# What are you doing right now?



## severine (Mar 29, 2008)

In the grand tradition of such threads as "What's for dinner" and "What's for lunch", how about what are you doing right now?

I'm bored out of my freakin' mind.  Finally got the kids into bed about 20 minutes ago and I'm sitting here, waiting for water to boil for egg noodles while drinking a toasted almond.  Wishing someone would have actually watched the kids for me tonight (instead of making excuses like they always do) so I could be at Sundown instead for my measly green trail runs.  Looking at my skis wishing I could find somewhere to put them other than next to the desk in the center of the freakin' apartment.  Brian left for work around 5:30AM and apparently won't be home for another couple of hours.

Yeah, not in a good mood.

How about you?


----------



## ckofer (Mar 29, 2008)

Back from Magic, going out to see some bluegrass.

Cheer up!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 29, 2008)

Lying in bed watching Cops and surfin.  So bored.  Got out of bed for lunch and that is all today.  Pissed at friends who said we would do something tonight, but now they don't feel like it......


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

Working


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2008)

Just got home from work....surfin' the net


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2008)

Packing my drums for drive down to Palenville for a gig with the trippy funk band..  
Also chugging coffee to wake up after napping..


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm replying to this thread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm replying to this thread.



I am quoting Greg


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm here surfing but i'm toasted  we Just got home from  skiing all day @ Titus Mtn .They close tomorrow, too bad it was a sunny  26 degree day with a really deep snowpack yet, no bare spots but they are running out of weekday customers.  -- Too bad  but at least today was a great last day .   Hoping that Stowe holds up since i have a voucher there that is good till 4/20


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

Still working


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2008)

reading this thread


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm replying to this thread.





deadheadskier said:


> I am quoting Greg





wa-loaf said:


> reading this thread


Wise asses.  :roll:

Andy - Sorry you're still working.

At least my kids are still sleeping.  And after a couple of toasted almonds, I have a good buzz going.  Counts for something, right?

Going back to reading my book... _Something Borrowed_.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am purpose to be having sex but I think she starting to get pissed that I am paying the computer more attention than her. I said "Hey back off .. I waiting for the viagra to kick in .." ;-)


:lol:  Dude, what are you doing here?!  Get to bed!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Wise asses.  :roll:



I'm also watching some lame Jane Austen movie my wife is making me watch. :roll:

Thus my reason for being online.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Wise asses. :roll:
> 
> Andy - Sorry you're still working.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, but figure since I can't ski anyway, I'll be a trooper now. Just finished my job, but still on a conference call with my coleagues listening to them working and distracting them by playing funny tunes. :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm also watching some lame Jane Austen movie my wife is making me watch. :roll:
> 
> Thus my reason for being online.


Which one?

(Clearly my book is sooooo enthralling, eh?  That's because I cheated and read the last few pages already... now I'm just going through the motions.)


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Thanks, but figure since I can't ski anyway, I'll be a trooper now. Just finished my job, but still on a conference call with my coleagues listening to them working and distracting them by playing funny tunes. :lol:


Cool way to work.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Which one?
> 
> (Clearly my book is sooooo enthralling, eh?  That's because I cheated and read the last few pages already... now I'm just going through the motions.)



Emma. uke:

But I was watching Scream before this came on.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah, yes.  Scream.  Quality TV.   I would watch a movie but I don't dare make too much noise.  The kids' room is on the other side of the TV.  If it's on when they go to bed, they're used to it.  But if I were to turn it on now, there are no guarantees.  Actually, my daughter will sleep.  It's the boy who's trouble.  He'll probably wake up right around when Brian finally comes home from work.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2008)

Both kids rooms open to the living room where we have the tv. Noise isn't much of an issue for them. Although we also learned quickly what they sound like when they are just up and grumpy and when they are really upset/sick. If they wake up grumpy we leave them alone. They'll fall back asleep eventually.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2008)

So you understand!   Yes, there's a difference.  Generally, when the boy wakes up after 3-4 hrs, he's looking for food.  Up until then, I wait for him to fall back asleep.  His sister was so much better of a sleeper at his age.

How's that movie?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2008)

How old is your boy? We got ours pretty much sleeping through the night around 4 months. He's 18 months now. Put him to bed at 8, wakes up at 7.

I'm not really watching the flik, I was surfing around looking at GS ski pole prices, but I can't buy anything right now because my wife is mad at me for buying race skis and bindings recently. I did just realize Obi Wan (the young version) is in Emma.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2008)

I just posted about Hunter today.

Now I'm going to go to sleep so I can do the same tomorrow.

g'night.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, rub it in JimG.! 

Our boy is 10 months old.  Our daughter was sleeping 12 hrs/night by 6 months.  This one wants nothing to do with that.  Only recently did he start napping and sleeping more than 2 hrs at a time.  But generally not much more.  Then again, she was formula-fed and he's not, so that could be the difference.  I miss sleep.  At least our daughter sleeps.  Put her to bed at 7 and she'll sleep until about 7.

You can't have the skis without the poles!


----------



## hammer (Mar 29, 2008)

Getting ready to go skiing tomorrow...need to check out my new skis.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Our boy is 10 months old.  Our daughter was sleeping 12 hrs/night by 6 months.  This one wants nothing to do with that.  Only recently did he start napping and sleeping more than 2 hrs at a time.  But generally not much more.  Then again, she was formula-fed and he's not, so that could be the difference.



That's a bummer, but both our kids were breast fed. Some kids are just different. In fact tonight was the boys last night. My wife is going to be on some medications for a week starting tomorrow, so no breast feeding and since he's 18 months it's time to wrap it up anyway. I was telling him to enjoy it because he's not going to able to do that again for a long time . . . :lol:



severine said:


> You can't have the skis without the poles!



Well, I already have two pair. I now want the curvy GS ones for racing. But they can wait.


----------



## Terry (Mar 30, 2008)

Just sitting here seeing what everyone is up to. Went to Loon yesterday- freakin' cold and very windy, but the snow was nice. It was mid winter skiing for sure. Saw Bobr and some of the SR crew there. Today we are going to Shawnee for the passholders bbq and hopefully some spring skiing. Supposed to be in the low 40s and sunny so maybe it will corn up some. After skiing, we are going to a friends house to celebrate the great ski season we have had at Shawnee.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm leaving for Stowe in about an Hour...woo hoo


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking for equipment to go on an overnighter at Tuckerman Ravine this year. So far I'm considering:



 Simond Crampon Bag 
*color*: see photo *size*: one 
Our Price: $7.16 $9.95 Save 51% # 88565 $7.16  


  $7.16 

 Mountainsmith 0°F Sleeping Bag - Kodiak, Mummy 
*color*: black / grey 
Our Price: $60.12 $83.50 Save 53% # 75269 $60.12  


  $60.12 

 Asolo Granite GV Gore-Tex® Mountaineering Boots - Waterproof (For Men) 
*color*: dark grey / black / silver *size*: 13 
Our Price: $143.96 $199.95 Save 53% # 72556 $143.96  


  $143.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm replying to this thread again.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm replying to this thread again.


 
I'm replying to your reply


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2008)

Now I'm scratching my.......nevermind.


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2008)

Should I have specified "...other than reading or replying to this thread"?  :roll:


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 30, 2008)

Recovering from our last day of skiing for the season at Loon. What a great last day it was, sad, very sad.....


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2008)

Waiting for bacteria to die inside of a patients tooth


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

Working


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2008)

Torturing rats with a hacksaw and pulling the wings off of flies


----------



## ckofer (Apr 1, 2008)

Pushing buttons in another thread and wishing I was at Waterville skiing for a buck.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Torturing rats with a hacksaw and pulling the wings off of flies


 
Wow, you remind me of an old friend. One day we were down in his basement, he had a boa and attempted to feed it a rat. Guess the boa wasn't hungry and didn't eat it. What's my friend do? He hangs the rat from the ceiling and pull out a 22 rifle, in the basement, with concrete walls! I yelled at him but had no luck stopping him. He shoots at the rat, and shoots off one of his legs. Shoots again, and finally kills the lil bugger.

Another time, he tried to feed his snake a chicken, once again, rat doesn't bite. So what's this sadistic fool do, he tries to blind the chicken with a laser light. Now that I think about it, you two look alike. Do you have family in NJ?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Wow, you remind me of an old friend. One day we were down in his basement, he had a boa and attempted to feed it a rat. Guess the boa wasn't hungry and didn't eat it. What's my friend do? He hangs the rat from the ceiling and pull out a 22 rifle, in the basement, with concrete walls! I yelled at him but had no luck stopping him. He shoots at the rat, and shoots off one of his legs. Shoots again, and finally kills the lil bugger.
> 
> Another time, he tried to feed his snake a chicken, once again, rat doesn't bite. So what's this sadistic fool do, he tries to blind the chicken with a laser light. Now that I think about it, you two look alike. Do you have family in NJ?



No family in NJ.  You have one sick friend!   I was quoting a song actually...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> No family in NJ. You have one sick friend!  I was quoting a song actually...


 
He's now living in Vegas with all the other sickos.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 1, 2008)

Gonna take a nap....


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

Still working.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2008)

Got back from PT. Reading this thread. Moving on . . .


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2008)

Staring at a stack of charts like that look like this







that need some ink put to paper before I head home


----------



## Skier75 (Apr 1, 2008)

Posting yet another reply about nothing.....


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2008)

Watching American Idol


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2008)

eating a bag of these:






to go with my subway club on wheat


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2008)

Oooooh... now we have pictures to illustrate.  Will video be next? :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2008)

working


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Staring at a stack of charts like that look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing, just 24 hours later


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 2, 2008)

About to have Japanese food here in Stowe..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2008)

Had sushi yesterday, during my lunch break, from work.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2008)

escaped from work at exactly 6, couldn't take it anymore, now waiting for dinner.


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> escaped from work at exactly 6, couldn't take it anymore, now waiting for dinner.


That's early for you, isn't it?

Looking at the huge mess my kids (the little tornadoes) made in the living room.

Thinking about a lot of things.


----------



## Paul (Apr 2, 2008)

Listening to the girls argue.




As usual.....


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 2, 2008)

Online, checking hiking & financial info, then watching my 2nd favorite baseball team, tonight it's the Jay's..... 8^)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2008)

severine said:


> That's early for you, isn't it?
> 
> Looking at the huge mess my kids (the little tornadoes) made in the living room.
> 
> Thinking about a lot of things.


 
If you listen to my boss it is. When I started this job, the dept wase starting to work 24/7. In order to accomplish this we would work swing shifts of 3 day one week, 4 days the next at 12 hours a day. Since then, things changed, we went away from the 24/7, my dept lost half it's staff, but timelines and workload didnt' change. As a result, now it seems that they're expecting me to work 24/7. Today I told my boss, I have a life outside of work, I'm not giving it up.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2008)

watching American Idol

and working on a PPT for tomorrow AM.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2008)

Arrghh! I'm readin' this thread again.


----------



## krisskis (Apr 3, 2008)

OMG!!! Im still at work from last night and getting a million text messages from my drunk ass friend who refuses to go to sleep!! I so need to shut my phone off!!!


----------



## ckofer (Apr 3, 2008)

Friends Don't Let Friends Text Drunk


----------



## krisskis (Apr 3, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Friends Don't Let Friends Text Drunk



Yea right..try telling him that!! I have now gotten over 100 texts since 1030pm last night!! And hes still at it!! I even left work on my dinner hour at 3am and went and picked him up from the club and brought him home and put him to bed. An hour later he was awake and driving me crazy!! I am thinking hes NEVER going to let me sleep today!! Gay men are nuts!! But they are a girls best friend!!! LOL


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Yea right..try telling him that!! I have now gotten over 100 texts since 1030pm last night!! And hes still at it!! I even left work on my dinner hour at 3am and went and picked him up from the club and brought him home and put him to bed. An hour later he was awake and driving me crazy!! I am thinking hes NEVER going to let me sleep today!! Gay men are nuts!! But they are a girls best friend!!! LOL


:lol:  Hope you have unlimited texting!

I'm sitting in my PJs thinking about all the stuff I need to accomplish today.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2008)

Getting ready to start work, see my workaholic boss was writing emails until at leat 1:30 am today.:???:


----------



## dmc (Apr 3, 2008)

In North Carolina...  Getting ready to meet with customers and see how our software has been performing and understand the day to day maintenance..

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 3, 2008)

multi-tasking  i.e.  playing  my Gibson picking out Sweet Child o'mine  while surfin AZ --yeah i'm nutz


----------



## WJenness (Apr 3, 2008)

Killing time... an hour to go before I run away to Sunday River for the weekend.

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2008)

sitting on the couch with a little buzz going.... went out for a few beers with work-buddies.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2008)

Watching a new episode of CSI


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2008)

Preparing for a 10 PM conference call with Japan and Singapore for work.


----------



## gladerider (Apr 3, 2008)

checking weather to decide where to head up after work tomorrow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2008)

Taxes. :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2008)

Just finished writing a somewhat harsh email to my brother.  He's a forty year old who over the past year has made some financial decisions that a foolish twenty year old would make. This has resulted in our retired parents having to bail him out on several occassions.  

$hit happens to good people and family should be there to help, but when someone continus to bring on more problems through bad decisions......man is it frustrating.   I seriously am developing an ulcer over the situation. 

I hope he gets the message.


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope you don't get an ulcer. 

Just finished my knee homework and now I'm winding down by checking email and stuff while "The Office" is on in the background.


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 3, 2008)

Got in from Volleyball a little while ago.  Usually I'm sleeping by this time, but volleyball night usually leaves me a tad riled up.  
I guess I'll settle down and fall asleep eventually.


----------



## dmc (Apr 3, 2008)

Hanging out in a hotel room in Charlotte NC...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2008)

Just finished conference call with Japan.


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2008)

Should have been asleep an hour ago...

Still checking forums, reading email, researching, and the news is now on in the background.  I'm sure the little guy will be up any minute now for a feeding.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 4, 2008)

Followed up on items in work, gonna take a bit of a break and then go back to, you guessed it, work. :lol:

Guess this is my punishment for bragging at the beginning of the season how I'll be working a 3/4 day work week and plan on getting in 75-100 days of skiing.   (I'm at 14 days)


----------



## skidbump (Apr 4, 2008)

Supposed to go skiing but weather no cooperating,Work for a few hours i guess.Praying for spring weather all next week


----------



## ckofer (Apr 4, 2008)

Thinking about how nice Sunday's spring skiing will be.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Taxes. :smash:



D'ont even get me started on this.  The State of Maine can go screw

effin' crooks :uzi: :uzi:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2008)

Having a deep philosophical debate with myself over multiple accounting issues


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 4, 2008)

Something of a common thread here....I'm going over some reports in anticipation of a meeting with my accountant for tax filing. 

I wonder if he'll think it's a good idea to deduct ski trips as a medical expense? Mental health matters, doesn't it?


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Something of a common thread here....I'm going over some reports in anticipation of a meeting with my accountant for tax filing.
> 
> I wonder if he'll think it's a good idea to deduct ski trips as a medical expense? Mental health matters, doesn't it?


What you need to do is have more conferences where you're skiing!  I think that's how one of my orthopedists pulls that off. 

Just trying to wrangle the kids.  Looking at the mess of a house and wishing it would magically pick itself up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 4, 2008)

Mental Health matters  so does professional development workshops on  the  effects of prolonged gravity  and speed on the  human condition or from a business perspective " Skiing the bumpy world of corporate change " 

 LMAO  good luck guys with the tax masters


----------



## Terry (Apr 6, 2008)

Sitting here thinking that I should get my butt moving and wax the skis before we head out on the slopes today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 6, 2008)

About to do laundry...one washer and one dryer for a building with 14 apartments means I have to do my laundry early..then I'm hitting up the Jewish Deli for some corned beef, pickles, chips, and maybe some soup..and by then it should be beer-thirty.  After skiing the past 6 days in a row..it feels weird not skiing today but I'll be skiing next weekend in the Catskills.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 6, 2008)

Lamenting the near end of the season and the fact that I'll never catch up with GSS in total posts. On-call for my business so not on the mountains. Thankfully for me, but not for others, this is not the picture-perfect day that last Sunday was.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2008)

Having lunch in the Country Deli in the Grand Summit Hotel at Mount Snow and hoping that the upper 2/3rds or do of the mountain will soften REAL SOON


----------



## krisskis (Apr 6, 2008)

Trying to wind down from 3 lacrosse games in 2 days with my daughter...shes a goalie and everyone wants her on their team


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 6, 2008)

Sitting on my computer and drinking a beer..Riverhorse Ale from Lambertville NJ...anybody else drinking a beer and sitting on the computer???

I feel out of sorts not skiing today..fo shizzle.


----------



## Terry (Apr 6, 2008)

If you sit on your computer won't you break it? LOL Yes I am sitting here drinking a budweiser and cruising the net.


----------



## Terry (Apr 6, 2008)

Just went out to the garage and plugged in the beer fridge. Can't rely on mother nature to consistently keep the beer cold from now on till nov. Will let it run for a bit and then stock it.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2008)

Went skiing to Hunter Took a nap, boss woke me up with work stuff, told him to @#%# went back to sleep, woke up, logged into work and now typing here


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 6, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Went skiing to Hunter Took a nap, boss woke me up with work stuff, told him to @#%# went back to sleep, woke up, logged into work and now typing here



Your boss calls you on a Sunday...my boss just made me a Margerita..lol:beer:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Your boss calls you on a Sunday...my boss just made me a Margerita..lol:beer:


 
Mine is good with drinks and dinners, etc..... But he's also a slave driver, but he also doesn't get too pissed when I tell him to piss off. So, gotta be nice every once in awhile.


----------



## dmc (Apr 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Went skiing to Hunter Took a nap, boss woke me up with work stuff, told him to @#%# went back to sleep, woke up, logged into work and now typing here



Damn - I was looking for you - but i didn't get out until 1...  I don't rush out in the spring..  Or the winter..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> Damn - I was looking for you - but i didn't get out until 1... I don't rush out in the spring.. Or the winter..


 
Only stayed til noon time, had some things to do at home and then had a confernce call last night, so wanted to make sure I was prepped for it.

Oh, now, I'm logging off my system and getting ready to leave work. Then I'll go home, work on moving and then have confernce call for work at 9. Damn, using that 4 letter word too much lately!


----------



## snoseek (Apr 7, 2008)

Taking a short job-hunting break. As I ease back into reality I'm noticing how incredibly horrible the job market is right now. I may have to take a fluff job and wait till something decent comes up.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 7, 2008)

Procrastinating with regard to doing some homework, for my class in project management.

This class has singlehandedly called into question my plans to get my MBA after I'm finished with my M.Eng. degree.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 7, 2008)

putting off the long ass list of chores i have to do tonight.  like laundry.  empty the dishwasher, pickup the 8,000 toys on the floor put away laundry, clean the bathroom, etc.

sometimes i hate the internet, it wastes more of my time then anything.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2008)

watching "Dancing with the Stars".  this show sucks but the Mets aren't on tonight and i'm too lazy to do anything else right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 7, 2008)

Surfing the internet..


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> putting off the long ass list of chores i have to do tonight.  like laundry.  empty the dishwasher, pickup the 8,000 toys on the floor put away laundry, clean the bathroom, etc.
> 
> sometimes i hate the internet, it wastes more of my time then anything.


Yeah, there are definitely days I don't get much done because of the draw of the internet.  

I am sitting in bed, TV's on in the background, waiting for Brian.  He was falling asleep when we were sitting on the couch so I suggested we go to bed.  "Just have to check something online."  That was 30 minutes ago.  :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 8, 2008)

severine said:


> I am sitting in bed, TV's on in the background, waiting for Brian.




HEY NOW.

keep it clean here.  :lol:


----------



## WJenness (Apr 8, 2008)

dmc said:


> Hanging out in a hotel room in Charlotte NC...



I hate Charlotte...

-w


----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2008)

Brian disses a booty call for the Internet? WTF. :blink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> HEY NOW.
> 
> keep it clean here.  :lol:



So I read her post, rushed in there, and then fell asleep by the time she finally got off her computer... :roll:


----------



## WJenness (Apr 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So I read her post, rushed in there, and then fell asleep by the time she finally got off her computer... :roll:



You know that's why she posted in this thread... she knew you'd read it... easier than yelling and waking up the little one.

-w


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So I read her post, rushed in there, and then fell asleep by the time she finally got off her computer... :roll:


Timing is everything!


----------



## severine (Apr 8, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Timing is everything!


Exactly! :beer:

Right now.... listening to Mags rip apart the living room, nursing the boy, trying to figure out what we're going to do today.  Too nice to stay inside.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Brian disses a booty call for the Internet? WTF. :blink:



Greg this is a family site..:dunce:

Right now I'm typing on my work computer...mad steezy yo..


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2008)

Just got in from a conference call to Cali next to the creek... They made me move inside cause they kept hearing the water when i'd go off mute..


----------



## Paul (Apr 8, 2008)

as little as humanly possible.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 8, 2008)

Right now, I am drinking a Shipyard Brewing 2008 Brewer's Choice: Royal IPA and getting ready to grill some meat after having left work early. Gonna sit out on the back patio and enjoy some sun and a great view while drinking a beer and grilling. Huzzah.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2008)

Getting ready to finish up the last couple of patients and then lace up my running shoes for a nice couple mile run along the river that runs through the town I work in


----------



## MRGisevil (Apr 8, 2008)

watching a drug bust outside my office window. go hartford.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2008)

Hanging out at my place for a few minutes...then going back to work for a 5:00PM appointment..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2008)

Working


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> watching a drug bust outside my office window. go hartford.



Good thing you made your score early. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2008)

Finished with my 5:00PM appointment..just ordered a strip steak from Outback..mmmm..diet starts tomorrow..


----------



## severine (Apr 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> diet starts tomorrow..


Where have I heard that before?  :lol:

Just got the youngest down to sleep.  Need to pick up a little bit before heading off to bed.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2008)

watching American Idol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2008)

Rob and Big on MTV kind of lame but some on here are watching American Idol..lol..thinking about drinking more beer..


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2008)

Watching American Idol AND NY Mets.

Just got my new slingbox so I can watch TV from anywhere


----------



## severine (Apr 9, 2008)

Sitting on the couch, surfing in about a dozen different tabs, listening to "Criminal Minds" in the background.  It's always thrilling here, eh?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2008)

Getting ready for 10 PM conference call.


----------



## hammer (Apr 9, 2008)

Trying to figure out what andyzee's avatar is a picture of...


----------



## dmc (Apr 10, 2008)

Checking into a hotel in Dallas Tx...  it's humid here

Thats Andy in his sleeping bag...


----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2008)

Trying to keep my blood pressure down after looking at what my receptionist did to my schedule for today  :uzi:


----------



## dmc (Apr 10, 2008)

Participating in todays online debate about Hunter closing..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 10, 2008)

lacing up my sneaks  getting ready for a workout, then a visit to our lawyers office for planning  YUK


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Trying to keep my blood pressure down .
> 
> 
> Whoa Doc remember that's YOUR coin of the realm
> ...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2008)

Walked 4 miles did morning, drinking coffee and trying to get my ass in gear for work. Seems to be stuck in neutral today.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> drjeff said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to keep my blood pressure down .
> ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 10, 2008)

I Doc  i  empathesize with your problem and have been in that predicament.--it's NOT easy on anyone.  

-Its very commendable to want to keep everyone happy , satisfied, content , wait free, rendering excellant patient service etc  etc . But unfortunately  sometimes this thing called "LIFE "happens in spite of all of our planning , procedure manuals , employee training etc .


Here's a thought 4 what its worth for your training manual --"If confused on how to schedule SNAFUS   talk to  DR Jeff before committing "-- Good luck and take care

warp


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 10, 2008)

I helped deliever some tombstones and now I'm eating lunch and surfing the net..I'm ready for some beer...only 3 more hours till beer thirty..


----------



## dmc (Apr 10, 2008)

Hotel room.... 3rd conference call of the day...  Then it's off to a face to face meeting..  Where I will be grilled extensively on data security and encryption...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I helped deliever some tombstones and now I'm eating lunch and surfing the net..I'm ready for some beer...only 3 more hours till beer thirty..


 

What do you do now that Blue is closed?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> What do you do now that Blue is closed?



Go running and drink beer..I'm currently suffering for PPSARD Post Pocono Skiing and Riding Disorder..it happens every April..I'm in weekend warrior mode since I've already burned 13 vacation days so far this year..


----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I Doc  i  empathesize with your problem and have been in that predicament.--it's NOT easy on anyone.
> 
> -Its very commendable to want to keep everyone happy , satisfied, content , wait free, rendering excellant patient service etc  etc . But unfortunately  sometimes this thing called "LIFE "happens in spite of all of our planning , procedure manuals , employee training etc .
> 
> ...



I was thinking more along the lines of "Dr J really, really, really means it when he puts 'don't schedule anyone here' in the schedule in the computer"  

Right now I'm just trying to fight of a major case of "spring fever" that seemed to come over me at lunch-time


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2008)

Watching American Idol..... DRV'ing "My Name is Earl" to watch after the kids go to bed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 10, 2008)

it was such a nice day A bunch of us ole rockers  decided to have an impromtu  Guns and Roses   garage jam session this afternoon . I have great neigbors  thank god ---- had a great time  crankin the  Gibson LP standard  --  dam wish i was half the "axeman" Slash is tho-- such is LIFE


----------



## snoseek (Apr 10, 2008)

Still looking for a job. The job market right now is as bad as I've seen it in my life. I just applied for a rep job for a meat company just like Deadheadskier. I'm sick of nights and weekends.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 10, 2008)

Posting on here because there's a commercial during My Name Is Earl..I missed that show during ski season because I was usually on my way home from night skiing around this time..I'd rather be skiing..oh well 36 more hours till Belleayre..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 10, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Still looking for a job. The job market right now is as bad as I've seen it in my life. I just applied for a rep job for a meat company just like Deadheadskier. I'm sick of nights and weekends.



What is your specialty??  If you're good at sales..you can always make $$$$...I used to sell Satallite dishes door to door in Montana and I averaged about 20 bucks an hour..


----------



## snoseek (Apr 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What is your specialty??  If you're good at sales..you can always make $$$$...I used to sell Satallite dishes door to door in Montana and I averaged about 20 bucks an hour..



I've been a chef for a real long time now. I have little sales experience but know how to talk to chefs. Like I said I'm tired of late nights/weekends and the pita that comes with running commercial kitchens. I'ts not sustainable anymore, I would miss it though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 10, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I've been a chef for a real long time now. I have little sales experience but know how to talk to chefs. Like I said I'm tired of late nights/weekends and the pita that comes with running commercial kitchens. I'ts not sustainable anymore, I would miss it though.



You realize that sales jobs involve waking up early which means less first tracks..


----------



## snoseek (Apr 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You realize that sales jobs involve waking up early which means less first tracks..



Yeah, huge huge sacrifice, I know. I would be o.k hitting loveland or monarch on weekends and night skiing at keystone if it snows. The off season is real short so I could still do pretty good. I don't really need to ski everyday anymore.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 10, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I don't really need to ski everyday anymore.




Wow...I do!!!!!


----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2008)

Witnessing my 15 yr old and 3 of his friends attempting to drink a gallon of milk each. One just puked. Thanks for asking.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallon_challenge

It will make for fine youtube video.


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2008)

Ew!

Catching up on forums and email.  Thinking about what I have to do tomorrow.  News is on in the background.  Usual excitement.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Ew!
> 
> Catching up on forums and email.  Thinking about what I have to do tomorrow.  News is on in the background.  Usual excitement.



Do you have your boots and skis on?


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL!  Not in my bed I don't! :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 11, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Witnessing my 15 yr old and 3 of his friends attempting to drink a gallon of milk each. One just puked. Thanks for asking.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallon_challenge
> 
> It will make for fine youtube video.



Ah boy, It'll be interesting when my kids are teens. :roll:


----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2008)

2 minutes to go.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 11, 2008)

ckofer said:


> 2 minutes to go.



You know, the first half gallon isn't that hard. I think I've done it in 20 minutes before.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 11, 2008)

Update, game over. About 3 gallons of puked up milk have just left the house in a bucket.


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Update, game over. About 3 gallons of puked up milk have just left the house in a bucket.


What a way to spend a night. :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 11, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Witnessing my 15 yr old and 3 of his friends attempting to drink a gallon of milk each. One just puked. Thanks for asking.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallon_challenge
> 
> It will make for fine youtube video.



Been done before..........I have a very tough stomach.

Used to have tons of food races with friends.

Eat a block of cheese, then drink a bottle of ketchup
Eat several boxes of pudding
Milk challenge
Edward 40 Hands


----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2008)

Edward 40 Hands????

See what I missed out on by not going away to college...


----------



## ckofer (Apr 12, 2008)

I had to look that one up...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_40_hands


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Edward 40 Hands????
> 
> See what I missed out on by not going away to college...



You and brian should try it now then:beer:

I didn't go away to college either,:beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2008)

Watching Sweeney Todd.


----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Do you have your boots and skis on?





severine said:


> LOL!  Not in my bed I don't! :lol:


Tonight, I actually am sitting on the edge of the bed with the laptop, wearing my boots.  Feet must have really swelled up today because they are extremely uncomfortable right now (and I only have nylon knee highs on - an experiment for spring skiing since I don't need to keep my feet warm anyway).  I'm trying to decide if I should drive up to Mt. Snow tomorrow (without the family) for what will likely be a short day of skiing.  Especially since I haven't even prepared/packed yet and it's 10PM.  And I really need to get the laundry done.

Another exciting night in our household.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 12, 2008)

severine said:


> an experiment for spring skiing since I don't need to keep my feet warm anyway).  I'm trying to decide if I should drive up to Mt. Snow tomorrow (without the family) for what will likely be a short day of skiing.  Especially since I haven't even prepared/packed yet and it's 10PM.  And I really need to get the laundry done.
> 
> Another exciting night in our household.



My regular socks are super thin, thicker than stockings but not by much.

Yes go to Mt. Snow!  You can be packed in 15 mins. and brian can do the laundry!:-o


----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2008)

My regular socks are pretty thin, too.  They have shin padding (and I think heel?) but otherwise, quite thin.  

I better get these boots off and figure some things out.  Like how to get there.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 12, 2008)

severine said:


> My regular socks are pretty thin, too.  They have shin padding (and I think heel?) but otherwise, quite thin.
> 
> I better get these boots off and figure some things out.  Like how to get there.



http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2008)

Link doesn't work.  Brian says I should go.  Looked up the directions on their site and it's uber easy from here.  6 hrs in the car for a few hours of skiing?  Hmmm... better get to bed.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 12, 2008)

Deciding between Wildcat, Cannon & Sunapee.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Watching Sweeney Todd.



Despite a lot of throat slitting, pretty dull.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2008)

Working


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Working



You work for a bank right?


Not exactly what I'd call 'bankers hours'. My old man was an investment banker.  If he wasn't at work, he was working at home tirelessly.  Glad it paid off for him and he was able to walk away from it at 55.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> You work for a bank right?
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I'd call 'bankers hours'. My old man was an investment banker. If he wasn't at work, he was working at home tirelessly. Glad it paid off for him and he was able to walk away from it at 55.


 
Bank yes, however IT, still working.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2008)

OK, just finished work 

I started the day about 7AM, driving out to PA and visit my parents grave. On the way back stopped and picked up $300 worth of buffalo meat, love that stuff.


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2008)

I am getting ready to head up to Mt. Snow!  Haven't gone any further than Mohawk/Sundown before by myself.    

Have a good one!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 13, 2008)

severine said:


> I am getting ready to head up to Mt. Snow!  Haven't gone any further than Mohawk/Sundown before by myself.
> 
> Have a good one!



Nice!  You meet anyone up there?  I'm actually going to head to the gym, then pack for a trip to Floriday.  Hopefully there will be snow left when I get back.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm working...  Doing my wife's job for the day.


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2008)

Just finished my taxes...owed some this year thanks to some larger than usual dividends/capital gains on my taxable mutual fund accounts. The tax software is well worth the $$ spent...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm working... Doing my wife's job for the day.


 
Bout freakin time, you took off the ball and chain and let her out!


----------



## Sky (Apr 13, 2008)

Just finished 30 minutes on the eliptical.  Drinking a little water and cooling down.

Now it's time to get some yardwork done...before the black-flies start popping out.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2008)

Just got done with a 4 mile walk/jog. Did it 5 of 7 days this week in prep for http://forums.alpinezone.com/24347-tuckerman-ravine-2-day-trip-april-6.html#post256282 . Will now work on my moving.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Just finished our 4 mile daily walk . Now getting ready for travel to MA to see our grandkids next week   and some golf in the Bay state , Courses here still snow covered but or should i say snow melt  "lakes and ponds"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2008)

Back from Belleayre....now drinking my first of many Sam Adams..


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2008)

Just got back from Snow.  Pumping & then I'll write a report.  And no, didn't meet anyone up there.  Solo day for me.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2008)

Just finished playing some Halo, about to fold some laundry then go to bed.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 14, 2008)

Checking my backpack and equipment for Tux.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2008)

Wishing I was skiing  or atleast drinking a cold beer :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2008)

I just went running..and I'm about to cook a steak and drink some Bass..


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2008)

Kids are in bed, watching Idol and surfing. Deadliest Catch starts tonight!


----------



## ckofer (Apr 15, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Update, game over. About 3 gallons of puked up milk have just left the house in a bucket.



Video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=zNn0tiNk5BM


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 15, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Kids are in bed, watching Idol and surfing. Deadliest Catch starts tonight!



The wife and I are watching the best of season 3 and can't wait for the new Deadliest Catch season to start @ 9:00.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> The wife and I are watching the best of season 3 and can't wait for the new Deadliest Catch season to start @ 9:00.



Sweet that show rocks..


----------



## ckofer (Apr 15, 2008)

Make sure to watch the milk challenge vid first.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 15, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=zNn0tiNk5BM



light weights.......uke:

They need to learn to drink like a man!!


----------



## bigbog (Apr 16, 2008)

*...a few AM hours today....*

Working on ww_canoe a little this morning..combined with a little yahdwork...before heading into work.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> The wife and I are watching the best of season 3 and can't wait for the new Deadliest Catch season to start @ 9:00.



Just going through the day at work right now.

As for The Deadliest Catch,  Jay Leno had Sig and Edgar Hansen of _The Northwestern_ on Monday night,  and they gave a great interview!  Awesome show!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2008)

Trying to get going with my day, contemlating why I decided those last 2/3 glasses of wine with a friend last night was a good idea :???:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2008)

About to go outside and uncrate some granite bases..woo hoo..fun stuff..work is pretty much "Dead" so far today..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2008)

Multitasking, working (sitting in meeting and working on project plan) and trying to prep for Tux


----------



## krisskis (Apr 17, 2008)

Taking a break from packing enough clothes, bathing suits and shoes for my 10 day trip to the carribean. Leaving bright and early tomorrow morning for Puerto Rico for 3 days then a 7 day cruise. I hate packing up 4 people. :-(  See you all when we get back...hopefully i will be nice and tan!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm about to go to the bank..then to Kohls to buy a few polo shirts...then to Taco Bell for a steezy lunch..then back to work for some more internet surfing and officework..24.5 hours until I leave for Vermont.,


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ...then to Taco Bell for a steezy lunch..



I envy you, the nearest Taco Bell is now a 40 minute drive from our new house, I guess I'll be healthier for it though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I envy you, the nearest Taco Bell is now a 40 minute drive from our new house, I guess I'll be healthier for it though.



Darn you must live in the boondacks..I've always lived walking distance from a Taco Bell..even when I lived in Montana..


----------



## dmc (Apr 17, 2008)

Hanging out in a Hotelbar in Minnesota..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 17, 2008)

dmc said:


> Hanging out in a Hotelbar in Minnesota..


Go hit Buck Hill....:razz:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Darn you must live in the boondacks..I've always lived walking distance from a Taco Bell..even when I lived in Montana..



I live about 10 minutes from Mountain Creek, the nearest Taco Bells are near exit 3 on I-84 in NY, or on Route 23 in Wayne, NJ both about 40 minutes.   My wife and I both miss the Bell.


----------



## severine (Apr 17, 2008)

Sitting in bed, news in the background, Brian is fast asleep.  Trying to catch up on the stuff I didn't do today because we were outside enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Sitting in bed, news in the background, Brian is fast asleep.  Trying to catch up on the stuff I didn't do today because we were outside enjoying the sunshine!



Those are some stylin' kids!


----------



## severine (Apr 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Those are some stylin' kids!


  It's fun to dress them up!  (Notice I don't like to iron though.  :lol

Right now... about to take a shower.  Should be washing dishes and doing laundry, but it's supposed to be 80* today (last I heard).  So we're heading out for some fresh air and sunshine.  Have a few errands to run then we'll hit one of the trails.  Not sure which yet.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2008)

Trying to figure out when I can run to the store to get some warm weather clothes for my 2 year old sun.  I went to dress him this AM,  and all that fit him were corduroys and long sleeve tee-shirts.  Should be just perfect for 80 or so degrees this afternoon


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2008)

Trying not too laugh too loud right now as my business partner just walked in the door this AM and he got his hair almost totally shaved off last night.  Quite the look


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2008)

Procrastinating from going to see a customer that's been a PITA lately


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 18, 2008)

1.5 more hours in the office..then off to Vermont until Monday...hopefully I make it through Albany NY before the rush hour..it shouldn't be an issue since it should only be 3:30PM then...driving through NJ in the early afternoon...priceless..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 18, 2008)

Trying to think of a crafty way to get this link http://forums.alpinezone.com/24347-tuckerman-ravine-2-day-trip-april.html into another thread. 

Oh, and working.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 18, 2008)

eating a meatball sub.  with peppers.  hoping the can is vacant in about 1/2 an hour.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> eating a meatball sub. with peppers. hoping the can is vacant in about 1/2 an hour.


 
Speaking of food, I was also tasting some of the buffalo jerky I'm making for Tuckerman Ravine, 2 Day Trip in April


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> eating a meatball sub.  with peppers.  hoping the can is vacant in about 1/2 an hour.



Being that it's been almost a half hour......
Holding my nose.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Speaking of food, I was also tasting some of the buffalo jerky I'm making for Tuckerman Ravine, 2 Day Trip in April




:lol:

buffalo jerky?  dude, you gotta bring that on a regular outing sometime.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> :lol:
> 
> buffalo jerky? dude, you gotta bring that on a regular outing sometime.


----------



## severine (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, he even posts photographic evidence!  :lol:

Just got in... 80+ degrees out there right now.  Beautiful day!  Mags wasn't all that interested in walking far, but at least we got some fresh air.  Then the kids fell asleep in the car on the way home, so I spent the last half hour reading in the car in the driveway.

Now?  Still should be doing dishes... but I think I'm going to kick back on the couch with a book.  I'm feeling lazy today.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2008)

Dusted off the bikes Friday after picking up an older but unused Thule hitch mount bike carrier off of Craigslist. Went out for a bike with everyone yesterday and gonna do a little hiking this morning before coming back and getting up the rest of the leaves in the yard.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2008)

Getting ready for my family's messed up Easter celebration...one month late.    (To be fair, my grandparents spend the winter in Florida so they did this so that my grandparents would be able to participate, too... it's still weird.)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 20, 2008)

Just got done with a 4 mile walk.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> But it's Passover this weekend so your timing is closer ...


Good point.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm feeling almost shameful that I enjoyed this weekend's non-winter weather and activities while lifts are still turning. Did get a lot of the yard raked and things are looking good. I am proud, however, of my kids (13 & 15) who helped for hours voluntarily just because they enjoy the yard much more after it gets cleaned up. Now that's quality time.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Getting ready for my family's messed up Easter celebration...one month late.    (To be fair, my grandparents spend the winter in Florida so they did this so that my grandparents would be able to participate, too... it's still weird.)



Did the kids search for easer eggs?:lol:


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Did the kids search for easer eggs?:lol:


Yup, they did!  :lol:  My family is messed up... what can I say?  :lol:


----------



## ckofer (Apr 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Yup, they did!  :lol:  My family is messed up... what can I say?  :lol:



I'd hardly call your family disfunctional will great shots like that! Perfectly good day for a family celebration.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks!   My kids are pretty good and will have a good time just about anywhere.  They of course are too young to understand that something like Easter is usually observed on a set date on the calendar.   All they know is that they got 2 big parties this spring with Easter egg hunts both times.  (Though last time it was just the 2 of them for the hunt... today, they had to share it with my cousins' kids.)


----------



## mondeo (Apr 20, 2008)

Working on a project for the class I'm taking. Sort of.


----------



## Terry (Apr 22, 2008)

Just got back from hiking for turns, waxing the skis and drinking a beer. Planning to hike again on Thursday night and a few of us are going to have a BBQ on top of Shawnee Peak to celebrate a great season. Also will be at SR this weekend to ski and party with friends!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2008)

watching American Idol


----------



## severine (Apr 22, 2008)

Trying to pick up the pieces and figure out what happens next.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking at the new(10.7% LARGER) health insurance premiums for my office staff


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 25, 2008)

I watched the presidents motorcade go down Granby Street in Bloomfield which is just up the block from where I work.


----------



## dmc (Apr 25, 2008)

Sitting in the airport in Minneapolis...  Eating chinese food and completing work...
Scored a first class seat home...WWOOHOOO


----------



## Terry (Apr 25, 2008)

Packing stuff for tomorows ski and bbq outing at SR. And listening to the dog snore.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 27, 2008)

Just gone in from a friends house, where I completed the Milk Challenge.  Completed it entirely with no puking, unlike somebody on here's son....:lol:


----------



## ckofer (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice job! Actually my son wised up to the whole thing early-he was the cameraman. No doubt he would have puked though. Headed to tuckerman.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 27, 2008)

Eating leftover steak...I talked myself out of cracking a morning beer..surfing the net..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 27, 2008)

Trying to get the ringing in my ears to stop after seeing The Felice Brothers last night. These guys are the real deal. Catch them at Mountain Jam at Hunter 6/1.


----------



## severine (Apr 27, 2008)

Taking a break from job searching.... listening to complete silence.  It's weird.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2008)

Watching Ax Men on History Channel - Love this show


----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 27, 2008)

just finished watching lost, i'm now finishing reading _The Glass Menagerie_


----------



## polski (Apr 29, 2008)

Browsing http://www.timberlinelodge.com/ and wondering if I can finagle a ski trip in June when I need to take a business trip to the Pacific NW ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2008)

Wasting my work day away on the internet..planning on a fun date tomorrow night..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 29, 2008)

I find myself in my office today when I'm usually off on Tuesdays. I adjusted my schedule this week so I can chaparone my son's school trip to the Bronx Zoo on Friday. 
With my office typically being closed on Tuesday, we're not as busy as usual today. Hence, doing some web surfing too.
At least I was able to convince my wife that the boys would love to take her to a Mets game for Mother's Day and scored some tickets.


----------



## krisskis (Apr 30, 2008)

Back at work after 17 days off. 3 days in puerto rico and then a 7 day cruise..got back home at 1:15am monday morning...sent the kids back to school monday and i have been doing laundry ever since :-( Now its back to the grind here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 30, 2008)

Eating ice cream and chips and salsa..going to get ready for deliveries in NJ in a bit..then a date tonight..it's freezing this morning..


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2008)

Good luck on your date, GSS! 

Me, lost in thought.  That's how I spend most of my time these days...


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm currently preparing to throw my computer out the window and, if I can get in, set fire to the server room. What should have been a 30 minute task has taken me all day because the systems keep crapping out.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2008)

Currently debating which of the 3 stacks of papers on my desk is most likely to avalanche first so I can diminish the avalanche danger before I loose one of my office staff members under it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Good luck on your date, GSS!
> 
> ...



Thanks..PM me tomorrow for details..2nd date in a week..JEA!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Thanks..PM me tomorrow for details..2nd date in a week..JEA!!!!


 
Hey, when it comes to dates no PMs allowed. We want full details. Oh and as Severine said, hope you get lucky


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 30, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Hey, when it comes to dates no PMs allowed. We want full details. Oh and as Severine said, hope you get lucky





Chapstick..check..
Breath mints..check
Condoms...wait they're expired..doh..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Chapstick..check..
> Breath mints..check
> Condoms...wait they're expired..doh..


 

:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Condoms...wait they're expired..doh..



What could go wrong?????


----------



## dmc (May 1, 2008)

Chilling and working from home - recovering from a trip to NYC yesterday.....  
Watching the snow melt in the sun...


----------



## severine (May 1, 2008)

Getting ready to go out and start a new life.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2008)

severine said:


> Getting ready to go out and start a new life.



Is there something going on we don't know about?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2008)

severine said:


> Getting ready to go out and start a new life.



?????????


----------



## severine (May 1, 2008)

Just what it sounds like.

Right now, I'm ready to fall asleep.  I'm exhausted.  But the kids need to be cleaned up and put to bed still.  It'll probably be a few hours before I get any rest.


----------



## andyzee (May 1, 2008)

So GrilledSteezeSandwich, did you get lucky last night or was it more like:









Or perhaps:
\


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2008)

andyzee said:


> So GrilledSteezeSandwich, did you get lucky last night or was it more like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Combination of both but luckily she was a good kisser..


----------



## severine (May 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Combination of both but luckily she was a good kisser..


You have your priorities straight, I see.  :lol:  Will there be another date?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2008)

severine said:


> You have your priorities straight, I see.  :lol:  Will there be another date?



No..but there's another batter at the plate...next!!!


----------



## andyzee (May 1, 2008)

Did you get lucky? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Did you get lucky? Enquiring minds want to know.



Yes..with a snaggle toothed trick Hoe..yikes..

but teeth are over-rated..doh


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2008)

severine said:


> Just what it sounds like.



You're having a sex change?


----------



## andyzee (May 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yes..with a snaggle toothed trick Hoe..yikes..
> 
> but teeth are over-rated..doh


 
Some times lack of teeth could be a good thing


----------



## ckofer (May 1, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Hey, when it comes to dates no PMs allowed. We want full details. Oh and as Severine said, hope you get lucky



Pix too. Just blur out the parts that would make them inappropriate at work.


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yes..with a snaggle toothed trick Hoe..yikes..
> 
> but teeth are over-rated..doh



Speak for yourself


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Some times lack of teeth could be a good thing



I can arrange that if you like (the lack of teeth thing   )


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2008)

Right now I'm watching Lost and padding my post count!


----------



## severine (May 2, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> You're having a sex change?


Yeah, that's exactly it. :roll:

Looking for a job, planning moving, and moving on.

Right NOW, I'm trying to keep the nearly 1-year-old boy from climbing on the kitchen table.  And it looks like I have 2 diapers to change.


----------



## severine (May 5, 2008)

Right now, packing for Abasin!         And doing laundry for the stuff that isn't clean but I need...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2008)

About to cll a girl to set-up a date..


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2008)

just got home from company softball game (we won). reinstalling Windows XP on wife's computer since it keeps crashing.


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2008)

Working from home with a sick kid.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2008)

Wasting time at work..eating pretzals..drinking sugar free red bull..About to head out to 3 different cemeteries and check out some tombstones..a pretty normal day..


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wasting time at work..eating pretzals..drinking sugar free red bull..About to head out to 3 different cemeteries and check out some tombstones..a pretty normal day..




To be serious for a second GSS, when you're checking out a tombstone, what are you looking for, style, stone type, weathering of the stone,  just curious


----------



## 2knees (May 6, 2008)

trying to figure out just what my new job entails.  I was just moved, laterally, to Manager of Analysis.

who comes up with these job titles?

I think my new job description shouldve been Report Bitch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2008)

Yah and you now aspire to be VP of Haraassment


----------



## severine (May 6, 2008)

Wasting time online.  Not feeling very motivated today.  I'll probably take the kids for a walk soon, though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> To be serious for a second GSS, when you're checking out a tombstone, what are you looking for, style, stone type, weathering of the stone,  just curious



Granite doesn't weather..marble does due to acid rain..most of what we sell are granite monuments but we also sell a bunch of bronze markers for memorial parks.

I measure the monument..length by width by heigh..if it is a slant marker I also measure the top, side, and front nosings..if it's a bevel marker...I measure the height in the front and the back..and on ornate monuments with lots of step-downs..there can be several additional measurements.  I mark down what the color is and if it's an unusual color..I refer to a guidebook with dozens of different types of granite.  

I mark whether the top is oval, serpentine or flat....whether the top and sides are polished or rough..whether the front and back are polished or steeled.  Whether the carvings are flat carved, shape carved or sculptured.  Whether there is lithichrome(a dye) in the recessed cavities.  I take a photo of the monument and if the family wants an exact duplicate..I attach tracing paper to the face of a monument with duct tape and rub it with a tennis ball so our design company can make an identical stencil.  It's actually pretty cool and we get alot of really nice $5,000-$15,000 orders with sculpture work, custom shapes and custom etchings and the occasional mauseleum which can run from $50k-$400K.  In the past few years we made the Jim Thorpe statue which is about 18 feet high and the Bill Yank statue in center Square Hackettstown NJ which is 33 feet high we got really good exposure from NBC news.  It seems morbid to some people but it allows me to ski alot.


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Granite doesn't weather..marble does due to acid rain..most of what we sell are granite monuments but we also sell a bunch of bronze markers for memorial parks.
> 
> I measure the monument..length by width by heigh..if it is a slant marker I also measure the top, side, and front nosings..if it's a bevel marker...I measure the height in the front and the back..and on ornate monuments with lots of step-downs..there can be several additional measurements.  I mark down what the color is and if it's an unusual color..I refer to a guidebook with dozens of different types of granite.
> 
> I mark whether the top is oval, serpentine or flat....whether the top and sides are polished or rough..whether the front and back are polished or steeled.  Whether the carvings are flat carved, shape carved or sculptured.  Whether there is lithichrome(a dye) in the recessed cavities.  I take a photo of the monument and if the family wants an exact duplicate..I attach tracing paper to the face of a monument with duct tape and rub it with a tennis ball so our design company can make an identical stencil.  It's actually pretty cool and we get alot of really nice $5,000-$15,000 orders with sculpture work, custom shapes and custom etchings and the occasional mauseleum which can run from $50k-$400K.  In the past few years we made the Jim Thorpe statue which is about 18 feet high and the Bill Yank statue in center Square Hackettstown NJ which is 33 feet high we got really good exposure from NBC news.



Cool stuff,  I'd imagine that when it gets down to it, the possibilities with respect to design get rather large.



> *It seems morbid to some people but it allows me to ski alot.*



Hey, you're talking to someone who funds the ski habit by sticking my fingers in people's mouths and then "stabbing" them with a needle


----------



## riverc0il (May 6, 2008)

Just finished a Dogfish Head 90 Minute and about to grill up some BBQ Chicken :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2008)

ABout to go running..


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2008)

Watching American Idol and editing a video of my son's jazz concert so i can send to grandpa.


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2008)

PHILLY!!!! Hanging in my hotel room working...


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 6, 2008)

dmc said:


> PHILLY!!!! Hanging in my hotel room working...


That job of yours has you all over the place.


----------



## severine (May 6, 2008)

Reading up on single parenting.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 6, 2008)

Watching a certain Senator make a speech in N. Carolina.


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Getting ready to go out and start a new life.





severine said:


> Looking for a job, planning moving, and moving on.





severine said:


> Reading up on single parenting.



Ummm...If this is all tongue-in-cheek, jokey-ha-ha, funny stuff I'm missing due to not being around for awhile, cool.

Otherwise, you sure a public forum is the right, shall we say, forum?


----------



## severine (May 6, 2008)

PM sent.

Just my life the way it is now.  Just like everyone else gets to talk about their lives, that's what's going on in mine.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

severine said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Just my life the way it is now.  Just like everyone else gets to talk about their lives, that's what's going on in mine.



++++++++++++VIBES+++++++++++++++


----------



## dmc (May 7, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> That job of yours has you all over the place.



Going to Atlanta next week... Seattle the next and Berlin in June...  Psyched for Germany..  Beer there is good...


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> Beer there is good...



I think you could omit one word DMC and have your statement be true,  Beer is good! :beer:


----------



## severine (May 7, 2008)




----------



## severine (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ++++++++++++VIBES+++++++++++++++


You have no idea how ironic that is. 

Thank you.

Right now... nursing my little boy while catching up on email and posts.  Have a few things to do but nothing pressing.  Need to check job listings again.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> Going to Atlanta next week... Seattle the next and Berlin in June...  Psyched for Germany..  Beer there is good...



Summer in Germany is awesome! :beer: I need to get back soon. Stupid dollar! :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

severine said:


> You have no idea how ironic that is.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Right now... nursing my little boy while catching up on email and posts.  Have a few things to do but nothing pressing.  Need to check job listings again.



What type of job are you looking for?  

The office manager is out today so I'm in charge of the office...because I have so many tasks to do..I've been instructed to stay off the internet..:dunce:


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What type of job are you looking for?
> 
> The office manager is out today so I'm in charge of the office...because I have so many tasks to do..I've been instructed to stay off the internet..:dunce:



The chances of you being successful at that would be?????    But then again if you're incharge of the office today, then technically for today you're the boss, therefore, as the boss, you could tell yourself that it's fine to surf the net at work today! :idea:  Atleast that's how I justify my daily net surfing at work to myself!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The chances of you being successful at that would be?????    But then again if you're incharge of the office today, then technically for today you're the boss, therefore, as the boss, you could tell yourself that it's fine to surf the net at work today! :idea:  Atleast that's how I justify my daily net surfing at work to myself!



Well the boss is upstairs so I have a solid 15 second warning when I hear him walking down the steps..


----------



## severine (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What type of job are you looking for?
> 
> The office manager is out today so I'm in charge of the office...because I have so many tasks to do..I've been instructed to stay off the internet..:dunce:


Secretarial.  It's not glamorous, but it's all I know.  I was supposed to go back to school this fall to finish my B.A. but that's not likely to happen now.

Right now... I am nursing the little boy AGAIN.  I was in the middle of sorting through the kids' clothes to get rid of what's too small.


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well the boss is upstairs so I have a solid 15 second warning when I hear him walking down the steps..



Close out the "fun" screen and keep the "boring" screen up.  

I'd guess then that you're good for a solid 50 posts or so today!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Secretarial.  It's not glamorous, but it's all I know.  I was supposed to go back to school this fall to finish my B.A. but that's not likely to happen now.



http://jobview.monster.com/GetJob.aspx?JobID=71516920&aid=75430731-758&WT.mc_n=MKT000351

Company confidential, but my guess is it's Bose. If you feel like moving to MA. ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Close out the "fun" screen and keep the "boring" screen up.
> 
> I'd guess then that you're good for a solid 50 posts or so today!



I'd like to hit 4,000 today..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

Mail came..time to log in orders and get checks ready for the boss.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

severine said:


> .
> 
> Right now... I am nursing the little boy AGAIN.  I was in the middle of sorting through the kids' clothes to get rid of what's too small.



Pictures???


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Pictures???



:roll:


----------



## severine (May 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> :roll:


Agreed!  Geez!  :roll:

Now... printing out my credit report, trying to keep the boy from climbing on the kitchen table, fielding a million questions from the girl... complete chaos.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

Still logging in orders..May is off to a busy start...business is definitely not dead:razz:

Thinking about lunch..I'm starving like marvin..maybe a grilledhamandsteeze..lmbfao..


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

severine said:


> trying to keep the boy from climbing on the kitchen table, fielding a million questions from the girl... complete chaos.



Ahh, the same scenario that led to my "ethical dilema" thread - kid chaos!


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Stupid dollar! :smash:



I count my blessings that we have an account in Norway.  It's getting close to empty nowadays, though.


----------



## severine (May 7, 2008)

I'm about to _eat_.  (This is _*huge*_ considering how my appetite has been lately!)  Some lovely Pasta Roni Shells & Cheese, the closest I could get to a quick mac & cheese.  Mmmmmm, comfort food.

I have more Abasin packing to do... just can't seem to get motivated to go through my crap and figure out the final stuff.  Though I did charge the digi cam and washed out the bladder for my hydration pack.


----------



## snoseek (May 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm about to _eat_.  (This is _*huge*_ considering how my appetite has been lately!)  Some lovely Pasta Roni Shells & Cheese, the closest I could get to a quick mac & cheese.  Mmmmmm, comfort food.
> 
> I have more Abasin packing to do... just can't seem to get motivated to go through my crap and figure out the final stuff.  Though I did charge the digi cam and washed out the bladder for my hydration pack.



++++you need some vibes +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

btw-skiing at a-basin is very good as of Tuesday. start drinking water now.


----------



## drjeff (May 8, 2008)

Sitting in my hotel room at The Mohegan Sun debating about whether I'm actually going to goto a lecture I signed up for at the convention I'm at right now vs. hitting the blackjack tables and cracking open the first beer of many that will in all likelyhood be consumed here over the next 2 days.


----------



## severine (May 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> ++++you need some vibes +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> btw-skiing at a-basin is very good as of Tuesday. start drinking water now.


Good to hear!  And yup, been working hard all day to remember to drink lots of water! 

Right now... taking a break from packing.  All I have left to do is get the bindings adjusted for my old boots and pack up the Joyriders.  Load it up in the car and I'll be all set.  Well, after I pack up my contact lens stuff and laptop, of course.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Sitting in my hotel room at The Mohegan Sun debating about whether I'm actually going to goto a lecture I signed up for at the convention I'm at right now vs. hitting the blackjack tables and cracking open the first beer of many that will in all likelyhood be consumed here over the next 2 days.



Gamble..JEA!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2008)

leaving work..gonna get drunk..


----------



## severine (May 9, 2008)

Trying to sleep but I CAN'T!  I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve!  I slept about 10PM-1AM but haven't been able to get back to sleep yet...


----------



## ctenidae (May 9, 2008)

I'm sitting in the Charlotte airport, waiting for a (not surprisingly) delayed US Air flight home.
Last 3 days at teh White Oak Plantation in Jacksonville, FL were pretty cool, though.


----------



## severine (May 10, 2008)

I'm sitting in the living room of the condo in Frisco, CO with a bunch of Divas.  I feel loved.


----------



## Terry (May 10, 2008)

Getting ready to go to my daughters college graduation!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 10, 2008)

nursing a big ole hangover


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 10, 2008)

Listening to Too Short..eating Ribs..drinking beer..about to smoke a doobie..


----------



## mondeo (May 10, 2008)

About to take a shower after my first 25+ mile bike ride of the year, go grocery shopping, and then probably shoot some innocent civilians on GTA 4.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 10, 2008)

Wow the Players Championship is exciting so far..Go Sergio Garcia..wow now I'm in the mood to listen to some more Too Short..The hyphy west coast beats are the bomb deezy..ya heard..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 10, 2008)

mondeo said:


> About to take a shower after my first 25+ mile bike ride of the year, go grocery shopping, and then probably shoot some innocent civilians on GTA 4.



My old roommates played GTA Vice city all the time..and whenever it was my turn..I'd always crash the car into pedestrians..then shoot them in the head..wow what a great game..lol


----------



## ckofer (May 10, 2008)

Going to The Stone Church to catch Truffle.


----------



## severine (May 10, 2008)

Loading photos from Abasin and getting ready to go out for dinner.


----------



## awf170 (May 10, 2008)

mondeo said:


> About to take a shower after my first 25+ mile bike ride of the year, go grocery shopping, and then probably shoot some innocent civilians on GTA 4.




Must resist GTA4 until finals end... must not buy now... must wait two weeks....do not want to fail finals.


----------



## severine (May 11, 2008)

Sitting around with the Divas feeling pretty happy right now.    The hot tub was fantastic.


----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Sitting around with the Divas feeling pretty happy right now.    The hot tub was fantastic.



Must somehow resist making comments about this post.  Really, really tough!


----------



## mondeo (May 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Must somehow resist making comments about this post.  Really, really tough!


And yet, you fail.


----------



## severine (May 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Must somehow resist making comments about this post.  Really, really tough!


Would I expect anything else from you?

Hanging out in PJs with a couple of Divas waking up and getting ready for a new day.  Clear skies, but windy this morning.  At the base it apparently feels like 4 degrees this morning.  :blink:  IS THIS MAY????  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 11, 2008)

Going to the NH sheep and wool festival.

Payback for skiing all winter. :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2008)

Surfing the net..wondering whether to drink coffee or beer


----------



## krisskis (May 11, 2008)

Got up an hour ago to breakfast in bed from the kids  Going to a wake for my cousin who was killed in a motorcycle crash on wednesday night. Then to the inlaws for dinner, then its off to another lovely night at work...working mothers day just plain sucks..


----------



## Grassi21 (May 11, 2008)

right now, i am screwing with the new macbook.  the wife received her moms day movie and i told her i made the purchase.  she cried, in a good way, so i still have my manhood intact.  :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> the wife received her moms day movie and i told her i made the purchase.  she cried, in a good way, so i still have my manhood intact.  :beer:




Steel Magnolias??? Or did you get your wife some other chick flick on DVD?  I got my mom a giftcard from Borders..$35..what what..


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2008)

To answer the original question, I'm at "bar camp."


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 11, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> To answer the original question, I'm at "bar camp."



explain, please...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2008)

Laundry..Players Championship on NBC(Go Sergio!!)..Magic Hat #9..Pennsylvania Dutch pretzals..I'd rather be skiing A-basin or Snowbird..but still not a bad day..


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> explain, please...



Doing a bar exam prep course...and then hanging out with the new GF.


----------



## severine (May 11, 2008)

Getting ready for dinner at the Dillon Dam Brewery.  I think I'll have a few more beers... definitely going to need to find a source for Fat Tire when I get back, too.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2008)

I'm hanging out, having a good time with my two kids.


----------



## Trekchick (May 12, 2008)

I'm chatting with Severine, Volklgirl and IntheClouds in anticipation of a couple hours of skiing this morning, before the flight home.


----------



## severine (May 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm hanging out, having a good time with my two kids.


Glad to hear that!

I'm off to take a shower...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2008)

I just got a snack from across the street..it's in the 40s and drizzly...in western PA it snowed a little..

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=community

I love this cool spring weather..way better than when it's 90 degrees and my balls stick to my leg.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steel Magnolias??? Or did you get your wife some other chick flick on DVD?  I got my mom a giftcard from Borders..$35..what what..



nope.  home video cut on the mac.  the theory was she can't get pissed at me for buying it if the movie i made for mothers day on it.  made her cry.


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2008)

At home watching my patio furniture go cart wheeling across the backyard in this wind today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2008)

It's pouring and I'm getting ready for a 1:30PM appointment..I hope they buy something expensive..JEA!!!!...Is it beer thirty yet?


----------



## 2knees (May 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> At home watching my patio furniture go cart wheeling across the backyard in this wind today



oh crap.  i left the patio umbrella out and i forgot to fill the base with water.

I wonder what it has impaled itself on.


----------



## severine (May 13, 2008)

Sitting in bed trying to decompress after all the traveling I did today.  I'm kind of screwed up on my time zones right now...


----------



## severine (May 13, 2008)

FINALLY sitting down.  I have a nice Magic Hat #9 and some all natural rice thing going in the microwave for dinner.  Haven't had anything but half a PB&J sandwich today and that was 10 hrs ago.  

Busy, busy day.


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2008)

Padding my post count via lots of posts to the "what do you do when your feeling down" thread


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2008)

I just helped set 5 large monuments and I'm leaving work in a few minutes and going to a diner for a late lunch..then home for some Magic Hat #9 and a nap...


----------



## andyzee (May 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just helped set 5 large monuments and I'm leaving work in a few minutes and going to a diner for a late lunch..then home for some Magic Hat #9 and a nap...


 
What cemetery?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> What cemetery?





Actually five different cemeteries..three in the Pottsville area and two near Dorney Park...we're in Dirty Jersey alot though..lots of $$$$ in Jersey and we sell for PA prices..

O.K. so I worked today from 7AM=3PM....then went to the diner..then bought a case of Magic Hat #9..read Newsweek tidied up my place for a little bit...4:20...and I'm going to go on a long walk...Holla


----------



## andyzee (May 14, 2008)

My parents are buried in Doylestown, that's why I asked.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> My parents are buried in Doylestown, that's why I asked.




O.K. well if you want to prebuy your tombstone I'll give you a 15% AlpineZone discount.,..lol  Doylestown is a great area to do business in...lots of $$$$$$


----------



## andyzee (May 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. well if you want to prebuy your tombstone I'll give you a 15% AlpineZone discount.,..lol Doylestown is a great area to do business in...lots of $$$$$$


 
What if I out live you, then what, no tombstone?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 14, 2008)

GSS...have you ever been to the Hope Cemetery in Barre, Vt.? Amazing place with unreal memorials made by various top Barre granite sculptors for themselves as they were dying of "white lung". Sorry if I already asked you this. Drove by the Rock of Ages quarries the other day.


----------



## severine (May 14, 2008)

I just re-read this thread.  Interesting...

Right now, I have to make dinner for Mags and me.  My little boy already ate.  We're all pretty tired here so I think it's going to be an early night for us.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> What if I out live you, then what, no tombstone?



No..it doesn't work that way..We would make the monument now and set it on your cemetery plot and when you pass away...we would inscribe your final death date..You might as well lock in 2008 prices..by mid-summer you could have your own tombstone..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> GSS...have you ever been to the Hope Cemetery in Barre, Vt.? Amazing place with unreal memorials made by various top Barre granite sculptors for themselves as they were dying of "white lung". Sorry if I already asked you this. Drove by the Rock of Ages quarries the other day.




No I haven't but a few of our suppliers are in Barre VT...but over the past few years a much higher percentage of our granite is coming from China..because most of the labor in Barre is union which makes the prices higher than overseas.


----------



## thaller1 (May 14, 2008)

listening to my Mother talk about how she's going to save the world....again.  She's got the answers to everthing....help me..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2008)

I just had some Ritas Italian Ice..yummy...The Real World Hollywood is on tonight..yeah boy-eee


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No I haven't but a few of our suppliers are in Barre VT...but over the past few years a much higher percentage of our granite is coming from China..because most of the labor in Barre is union which makes the prices higher than overseas.



Understandable even tho we are talking about products that weigh tons. Next time your in the area you should check it out, it's only 20 min from Waterbury. Here is a sample


----------



## gmcunni (May 14, 2008)

Just got home from taking daughter to 3rd grade talent show practice and then gymnastics.  

Now burning video to post to YouTube so grandpa can see her "talent".  

Watching Mets, they just went ahead on a solo home run.

Getting ready for American Idol.. can't wait to see who's going home this week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Understandable even tho we are talking about products that weigh tons. Next time your in the area you should check it out, it's only 20 min from Waterbury. Here is a sample



Nice..hopefully I'll have a business trip up there in the near future.  I stay at the Comfort Inn..near 89..up the hill from Barre with the Applebees in front.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2008)

I'm watching the 1980s classic..The Manican..lol


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 14, 2008)

I'm currently recovering from surgery.  I had a tonsillectomy, had my uvula removed, soft tissue from my palate removed, a severe deviated septum fixed and a turbonectomy.  :-(





thetrailboss said:


> Doing a bar exam prep course...and then hanging out with the new GF.




Never mind...I thought you were taking a bartending course for shits and giggles.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm currently recovering from surgery.  I had a tonsillectomy, had my uvula removed, soft tissue from my palate removed, a severe deviated septum fixed and a turbonectomy.  :-(



I had that minus the tonsillectomy and turbonectomy (I don't even know what this is) about 5 years ago. The worst part is all the packing in the sinus'.


----------



## andyzee (May 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm currently recovering from surgery. I had a tonsillectomy, had my uvula removed, soft tissue from my palate removed, a severe deviated septum fixed and a turbonectomy. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ouch, was getting the vulva removed painful. Wish you speedy recovery!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Ouch, was getting the vulva removed painful. Wish you speedy recovery!



Not vulva..Uvula..I'm making some lamb ribs..and watching a show about free love in the 60s...AndyZee do you remember the 60s???


----------



## severine (May 14, 2008)

I finally got the rugrats into bed.  I think I'm going as well.  I'm exhausted and my butt hurts from the MTB ride earlier.


----------



## andyzee (May 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Not vulva..Uvula..I'm making some lamb ribs..and watching a show about free love in the 60s...AndyZee do you remember the 60s???


 

Hell no, I was having a good time!


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2008)

Watching Criminal Minds.  Also just finished cleaning up after "Hurricane my 2 kids" rolled through my house today


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> The worst part is all the packing in the sinus'.



You mean the nose tampons?  My nose wont stop bleeding!  I'm supposed to get the packing out tomorrow...not sure how that's going to work out.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> You mean the nose tampons?  My nose wont stop bleeding!  I'm supposed to get the packing out tomorrow...not sure how that's going to work out.



I don't know about tampons, but my sinus' were packed with gauze and I had to keep it there for a week. After a couple of days it started to break down and the nasty chunks of gauze (and blood and other stuff) were dropping down into my throat. uke: By the time I went in for my follow-up it was all gone except for the septum splint.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know about tampons, but my sinus' were packed with gauze and I had to keep it there for a week. After a couple of days it started to break down and the nasty chunks of gauze (and blood and other stuff) were dropping down into my throat. uke: By the time I went in for my follow-up it was all gone except for the septum splint.



Well plastic tubes as splints.  They stuffed the nostrils with what I can only describe as a nose tampon.  Strings and all...  I get those removed tomorrow.  Technology has probably changed in the 5 years since yours.  You had your uvula removed as well?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Well plastic tubes as splints.  They stuffed the nostrils with what I can only describe as a nose tampon.  Strings and all...  I get those removed tomorrow.  Technology has probably changed in the 5 years since yours.  You had your uvula removed as well?



Yup, deviated septum fixed, uvula and some extra flesh in the back of the throat removed. It's been a big improvement, although occasionally whatever I'm drinking takes a wrong turn up my nose.


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Yup, deviated septum fixed, uvula and some extra flesh in the back of the throat removed. It's been a big improvement, *although occasionally whatever I'm drinking takes a wrong turn up my nose*.



That could come in handy during certain party situations I'm sure   :beer:


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Yup, deviated septum fixed, uvula and some extra flesh in the back of the throat removed. It's been a big improvement, although occasionally whatever I'm drinking takes a wrong turn up my nose.



Common side effect from what I understand.  I'm glad I know someone else who has had this done.  Are you satisfied with the result?  PS...guess which book I'm reading during the recover?  (A bit tough now on the painkiller's, though.)


Edit:  You had already answered my question...sorry.  What was the reason for the surgery...breathing problems?  Sleep Apnea?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Common side effect from what I understand.  I'm glad I know someone else who has had this done.  Are you satisfied with the result?  PS...guess which book I'm reading during the recover?  (A bit tough now on the painkiller's, though.)
> 
> 
> Edit:  You had already answered my question...sorry.  What was the reason for the surgery...breathing problems?  Sleep Apnea?



Sleep Apnea, although my oxygen levels were good during my sleep test I was waking up a lot and getting headaches from straining to breathe. My wife is sleeping better now too. 

PM me if you have any questions about the book.


----------



## hardline (May 14, 2008)

thinning out the heard. 
i needed a bunch of girls for some photos i need to take for a article that is comming out on me in a few weeks.  its been fun saying no to smokin women. all i said was i would provide the drinks. tomorrow night is going to be fun!


----------



## severine (May 14, 2008)

Making a complete fool of myself.


----------



## Paul (May 15, 2008)

Starting to enjoy the new job


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2008)

Getting ready for another exciting day at work...date tonight at 7:30PM


----------



## andyzee (May 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Getting ready for another exciting day at work...date tonight at 7:30PM


 

Want full TR and Pics first thing tomorrow, be looking forward to it.


----------



## severine (May 15, 2008)

Applying for more jobs.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 15, 2008)

Did 2000 meters in the pool and rode the bike for 1/2 hour. Makin money on some trades and watching CNBC. Playing the CNBC portfolio challenge.

Steezemeister, how'd the date go?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 15, 2008)

Working from home today. Gonna head out for a Mtn Bike ride at 5 in Groton.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Did 2000 meters in the pool and rode the bike for 1/2 hour. Makin money on some trades and watching CNBC. Playing the CNBC portfolio challenge.
> 
> Steezemeister, how'd the date go?



What up Moe...my date is tonight..we're going out for Japanese food..I don't blame you for posting over here...it's been so quiet on www.paskiandride.com

I wish I had a moustache..then I could ask my date if she wanted to go on a moustache ride..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What up Moe...my date is tonight..we're going out for Japanese food..I don't blame you for posting over here...it's been so quiet on www.paskiandride.com
> 
> I wish I had a moustache..then I could ask my date if she wanted to go on a moustache ride..



Jap food is good. I like seaweed salad, miso soup and then some kinda sashimi/sushi. PASR is on life support. One of the Admin guys had the nerve to PM me to shrink down my signature. It's kinda amateur and petty, considering some of the sexist and other crap folks put in there. Real f'in petty. I regret throwing away 50$ bux on that site.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Jap food is good. I like seaweed salad, miso soup and then some kinda sashimi/sushi. PASR is on life support. One of the Admin guys had the nerve to PM me to shrink down my signature. It's kinda amateur and petty, considering some of the sexist and other crap folks put in there. Real f'in petty. I regret throwing away 50$ bux on that site.



Which Admin?...yeah with Papasteeze buying PASR...it could turn to shit.  I would have bought the site but ThinkSnow Greg wanted $5,000 which is outrageous considering the site costs $1,000 per year to maintain and only brings in about $1,000 per year in ad revenue.  PASR is slower than it's been in my 2.5 year tenure.


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2008)

"Moe Ghoul"... :lol: Great username. Welcome!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> "Moe Ghoul"... :lol: Great username. Welcome!



Moe is totally legit..I skied with him at Camelback and Blue...and he was at Jackson Hole a few months after I went..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> "Moe Ghoul"... :lol: Great username. Welcome!



Thanks, I used to post on another MB before I signed up here. This one's a bit more user friendly.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Thanks, I used to post on another MB before I signed up here. This one's a bit more user friendly.



Wow oil prices are still going up..even the cheap stations around here are $3.69 a gallon..

O.K. time to do some errands...Target for paper towels..the UPS store..the bank..and the deli..then try to get through the rest of my work day before my big date...man I really want some action..I feel like a born again virgin..I'm setting up my nanny cam in a teddy Bear just for AndyZee..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Which Admin?...yeah with Papasteeze buying PASR...it could turn to shit.  I would have bought the site but ThinkSnow Greg wanted $5,000 which is outrageous considering the site costs $1,000 per year to maintain and only brings in about $1,000 per year in ad revenue.  PASR is slower than it's been in my 2.5 year tenure.



Doesn't matter who. Put it this way, he was whining when I was doing my name change thing. Now he had to find something else to whine about to me. Nobody else seemed to care except him.


----------



## cbcbd (May 15, 2008)

I'm just waiting to figure out when to go for a Mtb ride during lunch time... will pack things up, head to the trail, ride for about an hour and then finish off the day working at Borders before heading to work at the store at night...

It's been pretty busy at work lately, so this lull I just got has me a little confused


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Doesn't matter who. Put it this way, he was whining when I was doing my name change thing. Now he had to find something else to whine about to me. Nobody else seemed to care except him.



Are you finished with PASR?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2008)

Eating lunch and surfing the net..after lunch maybe like 2 more hours of work..tops..then I'll probably drink some pre-date beers..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are you finished with PASR?



If it's going to be managed that way, yeah. I'll check in time to time, but look what happens when we don't post in there. The same people that whine about postwhores never step up and keep the juice going. There hasn't been a new post or thread in there all morning.......


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2008)

So Moe Ghoul - have you actually seen the light and learned to love bumps, or do they scare you like they scare your buddy, GSS? :razz:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> So Moe Ghoul - have you actually seen the light and learned to love bumps, or do they scare you like they scare your buddy, GSS? :razz:



At 47 and a bad L5-S1, my bump days are limited. And I like em soft, lol.Whiteface was bump heaven when I was up there in April, warm temps, soft and forgiving. I'll leave the hard icy bumps to the experts.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 15, 2008)

Just tuned up the mtb for this afternoon. I wasn't sure I wanted to use my spd pedals because of my knee, but I dialed back the springs and it feels good. Beats slipping off and landing on the top tube.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 15, 2008)

Just finished 18 holes, beautiful sunny, shot a nice round 85. 

Am   now getting ready for a 3/4 pm  interviews with couple of candidates  the board is interviewing  today for principal's job in local  school district ( i thought retired guys did'n't do this kinda thing anymore


----------



## drjeff (May 15, 2008)

Getting ready for a college student who's coming into to the office this afternoon to observe becuase for some crazy reason he thinks he wants to be a dentist 

I'm just trying to decide what degree of wackiness I should be while he's here!


----------



## severine (May 15, 2008)

Just came back from a walk in the woods.  I need to do some pampering.  It's been a rough day.


----------



## drjeff (May 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Just came back from a walk in the woods.  I need to do some pampering.  It's been a rough day.



Hopefully that doesn't mean that you've come to needing pampers yourself


----------



## severine (May 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Hopefully that doesn't mean that you've come to needing pampers yourself


There we go, that's the bright side, right?  No, I don't need pampers. :lol:  Thank goodness!!!!


----------



## krisskis (May 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready for a college student who's coming into to the office this afternoon to observe becuase for some crazy reason he thinks he wants to be a dentist
> 
> I'm just trying to decide what degree of wackiness I should be while he's here!




Haha...sounds familiar. My 15 yr old wants to become an OMFS..already looking into colleges and shit for him. He even spoke to OMFS residents and attendings at my hospital to see if he could come in to "observe" procedures and whatnot. Hes already been exposed to some of it when he was doing his community service on unit. I thouht the sight of my suctioning the blood and shit from someones wired mouth would turn him off from it, but lookis like im going to be shelling out LOTS of money for med school!!


----------



## krisskis (May 15, 2008)

severine said:


> There we go, that's the bright side, right?  No, I don't need pampers. :lol:  Thank goodness!!!!




Severine...how you doing girl?  Your trip out west looked awesome!! Hope things are looking brighter for you.


----------



## severine (May 15, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Severine...how you doing girl?  Your trip out west looked awesome!! Hope things are looking brighter for you.


I could certainly be better.  But that's the way it goes, sometimes.

The sky is looking awfully dark outside.  I may have to cancel my walk/run I was planning on in a couple of hours. :sad:  At least I had a walk in the woods with the kids already today.


----------



## cbcbd (May 15, 2008)

I agree with whoever said that the funk is probably because of coming back from a trip. 
I always feel madly depressed after a long vacation. I don't get that "Ah, I had a long vacation. Now I'm refreshed, relaxed, and can go back to work". I'm refreshed while I'm on vacation and wish I could stay there - coming back to reality and work makes me grouchy, depressed and sometimes just pissed... I need at least a week to acclimatize back to the rat race.


----------



## drjeff (May 15, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Haha...sounds familiar. My 15 yr old wants to become an OMFS..already looking into colleges and shit for him. He even spoke to OMFS residents and attendings at my hospital to see if he could come in to "observe" procedures and whatnot. Hes already been exposed to some of it when he was doing his community service on unit. I thouht the sight of my suctioning the blood and shit from someones wired mouth would turn him off from it, but lookis like im going to be shelling out LOTS of money for med school!!



Hey, all he has to look forward to is 4 years of college for the B.S. or B.A., then 4 years of dental school for the D.M.D. or D.D.S.(same thing just a turf war between which d-school confers the degree)and then depending on the type of OMFS residency either 4 more years if it's just an OMFS certificate program (less common nowadays especially in the Northeast) or the more common 6 year OMFS residency where he'd get an M.D. in addition to the OMFS certificate.

Then after all that schooling/training he'd spend his days doing what most OMFS's do, taking out teeth 

On the flip side, a few years into practice he should be taking YOU on ski trips anyplace you want to go with that OMFS $$ he'll most likely be making


----------



## Paul (May 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready for a college student who's coming into to the office this afternoon to observe becuase for some crazy reason he thinks he wants to be a dentist
> 
> I'm just trying to decide what degree of wackiness I should be while he's here!









Gonna shoot some puppies with a BB gun?


----------



## severine (May 15, 2008)

Just got in from a 2 mile-ish walk/jog.    I didn't jog more than about 1/3 of it total, but I can already see what they mean by "runner's high."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Just got in from a 2 mile-ish walk/jog.    I didn't jog more than about 1/3 of it total, but I can already see what they mean by "runner's high."




Hell yeah I get a great runners high..I just lifted some weights and I get a similar seratonin rush..JEA!!!!

O.K. time to get ready for my date..


----------



## wa-loaf (May 15, 2008)

Mt biking was good today, got lost for a bit so it turned into a bit longer ride than planned. Knee didn't bother me at all. Now gonna fold some laundry and watch Lost.


----------



## severine (May 15, 2008)

That must be a great feeling!  I, too, was surprised that my knee was fine with both MTB and the bit of jogging I did today. 

Right now, relaxing.  I haven't done that in a while.  TV is tuned in to The Office (which I haven't watched TV in weeks).  Trying to enjoy the peace I'm feeling tonight.


----------



## davidhowland14 (May 15, 2008)

im delaying my german homework, thinking about writing a term paper, and almost falling asleep in front of the computer.


----------



## drjeff (May 15, 2008)

Watching Lost and getting ready to goto bed as I'm a single parent from now through Monday night as my wife is currently on a plane heading for Denver for a conference this weekend


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Watching Lost and getting ready to goto bed as I'm a single parent from now through Monday night as my wife is currently on a plane heading for Denver for a conference this weekend



You know she's really just going skiing. 

I WAS asleep but the boy woke me up from a beautifully sound sleep.  4th time since he went to bed at 7:45PM.


----------



## ckofer (May 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Hopefully that doesn't mean that you've come to needing pampers yourself



_What does a nursing home smell like?

Depends.
_


----------



## Paul (May 16, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Mt biking was good today, got lost for a bit so it turned into a bit longer ride than planned. Knee didn't bother me at all. Now gonna fold some laundry and watch Lost.





drjeff said:


> Watching Lost and getting ready to goto bed as I'm a single parent from now through Monday night as my wife is currently on a plane heading for Denver for a conference this weekend



AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!

I forgot all about it! Damn...Stoopid ABC and their crummy scheduling....

Now I'll have to shut my network down to try to stream it in HD...GRRRRRRRRRR...:angry:


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

severine said:


> You know she's really just going skiing.
> 
> I WAS asleep but the boy woke me up from a beautifully sound sleep.  4th time since he went to bed at 7:45PM.



Given the small size of the suitcase she had with her,  I'm about 99.9% sure that she didn't have her skis in there 

I here you with the kid wake up, my oldest thought that it would be fun to start the day at 4:55 this AM  and my youngest I'm debating whether it's allergies or the start of a cold,  but his nose was running like a faucet last night which had him waking up and coughing fairly regularly all last night

as a result,  I'm currently STILL waiting for my morning caffiene loading to kick in - my regular caffination recipe just doesn't have quite enough horsepower this AM


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

Still waiting for the caffiene to kick in,  I'm off to get the 3rd caffination installment poured into my cup right now, and this dreary weather this AM definately isn't helping either!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I here you with the kid wake up, my oldest thought that it would be fun to start the day at 4:55 this AM  and my youngest I'm debating whether it's allergies or the start of a cold,  but his nose was running like a faucet last night which had him waking up and coughing fairly regularly all last night.



Listening to you guys I feel lucky. My oldest 4 1/2, if she wakes up early we just ask her to play in her room until we get up. And the youngest, 19 months, sleeps soundly from 8 pm to 7am unless he's sick. He's often happy to hang out in his crib for a bit before demanding attention when he does get up before us.


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Listening to you guys I feel lucky. My oldest 4 1/2, if she wakes up early we just ask her to play in her room until we get up. And the youngest, 19 months, sleeps soundly from 8 pm to 7am unless he's sick. He's often happy to hang out in his crib for a bit before demanding attention when he does get up before us.



That's my kids 98 out of 100 nights.  Last night just happened to be one of the "other 2"


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

My youngest has actually started getting better with sleeping over the last couple of weeks.  (My oldest sleeps great and has since she was 6 months old.)  But I think he has a cold.  He woke up about 8 times before I gave up and just took him to bed with me.  And even after that, he woke up a couple times.  :roll:

Right now, I'm eating a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Trekchick (May 16, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm getting ready to go to an auction to bid on a dirtbike for my husband.
He needs another dirtbike in his quiver of 4(5 if I get this one):-o

Oh, that's right, one for ice, one for checking the farm fields, one for the trails, one for the track, ..................you get the idea.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

Trading, watching the pouring rain, heading to the gym after lunch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

I just made the company a several thousand more with another monument sale..Holla

I get out of work at Noon...JEA!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Trading, watching the pouring rain, heading to the gym after lunch.



Wow oil prices are up even more..wow..


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

Just cutting up a few more teeth - caffiene finally kicked in after the start of the 3rd refill this AM!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just cutting up a few more teeth - caffiene finally kicked in after the start of the 3rd refill this AM!



Oh boy..Dr. Jeff is it common for teeth to shift a bit 15 years after braces?


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh boy..Dr. Jeff is it common for teeth to shift a bit 15 years after braces?



Yup, especially the lower front ones,  and it will happen whether you do or DON'T have wisdom teeth, just mother nature doing her thing.  And that's also the reason why last year I had my 2nd round of braces put on, about 20 years after round 1 was removed.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow oil prices are up even more..wow..



5$/gal by June 15. Any disagreement?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just made the company a several thousand more with another monument sale..Holla
> 
> I get out of work at Noon...JEA!!!!



Congrats, I love finishing up by noon on a Friday, lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, especially the lower front ones,  and it will happen whether you do or DON'T have wisdom teeth, just mother nature doing her thing.  And that's also the reason why last year I had my 2nd round of braces put on, about 20 years after round 1 was removed.




Yeah my 4 lower front teeth were perfect and now the one is like 1/10th of a milimeter off...wow a 2nd round of braces..is that common?  I still have the bar between my lower canines..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Congrats, I love finishing up by noon on a Friday, lol



Haha...the best thing that's happened to the tombstone company since we started was closing at Noon on Fridays..as long as we get all our work done..and if we don't get all our work done..it gets shoved in the back of the filing closet..lol..This week has been uber busy..I sold a $7k stone on Tuesday night and my Dad is working on an 18 crypt Mauseleum...bling bling..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 5$/gal by June 15. Any disagreement?



Wow..I think it will at least be $4.20...

The good thing is that most of my non work related driving is during ski season but getting 36 cents per mile isn't cutting in.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Haha...the best thing that's happened to the tombstone company since we started was closing at Noon on Fridays..as long as we get all our work done..and if we don't get all our work done..it gets shoved in the back of the filing closet..lol..This week has been uber busy..I sold a $7k stone on Tuesday night and my Dad is working on an 18 crypt Mauseleum...bling bling..



Dead people rock.


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

Right now, filling out some paperwork.  Waiting for a couple calls and emails.  Looking through jobs again.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Dead people rock.



Well alot of my sales lately have been preneeds..or re-dos for people who get divorces..bonus business..lol


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

I'm reading this important thread.


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm reading this important thread.


You always have to make fun of my thread!  :roll: :flame:


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

Right now, waiting for my business partner to finish working on his patient so that we can goto lunch


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

I just hit up the Allentown Farmers Market which is a great place to visit. There are 60+ stands and several lunch counters. I sampled some apple sausage, cheese, crackers and pretzals. I ended up buying bagels, gazpacho, bacon, ribs and on the way out I stopped for a slice of pizza. A slice of pizza and a small diet coke was $2.40..wow that's cheap..best of all I scoped out some fiine Amish Honeys at the stand that sells Shoo Fly Pie..Yeah Boy-EEEE...


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..best of all I scoped out some fiine Amish Honeys at the stand that sells Shoo Fly Pie..Yeah Boy-EEEE...





I love Amish baking.  I always make it a point to hit up Lancaster during the summer months.  Always good-clean fun.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I love Amish baking.  I always make it a point to hit up Lancaster during the summer months.  Always good-clean fun.





Hell Yeah..there are some great Amish/PA Dutch restaurants out that way..and a 2+ hour straight shot west on 78 from the big apple..


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

Kids are finally in bed, just ate some dinner, and now I have no clue what to do with myself.  Wish I could have gone for a run today.  I need to find a babysitter....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

Eating dessert and watching MSNBC. Waiting for UFC to come on at 9.


----------



## krisskis (May 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Hey, all he has to look forward to is 4 years of college for the B.S. or B.A., then 4 years of dental school for the D.M.D. or D.D.S.(same thing just a turf war between which d-school confers the degree)and then depending on the type of OMFS residency either 4 more years if it's just an OMFS certificate program (less common nowadays especially in the Northeast) or the more common 6 year OMFS residency where he'd get an M.D. in addition to the OMFS certificate.
> 
> Then after all that schooling/training he'd spend his days doing what most OMFS's do, taking out teeth
> 
> On the flip side, a few years into practice he should be taking YOU on ski trips anyplace you want to go with that OMFS $$ he'll most likely be making




Dont i know it!! Her better be buying me houses, cars, ski trips...etc...LOL. Right now he wants to do the MD route...i guess we will see once he gets there. He actually thinks he would like to do his residency here where i work...its 6 years and they get to see alot of nasty stuff...we are a Level 1 Trauma center and get some wicked injuries. And his mom can be his nurse!!


----------



## krisskis (May 16, 2008)

Right now i am laughing my ass off!!! My daughter just called me and told me that daddy has a beauty of a bruise on the side of his head!! Now, i have to tell you why. You see, my daughter plays goalie on her lacrosse teams...shes 10...5'4" and 125lbs of pure muscle...me, my husband and my son took her down to the schoolyard this afternoon to take shots on her for practice. She loves it...and she can be a beast...she gets the ball, comes running out up the field, running over anyone in her way...LOL...anyhoo, daddy took a shot on her that she saved with her thigh...right where the pads ended. So, she decided to let him know what it feels to be hit by a lax ball while in goal. And did she ever!! Only thing is, she decided to aim for his head!! Well, let me just say...she throws HARD!! Now hes going to have to explain to all the big tough construction workers at work how his 10 yr old LITTLE GIRL gave him the bruise of the century on his bald head!!! Hahahaha!!

I know, i am evil. Needless to say, i am as sore as hell form all the running and throwing i did (shaking head in shame)


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Dont i know it!! Her better be buying me houses, cars, ski trips...etc...LOL. Right now he wants to do the MD route...i guess we will see once he gets there. He actually thinks he would like to do his residency here where i work...its 6 years and they get to see alot of nasty stuff...we are a Level 1 Trauma center and get some wicked injuries. *And his mom can be his nurse!!*



And if that's th case, once again he'll find out that Mom knows best/more! (especially when he'd be an intern    )


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)

Right now I'm just figuring out which of the hiking trails in my town that I'm going to take the kids on shortly


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2008)

I'm about to go parking lot pimping at Wal-greens..and by some contact lense soluition along with some Sugar Free RedBull


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

Playing  with the dogs, watching FOX biz shows, checking my CNBC Portfolios. I finished the week in the top 4% and didn't start trading til wednesday.......steezy


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2008)

Eating a popsicle and cooling off after working in the garden.


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)

Sitting on the couch, watching some TV and being the "daddy art critic"


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 17, 2008)

Finally downloading the latest Radiohead album, which was finally put up in eMusic. Just wasting time until the in-laws come over for dinner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2008)

BBQ at my parents house..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 17, 2008)

Went out for some beers with friends, came back and napped. Did absolutely none of the chores I planned to do.


----------



## Paul (May 17, 2008)

Drinking


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)

Watching the NASCAR allstar race, and having a few beers after just finishing an hour on the stationary bike


----------



## severine (May 17, 2008)

Winding down after a long, stressful day.  Probably heading to bed soon.


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

padding my post count


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

really


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

stupid 30 second rule waaaaah

The following errors occurred with your submission   


This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 8 seconds.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2008)

Wake and Bake!!!! Then probably pass out on my couch for 3-4 hours..followed by some sort of munchie induced mad steezy Sunday Brunch..JEA!!!


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2008)

Getting ready to take the kids to the local fairgrounds where they're having an emergency vehicle/fire truck show today.  Can't beat a fairground full of fire trucks as an entertainment source for a couple of young kids!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

Wake n bake, frittata for bfast, watching Tim Russert


----------



## ckofer (May 18, 2008)

Taking a break from mowing-pollen is sapping my energy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2008)

Luandry..steak sandwich..Rolling Rock...is it 420 yet??


----------



## Grassi21 (May 18, 2008)

listening to my ithaca bombers losing to cortland st. in the d3 lax final 4.  :-(


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

Coming up with excuses to do nothing but glom and post. The ceiling fan and shelves are still unopened in the foyer. Planning the trading week and getting stoked for another push at 1000/oz for gold.....skeezy


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready to take the kids to the local fairgrounds where they're having an emergency vehicle/fire truck show today.  Can't beat a fairground full of fire trucks as an entertainment source for a couple of young kids!



I can't wait to have kids one day so I can do stuff like that......NOT!!!


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can't wait to have kids one day so I can do stuff like that......NOT!!!




That wasn't as "bad" as some of the live Wiggles/Sesame Street/Dora The Explorer shows I've seen with them   But at those "theater" based shows, there is usually quite a nice assortment/display of "yummy mummy's" to look at   Today was just a bunch of 300 odd lb men showing off their fire trucks 

This afternoon after the kids woke up from a nap, it was just take them out in the backyard and let them play on the playscape while I sat in one of the adirondack chairs that's next to the playscape reading the Sunday papers.  That was fine until 2 of my hygenists started sending me drunken text messages from Fenway Park where they're watching the Red Sox/Brewers game this afternoon. 

Right now I'm watching the Celtics/Cavalier's game while the kids are playing with leggos.  Starting to think about what kid friendly meal will be for dinner in a little while.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> But at those "theater" based shows, there is usually quite a nice assortment/display of "yummy mummy's" to look at   Today was just a bunch of 300 odd lb men showing off their fire trucks
> .




Yeah..I'd be a Big Brother just to take the kid to Sesame Street on Ice and check out those yummy mummys..I always had a thing for Staceys Mom so maybe she'll be there.  Plus I actually enjoy the games at Chuck E Cheese..especially skee-ball but if I show up alone..Dateline NBC will be on my ass..

I'm going to eat some Pizza soon...it's frozen..JEA!!!!!...and I'm in a major postwhore mood..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

I'm toastin up some indian flatbread with tapenade. Too bad posting doesn't burn calories, I'd be skinny


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm toastin up some indian flatbread with tapenade. Too bad posting doesn't burn calories, I'd be skinny




If posting burned calories..I'd be dead..


----------



## hardline (May 18, 2008)

drunken hygenists sounds like the makings of a good movie. started the water boilin for the shrimp. going to start the grill in a few. sent the old man to home depot for some #2 screw bits (those damm things are like lighters on a job site) and to the wine store for some cab. i may just have to post a tip report from dinner.


----------



## severine (May 18, 2008)

:lol:  You guys are funny.

Trying to read up on some self-help type stuff in between caring for the kids.  The youngest is being really clingy again today.

At least we got out for a bike ride before it started raining.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2008)

hardline said:


> drunken hygenists sounds like the makings of a good movie. started the water boilin for the shrimp. going to start the grill in a few. sent the old man to home depot for some #2 screw bits (those damm things are like lighters on a job site) and to the wine store for some cab. i may just have to post a tip report from dinner.



Definitely post a dinner TR...two slices of Pepporoni are in the oven..I'm not in the beer drinking mood so probably some OJ..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

Homemade Stuffed peppers here, I'm trying to finish off winter dishes in the freezer. I finally polished off my famous turkey/veg/noodle soup from last thanksgiving.


----------



## hardline (May 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Definitely post a dinner TR...two slices of Pepporoni are in the oven..I'm not in the beer drinking mood so probably some OJ..



dinner TR up http://forums.alpinezone.com/28271-dinner-5-18-08-surf-turf.html#post264808


----------



## severine (May 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Definitely post a dinner TR...two slices of Pepporoni are in the oven..I'm not in the beer drinking mood so probably some OJ..


Since when are you not in the mood for beer?? :blink:  OJ and pepperoni pizza.... uke:

Kids just went to bed so hopefully I can do some more reading.  Maybe some laundry and cleaning up.  I'm pretty tired, though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Since when are you not in the mood for beer?? :blink:  OJ and pepperoni pizza.... uke:
> 
> Kids just went to bed so hopefully I can do some more reading.  Maybe some laundry and cleaning up.  I'm pretty tired, though.



I'm trying to lose some weight...I like OJ with Pizza..on ice..yeah..don't cry for me..Monday nights I usually go to a local crab restaurant and they have plenty of beer there..Guinness and Sam Adams Summer on tap..


----------



## hardline (May 18, 2008)

just woke up  from a food induced coma


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2008)

hardline said:


> drunken hygenists sounds like the makings of a good movie.
> .



I got a great text from one of them about an hour after the sox game ended.  To paraphrase and make it AZ family friendly   Game's done, we're still in Boston drinking at Jillian's, tommorrow not going to be fun at work, and X (one of my hygenist's who turned 40 last year) just got hit on by a 21 year old guy (and I quote now) "who's looking for some {rhymes with wussy}"    Yup, just normal conversation from some of my employees (and I'm being somewhat serious now) 

Right now I'm getting ready to watch Ax Men in The History Channel


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

Hacking the roots off my ass that are growing on my chair from sitting here all day.


----------



## hardline (May 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I got a great text from one of them about an hour after the sox game ended.  To paraphrase and make it AZ family friendly   Game's done, we're still in Boston drinking at Jillian's, tommorrow not going to be fun at work, and X (one of my hygenist's who turned 40 last year) just got hit on by a 21 year old guy (and I quote now) "who's looking for some {rhymes with wussy}"    Yup, just normal conversation from some of my employees (and I'm being somewhat serious now)
> 
> Right now I'm getting ready to watch Ax Men in The History Channel



i need to get some new employees tomorrow. looks like i needto hit up FIT for some summer interns


----------



## hardline (May 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hacking the roots off my ass that are growing on my chair from sitting here all day.



you need to get yourself a internet phone. i have been running around all day.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 18, 2008)

hardline said:


> you need to get yourself a internet phone. i have been running around all day.



I got a Treo for the road. I enjoy doing nothing on a rainy day, downloading some tunes, net surfing, channel surfing.


----------



## hardline (May 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I got a Treo for the road. I enjoy doing nothing on a rainy day, downloading some tunes, net surfing, channel surfing.



true today deffinatly saw a upshot in posts from people that where not out.


----------



## severine (May 19, 2008)

I've been trying for a 1/2 hr to get the youngest back to sleep.

Now I'm wide awake.


----------



## severine (May 19, 2008)

Over 1 hr later and the kid still won't stay asleep.  Not only that, his sister is on the verge of waking up.

They used to sleep until 7/7:30AM.

As if today wasn't going to be a long day for me anyway.... now I get to greet it with about 5 hrs of sleep.


----------



## severine (May 19, 2008)

1.5 hrs and I think he *may* stay asleep... except the sun is coming up so that means his sister will be up very soon.  SIGH.


----------



## severine (May 19, 2008)

I was wrong.   He's awake again.


----------



## krisskis (May 19, 2008)

severine said:


> I was wrong.   He's awake again.



Ahhh...i remember those days. Dnt worry, eventually they will sleep. Somedays, my 10 yr old and almost 15 yr old are still asleep at noon and im yelling at them to get up! I, on the other hand, am still awake since 9:30 am YESTERDAY. Hoping to get home from work about 8am and in bed about 9:30am after the youngest goes to school. Sigh....


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2008)

Catching up with work after a few days at Tuckerman Ravine..


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2008)

dmc said:


> Catching up with work after a few days at Tuckerman Ravine..


 

TR?


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


> TR?



Eventually..  Nothing exciting..  Just Hillmans, GOS, LGully and Bowl...  7 stinky guys from Hunter..  Representing on board,alpine and tele...


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

severine said:


> 1.5 hrs and I think he *may* stay asleep... except the sun is coming up so that means his sister will be up very soon.  SIGH.



I hear you!  My oldest is now awake the second the tinniest bit of light oozes around the light blocking shades, and this is a new thing for her (time to add some curtains to put and end to that) and to top it off, this weekend she learned how to open the baby gate outside of her brother's room since she thinks that if she's up at sunrise and ready to play that she should have company in the form of her younger brother  

Because of this, my household was up, dressed, fed (dog included), and the kitchen cleaned up WAY ealier than normal to the point where if I didn't look at the clock before I was planning to head out the door with the kids, I would have had them to daycare/preschool 20 minutes BEFORE it opened   DEFINATELY need to hit Lowes and Linens and Things on the way home from work today to get a curtain rod and some THICK curtains for the kids room)

Right now I'm sitting at my desk at my office enjoying the piece and quiet before my staff shows up and the phone comes off the answering machine.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2008)

Checking in 11 new granite bases that just came in...counting down the minutes until beer thirty..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 19, 2008)

Drinking coffee, reading blogs, answering CNBC Port challenge trivia questions, trading, thinking deep thoughts.


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Drinking coffee, reading blogs, answering CNBC Port challenge trivia questions, trading, *thinking deep thoughts.*



were they with Stuart Smalley?? 







Right now I'm thinking about what I'm going to get for lunch in about an hour


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 19, 2008)

http://www.deepthoughtsbyjackhandey.com/index.html
Lunch can involve deep thought, too


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2008)

Another $4K+ order..Holla..2 more hours till bee thirty..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> were they with Stuart Smalley??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deep Thoughts are with Jack Handy...not Stuart Smalley..


----------



## severine (May 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Another $4K+ order..Holla..2 more hours till bee thirty..


Gonna drink some bees?

Just got in from a long drive.  Got too tired to drive anymore so I came home.  The kids are now ripping apart their bedroom while I try to figure out how to keep busy the rest of today.


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Deep Thoughts are with Jack Handy...not Stuart Smalley..




It's Monday,  I need some slack


----------



## hardline (May 19, 2008)

dealling with people that have no idea how to do event production. they keep changing what they want to do at the event. to make things worse. this is for string of events over a 4 day period. i need to start charging for revisions.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> It's Monday,  I need some slack



A guy I know whose 29..is getting $10,000 worth of dental surgery done...crowns..a bridge..caps..and a rod in his jaw...yikes..

O.K. I'm about to leave work and have some wings and beer..it's been 2 weeks since I've had wings..I want hot dogs as well..I wonder why...:-o


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A guy I know whose 29..is getting $10,000 worth of dental surgery done...crowns..a bridge..caps..and a rod in his jaw...yikes..



I LOVE patients like that 



> O.K. I'm about to leave work and have some wings and beer..it's been 2 weeks since I've had wings..*I want hot dogs as well..I wonder why...:-o*



You're welcome 

Right now I'm getting ready to work on my last patient of the day, and then home to be a Dad for a few hours followed by some laps at my local track tonight.


----------



## hardline (May 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A guy I know whose 29..is getting $10,000 worth of dental surgery done...crowns..a bridge..caps..and a rod in his jaw...yikes..
> 
> O.K. I'm about to leave work and have some wings and beer..it's been 2 weeks since I've had wings..I want hot dogs as well..I wonder why...:-o



was he a meth addict? meth does some badass shite to your teeth


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> was he a meth addict? meth does some badass shite to your teeth




Most meth addicts would be lucky if it would *ONLY* cost 10 grand to put them back together.  Most of them will just be gumming things and living the rest of their meth addiction out with some dentures


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> 13 K for me .. bet you would have liked to have gotten in on some of that action .. :razz:




There's plenty to go around for all of us dental types with 300 or so million mouths in this country 

Right now, just finishing up my last patient of the day.  A few charts to fill out, and then I'm out the door


----------



## hardline (May 19, 2008)

there used to be a preson that bartended at one of the dive bars near my lake house that only had one green tooth in her mouth. it was very distracting.


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> there used to be a preson that bartended at one of the dive bars near my lake house that only had one green tooth in her mouth. it was very distracting.




Where did she grow up,  West Virginia (sorry Doc Skimeister  ) or Arkansas??


----------



## hardline (May 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Where did she grow up,  West Virginia (sorry Doc Skimeister  ) or Arkansas??



nope she was local grade a susex county beef.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Where did she grow up,  West Virginia (sorry Doc Skimeister  ) or Arkansas??






hardline said:


> nope she was local grade a susex county beef.



Sheesh.....
I lived in WV for 8 years....in Sussex County now for 25+ years.....

I certainly have seen my share of gummers over the years.


----------



## hardline (May 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sheesh.....
> I lived in WV for 8 years....in Sussex County now for 25+ years.....
> 
> I certainly have seen my share of gummers over the years.



it was one of the bars on 206 past the riverside inn.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 19, 2008)

Still recovering from this surgery.  Stitches in your mouth and throat really suck.


----------



## hardline (May 19, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Still recovering from this surgery.  Stitches in your mouth and throat really suck.



a million possible put downs flashed through my  mind but i will be nice. hope you feel better. how long till you can properly eat food.


----------



## snoseek (May 19, 2008)

Letting some resolve soak in to the giant dog diahrea stain in the carpet. It is so disgusting I'm not feeding him again till tomorrow.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> a million possible put downs flashed through my  mind but i will be nice. hope you feel better. how long till you can properly eat food.



I wouldn't have held back, but thanks.  Should be eating whatever I want in a few weeks.


----------



## severine (May 19, 2008)

STILL trying to get the demon child who awoke at 4:30AM to go to bed for the night.  :roll:

I don't think I'm going to make it through this phase.....  His sister was sooooooooo much better of a sleeper and hugely more independent.

There's a reason why it takes 2 people to make a child.  Ugh.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2008)

severine said:


> STILL trying to get the demon child who awoke at 4:30AM to go to bed for the night.  :roll:
> 
> I don't think I'm going to make it through this phase.....  His sister was sooooooooo much better of a sleeper and hugely more independent.
> 
> There's a reason why it takes 2 people to make a child.  Ugh.



benadryl :smile:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> was he a meth addict? meth does some badass shite to your teeth



I have no idea..but his teeth look fine except he was missing a canine tooth..which is the reason for the bridge..


----------



## hardline (May 19, 2008)

severine said:


> STILL trying to get the demon child who awoke at 4:30AM to go to bed for the night.  :roll:
> 
> I don't think I'm going to make it through this phase.....  His sister was sooooooooo much better of a sleeper and hugely more independent.
> 
> There's a reason why it takes 2 people to make a child.  Ugh.



rum is your friend.


----------



## severine (May 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> rum is your friend.


It certainly would make me care less about the lack of sleep, eh? 

Nah, no alcohol for me.  Need a clear head.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2008)

Severine..so Brian doesn't do any of the dirtywork?


----------



## severine (May 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Severine..so Brian doesn't do any of the dirtywork?


Hard to do the work when you're not there.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Severine..so Brian doesn't do any of the dirtywork?



Dude, keep up. :lol:


----------



## severine (May 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Dude, keep up. :lol:


Excuse him.  He probably smoked too much today.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Hard to do the work when you're not there.




He should pitch in..


----------



## severine (May 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> He should pitch in..


This is really a private matter so I'm not going to add to this.  But thanks for the concern.  I didn't mean for my comment to go down this road...  just incredibly tired and frustrated right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2008)

severine said:


> This is really a private matter so I'm not going to add to this.  But thanks for the concern.  I didn't mean for my comment to go down this road...  just incredibly tired and frustrated right now.





I feel for you..you always seem stressed and tired..perhaps you need a nanny.,..


----------



## severine (May 19, 2008)

Maybe a manny. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Maybe a manny. :lol:



Manny Ramirez?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Manny Ramirez?





All you massholes think about is the Sox..lol


----------



## severine (May 19, 2008)

Um, yeah, I don't think so.  :lol:

Geez, if I'm going to have a manny, he better be a hot one.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Um, yeah, I don't think so.  :lol:
> 
> Geez, if I'm going to have a manny, he better be a hot one.



This manny cleans up real good if you get him some contact lenses


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> All you massholes think about is the Sox..lol



And the Pats, and the Celtics . . . Anyway I'm from Maine and just live in MA. I'm trying to figure a way to get out.



severine said:


> Um, yeah, I don't think so.  :lol:
> 
> Geez, if I'm going to have a manny, he better be a hot one.



He's rich, think of the vacation home you could get near A-Basin!


----------



## hardline (May 19, 2008)

looking for pics for this threadhttp://forums.alpinezone.com/25821-picture-association-thread-44.html#post265234


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2008)

watching nightline, doing a little web surfing, getting ready for bed


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

Trying to get the demon child to stay asleep.  Apparently, I'm not allowed any anymore.


----------



## Trekchick (May 20, 2008)

Sev, bummer.
I fell asleep early and woke at 2:30 AM wide awake.  Ugh, tomorrow is going to be a long day if I don't get some sleep.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

Makin coffee and watching the pups wrestle in the backyard. Cranking up the Cars Candy-O to start off the morning.......Steezy.


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

Finally warming up!  I forgot to turn the heat back on and it was downright chilly here this morning!  BRRRR!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Makin coffee and watching the pups wrestle in the backyard. Cranking up the Cars Candy-O to start off the morning.......Steezy.



You and your 80s..music..I'm at work updating sales figures...Hooray


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)

At work, gonna shut everything down and move over one cube to a window seat.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You and your 80s..music..I'm at work updating sales figures...Hooray



Poindexter crunchin' da numbers........

Candy-o, I need you
Sunday dress, ruby ring..................


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> At work, gonna shut everything down and move over one cube to a window seat.


Nice.

I'm continuing the job search.  No luck so far.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Poindexter crunchin' da numbers........
> 
> Candy-o, I need you
> Sunday dress, ruby ring..................



Candy-O was released in the 70's....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

1979, The year I shoved off for college, I thought it was in 80.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)

I remembered it as '79...year I got undergrad degree.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

Made another pot of coffee, watching Spongebob


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> At work, gonna shut everything down and move over one cube to a window seat.



Now have a view of Cambridge tree tops and can see all the way to Harvard Square. Partially obscured by the building next door.


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

Registering for a couple of road races.  Sitting in the car while the kids nap.  I should sleep, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

Finishing up another day in the office..5th rainy day in a row...going to the beer distributor for some Magic Hat #9..then smoke a bone and walk around with my Umbrella..steezy


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

That's a plan. I'm gonna boost some reggae outside and take a hot tub in the rain when the closing bell rings. Made some homemade salsa and filled a tortilla with beans, chicken, chilis and salsa for a steezy late lunch


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's a plan. I'm gonna boost some reggae outside and take a hot tub in the rain when the closing bell rings. Made some homemade salsa and filled a tortilla with beans, chicken, chilis and salsa for a steezy late lunch



That sounds good..I'm going to buy some pretzals at the beer store and I have Cabot extra sharp cheese which goes really well with Pretzals and beer...Moe..you're one post away from 200..steezy

Time to take out the trash here at work and go home..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

201


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 201



post-whore...wow PASR has been pretty darn slow..oh yeah..time to check match.com..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> post-whore...wow PASR has been pretty darn slow..oh yeah..time to check match.com..



I popped in a few times, funny how the whiners miss the "smaller" board, lol. If it gets any "smaller" it's gonna fade. Pretty dumb logic. I bet PS gets cold feet and backs out. I'm waiting for TMaki to post some whistler pix.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I popped in a few times, funny how the whiners miss the "smaller" board, lol. If it gets any "smaller" it's gonna fade. Pretty dumb logic. I bet PS gets cold feet and backs out. I'm waiting for TMaki to post some whistler pix.



Well Papasteeze is a rich man so $5,000 for PASR is nothing to him...all the GSS haters on PASR are probably starting to miss me..

Oh yeah..I didn't buy Magic Hat #9..I bought Sam Adams Summer Ale..I'm making myself tidy up my place until 5:00PM until I can crack open a beer..


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2008)

watching the season finale of NCIS and then I'll watch Deadliest catch which is currently recording away on the DVR


----------



## severine (May 21, 2008)

Distracting myself as much as possible.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

getting ready to do a root canal on a patient tooth


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 21, 2008)

Getting ready to do a dental procedure on a 16 year old cat. Me thinks there's a good likelihood "Calvin" goes home a gummer this evening.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

Checking futures, Asia overnite, coffee, waiting for the maids, CNBC Challenge. Sun's out, lawn needs to be mowed.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Getting ready to do a dental procedure on a 16 year old cat. Me thinks there's a good likelihood "Calvin" goes home a gummer this evening.



Isn't stuff like this in a weird way, fun to do/use Doc??  







Right now I'm just waiting for the novacaine to work


----------



## severine (May 21, 2008)

My teeth hurt just looking at that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 21, 2008)

Teeth !!!  Hell those look like tools for a "Bank Job "


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Teeth !!!  Hell those look like tools for a "Bank Job "




Come on now, they're just glorified pliers and screwdrivers.  Heck, give them some rubber grips and stamp either "Stanley" or "Craftsman" on the side of them and most of them would look right at home in your toolbox 

Right now, just waiting for the soltuion I use to disenfect a tooth during a root canal to "marinate" for the proper amount of time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Printing out pictures of tombstones onto photo paper..then putting them in albums to send out to funeral homes...so fun..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

Buddy called and is heading over on his bike. Gonna take a bike ride to the Art museum and back.....workout stoke on a gorgeous day


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

Right now I'm eating a maple nut flavored cliff bar


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

I'm about to go to the UPS store and then hit up the local deli for a Ham and Steeze sandwich..


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well Papasteeze is a rich man so $5,000 for PASR is nothing to him...all the GSS haters on PASR are probably starting to miss me..



That guy is buying PASR for $5K? Didn't I read somewhere that the owner said the revenue was $1K a year? Usually a Website's value is based on 12-18 months of revenue so $5K seems high, especially since it's just a forum which is difficult to monetize.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> That guy is buying PASR for $5K? Didn't I read somewhere that the owner said the revenue was $1K a year? Usually a Website's value is based on 12-18 months of revenue so $5K seems high, especially since it's just a forum which is difficult to monetize.



I know..crazy right..I would have paid $2k for the site..


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I know..crazy right..I would have paid $2k for the site..



Still high considering the revenue is only $1K. Plus it probably cost a couple hundred to run the site so that cuts into revenue.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Still high considering the revenue is only $1K. Plus it probably cost a couple hundred to run the site so that cuts into revenue.




True-dat..I'm glad I didn't buy PASR because with me and Moe Gohl spending our time over here..and Ski9 finished with the site..it's dead over there..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

Cranked out 30 miles on the bike, rode into Fairmount section and had lunch at Zorba's outside. Steezy greek munch. rode Kelly drive and West river drive. Awsome day today for it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Cranked out 30 miles on the bike, rode into Fairmount section and had lunch at Zorba's outside. Steezy greek munch. rode Kelly drive and West river drive. Awsome day today for it.




That sounds awesome..I need to get my ass off the computer and go running..I see oil is up to almost $134 a barrel..should I top off my tank???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

Definitely. Moe sees $5/gal mid june, prices are still playing catchup


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Definitely. Moe sees $5/gal mid june, prices are still playing catchup



Sweet. You're referring to yourself in the third person now. Greg thinks that's funny... :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)

Logging off, gotta go catch my train home.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sweet. You're referring to yourself in the third person now. Greg thinks that's funny... :lol:



Makes me think of yet another Seinfeld character/episode.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Makes me think of yet another Seinfeld character/episode.




Jay Peterman?  

Moe, So $133 per barrel should equal $6.65 per gallon???  Is the 20/1 ratio pretty standard???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Jay Peterman?
> 
> Moe, So $133 per barrel should equal $6.65 per gallon???  Is the 20/1 ratio pretty standard???



No, Jimmy with the goofy basketball shoes. yes on the 20/1 ratio. oil price is blowing off on the upside so those prices haven't trickled into the pump price as rapidly. they'll catch up for sure.


----------



## severine (May 21, 2008)

Continuing the job hunt.

Trying to wrangle the little beastie kids.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

Writing up the last of today's charts.  Actually hoping it WILL rain for a little bit so I *WON'T* get to cut the lawn tonight so I'll have an excuse NOT to go to my in-laws house this weekend


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

Grabbing the keys and just about to head out the door to go home.  But first I'm watching this helicopter  







land at the hospital which is just up the street from my office to do a medical transport


----------



## gmcunni (May 21, 2008)

Watching the American Idol season finale.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Watching MTV's..the Real World..drinking a beer..safety meeting..yikes..I have to pee..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

Surfin newsblogs, chattin', postwhorin, eating IC, getting herbal, South Park (Nobgobbler episode)


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2008)

Catching up on "The Tudors"  and contemplating having a PS3 session with Grand Theft Auto IV.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Wondering where Marc is???  Seriously...I'm worried..Oh Yeah and Beano..aren't you a little old to be playing video games???  LOL


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Beano..aren't you a little old to be playing video games???  LOL



How old do you think I am?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> How old do you think I am?




35-40???


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 35-40???



35...What year did Atari come out?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 35-40???



beano is 16,  jail bait.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> 35...What year did Atari come out?




80?  Haha..I'm just giving you a hard time..I still play pinball sometimes..this is the first generation where kids are playing video games with their parents?

I had an Atari 2600..then a regular Nintendo..and then a Game Gear..and that's been it for me..but when I had roommates I always played their X-Box and PS2..

The fact that I don't have a video game system or cartridges probably puts me in the minority of guys my age..lol..O.K. time to watch The Real World..which I figured I'd be done watching at age 28..oh well..


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wondering where Marc is???  Seriously...I'm worried..Oh Yeah and Beano..aren't you a little old to be playing video games???  LOL



PM Awf, they're buds. He'll know.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 80?  Haha..I'm just giving you a hard time..I still play pinball sometimes..this is the first generation where kids are playing video games with their parents?
> 
> I had an Atari 2600..then a regular Nintendo..and then a Game Gear..and that's been it for me..but when I had roommates I always played their X-Box and PS2..
> 
> The fact that I don't have a video game system or cartridges probably puts me in the minority of guys my age..lol..O.K. time to watch The Real World..which I figured I'd be done watching at age 28..oh well..



I cant see myself tiring of the desire to play video games...even at a ripe old age.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I cant see myself tiring of the desire to play video games...even at a ripe old age.



You get kids and don't have the time anymore. :-(


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> You get kids and don't have the time anymore. :-(



Gulp


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Gulp



I figure when they are older I can start playing with them.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I figure when they are older I can start playing with them.



How old are they now?


----------



## awf170 (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wondering where Marc is???  Seriously...I'm worried..



Working on his new house + being a hermit.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> How old are they now?



My daughter is 4 1/2, but I doubt she'll be interested.

My son is 19 months and I figure my wife won't let me let him have video games until he's 10. So it'll be awhile. Who the hell knows what will be out then anyway.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> My daughter is 4 1/2, but I doubt she'll be interested.
> 
> My son is 19 months and I figure my wife won't let me let him have video games until he's 10. So it'll be awhile. Who the hell knows what will be out then anyway.



Get thee a psp!


----------



## severine (May 22, 2008)

Trying to get the youngest to actually stay asleep.  It's starting to feel like a lost cause... I'm ready to fall asleep standing up!


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> My daughter is 4 1/2, but I doubt she'll be interested.
> 
> My son is 19 months and I figure my wife won't let me let him have video games until he's 10. So it'll be awhile. Who the hell knows what will be out then anyway.



Get a Wii. My 5 year year old loves it and it's actually pretty funny that she can easily beat me at bowling. I actually played my PS2 a lot when Abby was first born. I would play it in between feedings.


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Get a Wii. My 5 year year old loves it and it's actually pretty funny that she can easily beat me at bowling. I actually played my PS2 a lot when Abby was first born. I would play it in between feedings.



My wife and I keep debating about getting some sort of gaming system for the kids/house.  Our biggest reservation is we both know that her and I would be likely fighting over who gets to use it more than the kids   So no gaming system for our house, atleast for the next few years

Right now I'm just about to go numb up my 1st patient of the day


----------



## severine (May 22, 2008)

Maybe I'll have to ask for a Wii for Christmas.   Not sure who would get it for me, though....

Right now, I'm nursing a squirmy little boy.  Thinking about what I need to accomplish today.  Feeling pretty good, actually, in spite of the lack of sleep last night.


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2008)

Home with a sick kid today who's resting on the couch. Gonna try to schlep around the 10 yards of mulch sitting in my driveway. Gotta edge out a few more beds first. This will be a blast in the drizzle... :roll:


----------



## dmc (May 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Maybe I'll have to ask for a Wii for Christmas.   Not sure who would get it for me, though....



So what the F happened to you?

Did you dump the "old man" or something?


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2008)

Right now,  I just ordered my Mount Snow season passes for my wife and I and our oldest kid for next season   Now it's time to start paying for them by working on some teeth


----------



## severine (May 22, 2008)

The old man dumped me.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2008)

severine said:


> The old man dumped me.



:blink: I thought we already went through this?


----------



## dmc (May 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> :blink: I thought we already went through this?



I'm actually selective on the threads I read...  Sorry...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'm actually selective on the threads I read...  Sorry...



My bad. I didn't read back before responding.


----------



## severine (May 22, 2008)

That's ok, I get the feeling this will be brought up often.  Maybe I should have just started a thread of its own so there'd be no confusion.  :lol:

To each his own.  Karma's a bitch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 22, 2008)

Surfing the net at work....the boss is playing golf..in the rain...I'm also looking forward to hit up the Allentown Farmers Market after work...lots of good food there..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 22, 2008)

Low energy level day here, 0 motivation to do anything. Coffee, channel & web surfin


----------



## ctenidae (May 22, 2008)

Currently looking at petroleum drilling companies as investment opportunities.


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Currently looking at petroleum drilling companies as investment opportunities.



You thinking that there might just be some increased domestic drilling in previously "off limits" areas in the near future??  I sure am.  Plus, I wouldn't be suprised at all to see the some new refineries popping up here and there around the country.  Afterall what good is an increased supply if your refinery capacity can't handle it???  Short term,  that is the answer.  Alternative energy sources are great,  but the cold hard reality is this country is so dependent on fossil fuels that a widescale switch to alternative sources in the short term is way more cost prohibitive than the expansion of our ability to obtain and bring to market our existing technologies.  And if we can manage to obtain more of our own fossil fuel reserves without the aid of a multi-week cruise on a supertanker, then that will allow us to win atleast one of the short term battles in this long term energy war.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Afterall what good is an increased supply if you're refinery capacity can't handle it.



What increased supply?



> The world's premier energy monitor is preparing a sharp downward revision of its oil-supply forecast, a shift that reflects deepening pessimism over whether oil companies can keep abreast of booming demand.
> 
> The Paris-based International Energy Agency is in the middle of its first attempt to comprehensively assess the condition of the world's top 400 oil fields. Its findings won't be released until November, but the bottom line is already clear: Future crude supplies could be far tighter than previously thought.



Link


----------



## ctenidae (May 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You thinking that there might just be some increased domestic drilling in previously "off limits" areas in the near future??  I sure am.



Not so much "off limits" drilling as developing previously uneconomical fields- Bakken in ND, Fayetteville Shale in AR, etc. 

Name                                          Ticker      YTD Perf 
BRIGHAM OIL & GAS LP              BEXP      60.67% 
CONTINENTAL RESOURCES        CLR        97.90% 
EOG RESOURCES INC                 EOG       57.15% 
HESS CORPORATION                   HES       41.02% 
MARATHON OIL CO                      MRO        -4.51% 
NEWFIELD PROD CO                   NFX         25.30% 
PENN VIRGINIA OIL & GAS LP      PVR          3.29% 
SAMSON RESOURCES CO          SSN        -20.00% 
WHITING OIL AND GAS CORP      WLL         52.99% 

These are the public companies with drilling rigs in North Dakota at the moment.


Alternatives will be a slow transition in the present sense, but 3-5 years to switch over to a new fuel source isn't long, in the grand scheme of things. The long play on oil is that it'll take another 10 years to get teh oil burners off the road.


----------



## ctenidae (May 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> What increased supply?
> 
> 
> 
> Link



OPEC's not refusing to increase quotas because they're mean. They're not raising quotas becasue they can't.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 22, 2008)

I just sat down with a customer for awhile..now I'm going to make a lean cuisine..Beef tips with Portobello mushrooms...yuck..


----------



## severine (May 22, 2008)

Converting home movies to DVD.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> What increased supply?
> 
> 
> 
> Link



That estimate is prolly off the mark since most major deposits are nationalized and reserves are a guarded secret. And the low hanging fruit has been picked. Deeper, farther, and less productive wells are in the future. Brazil's latest offshore discovery is untappable with current technology due to extreme heat. A I recall, most oil is in a 7500-10,000 ft range referred to as the "oil window".


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 22, 2008)

About to go to the UPS store..then do a little filing to finish out the work day...I also might drive around and see how much gas is at all the stations..lol..or just hit up gasbuddy.com


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 22, 2008)

Eating a fried banana sammy with honey and cream cheese.


----------



## hardline (May 22, 2008)

i just ordered some chinese because the pizza place doesn't deliver till 4.


----------



## gmcunni (May 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Converting home movies to DVD.



if you don't mind, what kind of setup are you using to do this? i've been thinking about converting all our old videos on VHS and 8MM to DVD. I looked at a few options for connecting the VCR to a PC but didn't find anything i thought was affordable that would do the job.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 22, 2008)

Thinking about hitting the local bar..but I may have to stop home first for a safety meeting..


----------



## severine (May 22, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> if you don't mind, what kind of setup are you using to do this? i've been thinking about converting all our old videos on VHS and 8MM to DVD. I looked at a few options for connecting the VCR to a PC but didn't find anything i thought was affordable that would do the job.



They're actually MiniDV movies.  So I have the camcorder hooked up via firewire and I'm importing them into the PC, then making movies to put onto DVD.  It's a long process, though, and I'm not really happy with the quality of the video I'm getting so far compared to what it was in its original form.  But I want a backup and I've been meaning to do this for a long time.


----------



## ctenidae (May 22, 2008)

I have switched gears and am now feeding my hatred of real estate investing.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 22, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I have switched gears and am now feeding my hatred of real estate investing.



Watching an episode of "flip this house" should help.


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2008)

In the countdown to the long holiday weekend!  Charity golf tourney tommorrow for the local special needs kids sumer camp,  so it's 2 more patients for the afternoon and then bring on the weekend!  

Plus it's countdown to a few drinks with the office tonight.  Traditionally this is the night where after a couple of drinks, my staff asks for raises


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> In the countdown to the long holiday weekend!  Charity golf tourney tommorrow for the local special needs kids sumer camp,  so it's 2 more patients for the afternoon and then bring on the weekend!
> 
> Plus it's countdown to a few drinks with the office tonight.  Traditionally this is the night where after a couple of drinks, my staff asks for raises




Give them some Nitrous and maybe they won't ask for a raise..

O.K. I'm at home right now..about to hit the bar for happy hour..half priced appetizers..Magic Hat #9..along with some Sauteed clams sounds good..alot less calories than wings..Tomorrow is a delivery day at work and then...the long weekend..Holla..


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> In the countdown to the long holiday weekend!  Charity golf tourney tommorrow for the local special needs kids sumer camp,  so it's 2 more patients for the afternoon and then bring on the weekend!
> 
> Plus it's countdown to a few drinks with the office tonight.  Traditionally this is the night where after a couple of drinks, my staff asks for raises



So give them raises before they ask.  10% across the board!  Viva la revolution!


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> So give them raises before they ask.  10% across the board!  Viva la revolution!



Based on the *VERY GENEROUS* contributions to their retirement accounts that they all received not too long ago(around 15% of 2007 gross pay in most cases),  I doubt they'll be asking for a big raise   Actually most of the time, they know the drill(no pun intended), since pretty much everyone in the office has their pay tied to a percentage of office productivity, so they know, if they're producing more and my partner and I are producing more that every Thursday they'll be see more in their paychecks.

I'm just looking forward to having 8 or 9 lovely ladies buy me a couple of beers tonight!


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2008)

Right now, writing up the last of the charts for the day, then a quick change out of the cow print scrub top I'm wearing today and into some "normal people clothes" and then off to happy hour(or more likely a happy 4 or 5 hours) with the office staff


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 22, 2008)

Rode the bike to the grocery store to pick up 2 things, and walked out with about 40 lbs of groceries. Brought my own BIG canvas shopping bag and loaded it up. Couldn't resist a sale on ground beef, hot italian sausage, boneless chix breast, corn for .19 a cob, a real steal, and Bushies baked beans for 
$1/can. Heinz BBQ sauce for .88cents. Savings stoke. The ride home was a real balancing act, lol.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Rode the bike to the grocery store to pick up 2 things, and walked out with about 40 lbs of groceries. Brought my own BIG canvas shopping bag and loaded it up. Couldn't resist a sale on ground beef, hot italian sausage, boneless chix breast, corn for .19 a cob, a real steal, and Bushies baked beans for
> $1/can. Heinz BBQ sauce for .88cents. Savings stoke. The ride home was a real balancing act, lol.



 Visual image =priceless---------------------------------sure hope ya got a good deal on some BEANO or GASEX     with the load sausege , BB and Corn on the co


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Visual image =priceless---------------------------------sure hope ya got a good deal on some BEANO or GASEX     with the load sausege , BB and Corn on the co



There were a few gapers at the intersection watching me. Fortunately, the ride home is all down hill to my driveway.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> sure hope ya got a good deal on some BEANO...   with the load sausege ...



Hey!  I'm not that kind of guy!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 22, 2008)

YeaH I know that Rich ---- we'll just call ya   "The Dingmaster " from now on based on yer other thread OK


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> YeaH I know that Rich ---- we'll just call ya   "The Dingmaster " from now on based on yer other thread OK



So?  I got excited when I saw my new car in Sugarbush's parking lot.  A ding is sure to occur when squeezing between two cars like that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 22, 2008)

Yeah i agree  it pisses me off too when my wheels get whacked


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 22, 2008)

Sam Adams Summer..Gazpacho..Everything bagel..just chillin like a villain on the ceiling..ya kna mean..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm just looking forward to having 8 or 9 lovely ladies buy me a couple of beers tonight!



Wow you have 8 or 9 lovely ladies working for you..are you a pimp???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 22, 2008)

Mojitos, soft shell tacos, watching Kudlow & Can't shoot straight Co.


----------



## severine (May 22, 2008)

D'oh!  I goofed on trying to convert my movies.  One thing I miss about my iBook.... it was a lot easier to make DVDs from MiniDVs. 

Well that was a whole day wasted...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2008)

severine said:


> D'oh!  I goofed on trying to convert my movies.  One thing I miss about my iBook.... it was a lot easier to make DVDs from MiniDVs.
> 
> Well that was a whole day wasted...



Bummer, what happened to the iBook?


----------



## severine (May 22, 2008)

IIRC, the hard drive failed?  Whatever it was, it died last fall.  It wasn't compatible with everything, but I did love that little laptop.  All the multimedia stuff was just so easy and it organized itself.  Now my photos and everything else are a huge mess.

Right now, uploading photos to my gallery.

Then I'll probably head off to bed.  I'm exhausted today.


----------



## severine (May 23, 2008)

I've been trying for the last 1.5 hrs to get the youngest back to sleep.  He'd rather just sit there with his eyes wide open and not sleep.  He's still not asleep.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 23, 2008)

severine said:


> I've been trying for the last 1.5 hrs to get the youngest back to sleep.  He'd rather just sit there with his eyes wide open and not sleep.  He's still not asleep.



At 4 on the morning?....owch.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 23, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> At 4 on the morning?....owch.



Maybe he's awake cuz mommy is awake. If he isn't sick, go to bed.


----------



## severine (May 23, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> At 4 on the morning?....owch.


It took 2 hrs to get him back to sleep. 



Moe Ghoul said:


> Maybe he's awake cuz mommy is awake. If he isn't sick, go to bed.


He shares a room with his sister so I can't just leave him in there crying.  1 kid awake in the middle of the night is bad enough...  no thanks to 2.

Right now, I'm getting ready to head out to run some errands.  Checking email and forums first.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 23, 2008)

Shelves are up. Knockin out the bedroom ceiling fan. Did 3/4 of the mowing. I'm crankin'..............


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2008)

I'm not currently at home, as I should be on a 1 o'clock early out Friday.
As a result, I am a bit grumpy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2008)

severine said:


> It took 2 hrs to get him back to sleep.
> .




I heard that if a baby is crying in the middle of the night..ignore it and the baby will eventually fall back to sleep from exhaustion..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I heard that if a baby is crying in the middle of the night..ignore it and the baby will eventually fall back to sleep from exhaustion..



Just bring the kid to bed and have Mama stick a boob in it's mouth.
Kind of the way it was engineered to work.


----------



## Greg (May 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I heard that if a baby is crying in the middle of the night..ignore it and the baby will eventually fall back to sleep from exhaustion..



Something about GSS giving parenting advice is insanely disturbing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2008)

Heating up a soft Flour Torilla wrapped with cheese, chorizo..peppers..and hot salsa..from the Farmers Market..muy caliente..


----------



## severine (May 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Just bring the kid to bed and have Mama stick a boob in it's mouth.
> Kind of the way it was engineered to work.


That's usually all that works... though he'll be 1 year old on Tues.  

Right now... I'm trying to figure out why I let that jerk get me so worked up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Something about GSS giving parenting advice is insanely disturbing.





I did take a Sociology class related to family and human developement.  It's pretty interesting stuff..plus I watched the Cosby Show alot and it's not easy raising 5 kids..


----------



## severine (May 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I did take a Sociology class related to family and human developement.  It's pretty interesting stuff..plus I watched the Cosby Show alot and it's not easy raising 5 kids..


Yeah, especially when one parent is a doctor and the other a lawyer. :roll:


----------



## severine (May 23, 2008)

Heading out for the night.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 23, 2008)

Wow, putting in a ceiling fan gave me wicked neck cramps. I forgot how much that sucked. Finished mowing, did a turd patrol, made burgers on the grill, I'm wiped. Drinkin an Urquell watching family guy,


----------



## severine (May 23, 2008)

I'm back!  Eating some Chinese... about to settle down with some excellent reading on some naughty topics.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 23, 2008)

severine said:


> about to settle down with some excellent reading on some naughty topics.



Harlequin novel?


----------



## severine (May 23, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Harlequin novel?


Supersex

I figured I'd use my hiatus to brush up my knowledge. 

Though if I get bored, there's always I Used To Miss Him...But My Aim Is Improving. :lol:


----------



## severine (May 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Eating some Chinese...


Fortune says:
_Versatility is one of your outstanding traits._


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 23, 2008)

Just traded in my American Express points for a new vaccuum.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Supersex
> 
> I figured I'd use my hiatus to brush up my knowledge.
> 
> Though if I get bored, there's always I Used To Miss Him...But My Aim Is Improving. :lol:




So you're working out and adding a few tricks to the repertoire. I don't think you're gonna be single for very long. :lol:


----------



## hardline (May 23, 2008)

just got to the lake house hella cops on rt 80 and rt15. saw some dope fireworks at the susex fair grounds. now im eating nachos with cheese n salsa with some corona. let the drinking begin.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2008)

Went for a Mtn bike ride this afternoon in Leominster State Forest. Came back and had homemade pizza, got the kids in bed and watchin' some tv now.


----------



## severine (May 24, 2008)

Just returned home from another walk/jog.  25 min, 291 calories burned according to the HRM.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 24, 2008)

Headin out for  the golf course today after a week of rain  and too damn much internet surfin  Altho did get to LOOONG walks this week


----------



## Skier75 (May 24, 2008)

Totally bored, recovering from surgery on last Wed......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 24, 2008)

Back from playing golf..doing laundry..doritos and guacamole..two BBQs tonight...one at my parents house early and one at a friends house staggering distance from home..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 24, 2008)

Trimmed 2 major hedges, took down 2 big branches, scrubbed deck to prep for oiling tomorrow. Cleaned and soaked hot tub filter, trimmed grapevines back, put up old glory for the holiday season, getting ready to go to Outback's for some artery cloggage. burnin' one for increased appetite.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 24, 2008)

Back from golf early had scary thing on the course  damn near couldn't walk any more . .i mean really bad  i'm now home resting and will see my doc for an eval  and perhaps surgery if req.

 I have a nagging injury from several years ago( fell down a headwall at speed At Tremblant  really scary pulled something in lower abdomen groin but was able to ski again right away )  I have had this as an intermittant issue on occasion but continued with it with LITTLE difiiculty 
  Since i bike , ski  walk and streth daily i'm in decent shape  BUT NOW after todays incident  something's really WRONG 
  I've either re injured it as Sportmans's hernia  ( no bump)  or i'ver really torn some stuff in my lower abdomen  groin  it 's been bugging me for several weeks but todays incident scared hell outta me


----------



## Mildcat (May 24, 2008)

Skier75 said:


> Totally bored, recovering from surgery on last Wed......



Surgery??? I hope everythings ok.


----------



## severine (May 24, 2008)

Wow, Warp Daddy, hope everything's ok!

You, too, Skier75.

Let's see... I am getting ready to go OUT.  I feel like a kid again... only better because there's no curfew.  :lol:


----------



## Philpug (May 24, 2008)

This place is dead today.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2008)

Watching the tube, flipping back and forth between the NASCAR race and the CELTICS game.  Still trying to recover from the 24 hr stomach flu that had be just about completly unaware of all of Friday


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2008)

Registering on Epicski. :razz:

Been lurking there a bit. I like the gear and tech discussions.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 24, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> This place is dead today.





People are spending time with family and friends for the Holiday weekend..I just went 6 waking hours internet free..I think that's a record..lol


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2008)

Right now I'm making another post to a thread in Misc discussions to see if I can get the entire 1st page of misc discussions to have trhe most recent post being from me


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm making another post to a thread in Misc discussions to see if I can get the entire 1st page of misc discussions to have trhe most recent post being from me



not any more, ha ha :razz:


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> not any more, ha ha :razz:



I think I can handle that!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I think I can handle that!



alright I'll let you keep at it.  did it again!


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> alright I'll let you keep at it.  did it again!



I'm in post whore nirvana right now!


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm making another post to a thread in Misc discussions to see if I can get the entire 1st page of misc discussions to have trhe most recent post being from me



Woo Hoo!  I did it!  Post whoring glory!  I'm off to bed now!


----------



## severine (May 25, 2008)

Just got in and I'm heading to bed.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm in post whore nirvana right now!



wow drjeff..you are a huge postwhore...

Right now I'm trying to work up an appetite for a mad steezy breakfast..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 25, 2008)

"doing something important on the internet" to get out of helping make an apricot tarte.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> "doing something important on the internet" to get out of helping make an apricot tarte.



Steezy..I have no idea what I'm doing next but for now..I'm still sitting bare assed on my computer having a safety meeting..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 25, 2008)

i'm also trying to figure out how to get a sudden fever to get out of going to a baptism later this afternoon.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 25, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i'm also trying to figure out how to get a sudden fever to get out of going to a baptism later this afternoon.



Drink a cup of coffee then take your temperature...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i'm also trying to figure out how to get a sudden fever to get out of going to a baptism later this afternoon.



Yikes what idiot schedules a Baptism on a holiday weekend???  Hopefully there's at least good booze and food afterwards..


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yikes what idiot schedules a Baptism on a holiday weekend???  Hopefully there's at least good booze and food afterwards..



Good point...


----------



## Terry (May 25, 2008)

Getting ready to go for a motorcycle ride with friends.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hopefully there's at least good booze and food afterwards..



even worse:  90-minute drive away, so, even if there is booze there (the margarita thread's got me dreaming), i can't do much damage

anyway, the last "event" these people hosted only had fruit juice 'cause it was their first kid's third birthday party.  

yeah, like grape juice is what i want after an hour of screaming kids running around throwing cake in my face.

i'm grumpy today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> even worse:  90-minute drive away, so, even if there is booze there (the margarita thread's got me dreaming), i can't do much damage
> 
> anyway, the last "event" these people hosted only had fruit juice 'cause it was their first kid's third birthday party.
> 
> ...



Well when you get home you can get wasted or make your wife do the driving..

After I get my stank ass off the computer..I'm going to take out the trash..then I think I'm going to hit up Dunkin donuts for some iced coffee and a bacon egg and steeze bagel..that should get me to beer thirty...I'm going hiking tomorrow morning but today I'm just going to chillax.  I might go to a Lehigh Valley Iron Pigs baseball game this evening..they're the new minor league team..tickets are $6..


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i'm also trying to figure out how to get a sudden fever to get out of going to a baptism later this afternoon.



Psuedo lower gastro-intestinal distress works well as a good excuse!  Or you could always quickly run into the bathroom and do some fake puking sounds uke:, then splash a little warm water on your face, and repeat about every 30 minutes in the couple of hours before you need to leave!  Not that I've ever used that technique as a way to get out of going to my in-laws before


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wow drjeff..you are a huge postwhore...
> ..



Well, the new laptop did show up at home this week, and last night was the 1st time I got to take it out for a "test drive"   Figured no better way to test out what the new machine can do than with some serious AZ post whoring! 

Right now I'm watching the F1 Monaco Grand Prix,  and planning my yard chores today around all the great racing that's on TV today (Monaco F1 now, Indianapolis 500 early afternoon, and the Coca Cola 600 tonight - over 1400 miles of some premier racing my the 3 main series on TV today  )


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

Just post whored the entire Misc Threads again!   

Right now I'm watching a really awesome end to the F1 Monaco grand prix!  RReally fun watching 5 or so million dollar cars imitate demolition derby cars!


----------



## severine (May 25, 2008)

Just got back from a 1+ hr MTB ride, made a pineapple upside down cake for my son's birthday, and I'm about to jump in the shower.  Busy day today.  Picnic this afternoon at my aunt's house and we're celebrating my son's 1st birthday there as well.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

dipping pretzals into guacamole..drinking a rolling rock..


----------



## severine (May 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> dipping pretzals into guacamole..drinking a rolling rock..


That isn't beer!  :roll:  uke:  

I actually had one of those last night.  Haven't had one in ages.  Looks like I far prefer darker beers now.

I am.... about to read.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 25, 2008)

[.  Busy day today.  Picnic this afternoon at my aunt's house and we're celebrating my son's 1st birthday there as well.[/QUOTE]


Happy Birthday Little Big Man !!!!-- Have fun guys !!

Me i'm stil hurtin --tried climbing some pretty STEEP stairs this am going into church --- re pulled the injury  can't move tooo well right now except to walk around the house . So gotta get this thing done and soon its a PITA

BUT last nite i took "The Queen of the Hop " out on a date and then we saw the new Indy Jones Flick !!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was great > we both like it alot , plenty of action , awesome effects , fun storyline and gotta luv Harrison Ford . The dude is killer for 65--  Like  ' ol Warpy   ( So says The Queen but hey luv is blind). 

Seriously, I think we've seen all Harrison Ford's flicks -- this one's a good-un 

Have fun


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 25, 2008)

Sitting in the mountain bike ticket sales at Jiminey peak, bored out of my mind..........


----------



## hardline (May 25, 2008)

just cracked open the hieniken mini keg. just about to fire up the grill.


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

Watching the Indy 500 right now.  Just got back from the grocery store, picked up a sweet looking ribeye for tonight.  Currently deciding if I cut down the tree limbs that need to come down 1st or cut the grass 1st.


----------



## bigbog (May 25, 2008)

*...Sunday...*

Got rolling outfitting the OC-1, nothing like the pleasures of glues & foam on a beautiful afternoon;-)..well I've had to pass on a couple stream_paddles already...can't afford to miss any more days...water levels are too nice to miss.   One darker beer and a burger sound good Carrie.;-)   Will try to make a woods drive/short-hike with a few others and get a few images this evening....as you can never bet on a follow-up day of nice weather...
*Still have areas of snow in the deeper woods and along some woods backroads...**Will NOT forget the camera this week as I'll wind up in the backside of the Katahdin Range...later on this week(before the weekend)...weather permitting.

Happy Memorial Day Everyone....
Steve


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 25, 2008)

Watching the Indy 500 Sitting at Jiminey


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

I took a long afternoon nap..I just went to the grocery store and they had Rib Eyes in the meat section.  I picked out a nice one that is about 12 ounces..third time eating steak this week..I guess I'll hold off on a cholesterol test for a few weeks..lol..

I passed on going to the Iron Pigs baseball game..It's tough to root for a team that I don't know any of the players.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 25, 2008)

gotta luv a team called  the Iron Pigs


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 25, 2008)

Packing the car up for our first foray to the Drive-In movie for this season. Off to see Indiana Jones.


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

Getting ready to head out with some friends for a couple of adult beverages after a LONG afternoon of yardwork.  Certain advantages of having my wife and kids at her parents house tonight  (no curfew for me  )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready to head out with some friends for a couple of adult beverages after a LONG afternoon of yardwork.  Certain advantages of having my wife and kids at her parents house tonight  (no curfew for me  )



Enjoy,,is it just me or do people only refer to booze as adult beverages when they have kids???  I'm not doing anything tonight...Deadliest Catch and Super Troopers is on..


----------



## severine (May 25, 2008)

I'd love to go see the new Indy movie. 

Just got home from a long day with my family.  They're great though.  I don't know what I'd do without them right now.  The kids are asleep and I think I'm going to head off to bed, too.  I'm exhausted and my knees are still bothering me since my run yesterday.


----------



## krisskis (May 25, 2008)

sitting at work having to endure another miserable night :-(  but its probably better than being at home with a miserable teenage son whos trying to drive me crazy...<he got grounded for having a foul mouth and is in a deep depression because i took his cell phone away as punishment...too f'ing bad i say>


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 25, 2008)

krisskis said:


> sitting at work having to endure another miserable night :-(  but its probably better than being at home with a miserable teenage son whos trying to drive me crazy...<he got grounded for having a foul mouth and is in a deep depression because i took his cell phone away as punishment...too f'ing bad i say>



He doesnt need a cell phone anyway.  I didnt get a phone till I got my license, and even then it was just a prepaid phone with enough minutes to call for help when I crashed.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 25, 2008)

Oiled the deck and railing, organized and cleaned the garage, burgers on the grill with beers and mojitos, hangin out with dad, showing him the ropes for dog and house sitting, cleaning up office right now, gonna pack and head for NYC after lunch tomorrow.


----------



## krisskis (May 25, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> He doesnt need a cell phone anyway.  I didnt get a phone till I got my license, and even then it was just a prepaid phone with enough minutes to call for help when I crashed.



We got him the phone when he started middle school at 12 yrs old, so he could call us after school and after football/lax practice if he needed a ride...hes a spoiled brat<my fault> now my 10 yr old daughter has one too...between the 2 of them, they send and receive over 15K text messages a month...i also do about 1000 a month...they do very well in school, so i dont mind, but when he curses out his father...i draw the line. Thank god for unlimited text messaging.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Oiled the deck and railing, organized and cleaned the garage, burgers on the grill with beers and mojitos, hangin out with dad, showing him the ropes for dog and house sitting, cleaning up office right now, gonna pack and head for NYC after lunch tomorrow.




Have fun in the Big Apple..maybe you'll see some charecters from Seinfeld..we expect a TR


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2008)

krisskis said:


> We got him the phone when he started middle school at 12 yrs old, so he could call us after school and after football/lax practice if he needed a ride...hes a spoiled brat<my fault> now my 10 yr old daughter has one too...between the 2 of them, they send and receive over 15K text messages a month...i also do about 1000 a month...they do very well in school, so i dont mind, but when he curses out his father...i draw the line. Thank god for unlimited text messaging.




Wow I only have sent and received like 80 texts since I bought my phone 2 years ago..and it's freakish because there are still texts from my Ex in there...ahhhhhhh


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow I only have sent and received like 80 texts since I bought my phone 2 years ago..and it's freakish because there are still texts from my Ex in there...ahhhhhhh



 I managed about 20 texts tonight just trying to figure out exactly where my friends were and then what bits of food/drink they needed me to bring.  In general I'm good for a couple hundred texts a month.

Right now,  just watching Axemen on History channel aftre getting home.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Have fun in the Big Apple..maybe you'll see some charecters from Seinfeld..we expect a TR




I'm bringing the laptop, all the suites were upgraded with wireless in the recent renovation, so I'll pop in a few times and post. I think they have a Seinfeld tour that takes you around the city to see some of the show's landmarks and locations. I think I'll pass on that, lol. The show is enough entertainment. I got a feeling I might have to sit thru Sex and the City movie since we'll be "in the City". that might earn me a "shag"


----------



## krisskis (May 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I managed about 20 texts tonight just trying to figure out exactly where my friends were and then what bits of food/drink they needed me to bring.  In general I'm good for a couple hundred texts a month.
> 
> 
> I have been at work since 7pm and have already done over 150 texts since i got here...its slow tonight  Alot of drunk texting going on right now...getting tortured because im at work and not out at Fire Island with my "boys"


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2008)

krisskis said:


> drjeff said:
> 
> 
> > I managed about 20 texts tonight just trying to figure out exactly where my friends were and then what bits of food/drink they needed me to bring.  In general I'm good for a couple hundred texts a month.
> ...


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 26, 2008)

Trying to figure out where to get fitted for a "morning jacket" for a wedding I'm going to.

The happy couple wasn't content with having the groomsmen wear tuxes....We have to get fitted for morning jackets....Bridezillas rule!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Trying to figure out where to get fitted for a "morning jacket" for a wedding I'm going to.
> 
> The happy couple wasn't content with having the groomsmen wear tuxes....We have to get fitted for morning jackets....Bridezillas rule!




I never even heard of a morning jacket...lol...right now..drinking diet coke..thinking about some grease steeze and getting a Mickey D's breakfast..my diet starts tomorrow..ahahahahahaha


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I never even heard of a morning jacket...lol...right now..drinking diet coke..thinking about some grease steeze and getting a Mickey D's breakfast..my diet starts tomorrow..ahahahahahaha



My Morning Jacket


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2008)

Hahaha..Morning Jacket..Morning Wood..two of my favorite things in life..lol


----------



## severine (May 26, 2008)

Waiting for a cake to come out of the oven so I can get over to the store and get some last minute stuff for the baked ziti I'm making this afternoon.


----------



## severine (May 26, 2008)

I don't know how it happened, but the kids both fell asleep for a LATE afternoon nap.    This could mean trouble come bedtime, but I could use a break.

I think I'll go figure out how to hook up the propane tank to the grill.  I"m so proud of myself - I took it to be filled today all by myself. :lol:  (I know, but I'm learning how to do a lot of things now that I never had to do before...)


----------



## ckofer (May 26, 2008)

Taking a break from staining pine boards and wondering how life will be different once I pass the 2000 post mark.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 26, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Taking a break from staining pine boards and wondering how life will be different once I pass the 2000 post mark.



it wont be


----------



## ckofer (May 26, 2008)

okay then I'll wonder about something else like crabgrass killer or if I should really sell my catamaran


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2008)

Is it bad if you are enveloped in a cloud of dust when mowing your lawn?


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 26, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Is it bad if you are enveloped in a cloud of dust when mowing your lawn?



Only if you ran over a kilo of heroin.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2008)

About to call another match.com girl..


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> About to call another match.com girl..



Lucky girl.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Lucky girl.




Anybody that gets to spend time with me is Lucky!!!...lol..ahahahaha


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 26, 2008)

Digesting a superbly grilled pork roast with grilled cucumber/yellow pepper/plum tomato/snow peas and baked potato. And a martini.


----------



## severine (May 26, 2008)

Wishing I could go to bed, but the kids are both still awake.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 26, 2008)

ckofer said:


> okay then I'll wonder about something else like crabgrass killer or if I should really sell my catamaran



Crabgrass killer works good.

And no you should not sell your cat.  You should give it to me.:-D


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 26, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Is it bad if you are enveloped in a cloud of dust when mowing your lawn?



If there is dust, there probably isnt much grass......


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2008)

Watching the _Andromeda Strain_ on A&E and still trying to figure out my opinion of Windows Vista on the new laptop


----------



## kid3 (May 26, 2008)

Working at the Loaf. Very quiet, can't wait for things to pick up. Golf season next! 

I am so bored!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 26, 2008)

Watching Tv and eating chips


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2008)

Gearing up for the start of the work day and avoiding looking at how many messages are left on the answering machine at work after the long weekend.


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2008)

Just realized after looking at my schedule that my first patient of the day is my father.  Right now then its time to get back at him for all those times he grounded me growing up


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 27, 2008)

Got to NYC yesterday afternoon, had a nice dinner at Stage Deli, Corned Beef sammy and potato pancakes, a coupla Brooklyn lagers. Turns out the suite has mildew and the wife was asthmatic/allergy reactive all f'in nite. Fortunately, she brought her nebulizer and other equipment, and hacked and wheezed thru the nite. Lovely. Been up since 4:30AM and made arrangements to get another suite. Packing up our gear and checking into the other suite at 4PM. Oh, and its pouring rain, lol. Prolly gonna head to canal street and Chinatown for some Dim Sum and checking out Vuitton knockoffs and other steezy cheap crap. Then come back and unpack...a second time!!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 27, 2008)

kid3 said:


> Working at the Loaf. Very quiet, can't wait for things to pick up. Golf season next!
> 
> I am so bored!



Welcome to Alpinezone kid3. Any snow left up there?


----------



## dmc (May 27, 2008)

Trying to concentrate and get some work done....

Mountain jam starts Friday....  Last weekend was great...  Staring at the new car.thinking i want to drive...
The mountian bike is ready to go...  
It's a SWEEET day....   

concentrate...concentrate...concentrate...


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2008)

dmc said:


> Trying to concentrate and get some work done....
> 
> Mountain jam starts Friday....  Last weekend was great...  Staring at the new car.thinking i want to drive...
> The mountian bike is ready to go...
> ...



Doh!  I hate those days.  If I'm lucky I can hold out for maybe an hour before I give in to temptation when the toys are calling like that!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Got to NYC yesterday afternoon, had a nice dinner at Stage Deli, Corned Beef sammy and potato pancakes, a coupla Brooklyn lagers. Turns out the suite has mildew and the wife was asthmatic/allergy reactive all f'in nite. Fortunately, she brought her nebulizer and other equipment, and hacked and wheezed thru the nite. Lovely. Been up since 4:30AM and made arrangements to get another suite. Packing up our gear and checking into the other suite at 4PM. Oh, and its pouring rain, lol. Prolly gonna head to canal street and Chinatown for some Dim Sum and checking out Vuitton knockoffs and other steezy cheap crap. Then come back and unpack...a second time!!



Nice the Stage Deli is awesome..did you finish the entire Corned Beef sandwich??  It's quite the challenge and I remember them having like a $5 splitting fee.  It sucks about the mildew in your suite..your wife would hate my apartment..:smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2008)

I've been logging in orders all morning...this could be a record month for us or maybe 2nd best of all time..sa weet ness..one of my favorite things to do is figure out what % we're ahead of last year at this time.  I just talked with this crazy old lady on the phone for like 20 minutes..same shit different day...I'm getting some lunch from the local deli soon...4 hours until beer thirty..


----------



## severine (May 27, 2008)

Just got in from taking the kids to Action Wildlife Foundation.  Now I'm getting the A/C ready to use.  It's HOT outside today!


----------



## 2knees (May 27, 2008)

I just unloaded all the beer and bbq that i consumed yesterday.  I feel fantastic now.


----------



## severine (May 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> I just unloaded all the beer and bbq that i consumed yesterday.  I feel fantastic now.


:lol:  That's quite the mental image.  :lol:


----------



## hardline (May 27, 2008)

just ordered 40,000 worth of speakers and amps. then googled myself to see how many new articals had come out on me/our company.


----------



## dmc (May 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> just ordered 40,000 worth of speakers and amps. then googled myself to see how many new articals had come out on me/our company.



Phish touring again?


----------



## severine (May 27, 2008)

Heating up some food for my first meal today.  

A/C in the living room is all set... after I eat, I'm putting in the one in the bedroom.  That should be interesting.  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2008)

Just finished lunch, and now I'm watching the work that's going on across the street from my office.  The heavy tree removal equipment showed up there this AM (looks like an episode of Axemen is going on), and last week they knocked down the 2 houses/foundations that were on the property - I just wish they'd let me play with all the really big trucks/equipment that they're using on that site!


----------



## hardline (May 27, 2008)

dmc said:


> Phish touring again?



this is a small install the place we did on 46th street was just 100,000 for the speakers.

http://www.allenheath.org/UK/news_story.asp?view=433
better pics
http://www.danleysoundlabs.com/forum/photos/photo-thumbnails.asp?albumid=1

when i do somthing i tend to go big.


----------



## dmc (May 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> this is a small install the place we did on 46th street was just 100,000 for the speakers.
> 
> http://www.allenheath.org/UK/news_story.asp?view=433
> better pics
> ...



Wow... Thats sweet stuff!


----------



## severine (May 27, 2008)

Air conditioners are in and operational.   Good thing, too.  It was 78 degrees in here by the time I finished.  I hate heat.

Now I am resting my knees.  Don't know what I did Saturday to aggravate them but they're not happy.


----------



## dmc (May 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Now I am resting my knees.  Don't know what I did Saturday to aggravate them but they're not happy.




GSS - any comments?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 27, 2008)

dmc said:


> GSS - any comments?



I thought the same thing but didnt want to type it.........


----------



## severine (May 27, 2008)

dmc said:


> GSS - any comments?


Left myself wide open for that one, didn't I?  

I overtrained on Saturday with my walk/jog.  They were bothering me when I started and I did the 25 minutes anyway.  I think it has to do with pronation and that I probably need orthotics in my running shoes.


----------



## dmc (May 27, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I thought the same thing but didnt want to type it.........



thats my role here...  All is well...


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2008)

dmc said:


> GSS - any comments?



Why do I have a hunch that we'll still yet get a GSS response 



dmc said:


> thats my role here...  All is well...



Atleast DMC that we can see that your plan of "concentrate, concentrate, concentrate" from this AM has worked well


----------



## dmc (May 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Atleast DMC that we can see that your plan of "concentrate, concentrate, concentrate" from this AM has worked well



Been doing a lot of "uh huh"ing on conference calls today...

Plan on mixing up a drink and doing some work later...


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2008)

Right now I'm getting ready to make the dash to my car.  There's a big 'ol thunderstorm going on over the top of my office right now, and while I do have an umbrella, it's unfortunately a couple hundred feet away from the door, IN my car right now


----------



## hardline (May 27, 2008)

dmc said:


> Wow... Thats sweet stuff!



thanks

GSS will ove this one. i just confirmation for an event that we are doing the production for at that space and whos proforming none other than fifty cent. not my bag of tea but cool


----------



## prisnah (May 27, 2008)

Drinking a Stone Cat Summer 12'er and waiting for my beer can chicken to cook up, chilling with my girl.


----------



## hardline (May 27, 2008)

makin some honey mustard glazed pork chops with jerzy corn


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> makin some honey mustard glazed pork chops with jerzy corn



hmmm...corn hasn't even been planted yet here in north Jersey


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2008)

dmc said:


> GSS - any comments?



No comment...time for a safety meeting and a nice sunset walk..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> hmmm...corn hasn't even been planted yet here in north Jersey




times two..all the corn around here now must come from the south..possibly the deep south like Mexico..lol


----------



## hardline (May 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> hmmm...corn hasn't even been planted yet here in north Jersey



nope canned a bunch last season. i didn't say it was fresh. but still damm good.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> nope canned a bunch last season. i didn't say it was fresh. but still damm good.



ahhhh..good on you!


----------



## ckofer (May 27, 2008)

currently eating store-brand cottage cheese with pineapple


----------



## bill2ski (May 27, 2008)

Tying up the computer so my son will get his homework done and stop I.M-ing his GF and BFF, OMG and WTF


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2008)

Pounding Miller Lites from a can. A bit white trash? Possible. But they go down smoooooooth.


----------



## snoseek (May 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pounding Miller Lites from a can. A bit white trash? Possible. But they go down smoooooooth.



No shame in that! I drink whatever is on sale these days and its usually in a can.


----------



## krisskis (May 28, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Tying up the computer so my son will get his homework done and stop I.M-ing his GF and BFF, OMG and WTF



Haha...you know you got teens when you actually KNOW what those things mean!! I can actually understand his texts now when hes going to after school things and will be late...something like...BNUFBEFUUGDUQDNKXKOP...LOL


----------



## krisskis (May 28, 2008)

1:45am...and at work...again...OT sucks...why do i sign up for this shit?? Just finished feeding a 42 day old whos mother decided she needed a break tonight <rolls eyes> and of course the baby just spit up all over my leg. Ahhh...kids..ya gotta love 'em!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

About to leave for another fun-filled day in the office...The first thing I'm going to do is uncrate,measure and label some granite bases that came in yesterday....then some filing...foundation calls..and send out some payment notices for customers that owe us money...woo hoo..today is going to be awesome..JEA!!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)

krisskis said:


> 1:45am...and at work...again...OT sucks...why do i sign up for this shit?? Just finished feeding a 42 day old whos mother decided she needed a break tonight <rolls eyes> and of course the baby just spit up all over my leg. Ahhh...kids..ya gotta love 'em!




I suppose that's better than being on shift in the ER and having a drunk 42 YEAR old puke/pee all over you!

Right now I'm getting ready to go numb up patient #1 for the day


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Got to NYC yesterday afternoon, had a nice dinner at Stage Deli, Corned Beef sammy and potato pancakes, a coupla Brooklyn lagers. Turns out the suite has mildew and the wife was asthmatic/allergy reactive all f'in nite. Fortunately, she brought her nebulizer and other equipment, and hacked and wheezed thru the nite. Lovely. Been up since 4:30AM and made arrangements to get another suite. Packing up our gear and checking into the other suite at 4PM. Oh, and its pouring rain, lol. Prolly gonna head to canal street and Chinatown for some Dim Sum and checking out Vuitton knockoffs and other steezy cheap crap. Then come back and unpack...a second time!!



Tues: The rain stopped midmorning, and the wife's breathing slowly normalized by midafternoon. I ended up setting her up in the club lounge on the top floor with big cushy sofas and a big screen telly so she could relax, read, knit and chat with other guests. I ended up staying nearby, had lunch at Maison, 1/2 dz. oysters, a foie gras platter with plums on toast points and a Pilsner Urquell draft. Headed over to central park and did about a 2-mile circuit past Tavern on the Green and back to the club. It was mid 80's and very humid, so I checked back in with wifey and we decided it was best for her to stay inside. We endede up getting takeout from Stage Deli, having a a Brooklyn lager at the bar while waiting and chatting with Barry the manager. Our new suite is mildew/mold free and we unpacked and had a brisket dinner with kasha/bowties and a potato pancake. I ended up going out later to Flute, a jazz bar nearby that used to be a speakeasy in prohibition times. Had a coupla glasses of cognac and called it a nite after chatting with the knockout bartender. 

Wed: went out for some fresh squeezed OJ/Mango juice, made coffee and oatmeal in the room for bfast, checking emails, markets, etc. It's a gorgeous day in the city. I'm heading to Times Square for show tickets for tomorrow. Not sure what we'll see. Dinner reservations at Patsy's for 6:30. Gonna try to do something fun this afternoon if wife's breathing permits. Otherwise, I'll go slumming solo.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Tues: The rain stopped midmorning, and the wife's breathing slowly normalized by midafternoon. I ended up setting her up in the club lounge on the top floor with big cushy sofas and a big screen telly so she could relax, read, knit and chat with other guests. I ended up staying nearby, had lunch at Maison, 1/2 dz. oysters, a foie gras platter with plums on toast points and a Pilsner Urquell draft. Headed over to central park and did about a 2-mile circuit past Tavern on the Green and back to the club. It was mid 80's and very humid, so I checked back in with wifey and we decided it was best for her to stay inside. We endede up getting takeout from Stage Deli, having a a Brooklyn lager at the bar while waiting and chatting with Barry the manager. Our new suite is mildew/mold free and we unpacked and had a brisket dinner with kasha/bowties and a potato pancake. I ended up going out later to Flute, a jazz bar nearby that used to be a speakeasy in prohibition times. Had a coupla glasses of cognac and called it a nite after chatting with the knockout bartender.
> 
> Wed: went out for some fresh squeezed OJ/Mango juice, made coffee and oatmeal in the room for bfast, checking emails, markets, etc. It's a gorgeous day in the city. I'm heading to Times Square for show tickets for tomorrow. Not sure what we'll see. Dinner reservations at Patsy's for 6:30. Gonna try to do something fun this afternoon if wife's breathing permits. Otherwise, I'll go slumming solo.



Scored center orchestra seats  for "Mamma Mia" matinee at 2PM today. Roamed around Times Square after getting tix. Stopped off to reload cash at McD' ATM (only .99 cents for transaction fee) tooled around Columbus Circle and checked out some street vendor art. Back at the suite now having coffee and getting small for lunch and steezy 70's ABBA tunes. 

"You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life

See that girl, watch that scene, dig in the dancing queen............."


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Scored center orchestra seats  for "Mamma Mia" matinee at 2PM today. Roamed around Times Square after getting tix. Stopped off to reload cash at McD' ATM (only .99 cents for transaction fee) tooled around Columbus Circle and checked out some street vendor art. Back at the suite now having coffee and getting small for lunch and steezy 70's ABBA tunes.
> 
> "You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life
> 
> See that girl, watch that scene, dig in the dancing queen............."



  Great SHOW !! we saw it as a touring company presentation . People we dancing in the friggin aisles 

Have Fun


----------



## snoseek (May 28, 2008)

Trying to figure out a game plan to start my own business. I reached a point where I can't work for others anymore. Off to work now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Scored center orchestra seats  for "Mamma Mia" matinee at 2PM today. Roamed around Times Square after getting tix. Stopped off to reload cash at McD' ATM (only .99 cents for transaction fee) tooled around Columbus Circle and checked out some street vendor art. Back at the suite now having coffee and getting small for lunch and steezy 70's ABBA tunes.
> 
> "You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life
> 
> See that girl, watch that scene, dig in the dancing queen............."




Hahahaha...wow the last time I had to see a show in NYC was when I was in a serious relationship...Broadway shows are a great time to catch up on sleep..lol..

My morning at work was busy...I set up two appointments for Friday morning..added a much of deliveries to the drivers list..checked in bases...logged in orders and I'm about to get some lunch from subway...You'd be surprised but their sausage pizza is really good..yes Pizza from Subway..and it's only $3.99


----------



## dmc (May 28, 2008)

Sitting outside testing  how deterministic and non-deterministic data it treated by user defined functions in Teradata database operations..


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2008)

Right now I'm playing with the appearance of an add for my practice that's going to go into the local elementary school's DARE course workbooks.

Not as muuch fun as trying to find images for *The Picture Association Thread*


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 28, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Trying to figure out a game plan to start my own business. I reached a point where I can't work for others anymore. Off to work now.



I came to that conclusion 15 years ago. Now I work for the tax authorities and Blue Cross to pay them, lol. Good luck in that endeavor.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hahahaha...wow the last time I had to see a show in NYC was when I was in a serious relationship...Broadway shows are a great time to catch up on sleep..lol..
> 
> My morning at work was busy...I set up two appointments for Friday morning..added a much of deliveries to the drivers list..checked in bases...logged in orders and I'm about to get some lunch from subway...You'd be surprised but their sausage pizza is really good..yes Pizza from Subway..and it's only $3.99



Kinda sux to spend the afternoon indoors, its REALLY perfect outside. Thursday should be epic weatherwise too. I think were going to be tourists and do the doulbe decker bus ride around the city. Wifey's foot hurts and walking all day ain't in the cards. Now I remember why I like going on ski trips alone or a buddy. Women are ball n chains when travelling, lol. Sorry ladies :argue:


----------



## Skier75 (May 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Kinda sux to spend the afternoon indoors, its REALLY perfect outside. Thursday should be epic weatherwise too. I think were going to be tourists and do the doulbe decker bus ride around the city. Wifey's foot hurts and walking all day ain't in the cards. Now I remember why I like going on ski trips alone or a buddy. Women are ball n chains when travelling, lol. Sorry ladies :argue:



Hey, be careful here, you have to remember that we aren't all as tough as you'd like us to be, but then again would you really?   We're not all like that either, don't forget how it is if you hurt yourself too, I'm sure that can be turned right around back at ya.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Women are ball n chains when travelling, lol. Sorry ladies :argue:



Tru-dat...my first trip to Jackson Hole was with an ex..and it was uber hard to get her to hustle in the morning to make the 8:00AM bus.  But there is one good thing to having the wife along on a trip...you save money on prostitutes and in NYC they're not cheap..Have you ever eaten at the Palm restuarant in Manhatten?  That's my favorite place for a steak..Did you drive to New York..

Right now I'm eating Pizza from Subway..and drinking a diet snapple Rasberry Ice Tea..


----------



## Phillycore (May 28, 2008)

WTF...   I had to join over here because you slackers stopped posting over at the other place...
Thanks for letting a brother know... unless I'm the one you guys were tryin to get away from... 

Ya Bastids..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> WTF...   I had to join over here because you slackers stopped posting over at the other place...
> Thanks for letting a brother know... unless I'm the one you guys were tryin to get away from...
> 
> Ya Bastids..



Hell Yeah Phillycore..welcome to AlpineZone..you better be a postwhore over here...All the cool kids from PASR are over here...Me, Moe, Ski, and M-Bike Mike(Gorgonzola)..IHart is Philpug..

You should introduce yourself..


----------



## Phillycore (May 28, 2008)

I used you as my reference...  Is Ski Ski over here as well?

I posted in this thread b/c I saw you and Moe Moe were on it already...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I used you as my reference...  Is Ski Ski over here as well?
> 
> I posted in this thread b/c I saw you and Moe Moe were on it already...




Ski is Ski9...this site is really active...and a good substitute for PASR...plus Papasteeze hasn't discovered this site..


----------



## dmc (May 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Ski is Ski9...this site is really active...and a good substitute for PASR...plus Papasteeze hasn't discovered this site..



There goes the neighborhood..   
Real estate starts dropping and everyone leaves PA...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

dmc said:


> There goes the neighborhood..
> Real estate starts dropping and everyone leaves PA...



Well PASR has been so slow lately and the new owner is a douche...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 29, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> WTF...   I had to join over here because you slackers stopped posting over at the other place...
> Thanks for letting a brother know... unless I'm the one you guys were tryin to get away from...
> 
> Ya Bastids..



Hey there, Core! Welcome to AZ.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Tru-dat...my first trip to Jackson Hole was with an ex..and it was uber hard to get her to hustle in the morning to make the 8:00AM bus.  But there is one good thing to having the wife along on a trip...you save money on prostitutes and in NYC they're not cheap..Have you ever eaten at the Palm restuarant in Manhatten?  That's my favorite place for a steak..Did you drive to New York..
> 
> Right now I'm eating Pizza from Subway..and drinking a diet snapple Rasberry Ice Tea..



Uh, hookers have to eat and pay the bills in NYC, too, lol. No, never ate at the NYC Palm, been to the Philly Palm several times. I think its overrated. Yes, we drove to NYC and parked the car til Friday. Subway, taxis and rickshaws are the preferred means of transport.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Scored center orchestra seats  for "Mamma Mia" matinee at 2PM today. Roamed around Times Square after getting tix. Stopped off to reload cash at McD' ATM (only .99 cents for transaction fee) tooled around Columbus Circle and checked out some street vendor art. Back at the suite now having coffee and getting small for lunch and steezy 70's ABBA tunes.
> 
> "You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life
> 
> See that girl, watch that scene, dig in the dancing queen............."



Wed PM: Headed over to the theatre for the 2PM matinee. Had a vendor dog and a Coke Zero that I brought along before the show. Smoked a "laced" cigarette then headed in for some Abba stoke, if Abba can even be described that way, lol. We sat almost dead center in the first row, so we could watch the orchestra and I was getting full upskirt views of the dancing hotties. Wow, did I get an eyeful! Especially from the gal that played "Tanya". H-O-T!!! The show was fun and whimsical, and I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. The downside of the seats was when they lifted a portion of the stage floor and we were staring at hydrolics. Additionally, whnever they cranked up the "smoke" machine, it drifted over the edge of the stage and right into our faces. The second time that happened, my right contact dried up and felt like a glass shard in my eye. I was poking and prodding for about 10 minutes to get that sucker out. THen I was stuck with one good eye like Colonel Klink, lol. After the show, we wandered back towards the club and had cocktails in the lounge, then headed over to Patsy's for dinner. Had a massive Goose on the rox at the bar, then sat down for an antipasto and Veal Rolatini Marsala which was excellent. Finished that off with a glass of Cab and espresso. The waiter brought out a slice of fruit tart w/ a candle and they gave me a jar of their famous sauce for a bday gift. About 9PM we staggered out and we were both tired so we headed back to the room for the nite.

Thurs AM: A bit hung over, the sky's blue and it feels a little warmer today. Wifey still snoozing, drinkin coffee and eating a croissant with marmalade. No committed plan for the day as of yet. emailing and chattin, watching CNBC.


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)

Getting ready to make some adjustments to a pair of these







The dentures,  not the dog


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready to make some adjustments to a pair of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be doing the dog adjustment in a little bit......


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'll be doing the dog adjustment in a little bit......



I just about added something to that extent to my post   For you're sake, I hope your working on that end of the dog too, and not the other end


----------



## dmc (May 29, 2008)

Getting ready to ride my bike over the the mountain jam stage and check it out...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I just about added something to that extent to my post   For you're sake, I hope your working on that end of the dog too, and not the other end



No...this dog's adjustment is back in the *brain* area....


----------



## Trekchick (May 29, 2008)

Funny, DrJeff, I'm making a payment on my husbands dental work.
Another two years and his teeth will be allllll his!(or ours, or mine?)


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Funny, DrJeff, I'm making a payment on my husbands dental work.
> Another two years and his teeth will be allllll his!(or ours, or mine?)



Who gets to keep them if you get divorced?


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Who gets to keep them if you get divorced?



A simple pair of pliers and a good 'ol reciprocating saw could easily get you 1/2 if need be


----------



## Trekchick (May 29, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Who gets to keep them if you get divorced?





drjeff said:


> A simple pair of pliers and a good 'ol reciprocating saw could easily get you 1/2 if need be


No dentures, Crowns!
The entire top set is crowns.
The good thing is that we found out the reason he didn't go to the dentist for years, was because he has an actual phobia.  My fearless husband is afraid of the dentist.
Now he has a beautiful smile that looks like a million bucks!!!
So, I pay the bill and am happy he has a smile!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

I'm back from helping out with a few deliveries in the Philly area...on the way back I stopped at Ikea for their Swedish meatball special...$4.99 for 15 Swedish meatballs with mashed potatoes..and ligionberries....I need a nap...oh well only a few hours until beer thirty..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> No dentures, Crowns!
> The entire top set is crowns.
> The good thing is that we found out the reason he didn't go to the dentist for years, was because he has an actual phobia.  My fearless husband is afraid of the dentist.
> Now he has a beautiful smile that looks like a million bucks!!!
> So, I pay the bill and am happy he has a smile!



Plus when you two make out..he doesn't have bad breath anymore..:smash:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 29, 2008)

Gonna go play golf!


----------



## bill2ski (May 29, 2008)

Feeding the fish


----------



## hardline (May 29, 2008)

trying to figure out what to put in my belly.


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)

Just finished eating a sandwich and now I'm watching _Lost_


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2008)

I'm back from the bar..and now typing...


----------



## gmcunni (May 29, 2008)

LOST season finale!!


----------



## hardline (May 29, 2008)

just got the call from a buddy and found out he's ataching me as a consultant for a big project in utah. that is going to require a bunch of onsite work. don't know how im going to swing it with all the projects that i have going on here in the city but i will have to make it work.


----------



## severine (May 30, 2008)

Taking back MY life.


----------



## dmc (May 30, 2008)

Getting ready for MountainJam..

3 days of music in Hunter..


----------



## krisskis (May 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I suppose that's better than being on shift in the ER and having a drunk 42 YEAR old puke/pee all over you!
> 
> Right now I'm getting ready to go numb up patient #1 for the day



Oh hell yea its better!! But we do get the teenagers who come in puking and peeing all over themselves!! They have a lovely vocabulary too. Thats when i usually tie their asses to the bed!


----------



## krisskis (May 30, 2008)

Just finished watching Lost on the DVR. Going to take a nap before the kids get home from school. I have to work tonight and i had wicked insomnia last night and only slept 1 1/2 hours. As a matter of fact, look at the time  im posting...its not the middle of the night!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 30, 2008)

dmc said:


> Getting ready for MountainJam..
> 
> 3 days of music in Hunter..



Good on you. I wish I could make it up there. I'm hoping to possibly catch a day of Crawfish Festival here this weekend.  http://www.crawfishfest.com/


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2008)

More deliveries today..now I'm at home..I'm going to take a long nap and then start drinking beer..expect lots of drunk posts later along with bumped threads..JEA!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2008)

Watching Leave It to Beaver...wow June Cleaver is a MILF...drool..


----------



## severine (May 30, 2008)

Got in not too long ago from a day out.  Had to get some clothes because mine were falling off of me... bonus was that the stuff I tried on 1 size smaller was too big!    One good thing about all of this... I've dropped 2 sizes and 20 lbs in 1 month (plus an extra 250 that was weighing me down).  :lol:

About to make dinner for the kiddos.  Hopefully they go to bed early so I can watch some TV tonight.  It's been a long time since I have.


----------



## ckofer (May 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> More deliveries today..now I'm at home..I'm going to take a long nap and then start drinking beer..expect lots of drunk posts later along with bumped threads..JEA!!!!



The maximum number of posts one person can make in a day is 2880. A 24/7 effort would take about a year to get to a million.


----------



## hardline (May 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Watching Leave It to Beaver...wow June Cleaver is a MILF...drool..



something isn't right with you.


----------



## hardline (May 30, 2008)

just poped a grolsch and now i am programming the sound system proccessors for one of the clubs we are finishing. i kinda like doing it while drinking. i wait till i ahve laid out the whole thing before i hit the compile button. makes it more interesting


----------



## severine (May 30, 2008)

I don't know how long it will last, but both kids are in bed.    "Little Black Book" is on FOX.  Hmmm... haven't seen it before so I'm going to try.  Although I have like 6 books I want to read right now, too.

ETA:  Holy crap!  I'm like 30 seconds in and it's like divine intervention!  Definitely need to watch this movie...


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

My oldest is out with her mom tonight and the little one is sound asleep. Sitting on the deck with the outdoor fireplace roaring, pounding some Sam Summers and posting on AZ. Mad steezy yo.

It's not as cool a scene as it might sound. Because I'm a dumbass, it took me 3 times longer than it should have to get the stupid thing lit. Then the keyboard on my POS laptop fritzes out for a bit. Finally that starts working and now it's starting to spritz drizzle. :lol: Oh well, I'm sticking it out for at least one more beer....


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

Rain held off. Fire is roaring. Laptop is cruising and I'm gonna crack open #3. Life is good.


----------



## severine (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like a beautiful evening, Greg.   Enjoy!


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

Just killed a bee.


----------



## severine (May 30, 2008)

Did you throw it in the fire?  :lol:

Still watching the movie, but my contacts are drying out so I'm about to take them out.  Maybe have a beer.  The youngest woke up again about 40 min ago but I got him back down... hopefully for the night.


----------



## mondeo (May 30, 2008)

Good pizza, Magic Hat Lucky Kat, and Doctor Who. Some needed relaxation after a hectic week at work.


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

No, the bastard was flying around the light outside the basement door which I had to turn on to see the keyboard so I whacked it with these little outdoor pillows we have. Fat ass yellow jacket. Now I'm listening to the fire crackle, the breeze blow through the trees, cricket and other chirping things. The birds were going nuts singing a few minutes ago. I love winter, but early summer chillin' is pretty nice too.


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

mondeo said:


> \Magic Hat Lucky Kat



That shit is real good. One of the most bitter IPAs I've had which is a good thing.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Wed PM: Headed over to the theatre for the 2PM matinee. Had a vendor dog and a Coke Zero that I brought along before the show. Smoked a "laced" cigarette then headed in for some Abba stoke, if Abba can even be described that way, lol. We sat almost dead center in the first row, so we could watch the orchestra and I was getting full upskirt views of the dancing hotties. Wow, did I get an eyeful! Especially from the gal that played "Tanya". H-O-T!!! The show was fun and whimsical, and I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. The downside of the seats was when they lifted a portion of the stage floor and we were staring at hydrolics. Additionally, whnever they cranked up the "smoke" machine, it drifted over the edge of the stage and right into our faces. The second time that happened, my right contact dried up and felt like a glass shard in my eye. I was poking and prodding for about 10 minutes to get that sucker out. THen I was stuck with one good eye like Colonel Klink, lol. After the show, we wandered back towards the club and had cocktails in the lounge, then headed over to Patsy's for dinner. Had a massive Goose on the rox at the bar, then sat down for an antipasto and Veal Rolatini Marsala which was excellent. Finished that off with a glass of Cab and espresso. The waiter brought out a slice of fruit tart w/ a candle and they gave me a jar of their famous sauce for a bday gift. About 9PM we staggered out and we were both tired so we headed back to the room for the nite.
> 
> Thurs AM: A bit hung over, the sky's blue and it feels a little warmer today. Wifey still snoozing, drinkin coffee and eating a croissant with marmalade. No committed plan for the day as of yet. emailing and chattin, watching CNBC.



Ended up going to Central Park and catching rays and reading "Audicity of Hope". Had lunch at D'ella Trattoria across from Carnegie Hall, then subbed our way to Canal Street to slum around and shop. Came back to the club around 5, and snagged a pizza from Luigi's on 8th Ave and a 6 pk of Pilsners. Ate dinner in the park and called it a nite.

Fri: Checked out by 10AM, grabbed 2 sandwiches from Stage Deli and 2 apple strudels to bring home. Got home around 1:30. It's fun to go away, but there's no place like home, Toto............


----------



## ckofer (May 30, 2008)

I just changed the battery in smoke detector in somewhat remote room that has been chirping for a few months.


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

We went to the most rad wedding in NYC you could ever imagine a few weeks ago. It was right in midtown - St. Patrick's Cathedral, a cocktail hour that rivals most receptions, filet mignon, 10 piece band, the whole deal. We stayed right in Manhattan in the same hotel as the reception. My wife and I got our drink on and danced like fools. I had the white man dance rocking it.

Expensive weekend, but worth it.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> We went to the most rad wedding in NYC you could ever imagine a few weeks ago. It was right in midtown - St. Patrick's Cathedral, a cocktail hour that rivals most receptions, filet mignon, 10 piece band, the whole deal. We stayed right in Manhattan in the same hotel as the reception. My wife and I got our drink on and danced like fools. I had the white man dance rocking it.
> 
> Expensive weekend, but worth it.



As everything else goes up in price, NYC is almost reasonable now, lol. I drew the line at $10 for a piece of Lindy's cherry cheese cake.


----------



## severine (May 30, 2008)

I am SOOOOOOOOO glad I watched that movie.  It really is like divine intervention.   Just what I needed right now.

So now what?  I need some sleep.... Too much to do though.  Maybe grab that beer now and delve into one of my books.


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> As everything else goes up in price, NYC is almost reasonable now, lol. I drew the line at $10 for a piece of Lindy's cherry cheese cake.



Not really. My wife and I hit the hotel bar to kill some time before the cocktail hour. A gin and tonic and a cosmopolitan? $27! :blink: WTF?


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

Mom and Abby got home about 9:30. Had a beer with mom and she ditched me for bed. Waiting for the last of the wood to burn and finish my final beer. Starting to spritz again.


----------



## hardline (May 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not really. My wife and I hit the hotel bar to kill some time before the cocktail hour. A gin and tonic and a cosmopolitan? $27! :blink: WTF?



you definatly haven't been to the trendy places in nyc.


----------



## mondeo (May 30, 2008)

hardline said:


> you definatly haven't been to the trendy places in nyc.



It's not so bad bein' trendy
Everyone who looks like me is my friend


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

hardline said:


> you definatly haven't been to the trendy places in nyc.



I'm sure. And I'm cool with never going to any of those places...

I'm trying to figure out if I should thow another log on the fire and just pass out out here tonight or not. NICE night. Still in the 60's...


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> We went to the most rad wedding in NYC you could ever imagine a few weeks ago. It was right in midtown - St. Patrick's Cathedral, a cocktail hour that rivals most receptions, filet mignon, 10 piece band, the whole deal. We stayed right in Manhattan in the same hotel as the reception. My wife and I got our drink on and danced like fools. I had the white man dance rocking it.
> 
> Expensive weekend, but worth it.



Should have given me a call, Greg.


----------



## Greg (May 30, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Should have given me a call, Greg.



No offense, buddy, but this was the first time in a while that my wife and I were able to get away on our own and let our hair down. Not sure if a mini impromptu AZ gathering would have gone over too well... ya know?


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> No offense, buddy, but this was the first time in a while that my wife and I were able to get away on our own and let our hair down. Not sure if a mini impromptu AZ gathering would have gone over too well... ya know?



fair enough.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not really. My wife and I hit the hotel bar to kill some time before the cocktail hour. A gin and tonic and a cosmopolitan? $27! :blink: WTF?




Wow and in NYC..they're not happy with a dollar a drink tip..like everywhere else..


----------



## severine (May 31, 2008)

Sounds like a nice time, Greg.

I am....going to sleep.  Read from a couple books but I can barely keep my eyes open.  And I'm sure the youngest will be up soon to interrupt my sleep anyway.


----------



## Terry (May 31, 2008)

Waiting for my brother to come over and help me with plumbing up my laundry room. I started this project 18 years ago so I guess it is time to get motivated and finish it! There will be multiple beers consumed today while plumbing. Always happens when we get together.


----------



## severine (May 31, 2008)

I have a little man climbing all over me in bed.

It's not what you think... my son woke up early and I didn't feel like getting out of bed at 6AM on Saturday.  :lol:


----------



## krisskis (May 31, 2008)

Sitting at work waiting on the last 55 minutes to go by so i can go home and go to bed!! Actually worked in the ER last night...was a nice change of pace..a few drug seekers...a few DWIs...a few lunatics...ahhh i love working in the county hospital! Hope to be in bed by 8:30 am and have to be up at noon to get daughter to the first of her many lacrosse games this weekend. Why is that my husband always seems to work OT when i need to sleep??? Oh well, im off tonight, so i will sleep eventually tonight.


----------



## krisskis (May 31, 2008)

severine said:


> Got in not too long ago from a day out.  Had to get some clothes because mine were falling off of me... bonus was that the stuff I tried on 1 size smaller was too big!    One good thing about all of this... I've dropped 2 sizes and 20 lbs in 1 month (plus an extra 250 that was weighing me down).  :lol:
> 
> About to make dinner for the kiddos.  Hopefully they go to bed early so I can watch some TV tonight.  It's been a long time since I have.



Congrats Sev!! Dont ya just love seeing those sizes go down!! Hope the kiddies slept long enough for you to enjoy your night.


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2008)

Right now I'm sitting on the couch watching _Curious George_ with the kids, after a big 'ol btreakfast of homemade pancakes and sausage (Daddy Saturday AM's while Mom is at work) - need to rest up a bit to get ready to goto a birthday party for my niece and nephew who turn 3.  I figure with about 20 to 25 kids aged 5 and under at this party,  and the threat of Thunderstorms this afternoon around party time,  I better double check with my brother BEFORE I goto this shindig that he has *LOTS* of cold beer!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 31, 2008)

Drinking a yogurt fruit smoothie and watching Spongebob. Gonna take the day off and be a slug. Maybe hit Lackluster for a few movies later.


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2008)

Trying to figure out how to deal with the load of laundry that used to be whites until unbeknownst to me my duaghter added her new pink dress into the washing machine 

Hey, real men wear pink,  right


----------



## severine (May 31, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Trying to figure out how to deal with the load of laundry that used to be whites until unbeknownst to me my duaghter added her new pink dress into the washing machine
> 
> Hey, real men wear pink,  right


  Don't dry it!

Catching up on a few things online while my toenails dry.  Tried a quick at home pedicure - not as nice as the spa, though.

Then I'll probably hang out with the kids and read a bit before heading out to my (STBX)SIL's bridal shower this afternoon.


----------



## Greg (May 31, 2008)

Mom and the girls are out shopping so I'm cleaning the house top to bottom like the good little man bitch that I am... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

Oh man..the first thunderstorm is about to roll through..time to stare out the windows...I'm drinking Sugar Free Red Bull..even by my standards..it's way to early to crack open a beer.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 31, 2008)

Had an an enjoyable nite with my wife's cousin and her husband . They were  returning home  from Scotland and came in thru Quebec City where he had to present a research  paper at another Conference of scientists in his field ,

Had a really fun nite,  many brewskis  and lots o laffs  
They just left this am for  last part of their trip where they are attending Alumni weekend @ ST Lawrence  U where they both were undergrads planning to meet up with several old friends there . 

Man the weather here today is NASTY high winds , monsoon rains


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

Here comes the rain..and 10 minutes ago it was sunny..What a rainy May..now I don't feel like such a slug for bailing on hiking the AT..


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh man..the first thunderstorm is about to roll through..time to stare out the windows...I'm drinking Sugar Free Red Bull..even by my standards..it's way to early to crack open a beer.



GSS, just remember it's beer thrity time somewhere in the world! 


Right now, I'm starting to mentally assemble the kids lunch menu,  and trying to figure out how 2 small kids can make such a big mess in so little time


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> Mom and the girls are out shopping so I'm cleaning the house top to bottom like the good little man bitch that I am... :lol:



Secret man code for surfin' porn online  LOL!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

O.K.

The chips, salsa..and guacamole are out and I just cracked Magic Hat #9...number 1 of the day..it's raining it's pouring..drinking lots of beer will make my posts less boring..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Secret man code for surfin' porn online  LOL!




ahahahahahaha...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Drinking a yogurt fruit smoothie and watching Spongebob. Gonna take the day off and be a slug. Maybe hit Lackluster for a few movies later.



Why would a 40-something year old watch spongebob???  You must have been stoned....cough


----------



## severine (May 31, 2008)

You don't like Spongebob?  I think when my finances are in order, I'd really like extended cable again.  Gave it up 2.5 years ago and basic just isn't as much fun, LOL.  

Been wrangling the kids.  Have to leave in about an hour so I guess I won't get much reading in.


----------



## ckofer (May 31, 2008)

I'm going to help UNH graduates bring couches to the dump.


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2008)

severine said:


> You don't like Spongebob?  I think when my finances are in order, I'd really like extended cable again.  Gave it up 2.5 years ago and basic just isn't as much fun, LOL.
> 
> Been wrangling the kids.  Have to leave in about an hour so I guess I won't get much reading in.


h

Spongebob has his place no doubt!

The golf tournament I played in yesterday had a little side contest where you had to use one of these







alternating who hit it each hole.  If the foursome hadn't lost spongebob by the end of the round, spongebob was put inta a raffle where the winning spongebob ball won that 4some $100.

We didn't loose spongebob, but didn't win the $100 either

Right now I'm letting my lunch creation(quiche lorraine a.k.a. "cheesey egg pie"  ) cool down before serving the kids


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Why would a 40-something year old watch spongebob???  You must have been stoned....cough



I like the characters and humor, I got a patrick and spongebob bobblehead on my office TV  :smile:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 31, 2008)

Space stoke at 5:02PM...Shuttle liftoff. That's something I'd like to see up close. Googling for Mars lander pix, eating some grapefruit.


----------



## jplynch019 (May 31, 2008)

Prepping things for a solo bicycle ride from CT to Chicago (leave tomorrow).


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 31, 2008)

Eating Zayda's hot pickles and watching UFC Fighter marathon until shuttle liftoff


----------



## Grassi21 (May 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> Mom and the girls are out shopping so I'm cleaning the house top to bottom like the good little man bitch that I am... :lol:



You and me both man.  Since "I" invited people over this weekend I have been doing the bulk of the cleaning today.  But the wife is look after the little on so she has her hands full.  

Gonna pop my first beer shortly.  It will be tasty!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

Awake from a 3 hour long nap..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 31, 2008)

Eating potstickers and watching UFC. Shuttle liftoff was flawless


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 31, 2008)

Getting ready to eat a Stage Deli pastrami sandwich we brought home yesterday. Developing bed sores on my azz from sitting all day. Watching UFC fighter 1/4 finals.


----------



## bill2ski (May 31, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Drinking a yogurt fruit smoothie






Moe Ghoul said:


> eating some grapefruit.





Moe Ghoul said:


> Eating Zayda's hot pickles





Moe Ghoul said:


> Eating potstickers





Moe Ghoul said:


> Getting ready to eat a Stage Deli pastrami sandwich



Listing to my stomach growl,


----------



## krisskis (May 31, 2008)

Sitting on my ass in front of the computer. Got home from work at 8:30am..in bed by 9:15..slept about 2.5 hours...got up took daughter to lacrosse game..after about 15 minutes the skies opened up and the lightning started. Stopped the game for about 2o minutes and then called it when the lightning didnt let up. Stopped to get italian bread for dinner and wouldnt you know it, by the time i got home the rain stopped. was exhausted, so took another 2 hour nap. Got up, made dinner, downloaded songs and updated 2 iPods, burned a disc of hip hop crap music for my daughter  Son came walking through the door with 3 of his friends while im sitting in my pajamas <rolls eyes> and informs me hes not eating dinner and hes going to get pizza with his friends...sometimes i hate my kids  Now im trying to keep the husbands dinner warm while he sits on the LIRR on his way home from work. Contiplating weather or not to go see Sex and the City movie tonight...looks like im going by myself unless i take my 10 yr old daughter...LOL....on second thought...maybe not.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 31, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Listing to my stomach growl,



That's what I was eating at the moment, there were a few other snax in between. Good grazing day.


----------



## bill2ski (May 31, 2008)

Other than the pickles and pot stickers it's pretty much the same thing I had today.
Frusion
Orange
Rubin, 

At the moment, I'm waiting for my wife to serve up chicken and dumplings. MMMMMMMMMMM the smell is "not" helping my growling gut one bit.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Listing to my stomach growl,



Moe does it right...lots of small meals..


----------



## severine (May 31, 2008)

WOW, Kris!  Busy day!  I want to see Sex and the City, too.  I'm making plans to go with some friends next weekend.

Right now, I'm making some Buitoni fresh four cheese ravioli and researching some stuff.  I'm in one of those manic modes so I'll probably be up all night with this.  :lol:

Party today was nice.  My SILs kept trying to entice me to loosen up and have a few drinks but seeing as I had to drive the kids home and be on duty all night, I stuck with water.  Still, it was good to be around other people.


----------



## Trekchick (May 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> Mom and the girls are out shopping so I'm cleaning the house top to bottom like the good little man bitch that I am... :lol:


Sounds like a book I shared with the girls on the trip to Abasin.







Porn for Women Available on Amazon.com


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 31, 2008)

I'm just whiling away some time until I have to go pick up my younger daughter from work.


----------



## severine (May 31, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Sounds like a book I shared with the girls on the trip to Abasin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's also Porn For New Moms.  Saw that in Barnes & Noble the other day.


----------



## Trekchick (May 31, 2008)

chillin out at home with MrTC, and thinking about a golf game tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

I was just over at my parents house walking and playing with the dog.  She got three biscuits...a 20 minute long downpour/thunderstorm is starting to wind down.  I also just finished some laundry..I can stay up real late tonight because I don't have to wake up until Noon tomorrow.  I have a golf outing at 1:30PM and my Dad is picking me up at 12:30PM..if I wake up early enough..maybe a Mickey D's or Dunkin Donuts breakfast..


----------



## Paul (May 31, 2008)

Watching Manny hit number 500.


----------



## severine (May 31, 2008)

Kinda watching "Juno" while updating software and researching stuff online.

Raviolis were good.  I'll definitely get those again.


----------



## jplynch019 (May 31, 2008)

*Lord Stanley's Cup*

Detroit and Pittsburgh tied 1-1 after two periods.


----------



## severine (May 31, 2008)

severine said:


> Kinda watching "Juno"



In retrospect, this may not have been the best choice..... :blink:


----------



## severine (Jun 1, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOONG night last night.  Not a whole lot of sleep. 

Right now, the kids are watching _Goonies_ and I'm researching on the laptop.  Have a book to read when I'm done.  Probably should do some laundry, too.  Though I'm feeling pretty good for actually going through (most) of the kids' toys this morning and picking up (most) of that mess.  It is Sunday, after all.  I should be resting, right?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2008)

Mickey D's breakfast..Golf tournement at 1:30PM..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2008)

severine said:


> In retrospect, this may not have been the best choice..... :blink:



I liked Juno...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 1, 2008)

Got up early and rode the bike for an hour before the heat sets in. I got baby chicks in my bird house, I heard them the first time this AM. This is the 6th year that birds have nested in there. Played with the pups out back, fed the fishies, then made a breakfast wrap with an onion, parsley, cheese, baconbits, Lettuce/tomato frittata. Swept up the kitchen, still "unpacking" from NYC, watching Matthews and gonna watch Russert to hear McClellan chirp some more truth and reality.


----------



## severine (Jun 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I liked Juno...


I liked it, too.  It's just that it turned out to be a bit of a trigger for me.

Just ate a Fluffenutter (spelling?).    The youngest is actually napping so my daughter and I are hanging out in the living room.  Just a laid back day here.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I liked Juno...



We watched Juno last weekend. I knew the basics of the story line and didn't have very high expectations. By the time the movie was over I felt I had seen the best movie I had seen in a couple of years. The movie was made by the basic story line and all the parallel story lines playing together extremely well. Superb acting. And an excellent soundtrack.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 1, 2008)

I liked Juno as well. Some of the better movies in the past few years are the non formula independent types, like Little Miss Sunshine, Juno, My big Fat Greek Wedding, and a few others that are smart, funny, real, and leaves you feeling good about the world despite the issues.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I liked Juno as well. Some of the better movies in the past few years are the non formula independent types, like Little Miss Sunshine, Juno, My big Fat Greek Wedding, and a few others that are smart, funny, real, and leaves you feeling good about the world despite the issues.



Superbad is my favorite movie from the past year or so though..I also liked Kickin It Old School..some steezy breakdance moves...O.K. time for a post breakfast/coffee safety meeting and then I'll get ready for golf..it's hot as all heezy out there...wowser..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 1, 2008)

YEah, it's heading for 90+ by week's end. I gotta go trim the remaining hedges and knock out a few yard chores today. Safety before a golf tourney? Oh, myyyy!!  Good luck swingin that club.......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> YEah, it's heading for 90+ by week's end. I gotta go trim the remaining hedges and knock out a few yard chores today. Safety before a golf tourney? Oh, myyyy!!  Good luck swingin that club.......



Haha..well it doesn't start until 1:30PM..our team is great..

Me..Fairly long 250-270 driver..good from 125-175 out..I absolutly suck at long irons..fairway woods..and little 20 yard chips..good lag putter..

My Dad...As long as me off the tee but a lower trajectory which is good if it's windy..excellent from 100 yards out with a SW..great from the sand..bad at lag putts..good at medium length..

My Dads friend...Short from the tee..good on par 3's..good scrambler..competitive..

Business associate...Swings out of his shoes..when it connects it goes far..when it doesn't it's in the woods.  Good at long approach shots..doesn't make me look like such a lush because he likes to drink...

I'm going for the gold..I hear there are prizes for the first three teams and a hole in one may give me a 2 year lease on a luxury car...woo hoo..I'd look good in a Jag...I'm out.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 1, 2008)

Shaping up to be another slightly busy day. Woke up to a phone call that the father in law was in the hospital. Turns out to be kidney stones and a kidney infection, also something with his aorta....very hard to get information out of my in laws :-( But its supposed to be ok until after his infection clears up. Stopped at one pet store to get bird food for the parrot and then another store for the dog food. Came home to a mess that the kids left me from making breakfast. Son driving me crazy that he wants to go to the beach with friends..finally gave in and now they arent even going <rolls eyes>. Have to drive out to Dix Hills for daughters final lacrosse game of THIS weekend at 3pm. Coming home and plan on chillin' the rest of the night. Maybe i can drag the husband to see Sex and the City...its not like he never watched it with me when it was on HBO. Hell, he even bought me the entire series on DVD last Xmas...i think he wanted it as much as me


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 1, 2008)

Spent an hour in the sun clipping a hedge and wishing it was 30 degrees and snowy out. Is summer almost over? Oops, its still spring


----------



## severine (Jun 1, 2008)

Watching _Click_ with the kids.  I'm tired today.  Just trying to stay awake.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 1, 2008)

Banged out the remainder of the hedge clipping and cleanup. Then had to go over to my MIL's house to show her how to use the TV remote for the zillionth time. Oy. Then, I'm informed I have to go to FLA in mid-july for an "engagement" party for my niece. Excuse me, when did everyone become hi society? Engagement parties, showers, bachelorette parties, overpriced weddings that put some folks in the poor house? Uh, when does it end? As an investment, weddings blow, I fail to see the reason for 2nd mortgages to finance something with a 50% failure rate even if you have a few million $$ collecting dust.  That's just me.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 1, 2008)

Just finished my role  as "grunt labor "planting several flower gardens around the property under close supervision by The Queen of the Hop who is the expert gardner and morph's into "Dirt GIRL" this time of the year . The woman loves mulch , topsoil  all that stuff-- go figure


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 1, 2008)

Put out all the deck furniture cushions, grilled up a coupla Omaha Steak filets cuz its to hot to sautee in the kitchen and turn the oven on. I think I might drink heavily tonite for no particular reason.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm back from the golf tournement..out team tied with two others for first and I collected numerous prizes including a free round of golf..t-shirt..balls..and light dimmer..lol..

I wanted Ritas Italian ice so badly but the line was insanly long..in a few minutes I'm calling a girl from match.com..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2008)

Finally sitting down. Busy day. Took the kids out for a hike this morning, had lunch out in the yard, did some weed wacking, gardening, and bagging of yard waste. Then went out for mtn bike ride, the last one before ACL surgery. My dad dropped by for a quick visit and we had dinner, gave the kids a bath and finally got them in bed.

I don't have any beer in the house and really want one right now, but I don't want to get off the couch either. :-(


----------



## severine (Jun 1, 2008)

wa-loaf - Good luck with your surgery!!

My knees are still unhappy.   I did walk 1 mile today on my parents' treadmill.  But my knees didn't like it one bit.  Going to try to get out for a MTB ride tomorrow.

Right now... eating leftover Buitoni ravioli.  "Family Guy" is on in the background.  Just relaxing a bit.  Kids went to bed only 20 min ago so it's been a long day.  We were at my parents' house this afternoon and while the kids had a great time, it's always difficult to get them into bed after all the excitement of hanging with Nana and Papa.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2008)

Just finished up my last sales call for work; sippin' some red wine...wishin' tomorrow wasn't Monday.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm back from the golf tournement..out team tied with two others for first and I collected numerous prizes including a free round of golf..t-shirt..balls..and light dimmer..lol..
> 
> I wanted Ritas Italian ice so badly but the line was insanly long..in a few minutes I'm calling a girl from match.com..



Congrats on the 1st place tie and shwag. I polished off a decent bottle of red wine and am getting stoked for the featherweight fight of the decade on WEC, Faber v. Pulver......Stoke


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm psyched that I'm starting the next work-week weighing a couple pounds less than a week ago..it's mostly attributed to less beer drinking and healthier food..4 more weeks until I go to Lake Anna where I will be parading around with no shirt on...I'm not going to have washboard abs by then but..Hopefully my spare tire is a little bit smaller..and tighter..The good thing about this really warm weather is I have less of an appetite.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2008)

Just watching Axemen on TV, and double checking what events I registered for at my 15 year college reunion next weekend


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just watching Axemen on TV, and double checking what events I registered for at my 15 year college reunion next weekend



Funnel competition?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2008)

right now, signing off from the azone.....goin to bed.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 2, 2008)

Finally sitting down after a long day. Took daughter to her lacrosse game in Dix Hills. Was so stoked to watch her play!!! She was in goal for 1st half and had 7 saves and only let up 3 goals. Then she played the field on attack and scored 5 goals!!! She had 3 last week and i thought that was exciting!! Tough team to beat, but they did it...10 to 9. Came home for the smelly little girl mto shower and pick up son and headed down to Long Beach for some beeers and BBQ down by the beach. Pulled pork sandwich...carolina style<cole slaw and onion strings on it> , deep fried dill pickle chips and 2 blue moons later, we headed home where i decided i couldnt wait any longer to see Sex and the City. So i dragged the husband with me to see it. I was thinking of taking my daughter the other day.....THANK GOD i didnt....LOL....lots of sex scenes and a C**K shot!!! LOL....way too much for an almost 11 yr old!! Home from the movie at midnight and getting ready for bed soon. You think i would go to bed at a reasonable hour seeing as im off from work tonight, but nooooooo...im still up. Oh well....nite all!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> right now, signing off from the azone.....goin to bed.




Hahaha..I don;t ever sign off of here at work or at home..

Wow I'm psyched for another exciting week at work..woo hoo


----------



## andyzee (Jun 2, 2008)

Moved over the weekend, getting ready to paint


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 2, 2008)

Just finished putting the last of the crap out for our town's annual bulk pick-up. Time to sit back and watch the garbage-pickers swarm.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 2, 2008)

Eating yogurt, defrosting some chow for this week, checking markets, enjoying a nice cool breeze blowing thru the office window, thrilled that I banged out the remaining yardwork yesterday before the muggies move in this week. Trying to put together a game plan for running errands, gym, and some biz downtown later this week.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

Trying to figure out where in my schedule to put the slew of emergency patients that have called this AM so far


----------



## severine (Jun 2, 2008)

Heading out to mail out my beloved Canon 20D.  Sold it this morning.    You do what you have to do...

Probably will take a walk while I'm out.  Looks like a gorgeous day outside!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sitting in my office laughing at my business partner and the FedEx shipment that just arrived for him.  He's one of the folks who gets to review the proposed new dental insurance contract for the State of Connecticut and all of both its employees and medicaid recipienants, and this box literally has 10 3" 3 ring binders full of documents in it  and he's supposed to have a meeting about all this on Wednesday


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2008)

Just got back from my 3 miler   great day s unny  hi 60's  LIFE is Good


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm wasting 20 minutes because the Jack Russell that was supposedly peeing blood didn't show for his appointment.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm wasting 20 minutes because the Jack Russell that was supposedly peeing blood didn't show for his appointment.



Probably will show up an hour from now saying "wasn't little fido's appointment at 11??""

Right now I'm playing with laboratory models to see how I can make over a patient's smile (this one's going to require a bit of work too )


----------



## Terry (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sitting here eating lunch early and waiting for the brake parts that I need to finish up a job show up.


----------



## severine (Jun 2, 2008)

About to make the kiddos some lunch.

And yes, it's a beautiful day outside!


----------



## hardline (Jun 2, 2008)

just cut an exploration hole in a bumpout and it goes down into the subway we think.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2008)

Eating lunch..surfing the net..wow work is busy today..lots of orders came in over the weekend


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 2, 2008)

Vegetating, too lazy to do anything today. Wife's got pneumonia, so I'm in nurse mode. Just rode the bike to pick up antibiotics at CVS. I'm wiped, lol


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

Just watched the line painter drive by my office.  Yup, boring day in the office today if I'm actually noticing (and amused) by line painting trucks


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2008)

Just back from hitting some shots on the range


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from hitting some shots on the range



driving range or shooting range???  I have a runny nose..so I'm skipping the bar after work today...I'm hitting up the supermarket for some groceries and cleaning my place a bit..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> driving range or shooting range???  I have a runny nose..so I'm skipping the bar after work today...I'm hitting up the supermarket for some groceries and cleaning my place a bit..



Just remember GSS, "alcohol cures all!"


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 2, 2008)

GSS is either OCD or a huge slob. Yer always cleaning, lol


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

Right now I'm working on some implants , 







DENTAL implants that is


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just remember GSS, "alcohol cures all!"



I just cracked open my first Magic Hat #9 of the night...On the menu..salad...fruit..thin cut Porterhouse steak(about 8 ounces)..and Ben and Jerrys Chocolate Fudge Brownie..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2008)

Dr. Jeff..those boobs are way too big..seriously..her back must kill her...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> GSS is either OCD or a huge slob. Yer always cleaning, lol



I didn't clean my place the entire ski season except take out the trash...so I have lots of cleaning still..The dust above my ceiling fans are deep enough to need fat skis..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 2, 2008)

Back from the dentist after getting 2 cavities filled. Prolly have to go back for a tune up so that the bite is right. I was too numb to figure out if everything is aligned. FeelsOK right now, good thing I have some percs stashed away in case it hurts later tonite. She drilled pretty deep on one tooth.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 2, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm working on some implants ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, that gal needs her head examined and the plastic surgeon should have his license yanked. I guess they're a biz expense, she's gotta be a stripper or something.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> driving range or shooting range???  I have a runny nose..so I'm skipping the bar after work today...I'm hitting up the supermarket for some groceries and cleaning my place a bit..



Driving range  wanted to work on some irons and try out some technique before hitting the course later this week 
. 

Been sidelined for 10 days > I was in some serious Ache and thought i had a Torna  set of muscles in the lower ab and thigh  region from an old ski injury. That  coupled with  my daily routine too damn much yoga stretching  and 3 -4 mile walks followed by  several rounds of golf earlier this season  . 

Was cleared by my doc (no sports hernia , pulled muscle or worse)  will be seeing an Ortho wed to see if its a nerve related issue -- but was getting ansy so off to the range to work on swing etc --felt pretty good , hit em pretty solid and straight so i'm happy -- can't wait to get out on the course again


----------



## dmc (Jun 2, 2008)

just checked into a hotel room in Jacksonville Fla...
Headed down to the pool to do some preparation for my meeting tomorrow and take a swim...


----------



## Paul (Jun 2, 2008)

Screaming "WTF???!!!???" at the TV after watching Oker-Jeemer poop the bed against the friggin' Orioles.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 2, 2008)

Sitting at work...doing absolutely nothing at the moment except goofing off on AZ 

Its going to be a looooong night.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

Realizing that it's pretty pathetic that I'm sitting at my desk at home with 2 laptops and a tower system all on and logged onto AZ at once!


----------



## krisskis (Jun 2, 2008)

Is it time to go home yet??? Sitting here thinking of all the crap i have to do when i get up tomorrow. Pick up daughter from school....pick up son from school because he has a football meeting after school...head over to Hofstra to watch the Girls Varsity Lacrosse team play in the championship...my daughter knows alot of the girls from playing lax. Feed the kids after...take them to see their Papa in the hospital <my FIL>..then hopefully bed by about 11.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

Watching the Penguins/Redwings game in Overtime


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2008)

Watching the news about a Dentist who just got busted for flying to St Louis to sleep with 14 yr old (or at least that's what he thought).


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Watching the news about a Dentist who just got busted for flying to St Louis to sleep with 14 yr old (or at least that's what he thought).



FYI, the last time I was on an airplane was in early March and the closest I goto to St. Louis was about 40,000ft


----------



## severine (Jun 2, 2008)

Taking a quick break from my reading to check email and AZ.  I should be sleeping, though.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

Still watching the Penguins/Redwings game - now in the 3rd Overtime!  Really good game, although the fact that every 2 minutes my local NBC station is reminding me that they're conducting the monthly test of the emergency broadcasting system is really starting to piss me off


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

Penguins just won in the 3rd OT - Power Play goal by Petr Sekora shot through Chris Osgood's 5 hole - here comes game 6!  Nothing like 109:57 of hockey to fill up the nights TV viewing


----------



## krisskis (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG!!! The night is dragging!!! Its only 2:15am...i still have until 7:40am!! I think i may jump out the window soon....oh wait...i work on the 18th floor...maybe not a good idea to jump :-(

Im so bored!!!! <shit...now i sound like my kids when they actually have about 5 free minutes with nothing to do>


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> just checked into a hotel room in Jacksonville Fla...
> Headed down to the pool to do some preparation for my meeting tomorrow and take a swim...



JAX has one of the coolest small zoos, if you're at all into that sort of thing.


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> JAX has one of the coolest small zoos, if you're at all into that sort of thing.



Cool..  But..
I got a few hours to kill before I fly home - probably spend it on the beach..


----------



## krisskis (Jun 3, 2008)

Finally home from work. Killing time on here until i have to take the 10 yr old to school. Then im off to bed. Hopefully sleep will not evade me today. Calling in sick to work tonight...they are going to love that phone call.


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2008)

Enjoy your sleep, Kris!

Tying up some loose ends and then it's outdoors!  Some errands and either a walk in the woods or on my parents' treadmill.  Knees are starting to feel better again and I need to get back to training.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Enjoy your sleep, Kris!
> 
> Tying up some loose ends and then it's outdoors!  Some errands and either a walk in the woods or on my parents' treadmill.  Knees are starting to feel better again and I need to get back to training.



I'll try, Carrie. It's not starting off well. I dropped my daughter off at school, came home and got into bed and 5 minutes later my cell rings. Everyone that knows me, knows i work nights and my ringer is off on the house phone. So if they absolutely need to get me, they know to call the cell. I look at the phone and see its my daughter. "Yes, Laura? What do you need?" "Mommy,<she only calls me mommy when she thinks im going to get pissed>, I have gym today, and i wore my UGGS<with her shorts, mind you> and i really really really need my sneakers."  So here i go...out of bed, get dressed....in my pajamas..red and white pants with hearts on them..throw on a tshirt and slippers and off i go to school. The look on her face was priceless when i walked into school ;-) "MOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!! Did you have to wear your pajamas to school??????" "Laura, did you have to forget your sneakers????" Hahahahaha!!!

Now, im wired up because i had to get out of bed and sitting here in front of the computer. I REALLY need to go to bed.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok. It's now 10:05 and i'm still up. I have my alarm set for 2:15pm, so me thinks it's time to put my tired, old ass to bed. A/C on...check. PJs on...check. Dog under the blankets in my bed waiting for me...check. Looking forward to sleeping less than 4 hours....check. LOL. 

Have a good day all!! I'll be dreaming of snow covered mountains!


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, I average around 4-5 hrs of sleep per night anyway. 

Laundry is done and folded, diapers are changed, it's time to get out of the house!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

Right now I'm questioning if I really want to go back into the employee kitchen in my office and investigate what the wacky smell is that's coming from there 

My guess is that it involves one of my assistants, the microwave and some food product that was "hiding" in the back of either the cabinate or refrigerator for a couple of months


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 3, 2008)

Removed hot tub lid hardware, scraped and wirebrushed, put a coat of primer on it. Gonna take the bike out and run a few errands shortly. snacking on indian flatbread with hummous and tapanade.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

krisskis said:


> OMG!!! The night is dragging!!! Its only 2:15am...i still have until 7:40am!! I think i may jump out the window soon....oh wait...i work on the 18th floor...maybe not a good idea to jump :-(
> 
> Im so bored!!!! <shit...now i sound like my kids when they actually have about 5 free minutes with nothing to do>



Do you usually work the middle of the night shift???  Wow it must be a huge hospital..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

Eating lunch..only a few more hours until beer thirty..today is dragging..and it's over 80 degrees out and muggy..yuck


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sitting in the Jacksonville Airport waiting to get home...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> Sitting in the Jacksonville Airport waiting to get home...



What airport do you usually fly out of??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 3, 2008)

Just got back from running errands on the bike. It is warm and a wee muggy, but there's a breeze and I think a storm/rain is moving in tonite with some rain on Wed, too.


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What airport do you usually fly out of??



Either Stewart of Laguardia...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2008)

Re-Stringing my Gibson LP standard ---  almost time to Rock


----------



## krisskis (Jun 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you usually work the middle of the night shift???  Wow it must be a huge hospital..



Yes i do. I do the 7pm to 7:40 am shift. It is a huge hospital 

Ok...i am out of bed, showered and dressed <dont know if i am actually AWAKE after 3 1/2 hours of sleep, but working on it> and ready to start my day. Off to put up my daughter from school, then pick up my son at the HS from a football meeting, then going to Hofstra to watch the Wantagh girls lacrosse championship game...GO WARRIORS!! Then its a quick bite to eat and off to the hospital to see my FIL. Hoping to be in bed by 11 tonight. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 3, 2008)

Watching the financials tank as I make $$$ on the short side. Too funny how the "crisis" was over a few weeks ago, ROFLMAO!!!!!!!! Still in the 3rd inning.........


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2008)

Just finished eating some fresh cherries...yum!  On to more laundry.  Exciting, I know.

I did get in a 27 minute walk/jog on my parents' treadmill.  Though the little guy unplugged it a few times while I was in the middle of running.    I would have gone longer but the kids were getting into trouble and it was HOT even with the fan blowing on me.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

Right now I'm sitting at my desk, having a diet pepsi, and debating whether I spend the next 10 minutes until my next patient arrives filling out charts or reading the daily arrival of dental journals that was in the mailbox today.  Who am I kidding,  I'll likely just get in 10 minutes of post whoring!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

Sitting at my desk with about 25 minutes to kill until I have to goto my 4 1/2 year old daughters pre-school graduation party/potluck dinner tonight.  Should be a fun event, albeit with a few out of tune songs I'm guessing


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

Drinking beer..post whoring..thinging about where I'm going to have dinner..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 3, 2008)

Watching some weenie claim that the commodities run up is over. Drinking vodka with fresh OJ, achieved smallness.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

getting small!!..and hungry


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sitting in the Atlanta airport working on a presentation for a trip to Germany next week..

Checking out the southern talent too..  wow...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> Checking out the southern talent too..  wow...



Me and Quagmire..find that mad steezy..JEA!!!


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Me and Quagmire..find that mad steezy..JEA!!!



gigity gigty...

Hot flight attendendts everywhere...  






Wish I was "small"...


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know how it happened, but even though the kids were all keyed up at bath time (I went to get towels and they flooded the bathroom ), they're actually BOTH in bed right now.  The little guy is asleep, the older one is wide awake.  We'll see how long this lasts....

I am in my jammies chilling in bed with "3 and a half men" on TV in the background.  REALLY tired tonight.  Maybe I'll go to sleep before 11PM?  Though I do have some reading I'd like to do...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> getting small!!..and hungry



Homemade cheese steaks, with filet, brie, onions and a port ketchup..YEEEAAA BOIEEE!!!


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

still sitting in the airport...   somebody entertain me...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> still sitting in the airport...   somebody entertain me...



http://m.youtube.com/details?v=K1GjyrQiSRs&warned=1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> still sitting in the airport...   somebody entertain me...




Wow you probably could have driven home faster..There's a guy at the local bar who has a house here and in Florida.  He drives the 17 hours from Florida to PA straight with his wife..He leave Florida at 4:00AM and gets here at 9:00PM..that's quite a day..especially considering $69 one way fares from the Lehigh Valley airport..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

I went to Cali Burrite and got two tacos and chicken quesidillas..they make their own salsa and it's mad steezy yo..I'm also following a high school buddy of mine who has made the final table at the 1st No-limit event of the World Series of poker..He's currently 5th in chips and top prize is around $900k but 9th is about $100k..with a $1500 buy in and almost 4,000 people who began the tournement three days ago.  Go Theo..


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2008)

Early bedtime didn't work out... youngest is already up for the 3rd time and won't go back to sleep.

I have such a headache right now.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Early bedtime didn't work out... youngest is already up for the 3rd time and won't go back to sleep.
> 
> I have such a headache right now.


What we've found is the two kids don't *have to* have the same bedtime. If the oldest is ready, put her down and keep the youngest up longer. It will get better. Livie was a terrible sleeper compared to Abby and even she will go down around 6:30 - 7 pm now.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 3, 2008)

Nuthin, watching Family Guy and posting.


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> What we've found is the two kids don't *have to* have the same bedtime. If the oldest is ready, put her down and keep the youngest up longer. It will get better. Livie was a terrible sleeper compared to Abby and even she will go down around 6:30 - 7 pm now.


I usually put down Mags first (because once she falls asleep, she's a deep sleeper) and Ethan within a half hour.  But he fell asleep first today.  Every time he's woken up, she's slept through it, so that's not so bad.  It's just that he's a terrible sleeper.  Doesn't go to sleep, doesn't stay asleep, takes forever to get back to sleep.  It's very frustrating, especially since he's cranky from being so tired all the time.

Just got him back to sleep... we'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 3, 2008)

Finally home. Went to the lacrosse game...the girls from wantagh took a beating and lost 23 to 8. It was a heartbreaker. This is the 4th year in a row that garden city beat us in the campionship game. Went to the hospital to see the father in law and finally got the scoop on what was actually wrong with him. Nothing TOO serious. Just finished helping 10 yr old with her anatomy homework and going to sit down to watch some TV. Hoping sleep comes easily for me tonight.Tomorrow is the daughter's boat trip out of freeport for her 5th grade graduation. 90 10 and 11 yr olds on a boat for 4 hours with food music and dancing....they need to have alcohol for the parents...LOL. And i was just informed by the 14 yr old that its supposed to be raining all day tomorrow....should be a thrill a minute.


----------



## hardline (Jun 3, 2008)

waiting for tomato pie they say 45min but they really mean 120 but they have the best pies and the dopest tripple chocolate cake. im hungry.


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow you probably could have driven home faster..There's a guy at the local bar who has a house here and in Florida.  He drives the 17 hours from Florida to PA straight with his wife..He leave Florida at 4:00AM and gets here at 9:00PM..that's quite a day..especially considering $69 one way fares from the Lehigh Valley airport..



i hear ya...   I love to drive...  
Normally I fly out of NYC but we had a 3 day festival in Hunter and my band played the after party Sunday from 2 to 4AM..   So i was up unitl 530AM for the 3rd consecutive night... wow...  not bad for a crusty 45 year old...

Didn't have the energy to drive more then an hour...

right now... I just want to get on the plane and sleep...


----------



## hardline (Jun 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> i hear ya...   I love to drive...
> Normally I fly out of NYC but we had a 3 day festival in Hunter and my band played the after party Sunday from 2 to 4AM..   So i was up unitl 530AM for the 3rd consecutive night... wow...  not bad for a crusty 45 year old...
> 
> Didn't have the energy to drive more then an hour...
> ...



i dont like to go out if i need to get up the next morrning. it takes me two days to recover from staying up so late. when i started having tis problem i new i was not a young boy anymore.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 3, 2008)

40's might be the new thirty, but it doesn't apply to late/all niters and functioning the next day.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> i hear ya...   I love to drive...
> Normally I fly out of NYC but we had a 3 day festival in Hunter and my band played the after party Sunday from 2 to 4AM..   So i was up unitl 530AM for the 3rd consecutive night... wow...  not bad for a crusty 45 year old...
> 
> Didn't have the energy to drive more then an hour...
> ...



Want to share your take on the music at Hunter this past weekend?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2008)

It's Opilio season!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> It's Opilio season!



Hell Yeah Deadliest Catch rules..it's been on alot lately


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2008)

Getting set to watch the Mets game....Pedro's return tonight out in San Francisco.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Getting set to watch the Mets game....Pedro's return tonight out in San Francisco.



+1


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2008)

Self-help reading and going through some old clothes.  Love getting rid of the stuff that's too big!  

Still have an awful headache though... my shoulders ache, too.  Must be a tension headache.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 3, 2008)

Going to bed a few posts shy of 2000.


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, c'mon!  You don't have 4 more posts in you tonight?


----------



## hardline (Jun 3, 2008)

ckofer said:


> going To Bed A Few Posts Shy Of 2000.



Weak


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> It's Opilio season!



+1  It sure is! except it's opie time on the DVR for me right now as I just had too much going on at 9pm!

Right now I'm watching the Wizzard getting slammed with 40 footers and a full stack of pots on deck


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Going to bed a few posts shy of 2000.



Do we need to send you to AZ post whore rehab??  Quitting for the night that close to a major milestone post whore number would be like skipping out on a powder day because only 15" fell instead of 18" 

Right now I've got 6 more tonight to post whore my way to 2400!


----------



## hardline (Jun 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Do we need to send you to AZ post whore rehab??  Quitting for the night that close to a major milestone post whore number would be like skipping out on a powder day because only 15" fell instead of 18"
> 
> Right now I've got 6 more tonight to post whore my way to 2400!



but 2400 isn't like 2000. its just pure antiwhore.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

hardline said:


> but 2400 isn't like 2000. its just pure antiwhore.



Now hardline I just hope you don't anti post whore out tonight just 4 shy of 300 

Only 1 more to goto to whore my way to 2400


----------



## hardline (Jun 3, 2008)

i was actually thinking about it i picked up speed racer and indiana jones from one of laborers on the site today.


----------



## hardline (Jun 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Now hardline I just hope you don't anti post whore out tonight just 4 shy of 300
> 
> Only 1 more to goto to whore my way to 2400



no antiwhorin'  nuttin' but pimipin'


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2008)

Grabbing a bite to eat since I won't be able to have anything tomorrow for awhile.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Grabbing a bite to eat since I won't be able to have anything tomorrow for awhile.



"plumbing" inspection??


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2008)

I've spent the last hour and a half trying to get both kids back to sleep... and neither one of them is asleep, still.  I'm exhausted.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> "plumbing" inspection??



Nah, ACL surgery. Don't need to clean the plumbing. Just can't put anything in now.


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2008)

severine said:


> I've spent the last hour and a half trying to get both kids back to sleep... and neither one of them is asleep, still.  I'm exhausted.


Ugh, it was well after 3AM when I went to bed with the oldest in her bed and still awake, and the youngest in bed with me because I was too tired to fight it anymore.  :roll:  They really need to make sleeping pills for kids....

Right now, I'm trying to keep the kids from ripping my room apart while I check email.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

severine said:


> They really need to make sleeping pills for kids....
> .



They do!







Of course I've NEVER slipped my kids a quick dose of this when their making the energizer bunny look lethargic at bed/naptime


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

Right now I'm sitting at my desk looking out at the rain coming down and my schedule this AM and realizing that this morning isn;t in all likelyhoood seem like its moving fast


----------



## krisskis (Jun 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> They do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yea....i also have been known to NEVER use benadryl on my patients or my own kids!

Sorry to hear they kept you up all night, Sev. I actually slept for 4 1/2 hours without waking up last night...first time in 2 weeks i didnt have insomnia....must have been the BENADRYL!!


----------



## krisskis (Jun 4, 2008)

Right now im sitting here trying to will myself to get the hell up and take a shower. I have to be down in Freeport at 10:30 am for my daughters 5th grade graduation trip on a party boat. Its only 59 degrees and raining outside. This truly sucks.


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2008)

Raining today so I just finished up an exercise DVD and now I'm going to take a shower.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 4, 2008)

Did 2 km in the pool, put a top coat on the hardware, gonna make some bfast. Puttin away some clutter before the cleaning gals show up.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, I'm off to Freeport to spend 4 fun-filled hours on a party boat with 90 5th graders  At least it stopped raining....for the moment.

Wish me luck!! LOL.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Well, I'm off to Freeport to spend 4 fun-filled hours on a party boat with 90 5th graders  At least it stopped raining....for the moment.
> 
> Wish me luck!! LOL.



Got some ear plugs??


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2008)

Have fun, Kris! 

Let's see... showered, washed dishes, laundry is going, picked up the living room (which will probably remain such for a total of 30 seconds)... time for a break.  Then it will be time to make kids' lunches and try to coerce at least one (preferably both) of them to take a nap.  I may take one, too.  My eyes just don't want to stay open today.

Though I do have some good reading I should be doing, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 4, 2008)

At work..surfing the net..I should be filing..I'm going out into the rain in a bit to screw on some death scrolls on bronze markers..woo hoo..Only 4-5 more hours of work..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 4, 2008)

Eating a poppy bagel with cherry preserves and coffee, watching CNBC n Bloomie


----------



## WJenness (Jun 4, 2008)

FINALLY finishing a Japanese translation build of our software at work. I've been fighting with this for WAY WAY too long.

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 4, 2008)

Eating homemade pho. Veggie garden stoke for my cilantro and parsley that I clipped and ate in the soup.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Got some ear plugs??




Haha...i sure needed them. I now have the headache to prove it. Got home 30 minutes ago and just waiting to go pick her up from school at 3:30. The big dope just got home< my son  > and is hounding me to get off the desktop bacuse he did a research report on his laptop and needs to email it to me and then print it on the desktop...geez...leave me alone will ya?!

The rain held out and there was a peek of sun now and then. The bugs were nasty though...im sure by tomorrow i will have the bites to show it. Daughter has lacrosse practice at 6pm so im thinking pizza for dinner. Husband is going to a union meeting so i dont have to feed him. Then its a shower for her after practice and off to a jewelry, flip flop, ed hardy, clothes party for me and the daughter. Im going for the wine...LOL.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 4, 2008)

About to leave work..almost beer-thirty..big delivery day tomorrow..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

Two more patients this afternoon, a couple of charts and then it's in the car for a drive over to the Albany area for my 15 year college reunion this weekend :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Two more patients this afternoon, a couple of charts and then it's in the car for a drive over to the Albany area for my 15 year college reunion this weekend :beer:



Where did you go to college?  Do you still keep in touch with anybody from college?  My 5 year college reunion was 2 years ago but I didn't attend.  I no longer keep in touch with anybody from college.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 4, 2008)

Watching MSNBC. DC schools in lockdown mode due to severe weather. Tornado warnings in outlying counties. Weirdness.


----------



## Paul (Jun 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Where did you go to college?  Do you still keep in touch with anybody from college?  My 5 year college reunion was 2 years ago but I didn't attend.  I no longer keep in touch with anybody from college.



If we had reunions, this would've been my 15th as well. Lost touch with the last friend from college about 10 years ago.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 4, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Watching MSNBC. DC schools in lockdown mode due to severe weather. Tornado warnings in outlying counties. Weirdness.





It looks like some huge Thunderstorms headed this way in about 2 hours..and maybe some more overnight and into tomorrow morning.  The high for Saturday is expected to reach 94..holy Air conditioning..I want to go running that day to get out a good sweat..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 4, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Watching MSNBC. DC schools in lockdown mode due to severe weather. Tornado warnings in outlying counties. Weirdness.




Holy crap oil prices are dropping alot..will it be relected at the pumps??


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> If we had reunions, this would've been my 15th as well. Lost touch with the last friend from college about 10 years ago.



I got duped into being the chair for my class at my 10th(okay I had a few beers at my class dinner and put my hand up thinking I was getting the waitresses attention for another beer as they were asking who wanted to be chair DOH!  )

On the flipside, a definate perk is that of my class of 1,000 there's a grand total of 5 of us alum's and 3 "guests" and the alumni house has told me that I have budget of clsoe to $7,000 at my disposal.  I'm thinking that my class year atleast won't be going thirsty!  :beer:

Right now I'm waiting for some dental cement to dry on my last patient of the day.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Holy crap oil prices are dropping alot..will it be relected at the pumps??



No. Oil's down because of all the political focus and the toothless, useless CFTC is snooping around so a lot of money is bailing out of oil until they find nothing unusual. 30% of Texas oil futures are controlled by Dubai, under their regulatory scheme, sanctioned by our regulatory body, the CFTC. That's criminal. Morgan Stanley is the single largest holder of heating oil, they're hoarding it and selling it in non US cuurencies. There is a whole bunch of treasonous, moronic selling out going on in broad day light. But that gets into politics. I'm guessing we see oil dip as low as 112-115 before it resumes it's move higher. That's my target before I dip back in on the long side. About the same time the USD micro rally peters out. could be a week or 3 months.


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2008)

Gas went down $.02/gal today where I usually fill up.  

Making dinner for the kids currently.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 4, 2008)

That's no relief. Any dip in gas prices will be tiny and shortlived. 10% lower would start being meaningful. I'll be surprised if pump prices drop that much. Catalina Island has 5+$ gas, as does death Valley, lol. got there before 6/15. OH MYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm working on some implants ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This gal has a guiness world record. Mom and Dad must be very proud of her. stumbled on this while surfing Drudge.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1245660.ece


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

Right now I'm sitting in my hotel room outside of Albany,  having a couple of beers and watching the penguins/redwings game


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2008)

Sitting in bed, about to do some good reading.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 4, 2008)

not feeling much different since I crossed the 2000 post line

kinda like 1-1-2000


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2008)

Just realized in the last 5 minutes that the hotel I'm staying at isn't far from both a local firehouse AND one of the flight paths for the Albany airport   Guess I better ice down a few more beers to make sure that I don't get woken up by random noises tonight


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 5, 2008)

Took advantage of nature's carwash and towelled off the Pilot. Heat wave is on its way, looks like 3-5 days of 90+. NYC heat index will push over 100. Sweatler time. Cream of wheat with strawberries and banana. Wacthing CNBC, reading a few blogs.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

Sitting on the floor using the cpm machine. Cartoons are on to keep the kids occupied and I'm drinking a smoothy my wife made for me. Took a couple Oxy Codone an hour a go and feeling pretty good after a painful start this morning.


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Took a couple Oxy Codone an hour a go and feeling pretty good after a painful start this morning.


I bet! 

I'm heading out to my parents' house to use their treadmill.  Then I have a few errands to run.  Gray day outside so I probably won't get any outdoors time with the kids, but we'll be busy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous Day here - went to Orthopedist  for a secondery consult yesterday just a bit of arthritis in onehip -- about 10 degrees loss of ROM in one side.  So  normal aging process at work . NO surgery needed at all or in foreseeable future  or perhaps never 

There was NO fracture, no  deterioration  and no hernia , groin pull or NUTHIN---JUST REFERRED pain from  arthritis so ---NO RESTRICTION S ON LIFESTYLE  ( Was frankly worried --- EXCEPT  NO BUMP SKIING ___GREG  ) 

The  Orthipod said I was in REMARKABLE shape for 65----------- Made my friggin day --   

Told him i was to Dumb to Rust out ,  rather Burn out !!  To celebrate i'm heading out to play 18 holes  Walking the course ), I'll ache but damn it ain't gonna kill me or stop me 

Morale of the story for YOU YOUNG BUCKS (Continue to  use it or loose it -------both physically and intellectually  )

LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 5, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Gorgeous Day here - went to Orthopedist  for a secondery consult yesterday just a bit of arthritis in onehip -- about 10 degrees loss of ROM in one side.  So  normal aging process at work . NO surgery needed at all or in foreseeable future  or perhaps never
> 
> There was NO fracture, no  deterioration  and no hernia , groin pull or NUTHIN---JUST REFERRED pain from  arthritis so ---NO RESTRICTION S ON LIFESTYLE  ( Was frankly worried --- EXCEPT  NO BUMP SKIING ___GREG  )
> 
> ...



That's good news, WD. Perfect day to hit the linx, it's still nice and cool out here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

I helped set 4 large monuments this morning..now I'm surfing the net, eating lunch and ready for some fun in the office..filing and answering phones...My Dads bimmer just got rammed into by a college girl in a Geo Prizm..luckily it wasn't a hit and run but it will probably be 4-5K in damage.

After work I think I'm going to go to the bar for 1 or 8 beers..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Gorgeous Day here - went to Orthopedist  for a secondery consult yesterday just a bit of arthritis in onehip -- about 10 degrees loss of ROM in one side.  So  normal aging process at work . NO surgery needed at all or in foreseeable future  or perhaps never
> 
> There was NO fracture, no  deterioration  and no hernia , groin pull or NUTHIN---JUST REFERRED pain from  arthritis so ---NO RESTRICTION S ON LIFESTYLE  ( Was frankly worried --- EXCEPT  NO BUMP SKIING ___GREG  )
> 
> ...



That's hardcore..most places around here require carts..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

Chillin on the cpm with a popsicle and just popped in Wanderland.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

Sitting on my computer at work..my entire body is dried up sweat.,.since I got sweaty this morning..so I'm looking forward to taking a shower afterwork.  I talked myself out of going to the bar but instead I'm going to the beer store to get a case of something...then hitting up the Allentown Farmers market for some grub..tonight I'm going to follow my buddy Theo Tran whose currently chipleader in the current $1500 No limit event at the World Series of Poker in Las Vegas with 150 players remaining.  Check out www.cardplayer.com for details.  He won $300k the other day when he came in 4th among a field of 3900...wow..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Chillin on the cpm with a popsicle and just popped in Wanderland.



What's the cpm?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's hardcore..most places around here require carts..



 AND THANX  YOU TOO MOE for the kind words !!



Yeah one of the good things 'bout livin in a TIME Warp kinda place --the pace is VERY civil  and  folks are LAID BACK-- NOTHIN MUCH BOTHERS THEM CEPT TAXES   

Played crappy 20 over par  usaually 12 -23 ------but hell no complants , just happy to be out there after 2 week layoff ( I friggin was going nutz -- prolly didn't have FAR to go    )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> AND THANX  YOU TOO MOE for the kind words !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure don't write very proper for a former college President..:flame:

lmbfao..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What's the cpm?



continuos passive motion machine. This contraption I stick my leg in and it slowly flexes it back and forth. Gotta do it 3 times a day 2 hrs at a time for about a week.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2008)

oops my  mind is sun rotted  usual handicap 12 to 13


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You sure don't write very proper for a former college President..:flame:
> 
> lmbfao..



THAT would BE TRUE GSS  had a wonderful admin asst would made me look FAR BETTER than i ever was  

PS always was DIFFERANT from the norm -- had a great affinity for teh "contemporary scenen and stil do   -  that's why i truly ENJOY YOUR irreverance


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> continuos passive motion machine. This contraption I stick my leg in and it slowly flexes it back and forth. Gotta do it 3 times a day 2 hrs at a time for about a week.



Yikes...I don't think I can sit still that long..unless I smoke really good weed..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> THAT would BE TRUE GSS  had a wonderful admin asst would made me look FAR BETTER than i ever was
> 
> PS always was DIFFERANT from the norm -- had a great affinity for teh "contemporary scenen and stil do   -  that's why i truly ENJOY YOUR irreverance



It's funny reading back over your post a few up in this thread..you write in short hand...lol..it's funny...cept when ya write bout taxes..lol


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yikes...I don't think I can sit still that long..unless I smoke really good weed..



Well, I've got percocet (oxy codone).  My butt does get sore though.


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> After work I think I'm going to go to the bar for 1 or 8 beers..


That's a pretty big range.  :lol:

Did 30 minutes walk/jog on the treadmill... ran more than before, too.  Knees are feeling pretty good, so I'm continuing my 5K training. 

Right now... making a sort of in between lunch-dinner for the kids.  We were out running errands and the little guy slept anyway so it sorta got past me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Well, I've got percocet (oxy codone).  My butt does get sore though.



I love percocets and vicoden as well..I wish they were over the counter.


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Well, I've got percocet (oxy codone).  My butt does get sore though.



Well stop using them as suppositories!!!  :roll:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Gettin ready for a major pig out with several  friends tonite  . 

We're heading to a Chicken  n' Biscuits country style Supper with all kinds o homemade pies , desserts etc etc . Its a monthly thing and "everyone " in the area hits it up ---ALL u can eat $7--the NORTH COUNTRY  is awesome . REAL comfort food --Diets be damned !

IT's SUMMER time along the ST Lawrence R and the Livin is EASY


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Well stop using them as suppositories!!!  :roll:



rofl! :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Gettin ready for a major pig out with several  friends tonite  .
> 
> We're heading to a Chicken  n' Biscuits country style Supper with all kinds o homemade pies , desserts etc etc . Its a monthly thing and "everyone " in the area hits it up ---ALL u can eat $7--the NORTH COUNTRY  is awesome . REAL comfort food --Diets be damned !
> 
> IT's SUMMER time along the ST Lawrence R and the Livin is EASY



Do you live near the 1,000 islands???  I hear there's some good salad dressing in those parts.  Oh yeah what's the difference between dinner and supper??  It always bothers me when people say Supper....I always call it dinner..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you live near the 1,000 islands???  I hear there's some good salad dressing in those parts.  Oh yeah what's the difference between dinner and supper??  It always bothers me when people say Supper....I always call it dinner..



1. Bingo we  got ourselves a winner here !  Near 'bout 20 minute drive 

2.> Yeah great salad dressing not sure how it differs from Russian  dressing ( but better minds on this topic e.g. Deadheadskier )  might be knowledgeable .

3. Supper is a  North Country colloqialism and frankly in most folks minds here  connotes a degree of  INFORMALITY,  Relaxed   like in church suppers or country style suppers at various organizations  . 

Dinner at least in my limited experience is a bit more formal , organized,  sit down party , good silver , best china ,  good wine/ after dinner drinks etc  kinda vibe


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 5, 2008)

Cranked out the lawn before the muggies roll in with the heat. Started happy hour early, watching CNBC and wishin I'd thrown some money on oil yesterday. Wow, wadda reversal. So much for "strong dollar" policy..roflmao!!! Keep spinnin' those lies.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

Back from the Farmers market..I picked up Gazpacho, potato skins, turkey, turkey bacon, and rolling paper from the Tobacco shop.  Sam Adams summer in my fridge..I'm about to take a cold shower..AC cranking..then chillax...I'm going to watch the episode of The Real World that I missed last night at 7PM..


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2008)

Sitting on the unbelievibly crowded MetroNorth train, just past Stamford. Ugh,,


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 5, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> 1. Bingo we  got ourselves a winner here !  Near 'bout 20 minute drive
> 
> 2.> Yeah great salad dressing not sure how it differs from Russian  dressing ( but better minds on this topic e.g. Deadheadskier )  might be knowledgeable .
> 
> ...



I think  russian has no relish/pickles, 1000 Island does.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jun 5, 2008)

Paul said:


> Sitting on the unbelievibly crowded MetroNorth train, just past Stamford. Ugh,,



I know what you mean. Just got off my 1 hour and fifteen minute (twice) daily routine...bus, subway, train. For me, it's cheap, but not easy, especially after a long day. Today I had the pleasure of listening to an obnoxious person talking on her cell phone a seat behind me - in an otherwise completely empty car. When the guy came around to check tickets, she hid her phone, smiled, and tried to make small talk with him about the nasty weather. What a phony. Lucky for me, no one else came on our section the enitre 35 minutes. Never again will I sit in the last car. 

Next year will be nice, since I should have enough money saved up to buy a car. Gas will be another problem.


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I changed the air filter on my Blazer (woohoo - all by myself!) and was going to go looking for the stuff to change the oil but the little guy woke up... and that was 30 min ago and he's still not back to sleep for good.  SIGH.  I feel like I spend 20 hrs a day caring for that kid.  He's an awful sleeper (and tonight I even gave him ibuprofen for teething pain AND benadryl... apparently nothing will knock him out).


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

severine said:


> He's an awful sleeper (and tonight I even gave him ibuprofen for teething pain AND benadryl... apparently nothing will knock him out).



Have tried these: http://www.hylands.com/products/teething.php?

They've been a godsend to us with the teething. The kids loved them so much we called them babycrack.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Well, I changed the air filter on my Blazer (woohoo - all by myself!) and was going to go looking for the stuff to change the oil but the little guy woke up... and that was 30 min ago and he's still not back to sleep for good.  SIGH.  I feel like I spend 20 hrs a day caring for that kid.  He's an awful sleeper (and tonight I even gave him ibuprofen for teething pain AND benadryl... apparently nothing will knock him out).



Hopefully your son has a ton of energy like that when he's older.  Then he'll take all that energy and make a ton of $$$$ and buy you a Mercedes.  My Mom didn't get that because I spend most of my energy posting on ski forums, skiing, and rapping in front of the mirror..

Right now I'm wondering if I should hit up the local bar..one side of me is saying..go it will be fun..the other side is like..you're going to drop a bunch of money and have a wicked hangover.  It's like one of those books from back in the day where you can choose your adventure.  For scenerio number 1. turn to page 56 and for scenerio number 2..turn to page 43.  Those were some Steezy Books.


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2008)

That would be nice.   Heck, I'd be happy with an Audi, doesn't need to be a Mercedes. 

I've used Hyland's Teething Tablets on my daughter.  Her daycare provider thought they were a Godsend (she went to daycare until she was 18 months old).  But for some reason, they don't seem to work as well on the little guy.  He's just determined to not sleep and be miserable all the time because he's tired.  Though if I get him around a bunch of other people, he doesn't act that way and I'm sure they think I'm making it up.

So right now... trying to fold laundry but I gave up on getting the little guy to go to sleep so he's awake in the living room just sitting there, half zoned-out.  I'm surprised he can even sit up.  When I finally do get him to bed, I have some reading and research to do.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2008)

Right now I'm on a boat on the Hudson River heading North from Albany back towards the dock in Troy.  My college's reunion cruise.  Lots of :beer: being consumed along with some really embarassing stories of "past events" that happend


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm on a boat on the Hudson River heading North from Albany back towards the dock in Troy.  My college's reunion cruise.  Lots of :beer: being consumed along with some really embarassing stories of "past events" that happend



Then what the fark are you doing on AZ????


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2008)

Paul said:


> Then what the fark are you doing on AZ????



At my table right now is the former chairman of Motorola, Ed Zander.  Let's just say that he has some really cool wireless net stuff


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> At my table right now is the former chairman of Motorola, Ed Zander.  Let's just say that he has some really cool wireless net stuff



Its only as good as the network its on...;-)


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2008)

severine said:


> was going to go looking for the stuff to change the oil...


Pay someone to do it. Changing your oil is not worth the headache to save like 10 bucks, plus have to deal with discarding the oil. I used to do all that kind of mundane stuff on my POS cars all the time and found it's just not worth it.


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2008)

BTW, I'm doing the white trash thing again and swilling cold Miller Lites from a can. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, I'm doing the white trash thing again and swilling cold Miller Lites from a can. :lol:



Bud light cans for me currently   But they're cold and free (okay I had to pay for the party cruise I'm on, but it's open bar once onboard )  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Bud light cans for me currently   But they're cold and free (okay I had to pay for the party cruise I'm on, but it's open bar once onboard )  :beer:



I like a quality beer as much as the next guy, but as long as the shwag beer is icy cold and you drink them within 10 minutes, all is good. Gonna be a HOT weekend. Planning to crush a bunch of cans of swill.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> I like a quality beer as much as the next guy, but as long as the shwag beer is icy cold and you drink them within 10 minutes, all is good. Gonna be a HOT weekend. Planning to crush a bunch of cans of swill.



+1


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2008)

Party boat is getting ready to dock   Time to get back on dry land and head to the brew pub that's just down the street from the dock for a few more :beer: and to watch the Celtics/Lakers game


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pay someone to do it. Changing your oil is not worth the headache to save like 10 bucks, plus have to deal with discarding the oil. I used to do all that kind of mundane stuff on my POS cars all the time and found it's just not worth it.


The last time I did that, I ended up paying $45 at Valvoline.    Whereas it cost me $12 for the oil and $5 for the oil filter.  I was just going to see if I could do it.  I think I have someone who will do it for me if I choose not to.  I'm kind of having fun seeing how many things I thought I couldn't do that I really can.   (Like changing the air filter...)  I need my brakes done, too, but there's NO WAY I'm going to try that one.  :lol:

Right now... well, my little boy has stayed asleep for 45 min now so hopefully he'll stretch it out a bit longer.  So I had a little me time and now I'm going to read.


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2008)

severine said:


> The last time I did that, I ended up paying $45 at Valvoline.    Whereas it cost me $12 for the oil and $5 for the oil filter.  I was just going to see if I could do it.  I think I have someone who will do it for me if I choose not to.  I'm kind of having fun seeing how many things I thought I couldn't do that I really can.   (Like changing the air filter...)



You got ripped off. $25 tops. I hear ya on the trying new things deal though.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 6, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Lets see if I got this right .. your on a party boat but your still posting .. wow you got issues here my friend.




Ok this is sad...i just got hoem mfrom my pediatric residents graduatione party. I had 5 extra dirty martinis and iom feeling no pain...i think...LOL....i really have to go to bed...i have to be up atn  6:15 to wake the son up for school...damn kids cant get up on their own.Figured i would post while i drink a gallon of way=ter to head off the hangover that i may have in the morning.

Ok i just looked at the way i spelled and i think im too drunk to fix it...LOl...i will postr a hangover report in the moring....BTW...danced my ass off tonight!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Ok this is sad...i just got hoem mfrom my pediatric residents graduatione party. I had 5 extra dirty martinis and iom feeling no pain...i think...LOL....i really have to go to bed...i have to be up atn  6:15 to wake the son up for school...damn kids cant get up on their own.Figured i would post while i drink a gallon of way=ter to head off the hangover that i may have in the morning.
> 
> Ok i just looked at the way i spelled and i think im too drunk to fix it...LOl...i will postr a hangover report in the moring....BTW...danced my ass off tonight!!!




quote worthy drunkin' posting worth preserving for future laughs

glad you had a good night!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm back from the bar..I was whoring the jukebox with Gorrilaz, Hall and Oats and INXS.  I was just on the phone with my buddy Tom who lives in Montana and who skis with me at Jackson Hole.  He has a 7-week old daughter.  I was talking to him about an epic roadtrip next season from Salt Lake City(skiing Alta and Snowbird)..to Jackson..then Targhee..then Big Sky then Bridger Bowl and seeing some old friends in Bozeman.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Lets see if I got this right .. your on a party boat but your still posting .. wow you got issues here my friend.



If I had an Iphone which I'm getting soon..I'd post everywhere including the ski lift..the internet is kewl...

Go Celtics..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> You got ripped off. $25 tops. I hear ya on the trying new things deal though.




I have a coupon for a $19.99 oil change from where I got my new tires..I never plan on changing my own oil..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Ok this is sad...i just got hoem mfrom my pediatric residents graduatione party. I had 5 extra dirty martinis and iom feeling no pain...i think...LOL....i really have to go to bed...i have to be up atn  6:15 to wake the son up for school...damn kids cant get up on their own.Figured i would post while i drink a gallon of way=ter to head off the hangover that i may have in the morning.
> 
> Ok i just looked at the way i spelled and i think im too drunk to fix it...LOl...i will postr a hangover report in the moring....BTW...danced my ass off tonight!!!



Wow that's alot of Martinis..I had beer at home..and at two different bars..and my alarm is set for 6AM..make your son get up on his own..I used to have a paper-route from age 12 to 16 and I woke up at 5:15AM


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I took a shot at ya .. but you haven't found it..



You mean your lame attempt at rapping???


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2008)

Apparently I was only allowed 4.5 hrs of sleep last night.  Been up since 4:48AM and he's not planning on going back to sleep.  That's ok.... in less than 12 hrs, I'll be a free woman for the weekend!  (And won't be getting any sleep anyway :lol


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good for you krisskis congrats......

Right now I'm getting ready to head to work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

I just realized my car is a mile away at the bar...doh


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> You got ripped off. $25 tops. I hear ya on the trying new things deal though.



That can depend on the car though.  Some newer vehicles have 'special' filters that cost more to replace.  That's the case with our Hyundai, the filter it requires is about $16, so an oil change runs in the low 30's


----------



## krisskis (Jun 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow that's alot of Martinis..I had beer at home..and at two different bars..and my alarm is set for 6AM..make your son get up on his own..I used to have a paper-route from age 12 to 16 and I woke up at 5:15AM



Ok i am up and showered and feel good, just tired. I know my son needs to get up on his own but he doesnt wake up to his alarm...I DO!! Now to startr my day  

5 martinis isnt THAT much...i can do more...just didnt want to feel like crap today.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 6, 2008)

Took a shower, sippin green tea, CNBC, watching oil and the sad US $.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

About to uncrate and measure a truckload of granite bases that just came in..it's not too hot and muggy yet but by the time I'm done..I'll be sweaty..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Ok i am up and showered and feel good, just tired. I know my son needs to get up on his own but he doesnt wake up to his alarm...I DO!! Now to startr my day
> 
> 5 martinis isnt THAT much...i can do more...just didnt want to feel like crap today.



I guess it depends on how big the martinis are..some have 3 shots of booze in them so that would get me wasted.  I'm already in the mood to drink..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Took a shower, sippin green tea, CNBC, watching oil and the sad US $.



Wow oil is up 10 bucks in 24 hours..

I really want a Mickey D's or Dunkin Donuts breakfast..:dunce::idea:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 6, 2008)

Almost 134 right now


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2008)

I"ve been completely wasted on 3 martinis before.  Can't imagine 5!  

Right now... just finished the dishes and not long before that, cleaning up the $7 bag of cherries that my daughter smeared all over the living room floor while I took a shower.    Checking email then I have laundry and job search to do.  I should probably figure out my living situation, too, since technically I'm supposed to be out of my apartment in 24 days.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got back to the hotel room after playing in my college's alumni golf tournament (had a bit of a rain delay start due to the t-storms that parked themselves over Albany from about 3AM until about 9AM).  My team won, and I won both the long drive and closest to the pin contests(picked up a bunch of college logo gear/clothing as a result  )

Right now I'm kicking back in the room with a couple of cold beers and waiting for my wife to arrive from CT, then it's off to a luau :beer:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm kicking back in the room with a couple of cold beers and waiting for my wife to arrive from CT, then it's off to a luau :beer:




Huh huh....
Looking forward to getting a lei?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Huh huh....
> Looking forward to getting a lei?



With an bit of luck   (and maybe one or 2 of these :beer:  )


----------



## ckofer (Jun 6, 2008)

eating grapes


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just got back to the hotel room after playing in my college's alumni golf tournament (had a bit of a rain delay start due to the t-storms that parked themselves over Albany from about 3AM until about 9AM).  My team won, and I won both the long drive and closest to the pin contests(picked up a bunch of college logo gear/clothing as a result  )
> 
> Right now I'm kicking back in the room with a couple of cold beers and waiting for my wife to arrive from CT, then it's off to a luau :beer:



Congrats..how long was the drive?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

I just woke up from a nap and I have lots of posts to read on here..woo hoo


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

I bypassed drinking beer tonight..I just went on a nice 2 mile walk(30 minutes) around the neighborhood..It's in the upper 70s with humidity above 80 percent..wow is it sticky/muggy out there.  I'm looking forward to taking a walk tomorrow morning when it's cool out and maybe in the afternoon as well just to torture myself and sweat out all the toxins.  I'm about to drink some ice water..gulp gulp gulp..water never tastes this good..

Time for a cold shower..


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I bypassed drinking beer tonight.



Wuss. I did a little ride on the MTB this evening and now I'm crushing Miller Lites. :lol:


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2008)

As I said in the other thread, my sis and her friends bailed on me tonight.  So right now I'm sitting in bed, "The Bucket List" is on in the background and I think I'm going to have a nice drink or two.  It will be so nice to sleep in a little tomorrow morning...though not too late because it's a couch-to-5k training day for me and I want to accomplish that early in the day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wuss. I did a little ride on the MTB this evening and now I'm crushing Miller Lites. :lol:



Yeah...I love replacing sweat with beer..It gets you buzzed quicker.


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah...I love replacing sweat with beer..It gets you buzzed quicker.


Why do you think I'm still doing the running program?  Far better than any buzz I've had from drinking.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Why do you think I'm still doing the running program?  Far better than any buzz I've had from drinking.



I love getting a runners high..not as good as the euphoria of a powder or steezy vert day but it's up there.  Last summer I ran 4 miles in 40 minutes on a hot muggy night....I meant to just run my 5k neighborhood route but I felt good and went another mile.  I must have lost 5 pounds from sweat..


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm nowhere near that good right now.    But I'll get there.  My 1st 5K is July 27th so I have to get my butt in gear.

Right now... sipping some cranberry/concord grape juice with Stoli Raspberry.   I made it a little strong, but since I'm home it's no big deal.  Though I definitely have to go easy because I don't want a hangover tomorrow to contend with.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Yeah, I'm nowhere near that good right now.    But I'll get there.  My 1st 5K is July 27th so I have to get my butt in gear.
> 
> Right now... sipping some cranberry/concord grape juice with Stoli Raspberry.   I made it a little strong, but since I'm home it's no big deal.  Though I definitely have to go easy because I don't want a hangover tomorrow to contend with.





That sounds freaking good..I've never made a mixed drink with grape juice.


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

Vodka + cran-raspberry is the shiz....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Wake n bakin, coffee, leftover pizza, watering, took the day off yesterday and went out for late lunch and beers at Sullivan's. Burgers, calamari, raw bar, summer ales, cigars, freezing cold bar with 3 people in it. Life is good.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Remounted hot tub lid hardware, draining out half the water to refill with cold water for some heatwave relief later today. Feeling like a blender drink day for sure. Checking odds on Belmont and gonna place some bets.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Eating three strips of turkey bacon..finishing off my Gazpaucho..drinking Sugar Free Red Bull..gonna get small..surfing the net..loving the fact that I have nothing up this weekend..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Gonna bike over to Superfresh and grab a few missing ceviche ingredients and some Ritas water ice for blender drinks.....YEEEEEEHAAAWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Eating three strips of turkey bacon


You mean you don't eat the whole package at one time?!    :lol:

Eating some leftover pizza.  Trying to firm up my plans for tonight.  Otherwise, just enjoying the silence.  I did my 30 min walk/run earlier this morning and am grateful I don't have to be out in the yucky humidity right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

severine said:


> You mean you don't eat the whole package at one time?!    :lol:
> .



Nah..but back when I lived in Montana I would eat about a half of package in a sitting.  I bought the Turkey bacon at the Farmers market.  I only bought 6 thick strips and it was under 2 bucks.  Except for beer..it's all about portion control..so you have more room in your stomach for beer...lol

Right now I'm freezing a bottle of water for the long walk I'm going to go on..I've got my SPF30 at the ready..cause it's blazing out there..heat index is about 100.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW. Sweatler Central out there! That's it for the biking this weekend, except before 10AM. Went nuts at the store and got a dz fresh oysters I'm gonna shuck, chilean sea bass, tilapia, big scallops, shrimp, squid, sole, small amount of each for the ceviche. Time to refill the tub with icy cold water!! I hear the blender callin' my name.........


----------



## ckofer (Jun 7, 2008)

Ruining my 15-yr old's life by making him study for finals


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> WOW. Sweatler Central out there! That's it for the biking this weekend, except before 10AM. Went nuts at the store and got a dz fresh oysters I'm gonna shuck, chilean sea bass, tilapia, big scallops, shrimp, squid, sole, small amount of each for the ceviche. Time to refill the tub with icy cold water!! I hear the blender callin' my name.........



Sa Weet..I haven't gotten my ass off the computer yet..good call on the seafood.  I might have to pick up with Jumbo cocktail shrimp later..it's way to hot to cook anything in the oven.  Just 2 weekends ago all the poor people with pools were bitching how cool the water was..lol..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm on my third frozen marg, now I'm in buzz maintenance mode. Gonna hop in the tub shortly.......


----------



## krisskis (Jun 7, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Ruining my 15-yr old's life by making him study for finals



Ha...my 15 yr old told me no way is he studying, he went to the beach with his friends. I am going to my daughters 2nd lacrosse game shortly to sweat some more.

Spent 4 hours in the ER last night with my son and husband as they were rear ended by a corvette while sitting at a red light yesterday evening. They were banged up and my husband had pressure in his head, so they did a cat scan of his head and all was fine...he even has a brain  My son has a headache and stiffness in his neck and shoulders, but took some motrin and was out the door this morning. Husband went to work to do some OT...hes in construction, i guess he felt ok this morning.

Then i got to go back to the hospital at 2:30 this morning to take my best friend to the ER because he couldnt stop having seizures. Hes got a seizure disorder and his meds werent working....now hes texting me like a crazy person saying he wants to get the hell out of there!! Hes gonna have to wiat til i have a free moment...LOL. Hes an ER nurse and is probably the worst patient i have ever seen.

I'll be back tonight from work...have a good day all!! Stay cool!!


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

Just finished mowing the grass. Hot out there, but not oppressive.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 7, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Ha...my 15 yr old told me no way is he studying, he went to the beach with his friends. I am going to my daughters 2nd lacrosse game shortly to sweat some more.
> 
> Spent 4 hours in the ER last night with my son and husband as they were rear ended by a corvette while sitting at a red light yesterday evening. They were banged up and my husband had pressure in his head, so they did a cat scan of his head and all was fine...he even has a brain  My son has a headache and stiffness in his neck and shoulders, but took some motrin and was out the door this morning. Husband went to work to do some OT...hes in construction, i guess he felt ok this morning.
> 
> ...





Wow sorry to hear about the accident thank god they are OK . 

LMAO about  your comment  that ER nurses being the  WORST patients


Truer words were never spoken  --IMHO Nurses in general are PIA's  when in the hospital as patients -  We had a ADN/RN  program @ college where i worked and had a great time with that faculty 
and have several nurse friends at the Hospital i am  a board member at -- so i see it all the time


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Finished prepping the ceviche, seafood is "cooking" in the frig. Took a nice cool dip, stoked that I mowed the lawn on Thurs when it was 70. Might watch a rental, "The Walker" or "Nat'l Treasure 2". Watched "The Air I Breathe" last nite. Odd movie, I'm trying to figure out why I liked it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 7, 2008)

Sittin on the couch watching WMs Higher Ground, that is surprisingly on Encore this afternoon.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 7, 2008)

Bagged golf too hot ,  went  sailing i earlier n the St. Lawrence for couple hrs  with a friend who has a 26' Pearson sailboat  awesome  ride today great wind !!! 

then decided to wax and detail the Sport Combi --that was  a workout in this humidity - Time for Brewskis


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm back from a very long walk..most likely the second longest walk I've taken since I did 14 miles in the Walkathon several years back.  I started with just one bottom of half frozen water which thawed out quickly..After 25 minutes I passed Yoccos and stopped in there for a late lunch.  I inhaled a cheesesteak and two pierogies in about 6 minutes..and took a large pink lemonade loaded with ice to go.  I made my way over to the LLehigh Parkway along the little Lehigh river and took the path for about 3 miles..then I weaved my way through a posh neighborhood and made my way back into the Parkway.  I found a Frisbee golf driving disc along the way which will come in handy as there is a nice FOLF course down there.  I ran out of liquids but luckily I passed a few water fountains.  Then I made my way back to Yoccos...2 hours and 10 minutes after I ate there.  I stopped in the A-Plus mini-market nextdoor and bought a Gatorade G2 and a bottle of water.  I sat under a tree in Cedar Beach park and slammed down the drinks.  Then I walked the mile and a half back to my place..mainly uphill.  I stepped on the scale and despite all the fluids I consumed..I was down 4 pounds so I need more water to hydrate myself.  I just got out of a cold shower and I'm DFT..Dead F#cking tired.  In total I estimate my walk to be 10-11 miles and 3 hours in temperatures in the low to mid 90s.


----------



## Terry (Jun 7, 2008)

Sawed about 6 cords of wood this morning, then mowed and trimmed the lawn. Right now I am drinking a cold beer and relaxing.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Congrats..how long was the drive?



Drive was about 295 (depending on how accurate the tee box yardage/sprinkler head markers were).  Closest to the pin was 3'7" on a 155 yard hole   The scary thing for me is that's 2 straight weeks where I won BOTH closest to the pin AND long drive in the tourney I was playing in!  I'm hittin' the ball pretty well right now! 

Right now I'm sitting in my hotel room with my wife having a couple of cold beers and deciding which restaurant we're going to goto tonight after we watch The Belmont at Big Brown's quest for the triple crown!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 7, 2008)

Just fiished some Great grilled Chicken on the barbi with some homemade german style potato salad and nice salad and  mucho cervaso  ala Corona   gonna watch Big Brown do his thing now !!


----------



## Terry (Jun 7, 2008)

My wife just handed me a margarita so now I have a beer and a margarita going!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 7, 2008)

Terry said:


> My wife just handed me a margarita so now I have a beer and a margarita going!



OOH double fisting!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm on my second pitcher of margs. Bet BB to W and P, Denis to W, and Echo to S.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Terry said:


> My wife just handed me a margarita so now I have a beer and a margarita going!



Hell yeah..double fisting is the only way to go..


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

woke up from a nap. the heat just sucks the life out of you. it had to be well over 100 on the roof of the club. just poped a grolsch and got some Woodford Reserve for sippin later.
this heat is just wrong it was july hot today. i need snow temps in the 30's.


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm back from a very long walk..most likely the second longest walk I've taken since I did 14 miles in the Walkathon several years back.  I started with just one bottom of half frozen water which thawed out quickly..After 25 minutes I passed Yoccos and stopped in there for a late lunch.  I inhaled a cheesesteak and two pierogies in about 6 minutes..and took a large pink lemonade loaded with ice to go.  I made my way over to the LLehigh Parkway along the little Lehigh river and took the path for about 3 miles..then I weaved my way through a posh neighborhood and made my way back into the Parkway.  I found a Frisbee golf driving disc along the way which will come in handy as there is a nice FOLF course down there.  I ran out of liquids but luckily I passed a few water fountains.  Then I made my way back to Yoccos...2 hours and 10 minutes after I ate there.  I stopped in the A-Plus mini-market nextdoor and bought a Gatorade G2 and a bottle of water.  I sat under a tree in Cedar Beach park and slammed down the drinks.  Then I walked the mile and a half back to my place..mainly uphill.  I stepped on the scale and despite all the fluids I consumed..I was down 4 pounds so I need more water to hydrate myself.  I just got out of a cold shower and I'm DFT..Dead F#cking tired.  In total I estimate my walk to be 10-11 miles and 3 hours in temperatures in the low to mid 90s.



you are just wrong in the head. it was way to hot here in the city to be doing anything. swampass is becoming a serrious problem. i need to get more underamor undies.


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2008)

Just got home from seeing "Sex and the City" and dinner with my friend.  Called it an early night.  I'm pretty tired so I may actually go to bed soon.  I know I threaten that every night, but I really am exhausted.  The heat is awful.  I'm wilting!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm surprised that my apartment is still cool from my one air conditioning unit..the key was that I cranked it up on Thursday night and it's been running continuously since then.  Earlier when I took a nap..I was lying on my couch and I was too chilly so I used a blanket.  

Right now I just cracked open beer number 2..I'm going to drink alot tonight..I'm still a little dehydrated from my long walk and I have nothing on my agenda tomorrow so I can sleep late.  I'm glad I'm not playing golf tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> you are just wrong in the head. it was way to hot here in the city to be doing anything. swampass is becoming a serrious problem. i need to get more underamor undies.




Hahaha about swampass..When I got back from my 3 hour walk my clothes went right into the hamper..and were just soaked.  Maybe I'll do a similar walk tomorrow..why not..I have another 15 pounds I want to lose..in three weeks I'm going to Virginia with family and I'm definitely not ready to walk around with no shirt on.  Down there it will be even hotter..The water in the lake is going to be like bath water..doh


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

Lit an outdoor fire and chilled with the wife out there over some beers.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Eating some ice cream and channel surfing. I stopped on one channel because there was this really hot tall blonde twirling around dancing. So, I kept watching and it turns out it's some gay awards show. So, I catch her name as Candis Cayne, she stars on some show called Dirty Sexy Money. So, I google her name cuz she's really hot. So, I wonder why she's co-MCing this awards show. So, it turns out she used to be a he. So, now I'm really disturbed, confused and having a personal crying game.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Eating some ice cream and channel surfing. I stopped on one channel because there was this really hot tall blonde twirling around dancing. So, I kept watching and it turns out it's some gay awards show. So, I catch her name as Candis Cayne, she stars on some show called Dirty Sexy Money. So, I google her name cuz she's really hot. So, I wonder why she's co-MCing this awards show. So, it turns out she used to be a he. So, now I'm really disturbed, confused and having a personal crying game.




ahahahahahahahaha...dude looks like a lady...

I just cracked beer #4..I'm eating my second slice of California Pizza Kitchen thincrust..pretty freaking good for frozen pizza.  With my oven at 400 degrees for the 15 minutes..my place got noticeably warmer..doh


----------



## severine (Jun 8, 2008)

Just woke up from a nap.

I had a messed up night last night.  Even though I didn't have the kids to wake up for, I woke up at 2:20AM and couldn't fall back asleep.  When it got to be 4:40AM, I decided to get up and do something.  So I went for a walk/run around downtown at 5AM for 35 min (lots of hills, too).  Figured I'd be tired after that, but I wasn't... it wasn't until after I showered, dressed, did my hair, etc. that I started to fade... and I passed out again around 6:45/7AM.

So I guess I should get to the laundry and other stuff I should be doing...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 8, 2008)

Having a lite bfast, gonna fix a kitchen drawer, open mail pile and do bills, watching Commerce Bike race in the background on TV. Watered all the flowers n veggies. Capturing rain water and the condensation from my dehumidifier and central A/C has been more than enough to handle all my watering needs, pretty cool.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2008)

Just chillin like a villain on the ceiling.  Watching the weather channel..thinking about taking a nap..my right foot is still sore from my long walk yesterday...I woke up mad early and already did laundry.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Just woke up from a nap.
> 
> I had a messed up night last night.  Even though I didn't have the kids to wake up for, I woke up at 2:20AM and couldn't fall back asleep.  When it got to be 4:40AM, I decided to get up and do something.  So I went for a walk/run around downtown at 5AM for 35 min (lots of hills, too).  Figured I'd be tired after that, but I wasn't... it wasn't until after I showered, dressed, did my hair, etc. that I started to fade... and I passed out again around 6:45/7AM.
> 
> So I guess I should get to the laundry and other stuff I should be doing...



My sleep schedule has been pretty messed up lately.  During ski season when I was night skiing most days after work..I got into a good routine of eating a late dinner, having a few beers, posting on the internet and passing out be midnight..Now I've been staying up later and later and still waking up early..I sleep way better during ski season.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2008)

-Just back from our 3 miler  88 degrees  humid but nice breeze off the River--no need for AC  again today


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 8, 2008)

Just got back from a 1.5 hr hike at Kettletown Park in Southbury.  Our son enjoyed the Kelty pack we got at the baby shower.  It was tough for me to see him since I had him on my back.  But the wife said he was checking out the little rock formations and smiling at the trees.  Hot as hell but fun.  Just showered and I am about to vegetate in the arm chair and watch TV.  BBQ rally around 4 or 5!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2008)

I just got some chinese food which I'm eating now..cold sesame noodles, shrimp toast and hot and sour soup..washed down with Sam Adams summer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> -Just back from our 3 miler  88 degrees  humid but nice breeze off the River--no need for AC  again today




How far are you from the river?  Is it to rough to swim in?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2008)

Woke up, did errands, had lunch and am about to start packing for our move in two weeks.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 8, 2008)

Finished the yard work....feels more like I just got out of a Finnish sauna.
Working on my favorite "warm weather" beer, an ice-cold 12oz Rolling Rock from a bottle.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How far are you from the river?  Is it to rough to swim in?



1. Right ON IT
2.Swimming is very nice since the Zebra mussel  issue really CLARIFIED the water to the point where one can see bottom while in about 15 ft of water . Right now temps are a touch cool but by weeks end they'll be great


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2008)

M"MM brats on the barbie fiihing off the rest od teh German Potato salad and other fixings  plus mucho cerveso  por favor!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 8, 2008)

> What are you doing right now?



sweating


----------



## hardline (Jun 8, 2008)

watching the grudge


----------



## hardline (Jun 8, 2008)

just ordered way to much mexican
queso shreded beef buritio
beef buritio
3 cheese nachos
shreded beef qusadia
no cooking its still to hot


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 8, 2008)

Finished fixing the tracks on 2 kitchen drawers. What a pain in the butt. Drinking some minty fresh green tea and gonna watch Nat'l Treasure 2.


----------



## hardline (Jun 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Finished fixing the tracks on 2 kitchen drawers. What a pain in the butt. Drinking some minty fresh green tea and gonna watch Nat'l Treasure 2.



i didn't like the second one as much as the first.


----------



## severine (Jun 8, 2008)

I helped replace the brake pads on my truck today.   And got drenched in the torrential downpour that broke loose in the middle of the job.

Right now, I'm trying to wrangle the kids to go to the grocery store.  Woefully low on supplies.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2008)

Back on the torture machine (it's not painful, but I'm stuck in one place for 2 hrs at a time). By back is starting to kill me from too much time on the sofa. And there is nothing on tv on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2008)

drinking beer..watching golf on TV...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> i didn't like the second one as much as the first.



Sequels rarely meet expectations, and this was no exception. But it was a good excuse to eat popcorn and chill with the family unit. There's a new channel I found the other day, Planet Green (PLGN) Ch. 286 on DirectTV that's got some interesting shows.


----------



## hardline (Jun 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sequels rarely meet expectations, and this was no exception. But it was a good excuse to eat popcorn and chill with the family unit. There's a new channel I found the other day, Planet Green (PLGN) Ch. 286 on DirectTV that's got some interesting shows.



i have seen them plug it on discovery a few times.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2008)

Thinking about going to the bar for a drink or two..then calling another match.com girl..


----------



## severine (Jun 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Thinking about going to the bar for a drink or two..then calling another match.com girl..


Geez, how many dates have you had from match.com???  

Kids are in bed, laundry is going, I'm in my jammies and ready for bed.  Stupid A/C in the bedroom died last night so I'll have to settle for the fan instead.   "Family Guy" is on in the background.  I should be reading right now... or sleeping.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Geez, how many dates have you had from match.com???



Several but no girls more than 3 dates so far.

Hell yeah..Family Guy is on..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Watching oil drop


----------



## dmc (Jun 9, 2008)

Finalizing presentation on encryption and data security for the European Teradata Users Conference in Berlin Germany starting tomorrow..

Big deal for me...  :flag:


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 9, 2008)

Currently sweating my personals off after walking 35 minutes from Downtown Crossing to work, since the Red Line doesn't work well when it's hot. Or cold. Or raining. Or snowing. Or slightly humid. Or too dry. Or Tuesday. Or Monday. Or the weekend. Or a weekday.

I think I'm going to start riding my bike in to work- just as sweaty, but more reliable.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I think I'm going to start riding my bike in to work- just as sweaty, but more reliable.




 Good  move --Great idea --C1O!  This can pay many dividends >

In the  past i used to ride my hybrid bike to the campus several days a week . Luckily i could shower at work and keep a change of clothes in the office . It was not only great exercise and a mental health break BUT allowed me time for sufficient reflection on some thorny issues and often brought some creative approaches to problem solving  .

I Also kept XC skis @ the office and would do Loops instead of lunch when i could .I was fortunate to have several XC loops off several campus' where i worked


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

The office manager is off so I'm in charge of the office..answering phone, logging in weekend orders, filing, surfing the net...chilling in the AC


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Currently sweating my personals off after walking 35 minutes from Downtown Crossing to work, since the Red Line doesn't work well when it's hot. Or cold. Or raining. Or snowing. Or slightly humid. Or too dry. Or Tuesday. Or Monday. Or the weekend. Or a weekday.
> 
> I think I'm going to start riding my bike in to work- just as sweaty, but more reliable.



Wow do you have a shower at work?  Does you office have a parking lot if you want to take your car?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Eating a canned salmon sandwich on whole grain toast, lentil sprouts, mayo, capers, relish,


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow do you have a shower at work?  Does you office have a parking lot if you want to take your car?



No shower at work, so that's an issue. Of course, if I'm going to be sweaty from walking in anyway, I guess it's not thatbig a deal. I never drive to work, so the parking lot is moot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> No shower at work, so that's an issue. Of course, if I'm going to be sweaty from walking in anyway, I guess it's not thatbig a deal. I never drive to work, so the parking lot is moot.



I'd be nervous about getting some sort of rash on my taint from sitting in my own sweat all morning..which would be a real dealbreaker if I got lucky with one of my match.com beezies...

O.K. I'm going to go to a local cemetery for some quick measurements and photos( before I get sweaty)..hit the post office..and get some lunch...It's beer thirty somewhere..I guess in Europe..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Eating a canned salmon sandwich on whole grain toast, lentil sprouts, mayo, capers, relish,



Yuck...


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2008)

Sweating like a pig.  My truck has no A/C right now and it's HOT out there... especially with leather seats.  :lol:

I think I might take shower #2 today real soon...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Covering my oil short for a steezy gain. Gonna go nap.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

I had a 2PM appointment and sold the family a nice tombstone..then right when that family left, I had another family who dropped in with no appointment who asked a ton of questions and didn't buy anything..These old men can stand out in the heat for 15 minutes without a bead of sweat dripping..amazing..


----------



## krisskis (Jun 9, 2008)

Sitting here trying to wake up. Had an awful weekend at work and its going to take at least a day to recover from only about 5 hours of sleep since friday.


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2008)

Sitting in a conference hall in Berlin Germany surrounded by computer geeks...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 10, 2008)

Not sweating.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2008)

Surfing the net @ work..hollering at some Match.com breezies..things are busy this week at work..I'm thinking about hitting up WaWa for lunch...steezy


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Not sweating.



Still hot?  It's a beautiful day here in the motherland...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 10, 2008)

dmc said:


> Still hot?  It's a beautiful day here in the motherland...



Most foul here. Enjoy some real beer and wurst while yer there.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 10, 2008)

Just got back from a bike ride along the St Lawrence  still hot but  nice  cool breeze next to the River   

Nice storm line is moving in, in  about 45 minutes - hr , should probably be much cooler by 1 :30


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Most foul here. Enjoy some real beer and wurst while yer there.



Had currywurst tonight...  nice Cuban cigar on the terrace....  It's all good in ye old hood...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2008)

dmc said:


> Had currywurst tonight...  nice Cuban cigar on the terrace....  It's all good in ye old hood...



Sounds like a mighty fine evening there laddy 

Right now I'm getting my machette ready to cut my way through the air from my office front door to my car 

I plan on stopping at the grocery store on the way home and picking up some snacks to munch on later as mother nature is likely going to put on quite a show this evening!


----------



## krisskis (Jun 10, 2008)

Making dinner. Listening to my daughter complain to her father that the pool isnt ready yet<we were a bit late in opening this year> Listening to my son tell me he needs to get another job this summer, because hes only making $400 dollars as a junior counselor at his camp this summer and he needs more money. Trying to explian to him that hes working 40 hours a week already and there is such a thing as labor laws.

Thinking of going out tonight with my gay friend to the gay bar for a couple cocktails and to drool over the hot gay men


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Thinking of going out tonight with my gay friend to the gay bar for a couple cocktails and to drool over the hot gay men



Too funny, especially if he's at all flamboyant.  There's a gay couple that regularly joins the group of friends that my wife and I go out with (the rest of us are all hetero) and the stuff that gets said is absolutely histerical, especially by the time the 3rd or 4th or 5th round of drinks has hit the table!

Right now I'm finally done with the days paperwork and mini crisis here in the office that has prevented me from leaving for the last 1/2 hour


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a 1 year old who thinks I'm a jungle gym.  I can't wait for bedtime.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Too funny, especially if he's at all flamboyant.  There's a gay couple that regularly joins the group of friends that my wife and I go out with (the rest of us are all hetero) and the stuff that gets said is absolutely histerical, especially by the time the 3rd or 4th or 5th round of drinks has hit the table!
> 
> 
> Haha...he's pretty straight acting until he gets a few drinks in him. Then its all downhill from there. As for what gets said after a few drinks....oh boy!! I am pretty used to it, but sometimes it gets just a bit much, especially if they start talking about intimate things. Thats when i put my fingers in my ears, tell him its TMI and start with "LaLaLaLaLa"!!!


----------



## krisskis (Jun 10, 2008)

severine said:


> I have a 1 year old who thinks I'm a jungle gym.  I can't wait for bedtime.



It will be soon enough, Sev. Im waiting for bedtime too. My daughter is quiet right now. My son is pissing his father and i off right now with his big freakin' mouth and hes pressing his luck. He better get to studying soon, before he loses his teeth when i backhand him...J/K!!<maybe> ;-)


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2008)

I am sitting here waiting for the little guy to wind down enough to fall asleep.  His sister has already been up and out of bed a few times...including peeing on the floor to buy some time before being ushered back to bed.

I'm tired.

At least I have A/C in the bedroom again.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 10, 2008)

Played with the pups out back and the rain has finally arrived giving us some temporary relief. Nice breeze and cooler temps.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2008)

Finished up almost an hour on the excericse bike watching _The Deadliest Catch[/img], then took a shower and have been flipping back and forth between the Celtics/Lakers game and the local NBC station so I can watch the progess of the t-storms towards my hosue.

Right now I just heard the first rumble of thunder for the night - gonne get a little "fun" around here for the next hour or so per the local radar!_


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I just heard the first rumble of thunder for the night - gonne get a little "fun" around here for the next hour or so per the local radar!



We're in the middle of it right now. The leading winds were something and knocked out power across the street for a few minutes. Lots of lightening and thunder.


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2008)

Breathing a sigh of relief after meeting with 6 Saudi Arabian guys about Data Security...

I may actually be going there.... wow....


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2008)

dmc said:


> Breathing a sigh of relief after meeting with 6 Saudi Arabian guys about Data Security...
> 
> I may actually be going there.... wow....


WOW!  

I should be washing dishes... laundry is already going.  Still need to shower and get dressed.    Getting there... even though I woke up before 6AM I don't feel fully awake yet today.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 11, 2008)

I am enjoying a 65 degree morning with bright sunshine by crankin up the  Gibson  a few minutes ago and gettin in a few licks from "Highway to Hell"  (got a new guitar "effects " processor yesterday ) and COULD not wait to try it  out !  Luckily i have great neighbors AND of course at this hour inthe am i'm playing it thru the headset NOT the AMPS


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Drinking hot tea, feeling pretty crappy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

About to check out four monuments in a cemetery..


----------



## WJenness (Jun 11, 2008)

Sitting at my desk...

Waiting for an audio driver to download on one computer (was the ever popular format and re-install)

Waiting for Spanish language software to compile on a second computer.

Typing on this thread on the third computer.

Contemplating lunch...

-w


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, after putting every article of clothing back into my daughter's dresser and picking up the videos off the living room floor twice, I finally got in another load of laundry and a shower.  Still need to do the dishes and get out for my run.

You would think my kids were 2, not 1 and 3.    And I hear something else being dumped on the floor as I type.........


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2008)

Watching them put the kegs out for the afternoon party...
Right next to our booth...  Had to pay a kid 10 euros to do it...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

Back from checking out some tombstones..eating lunch..then back to the mean cemeteries to check out some more tombstones..at least it gets me out of the office for a bit..is it beer thirty yet???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from checking out some tombstones..eating lunch..then back to the mean cemeteries to check out some more tombstones..at least it gets me out of the office for a bit..is it beer thirty yet???



Do you see dead people?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Coughing up a lung and watching oil blast thru 135. over 136 now


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2008)

Just had a roast beef and cheese sandwich.  Now back to work... need to tackle those dishes!

Beautiful day outside.. get out there if you can!!!  I think I'm going to time my run late enough in the day so that my parents can watch the kids and I'll run around their neighborhood.  Too nice to be running on a treadmill!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2008)

Sitting at my desk enjoying the fact that the 3 hour procedure I had scheduled on my last patient only took 2:15   Now I just gotta get the couple of hygienists working today to speed things up so I can fix the serious case of stomach rumbling I currently have with some lunch!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Do you see dead people?



No..only their fresh graves..some steezy fathers day decorations in the cemeteries..one grave was all decked out in Phillies swag


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

severine said:


> You would think my kids were 2, not 1 and 3.    And I hear something else being dumped on the floor as I type.........



Maybe they're smarter than we think and they know that their ages averaged equals 2 so that's what they're both acting like???


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm obviously working hard at my job right now.  Contemplating going for another MTB ride after work today.


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Maybe they're smarter than we think and they know that their ages averaged equals 2 so that's what they're both acting like???


Oddly, I thought the same thing immediately after I posted that.  

Dishes are done... more laundry now.  Then it's time to get out of the house!


----------



## krisskis (Jun 11, 2008)

Right after i took my daughter to school, went to the bagel store, got a coffee and bagel and went to jones beach. Read my book and soaked up some sun for 3 hours. Got home at 12 and cleaned the pool so the kids can finally use it. Took a shower and realized i got a bit more color than i expected..the burning redness on my skin is a dead give away 

Now waiting for the troops to start arriving home from school and work. Dinner later and then my daughters 5th grade chorus concert tonight. Yippee!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

Back from checking out more tombstones...mailing off a contract to a family in Ohio for a bronze marker that will be mounted to a Granite base with a vase.  One side of me is saying to exercise and the other side of me is saying to go to the bar after work.  The bar has a pinball machine..that's exercise right..lol

Time to check Match.com


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I am enjoying a 65 degree morning with bright sunshine by crankin up the  Gibson  a few minutes ago and gettin in a few licks from "Highway to Hell"  (got a new guitar "effects " processor yesterday ) and COULD not wait to try it  out !  Luckily i have great neighbors AND of course at this hour inthe am i'm playing it thru the headset NOT the AMPS



Which effects processor did you get? 

I have a digitech gsp 2101 artist pro. It's older but it's still a lot of fun to use. It's running through a Marshall 9200 power amp and into a Marshall 1960a cab. 

I'm also lucky to have great neighbors because they've never called the cops on me. :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Selling winners and buyin some losers for a trade. Market volatility is king


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 11, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Which effects processor did you get?
> 
> I have a digitech gsp 2101 artist pro. It's older but it's still a lot of fun to use. It's running through a Marshall 9200 power amp and into a Marshall 1960a cab.
> 
> I'm also lucky to have great neighbors because they've never called the cops on me. :lol:



 newer acquisition is a BOSS GT 6  also have   Zoom  GFX ------------------here at home i use A PEAVEY studio pro 112 

Your Marshal is a super nice rig --ever play a Marshall "WALL" never have but WANT to  

 Me i covered the local  cops -- I trained several of them in the past  in a  Leadership/ Management seminar i taught  .Made some $$$  While covering my ass on  any  future Noise ordinance  violations


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 11, 2008)

Just got back from playing 18 holes -awesome weather . My wife played today and di pretty well so i took her out for a late luncheon afterwords and we had a great day . 

Tomorrow 's round is with the guys ( they play better than her ------------BUT SMELL BAD )


----------



## hardline (Jun 11, 2008)

recovering from 4 days of events. i am sunburned, bruised, and just drained.


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2008)

Still in Berlin - drunk and buzzed from smoking Cuban cigars...
Listening to the constant horn honking from soccer fans.... insane...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

I have my voodoo doll out and I'm pretending it's HighPeaksDrifter for some of his negative comments..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> recovering from 4 days of events. i am sunburned, bruised, and just drained.



What events???


----------



## johnnymac (Jun 11, 2008)

I have my voodoo doll out too. let's play. 8)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Stimudenting my gums, watching Family Guy reruns til 9, then UFC. Burnin some rope and coughing up green frogs. Lovely.


----------



## Paul (Jun 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I have my voodoo doll out and I'm pretending it's HighPeaksDrifter for some of his negative comments..





johnnymac said:


> I have my voodoo doll out too. let's play. 8)



Is that what you're calling it now? We used to call it spaning the monkey.


----------



## hardline (Jun 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What events???



i had an event for the israeli defense fund.






did an event with Vanessa Carlton on monday













tuesday we had an event for Ozel vodka





and today an awards ceremony  that queen latifa was presenting at. 

then theres an party for one of the plays up for a tony on sunday and don't forget i three installs going on at the same time. after in finish the club on 15th i am taking a week of and sitting at the lake. i am what some might consider busy. basically i have between one and two events a week for the rest of the summer. some i can have my employees work but some i need to be there to glad hand the execs. being an A/V pimp ain't easy.


----------



## Terry (Jun 11, 2008)

Just finnished sawing my wood pile, and then took a shower,and now sipping a cold beer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> i had an event for the israeli defense fund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow..out of all the excitement in your life..I'm most jealous of you getting to chill with Queen Latifah..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 11, 2008)

At least that explains the bruises


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2008)

FINALLY eating dinner.  Otherwise, just taking it easy.  I'm exhausted.  Doing my 30min walk/run in the sauna that my parents call the room over their garage today really took its toll on me.  I could have fallen asleep 2 hrs ago if the kids had cooperated.


----------



## hardline (Jun 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> At least that explains the bruises



actually we where tyring to 14'x19' spandex screen above this bar on the roof




if you look carefully you can see the pipe structure. it just turned out to to windy to do it. when we went to fly the screen we where just about pulled off the roof. there was also a meeting with fidy cents management team today for an event that he's playin at.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm posting on AZ, trying to wind down after my MTB ride.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm posting on AZ, trying to wind down after my MTB ride.



Stop bragging you bastard. I'm drunk on vodka wishing I needed to wind down from an MTB ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Stop bragging you bastard. I'm drunk on vodka wishing I needed to wind down from an MTB ride.



Not really bragging, more of post whoring.  I wish I had a little vodka in my system...


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I wish I had a *little *vodka in my system...



Me too. :lol:


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Not really bragging, more of post whoring.  I wish I had a little vodka in my system...





Greg said:


> Me too. :lol:


:roll:  (Though I wouldn't mind a little myself... )

I should be sleeping.  I'm barely awake.  But I was reading another forum and figured I'd stop by AZ one more time before getting some shut eye.


----------



## hardline (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Not really bragging, more of post whoring.  I wish I had a little vodka in my system...



no vodka for me. at these events for the liquor companies they ecpect me to only drink what they are serving. i laways get yelled at for walking around with beer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> no vodka for me. at these events for the liquor companies they ecpect me to only drink what they are serving. i laways get yelled at for walking around with beer.



I worked as a waiter back in the day and waited on the Bacardi family once. They surprisingly ordered bacardi and cokes. :roll:


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> newer acquisition is a BOSS GT 6  also have   Zoom  GFX ------------------here at home i use A PEAVEY studio pro 112
> 
> Your Marshal is a super nice rig --ever play a Marshall "WALL" never have but WANT to
> 
> Me i covered the local  cops -- I trained several of them in the past  in a  Leadership/ Management seminar i taught  .Made some $$$  While covering my ass on  any  future Noise ordinance  violations



That Boss GT6 looks pretty nice. I like the idea of controlled feedback. Does it sound like real feedback?

I also have a Peavey amp, a Classic Chorus 212. I'm debating on selling it or maybe keeping that and selling the Marshall instead. I don't play much anymore but I just can't bring myself to sell my gear.


----------



## dmc (Jun 12, 2008)

Presented to 150 people from all over Europe..  Changing my shirt... Was pretty nervous...


----------



## severine (Jun 12, 2008)

About to change a diaper.... fun, eh? 

Actually I've had a productive morning... changed the sheets, have laundry going, washed dishes from yesterday, took the garbage out to the curb, took the dog out, fed the dog and the kids... Not bad for before 8AM.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 12, 2008)

Reading my morning paper and checking to see how my town budget vote went yesterday


----------



## WJenness (Jun 12, 2008)

Sneezing my head off at my desk as my allergies are on full bore today.... fun for me.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Sneezing my head off at my desk as my allergies are on full bore today.... fun for me.
> 
> -w



I empathesize ----------------MY  daughter and son in law and children live in Littleton area  and when i was there a few weeks ago -----------Man i've never seen POLLEN like in that area . MY car was COVERED each morning . Luckily i'm not bothered but those guys were suffering


----------



## severine (Jun 12, 2008)

Taking a break.. since last post, I showered, picked up all the boy's clothes off the floor (I guess they decided since I said not to empty my daughter's dresser yesterday, they would empty his today), put the living room back together after my daughter's rearranging experiment, fed them again, and am now nursing... Have to get out to the store soon, too.  Oh yeah and mail a resume.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

Working.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 12, 2008)

I just got in from lots of deliveries..date tonight down in Quakertown...and last night I hung out with a different girl until 1:30AM..JEA!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2008)

parked in a rest area working


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2008)

Just got back we played 27 holes today  and  walked the course -- great workout  ! Cool 75 degrees and SUNNY


----------



## drjeff (Jun 12, 2008)

Enjoying that my 3:30 patient decided not to show up, so now I've got my computer up on AZ for a few minutes of post whoring and my business partners computer up with the live video feed from the US Open on.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2008)

Just finished painting  all the colonial style spindles , hand rails  and stair rails along our back deck -Miller Time !


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just finished painting  all the colonial style spindles , hand rails  and stair rails along our back deck -Miller Time !



Good job. I'm using humidity as an excuse not to paint the front porch railing until the fall.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 12, 2008)

Just got out of the pool with the kids...still warm at 75 degrees here...now waiting for the kids to go to bed...son is studying through his IMs with his GF...15th birthday tomorrow and im working :-(


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 13, 2008)

Just back from EYE doc annual check -up  had No issues at all  -- BUT  I'm friggin dilated  like a sumbitch--- 

H'mm maybe  i should go play golf  PUTTING should be EASY NOW  the Damn hole would look like a barrel in the  ground not a cup


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2008)

Folded laundry but need to wash more and do dishes.

Feeling kinda lazy today.  It's beautiful outside and I know I should get out there, plus I have 5K training to do this afternoon.  But right now, I could really use a nap.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm already in countdown mode until 1PM when the last patient leaves and it's WEEKEND TIME!  Not that I'm doing anything special this weekend,  but heck it's father's day w/e so theoretically I'm entitled to being a slacker this w/e(not that thats much different than most other weekends  )


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm already in countdown mode until 1PM when the last patients leaves and it's WEEKEND TIME!  Not that I'm doing anything special this weekend,  but heck it's father's day w/e so theoretically I'm entitled to being a slacker this w/e(not that thats much different than most other weekends  )



Yeah, but now we have permission to be even more of a slacker than usual.  Of course I'm going to be doing the opposite of usual and going for a bike ride instead.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2008)

Just about the weekend since I get out of work in 30 minutes...after dates two nights in a row..it will be nice to chill-lax and only spend money on myself..Oh and I just sold another tombstone..Over 45 this month so far..Holla


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Makin a hot dog for lunch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 13, 2008)

just back from a 4 mile river walk


----------



## drjeff (Jun 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Just about the weekend since I get out of work in 30 minutes...after dates two nights in a row..it will be nice to chill-lax and only spend money on myself..Oh and I just sold another tombstone..Over 45 this month so far..Holla




What are you folks putting in the water down in PA with so many folks kickin' the bucket???   


I know, preplanning


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> just back from a 4 mile river walk



wouldn't it be easier to walk on a path instead of a river?  :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 13, 2008)

NOT if you can WALK on Water


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2008)

Checking emails before taking a huge nap...  

Not much quality sleep during my trip to Berlin...


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2008)

Making dinner for the kids.  Then hopefully they'll go to bed quickly.  I'm tired.

Earlier I did 25 minutes walk/run 5K training on the treadmill at my parents' house. (6 weeks until my 1st 5K!!!)   Also took the kids to the playground.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2008)

drjeff said:


> What are you folks putting in the water down in PA with so many folks kickin' the bucket???
> 
> 
> I know, preplanning




Well it's just that we're working with more funeral homes....who appreciate our service..artwork...and steeze


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2008)

back from the bar..nice 7 hour session..,I mightwsz vbe vbuyzzzed


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Mowed the lawn, defrosting some chow for the weekend, combed out Cody, he's shedding. now sippin a Vodka n Cranraspberry waiting for a slice of 'za to heat up in the toaster oven, watching MSNBC


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2008)

Kids are (miraculously) in bed.  I'm sitting in bed in my PJs with a movie in the DVD player and a pint of B&J One Cheesecake Brownie.   Nice way to wind down...


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2008)

:lol:  Yeah, there are _other_ ways to wind down, too.  Tonight, I'm ok with this.  Just hope the kids actually stay asleep.  Last night they would NOT go to sleep.  It was nearly 10PM when the youngest finally went down for the night.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Sev, at least yours are in bed...LOL. Mine are still up each on their own laptops and fighting through IMs while sitting down the hall from each other...idiots. Got home about 30 minutes ago after taking my son and few of his idiot  friends to the Cheesecake Factory for my sons 15th birthday. I now have the beginnings of a migraine. Just popped some fioricet and benadryl, so i should be off to dreamland before the kids are. I hear my son on the phone with ONE of his "girlfriends" making plans to contnue celebrating his bday tomorrow. I swear i just heard the words "beer" and "vodka" drift down the hall.  Hes whispering, so i know he doesnt want me to hear. I swear, the kid will be drinking his meals through a straw if he comes home smelling like alcohol tomorrow!! 

I hate teenagers.


----------



## mgstore1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just got home from a double dinner date. Was pretty fun. Now I'm just surfing the net, listening to music.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm pretty drunk right now. Not the kind of drunk where I can't sleep well, just a perfect middle of the road drunk.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 14, 2008)

eating Italian Ice..I drank alot after work and did my best to run up the bartab...now I'm eating Italian ice..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 14, 2008)

Right now I lacing up my running shoes, and looking out my back window at the start of the AM pre-dawn glow.  I'm going to enjoy the sunrise and then hit the track where my on again/off again left shin splint will hopefully cooperate for 5 or so miles.


----------



## Terry (Jun 14, 2008)

Getting ready to go out and split some wood.


----------



## severine (Jun 14, 2008)

I can't believe it - the youngest only woke up briefly around 10PM and then slept through until 6:15AM!!  Woohoo!!!!

Right now, I'm feeding the youngest.  My daughter is still asleep.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 14, 2008)

Just rose from the dead  after a nite of "celebrating" with friends  from Reno Nevada who were in the area and are leaving this am  


Had a very nice dinner at a new restaurant in the 1000 Island  Region then some fool in the group decides we had to get into the Brandy Alexanders --which we did till we all we "barking at the moon". 

This am i feel like "the whole friggin Russian Army slept in my mouth -- with their socks on " 

I HATE BRANDY ALEXANDERS


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 14, 2008)

Watching the shuttle land in about 13 minutes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 14, 2008)

Just finished my last appointment of the morning, so I'm firing Song Titles back and forth with Moe until I leave.


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2008)

Trip report and expenses


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2008)

Eating homemade Penne a la Vodka with a Sam Adams Boston Lager and surfing AZ.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 14, 2008)

Just finished dinner of BBQ ribs n salad, watching some US Open, answering  emails


----------



## hardline (Jun 14, 2008)

doing a lighting plot and cabling diagram for the show/event we have tomorrow.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> This am i feel like "the whole friggin Russian Army slept in my mouth -- with their socks on "



In all seriousness, for mornings where the tongue feels like that due to a couple of "adult beverages" the night before, goto your local pharmacy and buy a tube of this toothpaste







You'd be really suprised at just how quickly your tongue (and the rest of your mouth for that matter)  feels normal again!  And no the manufacturer doesn't do any backroom marketing specifically for hang-over cures, but the the that I found out about this was 5 or 6 years ago, I was at a dental convention, and had been out the night before with co-workers/friends and had a few too many.  The next AM when I go to brush my teeth(didn't remember if I did or didn't upon returning to my hotel room at 3AM ) I noticed that I had forgotten to restock my toiletries kit with toothpast (I know pathetic for a dentist  ), so I SLOWLY ruffle through the bag of "dental goodies" I had gathered the day before on the convention floor and found a tube of the biotene,  and maybe a minute after brushing, the mouth hangover symptoms were gone!

Right now I'm still trying to decide if the switch I made this week from evening workouts to 4AM workouts is really worth it.  Gotta go stretch for a few minutes so I'll be able to go for a run in a little bit when the pre-dawn glow starts.


----------



## severine (Jun 15, 2008)

Feeding the kids.  They decided to get up extra early this morning.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 15, 2008)

Back after a fun night with a 23 year old girl from match.com 

The usual..pizza..beer..jacuzzi..DVDs..###..crazy thunderstorm last night..I woke up this morning and there was a cat crawling on my back..

Now rolling a doobie and I'm gonna have a Mickey D's breakfast..


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 15, 2008)

Recovering from last night.....man I pulled a stupido.....note to self, remember when you said not a good Idea to mix drinks? Beer, some kind of bottled rum drink, beer, then shots of a cream liqour. Bad idea, just bad.....I've been paying for it from about 2:00am on......  I need something to pull me outta this.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 15, 2008)

Skier75..a nice greasy breakfast should help..after I'm done browsing AZ..I'm hitting up the Mickey D's drive-through...coffee..apple juice..hashbrowns..and maybe a sausage McMuffin with egg and Steeze..

I wish I had my camara at home(it's at work)..I look like I spent 45 minutes in a tornado..lol..my Jew-fro is wild, eyes red..and smelly...Yeah Boy-eee


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Skier75..a nice greasy breakfast should help..after I'm done browsing AZ..I'm hitting up the Mickey D's drive-through...coffee..apple juice..hashbrowns..and maybe a sausage McMuffin with egg and Steeze..
> 
> I wish I had my camara at home(it's at work)..I look like I spent 45 minutes in a tornado..lol..my Jew-fro is wild, eyes red..and smelly...Yeah Boy-eee



Yeah, I think if I did that I'd really be toast for the rest of the day......as it is I don't do well with greasy foods when I'm feeling "normal" I hardly ever, if all eat Mickey D's. Gave up fast foods a long time ago.....thanks for the advice though,  Finaillly got a piece of toast into me, that's a start.

I also think all of the cookout foods and side dishes didn't help matters last night either.....

Man I haven't been like this in years.....


----------



## snoseek (Jun 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Skier75..a nice greasy breakfast should help..after I'm done browsing AZ..I'm hitting up the Mickey D's drive-through...coffee..apple juice..hashbrowns..and maybe a sausage McMuffin with egg and Steeze..
> 
> I wish I had my camara at home(it's at work)..I look like I spent 45 minutes in a tornado..lol..my Jew-fro is wild, eyes red..and smelly...Yeah Boy-eee



Steak and cheese sub with mayo cures my hangover.

Anyway I'm kind of hungover for the second day in a row.... definately the off season now.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 15, 2008)

Stayed up late watching some B-rate movie, didn't crash til sunrise. Hit Shoprite for some super coupon savings on stuff we needed. Prolly gonna nap. Watched Meet the Press, kind words about Russert all around.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 15, 2008)

Had a boatload of cilantro and scallions in the veggie garden, and a bunch of corn tortillas, so I'm making a big batch of home made enchiladas to freeze. Mexi-stoke


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 16, 2008)

Watching golf and surfing the net on company time..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

Watching the Open, munching on my awesome enchiladas, sauce turned out great, making $$$, gettin small......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Watching the Open, munching on my awesome enchiladas, sauce turned out great, making $$$, gettin small......



I wish I could get small during work hours..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I wish I could get small during work hours..



I like getting small on Mondays, cuz everybody hates Monday. Giving the dogs a bath on the front porch now. Maids come tomorrow and they're both shedding, so the twirling hairballs will get cleaned up tomorrow. 1 down, 1 to go.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I like getting small on Mondays, cuz everybody hates Monday. Giving the dogs a bath on the front porch now. Maids come tomorrow and they're both shedding, so the twirling hairballs will get cleaned up tomorrow. 1 down, 1 to go.



Nice...I want to get a cleaning lady...the only thing is that I don't trust having somebody in my place when I'm not there so I'd have to hang out and supervise so I might as well clean myself.  The woman that cleans my parents house would do my place for $50 every other week..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice...I want to get a cleaning lady...the only thing is that I don't trust having somebody in my place when I'm not there so I'd have to hang out and supervise so I might as well clean myself.  The woman that cleans my parents house would do my place for $50 every other week..



I hear ya, My gals have been with us for 9 years and never had a problem. we can leave the house while they are here cleaning. I'm not gonna leave a stack of cash out in the open because temptation is a powerful force. Valuables are all locked up in safes or filing cabionets anyway. Insurance covers the rest. They come every 2 weeks, $80 for 5 hours work. No laundry, I like the way I do my laundry best


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 16, 2008)

Still watching golf..gonna hit the bar soon..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Enjoying dry cool air coming thru the windows while the AC has been off since last nite.


----------



## severine (Jun 17, 2008)

Wondering when this day will end.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Wondering when this day will end.



Not a good start? It's not even noon. :-o

I'm back in the office after two weeks. Nice to get out of the house, but the walk from the T stop was a pain.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2008)

trying to figure out if I'll be making it to lunch on time today????


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Contemplating my snack options


----------



## severine (Jun 17, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Not a good start? It's not even noon. :-o


Not a good day, period.

I wish I could go for a run right now....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Drinkin a megasized vodka and fresh grapefruit juice, grilling off some sweet italian sausage for no particular reason, watching CNBC


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

Hanging new CD shelving with help from my 5 and 3 year olds.........


----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2008)

Finishing up the monsterous pile of charts that accumulated on my desk today, then home for some dinner and playtime with the kids before I get ready to watch the Celtics/Lakers game tonight!


----------



## hardline (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Hanging new CD shelving with help from my 5 and 3 year olds.........



and how much help are they really giving you?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Placed a bet on the game over/under, took -190. Go Celts


----------



## krisskis (Jun 17, 2008)

Sitting here getting royally aggravated by my 10 yr old daughters big mouth :-( What a little BIATCH!!!


----------



## hardline (Jun 18, 2008)

trying to figure out how i can do a project in san diego, houston, SLC, while running three projects here in NYC. i think i am going to have to hire more people.


----------



## dmc (Jun 18, 2008)

hardline said:


> trying to figure out how i can do a project in san diego, houston, SLC, while running three projects here in NYC. i think i am going to have to hire more people.



Nice - growing business!!! Careful what you wish for...  

I'm sitting at my desk in Stamford CT...  Came in early to schmooze with the CEO..  Schmooze done... work now...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2008)

Preping for a possible contentious Board of Director's  Meeting @ Regional Medical Center .

While  the place is in Excellant shape from both a  Patient Quality and Financial perspective  in comparison with state and national  benchmark  data  -------------- there are a FEW egos out of the zone  that need some attention .

Could be  "Hammer Time "


----------



## severine (Jun 18, 2008)

Feeding 1 kid, reading email, need to go through job postings again, trying to line up a sitter tonight... busy, busy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Sitting here getting royally aggravated by my 10 yr old daughters big mouth :-( What a little BIATCH!!!



How many kids do you have???  When I was a kid I used to get fined 50 cents for every swear word because my parents knew I liked money..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

Putting off work and posting on here...O.K. time to file..woo hoo


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Making some oatmeal, checking markets and headlines, scratching myself, thinking about playing golf today.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How many kids do you have???  When I was a kid I used to get fined 50 cents for every swear word because my parents knew I liked money..



I have 2...one of each...15 and 10...if the 15 yr old gave me 50 cents everytime i haerd him curse, i would be quite rich ;-)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> I have 2...one of each...15 and 10...if the 15 yr old gave me 50 cents everytime i haerd him curse, i would be quite rich ;-)





 Then get crackin SISTAH drop the hammer  and MAKE some coin


----------



## krisskis (Jun 18, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Then get crackin SISTAH drop the hammer  and MAKE some coin




Haha...when he wakes up, I'm going to tell him that...the look on his face should be priceless!! He works and i know the money he makes is very important to him.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Haha...when he wakes up, I'm going to tell him that...the look on his face should be priceless!! He works and i know the money he makes is very important to him.



H'mm    -------------------------I SEE a new pair  of board's in KRIS' Quiver nexy yr financed by Mr.  Potty Mouth


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> I have 2...one of each...15 and 10...if the 15 yr old gave me 50 cents everytime i haerd him curse, i would be quite rich ;-)



Cool..for some reason I thought you had more kids..maybe because you're always running around taking kids to activities and stuff..when I was a kid..I mostly watched TV and played video games but I wasn't into team sports.

Right now I just got finished writing up another order with a family.  I am going to the post office and getting some lunch.  Haircut after work..I think I'm going for a flattop fade..Holla


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Still scratching myself and not golfing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Still scratching myself and not golfing.



Are you a golfer???  I need to start first thing in the morning..slow afternoon play stinks..

I'm still sitting on my computer..post whoring..


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 18, 2008)

having finished lunch, I'm outa here 
Heading to the driving range maybe play 9


----------



## krisskis (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Cool..for some reason I thought you had more kids..maybe because you're always running around taking kids to activities and stuff..when I was a kid..I mostly watched TV and played video games but I wasn't into team sports.



That i am...the son does lacrosse and football and works and when he has free time, im still driving him all over. The daughter plays on 3 lacrosse teams, so shes always on the go. Mine hardly ever just watch TV. If they arent on the computer, they are out. Works for me ;-)

The son is home at the moment studying for his Math And Earth Science Regents. 2 more tests and hes done with school for the year. My daughters last day is next thursday..of which the last 3 days are 1/2 days and one day is her "graduation" from elementary school. They will only be home for a couple days until they are out of the house again, though. My daughter goes to day camp Mon-Fri from 9 to 5 for 8 weeks and my son is working at the same camp as a Junior Counselor...my summer is again...FREE!!! Hahahaha.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

I stopped scratching myself.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

I just sold a beautiful tombstone...I'm just wrapping things up at work and I'm going to get a haircut soon..then maybe hit the bar for happy hour...woo hoo...If only I can sneak out of here before the delivery driver is back to avoid pushing around big granite slabs..another 13 bases arrived today from Vermont.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 18, 2008)

Writing code for work and watching my 5yo.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2008)

Just back from Board Meeting ---interesting --  DID NOT have to open up a can of Whup AZ 

-Apparently( at least on the surface but time will tell for certain)  the word got around and Egos were deflated and things got resolved beforehand .


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 18, 2008)

Right now I've just finished playing dress up.  My Chippy, my hubby and I are going to The Roxxy this Friday and I'd like to look hot.  Yesterday I went to Wet Seal to try on some dressy shorts but the hubby nixed them when he noticed cheek peaking out.  I thought that would be better than a skirt but apparently I was wrong.  What do the girls on here wear to the club when it's hot?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 18, 2008)

I was going to say I just sent my resume off to a guy who's going to forward it to a guy who's going to try to get me an interview with a guy at a firm I like, but then I read Sexkitten's post, so now I'm going to go see if I have anything Roxxy-ish to wear Friday night.

I don't, of course, but ya gotta have dreams, you know?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 18, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Right now I've just finished playing dress up.  My Chippy, my hubby and I are going to The Roxxy this Friday and I'd like to look hot.  Yesterday I went to Wet Seal to try on some dressy shorts but the hubby nixed them when he noticed cheek peaking out.  I thought that would be better than a skirt but apparently I was wrong.  What do the girls on here wear to the club when it's hot?



All the gals are sporting Cheek peekers. Buy the shorts and tell Bob to walk in front of you


----------



## hardline (Jun 19, 2008)

downing six sliders. trying to get some paper work done and lastly trying to figure out how the hell i am going to open the club we are finishing tomorrow. 
i came to the realization that i really need to hire a personal assistant or i am going to lose my f'ing mind.


----------



## hardline (Jun 19, 2008)

postin number 400


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Cleaning up the backlog of shows I have on my DVR and doing some post whoring!


----------



## snoseek (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Right now I've just finished playing dress up.  My Chippy, my hubby and I are going to The Roxxy this Friday and I'd like to look hot.  Yesterday I went to Wet Seal to try on some dressy shorts but the hubby nixed them when he noticed cheek peaking out.  I thought that would be better than a skirt but apparently I was wrong.  What do the girls on here wear to the club when it's hot?



Dear Sex Kitten,

I have little fashion advice to offer except less is more. Could you do me (and I assume others on this board) a big favor by trying some different things on and posting pics for advice-maybe start a poll. Help me help you.



Sincerely,


Snoseek


----------



## severine (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> What do the girls on here wear to the club when it's hot?


I don't think many of us girls on here actually go clubbing.  :lol:  Sorry, no advice to offer other than if you've got it, flaunt it. 

Right now... looking at the mess the kids made and wishing it would clean itself.  Need to wash dishes, do laundry, vacuum (probably not going to happen today), grocery shopping... haven't taken a shower yet.  I have some reading I MUST do today.  And I need to check job postings because I never got to it yesterday.

Still, it was nice that the kids slept in this morning.


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> i came to the realization that i really need to hire a personal assistant or i am going to lose my f'ing mind.



I finally broke down and hired an assistant a few years ago (office not personal) and it was the best thing I ever did.  Especially since she's fun to hang out with outside of work.  



snoseek said:


> Dear Sex Kitten,
> 
> I have little fashion advice to offer except less is more. Could you do me (and I assume others on this board) a big favor by trying some different things on and posting pics for advice-maybe start a poll. Help me help you.
> 
> ...



Getting right on that cause Bob has no problems with semi naked pics being posted on the internet.  Haha.  If you really want a visual it's Club Roxxy on 939 N. Delaware Ave.  I'll be the 6' blonde hanging with a 19 year old modelish chick who looks like a deer in the headlights and a hot, hairy Italian looking guy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> downing six sliders. trying to get some paper work done and lastly trying to figure out how the hell i am going to open the club we are finishing tomorrow.
> i came to the realization that i really need to hire a personal assistant or i am going to lose my f'ing mind.



I wish there was a White Castle nearby...I'll have to hit up White Castle the next time I'm in Dirty Jersey


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Getting right on that cause Bob has no problems with semi naked pics being posted on the internet.  Haha.  If you really want a visual it's Club Roxxy on 939 N. Delaware Ave.  I'll be the 6' blonde hanging with a 19 year old modelish chick who looks like a deer in the headlights and a hot, hairy Italian looking guy.



When are me, you, Bob and your Chippy hitting Dorney Park???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Right now on the internet..I should be working but I have the office to myself....come on customers..I want some customers...I'm in the mood to sell some nice monuments..a perfect tribute for a loved one...JEA!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Sippin a double espresso and makin $$$. I love this country


----------



## severine (Jun 19, 2008)

Surprisingly, the only thing I've accomplished on that list is the vacuuming... thanks to my 3 year old spreading corn flakes all over the living room floor.  :roll:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 19, 2008)

Waitin for the damn sun to shine so i can get out on  the course


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

I just made some photo kits for new dealers of ours...woo hoo...I freaking love making a steezy album..now it's time to log in the orders that came in the mail..then head over to the next town and check out some tombstones for duplicates...business is brisk..We're on pace for a record June...JEA!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool, death rox. I'm selling gold and dollars and buyin oil . Zipping on my 2nd dbl espresso.....YEEEAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Cool, death rox. I'm selling gold and dollars and buyin oil . Zipping on my 2nd dbl espresso.....YEEEAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!



Gold's peaked out, dollar ahs room to fall, so oil has room to run, huh?

Can't say I disagree at all.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Right now I'm just waiting for the cement to set on a couple of crowns that I just inserted into a patients mouth.

Also figuring out where the office is going for lunch today as today is the last day before one of my front desk employees goes on out maternity leave.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Gold's peaked out, dollar ahs room to fall, so oil has room to run, huh?
> 
> Can't say I disagree at all.



Gold is firmly rangebound for a few more weeks, imo. Seasonal slowness. USD is not consolidating, it's fighting to not drop. Won't hold much longer once the bond market figures out that Benny and the feds are political puppets and won't raise rates.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

I just talked to my sister on the phone..she wanted details about my recent one night stand...and I'm going to visit her and her husband next Saturday in Washington DC on the way to lake Anna.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just talked to my sister on the phone..she wanted details about my recent one night stand...and I'm going to visit her and her husband next Saturday in Washington DC on the way to lake Anna.



She'll be really impressed that you saved your date's blue dress. Or were you the one wearing it?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Watching the perp walk of Bear Stearns hedge fund mgrs, Club Fed is gonna have to expand their facilities. Once again, the regulatory and enforcement agencies are behind the curve. That's the result of selective enforcement and underfunding.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> She'll be really impressed that you saved your date's blue dress. Or were you the one wearing it?



Shoot I forgot to steal her thong...darn...lol..


I'm back from checking out a bunch of tombstones..I hit up a bagel deli for a Roast Beef on a poppy bagel, sour cream and onion chips and diet coke..I should really be posting this in the lunch thread.  Now I'm waiting for the delivery driver to return so I can help put away a bunch of granite bases..woo hoo...tomorrow I get to uncrate them..measure them..check them in..label them..and throw all the wood in the wood pile..fun fun fun..I'm so glad for my hundred thousand dollar education..lol


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Eating a piece of ridiculously good chocolate walnut amaretto cheesecake that happened to show up in my office today after the maternity going away lunch we had for one of my employees.  If I could guarentee that we'd always have a dessert like this to celebrate, then I'd strongly encourage all my female employees to get knocked up!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Eating a piece of ridiculously good chocolate walnut amaretto cheesecake that happened to show up in my office today after the maternity going away lunch we had for one of my employees.  If I could guarentee that we'd always have a dessert like this to celebrate, then I'd strongly encourage all my female employees to get knocked up!



ahahahahaha...

I'm still sitting at my computer killing time...the office manager is on her computer playing solitaire and minesweeper...the boss must be away..8)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

The phone just rang..it's our inscription guy..making money for us..carving death dates on existing monuments in the cemetery..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Now going back for a second piece of cheesecake, my patient can get numb for another couple of minutes!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Finished preppin meat for stirfry, defrosting a few things for the weekend, eating homemade cabbage soup. Makin $$.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Finished preppin meat for stirfry, defrosting a few things for the weekend, eating homemade cabbage soup. Makin $$.



It's good that you sold your oil holdings earlier..

I just got off the phone with the Veterans Administration..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Selling? nope, buying, added more under 133.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Selling? nope, buying, added more under 133.



I meant selling when it hit $137 earlier..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Taking out the trash at work...gonna go home for a safety meeting...bar for Happy Hour..my buddy Frank whose 82 years old will be there and he's a great Wing-Man..and I'm not talking about chicken wings.


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When are me, you, Bob and your Chippy hitting Dorney Park???



Not this year since Bob won't go once the water park opens.  Oh well.  Maybe next year or maybe September depending on our Florida trip.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Not this year since Bob won't go once the water park opens.  Oh well.  Maybe next year or maybe September depending on our Florida trip.



Bob is so freaking picky...you know you can go to Dorney Park without hitting the waterslides...is Bob afraid of seeing 300 pound puerto rican woman in bikinis???


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Right now I'm trying not be to concerned that my very pregnant front desk employee is having contractions that are about 5 minutes apart and getting stronger and more frequent   (i'm hoping it was just the cheesecake )

Atleast my local hospital is literally 200 yards from my office


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm trying not be to concerned that my very pregnant front desk employee is having contractions that are about 5 minutes apart and getting stronger and more frequent   (i'm hoping it was just the cheesecake )
> 
> Atleast my local hospital is literally 200 yards from my office



Run now.  One of the engineers here just recently calved, and when she was all bloatiated n chit, I had her convinced that even though I'm an EMT, since I'm not licensed in RI, it'd be illegal for me to deliver her baby.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Run now.  One of the engineers here just recently calved, and when she was all bloatiated n chit, I had her convinced that even though I'm an EMT, since I'm not licensed in RI, it'd be illegal for me to deliver her baby.



I'm not licensed in any state for people....but I delivered my 2 sons.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Run now.  One of the engineers here just recently calved, and when she was all bloatiated n chit, I had her convinced that even though I'm an EMT, since I'm not licensed in RI, it'd be illegal for me to deliver her baby.



My business partner and I have been telling her all day that in no uncertain way did we even remotely read that chapter of the book when we were in dental school a long time ago 

Just incase though, and more so to be a wise a$$, my business partner brought his baseball glove in from his car so he'd be ready to do some catching if need be!


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm not licensed in any state for people....but I delivered my 2 sons.



After participating closely in the births of both humans and cows, I've concluded that cows are much less disgusting.


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bob is so freaking picky...you know you can go to Dorney Park without hitting the waterslides...is Bob afraid of seeing 300 pound Puerto Rican woman in bikinis???



Not fatties... busses of city people.  Sorry I married a "fair weather" everything but that's life.  



drjeff said:


> Right now I'm trying not be to concerned that my very pregnant front desk employee is having contractions that are about 5 minutes apart and getting stronger and more frequent



Braxton hicks?



Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm not licensed in any state for people....but I delivered my 2 sons.



Really?  That seems either super cool or absolutely awful depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> My business partner and I have been telling her all day that in no uncertain way did we even remotely read that chapter of the book when we were in dental school a long time ago
> 
> Just incase though, and more so to be a wise a$$, my business partner brought his baseball glove in from his car so he'd be ready to do some catching if need be!



Hahaha, do you happen to have a pair of salad tongs in the office?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Hahaha, do you happen to have a pair of salad tongs in the office?



Nahh, we're just clicking our tooth extraction forceps in her general vicinity right now!


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Nahh, we're just clicking our tooth extraction forceps in her general vicinity right now!



I'll give you credit, I'd be revving up the drill.






Is that mean?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Braxton hicks?



Seems to be a little too regular and increasing in frequency for those, plus this is kid #2 for her AND the actual due date in this Sunday.


Just waiting to hear "get some towels my water just broke"


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Really?  That seems either super cool or absolutely awful depending on the circumstances.



Super cool....
Planned home births both. In the first one, baby was born even before the midwife got there, so it was just the three of us.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Seems to be a little too regular and increasing in frequency for those, plus this is kid #2 for her AND the actual due date in this Sunday.
> 
> 
> Just waiting to hear "get some towels my water just broke"



That's a dedicated employee you have there.  She worked right up to the last possible moment.   That, or you're just a slave driver and wouldn't let her leave until the kid popped out.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Super cool....
> Planned home births both. In the first one, baby was born even before the midwife got there, so it was just the three of us.



Foul.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Foul.



Not in the least bit. Most amazing thing I've ever been part of.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Not in the least bit. Most amazing thing I've ever been part of.



The second time the medic said "put a couple of fingers pressure up in there on the crown in case we have an explosive one" was pretty much when I determined child birth is one of the most disgusting things one could witness from the receiving end.

Impressive your wife did without the epidural.  Unless you were giving her horse tranquilizer or something.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Back on topic, I'm at the moment trying to figure out why TF my file folders are all fecked up after my HD data was transferred onto my new laptop.  I'll be wrapping up another 10 hour day pretty soon here...


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Back on topic, I'm at the moment trying to figure out why TF my file folders are all fecked up after my HD data was transferred onto my new laptop. I'll be wrapping up another 10 hour day pretty soon here...


 
If I had to guess, which I do, I'd say it has to do with physical memory addresses of your old HD not syncing-up with your new HD. Now wrap it up!


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Not in the least bit. Most amazing thing I've ever been part of.



I participated in a very close friend's midwife assisted water birth.  I cried like a baby no pun intended.  Now I have to go find the pics.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's a dedicated employee you have there.  She worked right up to the last possible moment.   That, or you're just a slave driver and wouldn't let her leave until the kid popped out.



Totally her call on when her last day is/was.  She just left (to go home) a few minutes ago, so the only thing popping out in my office today is a couple of teeth


----------



## severine (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Super cool....
> Planned home births both. In the first one, baby was born even before the midwife got there, so it was just the three of us.


Very cool!  I wanted to do that but DH wasn't in favor.  Though my 2nd practically was born at home... he arrived only 1 hr after getting to the hospital.  



Marc said:


> Impressive your wife did without the epidural.  Unless you were giving her horse tranquilizer or something.


Hurts like hell but it is possible.  What do you think women did for thousands of years before epidurals???  My 2nd was born without one (the 1st was an induction and I went through 26hrs of labor before I gave in)... you forget about the pain after only a few days.



drjeff said:


> Totally her call on when her last day is/was.  She just left (to go home) a few minutes ago, so the only thing popping out in my office today is a couple of teeth


WOW, she made it through the day?  By the time my contrax were that close and regular, my 2nd was was almost here. 

Right now, I am eating dinner.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Skipping past all the birthing posts, the only part of birth I'd participate in is a cigar outside the hospital.  Sippin a cocktail, just got done chainsawing some big branches in the backyard, gonna crank out some pepper steak stir fry in about 20 minutes. Gonna watch "The Bucket List" later.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> If I had to guess, which I do, I'd say it has to do with physical memory addresses of your old HD not syncing-up with your new HD. Now wrap it up!



No, it's because we're using chitty back up software that was either written in house or the back end was purchased and subsequently customized, thereby fecking it all up.  The data was pulled from the back drive, they didn't just image the hard drive and install new drivers like I said they should.

Consequently it took about two and a half hours rather than one.  Plus all my folders are all fecked up.  I have every subdirectory that ever existed back into where it was originally created.  Cute, eh?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Very cool!  I wanted to do that but DH wasn't in favor.  Though my 2nd practically was born at home... he arrived only 1 hr after getting to the hospital.
> 
> 
> Hurts like hell but it is possible.  What do you think women did for thousands of years before epidurals???  My 2nd was born without one (the 1st was an induction and I went through 26hrs of labor before I gave in)... you forget about the pain after only a few days.
> ...



We had fantastic pre-natal training with The Bradley Method. Pain control was accomplished with physical and mental exercises. If you'd like, I can PM the birth story.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Hurts like hell but it is possible.  What do you think women did for thousands of years before epidurals???  My 2nd was born without one (the 1st was an induction and I went through 26hrs of labor before I gave in)... you forget about the pain after only a few days.



Well, 85% of the wounded in the Civil War ended up with an amputated limb, too, but that doesn't mean I'm going have my arm cut off instead of getting a cut sutured.


----------



## severine (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Well, 85% of the wounded in the Civil War ended up with an amputated limb, too, but that doesn't mean I'm going have my arm cut off instead of getting a cut sutured.


Not the same, and I don't think a man can really understand.

Right now... I'm shocked, awed, and extremely happy that somehow, both kids are actually in bed AND asleep!!!    I think this is a new record!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> I participated in a very close friend's midwife assisted water birth.  I cried like a baby no pun intended.  Now I have to go find the pics.



yuck..uke:well @ least you saw her Va Jay Jay:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Back from Happy Hour..thinking of hitting another nightspot for dinner..I haven't cooked in like a week and a half..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> No, it's because we're using chitty back up software that was either written in house or the back end was purchased and subsequently customized, thereby fecking it all up. The data was pulled from the back drive, they didn't just image the hard drive and install new drivers like I said they should.
> 
> Consequently it took about two and a half hours rather than one. Plus all my folders are all fecked up. I have every subdirectory that ever existed back into where it was originally created. Cute, eh?


 
my condolences!  HD RIP


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 19, 2008)

Just finished a 90 minute set with our local garage band


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 19, 2008)

Was going to watch "Bucket List" but somehow, an Andrea Bocelli concert DVD was in the box. Watched "The Grand" with an interesting cast of characters and screwy enough to keep me entertained.


----------



## hardline (Jun 19, 2008)

trying to figure out how much i am going to charge a client for a service call. all i have to say is alarm companies do some pretty stupid stuff.  pushed a guy out of the way because i was trying to figure out what the hell had happened at the venue. as it turend out it was john leguizamo that i was about to tackle. kinda funny.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Just watching some TV and surfing the net while cooling down after a late evening hour on the stationary bike


----------



## dmc (Jun 20, 2008)

Still fuming over a less then kind and extremely inaccurate review from my VP...


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

Kick him in the nuts.  It might not help further your professional career but I guarantee it'll make you feel better.


----------



## severine (Jun 20, 2008)

Trying to get motivated to pack the kids up so I can go for my run.

Getting better!  Last time I did 3 min running/2 min walking/5 min running/2 min walking/3 min running/2 min walking/3 min running/walk for 5 min to cool down.  Considering I never ran before and only started training a little over a month ago, I'm getting there!


----------



## ckofer (Jun 20, 2008)

Envisioning a few days off where I have got myself caught up with all my work tasks.


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Trying to get motivated to pack the kids up so I can go for my run.
> 
> Getting better!  Last time I did 3 min running/2 min walking/5 min running/2 min walking/3 min running/2 min walking/3 min running/walk for 5 min to cool down.  Considering I never ran before and only started training a little over a month ago, I'm getting there!



Good job, Carrie.  That's great progress- and being someone who hates running, I respect anyone with the determination and grit to stick with.  My girlfriend runs a lot, and I don't know how she does it.


----------



## severine (Jun 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> Good job, Carrie.  That's great progress- and being someone who hates running, I respect anyone with the determination and grit to stick with.  My girlfriend runs a lot, and I don't know how she does it.


What's scary are next week's intervals.  They include 8 min running sessions, and the last run of the week is supposed to be 20 min straight.    Still, the couch to 5K plan has been working well for me.  I'm pretty happy with it.   I don't always like running, but I like the way I feel afterwards.  That's enough to get me to stick with it... and 3 x a week isn't hard to do.

Right now, I'm trying to keep my 3 year old from destroying the house.  She already broke something and is screaming that she wants to cut paper.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> trying to figure out how much i am going to charge a client for a service call. all i have to say is alarm companies do some pretty stupid stuff.  pushed a guy out of the way because i was trying to figure out what the hell had happened at the venue. as it turend out it was john leguizamo that i was about to tackle. kinda funny.



Wow you meet all types of famous people..

Right now I'm at work..getting checks ready for the boss..thinking about what and who I'm going to do this weekend..:lol:


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

severine said:


> What's scary are next week's intervals.  They include 8 min running sessions, and the last run of the week is supposed to be 20 min straight.    Still, the couch to 5K plan has been working well for me.  I'm pretty happy with it.   I don't always like running, but I like the way I feel afterwards.  That's enough to get me to stick with it... and 3 x a week isn't hard to do.
> 
> Right now, I'm trying to keep my 3 year old from destroying the house.  She already broke something and is screaming that she wants to cut paper.



That's a good thing.  Embrace the endorphins, embrace the runner's high.  It will help you stick with it and turn you into an addict.  A health addict.

You've already pushed over the first most important part, and that is getting yourself tired enough just once to feel that high.  A lot of people that try to break into endurance sports and give up after one or two outtings never push themselves hard enough to feel that post hgih because they lack the will power to feel the pain necessary to get there.

It's one of the feelings that keeps me cycling all the time and touring in the winter.  Incidentally, it also makes me pretty horny.  Endorphins are funny like that.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Munching on a ham, turkey, brie on rye and making a list of stuff to do. sellin some euros and oil.


----------



## severine (Jun 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> That's a good thing.  Embrace the endorphins, embrace the runner's high.  It will help you stick with it and turn you into an addict.  A health addict.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's one of the feelings that keeps me cycling all the time and touring in the winter.  Incidentally, it also makes me pretty horny.  Endorphins are funny like that.


That explains a lot about how I've been feeling lately. 

Off to my parents' house to run on their treadmill.  The kids will trash the room but at least I get my 30 min in.  Have a few errands to run after that.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 20, 2008)

Siotting here and dreading this weekend at work. 36+ hours in the next 3 days! My weekend is going to be..work.. sleep.. work.. sleep..work..sleep....i hate working 3 nights in a row. I was just off for the last 6 nights, so now i have to make up for it.

Daughter in school...only 2 more full days and 2 half days until shes done. Son still in bed...Earth Science Regents at noon and then hes done for the year. Maybe i should wake him up to study...but then i know he was awake until almost 2 studying. Freakin' brainiac!! LOL.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 20, 2008)

We have been refinishing all of our hardwood floors this week . With all the damn rain i couldn't play golf . The upstairs 4BR's and center hallway are done . We worked our butts off but they look fantastic !

 Was up early this am starting Downstairs hallway , LR, FR and DR ---------------luckily our kitchen and all baths are slate.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

Sitting at my desk eating a Maple Nut Clif bar getting ready to give a patient a smile makeover


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2008)

Update from yesterday on my very pregnant employee.  Water apparently broke around 10 last night.  And as of about 10 minutes ago, still in active labor (apparently "stuck" at 8cm dilation for the last 4 or 5 hours).

I guess she wasn't joking about the labor pains yesterday


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Siotting here and dreading this weekend at work. 36+ hours in the next 3 days! My weekend is going to be..work.. sleep.. work.. sleep..work..sleep....i hate working 3 nights in a row. I was just off for the last 6 nights, so now i have to make up for it.
> 
> Daughter in school...only 2 more full days and 2 half days until shes done. Son still in bed...Earth Science Regents at noon and then hes done for the year. Maybe i should wake him up to study...but then i know he was awake until almost 2 studying. Freakin' brainiac!! LOL.




Is the Regents something they take in New York???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Update from yesterday on my very pregnant employee.  Water apparently broke around 10 last night.  And as of about 10 minutes ago, still in active labor (apparently "stuck" at 8cm dilation for the last 4 or 5 hours).
> 
> I guess she wasn't joking about the labor pains yesterday



Wow she's hardcore working right up until practically childbirth..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

Eating Pretzals and diet coke..only two orders came in the mail today...I just mailed out some hunting designs for a customer...alot of the monuments we produce have deer, fish and outdoor scenes..we even did one with a skier on it last year..the picture of him provided by the family was from the 80s so it was the old school narrow stance style..and everytime I saw the tombstone in the yard before we delivered it...I thought...wow..he needs to get on some Supershapes and widen his stance for more angulation..

Eating pretzals and drinking a diet coke..


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

Just got back from a nice walk around the neighboring park at lunch.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Got back from Sears and Lowe's. Tried a Taco Bell Gordita, weak. checking markets and getting ready to put new chain on the saw and rip some lumber. Topped off the Pilot tank for 32$. That's how much gas I've used since last week of April. YEEEEEAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Mean n Green....


----------



## severine (Jun 20, 2008)

Run was good.... 3 min run/90 sec walk/5 min run/2 min walk/3 min run/90 sec walk/5 min run (with a warm up and cool down on top of that).   The hardest part was keeping 2 kids in line for the 30 min I was on the treadmill.  But it was worth it.  Definitely got the runner's high today.     

Right now, I'm dealing with a toddler tantrum.  She's supposed to be doing a time out and just got up so I guess I need to attend to her.


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Run was good.... 3 min run/90 sec walk/5 min run/2 min walk/3 min run/90 sec walk/5 min run (with a warm up and cool down on top of that).   The hardest part was keeping 2 kids in line for the 30 min I was on the treadmill.  But it was worth it.  Definitely got the runner's high today.
> 
> Right now, I'm dealing with a toddler tantrum.  She's supposed to be doing a time out and just got up so I guess I need to attend to her.



From wiki:



> Endorphins are endogenous opioid polypeptide compounds. They are produced by the pituitary gland and the hypothalamus in vertebrates during strenuous exercise [1],[2], excitement, and orgasm[3]; and they resemble the opiates in their abilities to produce analgesia and a sense of well-being.


----------



## severine (Jun 20, 2008)

Leave it to you to look it up! 

Today I'm actually feeling super calm from it.  Peaceful.  It's nice.

Right now... I should be reading.  I'm too tired to, though.  Every time I pick up the book,  I start nodding off.    Guess I could do laundry or dishes.  What an exciting life I lead, eh?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

Back from the Farmers market...I picked up bacon, gazpacho, pretzals, potato skins, and a NY Strip steak...all for under $20


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Got back from Sears and Lowe's. Tried a Taco Bell Gordita, weak. checking markets and getting ready to put new chain on the saw and rip some lumber. Topped off the Pilot tank for 32$. That's how much gas I've used since last week of April. YEEEEEAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Mean n Green....



Wow that's hardly any gas..one of the benefits of working from home..I paid $3.99 yesterday at the cheapest station in town and I swear the less expensive gas stations are tweaking the meters so 12 gallons is really 11 gallons...just my conspiracy theory..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow that's hardly any gas..one of the benefits of working from home..I paid $3.99 yesterday at the cheapest station in town and I swear the less expensive gas stations are tweaking the meters so 12 gallons is really 11 gallons...just my conspiracy theory..lol



I think they're already issuing citations to stations that raise their prices more than once a day in NJ and a few of them are lite on a gallon of gas. We'll see more shinanigans like that as we continue to get screwed.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I think they're already issuing citations to stations that raise their prices more than once a day in NJ and a few of them are lite on a gallon of gas. We'll see more shinanigans like that as we continue to get screwed.


 
Speaking of gas, it's almost impossible to fill-up to a certain dollar amount as fast as the numbers scream by.... $6.98,...$6.99,...$7.04...DOH!!  :angry:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Speaking of gas, it's almost impossible to fill-up to a certain dollar amount as fast as the numbers scream by.... $6.98,...$6.99,...$7.04...DOH!!  :angry:



$7 in gas..where are you going?? Across the street..lol..some of the gas stations in Vermont still let you pump your gas first before paying..crazy


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Happiness is a new chain saw chain. Finished carving up about 700 lbs of trunk n branches and hurling it over the fence. Got about another 500 lbs laying in the backyard. Beer time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Happiness is a new chain saw chain. Finished carving up about 700 lbs of trunk n branches and hurling it over the fence. Got about another 500 lbs laying in the backyard. Beer time.



Drinking a Yuengling at my parents house..I just watered their flowers..now time to get small in their basement...don't tell them..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Drinking a Yuengling at my parents house..I just watered their flowers..now time to get small in their basement...don't tell them..


 
Don't get too small. Yoda wouldn't like that!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich;27 gas stations in Vermont still let you pump your gas first before paying..crazy[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> You can fill first then pay here @ many stations --just filled my older saab today @$4.39/gallon
> 
> I don't mind getting Screwed --But i like a little luvin with it :>(


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

Just back from one of the birthday parties for my daughter, now I'm going to go attempt to watch a movie.  I'm sure I'll either fall asleep or one of the kids will wake up before we get too far into it though...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 21, 2008)

I just used up my Sports Authority and Barnes and Nobles gift cards from my credit card rewards points.  Shopping at stores is for the birds...online rocks..the lines move so slow because instead of ringing people up..they want your phone #, e-mail, and to see if you want to join the savings club...sheesh...now I'm back at my parents house surfing the net and ready to water like 35 different kinds of flowers..Gatorade Tiger Woods grape in the freezer getting nice and slushy...then maybe hit the bar on the way home for some beers and an appetizer then the farmers market for some dinner fixings..last weekend here in PA for three weeks..just chilling like a villain on the ceiling making money acting funny when it's sunny chasing bunnys like hefner..drinking beer till I start to slur..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 21, 2008)

Cut and stacked about 600lbs of trunk, built a table top for the deck, cleaned the garage, getting ready to refinish coffeetable, just gonna sand it today. Then getting small and drinking.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm feeding my lawn


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 21, 2008)

Started sanding the table, and tried the stain varnish first, its' too light. I was looking for an excuse not to continue . Initiate buzz mode............ENGAGE!!!!!


----------



## severine (Jun 21, 2008)

Getting the kids ready to go to my cousin's daughter's 3rd birthday party.  Maybe it will wear them out so they'll actually sleep tonight.

Otherwise, I had a lovely day today.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Getting the kids ready to go to my cousin's daughter's 3rd birthday party.  Maybe it will wear them out so they'll actually sleep tonight.
> 
> Otherwise, I had a lovely day today.



Make them play tag for 2 hours in the blazing sun. That always works. Have fun.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2008)

Recovering from  TOOOO many Mohitas and Margaritas  at our annual DROP DEAD PARTY _A Mexican Themed bash  ( to celebrate end of school and college years with a bunch a former colleagues from my wife's school and the university where i worked ) .

 Huge ammts and varieties of Great food--- one of my former colleagues husband's is a Mexican Chef -- it was super . But man those M& M's  are deadly . 

Gotta cut the lawn this am  ( OW OW the noise hurts ) and i think( Hell i know)  i broke my brain last nite


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am about to smoke a hand rolled cigar and continue carving a greenland paddle for my kayak.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds like a great party. My lawn's on a 2 week cutting cycle now that the fertilizer has worn off. Munching on some leftovers, making another list of stuff I need from Home Depot, prolly gonna run a few errands once wifey rises from her slumber.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Recovering from  TOOOO many Mohitas and Margaritas  at our annual DROP DEAD PARTY _A Mexican Themed bash  ( to celebrate end of school and college years with a bunch a former colleagues from my wife's school and the university where i worked ) .
> 
> Huge ammts and varieties of Great food--- one of my former colleagues husband's is a Mexican Chef -- it was super . But man those M& M's  are deadly .
> 
> Gotta cut the lawn this am  ( OW OW the noise hurts ) and i think( Hell i know)  i broke my brain last nite



That sounds like fun...I don't know why but educators still know how to party.  Most of the teachers both male and female at the local bar can drink me under the table.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2008)

Just finished the lawn -- now  just foolin around jammin on my Gibson  w/the effects processor trying to learn some Dandy Warhols licks


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

Yesterday I went to the local happy hour and drank $1.25 Magic Hat pints and then a Guinness.  I had a push-up contest with one of the regulars..yikes..I only could do 27 and I obviously lost to the guy who spent 17 years in the military..doh.  Then the guy who beat me in the push-up contest smoked a cigarette..lol..

I'm hitting up either CVS or Walgreens soon for some parking lot pimping and a little shopping..gonna pick up some new toothpaste..crest pro-health what what...or que que.  Also some orange Gatorade G2.  There are so many movies on TV this afternoon so I'll probably watch National Lampoons Vacation or something.  It's sunny out but supposed to rain and I'm a rambling man...Holla


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I am about to smoke a hand rolled cigar and continue carving a greenland paddle for my kayak.



Is that what they call blunts in Connecticut?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That sounds like fun...I don't know why but educators still know how to party.  Most of the teachers both male and female at the local bar can drink me under the table.



   The reason is MOST of us NEVER  grow up 

When asked  ,what is retirement really like by many my standarsd answer is :

Its like Adolescence WITH  $$$---------


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> The reason is MOST of us NEVER  grow up
> 
> When asked  ,what is retirement really like by many my standarsd answer is :
> 
> Its like Adolescence WITH  $$$---------



I swear Warp Daddy...you could be on one of those ads for a financial establishment or an active-adults community that they show during golf.  You make me feel like a slug who spends way to much time surfing the internet...O.K. time to check paskiandride then match.com...lol


----------



## severine (Jun 22, 2008)

Taking a break.  Youngest kiddo was up for the day at 4:40AM.    I did manage a 20 minute nap sometime after 6:30AM with him in the bed, but otherwise, I've been awake for a while.  Made a birthday cake. Washed dishes.  Wrangled two kiddos. Showered.  So right now, I'm relaxing.... or not.  Sounds like the kids are fighting.  Have to go referee...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Taking a break.  Youngest kiddo was up for the day at 4:40AM.    I did manage a 20 minute nap sometime after 6:30AM with him in the bed, but otherwise, I've been awake for a while.  Made a birthday cake. Washed dishes.  Wrangled two kiddos. Showered.  So right now, I'm relaxing.... or not.  Sounds like the kids are fighting.  Have to go referee...



Reading about the birthday cake is making me hungry...mmmmm cake..I did eat some bacon earlier...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I swear Warp Daddy...you could be on one of those ads for a financial establishment or an active-adults community that they show during golf.  You make me feel like a slug who spends way to much time surfing the internet...O.K. time to check paskiandride then match.com...lol



 GSS-- thanks BUT frankly  __THOSE kind of places( gated communities )  with their Grass Nazis and Garbage Nazi's and all the  vanilla lifestyles  and  stultifying  "happy hs bs "---------- BORE the hell out of me!! 

I want /need to be around people of ALL ages  and really have more in common with younger crowd . E.G. we were at least 10-30 yrs older than MOST of  "the guys" we were with last nite .

I think those gated communities are like Rodney Dangerfield's wet dream  or as he said in Caddy Shack
 " The Dance of the Living Dead "  - NOT FOR ME  it's like going into god's waiting  room  ---


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> GSS-- thanks BUT frankly  __THOSE kind of places( gated communities )  with their Grass Nazis and Garbage Nazi's and all the  vanilla lifestyles  and  stultifying  "happy hs bs "---------- BORE the hell out of me!!
> 
> I want /need to be around people of ALL ages  and really have more in common with younger crowd . E.G. we were at least 10-30 yrs older than MOST of  "the guys" we were with last nite .
> 
> ...



I especially enjoy the commercial for The Villages..which is Floridas Friendliest hometown..everybody is dancing around driving around in golfcarts and there's even a parade.  They don't show the 4:30PM dinners and the 6:00PM bingo..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

I could be chilling at the Villages..

But I'd rather be chilling in the parking lot at Blue with Sexkitten..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2008)

SO U wanna see the REAL  inside gig on  of " The  villages" ??

There's  an INTERESTING ,Humorous but also serious  new book called "Leisureville "  BY Andrew Blechman

Cutting to the chase -- its not what you might suspect , there are  some serious downside issues.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> SO U wanna see the REAL  inside gig on  of " The  villages" ??
> 
> There's  an INTERESTING ,Humorous but also serious  new book called "Leisureville "  BY Andrew Blechman
> 
> Cutting to the chase -- its not what you might suspect , there are  some serious downside issues.



It sounds interesting..Have you ever read BoBos in Society by David Brooks?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It sounds interesting..Have you ever read BoBos in Society by David Brooks?



NO . Is it pretty good ??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> NO . Is it pretty good ??



Yes..it's about leisure in American society mainly among older affluent Baby Boomers.  It's actually called BoBos in Paradise..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobos_in_Paradise


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks i just read a synopsis on line . i do remember seeing it in Borders . Could be a good rainy day thing or maybe  decent Bathroom  reading  LMAO


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks i just read a synopsis on line . i do remember seeing it in Borders . Could be a good rainy day thing or maybe  decent Bathroom  reading  LMAO



Yesterday I bought the Lewis Black book..great bathroom reading


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Pre Home Depot smallness program while wifey gets ready and cranking  IZ's "Somewhere over the rainbow", love his rendition of it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe5p1BXNCQM&feature=related


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is that what they call blunts in Connecticut?



no idea..... 

listening to some gov't mule and chillin out with the dogs.  might need another cigar soon...


----------



## hardline (Jun 22, 2008)

about to replace the drivers in six speakers that a client blew up last week.


----------



## Terry (Jun 22, 2008)

Just veging out, watching the race and having some beers after cleaning and repairing the water system today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 22, 2008)

Drinking beer..pizza in a little bit..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Got done sanding coffee table top, decided I'm gonna tile the deck table top, trimmed out 2 teak shelves, stained trim and brackets, watered veggie garden (Found my first tomato..YEEAAA!!) and flowers, wolfing down homemade spaghetti and garlic bread, red wine, postwhoring, checking Asian markets, reading headlines. Dude's busy multitasking.......more smallness on deck.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

There's some dire warnings out about the financial sector, if anyone is interested, I'll post them in a separate thread. No politics.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> There's some dire warnings out about the financial sector, if anyone is interested, I'll post them in a separate thread. No politics.



what's up??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 22, 2008)

Dropped some bills at the liquor store. picked up some new wines and other necessities. They are carrying Leblon Cane Sugar Cachaca. Picked up a bottle and on my 4th Caipirinha. Steezy.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2008)

Just cooling down after a nice hour "ride" on the excerise bike while watching Ice Road Truckers.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 23, 2008)

Surfing AZ DAMN rain screwed up my golf match this am --  pissed that I can't play tomorrow bcuz of Med Center Board Mtg --crap this is gettin in the way of my fun


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Buying gold and eating oatmeal. Dad's coming up tomorrow, so we got a golf game planned for Wednesday, it's supposed to be great weatherwise. Then hit the shooting range on Thursday to kill a few targets.


----------



## severine (Jun 23, 2008)

Resting... already did dishes and laundry and fed the kids & dog.  I need to get my stuff together to go 5K training.  Just under 5 weeks until my first race!  

Then it's off to the store to stock up on some supplies and a new water filter.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 23, 2008)

Work has been busy all morning..I worked from 8:00AM to 12:15PM without going on the net..now I'm hitting up the local deli for lunch and then catching up on all the AZ posts...Holla


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Finished sanding the coffee table, gotta hose off the garage floor to eliminate dust, and prep for staining. Making a bowl of Pho for lunch, watching the lameness of our gov't and the fed reserve trying to talk up "support" for the worhtless dollar and failing as usual. Oil says it all. Next leg down on Uncle Buck is rapidly approaching.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 23, 2008)

I just pushed around about 7,000 pounds worth of granite from a recent truckload...now I'm sweating like crazy...it looks like I need to hydrate myself with water and iced tea before beer thirty..time to take out the trash at work


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 23, 2008)

Just back from a photo shoot  for Medical Center Board portraits .We just finished a 20 mill fund drive and are  constructing several new facilities . It was time to celebrate , had a super nice luncheon etc 

 In the last   10 years we've  raised  $$ and built a new CANCER CENTER , RENAL CENTER , MEDICAL OFFICE BUILDING , OBSTETRICS/birthing suite WING , NEW LAB OUTPATIENT SERVICES WING AND NOW ARE DOING A NEW PSYCH WING AND 2 ADDT'L FLOORS FOR MED /SURG AND 2 NEW OPERATING ROOMS


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Wood staining is an art. I gotta get a darker stain and make a concoction to blend the light spots into the rest of the surface. Trying to come up with other things I need if I drive all the way back to HD. Oh well, Dad always enjoys that shopping center anyway, I'll take a trip with him between golf and shooting targets. Mad steezy yo


----------



## hardline (Jun 23, 2008)

finished installing a bunch of speakers at another club. just got home and ordered pizza and some muscles marinara. now i have to start going throught music to see what i am going to play on friday night.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm trying to find the motivation to walk down into the basement and hop on the excercise bike for a "ride to nowhere "  Wishing the shin splint that has been hounding my right leg for the last mont would heal so I can get back to outdoor running pain free for more than a mile 

Right now though, net surfing is WAYYYYY more appealing than the exercise bike though


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Hung the 2 teak shelves in the bedroom, hung a produce basket in the kitchen window, put up a shelf unit for kitchen appliances in the pantry, tidied up the den downstairs, rearranged some pantry items, laid out tile on the new deck table top to see if I had enough and what kind of pattern I want to make, grilled off BBQ chicken, watered flowers,walked the dogs, and in between, touching up stain on the coffee table, I think enough stain rubs on the lite spots will do the trick. Finished dinner and mildly altering my mind & trading currency. Looking forward to the Fed yawnfest for the next 2 days. Giddyup, 
B-B-B-Benny and the feds..........


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

Wrestling with a toddler.

Not sure what the day holds here.  Looks like rain and I know there's a chance of it so I'll have to find something indoors to do with the kids today.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Practically jumping up and down in celebration as I just finally finished cementing a case in a [size=+4]VERY[/size] finicky patient that had to go back and forth to the dental lab 6 times to get the color/shading just right for the person (frankly I couldn't even notice the changes the lab made the last 3 or 4 trips they were so subtle )


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 24, 2008)

Drinkin tea, checkin markets, puttin in some trades, think I'll mow the lawn in about an hour while its cool out.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 24, 2008)

Just got in from 9 at the local track. I'm feeling a little guilty, because I know George Carlin would think I was a duchebag.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbSRCjG-VLk


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

Trying to get my youngest to fall asleep.  He climbed up into my lap to snuggle and is drifting off.


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

bill2ski said:


>


Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

Surfing the net...boss is getting me a corned beef sandwich, pickle, chips, and a Dr. Bowns cream soda from the Jewish deli for lunch..yum..I got all sweaty this morning uncrating 13 bases..the wood pile in the yard at work is 8 feet high..pretty soon people will take it for firewood..


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

Cooking bacon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Cooking bacon.



microwave or frying pan??  How many strips...details???


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

Frying pan, 4 strips, and I burned them.    Should have paid more attention to the bacon than the internet.  Jennie-O Turkey Bacon.  Enough details?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Frying pan, 4 strips, and I burned them.    Should have paid more attention to the bacon than the internet.  Jennie-O Turkey Bacon.  Enough details?



thanks for the details...I only microwave bacon..3-4 minutes on high based on thickness..


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't cook bacon all that often.  Usually do it on the griddle while making pancakes.

Right now, I'm eating my sandwich.  The little guy will probably be up soon since he's been napping for over 2 hrs.    That never happens!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

I just saw a really bad picture of me on Facebook from a party the night before Thanksgiving with my big fat doublechin...yuck..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2008)

Just finished washing and staining  our  back decks  and  gardenhouse  building  floors and entrances


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 24, 2008)

Cut the lawn, weedwhacked and blew clean. Hung planters on the compost pile walls, wife doesn't like the stain job on the coffee table so I'm going out with dad to buy a piece of wood for a new top. Thinkin about lunch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

Back from helping set a large monument in Philly..I have the office to myself..logging in orders and freestyle rapping..what what..Holla


----------



## severine (Jun 25, 2008)

1 kid's out of the house with Grandpa.  Trying to get the other to take a nap.  I might as well.  Tired today.

I did my 5K training this morning and ran 8 minutes straight.  Big deal for me!   Meant to do 5 min and 8 min for the next segments but only managed 4.5 min and 2.5 (or was it 3?) min.  Oh well.  I'll get there.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 25, 2008)

Sitting here waiting to take the daughter to one of her friends "graduation" parties. 1 of her friends is here with her and i just told them to get the hell out of the house...they are driving me nuts...hyperactive friend is a PIA...then its off to Home Depot for lightbulbs and whatnot so i can finally start using my awesome new bathroom!! I have to say, my husband do a REALLY good job on the tile in there!! But then, he should, thats his job...   Anyone need tile work?? LOL.

Oh yea...i need to get a mirror too...forgot about that one


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2008)

Just got in from 18 holes -----------beautiful day but i played shitty  an 89   . too damn much thinking 

Got a new mantra --" No thinking--Just hit the friggin ball "


----------



## severine (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful!!!  Love the tub, too!

I was just playing jungle gym to the 1 year old.  Need to get my butt in gear and finish a few things though.  Leaving in a little over an hour for a MTB ride.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Sitting here waiting to take the daughter to one of her friends "graduation" parties. 1 of her friends is here with her and i just told them to get the hell out of the house...they are driving me nuts...hyperactive friend is a PIA...then its off to Home Depot for lightbulbs and whatnot so i can finally start using my awesome new bathroom!! I have to say, my husband do a REALLY good job on the tile in there!! But then, he should, thats his job...   Anyone need tile work?? LOL.
> 
> Oh yea...i need to get a mirror too...forgot about that one



NICE WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bet  That's Great to come to after a rough day


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 25, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just got in from 18 holes -----------beautiful day but i played shitty  an 89   . too damn much thinking
> 
> Got a new mantra --" No thinking--Just hit the friggin ball "



I've been enjoying the audio book of Carl Hiaasen's latest, "Downhill Lie". Excellent author that's a recovering golfer that subjected himself to the game again after a 30-something year hiatus. Very funny and he himself does the reading.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 25, 2008)

Played 18 with dad, made a run to the german deli for bratwurst, bauchlappen, and steezy meat treats, chocolate, pickled products like celery root and cukes, a few sauce mixes and what not. Put up the canopy on the deck, did a final sanding of the coffee table top and put a final coat of stain on it. Lookin good. Will varnish it tomorrow, prolly do 2-3 coats, hopefully wrap it up by the weekend. Then start tiling the deck table top. I'm getting my Bob Vila on  Smallness is in da house now......


----------



## hardline (Jun 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Played 18 with dad, made a run to the german deli for bratwurst, bauchlappen, and steezy meat treats, chocolate, pickled products like celery root and cukes, a few sauce mixes and what not. Put up the canopy on the deck, did a final sanding of the coffee table top and put a final coat of stain on it. Lookin good. Will varnish it tomorrow, prolly do 2-3 coats, hopefully wrap it up by the weekend. Then start tiling the deck table top. I'm getting my Bob Vila on  Smallness is in da house now......



i thought it said sleazy meat treats for a hot second

i am about to have the bartender pour me a leffe and then i have an event uptown.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've been enjoying the audio book of Carl Hiaasen's latest, "Downhill Lie". Excellent author that's a recovering golfer that subjected himself to the game again after a 30-something year hiatus. Very funny and he himself does the reading.



I've had more than a few laugh out loud moments reading that book lately!  Highly reccomended for for the golfer and non golfer!

Right now I'm just working up a few cases for tommorrow and trying to figure out if 1 of my patient's teeth bear more of a resemblence to that of a human or that of a cow


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just got in from 18 holes -----------beautiful day but i played shitty  an 89   . too damn much thinking
> 
> Got a new mantra --" No thinking--Just hit the friggin ball "



There was a study out of England a few years back that I read the highlights of in _Golfworld_ magazine that basically said that better golfers have less brain activity.  I told my wife this, and her reply was "Jeff, how do you *REALLY* want me to interpret that statement"  

Right now I'm about to head home.


----------



## hardline (Jun 25, 2008)

went with the hoegarden.


----------



## dmc (Jun 25, 2008)

Sitting outside - finishing work... staring at the backside of Hunter and Rusk mountains...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've been enjoying the audio book of Carl Hiaasen's latest, "Downhill Lie". Excellent author that's a recovering golfer that subjected himself to the game again after a 30-something year hiatus. Very funny and he himself does the reading.



Thanx Doc -- sound s like i NEED to check it out !


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> There was a study out of England a few years back that I read the highlights of in _Golfworld_ magazine that basically said that better golfers have less brain activity.  I told my wife this, and her reply was "Jeff, how do you *REALLY* want me to interpret that statement"
> 
> Right now I'm about to head home.



I"M using THAT one liner DOC   

Here's goes  I PLAY shiity golf cuz i'm a Friggin Mensa


----------



## Paul (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've been enjoying the audio book of Carl Hiaasen's latest, "Downhill Lie". Excellent author that's a recovering golfer that subjected himself to the game again after a 30-something year hiatus. Very funny and he himself does the reading.



I'm not much of a golfer, but I do really enjoy Carl Hiaasen. Stormy Weather and Tourist Season are great.


----------



## severine (Jun 26, 2008)

Right now, getting out of bed.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 26, 2008)

Packing the car for a roadtrip down to Orlando.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 26, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> about time you got up .. I got a dentist appointment in little over an hour.


Don't you just LOVE going to the dentist!!!

I am making coffee and trying to figure out how I can main line it.:-o


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 26, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I better love it I have had like 10 appointments this year so far ..



Yo Bro I definitely  FEEL your PAIN --------------------------Calling doc Jeff cut my bro a deal


----------



## drjeff (Jun 26, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I better love it I have had like 10 appointments this year so far ..



The rule of thumb in my office is that if you have 15 appointments in a calender year, you become eligible for our retirement benefits package


----------



## drjeff (Jun 26, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Don't you just LOVE going to the dentist!!!
> 
> I am making coffee and trying to figure out how I can main line it.:-o



Sounds like a quintuple expresso might be in order for you this AM Trek!


----------



## severine (Jun 26, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> about time you got up .. I got a dentist appointment in little over an hour.


What can I say?  The kids actually slept through the whole night AND slept in this morning.  It was after 7AM when they finally woke up!    :beer:

Then again, I still only managed about 4 hrs of sleep myself...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 26, 2008)

Right now I'm getting ready to "do battle" with the 10 patients I have in my schedule and all 4 of my hygienists and their patients this AM.  It's going to be a BUSY AM for me today!


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

Waiting, for my 11:37 tee time.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 26, 2008)

No golf today - weather sucks -

 I'm sure The Queen of the Hop"  will tell me what i'm going to be doing today 

 - otherwise i'm crankin my Gibson today h'mm  feel like playin some "Bad Company "  or Joe Walsh  stuff right now        Yep that's it .i'm gonna do "the Confessor " right now -- that's tricked out with lotsa "guitar effects" i can play with the new processor


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Makin $$$ hands over fist, thanks to Benny and the Feds.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 26, 2008)

bill2ski said:


> Waiting, for my 11:37 tee time.


 
I hate you!


----------



## dmc (Jun 26, 2008)

On a 2 hour conference call with a major bank... 

Looks like I'm headed there in a few weeks...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Getting ready to put a second coat of varnish on the coffee tabletop, and trading my ballz off. Doing a full court press to get in the top 500 in the CNBC Challenge by the end of next week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2008)

Waiting for my 12:30PM customer to arrive..it should be an easy $3-4K sale..woo hoo..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 26, 2008)

Right now I'm post whoring the 1600th reply post of this thread!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Just sent my dad back to Baltimore. He's invited me to Bavaria next february to go skiing in the alps like we did when I was a kid. He's covering airfare and lodging. The US put up a major hotel in Garmish and we can stay there relatively cheap. Major f'in stoke. Plans are for 7-10 days, and a trip into Austria. Next season is shaping up nicely.  Made my nut for the year, and working on paying for my ski trips now. More McStoke


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 26, 2008)

Multi tasking      Playin some AC DC licks on my Fender strat ( haven't played this ax in a while )  while surfing AZ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Just sent my dad back to Baltimore. He's invited me to Bavaria next february to go skiing in the alps like we did when I was a kid. He's covering airfare and lodging. The US put up a major hotel in Garmish and we can stay there relatively cheap. Major f'in stoke. Plans are for 7-10 days, and a trip into Austria. Next season is shaping up nicely.  Made my nut for the year, and working on paying for my ski trips now. More McStoke





Awesome..I need to ski in Europe..my last trip there was 7 years ago with an ex when I graduated from college..no skiing...Paris/Amsterdam/Switzerland


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2008)

About to leave work..taking my Dad for an early dinner at an authenic Mexican restaurant located in the downstairs of a row home..they're only open from 5-8PM Wednesday-Friday and by 5:10PM..all the tables are full..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Just sent my dad back to Baltimore. He's invited me to Bavaria next february to go skiing in the alps like we did when I was a kid. He's covering airfare and lodging. The US put up a major hotel in Garmish and we can stay there relatively cheap. Major f'in stoke. Plans are for 7-10 days, and a trip into Austria. Next season is shaping up nicely.  Made my nut for the year, and working on paying for my ski trips now. More McStoke



Sounds like a GREAT trip -- take lotsa photos and keep us posted


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sounds like a GREAT trip -- take lotsa photos and keep us posted



Count on it, I like posting TR's. I mingled my buttsweat with GSS's on the same lobby chair at the 49er inn in Jackson postwhoring my TR on PASR, lol. Wow, that's gay, must be all the sausage I ate since last nite.


----------



## severine (Jun 26, 2008)

Kids are in bed and I just finished a bowl of generic cocoa pebbles.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

Enjoying horizontally fermented premium light lager


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

Horizontally enjoying  fermented premium light lager


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Trading currency and watching CNBC Asia until South Park comes on. Drinkin a goose on the rox.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 26, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I having a cold Bud and I don't care what the rest of you think about it either ..



The more I drink, the less I think, about anything

I think therefore I am, I think


----------



## drjeff (Jun 27, 2008)

Counting down the minutes until noontime, when I start my week of vacation!  And I've got a golf tournament to play in this afternoon too! (WooHoo!!)  I have a hunch that the clock will be moving REAL slow this AM


----------



## severine (Jun 27, 2008)

Enjoy your week off, Dr. Jeff!  :beer:

Let's see... I need to get my stuff together here.  5K training day.  So I'm going to clean up soon and head over to my parents' house to use the treadmill.  90 degrees is expected today so I need to get moving SOON.  Their exercise room is NOT air conditioned and it's on the 2nd floor so it gets hot fast.  Though I guess that's good for conditioning for running outside in late July/early August.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Enjoy your week off, Dr. Jeff!  :beer:
> 
> Let's see... I need to get my stuff together here.  5K training day.  So I'm going to clean up soon and head over to my parents' house to use the treadmill.  90 degrees is expected today so I need to get moving SOON.  Their exercise room is NOT air conditioned and it's on the 2nd floor so it gets hot fast.  Though I guess that's good for conditioning for running outside in late July/early August.



 Keep on Sevie  you're doing great withthe training --teh results WILL be worth it 

Just finished playin some guitar now gonna do teh breakfast thing and head out for 18 holes --walkin teh course to get a max calorie burn  gonna be WARM here too


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Counting down the minutes until noontime, when I start my week of vacation!  And I've got a golf tournament to play in this afternoon too! (WooHoo!!)  I have a hunch that the clock will be moving REAL slow this AM



 Good Fortune in the Tourney doc ----------------have fun on vacation too ---------------


----------



## drjeff (Jun 27, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Good Fortune in the Tourney doc ----------------have fun on vacation too ---------------



Thanks!  It's a member x 3 guests at one of the local courses.  Frankly my group has absolutely no expectations except to drink a few(or maybe MANY) cold beers :beer: and not sustain any injuries!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Thanks!  It's a member x 3 guests at one of the local courses.  Frankly my group has absolutely no expectations except to drink a few(or maybe MANY) cold beers :beer: and not sustain any injuries!



Hey ya never know !  with  Prize  $$ for closest to pin , longest putt , ,biggest butt   oops Freudian slip


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 27, 2008)

Another 10 bases to check in..uncrate..measure..I need to get outside before it gets to hot..just cleaning up odds and ends at work this morning..at Noon I'm off for a week...JEA!!!!

When I get out of work..clean out my car..head straight to the bar and then do laundry..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Counting down the minutes until noontime, when I start my week of vacation!  And I've got a golf tournament to play in this afternoon too! (WooHoo!!)  I have a hunch that the clock will be moving REAL slow this AM



Where are you going?  I'm psyched to be off for the first time since April..


----------



## krisskis (Jun 27, 2008)

Daughter slept at a friends house last night. Son getting up shortly to take the bus to Jones Beach with friends. Getting him out the door and then its dream time for me....hopefully for about 4-5 hours. Thats if my kids dont text/call me for anything.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Setting up a few trades, hoping we get some good rain in the next few days. Thinkin about breakfast options. Put the final coat on the coffee table. Makin a list of tiling/grouting stuff I need for the deck table top.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 27, 2008)

Bases checked in..I cleaned out my car since I'll be driving my sister and her dog to Virginia and she's a neat freak...surfing the internet quick while the boss is running an errand..two more hours of work in the office and then to the bank and to the bar for FrancisConner Fridays..mmmmm beer..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Where are you going?  I'm psyched to be off for the first time since April..




Just a couple of day trips planned mainly.  Upto Loudon, NH for the Sprint Cup race on Sunday, out to my in-laws on Cape Cod on the 4th, might also head upto my place at Mount Snow for a couple of days too.

Mainly though just going to try and get a bunch of larger outdoor projects done at my house, play a few rounds of golf, and take the kids to the beach (weather permitting) a couple of times.

Right now I'm about to do a root canal on my next to last patient!  Less than 3 hours to my golf tourney today!  :beer:


----------



## Terry (Jun 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just a couple of day trips planned mainly.  Upto Loudon, NH for the Sprint Cup race on Sunday, out to my in-laws on Cape Cod on the 4th, might also head upto my place at Mount Snow for a couple of days too.
> 
> Mainly though just going to try and get a bunch of larger outdoor projects done at my house, play a few rounds of golf, and take the kids to the beach (weather permitting) a couple of times.
> 
> Right now I'm about to do a root canal on my next to last patient!  Less than 3 hours to my golf tourney today!  :beer:


Good luck on the race. The weather doesn't sound to promising!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 27, 2008)

Terry said:


> Good luck on the race. The weather doesn't sound to promising!



With 2 easy-up tents, 6 chairs, 2 large camp stoves, 3 tanks of propane, a half dozen 1-2 lb lobsters, an 8 pound tenderloin, a pitcher of clam cake batter, a bunch of other munchies, and multiple coolers of cold frosty malted beverages, I think that the group I go with will fair just fine if there's an extended rain delay   Multiple years of Winston/Nextel/Sprint Cup races combined with many, many Patriots games has my usual group of sports nut friends and I well seasoned and prepared for tailgating!

Right now I'm just about to finish up the root canal I started about 30 min ago.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 27, 2008)

Taking out the trash at work...I'll be back in the office in 10 days and best of all I'm only using 4 vacation days since we're off Friday for the 4th...in 20 minutes I'll be drinking a beer..and in 4 hours I'll probably be drinking a beer as well..woo hoo


----------



## severine (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, after cleaning up the yogurt the kids decided to paint their bedroom with :roll:, giving both baths and getting laundry started, I'm sitting down to eat a little something.

5K training could have gone better.  The kids were in cyclone mode today and I wore myself out trying to keep them from hurting themselves (or breaking my parents' stuff).  I did manage my 8 min initial run, but it was all downhill from there.  Ah, we all have off days.  I'll get it next time.  At least I still did my 30 minutes today.


----------



## dmc (Jun 27, 2008)

Getting ready for the next conference call... I'm not presenting.. So... thats a good thing..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Trading my ballz off closing out positions before the weekend. Trying to divine next week and whether to add new positions or not.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 27, 2008)

Just back from walking 18 holes in a HUMID , Extremely FOGGY course . The fairways and greens were incredibly heavy dew from th fog , never saw any sun till the 18th green 

Played a very mixed round i drove really well considering the conditions BUT u got Absolutely No roll at al eityhe ron fairways or green -- so too damn many 3 putts ---ended with a 90 ---NOT a happy camper  but out again SOON  to work on it


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Added back oil for next week, were goin higher. The fed has no cred and they won't do any intervention for the next coupla months. Suck it up, taxpayers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Time to go and babysit the grand kids ... I really miss having GSS to kick around.



I'm still here..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 27, 2008)

I just spent a few hours drinking..now going to get dinner and drink more and do laundry..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Cleaned my aquarium, watching fast money, drinkin a cold heiny, waitin for the updated CNBC stats for the contest.

Made a LI ice tea and took a hot tub in the rain, finally getting some good rain.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 28, 2008)

So, I get up this morning and do my usual routine. I'm walking around the back yard with poop shovel in tow, watching the mutts do their thing. I see Cody poop, and waddle over to pick up his pile. After about 20 minutes, I still haven't seen Jewels poop, so I'm wandering around the yard looking for a pile I mighta missed. I give up, thinking she didn't have to go this morning, or she was distracted by the cat she saw. I decide to go hose off the poop shovel, and proceed over to the hose near the grill. As I'm hosing off the shovel, I thought I smelled hot dogs grilling, ever so faintly. I was thinking, wow, it's kinda early to BBQ, but I've done it myself occasionally. After I hose off the shovel, I start watering the grass near the garage, and thought I smelled dogpoop. So I checked the poopshovel that was leaning on the house near the hose, and it was clean. Now I'm standing next to the grill, looking on the ground, and notice footprints of my flip flop I'm wearing. Sure enough, I found Jewels' pile. I stepped squarely into it and it covered the ENTIRE bottom of my flip flop. Now I have to hose off ALL the shitladen footprints on the driveway up to the ramp for the kitchen door. I throw out the flip flops, and as I'm hosing the area near the grill I notice something lying on the ground under the grill. Closer inspection reveals its................the missing coathook I misplaced 3 days ago and spent at least an hour trying to find it . Lesson I learned? Sometimes you have to step into some shit before you find the answers. On the bright side, I avoided tracking all the shit into the house. ALWAYS CHECK THE SHOES!


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2008)

Sitting on the back deck watching the girls alternate between riding the swings and jumping in one of those little blue plastic pools.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 28, 2008)

Just finished mowing and trimming  the  lawn and gardens


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2008)

Installing replacement windows throughout the house.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 28, 2008)

Good going, self installing or a contractor? That's the last major improvement I need to make to my house and am debating whether I want to do it myself.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 28, 2008)

Right now I'm at my sisters apartment in DC..I was just at the zoo and before that we went to lunch at a fancy restaurant in DuPont circle. It's so freaking hot..time for Miller light and Margaritas.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 28, 2008)

clipped 2 hedges, bought a whole seedless watermelon for 3.99 on sale and juiced it. Now on my second melon margarita. Watched Cloverfield and 10,000 BC. Mediocre at best, good special effects. Got "Jumper" and that Dylan movie for later tonite.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 28, 2008)

Melon marg #5  and a "cool down" hot tub. Crankin out some Bauchlappen on the grill later, basically, it's uncured bacon, seasoned, and grilled on a kaiser roll with some onion. Suuuuuuuuuweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Installing replacement windows throughout the house.



Went thru that a couple yrs ago 44 windows  in one shot --Best move i made for convienence , and quiet and of course energy saving


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Good going, self installing or a contractor? That's the last major improvement I need to make to my house and am debating whether I want to do it myself.



Installing them myself since they are really easy to do. They were done about 12 years ago so the outside is already wrapped in aluminum so I am only swapping the window.


----------



## hardline (Jun 28, 2008)

drinking martini's getting ready to cook some pork chops


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2008)

Sitting on the deck with my final beer as the fire burns down. We had a light 30 minute shower come through, but I stuck it out and it's now a nice coolish night, although still pretty humid.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 28, 2008)

Finishing my sushi


----------



## drjeff (Jun 28, 2008)

Watching Miami Vice on HBO, getting ready to goto bed.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 29, 2008)

Sitting in my sisters apartment..Wow I saw lots of hot women last night...lots of Cameltoes..lol..my brother in laws bong knocked me out..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 29, 2008)

Bongs do that  I used to make them outta Galliano bottles, used a tungsten carbide drill bit for the holes.

Cleaned up the clippings and fallen apples on the lawn, made home fries and a scallion, tomato, bacon, cheddar frittata for b-fast. Gonna veg out today and relax, post-breakfast smallness program is in full swing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 29, 2008)

My sister just made me breakfast..2 fried eggs, english muffin..coffee..lemonade..now I'm going to get small..


----------



## severine (Jun 29, 2008)

Just got back from my 5K training.  Did a little trail running this time, too (mostly flat but lots of big gravel and roots).  I'm up to 2 8-minute segments of running now.   Getting there....

4 weeks until the race!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 29, 2008)

The "Queen of the  Hop"  and i are ready to go out for a nice bike ride along the River  there'a 12 miles of bikeway one way along teh confluence of two Rivers  -- beautiful scenery . Just finished  crankin some Stevie Winwood "Mr Fantasy" on my Gibson


----------



## Terry (Jun 29, 2008)

Just watching the race and drinking several beers. Thinking I oughta do something constructive but don't think i will!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 29, 2008)

Posting from the throne.  About to go finish mowing lawns so I can go on vacation tomarrow.


----------



## powderman (Jun 29, 2008)

Posting just to get to the 50 post point


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 29, 2008)

powderman said:


> Posting just to get to the 50 post point



whore!


----------



## severine (Jun 29, 2008)

I should be sleeping... I'm dead tired.  But I have an order I'm trying to finish and I really should have checked the job listings today.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 30, 2008)

Tradin and watchin the sun rise.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 30, 2008)

Took the son to work at the summer camp at 8:15, took the daughter to the camp as a camper at 8:45 and for the next 8 weeks, i have the house to myself!! At least from 9 to 5 during the day...oh well. 

Doing laundry, cleaning the bathroom upstairs thats finally done then its nappy time as i have to go back to work tonight.


----------



## severine (Jun 30, 2008)

I just finished placing an online order... now I really need to get some stuff done around the house.  It's already after 10AM... I feel like I've lost a lot of the day already!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm working, and I wish it felt like I 'lost' most of the day already.  Since I didn't manage to make it in until ~8:30 it feels like I just got here :smash:


----------



## severine (Jun 30, 2008)

I mean more like I should have been a lot more productive over the last few hours.    I have a lovely sink full of dishes to wash, laundry to catch up on, vacuuming, I really should mop the floors, and then I need to get out to the bank.

At least I managed cleaning the toilet and a quick wipe down of the sink/counter in the bathroom.  Plus the kids are up, diapers changed, fed, and clothed.  That's something (and more than I can say about myself at the moment ).

Though I got sidetracked again... right now I'm shopping for a wedding gift for my sister-in-law and soon-to-be brother-in-law.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Plus the kids are up, diapers changed, fed, and clothed.  That's something (and more than I can say about myself at the moment ).



You should really change your own diaper first.


----------



## severine (Jun 30, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> You should really change your own diaper first.


Geez, I knew I was forgetting something!!!    :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 30, 2008)

Just back from walking  18 holes  shot an ok 83  


BUT something bit me  damn good , not a bee  no sting  etc)  .My entire   left hand is swollen  like a balloon and itchy as hell-- Just took a few Benadryl   -- maybe snoozing soon bcuz of it


----------



## severine (Jun 30, 2008)

Finally washed those dishes (and myself).  Found out the bathroom from the apartment upstairs is leaking into mine.  Ugh.  uke:  So I had to call the landlord, too.

Heading out to pick up some stuff for the kids and take care of banking.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 30, 2008)

Getting extremely pissed off.  I was supposed to be on the road a hour ago for Virginia.  But my father decided that he wanted to go to.  He had to get a few things done around the house first though.  Well 1 hour late, and he is still doing those things and has yet to begin to pack...............

Ill be lucky if I make it down there by 11 or 12.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from walking  18 holes  shot an ok 83
> 
> 
> BUT something bit me  damn good , not a bee  no sting  etc)  .My entire   left hand is swollen  like a balloon and itchy as hell-- Just took a few Benadryl   -- maybe snoozing soon bcuz of it



Spider bite? Those can be pretty nasty.

I'm just at work. Took a break to get a coke, time to work on some email newsletters.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 30, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Black fly bites can swell up pretty good and super itchy too..



Ya know bro that might be it  ! -----------The hungry little bastids :>( can do a job on ya


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Finally washed those dishes (and myself).  Found out the bathroom from the apartment upstairs is leaking into mine.  Ugh.  uke:  So I had to call the landlord, too.
> 
> Heading out to pick up some stuff for the kids and take care of banking.



Just dropped a couple of Benadryl -- getting SLEEPY   ( Not )


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 30, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Try Dotting the irritation with vinegar to relieve the itching ...



OOPS guess teh  Benadryl made me post teh wrong quote ----------heee heehh   going on "cruise "now--- ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah the damn bite did ocur with the gloves on !


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 30, 2008)

I am following up on a resume I sent out. Yee haw.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 30, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah the damn bite did ocur with the gloves on !



I got a caterpillar stuck under the cuff of a glove once in Arizona. Stung the crap out of me. My arm swelled up like Popeye, then the skin around the sting blistered up and colored, then peeled off. I could see the color starting along a nice little row of dots. Loverly.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2008)

I was bit by a preying mantis (a baby one at that) last summer and my whole hand swelled up.


----------



## noski (Jun 30, 2008)

:flag:Wrapping up final details for the 60th annual Warren July 4 parade & Festivities. Looking for chamber of commerce weather- so far so good.  www.Warren4thofJuly.com


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 30, 2008)

WA -loaf  OSB thanks guys 's i'll watch  it   I may have been a spider ho know s i unfortunately too teh glove off for good  while on the 12th hole so can't tell for sure what ir was  bur teh whole back of the hand is affected no pain just swelling which as stopped but not gone down too much  -- i;ll just watch it 

Thanx again for your wisdom !!

Warp


----------



## playoutside (Jun 30, 2008)

Really keep an eye on bites on your hands since the "junk" from a bite travels through your system and heart quickly.  If you get any lines radiating out from the sting/bites you should visit a doc.  

It's different, but was once bitten by my cat on the hands and waited until morning (10 hrs) when I woke up with swollen hands.  Hospital and doc were pissed and concerned that I waited.  Ended up on IV antibiotics and pills for a week.  In any case don't ignore if the hand stays swollen.  

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## powderman (Jun 30, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> whore!



Oh well


----------



## powderman (Jun 30, 2008)

Should I stop posting???


----------



## powderman (Jun 30, 2008)

Let me think about it


----------



## powderman (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought about it.  The answer is...


----------



## powderman (Jun 30, 2008)

No


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 30, 2008)

Just got up from a nice long nap after a 3 hour lunch with some friends at a bar this afternoon. Munchin on chicken tenders, emailing and postwhoring


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 1, 2008)

Watching the markets tank on the genius plans to hit Iran, covert action to topple another government, Pakistan is festering with a leadership crisis, Afghanistan is a lost cause, oil is heading to 170-200, and gold is going to 1300 by year's end, Kuwait is drafting contingency plans for closure of the Hormuz straits, Iraq renegged on the no bid contracts to US oil companies. Oh, and inflation is just getting started. Those cut taxes and borrow policies sure are working great. Thanks for the unfolding nightmare. Whatever happened to the brilliant color coded terror alert Faux Noise Channel was so fond of? Maybe they'll dust that off and bring it back for entertainment value. Yeah, it's quite a theater of the absurd these days. On the bright side, great weather in the midatlantic today.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 1, 2008)

Getting ready to take my wife in for surgery, getting the hardware removed from her fractured ankle


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Getting ready to take my wife in for surgery, getting the hardware removed from her fractured ankle



Best of luck to her. Plenty of time to recover for next season. :-D


----------



## andyzee (Jul 1, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Best of luck to her. Plenty of time to recover for next season. :-D



That's why we're doing it now, give her time to recover for next season and if we're lucky to hike the Dacks in the fall.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

Best of luck to Vee.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Watching the markets tank on the genius plans to hit Iran, covert action to topple another government, Pakistan is festering with a leadership crisis, Afghanistan is a lost cause, oil is heading to 170-200, and gold is going to 1300 by year's end, Kuwait is drafting contingency plans for closure of the Hormuz straits, Iraq renegged on the no bid contracts to US oil companies. Oh, and inflation is just getting started. Those cut taxes and borrow policies sure are working great. Thanks for the unfolding nightmare. Whatever happened to the brilliant color coded terror alert Faux Noise Channel was so fond of? Maybe they'll dust that off and bring it back for entertainment value. Yeah, it's quite a theater of the absurd these days. On the bright side, great weather in the midatlantic today.



So should I be panning for gold right now?

Pretty soon We can all make popcorn before the nightly news!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2008)

Just finished seeing a couple of vacation week emergency patients in the office, now it's off to whack a small, white ball around for 18 holes!


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2008)

Just one ball Jeff ?


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2008)

Eating a bit of lunch (leftover homemade baked mac & cheese) before I hop in the shower.  5K training went well this morning.  Ran for 16 minutes straight!    Before that, the most I did was 8 min straight so I'm definitely improving.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 1, 2008)

snoseek said:


> So should I be panning for gold right now?
> 
> Pretty soon We can all make popcorn before the nightly news!



Panning is hard work, much easier to simply buy metals. But there is an intrinsic reward when you pan a few flakes from mother nature. Nightly news is pretty weak, always behind the curve of events and way too selective in topics.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2008)

andyzee said:


> That's why we're doing it now, give her time to recover for next season and if we're lucky to hike the Dacks in the fall.



 Best of Luck to You BOTH


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2008)

severine said:


> Eating a bit of lunch (leftover homemade baked mac & cheese) before I hop in the shower.  5K training went well this morning.  Ran for 16 minutes straight!    Before that, the most I did was 8 min straight so I'm definitely improving.



You're doing great   !!  Gotta luv teh Endorphin high


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Watching the markets tank on the genius plans to hit Iran, covert action to topple another government, Pakistan is festering with a leadership crisis, Afghanistan is a lost cause, oil is heading to 170-200, and gold is going to 1300 by year's end, Kuwait is drafting contingency plans for closure of the Hormuz straits, Iraq renegged on the no bid contracts to US oil companies. Oh, and inflation is just getting started. Those cut taxes and borrow policies sure are working great. Thanks for the unfolding nightmare. Whatever happened to the brilliant color coded terror alert Faux Noise Channel was so fond of? Maybe they'll dust that off and bring it back for entertainment value. Yeah, it's quite a theater of the absurd these days. On the bright side, great weather in the midatlantic today.



Got any GOOD Newz Moe ???

I agree BTW with your basic analysis-- Bennie and teh Feds are puppets and have continued to Reward Bad Behavior  and support the emporor has no clothes theory  --    The cretins in charge sold us down the tubes  ----- sorry  just callin 'em as i see 'em  .


 Frankly i too saw this coming quite some time ago so   i've been   aggressively  DEFENSIVE for several years  now  and made further moves in Feb to get  out  of the  BS  .Corpus is strong enough to take lowered risk profile     -----------------and  have been BUYING  back in  at much lower prices as we go -- But sleeping VERY well at nite 


WE need serious change


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Got any GOOD Newz Moe ???
> 
> I agree BTW with your basic analysis-- Bennie and teh Feds are puppets and have continued to Reward Bad Behavior  and support the emporor has no clothes theory  --    The cretins in charge sold us down the tubes  ----- sorry  just callin 'em as i see 'em  .
> 
> ...



I did give the weather a thumbs up. Good news? Oil isn't 150/bbl and we haven't rained democracy bombs on Iran today. That's it.


----------



## dmc (Jul 1, 2008)

Wondering how to write an email so i don't piss people off by pointing out something they did that totally sucked...


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2008)

dmc said:


> Wondering how to write an email so i don't piss people off by pointing out something they did that totally sucked...


Tough one!!!  Good luck with that!

I was on a scavenger hunt of sorts.  Looking once again for the 2 necklaces I hid a little over a year ago when I went to the hospital to have my son.  Stupid me thought it was a good idea to hide them in an unlikely place (because the landlord's handyman was supposed to come fix stuff while I was away and I don't trust him).  Well, it was so unlikely of a place that I _still_ can't find them.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 1, 2008)

Found about 6 long yellow peppers on the plants, seems like they appeared overnite.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 1, 2008)

Repairing the count to a million thread. GSS will be siked!


----------



## hardline (Jul 1, 2008)

designing a flyer for our new night in the city. now i remember why i gave up doing flyers in the first place.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2008)

Just back from a very nice dinner party Up River  at the waterfront  home of one of my wife's tennis buddies    Beautiful Canadian Sunset tonite in the Thousand Islands Region . We're watching fireworks tonite on the Canadian shore ----- Its the Annual Riverfest for  their  big  Canada Day holiday


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 1, 2008)

Absolutely nothing. Took a nap, read a few chapters of "The Adirondacks", and trying to divine a currency trade before I crash.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2008)

Eating a burnt bagel.    Need to get in the shower soon.  Ran out of wipes for the kids this morning.  Talk about tempting fate!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 2, 2008)

Drinking coffee, waiting for oil inventory numbers, decided that I need to buy tile for the deck table top. My cheapness was trumped by my sense of taste. Using leftover bathroom floor and wall tile had some merit, but very little in hindsight. Another nice day here weatherwise.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2008)

Went grocery shopping, ate an awesome salad I made (field greens, vine-ripened tomato, Gala apple, chopped cheddar, pecans, and a little Asian Aura dressing), fed the kids and got the youngest to lie down and take a nap in his new favorite spot (Daddy's Lazyboy ).  Still need to wash laundry and dishes.  Ugh.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2008)

Just sitting here with the heating pad and a margarita. Back isn't getting any better, but I have found that internal applications of alcohol seem to help.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

Relaxing while my wife makes me a BLT...  To recover from the bike ride we just got home from.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 2, 2008)

Planning my 4th of July in the Fire Island Pines and Cherry Grove with the "boys" <my gay boys> Gonna be a looooong day and night


----------



## severine (Jul 3, 2008)

Quickly checking if anything interesting has happened in the 8 hrs since I was last online.  Then it's off to bed.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

Playin with the dogs and checking out pre-market


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2008)

Heading out to get the knee MRI, then off to work for a couple hours.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Heading out to get the knee MRI, then off to work for a couple hours.



Good luck Jeff, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2008)

Terry said:


> Just sitting here with the heating pad and a margarita. Back isn't getting any better, but I have found that internal applications of alcohol seem to help.



Didn't peg you for a tequila guy Terry.  I didn't even know you could buy tequila in Maine.  Glad to know it's helping though :dunce:


----------



## severine (Jul 3, 2008)

Busy morning!  Got in my 5K training @ 5AM, already showered and dressed, kids are changed and fed, laundry is going, and the dishes are washed.   Going to head out soon to a playground for a bit of fun with the kids and a picnic lunch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 3, 2008)

Getting psyched for 4 days of some really cool parties:  My waistline is gonna take a serious hit 

 Tonite  a chicken BBQ for a friends BIG 50 tonite ,

Tomorrow  nice 4th of July   dinner party at a nice old Civil war era mansion in town on the  river with friends from across the Northeast who summer here. Watch  fireworks etc 

Saturday  an amazing party for a 50th Anniversary -- the couple's children rented a Castle on one of  the  1000 Islands and are hosting a soiree for 150 people with fine dining and dancing  

Then next saturday a party with several colleagues i worked with at one of their summer homes


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 3, 2008)

Taking profits from shorting euro, buying back euros. Quiet weekend ahead, BBQ, bike rides, tiling table top, hot tubbin.

Got a good deal on slate tile and some other decorative tile for the deck table. They had a clearance sale area that was poorly marked and the manager rolled over on the lowball offer I made. Got about 150 worth of tile for 60, stoked......

eatin homemade enchiladas and drinking a fruity frozen daiquiri.


----------



## hardline (Jul 3, 2008)

sitting at the new bar on the corner of 15th and ivring drinking a corona tring to figure out what i want to eat while i wait for the traffic to die down at the tunnels.


----------



## Terry (Jul 4, 2008)

Sitting here drinking coffee and putting the heating pad to my back again. My left lower back and hip is like in a constant cramp and my lower left leg is asleep most of the time. I am scheduled for an epidural steroid injection monday afternoon. Hopefully it works as good as last time.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 4, 2008)

Listening to the kids fight and counting down the seconds until it's time to go drop them off at Grandma's house for the next 30 hours or so.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Listening to the kids fight and counting down the seconds until it's time to go drop them off at Grandma's house for the next 30 hours or so.


Sounds like heaven to me!


I'm watching Independence Day, soon my DH will make me breakfast.  Omelet I think. Yum!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 4, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Been up for a bit .. I think I have recovered from multiple wasp stings to my back .. bugger flew up under my T and could that thing off fast enough when it started stinging me .. I woke up earlier in a night sweat .. don't know if it was because of the stings..



Jerry  really sorry to hear that man ! Bee stings can be very bad news  i had a friend have a hornets nest fallon him while painting under a soffit  area -- he needed  serious anti-histimine  shots  to counteract the venom 

 Did you try  any OTC antihistimines ?  If you are still bothered this am get to a doc 




My hand swelling was OVER the  next day with no other issues -- Benadryl took care of it 

Hope that things get better for you 

Warp ( still a little groggy this am  from last nites party    )  getting ready for round 2 tonite  but will SWEAT out some  beer toxins  on the golf course in an hr


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 4, 2008)

Some folks can have nasty reactions to bee stings. Sounds like the worst is over, but depending on age and health you might want to get a sting kit to keep in the frig, just in case. Speaking of bees and wasps/hornets, has anyone else noticed an increased variety of these critters? I've lived in my house for 16 yrs. and there are genuses/ varieties I've never seen before. 
On topic, I was up early, rode the bike for about an hour and then it started drizzlin. Stopped off for a DD coffee and now I'm posting and have no plans. Been working on a camping/canoe trip email list with my friend, we're shooting for early sept for 4-5 days outing.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 4, 2008)

Working


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 4, 2008)

Just watched a program on the Travel Channel about a restaurant in NYC called Megu. Japanese style, very high end, Kobe is the specialty. I'm heading to the store to get filet ground up for tartare, I just got an overwhelming urge.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)

Watching the Coney Island hot dog eating contest on ESPN uke: and just passing some time until my friends/neighbors 4th of July Party starts in a couple of hours :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)

We have a tie in the hot dog eating contest!  Joey Chestnut and Kobyashi both just ate 59 hotdogs in 10 minutes! uke:  

Now we have a 5 hot dog "eat off"  uke:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)

Joey Chestnut just won the 5 dog "eat off" in maybe 40 seconds  uke:  uke:  uke:  uke:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 4, 2008)

Just back from playin 18  beautiful day sunny etc -- chillin til party time tonite w/ friends


----------



## andyzee (Jul 4, 2008)

Taking a lil break from work.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 4, 2008)

Found a drill bit that I forgot about that saws tile and sawed the 2 tiles in half that I needed to get started with the adhesive and grouting. Saved myself the expense of a diamond blade and the trip to the hardware store. Now I need a stint of good weather before I start gluing the tiles. Back inside munching on steak tartare on rye bread....yum.


----------



## severine (Jul 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> We have a tie in the hot dog eating contest!  Joey Chestnut and Kobyashi both just ate 59 hotdogs in 10 minutes! uke:
> 
> Now we have a 5 hot dog "eat off"  uke:


That was on in the TGIFridays where we ate lunch.  Not exactly appetizing.  uke:

Bike ride got called for weather... so right now we're chilling for a little bit, maybe play some video games, before going out to the movies later.  Oh yeah, we'll be grilling some sausage burgers, corn on the cob, and have some mashed taters.  YUM.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 4, 2008)

Cranked out a crab, shrimp and scallop linguini for dinner with garlic bread and broccoli rabe in oil & garlic. Sippin on some vino and gonna finish watching "I'm not There".


----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2008)

Back from my 1st 4th of July party,  doing a little buzz posting   before some friends come over in a little while for my 2nd 4th of July party of the day!  Going to have to see whether the party is indooors watching the NASCAR Nationwide Series race from Daytona or just like last night and out on the patio with the tiki torches a blazin' and the beers cold and flowing!  :beer:  

Side note,  my wife and I are definately emjoying that the kids are currently at my inlaws, and remembering how much fun it is to have adults over and actually have adult conversations these last 2 days


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 4, 2008)

Post dinner espresso and a stinger on the rox, then movie nite......." The Big Lebowski" Shut the fuck up, Donny!


----------



## severine (Jul 4, 2008)

I hear ya on that, drjeff.  The kids are at MIL's tonight and it's a welcome reprieve.

Right now, I'm posting drunk.    We went out to shoot some pool and have a few drinks.  Now we're both pretty silly.    Happy 4th of July! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2008)

drinking girly drimks wuith the wife.  kids are mia for the night 


wtchedf some rad neighborhoood fireworks while drivibg to and frpm the pool hall tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Bike ride got called for weather... so right now we're chilling for a little bit, maybe play some video games, before going out to the movies later.  Oh yeah, we'll be grilling some sausage burgers, corn on the cob, and have some mashed taters.  YUM.



yeh, pretty much non of that happened, except fpr the sausage and potatos...


----------



## ckofer (Jul 5, 2008)

contemplating mt washington


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2008)

Trying to remember what the hell happened after I made those posts above last night...


----------



## severine (Jul 5, 2008)

Wishing I didn't drink so damn much last night.  Feeling like uke:.  I, too, can't remember what happened or how the hell I ended up in bed when the last thing I remember was sitting on the couch watching a movie.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> drinking girly drimks wuith the wife.  kids are mia for the night
> 
> 
> wtchedf some rad neighborhoood fireworks while drivibg to and frpm the pool hall tonight.





severine said:


> I hear ya on that, drjeff.  The kids are at MIL's tonight and it's a welcome reprieve.
> 
> Right now, I'm posting drunk.    We went out to shoot some pool and have a few drinks.  Now we're both pretty silly.    Happy 4th of July! :beer:





bvibert said:


> yeh, pretty much non of that happened, except fpr the sausage and potatos...





bvibert said:


> Trying to remember what the hell happened after I made those posts above last night...





severine said:


> Wishing I didn't drink so damn much last night.  Feeling like uke:.  I, too, can't remember what happened or how the hell I ended up in bed when the last thing I remember was sitting on the couch watching a movie.



I'm laughing my butt off ^^^^^^^^^^^^ that sounds like the kind of story that starts with, "I shit you not............" and ends with ".............and that's where babies come from"


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm icing my wrist and fumbling for Movie times since I won't be golfing today.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Trying to remember what the hell happened after I made those posts above last night...



Hopefully passed out/went to bed. :smile:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 5, 2008)

Working


----------



## dmc (Jul 5, 2008)

waking...  long night...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 5, 2008)

just got back from 4 mile walk alonf teh ST Lawrence  had a great party last nite BUT TONITE  we go to  that 50th Anniversary party i was tell you guys about on one of  the  1000 Islands   150 people  dancing and dining and an open bar all nite  - damn i won't be seeing  the golf ball very well tomorrow


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 5, 2008)

Goofin around in the kitchen, packaging up some product I got on sale yesterday for the freezer, peeled and cut a dozen sweet and russet spuds for pomme frites. Girls decided they wanna go out for dinner tonite after I loaded up with food for the weekend. Fortunately, they can never decide where to go, so we'll end up at the deli or I'll end up cooking at home. Otherwise, weather is overcast and threatening and my initial tile work I ended up doing yesterday held up nicely, so the adhesive should be OK. Despite covering it with a tarp, some water got in the tiles, now I need to let it get a good dry before continuing. Prolly gonna make some kinda cocktail shortly and relax.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Hopefully passed out/went to bed. :smile:



The problem is that I blacked out in the living room and woke up in bed at 4:30am.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 5, 2008)

Trying to recuperate. Spent over 16 hours out on Fire Island with my boys yesterday. i am thinking i am getting too old to party like i used to. Great time was had by all. The invasion of the pines was a BLAST!! Nothing like 300+ drag queens all in one place!! Lots of pictures, lots of dancing, lots of alcohol. And i have to work tonight :-(


----------



## Philpug (Jul 5, 2008)

Stuck in the Vancouver airport for another 8 hours.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 5, 2008)

So far going out to dinner has been reduced to the deli, as predicted. Finished the tile adhesion while the sun was out and upgraded the tarp to something more leakproof. Using exterior grade plywood will prolly torpedo the whole project down the road, it was impossible to find a flat piece of lumber these days, despite efforts to "bend " it straight. I might regret NOT using my leftover bathroom tile....


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 5, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Stuck in the Vancouver airport for another 8 hours.


Does the airport have a Martini bar?


----------



## severine (Jul 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'm laughing my butt off ^^^^^^^^^^^^ that sounds like the kind of story that starts with, "I shit you not............" and ends with ".............and that's where babies come from"


Glad it makes you laugh.  :angry:



I have NEVER drunk so much that I lost 4 hrs of my life before.    We put in the same movie today to try to figure out where we left off... and still can't figure out what else happened and how we managed to get 2 rooms away together.  :blink:

At least I'm feeling MUCH better now than I was earlier today.

Kids just got home from grandma's house so I'm going to spend some time with them and probably make dinner soon.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The problem is that I blacked out in the living room and woke up in bed at 4:30am.



That about sums up why I quit drinking about 8 years ago.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Glad it makes you laugh.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't laughing at the idea of you feeling ill, just that the two of you posting stuff you don't recall, with an almost exact recollection of no recollection.

Please forgive my insensitivity.:sad:


----------



## severine (Jul 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I wasn't laughing at the idea of you feeling ill, just that the two of you posting stuff you don't recall, with an almost exact recollection of no recollection.
> 
> Please forgive my insensitivity.:sad:


Didn't you see the ?  No worries!  

I rarely drink and have only once before drunk so much that I was hungover (that being somewhere around 8 years ago, maybe more).  I won't be repeating this any time in the near future.

Tis a shame nobody else was around to tell us what happened.  :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 5, 2008)

Started watching "Margot at the Wedding" with Nicole Kidman. Only highlight was her rubbing one out in her jammies. It just got way too dysfunctional and boring after that. We're already all stocked up here with crazy. Gonna read new issue of RS and watch SNL later.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Does the airport have a Martini bar?



Might. Canada sticks for cocktails though. One oz. = one drink. That don't work for me. Other than a few beers, this has been a dry week for me. My liver has been on vacation too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 6, 2008)

Just "rose from the dead" after last nite's at a 50th  Anniversary  party  at the  Castle.

We saw several guys i played ball with in college  as well as many former colleagues. The catered event ( one of the son's is an executive chef) featured    awesome food/open bar  , great  band  and we danced till 2 Am ----------------then  were shuttled back  to the mainland and made our way  home.

Over 200 showed up, young and old alike 3 generations -- a great nite 

Hopefully will get in 18 today in a hr or so. Its beautiful again today sunny about 75 degrees now


----------



## andyzee (Jul 6, 2008)

Not working! Getting ready to go out do a bit of shopping and just bumming.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 6, 2008)

Woke up around 6AM and let the dogs do their biz. It felt like 9AM. Went back to bed and rewoke at 10:30AM, and it felt like 4AM. This is some kinda self induced jetlag. Watching Wimbledon Men's finals and drinking coffee.


----------



## severine (Jul 6, 2008)

Just got back from taking my son for his 1st haircut.  Trying to get my daughter to take a nap (the cranky little snot needs it).  I didn't get my 5K training in this morning so I may go up to my parents' house later to use the treadmill (otherwise I'll go tomorrow and shift training by a day this week).


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Just got back from taking my son for his 1st haircut.  Trying to get my daughter to take a nap (the cranky little snot needs it).  I didn't get my 5K training in this morning so I may go up to my parents' house later to use the treadmill (otherwise I'll go tomorrow and shift training by a day this week).



1st haircut? that's exciting for little ones. Did he get a lollipop or something?

Watching men's tennis finals, diehard tennis.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 6, 2008)

Came in from doing yard work to eat lunch.  Got caught up in the F1 race and need to get my lazy butt back out to finish up the yard.


----------



## severine (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 1st haircut? that's exciting for little ones. Did he get a lollipop or something?


An animal cracker and a small blow-up beach ball.    He behaved VERY well.  No crying and was pretty cooperative.  He looks like a completely different baby now!  

I am trying to rebuild my business right now....while the kids climb all over me.  A little distracting but it could be worse.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2008)

bill2ski said:


>



Wow


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 6, 2008)

F'in Great Wimbledon Men's Finals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Joey Chestnut just won the 5 dog "eat off" in maybe 40 seconds  uke:  uke:  uke:  uke:



I watched that live...wow..what was first prize???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2008)

Sitting in my stank ass clothes after a 5 hour drive from Virginia...oh yeah and I have a moustache..just call me Kotter..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 6, 2008)

Yo Mr Kotttair  !!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yo Mr Kotttair  !!!!!!!



I feel a camaraderie with other guys who rock a mustache..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 6, 2008)

Got everything prepped for the BBQ tonite. Fancy pants burgers made from fresh ground top sirloin, scallions, parsley, cilantro, shallots, wouchestershire sauce, paprika mixed in the meat, homemade pomme frites with a port wine ketchup sauce and all the trimmings, corn on the cob.. Friends are coming over around 5 for pre grill hot tub and cocktails. This Wimbledon match is a marathon with 2 rain delays.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going to the local bar for Magic Hat #9s and bar food..JEA!!!!...But I need a shower badly first..and have about a zillion more posts to catch up on here..and some threads to bump


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow


He's Baaaaack!

I'm in from the yard work, looking for an ice pack, since I over did it, but the yard looks really nice!


----------



## Terry (Jul 6, 2008)

Drinkin', and surfin the net. Thinking about grillin' something but not sure what.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 6, 2008)

Sent friends home after a nice meal, checkin email, headlines, Asia and gonna call it a nite.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 6, 2008)

Watching "Tougher in Alaska" and trying to conivnce my sore,achy body that I actually DIDN'T do too much yard work today


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2008)

Wishing I got more sleep last night.  ::YAWN::  Trying to relearn my business right now.  I should really load photos in the family gallery, too.  It's been a while and they're piling up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Trying to relearn my business right now.



Whats your business?


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Whats your business?


I'm a Tastefully Simple consultant.  You know, those home party plans?  I sell gourmet food that is easy to prepare.  I've let it slip to the wayside for the last 4 or 5 months, though, so now I kind of have to start all over again.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm a Tastefully Simple consultant.  You know, those home party plans?  I sell gourmet food that is easy to prepare.  I've let it slip to the wayside for the last 4 or 5 months, though, so now I kind of have to start all over again.



A close friend of my wife's is a Tastefully Simple consultant. Hence, we have lots of their product in our home on a regular basis. Had a delicious fruit and creamcheese concoction with fresh blueberries for dessert last night.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm a Tastefully Simple consultant.  You know, those home party plans?  I sell gourmet food that is easy to prepare.  I've let it slip to the wayside for the last 4 or 5 months, though, so now I kind of have to start all over again.


I love their potato soup, Beer Bread, and garlic spread, not to mention their Chai!

Do they still have the cinnamon caramel pear sauce for ice cream!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm a Tastefully Simple consultant.  You know, those home party plans?  I sell gourmet food that is easy to prepare.  I've let it slip to the wayside for the last 4 or 5 months, though, so now I kind of have to start all over again.



Send Brian with some food for the next ride so we can see if we are interested


----------



## Terry (Jul 7, 2008)

Just hanging around. I am scheduled to get an epidural steroid injection for my back this afternoon.


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Do they still have the cinnamon caramel pear sauce for ice cream!!!


There's the Creamy Caramel sauce, but not what you mentioned.   The product line has expanded greatly in the past year though.  However, things are always changing to keep it new and interesting.



o3jeff said:


> Send Brian with some food for the next ride so we can see if we are interested


:lol:  I bet you guys would enjoy that!



Dr Skimeister said:


> A close friend of my wife's is a Tastefully Simple consultant. Hence, we have lots of their product in our home on a regular basis. Had a delicious fruit and creamcheese concoction with fresh blueberries for dessert last night.


Yum, the Beyond Blueberry Cheese Ball mix.  You can also get "low-brow" with it and it makes a great Rice Krispie treat. 

Right now, I'm trying to clean the printer nozzles so I can print a resume out.  Found a GREAT job opportunity that I need to get right on!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2008)

Catching up on things at work..I had 7 new voicemails from last week...shit is hectic,


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Catching up on things at work..I had 7 new voicemails from last week...shit is hectic,



Jeebus. I have 7 new voicemails from Sunday.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Stayed in bed until about 9 and read, rainy day here. Eating some leftover scampi linguini and netsurfing/watching TV. Got my wings clipped on euro positions, think I'll take a day off from the markets.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Jeebus. I have 7 new voicemails from Sunday.



Wow...well the office manager fielded most of the calls last week but those 7 were to my direct extension...anyway I've never had 7 voicemails before..usually just one or two..

Right now I'm sneaking on the net again while the boss is getting lunch..it's raining...after work I'm going to happy hour..:beer:then laundry..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 7, 2008)

Just got in from playing 18 holes walked the  course 

I  must have  dropped 7 lbs  its Sunny HOT "HUMID Swampy" conditions but windy    .

 Wringing wet ------------------  i'm going jump in the River   for a swim here to cool off


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2008)

I just got off the phone with one of the biggest asshole condescending customers ever who made his 9th design change...he is prolonging the process to the max..I'm about to help my Dad remove his Kayak from his roofrack and store it in our shop/garage.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Just watched"Vantage Point", thumbs down. Watching the financials getting flushed down the toilet, staying outta the market in cash and gold, and looking at a few water utilities that got beaten up . It's ugly out there


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

Going out to cut the lawn.


----------



## dmc (Jul 7, 2008)

Hanging in a hotel room in Dallas...  Waiting to go out for some grub...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 7, 2008)

Just finishing cleaning up after dinner and the round of golf prior to that.  Shot a so so 77 where I hit the ball really well tee to green(hit 14 greens)  but putted like a dog(had 4 3 putts)


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2008)

Did my 5K training (10 min and 8 min runs), ate dinner, took a shower, and now I'm just relaxing.  I'm exhausted!


----------



## krisskis (Jul 7, 2008)

Only slept 3 hours after coming home from work this morning, so i am still sitting here in my PJs and not planning on getting out of them 

In my PJs....i took daughter to her friends house and dropped my son off with friends at the movies...God help me if i ever get pulled over/accident in my PJs...LOL.

Probably be in bed by 11...i am exhausted.

Daughter to camp in the morning...then im going to be up my sons ass to look for a job, seeing as the idiot got fired last week from his camp counselor job.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

Getting ready to cut the lawn after all this rain. May hold off til early evening after sun goes down and lawn dries out. Need to get a few supplies to finish the deck table top, but no rush.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2008)

I need to go grocery shopping but my little boy just laid down in the Lazyboy and settled in for a nap.  So instead, I guess I'll do some reading.  If I can keep my eyes open, that is. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2008)

Eating Taco Bell..I just made plans with my buddy on where we're meeting before the Iron Pigs game tonight so I can score a free parking pass.  I'm looking forward to copious amounts of free beer and food in his companys luxury box/suite.  

Work today is uber busy and tomorrow we get a huge truckload of tombstones to add to our already massive inventory..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Right now I'm listening to a little toddler crying in one of my hygienists chairs and really hoping that it will be my business partner and NOT myself that has to go look in that little kids mouth in a few minutes!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 8, 2008)

Right now I am actually working from the office!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 8, 2008)

Scoping out a vegetarian Chinese restaurant in Flushing to go to with my vegetarian daughter before tonight's Mets game.


----------



## Paul (Jul 8, 2008)

krisskis said:


> ...then im going to be up my sons ass to look for a job, seeing as the idiot got fired last week from his camp counselor job.



Do you really expect to find a job up there? Or are you tired of the Pediatric nursing thing and are looking to start a career in the exciting, fast-paced world of Proctology?



andyzee said:


> Right now I am actually working from the office!



Me too. And eating French Onion SunChips. Yay me!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2008)

logging in some new orders...sneaking on the internet..counting down the minutes until I leave work..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2008)

Just got back from a meeting, now I'm eating some Hersey's Kisses.


----------



## Terry (Jul 8, 2008)

drinking beer and surfing the net.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

Took a bike ride to the hardware store earlier for "clear" caulk. Label on tube said "crystal clear". Spooged some out on a piece of wood to test and it's opaque white. Will have to see if it dries clear or not. I'm pissed if it doesn't. Currently enjoying a homebrew mint ice tea, procrastinating everything and watching CNBC. Trying to determine if this commodity selloff is bottoming and scaling back into a few fave positions.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2008)

About to leave work in a minute..gonna go home..get small..and go to a baseball game in 3 hours...Peace Out..


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2008)

Just got back from the grocery store.  Put the groceries away and gave the kids some watermelon as a snack.  Now they're chilling in the living room while I catch up a bit.  Landlord and his handyman are scraping and painting outside the house ... fun, fun!  Better them than me!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Trying to rest up as I finish my day at work.  My wife sent me a text message about an hour ago asking me to stop at Lowe's on my way home from work and pick up 6 bags of crushed stones.  I'm thinking that I'll be having a date with a shovel, a rake, and 240lbs of crushed stone in this "lovely" air mass in my backyard this evening


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just got back from a meeting, now I'm eating some Hersey's Kisses.


Sitting here with a major chocolate craving..........Can I steal some of your kisses:sad:


----------



## krisskis (Jul 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Do you really expect to find a job up there? Or are you tired of the Pediatric nursing thing and are looking to start a career in the exciting, fast-paced world of Proctology?QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Uh...yea....I dont need a job...he does...and i work with enough assholes...i dont need to go looking for anymore
> ...


----------



## dmc (Jul 8, 2008)

In Dallas - Teaching 7 sleepy technicians about encryption in databases...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

Knocked out the lawn work. Timed it perfectly with some cloud cover and a nice breeze.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Just waiting for the cement to set on a crown I just inserted into a patients mouth, then it's off to Lowe's to pick up the crushed stone my wife wants.

This is what I'll be upto in 2 minutes


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

Just finished trimming all teh hedges  now doin some fine pork chops on teh georg Foreman  with some crn and a nice salad i call "Colon Blow "    spiral macraroni and various veggies in a nice lite oil with sprinles of parm  -- glas o white and a bagguette  - LIFE is Good


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2008)

Speaking of "colon blow"....

I've been forcing down liquids since this morning.  I took 1.5 oz of Fleet Phosphosoda at 4:20.  My life is all about projectile diarrhea at the moment.  Don't turn 50.  They commit unnatural acts with a fiber optic scope.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Speaking of "colon blow"....
> 
> I've been forcing down liquids since this morning.  I took 1.5 oz of Fleet Phosphosoda at 4:20.  My life is all about projectile diarrhea at the moment.  Don't turn 50.  They commit unnatural acts with a fiber optic scope.


:lol:  My mom has to go for her butt camera debut next Monday.  I have to say that her prep sheet was pretty funny.  :lol: 

Kids are in bed (miraculously!) and I'm really tired.  The humidity really sapped the life out of me today.  So I'm just lying in bed with the laptop, looking through my recipe books at the same time for a good blueberry recipe to try out.  "Two and a Half Men" is on the TV.  A/C is blowing cold, refreshing air.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Speaking of "colon blow"....
> 
> I've been forcing down liquids since this morning.  I took 1.5 oz of Fleet Phosphosoda at 4:20.  My life is all about projectile diarrhea at the moment.  Don't turn 50.  They commit unnatural acts with a fiber optic scope.




Just remember, the Versed they'll likely give you just before they stick that lovely tube up in there for a look is a WONDERFULL drug! - You likely won't remember a thing about "The Violation of Geoff!"


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

Sitting here with dye on my head waiting for it to process, hoping the kids can somewhat stay out of trouble until it's time to rinse it out.  Of course, I already had to throw clothes back into the dresser once during this process so I'm not so sure they'll cooperate.  :roll:

Once I'm done, it's time to head out for a couple errands and then 5K training on my parents' treadmill.  2.5 weeks to go!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Sitting here with a major chocolate craving..........Can I steal some of your kisses:sad:



Sorry, I only had three and I think I finished those by the time I finished typing that post...


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Sitting here with dye on my head waiting for it to process, hoping the kids can somewhat stay out of trouble until it's time to rinse it out.  Of course, I already had to throw clothes back into the dresser once during this process so I'm not so sure they'll cooperate.  :roll:
> 
> Once I'm done, it's time to head out for a couple errands and then 5K training on my parents' treadmill.  2.5 weeks to go!



Schweet, how's the running going?  Don't forget to taper off the week before.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm sitting at my desk trying to stay awake.  I'm still pretty damn tired from my bike ride last night, or maybe I just didn't sleep that well after my son got me up at midnight... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 9, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Speaking of "colon blow"....
> 
> I've been forcing down liquids since this morning.  I took 1.5 oz of Fleet Phosphosoda at 4:20.  My life is all about projectile diarrhea at the moment.  Don't turn 50.  They commit unnatural acts with a fiber optic scope.



If the Dr gives you flowers when you arrive, RUN!


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Schweet, how's the running going?  Don't forget to taper off the week before.


I think the longest I've gone in one shot is 16 minutes?  The other day I did 10 minutes and was supposed to do another 10 minute interval but hit a hill (also had to pee in the woods in between the intervals so that threw off my momentum ) so I only made it 8 minutes on the 2nd.  Today's goal is 20 minutes straight of running.  

It's not likely I'll be able to run the entire 5K, BUT I'll be able to run more of it than I could have before I started training.  Progress is good!  :beer:  And I'm happy with how far I've come so far.  I have the 5 mile race on 8/10 and then I need to find races for Sept and Oct to keep me motivated, maybe even Nov, too.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm sitting at my desk trying to stay awake.  I'm still pretty damn tired from my bike ride last night, or maybe I just didn't sleep that well after my son got me up at midnight... :roll:



+1 except no kids to wake me up.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

severine said:


> I think the longest I've gone in one shot is 16 minutes?  The other day I did 10 minutes and was supposed to do another 10 minute interval but hit a hill (also had to pee in the woods in between the intervals so that threw off my momentum ) so I only made it 8 minutes on the 2nd.  Today's goal is 20 minutes straight of running.
> 
> It's not likely I'll be able to run the entire 5K, BUT I'll be able to run more of it than I could have before I started training.  Progress is good!  :beer:  And I'm happy with how far I've come so far.  I have the 5 mile race on 8/10 and then I need to find races for Sept and Oct to keep me motivated, maybe even Nov, too.



Much easier to find races in Sept through December in CT, as for some crazy reason more folks like to run when it's cooler out then when it's about 1000 degrees outside!

Check out this link through The Hartford Marathon Foundation and their events

http://www.hartfordmarathon.com/foundationnew.htm

They put on alot of 5K's over the course of the year and run a really good race - all the races on Marathon Day, even the 5K they have are a blast and the associated activities they have both pre and post race in Bushnell Park on Marathon Day are great for both the racers and their family cheering sections (last year when I ran the 1/2 Marathon, my wife had no problems keeping the kids - just under 2 and just under 4 -  occupied for the 1:51 and change it took me to run the 13.1 miles)

Right now I'm about to go and see if the 6 year old currently sitting in one of my chairs will be cooperative for a couple of fillings!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Better than the alternative trust me .. colon polyps .. fried in butter served with red beans and rice.. excellent ...



I was always preferential to them done up in a scampi type way


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Just pop em raw like grapes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Trying to rest up as I finish my day at work.  My wife sent me a text message about an hour ago asking me to stop at Lowe's on my way home from work and pick up 6 bags of crushed stones.  I'm thinking that I'll be having a date with a shovel, a rake, and 240lbs of crushed stone in this "lovely" air mass in my backyard this evening



That sounds really sucky..you're rich..just hire somebody to do it..:idea:

Last night I was at the Iron Pigs game and they lost 8-2 to Louisville..I now know why I haven't been to a baseball game in a decade..they're boring.  At least I got free food and beer in the luxury box.  They had Coronas in cans and I drank 5 of them and had two sloppy Joes and some sort of wrap.  Apparently 6-packs of beer for the fridge were $20 each plus a 15% service fee plus a tip...wow..good thing my friends company footed the bill.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Speaking of "colon blow"....
> 
> I've been forcing down liquids since this morning.  I took 1.5 oz of Fleet Phosphosoda at 4:20.  My life is all about projectile diarrhea at the moment.  Don't turn 50.  They commit unnatural acts with a fiber optic scope.



That blows...but it's better than getting colon cancer..


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

Apparently high humidity + working out in a room on the 2nd floor with no a/c or fan + kids running rampant = less than desirable results.   I'm now convinced that I need to get my lazy ass out of bed at 5AM and run then instead.  Trying to do longer distances while keeping the kids out of trouble is not working out.

Right now, the kids are eating lunch.  Once they're done, it'll hopefully be nap time so I can clean up and take a shower.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm just killing time here at work...I get out early today for a 2:30PM appointment with a new eye doctor..then I have a dinner date down at King of Prussia...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Absolutely nothing. Made  few early trades before the sun came up, then crashed until about 10. Caulked about 1/3 of the deck table tiles and now I'm done for the day. Looks like rain is on the way.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

Just sitting in my office waiting for the computer tech/consultant to show up (already 20 minutes late ) so that we can go through the installation sites for the big computer upgrade the office is getting later this month


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

batin'


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

Trying to convince Pottery Barn that I did not, in fact, purchase two Farmhouse beds from them in two separate transactions on the same day.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> batin'



*fap*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Leaving work in a few to go to the eye docter..


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

Planning my hot date tonight.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Planning my hot date tonight.



Now is it going to be a hot date or is it just hot and you have a date??     

Right now I'm just waiting for some x-rays to be taken so I can try and figure out which one(s) of the 8 broken teeth in a row on the new patient who just came into my office is the pain causing culprit in the 15 minutes that my front desk scheduled me with this person


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Finished caulking all the tiles except the center decorative ones. Slow process.


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Now is it going to be a hot date or is it just hot and you have a date??


Oh, c'mon!  We all know I'm the hot one going on the date tonight!  Henceforth, any date with me will be "hot."


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

she brings the sizzle, fo' shizzle


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Back in the black on my currency trades for the week, I'm 5 for 5 goin long and short the EUR/USD since 4 AM. Steezy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 9, 2008)

just got back on line had a Nasty virii attack of faux Microsoft security crapola took some doin to get back -------------------


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Waiting for the day to end.  I enjoyed 3 more Hersey Kisses this afternoon.  Sorry Trekchick, but you would have had to pry them out of my dead hands if you wanted some.


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

Waiting for my date to get here.    I'm all dressed up and ready to go!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

My eye Dr. appointment sucked.  I have a tiny bump under my eyelid.  I was prescribed a special eyedrop to use for 10 days.  Pharmacy #1 did not have it in stock so I went to Pharmacy #2..my insurance didn't cover the drops because they are a non generic so I paid $88.  I went home..and there was no liquid in the eye drop container..so I drove back to the pharmacy and they grabbed another container and once again no liquid..so now I have to wait until tomorrow to see if they can get the appropriate drops...and apparently if I wear a contact in that eye..my eyeball might fall out...lol...it makes going to the dentist seem very simple..Off to Lenscrafters tomorrow to drop mad loot on new glasses..

Oh yeah and my date bailed on me because she's sick..time to get small..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My eye Dr. appointment sucked.  I have a tiny bump under my eyelid.  I was prescribed a special eyedrop to use for 10 days.  Pharmacy #1 did not have it in stock so I went to Pharmacy #2..my insurance didn't cover the drops because they are a non generic so I paid $88.  I went home..and there was no liquid in the eye drop container..so I drove back to the pharmacy and they grabbed another container and once again no liquid..so now I have to wait until tomorrow to see if they can get the appropriate drops...and apparently if I wear a contact in that eye..my eyeball might fall out...lol...it makes going to the dentist seem very simple..Off to Lenscrafters tomorrow to drop mad loot on new glasses..
> 
> Oh yeah and my date bailed on me because she's sick..time to get small..



What took you so long?

"Hello smallness, my old friend....
I've come to smoke with you again,"


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Cranked out the trim on the table, looks f'in awsome. little more caulking, and finish work on the trim and this baby is done..woo hoo!


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My eye Dr. appointment sucked.  I have a tiny bump under my eyelid.  I was prescribed a special eyedrop to use for 10 days.  Pharmacy #1 did not have it in stock so I went to Pharmacy #2..my insurance didn't cover the drops because they are a non generic so I paid $88.  I went home..and there was no liquid in the eye drop container..so I drove back to the pharmacy and they grabbed another container and once again no liquid..so now I have to wait until tomorrow to see if they can get the appropriate drops...and apparently if I wear a contact in that eye..my eyeball might fall out...lol...it makes going to the dentist seem very simple..Off to Lenscrafters tomorrow to drop mad loot on new glasses..
> 
> Oh yeah and my date bailed on me because she's sick..time to get small..



I had one of those, drops didn't do shite. Had to have it scraped out with a scalpel and cauterized. Fun!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> I had one of those, drops didn't do shite. Had to have it scraped out with a scalpel and cauterized. Fun!!!



Wow...yikes..well eyes are important..


----------



## hardline (Jul 9, 2008)

doing a production schedaul for two of the bigest events of the summer. a lot of people have been calling me that haven't called in awhile trying to get into them. i always find that funny


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Hot tubbed, got my robe on, got my goose on the rox on, got my smallness on, got my long Euros on. Go Time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

fap


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> fap


TMI!

I'm trying to get organized on all the things I need to accomplish today.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Oh, c'mon!  We all know I'm the hot one going on the date tonight!  Henceforth, any date with me will be "hot."




You go, girl!!

We got and know how to use it!



Im such a dork.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh yeah and my date bailed on me because she's sick..time to get small..




Was she REALLY sick?? Or did you just get stood up??


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

krisskis said:


> You go, girl!!
> 
> We got and know how to use it!
> 
> ...


:lol:

I don't think I was exaggerating last night though.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 10, 2008)

Doing laundry. Daughter at camp. Son still sleeping.

Nursing a hangover. I felt fine when i first woke up and now i feel like im gonna heave. Soon as laundry is done, i'm going back to bed. Work tonight.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

Probably should smoke a butt, it would make you feel better.  And just think what you have to look forward to come ski season in another 5 months... doing the smokers huddle outside the door to the lodge in -15F windchill.  No one's laughing at the smokers huddle, trust me :dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 10, 2008)

Not working! Took a day off.....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Was up til 4AM makin loot, slept til 10:30, drinkin ice tea and watching Bernanke and Paulson BSing and lying to congressional geniuses asking genius questions like Maxine Waters on the subprime issue. ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Comedy central.


----------



## dmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Was up til 4AM makin loot, slept til 10:30, drinkin ice tea and watching Bernanke and Paulson BSing and lying to congressional geniuses asking genius questions like Maxine Waters on the subprime issue. ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Comedy central.



ummmm.....

Greg flashes into mind...   Scolding me for talking politics...
now relaxed....  Not worth it dmc...  not worth it...


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

Got some Italian Cheese bread going in the bread machine.  Kids are fed and it looks like the little guy is settling in for a nap on the Lazyboy.  Laundry is going.  I'm showered, shaved, and dressed.  Just making lists on what I need to pack for this weekend wedding we're going to tomorrow through Sunday.  Once the little guy wakes up, I'll be heading out to the store to pick up some last minute stuff needed for this weekend.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Got some Italian Cheese bread going in the bread machine.  Kids are fed and it looks like the little guy is settling in for a nap on the Lazyboy.  Laundry is going.  I'm showered, *shaved*, and dressed.  Just making lists on what I need to pack for this weekend wedding we're going to tomorrow through Sunday.  Once the little guy wakes up, I'll be heading out to the store to pick up some last minute stuff needed for this weekend.


Wrong thread


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 10, 2008)

Just finished playing 18  shot a decent for me +12   84


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

Reading through a lot of threads. Funny stuff in the shaving thread. Just not feeling like posting much the last couple days. Summer malaise I guess. Not feeling witty.


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Wrong thread


I was trying to see how many threads I could drag that into.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> I was trying to see how many threads I could drag that into.


Pics?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Pics?



That's hawt!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Nail punched the table trim and puttied the holes. Gonna stain the trim, the boss made that decision.


----------



## ed-drum (Jul 10, 2008)

Right now I'm watching 9/11, Truth Rising on you tube.


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's hawt!


No fap though,eh?  

Right now.... let's see.  I just bought some Coochy cream on eBay (cuz I'm cheap like that).






(There's your pic )

Kid is still napping, miraculously, so I haven't accomplished a whole lot.  I'm stuck here for another 40 minutes anyway now so I can get the bread out of the bread machine when it's done.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> No fap though,eh?



I'm at work...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, whats fap? pardon the ignorance.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Ok, whats fap? pardon the ignorance.



It's what every hetero guy does when he has alone time with a computer and an interent connection.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> It's what every hetero guy does when he has alone time with a computer and an interent connection.



Surf Alpinezone? ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Ok, whats fap? pardon the ignorance.




http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fap+fap+fap


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Surf Alpinezone? ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Right now I'm getting really frustrated that the DSL connection in my office is running real [size=+4]SLOW[/size] today


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fap+fap+fap



Yes urbandictionary is your friend.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fap


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fap+fap+fap



Thought it was an acronym at first. Wasn't thinking audible. :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Thought it was an acronym at first. Wasn't thinking audible. :dunce:



If it makes you feel better I had to look it up last night...


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If it makes you feel better I had to look it up last night...


And like the good English major that I am, I was sure to use it in the proper context right away. 

Kid is awake so I need to haul our butts to the store.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> No fap though,eh?
> 
> Right now.... let's see.  I just bought some Coochy cream on eBay (cuz I'm cheap like that).
> 
> ...



The gel version is a fav of my wife's.  (And I have no complaints about it's "performance" either  )


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Coochy? I won't even ask. Gonna run back to the store for another 48 cans of Alpo on sale for 12/$6 once I close out some Euros. 15 for 15 since Tuesday


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 10, 2008)

Back from a big delivery day...9 settings for over $25k total...bling bling up in that thing..time to hit up the diner and the bar..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from a big delivery day...9 settings for over $25k total...bling bling up in that thing..time to hit up the diner and the bar..


While you catch up, just let me say, You missed some fun today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> No fap though,eh?
> 
> Right now.... let's see.  I just bought some Coochy cream on eBay (cuz I'm cheap like that).
> 
> ...



Back in 1999 did you here KY corporations promotion for the new millenium?

They called it Y2K Jelly

guaranteed to have four digits work instead of just two  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> While you catch up, just let me say, You missed some fun today.



Being out in the hot sun pushing around tombstones isn't as steezy as lounging around the office surfing the net...O.K. time for dinner #1 at the diner..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

Eating the first cucumber I picked from the garden for the year.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Back in 1999 did you here KY corporations promotion for the new millenium?
> 
> They called it Y2K Jelly
> 
> guaranteed to have four digits work instead of just two  :lol:



I missed that one, but pretty funny! :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Eating the first cucumber I picked from the garden for the year.



Awesome. I have about 1/2 dz cukes on deck for picking by the weekend. And long italian peppers a bunch. My biggest disappointment has been Cilantro and parsley, I cant seem to get good regrowth, especially the cilantro, it seems to flower only, I clipped both back and hope it regenerates some shoots.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Eating the first cucumber I picked from the garden for the year.


With the direction this thread, heck this forum, has taken today, are you sure you want to talk about fresh picked cucumbers.  Next, zucchini?


----------



## jack97 (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> With the direction this thread, heck this forum, has taken today, are you sure you want to talk about fresh picked cucumbers.  Next, zucchini?



I think you want to put this into the gutter 

I really feel dirty.... I'm thinkin about heading home for a shower


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> With the direction this thread, heck this forum, has taken today, are you sure you want to talk about fresh picked cucumbers.  Next, zucchini?



Well I almost said pulled a cuke from the garden, but figured picked was safer. ;-)

Mo - picked three today, but the cucumber vine is out of control and taking over the garden so there will be many more. We've also got basil that looks real nice. Some beans that are just getting started. Red and Jalapeno peppers and enough tomatoes coming in to feed an army. But that's OK, I'm happy to eat fresh tomatoes as a snack. This is our first time planting a garden so we have a few things to work out.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> With the direction this thread, heck this forum, has taken today, are you sure you want to talk about fresh picked cucumbers.  Next, zucchini?



You really have a sick mind, don't you??  :roll:


----------



## jack97 (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You really have a sick mind, don't you??  :roll:



Actually, I waiting some pics before I head out.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Actually, I waiting some pics before I head out.



Of wa-loaf and his 'cucumber'?


----------



## jack97 (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Of wa-loaf and his 'cucumber'?




Well.... something with a 'cucumber'


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Well I almost said pulled a cuke from the garden, but figured picked was safer. ;-)
> 
> Mo - picked three today, but the cucumber vine is out of control and taking over the garden so there will be many more. We've also got basil that looks real nice. Some beans that are just getting started. Red and Jalapeno peppers and enough tomatoes coming in to feed an army. But that's OK, I'm happy to eat fresh tomatoes as a snack. This is our first time planting a garden so we have a few things to work out.



This is my first real foray into veggie gardening this season, so I kept it simple with variety of peppers, 2 cuke varieties, 9 varietes of tomatoes, and 2 herbs. Plan to expand it next season and try to stagger some product to extend the season.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> With the direction this thread, heck this forum, has taken today, are you sure you want to talk about fresh picked cucumbers.  Next, zucchini?




What do you mean, something like this






 

or maybe this






Boy do I need to get working on a patient before this really goes downhill, so right now I'm off to fix a few teeth!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 9 varietes of tomatoes,



Nice, we've got 12 plants with 6 varieties. We planted them too close together, so it's more of a tomato jungle. :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, we've got 12 plants with 6 varieties. We planted them too close together, so it's more of a tomato jungle. :lol:



Same here, but our soil quality blows, so I had to dig 2 trenches 3' by 12' 18' deep thru 3 inch roots and rock and reload with real soil. Ended up using free organic leaf mulch that was pretty much soil and it works great. Gonna dig 2 more for next season.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, we've got 12 plants with 6 varieties. We planted them too close together, so it's more of a tomato jungle. :lol:




We've got 4 tomato plants going,  a nice planter of both yellow and green beans that we've been picking for the last week now, a half dozen pumpkins, a half dozen sun flowers, and a bunch of basil planted this year.  And if I need some corn all I have to do is just hop the stone wall at the back of my property and there's a 10 acre field of butter + sugar corn (Don't worry, while I do fresh pick during corn season,  I also stop by the farmer's stand and give them the proper amount of $$)


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Same here, but our soil quality blows, so I had to dig 2 trenches 3' by 12' 18' deep thru 3 inch roots and rock and reload with real soil. Ended up using free organic leaf mulch that was pretty much soil and it works great. Gonna dig 2 more for next season.




One of the benefits of having property that backs up onto a working farm that does have livestock is that I always have both a fresh and copious supply of manure available for the garden whenever I need it


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Same here, but our soil quality blows, so I had to dig 2 trenches 3' by 12' 18' deep thru 3 inch roots and rock and reload with real soil. Ended up using free organic leaf mulch that was pretty much soil and it works great. Gonna dig 2 more for next season.





drjeff said:


> One of the benefits of having property that backs up onto a working farm that does have livestock is that I always have both a fresh and copious supply of manure available for the garden whenever I need it



Our soil is crappy too. I built a raised bed and we bought a bunch of 2 year seasoned manure from the local Dairy as well as some peat moss and garden soil from Lowes. I think we paid $15 for 3 100lb bags of the manure.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Our soil is crappy too. I built a raised bed and we bought a bunch of 2 year seasoned manure from the local Dairy as well as some peat moss and garden soil from Lowes. I think we paid $15 for 3 100lb bags of the manure.



I'm lucky enough and have a good enough neighbor in my farmer, from who I buy alot of produce from each year, that when I need any manure for my garden all I half to do is hook the yard cart upto my lawn tractor and drive down the road to the farm where he'll fire up the bobcat and fill up the yard cart for me free of charge!  Just another advantage of living in a small, rural town


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Our soil is crappy too. I built a raised bed and we bought a bunch of 2 year seasoned manure from the local Dairy as well as some peat moss and garden soil from Lowes. I think we paid $15 for 3 100lb bags of the manure.



Sounds like a good blend. Mine are raised as well about 15" above ground so I have a solid couple feet for root structure. I added manure and peet that I picked up at a local garden spot on the cheap.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm lucky enough and have a good enough neighbor in my farmer, from who I buy alot of produce from each year, that when I need any manure for my garden all I half to do is hook the yard cart upto my lawn tractor and drive down the road to the farm where he'll fire up the bobcat and fill up the yard cart for me free of charge!  Just another advantage of living in a small, rural town



That's a nice deal. Only thing free from our city is cooked sewer sludge. I have to drive to another county to load up with free organic material like soil and mulch.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's a nice deal. Only thing free from our city is cooked sewer sludge. I have to drive to another county to load up with free organic material like soil and mulch.



I just need to remember to bring the nose plugs with me when I pick up a load, as my yard tractor pulling a couple of hundred pounds of manure uphill isn't exactly the quickest of rides, especially when you're sitting about 2 feet away from a freshly dug up scoop of it!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I just need to remember to bring the nose plugs with me when I pick up a load, as my yard tractor pulling a couple of hundred pounds of manure uphill isn't exactly the quickest of rides, especially when you're sitting about 2 feet away from a freshly dug up scoop of it!



Curiously, I don't mind the smell of a freshly fertilized field. Something earthy and farmy about it.


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

RIGHT NOW... ( to get back on topic  ) I'm making dinner.  And counting the minutes until the kids go to bed.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Curiously, I don't mind the smell of a freshly fertilized field. Something earthy and farmy about it.



I don't mind the smell when the "poop flinger" as my 4 1/2 year old daughter calls it , does the fields in the early spring/late fall as while they're close to my house they're also far enough away that there is *some* air dilution,  but when you're sitting 2 feet away from a fresh steaming pile of it, that's takes the smell factor to new levels!

Right now I'm just post whoring and waiting to see if my business partner will successfully be able to remove a portion of broken tooth from the patient he's working on, or if he'll ask me to lend a hand(let's just say that taking teeth out isn't his favorite thing to do)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm leaning towards hot dogs on the grill for a change of pace. Can't get excited about take out.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Right now I'm getting ready to head down into the basement on hop on the excerise bike for an hour "ride to nowhere"


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm watching Winter Equinox


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'm watching Winter Equinox



Is that like some sort of horse or something??


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Just watching the sportscast on the 11PM news, then its a quick shower to clean off the sweat/salt that I'm coated with after my hour on the excercise bike, and then its off to bed.  Big day tommorrow,  I've got to take out every last one of one of my 20 something year old patients teeth


----------



## krisskis (Jul 11, 2008)

2:15am and im working damnit!! Still feel like shit too. Im getting to old for this crap. 


But its so much fun!!


----------



## ski9 (Jul 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just watching the sportscast on the 11PM news, then its a quick shower to clean off the sweat/salt that I'm coated with after my hour on the excercise bike, and then its off to bed.  Big day tommorrow,  I've got to take out every last one of one of my 20 something year old patients teeth



I'll never really get over that scene....


----------



## ski9 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, yeah, and...Googling images from the Marathon Man while drinking Absolut....


----------



## severine (Jul 11, 2008)

Just got back from running continuously for *25 minutes*!!!!!!!!!    I'd say that's a vast improvement over my personal best of 16 minutes continuously prior to this.    

I'm not a morning person, but that was worth getting up at 5AM for.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Just got back from running continuously for *25 minutes*!!!!!!!!!    I'd say that's a vast improvement over my personal best of 16 minutes continuously prior to this.
> 
> I'm not a morning person, but that was worth getting up at 5AM for.



 Way to go 25 minutes is a nice improvement !! Early am running is a great time  fewer dogs on the loose. less traffic and COOLER 

-- Keep up the GOOD work and you'll be running races in no time 

Up early myself have Dr's appt @9  tehn if the rain stops going out to play 18


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome Sev!!!!
I love starting my day early with a work out.
But then, I'm a morning person.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Psyched to dump the rest of my short positions this AM, thanks FNM FRE and LEH. Lookin forward to the weekend.


----------



## severine (Jul 11, 2008)

Just finished washing dishes and now I need to pack.  I can't believe how much crap I'll have to bring for just 2 nights away.  2 little ones who are in diapers end up needing A LOT of stuff when away from home!


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Conference call. Wheeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

I just got a sizeable half-year bonus because the first 6 months were so good for us...now I'm off to get new glasses..go to the bank..go to the bar..and go to the farmers market..I think I'm going to use some of my bonus to buy some Pontoons...so I can goosestomp some snowboarders..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just got a sizeable half-year bonus because the first 6 months were so good for us...now I'm off to get new glasses..go to the bank..go to the bar..and go to the farmers market..I think I'm going to use some of my bonus to buy some Pontoons...so I can goosestomp some snowboarders..lol



Steeze is feelin flush with cabbage. Ain't it great? This week is one of my best ever trading wise this year, and it's still rollin in. Dust off that gal in your trunk and take her out to celebrate!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Steeze is feelin flush with cabbage. Ain't it great? This week is one of my best ever trading wise this year, and it's still rollin in.



Steezy..I need the cabbage...Match.com bitches ain't cheap..In a few days one of my CDs is up so I need to invest that money in something..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Sippin on a TnT. Weekend is here.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2008)

drinking a coke, wasting the last hour before I can leave the office.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steezy..I need the cabbage...Match.com bitches ain't cheap..In a few days one of my CDs is up so I need to invest that money in something..



Just be careful. Babysitters cost a lot these days.


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

On another friggin' con-call.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm just back from For Eyes optical...my eye Dr. wanted $300-$350 for a single pair of glasses and I scored a pair of on-sale glasses and a pair of prescription sunglasses for $94.95 total...I was born on a Saturday but not last Saturday and my eye Dr. must think I'm some chump..lol...I'm now at my parents house playing with my dog..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sippin on a TnT. Weekend is here.



What is TnT??? Dynamite??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

Now I get it...T and T is Tanguray and tonic..wow I'm in need of a safety meeting..I haven't had one in two days...which never happens..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Now I get it...T and T is Tanguray and tonic..wow I'm in need of a safety meeting..I haven't had one in two days...which never happens..



Quitter


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Quitter



Well I need to make up for lost time this weekend..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Loaded up the chiminia for a fire later, gonna hit the tub and watch the sunset in about an hour.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 11, 2008)

Finished a crapola round of golf -- too damn many 3 putts today  arghhhh  Must drink , must drink now order a Pizza and get some Harpies going


----------



## drjeff (Jul 11, 2008)

Getting ready to likely get soaked given the mood of the kids right now and the simple fact that I have to give them both a bath in a few minutes


----------



## krisskis (Jul 12, 2008)

At work with a migraine...just had another nurse give me a shot of Toradol to dull the pain..LOL. Off for a few days after tonight. Looking forward to some beers and relaxing in the sun. I feel like i havent seen it in days.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2008)

Took a bike ride and checked out a few yard sales, drinkin a bfast smoothie and watchin Forbes on Faux.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2008)

Beautiful day out there today, so what am I doing, you guessed it, working.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

Back from golf..chilling at my parents house..there's a slurpee and some beer in my future..at least that's what Miss Cleo said..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Beautiful day out there today, so what am I doing, you guessed it, working.



Wow steezy computer..so do you get a day off during the week to make up for working a Saturday?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Finished a crapola round of golf -- too damn many 3 putts today  arghhhh  Must drink , must drink now order a Pizza and get some Harpies going



Speaking of golf..here is my golf report cross posted from www.paskiandride.com

I played golf this morning with my Dad and his buddy at Southemore which is north of Bethlehem and south of Blue mountain.  Our tee-time was at 8:37AM and unfortunately..we had some lady golfers in front of us who were uber slow so it was a 4.5 hour round.  We were also paired up with a dude with a huge beer belly who played with old school wooden clubs and chain-smoked cigars.  It was sunny and hazy with temperatures rising into the upper 80s.  The fairways and greens were relatively dry and fast.  My ball striking was good but my putting was lackluster.  I ended up shooting a 47 on the front nine and a 42 on the back nine.  I mainly played bogey golf with a few pars, two birdies, and two triples.  Both birdies game on shortish(350) yard par 4's thanks to nice drives followed by wedges to within 10-12 feet and then clutch putts.  I prefer to play in dry conditions.  Where I played last week in Virginia..all the fairways had recently been watered which meant less roll and some sloppy lies...plus the fertilizer gook is gross and toxic.  After golf I bypassed beers for two Arnold Palmers...half iced tea/half lemonade which were uber refreshing.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow steezy computer..so do you get a day off during the week to make up for working a Saturday?



No, but that's why I make the big bucks!  :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2008)

Dogpiled into bed and watched "The Good, the bad and the ugly" on AMC while the wife went out, took a nice power snooze with the pups. Knocking out some laundry and post whoring for now.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

Just got up from a short nap, thinking about getting the Mr to go out to a movie.


----------



## hardline (Jul 12, 2008)

doing the recap with my dj buddy of what the hell we did last night. we deffinatly did the rockstar thing last night.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 12, 2008)

Recovering from a bit of sunburn I got today.  Went out with the family on a friends boat.  Went from their place on the water in Waterford,CT on over to Watch Hill, RI,  anchored and spent the afternoon enjoying a GREAT day at the beach with some nice surf (Thank you Hurricane Bertha), and then back. Stopped at a good old fashioned hot dog stand on the way home (waitresses on roller skates!).

Now I'm watching the NASCAR race and getting ready to hop on the excercise bike for a ride to nowhere.


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2008)

I was chillin' outside on the deck until this big honkin' beetle started flying around. The sucker was 2+ inches in length and I was out of there. I'm a big wuss when it come to gross bugs.


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Get a bat and have some fun ..



I whacked that bitch with a chair pad and he started staggering around with some slime flowing out of his butt. That was enough skeevage for one night.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

Looking at fat skis to buy online..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Recovering from a bit of sunburn I got today.  Went out with the family on a friends boat.  Went from their place on the water in Waterford,CT on over to Watch Hill, RI,  anchored and spent the afternoon enjoying a GREAT day at the beach with some nice surf (Thank you Hurricane Bertha), and then back. Stopped at a good old fashioned hot dog stand on the way home (waitresses on roller skates!).



Cool. We got married in Watch Hill. The in-laws have a house in Westerly.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Cool. We got married in Watch Hill. The in-laws have a house in Westerly.



That's a charming area. We used to surf there in the winter with the seals.
Just watched "Valley of Elah", depressing.  Took a late hot tub, and gonna go read and watch SNL.


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> I was chillin' outside on the deck until this big honkin' beetle started flying around. The sucker was 2+ inches in length and I was out of there. I'm a big wuss when it come to gross bugs.


I was watching the nascar race last night when I saw something flying around the livingroom. It was a bat. I chased him around a bit and finally got him to go out the door. The wife was not happy.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 13, 2008)

We get bats in our house at least 3 or 4 times a year.  I've become quite the expert at getting them.
I fell asleep during the NASCAR race, who won?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2008)

Kyle Bush again


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 13, 2008)

HA!
When I was at Bristol last year, the crowd was cheering, "anybody but a bush"


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 13, 2008)

No doubt, he's got talent.
I'm just not a bush fan.
I'm almost regretting that I can't make it to Richmond for the September race.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 13, 2008)

Just chillin the am  

WE went to another gonzo party last nite .  My predessor  and former boss at the college  where i worked  had a combined Anniversary and 80th  BD party . Huge tent on the Riverside of his summer home , intimate gathering about 250 people  , a  Band from the local School of Music   very  nice catered affair   with  full dinner ,gourmet  desserts etc open bar   don't remember what time we left -------------- it as LATE. A great time with some former colleagues that we'd not seen in several years .



The man is unreal very trim athletic build and  still walks the golf course--------- shoots mid 80's. He and his adult sons and grandson's are going on a GOLF holiday this week to play   4 courses at various  colleges where he worked 

 -- the old man is Gonna FLEECE $$$$$$$ his kids-- he told them last nite while at the microphone to bring buckets  o cash ! . He's a tough old bird on the course -- still plays tennis daily -- the sons are "comfortable" but outta shape , I see a butt whippin happening


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy, thanks for the smile. That sounds like an awesome evening to celebrate a superb man.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 13, 2008)

TC  you always put a smile on our faces with your humor and good sense of timing !!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

Hangin on the deck with the laptop and coffee, catchin some rays, playin ball with the pups, listening to Meet the Press. Great morning here, but the muggies are on the way.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2008)

At my parents house drinking Magic hat..popcorn and pizza are on the horizon...then ??????? It's freaking slow on here lately..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Warp Daddy, thanks for the smile. That sounds like an awesome evening to celebrate a superb man.



times 2...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

Trimmed the front yard hedges , then took a long shower with a Dead Sea mineral salt scrub, feelin clean n smooth, drinkin a TnT and kickin it in a small way.


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> I whacked that bitch with a chair pad and he started staggering around with some slime flowing out of his butt. That was enough skeevage for one night.


:lol:  What a visual!  :lol:

I am trying to get the house back in order.  Got back from the weekend wedding a few hours ago but there's a lot of stuff to go through (plus the kids trashed the house in the process).  At least the laundry is going and all the clean clothes are put away again.  The littlest one just fell asleep for a nap so this won't be good... Then again, my daughter was up past 11:30PM last night and the youngest was up until at least 9PM plus a few wakings (we didn't leave the wedding until after 11:30 ).  You'd think they would have slept in, but they really didn't.  At least I was good and got up at 6AM to use the hotel's fitness center.  30 minutes+ on the elliptical at an average of 5.5-6mph.  

ETA:  Here's a photo from the wedding last night.  It was late and we were leaving but we had to get just one picture of us since we were both so busy most of the rest of the night.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2008)

Watching golf on TV with my Dad..I'm ready for work tomorrow..I'm beginning my day in the Dirty Jersey..LMBFAO..


----------



## Terry (Jul 13, 2008)

Went for a motorcycle ride this morning. Had to come to a complete stop as a bear wandered out into the road in frt of me and stopped. After a couple of minutes a car came the other way and he wandered back into the woods. That is the third bear that I have seen this summer but that is the closest! Now I am cruising the net and drinking a margarita!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:  What a visual!  :lol:
> 
> I am trying to get the house back in order.  Got back from the weekend wedding a few hours ago but there's a lot of stuff to go through (plus the kids trashed the house in the process).  At least the laundry is going and all the clean clothes are put away again.  The littlest one just fell asleep for a nap so this won't be good... Then again, my daughter was up past 11:30PM last night and the youngest was up until at least 9PM plus a few wakings (we didn't leave the wedding until after 11:30 ).  You'd think they would have slept in, but they really didn't.  At least I was good and got up at 6AM to use the hotel's fitness center.  30 minutes+ on the elliptical at an average of 5.5-6mph.
> 
> ETA:  Here's a photo from the wedding last night.  It was late and we were leaving but we had to get just one picture of us since we were both so busy most of the rest of the night.




Nice...I haven't gotten dressed up since my sisters wedding last summer..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

I gotta get my tux adjusted for a wedding next March. My niece in FLA is getting married and it's already a major clusterf***. Great pic of the two of you, it is fun to get dressed up once in awhile.......like every five years.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> times 2...



  your entirely welcome my young friend !!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 13, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:  What a visual!  :lol:
> 
> I am trying to get the house back in order.  Got back from the weekend wedding a few hours ago but there's a lot of stuff to go through (plus the kids trashed the house in the process).  At least the laundry is going and all the clean clothes are put away again.  The littlest one just fell asleep for a nap so this won't be good... Then again, my daughter was up past 11:30PM last night and the youngest was up until at least 9PM plus a few wakings (we didn't leave the wedding until after 11:30 ).  You'd think they would have slept in, but they really didn't.  At least I was good and got up at 6AM to use the hotel's fitness center.  30 minutes+ on the elliptical at an average of 5.5-6mph.
> 
> ETA:  Here's a photo from the wedding last night.  It was late and we were leaving but we had to get just one picture of us since we were both so busy most of the rest of the night.





You Both LOOK VERY GOOD !  --------------Stylin n' Smilin a great combo !


----------



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

getting ready for the two bigest events of the summer in nyc. tomorrow i have the allstar baseball game party with 50 cent performing. then tomorrow we have geters birthaday party with chris rock hosting and timberland performing. its going to be a crazy two days. i will do a full TR for everybody ill take lost of pics.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2008)

I just had pizza and I'm going for a walk with my Mom and my parents dog..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 13, 2008)

Just got home from the movie.  Now I'm watching Newhart on WGN.  What a kick in the pants that show is.  Love it!


----------



## krisskis (Jul 13, 2008)

Carrie...you guys look great!!

I spent most of the day trying to get the new upstairs cleaned up so we can move up there. 

Both my kids were home at the same time, so i thought it would be a good idea to go see their great grandmother...shes almost 90 and they adore her 

Now i have to start looking for new bedroom furniture for all of us.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just had pizza and I'm going for a walk with my Mom and my parents dog..




Such a good son!!

My son ditched us after dinner to "hang" with his multitude of girlfriends. Daughter and i just took a swim in the pool.


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks!    It was fun to dress up and go out (even if the kids were in tow the entire time).  Beautiful day, wonderful ceremony, super happy couple.

Right now, I'm trying to figure out why I can't upload my photos into my private gallery.  (Well, Brian is... I think I'll go read while I wait..)


----------



## andyzee (Jul 13, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Carrie...you guys look great!!



Well she looks great, not sure about the nerd.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 14, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:  What a visual!  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Here's a photo from the wedding last night.  It was late and we were leaving but we had to get just one picture of us since we were both so busy most of the rest of the night.


Wow, Sev, you look amazing!  You have the most beautiful smile! 
Brian's okay too


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm making coffee.  If I could find a way to main line it, I would.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 14, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'm making coffee.  If I could find a way to main line it, I would.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 14, 2008)

Back from my 4 miler , The Queen is playing tennis  -- then we're off to get me a new weapon of choice  -- a  2 Hybrid 

We're hosting our annual  Family Summer Camp for Seaway Festival week  all our children , grandchildren and couple other family members  celebrate for 10 days .Our city a week long festival with concerts , parades , parties , special events road and kayak races , golf etc .and HS and college reunions -- a great time for my kids to see their childhood friends and their  families  

 I'm getting my goods( The new  2 hybrid)  for our annual golf tourney so i can follow my mentor's lead and FLEECE the  wallets of my sons for Serious Dinero  on the course . My wife is having her tennis racquets re- strung today for her events 

  BUT________This year i 'm REALLY  looking forward to our Annual Family Garage Band rock concert  !! We do it for our neighborhood and other friends . Whats special is this year we got 2 new members My 11 yr old grandson is getting to be a pretty fair drummer been on it for  3 yrs and has an intuitive "feel "and my 13 yr old grandson is playing guitar with us for the first time  . Me and my son and son in law play guitar and my Bro in law plays keyboards.

They don't know it yet BUT a special solo will be done By OZZY  playin Crazy Train  

Yep got my long haired Black wig , Black nail polish, Black flowing garments  , Beads and 8 rings  i'm ready to terrorize my  friends , family neighbors --   --been practicing like an obsessed idiot !!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:  What a visual!  :lol:
> 
> I am trying to get the house back in order.  Got back from the weekend wedding a few hours ago but there's a lot of stuff to go through (plus the kids trashed the house in the process).  At least the laundry is going and all the clean clothes are put away again.  The littlest one just fell asleep for a nap so this won't be good... Then again, my daughter was up past 11:30PM last night and the youngest was up until at least 9PM plus a few wakings (we didn't leave the wedding until after 11:30 ).  You'd think they would have slept in, but they really didn't.  At least I was good and got up at 6AM to use the hotel's fitness center.  30 minutes+ on the elliptical at an average of 5.5-6mph.
> 
> ETA:  Here's a photo from the wedding last night.  It was late and we were leaving but we had to get just one picture of us since we were both so busy most of the rest of the night.



Someone could have told me that my vest was all crooked... :roll:


----------



## Marc (Jul 14, 2008)

Does Brian know you went to a wedding with Kevin Youkilis?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> Does Brian know you went to a wedding with Kevin Youkilis?



Shhhhh!  Don't blow my cover... :roll:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Someone could have told me that my vest was all crooked... :roll:


Just a guess here, but......I'm thinking that your vest is not crooked, but instead that your jacket is pulled away (crooked) because you have your arm around your lovely wife.
But.......when you shaved, it looks like you missed a spot.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Just a guess here, but......I'm thinking that your vest is not crooked, but instead that your jacket is pulled away (crooked) because you have your arm around your lovely wife.



Look at the vest buttons in relation to the tie.  The tie goes straight down while the buttons disappear under the jacket to the right.  Surely the jacket is pulled to the left a bit because my arm is raised, but the vest is definitely askew too.



Trekchick said:


> But.......when you shaved, it looks like you missed a spot.



Is that what that is?  I thought I had some dirt on there or something.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm back from helping to set a monument near NYC(Chatham NJ)...now killing some time on the net before working..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm back from helping to set a monument near NYC(Chatham NJ)...now killing some time on the net before working..



Have you ever had to repossess a monument? That was on the news last night. I immediately thought of you of course. :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Was up at 3AM on the currency bandwagon, went back to bed and got up late, drinkin coffee eating a poppy bagel with creamcheese n Mrs. Dash's... I call it poor man's veggie spread. Lotsa crazy market activity and news today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Was up at 3AM on the currency bandwagon, went back to bed and got up late, drinkin coffee eating a poppy bagel with creamcheese n Mrs. Dash's... I call it poor man's veggie spread. Lotsa crazy market activity and news today.



Congrats on your CNBC game rank...Holla


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Congrats on your CNBC game rank...Holla



Thanks, I was hoping to get into the top 500, this is the final week.


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Someone could have told me that my vest was all crooked... :roll:


I wasn't the one taking the picture.  :roll:  (And you looked fine all night, I promise!  Though the Baybreezes _may_ have skewed my perception a bit... )

I had to google Kevin Youkilis.    Interesting similarities.  No mustache on my date.


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh yeah.  As for right now, just got in from the craziness of my day.  Pediatrician appt at 10AM for the girl, bloodwork for me afterwards, lunch, then shopping for stuff for home and my dad's birthday (which is today ).  Now the kids are fed again and I need to get some stuff done around the house.  After I catch up a little bit from not being online for the last 4.5 hrs, of course.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2008)

Going to cash in my change then to the bar..


----------



## WJenness (Jul 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Going to cash in my change then to the bar..



Rough times (and a sign of alcoholism) if you're rolling pennies for Bud Light.

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Chilling and watching CNBC comedy hour.


----------



## hardline (Jul 14, 2008)

waiting for 50 cents sound guy to show up and trying to find our house electrician that bailed on us. fun times.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2008)

Just moving sprinklers around the yard to soak in the grub killer/fertilizer that the guy who does the fertilizing for me put down today.  Getting ready to go hop on the excercise bike for an hour or so.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 14, 2008)

About to go to bed after a long 24 hours.

Cousin got married on Saturday, so I flew back for the wedding. Connecting flight from Cincinnati, scheduled at 7:50, got canceled due the plane being stuck in Atlanta in a fairly big storm (Delta got hit pretty bad.) Get to the hotel at about 11:15, takes me about an hour to actually get emails to my boss and a few other people. Wake up at 5, shower, put on the same clothes as I wore yesterday, get to the airport, and fly to Detroit first, then Hartford. Get to Hartford, bags nowhere to be found. File a baggage claim. Get home, get a call from the airport saying my bag was there all along (must've been put with the other luggage within the time it took me to get home, because I checked every bag there.) Ask them to deliver it. 5 hours later, no bag. Call the airport, it's still there. Go back to the airport, pick up the bag, come home, do laundry.

I'm tired.

The funny thing is, I flew Delta this time because US Air ticked me off with how they handled a cancellation last time I flew (yes, two cancellations in a row.) $70 voucher for a hotel room, and they sent staff home on schedule while there were still 100 people waiting to get rebooked. At least Delta handled the situation much better - assigned hotel, with the room fully paid for under a previously negotiated agreement. Decent staffing, too. Took maybe 20 minutes to get rebooked and everything.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2008)

mondeo said:


> About to go to bed after a long 24 hours.
> 
> Cousin got married on Saturday, so I flew back for the wedding. Connecting flight from Cincinnati, scheduled at 7:50, got canceled due the plane being stuck in Atlanta in a fairly big storm (Delta got hit pretty bad.) Get to the hotel at about 11:15, takes me about an hour to actually get emails to my boss and a few other people. Wake up at 5, shower, put on the same clothes as I wore yesterday, get to the airport, and fly to Detroit first, then Hartford. Get to Hartford, bags nowhere to be found. File a baggage claim. Get home, get a call from the airport saying my bag was there all along (must've been put with the other luggage within the time it took me to get home, because I checked every bag there.) Ask them to deliver it. 5 hours later, no bag. Call the airport, it's still there. Go back to the airport, pick up the bag, come home, do laundry.
> 
> ...



I'm so at the point right now when I fly that the 1st thing I do after I book my flight is make sure that I have at minimum the airlines central reservation # saved in my cell phone.  It's saved me the hassel/aggrivation of waiting in a line to rebbok after a cancellation more times that I care to count


----------



## ski9 (Jul 15, 2008)

Soccer camp started tonight and I had 19 U10 kids in my group...just going through a bunch of old videos because I'm switching my fall team to Brazilian-style...not to be confused with a Brazilian wax.


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Heading out for 5K training.


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Just got back from 5K training.  30 minutes running (up and down hills), 365 calories burned per the HRM.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in charge of the office today since the boss is playing golf and the office manager is on vacation.  I'm already had one irate customer..only we did everything right but it was an issue with the cemetery.  At 10:00AM I have a family coming in to buy something nice for a loved one.  I think an Impala Black monument if the price doesn't scare them.  I wish I was skiing..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Just got back from 5K training.  30 minutes running (up and down hills), 365 calories burned per the HRM.



Steezy that's enough for a Boston Creme donut from Dunkin Donuts..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

mondeo said:


> About to go to bed after a long 24 hours.
> 
> Cousin got married on Saturday, so I flew back for the wedding. Connecting flight from Cincinnati, scheduled at 7:50, got canceled due the plane being stuck in Atlanta in a fairly big storm (Delta got hit pretty bad.) Get to the hotel at about 11:15, takes me about an hour to actually get emails to my boss and a few other people. Wake up at 5, shower, put on the same clothes as I wore yesterday, get to the airport, and fly to Detroit first, then Hartford. Get to Hartford, bags nowhere to be found. File a baggage claim. Get home, get a call from the airport saying my bag was there all along (must've been put with the other luggage within the time it took me to get home, because I checked every bag there.) Ask them to deliver it. 5 hours later, no bag. Call the airport, it's still there. Go back to the airport, pick up the bag, come home, do laundry.
> 
> ...




Wow..I have $250 for United for issues related to lost baggage...all the customer service people were of minimal help.  Luckily I have an almost free flight the next time I fly United.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Rough times (and a sign of alcoholism) if you're rolling pennies for Bud Light.
> 
> -w



Well...I've had change piling up since ski season...I got about $50...I would have had more but every load of laundry I do costs me $3 in quarters.  Now I'm saving my change for ski season...maybe it will buy me a tank of $6 a gallon gas come November..lol:dunce:

Screw Bud Light...Magic Hat and Guinness for me..sometimes in the same glass..Black Magics are the bomb deezy..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steezy that's enough for a Boston Creme donut from Dunkin Donuts..



Don't forget the white hot chocolate!
I[hart] talked me into one of those when I was in Vermont.  I'm addicted!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm currently having cravings for a donut thanks to reading the last few posts of this thread


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Mmmmmm... .those white hot chocolates ARE good.

Right now... I just hauled out a garbage bag full of crap the kids no longer play with (or broke).  Also their broken kitchen set that they destroyed.  Emptied out the toys under the couch, too.  I feel like I've accomplished something today, at least.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Don't forget the white hot chocolate!
> I[hart] talked me into one of those when I was in Vermont.  I'm addicted!



I like the turbo iced coffee...

Since last night....I had 5(FIVE) new e-mails on match.com...I should be happy but my wallet is already feeling light.  I can't keep taking girls to posh restaurants like TGI-Fridays for first dates...I'm sure a gas station hot dog and a Yoohoo will suffice..LMBFAO...O.K. I need to get back to work...


----------



## dmc (Jul 15, 2008)

Sitting at my empty desk at work in Stamford CT - Listening to Charlie Parker.... Answering Emails...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

Counting cabbage off the dollar weakness and selling gold off this near term top as Benny and the Feds report to congress. Comedy Central.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Eating a handfull of wheat thins, drinking some diet pepsi and waiting for an x-ray to develop to see if someone needs their wisdom teeth taken out


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Eating some tortilla chips w/salsa, researching recipes to use up the over-ripe bananas I have.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Eating some tortilla chips w/salsa, researching recipes to use up the over-ripe bananas I have.



Try this!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bananas_Foster

Really tasty, and if you're lucky enough they'll still be enough booze leftover in the sauce to get both the kids passed out cold for bed tonight!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

I just wrapped up with my 10:00AM appointment..not as steezy of a sale as I had hoped for but something..otherwise running around getting approval sketches in the mail...surfing the internet..eating an early lunch...It's really freaking warm outside..and so sunny..


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Try this!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bananas_Foster
> 
> Really tasty, and if you're lucky enough they'll still be enough booze leftover in the sauce to get both the kids passed out cold for bed tonight!


:lol:  Looks interesting, but I'm missing several ingredients for that.  Driving around to get them with the kids in tow isn't my idea of fun today.

I think I found a decent new banana cake/bread recipe I'll be trying out.  This one has oats in it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Counting cabbage off the dollar weakness and selling gold off this near term top as Benny and the Feds report to congress. Comedy Central.



Wowser your game rank is even better...I might have to watch some TV in the Boss's office..I wonder if Different Strokes is on...the other day I got small and watched like 4 episodes of Different Strokes and now I have the theme song in my head..doh..


----------



## WJenness (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Eating a handfull of wheat thins, drinking some diet pepsi and waiting for an x-ray to develop to see if someone needs their wisdom teeth taken out



Verdict?

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

Just slice em down the middle and fry them up in butter. Bread, cream cheese and honey, and it's a yummy sammy.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Verdict?
> 
> -w




That person is very shortly going to become a few ounces lighter


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> That person is very shortly going to become a few ounces lighter



That's one way to loose weight that I never thought about!  I'm going to go have my wisdom teeth pulled.


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Just slice em down the middle and fry them up in butter. Bread, cream cheese and honey, and it's a yummy sammy.


That does sound yummy. 

This is the recipe I think I'm going to try:
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Banana-Oatmeal-Bread/Detail.aspx


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's one way to loose weight that I never thought about!  I'm going to go have my wisdom teeth pulled.



If you really want to loose a few extra,  while the oral surgeon has you juiced up on some good drugs, have them wire your jaw shut for a few weeks!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> If you really want to loose a few extra,  while the oral surgeon has you juiced up on some good drugs, have them wire your jaw shut for a few weeks!



Or a high Colonic..if you don't mind having a tube shoved up your ass...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> If you really want to loose a few extra,  while the oral surgeon has you juiced up on some good drugs, have them wire your jaw shut for a few weeks!



Um, yeah, that idea doesn't work too well for me...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 15, 2008)

Just back from my best golf outing of the yr  an 80   (40/40 ) ----------BUT  i t came after i had an early am  visit to my dentist :blink: for a cleaning  etc 

 H'm  can't figure out if it was the visit or the  BLUEBERRY pancakes i ate just before Golf


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from my best golf outing of the yr  an 80   (40/40 ) ----------BUT  i t came after i had an early am  visit to my dentist :blink: for a cleaning  etc
> 
> H'm  can't figure out if it was the visit or the  BLUEBERRY pancakes i ate just before Golf



Nice...any mulligans or was it a legit 80?  

Right now I'm trying to get as much work done as I can..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

Trying to find out more about SEC Cox's emergency order pertaining to naked short selling and buying more exploration co and miners. The worst offenders were naked shorting the crap outta them. This is potentially good news.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice...any mulligans or was it a legit 80?
> 
> Right now I'm trying to get as much work done as I can..



Legit---------------  gotta play em as they lay or ya play big  $$$$ at least with the outlaws i play with


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Legit---------------  gotta play em as they lay or ya play big  $$$$ at least with the outlaws i play with



O.K. when I play with my Dad and his friends...we all get a mulligan(breakfast ball) on the first tee...and if we're in a divot..we put the ball on grass...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

I dusted off my Dow 10K hat and I'm partying like its 1999........LET'S DO THE TIMEWARP AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 15, 2008)

Just finished downloading/burning a bunch of music. *Finally* got a copy of first Ramones EP from '75.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 15, 2008)

Working, and listening to Ramones  "Gabba Gabba Hey"


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Baking Banana Oatmeal Bread.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Baking Banana Oatmeal Bread.



Sounds like a winner.


----------



## hardline (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm back from helping to set a monument near NYC(Chatham NJ)...now killing some time on the net before working..



you where like 10 min fro my house


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sounds like a winner.


It smells awesome!!!  I used this recipe but instead of shortening, I used 1/4 cup butter and an extra banana.  Also didn't have any raisins so I threw in some pecans instead.  8 more minutes in the oven.....


----------



## andyzee (Jul 15, 2008)

Still working


----------



## krisskis (Jul 16, 2008)

Working...finally sat down to check emails. Been super busy here tonight. i feel like the narcotic queen with all the drugs ive been pushing. Its all good though....keep them drugged and quiet.

OT...was having some really bad cravings for nicotine earlier. I think it had something to do with both my kids pissing me off. Feeling better now...9 days!!!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 16, 2008)

krisskis said:


> OT...was having some really bad cravings for nicotine earlier. I think it had something to do with both my kids pissing me off. Feeling better now...9 days!!!



Good stuff! Keep it going!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Working...finally sat down to check emails. Been super busy here tonight. i feel like the narcotic queen with all the drugs ive been pushing. Its all good though....keep them drugged and quiet.
> 
> OT...was having some really bad cravings for nicotine earlier. I think it had something to do with both my kids pissing me off. Feeling better now...9 days!!!




Congrats on the 9 days Kris!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

About to check in 7 new granite bases..woo hoo..so fun..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 16, 2008)

Adding back oils, gold and euros. CPI number is out in a coupla minutes.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Working...finally sat down to check emails. Been super busy here tonight. i feel like the narcotic queen with all the drugs ive been pushing. Its all good though....keep them drugged and quiet.
> 
> OT...was having some really bad cravings for nicotine earlier. I think it had something to do with both my kids pissing me off. Feeling better now...9 days!!!



 NINE DAYS   YEE HAAA    WAY TO GO KRISSIE -- Thats great -- YOU CAN DO IT

The first 3 weeks R teh TOUGHEST ---------------------------------- KEEP STRONG GIRL


----------



## severine (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats, Kris, on making it 9 days!!!!!!!  Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Right now...catching up on a few things.  I'm supposed to go out for a solo MTB ride in an hour or two (once Grandpa arrives to play with the kids), but I'm not sure if I'll have the time to go now.... Something unexpected came up for this afternoon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Time for a ham and steeze hot-pocket...I also have to check voicemail..wow today is really fun..I love work...lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Adding back oils, gold and euros. CPI number is out in a coupla minutes.



Wow Moe..812th in the contest...da damn..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow Moe..812th in the contest...da damn..



Kinda like being 15 lengths behind on the final stretch at the Belmont with no steroid shot. But I'm having fun. The good news is I'm trading the contest pretty close to my own money, so it's all good.
Just got stopped outta 4 positions for losses.  Oil's tanking, good for us, bad for the trade.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow this one customer is giving me a migraine....ahhhhhhhhh...I'd really just like to send him his deposit back and let another monument company deal with him..


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

krisskis said:


> OT...was having some really bad cravings for nicotine earlier. I think it had something to do with both my kids pissing me off. Feeling better now...9 days!!!



Nice job. Hopefully someday soon just the thought of smoking will skeeve you out.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

Just sitting at my desk filling out some charts, waiting to see if a patient shows up or if I head to lunch early today.  Nice day outside too.  Real tempting to cancel the afternoon patients and go play some golf, especially since I've already hit my daily target production goal


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 16, 2008)

Took a short sweaty bike ride to CVS and the bank. Watching the Bernanke hearing and sippin ice tea.


----------



## severine (Jul 16, 2008)

Organizing my thoughts.  The kids are playing with grandpa.  I skipped the bike ride  but the quiet time is good, too.  I had some thinking to do anyway.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

typing this on my new laptop..my mini shopping spree is over...


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

sitting in a room - with 2 Swedes,  3 Israelis, and 2 Chinese guys discussing software releases...


----------



## hardline (Jul 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> sitting in a room - with 2 Swedes,  3 Israelis, and 2 Chinese guys discussing software releases...



that sound like the begining of a joke.


----------



## hardline (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> typing this on my new laptop..my mini shopping spree is over...



what did you get?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> what did you get?



Compaq Presario C770US 15.4”

$500


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> that sound like the begining of a joke.



I was thinking the same thing. Do you all walk into a bar later?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Do you all walk into a bar later?



All it's missing now is a polish guy


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jul 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's one way to loose weight that I never thought about!  I'm going to go have my wisdom teeth pulled.



You won't, and even if you did, it wouldn't even be close to worth it. I had all of my wisdom teeth extracted in early June, for which I was knocked out - the effects of the anesthesia wearing off were brutal. It was followed by a really tough two weeks of intense painkillers (Vicoden = an extremely cruel drug.) Turns out I *gained* a few pounds since I was on the couch for 14 days. The worst part is possibly the nasty-tasting piece of cloth-like material they put over the wounds. Every morning, I woke up feeling like I swallowed a mouthful of crap in the middle of the night, not to mention it hurts like hell when they get taken out. I was then left with small and relatively deep holes where the teeth were, which I have been rinsing after every meal for the last month.

But that's not the end. A few days ago, I started feeling soreness and swelling in my bottom right gum, right at the hole from the tooth (which is pretty much closed/healed by now, a month and a couple weeks later.) Went in to the Surgeon's this afternoon, and thank God I did. Turns out some food/debris was underneath the bubble that had begun to form. After three quick shots of Novacaine, the Surgeon ripped open the swelling gum and removed the crap inside, followed by a bunch of squirts of water. inside the newly-formed hole. This procedure was likely the most painful 15 minutes of my life, since I was actually awake for it. Had this not been done, however, legitimate infections could have formed. Since then, there hasn't been too much pain. Unfortunately though, I have to wear another one of those nasty cloth-coverups on the wound for the next week. Yay. Can't wait til next Wednesday when they rip it off.

Although I've certainly regretted it, especially this afternoon, it was for the best that I had it done. The teeth that wore braces for 4 years did not deserve to go crooked. And, since I'm still pretty young, it wasn't as bad as it would have been anywhere from 10-30 years from now. (Sorry for the ranting, but this was a bad experience for me.)


----------



## krisskis (Jul 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> NINE DAYS   YEE HAAA    WAY TO GO KRISSIE -- Thats great -- YOU CAN DO IT
> 
> The first 3 weeks R teh TOUGHEST ---------------------------------- KEEP STRONG GIRL



Thanks everyone for your support. Im trying to stay strong...some times are really tough. I did notice the other day while swimming laps in the pool, that i was breathing so much easier...no huffing and puffing...LOL....its going to be nice this winter!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

AMAC2233 said:


> You won't, and even if you did, it wouldn't even be close to worth it. I had all of my wisdom teeth extracted in early June, for which I was knocked out - the effects of the anesthesia wearing off were brutal. It was followed by a really tough two weeks of intense painkillers (Vicoden = an extremely cruel drug.) Turns out I *gained* a few pounds since I was on the couch for 14 days. The worst part is possibly the nasty-tasting piece of cloth-like material they put over the wounds. Every morning, I woke up feeling like I swallowed a mouthful of crap in the middle of the night, not to mention it hurts like hell when they get taken out. I was then left with small and relatively deep holes where the teeth were, which I have been rinsing after every meal for the last month.
> 
> But that's not the end. A few days ago, I started feeling soreness and swelling in my bottom right gum, right at the hole from the tooth (which is pretty much closed/healed by now, a month and a couple weeks later.) Went in to the Surgeon's this afternoon, and thank God I did. Turns out some food/debris was underneath the bubble that had begun to form. After three quick shots of Novacaine, the Surgeon ripped open the swelling gum and removed the crap inside, followed by a bunch of squirts of water. inside the newly-formed hole. This procedure was likely the most painful 15 minutes of my life, since I was actually awake for it. Had this not been done, however, legitimate infections could have formed. Since then, there hasn't been too much pain. Unfortunately though, I have to wear another one of those nasty cloth-coverups on the wound for the next week. Yay. Can't wait til next Wednesday when they rip it off.



I hate to add insult to injury,  but as someone who regularly sees and hears the post wisdom tooth extractions cases,  yours is in the definate minority of post surgery complications.  95% of the time, it's just some bruise like soreness for a day or 2 in the extraction site areas.



> Although I've certainly regretted it, especially this afternoon, it was for the best that I had it done. *The teeth that wore braces for 4 years did not deserve to go crooked.* And, since I'm still pretty young, it wasn't as bad as it would have been anywhere from 10-30 years from now. (Sorry for the ranting, but this was a bad experience for me.)



I hate to add to things again, but wisdom teeth causing front teeth to "go crooked" is the 2nd biggest misconception that people have about teeth (#1 is that some folks have "soft teeth" as an excuse for why they get cavities - nope they just have a high frequency exposure to carbohydrates throughout the day).  Tipping and crowding of one's front teeth as they age is a natural progression that will occur independently of whether you have 4 of the nastiest impacted wisdom teeth or if you were born congenitally missing all 4 wisdom teeth.  What happens is that as we age, our teeth want to move towards the front/midline of our jaws.  If the alignment of the teeth isn't dead on, slow tipping and /or rotation of the relatively small front teeth will occur over time(this is why you're told to wear your retainers as long as possible as they'll keep your teeth aligned and prevent the start of the tipping/rotation process over time).  Why we dental folks thn will reccomend removal of ones wisdom teeth is that in certain cases they can actuall make it very difficult to clean where they contact tet tooth infront of them, thus leading to decay, and if this happens, that decay is often in the place where our drills can't get to it to fix, then potentially your looking at not just having your wisdom tooth removed, but also the tooth infront of it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2008)

A couple final minutes of net surfing before resting up for a grueling day in the heat,,,,setting 7 monuments in Northern New Jersey,,,


----------



## krisskis (Jul 17, 2008)

Working...again. 7 more hours to go, then 3 days or should i say, nights off.


----------



## severine (Jul 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I hate to add insult to injury,  but as someone who regularly sees and hears the post wisdom tooth extractions cases,  yours is in the definate minority of post surgery complications.  95% of the time, it's just some bruise like soreness for a day or 2 in the extraction site areas.


I had to have mine surgically removed (would never surface on their own) when I was 21 or 22.  The day before Thanksgiving.  Took the painkillers for maybe 1 day then switched to Tylenol.  Yeah, the holes in my mouth didn't taste great, but it certainly wasn't the worst thing I've ever been through.  Sorry your situation is more severe than usual.

Right now, I'm trying to wake up.  Pretty tired this morning... Allergies are coming back so it must be related to that.


----------



## dmc (Jul 17, 2008)

Getting ready for our company meeting...

Little company... Getting bigger and bigger...  crazy...


----------



## dmc (Jul 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


> All it's missing now is a polish guy



We went to the bar after the meeting ....
The Chinese guys didn't want to come out to drink..
So we replaced them with 2 English guys and 1 Scottish guy...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

dmc said:


> We went to the bar after the meeting ....
> The Chinese guys didn't want to come out to drink..
> So we replaced them with 2 English guys and 1 Scottish guy...



I'd guess it goes without saying that more than 1 round was ordered (Note my ancestral make up is essentially all English and Scottish   )


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2008)

AMAC2233 said:


> You won't, and even if you did, it wouldn't even be close to worth it. I had all of my wisdom teeth extracted in early June, for which I was knocked out - the effects of the anesthesia wearing off were brutal. It was followed by a really tough two weeks of intense painkillers (Vicoden = an extremely cruel drug.) Turns out I *gained* a few pounds since I was on the couch for 14 days. The worst part is possibly the nasty-tasting piece of cloth-like material they put over the wounds. Every morning, I woke up feeling like I swallowed a mouthful of crap in the middle of the night, not to mention it hurts like hell when they get taken out. I was then left with small and relatively deep holes where the teeth were, which I have been rinsing after every meal for the last month.
> 
> But that's not the end. A few days ago, I started feeling soreness and swelling in my bottom right gum, right at the hole from the tooth (which is pretty much closed/healed by now, a month and a couple weeks later.) Went in to the Surgeon's this afternoon, and thank God I did. Turns out some food/debris was underneath the bubble that had begun to form. After three quick shots of Novacaine, the Surgeon ripped open the swelling gum and removed the crap inside, followed by a bunch of squirts of water. inside the newly-formed hole. This procedure was likely the most painful 15 minutes of my life, since I was actually awake for it. Had this not been done, however, legitimate infections could have formed. Since then, there hasn't been too much pain. Unfortunately though, I have to wear another one of those nasty cloth-coverups on the wound for the next week. Yay. Can't wait til next Wednesday when they rip it off.
> 
> Although I've certainly regretted it, especially this afternoon, it was for the best that I had it done. The teeth that wore braces for 4 years did not deserve to go crooked. And, since I'm still pretty young, it wasn't as bad as it would have been anywhere from 10-30 years from now. (Sorry for the ranting, but this was a bad experience for me.)



Sorry for your bad experience.   I was just joking though.  I have no intentions of having my wisdom teeth removed, unless there's some sort of major problem.  Heck I just had a cavity filled on one of them (my second cavity ever :roll and still haven't paid for it, so I sure as heck am not going to remove them now.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)

Conference call with the CT State Police. Whoopie!!!!


----------



## WJenness (Jul 17, 2008)

Meeting with a couple guys from WebEx on e-meeting stuff (kinda ironic if you ask me).

-w


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> Conference call with the CT State Police. Whoopie!!!!



Oh the places I could go with this 

Right now I'm just waiting for a patient to get numb so that I can cut a hole in their toooth and fix it back up


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 17, 2008)

Racking up some chips on the Wall Street roulette wheel. Staying outta the heat, I was up and around at 6AM watering the veggies and playing with the pups. The temp was already at a low simmer.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Oh the places I could go with this



Just a con-call this time. I done already paid my dues to society....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> Just a con-call this time. I done already paid my dues to society....



Ask them if you can get a free pass for speeding tickets. My wife had one once when she worked for the state and befriended one of the Staties. Just a business card with a note on the back.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Ask them if you can get a free pass for speeding tickets. My wife had one once when she worked for the state and befriended one of the Staties. Just a business card with a note on the back.



The way things are going, I'm about to get a speeding ticket for doing 60 in a 65.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> The way things are going, I'm about to get a speeding ticket for doing 60 in a 65.



Uh oh, don't piss off the troopers they know how to find you. Hook em up with some free phones or something.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Uh oh, don't piss off the troopers they know how to find you. Hook em up with some free phones or something.



iPhones for everyone!!!! w0ot!!1!1!11!!!


----------



## severine (Jul 17, 2008)

Kids are eating PB&J, I'm about to eat some leftover chili, and I'm uploading photos.  After lunch, I need to head out for some errands.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

just drinking some water and getting ready to glue a whole bunch of crowns into a patients mouth


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 17, 2008)

Just got back from playing golf shot an ok  68  on a par 60  course today


----------



## Marc (Jul 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just got back from playing golf shot an ok  68  on a par 60  course today



Tell me Warp Daddy, is retirement all it's cracked up to be?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 17, 2008)

IT S WAY FREAKIN BETTER Marc !!!!!!!!!!!  

U gotta have a plan  and Lotsa interests and some serious Dinero  Helps 

I saved and invested like a madman when i was Your age til i retired  at 52 __YEEHAA   

Then just did my 2 days a week  of Consulting for 5 more yrs  only during teh academic yr tho !! (had a side business for 20 yrs  doing corp training ()
I Had to MAKE some time for important crap  like skiing and other   interests   

Keep saving and investing and you can get outta the Rat Race early and get BUSY making a LIFE not a Living


----------



## Marc (Jul 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> IT S WAY FREAKIN BETTER Marc !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> U gotta have a plan  and Lotsa interests and some serious Dinero  Helps
> 
> ...



Nice.

In addition to my 401(k) and pension I buy some total market type ETF's every month, without fail.  I hope that does me well in the long term.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> IT S WAY FREAKIN BETTER Marc !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> U gotta have a plan  and Lotsa interests and some serious Dinero  Helps
> 
> ...



Coulda used that advice in my 20's. Trying to catch up now. Of course I was still in college at 25.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 17, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Coulda used that advice in my 20's. Trying to catch up now. Of course I was still in college at 25.



Yeah well being an economist by training helped BUT my dad had SERIOUS financial discipline as a "child of the great depression" and the eldest of 4 kids who lost there father in the influenza epidemic  when my dad was JUST 9 yrs old. My grandmom had a 6th grade education in ITALY so dad was the Man of the family  AND MATURED beyond his years -- poor guy NEVER had a childhood !!

Funny thing tho all 4 got Masters degrees!!!  

Dad was an executive with an Insurance firm , his brother was CEO of a major international  food conglomerate until he passed. My one aunt was head of Catholic Charities in NYC  and the other  one was a Dean of Nursing at a Virginia college  -- so i guess some of that  financial discipline rubbbed off on me  ! Taht plus my wife was banker before going into education and has similar values / goals / discipline


----------



## severine (Jul 17, 2008)

Right now... just got in from errands (diapers, post office, renting a couple movies).  Getting the kids a snack then I'll be doing more laundry.

Wish I had done my run at 5AM.  It's HOT out there right now.  Ugh.  Maybe I'll wait til tomorrow morning instead.  I'd rather be dead tired all day from rising early than just plain dead from running in this heat.  :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 17, 2008)

Trying to find creative ways to post on the forums without typing and irritating my wrist, since my office work has demanded a lot of typing the past few days.
Oh, and lets not forget trying new ways to stir the pot.  
Lover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




or
Fighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You be the judge!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

Just getting ready to pull out a couple of gnarly front teeth on a new patient


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2008)

Back from helping set 7 monuments in the heat...luckily the 3 largest ones were close to the road so we were able to crane them saving alot of energy.  I'm wrapping things up here in the office and I might have a date tonight down in Lansdale..the girl is a total flake and wants to hang out tonight but we don't have an actual plan yet..I'd be perfectly happy with no date..then I can go to the bar and drink Magic Hat #9s until the sun goes down..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 17, 2008)

Took an 84 degree cool "hot tub" and snacking on a peach. Feeling a twang in the kidney area the past coupla days and scheduling an appt with the urologist. I had a stone zapped a coupla years ago and am stressed about going thru that ordeal again.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Trying to find creative ways to post on the forums without typing and irritating my wrist, since my office work has demanded a lot of typing the past few days.
> Oh, and lets not forget trying new ways to stir the pot.
> Lover
> 
> ...



I'm glad Trek that you clarified that it was office work that's been aggrevating your wrist the last few days.  Who knows where we would have run with that statement if you hadn't said "office work"


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Trying to find creative ways to post on the forums without typing and irritating my wrist, since my office work has demanded a lot of typing the past few days.
> Oh, and lets not forget trying new ways to stir the pot.
> Lover
> 
> ...



Must resist one handed typing joke . . .;-)


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)

Still on the con-call that never ends....

6hrs. 15 min. and counting......


----------



## severine (Jul 17, 2008)

Did you at least eat lunch?  Yowzers!!!  

I'm about to start plans for dinner.  I think I have a really good idea for tonight...


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Did you at least eat lunch?  Yowzers!!!
> 
> I'm about to start plans for dinner.  I think I have a really good idea for tonight...



Made a quick Turkey wrap, thank goodness I opted to not go into the office today....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> Still on the con-call that never ends....
> 
> 6hrs. 15 min. and counting......



I guess the free phones didn't work?

Did you bring a pillow?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Did you at least eat lunch?  Yowzers!!!
> 
> I'm about to start plans for dinner.  I think I have a really good idea for tonight...


Does it resemble Sam's sushi from SATC?;-)


----------



## severine (Jul 17, 2008)

No.  :lol:  Actually, I forgot that I froze the main ingredient for what I was thinking of so I'll wait until tomorrow or Saturday to make it.  Looks like something easy tonight.  Kids are requesting chicken nuggets and tator tots, but I'm not sure I want to go that easy either.....


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jul 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I hate to add insult to injury,  but as someone who regularly sees and hears the post wisdom tooth extractions cases,  yours is in the definate minority of post surgery complications.  95% of the time, it's just some bruise like soreness for a day or 2 in the extraction site areas.



Aren't I lucky.



drjeff said:


> I hate to add to things again, but wisdom teeth causing front teeth to "go crooked" is the 2nd biggest misconception that people have about teeth (#1 is that some folks have "soft teeth" as an excuse for why they get cavities - nope they just have a high frequency exposure to carbohydrates throughout the day).  Tipping and crowding of one's front teeth as they age is a natural progression that will occur independently of whether you have 4 of the nastiest impacted wisdom teeth or if you were born congenitally missing all 4 wisdom teeth.  What happens is that as we age, our teeth want to move towards the front/midline of our jaws.  If the alignment of the teeth isn't dead on, slow tipping and /or rotation of the relatively small front teeth will occur over time(this is why you're told to wear your retainers as long as possible as they'll keep your teeth aligned and prevent the start of the tipping/rotation process over time).  Why we dental folks thn will reccomend removal of ones wisdom teeth is that in certain cases they can actuall make it very difficult to clean where they contact tet tooth infront of them, thus leading to decay, and if this happens, that decay is often in the place where our drills can't get to it to fix, then potentially your looking at not just having your wisdom tooth removed, but also the tooth infront of it



Obviously, that wasn't the only reason. When I went into the Ortho. in May for a post-braces checkup that happens every 8 months, he reccomended that I get my wisdom teeth out, since they were beginning to develop and "pressure" my teeth, which he said might eventually cause problems with the positioning of my teeth. Later, the oral surgeon gave me a packet of reasons why to get them taken out, most of which seemed more significant than my teeth "going crooked." However, since my orthodontist planted that idea into my head, it was always the first reason I thought of for getting them out. (Last night, I was just a little angry about the pain and needed to vent!)


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)

7 hours.... and counting.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2008)

Date is on for tonight at 7:00PM..I'm meeting the girl at her apartment..please..no one-night stand..I want a relationship..I'm sick of women looking at me like a piece of meat..and messing up my curly hair..I have feelings too..I want to be romanced..lol...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Date is on for tonight at 7:00PM..I'm meeting the girl at her apartment..please..no one-night stand..I want a relationship..I'm sick of women looking at me like a piece of meat..and messing up my curly hair..I have feelings too..I want to be romanced..lol...



Geez, you make it sound like  a chore. Either wear the panties and make her pay for the nite out, or leave the engine running and go in and deliver the goods. If yer worried about the hair, wear a net .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Geez, you make it sound like  a chore. Either wear the panties and make her pay for the nite out, or leave the engine running and go in and deliver the goods. If yer worried about the hair, wear a net .



LMFAO..time to shit shower and shave...later


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> LMFAO..time to shit shower and shave...later



Have fun. PS check her thermostat and turn down the AC when she's not looking for later on tonite.


----------



## severine (Jul 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Date is on for tonight at 7:00PM..I'm meeting the girl at her apartment..please..no one-night stand..I want a relationship..I'm sick of women looking at me like a piece of meat..and messing up my curly hair..I have feelings too..I want to be romanced..lol...


  High?

Hope the date is going well.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

severine said:


> High?
> 
> Hope the date is going well.



Definitely a good date....I just got back..:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Have fun. PS check her thermostat and turn down the AC when she's not looking for later on tonite.



Her AC was on hella high to begin with..


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

Just trying to keep the kids occupied until my appt later....

Ibuprofen is helping a lot right now.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 18, 2008)

Getting ready for  all  of our kidz and grandkidz to come home tonite for 10 days of the Seaway Festival . So we're  both cooking and cleaning and doing lawn work --- NO GOLF today


----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Ibuprofen is helping a lot right now.




I refer to that as either "Vitamin I" or more big picture "better living through chemistry!" 

Right now I'm getting ready to see my last patient before it's time for the weekend!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 18, 2008)

Mowed the lawn at the crack o' dawn. Poetry. Sippin coffee and waiting for a call back from the urologist.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

Leaving work...hitting the bar..then the farmers market..then I'm going to take an uber good nap..Since I only slept a few hours last night..


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

Trying not to move too much....

The surgeon decided to open up that sebaceous cyst and get the infection out.    She was fascinated and kept asking me if I wanted to look.  uke:  My 3 year old thought it was interesting, though.  So now I'm sitting here with about a 1" slice in my chest that's not stitched up and full of packing that I have to remove tomorrow trying not to move because the numbing stuff is wearing off.  She hoped that ibuprofen/acetaminophen would be enough and I wouldn't need narcotics.   The good news is that I should be okay to run the 5K next Sunday though.


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay,forget drugs for me.  She should have sent me home with sedatives for the kids!    They're ripping the house apart and I can't do anything about it.  OUCHY!!!!!!!  Hopefully they don't break the A/C as that seems to be the next thing on their list....


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2008)

Working:


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like you're working _really_ hard there, Andy.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Wishing I had a 'job' like Andy's today... :roll:






Actually not, because now I'm going home so I don't give a crap, it's the weekend! :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Working:



when i work from home (as i am today) i never wear socks with my flip flops.  on fridays i like to have a small bowl of blueberries for lunch.  yum


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> when i work from home (as i am today) i never wear socks with my flip flops.  on fridays i like to have a small bowl of blueberries for lunch.  yum



That's only cause I had to go into the office this morning.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> when i work from home (as i am today) i never wear socks with my flip flops.  on fridays i like to have a small bowl of blueberries for lunch.  yum




:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> :lol:



andy, you are the man!  a just had to have another bowl of berries.  yum yum.


----------



## Terry (Jul 18, 2008)

Sitting here drinking a beer, eating crackers, and watching a wild f@%$^ng thunder storm go by. Megga amounts of rain and wind. Hope the old maple tree out back makes it!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2008)

grassi21 said:


> andy, You Are The Man!  A Just Had To Have Another Bowl Of Berries.  Yum Yum.




:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Trying not to move too much....
> 
> The surgeon decided to open up that sebaceous cyst and get the infection out.    She was fascinated and kept asking me if I wanted to look.  uke:  My 3 year old thought it was interesting, though.  So now I'm sitting here with about a 1" slice in my chest that's not stitched up and full of packing that I have to remove tomorrow trying not to move because the numbing stuff is wearing off.  She hoped that ibuprofen/acetaminophen would be enough and I wouldn't need narcotics.   The good news is that I should be okay to run the 5K next Sunday though.



I had something like that, but on my face 20 years ago. I think it was an ingrown hair that got infected from swimming in the ocean (a few other folks got them too). I was in the Army at the time and the doctor just had me lay down on the table and started cutting away. No pain killers! doc: "oh, I think if found the lining!" rip . . .

After that I had an open hole that I had to clean out and refill with fresh gauze every day. I did it in the morning grossing everyone out while we were all shaving.


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

How big did yours get?  Mine was probably the size of half an egg by the time I got there today.    Not a fun experience by any stretch of the imagination.  uke:

Right now, I'm filling out job applications.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2008)

severine said:


> How big did yours get?  Mine was probably the size of half an egg by the time I got there today.    Not a fun experience by any stretch of the imagination.  uke:
> 
> Right now, I'm filling out job applications.



Prob big around as a quarter which is pretty big for your face.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


>



:lol:

the hardware is out.  

looks just like mine.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


>


8)8)8)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a nice session at the bar..alot of people bought be shots and I bought some shots as well..Chocolate cake, ApplePie and whisky were all consumed along with copious amounts of beer.  I was going to walk home from the bar but I managed to hitch a ride home with a one eyed hobo..I'm drunk as all heezy...and now I want some Pizza which I don't have...



GSS


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


>



Thanks for the reminder..LBFAO..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


>



Wow AZers with foot fetishes are officially puking,.,lol:flame:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Working:



So one keyboard controls two screens..wowser.  Those socks are one of the 8 wonders of the World..:uzi:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

pizza hut pepperoni...water..and I'm going to pass out soon and sleep for like 14 hours..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


>



How did somebody get a picture of my place???8)


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


>



:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

I just woke up from a 10 hour night sleep on my couch...


----------



## severine (Jul 19, 2008)

Filling out job applications... well, trying to with the kids making A TON of noise in the background.  :roll:


----------



## dmc (Jul 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


>



Out picking more "blueberry"?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2008)

Got back from Walmart and now doing my weekly laundry.Time to make some breakfast.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 19, 2008)

Just got done with a 15 mile bike ride :-D. 
Gonna get some breakfast :-D 
and then it's work. :???:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

Sugar Free Redbull...leftover pizza...British open golf....go David Duval....just a lazy Saturday,...


----------



## dmc (Jul 19, 2008)

W&B / coffee
Rush Hour III


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

That a big salad, Andyzee, a big, big, salad!  I'm reheating leftover 'za from last nite, got done with outside stuff like watering, getting baked and watching Bulls n Bears.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 19, 2008)

Just got thru doing the lawn and other yard work, setting up several umbrella table and chair sets and other yard game crap for the grandkids   Our guests all arrive in couple hrs . They'll be here for next 10 days 

Yonites Big Event MIDNITE croquet tournament under the  lites witha full 2 am BBQ  (  the Grand kids luv it-- they  can stay up late and watch their parents and grandparents make damn fools of themselves)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just got thru doing the lawn and other yard work, setting up several umbrella table and chair sets and other yard game crap for the grandkids   Our guests all arrive in couple hrs . They'll be here for next 10 days
> 
> Yonites Big Event MIDNITE croquet tournament under the  lites witha full 2 am BBQ  (  the Grand kids luv it-- they  can stay up late and watch their parents and grandparents make damn fools of themselves)



Sounds great! I don't think we ever finished a croquet game due to drinking and distractions.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

About to take a shower...then hitting up For Eyes and picking up my new glasses....then going to the farmers market for lunch and dinner food...then back to my crib to watch golf..eat..drink..be merry...Wow it's hot..already approaching 90...hopefully some big thunderstorms tonight to cool things off..


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 19, 2008)

> What are you doing right now?



regretting the decision to not install central AC.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 19, 2008)

Dragging my feet.
I have to restock the concession stand for the Motorcycle Races, and I'm dreading the task.  I'm guessing that the concession stand is a mess and I have a lot of work ahead of me.
Ugh!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm thinking of reracking and taking a snooze.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

Watching the British Open...about to crack Beer #1...I'm starting with Corona and then switching to Magic Hat #9 when I run out of Corona..I got alot of really good food from the Farmers Market..it was packed there..plus the Computer show is going on at Ag Hall..


----------



## Terry (Jul 19, 2008)

Sipping on beer #5 and thinking about getting ready to go to a bbq and gathering of ski buddies in a couple of hours.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

Watched "Elizabeth" with Cate Blanchett. That girl hits all the high notes. Good movie. Took a short snooze, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

drinking beer #3..gonna get small in a bit..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 19, 2008)

sippin' a cold one, loading the iPod up for travel


----------



## dmc (Jul 19, 2008)

geting ready to drive down to Bethel NY and see Tony Bennett..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

playing in an online poker tournement


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

Grated the cheese off my feet and gonna hop in the shower. Goin out for some italian.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

Another online poker tournement at 7PM...this one will have 2-3k players putting in $10 each...first prize around $4k...Hopefully I go deep..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 19, 2008)

got back from some wine tasting with the wife.  i'd say we split 1.5 bottles.  bout to start popping off some beers.  baby back ribs will be coming off the grill in about 20 minutes.  time for an appetizer portion of blueberries...


----------



## severine (Jul 19, 2008)

Waiting for Brian to finish getting his stuff ready for the MTB ride tomorrow morning.

Adding songs to my myspace playlist.

Browsing about 20 tabs at the same time.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

Had a decent porkchop, balsamic reduction with broccoli rabe, canellini beans, sundried tomatoes and garlic, a fried artichoke appetizer and salad. Gals were real adventurous and got veal parm. Hitting the galliano bottle, watching UFC Unleashed and thinkin about an after dinner beverage. Limoncello, yea, that works.

Sweet, free UFC matches tonite on Spike


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2008)

Going to bed.


----------



## hardline (Jul 19, 2008)

got up to my lake house for the first time since memorial day. sorting thru photos from the last few events. tomorrow i have to fix a broken t conector in the plumbing in the basement. then figure out how to fix part of the bulkhead that is comming of. owning a house sucks sometimes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

I woke up a few minutes ago...I went down to the basement of my apartment building to do my weekly load of laundry and somebodies clothes are sitting in the washer...I'm giving them 20 extra minutes..then their clothes are getting yanked out so I can do my laundry...I'm also going to clean my place a little bit and head to Wawa or dunkin donuts to get some food....then I'm going to drink some morning brews and watch the final round of the British Open..followed by a nap...Once again it's going to be way to hot for outdoor activities...I'm like the Wicked Witch of the west..if it's over 90 degrees..I'm melting..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

I had to remove another tenants laundry from the washer so I could do mine...I know it's been done for over an hour since it's not very wet...I'm going to move into a much nicer apartment in the next few months and I'm definitely living somewhere with Central AC and a washer/dryer in the apartment..that alone will be worth more $$$$$.  The girl that I hung out with Thursday night had the nicest apartment.  It was only a year old and had such a nice Kitchen, bathroom, balconey, and a 53 inch flatscreen sony.  She's going to think my place is a dump in comparison.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 20, 2008)

Watchin the Open


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Watchin the Open



ditto..wow some great golf...the best in years!!!!

Drinking sugar free red bull..munching on some pretzals...finishing up my laundry..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 20, 2008)

Eating a leftover cheesesteak, watching the open, staying inside. It's a f'in sweatler out there today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

Heat Index cracked 90 degrees before 10:00AM..it's even more humid than yesterday...

I'm going to crack open Beer #1 in a minute...and have some grapes..white cheddar steeze and crackers..


----------



## severine (Jul 20, 2008)

Those guys on the MTB ride today are nuts.  :lol:

I'm inside with the A/C on.  Washed dishes.  Fed and clothed the kids.  Organized some paperwork.  I have a couple job apps I need to finish up today.  Otherwise, not planning on accomplishing a whole lot.  Too hot today.

The good news is that the incision for the infected cyst is healing nicely.  Doesn't really hurt now and it's pretty much closed up.  Looks like I might have to go back in 6-8 weeks for an excision, though.  She said she thought there was more than one cyst when she went in to let out the infection and she was right.   So I may have further cutting up in my future.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

cracking open beer #2


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2008)

Trying to figure out if it is gonna rain this afternoon or not since my dad is away and left me the keys to his vette. I just hate to be the first one to get caught in the rain with it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

microwave popcorn and pretzals washed down with Magic Hat #9


----------



## andyzee (Jul 20, 2008)

Working, so far got in 82 hours this week. Would be great if I wasn't salaried.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 20, 2008)

Waiting for teh  second batch of  family to arrive  for the week's celebration  5 in so far -- 5 more later tonite .. Midnite Croquet Tourney and Breakfast BBQ went well   -- altho don't remember too much   

Tonite big dinner with the group then its GARAGE BAND JAM TONITE


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 20, 2008)

checking message boards / bidding on ski crap on ebay


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

Going to take my grandma home from my parents house in a little bit then????  Maybe a safety meeting and then figure out what to do tonight..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 20, 2008)

Grillin the chicken, checking market news. I guess if there's a time for oil to drop in price it's now leading into the olympics. Seems like China has already instituted restrictions for car use in Beijing and plans factory shutdowns thru September's paralympic events.


----------



## hardline (Jul 20, 2008)

picking out tracks for a new mashup mix.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 20, 2008)

Debating what to do 1st, upload some of my pics from Mount Snow this past weekend or go workout for an hour.  Given the lack of dietary control I displayed at times this weekend,  I should probably get a little excercise 1st


----------



## hardline (Jul 20, 2008)

thring to figure out what bindings i want to use on my powder board.


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2008)

The usual morning stuff....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 21, 2008)

Cookin Breakfast for the entire crew they are starting to rise from the dead this am


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy is in his element, sounds like the family is having a ball. Nice morning here, gold's up, I'm going short oil, and drinkin some coffee. I think I'm gonna get my hair cut today and hit the gym. The squirrels reminded me that I gotta get busy getting in shape, winter will be here in a blink of an eye.


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2008)

Anybody want to go grocery shopping for me today?  :lol:

I'm dressed, laundry is going... now I need to make my grocery list.  Also need to finish up those job apps that I was supposed to do yesterday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2008)

busy busy busy at work..sneaking on the net right quick while the boss is doing an errand..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 21, 2008)

Just got all my "River Rats"  outta the river !!  Spent the afternoon swimming, skiing and tubing 

  time to start the chicken BBQ made the salads earlier   got  either some BB cheesecake or  some Hot fudge brownies and ICE Cream for dessert


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just got all my "River Rats"  outta the river !!  Spent the afternoon swimming, skiing and tubing
> 
> time to start the chicken BBQ made the salads earlier   got  either some BB cheesecake or  some Hot fudge brownies and ICE Cream for dessert



You're having too much fun, WP :-D


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2008)

Going through a HUGE stack of old magazines/catalogs to put what i don't want to keep into the recycle bin for tommorrow AM.  I'm guessing that my wife will probably be able to make due with maybe 5 of the roughly 50 Victoria's Secret catalogs that I've come across thus far!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2008)

Post dinner safety meeting..then call the girl up from Thursday night and set up another date...We like each other....ehhehehehehe


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 21, 2008)

i am curing the $35 smoker i just bought at home depot.  it has to burn for a couple of hours so i plan to have a couple of safety meetings myself.  i'm smoking 3 or 4 pork butts on friday.  gonna be a smokey weekend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> You're having too much fun, WP :-D



True Moe !!

 Next 3 days = family golf tourney  _

I'm  Gonnna fleece 'em  and  get back some of that Tuition $$$ i paid  over the yrs  LMAO


----------



## hardline (Jul 21, 2008)

deciding if i want to make a bar for my lake house or if i am going to build one.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Just watched "The Bank Job". Good flick. Getting ready to hit the sack.


----------



## Terry (Jul 22, 2008)

Need to go buy a coffee pot this morning. It died and I have had no coffee yet. I caught 5 mice last night in the kitchen. Reset them this morning and we shall see how many more I get. Getting very bored from sitting around the house and doing nothing. Will be glad when I can get back to work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

Getting ready for a productive day at work...otherwise I really have no agenda today...I need to hit up one of the banks I have money in and get a new CD...darn CD rates are freaking low


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

Eating a mini cinnamon raisin bagel.  Plotting some run courses on Map My Run.  Wishing the kids had slept in this morning.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Getting ready for a productive day at work...otherwise I really have no agenda today...I need to hit up one of the banks I have money in and get a new CD...darn CD rates are freaking low



Why don't you just open an INGDirect savings account? About the same rate as most CDs and you can deposit and withdraw money whenever you want? It's currently 3% I believe.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 22, 2008)

Trying to find a doctor to put a plexiglass window in my stomach so I can see where I'm going when I walk around with my head up my ass.
Its been happening a lot lately


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2008)

Sitting in Grand Central Station - killing time before finishing a software install...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 22, 2008)

dmc said:


> Sitting in Grand Central Station - killing time before finishing a software install...



Be sure to hit the Oyster Bar for lunch....


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Why don't you just open an INGDirect savings account? About the same rate as most CDs and you can deposit and withdraw money whenever you want? It's currently 3% I believe.



Online banks are def. where it's at.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2008)

Just waiting for the next patient to get here so I can start her "pre basic training cleanup"


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, after cleaning up dog poop (outside, fortunately) and 2 very messy poop diapers (gee, I'm really glad I took a shower BEFORE they did that), I'm sitting back for a few minutes to regroup.  It's been a shitty day here.  :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

Went to the gym early, drinkin coffee makin some dough on lower oil.


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Be sure to hit the Oyster Bar for lunch....



Just walked past it...  I have to pay today - so i doubt it...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Just back from teh openong round of family golf  tourney ___ KA- CHING    !!! $$$$  Da Ole man 's wallet is heavier tofday   


 they went for $2 a hole  and Most # of drives on the Short grass  $5 ( Using  full drivers of course    )    So today  i Won 16 holes  and had 13 on the short grass  so 3 other paying Tab .  SAWEEEET


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice! 

Right now... trying to get the little guy to settle down (though it may be early for a nap).

Feeling kind of blah today.  Must be because of how gray it is outside.  Nice to not have the a/c on right now though.

Otherwise... browsing job listings, getting snacks (which is constantly for my little girl), trying to remember everything I need to get done today.  I've been playing around with mapping out some potential run routes, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

I just spent the past hour and a half driving around and checking out tombstones..now taking an internet break before a couple hours of office work...

Oh BTW...for the past two months I've been dealing with the worst customer ever..if he wasn't through one of the best funeral homes we work with...I would have refunded him his money weeks ago.  He's very condescending and has made a zillion changes on his proofs...Anyway..I returned his call on his new phone number first thing this morning @ 8:10AM and it turns out his new number is for Arizona..so it was 5:10AM and I woke him up...serves him right...anyway this guy is the most nitpicky customer.  He even questioned the period after Nov.  short for November...lol..and is pissed at the cemetery and wants to have all his relatives bodies dug up(dis-interred..sp?) and reburied in a different cemetery and he expects the cemetery to foot the bill....lol...enough with my rant..otherwise work is great and the checks and orders keep flowing in..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Why don't you just open an INGDirect savings account? About the same rate as most CDs and you can deposit and withdraw money whenever you want? It's currently 3% I believe.



I like CDs because I don't have access to the money..out of site..out of mind..there's a 4.4% one year CD that I might get although I prefer 6-month CDs..I use the interest on the one CD I have that matures in January for spending money in Jackson Hole..CDs are great..Ideally I'd like to have a different CD maturing every week..even if it's only for a few grand each..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

buyin more gold and covering my oil shorts. Checking ski trip dates, I'm def doing UT in March, steezy price for 1300 and Winter Park in April for under $900. Toss up on the canada trip and Taos, they're both Feb trips.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2008)

Just waiting for the sterilizing solution I use in teeth during a root canal to "marinate" for a couple of minutes before I finish things up on the 2 teeth I'm currently working on.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from teh openong round of family golf  tourney ___ KA- CHING    !!! $$$$  Da Ole man 's wallet is heavier tofday
> 
> 
> they went for $2 a hole  and Most # of drives on the Short grass  $5 ( Using  full drivers of course    )    So today  i Won 16 holes  and had 13 on the short grass  so 3 other paying Tab .  SAWEEEET


Never seems to work out that well for me.  Good on ya!


Moe Ghoul said:


> buyin more gold and covering my oil shorts. Checking ski trip dates, I'm def doing UT in March, steezy price for 1300 and Winter Park in April for under $900. Toss up on the canada trip and Taos, they're both Feb trips.


Just booked my tickets to Big Sky!  Can't hardly wait!


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

I am getting my butt up out of this computer chair and getting something done.  Like those dishes I've been putting off all day.  I hate washing dishes.........


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Never seems to work out that well for me.  Good on ya!
> 
> Just booked my tickets to Big Sky!  Can't hardly wait!



Groovy! Our club canned the Crusty Butt trip last minute due to flight reductions/issues.

presently air service into northern Montana is
extremely limited for groups desiring
weekend travel. We will try again next
season.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Groovy! Our club canned the Crusty Butt trip last minute due to flight reductions/issues.
> 
> presently air service into northern Montana is
> extremely limited for groups desiring
> ...


The last few days have been a bit crazy in my office, but I've been trying to book my trips now before the air fares change too much.
Got a good fare on the trip for Big Sky, for a full week.
Still trying to figure out what I'm going to do about the bump camp at Mary Jane, as well as trips with my husband.
I have to stop looking at the calendar, its making my head spin!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The last few days have been a bit crazy in my office, but I've been trying to book my trips now before the air fares change too much.
> Got a good fare on the trip for Big Sky, for a full week.
> Still trying to figure out what I'm going to do about the bump camp at Mary Jane, as well as trips with my husband.
> I have to stop looking at the calendar, its making my head spin!



Good idea. There's still some mass confusion about baggage fees, bootbags/skibags- does that count as 1 piece or 2, should the bootbag go as a carry on, etc. Amazing how we are really going backwards with the airline biz. I chose my trips based on nonstop direct flights as well. Transfers can be a nightmare, especially with groups.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2008)

Right now I'm really trying to resist going into the kitchen in my office and grabbing the chocolate frosted chocolate donut from the dozen that a patient brought in this AM


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm really trying to resist going into the kitchen in my office and grabbing the chocolate frosted chocolate donut from the dozen that a patient brought in this AM


Go ahead, then describe it in detail to me/us..........how rich and creamy the chocolate frosting tastes as you ...........oh never mind.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Go ahead, then describe it in detail to me/us..........how rich and creamy the chocolate frosting tastes as you ...........oh never mind.



You did a pretty good job for me there trek   All that you left out (to atleast keep this from digressing too much) is how many napkins it took to remove the evidence from my face   

Right now it's just about time to go home


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

Chilling like a villain..surfing the net...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm kind of bored and I just cleaned my place a little bit.  I would go out to a bar or something but I'm sick of spending $$$$ at bars and drinking...so I'll probably go on a walk...and then play a frequent player points freeroll on pokerstars with a $500 prizepool up for grabs..I've come in second out of 3,000 people in that particular tournement and won $75...but I'd be happy to just play a couple good hands and make it to the money.


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

Checking out a couple potential jobs, keeping the kids out of trouble... next on the agenda (once I get off the computer, that is) are the usuals: laundry and dishes.  At least I get a run later today....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Checking out a couple potential jobs, keeping the kids out of trouble... next on the agenda (once I get off the computer, that is) are the usuals: laundry and dishes.  At least I get a run later today....



Is this going to be your first job since having kids?  Good luck on the job search..

I just checked in some more granite bases..wow is it soupy outside..can you say SWAMP ASS...lol..I have to put together some directions for our delivery driver and then my favorite thing...sending out pictures of tombstones to funeral directors..woo hoo..


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is this going to be your first job since having kids?  Good luck on the job search..


First "real" job.  I worked briefly at Target and in Loss Prevention at a local ski hill in the interim.  Also had my business that pretty much failed.  I've been sending out resumes and applications since late April though... so the search is not going well. But thanks for the well wishes.

Right now... looks like I need to make lunch for the kiddos.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

severine said:


> First "real" job.  I worked briefly at Target and in Loss Prevention at a local ski hill in the interim.  Also had my business that pretty much failed.  I've been sending out resumes and applications since late April though... so the search is not going well. But thanks for the well wishes.
> 
> Right now... looks like I need to make lunch for the kiddos.



Be sure to post about your lunch..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Pissed that I underestimated the rhetorical power of the Fed and Paulson when the USDX dipped under .72 and was looking like it was gonna drop under .71. Blew my wad on gold purchases too soon. Hedging with the oil shorts yesterday eased the pain. Sippin my third cup o' coffee, watching CNBC, emailing, staying on the sidelines until 3PM to see if there's any "bargains" out there. Gotta get some luggage outta the attic for the wife, she's shipping off to FLA for 5 days tomorrow. Moe's a bachelor for a few days, oh myyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Pissed that I underestimated the rhetorical power of the Fed and Paulson when the USDX dipped under .72 and was looking like it was gonna drop under .71. Blew my wad on gold purchases too soon. Hedging with the oil shorts yesterday eased the pain. Sippin my third cup o' coffee, watching CNBC, emailing, staying on the sidelines until 3PM to see if there's any "bargains" out there. Gotta get some luggage outta the attic for the wife, she's shipping off to FLA for 5 days tomorrow. Moe's a bachelor for a few days, oh myyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!



Hell yeah party at Moes...we need to get a midget crackhead hooker to entertain..

I'm putting my new skeeze in my car..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell yeah party at Moes...we need to get a midget crackhead hooker to entertain..
> 
> I'm putting my new skeeze in my car..



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!! YEah, I'll treat for another spin cycle. (Spongebob reference) My ambitious plan is to rent a carpet cleaner and do the house while the boss is away.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!! YEah, I'll treat for another spin cycle. (Spongebob reference) My ambitious plan is to rent a carpet cleaner and do the house while the boss is away.




I hear you Moe!  My wife is taking the kids to her parents this weekend and I've got a date with 6 buckets of driveway sealer, 160lbs of crushed lime pellets to "real alkalinize" the pen where my dogs pee and poop,  the lawn tractor,  and 2 cubic yards of double ground dark mulch to spread around a few planting beds!    Man I'm going to enjoy my "free" weekend of bachelorhood!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I hear you Moe!  My wife is taking the kids to her parents this weekend and I've got a date with 6 buckets of driveway sealer, 160lbs of crushed lime pellets to "real alkalinize" the pen where my dogs pee and poop,  the lawn tractor,  and 2 cubic yards of double ground dark mulch to spread around a few planting beds!    Man I'm going to enjoy my "free" weekend of bachelorhood!



Is lime the great dogpee neutralizer?  I started using my newly fenced in yard for the dogs daily routine this spring. For the past 15 years, I chauffeured them daily to a wooded area and hiked for an hour in a fairly hilly area. After the first week of burn spots this spring, I take Cody across the street to pee along the sidewalk, and I got Jewels trained to pee on the edge of our driveway, it helps keep weeds from growing on the edges and the rain washes it away.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Is lime the great dogpee neutralizer?  I started using my newly fenced in yard for the dogs daily routine this spring. For the past 15 years, I chauffeured them daily to a wooded area and hiked for an hour in a fairly hilly area. After the first week of burn spots this spring, I take Cody across the street to pee along the sidewalk, and I got Jewels trained to pee on the edge of our driveway, it helps keep weeds from growing on the edges and the rain washes it away.




It works pretty darn well in my backyard pen at atleast minimizing the odor.  I have a set up where out of the room where my dogs beds are is a back door that leads directly into a 15' x 4' fenced in pen.  What I first did is dig out the pen space to rough a 8" depth, then lined the base with a couple inches of 2-3" diameter gravel/rock, then about 1-2" of crushed limestone pellets topped with another couple of inches of the 2-3" diameter gravel/rock.  Lastly I top that with some hay (which gets changed basically weekly) and there's the dogs pen.  Roughly once a year I remove the top couple inches of larger rock and add new limestone.

This way, the dogs have their place to do their stuff before we let them have free roam of the backyard (We have a 2 zone invisible fence that gives them about an acre of total open space to run around in).  We don't have any dog pee smell outside and very rarely will there be any doggie pee burn spots and/or "bombs" in the yard.  Works well for us.


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

Kids left with Grandpa about 10 minutes ago and I'm getting ready for a run.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> It works pretty darn well in my backyard pen at atleast minimizing the odor.  I have a set up where out of the room where my dogs beds are is a back door that leads directly into a 15' x 4' fenced in pen.  What I first did is dig out the pen space to rough a 8" depth, then lined the base with a couple inches of 2-3" diameter gravel/rock, then about 1-2" of crushed limestone pellets topped with another couple of inches of the 2-3" diameter gravel/rock.  Lastly I top that with some hay (which gets changed basically weekly) and there's the dogs pen.  Roughly once a year I remove the top couple inches of larger rock and add new limestone.
> 
> This way, the dogs have their place to do their stuff before we let them have free roam of the backyard (We have a 2 zone invisible fence that gives them about an acre of total open space to run around in).  We don't have any dog pee smell outside and very rarely will there be any doggie pee burn spots and/or "bombs" in the yard.  Works well for us.



Wow, quite the set up. I'm all over turd patrol, I pick it up as soon as it hits the ground. I actually started putting the shovel under Jewels and she drops it right on the shovel. Cody does the walk and dump at the same time so it's triangulated when he's done. Seinfeld was right, aliens looking down on us would think dogs were superior beings, lol.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

Wrapping things up at work..I just got off the phone with an 88 year old seeing if his stone was finished.  We're storing it here until he dies but he wants to see it..

No happy hour shizzle afterwork today...I figured that some weeks I spend almost $100 at bars on food and drink and $100 a week between now and ski season adds up to a mad steezy trip out west..with maybe enough left over for some new Oakley goggles..

If it's not raining I'm going to roll one up and head down to the Lehigh Parkway and walk along the river..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 23, 2008)

Just got my butt whipped in Round Two f family golf     My game and my $$ from yesterday Both disappeared ---- MY B-i-L  got hot and i sucked -- golf is a humbling game    Tomorrow 's another day !


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

Back from a run in the driving rain and thunderstorm.  It was kind of cool... though the new route I took was WAY too much uphill so I had to walk a lot of it.  2.76 miles, 425 calories burned.  13 minute miles.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just got my butt whipped in Round Two f family golf     My game and my $$ from yesterday Both disappeared ---- MY B-i-L  got hot and i sucked -- golf is a humbling game    Tomorrow 's another day !



IT's a lot like trading the markets. It's all one big casino.::smash:


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Grandpa's are the best .. don't you think?? One of the things I do really well I think .. being a Grandpa. That is why when MRGisevil calls me gramps.. I take it as a complement and not about my age or some how being older..


Some are better than others, but overall, yes, Grandpas are a wonderful thing.  I'm just grateful for my father-in-law.  He's not only enthusiastic to spend time with the kids, but makes the effort to come out (usually once a week) and take them for a couple of hours.  My own father is just too busy...

Right now... trying to wake up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Getting ready for a 3 to 4 hour session in the dentist chair .. last of the crown preps today... that will make 11 temp crown in my mouth. This session.. the top 4 front teeth are to be done. So my smile will change radically after this morning. My crown lengthening  is still healing so I don't know when final impressions will be done. My hope is I will be done by the start of snow season. Maybe I should invest in a mouth guard this season.



I sleep in a mouthguard because I grind my teeth..I have to preserve the stumps I have..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 24, 2008)

Good morning.  I'm trying to get my act together for the day.  Slept very well last night and having a hard time waking up.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2008)

Stewing over my thread getting nuked.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Good morning.  I'm trying to get my act together for the day.  Slept very well last night and having a hard time waking up.



Unfortunately courtesy of a BIG, LOUD thunderstorm over my hosue about 5:30 this AM, waking up was a rather quick experience this AM 

Right now I'm really wishing I had gotten that extra 15 minutes of sleep that the t-storm took from me


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Stewing over my thread getting nuked.


 Nothing personal Andy.  Cheer up!

I am...wasting time.  I have to do a lot today.  Dishes, laundry, go to the post office, pick up a few things at the store... shower would be good, too.  But with how gloomy it is, all I feel like doing is snuggling up in bed again.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

Getting directions together for deliveries...the boss is out playing golf which means I can check the internet more frequently..woo hoo..I'm already thinking about getting something steezy to eat..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Stewing over my thread getting nuked.



:uzi::uzi::uzi::uzi:

Next time start a cool thread..lol..don't take it personally but that thread sucks..lol:smash::smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Good morning.  I'm trying to get my act together for the day.  Slept very well last night and having a hard time waking up.



I always sleep well when it's raining..and yes my alarm didn't go off due to a quick loss in power so when I woke up it was a surprise as to what time it was.  Luckily it was 6:50AM and I don't have to be at work until 8AM..


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Stewing over my thread getting nuked.



It was actually pretty funny...  I seeing BV pushed cause he always ends with some sort of non-light hearted comment..  Like "if you dont like it then Tough S$%t"

I'd hate to see the guy when's in more then a "Somewhat foul mood"...?   



Personally - i love good political jokes... Better then discussing the "war" or the economy...  That kinda stuff...


So currently - I'm chuckleing...  Good job AZ...


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> It was actually pretty funny...  I seeing BV pushed cause he always ends with some sort of non-light hearted comment..  Like "if you dont like it then Tough S$%t"
> 
> I'd hate to see the guy when's in more then a "Somewhat foul mood"...?
> 
> ...



It started out as one thing, the environment and turned into something else because of Brian's comment about politics. I didn't mean for it to turn political and don't believe it did. Just wanted to throw some humor in there. No biggie, I like Alpine Zone and respect their right to run it as they see fit. They've been doing a great job and I respect that. At the same time, I like busting ballz and hope no one takes it personally :smash: :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> It started out as one thing, the environment and turned into something else because of Brian's comment about politics. I didn't mean for it to turn political and don't believe it did. Just wanted to throw some humor in there. No biggie, I like Alpine Zone and respect their right to run it as they see fit. They've been doing a great job and I respect that. At the same time, I like busting ballz and hope no one takes it personally :smash: :lol:



I like to watch when you bust balls....


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2008)

It's all good.  I guess the thread wasn't really political, but I didn't have any problem locking it since it sucked anyway.  I actually wasn't in a foul mood at all, I just wanted to bust Andy's balls and lock his thread. :lol:

Actually the ending line was meant to be funny and light hearted, I guess it didn't come across that way.  I had a smile on my face as I was typing it.


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2008)

You forgot your winkie!


 



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2008)

severine said:


> You forgot your winkie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never forget my winkie!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It's all good.  I guess the thread wasn't really political, but I didn't have any problem locking it since it sucked anyway.  :lol:



Oh, Mr King Solomon here, your didn't lock it cause it's political, you locked it cause you thought it sucked, Well la de da, the minister of good threads here!  <sarcastic smilie>


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm eating a big, juicy, crunchy apple.  Trying to annoy the hell out of my officemate.

*CRUNCH*
*SLURP*
*CHEW CHEW*
*CRUNCH*
(repeat)


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Oh, Mr King Solomon here, your didn't lock it cause it's political, you locked it cause you thought it sucked, Well la de da, the minister of good threads here!  <sarcastic smilie>



Excellent...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

Time to get back to work...I'm going to see how long I can go without surfing the internet..lol


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> It started out as one thing, the environment and turned into something else because of Brian's comment about politics. I didn't mean for it to turn political and don't believe it did. Just wanted to throw some humor in there. No biggie, I like Alpine Zone and respect their right to run it as they see fit. They've been doing a great job and I respect that. At the same time, I like busting ballz and hope no one takes it personally :smash: :lol:





Not to get in the middle of this.....But, each time Brian got all sensitive and applied the "no politics" rule, it was only after a less than glowing reference to Bush.

That, in and of itself, is political!

Bad moderating!  :smash:

(To be clear, said with sarcasm.)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Not to get in the middle of this.....But, each time Brian got all sensitive and applied the "no politics" rule, it was only after a less than glowing reference to Bush.
> 
> That, in and of itself, is political!
> 
> ...



Keep politics out of this thread..


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Keep politics out of this thread..


Yeah!  I don't want my thread getting locked, too, because you pansy-asses can't stop whining and complaining.  Go cry somewhere else!! :smash:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Time to get back to work...I'm going to see how long I can go without surfing the internet..lol



I'll put the over/under at 47 seconds!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Yeah!  I don't want my thread getting locked, too, because you pansy-asses can't stop whining and complaining.  Go cry somewhere else!! :smash:



times 2


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Yeah!  I don't want my thread getting locked, too, because you pansy-asses can't stop whining and complaining.  Go cry somewhere else!! :smash:



Right now I'm thinking about politics


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'll put the over/under at 47 seconds!



O.K. this time I mean it...I'm going back to work..I want to go until 11:00AM without checking the internet..we'll see..:-D


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Keep politics out of this thread..





severine said:


> Yeah!  I don't want my thread getting locked, too, because you pansy-asses can't stop whining and complaining.  Go cry somewhere else!! :smash:





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> times 2





YIKES!

Just an observation about a fellow poster....Nothing political in my post at all.

Anyway.....


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. this time I mean it...I'm going back to work..I want to go until 11:00AM without checking the internet..we'll see..:-D



I'll take the under 11AM bet for a 500 post whoring points please!


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> YIKES!
> 
> Just an observation about a fellow poster....Nothing political in my post at all.
> 
> Anyway.....


Oh sure!  Bring the cute puppies into it!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2008)

I think AZ needs to sponsor a no holds barred cage match between Brian and Andy. My money's on Brian, but you never know, the old man might have that "dad" strength even though he has no kids.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Oh sure!  Bring the cute puppies into it!!!!!! :roll:



Now lets really up the ante and bring in a cute, fuzzy bunny!


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm uploading a gig of software up to a VMware sever...
So - I think I'll go for a walk...  

Or discuss politics with my cats...
Current debate is Fancy Feast over  Iams...


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think AZ needs to sponsor a no holds barred cage match between Brian and Andy. My money's on Brian, but you never know, the old man might have that "dad" strength even though he has no kids.



My $ is on Andy... He's scrappy...  I've seen him go toe to toe with the Aholes(Dork excluded) over at KZone..  that boy don't back down...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think AZ needs to sponsor a no holds barred cage match between Brian and Andy. My money's on Brian, but you never know, the old man might have that "dad" strength even though he has no kids.



Ooohhh, the odds makers would really have a tough time handicapping that one.  Might have to give the ever so slightest edge to Brian if for no other reason than his more "youthfull stamina"


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Ooohhh, the odds makers would really have a tough time handicapping that one.  Might have to give the ever so slightest edge to Brian if for no other reason than his more "youthfull stamina"





"Youthful stamina"?

What exactly will Brian and Andy be doing to each other in the cage?


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

comebackmudpuddles said:


> "youthful Stamina"?
> 
> What Exactly Will Brian And Andy Be Doing To Each Other In The Cage?




1000101 ?


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> 1000101 ?


----------



## Paul (Jul 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> 1000101 ?



Mindbleach!!!! STAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> 1000101 ?



He would win, I wouldn't be able to take the tickle of his peach fuzz.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 24, 2008)

Just dropped the gals off at the airport, eating steak tartare on rye and coffee, checking markets, Firing up a bingo, Free at last......Free at last..........


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> He would win, I wouldn't be able to take the tickle of his peach fuzz.



yet again chorteling to AZ's response...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Just dropped the gals off at the airport, eating steak tartare on rye and coffee, checking markets, Firing up a bingo, Free at last......Free at last..........



A bingo...lol..

I'm going to check out a tombstone in the next town over..then hit up Wendys on the way back for me and the office manager..I wish I could fire up a bingo..lol


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> He would win, I wouldn't be able to take the tickle of his peach fuzz.



No you'd win because I'd puke as soon as you dropped your pants! uke: uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> He would win, I wouldn't be able to take the tickle of his peach fuzz.




Quit hi-jacking this thread..start your own dumb thread..


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Quit hi-jacking this thread..start your own dumb thread..




I'm currently highjacking this thread...

So - How 'bout those Mets? 



B  I N G O and bing was his name-o


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'm currently highjacking this thread...
> 
> So - How 'bout those Mets?
> 
> ...



 	Thumbs up


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2008)

:roll:

RIGHT NOW I just finished cleaning up from my 3 year old's pee pee dance all over the living room.  NOT how I wanted to spend my time. I'm going to go hop in the shower now...


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

severine said:


> :roll:
> 
> RIGHT NOW I just finished cleaning up from my 3 year old's pee pee dance all over the living room.  NOT how I wanted to spend my time. I'm going to go hop in the shower now...



I usually throw a tarp down before I peepee dance...

I'm glad the artform is still alive...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

severine said:


> :roll:
> 
> RIGHT NOW I just finished cleaning up from my 3 year old's pee pee dance all over the living room.  NOT how I wanted to spend my time. I'm going to go hop in the shower now...



ahahahahahahahaha..wow..work isn't so bad when I read about cleaning up pee pee..


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ahahahahahahahaha..wow..work isn't so bad when I read about cleaning up pee pee..



But she'll have that peepee cleaned up in a few minutes... i stll have 4 friggin conference calls to make...  And you gotta sell stuff for dead guys....


b i n g o


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 24, 2008)

Watching our company meeting over the web. Get the financial's today so I can see how big (or small) my bonus is going to be for the quarter.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> But she'll have that peepee cleaned up in a few minutes... i stll have 4 friggin conference calls to make...  And you gotta sell stuff for dead guys....
> 
> 
> b i n g o




Yeah but at the end of our work days..we can chill and she still has to deal with the kids..


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah but at the end of our work days..we can chill and she still has to deal with the kids..



ding ding ding....

You could always give them away for scientific experiments...


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2008)

I used to live in NY and work in NJ. Never failed, don't care what I did before I left to go home. I was always doing the peepee dance going through the Holland Tunnel. As soon as I got out of the tunnel first side street got a lil wetter.


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2008)

You guys make me laugh. 

AZ - I bet your pee pee dance was to NOT go though.  My 3 year old ripped off her diaper, started to pee, freaked out and started running all over the room while continuing to go.  :roll:  Good thing we don't have any carpets in our apartment.

As rewarding as it can be to be home with the kids, it also gets kind of boring.  And I hate being the maid.  I can't wait to find a job or go back to school.  I love my kids, but I need a break, too.

Right now... getting packed up to run those errands.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I used to live in NY and work in NJ. Never failed, don't care what I did before I left to go home. I was always doing the peepee dance going through the Holland Tunnel. As soon as I got out of the tunnel first side street got a lil wetter.



No wonder why Hoboken stinks so bad....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

Eating Wendys


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

Doing the pee pee dance..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Eating Wendys



Better kick it up a notch, she looks bored filing her nails:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Better kick it up a notch, she looks bored filing her nails:-D



Huh..that was over my head..O.K. I'm heading to the Lunch thread..


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys make me laugh.
> 
> AZ - I bet your pee pee dance was to NOT go though.  My 3 year old ripped off her diaper, started to pee, freaked out and started running all over the room while continuing to go.  :roll:  Good thing we don't have any carpets in our apartment.
> 
> ...



Yes, my peepee dance was a not go peepee dance. It amounted to squirming like crazy in the car until I got out of the tunnel. Sucked when there was traffic!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2008)

Presently waiting for an announcement in work that will state that my boss is getting promoted and that I will be taking his spot.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 24, 2008)

It's a perfect day outside, goin for a bike ride.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

A customer just gave me a resses peanut butter cup..woo hoo..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Presently waiting for an announcement in work that will state that my boss is getting promoted and that I will be taking his spot.




congrats AndyZee..


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> congrats AndyZee..



Thanks, though not sure it's a good thing, hate being a manager


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Thanks, though not sure it's a good thing, hate being a manager



But I'm sure you're getting more $$$$...so more steezy ski trips..


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> But I'm sure you're getting more $$$$...so more steezy ski trips..



Raise probably wouldn't come until year end. I'm doing pretty good now, my concern would be less time for trips


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


>



hahaha..what's the lighter for???


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2008)

Just got in from running errands... checking in online before I finish my chores. :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 24, 2008)

Took a bike ride, then a snooze, then woke up, and its 4:20 ...........YEAH BAABY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 24, 2008)

dmc said:


>



bump for stoke


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hahaha..what's the lighter for???



even in the off season, its always good to have safety meetings.


----------



## Terry (Jul 24, 2008)

Just got back from the drs. Got another epidural steroid injection in my back. Also keeping an eye on the sky. Had severe storms in central NH this afternoon and radar shows them coming this way.


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2008)

making coffee...  coffeneator... coffereno...


----------



## andyzee (Jul 25, 2008)

Starting to enjoy my day off, one last check in at Alpine Zone, then going for a bike ride.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

Just finishing up raising some cabinets up 6" in a couple of the treatment rooms in my office in preparation for the computer techs arriving later this AM to install 6 additional terminals in the office today.

In about 2 weeks we go live in the office with an entirely new practice management/billing/scheduling software package.  I'm already dreading to transition headaches that will in all likelyhood accompany this switch to the new(and very necessary) software


----------



## severine (Jul 25, 2008)

andyzee said:


>


Getting an early start today? 

Eating an everything bagel and catching up online while the laundry goes.  Once this load is done, we'll be heading out somewhere.  Beautiful day - too nice to be cooped up inside.  Probably will hit a playground or something.


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2008)

Watching the Today show...

Mily Cyrus has cripple midtown manhattan...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> Watching the Today show...
> 
> Mily Cyrus has cripple midtown manhattan...



A sad statement of today's society to say the least!

Right now I'm wishing I had started moving the cabinets in my office a little earlier and I am really wondering what the folks that did the original installation fastened one of them to the wall with??


----------



## andyzee (Jul 25, 2008)

Just got back from my bike ride, got in 20+ miles, great day for it!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2008)

I was just over at my Aunt and Uncles house right by Saucon Valley..it's a huge house with I think 8 bedrooms...plus a barn that has been transformed into a music studio.  My uncle erected two frisbee golf holes which my Dad and I were playing...mad steezy yo..then my uncle, my Mom and some of my Aunts were playing music.  Mostly Beatles music.  I busted out some crispy dance moves to Twist and Shout..what what...N E Way...I need to rest up for golf tomorrow morning....


----------



## drjeff (Jul 26, 2008)

Eating some breakfast after going on a 2 1/2 hour hike this AM, along the Airline Trail in Northeast CT (need to walk some of the cobwebs off that were in my head aftre going out with friends last night  )

Coming up shortly for me is a fun filled day with many pieces of lawn/yard care equipment


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 26, 2008)

Finished up family golf tourney yesterday got my game back after a ggod start day 1 and slump day 2 but day 3 GOT RAINED out  but yesterday finished strong to regain .

 Fireworks and Blue Bros concert last nite -- today 3 hr parade  followed by   Antique car show  then BBQ with tthe troops -- Tomorrow  they all head home --been a busy 9 days --


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 26, 2008)

Back from a 5.5 hour round of golf..the group in front was so slow and the rangers were no help.  I shot a 93..only 4 pars..getting small..drinking water..going to my parents house in a bit because my sister and brother in law are in town and I get to see their little King Charles Spaniel...then going out for dinner at a country inn..then maybe playing a poker tournment or two online...staying busy...and the girl I met last week is into me...wow..I think she likes my curly hair because she sure messed it up...lol..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 26, 2008)

Relaxing a bit after doing ALOT of yard work today.  trimmed lots of tree branches, mulched some planting beds, cut the yard, did some patch work on the driveway in preparation for sealing the whole thing in a few weeks, cleaned up the back porch, cleaned out the gutters and reloaded the tiki torches in preparation for some friends coming over tonight for a few drinks.

Still need to head to the package store to pick up some cold, malted beverages and some ice for the coolers for tonight :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 26, 2008)

At my parents house..making some ice tea..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 26, 2008)

Just about to light up the tiki torches.  Friends due over shortly.  The beers have been soaking in an ice bath for a couple of hours


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 26, 2008)

Partied pretty hard from noon til midnite yesterday, and did absolutely nothing today except go to the bathroom, eat and let the dogs out. Looks like the carpet cleaning will happen some other day. Finished off some leftover porkchop and miscellaneous containers in the frig. Me and the hounds are gonna curl up for some reading and UFC tonite.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 27, 2008)

laundry..safety meeting...getting some take-out..going to bed early tonight...


----------



## hardline (Jul 27, 2008)

going through pic from the last two days of DJing. some funny ass pictures. at the suggestion of a bunch of people i think i am going to start a blog chronicalling my missadventures in the world of sound and lighting.


----------



## severine (Jul 27, 2008)

Trying to relax.  Long day.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 27, 2008)

Fianlly got my tortilla soup up to speed. watching UFC Unleashed and Wiz of Oz, surfing news.


----------



## hardline (Jul 27, 2008)

just finished setting up the new blog. 
http://stevethesoundman.blogspot.com/


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 27, 2008)

Well the family all left to return back to Greater Boston and Manhattan after 10 days of fun filled stuff . # 1 Grandson from Manhattan stay ed here to play golf with me and his grandmom for the week and enjoy the River   then ----------------. We 'll meet again in the Finger Lakes next weekend for a  big wedding then some of us will continue on to Placid for the  rest of the week.


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds like you had quite the week, Warp Daddy! 

Right now... trying to figure out in which order I need to clean this place up.  I slacked off over the weekend.  

Then I need to do some research today...


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, Jerry!!!  Maybe you won't be a lonely old snowboarder after all!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 28, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Dentist appointment again .. something about gum retraction .. impressions .. oh I hada life changing weekend too .. I met someone .. mmmm she a nurse too .. lets just say there is L ... you get my drift I am sure ..




She's a lesbian!?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 28, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Dentist appointment again .. something about gum retraction .. impressions .. oh I hada life changing weekend too .. I met someone .. mmmm she a nurse too .. lets just say there is L ... you get my drift I am sure ..



  BRO  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KEWL !

Nurses ROCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  




That gummy  retractiion  thing is a PIA 

 Been there did the orthodontist thing -- 3 sessions----then got all kinda new "tooth toys"  as my grandkids call em for flossing etc


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

Spending my birthday in charge of the office..lots of weekend orders to process and log in..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Dentist appointment again .. something about gum retraction .. impressions .. oh I hada life changing weekend too .. I met someone .. mmmm she a nurse too .. lets just say there is L ... you get my drift I am sure ..



Wow you fall head over heals quick..anyway good for you...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

hardline said:


> just finished setting up the new blog.
> http://stevethesoundman.blogspot.com/



Cool..are you the guy in the first picture?  I've never been to a club like that...the Allentown clubs are much different..so people actually have to wait in line to be let in..like Studio 54...lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> If she is .. she is bisexual now ...



Hell yeah..remember to use protection..even old men get cooties..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

About to get a snack from across the street...the phones have been ringing like crazy..I've hardly gotten anything accomplished since 8AM


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

I just bought a pair of Spy goggles from SAC..for $25...down from $89..thanks Phillycore...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 28, 2008)

Watching CNBC, they are gonna announce the 1st and 2nd place winners @ 1:30. The 2 finalists have been on all morning and claim they are not traders or investors, ROFLMAO!!! That speaks volumes. 
~254,000 contestants and ~800,000 portfolios in the contest.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Watching CNBC, they are gonna announce the 1st and 2nd place winners @ 1:30. The 2 finalists have been on all morning and claim they are not traders or investors, ROFLMAO!!! That speaks volumes.
> ~254,000 contestants and ~800,000 portfolios in the contest.



What do the winners get????


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What do the winners get????



1st vprize- 1/2 mil
2nd prize- 1/4 mil
3rd-100G's
(4) 4th placers- 50g's each

Not bad for playing a game at home. Plus, they had some great weekly prizes, too.

Winner is a cancer survivor, both finalists sounded like a coupla nice solid guys. Stoked for the next contest.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

At my parents house right now drinking a Rolling Rock..I was at the bar for about an hour and drank 4 Magic Hat #9s and had bacon cheddar fries...and I was only charged $3 because it's my birthday so the bartender got a $6 tip..The garage door just went up so that means my Mom is home...time for presents...steezy..I already got a Steve Urkel and a Run DMC t-shirt from my sister and brother in law..and $$$ from my grandma...


----------



## Terry (Jul 28, 2008)

Just got back from the Drs. I got clearance to go back to work tomorrow. About time. I am bored stiff.


----------



## hardline (Jul 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> At my parents house right now drinking a Rolling Rock..I was at the bar for about an hour and drank 4 Magic Hat #9s and had bacon cheddar fries...and I was only charged $3 because it's my birthday so the bartender got a $6 tip..The garage door just went up so that means my Mom is home...time for presents...steezy..I already got a Steve Urkel and a Run DMC t-shirt from my sister and brother in law..and $$$ from my grandma...



shit forgot all about you bday. happy 29 punk.


----------



## hardline (Jul 28, 2008)

just finished updating the blog.

http://stevethesoundman.blogspot.com/


----------



## drjeff (Jul 28, 2008)

Enjoying the fact that my 50" plasma screen returned from the repair shop today - had some serious decrease in the picture sharpness after about 2 years   Ended up being a defective screen.  Thank you extended warranty that I purchased as it more than paid for itself with this one!


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2008)

Got one kid in bed, now waiting for the other one to wear himself out.  Just took some coconut bread out of the oven, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

Back from dinner..gonna play in a few online poker tournaments tonight..and I got $5 of free slot play for my BDAY..steezy..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 28, 2008)

Recovering from a Nasty fall in the backyard ..-- We just had a MONSOON like Microburst storm with 60-  70 mph winds , 3 -4 inches of rain in 15 min with quartersize hail  and cloud to ground  lightning 

it brought down some tremendous size tree branches . I have one HUGE poplar about 135 ft high.  it "rained" many good size  branches BUT  one probably was 40 ft long weighed i'd guess 300lbs .

Like a damn fool i'm out there trying  to move this monster. When  i tried to turn it over a branch i was holding snapped in the rain and wind and  i fell violently  backwards cracked my back on the trunk of the branch  ( a tree in itself )  fell on my head backwards in  a huge pool of water . I was Stunned  and couldn't move --it  scared the shit outta me 

I came to my senses got up with the help of my wife and grandson and am OK  just just a mite sore nothing broken. Gonna need a chainsaw on this Beoch


----------



## hardline (Jul 28, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Recovering from a Nasty fall in the backyard ..-- We just had a MONSOON like Microburst storm with 60-  70 mph winds , 3 -4 inches of rain in 15 min with quartersize hail  and cloud to ground  lightning
> 
> it brought down some tremendous size tree branches . I have one HUGE poplar about 135 ft high.  it "rained" many good size  branches BUT  one probably was 40 ft long weighed i'd guess 300lbs .
> 
> ...



hey at least you didn't knock your self out and get concussion like it did a few weeks ago. my doc was pretty pissed i didn't come see him right away.


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2008)

Wishing I got more sleep last night... cursing the very uncomfortable mattress... wondering why my kids insist upon waking no later than 6:30AM...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Wishing I got more sleep last night... cursing the very uncomfortable mattress... wondering why my kids insist upon waking no later than 6:30AM...




Funny, I heard the EXACT same 3 things from my wife this AM!  Only difference was she swore at the mattress 1st and then complained about the lack of sleep 

Right now I'm doing a little net surfing, reading the paper and getting ready for the 1st patient of the day


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

In charge of the office....putting off listening to voicemails..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2008)

severine said:


> ... wondering why my kids insist upon waking no later than 6:30AM...



It gets better. My 4 (almost 5) year old wakes up early, but if we are still in bed she'll just go play in her room until we get up.


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2008)

My 3 year old will gladly rip the house apart if we don't tend to her right away. Then she gets her brother all riled up, too.  

Right now, I am getting ready to head out.  Bringing the kids to see a free movie at the mall: Arctic Tale.  Maybe I can get some shut eye. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

Something is wrong..it's 9:04AM and the phone at work has not rung once...yikes..the second I post this..all three lines will probably be going at once...doh


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2008)

Off to conduct a 2.5 hr training session because the guy who was supposed to do part of it called in sick today. :roll:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 29, 2008)

Just in from cleaning up the war zone  created by the micro burst storm t.   The debris pile is 50 ft long and about 6 ft high 

 3 of us Been cutting/stacking downed  huge tree limbs for a couple of hrs   .One of our local parks got hit very hard  so city crews will be busy for a while befor ethey get to picking up  my debris   


Cut them all by hand saw !!!!!!!  my wife told me i'm nuts -- she's probably right BUT  it's  pretty good work out for the upper body ( I see 50 more yds outta my Ping G5 driver later today   )


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just in from cleaning up the war zone  created by the micro burst storm t.   The debris pile is 50 ft long and about 6 ft high
> 
> 3 of us Been cutting/stacking downed  huge tree limbs for a couple of hrs   .One of our local parks got hit very hard  so city crews will be busy for a while befor ethey get to picking up  my debris
> 
> ...



I'd guess more like a week from now *WHEN* you can move your arms again, then the Ping will be popping the ball a few more yards down the fairway 

Right now I'm just reviewing some numbers before my office's accountant comes in later today for the mid year review


----------



## Marc (Jul 29, 2008)

My arms are tired after a day of woodcutting too, but it's usually because I've been through a cord and a half or so with a Husky 372xp.  Still split everything by hand.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> My arms are tired after a day of woodcutting too, but it's usually because I've been through a cord and a half or so with a Husky 372xp.  Still split everything by hand.



 I used to do that too when i was burning wood -- IT warms you 3 times cutting stacking and heating


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2008)

Sitting in the car surfing on the laptop.  The kids fell asleep on the way home and if I move them, they'll wake up.  Nothing like hanging out in your car in your own driveway.  :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

Wrapping things up at work..I'm going home to play some more online poker..then exercising and hitting the grocery store..


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2008)

Just finished a Sam Summer... wishing the kids would stop fighting sleep and just GO to sleep... baking some beer bread...

Yeah, healthy eating went out the window for today anyway.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 29, 2008)

Not working.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 29, 2008)

Drying off from an hour of windsurfing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 29, 2008)

Crankin out some guitar licks -- playin along with Stevie Winwood Vid  mr Fantasy from "Crossroads 2007 " concert w/ Clapton et al


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Crankin out some guitar licks -- playin along with Stevie Winwood Vid  mr Fantasy from "Crossroads 2007 " concert w/ Clapton et al



definitely a fav of mine, though as would be predicted, the grateful dead version was my preference as Garcia just added a bit more grit.  Then again that tune for the Dead was all about Brent (rip).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> definitely a fav of mine, though as would be predicted, the grateful dead version was my preference as Garcia just added a bit more grit.  Then again that tune for the Dead was all about Brent (rip).



Another Kik ass version of a GREAT  song !!


----------



## Terry (Jul 30, 2008)

Getting ready to go to work. Finally got the go ahead to go back to work yesterday. Worked half day yesterday, half day today and if all is ok, full time starting tomorrow. Thank god I was going stir crazy just sitting around! If I sat around much more, I would weight 300 lbs from all the beer I would drink! :beer:


----------



## ckofer (Jul 30, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Another Kik ass version of a GREAT  song !!





Oh yeah, getting ready for work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2008)

Eating a healthy breakfast...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Eating a healthy breakfast...



What are you considering healthy? Sausage bacon egg and steeze sandwich?:wink::-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What are you considering healthy? Sausage bacon egg and steeze sandwich?:wink::-D



Smoked Salmon, Onion, Blueberries, Cracklestrip crackers(65 calories), Orange Juice with Calcium...the only way I'll be able to lose weight is to do the breakfast thing everyday,,I forced myself not to hit the snooze button..


----------



## andyzee (Jul 30, 2008)

Getting ready for work. Since my boss got a promotion, stuck going in the office all this week


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2008)

Poor Andy.   Good job, GSS!  And congrats on going back to work, Terry! 

Right now... eating breakfast with the kids.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2008)

I just got back from errands at Staples and Target..pretty soon I'm going to hit up two different cemeteries to do rubbings..woo hoo..so fun..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2008)

Just waiting for some cement to dry on some gold crowns I just cemented into a patients mouth, and pondering how my business partner and I can make changes to the physical layout of the office to improve the efficiency of the patient checkout process.


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2008)

Nursing an owie on my leg after falling on the kids' toys.  :angry:

Trying to referee... neither one got enough sleep last night and the 3 year old keeps beating on the 1 year old. 

Plotting my trip out this afternoon... maybe they'll sleep in the car so I can have some peace and quiet.

Uploading photos.....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 30, 2008)

I got my bottom wisdom teeth yanked yesterday, so I used it as an excuse to eat a few percs and stay in bed yesterday and this AM. Feeling OK, a little tender.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I got my bottom wisdom teeth yanked yesterday, so I used it as an excuse to eat a few percs and stay in bed yesterday and this AM. Feeling OK, a little tender.



Moe, RELIGOUSLY take a couple of ibuprofen (400mg - 2 tablets) every 6 hours for the next couple of days.  That will greatly help control/limited the potential swelling, and by doing so, you'll have a much more comfortable next couple of healing day(swelling/imflammtion typically peaks between 48 and 72 hours out).  The key to pain management with extracted wisdom teeth is staying ahead of the pain/swelling.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I got my bottom wisdom teeth yanked yesterday, so I used it as an excuse to eat a few percs and stay in bed yesterday and this AM. Feeling OK, a little tender.



mmmm..percacets..yummy..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 30, 2008)

Believe it or not, the swelling is gone and I'm almost pain free. just munched the rest of an italian hoagie very carefully, rinsing with warm salt water and saving the rest of the percs for when I really need em. I get the stitches out next week.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Believe it or not, the swelling is gone and I'm almost pain free. just munched the rest of an italian hoagie very carefully, rinsing with warm salt water and saving the rest of the percs for when I really need em. I get the stitches out next week.




Actually I believe it 100%.  In spite of what many folks think, the vast majority of wisdom teeth removed come out quite simply and as a result are VERY comfortable from the moment the novacaine wears off.  To be completely honest with you, the most common "complaint" I hear about the few days aftre wisdom teeth are removed is that many times peoples tongues will be playing non stop with the knot in the stitches until they either dissolve or are removed.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Actually I believe it 100%.  In spite of what many folks think, the vast majority of wisdom teeth removed come out quite simply and as a result are VERY comfortable from the moment the novacaine wears off.  To be completely honest with you, the most common "complaint" I hear about the few days aftre wisdom teeth are removed is that many times peoples tongues will be playing non stop with the knot in the stitches until they either dissolve or are removed.



Yeah, I learned that 5 years ago, when the top ones got yanked. There was no impaction, infection or other complication. The worst part was getting stuck with the dreaded novacaine shot about 10 times. I'm just rinsing every few hours and not eating anything that's hard to chew to avoid tearing the stitches or jamming anything in the wounds.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 30, 2008)

I was in full guitar crankin mode , just screwin around  with some  songs when  LOL  : unbeknownst  to me  a  friend who works in local media shows up at the back door -- my wife is screaming for me  to come downstairs    cuz . i couldn't hear a damn thing over the vol of the amps   ,.

She wanted my take  regarding the  current  state of the  NYS  budget crisis and  call for  cuts  just announced this am by   Governor Patterson. -----------------i of course laffed my arse off but gave her some quotes and a suggestion or two -- couldn't resist  LMAO --


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2008)

Getting things wrapped up at work...getting a haircut soon..I think I might get rid of my Jew-fro and get a Fade..or maybe a bowl cut..


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2008)

Just got in from a couple errands.  Kids are ripping the living room apart.  I need to wash dishes.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Getting things wrapped up at work...getting a haircut soon..I think I might get rid of my Jew-fro and get a Fade..or maybe a bowl cut..



I'd get a hair relaxer treatment and bleach it blond. Then dutchboy cut it like the Capt. Roo
avatar.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'd get a hair relaxer treatment and bleach it blond. Then dutchboy cut it like the Capt. Roo
> avatar.



That would be mad steezy yo...I should print out a pictutr of Capt. Roo and show it to the hairdresser.  I wonder if I would be charged more than the normal $16..:lol:


----------



## hardline (Jul 30, 2008)

redoing the cad drawings for a new lounge so the GC can make some cuts behind the seats. then doing a quote for a bbq place that as it turns out is partially owned by justin timberlake.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2008)

Just filling out the last couple of charts from today and then, it's turn off the lights, lock the door, the work days a done!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 30, 2008)

Just finishing some freshly baked Chocolate Frosted Brownies with Moose tracks Ice cream topping --MMMMMM


----------



## dmc (Jul 30, 2008)

Sitting in a conference room in Bentonville Arkansas.....

Tired and hungry...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2008)

Hoping that the people injured in the crash in this video are okay

http://www.wtnh.com/global/video/fl...chPageAdTag=News&activePane=info&rnd=46010175

Had to drive right by it on my way home tonight and the crash site as the bird flys is maybe 3/4ths of a mile from my house.  Huge amount of front end damage to both vehicles,  and just judging on the body language of the fire fighters, policemen and EMT's that were still at the site when I drove by maybe 90 minutes after it happened,  the injuries were very serious   I guess per the nanny that watches my kids in the afternoon that they spent a good portion in of the late afternoon watching the medical and TV helicopters circling overhead.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2008)

sweating


----------



## Swamp Dog (Jul 30, 2008)

wondering why I'm still watching the Sox game.  8 - 2 Angels, 8th inning.


----------



## hardline (Jul 30, 2008)

going through new music for friday night.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 31, 2008)

Seaside coffee on the deck in Hatteras. Tide moving out, so some nice breakers.


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2008)

Waking up.  Tired and sore this morn.

Researching which ice cream recipe to make later.  My 3 year old will be helping me.   Good lesson on measurements and numbers.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 31, 2008)

severine said:


> Waking up.  Tired and sore this morn.
> 
> Researching which ice cream recipe to make later.  My 3 year old will be helping me.   Good lesson on measurements and numbers.



I vote for the Guinness recipe you posted...

-w


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I vote for the Guinness recipe you posted...
> 
> -w


I would make that, but I'd be the only one eating it.  I really don't need a whole batch of ice cream to myself.    I will be trying a Guinness float sometime in the near future, though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 31, 2008)

Lazy butt today just got up  Bought a new Sand Wedge last nite so will try it out today then tomorrow we leave for a family wedding in the Finger Lakes region -- gonna be a fun weekend 

 The wedding/reception is Fri nite at a very nice lakeside resort then all sat will be jet skiing , water skiing with my sis and bros families and myr own kids and grandkids , many of my cousins will be there too. Some hell raizen times for sure


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2008)

Making strawberry cheesecake ice cream.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2008)

Getting deliveries together(mapping/directions)...assisting customers with art changes...answering the phone..drinking diet 7-up...pretty soon I'm going to visit three different cemeteries..woo hoo..I need to install a bronze tab, take measurements, and take some photos...It will get me out of the office for about an hour and a half and I can rack up the mileage $$$$....50 cents a mile is steezy..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 31, 2008)

severine said:


> Making strawberry cheesecake ice cream.



yummy i want some


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Lazy butt today just got up  Bought a new Sand Wedge last nite so will try it out today then tomorrow we leave for a family wedding in the Finger Lakes region -- gonna be a fun weekend
> 
> The wedding/reception is Fri nite at a very nice lakeside resort then all sat will be jet skiing , water skiing with my sis and bros families and myr own kids and grandkids , many of my cousins will be there too. Some hell raizen times for sure



Do you have a season pass at a local golf course or do you play lots of different places???  You sure stay busy for a retired guy..


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2008)

Not bad!  I skimped on the sugar to make it a little healthier but I think next time I'll use as much as the recipe calls for.  Though I hear it will taste better after sitting in the freezer for a while.  The kids seemed to like it. 
http://www.recipezaar.com/24796

I bought the ice cream maker over a year ago figuring that we could then have "healthier" ice cream because we'd know all the ingredients.  I've only ever used it to make coconut ice cream from coconut milk though.  This was the first "real" ice cream.  I'll definitely be using it again!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you have a season pass at a local golf course or do you play lots of different places???  You sure stay busy for a retired guy..



Both actually. I have a season pass on a private par 60 -------- Dirt friggin cheap too $110   . Play that 2-3 times a week 

 BUT also play several different longer courses once a week both up here  in the 1000 island region and in the 'Dacks and on the Cape or around Greater Boston metro area when visiting /vacationing. The courses up here are really inexpensive for a Sr.   I can play a very nice longer course  5 minutes away  for $10 /walking another for $16/walking. Both very pretty along the ST Lawrence River . There are several like that within a 40 min drive

 Yep keepin busy IS THE SECRET to a GREAT retirement !!
 I also manage a couple of Board mtgs a week at the Medical Centre  to keep me involved with complex thinking and some  really  bright folks. Its the old use it or lose it routine  both physically and mentally. You may get older BUT you NEVER get OLD that way   LMAO


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Both actually. I have a season pass on a private par 60 -------- Dirt friggin cheap too $110   . Play that 2-3 times a week
> 
> BUT also play several different longer courses once a week both up here  in the 1000 island region and in the 'Dacks and on the Cape or around Greater Boston metro area when visiting /vacationing. The courses up here are really inexpensive for a Sr.   I can play a very nice longer course  5 minutes away  for $10 /walking another for $16/walking. Both very pretty along the ST Lawrence River . There are several like that within a 40 min drive
> 
> ...



Steezy..wow those are good prices..now that my Dad is 60..he gets to play for the senior rate..but around here most courses are $50-$70 a round but the Senior rate can be $35-40 weekdays..with a cart..


----------



## dmc (Jul 31, 2008)

Still in a conference room in Bentonville Arkansas..


----------



## hardline (Jul 31, 2008)

dmc said:


> Still in a conference room in Bentonville Arkansas..



do you play online games while in conference calls.


----------



## dmc (Jul 31, 2008)

hardline said:


> do you play online games while in conference calls.[/QUOTE
> 
> Nope...
> Most of the time my Laptop is on a big screen - so people can see what I'm doing...
> ...


----------



## hardline (Jul 31, 2008)

i recently shot someone in a game and the person on the other end of the conference call said o shit. we later talked and foun it was me who shot him. turns out this seems to be a pretty normall thing to do durring long calls.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2008)

online poker tournement


----------



## hardline (Jul 31, 2008)

eating ham an smoked gouda


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2008)

hardline said:


> i recently shot someone in a game and the person on the other end of the conference call said o shit. we later talked and foun it was me who shot him. turns out this seems to be a pretty normall thing to do durring long calls.


That's a funny coincidence! 

Right now... waiting for B to come to bed.


----------



## dmc (Jul 31, 2008)

hardline said:


> i recently shot someone in a game and the person on the other end of the conference call said o shit. we later talked and foun it was me who shot him. turns out this seems to be a pretty normall thing to do durring long calls.



I find if you pay attention to the speaker..  You don't feel so stupid.. When they throw the conversation to you...

that being said.. I was playing some backgammon on my Iphone alll day...


----------



## hardline (Aug 1, 2008)

dmc said:


> I find if you pay attention to the speaker..  You don't feel so stupid.. When they throw the conversation to you...
> 
> that being said.. I was playing some backgammon on my Iphone alll day...



 no these are production phone calls for event and shows where the tech staff has been throught this stuff a million time and knows that the event planners run of show is going to right out the window as soon as the tallent takes the stage. so there is just an hour or two of unhun, yes, and of course. they ned to seem like they are getting paid for something.


----------



## krisskis (Aug 1, 2008)

Waiting on an admission to hit my unit....i just LOOOVE 17 yr old alcohol intoxicated bratty girls. Report i got was that shes in restraints due to biting, hitting and kicking. I cant wait  My night is going to be so much fun ;-)


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 1, 2008)

Trying to go back to sleep!  ARGH!
Woke up to the smell of a skunk outside my bedroom window, finally got so I could fall back to sleep and a bat started flying around in my bedroom.  Finally got it taken care of and now I'm wide awake.
Puleeeeeze let this be the last critter I have to deal with so I can get some sleep before I have to wake up.

*Kris, I feel for you, and will say an extra little prayer for you. Patience is not easy when you're dealing with the sort of patient you describe.
I dunno how you do it, and I admire you.


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, Trekchick!  What an exciting night!  :lol:

Right now... trying to organize what I need to do today.  Trying to decide if I'm going trail running or easy MTBing this afternoon when the kids go off with their grandpa for a little while.


----------



## dmc (Aug 1, 2008)

headed back to a conference room in Arkansas...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2008)

Just getting ready to take out the remaining 19 teeth in one of my patient's mouths


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a main line of caffeine!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Waiting on an admission to hit my unit....i just LOOOVE 17 yr old alcohol intoxicated bratty girls. Report i got was that shes in restraints due to biting, hitting and kicking. I cant wait  My night is going to be so much fun ;-)




Ouch,  I feel for you Kris.  That just has ugly written all over it   Hopefully Mom and Dad will be more of the hunble, "embarassed" parent type than the bitchy, "my little angle can do no wrong" type for both your sake and for the sake of everyone else on your unit!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'm looking for a main line of caffeine!



Here ya' go Trekchick!


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just getting ready to take out the remaining 19 teeth in one of my patient's mouths




Just gave the kids a snack... showered and dressed... trying to remember what I wanted to look up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 1, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just getting ready to take out the remaining 19 teeth in one of my patient's mouths



Had my six month yesterday. Looking good and no cavities. I did mention my knee surgery during the chit chat with the hygienist. That turned into a call to my surgeon, because I guess if you have any recent metal or anything in your body that becomes a magnet for infection. And dental cleanings let loose all kinds of bacteria.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 1, 2008)

Trying to figure out how to dump Verizon, they've f'ed my bill up so badly I can't stand it anymore. It's on the top of my to do list next week. Which makes me wanna start a new thread.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

About to leave work....steezy...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Waiting on an admission to hit my unit....i just LOOOVE 17 yr old alcohol intoxicated bratty girls. Report i got was that shes in restraints due to biting, hitting and kicking. I cant wait  My night is going to be so much fun ;-)



Send her my way..lol


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks,I feel much better now.
Next time can you get me some Dunkin Donuts coffee.  Its much better. 


drjeff said:


> Here ya' go Trekchick!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Send her my way..lol


Don't you think she has enough trouble?


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2008)

Kids just left with Grandpa so I'm going to run a few errands.  Decided I needed to do that more than go for a ride today.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 1, 2008)

Watching the Oil/Gold/US$ kabooki dance, checking my phone option thread frequently.....LOL! Verizon boiled my blood so bad today, I haven't had anything but coffee and a piece of dark chocolate so far to eat today.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2008)

Just finshing up writing up my charts for today.  Going to review a few of my practice's financial numbers and then head on home and let the weekend begin!


----------



## dmc (Aug 1, 2008)

STILL - In a conference room in Arkansas..


----------



## WJenness (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you hate wal*mart yet?

-w


----------



## dmc (Aug 1, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Do you hate wal*mart yet?
> 
> -w



HAHA... no...  I'm actually working with a vendor that supports WalMart...
So i haven't been to the building this time...  Wich is cool..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

drinking diet coke...safety meeting..you can never be too safe..even when sitting in AC surfing the net...LMBFAO


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Watching the Oil/Gold/US$ kabooki dance, checking my phone option thread frequently.....LOL! Verizon boiled my blood so bad today, I haven't had anything but coffee and a piece of dark chocolate so far to eat today.



What happened to your sig????  I liked knowing the cost of oil/gold...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What happened to your sig????  I liked knowing the cost of oil/gold...



August is a shitty trading month generally, and all 3 are directionless at this point, so I'm not doing anything marketwise and spending less time at the 'puter. Gold finished at 910/oz, Oil closed at 125 and change, the Dollar index is a hair over .73. Somethings gonna give. Tomorrow the Iranians are supposed to make some announcement about the nuke program which might impact oil next week. Mostly headline noise for now. We're close to some kinda inflection point in the next few weeks.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

Heading out to cut the lawn before it rains.Then off to try and get an emissions test on my car before they pull my registration since It is about a year overdue.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm going out to get some errands done early..

Return DVDs to the box in the supermarket, mail in my rent check, go to the bank, buy beer and other odds and ends...then I'm taking a long walk...I better freeze some water now...it's gonna be steamy out there..


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Heading out to cut the lawn before it rains.Then off to try and get an emissions test on my car before they pull my registration since It is about a year overdue.


Never heard of them pulling a reg for that... you won't be able to renew your reg, and you could theoretically get a ticket if a cop pulls you over for something else, but never heard of them pulling a reg.  And I used to work in assessment/taxation of motor vehicles so we heard everything.

Right now, eating breakfast and getting ready to head out.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2008)

Not working! But that could change at any minute since I have been temporarily put in a high management position. :sad: Just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

After looking online it looks like they will tack another $20 onto my reg as a late fee. Emission is pretty much a waste of time and money, especially on newer cars.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Not working! But that could change at any minute since I have been temporarily put in a high management position. :sad: Just keeping my fingers crossed.



Are you on call?  You're the only person I've ever heard of whose upset about a promotion..

I did my errands..went on a long walk before the recent downpour..and I just opened Beer #1...Sam Adams summer...I'm going to have some lunch and watch a DVD soon..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 2, 2008)

Slept late, made pancakes, checkin news and emails, too lazy to go to T-Mobile, will go tomorrow, I thought of a few things I need to find out, like how many handsets can I hook up in the house, what about my fax machine, it's always something.

On second thought, its not that I'm lazy, I simply dread going to these phone stores where the sales help knows just enough to make them dangerous, and I don't know enough to ask the right questions.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

Online poker tournement..$3 rebuy event with over 4k players and a $60K prize pool...I need to play steady to make the money..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 2, 2008)

getting small and gonna hop in the hot tub with a bevvy while the sauce simmers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

I busted out of my poker game..it looks like some Internet surfing..then watching a DVD followed by another walk..I walked 45 minutes earlier..and another 45 minutes would make me feel satisfied and cancel out some of the beer I'm drinking...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are you on call?  You're the only person I've ever heard of whose upset about a promotion..
> 
> I did my errands..went on a long walk before the recent downpour..and I just opened Beer #1...Sam Adams summer...I'm going to have some lunch and watch a DVD soon..



Not on call but responsible for a 24x7 department worldwide. I make good money, don't care about a promotion, a promotion means more responsibility.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Not on call but responsible for a 24x7 department worldwide. I make good money, don't care about a promotion, a promotion means more responsibility.



Wow so what would happen if there was a problem and you were drunk???


----------



## Terry (Aug 2, 2008)

I fixed my daughters car this morning which had a drivability issue. It ended up being the fuel pump. Then I mowed the lawn before it rained, and now am relaxing with a cold beer. Damn it seems good to be back in action again. I got so friggin bored just laying around.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow so what would happen if there was a problem and you were drunk???




I major outage could result in losses of several million dollars per hour, I could be in deep dodo. So, that is why I do not care about a promotion, don't need the headaches associated with it,


----------



## ckofer (Aug 2, 2008)

Sweating like a bastid from lawn and yard work.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2008)

chillin'....going out to dinner soon.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 2, 2008)

Looked up dry aging at home. Sounds doable. I'll pick a slab and try it soon. Lasagna is 30 minutes away from finishing in the oven.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

Right now the Jack and Cokes are flowing at my house.  One kid is already in bed and hopefully the other goes soon...



o3jeff said:


> After looking online it looks like they will tack another $20 onto my reg as a late fee. Emission is pretty much a waste of time and money, especially on newer cars.



Yup, so basically there's no rush to get the emissions tested until the next time you need to renew your reg.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Right now the Jack and Cokes are flowing at my house.  One kid is already in bed and hopefully the other goes soon...



Damn, almost out of ice, guess they'll be somewhat warm from this point further... 

I shouldn't be allowed to mix my own drinks.... :lol: :beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Damn, almost out of ice, guess they'll be somewhat warm from this point further...
> 
> I shouldn't be allowed to mix my own drinks.... :lol: :beer:


The last time you and Sev started out like this, there was a loss of memory and some really interesting posts on AZ.


----------



## Terry (Aug 2, 2008)

Just took off my ski boots. I bought some new socks at the tent sale and had to try them on. It felt good to get the boots back on. Also having a couple of mojitos. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The last time you and Sev started out like this, there was a loss of memory and some really interesting posts on AZ.



Yeah, but the kids are in the house this time, so we can't go too crazy....


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The last time you and Sev started out like this, there was a loss of memory and some really interesting posts on AZ.


Good memory!

I started out with Frangelico & Coke but ... well, it did nothing for me.

Decided to ramp up with 1 mind eraser.... yeah, my mind is getting erased as I type.  Yowzers!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yup, so basically there's no rush to get the emissions tested until the next time you need to renew your reg.



I ended up getting it done today before I forgot about it again.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

IT now has apparently beceome a contest of who could get drunker quicker.... 

I'm not sure whos' winning, or if ther ecan be a loser...


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> IT now has apparently beceome a contest of who could get drunker quicker....
> 
> I'm not sure whos' winning, or if ther ecan be a loser...


Oh, there's a loser alright.  Whomever has the hangover tomorrow morning when the kids wake up at 6AM.    :lol:

Jeff - I always wait until my reg is due for emissions.  Yup, there's a $20 late fee.  But emissions are always due on the off year for me.  What a PITA.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

severine said:


> Oh, there's a loser alright.  Whomever has the hangover tomorrow morning when the kids wake up at 6AM.    :lol:



Crap!  Well whoever has the bigger hangover gets to stay in bed whil e the other goes to tend to the kids.... so I guess there _is_ a loser...... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

How are you judging this contest? First to pass out then the other one takes a pic and posts it


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How are you judging this contest? First to pass out then the other one takes a pic and posts it



hopefuly neither of us passes out (this time)!   The pictures would be scary, that's for sure...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

whoever can pretend the kids aren't actually awake wins....


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> whoever can pretend the kids aren't actually awake wins....



lol


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How are you judging this contest? First to pass out then the other one takes a pic and posts it


What's scary is that last time, we simultaneously passed out.    I still wish I could find out how we moved 2 rooms away without either one of us recalling it.... :???:

Bri, don't you play that game every morning?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

severine said:


> What's scary is that last time, we simultaneously passed out.    I still wish I could find out how we moved 2 rooms away without either one of us recalling it.... :???:
> 
> Bri, don't you play that game every morning?



I play that game all the time........... :lol:


BTW, WTF is up with this BRI stuff??????????????????????


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm going to bed, can't wait to read the drunk posts in the morning.


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I play that game all the time........... :lol:
> 
> 
> BTW, WTF is up with this BRI stuff??????????????????????


What's your pborlem?   Don't like it? :roll:

And I know you do... you're pretty good at atht game too.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm going to bed, can't wait to read the drunk posts in the morning.



I think i'n done after this drink.... though ca keeps refilling me...


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2008)

Nah, we're out of ice... and coke... so I guess if you want to drink more, it's straight JD for ya.   You can sleep in the bathroom in that case.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

severine said:


> Nah, we're out of ice... and coke... so I guess if you want to drink more, it's straight JD for ya.   You can sleep in the bathroom in that case.



we've been out of ice for ahwile now.............. no more coke could be a problem though..... I 'm not prepated to be drinking straight JD right now.




And, yes I know my posts are full of typos, I'm jus too lazy to fix them.........


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2008)

gOOD MAN.  Drink what the girl likes. 

Sppell check?  Who needs dpsell check?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm hydrating in preparation for a big ride day tomorrow.  
Hopefully pics will be posted.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> What you don't have a spell checker  .. I am drinking some wine tonight.



yes, spell checker, but I'm ignoringf it right now, damn annoying red line tghinkys



Trekchick said:


> I'm hydrating in preparation for a big ride day tomorrow.
> Hopefully pics will be posted.



Why do we want pictueres of you hydrating????


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The last time you and Sev started out like this, there was a loss of memory and some really interesting posts on AZ.



Hahahaha  baby #3 in 9 months...lol:flame:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> My new gf likes wine so I am practicing ...



Wow you went from first date to girlfriend really fast..steezy...


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 3, 2008)

Posting on AZ from the airport in Prague waiting for a connection.  Beach Boys on the intercom.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

middle of the night web-surfing..


----------



## krisskis (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Bri and Sev.....

WAKE THE HELL UP!!!! Hahaha...i cant wait to see how you guys are this morning...thanks for the giggles i got doing my middle of the night reading ;-)

I am finally winding down from another wonderful night filled with drunken teenagers. My hospital is sure to be mentioned in Newsday today. Over 30 drunken kids brought in from a concert at Jones Beach last night. I got 3 of them ;-( 2 girls and 1 guy. The guy was fine...just needed lots of stitches to close all the cuts he had on his face from getting beat up. The girls...well thats another story...what a bunch of little B**ches!!!! I* cant believe the shit that comes out of their mouths. At least the mothers werent all hovering over them and shit. They were pissed and made it known...LOL. And why cant these freakin' kids keep their bodily fluids inside their bodies?!?!?! LOL....#1, #2 and vomiting. Holy hell. They really need to stop having these concerts or they need to patrol better in the parking lots. And my 15 yr old cant understand why i come down so hard on him about drinking. Dont get me wrong...i am no slouch...but hell i AM 41 yrs old!! I know im going to pay for it the next day. I hate the summer and the teenagers in the summer. They should all have to go to summer camp, summer school or get a damn job.

Ok...im done ranting...back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> whoever can pretend the kids aren't actually awake wins....



Looks like they are both still battling for the win, 8 am and no sign of them yet. Unless they tied the kids up when they put them to sleep:-D


----------



## andyzee (Aug 3, 2008)

Just woke up, drinking coffee and scratching my ass.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

Heading down to the shore for a while.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Just woke up, drinking coffee and *scratching my ass*.



Isn't that a sign you are not wiping thoroughly?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like they are both still battling for the win, 8 am and no sign of them yet. Unless they tied the kids up when they put them to sleep:-D



The kids, surprisingly, cooperated this morning.  They both slept in and then kept themselves quietly occupied until we left the bedroom at like 8:15.

I'm actually doing fine this morning.  I only had 5 or 6 JD and Cokes, though the last one that Carrie mixed up tasted like it was more JD than coke....


----------



## andyzee (Aug 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Isn't that a sign you are not wiping thoroughly?



No, didn't make it there yet. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

I just woke up...I wanted to do laundry but somebody is currently doing laundry.  The apartment complex I'm looking at later this afternoon has washer/dryers along with dishwashers/garbage disposals in all of the units..which would be mad steezy yo.  I'm heading to Wawa for some grub..I'm in the mood to drink some beer..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> though the last one that Carrie mixed up tasted like it was more JD than coke....



That's the way they're supposed to be


----------



## severine (Aug 3, 2008)

I knew I'd make a great bartender!

That mind eraser...woa.  Yeah, it was good.  I think (in the grand tally) I had 3 Frangelica & Cokes, 1 mind eraser, and 1 thing that I threw together so I have no idea what it's called (2 oz Frangelica, 2 oz amaretto, 2 oz Vanilla vodka, 3 oz seltzer, over ice).  My head hurt a little this morning (in spite of taking ibuprofen and drinking water before bed)... I think I didn't drink enough water before going to sleep last night.  But I'm doing okay.  Much better than 4th of July weekend.  :lol:

GSS-BITE YOUR TONGUE! :uzi: :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

Eating a Wawa steak sandwich..cracked open Sam Adams summer #2...at 3PM I'm checking out an apartment..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 3, 2008)

Reading and watching Sunday news programs.Getting stoked for the Summer Olympics which start this week. Blue skies in Beijing.


----------



## Terry (Aug 3, 2008)

Getting ready to go to a cookout at my parents house. All my close relatives will be there. Between me, my brother, my son, and my nephews, there will be a large amount of beer consumed today! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Reading and watching Sunday news programs.Getting stoked for the Summer Olympics which start this week. Blue skies in Beijing.



any events you are looking forward to watch?  I rarely watch the summer games..running and swimming don't do it for me...

I just cracked open beer #4


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> any events you are looking forward to watch?  I rarely watch the summer games..running and swimming don't do it for me...
> 
> I just cracked open beer #4



Track & field and swimming, lol I did both in HS and College.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Track & field and swimming, lol I did both in HS and College.



I would watch the Olympics if there were more silly events like in Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## hardline (Aug 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I would watch the Olympics if there were more silly events like in Revenge of the Nerds



MXC

i about to fire up the power washer and clean the shed and driveway.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2008)

Just relaxing and watching the NASCAR race on TV after a very busy morning/early afternoon of yardwork.  Had to cut up/haul away about a 40 ft limb that came down in the yard in yesterday's t-storm, and since the chainsaw was already out, my wife and I decided to do some serious cutting back of some lilac and rhododendrum(?sp) bushes that we have around the yard, and then after that couple of hours of work it was time to fire up the trimmers/mowers for cutting the grass.  Finally after that I was up on the roof cleaning out the gutters and trimming back some branches that were rubbing up against the roof.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 3, 2008)

I juiced a watermelon, portioned out the lasagna and wrapped it for the freezer and made sun tea. Turned the compost pile and added a little water. Makin burgers on the grill tonite.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

At my parents house...going to have a hot dog and a hamburger soon...then????


----------



## hardline (Aug 3, 2008)

finished power washing. now i am looking for a new jacket and pants.


----------



## hardline (Aug 3, 2008)

just finished going through the 08/09 burton catologe and i wasn't really that impressed. the reverse camber stuff they did on the fish look interesting. alos the no fish looks like it might be fun. it a trowback to the orriginal backhill that just had rubber straps for bindings. but at $499 i dont think they are going to sell to many.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 3, 2008)

Eating Rocky Road IC, watchin UFC, surfin financial news.


----------



## severine (Aug 3, 2008)

Getting ready for bed.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2008)

I have the munchies..hardcore...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2008)

Cooling down after an hour "ride to nowhere" on the excercise bike


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Trying to wake up... the kids aren't being too patient in the process.


----------



## krisskis (Aug 4, 2008)

Off to my hospital to start the first of many classes i need to take as we are going "live" with all our orders and charting and whatnot and they have decided to make me a "superuser" so i can teach all the idiots i work with how to do things...LOL.

St least its OT...i need to money!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 4, 2008)

Cooking off a piece of pork to make cuban sandwiches for dinner tonite.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm up to my eyeballs with stuff here at work...I just logged in 8 orders from over the weekend..sat with a customer earlier(just a small sale)...and have lots of art changes to go over with other customers..In a minute..I'm uncrating a dozen granite bases that were just dropped off..going outside uncrating, measuring, labelling, and throwing all the wood and banding away will actually be a nice break from the constant ringing of the phone...

11:22AM and it's the first time I have been online today at work....wowser


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Busy day in the business of death. 

I just finished the scanner project that took over an hour :roll: ... kids are fed.  I still could use some lunch.  Then I really need to figure out the school thing and get some chores done.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Busy day in the business of death.
> .



Business is pretty dead in the winter time..which means I get out early alot ot ski..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 4, 2008)

Ate 2 peaches. Supermarket fruit has to sit out and ripen for at least 4-6 days before it's good


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Just returned this am from a super family weekend wedding held lakeside at Canandaigua Lake. Its one of NYS's Finger Lakes . Beautiful town , great waterskiing saturday with 2 parties . 

Wedding ceremony was Friday Nite . Great music danced till 2 then we decided it was time for Bocce Ball tourney. For the after glow parties saturday we showed up in costume  OZZY  was there


----------



## hardline (Aug 4, 2008)

doing a logo animation for lingerie company that is having a party at the event space tomorrow. i would post pic but i dont think they will be family freindly, but i will put them up on my blog.


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Just finished washing dishes and some grapes for the kiddo.  1 year old went down for a late nap at 3PM  so the rest of today should be interesting.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

buzzin


----------



## hardline (Aug 4, 2008)

just finished picking out music to put everybody in the sexy mood for the party tomorrow. FKNA half naked french models.


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

Went for a 1.25 mile run/.75 mile walk... kids just woke up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

I just got off the phone with one of my most persnipity(sp?) customers to make changes yet again to his monument..I'm also in charge of the office today which means lots of net surfing...JEA!!!!!

Going across the street to get some grub soon..then sneaking out later on to mail something to the UPS store..


----------



## krisskis (Aug 5, 2008)

Sitting here like a lump. Got up at 7:30, made lunch for daughter, took her to camp, did laundry, read the paper and now im going to go clean the pool and then take a swim. I have to work the next 3 nights 7pm to 745am, so all i will be doing is eating, sleeping and working and somewhere in there i have to pack for 4 people to leave friday at noon for the weekend. Geez.


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

Laundry is in progress, I'm printing out a re-admission application for school, researching class options for this fall.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

Writing girls on match.com


----------



## krisskis (Aug 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Writing girls on match.com



Any new ones ot report on?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Any new ones ot report on?



Not really...the girl I had a great date with 2 weeks ago is cool but a little scatterbrained..it takes her like 2 days to return a text...she did have a really comfortable bed..

Otherwise there are a couple other girls I'm corresponding with..all within 30-45 minutes of me.  It can be frustrating but also alot of fun..


----------



## krisskis (Aug 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Not really...the girl I had a great date with 2 weeks ago is cool but a little scatterbrained..it takes her like 2 days to return a text...she did have a really comfortable bed..
> 
> Otherwise there are a couple other girls I'm corresponding with..all within 30-45 minutes of me.  It can be frustrating but also alot of fun..



If you just met her, how do you know her bed is comfy??? LOL ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

krisskis said:


> If you just met her, how do you know her bed is comfy??? LOL ;-)



Because she invited me into her bed..she didn't want me to drive home buzzed..

I just got off the phone with a grieving customer..my job can often be pretty sad..all we can do is make the steeziest monument we can with whatever they want on it..


----------



## krisskis (Aug 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Because she invited me into her bed..she didn't want me to drive home buzzed..
> 
> I just got off the phone with a grieving customer..my job can often be pretty sad..all we can do is make the steeziest monument we can with whatever they want on it..



Thats so sad. I dont know how funeral directors and people like you who do your type of job do it. I just went to a wake the other night for a mom of my daughters classmate...40 yrs young...3 kids under 10...it was heartbreaking. But then my job aint no picnic either.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Thats so sad. I dont know how funeral directors and people like you who do your type of job do it. I just went to a wake the other night for a mom of my daughters classmate...40 yrs young...3 kids under 10...it was heartbreaking. But then my job aint no picnic either.



It's one thing when someone lives a long full life to age 80 or 90...but alot of the monuments we produce are for children and young adults.  In PA there is no helmet law for motorcycles so we do alot of custom jet black monuments with motorcycle scenes etched on them...and sitting with the parents/siblings can be really tough.  Alot of people make a ton of art changes to purposely prolong the process..and with unexpected deaths..some people pick out an expensive monument..but then don't have the money to pay for it.  When I'm having a bad day at work..it's nothing compared to what my customers are going through..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 5, 2008)

Just got back from a round of golf  +13  

On teh way back from our weekend wedding trip i  bought a Nike  #1 Hybrid at Nike Outlet was $179 got it for $59 so wanted to try  it out today before we go to a party up river with several former colleagues 

It 's a nice club  for me

 i got 200-225 out of it .   It complements my #3 hybrid as a second shot club  for long par 4's or 5's  or tee shot for par 3's and replaces my 3 wood.


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

After spending eons reading Marc's TR  I'm back to figuring out which classes work for my schedule this fall.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Because she invited me into her bed..she didn't want me to drive home buzzed..
> 
> I just got off the phone with a grieving customer..my job can often be pretty sad..all we can do is make the steeziest monument we can with whatever they want on it..



 That and putting some sunshine in YOUR voice and compassion in your demeanor -- Doug 'll bet that you're GOOD at that


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 5, 2008)

Got my catscan done, shot over to the oral surgeon and got my stitches out in 30 seconds, picked up some shoes from the cobbler and got back to the house in less than 1.5 hours, including commute. Saweet. Eating torilla soup, trying to pick a bottom in gold/oil and add back some more, waiting for FOMC meeting announcement. It'll be a cut n paste job from the past meeting.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

Trying to make up for massive amounts of internet surfing by busting ass the next hour or two...O.K. GSS get off the computer..


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2008)

setting up VPN on my IPhone so I can use the new Telnet apps I downloaded..


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

Just listed some stuff for sale on a baby forum.


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

Just sold something... doing laundry... kids have had a snack... trying to read up on what to do for financial aid.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2008)

Finally getting ready to go home.  Busy day in the world of teeth, and then my business partner and I had to do some "business stuff"


----------



## hardline (Aug 5, 2008)

djing waiting for the girls in lingerie to come out.


----------



## hardline (Aug 5, 2008)

taking pics of girls in lingerie


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

:roll:

Just got the kids to bed.  Going to find something to add to my dinner.  That peanut butter and fluff sandwich wasn't quite enough.... but we were in a hurry tonight.


----------



## Paul (Aug 5, 2008)

drinkin'




batin'


----------



## andyzee (Aug 5, 2008)

Workin


----------



## WJenness (Aug 5, 2008)

Waiting for hardline to update his blog...

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2008)

bit o' wine, bit o' azone, bit o' research for work


----------



## andyzee (Aug 6, 2008)

Just got done working, gonna get some sleep so that I could start all over again in a few hours


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 6, 2008)

just got up -arghh another rainy day- sittin here surfin while getting a shiatzu message ( just bought one of those heated message machines )  .  Hopefully it Will be great after golf or skiing


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn rain.   Spoils my plans for today.

Right now, getting everyone fed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Damn rain.   Spoils my plans for today.
> 
> Right now, getting everyone fed.



 Man I HEAR that Sevie ---------------------------Maybe we better build a damn ark


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

Quick internet surf before getting into my work...I have alot to accomplish today in the office..plus the phones will start ringing soon..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 6, 2008)

Tradin.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

My daily post average on here has exceeded mine on PASR..

AZ...18.21 posts per day
PASR 18.20 posts per day.....wowser..am I a postwhore???


----------



## drjeff (Aug 6, 2008)

Just doing a little surfing while reading the paper and waiting for a patient to get numb - Or I guess you could say that I'm mulit-tasking right now


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like the rain is finally clearing out... geez, it was a monsoon out there!  

About to take a shower...


----------



## Marc (Aug 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> taking pics of girls in lingerie



Sunovabitch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

Sending out payment notices...we have a few deadbeat customers and if they don't pay their balance soon...we're going to re-possess some tombstones..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sending out payment notices...we have a few deadbeat customers and if they don't pay their balance soon...we're going to re-possess some tombstones..



Good to know I can pick up a repo on the cheap if I need a tombstone.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ...we have a few *deadbeat *customers and if they don't pay their balance soon...we're going to re-possess some tombstones..



ahahahaha

Anyway that was recently in the news around here. Someone got their tombstone repossessed, they made the monument company really look like the bad guys. The girl was killed by a drunk driver I think. Anyway at the end they mention the company sent many notices and even offered a way low payment plan, but the folks never responded. And they were surprised it got repossessed. :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> ahahahaha
> 
> Anyway that was recently in the news around here. Someone got their tombstone repossessed, they made the monument company really look like the bad guys. The girl was killed by a drunk driver I think. Anyway at the end they mention the company sent many notices and even offered a way low payment plan, but the folks never responded. And they were surprised it got repossessed. :smash:



Until we're paid in full it's our property..I wish we required 100% payment up front...for now it's 50% down and the balance when it's completed.  I have several people paying $30-50 a month..interest free..


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, after cleaning up the massive amount of water that leaked from the bathtub upstairs through my bathroom :angry: I'm running a few errands now before the landlord gets here.  Gee... this has been a problem only since before my 1 year old was born and it just keeps getting worse.  :angry:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 6, 2008)

caught an hr of sunshine ( sorta)  so mowed and trimmed the lawn . Humid  baby  !


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Well, after cleaning up the massive amount of water that leaked from the bathtub upstairs through my bathroom :angry: I'm running a few errands now before the landlord gets here.  Gee... this has been a problem only since before my 1 year old was born and it just keeps getting worse.  :angry:



don'y pay rent till the sob fixes it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> don'y pay rent till the sob fixes it



times two..you have rights..

right now eating lunch..then returning a bunch of voicemails..


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

Back from my errands and the landlord called to make sure he's prepared for what's here (drain problem -vs- water supply problem).  He's tried fixing this several times over the last year... it just never seems to fix it permanently.  I know my rights, BTW.  I used to be a landlord.    I'm familiar with the whole landlord-tenant rights in CT.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Back from my errands and the landlord called to make sure he's prepared for what's here (drain problem -vs- water supply problem).  He's tried fixing this several times over the last year... it just never seems to fix it permanently.  I know my rights, BTW.  I used to be a landlord.    I'm familiar with the whole landlord-tenant rights in CT.  Thanks, guys!



For some reason I thought you moved earlier in the summer..I'll find out this afternoon or tomorrow if I get the new apartment..it would be mad steezy yo..and this place is a mile closer to skiing than where I currently live.  Having my own washer/dryer...dishwasher/garbage disposal...central AC and Balconey would be great and they have a pretty nice pool and workout room..


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

I was supposed to move by May 15th (delayed due to circumstances).... then by the end of June (again, delayed due to circumstances). I'm on extension to the end of this month.  Now that I've figured out what I'm going to do for work and all (and where) I think we may just sign the lease and hand over the security deposit (he doesn't have one... we used to own the house and sold it to him... been renting from him on month to month basis for 4 years until he decided he wanted a 1 year lease, $600 deposit, raise the rent and take the 2 car garage away that was included in our rent before... ).  Yeah, it's a little complicated.  But I hate moving, too....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

severine said:


> I was supposed to move by May 15th (delayed due to circumstances).... then by the end of June (again, delayed due to circumstances). I'm on extension to the end of this month.  Now that I've figured out what I'm going to do for work and all (and where) I think we may just sign the lease and hand over the security deposit (he doesn't have one... we used to own the house and sold it to him... been renting from him on month to month basis for 4 years until he decided he wanted a 1 year lease, $600 deposit, raise the rent and take the 2 car garage away that was included in our rent before... ).  Yeah, it's a little complicated.  But I hate moving, too....



Wow that is complicated...alot of places want a deposit and last months rent as well..the place I want to move into does not require last months rent and the security deposit is only $500..which isn't too bad..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow that is complicated...alot of places want a deposit and last months rent as well..the place I want to move into does not require last months rent and the security deposit is only $500..which isn't too bad..



That's a bargain. Around here it's pretty standard to get 1st, last and security deposit (1month rent). Add in a realtor fee if you are using and agent and you can be shelling out $5000 just to move in.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

eating a nutty butty


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm attempting (with some success) to build a model in Excel illustrating the Brent Method for solving for IRR.

The sad thing is, I'm totally math-geeking out, and enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> That's a bargain. Around here it's pretty standard to get 1st, last and security deposit (1month rent). Add in a realtor fee if you are using and agent and you can be shelling out $5000 just to move in.



Wow...my move in fee is going to be $1350...rent is pretty cheap here in Allentown..where I currently live my rent is going up to $755 and the new place would be $850...the luxury gated communities go for over a grand for a one bedroom though..


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

Most places here also want first, last and security.  But again, we sold our landlord the house we live in, so he never collected anything up front other than 1st month's rent.  We stayed for the 2 car garage that was included in our rent... when he decided to raise the rent AND take the garage away, we started planning to move.  But moving will cost us a lot of money we don't have; cheaper to stay here.  So we're trying to clear out the stuff in the garage by the end of the month and will likely just sign the lease and hand over the security deposit.  It's a very small apartment, but we've been living here for over 6.5 years.  It's home.

Right now.. .just finished vacuuming.  Kids are off with grandpa so I'm going to try to catch up on a few things around the house that I've been slacking on.  Easier when there isn't somebody there to destroy your progress immediately.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

I just wrapped up an appointment with a customer..no sale because he needs to get a check from the estate attorney...Taking out the trash at work..It's another hot and humid day here..I'm going to sweat out some of the toxins on a long walk later this afternoon...then go grocery shopping..


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

Cleaned the bathroom, washed the dishes, organized the DVDs a bit, moved the kids' good books somewhere safe from harm... and now they're home again.  And wrecking the house again.  :lol:  So much for it being clean.  :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Cleaned the bathroom, washed the dishes, organized the DVDs a bit, moved the kids' good books somewhere safe from harm... and now they're home again.  And wrecking the house again.  :lol:  So much for it being clean.  :roll:



you need to get your kids a playpen...I mean cage..lol


----------



## drjeff (Aug 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you need to get your kids a playpen...I mean cage..lol



Just you wait GSS until you have little GSS's running around 1 day   The speed at which a couple of little kids can dirty up a clean room is amazing.  My house multiple times a day literally goes from perfectly picked up to something resembling a tornado destruction path in a matter of moments 

And I will admit to having contemplated putting the "invisble fence" collars that I have for my dogs on my kids a few times and sending them out in the yard to play.  Just haven't quite convinced my next door neighbors though that it's such a good idea!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 6, 2008)

Snuck out this pm and got in 18 holes ! It finally is SUNNY  damn almost forgot what that was like


----------



## hardline (Aug 6, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sunovabitch.



just got up to thelake house and now i am going through the photos. got some ok ones but it was hard to take pictures while i was DJing. ill put them up on my blog after dinner. even wierde was the fact that it was a kosher lingerie company.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> just got up to thelake house and now i am going through the photos. got some ok ones but it was hard to take pictures while i was DJing. ill put them up on my blog after dinner. even wierde was the fact that it was a kosher lingerie company.



Does that mean the lingerie is edible???


----------



## hardline (Aug 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Does that mean the lingerie is edible???



i am not sure it wasn't the lingerie that i was eating. i was told it was a kosher company and the served nothing but kosher food.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 6, 2008)

What kind of spread? Blintzes, potato pancakes steeped in chicken fat, kreplach and pickled herring?   Hope you were pumpin out some chunky klesmer beats. The Dradel Song really brings down the house.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

Thinking about dinner...I need to hit the grocery store..I'm feeling adventurous..


----------



## andyzee (Aug 6, 2008)

Finished work early today! Just got back from a 15 mile bike ride


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> What kind of spread? Blintzes, potato pancakes steeped in chicken fat, kreplach and pickled herring?   Hope you were pumpin out some chunky klesmer beats. The Dradel Song really brings down the house.



Hell Yeah..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alXkhbNDEt4

One more..Crank that Kosher Boy..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oYDBtCN-hk&feature=related


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell Yeah..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alXkhbNDEt4
> 
> One more..Crank that Kosher Boy..
> ...



Yikes.


----------



## hardline (Aug 6, 2008)

just updated the blog with some of the pics from the party last night.
http://stevethesoundman.blogspot.com/


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> just updated the blog with some of the pics from the party last night.
> http://stevethesoundman.blogspot.com/



Your blog is now linked as one of my favorites...nice..Those bars and clubs in NYC look pretty legit..where I live..a flatscreen in a sports bar is considered steezy,..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> just updated the blog with some of the pics from the party last night.
> http://stevethesoundman.blogspot.com/



Quite the buttcheek fest. Thievery corporation is a great choice. Now lie to us and say the models all got really drunk and started giving lap dances and then everyone got naked and jumped in a pile.


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

I think I'll be watching a movie.... ?  Maybe?  At some point?


----------



## hardline (Aug 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Your blog is now linked as one of my favorites...nice..Those bars and clubs in NYC look pretty legit..where I live..a flatscreen in a sports bar is considered steezy,..lol



one of the benifits of owning a A/V company is i get steezy discounts. i just ordered a 60" for the lakehouse and a 42" for the bar on the porch i got a pretty go sized crew thats going to ride at MC this winter and i thought i would build a bar at the house for us to use. when your in  the city ill take you on a tour. we have anouther 2 clubs going up one in a new hotel and another bar in midtown.


----------



## hardline (Aug 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Quite the buttcheek fest. Thievery corporation is a great choice. Now lie to us and say the models all got really drunk and started giving lap dances and then everyone got naked and jumped in a pile.



ya i know i was stuck in the dj booth so i would only have 2 seconds before the turned to go down the stage to the crowd. the party was only to 10 so the girls didn't start drinking till 9:30. i was talking to one girl natia but ended up working on one the girls that put the event on. the real party started when we got back downtown hit every bar on 2nd ave between 12th and 19th. i had 5 new  numbers in my phone with names like hottie, foxy, sexy, slamin, and sex. was a fun night.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

Watching Runs House and Freestyle rapping..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> one of the benifits of owning a A/V company is i get steezy discounts. i just ordered a 60" for the lakehouse and a 42" for the bar on the porch i got a pretty go sized crew thats going to ride at MC this winter and i thought i would build a bar at the house for us to use. when your in  the city ill take you on a tour. we have anouther 2 clubs going up one in a new hotel and another bar in midtown.



Steezy...maybe some time in the fall..I like NYC as a place to visit but haven't been there in awhile..the best time I had there was with the UVM Finance club..we got wined and dined by various companies and stayed in the Grand Hyatt by Grand Central Station.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 6, 2008)

Sitting on the couch enjoying the fact that "Little Women" is over on Showtime and that I've gained control of the remote for the rest of the evening!  Ahh, the joys of marriage sometimes


----------



## hardline (Aug 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steezy...maybe some time in the fall..I like NYC as a place to visit but haven't been there in awhile..the best time I had there was with the UVM Finance club..we got wined and dined by various companies and stayed in the Grand Hyatt by Grand Central Station.



i get wined and dinned by all my clients. i really have no idea what dinks cost anymore i haven't paid for a drink in nyc for years. i have pretty much have places i can stop from 119th all the way down to 12th that i can stop at its a little silly.you where in the finance club, you where such a geek.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 6, 2008)

One of my fave local restaurants is Bella Blu on Lexington, upper east side. We're gonna be in the city 9/21-9/24 for our anniversary. What bar is opening in midtown?


----------



## hardline (Aug 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> One of my fave local restaurants is Bella Blu on Lexington, upper east side. We're gonna be in the city 9/21-9/24 for our anniversary. What bar is opening in midtown?



one is a lounge/resturant in a hotel. the other is a sports bar. i have the meeting on friday to work out the budgets for everything. both are 3 month construction scheduals. the is a place on 47 right by times square, called aspen. it the one with all the construction on the blog. let me know when you are in town you guys can come hang somewhere and have drinks.


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

Getting ready to head out for a run.

Damn, it's dark out there!    Days are getting shorter...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 7, 2008)

Doing the breakfast thing while surfing  . We're going out tonite with  several friends for dinner and a few laffs


----------



## drjeff (Aug 7, 2008)

Just doing some surfing as some cement is drying on a crown.  Contemplating sitting in my seats at Gillette Stadium tonight watching the Patriots pre-season game


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

Ooooof!

Right now... just ate breakfast.  PB&Fluff on health nut bread.  :lol:  At least the peanut butter was all natural.  :lol:

Then it's off to pour over courses again... find child care options for my kids while I'm at school...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> August 18th my top crowns go in ... 8 total.




Cool,  you're tongue will be in heaven with how much smoother the porcelain is compared to the plastic of the temporaries!  Just hope that you don't have to taste too much of the excess permanent cement, as no matter what type/brand of cement is used, NONE of them taste particularly good


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 7, 2008)

Just researched what an "upper-decker" is.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 7, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Just researched what an "upper-decker" is.




Just wishing that I didn't do the same thing!  Gotta love the urban dictionary sometimes


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 7, 2008)

drjeff;295040 no matter what type/brand of cement is used said:
			
		

> H'mm I'm thinking dental schools will  soon come up with a double Mocha  capaccino latte flavored cement and find a way to make Big $$$$$$$$$$$$  on it


----------



## drjeff (Aug 7, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> H'mm I'm thinking dental schools will  soon come up with a double Mocha  capaccino latte flavored cement and find a way to make Big $$$$$$$$$$$$  on it



They've tried that, it's just that to make most of the stuff we use taste good, you end up having to compromise on the performance of the material.  So as the manufacturers look at it, whats better, make something that tastes good(for the few minutes you actually taste it) and works not so good(for the expected YEARS it will be in use) or tastes bad and works good!  No brainer there!

Right now I'm drinking some diet pepsi and reading the local paper to see if any patients of the practice either died or got arrested recently


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey I'm glad to hear they TRIED but agree i want those suckers to work if/when i ever need them 

Thanx again doc for the continuing dental education ---its insightful 

warp


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Just researched what an "upper-decker" is.





drjeff said:


> Just wishing that I didn't do the same thing!  Gotta love the urban dictionary sometimes


Ew!  Wish I didn't look that up either!  

Right now, I'm trying to keep the kids from throwing their food to the dog... it's a never-ending battle.  They ask for a snack, I give it to them.  They like it but invariably, food gets thrown to the dog...and then they're hungry again.  :roll:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Ew!  Wish I didn't look that up either!
> 
> 
> ME too some knowledge just ain't worth a ----


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 7, 2008)

I just finished training another funeral director to sell for us..now eating lunch..then back in the office to put together an updated deliveries sheet..we're neck deep in tombstones..over 200 right now I think..but many of them we're waiting for cemeteries to install foundations..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 7, 2008)

Just got back from lunch after doing a root canal on my Dad this AM   That was fun


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just got back from lunch after doing a root canal on my Dad this AM   That was fun



did he get a discount?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 7, 2008)

Absolutely nothing. Read a recent issue of RS. Changed out a washer on the outdoor spicket, finished off my laundry. August should be eliminated and 1/2 of it folded into July and the other half into September.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> did he get a discount?




Considering that he took me golfing and covered my greens fee and lunch this past Monday,  let's justs say that I took care of Dad 

Right now I'm trying to make some headway through the stack of charts that have accumulated on my desk since 8AM


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 7, 2008)

Just got in from a horrible round of golf -- lightning shortened the game after 14 holes.

 The course was incredibly wet , standing  water everywhere on the fairways, very spongy conditions YET teh damn green were lightning fast -- go figure !!

 -- i played like crap  -- it happens


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 7, 2008)

Wrapping things up at work..hitting the bank then ????


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

Just got back from BJ's.  (Get your mind out of the gutter!!!!! :smash  Gave the kids a snack and now... well, I think somebody needs a diaper change.


----------



## Greg (Aug 7, 2008)

severine said:


> well, I think somebody needs a diaper change.



Be gentle with Brian. He was complaining about a rash the other night.


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Be gentle with Brian. He was complaining about a rash the other night.


I'll be sure to use lots of butt paste then.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I'll be sure to use lots of butt paste then.



Carrie! Are you guys getting kinky? If so, you may want to keep it to yourself uke:


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I'll be sure to use lots of butt paste then.





andyzee said:


> Carrie! Are you guys getting kinky? If so, you may want to keep it to yourself uke:


Dude, butt paste!  Get with the program! :roll:







A la crotch rash thread...


----------



## hardline (Aug 7, 2008)

its beer thirty, so poped the mini keg and am going to cast out some lines.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Just got back from BJ's.


I'm actually heading down the street from there to Costco, need to pick up some produce to snack on,


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

Ah, I went to the one in Torrington though.   If I had to drive to Waterbury, the gas would eat up all the savings.  I used to go to Trader Joe's in West Hartford/Farmington a lot... but once gas prices soared, I stopped going.  Too much money spent on gas... not enough savings to cover it.  My stupid Blazer only gets 14mpg on a good day.   Have fun!  Costco is better, I think...

Right now... trying to keep the kids out of trouble.  I believe they're throwing puzzle pieces in their bedroom.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't know they put one in Torrington. I split the member ship with my dad or else it probably wouldn't be worth it since I really don't need a lot of bulk stuff living by myself


----------



## WJenness (Aug 8, 2008)

Trying to do work... not working well. I'm incredibly distracted with the Olympics starting tonight.

In fencing, the Women's Sabre Individual event starts at 10:00 EDT tonight, this is the U.S.'s strongest event in fencing (we've got a legitimate shot of sweeping the medals), and as a fencer, I'm very excited to watch this online (NBC is webcasting everything live).

Go Sada, Becca, and Mariel!!!

-w


----------



## drjeff (Aug 8, 2008)

Just sitting in my office, kind of stuck in neutral this AM.  Hopefully the caffiene will kick in soon, or heaven forbid maybe the sun will actually come out


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 8, 2008)

Nother damn dark, dank and rainy day ----------------

So -just gonna take it easy today no golf . I  will do some errands and crank some guitar and lite some candles that we all may see the SUN again


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

Trying to keep the kids from breaking either the furniture or themselves.  :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Trying to keep the kids from breaking either the furniture or themselves.  :roll:




Oh why bother, they're both replaceable


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, but I'm the one who has to do all the messy cleanup when something breaks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

I just helped remove a monument..now going to have a snack and make some foundation calls..


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

Working on order #2 of photos.... 1st order was done through snapfish and it came out well.  But the 2nd order (the photos that were still in RAW format...) I found a way to cheat.  We have an online gallery through our own webspace and you can order pics right from the gallery through shutterfly.  So that's what I'm doing right now....


----------



## WJenness (Aug 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just helped remove a monument..now going to have a snack and make some foundation calls..



Was this a repo? I remember you talking about them somewhere recently...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Aug 8, 2008)

Getting ready to start in a project in a patient's mouth that is either going to take me 20 minutes or 2 hours depending on what I see in the 1st minute.  I'm REALLLY hoping for the 20 minute route as my stomach is telling me that it's getting close to lunchtime!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

off to the bar..then the farmers market..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Was this a repo? I remember you talking about them somewhere recently...
> 
> -w



No not a repo..the family was upset at the cemetery so they're having the bodies dug up(dis-interred) and the tombstone shipped to another cemetery...and we're the lucky people who went out to the cemetery..removed the stone..and next week we're resetting it across town...it's alot of trouble but we charged plenty..


----------



## WJenness (Aug 8, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what is there to be upset at the cemetery about?

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Out of curiosity, what is there to be upset at the cemetery about?
> 
> -w



Maintenence and landscaping..they paid alot of money in perpetual care and the cemetery is a dump..now it's even more of a dump due to all the dirt from the two caskets that were dug up..


----------



## WJenness (Aug 8, 2008)

That's reasonable. How long were the deceased interred there?

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

WJenness said:


> That's reasonable. How long were the deceased interred there?
> 
> -w



About a decade..we've had situations where bodies were dug up(dis-interred) and shipped across the country and we've shipped tombstones to California..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Maintenence and landscaping..they paid alot of money in perpetual care and the cemetery is a dump..



Wow, when I'm dead, I wanna be dead, not costing someone money from the grave lol. That reinforces my cremation and coffee can "Urn" burial plan.The can will be a high end coffee blend for sure, that's classy. I'd settle with DD coffee, but they have no can.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Wow, when I'm dead, I wanna be dead, not costing someone money from the grave lol. That reinforces my cremation and coffee can "Urn" burial plan.The can will be a high end coffee blend for sure, that's classy. I'd settle with DD coffee, but they have no can.



Some of my customers have nothing better to do than bitch about their cemetery...right now the cremation rate is over 30% and it's on the rise.  People pay for these expensive caskets marked up 600% and once they're in the ground..nobody sees it..At least a nice ornate monument can be seen by all..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Some of my customers have nothing better to do than bitch about their cemetery...right now the cremation rate is over 30% and it's on the rise.  People pay for these expensive caskets marked up 600% and once they're in the ground..nobody sees it..At least a nice ornate monument can be seen by all..



Yeah, the perpetual care maintenance dudes, 2 relatives, and a handful of strangers. If I was going that route, I'd want a plot near the highway and a monument that was a one fingered victory sign! Then I'd get a million pairs of eyes.


----------



## hardline (Aug 8, 2008)

doing two quotes for two new places in midtown. then going through music for tonights party.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

Online poker..I'm up $150..


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm building an ark


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

still playing online poker..still up over $150...playing in a $15 tournement then cashing out...


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

Just got home from spending the afternoon with my mom.  It's not as bad as it sounds.  Kids are in bed and asleep.... for now.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 8, 2008)

severine said:


> 7:27pm ... Kids are in bed and asleep.... for now.


 
Wow!! 7:27pm and your already on parole for the night! I'm sooooo jealous! I still have 2 more hours before I can exhale.


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

It's a vast improvement over only a few months ago when I'd be battling bedtime until 9:30PM on a regular basis.    Of course, right after I typed the above, the little guy woke up.  But went back to sleep pretty quickly.  They played hard at Nana's house.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 8, 2008)

severine said:


> It's a vast improvement over only a few months ago when I'd be battling bedtime until 9:30PM on a regular basis.  Of course, right after I typed the above, the little guy woke up. But went back to sleep pretty quickly. They played hard at Nana's house.


 
Oh, Nana's. I was thinking it was shots for dinner. OK, Kiddie shots. :-D


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Oh, Nana's. I was thinking it was shots for dinner. OK, Kiddie shots. :-D


DEFINITELY tempting at times.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

eating pizza..drinking beer..watching a new Reality Show featuring Luke from Two Live Crew...Holla


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2008)

Watching opening ceremonies. Pretty amazing so far...........


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

Watching _Superbad_.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2008)

Trying to catch up on threads like this around here, after not having much time to surf in the last week.


----------



## Terry (Aug 9, 2008)

Working on the laundry room. Need to trace where an old wire comes from and remove it then start on the cieling. Oh joy! I guess mud season is here.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2008)

Heading over my dads house to rip some carpeting out and then the fun part of pulling the padding staples out.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 9, 2008)

Catching up on Olympic related tragedy this am -- What a shame after a spectacular start !

Too damn many sickos !


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

Slept until 10:30AM..been surfing the net since..I'm gonna clean my place and get some lunch..maybe see Pinapple express later on...I'm a big fan of Seth Rogan movies..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Watching _Superbad_.



Wow..read my post above..McLovin..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Catching up on Olympic related tragedy this am -- What a shame after a spectacular start !
> 
> Too damn many sickos !




What Happened??


----------



## severine (Aug 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..read my post above..McLovin..lol



Is Seth your alter ego?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Is Seth your alter ego?



Not the charecter Seth...the actor/writer Seth...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30AIPLx2DeA


----------



## severine (Aug 9, 2008)

I know the difference.  You didn't get my reference.

I'm very familiar with Seth Rogen.  My brother wants to write screenplays and is a tough critic of movies and actors.  Seth is one of his favorites.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

severine said:


> I know the difference.  You didn't get my reference.
> 
> I'm very familiar with Seth Rogen.  My brother wants to write screenplays and is a tough critic of movies and actors.  Seth is one of his favorites.



I don't have an alter ego...I'm just GSS..I've been the same since I was 9 years old..before that..I was a gang-member and a thug..but skiing took me off the streets.


----------



## severine (Aug 9, 2008)

Nevermind....


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2008)

After lunch going to cut the lawn then dig out some dead shrubs in the front yard.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 9, 2008)

Spent 3.5 hours knocking out yard work, lawn, trimming back some hedges, trees. My 16 yr old leaf blower finally died.  Hangin out watching swimming event, sippin a beer.


----------



## hardline (Aug 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't have an alter ego...I'm just GSS..I've been the same since I was 9 years old..before that..I was a gang-member and a thug..but skiing took me off the streets.



the cold hard streets of allentown.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

I had a nice lunch at the bar..Cobb salad..what what and #9...now going to my parents house and we're going to see Pinapple Express then going out for dinner..so AZ will be GSS free for awhile..(Boring)..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> the cold hard streets of allentown.



Have you ever been to Allentown???:smash:


----------



## severine (Aug 9, 2008)

Just got in from a MTB ride... off to clean up and then go get the kids.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 9, 2008)

Guitar Hero for a little bit then down to the beach for a swim.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 9, 2008)

Just back from shopping trip . We're heading off to celebrate our 43rd ANNiversary this week so  got her a new swimsuit ( Damn the WOMAN looks FINE  )  and some other new clothes i got a new TRAVEL Bag  for my clubs 

Also got some other crap for our September month on the road vacation .


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from shopping trip . We're heading off to celebrate our 43rd ANNiversary this week so  got her a new swimsuit ( Damn the WOMAN looks FINE  )  and some other new clothes i got a new TRAVEL Bag  for my clubs
> 
> Also got some other crap for our September month on the road vacation .



Hey congrats on the anniversary!!!


----------



## severine (Aug 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from shopping trip . We're heading off to celebrate our 43rd ANNiversary this week so  got her a new swimsuit ( Damn the WOMAN looks FINE  )  and some other new clothes i got a new TRAVEL Bag  for my clubs
> 
> Also got some other crap for our September month on the road vacation .


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 9, 2008)

Happy anniversary! I'm watching the swimming events, Phelps just crushed another world record. The kid IS Aquaman. Munching on a waffle icecream sandwich. Edy's and most of the other ice cream makers have drastically shrunk there container size. It's really getting pathetic, folks. At this rate, we'll be grocery shopping with magnfiying glasses in 10 years. And we'll all be really skinny. That's good.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Sevie, MOE AND Mildcat --------Thanx Friends for the kind words 


 I am ONE very LUCKY guy.

 She IS the LIGHT of my LIFE .  And You guys are WAAAAAAY COOL too

Phelps IS AMAZING   sure hope that  our 40 yo swimmer  does well ----Damn she's an inspiration


----------



## Terry (Aug 10, 2008)

Sheetrocked the ceilling in the laundry room yesterday. Getting ready to go for a motorcycle ride this morning. Hopefully we can dodge the rain drops. God it has rained everyday for 3 weeks. This is getting old in a hurry! If this was winter, we would have a ton of snow!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from shopping trip . We're heading off to celebrate our 43rd ANNiversary this week so  got her a new swimsuit ( Damn the WOMAN looks FINE  )  and some other new clothes i got a new TRAVEL Bag  for my clubs
> 
> Also got some other crap for our September month on the road vacation .



Congrats! Got pics? :-D ;-)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey Sevie, MOE AND Mildcat --------Thanx Friends for the kind words
> 
> 
> I am ONE very LUCKY guy.
> ...



Dara posted the fastest split in the relay and missed gold by a hair. Great performance. The fat man is getting back in the pool tomorrow, I'm inspired. Maybe.

Watching USA rout the Chinese team in hoops. I was hoping it would be a closer game.


----------



## severine (Aug 10, 2008)

Just finished a clementine.  Trying to get my daughter to finish her lunch, then the little guy will be going down for a nap.  It's beautiful outside but there's the threat of rain all afternoon.  I think we'll be watching a movie soon.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2008)

Enjoying some great stuff for lunch thatmy daughter brought me from Trader Joe's in Mass 

Some Oat Bran cereal and some  granola crunchy stuff with BLUEBERRIES--   and other berries topped with some FRESH Blueberries 

 I LUV BB's 'MMMMM BB PIG that i am


----------



## aveski2000 (Aug 10, 2008)

Putting off housework, a continuing saga, and getting ready to go for a mountain bike ride later this pm.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

I played golf this morning.  It was a cool 57 degrees when me, my Dad and his buddy began our round at 7:30AM.  I started out with a bogey..then had 5 straight pars followed by a triple and a bogey..I ended up with a 41 front nine not to shabby since I haven't played in two weeks.  I didn't play very well on the back nine but I was able to finish with two pars...to break 90.  It hasn't rained here in a week and the ground and greens were very dry which are my favorite conditions..any tee-shot in the fairway got an extra 30-50 yards.  I almost drove two short par 4's.  Best of all was that play was quick and we finished in under 4 hours.  Now there's a thunderstorm.

I'm down a few pounds this week and I'm skipping beer today..so I can start the next week on the light side.  Since I used to drink lots of beer..almost everyday..losing weight is easy..everyday I don't drink beer or only drink a little..I seem to lose a pound..steezy..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I played golf this morning.  It was a cool 57 degrees when me, my Dad and his buddy began our round at 7:30AM.  I started out with a bogey..then had 5 straight pars followed by a triple and a bogey..I ended up with a 41 front nine not to shabby since I haven't played in two weeks.  I didn't play very well on the back nine but I was able to finish with two pars...to break 90.  It hasn't rained here in a week and the ground and greens were very dry which are my favorite conditions..any tee-shot in the fairway got an extra 30-50 yards.  I almost drove two short par 4's.  Best of all was that play was quick and we finished in under 4 hours.  Now there's a thunderstorm.
> 
> I'm down a few pounds this week and I'm skipping beer today..so I can start the next week on the light side.  Since I used to drink lots of beer..almost everyday..losing weight is easy..everyday I don't drink beer or only drink a little..I seem to lose a pound..steezy..



Nice front 9 , putting 2 9's together can be a challenge especially if you aren't playing often . Man we are NOT getting ANY roll up here teh conditions are pretty mean lots of balls are "plugging"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nice front 9 , putting 2 9's together can be a challenge especially if you aren't playing often . Man we are NOT getting ANY roll up here teh conditions are pretty mean lots of balls are "plugging"



I had one 7-iron shot from 170 yards away where the pin was in the back of the green..My ball landed on the front of the green and took one hop to the back of the green then rolled off the back...It reminded me of when I used to play uber-dry conditions in Montana.  We had 6 inches of rain in July but only a few tenths of an inch so far in August.  The course I played today was pretty short..I think 5900 yards from the whites..and a par 71.  My Dad plays 3+ rounds a week so he plays alot more consistently but I beat him today...his buddy who is 66 years old shot a 83...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

Over at my parents house...raining and pouring..temperature dropped from 70 degrees to 65 degrees....these below normal August temperatures are great!!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 10, 2008)

Home from 2 weeks of vacation at the beach in NC. Car unpacked, everything put away. Time for a cold one.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Home from 2 weeks of vacation at the beach in NC. Car unpacked, everything put away. Time for a cold one.



Welcome back..do you take a 2 week ski trip as well???


----------



## ccskier (Aug 10, 2008)

Hammock Lounging in the back yard.  getting ready to fire up the grill for some corn on the cob and burgers.  Dreading going to work tomorrow, on.y 29 more years.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Welcome back..do you take a 2 week ski trip as well???



Thanks.

No...usually but a week or less at any one time for ski trips. Summer trips are longer drives, whole family.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Thanks.
> 
> No...usually but a week or less at any one time for ski trips. Summer trips are longer drives, whole family.



Steezy....that's a long time away from civilization but you obvious had internet down there.  I nearly went insane with no Internet for a week when I was in Lake Anna..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steezy....that's a long time away from civilization but you obvious had internet down there.  I nearly went insane with no Internet for a week when I was in Lake Anna..



Had my laptop, but only had sporatic internet connection...house we rent not wired, but can occasionally poach connection from a house down the beach. 

It's great family time and essential decompress time.


----------



## billski (Aug 10, 2008)

this must be the longest thread ... 277 pages


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

Doing Laundry right now...I can't wait to move into the new place with my own washer/dryer..that will be the bomb deezy fo sheezy..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2008)

Crazy thunderstorms about an hour ago. Actually went and unplugged a bunch of electronics because the lights were flickering and I didn't want anything to get fried.


----------



## hardline (Aug 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Doing Laundry right now...I can't wait to move into the new place with my own washer/dryer..that will be the bomb deezy fo sheezy..



so got a new place


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2008)

Eating pickled beets from a jar and watching  gymnastics . I saw a rainbow a few hours ago as the storm passed, and I saw a hummingbird in my yard this afternoon.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 10, 2008)

Watching the olympics and staring in awe at the amount of basement cleaning that my wife did this weekend while I had the kids with me in Vermont


----------



## severine (Aug 10, 2008)

I think this thread is beat by Word Association and possibly the Song Title Game.  But it's close. 

Right now, getting ready for bed.  Just finished watching _Batman Begins_ so we can see the new one.  I know, we're a little behind the times.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

hardline said:


> so got a new place



I should know tomorrow but I'd be moving in the end of September..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2008)

She's going out to play tennis with her Monday am league i'm heading for the links .


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 11, 2008)

Wiped down the cars after the rain, eating oatmeal, checking emails and news.


----------



## severine (Aug 11, 2008)

Getting ready to bring the dog to the groomer.  Run some errands.  Fun stuff.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2008)

ARGHHH  More rain  no golf 

 It has rained 24 of last 26 days


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 11, 2008)

Working my way through a MOUND of mail between my appointments this morning. Pacifying a few clients that had issues (so far all imagined) with the relief doctor that fills in for me when I go away.

I'll need another vacation after today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> ARGHHH  More rain  no golf
> 
> It has rained 24 of last 26 days



Wow..it's pouring here..I'll happily ski in the rain but I hate golfing in the rain..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2008)

I HATE playing  golf in the rain and now most of the courses are like a Quagmire . Each shot is a huge grassy divot -and mor standing water than the Great Lakes on the fairways


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

It's only 56 degrees here..wowser..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2008)

rain stopped for an hr or so  somewhat sunny  about mid 70's so just got back from a bike ride along the St Lawrence


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

Updating current Sales figures..we are way ahead of last year at this time..which is steezy..


----------



## hardline (Aug 11, 2008)

trying to get clients to pay their bills. i hate doing colections.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

psyched because on September 28th..I'm moving into a much steezier apartment..a full mile closer to Blue mountain ski area..after work I went to the bar..then went to a seafood restaurant and now about to get small and surf the net..steezy


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 11, 2008)

Watching  Bengals vs. Packers in preseason football game...

Cincy is my all time Favorite Football team since I was like 7yrs old...

I feel like I need to mention that the
Eagles are my other favorite team because I'm a Philly boy and love my Philly teams not to mention I live 10 miles from the stadium.


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

Let's see... busy morning.  Kids are dressed and fed.  Dog is taken out and fed.  Dishes from last 2 days are washed.    Floors are all vacuumed.  Laundry is going in dryer and washer.  Picked up the living room, kitchen, and bathroom a bit.  So now I'm sitting down to read up for the first time this morning.  And I'm waiting for the landlord to come figure out why the water is leaking from the bathtub upstairs.


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, at least the landlord is here. He's been up and down the stairs a few times so he must be working on something.  Hasn't stopped by here though to talk to me about it yet.  :roll:

Fed the kids a snack, changed a diaper, and I'm about to change another one.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

How's Brian's rash healing?


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2008)

Sitting in a conference room in Saint Louis...
Encrypting and Oracle database...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> How's Brian's rash healing?



Pretty good.  I like the Gold Bond stuff....


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> How's Brian's rash healing?


He hasn't complained...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)

Trying to keep my mental sanity this AM.  My schedule this AM is DEFINATELY reminding me why I could *never* be a pediatric dentist!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

Surfing the net..taking a break from working..about to make some more collection calls..fun fun fun..is it the weekend yet???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2008)

Played 18 holes early today, taking advantage of great weather. Adding back some bargains in the market after a 4 day pummelling that started last week.


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

Just lowered the mattress on Houdini's crib.  I think I may try to put together their wagon next...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)

Just about to start work on my 6th "midget patient" of the day. Arghhhhh.  And this one by all indications will be the biggest challenge from a behavior standpoint    I'm really sensing that in a couple of hours there will be multiple cold, frosty malted beverages being consumed by myself to mentall recover from this "pediatric hell day"


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

What is this, back to school tooth shopping?  :lol:

Well, the wagon project was short-lived.  I'm not sure where all the tools I need are.  

Right now, having a snack with the kids.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Just lowered the mattress on Houdini's crib.  I think I may try to put together their wagon next...



Awesome! 



severine said:


> Well, the wagon project was short-lived.  I'm not sure where all the tools I need are.



They're in the garage, of course..  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Just lowered the mattress on Houdini's crib.  I think I may try to put together their wagon next...



You need a roof on the crib...

Wrapping stuff up at work..I only worked 7 hours today but it seemed freaking endless.  Tomorrow I go in an hour early to help out with a delivery out in Amish country..a big 1700 pound tombstone...fun stuff..at least I can stop for a bacon egg and steeze sandwich..and some iced coffee...O.K. Ryan Seacrest out..


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2008)

Just got back from a lunchtime walk around the St Louis Arch....
Back in conference room now...


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> They're in the garage, of course..  :lol:


Naturally.  :dunce:  But where?  I need some kind of pliers and a wrench.  And of course, the first part you put together requires both, so I couldn't just go on with what I have.  :roll:


GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You need a roof on the crib...


No kidding!  It's pretty low now, though, so I don't think he'll be able to get out anymore.  It wouldn't be so bad if it was just him, but he climbs out, then goes over to his sister and tries to wake her up. :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Naturally.  :dunce:  But where?  I need some kind of pliers and a wrench.  And of course, the first part you put together requires both, so I couldn't just go on with what I have.  :roll:



Without knowing exactly what you need...  There should be a pair of pliers in the house somewhere, if not there's a pair of vice grips in the blue tool box by the garage door.  There's also an adjustable wrench in there if that's the kind of wrench you need.  If you need a specific sized wrench that requires going deeper into the garage, which I strongly recommend against.  Especially if you haven't had a tetanus shot lately and/or don't have someone to watch the kids while you're on the expedition.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)

severine said:


> What is this, back to school tooth shopping?  :lol:



Pretty much, this time of the year, our daily volume of patients through the door is WAYYYYY up because of all the little mouths that get the once over before its back to school time.

Right now I'm taking a mental breather for a moment and celebrating my victory over my 6th and final "midget patient" of the day!  Just a couple of more grown ups to work on and then I can tackle the monster stack of charts on my desk


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

Right now, I'm making the roux for the baked mac & cheese that's dinner tonight. 

As for the garage expedition, I'll pass, thank you.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

back from happy hour..rocking out to some Rick Astley..Yeah Boy-eee...now off to the grocery store and maybe a DVD from the red box..steezy


----------



## hardline (Aug 12, 2008)

installing an update to my DJ software.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)

Trying to fix/repair some viscous spyware(antivirus2008pro   :uzi: :uzi  that I picked up today on one of my computers when I opened up an attachment from a friend of mine who unbeknownst to me had his g-mail account hacked by some a$$hole


----------



## hardline (Aug 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Trying to fix/repair some viscous spyware(antivirus2008pro   :uzi: :uzi  that I picked up today on one of my computers when I opened up an attachment from a friend of mine who unbeknownst to me had his g-mail account hacked by some a$$hole



first off you should scan all atachments before opening them it takes 2 seconds. second have you idenified what it its. 
thirds if you on windows just rollback to before you opened it.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> first off you should scan all atachments before opening them it takes 2 seconds. second have you idenified what it its.
> thirds if you on windows just rollback to before you opened it.



Usually I scan everything,  this time though the spyware came from an attachment from one of my friends who I send files to all the time, so I didn't think twice about it.  Unfortunately for me,  I didn't find out from him that his account had been hacked until AFTER I opened the file    

And removing this thing is proving to be a real P.I.T.A.


----------



## hardline (Aug 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Usually I scan everything,  this time though the spyware came from an attachment from one of my friends who I send files to all the time, so I didn't think twice about it.  Unfortunately for me,  I didn't find out from him that his account had been hacked until AFTER I opened the file
> 
> And removing this thing is proving to be a real P.I.T.A.



rootkit? they suk monkey balls


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> rootkit? they suk monkey balls



Couldn't have said it better myself there hardline!

Right now after about 2 hours of work, I think I've FINALLY had a breakthrough with the removal of this P.I.T.A. spyware!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

lots of drinking tonight..not to happy about my alarm clock set at 6:00AM for deliveries tomorrow..I drank Magic Hat #9, Rolling Rock, Guinness..a shot of Tullimore dew and a bunch of vodka cranberry..well at least I stopped drinking relatively early..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)

WooHooo, that G^& D$%# antivirus2008pro spyware is gone!!!  Thank you malwarebyte's anti malware, spybot search and destroy and adaware SE.

Right now I'm celebrating by watching the Olympics


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone watching the sox? It's 19 - 16 Sox over the Rangers going into the 9th. :-o

Phelps won his 4th gold for this Olympics and 10th all together!


----------



## hardline (Aug 13, 2008)

drjeff said:


> WooHooo, that G^& D$%# antivirus2008pro spyware is gone!!!  Thank you malwarebyte's anti malware, spybot search and destroy and adaware SE.
> 
> Right now I'm celebrating by watching the Olympics



congrates


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

Planning a day out with the kids.  We put the wagon together last night and I can't wait to take that sucker out for its inaugural run (it's a Radio Flyer All-Terrain Cargo Wagon with padding and it's huge!).  Going to take the kids to the local nature preserve for some trail walks and a picnic lunch, once the grass dries a little bit.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Back from some deliveries..eating lunch..going to work on another photo album of tombstone pictures..woo hoo...not drinking after work today as I'm still a little hungover from last nights adult beverages..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Hangin out, waiting for the cleaning gals, dad's showing up later this afternoon for a few days, defrosting some ground london broil for burgers tonite. Watching markets, news and Olympics.


----------



## hardline (Aug 13, 2008)

redoing a quote for the 5th time. at this point i dont even want to do the job. i would rather let one of the other people they have bidding do it. so i can charge a and arm and a leg when it is completely screwed up and i have to go back in and fix it.


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

Just got back from a walk with the kids at the local nature preserve.  It's a beautiful 73 degrees, sunny, breezy, and they're asleep in the car.  Going to pick up the dog poo and maybe take the bike out for a spin in the driveway.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Heading out to get some lunch after a LONGGGGGGG morning of patients.  Also wishing I was headed to the golf course after lunch instead of coming back to the office to battle a few more teeth today!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

About to leave work..heading to the supermarket...and renting some DVDs from the red box..then surfing the net and doing some sort of exercise..probably some weight lifting and walking..I need to burn off all the booze I drank last night..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

severine said:


> Just got back from a walk with the kids at the local nature preserve.  It's a beautiful 73 degrees, sunny, breezy, and they're asleep in the car.  Going to pick up the dog poo and maybe take the bike out for a spin in the driveway.



Steezy...working on some Bunny Hops???:???:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Finished a 1 hour group cyber chat with Bill Fleckenstein about markets and economy. Dogs are huddled under my desk due to gals running the vacuum cleaners. Like a coupla church mice peeking outta the hole, lol.


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

Played around in the backyard for a little bit going over an old pallet.  Kids are awake again so I'm entertaining them while catching up on what I missed late morning/early afternoon.

Oh yeah!  I also got a call for a job interview tomorrow!!!   And my financial aid info came through today....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Back from the grocery store..dinner is gonna be mad steezy..stay tuned to the dinner thread and possibly the random beers thread..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from the grocery store..dinner is gonna be mad steezy..stay tuned to the dinner thread and possibly the random beers thread..



Now that sounds like a good combo!  Right now I've got to get through the 20 or so charts from today that accumulated on my desk before I can head home


----------



## dmc (Aug 13, 2008)

Sitting in an Admirals Club in Saint Louis Airport getting hammered.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

beer #1


----------



## dmc (Aug 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> beer #1



Beer #4 (Blue Moon)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

Dad showed up with Loewenbraus........warm Loewenbraus.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Dad showed up with Loewenbraus........warm Loewenbraus.....



put those mo-fos in the freezer...onto beer #2...5 beer limit for me tonight...:evil:


----------



## dmc (Aug 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> put those mo-fos in the freezer...onto beer #2...5 beer limit for me tonight...:evil:



At #5...  Going to be hammered for my flight...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2008)

packing we're  taking off for Lake Placid for a few days in the am 

-- then shortly thereafter on  Labor Day off for a month to Maine and the Cape by way our 2 weeks @ Bolton Landing on Lake George


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> put those mo-fos in the freezer...onto beer #2...5 beer limit for me tonight...:evil:



Already did that, I'm pounding rum/cokes, burgers are ready for flippage.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Broiling my lamb ribs...about to watch movie #1...Smart People..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> packing we're  taking off for Lake Placid for a few days in the am
> 
> -- then shortly thereafter on  Labor Day off for a month to Maine and the Cape by way our 2 weeks @ Bolton Landing on Lake George



The Sagamore?


----------



## Paul (Aug 13, 2008)

Taking a break from work, watchin'  the sawks. Looking for pet-friendly lodging up naaath.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Watching ski videos online..my Jones is hitting a summer high...wow..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> watchin'  the sawks.



Running up football scores again?


----------



## Paul (Aug 13, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Running up football scores again?



8 - nil

Lestah's pitchin' a beaut.

I guess 2 figgies and a safety. :wink:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Sagamore?



No--- we have an old family place approx 2 miles south across the bay from the SAG but wecan see it from the dock 


  if you look at my profile pic ----------that s the  dock--  but in this view we're  looking out the opposite end of the bay from the SAG


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking at Warp Daddys profile pictures..


----------



## Paul (Aug 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Looking at Warp Daddys profile pictures..



perv


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Really enjoying watching the USA/Norway women's beach volleyball match in HD on my big screen.  My wife is almost convinced that with the bathing suits on these 4 women that this telecast should atleast receive a PG-13 rating if not a R.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

freestyle rapping for the past 20 minutes..


----------



## Paul (Aug 13, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Really enjoying watching the USA/Norway women's beach volleyball match in HD on my big screen.  My wife is almost convinced that with the bathing suits on these 4 women that this telecast should atleast receive a PG-13 rating if not a R.



Arrgh... The fact that my wife is here is reason why I'm NOT watching that. 8-1 sawks. whoop-de-friggin-do...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

About to watch Womens Volleyball..thanks for the heads up Moe..


----------



## hardline (Aug 13, 2008)

downloading about a 100 new tracks for friday night. most are are new funk and about a fourth funky house. i remember when for i hundred bucks i only got 10 records that had three different mixes of the song. most i didnlt like. now i get to download just the tracks i want and if i buy the record its still 6 bucks for all 4 tracks verses 9 buck for an import record.


----------



## hardline (Aug 14, 2008)

just finished sorting and taging the downloads


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Getting ready for an exciting day at work..I can't wait..JEA!!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 14, 2008)

Leaving in 15 mins for Placid :

Today is our  43rd Anniversary  ,it seems like only yesterday ----------------- I AM A VERY LUCKY MAN and count my blessings daily.Great wife and family , good health and a sense of humor --BUT no FRIGGIN HAIR dammit

This woman has made my life a JOY . 

My wish for  you ALL:    Peace, Happiness and Joy in your YOUNG lives 

Warp


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Leaving in 15 mins for Placid :
> 
> Today is our  43rd Anniversary  ,it seems like only yesterday ----------------- I AM A VERY LUCKY MAN and count my blessings daily.Great wife and family , good health and a sense of humor --BUT no FRIGGIN HAIR dammit
> 
> ...


Congratulations!  You are an inspiration!  Enjoy Placid and your anniversary.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 14, 2008)

Just copped tickets for WVU @ UCONN......


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Just copped tickets for WVU @ UCONN......




Should be a good game there Doc.  Plus, Rentschler Field is probably the only stadium in the country where you can go shopping at a Cabella's Superstore in the park lot (lot's of really neat potential tailgating accesories available in there!)

Right now I'm just waiting for some novacaine to kick in so I can start working on a couple of teeth


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Leaving in 15 mins for Placid :
> 
> Today is our  43rd Anniversary  ,it seems like only yesterday ----------------- I AM A VERY LUCKY MAN and count my blessings daily.Great wife and family , good health and a sense of humor --BUT no FRIGGIN HAIR dammit
> 
> ...



AHAHAHA..I'll sell you some of my hair..I have an afro right now..Have a fun trip..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

In charge of the office today...I just sent out a few contracts for new orders..one in particular is going to have alot of Hebrew so we need to work with the local Rabbi since nobody in the office knows Hebrew.  I'm also dealing with the VA Veterans Administration on some free governement Veterans bronze markers that we mount to a granite base..

It's only 9:30AM and I know where I'll be after work....the bar...with Norm, Cliff and all the other regulars..


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Leaving in 15 mins for Placid :
> 
> Today is our 43rd Anniversary ,it seems like only yesterday ----------------- I AM A VERY LUCKY MAN and count my blessings daily.Great wife and family , good health and a sense of humor --BUT no FRIGGIN HAIR dammit
> 
> ...


 
She must read these posts! Seriously, congrats on 43 years of bliss. I hope I make it half that long!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 14, 2008)

Played 18 holes, drinking mojitos.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

In charge of the office which means I've been a postwhore to the max..I just got off the phone with a nice old lady who wants a price but doesn't know the size, color, or cemetery where her husband is buried..lol


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Trying to get a head start on today's paperwork since unfortunately my 2PM patient got into a car accident on the way to my office


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2008)

Getting ready for a job interview.


----------



## dmc (Aug 14, 2008)

Chillin like Bob Dylan..


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Getting ready for a job interview.



Good luck


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Just about Happy Hour thirty..then hitting up the Farmers Market for some grub...raining like a mo-fo here..I bet the temperature dropped 15 degrees in 15 minutes..now the sun is back out..but there is lots of yellow and red on the radar heading this way...Thunderstorms are mad cool..


----------



## 2knees (Aug 14, 2008)

was watching the buckets and buckets of rain pour down here in meriden when it just dawned on me that my freakin windows were down.  My car is absolutely soaked to the bone.  

this is gonna take weeks to dry out.  FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU&********(*(*&%^&*%&%^*&


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> was watching the buckets and buckets of rain pour down here in meriden when it just dawned on me that my freakin windows were down.  My car is absolutely soaked to the bone.
> 
> this is gonna take weeks to dry out.  FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU&********(*(*&%^&*%&%^*&



Dude, that sucks!  You know what they say about what to do when your car's all wet inside, right?


Go for a MTB ride!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Just recovering from trying to NOT break out in absolute hysterical laughter for the last 1/2 hour as my patient was just hitting on my assistant non stop, and my assistant wanted absolutely nothing to do with him (of course I had to keep asking my assistant if she thought that the front tooth of my patient that I was fixing made him look real good    )


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Good luck


Thanks... not a good feeling on this one though.  Not good when they start out the interview with "we're not interested in hiring people who aren't experienced at serving".  Makes you wonder why they even called - after all, I had to submit a resume so they knew I haven't worked in a restaurant before.  :roll:  (And I'm not kidding... I had to submit a resume for a serving position. ) 

Still, when she mentioned there were other opportunities to work my way up, I did say I was interested in hosting, too, so maybe I still have a shot.  I won't find out for another week or so...

So I'm back from my 5 minute interview and getting ready for a MTB ride.


----------



## hardline (Aug 14, 2008)

rebuilding 3 weeks of play lists. something happened when i upgraded my dj software and when i downgraded to a more stable version i lost all of my playlists from the last three weeks. it my own fault that i did back them up before i upgaded.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

Middle of the night internet surfing..In a little while..when it starts to get light..I'm going to go on a long walk and then take a nap..maybe a bacon egg and steeze sandwich from Dunkin Donuts..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Getting ready for a job interview.



Best of luck to you !! Balancing school work , family life and a job on top of the other "jobs"  is a real art --BUT you seem up to the task . I admire the fact that you'll set goals and follow thru with them.

That  degree of "structure" is a fine tool for success


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 16, 2008)

All dressed, car is packed.  Patiently posting on AZ while I wait for my wife to get ready for the Cape.  (Told her departure time was at 6:30.)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 16, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> All dressed, car is packed.  Patiently posting on AZ while I wait for my wife to get ready for the Cape.  (Told her departure time was at 6:30.)



Hey HAVE A GREAT TIME out there !!   Waht a memorable experience before paranthood !  We' all wish you guys the best on that score too .


 Weather should be great . Relax , PIG out on the great sea food BUT leave some for me and "The Queen of the HOP " when we arrive in early SEPT 

Have fun
Warp


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

heating up leftover steak..reading through old threads on here..and bumping some..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 16, 2008)

Just waiting for the mist to clear so I can get outside and start doing some work in the yard today.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 16, 2008)

Just finished watching the US / Russia gold medal bout in Women's Team Foil. The Russian team won.

Silver is an AMAZING result for the US. They were seeded 7th (out of 8 ) going into the event.

They knocked off the 2 and 3 seeds before falling to the 1.

Great job girls!

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

Gonna get small and go on a walk..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 17, 2008)

Right now I'm getting ready to get some sleep, as this stuff with the Olympic primetime broadcasts ending around 12:30 is really doing a number on my sleep(or lack there of  )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm awake..and not quite sure what to do...going back to sleep seems like the practical thing to do..I just had some crostini and tapenade..gonna get small and maybe watch the sunrise..then do some laundry and go back to sleep..


----------



## hardline (Aug 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm awake..and not quite sure what to do...going back to sleep seems like the practical thing to do..I just had some crostini and tapenade..gonna get small and maybe watch the sunrise..then do some laundry and go back to sleep..



watch the olympics. going through pics from last night. pretty fun night. there a bunch of pics that my boy or i didn't take. there's also a bunch of pics with two girls in the booth when i was playing and i dont remeber them at all.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 17, 2008)

Got up early to watch the Men's Sabre Team medal matches in the Olympics.

Bronze: Russia v. Italy
Gold: USA v. France

If Russia beats Italy the US will tie with Italy for most fencing medals at the Olympics.

This is the best showing by a US contingent in fencing EVER.

US Results:
Women's Sabre(Indiv):
Gold: Mariel Zagunis
Silver: Sada Jacobson
Bronze: Becca Ward

Women's Sabre(Team):
Bronze: USA

Women's Foil (Team):
Silver: USA

Men's Sabre (Team):
Gold / Silver: USA

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 17, 2008)

relaxing and checking all the news from Olympics


----------



## severine (Aug 17, 2008)

Waking up.     Did a little laundry, now I need a shower.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 17, 2008)

Heading to the beach.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 17, 2008)

Drinkin coffee, relaxing, switching between news and olympics, thinking about next week to-do's, thinkin about skiing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2008)

Laundry, took out the trash...lot $90 playing poker..playing in a $10,000 guarenteed turbo tournment in 15 minutes..hopefully I make the money...then beer thirty..


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 17, 2008)

My neighbor invited me over to have a few beers at his daughters bday party but I figured I'd work on my house instead. Well sitting here watching all of the MILFs going over there I think I may just have to pop over. I figure at least a few of them have to be single. :-D


----------



## hardline (Aug 17, 2008)

working on a 3D model of a venue in Salt Lake City. once i am done we can start designing the sound system and lighting system. i am only doing the sound system design on this one.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2008)

I just spent the last 2 hours at the bar..now gonna have a safety meeting and then go over to my parents house for dinner..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> My neighbor invited me over to have a few beers at his daughters bday party but I figured I'd work on my house instead. Well sitting here watching all of the MILFs going over there I think I may just have to pop over. I figure at least a few of them have to be single. :-D




Wait...you're single and not going over to a childs bday party full of MILFs with beer..doh...once again..MILFs...JEA!!!!!! Drool....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2008)

I just took a 5.7 mile long walk with my Mom..we had a nice talk about life.  I'm entering a self improvement phase of my life.  I want to be healthier and save more money.  I blow so much freaking money at the bar and lately playing poker.  Starting tomorrow, everyday I don't go to the bar..I'm putting $10 in a shoe-box and everyday I don't gamble, I'm putting $10 in a shoe-box..so that could add up fast.


----------



## hardline (Aug 17, 2008)

did a quik updated to my blog. 
http://stevethesoundman.blogspot.com/
i have a bunch of events this week. so there will be a bunch of stuff to write about


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just took a 5.7 mile long walk with my Mom..we had a nice talk about life.  I'm entering a self improvement phase of my life.  I want to be healthier and save more money.  I blow so much freaking money at the bar and lately playing poker.  Starting tomorrow, everyday I don't go to the bar..I'm putting $10 in a shoe-box and everyday I don't gamble, I'm putting $10 in a shoe-box..so that could add up fast.



A shoe box? Not going to bar guarantees you'll hit 10,000 posts by Friday.


----------



## hardline (Aug 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just took a 5.7 mile long walk with my Mom..we had a nice talk about life.  I'm entering a self improvement phase of my life.  I want to be healthier and save more money.  I blow so much freaking money at the bar and lately playing poker.  Starting tomorrow, everyday I don't go to the bar..I'm putting $10 in a shoe-box and everyday I don't gamble, I'm putting $10 in a shoe-box..so that could add up fast.



had a friend that did something similar when his condo burnt down he lost like 10 grand.


----------



## severine (Aug 17, 2008)

Loading photos... then I'm going to take some ibuprofen and hop in the shower.  I'm soooooo tired.


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wait...you're single and not going over to a childs bday party full of MILFs with beer..doh...once again..MILFs...JEA!!!!!! Drool....



I didn't make it over there. Another opportunity missed. :dunce:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> A shoe box? Not going to bar guarantees you'll hit 10,000 posts by Friday.



posts don't cost money...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

hardline said:


> had a friend that did something similar when his condo burnt down he lost like 10 grand.



Well..I was actually thinking about if I got robbed..so every other week when I go to the bank..I'll just deposit the cash..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Right now I'm enjoying a nice quiet day at the office (It's busy patient wise,  BUT my partner and one of my hygienist's are out on vacation this week so it's quite SOUND wise)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 18, 2008)

Dropped the Pilot off for inspection, oil change, and prolly new tires. getting ready to ride the bike to the gym and hit the pool.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Lots of filing in the office..after lunch going to the UPS store and to a cemetery to do some rubbings..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Wrapping things up at work...gonna skip the bar...which means a crispy $10 bill in the shoebox and get some groceries and maybe rent a DVD or two from the redbox..


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

Just got back from registering for courses and straightening out (I hope) my financial aid pkg for the year.  It was oh-so-great doing that while occupying a 1 and 3 year old.  :roll:

I'm trying to figure a few things out online before starting on the dishes.


----------



## hardline (Aug 18, 2008)

remembering how much a absolutly hate vectorworks for 3d modeling its only and ass hair beter than autocad.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Just got back from registering for courses and straightening out (I hope) my financial aid pkg for the year.  It was oh-so-great doing that while occupying a 1 and 3 year old.  :roll:
> 
> I'm trying to figure a few things out online before starting on the dishes.



 Hey what courses are you taking ?? Anything interesting ??

Financial aid is a paper chase BUT whatcha gonna do ??


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey what courses are you taking ?? Anything interesting ??
> 
> Financial aid is a paper chase BUT whatcha gonna do ??


_World Literature in English_ and _Contemporary Irish Literature_.

It turns out I can't attend full-time, so I'm going part-time, 2 nights/week.  I mostly have English classes left to take anyway so it's probably better this way.  I can't imagine taking 4 English courses at one time!  

Changing my status from full-time to half-time could have impacted my financial aid package that I already accepted, but it looks like there won't be any problems this year.  I wasn't offered any grants or scholarships anyway and those are what would be impacted the most.  I'll put the extra aside toward summer courses in 2009.  It looks like overall, I have less courses left to take than I originally thought, thanks to graduation requirements changing in the last 5 years.    Could be done in 3 years even though I'm attending half-time, as long as I take 2 summer courses every year.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 18, 2008)

severine said:


> _World Literature in English_ and _Contemporary Irish Literature_.
> 
> It t  Could be done in 3 years even though I'm attending half-time, as long as I take 2 summer courses every year.



  Gonna be reading Brendan Behan    Here's apaper for ya :

The history and influence of Guiness and Irish Creme on the development and publication of noted Irish authors -- a  shortened version ---  

seriously --- good luck and go get 'em


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Back from the supermarket..I'm going to be grilling up some....food tonight.  Oh and I got another Match.com girls phone number today.  A cute 24 year old who loves dogs and my humor and lives right down the street from me...steezy and convenient..


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A cute 24 year old who loves dogs and my humor and lives right down the street from me...steezy and convenient..



Will she be a new recruit for AZ?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Will she be a new recruit for AZ?



No she's not a skier but she likes to hike..so maybe we can go hiking on the Appalachian Trail.

Right now I'm drinking sugar free redbull and eating triscuits dipped in Olive Tapenade from the Farmers Market.  Kalamata Olives, Anchovy, capers, parsley and of course Rachel Rays favorite...EVOO


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Just finished watching the US women kick the brazilians all over the court in beach volleyball.  Just waiting to watch the Bella Karyoli reaction to the judging screw job that Liuken apparently got in the uneven bars today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

I just got off the phone with a girl from match.com  We're probably going to meet on Saturday..and she happens to live a block and a half from where I grew up..Essentially a 9-iron shot..anyway she seems cool.  Maybe some mini-golf is on tap..


----------



## dmc (Aug 19, 2008)

Waiting for dinner(wings and beer room service) in my hotel room in Seattle..

Killer view out my hotel window of the skyline - I'm on the 33rd floor.. 

Psyched to be here...  I love this town...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

about to get ready for work...shit, shower and shave...not necassarily in that order...I just e-mailed the girl I talked to last night...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Try and leave something for the second date this time ...




ahahahaha..fo shizzle...2nd date..what is that???


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Catching up on AZ , writing some Birthday cards  and  also getting my game face on for Medical Center Board Meeting today @ noon


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 19, 2008)

Waiting for the dealer shuttle to pick me up to go and get my Pilot. Turns out, my tires didn't need replacement after all.


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

Just put the little guy down for a nap.  Laundry is going and I need to do dishes next.  Trying to take it easy during my last free week before classes start and I'm up to my ears in reading assignments.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Right now I'm thinking it's about to start raining at my office given how dark it's just gotten out the window.  Maybe we'll get a few good rumbles of thunder since it's been about 2 days since we last had a t-storm here


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

Busy morning in the office.  One customer said her Mom died on November 6th 2008....der der der..and we have this real condescending a-hole who has made so many changes in the past 3 months and we've had enough of him so we're sending him his deposit back along with a note saying it's impossible to satisfy him..Sometimes you have to fire your customers.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 19, 2008)

Picked up the Pilot and heading to the gym in about an hour.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Right now I'm about to eat an M&M chocolate chip cookie as I'm waiting for my Dad to show up at the office so I can work on a tooth of his.  This is going to be a fun afternoon!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

Wrapping things up at work..I'm gonna go out and celebrate 7,000 posts..


----------



## hardline (Aug 19, 2008)

just started drinking a hoegarden. have to go up the event space a 5:30 for an event.


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

Just came back from having to drive out last minute to prove residency to my school.  Lived in the same state all my life and same address as last time I attended classes, but apparently, I was entered into the system as a non-resident (which is a HUGE difference in tuition at UCONN).


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Just came back from having to drive out last minute to prove residency to my school.  Lived in the same state all my life and same address as last time I attended classes, but apparently, I was entered into the system as a non-resident (which is a HUGE difference in tuition at UCONN).



Maybe that was a sign that we _shouldn't_ be living in this crappy state...


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Maybe that was a sign that we _shouldn't_ be living in this crappy state...


You don't have to tell me twice...  Just say the word!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Maybe that was a sign that we _shouldn't_ be living in this crappy state...





severine said:


> You don't have to tell me twice...  Just say the word!



The Evils have some extra space:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/962-do-you-own-rent-2.html#post300010

:-D


----------



## dmc (Aug 19, 2008)

Finished with my meeting here in Seattle...  We kicked some major league technical ass!

Going to buy a cigar and sit down by the sound and smoke...  then have a huge seafood meal!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> The Evils have some extra space:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/962-do-you-own-rent-2.html#post300010
> 
> :-D



MA isn't exactly what I had in mind...


----------



## hardline (Aug 19, 2008)

this event sucks. it sausage fest. all old men smoking cigars.


----------



## dmc (Aug 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> this event sucks. it sausage fest. all old men smoking cigars.



I'm only 45...  
I do love cigars...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Crankin some Rush tunes( Temples of Syrinx) on my Gibson axe  using super FLANGER  effects and lotsa distortion  and echo thru my effects processor and stack amp-- driven the  Queen wild  " the walls are shaken" and I'm luvin it !!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

Back from the bar,..gonna get mellow..play my cello..listen to the Yellow..Submarine..in the AZ scene..and smoke some sticky green..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I don't smoke ...



you just eat brownies right???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am a weed free zone ..



same here..it kills braincells..I just rap about it..cause it rhymes..posting on AZ is my antidrug


----------



## Paul (Aug 19, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Crankin some Rush tunes( Temples of Syrinx) on my Gibson axe  using super FLANGER  effects and lotsa distortion  and echo thru my effects processor and stack amp-- driven the  Queen wild  " the walls are shaken" and I'm luvin it !!



That's a fun one, I'm more partial to the the improvisation of Discovery tho' :wink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

Leaving for work in 20 minutes...I'm so excited to help deliver tombstones..woo hoo


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2008)

Paul said:


> That's a fun one, I'm more partial to the the improvisation of Discovery tho' :wink:



Very Kewl vibe on that too

 -damn near anything THEY do is really fun to play . Wish i had one tenth the talent that Lifeson has tho !


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

Back from helping set a couple tombstones..now eating a Mickey D's breakfast..putting off starting office work..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Day 3 and nicotine free, that's a whole other kinda jones. Trying not to binge eat as a substitution. Talking about myself in the 3rd person like I'm observing a lab rat. Seems to be working. But it's only 10:35AM


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Day 3 and nicotine free, that's a whole other kinda jones. Trying not to binge eat as a substitution. Talking about myself in the 3rd person like I'm observing a lab rat. Seems to be working. But it's only 10:35AM



GOOD on YA MOE !!!! 

Stay STRONG you CAN DO IT -- you'll LIKE the  NEW MOE 

I've Been smoke free since 1975 -- used to do 2packs a day plus pipe and cigars too


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> GOOD on YA MOE !!!!
> 
> Stay STRONG you CAN DO IT -- you'll LIKE the  NEW MOE
> 
> I've Been smoke free since 1975 -- used to do 2packs a day plus pipe and cigars too



Thanks. This is the 2nd or third time trying to quit this year, apparently I didn't try hard enough. Going to the gym really helps. Gonna ride the bike to the gym and hit the pool again after lunch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah Moe..my old roommate quit cigs by substituting them with weed...

I just sat down with an old couple who is spending this nice sunny day pre-planning their monument and funeral..but they're price shopping so no sale..70% chance one of our competitors undercuts our price to get the sale..oh well..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah Moe..my old roommate quit cigs by substituting them with weed...
> 
> I just sat down with an old couple who is spending this nice sunny day pre-planning their monument and funeral..but they're price shopping so no sale..70% chance one of our competitors undercuts our price to get the sale..oh well..



You get what you pay for!

Right now I'm about to try attempt #3 to get this really wacky patient of my currently on vacation partner out of one of my treatment rooms.  I've already basically said, "good bye" and "call us if they're any problems" and "we'll see you at your next cleaning in November" twice now, and this person is just rambling on and on and on and on (normal behavior for them)   If these keeps up for much longer, I think one of my assistants whose in the treatment room with this person still, is going to need some serious therapy!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You get what you pay for!
> 
> Right now I'm about to try attempt #3 to get this really wacky patient of my currently on vacation partner out of one of my treatment rooms.  I've already basically said, "good bye" and "call us if they're any problems" and "we'll see you at your next cleaning in November" twice now, and this person is just rambling on and on and on and on (normal behavior for them)   If these keeps up for much longer, I think one of my assistants whose in the treatment room with this person still, is going to need some serious therapy!



We have customers like that who just want to hang out..what I usually do to get rid of them is start talking about made up ailments..but sometimes that just encourages them..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We have customers like that who just want to hang out..what I usually do to get rid of them is start talking about made up ailments..but sometimes that just encourages them..



That's always a fine line between them wanting to leave after hearing that or wanting to stay and talk about 10 other things they have going on


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You get what you pay for!
> 
> Right now I'm about to try attempt #3 to get this really wacky patient of my currently on vacation partner out of one of my treatment rooms.  I've already basically said, "good bye" and "call us if they're any problems" and "we'll see you at your next cleaning in November" twice now, and this person is just rambling on and on and on and on (normal behavior for them)   If these keeps up for much longer, I think one of my assistants whose in the treatment room with this person still, is going to need some serious therapy!



Sounds like the kinda person that wants a refill of coffee in a restaurant after the kitchen closed at 10PM and the waiters are putting up the chairs.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sounds like the kinda person that wants a refill of coffee in a restaurant after the kitchen closed at 10PM and the waiters are putting up the chairs.



Yup, great analogy there Moe.  I'd get a bit more aggresive If I actually needed to use that room right now, but with my partner out on vacation this week I've got plenty of open chairs.  I figure that I'll go "rescue" my assistant that's in there with "the talker" in a couple of minutes by asking her to get something for me when I'm working in a different room.  It has been kind of funny though to watch as my assistant that's stuck in there has totally cleaned the room and practically sprayed down and wiped off "the talker" with the disinfectant solution we use for the rooms after each patient!


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

Kids are asleep in bed (YAY!), Brian's at the Nass RAW, so I'm sitting here by my lonesome waiting for the Pizza Hut delivery guy.  Didn't feel like cooking and the kids ate oatmeal and scrambled eggs for dinner (which I don't like either of those).  I'm just enjoying the peace and quiet, fresh air coming in from the kitchen screen door... loving these cool nights as we slip into fall.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

Eating Pierogies...drinking Guinness..making Saturday plans with my match.com honey at 9PM..steezy

Severine mentioned cool nights..it's supposed to dip down into the upper 40s by daybreak..wow..great sleeping weather..my next electric bill is gonna be mad cheap due to my air conditioner sitting idle for the past 2 weeks..This summer we've only had about a dozen days over 90...not bad at all..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Didn't feel like cooking and the kids ate oatmeal and scrambled eggs for dinner (which I don't like either of those).



Breakfast for dinner is still my favorite!!!  God Bless Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Eating lasagna and gonna get ready to meet up with some friends from Harrisburg later for a coupla brews.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Breakfast for dinner is still my favorite!!!  God Bless Cracker Barrel.



Same for Perkins...for a ham and steeze omelatte..


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Breakfast for dinner is still my favorite!!!  God Bless Cracker Barrel.


Since I'm such a picky eater, I usually go for pancakes or Belgian waffles and canadian bacon or sausage for my breakfast for dinner.  YUM!  Reminds me of when I was a kid... fond memories.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Eating lasagna and gonna get ready to meet up with some friends from Harrisburg later for a coupla brews.



Moe...meant to ask you if you knew of a newscaster down there named Jamie Smith?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Moe...meant to ask you if you knew of a newscaster down there named Jamie Smith?



That's a pretty generic name, I might if I saw a pic. I rarely watch local news except for an occasional weather report from Hurricane Schwartz whose been around forever.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's a pretty generic name, I might if I saw a pic. I rarely watch local news except for an occasional weather report from Hurricane Schwartz whose been around forever.



Buddy of mine that I went to high school and lifeguarded with.  Need to give him a buzz and paint Philly red, one of these days.  He's on CBS.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Buddy of mine that I went to high school and lifeguarded with.  Need to give him a buzz and paint Philly red, one of these days.  He's on CBS.



Well, I definitely don't know him, cuz  I thought it was a her and I never watch the CBS affiliate down here.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2008)

Just finished  putting some Minwax  wood hardener ona section of trim on an old Dutch Colonial   Barrel Vaulted entryway. Stuff is good but nasty to smell -- I figure i'll try it to see how it works rather than screw around trying to match up trim pieces -- sure hope that crap works !!

Heading  to the  course soon for 18  -- SUNNY-- 80's  woo hoo , 

The Queen of the Hop and her tennis buddies are  playing a doubles tournament today so maybe i can get in 27  who know s ?? ---


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

In charge of the office..phone ringing like crazy..putting together lots of deliveries and what-not..just plugging along..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 21, 2008)

Just listening to a bunch of little kids in my waiting room throw a total hissy fit!  Glad they WON'T be sitting in my chair in a few minutes!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

making copies


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

Drinkin coffee, makin $$


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 21, 2008)

Just got back from the gravel pit.  Looking up parts for the crusher on line.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Sending out approval sketches..drinking Diet coke..eating pretzals..is it almost Happy Hour?????


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Breakfast for dinner is still my favorite!!!  God Bless Cracker Barrel.



I've never been to a Cracker Barrel, for a long time I thought they only served cheese and crackers there.  I'm assuming they serve breakfast all day?  I like having breakfast food if I happen to be out eating late at night.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've never been to a Cracker Barrel,



:-oYou need to get out more, I love that place


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> :-oYou need to get out more, I love that place



There isn't one near us so I've never been.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

Watching CNBC, they're covering an economic conference with Benny and the feds out in Jhole, some nice panorama shots of the tetons.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

eating lunch..lots of telemarketer calls today..but lots of new orders as well..I have two appointments tomorrow morning that I need to prepare for as well..


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> There isn't one near us so I've never been.



Stop on your way skiing this year, there are a couple on 91.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 21, 2008)

I just was dreaming I won a bronze medal mogul skiing at the olympics


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2008)

Just came in from a trip to the other campus I'm attending this fall (30 min away).  Had to get a parking sticker and books for my class on Monday.  Looks like it will be interesting: Selected Plays [of] Brian Friel, The Country Girls Trilogy by Edna O'Brien, The Blackwater Lightship by Colm Toibin, _By The Bog of Cats_ by Marina Carr, The Barrytown Trilogy by Roddy Doyle, and Contemporary Irish Poetry.  Only $77.30 thanks to a large selection of used books.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Finally finished putting together the list of all the deliverable monuments..Lots of large settings for next week from Chatham NJ or Harrisburg PA to Philadelphia and up to Scranton..


----------



## frozencorn (Aug 21, 2008)

Sitting at the Mazda dealer waiting for them to rake me over the coals for my major braking issues on a car just 2 years old. Oh, and also waiting to see how the warranty won't be applicable for whatever reason.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

Back from a bike ride to the gym and cranked out 3 Km's in the pool. Lungs still work


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2008)

Just back from the  golf course,  a so / so round ( 89 ) 

My game is in the doldrums right now - gotta get smoother  for vacation golf soon


----------



## hardline (Aug 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Finally finished putting together the list of all the deliverable monuments..Lots of large settings for next week from Chatham NJ or Harrisburg PA to Philadelphia and up to Scranton..



chatham is up by me.

just finished going through about 300 tracks and i have only bought like 8 and four of those where new realeases this week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> chatham is up by me.
> 
> .



Chatham is freaking hood..yo..I always lock my car doors when I enter that town..So I don't get car-jacked..


----------



## hardline (Aug 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Chatham is freaking hood..yo..I always lock my car doors when I enter that town..So I don't get car-jacked..



ya muffy and buffy roll with the g style.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2008)

At 10:00AM I sold a monument to a Jewish woman
At 11:00AM I sold a monument to a Catholic woman..

Made the business a couple grand more in profit..in 10 minutes it's the weekend for me.  I think I'm going to get some mexican food..maybe some Corona as well..Steezy


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2008)

Heading out to run errands.  Get the rest of my books from the local UCONN branch, Target for a few things, then the grocery store.  Hopefully the kids will calm down a bit.  They're crazy today.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

Picking on a thigh scab and watching these gals prancing around in their tighties. So far, they're all 18 or older, so impure thoughts are guilt free. Edit: It's called Rhythmic gymnastics"


----------



## drjeff (Aug 22, 2008)

Just about to change out the patriots scrubs I wore today, into my patriots jersey (today's choice is #54 Ted Bruschi) and get ready to head off to the parking lots of Gillette Stadium for some tailgating before tonight's game :beer:


----------



## Paul (Aug 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just about to change out the patriots scrubs I wore today, into my patriots jersey (today's choice is #54 Ted Bruschi) and get ready to head off to the parking lots of Gillette Stadium for some tailgating before tonight's game :beer:



Why didn't you tell me you had tickets? Got my McNabb jersey all ready to go! :uzi:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> So far, they're all 18 or older, so impure thoughts are guilt free.



If the Chinese are saying they are 18, I would probably pass on the impure thoughts:wink:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> If the Chinese are saying they are 18, I would probably pass on the impure thoughts:wink:



Actually, I was referring to the "rythmic gymnastics" gals, one of em was competing in her 4th olympics, and the 4 I watched were all over 18. The prepubescent tots that are on the chinese team might as well be little boys in makeup.


----------



## severine (Aug 23, 2008)

Just got back from a 2.53 mile run.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Wake n Bake


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 23, 2008)

Just watched USA womens Olympic 4oo m relay  track team take GOLD. They came from behind on last leg   SAWEEET


----------



## severine (Aug 23, 2008)

Trying to get the kids to clean up their mess.  Getting them ready for Grandpa's house.  Figuring out what I'm going to do for date night tonight.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Trying to get the kids to clean up their mess.  Getting them ready for Grandpa's house.  Figuring out what I'm going to do for date night tonight.


Oooo, date night for you and B means fun drunken posting!  Wait so I can get my popcorn.


I'm chillin today, and getting the odo on my FS set up since we're doing some rougher terrain riding tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Going over to my parents house in a few minutes to walk the dog and raid their fridge..maybe steal some toilet paper as well..lol..then maybe drink some Strange Brew..


----------



## severine (Aug 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Oooo, date night for you and B means fun drunken posting!  Wait so I can get my popcorn.


Are we really that predictable?  :lol:

No drunken posting for me tonight... I already know his plan and he's not going to get me wasted so he can sneak out for an early ride with the guys tomorrow.  :angry:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2008)

Right now I'm simultaneously watching the kids, watching the US women's basketball team handle the Australian's in the Gold Medal game :flag:, surfing the net, and working on some rehydrating after yesterday afternoon/evening high quality tailgating before the Patriots game :beer:

I guess you could say that I'm couch potato multi-tasking right now!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Are we really that predictable?  :lol:
> 
> No drunken posting for me tonight... I already know his plan and he's not going to get me wasted so he can sneak out for an early ride with the guys tomorrow.  :angry:



Needs to work on the game plan there IMHO,  on date night in my house, if I'm having a few drinks with my wife and getting the buzz going,  well my alterior motives wouldn't involve leaving the house


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 23, 2008)

Played with the dogs for a few hours and caught some rays. The girls want to go and see the new Woody Allen Movie at 4:15 and then grab some early dinner afterwards. Just kicking back watching some news and surfin the net


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Played with the dogs for a few hours and caught some rays. The girls want to go and see the new Woody Allen Movie at 4:15 and then grab some early dinner afterwards. Just kicking back watching some news and surfin the net



I saw that movie....I had a nice nap during about 45 minutes of it.  I just walked my parents and sisters dog..now I'm going to find some lunch and maybe some beer..then early dinner tonight with the family out in the country..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I saw that movie....I had a nice nap during about 45 minutes of it.  I just walked my parents and sisters dog..now I'm going to find some lunch and maybe some beer..then early dinner tonight with the family out in the country..



It was that or Mamma Mia. I already saw the musical, and that was enough Abba stoke for the next coupla decades for me. My mom in law is turning 93 next month, so it's slim pickins to find something she could get into. The few comedies that are out I'll wait and rent. Still haven't seen the new Batman movie.


----------



## severine (Aug 23, 2008)

Making lunch... corn on the cob and sausage burgers on the grill, fresh broccoli steamed in the micro.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 23, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> ate some blueberries, listening to some dead, and just watched that vid.  cool 8)



 this is what i am doing right now.


----------



## Terry (Aug 23, 2008)

Getting ready to go to a wedding and drink some beers. I am having a few "warmup" beers right now!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Watching TV online..drinking Guinness...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> It was that or Mamma Mia. I already saw the musical, and that was enough Abba stoke for the next coupla decades for me. My mom in law is turning 93 next month, so it's slim pickins to find something she could get into. The few comedies that are out I'll wait and rent. Still haven't seen the new Batman movie.



My Grandma saw Mamma Mia twice for serious stoke!!!!  Anyway I like Woody Allen movies because all of his charecters stutter alot like Woody himself.  Scarlett Johanson is worth going to the movie in itself especially when she makes out with Penelope Cruz..8)

I'll see the Batman movie eventually..I miss the ones with Michael Keaten.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2008)

Got back from the beach a while ago, eating lunch now and then out to cut the lawn.


----------



## severine (Aug 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Got back from the beach a while ago, eating lunch now and then out to cut the lawn.


Sounds exciting. 

Waiting for Brian to finish putting his bike back together.  Then we're off to drop the kids off and have some fun.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Sounds exciting.
> 
> Waiting for Brian to finish putting his bike back together.  Then we're off to drop the kids off and have some fun.




Jack Daniels???:beer::razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Sounds exciting.
> 
> Waiting for Brian to finish putting his bike back together.  Then we're off to drop the kids off and have some fun.



What's he trying to get more performance of the bike?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2008)

Off to go do the three S's and then off on date #2 today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Smirnoff screwdriver...pretzel..net surfing..Going to dinner in less than an hour..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 23, 2008)

Takin a shower in a fewbie. Girls want to go to the movie tomorrow for the steezy matinee price at 1:15, getting ready to go out for some dinner. Prolly the deli.


----------



## dmc (Aug 23, 2008)

Emergency trip to Arkansas...

its hot here...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Back from dinner..in a little bit I'm going to call another match.com girl.  This girl seems pretty cool and outdoorsy.  She snowboards and got her Masters in Environmental Policy in Colorado and she lives about 15 miles away.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 23, 2008)

Getting ready to install a new video card in my son's computer. Currently removing all the bloatware and tracking cookies he's accumulated from downloading games. Kids!! :roll:


----------



## Paul (Aug 23, 2008)

Trying to decide which hike to take next week. Thinkin' Pierce.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 23, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Getting ready to install a new video card in my son's computer. Currently removing all the bloatware and tracking cookies he's accumulated from downloading games. Kids!! :roll:




No porn?!  Or did he just do a better job of hiding the cookies for that?


----------



## dmc (Aug 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from dinner..in a little bit I'm going to call another match.com girl.  This girl seems pretty cool and outdoorsy.  She snowboards and got her Masters in Environmental Policy in Colorado and she lives about 15 miles away.



Better bring a razor....:-o


----------



## hardline (Aug 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> Better bring a razor....:-o



hairy is hot.


----------



## hardline (Aug 24, 2008)

finished mowing the lawn. it kinda hot out. going to take a shower then head into the city to go hang at the bar for a few hours and watch some games.


----------



## dmc (Aug 24, 2008)

Conference room,....

Bentonville Arkansas...


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 24, 2008)

about to start cutting the grass.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 24, 2008)

No rain for a while has my grass goin dormant, I can push it out until at least next week. Just hangin n the office shuffling reams of paper and reading stuff.  Watching Spongebob and cranking the Buttholes. My wife closed the office door, she's no fan.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 24, 2008)

Just got back from a very quick unanticipated weekend trip to Bolton Landing  on  Lake George  to be with my grandkids who were up for the weekend 


Had a -- great time swimming and relaxing weather was superb saw several friends in the area last nite in teh village . We're headed back there on labor Day for couple of weeks -- can't wait


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2008)

eating triscuits..drinking water..just woke up from 2 hour nap....AC cranking


----------



## hardline (Aug 24, 2008)

sitting at the bar srinking hoegarden's. contimplating if i really should stay out to night and dj. its a big night in the city as all the kids are back in school for school.


----------



## severine (Aug 24, 2008)

Closing ceremony for the Olympics is on in the background, just taking it easy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 24, 2008)

Watching Jimmy Page of Led Zep   "wail"  at the Olympic closing ceremony !!!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 24, 2008)

Sippin a Booker's neat flipping btween the Olympics, Return of the King and UFC Unleashed. Gettin small.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm back from the bar...my buddy was out celebrating his 30th BDAY and I joined in on some of the festivities.  I hope I drank just enough for a buzz but not enough to be hungover tomorrow morning.  Two double Vodka Cranberries and two magic hat #9 drafts...no shots.  The one girl whose the older sister of a guy I went to high school with kept showing her boobs.  The 6th time she flashed everybody...the security guy told her to stop doing that.  Then 2 minutes later the security guy told her that he loves to see boobs but he had to tell her to stop because that's part of his job...lol...


----------



## hardline (Aug 24, 2008)

back from the bar. found out the guys that own the place on 15ththrow a string of parties all week for the kids returing to school. i would love to be a junior  in school again.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2008)

Just re-watching the AWESOME mens volleyball gold medal match where the US beat Brazil


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just re-watching the AWESOME mens volleyball gold medal match where the US beat Brazil



the closing ceremoney was kinda week. however the hooters comp FSN was funney as he#@. what ever her fist name is, last name HOOTS won the contest.everyone in the bar was in stiches.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 25, 2008)

Fell asleep early again, woke up at 3 AM.  Hope I can get back to sleep for a bit before I have to wake up.


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Fell asleep early again, woke up at 3 AM.  Hope I can get back to sleep for a bit before I have to wake up.


I hate it when that happens!  I always wake up thinking it was a full night, only to find it's only 2AM or something. :-?

Right now, trying to wake up and ease into the day.  The kids will be up soon and I'm not looking forward to it today.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 25, 2008)

The Queen is off to tennis , i'm sittin here swillin coffee  trying to convince myself to paint the entryway ( feeling mondo LAZY right now ) before  going a Med center Board mtg.


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

sitting at a venue waiting for a client to show up so we can have a production meeting. then have the rest of the day off. wish there was snow i would go riding.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Stim-u-denting my teeth


----------



## WJenness (Aug 25, 2008)

Ignoring work as much as possible.

I hate Mondays.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 25, 2008)

Finished painting -------did my meeting ---- just relaxing by crankin some tunes on my Gibson todays specialty--Led Zep


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2008)

Wrapping things up at work..eye Dr. appointment at 3:45PM then maybe off to the bar..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2008)

Right now I'm trying to get up some energy to cook some dinner for the kids


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2008)

Getting ready to go to my class.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Eating some IC, reading new issue of RS ( hilarious cover and story and a Big Lebowski retrospective on it's 10th anniversary. THey're issuing a DVD in a Bowling bag cover.), and watching some of the convention.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2008)

After my eye Dr. appointment I went straight to the local bar..then the seafood restaurant..now home surfing the net and getting small..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Making the 300,000 AZ post .. I could have done the 200,000 back in November but I froze at the keyboard..



It's just posts..you make it seem important:smash::-D


----------



## dmc (Aug 26, 2008)

Getting ready to jump on a plane to Frankfurt..
Not psyched...
Just got off a plane from Arkansas last night...


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

dmc said:


> Getting ready to jump on a plane to Frankfurt..
> Not psyched...
> Just got off a plane from Arkansas last night...


Do you spend more time traveling than home?

Right now... trying to keep the peace even though I feel pretty ineffectual.  Still in a bit of pain but it's manageable.  I should be doing homework but I have to wait for the little guy to go down for a nap first.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 26, 2008)

taking the Queen to the mall today for some -- need some new bathing suits for our trip-- then tomorrow we hit the links together for a round of golf and the 19th hole !


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)

Getting ready to watch the price of crude oil likely SOAR today after reading some weather blogs about what many folks think now Hurricane Gustav will/could do next week  

Many amateur hurricane forcast "guru's" are thinking Gustav could be entering the Gulf of Mexico later this week as a Cat 3 Hurricane   and there's LOTS of really warm water just sitting in the Gulf of Mexico right now just waiting to feed that storm. 

Need to keep an eye on this one, because if it reaches it's potential some shoreline around the Gulf of Mexico could be looking at a Cat 5 hurricane about this time next week


----------



## dmc (Aug 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Do you spend more time traveling than home?



Lately.... YES...

But thats because the company is doing well..

Things slow down during winter..  Then I work from home most of the time and snowboard every damn day...


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

dmc said:


> Lately.... YES...
> 
> But thats because the company is doing well..
> 
> Things slow down during winter..  Then I work from home most of the time and snowboard every damn day...


That's rough!   Though I guess as long as it isn't on your dime, maybe it's not so bad.  Get to see a lot of new things, right?  And great that the travel eases off in the winter so you can board.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)

severine said:


> That's rough!   Though I guess as long as it isn't on your dime, maybe it's not so bad.  Get to see a lot of new things, right?  And great that the travel eases off in the winter so you can board.



You'd be suprised with business travel vs. pleasure travel and what you get to(or don't get to) see.

Most of the time, business travel, is land at some airport somewhere that looks an awfull lot like the airport you took off from except that the tee-shirts there have a different cities name on them.  Take generic looking taxi/train to a generic looking hotel.  Then have a meeting in some conference room that could fit in just about anywhere in the world.  Finish the meeting, back in the generic looking taxi/train to the generic looking airport, and hope that the travel delay's you in all likelyhood encounter won't be too bad that day and that eventually later that day you'll actually get to sleep in a bed that you put the sheets on.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> AZ will reach 500,000 at the end of next year ...



We'll then officially be a [thread="16693"]"Big Board"[/thread]. :lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You'd be suprised with business travel vs. pleasure travel and what you get to(or don't get to) see.
> 
> Most of the time, business travel, is land at some airport somewhere that looks an awfull lot like the airport you took off from except that the tee-shirts there have a different cities name on them.  Take generic looking taxi/train to a generic looking hotel.  Then have a meeting in some conference room that could fit in just about anywhere in the world.  Finish the meeting, back in the generic looking taxi/train to the generic looking airport, and hope that the travel delay's you in all likelyhood encounter won't be too bad that day and that eventually later that day you'll actually get to sleep in a bed that you put the sheets on.


Definitely does NOT sound like fun. :???:

Just put the little guy down for a nap... once I'm sure he'll stay down, I have to start my 336 pgs of reading.  Used to knock that sort of thing off in a few hours... but that was before kids and constant interruptions.


----------



## dmc (Aug 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You'd be suprised with business travel vs. pleasure travel and what you get to(or don't get to) see.
> 
> Most of the time, business travel, is land at some airport somewhere that looks an awfull lot like the airport you took off from except that the tee-shirts there have a different cities name on them.  Take generic looking taxi/train to a generic looking hotel.  Then have a meeting in some conference room that could fit in just about anywhere in the world.  Finish the meeting, back in the generic looking taxi/train to the generic looking airport, and hope that the travel delay's you in all likelyhood encounter won't be too bad that day and that eventually later that day you'll actually get to sleep in a bed that you put the sheets on.



yup...  
2 days in Arkansas... 2 days in Germany...  No time for checking out the sights except dinner...  Which by the time I eat I'm usually mentally exhausted...  
Kinda bummed this Germany trip got cut short... Now i can't see my friend and her husband for dinner..  He's an Army Ranger... Just got back from an Afghanistan tour wnated to thank him and buy them dinner....  

Going to Seattle next month..  Going to take a couple days to visit friends..
Going to Vegas in Oct..  Going to take a few days to just chill...

Meanwhile... I've got enough frequent flier mileage to fly most of you out west for a trip...

My bosses know that I will need time in Winter...  It was part of the deal when I started...


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

I just made a cup of TS English Toffee Mocha (basically like a flavored hot chocolate and part of the new fall line that isn't available yet!).  A little chilly in the house today even with only the one door open to the outside for fresh air.  Going to sit back and start my homework.


----------



## dmc (Aug 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Definitely does NOT sound like fun. :???:



The travel sucks.. But meeting different people from around the country and the world is pretty cool...    I've worked with people all over the world and it's amazing how similar people are..

most people just want to make money... own a house and feed their kids...

But when it comes to business... It's another story..  Every culture does it differently...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Muching on a biscotti and coffee and adding back some energy plays, looks like Gustaf could go Cat 4-5 in the gulf by the weekend.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I managed to read 35 pages anyway before the interruptions got to be too annoying.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Back from helping with deliveries in the Philly area..we set some nice custom shaped monuments..now post-whoring to the max..I need a shower badly..I'm dirty..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Well, I managed to read 35 pages anyway before the interruptions got to be too annoying.



Wow you already have homework..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> We'll then officially be a [thread="16693"]"Big Board"[/thread]. :lol:




I'll definitely help get us to 500k...I like to post alot..:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Muching on a biscotti and coffee and adding back some energy plays, looks like Gustaf could go Cat 4-5 in the gulf by the weekend.



Wow..I better top off my tank..


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Well, I managed to read 35 pages anyway before the interruptions got to be too annoying.


Overall, got 82pgs of the 140pgs of the first book done before the little guy woke up.  Good timing... I was getting sleepy.  

Right now, making some cheesy garlic bread.  Didn't eat lunch and I don't feel like messing around too much at this point.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting Outback takeout tonight..stay tuned to the dinner thread..


----------



## hardline (Aug 26, 2008)

sitting at the bar. i was going to pull like a 1000' of coax from the 7th floor to the bar but the building maintinance guy said i had to do it tomorrow. theres friggin fire stops on every floor. not fun ut im at the bar now so its ok.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)

Just about to head home, with a quick stop at Lowe's on the way.  I'll see if I can get out of there without spending $100   Doubtfull even though the stuff that I actually NEED only costs about $15


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Trying to figure out what to make for the cranky kids for dinner.  I'm not hungry so it's just for them...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Veggin out and watching "Daniel Boone" and the slow motion implosion convention coverage in Denver.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

killing it in a poker tournement right now..


----------



## Paul (Aug 26, 2008)

Drinkin' a Tuckerman's Pale, just got back from taking the wife, kid, and the dog up Mt. Pierce. Went up via the Crawford Path then came around by way of the Webster / Mitzpah cutoff / Crawford. 

Damn kid is burnt out and crabby. But I'm proud of her, a few days shy of her 8th birthday and she bagged her first 4k!


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Paul said:


> Damn kid is burnt out and crabby. But I'm proud of her, a few days shy of her 8th birthday and she bagged her first 4k!


WTG!!!!  I'm not sure I can do that!  

Right now... counting the minutes to bedtime for the kids...


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Kids are in bed... now I need to figure out my dinner, put laundry away, and do some more homework.


----------



## Paul (Aug 26, 2008)

severine said:


> WTG!!!!  I'm not sure I can do that!
> 
> Right now... counting the minutes to bedtime for the kids...



Don't sell yourself short. Pierce isn't all that bad, actually one of the most moderate 4ks. If it were just the wife and I, we would've hit Ike as well. As it was, we left just after 9:30am, and got back around 5.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Still killing it in the poker tournement..I began with 1500 chips and I'm up to 14,000.  Now I need to play conservative and make the $$$$$


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)

Right now me and the kids are watching a few minutes of the Olympic Closing Ceremonies off the DVR.  Just about ready to hose the kids down and get them off to bed for the night.  Should be easy tonight as the kids seem like a couple of exhausted wet noodles right now!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 26, 2008)

Killin a HUGE bowl of popcorn watching the SAWK and Yanks


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Busted out of the poker tournement..won $105..eating a late dinner..going on a walk latenight..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Watching Beverly Hills cop..I have more deliveries on tap tomorrow morning but I feel like staying up real late..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Watching Beverly Hills cop..I have more deliveries on tap tomorrow morning but I feel like staying up real late..



Pokering or p@rning??  

Right now I'm watching the Red Sox beat the Yankees


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Pokering or p@rning??
> 
> Right now I'm watching the Red Sox beat the Yankees



Neither..I cashed out an hour ago..and just want to sit on my couch and drink more beer..and watch TV...baseball is boring..are you a sox fan?  I guess in Connecticut..it's pretty split between Yankees and Red Sox fans..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Neither..I cashed out an hour ago..and just want to sit on my couch and drink more beer..and watch TV...baseball is boring..are you a sox fan?  I guess in Connecticut..it's pretty split between Yankees and Red Sox fans..



Out in my part of CT, WAYYYYYY over by the RI border, we tend to be Sox fans over Stankies fans


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Out in my part of CT, WAYYYYYY over by the RI border, we tend to be Sox fans over Stankies fans



Here it's 2/3 Phillies fans and the other 1/3 Metz or Yankees fans..and the Yankees fans are the most hardcore..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Here it's 2/3 Phillies fans and the other 1/3 Metz or Yankees fans..and the Yankees fans are the most hardcore..



Out here the Yankee's fan are the most arrogant, or atleast they USED to be before the the '04 world series


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Finished the 1st book of my reading assignment (140 pgs).  Took a shower.  Now I'm catching up on posts before going to bed.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)

Realizing I need to either stop post whoring for the night or go plug the lap top into the wall in the next minute or so before the battery is dead


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Family Guy,  smallness, MSN poker.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Realizing I need to either stop post whoring for the night or go plug the lap top into the wall in the next minute or so before the battery is dead



Plugged into the wall now.  Thinking that Sugarfree Red Bull I had an hour or so ago may have some impact on the amount of sleep I'm getting tonight


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Family Guy,  smallness, MSN poker.



been watching the guy lately. by far the best cartoon i have ever watched. how the hell do they get some of that stuff by the censors.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Right now I'm wonder who the heck thinks that the sketch writers for Jay Leno are actually funny


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

Feeding the kids breakfast.  Trying not to sneeze because it hurts.  Figuring out how to spend the next 9.5 hrs.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2008)

feeling old! 

My son just left for his first day of high school.. i can't believe i have a kid in high school.

sitting here now with my daughter who starts 4th grade today.  she's celebrating by eating chocolate chip pancakes!


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> feeling old!
> 
> My son just left for his first day of high school.. i can't believe i have a kid in high school.
> 
> sitting here now with my daughter who starts 4th grade today.  she's celebrating by eating chocolate chip pancakes!


Very cool!  I can't wait for my kids' first days of school!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Just trying to clear all the crap off my desk at work in preparation for my desk to move to a new room in my office either later today or tommorrow.  At the same time, I'm realizing that I save WAYYYYY to many completely useless pieces of paper


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 27, 2008)

traf  method of handling office detritus( mail) will solve your problem doc 

Use 1 0f teh 4 actions and get rid of clutter

T= Throw it away 
R= refer it to someone 
A = Act on it NOW
F+ file it


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> traf  method of handling office detritus( mail) will solve your problem doc
> 
> Use 1 0f teh 4 actions and get rid of clutter
> 
> ...



Yup, I know, my problem seems to be though that I think at the time that the F is what's needed, when in reality it should have been a T from day 1.  Atleast all the crap that i got rid of fit in only 2 trash bags


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

I just helped set a custom shaped monument out past Cabellas..It was top heavy with an all polished surface and it was on a hill in a place the crane could not reach..then we installed a jet black vase with Pc-7 superglue times 300..Now back in the office about to laminate about 400 cards..two at a time..woo hoo..JEA!!!!

Anticiapation for the 08-09 ski season is.....reaching a record high..


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

Just took a shower... kids are having a snack.  Then I'm going to take more pain pills and see if I can manage getting the kids out of the house by myself today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> feeling old!
> 
> My son just left for his first day of high school.. i can't believe i have a kid in high school.
> 
> sitting here now with my daughter who starts 4th grade today.  she's celebrating by eating chocolate chip pancakes!



You could be a grandpa anyday now..:smash:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Coffee, cream o wheat, pluot, CNBC and energy plays are makin $$. Maids coming shortly to clean up the pig sty.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

more than halfway done laminating...then going over to my parents house to walk the dog..and maybe eat some of their food..then back to work..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Just listening to someone in my waiting room whose voice could pass for Fran Drescher's   If the question keep coming from this person, I think I'm going to need to stick a few cotton rolls in my ears


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

At my parents house..I just walked the dog and now I'm heating up a slice of leftover pizza..then back to work for a couple more hours of fun in the office..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

About to get in the car and figure out what I'll be contributing to the "what's for lunch today" thread shortly


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

Just got back from the grocery store.  Kid 1 is eating fruit salad I made; Kid 2 is napping.  Will try to do some more homework, perhaps... or just sit back and relax.  Shoulder and chest hurt a bit, but not anywhere near as much as on Sat/Sun.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just listening to someone in my waiting room whose voice could pass for Fran Drescher's   If the question keep coming from this person, I think I'm going to need to stick a few cotton rolls in my ears



The best answer to her questions?

NO2

-w


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Right now I'm about to make my 4,000th post


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

I just checked out a tombstone at a local cemetery..about to put together some more photo albums of gravestones...so fun...is it beer thirty yet?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Gals are in cleaning mode, selling off some energy plays for a nice scalp, gonna ride the rest on Gustav over the weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Gals are in cleaning mode, selling off some energy plays for a nice scalp, gonna ride the rest on Gustav over the weekend.



A bunch of the long range runs on Gus's path now have him taking aim on New Orleans, and some of the models that I've seen on a couple of websites have the ridiculously low potential atmospheric pressure in the eye of Gus around then.  Meaning that if Gus reaches his potential first all the oil platforms off the AL/LA coast and then New Orleans could be staring straight at a Cat4/Cat 5 storm early next week   Just hope the the steering currents keep Gus a little East of what the forcasters are thinking and that would give him an extend run over some land later this week as he passes Cuba which might help keep him from getting anywhere near his potential.

need to watch Gus CLOSELY


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Call me crazy but I love watching hurricanes...or any other major weather event unfold from the comfort of my couch/computer..it looks like New Orleans could get slammed with a hurricane stronger than Katrina..this time people better start evacuating real early.

I just filed a little more..I started at 7AM so I should get out around 3PM..days where I help with deliveries and work in the office seem to drag out the longest.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> A bunch of the long range runs on Gus's path now have him taking aim on New Orleans, and some of the models that I've seen on a couple of websites have the ridiculously low potential atmospheric pressure in the eye of Gus around then.  Meaning that if Gus reaches his potential first all the oil platforms off the AL/LA coast and then New Orleans could be staring straight at a Cat4/Cat 5 storm early next week   Just hope the the steering currents keep Gus a little East of what the forcasters are thinking and that would give him an extend run over some land later this week as he passes Cuba which might help keep him from getting anywhere near his potential.
> 
> need to watch Gus CLOSELY



Yeah, let's hope N.O. is spared if it hits the gulf coast. I'm only playing the headline momentum on a thinly traded market pre holiday with some tight stops at this point.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm about to make my 4,000th post



congrats drjeff, you've been quite the postwhore this summer..


----------



## WJenness (Aug 27, 2008)

Trying to wrap a few things up to get out of here... It's the girlfriend's 21st birthday today, so I don't know if I'll make it in to work tomorrow... so I want to get stuff wrapped up now.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Trying to wrap a few things up to get out of here... It's the girlfriend's 21st birthday today, so I don't know if I'll make it in to work tomorrow... so I want to get stuff wrapped up now.
> 
> -w



Nice is she doing the 21 shots thing???


----------



## WJenness (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice is she doing the 21 shots thing???



We'll see how it goes...

Dinner later (me, her and a bunch of her friends) then out to the bars... who knows what will happen then.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

WJenness said:


> We'll see how it goes...
> 
> Dinner later (me, her and a bunch of her friends) then out to the bars... who knows what will happen then.
> 
> -w



Nice I'm a little jealous that you have such a young girlfriend..:-D


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

WJenness said:


> We'll see how it goes...
> 
> Dinner later (me, her and a bunch of her friends) then out to the bars... who knows what will happen then.
> 
> -w



Hopefully not seeing that dinner again.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> congrats drjeff, you've been quite the postwhore this summer..



Now that's a true compliment coming from you GSS


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Now that's a true compliment coming from you GSS




Last night you were in rare postwhore form,,,every two minutes...you had two additional posts..my average is getting back to around 20 posts per day...mad steezy yo!!!!

I left work a minute ago and I'm back over at my parents house..I'm going to feed the dog and do a few errands..I'm thinking about burning off a few calories on my Dads rowing machine..


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

finishing doing an update for the blog. usefull stuff if you have ever had your cable box hum when you hook it up to your stereo.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Eating a burrito...drinking Rolling Rock..gonna get small in a few...and Jeopardy is on at 7PM..it's college Jeopardy so the questions are mad easy,,


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> finishing doing an update for the blog. usefull stuff if you have ever had your cable box hum when you hook it up to your stereo.



Let's check out that blog, homeboy.


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Let's check out that blog, homeboy.



http://stevethesoundman.blogspot.com/


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

Cementing lots of crowns in peoples mouth's this morning.  Not as much fun as getting people's teeth ready for the crown,  but it does make for a nice relaxing morning in my profession


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm in charge of the office...I just had all three phone lines going at the same time.  In a little bit..the boss is taking over while I run out to a local cemetery to get a price quote.  Apparently a cemetery backhoe damaged a large monument and they need a replacement..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

hardline said:


> http://stevethesoundman.blogspot.com/



Nice...are you in any of the pictures?  Oh yeah and lots of yum yum honeys or whatever you call them..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2008)

Modifying Vacation plans my wife found out this am at her check-up she has a FAST growing cataract and will now require surgery on Sept 18  so gotta change the plan

so we'll  g to our place @ Bolton Landing for 10 days  then  see our daughter 's family in MA  then  bag the last two weeks of our September trip so she can get this taken care of  

After she recovers  we'll then go see our son in Manhattan in Oct


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Modifying Vacation plans my wife found out this am at her check-up she has a FAST growing cataract and will now require surgery on Sept 18  so gotta change the plan
> 
> so we'll  g to our place @ Bolton Landing for 10 days  then  see our daughter 's family in MA  then  bag the last two weeks of our September trip so she can get this taken care of
> 
> After she recovers  we'll then go see our son in Manhattan in Oct



Vibes+++++++ to your wife..that's alot of travel..any big ski trips planned for this winter?  With being retired..you could take an epic road trip out west..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Nap time now ..



Sweet so you take a nap on your lunch break???

Right now finishing lunch..then putting together more deliveries for the truck driver..lots and lots of tombstones coming in and ready to be delivered..we get another shipment of about 20 finished monuments around 2:30PM


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Starting my weekend now....is it Friday yet?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Starting my weekend now....is it Friday yet?



For you everyday is Friday..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

I just went through a huge pile of mail including 8 new orders...steezy..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Vibes+++++++ to your wife..that's alot of travel..any big ski trips planned for this winter?  With being retired..you could take an epic road trip out west..



Thanks Steeze !!  As you know this  woman i'm married to  is my central focus in life -- she is precious to me .

Prez week to various site thru out Northeast -- one of my friends want me to go to Copper with him he has a friend that has a condo ther  i'd luv to do it


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Starting my weekend now....is it Friday yet?



In about 2 and a half it hours it will be for me!   :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

drjeff said:


> In about 2 and a half it hours it will be for me!   :beer:



I'm definitely in weekend mode..another hour or so of work today and then a halfday tomorrow and I'm ready...

I just answered the phone and sent a fax...and I just had a burp that taste like the chili I consumed 2 hours ago..uke:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm definitely in weekend mode..another hour or so of work today and then a halfday tomorrow and I'm ready...
> 
> I just answered the phone and sent a fax...and I just had a burp that taste like the chili I consumed 2 hours ago..uke:



Right now I'm down to the last 2 patients before I start my extended Labor Day Weekend 

I'm betting that it's going to seem like the clock is moving in reverse for the next 90 minutes or so


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm down to the last 2 patients before I start my extended Labor Day Weekend
> 
> I'm betting that it's going to seem like the clock is moving in reverse for the next 90 minutes or so



You and the wife partying tonight after the kids go to bed????  Get out the disco ball and crank some steezy tunes...dance party..what what..oh yeah..uh huh uh huh...lol


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You and the wife partying tonight after the kids go to bed????  Get out the disco ball and crank some steezy tunes...dance party..what what..oh yeah..uh huh uh huh...lol



Holding off the partying until tommorrow after my mother in-law shows up to watch the kids and we hit the road for VT!  Tonight will just be the standard 2 or 3 start of a long weekend iced cold beers! :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2008)

Ma butt is draggin !!   Took the Queen to the doc for some measurements for the lens implant operation, then played 9 holes of absolute crappy golf again ( gottar get a Golf zenmaster0 just finished washing waxing and detailing the Saab Sportcombi for the trip 000000000000 I'm  a tired ass donkey now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Holding off the partying until tommorrow after my mother in-law shows up to watch the kids and we hit the road for VT!  Tonight will just be the standard 2 or 3 start of a long weekend iced cold beers! :beer:



You always refer to beer...as iced cold beers!!!...is that colder than refridgerator temperatures???  The lightbulb burned out in my refridgerator..and since I'm moving in a month..I'm probably just going to be ghetto and not replace it..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Gonna go power snooze


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You always refer to beer...as iced cold beers!!!...is that colder than refridgerator temperatures???  The lightbulb burned out in my refridgerator..and since I'm moving in a month..I'm probably just going to be ghetto and not replace it..




I'm a BIG fan of iced cold beers GSS.  But when push comes to shove, if needs be even just a "cool" beer will do the trick if I'm in a bind   :beer:

Right now I'm realizing that my last patient of the day isn't going to show up.  Oh darn!  I guess I'm done then


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

About to go to the local watering hole and drink a few iced cold beers.  $2 drafts of Sam Adams Summer and Magic Hat #9 on Thursdays...my boy Frank whose 82 years old will be there drinking ice cold Miller Lites for $1.25 until 6:00PM and then $2.25..Allentown Fair is across the street..but apparently they made it more family friendly and replaced the freak shows with more family entertainment.  I guess parents don't want their kids to see a bearded midget with no arms and giant boobs after plopping down $70 for Jonas Brothers tickets...Sir Mix Alot would love the Great Allentown Fair..especially by the Elephant Ears..definitely some ladies with junk in the truck..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> About to go to the local watering hole and drink a few *iced cold* beers.  $2 drafts of Sam Adams Summer and Magic Hat #9 on Thursdays...my boy Frank whose 82 years old will be there drinking *ice cold* Miller Lites for $1.25 until 6:00PM and then $2.25..



See there GSS, doesn't the word "beer" look much better with *iced cold* infront of it??   Not that the word beer looks bad with too many other words infront of it, except for maybe empty, spilled, or heaven forbid skunked 




> Allentown Fair is across the street..but apparently they made it more family friendly and replaced the freak shows with more family entertainment.  I guess parents don't want their kids to see a bearded midget with no arms and giant boobs after plopping down $70 for Jonas Brothers tickets...Sir Mix Alot would love the Great Allentown Fair..especially by the Elephant Ears..definitely some ladies with junk in the truck..



Oh boy, GSS after happy hour across the street from thousands of hormone enraged teenie boppers waiting to see the Jonas Brothers. 

There could be some real interesting post whoring going on later tonight


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Just woke up from a power snooze  and sippin an ice pick, a bit ghetto, but it was the first mixer I saw in the fridge. GSS: pound down enough beers and yer sure to be the spectacle at the fair. Maybe bust out "some crispy dance moves while juggling tater tots". Just don't frighten the kids.


----------



## krisskis (Aug 28, 2008)

severine said:


> Very cool!  I can't wait for my kids' first days of school!!!



I am counting down the days til school starts...i am SOOO done with summer. Took my daughter to the middle school today to get her locker combo and out her supplies in it...she put her mirror, shelves and wallpaper in it....geez....first day of middle school next tuesday and im wondering if shes going to be able to open her locker...took her about 30 tries today to open it...LOL.

Son starts his sophmore year on tuesday...seeems like yesterday i was sending him to Pre-K.


----------



## krisskis (Aug 28, 2008)

My "labor day weekend" started LAST friday...im on vacation ;-) Back to work on Sept 4th, after i get the kids settled back into school mode.

Now that i think of it, its not really a vacation for me....i have been driving my kids to and from football practice, cheer practice, friends houses....etc....i feel like i live in my car.

Oh yea....got my truck back yesterday!! My black beauty is shiny and new again!! Only 6K in repairs....AND i got my deductible back before i even had to pick it up!!


----------



## severine (Aug 28, 2008)

Kris - Your kids start late!  Everyone around here started yesterday.

Warp Daddy - My thoughts to you and your wife for a successful surgery. 

Right now... I'm wishing the kids would go to sleep.  Long day out shopping with my sister and we got home kind of late.  Their schedule is off and it's hard to get them to go to sleep after days like this.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2008)

getting ready for fantasy football draft !!


----------



## severine (Aug 28, 2008)

Kids are asleep, just ate an awesome salad, going to scrounge up something else before I sit in front of the TV.  Taking a night off from homework.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Watching some convention coverage and the weather channel, I like the smooth jazz tunes they play.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 28, 2008)

hardline said:


> http://stevethesoundman.blogspot.com/



Neat.  Sidebar has a cabaret license?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

Back from the bar..time for leftover Quesidillas and water,.it's a bad sign when I know I'll be hungover tomorrow morning and it's only 9PM..doh


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 28, 2008)

Did you make it to the elephant ears area and throw down some sir mix a lot raps?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Did you make it to the elephant ears area and throw down some sir mix a lot raps?



no..i drank alot..and now am f-xd yp


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> no..i drank alot..and now am f-xd yp



And mad steezey dancing to impresses the Jonas Brother's fans tonight there GSS??? 

Right now I'm just chillin on the couch watching doing some channel surfing


----------



## hardline (Aug 28, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Neat.  Sidebar has a cabaret license?



not really its not like its a dance club more lounge than anything else. between sidebar and vintage nextdoor they probally do a 800 to a 1000 a night thursday thru saturday. there are two crowds the afterwork and latenight. i have to be there all day tomorrow trying to hook up a slingbox because i couldn't get the cable for the sat dish down from the roof top. ill give you the 1$ tour tomorrow which includes lots of beer.


----------



## Paul (Aug 28, 2008)

severine said:


> Kris - Your kids start late!  Everyone around here started yesterday.



Wow, not until after Labor Day for us. School system in town is worthless here, tho'


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wow, not until after Labor Day for us. School system in town is worthless here, tho'



Total mix of start dates in my part of CT.  I've had kids in my office who had their 1st days Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday this week and then a couple don't start until next Tuesday and Wednesday
and a couple of the privates don't go back until Monday the 8th.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 28, 2008)

About to watch a certain gentleman give a certain speech about hope.


----------



## severine (Aug 28, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> About to watch a certain gentleman give a certain speech about hope.


Nice way to skirt that one! 

Watching the news, reading the mail.  Watched "Ski Bums" earlier - not bad.  Mostly just getting ready for sleepy-time now.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 29, 2008)

Just woke up after a pretty incredible night in Denver. My head hurts and I have to get some work done.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> About to watch a certain gentleman give a certain speech about hope.



 +1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Once again in charge of the office..leaving work at noon..then having a steezy lunch and chillin...going hiking at 4:00PM on the Appalachian Trail..with a mandatory safety meeting..

The phones have been dead at work..in the past two hours..it's been one wrong number and one cemetery foundation installer..Tuesday will be really busy though because people will realize that the summer is just about over and will want to order grandmas headstone to have it installed before the weather breaks..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Just woke up after a pretty incredible night in Denver. My head hurts and I have to get some work done.



My hangover is almost worn off..beer before liquor never been sicker..uke:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2008)

Crankin tunes on the Gibson right now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Crankin tunes on the Gibson right now



When I saw Gibson..the fist thing I thought was Debbie Gibson..do you have a whammy bar???  I used to play the electric guitar back in the day..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 29, 2008)

Slept late, did a little gardening, drinking bloody marys, gonna catch some rays in the tub after lunch, post whoring, weather watching, checkin out McCain's hottie running mate, YEEEAAA, it's TGIF!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow with AlpineZone down..I actually got alot of work done...getting back to funeral directors about inscriptions, collection calls, order processing, updating the delivery list...wow


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

Eating dinner..watching the end of the Phillies game..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When I saw Gibson..the fist thing I thought was Debbie Gibson..do you have a whammy bar???  I used to play the electric guitar back in the day..



Nope -- it s a Gibson "Les Paul Standard "  pretty poular model for lots of axemen-- no need for whammy i have a Boss GT6  guitar effects processor that replicates a whole series of multiple effects and different amp cabinets  so  you can customize multiple effects simultaneously and program them for sequential play -------------------FUN 

I also have a Fender telecaster


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2008)

Having a second cup of coffee in between coats of stain on my larger lower deck. I expect to be done with this tedious project early this afternoon. Perfect day for it. Sunny, dry and breezy.


----------



## severine (Aug 31, 2008)

Getting ready for the family picnic @ 2PM.  The little guy is coming down with a cold so I don't know how long he'll last, but we're going to try to go.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2008)

Back from golf..


----------



## hardline (Aug 31, 2008)

debating if i should go into the city to watch the colorado game this evening.


----------



## Terry (Aug 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> Having a second cup of coffee in between coats of stain on my larger lower deck. I expect to be done with this tedious project early this afternoon. Perfect day for it. Sunny, dry and breezy.


Any project that involves paint or stain also calls for cold beer!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 31, 2008)

Jumped rope for 20 minutes. Surfing the channels to see if anyone's interviewing the same folks that were publicly praying for rain and storms for last Thursday night. Gotta be careful what you pray for...ROFLMAO!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 31, 2008)

Just watched the Yanks SMACK the Jays around to pull within one game of the division leading Rays and mathematically eliminate the Red Sox!!  October baseball, here we come....The Cathedral of Baseball won't be shutting down in September!

I also just drank a bottle of Jack to drown my misery and to help me invent total lies.  :sad:


----------



## hardline (Aug 31, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Just watched the Yanks SMACK the Jays around to pull within one game of the division leading Rays and mathematically eliminate the Red Sox!!  October baseball, here we come....The Cathedral of Baseball won't be shutting down in September!
> 
> I also just drank a bottle of Jack to drown my misery and to help me invent total lies.  :sad:



you must feel pretty good.

deffinatly going to watch the game the DJ for a while. should be lots o NYU girls out. woot for college girls


----------



## hardline (Aug 31, 2008)

hanging out with 200 or so CU fans waiting for the game to end so i can start DJing. the CU girls are a little crusty.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2008)

watching the Hurricane coverage..


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 1, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Just watched the Yanks SMACK the Jays around to pull within one game of the division leading Rays and mathematically eliminate the Red Sox!!  October baseball, here we come....The Cathedral of Baseball won't be shutting down in September!
> 
> I also just drank a bottle of Jack to drown my misery and to help me invent total lies.  :sad:



You had me going for a bit. :beer: I drank a lot of Jack in the mid 90's to 2000 for the same reason.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 1, 2008)

Recovering at my buddy's beach house in Seabrook, NH.

We hiked Mt. Washington yesterday.

Everything hurts.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2008)

Hanging out at my parents house...going to go out and buy some beer in a little bit..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 1, 2008)

Took a nice bike ride along the river, happy to see Gustav was mostly a lotta wind and not too damaging, oil's folding like a cheap suit and I'm starting the week in the red.


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

grilling a few shrimp for a snack.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2008)

Still trying to rehydrate after Brewfest Weekend at Mount Snow!  Between myself, my wife, one of my hygienist's and her husband the 4 of us went rhough almost 50 beer tokens at the Brewfest and then there were ALOT of empty's that i had to clean up each of the last 2 mornings from around the hottub at my place   A very fun weekend with some good friends, and we're already making plans for the 2009 edition of Mount Snow Brewfest! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 3, 2008)

Right now I'm thinking that 40 something women from the North who speak with an accent don't 'ya know are pretty darn impressive


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2008)

I just sold a $6,000 tombstone...and the ladies were so friendley that I gave them a $250 discount..,


----------



## bigbog (Sep 4, 2008)

*today*

...Am drawing up a design to cut for my OC-1 pedestal/bulkhead and am waiting for UPS to show with a thin polyethylene sheet for a 2nd layer for the hull floor in my OC-1.   Cutting & glueing to happen later.  Raking leaves from one wacko tree of mine....and cutting limbs from it...not a healthy tree...it's last year...but wanna get it by myself, little at a time without paying for it to be done.
...is this exciting or what! ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2008)

Eating a late lunch..


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

Writing my journal entry for my first writing assignment.  It was to be 550 words; I'm at 2350 words and the day isn't anywhere near done yet.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Writing my journal entry for my first writing assignment.  It was to be 550 words; I'm at 2350 words and the day isn't anywhere near done yet.



Egads!

That sounds like the first "One page" plot summary I wrote in 7th grade that ended up being 6 pages!

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Writing my journal entry for my first writing assignment.  It was to be 550 words; I'm at 2350 words and the day isn't anywhere near done yet.



Wow...2350 words is like 10 pages...very verbose..


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Egads!
> 
> That sounds like the first "One page" plot summary I wrote in 7th grade that ended up being 6 pages!
> 
> -w


I've been in a reflective mood all day... and we're supposed to be going into great detail like the author this is based upon.  Henceforth, I have about 7 pages already.  I guess once I opened the floodgates, I couldn't shut them again.  

It's all good.... I'm finding it somewhat therapeutic.


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

Dishes.  I've been putting off washing them all day. 

BTW, journal entry is up to 2460 words now.  :lol:


----------



## hardline (Sep 4, 2008)

i had a slight mishap on a job today. so i put the results up on my blog.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice go man...

What did you take out with that oops? 1 TV? All video and internet for sidebar? Something in between?

Related aside: I hate terminating coax. It's impossible for me to do it and not either end up with filings from the braided shielding under my skin or terminating it poorly and getting a crappy signal. If I did it more than once every two years I'd probably have better results.

-w


----------



## billski (Sep 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Writing my journal entry for my first writing assignment.  It was to be 550 words; I'm at 2350 words and the day isn't anywhere near done yet.


Can you get marked down for failure to follow directions?  My profs would have.  "The path to hell is paved with good intentions."


----------



## billski (Sep 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Dishes.  I've been putting off washing them all day.


Can't they wait for the weekend?  Or until they walk away on their own?


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

billski said:


> Can you get marked down for failure to follow directions?  My profs would have.  "The path to hell is paved with good intentions."


Goodness, I hope not!    Final product (still needs to be edited) is 2985 words.    She said she wanted _detailed_ entries.  She probably figured nobody had that much to say about 1 day in their lives.  :lol:



billski said:


> Can't they wait for the weekend?  Or until they walk away on their own?


I wish!!!! I HATE washing the dishes!


----------



## billski (Sep 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> watching the Hurricane coverage..



Ike is way more formidable than Hanna (125mph vs. 65mph.)  Whatever Ike hits is going to cause some serious damage.


----------



## billski (Sep 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Goodness, I hope not!    Final product (still needs to be edited) is 2985 words.    She said she wanted _detailed_ entries.  She probably figured nobody had that much to say about 1 day in their lives.  :lol:
> 
> 
> I wish!!!! I HATE washing the dishes!



Unless you know this prof well, I'd seriously think about dropping her a note to confirm your presumption.  I know lots of professorial types and while some reward extra effort, some also abhor having to read too much and will credit you appropriately.  I've seen people knocked down a grade for going over the proscription.  Seriously.  I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## billski (Sep 5, 2008)

severine said:


> She said she wanted _detailed_ entries.



If I was teaching, I'd give more credit to quality over quantity.  I don't want to discourage, just level-set and be sure you're matching the assignment expectation.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

billski said:


> If I was teaching, I'd give more credit to quality over quantity.  I don't want to discourage, just level-set and be sure you're matching the assignment expectation.



Also, remember that your prof will be reading not just yours,  but all the other students in your class too.  If it's a big class,  that prof will probably appreciate quality and brevity over quality and quantity, especially along about the 30th one their reading.

I run into this quite often, where when I tend to write things, as my wife puts it, I'll often get "diarrhea of the mouth" and the words just keep flowing on out.  My wife's parent's are both retired college profs, and from years of writing journal articles/texts, etc they've become very good at editing, and passed that trait onto her.  As a result, she'll often take something I've written and cut out 1/2 the words,  and once I've swallowed my pride and re-read her edited version of my "masterpiece",  9 times out of 10, her condensed version of my work not only reads faster, but is also a better piece of work.


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

There are 8 people in my class.  I've had this professor before.  Yes, quality over quantity.  It was not intentionally long; I had a lot to say.  She also allows as many revisions as you want before you get a final grade.  Like I said, she asked for a _detailed_ entry just like the author we were reading (who also had long entries... most were 12-20 pages for each day).  But I am shooting off an email to her anyway to ask a formatting question and I will ask her opinion.  Thanks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

I just went out and checked out 4 tombstones..basic rubbings, photos and measurements..I get out of work in an hour and at 2:30PM I'm playing in a huge online poker tournement.  I won a smaller tournement to win a free seat into this.  There will likely be 4-6,000 participants with a 1+ million dollar prize pool up for grab..my seat would normally be $215...I hope to play really solid and make it to the money and from there maybe make it big...last years winner of this tournement won $160,000 and it last for 15 hours..I better buy some red bull just in case I go deep..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

hardline said:


> i had a slight mishap on a job today. so i put the results up on my blog.



Can you post a link to your blog??


----------



## WJenness (Sep 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just went out and checked out 4 tombstones..basic rubbings, photos and measurements..I get out of work in an hour and at 2:30PM I'm playing in a huge online poker tournement.  I won a smaller tournement to win a free seat into this.  There will likely be 4-6,000 participants with a 1+ million dollar prize pool up for grab..my seat would normally be $215...I hope to play really solid and make it to the money and from there maybe make it big...last years winner of this tournement won $160,000 and it last for 15 hours..I better buy some red bull just in case I go deep..



My buddy is playing in that one tomorrow... good luck.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Can you post a link to your blog??



I can, http://stevethesoundman.blogspot.com/

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

WJenness said:


> My buddy is playing in that one tomorrow... good luck.
> 
> -w




On pokerstars???  Here is the schedule for the WCOOP..World Championship of Online Poker.  I'm playing in the NL Hold Em..6-max..meaning there's 6-people per table instead of 9.  http://www.pokerstars.com/wcoop/

The Main Event on September 21st offers what could be the richest prizepool in online poker.  Unfortunately the buy-in is $5200..but I'll most likely try to get a seat through online Satallite qualifiers.  I earned my $215 seat in today event through a $4 rebuy tournement.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> On pokerstars???  Here is the schedule for the WCOOP..World Championship of Online Poker.  I'm playing in the NL Hold Em..6-max..meaning there's 6-people per table instead of 9.  http://www.pokerstars.com/wcoop/
> 
> The Main Event on September 21st offers what could be the richest prizepool in online poker.  Unfortunately the buy-in is $5200..but I'll most likely try to get a seat through online Satallite qualifiers.  I earned my $215 seat in today event through a $4 rebuy tournement.



Pokerstars yes, but I'm wrong... he's playing the limit event tomorrow... though I was just talking to him and I think he's going to play the NL 6-max this afternoon.

He's pretty good. He spent a couple of years not working and just playing online poker... He just came back to work a few months ago but only because he was bored with not working.

-w


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

Just heard back from my professor and it was good news.   The 550 words was the basis for grading... more words are fine, you actually lose less points for each error then.   Since we're able to edit these several times before submitting for final grading, I'm not concerned.

Right now, I'm getting the kids ready to go swimming with their grandpa.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

Back from the Farmers Market which was closed for the past few weeks due to the Great Allentown Fair...I got some goodies to eat during my poker tournement and a couple cans of Sugar Free Redbull as well..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 5, 2008)

Tradin and scalpin, it ain't pretty out there. 8 days tobaccy free is my big accomplishment for September. Prolly packed on 3-5 pounds eating like a pig in the past week.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Tradin and scalpin, it ain't pretty out there. 8 days tobaccy free is my big accomplishment for September. Prolly packed on 3-5 pounds eating like a pig in the past week.



Keep up the good work Mo!  Think of all the extra $$ you'll be makin' not buying the cancer sticks!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Keep up the good work Mo!  Think of all the extra $$ you'll be makin' not buying the cancer sticks!



I'll second that!

And in a few more days you'll realize how disgusting smokers smell.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

Kids are swimming with grandpa.  I went to the post office and grocery store.  I should vacuum but I'd like to take advantage of the peace and quiet and just chill for a while... it's been a long week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

Busted out of poker tournement oh well..I made it a whole 50 minutes before I took a bad beat...doh


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Tough Luck .. I got invited over to the new g/f house tonight .. I wonder who will have the more interesting evening now?



Probably you...lol..remember to bring breath mints..lol..in case you have a hot and heavy makeout session.. and wear something spiffy like the outfit in my Avatar picture..


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Tough Luck .. I got invited over to the new g/f house tonight .. I wonder who will have the more interesting evening now?


And how long ago was it that you said no more women unless she skis and snowboards....?   Does she?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 6, 2008)

Just got back from doing a little yard sale shopping for tools and taking the dogs out for a hike in the woods before the big rain moves in.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2008)

Going over to my parents house in a few,...having dinner with them....drinking a Rolling Rock


----------



## hardline (Sep 6, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I purchased me a  2009 Never Summer SL-R 164 snowboard today .. this just might become my new sweetie ..:smile:
> 
> Winter setups for this season:
> 1.Never Summer Titan 169
> ...



i can't belive you have a mini. you jib honk. whe are going to butter some boxes.

why don't you get a prior atv?

just out curiostiy how tall are you? and weight? 169 is a big board.


----------



## hardline (Sep 6, 2008)

im sitting in the amp room at one of the venues i did plotting tours on mansfield.


----------



## billski (Sep 6, 2008)

1. posting ski club updates
2. doing the boring filing, bill paying, grass planting and other boring domestic duties that I skillfully avoided on more pleasant days last winter and spring.  I am proudly 10 months behind on my filing...
This muggy hot air will soon be but a nightmare and I'll be raking leaves and tasting snow in the air.....


----------



## drjeff (Sep 6, 2008)

Drying the dogs off after letting them outside.  Right now, the remains of Hanna are just absolutely pouring down on my house


----------



## Geoff (Sep 7, 2008)

I finally unpacked my bags from Chile and threw everything in the washing machine.


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

Kids were up uber early today.  Changed diapers, fed the kids, washed the dishes from the last 2 days ... It's only 7:30AM.   If I can get them to behave, I'll probably work on some homework next.


----------



## dmc (Sep 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I purchased me a  2009 Never Summer SL-R 164 snowboard today .. this just might become my new sweetie ..:smile:
> 
> Winter setups for this season:
> 1.Never Summer Titan 169
> ...



Nice quiver...

My Arbor Crossbow 166 arrived last week...  
Still thinking of getting a Titan 169 before i head out to ride big mountains..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 7, 2008)

Gathering up the family to hit the diner for breakfast!!!


----------



## AMAC2233 (Sep 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I'll probably work on some homework next.



You and I both...got to love Sundays...first weekend of the school year.


----------



## Skier75 (Sep 7, 2008)

Reading others posts on the hiking that I missed yesterday. Can't do a hike today, hubby's got a road association mtg to go to at 12:00.

Gonna make a blueberry coffee cake for work and us to eat, clean hourse, then maybe later on take our kayaks out on the pond to check out the high water.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2008)

Going over to my parents house to walk the dog and eat their food..going hiking on the appalachian trail later this afternoon...laundry at some point as well..


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

Getting ready to go for my stance/alignment evaluation.    Got the boots and socks out and I'll be leaving shortly!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 7, 2008)

Overdid it with buttermilk banana pancakes this AM. Reading and watching news, gonna run a few errands later.


----------



## Terry (Sep 7, 2008)

Just finished putting in and stacking the last pickupload of my winters firewood. It is a great feeling to have it done. Now I can concentrate on finishing the laundry room, hunting season, and skiing! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2008)

Doing Laundry...leaving for hiking in 2 hours..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 7, 2008)

Farting around in the office, Dallas/Browns in the background, prepping some veg for the grill.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

At work...luckily the boss is on a cruise so I'll be farting around on the internet alot this week..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Selling into a sucker rally and bailing on most equities, trying to figure out if they're socializing incompetence and theft on wall street or privatizing the US Treasury and taxpayer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Just logged in some new orders...rewarding myself with more internet surfing..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Selling into a sucker rally and bailing on most equities, trying to figure out if they're socializing incompetence and theft on wall street or privatizing the US Treasury and taxpayer.



Welfare for the wealthy. :-x


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2008)

dropping tom brady from my fantasy football teams!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 8, 2008)

Just watching some completely mindless TV while surfing the net and coming up with excuse #768 about why I don't think I'm going down into the basement and getting on the excercise equipment tonight


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Watching some MNF on ESPN? 2 games? Somebody bring me up to speed.


----------



## hardline (Sep 9, 2008)

just got home from an event. i forgot it is fashon week in NYC. tonight was a party for W mag. tommorrow is betsy johnson and there is a bunch of others. it makes for a fun week free booze and hot models. i really like my life. if anyone wants to stop by pm me.


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> just got home from an event. i forgot it is fashon week in NYC. tonight was a party for W mag. tommorrow is betsy johnson and there is a bunch of others. it makes for a fun week free booze and hot models. i really like my life. if anyone wants to stop by pm me.


Sounds like a lot of fun! 

Right now... waking up.  The kids are watching "Wizard of Oz" and I'll be hopping in the shower shortly.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

At work..we just received like 2 inches of rain in 20 minutes and it was so dark..now just light rain..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

Getting ready to deal with a hypochondriac


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready to deal with a hypochondriac



Just start muttering under your breath "oh boy, oh boy, oh boy" while you're looking around in his/her mouth.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 9, 2008)

Wondering why it's so effen hot in the office today.

I have a feeling the space heater brigade has attacked the thermostat again...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Wondering why it's so effen hot in the office today.
> 
> I have a feeling the space heater brigade has attacked the thermostat again...
> 
> -w



Hate that. Get a sweater!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Wondering why it's so effen hot in the office today.
> 
> I have a feeling the space heater brigade has attacked the thermostat again...
> 
> -w



Oh no..me and the office manager at work are always fighting over the thermostat..I think she's wearing a sweater now..while I'm sweating..


----------



## WJenness (Sep 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Hate that. Get a sweater!



Seriously... You can put on a sweater, or I can walk around in my boxers... you choose.

(My pasty white overweight self has an inkling as to which way they'd all decide).

-w


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Just start muttering under your breath "oh boy, oh boy, oh boy" while you're looking around in his/her mouth.



Not a bad delivery there wa-loaf  

 Personally my style involves the deep sigh, the head shake and the "tick, tick, tick" sound after taking a peek   I find that by putting those 3 things together I can usually get them reaching for their Prozac pretty quickly


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 9, 2008)

Did a couple hours in the gym, munchin on a croissant, and watching oil tumble. Prediction: OPEC leaves production alone until their Dec meeting, oil drops under 100/bbl, and gas prices head into the low 3's, 4 more years are assured, then oil heads higher next year. Just a feeling.


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

Trying to stay awake to read The Fencing Master.  Today is too dark for reading.    I actually took the coffee pot out and made some extra strong Coconut Macaroon coffee to turn into ice coffee.  (I _never_ make coffee, and rarely drink it.)

I also have a sausage patty going because ... well, it's lunch time and I'm hungry.  :lol:  Then it's back to reading.  Only 19 pgs in... I have 108 to go by 6:30PM tomorrow...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

Chilling on the net..I have a customer coming in at 1:00PM whose wants a tombstone with lots of hebrew..it's a good thing she knows hebrew..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Trying to stay awake to read The Fencing Master.  Today is too dark for reading.    I actually took the coffee pot out and made some extra strong Coconut Macaroon coffee to turn into ice coffee.  (I _never_ make coffee, and rarely drink it.)
> 
> I also have a sausage patty going because ... well, it's lunch time and I'm hungry.  :lol:  Then it's back to reading.  Only 19 pgs in... I have 108 to go by 6:30PM tomorrow...



mmmmm Sausage


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Right now I have the office to myself..only one voicemail overnight..wow it's a nice late summer morning.  In the 50s and sunnmy..


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

Printing my paper for my English class (official total is 2872 words!).  Then I'll be working on the reading assignment.  Prolly eat something, since I haven't yet today.  I lost 5 lbs over the last week.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Enjoying a cup of coffee and going thru mail


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Eating lunch..surfing the net..going to check out a tombstone for a duplicate in a little bit..


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 10, 2008)

On an interminable and boring conference call.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> On an interminable and boring conference call.



Wow surfing the net during a conferance call..I'm already starting to think about what I'm doing after work..I need to make a list of all the things I need to do in the next 3 weeks with respect to moving..and make sure I change my address with all the companies that send me bills and the post office..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Enjoying my 2nd cup of coffee and waiting for the cleaning gals. Thinking about cutting the lawn and mulching up the first layer of leaves. Then thought of a better reason why I shouldn't. It's amazing how much I can get done doing nothing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

I just smoked a cigarette with the office manager..some sort on menthal..I only smoke a cig about once a month..and I got pretty blunted off of it...


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2008)

Sitting in a conference room in Charlotte NC


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

Wishing the boy took a longer nap... he's very cranky.


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2008)

severine said:


> he's very cranky.



Me too...  I need a nap


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

eating chips and salsa..drinking Rolling Rock...going on an uber long walk in a little bit..a nice cool evening on tap..


----------



## hardline (Sep 10, 2008)

dmc said:


> Me too...  I need a nap



waking up from a nap. the glands in my throat  are all swollen and i have a huge fasion week event on friday. i also got calls for two new clubs. one in the city and huge one in greenpoint bkln. i told them we have to finish be for ski season or we are going to have problems. look like i may have a lot of extra coin so a 4 week tour may be in the works.


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> eating chips and salsa..drinking Rolling Rock...going on an uber long walk in a little bit..a nice cool evening on tap..



I'm in Charlotte NC... It's really humid...  really really humid...  
I totally brought the wrong clothes..  Working with a bank so I packed "dressy".....  Everyone here is in polo shirts... 
I'm overdressed...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Doing a load of laundry, gettin ready to post on the dinner thread.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2008)

at the YMCA watching my daughter's gymnastic class. running reports for 9:00 AM meeting.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 10, 2008)

Just ate seafood for the second night in a row. Went hiking in the whites today. Overall having a real good visit back to Maine/N.H..


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2008)

hardline said:


> waking up from a nap. the glands in my throat  are all swollen and i have a huge fasion week event on friday. i also got calls for two new clubs. one in the city and huge one in greenpoint bkln. i told them we have to finish be for ski season or we are going to have problems. look like i may have a lot of extra coin so a 4 week tour may be in the works.




COOL!

I was at LGA Sunday waiting for a flight...
The hotties getting off of planes headed to NYC for fashion week were incredible...
There were also lots of hot tennis players too....



Greenpoint...  nice...


----------



## hardline (Sep 10, 2008)

dmc said:


> COOL!
> 
> I was at LGA Sunday waiting for a flight...
> The hotties getting off of planes headed to NYC for fashion week were incredible...
> ...



ya its been kinda nutty. bumped into molly sims while i was getting a drink the other night(she was looking unhealthy). there was every famous person you can think of at the after party for betsy johnson last night(forgot my cam). i am taking tonight off. i forget what is tomorrow. friday there is something big that im renting a bunch of 50" screens to but i have to bail early because i have to DJ at 10. i wasn't really ready for this week. i just got flooded with request starting on sunday. the fasion companies leave everything to last possible second. one girl asked me what do you do? i asked her where she had been so far this week for venues? she had been to almost every place we built in the last two years. she and here freinds were impressed but i think they where only 18. after friday i am going to be burnt out on the whole scene.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

I just got off the phone with another match.com girl...I never put all my eggs in one basket..and this girl is stacked..


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just got off the phone with another match.com girl...I never put all my eggs in one basket..and this girl is stacked..



whatever happened to meeting people in real places...?


----------



## hardline (Sep 10, 2008)

dmc said:


> whatever happened to meeting people in real places...?



we(or at least i do) still do but it gives you access to people outside your normal circles.


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2008)

hardline said:


> we(or at least i do) still do but it gives you access to people outside your normal circles.



So go somewhere physically outside your "circle"...


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

From what I understand, it helps you weed out incompatible people faster.  I wouldn't know though... match.com wasn't in existence the last time I dated.

Right now, doing homework (sort of).


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

dmc said:


> So go somewhere physically outside your "circle"...



If there is a pretty girl I want to talk to at the bar and she's surrounded by 3 of her girlfriends..it's tough to just start a conversation..and I also have no idea if she is interested in a relationship or has a boyfriend/husband...alot of girls take their wedding rings off in bars so guys will buy them drinks.  On an online site it's cool.  You can browse different profiles..if you like a girl you can e-mail them..if e-mail correspondence goes well..you exchange phone numbers and if the phone conversation goes well..you meet.  I feel like I need to date lots of different women to find that special someone.  Back in the day internet dating used to just be for nerds but now it's very much mainstream and lots of people have had success with it.  

I'm sometimes envious of friends who work for big companies with lots of 20-something women..but I don't have that with my work.  Who knows maybe I'll meet the girl of my dreams in the produce section of the supermarket..


----------



## hardline (Sep 10, 2008)

dmc said:


> So go somewhere physically outside your "circle"...



like where? i have zero extra time. my job keeps really busy. if i could i would but if i want to retire in the next ten years i have to keep building my biz. which means i work all the time and i see mostly the same people. well at least people in the same industry. most of women i meet at the bars/lounges are fun for the night but thats about it.


----------



## hardline (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If there is a pretty girl I want to talk to at the bar and she's surrounded by 3 of her girlfriends..it's tough to just start a conversation..and I also have no idea if she is interested in a relationship or has a boyfriend/husband...alot of girls take their wedding rings off in bars so guys will buy them drinks.  On an online site it's cool.  You can browse different profiles..if you like a girl you can e-mail them..if e-mail correspondence goes well..you exchange phone numbers and if the phone conversation goes well..you meet.  I feel like I need to date lots of different women to find that special someone.  Back in the day internet dating used to just be for nerds but now it's very much mainstream and lots of people have had success with it.
> 
> I'm sometimes envious of friends who work for big companies with lots of 20-something women..but I don't have that with my work.  Who knows maybe I'll meet the girl of my dreams in the produce section of the supermarket..



ya your biz is a little tougher than mine but there is a high rate of signal to noise in mine. however its fun to do the rockstar thing sometimes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

hardline said:


> most of women i meet at the bars/lounges are fun for the night but thats about it.



Seriously...the last time I had a one night stand..I was thinking to myself on the drive home from her place,"Doesn't anybody want a relationship"...I want a girl who wants me for more than my curly hair and freestyle rapping skills.

On topic..I've been surfing the net for awhile..maybe I'll check out some ski porn on youtube..I should go to bed soon but I don't want to..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> ya your biz is a little tougher than mine but there is a high rate of signal to noise in mine. however its fun to do the rockstar thing sometimes.



There are pros and cons..I like working in a family business because I can make executive decisions and help my parents make more money..it's also nice getting out early enough for a couple hours of night-skiing everyday after work..but there are no Softball teams/happy hours and other commaraderie that my friends who work at Merck experience


----------



## hardline (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Seriously...the last time I had a one night stand..I was thinking to myself on the drive home from her place,"Doesn't anybody want a relationship"...I want a girl who wants me for more than my curly hair and freestyle rapping skills.
> 
> On topic..I've been surfing the net for awhile..maybe I'll check out some ski porn on youtube..I should go to bed soon but I don't want to..


 
i think the same thing most of the time. i am litlle old for one night stands but if its no sex or sex. i like sex. 

that being said if could find a girl/woman that would except what i do for a living and didn't start to geting all upset about my hours when we start geting close i would be in heaven but the reality is after you get close they think that somehow i am going to change what i do for a living. i put a lot of work into becoming good at what i do and get paid very well to do it. if they would be willing to take up the slack and make up the difference i would be down but i have yet to find someone.


----------



## hardline (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> There are pros and cons..I like working in a family business because I can make executive decisions and help my parents make more money..it's also nice getting out early enough for a couple hours of night-skiing everyday after work..but there are no Softball teams/happy hours and other commaraderie that my friends who work at Merck experience



i could have done the same thing with the family insurance bussines but it didn't use any of the skills i possess. i like building things not selling. granted i sell lots of equipment to build the things that i do but there is th creative element that i love. plus when i build or design something lots of people see it/hear it. straight up sales really kills me. i really love me job its th kind of job everone else wants but has no idea how to do and i am doing it. maybe it will be a relationship or my job but that a choice i am nowhere ready to make.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> i think the same thing most of the time. i am litlle old for one night stands but if its no sex or sex. i like sex.
> 
> that being said if could find a girl/woman that would except what i do for a living and didn't start to geting all upset about my hours when we start geting close i would be in heaven but the reality is after you get close they think that somehow i am going to change what i do for a living. i put a lot of work into becoming good at what i do and get paid very well to do it. if they would be willing to take up the slack and make up the difference i would be down but i have yet to find someone.



I'm the same..I want a girl who accepts me for me.  My ex tried to change me but nobody can turn GSS into a whipping boy.  Some of my friends/relatives have been fortunate enough to find laid-back partners while others are stuck with high strung wet-blankets.  I always wish skiing was more popular among young women.  It would be great to meet a girl skiing..but not many single women seem to go skiing..they all seem to be with their boyfriend/husband...oh well

On topic..MTV video music awards are on in the background..I took a walk earlier and I'm thinking about taking another walk..maybe to the ATM machine so if I get mugged..I'll have more than 8 bucks in my wallet..lol


----------



## hardline (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm the same..I want a girl who accepts me for me.  My ex tried to change me but nobody can turn GSS into a whipping boy.  Some of my friends/relatives have been fortunate enough to find laid-back partners while others are stuck with high strung wet-blankets.  I always wish skiing was more popular among young women.  It would be great to meet a girl skiing..but not many single women seem to go skiing..they all seem to be with their boyfriend/husband...oh well
> 
> On topic..MTV video music awards are on in the background..I took a walk earlier and I'm thinking about taking another walk..maybe to the ATM machine so if I get mugged..I'll have more than 8 bucks in my wallet..lol



i hear you.

put some pics up on the blog from the event on monday. i have been so busy lately that i have been slackin i havent even gone through the pics on POS from last week. someone told me that they took pics of me with some girl at a club in midtown i was playing at. i am kinda scared to start going through them. i might just wait till sunday and due an uber post with stuff from the last two weeks.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2008)

Trying to get used the the MAJOR reorganization of my desk at my office that occurred yesterday.  The folks that handle all of our computers and other tech stuff were in running cables and installing new workstations and as a result, the location of my desk changed completely.  As a creature of habit, and not having had enough caffiene yet this AM,  this new location is taking a few minutes to get used to.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Trying to get used the the MAJOR reorganization of my desk at my office that occurred yesterday.  The folks that handle all of our computers and other tech stuff were in running cables and installing new workstations and as a result, the location of my desk changed completely.  As a creature of habit, and not having had enough caffiene yet this AM,  this new location is taking a few minutes to get used to.



As long as you can surf the net between patients..AZ has been very quiet the last few days because a certain dentist hasn't been on here much.


I'm working on a database of funeral homes for a new mailing..I'm going to check in some granite bases this morning while it's still cool...then go out to three different cemeteries and check out tombstones for duplicates...I'm psyched that it's almost the weekend..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> As long as you can surf the net between patients..AZ has been very quiet the last few days because a certain dentist hasn't been on here much.
> 
> 
> I'm working on a database of funeral homes for a new mailing..I'm going to check in some granite bases this morning while it's still cool...then go out to three different cemeteries and check out tombstones for duplicates...I'm psyched that it's almost the weekend..




Glad to see that my post whoring was missed there GSS  

Right now I'm trying to figure out why the printer in my office, that was working perfectly before yesterday's major computer re-alignment in my office, won't even turn on(and yes it is plugged in  )


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2008)

Falling asleep reading _The Fencing Master_.  The book isn't bad... I'm just tired...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Back from checking out tombstones...checking out www.cardplayer.com and seeing how my buddy from high school Theo Tran is doing in the EPT Barcelona tournement.  $8200 Euro buy-in..$12,000 US


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Leaving work in a little bit and first going over to my place to grab some clothes and toileteries..to bring over to my parents place where I'll be dog-sitting until Sunday..they're on a cruise and the dog was at my Aunts until today..then I'll hit up the local bar for happy hour and chill with my 82 year old homeboy Frank..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 11, 2008)

Spent 5 hours steam cleaning all the carpets and rugs in the house. I usually use Stanley Steemer, but I'm all about saving the 350-400 bux these days. Those rugdoctor machines actually do a decent job. Now I'm getting small as a reward for bustin my butt.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Now I'm getting small as a reward for bustin my butt.


:beer::beer:

drinking a rolling rock and eating a pretzal at my parents house..just fed the dog..going to the bar for an hour or four..:beer:


----------



## hardline (Sep 12, 2008)

got up at 4:30 in the morning because one of my employees disapeared and hadn't been on a job site for three days. get to the job site only to find that it was only 2 hours worth of work to be done. the went over to hudson terrace to take a nap before the us weekly event that i have tonight at 5pm. load in at 1pm. i am getting drunk tonight. i need to relieve the strees of the last 24 hours.


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> i am getting drunk tonight. i need to relieve the strees of the last 24 hours.


I hear ya!!!

Let's see... after cleaning up a leaking poop diaper, reprimanding my daughter for stealing something she shouldn't have, discovering the drain pipes under the sink in the pantry are leaking BADLY (and leaving a message for the landlord), rewashing laundry from the other day when my daughter thought it would be fun to take off her diaper, poop on the bed and then dance in it... I'd say I've had a full morning.  Just waiting for the little guy to fall asleep (which he should have done easily considering how poorly he slept last night but he's fighting it, tooth & nail) so I can get going on my homework.

Can't wait for their Grandma to pick them up tonight!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

I just returned from a cemetery where I did a rubbing for a shaped carving..I saw our old inscription guy about 8 stones over from me but didn't say anything..we fired him last year because he was so slow and made quite a few errors where we had to replace the entire monument.  Our new guy is great and we paid him almost $6,000 last month..but made an equal amount of profit off his work.  Alot of people prebuy their tombstone and when they pass away all that's needed is the death date to be inscribed with portable sandblast equipment..


----------



## hardline (Sep 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just returned from a cemetery where I did a rubbing for a shaped carving..I saw our old inscription guy about 8 stones over from me but didn't say anything..we fired him last year because he was so slow and made quite a few errors where we had to replace the entire monument.  Our new guy is great and we paid him almost $6,000 last month..but made an equal amount of profit off his work.  Alot of people prebuy their tombstone and when they pass away all that's needed is the death date to be inscribed with portable sandblast equipment..



do they make the headstones from 3d models.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 12, 2008)

Killed my battery leaving the key in the ignition lastr nite, so around 10:30PM I hooked up my charger and went back out an hour later to discover the charger was dead. Called roadside service and they came by and charged me up, getting ready to do a BJ's  and Home Depot run to check out kitchen cabinet hardware for the "Fall Kitchen Project". It's going according to plan.  This hardware decision can be milked for at least a month or 2, since I just won't be able to agree on what style I like. Next thing ya know, it's March and I can work on the counters.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 12, 2008)

Right now I'm watching live video from a camera on the seawall in Galveston (I put the link up in the weather forum)

Based on how Ike looks and with all the water he's pushing, anyone choosing to stay in Galveston during the next 24 hours should at minimum be writing their names on multiple body parts with sharpies to help aid in their identification process in the next few days!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 12, 2008)

Just finished making my Kale, white bean, kielbasa soup. Turned out great, kale is very underrated. Added some chopped up tomatoes and potatoes. I love soup.


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Just finished making my Kale, white bean, kielbasa soup. Turned out great, kale is very underrated. Added some chopped up tomatoes and potatoes. I love soup.


If you don't mind the fat, I have a tasty kale casserole type thing that I make.  Kale, potatoes, kielbasa, and shredded cheese.  YUM.  Definitely underrated.

Right now... just ate a hot dog.  Sounds like the kid is asleep so I have a date with _The Fencing Master_.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 12, 2008)

severine said:


> If you don't mind the fat, I have a tasty kale casserole type thing that I make.  Kale, potatoes, kielbasa, and shredded cheese.  YUM.  Definitely underrated.
> 
> Right now... just ate a hot dog.  Sounds like the kid is asleep so I have a date with _The Fencing Master_.



Sounds delish. I'll give you a heads up for the recipe the next time I do something with kale. I still have to do something with the mustard greens and leeks. If you post it now, I'll forget it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> do they make the headstones from 3d models.



No...we don't do any of the manufacturing..another company cuts them into various shapes.  We deal with four main styles...lawn level markers, bevel markers, slant markers and monuments.  Slants sometimes sit on a base and monuments always sit on a base except for monoliths with are set into concrete.  The tops of slants and monuments are either flat, oval or serpentine..and they can be polished or unfinished.  The artist at the sandblast facility in western PA uses a computer program to draw up proofs for families to review and sign-off on..then we get the finished monuments delivered to us and we set them.  We also work with another artist who does custom etchings on Jet Black and Impala black monuments.  She has an $80,000 laser etching machine that is hooked up to a computer...I could take a picture of you...have our artist scan it into her computer and it can be etched right onto the monument and we do full color etchings as well...it's fun stuff..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm watching live video from a camera on the seawall in Galveston (I put the link up in the weather forum)
> 
> Based on how Ike looks and with all the water he's pushing, anyone choosing to stay in Galveston during the next 24 hours should at minimum be writing their names on multiple body parts with sharpies to help aid in their identification process in the next few days!



I'm looking forward to watching live coverage of ike this afternoon/evening..Gustav was kind of a letdown but Ike looks serious..


----------



## hardline (Sep 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No...we don't do any of the manufacturing..another company cuts them into various shapes.  We deal with four main styles...lawn level markers, bevel markers, slant markers and monuments.  Slants sometimes sit on a base and monuments always sit on a base except for monoliths with are set into concrete.  The tops of slants and monuments are either flat, oval or serpentine..and they can be polished or unfinished.  The artist at the sandblast facility in western PA uses a computer program to draw up proofs for families to review and sign-off on..then we get the finished monuments delivered to us and we set them.  We also work with another artist who does custom etchings on Jet Black and Impala black monuments.  She has an $80,000 laser etching machine that is hooked up to a computer...I could take a picture of you...have our artist scan it into her computer and it can be etched right onto the monument and we do full color etchings as well...it's fun stuff..



i do alot of 3d prototyping so i was thinging about designing my own stone. my friend has a 5 axis cnc but wasn't sure about working with stone pluss he didn't want to do it because he thought it was a little morbid and might be self fullfilling.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> i do alot of 3d prototyping so i was thinging about designing my own stone. my friend has a 5 axis cnc but wasn't sure about working with stone pluss he didn't want to do it because he thought it was a little morbid and might be self fullfilling.



Do you have a cemetery plot somewhere???

I'm about to take out the trash at work and close the office down..then I'm getting a haircut so I look good on my date tomorrow....then hit up the Allentown Farmers Market...then hit up the beer store..then go to my parents house and walk the dog...then it's beer thirty followed by get small thirty....Holla..


----------



## hardline (Sep 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you have a cemetery plot somewhere???
> 
> I'm about to take out the trash at work and close the office down..then I'm getting a haircut so I look good on my date tomorrow....then hit up the Allentown Farmers Market...then hit up the beer store..then go to my parents house and walk the dog...then it's beer thirty followed by get small thirty....Holla..



funny enough i have three. one only lets you have normal headstones or the ground ones but the one our grand parents got will let me do what ever i want.

so i just started drinking and now im just waiting for the celebs to show up. its supossed to be crazy. i just want to get down town and play some music and dj. the whole celeb/hangers on scene is sooooo last year. they have a bunch debra messing outfits from the starter wife on display so if any of the girls want pics let me know.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 12, 2008)

Lookin at some tile samples and paint samples. It gives her hope that something is getting done with the illusive "Fall Kitchen Project". Sippin a goose on the rox.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 12, 2008)

watching the rain come down.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

I just took the dog for a walk in the rain..gonna go hunting for some dinner soon..


----------



## hardline (Sep 12, 2008)

so far we got elizabeth hurly, haselbacks wife, and paris hilton. oooo sooo much fun. and janice dickison just walked in.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> funny enough i have three. one only lets you have normal headstones or the ground ones but the one our grand parents got will let me do what ever i want.
> 
> so i just started drinking and now im just waiting for the celebs to show up. its supossed to be crazy. i just want to get down town and play some music and dj. the whole celeb/hangers on scene is sooooo last year. they have a bunch debra messing outfits from the starter wife on display so if any of the girls want pics let me know.




Let me know if you see anybody cool like Bob Saget..


----------



## hardline (Sep 12, 2008)

beonce just walked in so i want to know where is jay z


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> beonce just walked in so i want to know where is jay z



Do you know any of these people???  You're just there because you're in charge of the sound?


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> so far we got elizabeth hurly, haselbacks wife, and paris hilton. oooo sooo much fun. and janice dickison just walked in.





hardline said:


> beonce just walked in so i want to know where is jay z


You certainly live the glamorous life! 

Me... well, Brian's fixing the leaking pipes under the pantry sink.  Then we're going out.  But we have no idea where because we're the sort of people who usually sit home with the kids.  Yup, we're living la vida loca.  :lol:  I wanted to do something different and crazy but... well, that sort of thing is better in a crowd and we don't have peeps for that sort of thing.  So it's likely to just be going out to eat tonight and coming back home.  But hey, maybe there will be some drunken posts later.    :lol:  No kids tonight!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 12, 2008)

Just laughing at the text message I got from my wife.  Her and her business partner and a few of their female friends from their orthodontic residency and some of their staff members are at a conference in Providence right now and the girls are all apparently on their way to a "male review" after what sounded like it was a very "wet" happy hour


----------



## hardline (Sep 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you know any of these people???  You're just there because you're in charge of the sound?



actually there are few celebs that im good friends with but most off these people are kinda lame. this is a scene party for press. the people i know are fun and only go to event like this when their press people force them. that being said.

kelly rippa
tyra banks 
the girl from heros hadden something or other. 

you should come hang out for an event and see.

and im not just in charge of the sound. if it lights up makes noise or glows thats my shit and i do this as a favor for the owners pluss i get paid to drink


----------



## hardline (Sep 12, 2008)

severine said:


> You certainly live the glamorous life!
> 
> Me... well, Brian's fixing the leaking pipes under the pantry sink.  Then we're going out.  But we have no idea where because we're the sort of people who usually sit home with the kids.  Yup, we're living la vida loca.  :lol:  I wanted to do something different and crazy but... well, that sort of thing is better in a crowd and we don't have peeps for that sort of thing.  So it's likely to just be going out to eat tonight and coming back home.  But hey, maybe there will be some drunken posts later.    :lol:  No kids tonight!



not glamorous at all i just make the stuff happen and go off without a hitch. 

ill do drunken posting. i have still yet to get downtown and start dj ing


----------



## Terry (Sep 13, 2008)

Getting ready to start tiling the laundry room floor. Just waiting for everyone to get up so I won't get bitched at for making noise to early.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 13, 2008)

Laundry


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 13, 2008)

Watching one of my favorite shows..million dollar listing..then hitting the rowing machine to burn off my Mickey D's breakfast..then cleaning my car..


----------



## dmc (Sep 13, 2008)

being veeeeery lazy...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 13, 2008)

Finishing up my in my office, getting ready to head to Flushing to watch the Mets. Not sure if I'll sit through both games of the doubleheader.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 13, 2008)

Took the pooches for an hour hike in the woods, eating bfast and watching some Ike coverage on TV.


----------



## krisskis (Sep 13, 2008)

Home from my sons football game that was at 9am...they won..of course  Home for a while for now then off to watch my daughter cheer for her football team at 6. Have to squeeze dinner in there somewhere. Also, my sister in law is dropping off my demon nephew for us to watch for the night. Should be fun chasing a 3 yr old around the football field. Now where did i put that rope??


----------



## hardline (Sep 13, 2008)

at the bar watching the u pen game

i seem have discoverd the never ending pitcher. every time i turn around the barbacks keep refilling. i thought i was going crazy for a hot second


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2008)

Having a Sam, trying to find something decent on TV and surfing.


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2008)

After a crazy day of _lots_ of running around, I'm sitting down to quickly check online, then do some homework.  _Philadelphia Here I Come_ by Brian Friel.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 13, 2008)

Working


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 13, 2008)

Watched some Sci-Fi Channel movies. I learned that a born again Stephen Baldwin is the king of cheesy sci fi channel flix. I wondered what happened to him since The Usual Suspects, lol.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 13, 2008)

Chillin like a villain on the ceiling..I haven't been on here in 10 hours...wow that's a long time..

Michael Phelps is on SNL..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 14, 2008)

SNL is kinda weak this season. They lost some key players like Rachel Dratch and Tina Fey. It's feeling like that post-Belushi era when nobody really watched the show until Eddie Murphy came on the scene and rescued it. the last 5-6 years had the strongest female cast ever, imo. In fact, the gals carried the show.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2008)

Working


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2008)

Realizing that the couple of Sugarfree Red Bull's I had tonight on my way home from New Hampshire just might keep me awake for awhile tonight


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 15, 2008)

Eating cheese and crackers...drinking diet rasberry snapple iced teal..about to get ready for work...I expect today to be pretty busy and we have a 9AM meeting..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 15, 2008)

reading about the Merrill Lynch, AIG and Lehman Bros MELTDOWN -- yep BUSH is right again- there is NO DEPRESSION/Recession  or any othe r" ession"  -- sorry  but this is the worst i've seen in 65 yrs Last weeek teh Freddie and Fannie fiasco now this --  2 many AH's  in high places


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2008)

Watching the Dow freefall right now   Very glad that I went very conservative my my investments a couple of months ago too


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Watching the Dow freefall right now   Very glad that I went very conservative my my investments a couple of months ago too[/QUOTe
> 
> I have been conservative since i retired but pulled all but chump change out till i see some indicators that lead me to believe  the ADULTS are back in charge of the economy and the nation -- could be a friggin LOOOOONG wait tho


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> reading about the Merrill Lynch, AIG and Lehman Bros MELTDOWN -- yep BUSH is right again- there is NO DEPRESSION/Recession  or any othe r" ession"  -- sorry  but this is the worst i've seen in 65 yrs Last weeek teh Freddie and Fannie fiasco now this --  2 many AH's  in high places



Stop whining, the economy is gang busters!

- Phil (no whining) Graham


----------



## dmc (Sep 15, 2008)

On the phone with Israeli co-workers..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 15, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Stop whining, the economy is gang busters!
> 
> - Phil (no whining) Graham



 AHHH Phil Graham-- the original  "compassionate conservative"  ----------------------------- FROM TEXAS n'est pas ?? need i say more ??? Must be a water-borne disease


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 15, 2008)

Eating lunch..the dow is down 300...once again good thing I have no stocks..I had 100 shares in hope depot for the longest time but sold them 2 years ago..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

Lotsa good stuff in make $$ in down markets. The Ultra ETF's for shorting are awesome. SKF was good for 12 points today.  Gold's up another 20.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

Listening to Paulson put lipstick on a pig. So, they rearrange the deck chairs on the leaky SS Wallstreet again, threw LEH overboard and forced ML to sit on BAC's lap. AIG and WAMU lost their chairs, but the music is still playing. They'll wait until the weekend again.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 15, 2008)

It's almost magic hat thirty...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Listening to Paulson put lipstick on a pig. So, they rearrange the deck chairs on the leaky SS Wallstreet again, threw LEH overboard and forced ML to sit on BAC's lap. AIG and WAMU lost their chairs, but the music is still playing. They'll wait until the weekend again.





> The Fed added that it was suspending a rule that normally prohibits deposit-taking banks from using deposits to help finance their investment banking subsidiaries to allow them to fund activities normally funded in the repo market on a temporary basis until January 30 2009.



Might be time to start stuffing the mattress . . .


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Might be time to start stuffing the mattress . . .



No harm in protecting yourself. Keep deposits within FDIC and SIPC limits, insist on getting book entry on securities (out of custodial accounts) or take possession of certificates, add some gold/silver before it runs away. I bet Goldman and Morgan Stanley will be shopping for buyers in the next few months, Merrill Lynch style.


----------



## severine (Sep 15, 2008)

About to eat dinner while watching a little "Prison Break".  It's been a long day.


----------



## krisskis (Sep 15, 2008)

Working :-( Im sure i will be posting in the insomniac thread later...although i will be awake by choice.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2008)

Just reading up on the new property management firm that my townhouse association for my place in Vermont just hired.

And watching a little Monday Night Football


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 15, 2008)

Watching The Hills..I hope LC and Audrina get along..lol..and also the Eagles game..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 16, 2008)

Gotta take the Queen for a pre-op conference this am 

-- then get busy fixing her washing machine ---luckily it's only a broken drive belt -- BUT   the design for the machine must have been done by an engineer from hell -- awkward clearances way too  much crap to remove just to change a damn belt  arghhh

the cussin will start soon    since i have a wicked sore neck that started yesterday .


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

Eating a Mrs. Murphy's chocolate glazed donut.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2008)

Got back from grocery shopping and now going outside to go dig a stump up and cut out some more dead shrubs.


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Got back from grocery shopping and now going outside to go dig a stump up and cut out some more dead shrubs.


Spending your week off doing yardwork?  Boooo! 

I am now procrastinating washing the HUGE mountain of dishes and vacuuming.  And laundry.  At least I'm caught up on homework.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Spending your week off doing yardwork?  Boooo!



The shrubs have been dead since early June, figured I would give them a fair chance to see if they came back:-D and now have I need to dig the stump/shrub out causes the building inspector said he would fail my me on my pellet stove install if anything combustible was within 3 feet of the vent, including leaving the stump there.


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The shrubs have been dead since early June, figured I would give them a fair chance to see if they came back:-D and now have I need to dig the stump/shrub out causes the building inspector said he would fail my me on my pellet stove install if anything combustible was within 3 feet of the vent, including leaving the stump there.


That really sucks.  Good luck!  I think you'll be taking a nap this afternoon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

Just a normal work day...I have some filing to do..some tombstones to check out..I'm going to hit up Staples and also the post office...fun fun fun..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

Waiting for Sears repair service to come fix the new dishwasher.


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Waiting for Sears repair service to come fix the new dishwasher.


Don't get me started on Sears and their appliances.  :angry:

Just showered, started a load of laundry, the boy is asleep so I should start some homework (though I have a little leeway since I'm starting the next assignment early).  Have an idea I want to get out of my head, too, and drafted out for some other writing thing... And of course, the dishes and vacuuming are still awaiting my attention.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Don't get me started on Sears and their appliances.  :angry:
> 
> Just showered, started a load of laundry, the boy is asleep so I should start some homework (though I have a little leeway since I'm starting the next assignment early).  Have an idea I want to get out of my head, too, and drafted out for some other writing thing... And of course, the dishes and vacuuming are still awaiting my attention.



We've had great luck with Sears stuff. I just replaced the kitchen appliances that we had for 16+ years last November. In fact, the D/W, frig and stove were still functioning, and I kept the old frig and it's running in the garage as a backup frig and freezer. I did get extended warranties on the new stuff because there's too much electronics these days that scare me into getting the warranties, lol.

Were still using out washer and dryer, they'll be 17 next month.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2008)

Just rolling through the punches on what is turning out to be "one of those days"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

Just back from running some errands..the biggest funeral procession ever just went by the monument company..We are near two cemeteries so there are alot of them but this one was like 150 cars..along with motorcycles and cops..It must be for a kid or maybe someone in the military..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

Thinkin about lunch, waiting to see what Benny and  the feds do this afternoon.


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

Eating a Lean Pocket, reading the collective bargaining agreement for a job I'm considering applying for.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 16, 2008)

Chuckling at my good fortune.
https://testforum.alpinezone.com/threads/36148/

-w


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2008)

Trying to get through some of the very large stack of "dental tabloid" journals that have been piling up next to my desk the last few weeks.  

I just might need to bring a couple of these home with me as a defense againt potential posts in the "insomniacs" thread!


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

Uploading photos.  Stalling on washing dishes.  Need to fold laundry.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

Deciding whether to go to the bar or be productive and start going through my stuff for my big move in less than 2 weeks..I think I'd rather go to the bar..it's Taco Tuesday..that only happens once a week and I wouldn't want to miss that..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

Watching the Sears repair guy taking the dishwasher apart while talking to someone on his cellphone. My confidence level is plummeting. Getting back into oil down here before the close for a trade.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

Going to the bar..if anybody is interested..I'll write a bar trip report later on...JEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardline (Sep 16, 2008)

sitting at a club wating for a corperate client to show up so they can do a tech run through for their pres. tomorrow morning. bussiness is getting a little nutty again. how many days till WROD at loveland. i need a snow day.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

Sears repair dude didn't fix the DW. Instead, he ordered a new motor and something else, because he was too f'in stupid to diagnose the problem. And there's no assurance that will solve the problem. Now we gotta wait til next Thursday since we'll be in NYC for 3 days and the parts get delivered to our house. I can already anticipate major headaches with this. I used to have an abundance of patience but that well has dried out over the past few years. Stay tuned for this ongoing saga.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 16, 2008)

Playing Rock Band 2 with my girlfriend and my roommate...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2008)

Trying to decide if Fox's new show, _The Fringe_ will become worthy of my regular viewing or not


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Trying to decide if Fox's new show, _The Fringe_ will become worthy of my regular viewing or not



so far, 1 episode, i like it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> sitting at a club wating for a corperate client to show up so they can do a tech run through for their pres. tomorrow morning. bussiness is getting a little nutty again. how many days till WROD at loveland. i need a snow day.



I'm guess 30-35 days...I'd rather get an extra day in April or May then go to Loveland or A-basin for the white ribbon of death..we have great white ribbons of death in the east..



gmcunni said:


> so far, 1 episode, i like it.



Good show..I like Million Dollar Listing alot..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the DVR recording Fringe...it seems to fill in the void the X-Factor once had


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

being a posthwore..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Good show..I like Million Dollar Listing alot..



Those agents/clients make me laugh!  Just when you think that there can't be anyone more shallow,  here comes the next one!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> so far, 1 episode, i like it.




Pacey's causing me to have flashbacks to my Dawson's Creek watching days


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Those agents/clients make me laugh!  Just when you think that there can't be anyone more shallow,  here comes the next one!



For sure...but they are customer service oriented with their main goal..to please the customer and of course they deal with all different types of difficult customers..from the picky to the unreasonable..They are hardworking people..being a real estate agent is not easy..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I have the DVR recording Fringe...it seems to fill in the void the X-Factor once had



My DVR's going to be REAL busy next week with all the premieres!

I've got Sand Hogs, CSI Miami, NCIS, House, The Shield, CSI, and ER and that doesn't even get into the commedies and the HBO/Showtime stuff (entourage, Dexter)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

I need to catch Sunday Nights Entourage on-demand at my parents house..I won't pay 20 bucks more a month for HBO..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

Watched a new show on IFC called ZRock that's pretty entertaining. Watching some news now and makin a short list of stuff I gotta do by Friday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

What's funny is that the actor guy who I hang out with at the local bar..Steve Elmore..was the gym teacher in an AfterSchool Special with Kevin Dillon...aka Johnny Drama from Entourage...pretty funny..

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086015/


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 16, 2008)

Entourage is the bomb!  I used to have an employee who looked like Dexter.  Sick show, but damn funny.  I started to call him Dex one day and he never lived it down.  Anyone check out First Blood yet.  Watched the first two episodes, ok so far but the concept is way out there.


----------



## hardline (Sep 16, 2008)

doing invoices for all the event si did last week and going through pics from last week/weekend.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> doing invoices for all the event si did last week and going through pics from last week/weekend.



Any good ones for the blog?

-w


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Anyone check out First Blood yet.  Watched the first two episodes, ok so far but the concept is way out there.



The whole Vampire thing just never really did it for me.  I watched the 1st episode, didn't watch this weeks, and frankly I just don't think I'll be seeking it out on HBO in-demand either.


----------



## severine (Sep 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I have the DVR recording Fringe...it seems to fill in the void the X-Factor once had


That's how I feel about it.  Good show, though.  

I try not to get too hooked on shows because I'm usually busy anyway and miss them.  Cool that you can watch most stuff online the next day, but I hardly ever find the time.  It's probably better this way.

Right now, kids are eating breakfast, I'm trying to figure out what I need to do today.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 17, 2008)

severine said:


> That's how I feel about it.  Good show, though.
> 
> I try not to get too hooked on shows because I'm usually busy anyway and miss them.  Cool that you can watch most stuff online the next day, but I hardly ever find the time.  It's probably better this way.
> 
> Right now, kids are eating breakfast, I'm trying to figure out what I need to do today.





Mark Valley  the actor  In Fringe episode where the guy is blown up and dies and is brought back is a good friend of ours.Mark was on teh track team with my son in hs 

His mom lives 2 blocks away and She and my wife are great friends .Mark and his 2 sisters both actresses  ( in commercials ) are often here for various events 

Mark had a fairly good role in BOSTON LEGAL  and was also the main character in a shiort series called 'Keen Eddie" on Bravo-- Hope fringe does well


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2008)

Drinking coffee & procrastinating on heading in to work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Drinking coffee & procrastinating on heading in to work.



Nice..do you work for yourself???


----------



## WJenness (Sep 17, 2008)

Hating Solidworks with every fiber of my being.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice..do you work for yourself???


unfortunately, no, but I have VERY flexible work hours.  on that note, I'm finally heading in.  I'm going to plan to head to the gym after work, depending on what time I get done for the day.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 17, 2008)

Waiting on the building official to show up for my 10 am appointment to inspect my pellet stove install.

Glad he thinks his time is more valuable then mine....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Gold is up over 50/oz. 'nuf said......CHA........CHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## hardline (Sep 17, 2008)

sitting with the same cleint from last night doing another run though. argh


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> No harm in protecting yourself. Keep deposits within FDIC and SIPC limits, insist on getting book entry on securities (out of custodial accounts) or take possession of certificates, add some gold/silver before it runs away. I bet Goldman and Morgan Stanley will be shopping for buyers in the next few months, Merrill Lynch style.



Goldman and Morgan Stanley down 20-30% today. Yeah, they're on deck....Gold's up 60 bux.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2008)

Now I'm sitting in traffic on the way to one of my job sites. I really want to check the place out because I have a compliance inspection there tomorrow.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 17, 2008)

Finally got the damn washer fixed  -- did it myself

I'd like to have my foot on the engineer's throat who put this beotch together  !!  NO schematic dwg , no instructions  and the worst damn clearances for repair.  
 I Had to remove 6 items JUST to change a damn drive belt and with NO schematic dwg  to guide me  u can bet i put it on backasswards first -- totally pissed. I  then had the thrill of doing it all over  GRRRR !!
No help on website , nothing in their specs, their customer service folk were about as helpful as a turd -------------here's the take away --- AMANA SUX


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Eating lunch...we had a busy morning in the office..my Dad just wrote up a $6,000 order and we got some other big orders in the mail..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Eating lunch...we had a busy morning in the office..my Dad just wrote up a $6,000 order and we got some other big orders in the mail..



 Steeze  U buyin  rounds 2nite??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Now I'm sitting in traffic on the way to one of my job sites. I really want to check the place out because I have a compliance inspection there tomorrow.



Wow you are texting from your car???  In Jersey??:uzi:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Trying to get motivated to mow the lawn now that it's nice and cool and hasn't been cut in a month.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Steeze  U buyin  rounds 2nite??



No bar for me tonight..I get the same paycheck every two weeks..Last week at the local bar..I bought a round for the whole bar but during Happy Hour domestic drafts are $1.25 so it was under $20..This great year business-wise is sealing the deal for a mad steezy end of the year bonus...JEA!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 17, 2008)

EOY Bonus ---------------------awesome 

 the death/dying  BIDNESS  is good    and recession proof too


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> EOY Bonus ---------------------awesome
> 
> the death/dying  BIDNESS  is good    and recession proof too



That's why my Dad bought the company 20 years ago..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 17, 2008)

Good for him, your dad was right on targe.t

 One  of the colleges i used to be with had a Mortuary Science program at both the AAS and BS degree levels . 

Those guys did very well. Most were legacies too and KNEW how to SOCIALIZE  or was  that embalm ( themslves  frequently and without hestitation/ Their alumni parties were often outrageous-- LMAO


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Good for him, your dad was right on targe.t
> 
> One  of the colleges i used to be with had a Mortuary Science program at both the AAS and BS degree levels .
> 
> Those guys did very well. Most were legacies too and KNEW how to SOCIALIZE  or was  that embalm ( themslves  frequently and without hestitation/ Their alumni parties were often outrageous-- LMAO




Well the funeral industry is going downhill due to the rising cremation rate..funeral directors have it much tougher due to long hours and being on call all the time.  We are actually benefitting from the rising cremation rate because funeral directors are selling our monuments as a way to make up lost revenue and provide one stop shopping for their customers.  The old school way of thought among undertakers was that they didn't go to Mortuary school to sell tombstones but the younger breed of funeral directors are more business savvy and know that they need to maximize each death..especially now when the death rate is flat..in 10-15 years the death rate will be at it's highest ever due to all the baby boomers..The oldest boomers are in their early 60s now and if they're obese and smokers they're already becoming customers of mine..


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well the funeral industry is going downhill due to the rising cremation rate..funeral directors have it much tougher due to long hours and being on call all the time.



i keep thinking about the scene in The Big Lebowski where they argue with the funeral director to get the ashes..  the lowest priced urn is too much so they go out and buy a coffee can.....

friggin hilarious...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2008)

Right now I'm really, really trying *NOT* to join in on the razzing that one of my assistants is currently getting from the rest of the office over a GIANT bouquet of flowers that just arrived courtesy of a "secret admirer" 

This is really going to be a tough next 2 hours trying to be "boss-like" as opposed to my normal adolescent behavior!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

dmc said:


> i keep thinking about the scene in The Big Lebowski where they argue with the funeral director to get the ashes..  the lowest priced urn is too much so they go out and buy a coffee can.....
> 
> friggin hilarious...



The mark-ups on urns and caskets are like 600%...


----------



## WJenness (Sep 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm really, really trying *NOT* to join in on the razzing that one of my assistants is currently getting from the rest of the office over a GIANT bouquet of flowers that just arrived courtesy of a "secret admirer"
> 
> This is really going to be a tough next 2 hours trying to be "boss-like" as opposed to my normal adolescent behavior!



I wonder if it was a patient...

-w


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

dmc said:


> i keep thinking about the scene in The Big Lebowski where they argue with the funeral director to get the ashes..  the lowest priced urn is too much so they go out and buy a coffee can.....
> 
> friggin hilarious...



Or the Chock-Full-O-Nuts cans that end up side-by-side on Mt. Everest in "Bucket List".


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The mark-ups on urns and caskets are like 600%...



Are you getting repeat buys due to the theft? Crooks are tearing out gates from mausoleums and stealing anything made of brass, bronze and copper. Really pathetic.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> .....but the younger breed of funeral directors are more business savvy and know that they need to *maximize each death*..



I can't help but to be a bit disturbed by this.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I can't help but to be a bit disturbed by this.



I already told my wife if I go first, cremation and a coffee can are fine, she can spend the difference on a cruise or something.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I already told my wife if I go first, cremation and a coffee can are fine, she can spend the difference on a cruise or something.



I've expressed the desire to be turned into fish food for the deep-sea denizens off of Hatteras.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow you are texting from your car???  In Jersey??:uzi:



Scary I know.  Only while traffic wasn't moving for like 10 minutes.  Damn Crackberry. :smash:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I wonder if it was a patient...
> 
> -w



The running bet is that it isn't a patient, and most of the office is pretty sure we know who it is.  What makes it great(and real funny), is if we're right, its someone who less than a year ago basically said that she would never be caught dead with!

Only an hour and a half to go with trying to maintain my best behavior, although this is going to be REAL stuff with the remarks that are flying around the breakroom right now! And those remarks are 100% unequivical proof that women most definately be raunchy pigs!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Still trying to get motivated to do yardwork. I pulled the mower out and filled the tank. That's progress.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm now home from work...I'm going in early tomorrow to help set 4700 pounds worth of monuments.  No happy hour type shizzle this afternoon...I'm going to surf the net a bit and maybe rent a DVD..it's such weather outside but I have no interest in exercising..maybe latenight I'll take a walk around my hood with a fat doobie..JEA!!!!


----------



## Geoff (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've expressed the desire to be turned into fish food for the deep-sea denizens off of Hatteras.



That's what my will says... Remove the spare parts at the chop shop;  Burned;  Fish food.   

No 600% markup from GSS for me.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Beer? Check
Smallness? check
Time to cut the grass...........


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2008)

"He used to be a nice boy....  He used to cut the grass.. but now his mind is totally destroyed by music...."  

FZ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

youtube...so much to see...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

dmc said:


> "He used to be a nice boy....  He used to cut the grass.. but now his mind is totally destroyed by music...."
> 
> FZ



Sweeeet. Nice guitar solo. Hello Beer # 2! Broke in the new leaf blower, thing's a tornado, lol.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Beer? Check
> Smallness? check
> Time to cut the grass...........



Beer..no
Smallness..well I'm small compared to Phillycore
Time to hunt for some dinner..It been two weeks since I've had Outback...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2008)

Right now I'm watching Entourage.  Jeremy Piven is one great actor!


----------



## Paul (Sep 17, 2008)

Watching the Sox drop to 2 GB in the AL East

Drinking a Dark'N'Stormy.


----------



## hardline (Sep 17, 2008)

drinking my second cup of theraflu. my cough is gone now im going to bed.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Niters, hope yer feelin better.
Checkin overseas markets and Forex. Surfin thru some spooky headlines from overseas. Maintaining a mild buzz.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2008)

just finished paying da bills and putting the recycling and garbage out


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2008)

Feeding the kids, trying to wake up, waiting for the Claritin to kick in.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> Watching the Sox drop to 2 GB in the AL East
> 
> Drinking a Dark'N'Stormy.



I watched the same thing last night.

I could have used a D&S.

Instead I went to the Chinese place up the street and had several Mai Tais...

Now: Sitting at my desk, wishing I had several less Mai Tais.

-w


----------



## krisskis (Sep 18, 2008)

Up at 6:15am...kids out the door to school..its quiet again. Laundry going. Gonna wash those grays right outta my hair  Clean the pool. Clean up the kids rooms...they are slobs. Work out for a bit. Hopefully cover the pool when he gets home. Dinner. Pick up son from football practice. Drop daughter off at cheer practice. Then its off to work for a freakin' computer class for 4 hours. We are going paperless. Everything is going online. I have taken 5 1 hour classes to become a "superuser" so i can help the staff when we go "live" in October. Now i have to take a couple 4 hour classes to actually learn how to do my own work. At least its OT. Hope to be home from that by 11:30pm.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Up at 6:15am...kids out the door to school..its quiet again. Laundry going. Gonna wash those grays right outta my hair  Clean the pool. Clean up the kids rooms...they are slobs. Work out for a bit. Hopefully cover the pool when he gets home. Dinner. Pick up son from football practice. Drop daughter off at cheer practice. Then its off to work for a freakin' computer class for 4 hours. We are going paperless. Everything is going online. I have taken 5 1 hour classes to become a "superuser" so i can help the staff when we go "live" in October. Now i have to take a couple 4 hour classes to actually learn how to do my own work. At least its OT. Hope to be home from that by 11:30pm.



Ahh, going paperless.  Both the BEST thing we ever did at my office  and the WORST thing we ever did at my office  (atleast for the 1st 2 or 3 months until everyone got used to it)  Love it now,  much different than my opinion a year ago though - I think 1/2 my office staff even forgot how to turn on the computers right after we took the plunge


----------



## krisskis (Sep 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Ahh, going paperless.  Both the BEST thing we ever did at my office  and the WORST thing we ever did at my office  (atleast for the 1st 2 or 3 months until everyone got used to it)  Love it now,  much different than my opinion a year ago though - I think 1/2 my office staff even forgot how to turn on the computers right after we took the plunge



Haha...im sure its going to be alot easier. Im just a bit concerned about certain staff members. We have a few "simple" people...not being mean...just saying that they arent going to really be "into" it. They are old school and LAZY!!! You know the phrase...its easier/quicker to do it myself?? Thats going to be the nurses. And thankfully i work nights so it will be easier to access the computers. I have a 54 bed unit and we have 3 computers on the desk and they are putting 3 or 4 of them in the hallways. I just dont see how all the residents, attendings, med students, nursing students, social workers, nurses.....etc are going to have time to do all the owrk they need to do. At least at night, its usually me<Team Leader> 1 or 2 other nurses and an aide or 2. If we arent busy the residents are sleeping, so that eliminates them. Its going to save me alot of pain in my wrists from writing charts on anwhere from 2 to 15 patients everynight. We only need to chart by exception. Works for me!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

Back from the gym, drinkin coffee, playin some tunes, checkin markets.


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2008)

Looking at the set list for my funk band on Saturday night...   
It looks good....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> Looking at the set list for my funk band on Saturday night...
> It looks good....



Care to share?


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 18, 2008)

In a meeting at work BORED!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2008)

Just finished a compliance inspection at one of my sites. Did pretty well and no generator issues this time! 

Off to sign timesheets (boring).


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Care to share?


It's going to be a wild one...  Playing a party in the middle of nowhere...  Starting around midnight...


Originals
timmoo :  dub style with the sax intro  
dad ump :   funky dropper in E with the A change            
spectacula  :
tao :  E flat B flat C sharp riff in blues. 
no friends on powder days :  Blues in A 

Covers:
Good times Bad times         Led Zeppelin
whole lotta love                   led zeppelin
groove is in the heart           dee lite      i'll bring the record Thrilly
lil bit o disco                        jb horns
possum                               phish
tweezer reprise                    phish
funky bitch                          phish
thank you                            sly
circles                                 billy preston
after midnight                       clapton
crossroads                           clapton
taxman                                beatles
funky kingston                     toots
cissy strut                           meters
people say                          meters


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 18, 2008)

Just back from  hospital the Queen's surgery went very smoothly -- she's home now and in great spirits


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Haha...im sure its going to be alot easier. Im just a bit concerned about certain staff members. We have a few "simple" people...not being mean...just saying that they arent going to really be "into" it. They are old school and LAZY!!! You know the phrase...its easier/quicker to do it myself?? Thats going to be the nurses. And thankfully i work nights so it will be easier to access the computers. I have a 54 bed unit and we have 3 computers on the desk and they are putting 3 or 4 of them in the hallways. I just dont see how all the residents, attendings, med students, nursing students, social workers, nurses.....etc are going to have time to do all the owrk they need to do. At least at night, its usually me<Team Leader> 1 or 2 other nurses and an aide or 2. If we arent busy the residents are sleeping, so that eliminates them. Its going to save me alot of pain in my wrists from writing charts on anwhere from 2 to 15 patients everynight. We only need to chart by exception. Works for me!!



 Yep that's where its all going in this era  That's the idea full EMR w/ RX/script capability will ultimately make things go more smoothly and hopefully reduce med error etc and just NOT having to read a doc's handwriting --PRICELESS . 

As a Med Center Board type i've been after this for years so appreciate the effort you and your people are going thru.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> It's going to be a wild one...  Playing a party in the middle of nowhere...  Starting around midnight...
> 
> 
> Originals
> ...



When you said Funk, I wasn't expecting to see Led Zeppelin, Phish, Clapton, or the Beatles on it.


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2008)

Geoff said:


> When you said Funk, I wasn't expecting to see Led Zeppelin, Phish, Clapton, or the Beatles on it.



Well.... We tend to do our own versions of songs...  It all ends up funk somehow.  And yes the band has morphed a bit...    We can dub or funk things up..  We have a DJ playing with us...  Sax and trombone too...  

Our original music tends to be funk influenced...   i can't help the funk influence...  I hit on the 1 all the time...


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2008)

Just finished a compliance inspection at one of my sites. Did pretty well and no generator issues this time! 

Off to sign timesheets (boring).


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Just finished a compliance inspection at one of my sites. Did pretty well and no generator issues this time!
> 
> Off to sign timesheets (boring).



Again?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> It's going to be a wild one...  Playing a party in the middle of nowhere...  Starting around midnight...
> 
> 
> Originals
> ...



Cool list, D...
Especially the Toots, Meters and 5th Beatle stuff......


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2008)

Stupid blackberry


----------



## WJenness (Sep 18, 2008)

Wondering what the next couple weeks of work holds for me.

My job appears to be shifting and I may end up in a different department.

I don't entirely know why...

lame.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2008)

Back from helping install $15,000 worth of tombstones..hitting the bank..the diner..then the bar..hopefully I won't blow to much money at the bar..then tomorrow it's go time for starting to go through my place since I move in 10 days.  I have to clean the oven and all kinds of stuff...and buy some lightbulbs..since most of my lights are out...doh...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Just finished a compliance inspection at one of my sites. Did pretty well and no generator issues this time!
> 
> Off to sign timesheets (boring).



Do you have your own company??


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you have your own company??



nope.  I thought about opening my own business once, even sat down with a lawyer to discuss it.. Unbeknown to me my boss was planning to promote me around the same time.  Once the promotion took affect, I never followed through with it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2008)

Back from the ball..getting small..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

Shoppin for skis online.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Shoppin for skis online.



good for you!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Shoppin for skis online.



Sit tight and wait for them to come up on Tramdock. They've had some really sweet skis pop up in the last week.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Sit tight and wait for them to come up on Tramdock. They've had some really sweet skis pop up in the last week.



I noticed. Everybody has them locked in at 649$. One place had a teaser for 408 but claims they're sold out. No rush.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2008)

which ski are you thinking about?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> which ski are you thinking about?



Coombas, 181's,  I need a fatter pow ski.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 19, 2008)

Dropped off my car at the Ford dealer for repair.  They offered me a ride home, but the weather is so nice I decided to just walk it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2008)

drinking a rolling rock..dipping gyro meat in hot sauce..trying to get up some motivation to start cleaning my place and packing my stuff up for next Sundays move...At my new place I'm might hire this hot Russian cleaning lady who cleans my parents house and the office...it would be $50..which buys alot of beer..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Dropped off my car at the Ford dealer for repair.  They offered me a ride home, but the weather is so nice I decided to just walk it.



Just got the call, my ride is ready. After I walk back to the dealership, I'm going to have a rum and coke, mow the lawn, and then have another rum and coke.


----------



## hardline (Sep 19, 2008)

finished a production meeting with bravo for the housewives of NYC season finaly that is takng place at one of my venues. i hate doing things for tv production. the lighting is a royal pain in the arse. now i am downtown at the bar eating a burger getting ready for another crazy friday night and i just found out i have to do an event on saturday. things better slow down soon so i can start spending my money. what is the point of making money if you cant spend it?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> . things better slow down soon so i can start spending my money. what is the point of making money if you cant spend it?



 Yep tis far better to make a life than just a living


----------



## hardline (Sep 19, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yep tis far better to make a life than just a living



o the woe's of being succsessfull


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> finished a production meeting with bravo for the housewives of NYC season finaly that is takng place at one of my venues. i hate doing things for tv production. the lighting is a royal pain in the arse. now i am downtown at the bar eating a burger getting ready for another crazy friday night and i just found out i have to do an event on saturday. things better slow down soon so i can start spending my money. what is the point of making money if you cant spend it?



I wish I had that problem..I have no trouble spending my $$$$...and when the $$$ runs out then out comes the goldcard...doh...and I really wish they had breathilyzers on ATM machines..if that was the case..I'd have thousands of dollars more..lol

Right now taking a break from cleaning..I got sidetracked when I looked at my old yearbook and started googling people.  I found my Aunts old Russian Exchange student who I went to school with senior year and I friend requested him on Facebook.  He's an engineer in Moscow...so far in going through my place..I have found some money..mainly change but one $10 Bill which I didn't know I lost..and other various stuff with value..I wonder how much a leather briefcase I never used would go for???


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 19, 2008)

I finished mowing the lawn. BS'd with my neighbor, he bummed a beer off me (again). Gave my smoker a cleaning with the pressure washer and now I've moved on to beer (Honey Moon). Also cooking 2 hot dogs on the grill for dinner. Goes good with beer.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2008)

Wa-loaf's Oktoberfest thread "forced"me to dig out my 42oz mass/stein/glass beer container which was just filled with almost 4 magic hat #9's :beer:  I've got a hunch that the rest of my night is quickly becoming non productive now


----------



## severine (Sep 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Wa-loaf's Oktoberfest thread "forced"me to dig out my 42oz mass/stein/glass beer container which was just filled with almost 4 magic hat #9's :beer:  I've got a hunch that the rest of my night is quickly becoming non productive now


  It's Friday, enjoy it!

Right now, cooking up some vermicilli, drinking some root beer schnapps w/7-up over ice, and getting ready for some _Pirates of the Caribbean_.   I know, I'm a dork.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 19, 2008)

Back from dinner,3 outta 5 stars, the POS system was down, no credit cards, the waitrons had to use the old paper order pad, diner style, you could feel the confusion in the restaurant, lol. Started with Sam's Octoberfest at the bar, had a shrimp and scallop app in a cognac cream sauce and a Broccoli rabe, garlic, canalloni beans and sweet sausage dish tossed with some ziti. I make it better.  Wrapped it up with a shared italian rumcake, double espresso and a mid priced grappa. It was also one of the few times I had enough cash since I took some out for NYC. Who cares that big a wad around anymore? They had an ATM in the lobby but that was tapped out, so a number of folks turned and left. Our server coulda been Joy Bahar from the view.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2008)

Watching Nightline.  Thinking about going to bed, although I'm not tired.  Maybe I'll be adding to the insomniancs thread tonight


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2008)

eating breakfast..gonna get small..then more cleaning of my apartment..


----------



## hardline (Sep 20, 2008)

recovering from last night. i have a lot of new numbers in my phone. problem is there are no names. going to take a nap before i go to the event i have to do tonight.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 20, 2008)

Cleaned up the cars, did some mail, dad's here, I got him in te kitchen whipping up some tuna for dinner tonite. Nice mellow day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2008)

Over at my parents house...I just watched Entourage on their OnDemand..what a great show..I'm going out to dinner with them in about 30 minutes..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2008)

Right now I'm eating some steeze and crackers and double fisting Korbel and Rolling Rock..JEA!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 20, 2008)

Procrastinating cleaning up the kitchen by watching the LSU-Auburn game on ESPN right now. After prepping 15lbs or ribs, making 5 quarts of chili and 2 pans of corn bread for tailgating tommorrow at the Patriots/Dolphins, lets just say that the kitchen is currently a wee bit messy   Atleast though my house is filled with the sweet smells of pork ribs and chili now though!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Procrastinating cleaning up the kitchen by watching the LSU-Auburn game on ESPN right now. After prepping 15lbs or ribs, making 5 quarts of chili and 2 pans of corn bread for tailgating tommorrow at the Patriots/Dolphins, lets just say that the kitchen is currently a wee bit messy   Atleast though my house is filled with the sweet smells of pork ribs and chili now though!



Wow..Emeril...good work...and if you're still Hungry you can get a 6 dollar hot dog at halftime..


----------



## hardline (Sep 20, 2008)

standing in the dj booth at the event we are doing drinking and eating. these people want to hear the lamest music.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..Emeril...good work...and if you're still Hungry you can get a 6 dollar hot dog at halftime..



I can't remember the last time I actually bought food in Gillette Stadium,  the group of guys I go with ALWAYS brings enough food for about 30 folks and atmost we have 15 of us.  

Tommorrow though will have me buying a bunch of water in the stadium.  A forcast of 75 and sunny, and my seat being directly in full sun for the whole game = bigtime dehydration, especially after roughly 4 hours of :beer: during tailgating.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Procrastinating cleaning up the kitchen by watching the LSU-Auburn game on ESPN right now. After prepping 15lbs or ribs, making 5 quarts of chili and 2 pans of corn bread for tailgating tommorrow at the Patriots/Dolphins, lets just say that the kitchen is currently a wee bit messy   Atleast though my house is filled with the sweet smells of pork ribs and chili now though!



How are you  prepping the ribs?  Membrane off? Dry rub?  How will you be cooking them?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 20, 2008)

Working on some 'bucca, just finished watching the Mets lose.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm going to watch the last two episodes of Doctor Who that have been on my DVR for over a month.  Not only do I enjoy the show, it gives me something to talk about with the Brits when I go to Killington. :-D :flag:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I can't remember the last time I actually bought food in Gillette Stadium,  the group of guys I go with ALWAYS brings enough food for about 30 folks and atmost we have 15 of us.
> 
> Tommorrow though will have me buying a bunch of water in the stadium.  A forcast of 75 and sunny, and my seat being directly in full sun for the whole game = bigtime dehydration, especially after roughly 4 hours of :beer: during tailgating.




The last time I saw a football game was about 4 years ago with my grandfather at Lehigh.  The only tailgating I've ever done was when I was skiing...but I'm not much of a Foosball fan..lol...unless Bobby Bouchey is playing..You Can Do It..O.K. back to double fisting champagne and Rolling Rock...good thing my tee time isn't until 10AM..lol..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> How are you  prepping the ribs?  Membrane off? Dry rub?  How will you be cooking them?



The membrane was removed about 2PM today.  Dry rub, then into the oven at 200 degrees for about 4 hours.  Nice crust on them right and it was a challenge to keep them together as I transferred the racks from the pans I cooked them in to the aluminum pans I'm bringing them to game in - nice and fall off the bone tender.  Tommorrow,  I'll finish them on the grill in a smoker box with some hickory chips and a nice tangy wet St. Louis style sauce.  Mmmm, getting hungry right now!

I've found atleast for tailgating purposes,  that pre-cooking the ribs with a dry rub and then re-heating + finishing them with a wet sauce at the tailgating fest works well, and lets you and the folks you're cooking for start eating them less than an hour after the car is parked!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm going to watch the last two episodes of Doctor Who that have been on my DVR for over a month.  Not only do I enjoy the show, it gives me something to talk about with the Brits when I go to Killington. :-D :flag:



I have a video cassette of Six feet under..from a guy at the bar..who was amazed that I work in the death industry and have never watched the show..it's like 6 hours worth of episodes..so maybe I'll watch that later on...


----------



## kid3 (Sep 20, 2008)

That was one of my most favorite shows ever! Enjoy. A friend of mine just gave me the first 2 seasons of Weeds. He told it that this show would be my new "favorite". 

Okay...what am I doing right now? I should be working! I am loafing it at the Loaf!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I have a video cassette of Six feet under..from a guy at the bar..who was amazed that I work in the death industry and have never watched the show..it's like 6 hours worth of episodes..so maybe I'll watch that later on...



what's a video cassette?


----------



## hardline (Sep 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> what's a video cassette?



i had a conversation with someone the other day about why vhs won of beta. he basically said it was because porn was on vhs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2008)

....just chillin in Ludlow, VT.  Had a great family meal with the rents, brother and fiance.  Brother has left for the night, everyone else is in bed.


----------



## hardline (Sep 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....just chillin in Ludlow, VT.  Had a great family meal with the rents, brother and fiance.  Brother has left for the night, everyone else is in bed.



are you going to be in vt durring the winter as much as you have been lately


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> i had a conversation with someone the other day about why vhs won of beta. he basically said it was because porn was on vhs.



Basically, yeah.  The only place I ever see Beta or 3/4 anymore is in a master control room.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2008)

SNL...$25 poker tournement with 670 people playing..I'm going deep..and surfing AZ..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> are you going to be in vt durring the winter as much as you have been lately



more for sure....which is great.  Until this week I hadn't been in Vermont for a year. Now I'll be here three times in the past week.  I took over managing our distributor in the state who has been under performing....down 40% in the past two years.  We've always just sold them the product and let them do their own thing, but now I'm going out on the road with them to help them get back on track.

Didn't make it over once last winter to ski living in Maine.  Where I moved in NH is an hour closer and I bought lift tickets for four weekends this upcoming winter. My uncle lives in Quechee and my old roommate in Stowe still lives in the same house, so being closer I'm pumped to get back up there much more this winter.  Between the 8 tickets I got and Stowe Ski Club appreciation weekend, hopefully I get 10 days worth of VT skiing this year.  3 Stowe, 2 Smuggs, 2 MRG, 2 Pico, 1 Burke


----------



## hardline (Sep 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> more for sure....which is great.  Until this week I hadn't been in Vermont for a year. Now I'll be here three times in the past week.  I took over managing our distributor in the state who has been under performing....down 40% in the past two years.  We've always just sold them the product and let them do their own thing, but now I'm going out on the road with them to help them get back on track.
> 
> Didn't make it over once last winter to ski living in Maine.  Where I moved in NH is an hour closer and I bought lift tickets for four weekends this upcoming winter. My uncle lives in Quechee and my old roommate in Stowe still lives in the same house, so being closer I'm pumped to get back up there much more this winter.  Between the 8 tickets I got and Stowe Ski Club appreciation weekend, hopefully I get 10 days worth of VT skiing this year.  3 Stowe, 2 Smuggs, 2 MRG, 2 Pico, 1 Burke



let me know when and where so we can meet up. the mini tr of you drive the other day got me. i miss vt. im not sure what it is but i just love it there.


----------



## severine (Sep 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> i had a conversation with someone the other day about why vhs won of beta. he basically said it was because porn was on vhs.


Interesting argument.  Can't say I recall as I wasn't exactly cognizant of it at the time, but I could see how that would influence the winner.

http://www.mediacollege.com/video/format/compare/betamax-vhs.html

Right now... trying to do what I can to make sure I don't have a hangover in the morning.  Yummy drinks tonight... Blackbeard (spiced rum, root beer schanpps & Pepsi) and Sex With The Captain (spiced rum, amaretto, peach schnapps, cranberry juice, & orange juice).  Fun to experiment with all the different options out there...


----------



## hardline (Sep 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Interesting argument.  Can't say I recall as I wasn't exactly cognizant of it at the time, but I could see how that would influence the winner.
> 
> http://www.mediacollege.com/video/format/compare/betamax-vhs.html
> 
> Right now... trying to do what I can to make sure I don't have a hangover in the morning.  Yummy drinks tonight... Blackbeard (spiced rum, root beer schanpps & Pepsi) and Sex With The Captain (spiced rum, amaretto, peach schnapps, cranberry juice, & orange juice).  Fun to experiment with all the different options out there...



your a wild woman. just remeber i have a camera always:smile:


----------



## severine (Sep 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> your a wild woman. just remeber i have a camera always:smile:


Oh yeah, that's me!  :lol:  The camera still freaks me out...though I guess with all the numbers you get in your phone and no recollection of from whence they came,that must come in handy. 

Woke up at 6AM thanks to the kids who seem to think it's time to get up even when it's still dark. :angry:  Luckily, I felt just fine this morning.  Been pretty productive... caught up on the dishes, showered & shaved, need to get the laundry going, and I'm contemplating making cookies.    My day started earlier than I wanted, but it hasn't been bad.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 21, 2008)

Took an hour hike in the woods with dad and the dogs, just got done makin breakfast, making a quick list of stuff to pack and make sure dad is set up at the house before we motor outta here this afternoon.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Took an hour hike in the woods with dad and the dogs, just got done makin breakfast, making a quick list of stuff to pack and make sure dad is set up at the house before we motor outta here this afternoon.



Nice , some quality time spent with your dad in a great environment -----PRICELESS  

Have fun in the Big Apple  we're heading down OCT 2  for 5 days   

We're  doing the  AMTRAK thing ,i LUV riding the train -relaxing and nice scenery


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks, WarpD. ++++++++++vibes++++++++++ for the queen's surgery. Is it this week? I can't recall now.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Thanks, WarpD. ++++++++++vibes++++++++++ for the queen's surgery. Is it this week? I can't recall now.



  Thanx Moe  she had it  done thursday. IT  was a 15 min procedure, no swelling , redness or patch required ,
Her--- vision is a few clicks better than 20/20 no  problems  she's driving , and able to do everytthing as normal just needs to hold off tennis for a week


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanx Moe  she had it  done thursday. IT  was a 15 min procedure, no swelling , redness or patch required ,
> Her--- vision is a few clicks better than 20/20 no  problems  she's driving , and able to do everytthing as normal just needs to hold off tennis for a week



It's amazing what they can do now a days. In the early 90's a friend had vision correction surgery with a scalpel. He had to do one eye at a time because he had to keep a patch on it for 30 days. He was also out of work for a week after each eye was done.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanx Moe  she had it  done thursday. IT  was a 15 min procedure, no swelling , redness or patch required ,
> Her--- vision is a few clicks better than 20/20 no  problems  she's driving , and able to do everytthing as normal just needs to hold off tennis for a week



Outstanding.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 21, 2008)

taking a break.

I just finished sanding and repainting my deck. now i'm going to replace a boatload of rotten trim boards and some window casings.  whoopeee such fun.  my neighbor was off to a bbq/drinkfest and my wife and kids are up at Davis farms applepicking and playing in their water park.  I feel so left out today.  :lol:


----------



## hardline (Sep 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Oh yeah, that's me!  :lol:  The camera still freaks me out...though I guess with all the numbers you get in your phone and no recollection of from whence they came,that must come in handy.
> 
> Woke up at 6AM thanks to the kids who seem to think it's time to get up even when it's still dark. :angry:  Luckily, I felt just fine this morning.  Been pretty productive... caught up on the dishes, showered & shaved, need to get the laundry going, and I'm contemplating making cookies.    My day started earlier than I wanted, but it hasn't been bad.



it not that i dont remember but i forget to put the name in when i get the number. i slipped when loading out and actually tweaked my knee.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 21, 2008)

Went to the bar to watch the start of the Eagles game after playing golf...now at my place..drinking a Rolling rock and getting small...then in a bit..heading to my parents place for Pizza...then home to do some Laundry and maybe stagger to a local bar..


----------



## hardline (Sep 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Went to the bar to watch the start of the Eagles game after playing golf...now at my place..drinking a Rolling rock and getting small...then in a bit..heading to my parents place for Pizza...then home to do some Laundry and maybe stagger to a local bar..



no drinking for me today. i am just going to ice my knee.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 21, 2008)

Just back from tooling around  siteseeing  on the backroads in the foothills of the Dacks . What an awesome day . We stopped at an old country bakery /store and got some fresh  frosted cinnamon buns that are the size of hubcaps  for dessert ! 

Yummy


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 21, 2008)

At my parents house..having pizza in about an hour..drinking Smirnoff and OJ..net surfing..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> no drinking for me today. i am just going to ice my knee.



Hopefully your knee gets better soon.  Later tonight when I do laundry..I'm psyched to say that it will be the last time doing laundry in the basement laundryroom of my building..because in my new crib..I'll have my own washer and dryer..


----------



## hardline (Sep 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hopefully your knee gets better soon.  Later tonight when I do laundry..I'm psyched to say that it will be the last time doing laundry in the basement laundryroom of my building..because in my new crib..I'll have my own washer and dryer..



i think im going to go to the ortho tomorrow. it a realy weird pain about 2" lower than the knee and on the outside. this is deff a new one for me.


----------



## severine (Sep 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> it not that i dont remember but i forget to put the name in when i get the number. i slipped when loading out and actually tweaked my knee.


Ah, I see. 

Sucks about the knee.  Feel better!

Right now... counting the minutes til the kids go to bed.  They've been acting like demon spawn all day!!!    And I suppose I better make dinner soon.  At least for the kids.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 21, 2008)

Doing my Java assignment (night class) and watching Steep on Starz on Demand.  Not doing so well on the Java program... I wonder why?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 21, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Doing my Java assignment (night class) and watching Steep on Starz on Demand.  Not doing so well on the Java program... I wonder why?



I'm a horrible procrastinator as well..I still have to clean the oven in my apartment..:blink::blink:


----------



## ccskier (Sep 21, 2008)

Watching tv w/ the kid.  Made the mistake of going to the Pats game today, left early and happy to be home.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 21, 2008)

Chilling with Stage Deli Mish Mash soup and a hot pastrami sammy. Brought a bottle of wine and were settling in.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 21, 2008)

ccskier said:


> Watching tv w/ the kid.  Made the mistake of going to the Pats game today, left early and happy to be home.



Easiest ride home I've had from Gillette in a LONG time today with the early exiting crowd.  Even leaving with 5 minutes to go in the game, by the time I got back to where I parked about 1/2 down Route 1, the lot I was in was over 1/2 empty already.

Right now I watching True Blood and still trying to rehydrate after the Pats game


----------



## drjeff (Sep 21, 2008)

Watching Entourage


----------



## drjeff (Sep 21, 2008)

Watching Jeremy Piven give another Emmy winning performance!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 21, 2008)

System.out.print ("Still doing Java assignment");


----------



## severine (Sep 21, 2008)

I should be reading _Eva Luna_.  160 pgs to go in the next 3 days...plus a paper revision. 

Still, it beats sitting on the couch eating skittles.   Just wish I had more time for running and MTBing now...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 21, 2008)

Laughing a bunch with my wife after what was a GREAT episode of entourage!


----------



## krisskis (Sep 21, 2008)

Working again for the last night this weekend. This has been a long day. Got home from work this morning and did some cleaning up around the house. Didnt go to sleep until about 10:15am. Woken up to the sound of my next door neighbors 2 yr old and lawn mower "screaming" outside my window at.....ready for this??....12:55PM!!!!!!! Tried to get back to sleep to no avail....so im working on 2 1/2 hours of sleep tonight. Got up and showered and decided to go watch my daughter cheer at her football game since i was up. 3 nights off after this...sigh....


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Laughing a bunch with my wife after what was a GREAT episode of entourage!



I'm going to watch that tonight if it kills me!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 21, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Working again for the last night this weekend. This has been a long day. Got home from work this morning and did some cleaning up around the house. Didnt go to sleep until about 10:15am. Woken up to the sound of my next door neighbors 2 yr old and lawn mower "screaming" outside my window at.....ready for this??....12:55PM!!!!!!! Tried to get back to sleep to no avail....so im working on 2 1/2 hours of sleep tonight. Got up and showered and decided to go watch my daughter cheer at her football game since i was up. 3 nights off after this...sigh....



I've been working nights on and off again for almost 15 years.  It never fails and some people have no consideration.  You gotta love those rain days thought!! :grin:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2008)

Went for a 1 hour hike thru central park, picked up an egg, steeze and sausage roll for bfast, mango/OJ and making coffee in the room. Checkin markets and puttin in some trades. Looking over the double decker tour bus trip around the city for a touristy gaper activity for today or tomorrow. Wife's still snoozing.


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like a fun time in the city. 

Feeding the kids a snack.  Trying to figure out all the things I need to accomplish today.  Hoping it doesn't rain when I do get the kids out this afternoon for errands.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2008)

Try to adjust to the fact that I'm in the office this morning on a day of the week where I'm normally not.  Still waiting for my morning caffiene assault to kick in too, and the gray, dreary looking sky outside right now isn't helping to get me going either this AM.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 22, 2008)

Getting ready for a Medical Center  Board mtg @ noon ,sifting thru the financials  for the last month and various quality assessment reports  and JCAHO  exit reports  -- FUN stuff ---NOT---

The Queen ansd I will be out on teh bike trail in a little bit  doin some washing , payin some bills --- SEE the old fart CAN Multi -task


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Getting ready for a Medical Center  Board mtg @ noon ,sifting thru the financials  for the last month and various quality assessment reports  and JCAHO  exit reports  -- FUN stuff ---NOT---
> 
> The Queen ansd I will be out on teh bike trail in a little bit  doin some washing , payin some bills --- SEE the old fart CAN Multi -task



JCAHO reports,  quite possibly the ultimate cure for insomnia!   Ya better have a bunch of caffiene at the ready there this AM Warp, or maybe sitting on a cattle prod might be the more appriopriate level of "stimulant" to get you through those papers!  :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> JCAHO reports,  quite possibly the ultimate cure for insomnia!   Ya better have a bunch of caffiene at the ready there this AM Warp, or maybe sitting on a cattle prod might be the more appriopriate level of "stimulant" to get you through those papers!  :lol:



RIGHT ON TARGET DOC in my 15 yrs on the board i've been somnolent  pouring over several JCAHO enlightenments -- they are about as exciting as watching grass grow


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2008)

Right now I'm leaving the office on my way to go help teach a course at the UCONN School of Dental Medicine - and I even get to where this cool name tag that says that I'm an "Associate Clinical Professor" too


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2008)

Back from a little shopping along Madison and 5th Ave. Basically, I say no 9 times and then say yes every 10th time, lol. Great day to stroll around. Had a bite to eat at Rue 57, now chillin with a cocktail and doin a little sellin into the comodity rally.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm leaving the office on my way to go help teach a course at the UCONN School of Dental Medicine - and I even get to where this cool name tag that says that I'm an "Associate Clinical Professor" too



 YO ---Herr doktor professor Teach, Teach the children well


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

Earlier today I bought a new couch..I just cancelled my Internet/cable/phone service...they offered to take $25 off the monthly bill if I stayed with them but the new place I'm moving to has a different cable service..it sort of pisses me off though..because if I would have called a year ago to cancel..I would have saved $300 plus taxes..oh well..


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

Bugging out to go mountain biking.  Bye!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2008)

Having a beer or two before my night class starts at 5:45.


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Having a beer or two before my night class starts at 5:45.



Trying to lighten the mood?    There's something I hadn't thought of... maybe it would make it easier for me to fulfill the class participation portion of my grade.  :lol:

Finishing touches on the rest of dinner, keeping the kids out of trouble...and I really need to get to that laundry.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2008)

Basically.  I used to meet up with some folks at the local bar last semester. So far this year, it's just me!

Sucks that this is a dry campus.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Having a beer or two before my night class starts at 5:45.



What degree are you pursuing..Having a night class would cut into two afterwork activities that are important to me...night skiing and happy hour...lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What degree are you pursuing..Having a night class would cut into two afterwork activities that are important to me...night skiing and happy hour...lol



Not really sure right now. I'm technically a Telecommunations major, but the department chairperson left last year and they lumped all of us into the Computer Science department. The CS folks don't yet know what they are doing with the program yet. I was told they hired an EE from Stevens to evaluate where the technology is going and to see if there is any convergance possible. So I guess somewhere between the two. So long as I don't have to take Calculus I don't care. 

Basically, I'm on the Johm Belushi doctorate program. 10 years (on and off) makes me a doctor right?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2008)

We're doing Angelo's pizza and dessert back at the room, POTUS is in town tonite a few blocks away and roads are blocked off and traffic is nuts out there. Just our luck, lol. Gonna go out for a fancy anniversary dinner tomorrow nite at Remi's instead. Looks like I'm curling up with the princess or going across the street to Hooters for beers and MNF.


----------



## hardline (Sep 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Not really sure right now. I'm technically a Telecommunations major, but the department chairperson left last year and they lumped all of us into the Computer Science department. The CS folks don't yet know what they are doing with the program yet. I was told they hired an EE from Stevens to evaluate where the technology is going and to see if there is any convergance possible. So I guess somewhere between the two. So long as I don't have to take Calculus I don't care.
> 
> Basically, I'm on the Johm Belushi doctorate program. 10 years (on and off) makes me a doctor right?



your going to have to take calc as well as logic. and why would they hire an EE.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2008)

hardline said:


> your going to have to take calc as well as logic. and why would they hire an EE.



So far, there's no calc in my program and I already took logic.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Watching Jeremy Piven give another Emmy winning performance!



Stellar!!  uke:


----------



## hardline (Sep 22, 2008)

eating cold chinese food


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 23, 2008)

Watching Heroes


----------



## drjeff (Sep 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> YO ---Herr doktor professor Teach, Teach the children well




I much more prefer to think of my teaching role as one where my job is to "corrupt the pure and idealistic minds of future dentists" :lol:  Actually in all seriousness, the course I help teach is a small group case discussion format with 2 faculty members, one "Academic" dentist and one "private practice" dentist, and my role is to basically tell the Academic and Students what it's like in the "real world" as opposed to the "hallowed" halls of the dental school.  Kind of fun, since a few times my Academic counterpart has been a faculty member who I really didn't like when I was in school over a decade ago, so can get a little revenge for the cr$p they put me through in school!  

Right now I getting ready to begin another glorious day with my fingers in folks mouths!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I much more prefer to think of my teaching role as one where my job is to "corrupt the pure and idealistic minds of future dentists" :lol:  Actually in all seriousness, the course I help teach is a small group case discussion format with 2 faculty members, one "Academic" dentist and one "private practice" dentist, and my role is to basically tell the Academic and Students what it's like in the "real world" as opposed to the "hallowed" halls of the dental school.  Kind of fun, since a few times my Academic counterpart has been a faculty member who I really didn't like when I was in school over a decade ago, so can get a little revenge for the cr$p they put me through in school!
> 
> Right now I getting ready to begin another glorious day with my fingers in folks mouths!



 GOOD  $U -- AS an educator I FIRMLY believe that ANY  disconnect between theory and reality SERIOUSLY needs to be challenged !


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

Just another day at work..munching on some pretzals..I have a customer coming in at 10:00AM to buy a monument for his wife..after work I'm going out to dinner with my Grandma..she's going down to her place in Florida this weekend until Thanksgiving..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 23, 2008)

Eating a sausage,egg,steeze roll ($3) and coffee, watchin a little news, being a barnicle  and "producing" some bad gas from last nite's pizza.


----------



## severine (Sep 23, 2008)

Made some cupcakes for my mom's birthday.  Now I need to get my act together so I can get out of the house for a while.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 23, 2008)

Hitting the links later this am!!  It's a  beautiful day here SUNNY soon to be 70 degrees


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2008)

Having breakfast in the executive lounge of the Crowne Plaza in Seattle.... Living Pimp style..  
making a plane reservation to fly from Seattle to Jacksonville tomorrow...

Sucks to be away from home


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

Filling out my Pennsylvania Voter Registration form..this will be my first time voting..I know we're not supposed to discuss politics but this is the first year that there's been a Presidential candidate I've cared for..


----------



## hardline (Sep 23, 2008)

get ready to go to the bank. just sold the t6 i bought to someone. when i get home im going to order another one.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

hardline said:


> get ready to go to the bank. just sold the t6 i bought to someone. when i get home im going to order another one.



buying and selling snowboards for a profit???

I'm about to go to the post office..I am very unproductive this afternoon..


----------



## hardline (Sep 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> buying and selling snowboards for a profit???
> 
> I'm about to go to the post office..I am very unproductive this afternoon..



i made a hundred bucks on it so i couldn't pass it up and the shop i bought it from orriginally had one more so it was a no brainer. i also have a friend that wants to buy my air from last season for 150 and thats what i paid for it in the first place. don't know if i am going to sell it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 23, 2008)

just back from golf  could only play 9 today they were aerating the back 9 -- played ok shot a 43 on a course i'd not played before


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

Back from the post office...I saw my Mom there..small world...going to take out the trash here at work and clean things up...get small..and go to my parents house and watch Entourage on On-Demand..


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from the post office...I saw my Mom there..small world...going to take out the trash here at work and clean things up...get small..and go to my parents house and watch Entourage on On-Demand..



Do you not work?


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2008)

I am eating some lunch...taking a break from this work on my desk.  Argh!!

But I am enjoying some yummy Japanese food!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

marcski said:


> Do you not work?



The office closes at 3:00PM today..If somebody wants a tombstone at 4:30PM..they need to wait until 8AM tomorrow morning..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from the post office...I saw my Mom there..small world...going to take out the trash here at work and clean things up...get small..and go to my parents house and *watch Entourage on On-Demand*..



Be prepared to laugh ALOT there Steeze.  One of the best Ari episodes ever this week!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The office closes at 3:00PM today..If somebody wants a tombstone at 4:30PM..they need to wait until 8AM tomorrow morning..




Let me guess, all the other's left and you then made the executive descision that business was done for the day   Nothing wrong with that,  I know I've done it before


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

I just saw this steezy video shot this past May in Whister by the Blue mountain free ride coach and some other Jib-honks..The pondskim is sick..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Let me guess, all the other's left and you then made the executive descision that business was done for the day   Nothing wrong with that,  I know I've done it before



I got lucky and when I took the trash out at 3PM..there wasn't two vans worth of people ready to look for a tombstone for Grandma...and after sitting with them for an hour..and writing up their order..then another family strolls on in and wants to know if I worked there back in 1975 when they bought their great uncles stone..lol..then gets up and leaves in disgust when what they paid for in 1975 for $75 is now a grand.  I'll always meet with customers after hours by appointment because if I don't they'll go somewhere else.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I got lucky and when I took the trash out at 3PM..there wasn't two vans worth of people ready to look for a tombstone for Grandma...and after sitting with them for an hour..and writing up their order..then another family strolls on in and wants to know if I worked there back in 1975 when they bought their great uncles stone..lol..then gets up and leaves in disgust when what they paid for in 1975 for $75 is now a grand.  I'll always meet with customers after hours by appointment because if I don't they'll go somewhere else.



I've made many a $ and got a ton of great word of mouth referrals via a afterhours appointment.  Not a bad business practice at all under most circumstances


----------



## hardline (Sep 23, 2008)

getting last min requests from clients. i love how someone in marketing thinks it would be cool to do something then thinks its going to magicaly happen. little do the know it requires another 6,000 of equipment an 3 additional crew. shit sorta pisses me off. i really hate corp. work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

Watching Bill O'Reilley


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2008)

Auditing the price on 800 items for a distributor


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Auditing the price on 800 items for a distributor



I actually like that sort of thing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 23, 2008)

cranking out  the  Joe Walsh version of  " The Confessor " on my Gibson with lots of differant  chained guitar effects dialed in


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> cranking out  the  Joe Walsh version of  " The Confessor " on my Gibson with lots of differant  chained guitar effects dialed in



Do you also freestyle rap?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 23, 2008)

that's YOUR gig  Steeze


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> that's YOUR gig  Steeze



Is it true that you went to high school with the Fonz???


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is it true that you went to high school with the Fonz???



NAH   Joe Walsh


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> NAH   Joe Walsh



Oh from Americas Most Wanted..steezy..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 23, 2008)

Nah the  guitar dude  from the James Gang and the Eagles  

Steeze -- ancient history for you  back when Rock kicked ass


----------



## drjeff (Sep 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Watching Bill O'Reilley



A close, personal friend of one of my wife's business partners   I was actually at a party with him last summer.  Quite a nice guy and not nowhere near as boisterous in person as he is on Fox


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> A close, personal friend of one of my wife's business partners   I was actually at a party with him last summer.  Quite a nice guy and not nowhere near as boisterous in person as he is on Fox



I'm sure he's cool in real life..I'm not as boisterous in person as I am on here..but I'll never forgive him of the comments putting down Ludacris..I'm definitely watching the debates on Friday..I'm starting my move on Sunday and watching the debates will be something to look forward to among all the freaking errands and scrubbing..I'm putting over cleaning my oven until the last day..I've never cleaned an oven before but my Mom has over cleaner..I can't wait..


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nah the  guitar dude  from the James Gang and the Eagles
> 
> Steeze -- ancient history for you  back when Rock kicked ass



And don't forget the thing that made him famous... Playing "Ed" on the Drew Carey show. :grin:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 24, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> And don't forget the thing that made him famous... Playing "Ed" on the Drew Carey show. :grin:



Yep almost forgot that scene--------- ole Joe is Multi-talented


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 24, 2008)

Nursing a mild hangover, drinking coffee, getting ready to pack up our gear.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2008)

Getting ready for a meeting with the accountant that handles my office this AM.  Never really sure which way the conversation will go based on all the "accounting mumbo jumbo" that tends to happen.

Atleast I have a charity golf tournament to look forward to this afternoon!


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2008)

Enjoying the aroma of the pot roast in the crock pot, reading email, then I need to revise a paper and finish my reading up.  Don't plan on much else around the house since I have 60 pgs to read and 8 pgs to revise (based on the professor's notes).  I'll be lucky if I get a shower in, with all the interruptions from the kids.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

Eating pretzals..drinking sugar free red bull..leaving work at 11AM and then going down to Ikea with my Mom..for some apartment shopping..and sweedish meatballs..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready for a meeting with the accountant that handles my office this AM.  Never really sure which way the conversation will go based on all the "accounting mumbo jumbo" that tends to happen.
> 
> Atleast I have a charity golf tournament to look forward to this afternoon!



BETTER have a caffeine injection this am Doc 

I'm heading out again this am for  another 18 -- another glorious fall day !!


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2008)

Um... kind of reading _Eva Luna_ for class.  I keep going back and forth between that and going online.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

Back from Ikea...I bought a bunch of stuff for my new apartment..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 24, 2008)

Had to quit playing today i am pissed 


Didn't tell us  they had 2nd , 3rd and 4th holes totally torn up for aerating . Not just the  Normal breahter holes for aerating  but  the WHOLE dam putting surface  surface was overturned and  looked likea brown pile of turf with no surface , no cup or flag . I had hit some really good stuff till that was feeling like it might be a day in the ZONE  

WE all went back and got our $$$ back but damn it was such a nice day 

No other good courses were near enough to make it worthwhile so we bagged it


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Um... kind of reading _Eva Luna_ for class.  I keep going back and forth between that and going online.




Not familiar with that work but just get thru it----- don't overvalued it --just focus and it'll get done 

I know it isn't easy at times juggling family , school work and being super mom but you can do it -- Maybe a study group could be a good idea if there are others you feel comfortable with and then you can team it out --just a thought


----------



## hardline (Sep 24, 2008)

dealling with achitects calling me up saying they need 4 52"lcds on site tomorrow. i love how they think i can just pull this stuff out my ass. the thing that really sucks is i can do it. so they always wait till the last second.


----------



## Marc (Sep 24, 2008)

hardline said:


> dealling with achitects calling me up saying they need 4 52"lcds on site tomorrow. i love how they think i can just pull this stuff out my ass. the thing that really sucks is i can do it. so they always wait till the last second.



Maybe you can arrange for a couple to fall off the truck near my house?  Kill two birds with one stone.  They won't ask you last minute any more, and I'll have two new TV's.  It's a win win.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 24, 2008)

hardline said:


> dealling with achitects calling me up saying they need 4 52"lcds on site tomorrow. i love how they think i can just pull this stuff out my ass. the thing that really sucks is i can do it. so they always wait till the last second.



2 words my friend... Rush Charge

Make them pay for it... 50% more for 48hr notice or less. Might as well make it worth your added stress and effort.

-w


----------



## hardline (Sep 24, 2008)

Marc said:


> Maybe you can arrange for a couple to fall off the truck near my house?  Kill two birds with one stone.  They won't ask you last minute any more, and I'll have two new TV's.  It's a win win.



but i can hook you up with my pricing if you want.




WJenness said:


> 2 words my friend... Rush Charge
> 
> Make them pay for it... 50% more for 48hr notice or less. Might as well make it worth your added stress and effort.
> 
> -w



that will work one time. then the client will go else wherefor equipment. there is always someone new looking to underbid you. i will get like another 8 to 10 jobs this year out of the contractor(first one i am doing for him and i have saved his ass 3 times) so the volume of work makes up for it. just sucks when i am preping for a show and i get calls at the endof the day but its the nature of the biz. i now basically provide for two of the four contractors that build 90% of the clubs/resturants/lounges in nyc.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

I often have customers who wait 11.5 months to order a tombstone for a loved one and want it completed and installed within 2 weeks for the anniversery of their death..right now out turn-around time is 2+ months and when I tell that to the customer their in shock..why should we have to rush because they were procrastinators..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 24, 2008)

Back from NYC, its nice to go away, but it's nice to come home. Spent too much money last night, but we had fun. Watching the MOAB (Mother of all Bailouts) hearings now. Paulson and Bernanke's lips have been moving for a few hours and they still haven't said anything. Kinda like college economics majors that didn't bone up for an oral exam. If we gave answers like that, we'd get an "F", lol. Gotta laugh or else I'd cry.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Back from NYC, its nice to go away, but it's nice to come home. Spent too much money last night, but we had fun. Watching the MOAB (Mother of all Bailouts) hearings now. Paulson and Bernanke's lips have been moving for a few hours and they still haven't said anything. Kinda like college economics majors that didn't bone up for an oral exam. If we gave answers like that, we'd get an "F", lol. Gotta laugh or else I'd cry.



Moe what did you do last night that led to your hangover?  I was down in your hood earlier at Ikea..wow their Sweedish Meatballs are good..I'm heading to the bar for happy hour pretty soon...Magic Hat #9s..mmmmm


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Moe what did you do last night that led to your hangover?  I was down in your hood earlier at Ikea..wow their Sweedish Meatballs are good..I'm heading to the bar for happy hour pretty soon...Magic Hat #9s..mmmmm



It started with a coupla Grey Geese on the rox, a bottle of wine for dinner at Remi's, a coupla grappas after dinner, and then we staggered over to Uncle Jack's Steakhouse's bar until about 11. I was pounding single malts.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> It started with a coupla Grey Geese on the rox, a bottle of wine for dinner at Remi's, a coupla grappas after dinner, and then we staggered over to Uncle Jack's Steakhouse's bar until about 11. I was pounding single malts.



Sounds steezy..you've got to live it up in the Big Apple..I feel spendy if I drink Magic Hat instead of Budweiser..lol


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Not familiar with that work but just get thru it----- don't overvalued it --just focus and it'll get done
> 
> I know it isn't easy at times juggling family , school work and being super mom but you can do it -- Maybe a study group could be a good idea if there are others you feel comfortable with and then you can team it out --just a thought


It's not terrible.  It's by a Chilean author and translated into English.  The hard part is that it consists mainly of very long, very complex paragraphs.  Not an easy, quick read.  15 pgs to go.

Right now, printing my paper revision & feeding the kids a snack.  We had to go out to get more oat milk (the little guy cannot tolerate cow's milk and we were all out of the oatie stuff) so I lost a good hour of the afternoon to schlepping them around.  

Roast is smelling delicious.  Can't wait to cut into it in 1 hr!


----------



## WJenness (Sep 24, 2008)

hardline said:


> that will work one time. then the client will go else wherefor equipment. there is always someone new looking to underbid you. i will get like another 8 to 10 jobs this year out of the contractor(first one i am doing for him and i have saved his ass 3 times) so the volume of work makes up for it. just sucks when i am preping for a show and i get calls at the endof the day but its the nature of the biz. i now basically provide for two of the four contractors that build 90% of the clubs/resturants/lounges in nyc.



Good point.

I had it in my head that this was a big project and they just wanted a last minute add that was a small part of the overall picture... If that were the case, the rush charge wouldn't change the overall picture much, but when it's a large part of the overall cost (or all of it) it certainly changes the game big time.

-w


----------



## hardline (Sep 24, 2008)

back from picking up the 4 52"s



WJenness said:


> Good point.
> 
> I had it in my head that this was a big project and they just wanted a last minute add that was a small part of the overall picture... If that were the case, the rush charge wouldn't change the overall picture much, but when it's a large part of the overall cost (or all of it) it certainly changes the game big time.
> 
> -w



if it where some random person they would get smacked with a charge but i do hundreds of thousands of dollars of biz with them. so this just becomes on tick in my favor


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

Back from the bar..I had some drinks and now just chilling in front of the computer..I still have like 140 unread threads on here to catch up on..JEA!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2008)

Watching Criminal Minds.  

Just finished registering for a big dental convention in Boston the last weekend in January, which if tradition holds means that the last weekend in January will see a BIG snowstorm hitting New England  if for no other reason then I can't be on the hill that weekend


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Had to quit playing today i am pissed
> 
> 
> Didn't tell us  they had 2nd , 3rd and 4th holes totally torn up for aerating . Not just the  Normal breahter holes for aerating  but  the WHOLE dam putting surface  surface was overturned and  looked likea brown pile of turf with no surface , no cup or flag . I had hit some really good stuff till that was feeling like it might be a day in the ZONE
> ...



This year in particular Warp, I LOVE aerated greens.  They atleast give me some rational justification for why I can't seem to make any putts this year


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 24, 2008)

Sipped some bourbon with dad and now catching up on some market info and news.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Watching Criminal Minds.
> 
> Just finished registering for a big dental convention in Boston the last weekend in January, which if tradition holds means that the last weekend in January will see a BIG snowstorm hitting New England  if for no other reason then I can't be on the hill that weekend



You can head out to WA for some night skiing. On the well groomed pow. ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> You can head out to WA for some night skiing. On the well groomed pow. ;-)



Only problem with that idea is that most of the time at that meeting, by 3PM I'm in no condition to drive :beer: and then in the mornings I don't feel like driving (or doing much else) do to the previous nights :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

Posting on AlpineZone..it's been really active on here and I have tons of post to catch up on..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Posting on AlpineZone..it's been really active on here and I have tons of post to catch up on..



OMG!  there's a first for everything!   :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Watching Criminal Minds.
> 
> Just finished registering for a big dental convention in Boston the last weekend in January, which if tradition holds means that the last weekend in January will see a BIG snowstorm hitting New England  if for no other reason then I can't be on the hill that weekend




You'll probably get some cool swag..maybe chairs shaped like teeth or some glow in the dark floss..who knows..maybe a fly swatter with an oral surgeons smile on one side and contact info on the other..that weekend I'll most likely be at Crate and Barrel and Bed Bath and Beyond..maybe Home Depot if I have time..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Only problem with that idea is that most of the time at that meeting, by 3PM I'm in no condition to drive :beer: and then in the mornings I don't feel like driving (or doing much else) do to the previous nights :beer:



No need to drive 

http://wawa.wachusett.com/mountain_info/ski_train_to_wachusett/default.cfm


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> OMG!  there's a first for everything!   :lol:



Yeah..but for the first time..I am simply overwhelmed with reading so many posts..

Will Greg hit a 30 inch cliff on his mountain bike???
Will Severine read 70 pages???
Will Warp Daddy play the guitar and talk about how he went to high school with the Fonz???
Will Dr. Jeff talk about making 15 pounds of ribs and a gold crown??
Will Moe make some Pho or Tortilla soup???
Will Beano be an insomniac?
Will IHartSkiing ski Blue mountain.....again???

Stay tuned..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> No need to drive
> 
> http://wawa.wachusett.com/mountain_info/ski_train_to_wachusett/default.cfm



Thanks wa-loaf.  Now all I need to do is prevent myself from not consuming large quantities of :beer: with many of my close dental school friends and associates


----------



## hardline (Sep 24, 2008)

just got a bunch of price lists for a new company i became a dealer for. entering the prices in to my database.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 24, 2008)

Just finished putting a tarp over my firewood before the rain comes tomorrow.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah..but for the first time..I am simply overwhelmed with reading so many posts..
> 
> Will Greg hit a 30 inch cliff on his mountain bike???
> Will Severine read 70 pages???
> ...



Steeze, you should go into tabloid journalism, lol. I still got plenty of Pho broth in the freezer. It takes me 2 days to make it, so I make A LOT!


----------



## hardline (Sep 25, 2008)

just got woken up by my phone blowing up with stuff for the 
tv show we are dong for bravo


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2008)

Sitting in a hotel room in Jacksonville Fla - nice water view.......  Woke up this morning in Seattle...

Crazy....  Crossed the USA....


----------



## severine (Sep 25, 2008)

Listening to kid 1 antagonize kid 2.  Ugh.  Do they really have to start the day this way? :roll:

I have dishes to wash, laundry to fold & wash, homework to do, shower to take... but all I want to do is crawl back into bed.  Right now, just sitting her at the computer trying to wake up.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Listening to Neil Young's set from last week's Farm Aid show. Any of you MA folks make it to that show?

"'cause I have to get away from this everyday running around....everybody knows this is nowhere..."


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 25, 2008)

Made our Amtrak reservations for trip to Manhattan next week,then will stay couple nites on way home in the Dacks for the foliage "show" and some Octoberfest --


A little golf  later today  hopefully ican find a course that isn't being aerated today . 

It's another bright sunny day here


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

In charge of the office..office manager is off today..delivery driver is setting a monster monument with the help of a setting crew...it's over 2800 pounds so to much for our crane..and the boss is reading the newspaper in his office..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah..but for the first time..I am simply overwhelmed with reading so many posts..
> 
> Will Greg hit a 30 inch cliff on his mountain bike???
> Will Severine read 70 pages???
> ...



 Moe nailed it !!

Steeze  AZ's answer to Perez Hilton--


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Moe nailed it !!
> 
> Steeze  AZ's answer to Perez Hilton--



ahahaha..Perez Hilton is pretty funny..there are lots of steezy videos on his website..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> In charge of the office..office manager is off today..delivery driver is setting a monster monument with the help of a setting crew...it's over 2800 pounds so to much for our crane..and the boss is reading the newspaper in his office..



do you have   Outriggers on that crane ??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> do you have   Outriggers on that crane ??



Yes we have an outrigger...we have a Mittsubishi Fuso as our delivery truck and our crane can handle 2500 pounds if the spot is right next to the truck or about 1500 pounds at 10 feet out and less even farther out..This morning we got 12,000 pounds worth of monuments shipped in from our sandblast facility and the guy drove the truck in has a huge boom-crane that can handle several thousand pounds..

The monument we are setting is over 6 feet wide and over 4 feet tall..Jet black with custom etchings and sculpture work..the man who ordered the monument is flying up from Florida to see it.  Hopefully the delivery driver gets a good picture of it for the website..


----------



## WJenness (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The monument we are setting is over 6 feet wide and over 4 feet tall..Jet black with custom etchings and sculpture work..the man who ordered the monument is flying up from Florida to see it.  Hopefully the delivery driver gets a good picture of it for the website..



Damn, sounds like quite the monument. What's the sticker price on something like that?

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Damn, sounds like quite the monument. What's the sticker price on something like that?
> 
> -w



I think about 12 grand..but it's for 8 people..so only $1500 a person..:grin:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I think about 12 grand..but it's for 8 people..so only $1500 a person..:grin:



Group discount, cool!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Group discount, cool!



By the pound the monument is less than $5 a pound..try getting a decent steak for that..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 25, 2008)

One former Chairman of our  Board of  Trustees at the college  owned a monument company in addition to a career as a Banker .

 So i heard all kinds of stories bout spring plantings and " shake and bakes" . Used to play golf with  he  and an executive from one of the Monument "quarries" in  Barre VT =some fun times these guys KNEW how to have fun 

But i guess if u r in the death and dying "bidness",  that's a great coping strategy.

Good luck with  setting "Black Beauty" Steeze


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 25, 2008)

Sitting in a staff meeting, causing trouble.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

On hold right now with a funeral directors..I freaking hate when somebody calls me..then puts me on hold..as the busty Stephanie Tanner would say...how rude..

http://www.celebritybabyscoop.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/jodie_sweetin.jpg


----------



## severine (Sep 25, 2008)

Waiting for the little guy to settle down for his nap.  Then I have to finish up a book, preferably today.  87 pgs til it's finished but that's for the class that's later in the week.  I have 200 pgs to read for my early week class... Since the early week class is a new book, and the later class is finishing a book, I'd like to just finish before I switch gears.  Which means I have to really focus and get this done.

I used to read ALL the time.  And often read books in one day (heck, I've read 1000+ pgs books in one day... but that was pre-kids, on a weekend day, and I stayed up most of the night, too).  It's different when you don't get to choose your reading material, though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

severine said:


> Waiting for the little guy to settle down for his nap.  Then I have to finish up a book, preferably today.  87 pgs til it's finished but that's for the class that's later in the week.  I have 200 pgs to read for my early week class... Since the early week class is a new book, and the later class is finishing a book, I'd like to just finish before I switch gears.  Which means I have to really focus and get this done.
> 
> I used to read ALL the time.  And often read books in one day (heck, I've read 1000+ pgs books in one day... but that was pre-kids, on a weekend day, and I stayed up most of the night, too).  It's different when you don't get to choose your reading material, though.



Wow 1,000 pages in a day...da damn..:blink: I'd like to get back into reading books..I haven't read anything other than magazines, internet, newspapers since this past winter.  

I have to update current sales figures and figure out what percentage ahead of last year we're at..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

Eating a Cinnabon and coffee with dad. Took a nice hike in the woods and found a wallet. I made somebody happy. Too bad it wasn't a duffelbag fulla cash, that woulda made me happy, lol.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Eating a Cinnabon and coffee with dad. Took a nice hike in the woods and found a wallet. I made somebody happy. Too bad it wasn't a duffelbag fulla cash, that woulda made me happy, lol.



How much money was in it???  Did you get a reward?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2008)

Trying to decide if I should purchase a new type of instrument for my root canal armamentarium or not???  Of course the manufacturer of the potential new buy practically claims its the greatest thing since sliced bread


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How much money was in it???  Did you get a reward?



About 160$, I found his doctor's biz card and had them call him and then his wife called me. I'm waiting to hear back when he wants to pick it up. I won't take a reward. Hopefully, somebody will do something nice for me if karma really works. If he happens to be a famous zillionaire, I might reconsider, lol.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

Starving like Marvin..waiting for the boss to return from an errand than picking up some grubbage..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

Just sent dad back to Baltimore, thinking about a nap. I went out drinking with him last nite so I'm piggybacking off my NYC hangover.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2008)

Staring at projected numbers needed to fund my offices retirement account for 2008.  Almost at the target number for the year, not bad with 3 months to go.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

eating


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Staring at projected numbers needed to fund my offices retirement account for 2008.  Almost at the target number for the year, not bad with 3 months to go.



Does your practice do much marketing?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Does your practice do much marketing?



Nope, just a single line entry in the "Dentist" section of the yellow pages for both myself and my partner.

Fortunate enough to have a large, solid patient base who seem to love to tell all their friends about how great our practice is


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

Tonight is my last night of chillin until I have to get serious with my move.  I sort of wish I could start moving things in today..I'm gonna be a baller with two residences on Sunday..what what..but then by Wednesday I won't have two cribs..

I'm gonna hit the bar later on with my homey Frank..and I'm gonna put some Naughty by Nature on the jukebox..maybe some Poison as well..JEA!!!!  Tomorrow at this time, I'll be sitting in the waiting room of the auto-service place..reading 3 year old issues of Readers Digest and Modern Parent magazine..hitting up the gumball machine for some Mike and Ike's with a Canadian quarter..doh


----------



## severine (Sep 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Nope, just a single line entry in the "Dentist" section of the yellow pages for both myself and my partner.
> 
> Fortunate enough to have a large, solid patient base who seem to love to tell all their friends about how great our practice is


Word of mouth, so to speak. 

Right now... trying to wrestle the TV from the kids.  Bad, I know, but at least they're watching PBS.  I also have to decide what I'm throwing together for dinner for us.  Nothing complicated or messy tonight... I slacked all day on housework.   

But I did get another 60 pgs of my book read.  Fell short of finishing it today, though it's likely I'll read another 20 pgs before bed.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Nope, just a single line entry in the "Dentist" section of the yellow pages for both myself and my partner.
> 
> Fortunate enough to have a large, solid patient base who seem to love to tell all their friends about how great our practice is



As long as you keep handing out free floss, mouthwash, toothpaste and toothbrushes..dental swag,..you get plenty of mad steezy patients..I'd go to you if you weren't a 4 hour drive..It took me 3 trys to find a dentist I like..I'm so glad I don't go to my childhood dentist..who is a great guy if he is reading this..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

Gonna go take a power snooze.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2008)

severine said:


> Word of mouth, so to speak.



One of the top 5 dental puns of all times there Sev! 

Right now I'm about to finalize what I'll being doing to one of my patient's mouths over the likely next 6 or so months to put them back together


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> As long as you keep handing out free floss, mouthwash, toothpaste and toothbrushes..dental swag,..you get plenty of mad steezy patients..I'd go to you if you weren't a 4 hour drive..



GSS, you could even do some made steezy AZ post whoring from the dental chair with the wireless keyboards we have in each operatory 



> It took me 3 trys to find a dentist I like..I'm so glad I don't go to my childhood dentist..who is a great guy if he is reading this..



Yup, we're the ones that everyone hates, but at the same point everyone loves!  And inspite of that fact that we like to stab people with needles and occasionally wear some fashion questionable outfits most of us in the profession tend to be rather decent folks (atleast most of the time  )


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2008)

Sitting by the pool in Florida - doing some work....  drinking a beer...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> Sitting by the pool in Florida - doing some work....  drinking a beer...



In 48 hours I could be doing 2 of those 3 things,  sitting by a pool in Florida, and drinking a beer   2 out of 3 ain't bad 

Right now I'm about to go and actually finish working on someone's mouth.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> As long as you keep handing out free floss, mouthwash, toothpaste and toothbrushes..dental swag,..you get plenty of mad steezy patients...


 
Don't forget the free Nitrous!!! LoL!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Don't forget the free Nitrous!!! LoL!



We don't actually have nitrous in my office (long story involving both higher malpractice insurance rates and efficacy rates in adults).  So if patients of the practice ask either myself or my partner if they can have gas, our standard reply is "only if I've had mexican food for lunch that day"


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> We don't actually have nitrous in my office (long story involving both higher malpractice insurance rates and efficacy rates in adults). So if patients of the practice ask either myself or my partner if they can have gas, our standard reply is "only if I've had mexican food for lunch that day"


 
Kill-joy :sad:. I'll just bring my own tube, or maybe save em up in a jar like Grassi!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Kill-joy :sad:. I'll just bring my own tube, or maybe save em up in a jar like Grassi!



The other real big misconception with Nitrous is that it will give you this big, long lasting buzz.  Just not the case. 

 Yup, for an adult when administered in a sufficient quantity it can rather quickly give you the feeling of a good 'ol buzz.  But, the way that Nitrous works in your lungs/blood stream and brain, is when the Nitrous source is turned off,  almost instaneously the Nitrous that is in your lungs begins to be rapidly displaced by the normal mixture of oxygen and carbon dioxide that we get via regular breathing.  

The nitrous that the oxygen carrying capacity of your red blood cells has (basically Nitrous displaces oxygen in your red blood cells and is then transported through your body and effects certain areas of your brain giving you that buzz sensation, and any modern nitrous administering machine won't let you dispense a mixture of Nitrous and Oxygen greater than 68% Nitrous/ 32% Oxygen since with less than 32% Oxygen for an extended period of time, well you'll feel really buzzed and then your DEAD ) is removed wth a pass of that red blood cell from your lungs, through your heart, out to your body, back to your heart and then to your lungs which for most adults that trips will take atmost a couple of minutes.


So basically if ever you see someone that hijacked a blue "oxygen" tank (Blue is the standard color that all medical gas supplies use for Nitrous), and they're claiming to still feel buzzed 10+ minutes after their last hit from it, well pharmacologically speaking their feeding you a line of B.S.

Right now I'm feeling rather dorky after that explanation, so I'm done with it


----------



## hardline (Sep 25, 2008)

just crack a beer waiting for the guest to arive for the mabaline event.


----------



## severine (Sep 25, 2008)

Feeding the kids dinner, waiting for them to go to bed so I can put in _Sex and the City_.  Got the extended version and I can't wait to see the difference in it.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The other real big misconception with Nitrous is that it will give you this big, long lasting buzz. Just not the case.
> 
> Yup, for an adult when administered in a sufficient quantity it can rather quickly give you the feeling of a good 'ol buzz. But, the way that Nitrous works in your lungs/blood stream and brain, is when the Nitrous source is turned off, almost instaneously the Nitrous that is in your lungs begins to be rapidly displaced by the normal mixture of oxygen and carbon dioxide that we get via regular breathing.
> 
> ...


 
Yea, I knew all that anyway! Had all four of my wisdom teeth out using Nitrous, Great buzz, until he turned off the nitrous side. He kept asking me, "feeling any pain?" and I kept telling him "a maybe a Little!.." and he kept turning up the Nitrous. I though that little game we were playing was hilarous,... until he was done and went full Oxygen on me!


----------



## WJenness (Sep 25, 2008)

Just sitting relaxing after dinner (Chicken Alfredo and garlic bread if you're curious)... watching my girlfriend and my roommate play rock band 2.

I went and saw my dentist earlier today (cleaning / check up time). I love my dentist, she had me in and out of there in just over 20 minutes. I don't think any of the times I've been in the office for longer than 45 minutes, and she's done root canals, extracted a wisdom tooth, and all kinds of other fun stuff. She just got a steezy new chair in the office too (at least since the last time I was there), It's like a really luxurious leather lounge... almost looks like something you'd see on the bridge of the enterprise in Star Trek.

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

Heating up some soup for dinner and drinking some vino. Reading some news online.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 25, 2008)

Just got done working a few deals now waiting till 8 to go home


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

back from the bar.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

Sippin some bourbon, checkin news and markets overseas.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 25, 2008)

Just got home from work.  Boss dragged me into something I really didn't want to get involved in around 2:30 today.  Eating a steak sandwich and some crab cakes for dinner.  Captain an Coke for dessert. :beer:


----------



## krisskis (Sep 26, 2008)

Sitting on my ass at work. Waiting to see which one of theses little monstaers is going to wake up first and need to be fed. Tonight, none of the mothers wanted to stay with their little hellions! I just know they will all wake up at the same time and want to be fed. Thank God for the teens i also have on the unit. I have no patience for babies anymore....well not completely...yet. 
Dragged my ass in late to work...3 hours to be exact. Had to do the mommy thing and go to Back to School night and meet my sons teachers. Hes been stressing out...he was placed in honors/ AP classes this year and its killing him. I think once football season is over, it will be better for him. Now he doesnt get home from school until almost 7pm...hes always starving...needs to eat dinner....shower...then the homework starts...sometimes until 1am. Poor thing....then hes up again at 6:15 for school. His teachers say hes doing great and from what i have seen of his grades, im not worried. Hopefully he doesnt have a meltdown before football ends 

Did the back to school thing for my daughter last night. Her teachers all say shes doing well too. Although they say she is quite the chatter box and has the 11 yr old boys in a tizzy. May have something to do with the fact that shes 11...is 5' 5" and built like a brick shit house...and she knows it !!! Now, wheres that rifle???


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 26, 2008)

Waking up to a great Friday.  Thinking oatmeal is a good idea for breakfast.
Yum!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

Glad to be in my office this AM.  I was going through internet withdrawl last nigth as both my cable and internet was messed up BIG TIME when I got home from work   TV wise, I only had about 1/10th of my regular def channels, no HD channels, and the regular def ones that did come in had major league blizzard type snowiness to them (about the only time I don't like snow).  Internet, was the internot last night.  Didn't mattter if I had the cables plugged into the cable boxes or directly up the TV's backsides, still the same thing.  

Talked to tech support (who actually spoke ENGLISH as they're primary language for a change), and after about a minute of listening to what they problem was and what I had tried already to fix things, no more B.S. "lets try this one more time" stuff,  all I heard over the phone was "what time tommorrow would it be good to have the tech come to your house to fix things?"  Hopefully, I'll have full service when I get home today.  My guess is that based on passed experience,  I'll have  a few hundred feet of orange wire running from the cable box streetside to my house - a few years ago a similar thing happend do to a ground mole who decided that orange cable might be something worth snacking on


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

Another nice cool morning for the gym and a hike with the pups. Watching the theatre unfold in DC and markets. Tragedy and comedy at its finest. Trading this volatility is tits.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Another nice cool morning for the gym and a hike with the pups. Watching the theatre unfold in DC and markets. Tragedy and comedy at its finest. Trading this volatility is tits.


Moe Ghoul, you're a dog lover, you may want to check out this charity thread on EpicSki.
Supports a great canine cause, and give you an opportunity to win a trip to Jackson Hole!
http://forums.epicski.com/showthread.php?t=70733


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

Cool, I hope they raise a lot of dough, there's going to be more and more abandoned pets that need help. I already contribute heavily to 2 rescue operations, one locally and one in NJ that we adopt dogs from. I'll be happy to toss a few beans into the raffle pot for a chance at a Jhole trip.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Cool, I hope they raise a lot of dough, there's going to be more and more abandoned pets that need help. I already contribute heavily to 2 rescue operations, one locally and one in NJ that we adopt dogs from. I'll be happy to toss a few beans into the raffle pot for a chance at a Jhole trip.


Question is,. if you win, who you gonna take?
hint: I reduced my chance to win by letting you in on it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2008)

Leaving work in a few...going to get new brake pads, tire rotation and oil change..I think I might hit up the new Cicis pizza buffet that opened up right near where I get my car serviced..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Question is,. if you win, who you gonna take?
> hint: I reduced my chance to win by letting you in on it



My wife said I could take that bike chick with the nice buns you keep posting. PM me a phone number!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 26, 2008)

Just got back from taking the Queen to her 8 day check-up after surgery ---  She's ahead of schedule   

It was hilarious the  young Doc  COULD Not Believe  her age -- she looks FINE Dammit 

i'm lucky for such  an ugly old toad to have  such a fine lookin woman ------------

My grandkids call  her Granma "CHICKLET"


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just got back from taking the Queen to her 8 day check-up after surgery ---  She's ahead of schedule
> 
> It was hilarious the  young Doc  COULD Not Believe  her age -- she looks FINE Dammit
> 
> ...



Let me with all due respect Warp borrow one of your terms/lines from a previous thread...........

GILF


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

Right now my last patient of the day just left the chair, which means as soon as I finish filling out a couple of charts, my vacation week has officially begun!  Wooo Hooo! :beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 26, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just got back from taking the Queen to her 8 day check-up after surgery ---  She's ahead of schedule
> 
> It was hilarious the  young Doc  COULD Not Believe  her age -- she looks FINE Dammit
> 
> ...


Awesome, on many levels!
Good vibes keep coming your way!


----------



## severine (Sep 26, 2008)

I know one thing I'm not doing right now... what Trekchick is in her new avi! :lol:

Updating Facebook (yeah, I know, I'm lame) and then I need to read.  Crappy day outside.  But I have to go out in it in 2 hrs with the kids to go to the doctor.  Fun, fun!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm working on a justification to spend $183,000 of my company's money!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm working on a justification to spend $183,000 of my company's money!



 Let me know if i can help --------I'm AVAILABLE  for consulting   --  --   ROFLMAO


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

Waiting to see how much lipstick they shmeared on the bailout pig. I picture it with 3 broken legs and covered in bells and whistles.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Waiting to see how much lipstick they shmeared on the bailout pig. I picture it with 3 broken legs and covered in bells and whistles.




Based on the 700 billion figure being thrown around AND the most recent number of folks who atleast filed at tax return in the US (2006 number per the IRS was 136.1 million returns), the bailout would cost each and every filer (and remember that includes those filers that DON'T pay any taxes) $5143.27.

Now just factor in that the projected major gap in Social Security funding arrives in a few years (2012 if memory is correct) and it's not a pretty picture for whoever gets elected Nov 4th and their economic policy 

Right now I'm about to go pick up my daughter from school.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Based on the 700 billion figure being thrown around AND the most recent number of folks who atleast filed at tax return in the US (2006 number per the IRS was 136.1 million returns), the bailout would cost each and every filer (and remember that includes those filers that DON'T pay any taxes) $5143.27.
> 
> Now just factor in that the projected major gap in Social Security funding arrives in a few years (2012 if memory is correct) and it's not a pretty picture for whoever gets elected Nov 4th and their economic policy
> 
> Right now I'm about to go pick up my daughter from school.



Meanwhile, the fed has doled out another trillion dollars from the "discount window" in the past coupla weeks. Completely separate from this current charade. That doesn't get much attention.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Meanwhile, the fed has doled out another trillion dollars from the "discount window" in the past coupla weeks. Completely separate from this current charade. That doesn't get much attention.



Hey Moe, I know you are a day trader so it's your job to keep up on this stuff. What are a few good sources to follow some of the basic goings on for a casual observer? Or if that's like posting about secret stashes maybe you can PM me a few links.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey Moe, I know you are a day trader so it's your job to keep up on this stuff. What are a few good sources to follow some of the basic goings on for a casual observer? Or if that's like posting about secret stashes maybe you can PM me a few links.



I subscibe to Faber and Fleckenstein's sites. Those 2 have been on the money, for the most part, to a tee, exept for timing. Most of my info I glean from 15-20 publications on line that are free to the public. It can be as benign as Bloomberg, as cheerleady as CNBC, and as whacky as some of the Alex Jones type sites. I also have a private chat with 5 other traders, 2 US, 1 in England, 1 in Hong Kong and 1 in Canada. We found each other on other public forum chats about 5 years ago and bounce ideas off each other. You'd have to be a little more specific about what you are interested in.


----------



## hardline (Sep 26, 2008)

orderig a new laptop. last night i put my bag down for second to go to the bathroom before leaving the club and somebody snached it. we watched the security tapes. the guy came in off the strret went upstairs and took my bag and left. it also had my headphones by dj box/soundcard, neadles, and my camera. like 4 grand of stuff. i am compleatly at a loss.


----------



## severine (Sep 26, 2008)

hardline said:


> orderig a new laptop. last night i put my bag down for second to go to the bathroom before leaving the club and somebody snached it. we watched the security tapes. the guy came in off the strret went upstairs and took my bag and left. it also had my headphones by dj box/soundcard, neadles, and my camera. like 4 grand of stuff. i am compleatly at a loss.


That sucks so much more than the bag of mini Strawberry bagels I left at the grocery store only 30 minutes ago (after paying for them).  Wow!  Do you have insurance to cover that?  Amazing how low people can sink.

Right now... wishing for the day to end.


----------



## hardline (Sep 26, 2008)

severine said:


> That sucks so much more than the bag of mini Strawberry bagels I left at the grocery store only 30 minutes ago (after paying for them).  Wow!  Do you have insurance to cover that?  Amazing how low people can sink.
> 
> Right now... wishing for the day to end.



i called my agent he's going to see what is covered. but i will still be out of pocket for a lot. its a pretty devastating thing to have happen. i can't dj tonight.  am pretty bumed


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

Right now I'm finally back online at home again after about a 24 hour outage   When I arrived home there were 3 trucks from the cable company on my street - apparently it was a issue with the line that supplies the entire street and not just my house.

Still waiting for the pay premium channels and the HD channels and the DVR to come back online.  But for now I'll take *CLEAR* basic channels and internet.  That will atleast get me through packing tonight so I can also surf and watch the UCONN-Louisville football game tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2008)

Back from a whole bunch of errands.  I got out of work a before 12:30PM and I took my car in to get new brakes, tire rotation, oil change and I also ended up getting some sort of tune up.  While my car was in I went to Cicis pizza for the buffet..I was happy with myself and I didn't pig out..I just tried a couple different slices and had a salad.  I then went to Borders..I sort of think it's a good place to meet women.  When I was sitting and reading a magazine..one girl was having trouble reaching a book up high and since I'm a foot taller..bam..GSS to the rescue.  In hindsite I should have gotten the digits but I was too interested in reading Powder magazine.

Then I walked through the Whitehall mall and bought some clothes at Kohls.  One thing that bothers me is that the heat is on full blast everywhere.  It was in the low-mid 60s which is so comfortable...yet inside it was a sauna.  Then back to the car place where I sat in the waiting room next to a biker dude who bitched about the slow service.  It took them an hour longer than they said it was and they offered me 3 free oil changes..I asked if I could just have that amount taken off my total and they ended up giving me a $60 discount.  

I just hit up the Allentown farmers market and got a gyro, ginger ale, chips and quac, and some sort of black bean salad..also a 6er of Rolling Rock..now I'm looking forward to chill-axing and not spending anymore money..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm finally back online at home again after about a 24 hour outage   When I arrived home there were 3 trucks from the cable company on my street - apparently it was a issue with the line that supplies the entire street and not just my house.
> 
> Still waiting for the pay premium channels and the HD channels and the DVR to come back online.  But for now I'll take *CLEAR* basic channels and internet.  That will atleast get me through packing tonight so I can also surf and watch the UCONN-Louisville football game tonight.



I went crazy in Virginia earlier this summer..a week with no internet..By the middle of the week I was starting to get the shakes.  I'm not going to have internet in my place for the first 3-4 days...which means I might go to work for a late night AZ fix..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm working on a justification to spend $183,000 of my company's money!



Ferrari as your next company car????


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I went crazy in Virginia earlier this summer..a week with no internet..By the middle of the week I was starting to get the shakes.  I'm not going to have internet in my place for the first 3-4 days...which means I might go to work for a late night AZ fix..



The worst thing about my outtage was that my flight tommorrow AM is on Southwest at 7:05. So to get the A boarding group I needed to do online checkin at 7:05 this AM.  No internet at home meant that I had to be at the office a bit earlier than usual, and since daycare hadn't opened yet or the kennel where I had to bring the dogs this AM wasn't open either.  Not exactly the best logistical situation, but the end result was that we're boarding in the A group tommorrow, the kid made it to pre-schhol, the dogs made it to the kennel, and it was only about an extra 10 miles of driving to pull it off this AM 

Right now I'm about to go give a 6 pack of Sam Adams to the cable TV tech who just got me back all of my channels thus giving me 50" of full HD glory again  :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The worst thing about my outtage was that my flight tommorrow AM is on Southwest at 7:05. So to get the A boarding group I needed to do online checkin at 7:05 this AM.  No internet at home meant that I had to be at the office a bit earlier than usual, and since daycare hadn't opened yet or the kennel where I had to bring the dogs this AM wasn't open either.  Not exactly the best logistical situation, but the end result was that we're boarding in the A group tommorrow, the kid made it to pre-schhol, the dogs made it to the kennel, and it was only about an extra 10 miles of driving to pull it off this AM
> 
> Right now I'm about to go give a 6 pack of Sam Adams to the cable TV tech who just got me back all of my channels thus giving me 50" of full HD glory again  :beer:



Hell yeah group A..I only flew Southwest once to San Jose..and I'm not a big fan of the boarding process..I like assigned seats..Where do you fly out of?  Southwest used to have an uber cheap Philly to Boston flight and on the commercials they had lots of people with thick Boston accents...


----------



## dmc (Sep 26, 2008)

Sitting in the Altanta Admirals Club... Getting hammered... Wondering if my flights gonna be cancelled...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 26, 2008)

dmc said:


> Sitting in the Altanta Admirals Club... Getting hammered... Wondering if my flights gonna be cancelled...



Hope ta hell ya get outta Hotlanta DMC tonite .  Boy u sure been a travlin man lately !


----------



## dmc (Sep 26, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hope ta hell ya get outta Hotlanta DMC tonite .  Boy u sure been a travlin man lately !



yeah.... unbelieveable...

things will slow down for me after the quarter ends...  then i have a week in Vegas at a conference...  Followed by 4 days in Vegas just veging...


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Ferrari as your next company car????



For some reason, I don't think a Ferrari makes for a very good ski vehicle.  Plus I'd have to listen to everyone whine about how I got the Ferrari and all they got was a POS truck.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

Bakin up a pizza, drinkin a Straub's, getting into a debate state of mind.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 26, 2008)

dmc said:


> yeah.... unbelieveable...
> 
> things will slow down for me after the quarter ends...  then i have a week in Vegas at a conference...  Followed by 4 days in Vegas just veging...



....when you get a vacay bro?  sounds like you deserve one stat


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm watching two guys debating about who's better for a certain job.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 26, 2008)

Shopping for a new computer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Bakin up a pizza, drinkin a Straub's, getting into a debate state of mind.




....pretty ridiculously bad debate if you ask me

I'll post my commentery from another more politically charged board on here tomorrow.......not strong feelings outside of me thinking the debate lacked substance big time


----------



## WJenness (Sep 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> orderig a new laptop. last night i put my bag down for second to go to the bathroom before leaving the club and somebody snached it. we watched the security tapes. the guy came in off the strret went upstairs and took my bag and left. it also had my headphones by dj box/soundcard, neadles, and my camera. like 4 grand of stuff. i am compleatly at a loss.



That sucks man. Sorry to hear it. My girlfriend had her purse swiped at a bar about a week ago... not quite 4k worth of stuff, but it still sucks. It's unfortunate that people have to be such assholes.

Pick out something nice for yourself man, seems like you deserve it, with all the work you've been putting in lately.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Sep 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell yeah group A..I only flew Southwest once to San Jose..and I'm not a big fan of the boarding process..I like assigned seats..Where do you fly out of?  Southwest used to have an uber cheap Philly to Boston flight and on the commercials they had lots of people with thick Boston accents...



We had the opposite up here with people in thick Philly accents saying "There's a lot to do in Philly a lot..." "we got cheesesteaks" and then four or five other people would say 'cheesestakes'... it was pretty annoying actually. It played a lot during Red Sox and Bruins games.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell yeah group A..I only flew Southwest once to San Jose..and I'm not a big fan of the boarding process..I like assigned seats..Where do you fly out of?  Southwest used to have an uber cheap Philly to Boston flight and on the commercials they had lots of people with thick Boston accents...



35 minutes after I leave my house, I'm at the airport in Providence.  And Southwest this past spring did change their boarding policy a bit.  You still have the A,B and C groups,  but now each group is subdivided by number (I believe it's 1 through 60 in each group).  So for example tommorrow my family has A38-A41 so we'll line up by the 40 sign and then they board each letter group now by number.  Plus, now families get on, not in the pre-board(only elderly and handicapped now fo that), but families now board between the A and B groups.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 27, 2008)

hmmmm..sitting her with restless leg syndrome... af ew harvest moons pumpkins , but then nobody wants to go to the local dive too see a reggae/punk band... pussies


----------



## krisskis (Sep 27, 2008)

Trying to stay awake at work. I hate working.....


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 27, 2008)

The fall crud is going around, and I got it..........I hope I have some nyquil in the medicine cabinet.


----------



## krisskis (Sep 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The fall crud is going around, and I got it..........I hope I have some nyquil in the medicine cabinet.





MMMmmmmmm...NyQuil....i could go for a bottle of that right now


----------



## hardline (Sep 27, 2008)

WJenness said:


> That sucks man. Sorry to hear it. My girlfriend had her purse swiped at a bar about a week ago... not quite 4k worth of stuff, but it still sucks. It's unfortunate that people have to be such assholes.
> 
> Pick out something nice for yourself man, seems like you deserve it, with all the work you've been putting in lately.
> 
> -w



i wouldn't have mindd my wallet getting nicked but i make a living with my computer. dell said they might be able to get it to me md week. i would have just gone to best buy but i need to have xp. none of the hardware i work with supports vista. its sorta funny people have been calling me all day saying how soory they are for me. almost like someone past.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The fall crud is going around, and I got it..........I hope I have some nyquil in the medicine cabinet.



 Been fighting that damn germ for 10 days --------------using Tussin  DM seems to help


----------



## ccskier (Sep 27, 2008)

Sitting shot gun in the car, heading up to vt for a wedding.  Quick trip, back home tomorrow.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 27, 2008)

just back from hitting a bucket of golf balls with my   #1  and # 3  hybrids


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2008)

I just ran a few errands..bank, grocery store..rocking out to some Bel Biv Devoe..that girl is poison..


----------



## severine (Sep 27, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> af ew harvest moons pumpkins


How are those?  I was tempted to buy some the last time I was at the packy, but I hate buying stuff and then ending up not liking it.



Trekchick said:


> The fall crud is going around, and I got it..........I hope I have some nyquil in the medicine cabinet.


My sympathies.  Rest up so you'll be 100% ASAP!

Right now, wasting time playing games on Facebook.  Brian, too.   What can I say?  It's a crummy day outside.

Little boy has been fighting taking a nap for nearly 2 hrs now... ugh.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 27, 2008)

Listening to some tunes and window shopping online


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2008)

online poker tournement with my Frequent Player Points..then a freeroll later this afternoon for WCOOP participants..I only played one event.  $100,000 prize pool out up by pokerstars..$10,000 to the winner..top 4k spots paid..there are already 10k people entered..it will be the most people in any tournement I've ever played in..


----------



## hardline (Sep 27, 2008)

thinking about food. setting up the laptop my friend so kindly lent me till my new one shows up sometime this week. its going to take me a week once i get the new lappy to get everything the way i want it. i wish i could have got the same model but the dont make it. so i have to manually install every app i own. it will be a full week. i may just dissapear to my lake house and do it


----------



## hardline (Sep 27, 2008)

now i am starting to rebuild some of my playlists. i hadnt backed them up in about a month so i have to rebuild a lot of them plus i have re add about 6000 songs to itunes 

FKNA


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 27, 2008)

severine said:


> How are those?  I was tempted to buy some the last time I was at the packy, but I hate buying stuff and then ending up not liking it.



harvest moon's were real good! they had something jack's (?) pumpkin ale on tap also, the rest of the crew last night liked those better but i thought it was overspiced, i like a hint of the allspice, nutmeg etc., but not overpowering....

tonight's flavor du jour was ithaca beer co. apricot wheat, pretty good but a little too fruity for my taste, mrs snowbunski was diggin 'm tho.

back on topic just snoozed through forbidden kingdom after sushi and pot stickers - had a theme going! then the last few minutes of PSU/ill


----------



## skidbump (Sep 28, 2008)

searching for info on belleayre


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

Chilling on the net getting geared up for a BIG day of moving..I'm psyched to do laundry in my own apartment..moving on up like the Jeffersons..JEA!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

still chilling on the net..gonna hit up Dunkins donuts and start packing my car in a minute..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Chilling on the net getting geared up for a BIG day of moving..I'm psyched to do laundry in my own apartment..moving on up like the Jeffersons..JEA!!!!!



Good luck with the new digs STEEZE !


----------



## Geoff (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm wrapping breakables in bubble wrap or packing paper and putting them in boxes.  I just filled 6 boxes and am taking a quick break.  Later, I'm driving the VW to Vermont and getting a ride back to Portsmouth, Cow Hampshire so I end up with both cars at Killington.  The cats are riding shotgun this trip.  They won't be happy.  I need to remember to pack my iPod and ear buds so I can drown out the noise.

Moving sucks.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 28, 2008)

Took a nice rainy day hike with the dogs, picked up some donuts and muffins, surfing news.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

I just hit up Dunkin donuts for a fatty sausage egg and steeze on a croissant..free medium coffee with coupon.  My car is almost filled up and in an hour an a half I'm driving over to the new crib to start moving in.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Good luck with the new digs STEEZE !



Thanks despite the hassle of moving..I'm psyched to be in a new nicer place.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Thanks despite the hassle of moving..I'm psyched to be in a new nicer place.



Clean the stove yet?

Congrats on the new place.


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2008)

Waiting for Grandpa to come pick the rugrats up so I can have some "me" time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow the freaking rain is persistant..I'm about to throw out my old computer, microwave and air conditioning unit..my new place has a built in microwave and central AC..now it's raining even harder..the good thing is I look like I just took a shower even though I'm stanky..lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow the freaking rain is persistant..I'm about to throw out my old computer, microwave and air conditioning unit..




No Salvation Army nearby?  Unless the computer, microwave and AC are unusable, throwing them out is a waste...someone could use them


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> No Salvation Army nearby?  Unless the computer, microwave and AC are unusable, throwing them out is a waste...someone could use them



All three items are very old and they were handmedowns to me and I used them another 4 years..no I am really soaked..time to move more stuff to my car..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Clean the stove yet?
> 
> Congrats on the new place.



No but I'm going to borrow my parents oven cleaner..it's really not that horrible..only a few pounds of hardened crud...lol..I got some Kaboom for the bathroom..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 28, 2008)

Rain is supposed to stop after lunch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 28, 2008)

The Queen and i just took a 3 mile walk  about a mile into it , it started pouring.

 --luckily i had a new GOLF umbrella i just bought last week  with me -- it looked like a circus BIGTOP it is SO huge


----------



## dmc (Sep 28, 2008)

Going to the Hunter Brewfest...
Turns out my trip to Taiwan is canceled due to a cyclone(huricane) hitting tomorrow...


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 28, 2008)

dmc said:


> Going to the Hunter Brewfest...
> Turns out my trip to Taiwan is canceled due to a cyclone(huricane) hitting tomorrow...


Is that good or bad?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

I got all my keys and inspected my new place..it took me four trips to bring everything in from my car..I wasted no time and put a load of laundry in..I just loaded stuff up with stuff from my parents house that I bought at Ikea..heating up a slice of pizza and then going to my old apartment to load up my skis...after that my arms are probably going to be sore and then it will be beer thirty..good thing I have 3 days to move...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Queen and i just took a 3 mile walk  about a mile into it , it started pouring.
> 
> --luckily i had a new GOLF umbrella i just bought last week  with me -- it looked like a circus BIGTOP it is SO huge



Awesome..I have a steezy umbrella as well....I'm freaking soaked right now..I feel like I just went on the rapids ride at an amusement park..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Waiting to get a haircut at Supercuts. Then I'm off to the supermarket for a few items we forgot about yesterday. 

Once I get home, I'll be putting a 7lb brisket that has been sitting in a mix of apple cider vinegar/apple juice  in the Orion for dinner tonight.

Prep for the bricket will include:
Coat with yellow mustard
Coffee gound based beef rub
Mesquite chips
Beer :beer:

Hmmmmm BBQ


----------



## dmc (Sep 28, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Is that good or bad?




It's good...  

I'll go in a month or so...  When it's not cyclone season..
We couldn't cancel so we have to use the ticket...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ...after that my arms are probably going to be sore and then it will be beer thirty..good thing I have 3 days to move...



Steeze discovers what a workout feels like.:smash:

Eating a slice myself, finishing off some mail and tax stuff.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just hit up Dunkin donuts for a fatty sausage egg and steeze on a croissant..free medium coffee with coupon.  My car is almost filled up and in an hour an a half I'm driving over to the new crib to start moving in.


You BEE Cracking me up!
Hope the Dunkin Donuts breakfast doesn't induce a Heart attack when you do all that heavy lifting.



severine said:


> Waiting for Grandpa to come pick the rugrats up so I can have some "me" time.



Will this Me Time generate a TR?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2008)

Just relaxing back in the townhouse in Orlando.  Kid's a fried and napping SOUNDLY after a 4:15AM wake up time yesterday that finally ended when we got back to the townhouse about 10:30 last night after the Spectromagic Parade in the Magic Kingdom, and then they were up @6 this morning ready to goto EPCOT.  They were in complete meltdown mode by 2PM - Thank god Disney is now having a wine and food spectactular at EPCOT in the world showcase, so as the kids were melting down,  I was able to sample brews from different countries to keep me from melting down!


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Will this Me Time generate a TR?


No, too soggy today.  Sadly, I haven't been able to get on my bike since Labor Day when I broke it.   And I've had some issues with my right ankle in the interim, so I'm avoiding high impact exercise.  I don't want an injury right before ski season.  This week my goal is to schedule in time for my exercise DVDs.  It looks like that's the only way I'm going to get it in for now.

I did have a nice time curling up on the couch with B watching the last _Pirates of the Caribbean_, though.   The kids came home just as it ended.

Right, now, about to make dinner.  Then I need to get back to reading.  I was bad this weekend... I have 126 pgs to go.  Fortunately, the professor doesn't plan on discussing the entire book at the next class.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

I just loaded my car up and I'm bringing one more carload worth of stuff to my new place including my 6 pairs of skis.  When I moved into my new current place 4 years ago..I only had 2 pairs of skis.  I got sidetracked from my moving earlier this afternoon and ended up at the bar for a few hours drinking beer and watching football..when I get back from this last errand from the day..I'll probably have more beer and chill in front of the boobtube and watch The Simpsons, Family Guy and the Eagles game..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Waiting to get a haircut at Supercuts. Then I'm off to the supermarket for a few items we forgot about yesterday.
> 
> Once I get home, I'll be putting a 7lb brisket that has been sitting in a mix of apple cider vinegar/apple juice  in the Orion for dinner tonight.
> 
> ...



I' expecting a Brisket TR..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 28, 2008)

Reading over the proposed bailout legislation and watching Asia markets.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 28, 2008)

severine said:


> No, too soggy today.  Sadly, I haven't been able to get on my bike since Labor Day when I broke it.   And I've had some issues with my right ankle in the interim, so I'm avoiding high impact exercise.  I don't want an injury right before ski season.  This week my goal is to schedule in time for my exercise DVDs.  It looks like that's the only way I'm going to get it in for now.
> 
> I did have a nice time curling up on the couch with B watching the last _Pirates of the Caribbean_, though.   The kids came home just as it ended.
> 
> Right, now, about to make dinner.  Then I need to get back to reading.  I was bad this weekend... I have 126 pgs to go.  Fortunately, the professor doesn't plan on discussing the entire book at the next class.


Boo hoo, you have an issue with your ankle...sheesh, I rode with a broken wrist!

Get back out there you big sissy!


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't NOT ride because of the ankle (I didn't _run_ because of that).  I didn't ride because of how soggy the trails are today.  We got quite a bit of rain over the last few days.  It was still raining very early this morning, and it's raining again right now. 

My usual methods of getting out there haven't worked.  Having issues finding someone to watch the kids so I can go... and shorter days isn't helping.

Right now... finishing up a bowling game on Facebook then it's back to homework.


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2008)

Trying to find the energy to put the final coat of polyurethane on a piece of furniture my father-in-law built for us...


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 28, 2008)

severine said:


> I didn't NOT ride because of the ankle (I didn't _run_ because of that).  I didn't ride because of how soggy the trails are today.  We got quite a bit of rain over the last few days.  It was still raining very early this morning, and it's raining again right now.
> 
> My usual methods of getting out there haven't worked.  Having issues finding someone to watch the kids so I can go... and shorter days isn't helping.
> 
> Right now... finishing up a bowling game on Facebook then it's back to homework.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

Sweaty from my last burst of moving which involved 5 trips from my car to my new crib..but home in time for the Simpsons..I picked up a Tomato soup at hand and just realized my microwave is in the dumpster...do I drive 1.5 mile to the new place to use the microwave or 2 miles to my parents and use theirs..nah..it's fine at room temp..almost a gazpacho with no cho..lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2008)

Going to the First new post of threads :lol:

Am I losing it or is that a new button next each thread?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 28, 2008)

Watching The Bears game !


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2008)

56 pgs to go of Edna O'Brien's _The Lonely Girl_!  I really made up for my slacking this evening!  Laundry is going (can't seem to get this last load dry...) and I'm relaxing a little while B watches "The Unit".  Must stay awake for the next 40 minutes at least...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2008)

Just finished watching the Bears/Eagles game.  Cleaning up the e-mail inbox and getting ready for another day of walking around Disney tommorrow and having it made VERY apparent that there are ALOT of morbidly obese folks in this world who wear WAYYYYYY to little and too tight clothing


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 29, 2008)

We used to do our FL trip this time of year, before I decided to go back to school.  Lake Buena Vista is pretty awesome this time of year


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Going to the First new post of threads :lol:
> 
> Am I losing it or is that a new button next each thread?



I think it has been there for a while. I started using it myself a month or two ago after learning of it from Greg and Brian saying something about it while biking, makes reading the forum a lot quicker.


----------



## skidbump (Sep 29, 2008)

draining a couple inches out of koi pond..then off to work i go...Still searching for belleayre info


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 29, 2008)

Getting a shiatzu  message -- biught one of those automatic /heated message devices that you can put in  teh seat and back of your desk chair==awesome


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

At work..I made a list of all the additional cleaning/moving I have to do...should be 4 more hours worth..not looking forward to it..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 29, 2008)

Moving sucks.  In the past 10 years I moved 5 times.  Hopefully, now that we have our house, I won't need to anymore.  Last two times we moved, we used a moving company.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Moving sucks.  In the past 10 years I moved 5 times.  Hopefully, now that we have our house, I won't need to anymore.  Last two times we moved, we used a moving company.



My Mom thinks I'm going to buy a house in a year..I don't want to move again for at least 3 more years..I'm not ready for home ownership and all those responsibilities..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Getting a shiatzu  message -- biught one of those automatic /heated message devices that you can put in  teh seat and back of your desk chair==awesome



I have one of those sans the heat.

Drove my friend's wife to her chemo session this AM, just got back to watch the panic selling.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I have one of those sans the heat.
> 
> Drove my friend's wife to her chemo session this AM, just got back to watch the panic selling.



You're a GOOD Man Moe !!

What d'ya think of the Vote today ?? -- They'll be scramblin again on Wed to sell it again


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> You're a GOOD Man Moe !!
> 
> What d'ya think of the Vote today ?? -- They'll be scramblin again on Wed to sell it again



I'm kinda surprised, frankly, but it sure helped out all my gold positions and ultra short ETFs. Sold off about 1/3 for 20-30% gains in a few weeks  . This shoulda happened 10 years ago, let Mr. Market sort out the bad actors and bring prices back to reality.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 29, 2008)

watching the price of the stocks i should have sold 3 weeks ago sink to utterly depressing levels.


----------



## hardline (Sep 29, 2008)

install adobe cs3. it has to the the slowest installer ever.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 29, 2008)

Listening to Paulson sounding desperate.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Listening to Paulson sounding desperate.



 Frankly They are Desperate --------------  IMO Bushie, Bennie  and the Boys are in a pluperfect panic 

-sure glad i yanked out 95% at end of Dec '07 and then $$ cost avg  back in every 2 weeks at bargain prices -- we;re still Makin $$ for the  year . But i feel badly for some friends  who were not keeping their eye on the ball   -- its getting UGLY


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Frankly They are Desperate --------------  IMO Bushie, Bennie  and the Boys are in a pluperfect panic
> 
> -sure glad i yanked out 95% at end of Dec '07 and then $$ cost avg  back in every 2 weeks at bargain prices -- we;re still Makin $$ for the  year . But i feel badly for some friends  who were not keeping their eye on the ball   -- its getting UGLY



I'm picking thru the rubble looking at some utilities that got tossed out with the garbage. There's prolly more downside, so there's no rush. Staying the course with swing trades and a few scalps here and there. A little more capitulation is in order as this deleveraging process continues. Lotsa margin calls still in the works. Margin kills.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm picking thru the rubble looking at some utilities that got tossed out with the garbage. There's prolly more downside, so there's no rush.
> 
> True Dat ----------------i've seen estimates that have the Dow sliding another 3000 after today's bloodbath


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Moe Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > I'm picking thru the rubble looking at some utilities that got tossed out with the garbage. There's prolly more downside, so there's no rush.
> ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 29, 2008)

Drinking my before class beers.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 29, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Drinking my before class beers.



It's a good time to be a student, enjoy.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> It's a good time to be a student, enjoy.



Amen to that 'cause work really stinks


----------



## WJenness (Sep 29, 2008)

Sitting on the couch waiting for the advil I just took to kick in.

just got back from the dentist... It was root canal time :-(

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 29, 2008)

I work f/t and go to school. The world loves college students in their 30's


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

I just spent the past two hours cleaning..I cleaned my entire kitchen including the stove..all the windowsills...and now a quick safety meeting/internet surf session before I tackle my bathroom and then vacuum..My place isn't going to be perfect but hopefully I will get some of my deposit back.  I just cleaned out my freezer and I found a receipt from January of 2005..da damn..that was before I even had pubes..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Sitting on the couch waiting for the advil I just took to kick in.
> 
> just got back from the dentist... It was root canal time :-(
> 
> -w



Yikes..you seem pretty young for a root canal...I have to go to the dentit again soon..my last visit was in February..


----------



## WJenness (Sep 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yikes..you seem pretty young for a root canal...I have to go to the dentit again soon..my last visit was in February..



Yeah, I got my mother's teeth... Not fun. My brother got my dad's teeth... He was the lucky one.

Oh well. I deal.

-w


----------



## andyzee (Sep 29, 2008)

Running up as much debt as possible before the stock market crashes and we enter the next depression.


----------



## skidbump (Sep 29, 2008)

just sent email to house and senate stating when they give back all the 5 billion in bonus's then they can give them the bail out money


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

Buzzin right now after a few drinks at the bar..I can almost eat out of my bathrub after using a shit-ton of elbow grease earlier..I will most likely take one last latenight walk through the old hood later on..hopefully I don't get mugged..kind of bittersweet since this will be the last night in my apartment..I've been here 4 years which is longer than any residence except the house I grew up in..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

skidbump said:


> just sent email to house and senate stating when they give back all the 5 billion in bonus's then they can give them the bail out money



wait you want them to give out bonus money..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Yeah, I got my mother's teeth... Not fun. My brother got my dad's teeth... He was the lucky one.
> 
> Oh well. I deal.
> 
> -w



My upper canine teeth have been grinded away into stumps..lol..so now I wear a mouthguard when I sleep..one day I'll buy some new fangs..lol


----------



## kid3 (Sep 29, 2008)

Took a little walk in the woods today. Something bit me on my eye lid. Swear it looks just like a black fly bite. All swelled up. Had to take 4 benadryl (kids..all we had in medicine cabinet). Had the bartender at DD make me an expresso. Feeling a little more alert. Guess I can stop at the Rack and have me a nice glass of wine! 

Then a very long ride home! No moose no moose no moose. I have had alot of near misses with the mooses! Big dummies!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 30, 2008)

Making another trip or two out to the dumpster and getting ready for work...


----------



## hardline (Sep 30, 2008)

just got home. doing some invoices. and installing somemore software.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 30, 2008)

at work, trying to make some deals happen (month end) looking for other opportunites .... biz is way down and facing some very tough issues (not econ related) and looking to get out ..... yes, it is my own business, but its no longer a viable industry....going over numbers with my partner tonight to see where we can trim some fat from the overhead expenses.....owning your own biz is not all yacht clubs and cuban cigars (although it was a few years ago) 

Anyone hiring??? looking for a business partner??


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 30, 2008)

i just ripped the front/rear and derailleur/shifters off my old bike.  learning how to turn a wrench by turning the old bike into a single speed.  i'm going to take of the rear wheel and F with the hub for a bit.


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2008)

Feeding the kids fish sticks and sweet potato fries.  Waiting for their bedtime.  Trying to figure out what I'll eat when I have dinner myself.  Working on an English paper.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 30, 2008)

Right now I'm DFT..Dead effing Tired...After work me and my Dad took the delivery truck to my old apartment and loaded the bed...and my Dad also helped me bring my old couch to the dumpster...I had my new couch delivered and I brought all the rest of my stuff to my new place..All I have left to do is a little more cleaning and vacuuming and then I'll turn my keys in and start a new chapter of my life at a steezier apartment..Best of all is that I'm going to get a cleaning lady at my new place..I hate to clean and I'm a horrible cleaner..This Polish woman named Anna whose my parents cleaning lady and cleans at work every other week will probably be my cleaning lady..I'm psyched..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Right now I'm DFT..Dead effing Tired...After work me and my Dad took the delivery truck to my old apartment and loaded the bed...and my Dad also helped me bring my old couch to the dumpster...I had my new couch delivered and I brought all the rest of my stuff to my new place..All I have left to do is a little more cleaning and vacuuming and then I'll turn my keys in and start a new chapter of my life at a steezier apartment..Best of all is that I'm going to get a cleaning lady at my new place..I hate to clean and I'm a horrible cleaner..This Polish woman named Anna whose my parents cleaning lady and cleans at work every other week will probably be my cleaning lady..I'm psyched..



Cool. If you can get her to cook and do laundry you can hold off on marriage. Like Neil Young sings, "A man needs a maid". Happy New Year!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Cool. If you can get her to cook and do laundry you can hold off on marriage. Like Neil Young sings, "A man needs a maid". Happy New Year!



I didn't even know it was Rosh Hashonah until last night at the bar when the dude in charge of the Gym at the JCC wished me a happy new year..dip those apples in some honey for a sweet start to the new year..


----------



## hardline (Sep 30, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> at work, trying to make some deals happen (month end) looking for other opportunites .... biz is way down and facing some very tough issues (not econ related) and looking to get out ..... yes, it is my own business, but its no longer a viable industry....going over numbers with my partner tonight to see where we can trim some fat from the overhead expenses.....owning your own biz is not all yacht clubs and cuban cigars (although it was a few years ago)
> 
> Anyone hiring??? looking for a business partner??



what biz where/are you in?



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Right now I'm DFT..Dead effing Tired...After work me and my Dad took the delivery truck to my old apartment and loaded the bed...and my Dad also helped me bring my old couch to the dumpster...I had my new couch delivered and I brought all the rest of my stuff to my new place..All I have left to do is a little more cleaning and vacuuming and then I'll turn my keys in and start a new chapter of my life at a steezier apartment..Best of all is that I'm going to get a cleaning lady at my new place..I hate to clean and I'm a horrible cleaner..This Polish woman named Anna whose my parents cleaning lady and cleans at work every other week will probably be my cleaning lady..I'm psyched..



its nice to have someone clean get her to do laundry if you can. also have a very important conversation on where you like your stuff to go. like bills, mail and other stuff. it will save you soooo much confusion.


----------



## Paul (Sep 30, 2008)

Riding the MetroNorth back to New Haven, then have a 45 min drive home from there. Almost in Bridgeport, wheeeee!


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2008)

Paul said:


> Riding the MetroNorth back to New Haven, then have a 45 min drive home from there. Almost in Bridgeport, wheeeee!


Sounds like fun! 

Sitting in bed, news on in the background, listening to the dog & Brian snore , researching campgrounds, fecking around on Facebook with some word games, and I'll soon be reading Edna O'Brien's _Girls in Their Married Bliss_ (not assigned... I couldn't just read the first 2 in the trilogy and not find out what happened to them... thankfully, no reading assignment due for that next class so I have a little leeway).


----------



## hardline (Sep 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Sounds like fun!
> 
> Sitting in bed, news on in the background, listening to the dog & Brian snore , researching campgrounds, fecking around on Facebook with some word games, and I'll soon be reading Edna O'Brien's _Girls in Their Married Bliss_ (not assigned... I couldn't just read the first 2 in the trilogy and not find out what happened to them... thankfully, no reading assignment due for that next class so I have a little leeway).



hows school going?


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2008)

hardline said:


> hows school going?


A lot of reading.  :lol:  Not too bad.  I have writing assignments every 3 weeks for one class, the other only has one 8-10 pg paper which I have another month to do.  Mid-term exams are next week.  I'm getting all the school work done... but the housework has suffered terribly.  Oh well.  It will be there later.   Haven't figured out how to balance all the homework I have between losing daylight and lack of childcare so I can get out and run and MTB... but I'll figure it out yet.

New laptop arrive yet?

I need sleep!  I stayed up way too late playing word games... I'll be lucky to get 5 hrs of sleep tonight.   My own fault though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 1, 2008)

I totally finished all my moving and cleanup last night at 10PM..it was cool waking up this morning in a new apartment.  Last night I found a 10 dollar bill in a puddle...this morning we just trained another funeral director to sell for us and now I'm about to get lunch for the office...no internet until my new place intil Friday afternoon...How will I survive???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I totally finished all my moving and cleanup last night at 10PM..it was cool waking up this morning in a new apartment.  Last night I found a 10 dollar bill in a puddle...this morning we just trained another funeral director to sell for us and now I'm about to get lunch for the office...no internet until my new place intil Friday afternoon...How will I survive???



Spend the nite at the office.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 1, 2008)

hardline said:


> what biz where/are you in?
> 
> 
> 
> its nice to have someone clean get her to do laundry if you can. also have a very important conversation on where you like your stuff to go. like bills, mail and other stuff. it will save you soooo much confusion.



Laundry is no problem..I just want someone to vacuum, clean the kitchen and clean the bathroom..and dust..

There's a key to my mailbox and I keep my bills in filing cabinets..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Spend the nite at the office.



I have a feeling I might sneak into work tonight when I get the internet jones..I'm only 1.8 miles away..:idea:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Laundry is no problem..I just want someone to vacuum, clean the kitchen and clean the bathroom..and dust..
> 
> There's a key to my mailbox and I keep my bills in filing cabinets..



Great, now just let us know where that shoebox fulla cash is and your new address.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2008)

Just finished up playing 18 holes of golf with my Dad this AM.  Getting ready to add to the "golf thread" and then outside to enjoy some of the nice 85-90 degree dry weather today in Southwest Florida today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 1, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Great, now just let us know where that shoebox fulla cash is and your new address.



Moe maybe we'll do some Apres Ski at my place sometime..it's 1/2 mile away from the 15th street exit of Route 22..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2008)

Just surfin' the net waiting for my Dad's new golf cart to be delivered shortly  and my wife, kids and mother to get back from their trip to Sarasota who who knows what   Then, I'm guessing that they'll be a 100% chance of me having some serious "Dad time" in the pool with my kids


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 1, 2008)

I just went out and checked out a tombstone..then hit up the camara shop for photo squares for another album of......tombstones..woo hoo...now I'm going to go through the massive amount of mail.  September was a big month for us..I think 3rd or 4th best in the past 4 years and October is off to a big start...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 1, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just surfin' the net waiting for my Dad's new golf cart to be delivered shortly  and my wife, kids and mother to get back from their trip to Sarasota who who knows what   Then, I'm guessing that they'll be a 100% chance of me having some serious "Dad time" in the pool with my kids



My grandma is down in Sarasota now..she used to rent a condo from January to March and last winter she bought the condo she used to rent..she's down there until Thanksgiving and then she's going back down there after New Years.  She loves Sarasota and I might eventually visit her down there..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My grandma is down in Sarasota now..she used to rent a condo from January to March and last winter she bought the condo she used to rent..she's down there until Thanksgiving and then she's going back down there after New Years.  She loves Sarasota and I might eventually visit her down there..



Not a bad area GSS, although the Tampa and Ybor City tend to actually have things going on after 7:30PM unlike areas South of the Sunshine Skyway Bridge   The Gulf beaches of this part of Florida are GREAT, and there pretty much a Hooter's every other block 

Right now I'm about to start convincing my Dad that we need to trick out his new Golfcart!  I'm thinking a 12" LCD TV with some satellite TV and one of those new Krups/Hieneken mini keg coolers for starters


----------



## hardline (Oct 1, 2008)

let me get at you will beat a porsche of the line. well maybe. but you will get to sixty reall fast. the problem we had was we just tore up axels. the motors we where using had so much torqe.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2008)

On the internet here at work for the first time since yesterday at 3:30PM..busy busy busy at work...last night I went out drinking after three days of moving..I drank way to much and my hangover has finally worn off...Lots of Magic Hat #9, shots of Tullimore dew and Kettle One mixed with Cranberry juice..in a minute I'm going to the post office, the bank, a cemetery and then getting lunch..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 2, 2008)

Waitin for the new cleaning girls to show up and tidying up some stuff in the office.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2008)

Just watching some Foxnews, waiting for my wife, kids and mother to get back from the beach.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2008)

I was just out in a cemetery meeting with a crackpot customer.  2 weeks ago we set his wifes monument..he called complaining that it wasn't level and that the foundation was sinking.  I checked it out 2 days ago and it was perfect.  Well he insisted that I would meet him in the cemetery which I did.  I put the level on the monument..from side to side and front to back and it was perfect..the foundation was fine and he wondered why the foundation was lower than the monument next to it and it was because the one next to it is slightly uphill.  Anyway we talked to the guy in charge of the foundations at the cemetery and he said that the foundation could be capped and raised 2-3 inches higher..That would mean we'd have to move the monument off the foundation and then after the concrete sets up..reset the monument.

I told the guy I would find out from the boss how much this would cost..well he got uber pissed and got in my face and said the office manager said we would take care of it..I told him..by taking care of it we would check it out.  So when the boss returns from golf..I'm going to make sure that he charges this guy an arm and a leg..because we did our job..and in this situation I don't want the squaeky wheel to get the grease..best of all we're already paid in full for this..I won't let customers bully us around..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 3, 2008)

Playing in two poker tournements..I'm on my way to going deep in at least one of them..I'm psyched to have internet hooked up in place..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Playing in two poker tournements..I'm on my way to going deep in at least one of them..I'm psyched to have internet hooked up in place..



and the rest of us are psyched for you as well!!:smash:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 3, 2008)

Drinking a few beers :beer: and packing the suitcase up(or atleast I'm supposed to be packing the suitcase up  )


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 4, 2008)

Drinking my morning coffee and going over what we need to do today.  We're having a birthday party for wife's grandmother's 86th!  As I was typing the last sentence, my wife tells me that she just checked her email for the first time since Wednesday and a crap load of people had rsvp'd over the past few days that we didn't really expect to come.  So I'm off to BJ's to get another 3 pack of baby back ribs (6 racks total)  Looks like we're gonna need more beer as well :beer:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 4, 2008)

Just got back from setting wife up at the crafts fair and going to the gym. Now I'm waiting for the first panic call that she forgot something. Finishing off getting numbers together for 2007 taxes to drop off at the accountant Monday. Happy, happy, joy, joy. If homelessness and incarceration was a lifestyle choice that appealed to me, I'd refuse to pay taxes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

I just woke up...my place looks freaking amazing..my Mom was over yesterday helping to arrange everything,,gonna get small,..and then hunt down some Breakfast,.hiking with PASRs own Atomic Jeff later this afternoon...did I mention it's freezing cold..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

Rocking Out to Dizzee Rascal..going hiking in an hour..turning into a nice sunny day!!!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 4, 2008)

At work 

I didn't get to go on my hike.

Network security can be a bitch to do right.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok so the party starts at 4. In-laws show up at 2:30. Of course everyone is hungry, but the ribs won't be done until 4. Damn. 

Oh well, not much I can do about it now. 

Btw, anyone try Harvest Moon beer?


----------



## hardline (Oct 4, 2008)

getting ready to go to the city for round two of a birthday party. im going to be in pain tomorrow.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 4, 2008)

Surfin the net trying to kill the last 1/2 hr at work then happy hour at the club. Maybe few holes of golf too!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

Back from hiking..I'm going to drink some beer and cook dinner soon and watch the Phillies game..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 4, 2008)

Getting ready to eat dinner. drinking my first manhattan of the season. Ski stoke 7.64.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 4, 2008)

Phillies are on TBS...drinking a Budweiser 40 ouncer..the wimpy way..poured into a glass..lol


----------



## drjeff (Oct 5, 2008)

Watching SNL.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 5, 2008)

Getting ready for a bike ride today.  I really need to get back out there a couple more times.


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2008)

Waking up.  Late night last night at the wedding we attended.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 5, 2008)

Playing online poker...drinking Sugar Free Red Bull..thinking about some lunch..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 5, 2008)

Listening and reading news, coffee and a few biscottis. Gonna blow off yardwork and watch football.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 5, 2008)

Laundry


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 5, 2008)

Just woke up from last nights party.  Made an egg white, salami and monterrey jack cheese omelette.  Drinking coffee and watching TV
.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

I sent my wife out with her mom without the kids to go shopping. I'm home battling through about 6 loads of laundry and cleaning the house top to bottom. Major deposit to the wife account today. Sometimes cold rainy Sundays can work to your advantage... :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 5, 2008)

Watching the eagles trrying to hold this lead.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 5, 2008)

Watching a little NASCAR,  getting ready to go pick the dogs up from the Kennel and then wait and see which Patriots team will show up in San Francisco this afternoon


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 5, 2008)

Playing in a $5 rebuy tournement with over 3,000 others..hoping to go deep..Go Phillies


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

Sipping my last glass of merlot for the night and falling asleep at the keyboard. I stockpiled serious sleep this weekend. Ten hours both Friday and Saturday night and my body wants more...


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> I sent my wife out with her mom without the kids to go shopping. I'm home battling through about 6 loads of laundry and cleaning the house top to bottom. Major deposit to the wife account today. Sometimes cold rainy Sundays can work to your advantage... :lol:


 You're my hero!

Right now, listening to Brian screw around with soundbytes for his new trackers for Whiskey Militia, Chainlove, and Tramdock.  Just wait til you hear them! :lol:

Tired... long day... at least I got out and did a little MTBing.  Now I just want to go to sleep.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

severine said:


> You're my hero!



It turned out to be more like 8 loads of laundry. Putting away laundry for a 5 1/2 and 2 1/2 year old girl takes fo-effin-ever. Right now, we have only dirty laundry from today in the house. That's a first. :lol: My housecleaning duties were also very detailed, to the point of cleaning the top of the fridge and that crack between the stove and the counter that gets all gnarly. Yes, I'm a good little man-bitch. :lol:


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> It turned out to be more like 8 loads of laundry. Putting away laundry for a 5 1/2 and 2 1/2 year old girl takes fo-effin-ever. Right now, we have only dirty laundry from today in the house. That's a first. :lol: My housecleaning duties were also very detailed, to the point of cleaning the top of the fridge and that crack between the stove and the counter that gets all gnarly. Yes, I'm a good little man-bitch. :lol:


Brian says he's going to kick your ass.  :lol:  Yes, you're a wonderful little man-bitch.  Are you out for hire?


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian says he's going to kick your ass.  :lol:  Yes, you're a wonderful little man-bitch.  Are you out for hire?



No. Not for hire. But I think I probably made enough wife account deposits today to take future withdrawals this ski season of a few overnights to the MRV, at least... :lol:


----------



## krisskis (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I sent my wife out with her mom without the kids to go shopping. I'm home battling through about 6 loads of laundry and cleaning the house top to bottom. Major deposit to the wife account today. Sometimes cold rainy Sundays can work to your advantage... :lol:



How come my husband wont do that for me?!?!?! I dont think he even knows how to run the washer or vaccuum!!


----------



## krisskis (Oct 6, 2008)

Working....only 6 more hours to go and then off for 2 whole days...LOL.

Been crazy busy here and i need a break!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 6, 2008)

I ended up staying up late last night and was 62nd out of 3200 poker players for about $90..First place was $6,000..now I'm at work getting ready for our weekly meeting in a few..


----------



## WJenness (Oct 6, 2008)

Finishing off breakfast... A fresh picked apple... yum... wish I had another.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

Back in the office for the 1st time in 10 days.  Dealing with the stack of things that I need/should look at that has accumulated on my desk in that time


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Going to the First new post of threads :lol:
> 
> Am I losing it or is that a new button next each thread?





o3jeff said:


> I think it has been there for a while. I started using it myself a month or two ago after learning of it from Greg and Brian saying something about it while biking, makes reading the forum a lot quicker.



Yes, it's been there forever.   I couldn't imagine browsing the forums without it...



Greg said:


> I sent my wife out with her mom without the kids to go shopping. I'm home battling through about 6 loads of laundry and cleaning the house top to bottom. Major deposit to the wife account today. Sometimes cold rainy Sundays can work to your advantage... :lol:





Greg said:


> It turned out to be more like 8 loads of laundry. Putting away laundry for a 5 1/2 and 2 1/2 year old girl takes fo-effin-ever. Right now, we have only dirty laundry from today in the house. That's a first. :lol: My housecleaning duties were also very detailed, to the point of cleaning the top of the fridge and that crack between the stove and the counter that gets all gnarly. Yes, I'm a good little man-bitch. :lol:



Stop trying to make the rest of us look bad... :roll:


----------



## WJenness (Oct 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Back in the office for the 1st time in 10 days.  Dealing with the stack of things that I need/should look at that has accumulated on my desk in that time



Thanks for the reminder... I've got a dentist appointment at 3:30 today... fun for me.

-w


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> It turned out to be more like 8 loads of laundry. Putting away laundry for a 5 1/2 and 2 1/2 year old girl takes fo-effin-ever. Right now, we have only dirty laundry from today in the house. That's a first. :lol: My housecleaning duties were also very detailed, to the point of cleaning the top of the fridge and that crack between the stove and the counter that gets all gnarly. Yes, I'm a good little man-bitch. :lol:


 
Man-bitch, tool, mangina - ya gotta do what ya gotta do to get those ski days! It's like ski-insurance for your home life. The work doesn't seem so monotonous when you know ski days are at the other end. And I hear ya on those tiny toddler clothes. Ever try to turn a 4 year olds long sleeved shirt inside out? You can't even get your hand in the sleeve, and don't even talk about socks, if you can even find two that match that is. It's all worth it though, when you watch them being able to dress themselves on their own!


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Man-bitch, tool, mangina - ya gotta do what ya gotta do to get those ski days! It's like ski-insurance for your home life. The work doesn't seem so monotonous when you know ski days are at the other end. And I hear ya on those tiny toddler clothes. Ever try to turn a 4 year olds long sleeved shirt inside out? You can't even get your hand in the sleeve, and don't even talk about socks, if you can even find two that match that is. It's all worth it though, when you watch them being able to dress themselves on their own!



I don't even bother trying to match up the socks.   Though I do try to at least get very different socks for the kids so I can tell whose are whose.  All the girly ones have bows or pompoms... and the sizes are marked on the soles, at least.

What I hate is folding and putting away all that laundry, only to have my 1 year old clean out the drawers and decorate the room with the clothes that were in them. :blink: I wonder why I even bother folding....

Right now...procrastinating.  Should be studying for a midterm.  I have reading to do as well.  And I need to go to the grocery store.  But I'm cold and feeling lazy.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

Watching markets, drinking coffee. I think I'm gonna start re-using coffee grounds.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Watching markets, drinking coffee. I think I'm gonna start re-using coffee grounds.



You're likely not the only one thinking that way unfortunately.  Right now I'm trying not to have my social issues come through with the patient currently in my chair.  Young (under 25), on welfare, un-wed, already with 4 kids (2 different fathers) and just told me that the proverbial bun is in the oven again!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You're likely not the only one thinking that way unfortunately.  Right now I'm trying not to have my social issues come through with the patient currently in my chair.  Young (under 25), on welfare, un-wed, already with 4 kids (2 different fathers) and just told me that the proverbial bun is in the oven again!



Well, at least she's getting laid. That's still free if you use protection.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 6, 2008)

Hectic morning at work, checking in bases..logging in weekend orders..returning phone calls..Is it beer thirty yet?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Well, at least she's getting laid. That's still free if you use protection.



Oh yes, I WAYYYYYY to aware of her sexual antics after the text-mail "flirt-a-thon" she was having with the current "Mr. Right" while I was working on her  uke:

Right now I'm trying to clear my mind of the images that unfortunately were placed in it by my last patient


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Oh yes, I WAYYYYYY to aware of her sexual antics after the text-mail "flirt-a-thon" she was having with the current "Mr. Right" while I was working on her  uke:
> 
> Right now I'm trying to clear my mind of the images that unfortunately were placed in it by my last patient



Spare us the visual, lol.

Gonna listen to Dick Fuld from LEH testify how he's a victim.  Operation Pink is in da house, too......ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Spare us the visual, lol.
> 
> Gonna listen to Dick Fuld from LEH testify how he's a victim.  Operation Pink is in da house, too......ROFLMAO!!!



Nice quick piece about Fuld on the Today show this AM and some of his real estate purchases of the last few years.  A 21 Million dollar penthouse in NYC, an 8 million dollar estate in Greenwich, CT and 13 million dollar estate in Florida 

Right now my business partner and I are finishing up our lunch time conversation about which Monday will see a bigger drop for the Dow, today or last Monday???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Nice quick piece about Fuld on the Today show this AM and some of his real estate purchases of the last few years.  A 21 Million dollar penthouse in NYC, an 8 million dollar estate in Greenwich, CT and 13 million dollar estate in Florida
> 
> Right now my business partner and I are finishing up our lunch time conversation about which Monday will see a bigger drop for the Dow, today or last Monday???




Still got a little ways to go before the circuit breakers kick in.

Meanwhile:

Announced today:
In all, the Fed said $900 billion in TAF credit would be available for year-end needs.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Watching markets, drinking coffee. I think I'm gonna start re-using coffee grounds.



Nasty!! uke:


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hectic morning at work, checking in bases..logging in weekend orders..returning phone calls..Is it beer thirty yet?



I'm usually getting to school right at beer thirty on Mondays.  I'm still exhausted from Saturday nights drinking marathon so I'm just going to get hyper on red-bull and diet pepsi max before class.


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

Freezing my butt off.  Might be time to turn the furnace on.....

Just finished reading the last of the Country Girls Trilogy.  I'm kind of studying for my mid-term.  Never been good at studying and always did well anyway... let's hope that's still true.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm usually getting to school right at beer thirty on Mondays.  I'm still exhausted from Saturday nights drinking marathon so I'm just going to get hyper on red-bull and diet pepsi max before class.



Sounds like by virtue of the 8 billion milligrams of caffiene that you'll consume this afternoon that tonight will be an all nighter for 'ya there Root


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Nasty!! uke:



Once I doctor it up with chicory and bark shavings it'll be a rich smooth blend, lol, j/k. I still have about 10 lbs of Maxwell House I picked up last year for $5/lb at BJ's. Picked up a whole beef tenderloin for 3.99/lb and family pack of chix thighs for .79/lb to replenish the freezer. Total grocery bill was $58, $19 savings.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

Right now, its off to preschool to pick up the kid and then head to gymnastics class with him so that we can watch his older sis tumble around the gym for an hour or so


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Sounds like by virtue of the 8 billion milligrams of caffiene that you'll consume this afternoon that tonight will be an all nighter for 'ya there Root



You have no idea how boring my Java programming class is.:dunce:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

Just dumped QID and DUG for sweet gains and adding back some EXC and WTR for long term port. Lotsa bargains out there. Gotta drop off tax crap at the beancounters office and take the wife to the podiatrist for a cast, years of high heels and stilettos messed up some toe bones. Fashion is a bitch. Glad I'm a dude.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm usually getting to school right at beer thirty on Mondays.  I'm still exhausted from Saturday nights drinking marathon so I'm just going to get hyper on red-bull and diet pepsi max before class.



Hell yeah...I love Sugar Free Red Bull..I'm heading to the bar soon..time to close down the office..


----------



## hardline (Oct 6, 2008)

got my lappy form dell. so now i have to start reinstalling all my software and hardware settings.


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> got my lappy form dell. so now i have to start reinstalling all my software and hardware settings.


Sounds like fun!   Good luck with that!

Right now... I don't know.  I think I have to go change a diaper.  Switch laundry around.  Figure out what to make for dinner.  Sounds like the kid just knocked a pair of skis off the wall....


----------



## hardline (Oct 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Sounds like fun!   Good luck with that!
> 
> Right now... I don't know.  I think I have to go change a diaper.  Switch laundry around.  Figure out what to make for dinner.  Sounds like the kid just knocked a pair of skis off the wall....



i pretty much have it down to science. it takes my a total of 48 hours to install an configure everything. i have pretty specific things i need to be able to do with the computer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 6, 2008)

Hitting up the local seafood restaurant in a few..gonna get small first..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hitting up the local seafood restaurant in a few..gonna get small first..


I'm stuck here in Java class with
 nothing to eat except a peanut butter cliff bar and water. I'm craving some seafood since I read this!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

Getting ready to go work out for an hour or so


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm stuck here in Java class with
> nothing to eat except a peanut butter cliff bar and water. I'm craving some seafood since I read this!



I actually didn't have Seafood..their Blue plate special was meatloaf which was wrapped in bacon...mmmmm..I could not go to class after work..I hope you earn alot more money with your new degree..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready to go work out for an hour or so



I have my alarm set for 40 minutes early tomorrow..gonna hit up the eliptical machine or treadmill in the workout room tomorrow morning..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I actually didn't have Seafood..their Blue plate special was meatloaf which was wrapped in bacon...mmmmm..I could not go to class after work..I hope you earn alot more money with your new degree..


  Probably not.  I do it to as a workout for the brain muscle.  It does also get me out of the house one night a week.


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice to use your brain, isn't it? 

I think I did well on my mid-term.  At least, the in class portion.  I still have to write a 4-pg paper, but that's not due for 2 weeks. 

Right now, decompressing. I have a mound of laundry on the bed to fold but I'm enjoying the heat being on in the house (thanks, B, for turning the furnace on! :beer and the peace and quiet of the kids being asleep.  Ahhhhhhh.  Better than Calgon. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Probably not.  I do it to as a workout for the brain muscle.  It does also get me out of the house one night a week.



One night a week isn't that bad..for some reason I thought you were going like 3-4 nights a week.  I hate having evening commitments during the week unless it's a date..

I took a seminar on how to deal with difficult people/customers a few years ago and that was the last class I attended..

Right now I'm surfing the net with MTV on in the background..Alarm is set mad early for a workout...I've been in my new place for almost a week and I need to hit the gym and pump some iron..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 6, 2008)

I took a summer class once, that was every day right after work until 9.  That sucked and I would not do that again.  I got out early tonight.  Our lab tonight was to write a bubble sort method in Java.  I had that from last semester so I was able to re-use most of that code.  No class next week due to Columbus day.  I prefer to take classes on Monday's.  That way I actually get the homework done over the weekends.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Nice to use your brain, isn't it?
> 
> I think I did well on my mid-term.  At least, the in class portion.  I still have to write a 4-pg paper, but that's not due for 2 weeks.
> 
> Right now, decompressing. I have a mound of laundry on the bed to fold but I'm enjoying the heat being on in the house (thanks, B, for turning the furnace on! :beer and the peace and quiet of the kids being asleep.  Ahhhhhhh.  Better than Calgon. :lol:



Yeah, when I'm not killing brain cells drinking beers before class.:beer:
All kidding aside, generally speaking, I learn at least one thing each semester that I can apply on the job as well, so it's been a really helpful thing to do.

What's the paper on?


----------



## hardline (Oct 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Nice to use your brain, isn't it?
> 
> I think I did well on my mid-term.  At least, the in class portion.  I still have to write a 4-pg paper, but that's not due for 2 weeks.
> 
> Right now, decompressing. I have a mound of laundry on the bed to fold but I'm enjoying the heat being on in the house (thanks, B, for turning the furnace on! :beer and the peace and quiet of the kids being asleep.  Ahhhhhhh.  Better than Calgon. :lol:



4 pages aint to bad. most of my paper is school averaged about 10 pages and i could bang that out in like 3 or 4 hours. i was really blessed to be able to read something and then be able expand on it. 90% of what you have to write in most papers is just to show the prof. that you understand the material. the ohter 10% is personal opinion.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

Right now I'm watching CSI Miami and still trying to get the motivation up to head down into the basement and get on the excercise equipment   Although watching my wife do some funky stretching excerises for her back on a glorified medicine ball like she currently is is alot more appealing then the treadmill right now


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

Getting ready for a sauna and hot tub, getting small. Having a cocktail.


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> What's the paper on?


It's a Contemporary Irish Lit class so the topics from which we can choose have to do with the novels we've read: women's roles in a patriarchal society; family values/interaction; and I forgot the 3rd option.  I haven't decided which I will do yet.



hardline said:


> 4 pages aint to bad. most of my paper is school averaged about 10 pages and i could bang that out in like 3 or 4 hours. i was really blessed to be able to read something and then be able expand on it. 90% of what you have to write in most papers is just to show the prof. that you understand the material. the ohter 10% is personal opinion.


4 pgs is a cake walk.  For my other class (which has a paper due every 3 weeks) I've been turning out 6-8 pg papers without any effort.  And generally in very little time.  I have a tendency to work best under pressure so I used to wait until the night before or day that a paper was due to write them.  I can't procrastinate that much anymore with the kids, but they do apply some pressure. :lol:  We were advised that she didn't want more than 5 pgs for the take-home exam so I'll have to be careful about what I write.  But the actual paper is 8-10 pages, and the 1st draft isn't due until November 3rd so I still have time.

Right now... catching up on a few things online.  Then I need to get my butt to the grocery store.  Low on supplies and I need to stock up for our camping trip, too.  Then I have some reading to do for my other class.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

I was just out in Amish country checking out a tombstone..now back in the office..ready to work..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 7, 2008)

Listenin to Benny as the indices keep tanking. That bailout sure worked out great so far. Just kicked out another soup that's cooking off now.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 7, 2008)

Veggie sauce cooking in the Dutch oven. Gonna turn into lasagna for dinner,


----------



## hardline (Oct 7, 2008)

sitting at hudson terrace doing a little internet surfing. ordered a bunch of speakers for an install up on a 110th street. then in a little while have to run over to sld to pick up a light to project a gobo on the wall outside for the cigar event tonight.

guess what?

when i rolled up today i was surprised to see this parked across the street






was surpised they got it back thought they where having problems


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

Finishing up things at work..going to have a safety meeting and then hit up the bar for happy hour with my boy Frank..


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> when i rolled up today i was surprised to see this parked across the street
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they spent $200mil refurbing it. Then they had to dredge a path to get it to it's dock.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> sitting at hudson terrace doing a little internet surfing. ordered a bunch of speakers for an install up on a 110th street. then in a little while have to run over to sld to pick up a light to project a gobo on the wall outside for the cigar event tonight.
> 
> guess what?
> 
> ...



Dang 110th street..is that Harlem?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Veggie sauce cooking in the Dutch oven. Gonna turn into lasagna for dinner,



hahahaha you said Dutch oven..lol


----------



## hardline (Oct 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dang 110th street..is that Harlem?



.when i say i work in nyc its the whole city. its right on the edge but you have a college there so its pretty cool. im going to do another dj night there. mostly downtempo stuff, trip hop, acid jazz, nuevo funk, and funk. its a small place fits like 80 people but it will bo cool.

right now i am downloading 2 years of email to outlook. i am so happy that i save all my email on the server. just found out the party is sponsered by playboy and the girls nextdoor are going to be here. ill throw some pics up durring the event for you guys.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 7, 2008)

Just finishing up a BUSY day in the office (the economic mess must be stressing ALOT of folks out to the point where they keep clenching and grinding and breaking teeth left and right).  8 moore charts to wrte up and then I'm outta of the office and making a pit stop at the local orchard to pick up a few Macintosh Apples for munching purposes!


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> just found out the party is sponsered by playboy and the girls nextdoor are going to be here. ill throw some pics up durring the event for you guys.


What a life! 

Right now, feeding the kids dinner.  They're making a huge mess...can't wait to clean it up.  :roll:  Then maybe baths for them, if there's enough time, before depositing them into bed and getting some time by myself when nobody is screaming "I WANT" at me.  Geesh.


----------



## hardline (Oct 7, 2008)

severine said:


> What a life!
> 
> Right now, feeding the kids dinner.  They're making a huge mess...can't wait to clean it up.  :roll:  Then maybe baths for them, if there's enough time, before depositing them into bed and getting some time by myself when nobody is screaming "I WANT" at me.  Geesh.



its not all that great i have to be up at 6am tomorrow to finish an install up town. it would be great if i could actually party. just a few drinks tonight.


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> its not all that great i have to be up at 6am tomorrow to finish an install up town. it would be great if i could actually party. just a few drinks tonight.


How late will you be out tonight?

I miss the days when I could sleep late... used to not have to be to work until 9AM.  I was known to sleep as late as 8:15AM and still get to work on time.  Now... fall asleep somewhere between 11:30PM-12:30AM, wake up 1-3 times during the night because of the boy, then usually up for the day by 6:15AM or so, depending on exactly when the kids are up for the day.  No wonder why I'm so tired...

In any case, have fun tonight!  It has to be pretty cool to be able to get out and mingle with the "beautiful people" even if they're probably asses in real life.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

back from Happy Hour..gonna catch up on over 120 unread thread on here!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> .when i say i work in nyc its the whole city. its right on the edge but you have a college there so its pretty cool. im going to do another dj night there. mostly downtempo stuff, trip hop, acid jazz, nuevo funk, and funk. its a small place fits like 80 people but it will bo cool.
> 
> right now i am downloading 2 years of email to outlook. i am so happy that i save all my email on the server. just found out the party is sponsered by playboy and the girls nextdoor are going to be here. ill throw some pics up durring the event for you guys.



Wow you save all your e-mail..I save all my text messages..lol..but I only have like 150 so far..mostly from random girls..what is the link to your blog once again???  Will things slow down for you this ski season?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 7, 2008)

Eating some dinner, putting the new soup in containers, drinkin a Caucasian in my bathrobe so I can analyze the debate thru the eyes of the Dude.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Eating some dinner, putting the new soup in containers, drinkin a Caucasian in my bathrobe so I can analyze the debate thru the eyes of the Dude.



Another debate tonight???  9pm?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Another debate tonight???  9pm?



Yep.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Yep.



Steezy...I hope they have the rating thing at the bottom for the dumb people who can't just watch the debate...Enjoy your white russian..I haven't had one in awhile..maybe I'll have to have a Dude night where I watch the Big Lebowski and drink White Russians..I'll just have to invite Tara Reid over as well..lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2008)

last time I had one was December of last year.  I usually drinking them at the wife's work x-mas party


----------



## hardline (Oct 7, 2008)

just got home from the event. going to get tiny and have some cookies and milk.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Waiting for Paulson to speak, queue up the "Entrance of the Gladiators" for our parade of clowns making the media rounds. Too funny.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 8, 2008)

Trying to find a computer in my office that I can use for more than 2 minutes right now.  Just had one of our terminals that was recently installed taken away by the tech support folks that we use after multiple crashes/lock ups only that terminal.  Tech support had a new mother board shipped to the office yesterday, and after installing it, we were still S.O.L. on that terminal,  so out the door it went, and my desk was taken over by one of my staff members who handles billing.  I just figured that me and my office getting paid regularly just barely takes precedence over my daily AZ surfing 

I figure that I might just have to reset the desktop wall paper of my office manager's computer to something funky, since its her terminal that I'm on now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Back from 8 hours of deliveries..I helped set 4 monuments in North Jersey...Sparta/Newton/Blairstown..then one more here in the A..it was for a 23 year old kid who died in a car accident.  It was especially sad to install since I spent several hours with his parents helping them design their monument...it turned out really nice with an etched lighthouse, classic car, frisbee golf disc, and a cartoon charecter seal the kid created.  

Now I'm about to leave work and hit up the diner for a late lunch..then beer thirty


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

About to workout in the gym at my place for the first time...my goal is to get below 200 pounds by Thanksgiving..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> About to workout in the gym at my place for the first time...my goal is to get below 200 pounds by Thanksgiving..



Alarm didn't go off this morning? :smash:


----------



## hardline (Oct 8, 2008)

got home from trying to install speakers at the joint on 113th but the ups guy never showed. so i ended running downtown to fix a cable that some dumbass cut. only to have to run back up to 113th to meet the owner to discuss a bunch of biz. i spent more time in the car driving around the city than doing work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

I just checked out the workout room at my new apartment complex..I burned off 400 calories on the Eliptical machine..sometime I'll have to try out the sauna..then I went to the complex library and borrowed a book called Watch Your Back! by Donald Westlake..it looks pretty good and I haven't read anything in awhile...now surfing the net some more....I still have over 110 unread threads on here...da damn..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2008)

Just back from  8 days in NYC with my son and his family we had  ha a super time  

Saw Blue Man Group show in the East Village and then wandered the village for some nite life 

We also saw the Special  pre-release screening of a New movie "The Express" that will be officially  released this coming  Friday , It was super , the story of ERNIE DAVIS  the first African -American to win the Heisman Trophy who led the 1959 Syracuse University Football  Team to and undefeated season AND the National Championship . It illustrates the brutality that Ernie and the 2 other SU Black players  endured  during the Cotton Bowl game and several other games in the South .

I was a hs kid at the time and a sied in the wool SU fan  and attended several SU games at that time and Ernie was  SPECIAL  -- so it was a moving experience to watch this flick 

We also had several  other great events a Czech festival,  a city  & boat limo  tour, visited several museums   and sampled Thai , Czeck, Mongolian, Mexican, Polish  and Brazilian restaurants around town .  Got home tonite after getting off the train from NYC i n Utica  then driving thru a glorious trip thru teh Dacks   the leaves are spectacular


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome Back Warp Daddy...AZ isn't the same without you!!!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2008)

Steeze --- my MAN  !! how ya doin at the new crib  lotsa chickitas ??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Steeze --- my MAN  !! how ya doin at the new crib  lotsa chickitas ??



The only chick that's been to my new crib so far is my Mom but I've only been here for a week..I might hit up college night tomorrow night at the local danceclub..it's a huge meat market in there but not all the girls are steezy some are skeezy and you have to watch out for cooties..:-o:-o:-o

Are you playing golf tomorrow?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are you playing golf tomorrow?



Does a bear defecate in the woods ??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Does a bear defecate in the woods ??



and wipe his ass with a fluffy white rabbit...oh that belongs in the toilet paper thread..lol..anyway have fun golfing tomorrow..I'm in charge of the office..so maybe I can sneak away and check AlpineZone once for a minute or two..:dunce:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from  8 days in NYC with my son and his family we had  ha a super time
> 
> Saw Blue Man Group show in the East Village and then wandered the village for some nite life
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great trip with great weather to boot. Was the Brazilian joint one of those 17 course all you can eat meat Churrascaria?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2008)

Steeze in charge !!!!!

----h'mm thinking  back to BLACK BEAUTY EPISODE  a 12 grand monument   -- COULD BE A KILLER DAY IN THE TOMBSTONE "BIDNESS" WHAT WITH THE  BIG TIME STOCK BREAKERS GETTIN ALL NERVOUS AND JERKY, AND WANTING TO INVEST IN SOMETHING THAT LASTS more than an hr - LMAO  

Seriously one great thing about your profession --it's recession proof


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sounds like a great trip with great weather to boot. Was the Brazilian joint one of those 17 course all you can eat meat Churrascaria?



DING DING DING we got us a winner here !!!!. -- Moe,  it a a first class tribute to world class indigestion and a damn TUMS marathon .


I forgot to mention we  Also did  Katz deli -- now" thats what I"M talkin bout" !!!! I luved the Blue Man Group show too. The band members were really nice guys  we got to meet them after the show-- very down to earth types who pointed us in teh right direction for some great Polish food ( The Queen was happy )


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> DING DING DING we got us a winner here !!!!. -- Moe,  it a a first class tribute to world class indigestion and a damn TUMS marathon .
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention we  Also did  Katz deli -- now" thats what I"M talkin bout" !!!! I luved the Blue Man Group show too. The band members were really nice guys  we got to meet them after the show-- very down to earth types who pointed us in teh right direction for some great Polish food ( The Queen was happy )



Wow, you might need chelation therapy, lol. They should put powdered Lipitor in the salt shakers. Sweet meat treats, for sure.


----------



## severine (Oct 8, 2008)

Let's see.. I likely didn't do well on my mid-term for my other class.   No amount of studying would have helped with the obscure ideas she wanted us to develop in 1 hour's time.   Good thing it's only worth 20% of my grade.

Right now... trying to organize the house since the landlord will be here this weekend... and pack.  Or at least organize and pack in my mind, LOL.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Postwhoring, gettin small and primed for new South Park episode.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2008)

Watching the American Gladiators season finale from Aug 4.  I'm a bit behind on my dvr recordings


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

eating some Summer Smash Pie and sipping Jagermeister.....


----------



## hardline (Oct 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Let's see.. I likely didn't do well on my mid-term for my other class.   No amount of studying would have helped with the obscure ideas she wanted us to develop in 1 hour's time.   Good thing it's only worth 20% of my grade.



i had a proffessor do that once. there was a section on ipv6 in our book that was i shit you not 6 sentances long and he asked 16 questions on it. he gave out three different test for the final all the people in my study group got the same test. none of us got better that 70% on the test. when i asked him how he could possible expect us to know the answers he said we should have done more research. i told him fu@#  that and he would be hearing from my lawyer. a little of a back story. the guy desinged a network for a company and it did not work certain link on the network had way to much trafffic others none. no sort of load balancing built into the network. the firm i was workin for came in to fix. when i found out he was my teacher called him out on it. so he had a grudge with me. anyway next day me and my lawyer showed up at the deans office gave hime the run down. dean called the proff. in and he could really answer any of the deans questions. he was caught out. he basically had give me an apolige and new test for my study group. which had to be aproved by another teacher. then they fired him. 

now the this was tech stuff so he really only can test on the given material. i just dont like when teachers set student up to fail.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

I've been surfing the net all night...having some fun on myspace..JEA!!!!!  I need to go to bed soon..I've been up since 5AM


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Steeze in charge !!!!!
> 
> ----h'mm thinking  back to BLACK BEAUTY EPISODE  a 12 grand monument   -- COULD BE A KILLER DAY IN THE TOMBSTONE "BIDNESS" WHAT WITH THE  BIG TIME STOCK BREAKERS GETTIN ALL NERVOUS AND JERKY, AND WANTING TO INVEST IN SOMETHING THAT LASTS more than an hr - LMAO
> 
> Seriously one great thing about your profession --it's recession proof



hahaha..granite is not really a commodity..Earlier today the deliver driver mentioned how lucky my Dad is to be in a recession proof industry..his wife owns a catering business..and things are really slow.  Even wealthy people are skipping things like fancy catering and flowers and what not for parties..and buying party trays at the supermarket.  Anyway since we've been so busy lately..my work days have been going by fast which means ski season is getting closer and closer..only another month or so...O.K. back to internet surfing and message board browsing...


----------



## hardline (Oct 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hahaha..granite is not really a commodity..Earlier today the deliver driver mentioned how lucky my Dad is to be in a recession proof industry..his wife owns a catering business..and things are really slow.  Even wealthy people are skipping things like fancy catering and flowers and what not for parties..and buying party trays at the supermarket.  Anyway since we've been so busy lately..my work days have been going by fast which means ski season is getting closer and closer..only another month or so...O.K. back to internet surfing and message board browsing...



it really depends on what you consider rich. the event we do people have been spending slightly less but still in the 30 to 50 grand range.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> it really depends on what you consider rich. the event we do people have been spending slightly less but still in the 30 to 50 grand range.



Rich in Allentown is different than rich in NYC,,,,By rich I mean people making like a couple hundred grand a year..not multi-millionaires....it's all relative.  There are definitely alot less elaborate company christmas parties going down on Wall Street this year.  Raw Bars might become cheese and crackers...lol


----------



## krisskis (Oct 9, 2008)

Working....getting pissed off by crazy ass parents and drug addicted teens. Sometimes i really hate dealing with the public.


----------



## severine (Oct 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> i had a proffessor do that once. there was a section on ipv6 in our book that was i shit you not 6 sentances long and he asked 16 questions on it. he gave out three different test for the final all the people in my study group got the same test. none of us got better that 70% on the test. when i asked him how he could possible expect us to know the answers he said we should have done more research. i told him fu@#  that and he would be hearing from my lawyer. a little of a back story. the guy desinged a network for a company and it did not work certain link on the network had way to much trafffic others none. no sort of load balancing built into the network. the firm i was workin for came in to fix. when i found out he was my teacher called him out on it. so he had a grudge with me. anyway next day me and my lawyer showed up at the deans office gave hime the run down. dean called the proff. in and he could really answer any of the deans questions. he was caught out. he basically had give me an apolige and new test for my study group. which had to be aproved by another teacher. then they fired him.
> 
> now the this was tech stuff so he really only can test on the given material. i just dont like when teachers set student up to fail.


Wow, that's messed up!

It was an open book/open notebook test... but for some reason, my brain wasn't functioning.  I couldn't put together the essays she wanted in the time frame required.  I've never been a great test-taker anyway, even though I was an A student.  But some of the things she wanted just couldn't be produced ... like rewriting a very detailed 30-page chapter in one book in the style of another author.  Um, hello.  That's going to take more than 20 minutes to hand write.  :roll:  Too bad because that one intrigued me... but since we chose 3 out of 4 questions, I skipped that one.

Right now, I'm wondering just how much vodka Brian put in my one drink last night.  As if it isn't bad enough that I thought my stomach was burning through last night, this morning I actually have a bad headache.  1 drink.  Ugh.  I want to go to back to bed....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

Getting ready for an exciting day at work..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 9, 2008)

Just reading my morning paper and seeing if any of my office's patients names are lisetd in either the obituaries or the police logs


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 9, 2008)

reading the news and catching up on what all u AZ'ers were up to while i was away for 8 days


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just reading my morning paper and seeing if any of my office's patients names are lisetd in either the obituaries or the police logs



LOL..alot of people I went to high school with regularly show up in the Police blotter but I went to a ghetto high school..

Right now in charge of the office..we just got a faxed in order for $5,000 but only a $1200 deposit..so I need to call the funeral director and let him know we need 50% plus the foundation cost to get started..we at least have to cover our costs and the commission in case the customer is a "Deadbeat"....lol..I need to stay on top of ARs especially with the economy on a downhill slide..we've had a few bounced checks lately..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> reading the news and catching up on what all u AZ'ers were up to while i was away for 8 days



I can't believe you didn't sneak on your sons internet at all..


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 9, 2008)

Heading out of the office and up to the Boston area to a presentation.


----------



## severine (Oct 9, 2008)

Getting ready to put the kids in the double jogger and try to run while pushing 70 lbs of kid + 20 lbs of stroller. :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can't believe you didn't sneak on your sons internet at all..



 AH Yeah  i did but we were "runnin and gunnin"  most of the time to various events  so didn't get to do much surfing


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

I just went to Staples and got yellow ink for the copy machine..so exciting..


----------



## severine (Oct 9, 2008)

Just came back from a walk/run up and down hills pushing the kids in the new-to-us jogging stroller.  46 minutes, 576 calories burned.  Whew!  Harder than I thought it would be!  Heck, when I was walking uphill my heart rate was around 176.  

Going to shower and get some stuff done around the house... homework... hopefully the boy takes a nap today.  Then more errands this afternoon.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2008)

Working at the Subi dealer while my car gets serviced. Free Wifi and desks makes this kind of thing much better than the old days.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Working at the Subi dealer while my car gets serviced. Free Wifi and desks makes this kind of thing much better than the old days.




Atleast you can surf AZ at your Subi dealership!  The chevy dealership I take mine to has such a block on sites that it's 0 for AZ when I go there, and pretty much the way they have their safeties set up all you can get to is CNN, Google and the Chevy website 

Right now I'm siting at my desk eating a couple of wheat thins.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Atleast you can surf AZ at your Subi dealership!  The chevy dealership I take mine to has such a block on sites that it's 0 for AZ when I go there, and pretty much the way they have their safeties set up all you can get to is CNN, Google and the Chevy website
> 
> Right now I'm siting at my desk eating a couple of wheat thins.



I'm VPN'd into the office, so maybe that make a difference, but I don't think my browser is effected by that.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm VPN'd into the office, so maybe that make a difference, but I don't think my browser is effected by that.



Depends on the VPN client and its configuration.

Some route only Work-Network destined traffic through the VPN connection, some pipe EVERYTHING through it.

One of my friends can't print to a network printer on her home LAN when she VPNs into work because they're security freaks... so she has a 30' USB cable running across her living room... So much for 'wireless'.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Oct 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Atleast you can surf AZ at your Subi dealership!  The chevy dealership I take mine to has such a block on sites that it's 0 for AZ when I go there, and pretty much the way they have their safeties set up all you can get to is CNN, Google and the Chevy website
> 
> Right now I'm siting at my desk eating a couple of wheat thins.



Lame. Why even bother offering wifi to your customers at that point?

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

eating lunch...


----------



## drjeff (Oct 9, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Lame. Why even bother offering wifi to your customers at that point?
> 
> -w



That's pretty much what i put on the customer service survey they sent me after my last visit there!


----------



## hardline (Oct 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Wow, that's messed up!
> 
> It was an open book/open notebook test... but for some reason, my brain wasn't functioning.  I couldn't put together the essays she wanted in the time frame required.  I've never been a great test-taker anyway, even though I was an A student.  But some of the things she wanted just couldn't be produced ... like rewriting a very detailed 30-page chapter in one book in the style of another author.  Um, hello.  That's going to take more than 20 minutes to hand write.  :roll:  Too bad because that one intrigued me... but since we chose 3 out of 4 questions, I skipped that one.
> 
> Right now, I'm wondering just how much vodka Brian put in my one drink last night.  As if it isn't bad enough that I thought my stomach was burning through last night, this morning I actually have a bad headache.  1 drink.  Ugh.  I want to go to back to bed....



yup but you dont fu#$ with the hardline.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Rich in Allentown is different than rich in NYC,,,,By rich I mean people making like a couple hundred grand a year..not multi-millionaires....it's all relative.  There are definitely alot less elaborate company christmas parties going down on Wall Street this year.  Raw Bars might become cheese and crackers...lol



but they spending a ton of money on booze and the vip club just unvailed the $1000 lapdance. its all they where talking about on 1010 wins yeasterday


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

I just logged in a bunch of new orders...We're on pace for a record month..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> yup but you dont fu#$ with the hardline.
> 
> 
> 
> but they spending a ton of money on booze and the vip club just unvailed the $1000 lapdance. its all they where talking about on 1010 wins yeasterday



A $1,000 lapdance..wow..and I get pissed when my dates order the Salmon at TGI Fridays..lol


----------



## hardline (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A $1,000 lapdance..wow..and I get pissed when my dates order the Salmon at TGI Fridays..lol



i just laughed. at the party we throw on fridays by 1am i just sit down next to the dj booth and girls start given them for free.

my day is just wasting away waiting for the damn ups guy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> i just laughed. at the party we throw on fridays by 1am i just sit down next to the dj booth and girls start given them for free.
> 
> my day is just wasting away waiting for the damn ups guy.



Steezy that you get lots of free lapdances..

A local funeral director just dropped off a $4,000 check for a new order...I'm going through our quote files trying to drum up more business from walk in customers..We're going to have a record year for sure but I also want a record month..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 9, 2008)

Just finished giving an attractive twentysomething her new smile  

Nice to see the finished product which I've been working on in various phases for almost 5 years now.  

Warm fuzzy moments like that help make up for the thousands of times I hear "no offense but I hate you" from patients


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got home from work...now surfing the net some more..getting small and going to happy hour in about an hour...my apartment hit 75 degrees in todays warmth and I just cranked on the AC..I'll shut it off in a few minutes when it's down to a more comfortable 70...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just finished giving an attractive twentysomething her new smile
> 
> Nice to see the finished product which I've been working on in various phases for almost 5 years now.
> 
> Warm fuzzy moments like that help make up for the thousands of times I hear "no offense but I hate you" from patients




Did you do veneers?  One day when I have the big bucks..I want to get big ass'd fangs..since I've grinded away the sharp points of my canine teeth..I get teeth envy when I see someone with prominent fangs..sort of like how a flat chested girl isn jealous of the hottie with D cups..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 9, 2008)

Watching the market and wishin I had kept a few short funds. I thought the fed cut woulda produced a sustainable bounce. Nothin. GM is trading at 1953 prices. Adjusted for inflation that like a negative number. Today a year ago was the market high. Down over 40% from that now.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Did you do veneers?  One day when I have the big bucks..I want to get big ass'd fangs..since I've grinded away the sharp points of my canine teeth..I get teeth envy when I see someone with prominent fangs..sort of like how a flat chested girl isn jealous of the hottie with D cups..lol




A couple of veneers, a couple of crowns and an implant (a dental implant there GSS, not boobie implants  - she most definately DOESN'T need those  )

Right now I'm putting some ink on my last 2 charts of the day and then it's off to beer thirty with the office crew! :beer: :beer:


----------



## skidbump (Oct 9, 2008)

Going to the bank and closing all my accounts before the RUN occurs.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 9, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Depends on the VPN client and its configuration.
> 
> Some route only Work-Network destined traffic through the VPN connection, some pipe EVERYTHING through it.
> 
> ...



I have the same problem when I use our VPN so I just email everything to my desktop and use logmein.com to view and print out what I need.


----------



## severine (Oct 9, 2008)

I should be washing dishes and picking up.  Don't want the landlord to see the mess.    Though he has a kid so he should understand at least the kid portion... And he'll be messing up our place anyway this weekend.  But I want things organized before then at least.  And I have to empty out the bathroom tomorrow since the ceiling is being ripped down, pipes being fixed (I hope!) and a new ceiling going up.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 9, 2008)

Ate dinner, did the dishes (Sears still hasn'r fixed the D/W    ) , checking out overseas news. Rumor has it Palin might make an appearance on the SNL special tonite.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 9, 2008)

Just finished cookin up some crab cakes for dinner.  Poured a Captin and Coke.  Rough day at work today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

skidbump said:


> Going to the bank and closing all my accounts before the RUN occurs.




So you're keeping your money under your mattress???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

watching the Phillies play..eating steak...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 9, 2008)

Finished my round of golf late . We  played in 35mph gusts with sustained wind of 22 mph it was very difficult conditions  shot a good for me under the circumstances  88 ( 46/42)  finished #17 and 18 pretty strong . I got a bird on a par 4  448 yd  dogleg right hole with strong in your face wind .  After duffing my drive about 220 yds straight instead of turning the corner i took my new #1 Hybrid and stuck it 2 ft from the pin about a 230 yd shot and then sank the putt, then parred 18 which is about 335 over water and a ravine - so back nine finish was fine 


Got home and found out a cousin Florida had passed away ---


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Finished my round of golf late . We  played in 35mph gusts with sustained wind of 22 mph it was very difficult conditions  shot a good for me under the circumstances  88 ( 46/42)  finished #17 and 18 pretty strong . I got a bird on a par 4  448 yd  dogleg right hole with strong in your face wind .  After duffing my drive about 220 yds straight instead of turning the corner i took my new #1 Hybrid and stuck it 2 ft from the pin about a 230 yd shot and then sank the putt, then parred 18 which is about 335 over water and a ravine - so back nine finish was fine
> 
> 
> Got home and found out a cousin Florida had passed away ---




Sorry about your cousin..were you two close?  I have 15 first cousins ranging in age from 13 to 43..mainly because my Mom is one of six kids..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sorry about your cousin..were you two close?  I have 15 first cousins ranging in age from 13 to 43..mainly because my Mom is one of six kids..



Thanks Steeze,   no we were not that close unfortunately, we lived in different parts of the country

 He was in a terrible accident 8 yrs ago and was a paraplegic for the last 8 yrs of his life . Fortunately he was not married so no kids. Had a tragic life story also -- gamblers Anonymous etc  lots of heartache for his aged mother


----------



## hardline (Oct 9, 2008)

just got home. the speakers for the lounge didn't show till 4:20. got 4 of them mounted by 6:45. all by myself. i had everybody spread out around the city so i was on my own. the client was there when i called him back to come lock up he didn't belive that i did by myself. i told him i wasn't going to spend more than 5 days on the job. 3 down 2 to go.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> just got home. the speakers for the lounge didn't show till 4:20. got 4 of them mounted by 6:45. all by myself. i had everybody spread out around the city so i was on my own. the client was there when i called him back to come lock up he didn't belive that i did by myself. i told him i wasn't going to spend more than 5 days on the job. 3 down 2 to go.



any fun plans for tonight???  Do you go out in NJ??


----------



## hardline (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> any fun plans for tonight???  Do you go out in NJ??



no im wiped from humpin to get that those speakers up. i have to work tomorow early. there is a place opening soon so i have to tie up some loose ends there. my dad, cousins, and myself meet at a tavern a few towns over for dinner and beers on wendsdays but i have been working hard so i havent been going. most of my friends live in the city. they only time i really go out in nj is when i go out on match dates. plus alot of my job is being out so when i can i like to chill at home.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> no im wiped from humpin to get that those speakers up. i have to work tomorow early. there is a place opening soon so i have to tie up some loose ends there. my dad, cousins, and myself meet at a tavern a few towns over for dinner and beers on wendsdays but i have been working hard so i havent been going. most of my friends live in the city. they only time i really go out in nj is when i go out on match dates. plus alot of my job is being out so when i can i like to chill at home.



With all the work you do in Manhatten..I'm surprised you commute..


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 9, 2008)

right now i am hiding from the wife.  we have a nice little quarrel going on right now.  might head out on the back porch for some blueberries to help me chill out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> right now i am hiding from the wife.  we have a nice little quarrel going on right now.  might head out on the back porch for some blueberries to help me chill out.



You should go to the bar..or a stripclub..that's what I'd do but I've never been married..but a safety meeting sounds good..


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You should go to the bar..or a stripclub..that's what I'd do but I've never been married..but a safety meeting sounds good..



safety indeed.  i'm heading out to the porch.  back in a few to post some nonsense.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> safety indeed.  i'm heading out to the porch.  back in a few to post some nonsense.



Whatever you do don't call your wife a bitch..women don't like that...lol


----------



## hardline (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> With all the work you do in Manhatten..I'm surprised you commute..



here are the reasons i dont live in the city anymore. i lived there for a number of years.

1. its a pain in the ass to keep a car.
2. people know the can always get me because im right there.
3. i like green spaces.
4. i have way to much shit to live in the city the last place i live was a 4 bedroom in BK. 
5. you feel like you always have to be doing something. it runs you down

i am sooo much more sane now. when i lived in the city i was out dam near every night. i might pick up the apartment above my boys bar as a crash pad. he is renting it so he doesn't get noise complaints and i told him i would give some loot to use it. instead of it sitting there empty.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> here are the reasons i dont live in the city anymore. i lived there for a number of years.
> 
> 1. its a pain in the ass to keep a car.
> 2. people know the can always get me because im right there.
> ...




right on..my one bedroom apartment is probably the same size as a three bedroom apartment in NYC..do you install sound systems at any PA/NJ clubs???   The closest club to me is called the Main Gate and is about 1.5 miles away.,.tonight is Girls Gone Wild night...8)I should put on some party clothes and head down there..lol


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Whatever you do don't call your wife a bitch..women don't like that...lol



dude, do you think i'm stupid?  ;-)  i know when the lady is pissed.  i annoy her because i argue rationally and calmly.  she is usually dead on right and pissed as hell.


----------



## hardline (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> right on..my one bedroom apartment is probably the same size as a three bedroom apartment in NYC..do you install sound systems at any PA/NJ clubs???   The closest club to me is called the Main Gate and is about 1.5 miles away.,.tonight is Girls Gone Wild night...8)I should put on some party clothes and head down there..lol



no not really most of the poeple we deal with do venues in places like nyc, la, san fran, and london. the trendy places. i am not opossed to doing other places. it just where the work is comming from. so i found out what my project is for the winter. we are building a multimillon home. i basically get to go nuts making the home of the future and my partner is cool with me taking lotsa time off.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

Got done cuttin  the lawn, drinking a Dark n Stormy, watching the Phillies tear LA a new one. Gotta go slice up the meat for cheesesteaks. Waitin for Paulson to speak. first. GO PHILLYS!


----------



## severine (Oct 10, 2008)

Sitting in the bar @ Woodstock Station waiting on an Autumn Brew. :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 10, 2008)

Back from hiking..eating a gyro..watching the Phillies game..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

About to burn off some calories on the Eliptical machine..


----------



## andyzee (Oct 11, 2008)

Was hoping to go to Lake Placid, didn't happen, again.  So went hiking to my favorite local hill, just got back:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 11, 2008)

Heading out for dinner in about 1/2 hour.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Burned off another 300+ calories on the Eliptical machine..drinking some Sugar Free Red Bull..just going to chill and hopefully be up for Saturday night live..


----------



## hardline (Oct 11, 2008)

decided not to go out out. i am now designing a new log on and boo screen for my computer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Catching up on old posts on here..eating sushi..drinking Rolling Rock..I just text my buddy from Boston about how cool a Sox/Phillies world series would be..Weather channel on for background noise..I wish I was in Montana experiencing this early powder dump..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 11, 2008)

Just back from Octoberfest and a German food / beer  pigout, cranked up teh gas fireplace here in LR and getting mellow --its Crisp tonite


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 11, 2008)

Digesting dinner, thinkin about something to sip on, flipping thru the channels. We watched "88 minutes" last nite with Pacino.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

About to open beer #4..just chilling till the next episode..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

<------------------- Thinking about taking a trip to Awesometown..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Spent the whole day cleaning out the garage and putting up new shelving in there.  I had to run into to work while I was taking a crap load of garbage to the dump because we were taking major power hits and the 400A main kept tripping.  I finally just left the breaker open and ran on generator for a few hours until PSE&G got their shit figured out.  Made some pasta and meatballs for dinner and now I'm enjoying a Captain and Coke.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Got the munchies..peanut MnMs and pretzals..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm out of Coke.  So it's Captain and Diet Pepsi Max now.


----------



## ckofer (Oct 12, 2008)

Going to a Leif Erikson parade that starts at 630am.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2008)

My Dad is picking me up to play golf in an hour and twenty minutes...I just picked up a bacon egg and steeze bagel from dunkin donuts and I'm rocking out to some Jay-Z


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My Dad is picking me up to play golf in an hour and twenty minutes...I just picked up a bacon egg and steeze bagel from dunkin donuts and I'm rocking out to some Jay-Z



 Steeze keep it on the Short grass -- i'm heading out too in couple hrs


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Steeze keep it on the Short grass -- i'm heading out too in couple hrs



Have fun...post a TR when you get back...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2008)

I just woke up.  Gonna start some coffee and have waffles for breakfast


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 12, 2008)

Stuck a piece of dynamite in my ass and if I don't get of this chair in an hour and do some fall cleanup/chores, my wife is instructed to lite the fuse.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2008)

Drinking a slurpie...about to get small..then going to my parents house for a BBQ


----------



## ckofer (Oct 12, 2008)

Just got back from a few hours of windsurfing on Bow Lake. The sun and foliage were outstanding.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Stuck a piece of dynamite in my ass and if I don't get of this chair in an hour and do some fall cleanup/chores, my wife is instructed to lite the fuse.



Dynamite went unexploded, banged out all the yardwork, gonna wait a coupla weeks to do the gutters and bring the deck cushions in. Picked up a coupla DVD's, did a little grocery shopping for steezy sales, waiting for electronic trading to start. Philly Flyers fans gave McPalin a nice Philly welcome. ROFL!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2008)

Eating dinner in 15 minutes..I'm thinking about hitting the bar to watch the Phillies game..I'll see..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 12, 2008)

Crankin out Highway to Hell and Hells Bells on my Gibson  axe in concert with what's going on in The Market


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 12, 2008)

Futures are up, Asian markets are up. RALLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYY!! lol Watching the Phils losing, Surfing the world on my fingertips. The internet is truly remarkable.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Crankin out Highway to Hell and Hells Bells on my Gibson  axe in concert with what's going on in The Market



Got a picture of your Axe?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Just got back from a few hours of windsurfing on Bow Lake. The sun and foliage were outstanding.



That was the lake the tornado ripped through correct?   How was the water temp?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh and what am I doing?

watching/listening....more on the listening end to the Patriots in the other room completely sucking


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2008)

Watching my buddy play in an online poker tournement..Phillies are sucking but it's early..still thinking about hitting the bar..


----------



## severine (Oct 12, 2008)

Settling in after our weekend trip to NH.  Landlord's handyman didn't finish the bathroom.  He'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Got a picture of your Axe?



No pic but its a Les Paul Standard ( vintage cherry color) u can google it -- they're pretty popular   Jimmy Page , Slash  and several other axemen  use them


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> No pic but its a Les Paul Standard ( vintage cherry color) u can google it -- they're pretty popular   Jimmy Page , Slash  and several other axemen  use them



I played a bit back in college, still have an acoustic I beat on occasionally.  At one point I had a pretty sweet Fender Tube Amp and Epiphone's ES335 semi-hollow body copy.  I love the Gibson sound and when I have a living arrangement where I'm not sharing walls and the nearest neighbor is oh about five miles away, :lol: I'll pick up a big ole' Fender Reverb Tube Amp and an ES335 and whale on it.  Probably piss off my lady pretty good at the same time :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

I ended up hitting the bar for a few vodka cranberries..some nice young ladies out and about..I met a cool girl who researches mutual funds for a living from home....her friend who is engaged used to date a friend of mine..but I'm glad I got this girls number..So I have to be back at work in 7 hours so I should really go to bed but now I'm not in the mood for it..so I think I'm going to play some old school rap music..and dance in front of the mirror..JEA!!!!!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I played a bit back in college, still have an acoustic I beat on occasionally.  At one point I had a pretty sweet Fender Tube Amp and Epiphone's ES335 semi-hollow body copy.  I love the Gibson sound and when I have a living arrangement where I'm not sharing walls and the nearest neighbor is oh about five miles away, :lol: I'll pick up a big ole' Fender Reverb Tube Amp and an ES335 and whale on it.  Probably piss off my lady pretty good at the same time :lol:



Or just do what I do, test the limits every now and then to see how cool your neighbors are? There has been a few times I've had my friends over for a drunken jam only to be interrupted by a neighbor in pajamas. But they're still cool cause they never called the cops. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

My crazy ex..was just chatting with me on Facebook..she found a nice Jewish Doctor..and is very happy..lol..I hope he's a very patient man..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I played a bit back in college, still have an acoustic I beat on occasionally.  At one point I had a pretty sweet Fender Tube Amp and Epiphone's ES335 semi-hollow body copy.  I love the Gibson sound and when I have a living arrangement where I'm not sharing walls and the nearest neighbor is oh about five miles away, :lol: I'll pick up a big ole' Fender Reverb Tube Amp and an ES335 and whale on it.  Probably piss off my lady pretty good at the same time :lol:



Hey  its great THERAPY  do it NOW man !!! -- get yerself some great headphones and play thru the headset   .

I have a BOSS GT 6 guitar effects generator ( picked it up used $200)-- its a tremendous box with a multitude of effects 

I  plug in some $48  stereo headphones ( Radio Shack) into   BOSS ( one nice feature is u can play strictly thru the box with the Amp OFF as well as with the Amp on ).  I  friggin WAIL all damn nite and NO one can hear it but me ------------The Queen luvs this set up  

-- My neighbors are KEWL if i play thru the AMP as long as its before 9 pm  --LMAO


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Or just do what I do, test the limits every now and then to see how cool your neighbors are? There has been a few times I've had my friends over for a drunken jam only to be interrupted by a neighbor in pajamas. But they're still cool cause they never called the cops. :lol:



LMAO -- Been there ----------------  hell invite to sit in an grab a brewski


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2008)

typical Monday morning here.  sippin' coffee and getting ready for the Monday morning company conference call.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

Chillin in the office..eating pretzals and drinking diet root beer..I was a little hungover this morning from three double vodka cranberries..I'm still in a bit of shock that my ex is getting married to a Jewish Doctor..lol..now she can be taken care of and not have to work..


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Chillin in the office..eating pretzals and drinking diet root beer..I was a little hungover this morning from three double vodka cranberries..I'm still in a bit of shock that my ex is getting married to a Jewish Doctor..lol..now she can be taken care of and not have to work..



Sounds like a good marketing opportunity.  You should give the Jewish doctor some of your business cards.  That way the families of his Jewish patients know where they can buy tombstones from a Jewish dealer :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Sounds like a good marketing opportunity.  You should give the Jewish doctor some of your business cards.  That way the families of his Jewish patients know where they can buy tombstones from a Jewish dealer :lol:



I don't think so..lol..I don't think I'll be invited to the wedding..even though the last time I saw here about a year ago..we were on pretty good terms..lol..if a sloppy drunken makeout in a parking lot counts as good terms..lol


----------



## severine (Oct 13, 2008)

Walked around Burr Pond with the kids and dog (2.64 miles, burned 533 calories).  Now they're at mom's house while HOPEFULLY the handyman and landlord fix the bathroom.  GRRRR.  I'm at Panera doing homework (although taking a break ATM)...


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey  its great THERAPY  do it NOW man !!! -- get yerself some great headphones and play thru the headset   .
> 
> I  plug in some $48  stereo headphones ( Radio Shack) into   BOSS ( one nice feature is u can play strictly thru the box with the Amp OFF as well as with the Amp on ).  I  friggin WAIL all damn nite and NO one can hear it but me ------------The Queen luvs this set up



Does the boss have a speaker simulator? My Digitech has that and it's a cool feature for listening in headphones or hooking up directly to a recorder instead of using a mic. 

Right now just drinking beer and wearing my brand new ski boots. :grin:


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> LMAO -- Been there ----------------  hell invite to sit in an grab a brewski



My friend Chris use to set his drums in front of my window so he could open it to cool off between songs. From that window he could see my neighbors tv and the guy was always watching porn. Our other guitar player Keith jokingly told me to tell my neighbor to close his shades because he's distracting our drummer. One really drunkin night we decided to jam again at 2:00AM only to be interrupted by my neighbor pounding on the door. When I opened the door the guy said C'mon guys it 2 AM and I have to get up at five. Keith asked "Are you the guy that Watches all the porn?". The guy said,"that would be me". Keith said,"you're distracting our drummer". The guy laughed and walked away. I think I was more embarrassed than my neighbor was.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm doing nothing. My laptop died when I got to work this morning and IT has been trying to fix it all day. Sucks cause I had a lot of files I didn't back up.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 13, 2008)

Sold into the McRally and settin up a few more trades. Checking out reviews on bindings.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

I just had an appointment with a lovely elderly couple from Florida..they didn't buy anything..but are planning on buying their monument within a few weeks..they even had a joint husband/wife business card with their picture on it that they hand out at parties..I'm just about done here at work..gonna take out the papers and the trash..and go to the bar and spend some cash..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow the dow is up 580...I hope some of you bought some shares this morning and are selling now..not a bad one day gain..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Does the boss have a speaker simulator? My Digitech has that and it's a cool feature for listening in headphones or hooking up directly to a recorder instead of using a mic.
> ]
> 
> Yep and also has several amp cabinet simulators and more damn effects than i'll ever use but its fun to really tweak out some custom designed parameter and mess with teh effects . i've created some really far out  sounds BY ACCIDENT just foolin around with it  --


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow the dow is up 580...I hope some of you bought some shares this morning and are selling now..not a bad one day gain..



Time to buy was in the bloodbath last week, today was a good selling day. From the worst week ever, to the single best day ever, thin volume, bond market was closed, but we'll take it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

Back from dinner and drinks..gonna watch the Phillies..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 13, 2008)

Watching CSI Miami, and catching up on a weekend's worth of AZ posts (my router at my place in VT apparently suffered a fatal incident in the month it had been since I was up there last  )


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 13, 2008)

The IT police re-imaged my laptop today.  When they did that, they disabled hibernation support.  I'm now trying to find a workaround for that.  I'm not getting anywhere and it's pissing me off.


----------



## hardline (Oct 13, 2008)

watching the reruns of lost on sci fi. dont know why i didnt watch it the first time.


----------



## severine (Oct 13, 2008)

Great show!  I missed the last few episodes of the last season but we own the others that are on DVD.

Right now...hitting the hay.  Time for bed.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

waiting for the coffee to finish brewing


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2008)

Trying to figure out why, yet again, my school has lost some of my records.   And why my advisor is now from a different campus than the one I was assigned only 1 month ago.  Ugh....


----------



## drjeff (Oct 14, 2008)

Right now I'm waiting to get the report from my receptionist about which of the *47* messages that were on the answering machine at work this AM pertain to me


----------



## WJenness (Oct 14, 2008)

Sitting around the house doing nothing.

Grr.

The battery in my car died over the weekend. I had been expecting it, so I had had one on order, picked it up and installed it... now my car's hazards flash and the alarm beeps pretty much non stop. I called the dealer this morning and was told 'we have absolutely no idea what would cause that'. So I'm waiting for my buddy to come over and we're going to try out the new toy http://www.ross-tech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VPHUC&Category_Code=VAGCOM to see what it has to say about why my car is being retarded.

Grr.

-w


----------



## Marc (Oct 14, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Sitting around the house doing nothing.
> 
> Grr.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I lol'ed.  If it's appropriate retribution, you can hit me with your ski pole at Wa this winter.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2008)

just back from getting blood work done for my semi annual check-up, wanting to sneak out for a 3 rd straight day of golf its awesome weather -- but the Queen met me at the  back door with a can of Rustoleum and  pointed at the rought iron railings on one of the small porch entrys --------------Seems she invited some friends over  for  dinner tonite who are moving to California this saturday and wantsd everything shipshape ----------------------DAMN the SACRIFICES one makes for LOVE    LMAO


----------



## drjeff (Oct 14, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> just back from getting blood work done for my semi annual check-up, wanting to sneak out for a 3 rd straight day of golf its awesome weather -- but the Queen met me at the  back door with a can of Rustoleum and  pointed at the rought iron railings on one of the small porch entrys --------------Seems she invited some friends over  for  dinner tonite who are moving to California this saturday and wantsd everything shipshape ----------------------DAMN the SACRIFICES one makes for LOVE    LMAO



Sounds like a nice deposit in the "Queen bonus points bank" there Warp


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Trying to figure out why, yet again, my school has lost some of my records.   And why my advisor is now from a different campus than the one I was assigned only 1 month ago.  Ugh....



 WTF  this is ONE of my main pains with  higher education  ---------- Sounds like some "organization" is sorely needed there . Unforunately many schools drop the ball as far as customer service is concerned . Too many petty bureaucrats  defending their turf !  IMO thats a pretty poor way to treat students.

 When i was in the college business i tried VERY hard to instill the notion that  " People were our MOST Important Resource"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Sounds like a nice deposit in the "Queen bonus points bank" there Warp



 Yo Doc -- I MAY look stupid BUT rest assured  Mrs F( my mom) raised NO fools


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 14, 2008)

The usual. Coffee, tunes, financial news, looking for entry and exit points. Strange days are here, for sure.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sorry, but I lol'ed.  If it's appropriate retribution, you can hit me with your ski pole at Wa this winter.



I'm sure I'll have other reasons to hit you with my ski poles... any idea why my car is being 'special'?

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 14, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I'm sure I'll have other reasons to hit you with my ski poles... any idea why my car is being 'special'?
> 
> -w



My guess is when the battery went dead, and you disconnected it, it tripped something and requires a reset of the car alarm. That happens to my Pilot radio if the battery dies. I have to punch in a code to reset it. Just a hunch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

Eating lunch..surfing the net..not working very hard today...the next two days I'm helping with deliveries..we're setting a monolith for a playground dedication where we have to dig a big hole..mix concrete and set the monument in concrete..then some Philly deliveries..so fun..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm waiting to get the report from my receptionist about which of the *47* messages that were on the answering machine at work this AM pertain to me



wow 47 messages..I had one voicemail this morning..lol


----------



## drjeff (Oct 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wow 47 messages..I had one voicemail this morning..lol




Turns out that about 30 of them was the *SAME* person calling to see if for some reason we decided to open the office up about 15 minutes after the previous message they had left   Fortunately that person sees my business partner too! 

Right now I'm about to cement a couple of crowns on someone, and try and not let my really hungry stomach dominate my thought process


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Just watched the pilot episode of "Testees" with two of my employees.  That show is just WRONG, but funny.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2008)

Just finished painting teh railings -- watch it rain : (------------- but good newas is its done ------------Golf tomorrow


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

Bored at work..surfing the net...really tired..


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> WTF  this is ONE of my main pains with  higher education  ---------- Sounds like some "organization" is sorely needed there . Unforunately many schools drop the ball as far as customer service is concerned . Too many petty bureaucrats  defending their turf !  IMO thats a pretty poor way to treat students.
> 
> When i was in the college business i tried VERY hard to instill the notion that  " People were our MOST Important Resource"


It seems that every semester I go there, something gets screwed up in my records.  I have to keep a vigilant eye on them... which I shouldn't have to for the money they're paid.  It's UCONN, for cripes sake!

Right now... home after being out all day while the landlord and handyman worked on the bathroom leaks.  Leaks are fixed, but no ceiling until Friday morning.  Looks like I'll be spending the evening putting stuff back in the bathroom closet, catching up on laundry, and hopefully getting some homework done.  That is, if I don't fall asleep first.


----------



## billski (Oct 14, 2008)

severine said:


> It seems that every semester I go there, something gets screwed up in my records.  I have to keep a vigilant eye on them... which I shouldn't have to for the money they're paid.



Wait until you get to the real world.  it doesn't get any better, even if you OWN the business. :sad:


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2008)

billski said:


> Wait until you get to the real world.  it doesn't get any better, even if you OWN the business. :sad:


Ahhh, but I spent many years in the real world before returning to school.   You're right though, nobody can just rest easy.  You have to be careful and look out for yourself always.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

Gonna get small..I'm broke but thinking about going to the bar..I can always run up a tab on the gold card..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2008)

severine said:


> It seems that every semester I go there, something gets screwed up in my records.  I have to keep a vigilant eye on them... which I shouldn't have to for the money they're paid.  It's UCONN, for cripes sake!
> 
> Right now... home after being out all day while the landlord and handyman worked on the bathroom leaks.  Leaks are fixed, but no ceiling until Friday morning.  Looks like I'll be spending the evening putting stuff back in the bathroom closet, catching up on laundry, and hopefully getting some homework done.  That is, if I don't fall asleep first.



yeah its UCONN --OK !! And You can BET your sweet patootie that when YOU earn YOUR degree they'll be HIITTING YOU UP for $$$ for the  Annual Fund  iN SPITE OF THE FACT  that they screwed up your records and treat you like a friggin number when you were a student -- GO FIGURE 

 That's why i fought so hard to make the college environment student centered when i was there -- if YOU want a contributor LATER on as alumni/alumnae  you DAMN well better threat them well while they are there as students


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 14, 2008)

Going over a few loose ends for 07 tax returns so I can get it back to the CPA by tomorrow's deadline. No sense giving a bankrupt government any money until the last possible moment. And as little as possible.  Dreamin about skiing. Setting up a few more trades for the week. Defrosting some meat for a killer chili in the crockpot tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

When I was in college..the people in the registrars office were the crabbiest people ever..I get donation calls from both the University of Vermont and the School of Business Administration...and whenever a young student asks me what I do for a living..I say I sell tombstones and there's a couple seconds of silence..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Just got off a my 3pm con-call and my 4pm got canceled.  I'm outta here!


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorting through stuff on my desk, deciding what to take with, what to throw out, and what to leave behind.
The throwing-out pile seems to be the largest of the 3.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 14, 2008)

Trying to get through the stack of charts from today, and not being very successful at it I might add   The kids have swim lessons tonight, so my wife won't get them home until around 7:15/7:30 so I'm just in no real rush to get home to piece and quiet when I have the same piece and quiet currently in my office.

Right now I'm writing all the nitty gritty details of a root canal I did earlier today in a chart


----------



## hardline (Oct 14, 2008)

sitting at sidebar drinking some hoegarden thinking of a way to get out of going to this opening tonight.


----------



## hardline (Oct 14, 2008)

got out of it now i am editing the playbill for the play wicked so we can make a gobo to project on the wall for their holloween party.


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2008)

Baking Dutch Apple Crumble, waiting for the kids to fall asleep so I can do the laundry and some of my homework.  Still trying to catch up from basically being offline for 5 days now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Dutch apple crumble would hit the spot right about now


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Dutch apple crumble would hit the spot right about now


I had 4 huge apples my FIL gave to me a week and a half ago from the orchard... staring at me in the fruit basket.  Then he called this evening and asked about more apples he sent along with the kids this weekend, so I started to feel guilty.  Time to do something with them!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 14, 2008)

Watching Wake struggle in the 1st inning :-(

Don't want to see the sox go down 3-1 :-(

BTW, I fixed my car.

and Moe you were right... The alarm needed to be reset... I thought that might be the case, but everything I could think of to reset the alarm didn't work.

When I actually got it right, I felt dumb... I needed to lock and then unlock the doors using the key in the drivers door... At least it's fine now... but yeah, I felt lame.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

I was just at the bar for awhile..I'm playing in a $55 dollar buy in poker tournement with a guarenteed prizepool of $70,000...If I do well..I'll make some money and be up a good bit of the night..if I do poorly..well then I'll get a good night of sleep.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 14, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Watching Wake struggle in the 1st inning :-(
> 
> Don't want to see the sox go down 3-1 :-(
> 
> ...



Who would ever remember that? You'll prolly never have to know that again.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 14, 2008)

Right now I'm watching the Artie Lange episode of _Man Caves_ on DIY.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2008)

Just finished our dinner  gathering with friends . The Queen made Spaghetti  with sauce made  from our garden's tomato crop , garlic bread , salad . Dessert was homemade  amaretto apple crisp topped with vanilla ice cream.

Followed by several rounds of Amaretto laced coffee and then some Nocello --mmm i'll sleep well tonite


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 14, 2008)

Watched Iron Man and finished up the tax BS. PARTYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chillaxing and watching grown men beat each other up on UFC.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Watching Sunday's Entourage episode.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Watching Sunday's Entourage episode.



Decent episode,  not quite as good as the "Ari Ferrari" episode a few weeks ago IMHO


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Poor Dom.  Yeah not as good but still out of the world funny.


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Dessert was homemade  amaretto apple crisp topped with vanilla ice cream.


Now that sounds delicious!!! 

Right now... winding down.  I fell asleep watching _Fringe_ and now I'm wide awake.  Late evening naps screw everything up... The boy is likely sick though so I'm sure I'll be up a couple times tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

Killing a few minutes at work before we set a monlith for a playground dedication..I'm psyched to dig a hole..mix cement and set a tombstone in the cement...It's only the second monolith I've assisted with..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2008)

Draining some puss out of a couple of teeth  uke:  uke:


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Draining some puss out of a couple of teeth  uke:  uke:


uke: Glad I finished my breakfast before I read that! uke:

Will be working on my paper revision and finishing up some reading soon.  Should be doing laundry and dishes, but homework comes first...as long as the kids cooperate.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Now that sounds delicious!!!
> 
> Yeah and several rounds of Amaretto after it were EVEN better
> 
> ...


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

Actually,my daughter woke up with 1 eye practically swollen shut this morn.  She reacts badly to mosquito bites and I know I got bitten a few times yesterday on our walk at White Memorial.  I suspect one of them got her eye.  Poor kid!  Gave her some Benadryl and she's chilling in the living room.  The little guy's nose is running like a faucet, but he doesn't seem to mind.  At least he slept through the night last night.

Warp Daddy - Care to share the recipe?   I LOVE Amaretto.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Actually,my daughter woke up with 1 eye practically swollen shut this morn.  She reacts badly to mosquito bites and I know I got bitten a few times yesterday on our walk at White Memorial.  I suspect one of them got her eye.  Poor kid!  Gave her some Benadryl and she's chilling in the living room.  The little guy's nose is running like a faucet, but he doesn't seem to mind.  At least he slept through the night last night.
> 
> Warp Daddy - Care to share the recipe?   I LOVE Amaretto.



Carrie:  Here's the Queen's recipe  Its from Cooking Lite Mag here goes :
half cup all purpose flour
quarter cup granulated sugar
quarter cup packed light brown sugar
quarter cup chilled butter or stick margarine, cut in small pieces
3 tablespoons  slivered almonds( toasted)
7 cups sliced ,peeled Granny Smith  apples about  3lbs
third cup of AMARETTO-----hell maybe more  00 but recipe if or 1/3 cup

Preheat oven to 375

lightly spoon flour into dry measuring cup, level with a knife, Combine flour and sugarsin a bowl , cut butter with apastry blender or  2 knives until mixture is crumbly. Add almonds , toss well

combine apples and amaretto in a bowl toss well (make sure  at this point you take a shot of amaretto on teh side NOW to reward yourself __ that's MY idea not "the Queen's ) Spoon apple mixture in an 8 inch square baking dish or 1 and1/2quart casserole. Sprinkle with crumb mixture . 

Bake @ 375 for  45 minute till golden brown  - serves 9 

calories 204

We top it with a creamy French vanilla ice cream


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

That's pretty close to the recipe I used for the Dutch Apple Crumble I made last night (which I modified to have less sugar); just less butter and added Amaretto.

I'm going to have to try that!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2008)

severine said:


> uke: Glad I finished my breakfast before I read that! uke:
> .



Just doing my part to help with the AZ "gross out" appetite suppressant diet plan!

Right I'm I'm definately realizing that this will be one CRAZY day in the office!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Draining some puss out of a couple of teeth  uke:  uke:



There's puss in teeth..yikes..then what do you do with them???

I'm back from setting the monolith..now going to do some office work until lunch..have a long lunch and surf the net some more..then check in 13 granite bases that just showed up..I uncrate them..measure them..make labels for them with #,name, and dimensions..then throw out all the crating...we used to have quite a wood pile..8 feet high but neighbors have taken all the wood..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> There's puss in teeth..yikes..then what do you do with them???
> 
> ..



Either drain it out from inside the tooth (via a root canal) and sometimes via an external drainage incision, or take the affected tooth/teeth out all together.  You just gotta remove the source of the puss one way or another.

Right now I'm making a mess on my desk due to a VERY juicy McIntosh Apple


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2008)

I haven't even showered yet today.  My day started off with a bang and I've been working from home all morning.  Off for a quick rinse and then to inspect and sign off on some work I had contractors doing.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 15, 2008)

doing a crossword puzzle and waiting for the oil man.  Never had oil heat before.  COD.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 15, 2008)

Finished prepping the chili, now its slow cookin in the ol crock pot. Drinkin coffee, surfin news and earnings.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

Finished my reading, threw some chicken in the crockpot for an easy chicken parm later, about to take a shower and then start revising my paper.  Laundry is going.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Either drain it out from inside the tooth (via a root canal) and sometimes via an external drainage incision, or take the affected tooth/teeth out all together.  You just gotta remove the source of the puss one way or another.
> 
> Right now I'm making a mess on my desk due to a VERY juicy McIntosh Apple



If the affected tooth is removed..can you put it back in the gum socket..maybe with superglue???


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If the affected tooth is removed..can you put it back in the gum socket..maybe with superglue???



Sure.  Will that work for more than 5 minutes,  nope.  But could you do that, yup 

Let me tell you GSS, after close to 15 years since I first stuck a gloved hand in someones mouth,  you'd really be suprised at the number of intra-oral uses of superglue that I've seen!  

Right now I'm wondering exactly how much stuff my wife bought today when she checked out the slew of new stores at a relatively new local outdoor shopping mall.  It was over 2 hours from when she first called to see what we needed at the grocery store to when she called back to see again what we needed at the grocery store


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

I sold a nice $3,000 tombstone..now drinking some gatorade..I'm hitting the eliptical machine later this afternoon and getting stoked for the Phillies game..they're one game away from their first superbowl appearance sinc 1993..JEA!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You mean the World ... forget it ..



That's what I meant..I need some beer..hopefully the Phillies score lots of goals..yeahhah


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I sold a nice $3,000 tombstone..now drinking some gatorade..I'm hitting the eliptical machine later this afternoon and getting stoked for the Phillies game..they're one game away from their first superbowl appearance sinc 1993..JEA!!!



I hate to break it to you GSS, but after that Gatorade you had,  basically the first 1/2 hour you do on the elipitical will be just to burn off the calories you chugged in that gatorade 

Remember this label is for a [size=+2]12[/size]oz. bottle, not the full 20oz that's in their standard size bottle 

http://caloriecount.about.com/calories-gatorade-energy-drink-i88302

Right now its time to finish up work on my last patient of the day!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

I drink the gatorade G2...which is 25 calories per 8 ounces..when I sweat alot..I mostly drink water but I like a little gatorade as well...O.K....I'm going to read a couple more threads then hit the eliptical machine and burn off a couple beers..


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

Not what I should be doing....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Not what I should be doing....



Story of my life..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 15, 2008)

Watching Hogan's Heros.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's what I meant..I need some beer..hopefully the Phillies score lots of goals..yeahhah



Phillies....goals.....?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Phillies....goals.....?



Me fail English that's unpossible...Root Root Root for the Phillies..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2008)

Shutting down the computer at work and heading home!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Me fail English that's unpossible...Root Root Root for the Phillies..


Just checkin dude


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

Going to get some dinner with $4 and some change...I spent to much this pay period and am not touching the gold card..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Going to get some dinner with $4 and some change...I spent to much this pay period and am not touching the gold card..



Watching the debate at my alma matter!!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2008)

watching the project runway season finale, drinking a diet pepsi, about to go tuck kids in, hitting treadmill after tv show is over.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

I sort of want to go to the bar to watch the rest of the Phillies game on the big screen..things are going to get a little nutty in town if the Phillies go to the World Series for the first time in 15 years..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Debating about whether or not I'll be posting in the "insomniacs thread" tonight


----------



## krisskis (Oct 16, 2008)

working...trying to stay awake...trying to psych myself up to a gory dressing change i have to do in the morning...necrotizing fascitis <flesh eating bacteria>...teens abdominal wound opened up last week and now we are packing in 2x a day...last time i did it, i was able to put my hand into the wound up to my wrist...very very painful for her and definately not fun for me.


----------



## skidbump (Oct 16, 2008)

Got up at 4:45 and waiting to go do a vonage install then off to the depot to restock my Mum delivery.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

krisskis said:


> working...trying to stay awake...trying to psych myself up to a gory dressing change i have to do in the morning...necrotizing fascitis <flesh eating bacteria>...teens abdominal wound opened up last week and now we are packing in 2x a day...last time i did it, i was able to put my hand into the wound up to my wrist...very very painful for her and definately not fun for me.



Geeze, and folks around here say my "puss oozing teeth" posts are gross  

Right now I'm letting the glorious caffienated beverage that i just consumed do it's thing before the work day starts momentarily!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 16, 2008)

krisskis said:


> working...trying to stay awake...trying to psych myself up to a gory dressing change i have to do in the morning...necrotizing fascitis <flesh eating bacteria>...teens abdominal wound opened up last week and now we are packing in 2x a day...last time i did it, i was able to put my hand into the wound up to my wrist...very very painful for her and definately not fun for me.



My hat is off to all YOU HEROES in medicine ---------------You DO make a differance -- thanks for all you do to take care of US


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

Having coffee, sitting on my sofa, trying to determine what's the best way to get things done today.


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2008)

krisskis said:


> working...trying to stay awake...trying to psych myself up to a gory dressing change i have to do in the morning...necrotizing fascitis <flesh eating bacteria>...teens abdominal wound opened up last week and now we are packing in 2x a day...last time i did it, i was able to put my hand into the wound up to my wrist...very very painful for her and definately not fun for me.


You have a much stronger stomach than I do.

Getting ready for the day.  Just took a shower.  Need to pack my stuff up to run some errands, do some reading, and if it doesn't rain, walk.  I smacked my foot into a gate yesterday and today it feels too sore to run, but I would like to at least walk if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Losing on a few trades, FTW.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Right now I'm wondering what will likely happen 1st today,  The price of oil falls below $70 a barrel   or the stock market falls below 8K


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2008)

Came in early without finishing my errands.  But it's time for the boy's nap, so I'm feeding the kids, will put him down and hopefully get some homework done.  Then it's dishes and (hopefully) the rest of my errands.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2008)

Just got done expressing 3 dogs anal glands.....Oh the smell!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm wondering what will likely happen 1st today,  The price of oil falls below $70 a barrel   or the stock market falls below 8K



The only certainty is that oil and commodities won't go to 0. :-o


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

Right now I'm coming to the realization that I must have 2 NEW employees by the names of "nobody" and "not me" that have the ability to polish of a 1lb bag of peanut M&M's in less than 2 hours!


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm coming to the realization that I must have 2 NEW employees by the names of "nobody" and "not me" that have the ability to polish of a 1lb bag of peanut M&M's in less than 2 hours!




Ha must have been popular name


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Just got done expressing 3 dogs anal glands.....Oh the smell!!



lol..I'm back from helping set a few tombstones in Phillly..now going to the bank and then getting a customer some bronze pricing..


----------



## WJenness (Oct 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm coming to the realization that I must have 2 NEW employees by the names of "nobody" and "not me" that have the ability to polish of a 1lb bag of peanut M&M's in less than 2 hours!



At least someone's hiring these days!

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Just got done expressing 3 dogs anal glands.....Oh the smell!!



I gotta learn that technique. Cody's been "expressing" himself the last few weeks. Fortunately, he doesn't do the ass wipe on the rugs. uke: What's the deal with that? Latex glove and fingering the ol' bunghole?


----------



## hardline (Oct 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm coming to the realization that I must have 2 NEW employees by the names of "nobody" and "not me" that have the ability to polish of a 1lb bag of peanut M&M's in less than 2 hours!



well thats better than "wasn't me" and "i didn't do it"


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> well thats better than "wasn't me" and "i didn't do it"



They'll probably be new hires next week


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 16, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Just got done expressing 3 dogs anal glands.....Oh the smell!!





Moe Ghoul said:


> I gotta learn that technique. Cody's been "expressing" himself the last few weeks. Fortunately, he doesn't do the ass wipe on the rugs. uke: What's the deal with that? Latex glove and fingering the ol' bunghole?



You, and your dogs, will be better off with less digital intervention. 

If the inspiration for sticking your finger up your dogs' ass is because of the aroma of the anal gland secretions, be aware that the stink is actually a good thing. If a dog empties out it's own glands in the process of doing a BM or with other activity, going in and then attempting to squeeze an already emptied gland has the potential to cause irritation to the gland. 

This advice is offered because I deal all the time with dog owners that do more harm than good by attempting to express anal glands that don't actually need emptying.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You, and your dogs, will be better off with less digital intervention.
> 
> If the inspiration for sticking your finger up your dogs' ass is because of the aroma of the anal gland secretions, be aware that the stink is actually a good thing. If a dog empties out it's own glands in the process of doing a BM or with other activity, going in and then attempting to squeeze an already emptied gland has the potential to cause irritation to the gland.
> 
> This advice is offered because I deal all the time with dog owners that do more harm than good by attempting to express anal glands that don't actually need emptying.



Thanks, I was gonna ask our vet about it next month for their annual checkup/shots. I've been basically wiping the bung zone with a wet wipe thingy on occasion if I smell the smell. I wasn't too enthused about becoming an "Expressionist".


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> You, and your dogs, will be better off with less digital intervention.
> 
> If the inspiration for sticking your finger up your dogs' ass is because of the aroma of the anal gland secretions, be aware that the stink is actually a good thing. If a dog empties out it's own glands in the process of doing a BM or with other activity, going in and then attempting to squeeze an already emptied gland has the potential to cause irritation to the gland.
> 
> This advice is offered because I deal all the time with dog owners that do more harm than good by attempting to express anal glands that don't actually need emptying.


But you don't stick your fingers up the dog ass to express them.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 16, 2008)

Just took delivery of my new Ariens 9hp snowblower 2 stage elec start , headlamps  this afternoon .   , My first Ariens  a 7 hp 2 stage  unit lasted 36 years ,it still runs well but lost the electric start   so 'i'll peddle it  cheap . My driveway is 150 ft long and  various sidewalks  around  the house  add another 175 ft  and my turn-around parking area  adds more  ----------we GET  serious  snow up here so need something bigger


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 16, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> But you don't stick your fingers up the dog ass to express them.



To correctly, fully express them you do.  External pressure can partially empty the sacs.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

Waiting for frozen pizza to finish


----------



## hardline (Oct 16, 2008)

going thru the 600 downtempo songs i re-added to my dj software. manually tapping the BPM for the tracks that didn't analize the first time. i only have maybe 35,000 left to go thru.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

what software do you use?


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2008)

Trying (mostly unsuccessfully) to stay awake.  Looks like I'll be hitting the hay soon and giving up on homework tonight.


----------



## hardline (Oct 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> what software do you use?



traktor scratch. the sound card is a hundred times better than that of serato. i use itunes for music managment. when my laptop got stolen i lost like 4 months of playlists.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> traktor scratch. the sound card is a hundred times better than that of serato. i use itunes for music managment. when my laptop got stolen i lost like 4 months of playlists.


so you connect the TS to your laptop via usb, and then your mic/output gear to the TS and off you go?

personally, I hate itunes because it's tag management features suck.  i use media monkey now that it has a stable ipod dll and it's been really good for me


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2008)

Playing some sick online poker.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

are you up or down?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> are you up or down?



I'm up over $600


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm up over $600


nice!  i guess no more $4 chicken dinners this week for you!


----------



## hardline (Oct 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> so you connect the TS to your laptop via usb, and then your mic/output gear to the TS and off you go?
> 
> personally, I hate itunes because it's tag management features suck.  i use media monkey now that it has a stable ipod dll and it's been really good for me









the turntable conects to the soundcard then the soundcard connects to the mixer. you plug your laptop via usb to the soundcard. 

the software reads itunes database file so it is what i have been using for about 5 years now. 

i used to carry two cases with 100 records each. i hated flying to gigs with those cases. life is sooo much easier now i just bring my laptop and i am good to go. i only carry about 180GB of music on my laptop at home i have 1tb and a 350gb filled. then those are backed up to a 4tb files server in a fireproof safe. i still have 50,000 records is a storage space. to say i have a lot of music is an under statement.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> the turntable conects to the soundcard then the soundcard connects to the mixer. you plug your laptop via usb to the soundcard.
> 
> the software reads itunes database file so it is what i have been using for about 5 years now.
> 
> i used to carry two cases with 100 records each. i hated flying to gigs with those cases. life is sooo much easier now i just bring my laptop and i am good to go. i only carry about 180GB of music on my laptop at home i have 1tb and a 350gb filled. then those are backed up to a 4tb files server in a fireproof safe. i still have 50,000 records is a storage space. to say i have a lot of music is an under statement.


I saw the sound card is not that expensive, that's a pretty good steal for you then

shit, I still use dlt for backups...lol  Is that server still running in the safe?  how do you deal with heat load?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> nice!  i guess no more $4 chicken dinners this week for you!



Well that $4 chicken dinner was MSY..Mad Steezy Yo...and I'm up even more now..but I'm still playing..I'm playing a cash game and I keep getting great breaks and stealing lots of pots..Hopefully this little post bar session of online poker pays for my season pass..


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

Spent a good majority of the evening installing a new dishwasher. Tons of fun... :roll:


----------



## hardline (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I saw the sound card is not that expensive, that's a pretty good steal for you then
> 
> shit, I still use dlt for backups...lol  Is that server still running in the safe?  how do you deal with heat load?



i take back ups pretty serrious. i have over $100,000 worth of music. its just 4 NAS drives so unless the drive is spinning the heat is pretty low.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

how do you manage the cables, in the safe and maintain the fire rating?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2008)

glowin'  :grin: GO RED SOX!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

I turned $120 into $960 playing cash games and heads up matches now I'm taking $100 of my profit and playing a turbo cash tournement..in a few minutes with a $35,000 guarenteed prizepool..I'm playing the best poker of my life..and just won $36 in a heads up battle..JEA!!!!!!  Oh man I'm not getting much sleep..where's the Insomniac thread..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I turned $120 into $960 playing cash games and heads up matches now I'm taking $100 of my profit and playing a turbo cash tournement..in a few minutes with a $35,000 guarenteed prizepool..I'm playing the best poker of my life..and just won $36 in a heads up battle..JEA!!!!!!  Oh man I'm not getting much sleep..where's the Insomniac thread..



what site u playin on steez, im gettin all these freakin suck outs handed to me on fulltilt tonite


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> what site u playin on steez, im gettin all these freakin suck outs handed to me on fulltilt tonite



Pokerstars..I ended up bringing my $120 to $1700...woo hoo..best poker of my life..Last week I went pretty deep in a tournement with 3,000 players..I had an average chipstack with 60 players left..and I got AA for the first time in 4 hours..I limped in, somebody raised..and I went all-in..the raiser called and had pocket Kings and sure enough a king hit on the river..it happens..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2008)

Searching for extra caffiene right now.  Late night watching the Red Sox last night


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Pokerstars..I ended up bringing my $120 to $1700...woo hoo..best poker of my life..Last week I went pretty deep in a tournement with 3,000 players..I had an average chipstack with 60 players left..and I got AA for the first time in 4 hours..I limped in, somebody raised..and I went all-in..the raiser called and had pocket Kings and sure enough a king hit on the river..it happens..


Nice earnings there, beers are on you this weekend right?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 17, 2008)

YO Steeze -- THERE"s your STOWE trip ALL PAID FOR    

Gonna take the Queen for her final post-op check-up she's done amazingly well  and does NOT need any glasses at all -- BUT the good news is she'll be cleared for TENNIS ( She plays 3/time week and has been antsy sitting around ) and GOLF and of course SKIING 

 Think a nice shopping trip and luncheon is in order  since i  already played golf 3 times this week  and don't wanna push the envelope


----------



## severine (Oct 17, 2008)

Getting ready for the handyman.  He's coming at 9:30 to put in the new bathroom ceiling.  Hopefully we'll be all set after that, but it also means another day out of the house with the kids AND dog.  I've managed completing very little homework this week, thanks to all these disruptions. 

In the meantime, at least I washed the dishes this morning.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 17, 2008)

Up at the crack of dawn for a hike in the woods with the pooches. Naturally, they got covered in ticks, it looked like they were freckled by the time we got back to the car, so we spent 15 minutes de-ticking and brushing. Gonna do the oft delayed HD run with a friend today for driveway sealer and a few other odds and ends, hit the Buckmans ski tent sale to check out bindings and steezy deals and grab some lunch. Markets are giving me butt cramps, so I'm gonna sideline today.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Up at the crack of dawn for a hike in the woods with the pooches. Naturally, they got covered in ticks, it looked like they were freckled by the time we got back to the car, so we spent 15 minutes de-ticking and brushing. Gonna do the oft delayed HD run with a friend today for driveway sealer and a few other odds and ends, hit the Buckmans ski tent sale to check out bindings and steezy deals and grab some lunch. Markets are giving me butt cramps, so I'm gonna sideline today.



Very interesting Op-Ed piece in today's Times by Warren Buffet......

Op-Ed Contributor
Buy American. I Am. 
By WARREN E. BUFFETT
Omaha

THE financial world is a mess, both in the United States and abroad. Its problems, moreover, have been leaking into the general economy, and the leaks are now turning into a gusher. In the near term, unemployment will rise, business activity will falter and headlines will continue to be scary.

So ... I’ve been buying American stocks. This is my personal account I’m talking about, in which I previously owned nothing but United States government bonds. (This description leaves aside my Berkshire Hathaway holdings, which are all committed to philanthropy.) If prices keep looking attractive, my non-Berkshire net worth will soon be 100 percent in United States equities.

Why?

A simple rule dictates my buying: Be fearful when others are greedy, and be greedy when others are fearful. And most certainly, fear is now widespread, gripping even seasoned investors. To be sure, investors are right to be wary of highly leveraged entities or businesses in weak competitive positions. But fears regarding the long-term prosperity of the nation’s many sound companies make no sense. These businesses will indeed suffer earnings hiccups, as they always have. But most major companies will be setting new profit records 5, 10 and 20 years from now.

Let me be clear on one point: I can’t predict the short-term movements of the stock market. I haven’t the faintest idea as to whether stocks will be higher or lower a month — or a year — from now. What is likely, however, is that the market will move higher, perhaps substantially so, well before either sentiment or the economy turns up. So if you wait for the robins, spring will be over.

A little history here: During the Depression, the Dow hit its low, 41, on July 8, 1932. Economic conditions, though, kept deteriorating until Franklin D. Roosevelt took office in March 1933. By that time, the market had already advanced 30 percent. Or think back to the early days of World War II, when things were going badly for the United States in Europe and the Pacific. The market hit bottom in April 1942, well before Allied fortunes turned. Again, in the early 1980s, the time to buy stocks was when inflation raged and the economy was in the tank. In short, bad news is an investor’s best friend. It lets you buy a slice of America’s future at a marked-down price.

Over the long term, the stock market news will be good. In the 20th century, the United States endured two world wars and other traumatic and expensive military conflicts; the Depression; a dozen or so recessions and financial panics; oil shocks; a flu epidemic; and the resignation of a disgraced president. Yet the Dow rose from 66 to 11,497. 

You might think it would have been impossible for an investor to lose money during a century marked by such an extraordinary gain. But some investors did. The hapless ones bought stocks only when they felt comfort in doing so and then proceeded to sell when the headlines made them queasy.

Today people who hold cash equivalents feel comfortable. They shouldn’t. They have opted for a terrible long-term asset, one that pays virtually nothing and is certain to depreciate in value. Indeed, the policies that government will follow in its efforts to alleviate the current crisis will probably prove inflationary and therefore accelerate declines in the real value of cash accounts. 

Equities will almost certainly outperform cash over the next decade, probably by a substantial degree. Those investors who cling now to cash are betting they can efficiently time their move away from it later. In waiting for the comfort of good news, they are ignoring Wayne Gretzky’s advice: “I skate to where the puck is going to be, not to where it has been.”

I don’t like to opine on the stock market, and again I emphasize that I have no idea what the market will do in the short term. Nevertheless, I’ll follow the lead of a restaurant that opened in an empty bank building and then advertised: “Put your mouth where your money was.” Today my money and my mouth both say equities. 

Warren E. Buffett is the chief executive of Berkshire Hathaway, a diversified holding company.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Nice earnings there, beers are on you this weekend right?



Hahahaha..no..anyway..I'm going to play a few cash games, sit and gos, and tournaments tonight..with $200 of my bankroll and I'm cashing out the other $1500..that's pretty much my season pass and half my Jackson Hole trip..MSY..Mad Steezy Yo..Hopefully I can continue to play well later today..

I'm done with work for the week..right now I'm at my parents house and I'm going to watch this past Sundays episode of Entourage on their ondemand cable...then I'm hitting up the Farmers market and then..poker..


----------



## dmc (Oct 17, 2008)

Hittin the pool at my hotel in Vegas...
Pre-season training..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

dmc said:


> Hittin the pool at my hotel in Vegas...
> Pre-season training..



What hotel..put $50 on Black for me..lol


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2008)

Finishing up work at the office on what turned out to be a real crazy and long day.  Definately going to need a cold, frosty malted beverage or two in a couple of hours! :beer:


----------



## severine (Oct 17, 2008)

About to bake Warp Daddy's Amaretto Apple Crisp.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

Listening to a bunch of engineers bicker over test dates...


----------



## severine (Oct 17, 2008)

Moving on to reading _The Blackwater Lightship_.  And don't worry, Warp, I took the shot, too.


----------



## hardline (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> how do you manage the cables, in the safe and maintain the fire rating?



i bought it tru cyberguys. it claims to have a 30 min rating.

http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/SearchDetail.asp?productID=25658

i am also thinking about setting up a offsite backup somewhere.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

hardline said:


> i bought it tru cyberguys. it claims to have a 30 min rating.
> 
> http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/SearchDetail.asp?productID=25658
> 
> i am also thinking about setting up a offsite backup somewhere.


That's pretty neat!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Moving on to reading _The Blackwater Lightship_.  And don't worry, Warp, I took the shot, too.



ATTA girl Sevie take a few what the hell its FRIDAY !!!!!


----------



## severine (Oct 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> ATTA girl Sevie take a few what the hell its FRIDAY !!!!!



Don't worry; there will be more while I'm enjoying the fruits of my labor after dinner. 

Right now... trying to stay awake to read.  The book isn't bad, I'm just tired.


----------



## hardline (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> That's pretty neat!



ya got two of em. but i am quickly running out of space. i wish someone made a 10tb drive.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

hardline said:


> ya got two of em. but i am quickly running out of space. i wish someone made a 10tb drive.



I have a server farm here that would make you drool.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm wondering what I want for dinner..so many choices..Well I need to make up my mind..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm wondering what I want for dinner..so many choices..Well I need to make up my mind..



steez AA and AK are the hands i see beat most especially by trips, they are great hands to go in on but if u ever get more then one person callin you your usually gonna be on the short end of the stick with all ins' not much chance for a straight or flush with those high pocket pairs


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> steez AA and AK are the hands i see beat most especially by trips, they are great hands to go in on but if u ever get more then one person callin you your usually gonna be on the short end of the stick with all ins' not much chance for a straight or flush with those high pocket pairs



I just played a $105 9-person sit and go with the top three positions paying..With 4 people remaining..I went all in with KK against 44..well of course a 4 hit on the river..I've had my fill of poker for awhile and just cashed out all but a tiny bit..The next tournement I'm playing is a $15 turbo tomorrow afternoon..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 17, 2008)

Had an excellent day with my ski bud. Started off going to fill the 5 gal spring water bottles, the machine was pumping out 5+ gal for a quarter, so I started the day saving a whopping 5$. Picked up Fred and hit HD for supplies, hit Wallyworld for a battery charger, dogfood and a few groceries on sale, went to Buckman's Tent sale which ended up being a waste of time, but I stocked up on free ski mags for the bathroom, then hit Legal Sea Food for a 3 hour lunch at the bar. Just ate dinner and were having movie nite in the bedroom, "The Happening". Made arrangements to hit the Rangeley area for skiing in as soon as Saddleback and Sugarloaf open up. . Fred's HS buddy has a place up there. More good times and savings stoke. I WANNA SKI!!!! SNOW, MF, SNOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

I just got some Outback takeout and Rolling rock..along with some gas at $2.93 a gallon..now watching TV and chillaxing..TGIF..


----------



## dmc (Oct 17, 2008)

Headed down to the MGM for a Wayne Newton show here in Vegas... Hope he breaks out a first set "Dunka Shen"...  SICK!  Seriously... I dig Wayne Newton - grew up listening to him at my Aunts house.....


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 17, 2008)

browsing evogear.com and drooling over cheap stuff that i want but don't need.


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> browsing evogear.com and drooling over cheap stuff that i want but don't need.



Whatcha lookin' at?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Whatcha lookin' at?



 skis mostly.   i'm not getting new ones this year but they have some sweet deals on leftovers.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 17, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> skis mostly.   i'm not getting new ones this year but they have some sweet deals on leftovers.



Watch out for the pop ups that will high pressure you into stuff you don't need:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Watch out for the pop ups that will high pressure you into stuff you don't need:lol:



i have motivation to not buy more gear, i'm mentally justifying a season pass @ sundown by not getting anything else for the rest of the month! 

I im'd my buddy. he'd been watching tramdock for a new helmet. he got a new k2 helmet from EVO for $20!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

Playing in one last poker tournement for the day..it's only 20 minutes into it and I've turned 2,000 chips into 6300..I'm going to try to play conservative and make the money...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 18, 2008)

Drinking my morning coffee, trying to wake up and get motivated.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2008)

I am, honest to goodness, crying for Wa-Loaf, and his children.  I gave my husband an extra hug this morning. 
When I pull myself together this morning I'll be picking up a print at the framer and going to hang out with my nephew today(home from college for the weekend)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I am, honest to goodness, crying for Wa-Loaf, and his children.  I gave my husband an extra hug this morning.
> When I pull myself together this morning I'll be picking up a print at the framer and going to hang out with my nephew today(home from college for the weekend)



Similar experience here too -------------------- these moments are the kind that surely make one reflect upon our blessings and remind us to NOT take things for granted 

I will hopefully hit the golf course later it 's sunny BUT "CCC--OLD" here now only going to hit 45 today max .


----------



## severine (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm thinking of eating some of that delicious Amaretto Apple Crisp for breakfast.  Otherwise, just feeding the kids, gave Bri a big hug, and just living in the moment.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes I feely truly bad for Wa-loaf as well. One of the first thinks I did is check that thread. Almost feel guilty with what I will be doing today. It's my 11th wedding anniversary so will be spending the day with my wife. No plans, but do our best to enjoy it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yes I feely truly bad for Wa-loaf as well. One of the first thinks I did is check that thread. Almost feel guilty with what I will be doing today. It's my 11th wedding anniversary so will be spending the day with my wife. No plans, but do our best to enjoy it.



give her a BIG HUG and enjoy a great milestone today Andy  -- u deserve it


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 18, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm thinking of eating some of that delicious Amaretto Apple Crisp for breakfast.  Otherwise, just feeding the kids, gave Bri a big hug, and just living in the moment.



 Was OK huh ??

glad u guys enjoyed it


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yes I feely truly bad for Wa-loaf as well. One of the first thinks I did is check that thread. Almost feel guilty with what I will be doing today. It's my 11th wedding anniversary so will be spending the day with my wife. No plans, but do our best to enjoy it.


If anything, embrace the day more than ever.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Drinking my morning coffee, trying to wake up and get motivated.



+1. Sears repair is supposed to finally come between 1-5 to fix the D/W now that the parts finally arrived. Gonna fill the small seams and cracks on the driveway edge to prep for sealing it next week. Then, I gotta tune up the home heating system. Anybody still have old steam radiators? Purge the air, drain the overflow tank, refill the system?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 18, 2008)

Plumber just left after fixing our leaking bath tub.  Felt like it was a fair price for the work done, and I didn't have to fight with it for hours and hours.

Now I'm having some waffles with Grade B Vermont Maple.  

Plans for today include a cleaning up all the leaves that are falling all over the place, replacing a 25 foot section of underground electric cable to my post light and making at least one trip to the town dump with the collected leaves.  I have natural gas furnace with forced hot air, so I can't relate Moe.

If all goes well, and I finish up by 5pm, I'm going to make a maple smoked turkey in my Orion smoker for dinner.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 18, 2008)

Just finished cleaning up the leaves and cutting the lawn. Relax for a bit then off to a 6th b day party this afternoon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 18, 2008)

Playing in a $22 no-limit poker tournement with a $32,000 guarenteed prizepool at Noon and a $11 no-limit turbo tournement with a $10,000 guarenteed prizepool at 12:15PM...after that I vow to get off my stank ass and go outside and enjoy this beautiful day..maybe a sunset hike..I spent 10 straight hours in front of the computer last night..wowser


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yes I feely truly bad for Wa-loaf as well. One of the first thinks I did is check that thread. Almost feel guilty with what I will be doing today. It's my 11th wedding anniversary so will be spending the day with my wife. No plans, but do our best to enjoy it.



Happy Anniversary Zee-man..


----------



## snoseek (Oct 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yes I feely truly bad for Wa-loaf as well. One of the first thinks I did is check that thread. Almost feel guilty with what I will be doing today. It's my 11th wedding anniversary so will be spending the day with my wife. No plans, but do our best to enjoy it.



In no way should you feel guilty. I for one am going to make a point to not take the gf for granted, well for a few days anyway lol.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 18, 2008)

Happy anniversary, A-zee


----------



## hardline (Oct 18, 2008)

trying figure out where i want to dj tonight. either hiphop at a place downtown or downtempo stuff at a lounge in midtown. problem is both have tons of yum yum honey's. with down tempo i have more time to get my mack on inbetween records than i do with hiphop.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 18, 2008)

Sear dude is here, reading a ski mag.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm done with all the chores (for the most part).  Electrician had to cancel because he got hung up on another job.  I can't really complain since I was paying him in beer.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 18, 2008)

We Just finished the last of the winter storage for all outside furniture and garden  ornaments and stuff   and then pulled up all the garden detritus .We  pull out store our geraniums( several long beds ) )  put  them  inside in teh cellar on a tarp and re-plant them in  spring. WE've  been doing that for yrs  save $$ . The Queen is a SERIOUS flower freak and a gardner extrodinaire -- me i;m JUST GRUNT LABOR

 Winterized the outside faucets , sucked up all the leaves with the tractor /leaf bagger attachment , cleaned out the garage and detailed my Saab 

 NOW i'm ready for a PIZZA and Rolling Rock


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2008)

Just finished cleaning up the yard for round 1 of this years leaf wars.  Relaxing now watching a little college football (Alabama/Ole Miss).  Going to get ready to head out with the family soon to get the kids some LONGER clothes and then some dinner.  Gotta get home before the Red Sox game tonight!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2008)

relaxing on the couch.  son had game this morning @ 9. then i was cutting and stacking wood in the backyard.   heading out with family to meet brother-in-law for dinner soon


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm done with all the chores (for the most part).  Electrician had to cancel because he got hung up on another job.  I can't really complain since I was paying him in beer.


I've basically been drinking the beer referenced above since my last post.  I'm going to light a fire because it's 60F in here and start getting the smoker ready for a turkey.

If anyone is interested in a smoked turkey TR, let me know.


----------



## severine (Oct 18, 2008)

WAiting for the kids to fall asleep so we can watch _Iron Man_ with the sound system on.  It's been a LONG day.

Happy anniversary, Andy!!! :beer:  Congrats!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 18, 2008)

Playing yet another poker tournement..just having fun with the last few dollars I didn't cash out..trying to make a nice score..watching baseball/SNL..maybe ski on some frost in the early AM


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I've basically been drinking the beer referenced above since my last post.  I'm going to light a fire because it's 60F in here and start getting the smoker ready for a turkey.
> 
> If anyone is interested in a smoked turkey TR, let me know.





You know I want to read a smoked Turkey TR...serious stoke..


----------



## hardline (Oct 18, 2008)

just ordered a cheese steak and a salad. finally made a call on where to DJ. im going to go play pophop but my boy is opening up so i dont have to be there till 12. so im vegging watching garfield.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Playing yet another poker tournement..just having fun with the last few dollars I didn't cash out..trying to make a nice score..watching baseball/SNL..maybe ski on some frost in the early AM



So what's your total take over the past few days.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> So what's your total take over the past few days.



More than a Blue mountain season pass..less than a trip to Jackson Hole...lol..I'm currently in the top 5 in chips in a rebuy tournement..but there are 1,000 players remaining..first place is $7100 and the top 7 spots are over a grand..all these poker books I've read have helped a ton..I'm playing mainly on implied odds over instinct which helps..lol..


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 18, 2008)

browsing ebay for cheap skis and thinking to myself - "you know, i deserve new skis this year" . . .


----------



## kid3 (Oct 18, 2008)

Trying not to fall asleep at work. Wow it's quiet.
34 more days to lifts opening and we ski! Wahoo! Then I'll be so busy the night will fly by! Wait til you all see the new improvements at the Loaf this year. No more lift "shacks" we have new lift "buildings". The beach is now a paved lot and we have a new fire pit.


----------



## severine (Oct 18, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> browsing ebay for cheap skis and thinking to myself - "you know, i deserve new skis this year" . . .


Of course you do!  

Just relaxing... might watch another movie.  Might do some reading.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 18, 2008)

Since it was our anniversary, I tried being a good husband. Took my wife shopping most of the day, didn't bitch one bit. Work called a few times with emergencies, told them to F off, and got back not too long ago from dinner at Kikku, Japanese Steak House, over all had a great day.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2008)

Anxiously watching the Sox/Rays game.  6 more outs to go for a game 7


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2008)

Trying to settledown after watching the Sox game   Game 7 tommorrow night!!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Since it was our anniversary, I tried being a good husband. Took my wife shopping most of the day, didn't bitch one bit. Work called a few times with emergencies, told them to F off, and got back not too long ago from dinner at Kikku, Japanese Steak House, over all had a great day.



Hey, Happy anniversary andyzee. :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Drinking my morning coffee, trying to wake up and get motivated.


All over again.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> All over again.




Been watching reruns of Groundhog Day?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

Almost feels like it.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2008)

Moderating a "debate" between my kids


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

Playing two small 360 person turbo poker tournements..I'm doing well in both after about 55 minutes.  Getting close to the money which is the top 36 spots so I'm just folding everything but pocket aces..lol..then cleaning my place for about 45 minutes and brunch..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Been watching reruns of Groundhog Day?



Great movie!!!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2008)

Just watching a little bit of Sportscenter after completing my job this AM of "pancake chef extrodinaire"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 19, 2008)

Waiting for the sun to WARM things up a bit ,  then me and the Queen will hit the golf course today.  she''ll  also be playing tennis tomorrow am for the first time since her  cataract surgery . ---


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow..after 4 days straight of playing poker I just want to take a break..with 52 players remaining in a tournement with 360..I looked down at AK...I went all-in..even though I could have probably coasted to the money folding every hand..instinct took over..another guy called my AK...he showed A10..all 5 cards were low..and boo-yah..GSS took the pot..now I can coast into the money and see if I can make the final table..I just folded pocket 4's..and AJ..I want to get paid in this one...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

I ended up in 30th place out of 360 in the poker tournement..just enough to make two-buy-ins..I just chatted with a ski buddy who live in DC..and now I'm taking out some more garbage..I still haven't eaten a bite of food yet today...I'm withering away..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 19, 2008)

Made an omelette for bfast, watching some pre game NFL shows, checking weather this week to plan out spreading lime, fertilizer, seed and driveway sealing by next weekend. Still have some wardrobe switching and winterizing chores to knock out so I'm putting together the list.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2008)

Dealing with the "results" of a short term set back in the potty training of my son uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Dealing with the "results" of a short term set back in the potty training of my son uke:




Clean-up aisle Jeffs place..lol


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Dealing with the "results" of a short term set back in the potty training of my son uke:


I really feel for you.  Our 3 year old has been fighting potty training for 1.5 years now.  We have limited success from time to time... but that's it. 

Let's see... after getting very little sleep last night due to a sick little boy waking frequently (and staying on the couch so I could be nearby), B made sure I wasn't bothered after sun-up so I got a couple hours of rest in.  Made a huge brunch (turkey bacon, maple sausage, berry pancakes, taters, eggs) and now I'm just catching up a little online.  Then it's back to homework.  Still haven't done my take-home exam question and I owe those 4 pgs tomorrow.    I write best under pressure.   Then again, I also have about 190 pgs of reading to do, too... and the handyman is coming back tomorrow to continue working on the bathroom ceiling.  Ugh.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 19, 2008)

Watching all the NFL games and staying warm by a roaring fire.


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

crap band of brothers is on the history channel. there goes my afternoon.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> crap band of brothers is on the history channel. there goes my afternoon.


I have the dvd's...much better


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I have the dvd's...much better



everytime it comes on i just keep watching it. to be honest i kinga like the commercials they give me a break so i can do other stuff.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 19, 2008)

Just got  back from a good round of golf,  beautiful weather but very crisp


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

editing all the logos for the LED screens at the season finally of the housewives of NYC show on tuesday. what graphic designer worth .2$ sends a logo with out converting all fonts to outlines. friggin amatures. what are they teaching these kids in school.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> editing all the logos for the LED screens at the season finally of the housewives of NYC show on tuesday. what graphic designer worth .2$ sends a logo with out converting all fonts to outlines. friggin amatures. what are they teaching these kids in school.


In my Research and Technology class, we spend 5 weeks on "learning" how to make an effective Power Point presentation.  Sad fact of that class is most of the students only practiced what I like to call "Death by Power Point".


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2008)

Kind of working on my mid-term take-home exam.  I feel like my brain isn't functioning properly though.


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> In my Research and Technology class, we spend 5 weeks on "learning" how to make an effective Power Point presentation.  Sad fact of that class is most of the students only practiced what I like to call "Death by Power Point".



i can teach you how to make a great powerpoint slide in a few hours. the problem is when you get into the corp world the execs want a ton of stuff on a single slide which doesn't work. most of my time designing presentations for fortune 500 companies has been spent teaching the execs how to work of of small blurbs. i still do some for a few firms end of yeard presentations. they book me a full year in advance so i can work with the different departments. so it actually more of a presentation consutation job than it is a design job.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

Believe me, I'm an expert at corporate powerpoints (no more than 6 bullets and explain the rest)  I actually used those classes as an excuse to drink in class.  5 week, it was pretty painful.

Best class I took was on technical writing which focused 100% on different communication techniques for the corporate world.


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Believe me, I'm an expert at corporate powerpoints (no more than 6 bullets and explain the rest)  I actually used those classes as an excuse to drink in class.  5 week, it was pretty painful.
> 
> Best class I took was on technical writing which focused 100% on different communication techniques for the corporate world.



tech writing was a class i had to take as well. very usefull class.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> tech writing was a class i had to take as well. very usefull class.


I actually keep that book on my desk.  Problem is I haven't seen my desk in over a month.


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

Starting my take-home exam all over again.  I hit a dead-end with the question I originally chose and decided to pick another one.  I think it's going to be a late night... good thing I drank a lot of coffee earlier.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

getting ready for work..28 degrees out and frost on my car...my apartment is down to 64 inside..I might need to use the heat in a few days..


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

Back at the computer, getting my head back into my take-home midterm exam.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 20, 2008)

Waiting for the heat to kick in in the office!  One of my front desk staff was in over the weekend doing some extra paperwork and she forgot to leave the heat on at 56 as we usually do in cold weather.  So when I walked into the office a little while ago it was a "balmy 48" inside to complement the 29 it was outside.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

waiting for the coffee to finish.  wife is pissed at me because it was 54 in here when she woke up for work.  I didn't help matters by telling here there's only 11 days to November and then I'll turn the heat on.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> waiting for the coffee to finish.  wife is pissed at me because it was 54 in here when she woke up for work.  I didn't help matters by telling here there's only 11 days to November and then I'll turn the heat on.



I will admit that I've not only turned on the heat in the house (low 50's in the kids rooms a few morning and the resulting "kid-sicles" convinced me  ),  but I also tweaked the programmable thermostats to come on a few minutes earlier in the AM, so that I won't have *COLD* tile to stand on in the bathroom - my wife was asking me why I did that, and my only answer to her was "you take the 1st shower BEFORE the heat comes on in the bathroom and find out"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Back at the computer, getting my head back into my take-home midterm exam.



I remember THAT variety of test -- always were MORE difficult it seemed than sitting for an exam for some reason -- perhaps because the prof has a compulsive  drive to use multi-ordinal language to mess with your mind  :>)

 Personally , i NEVER believed in that method myself -- i used to say to my students "this course is an easy course"   You 'll get an A ----------------if you listen , take good notes , come to class and participate i'll TEACH you THE ANSWERS, ------  because my JOB is to MAKE WINNERS out of MY students .  i used the SAME philosophy when I COACHED hoops and XC at the college as a younger guy and later on as an educational leader

AS a prof , I would always ask SOME questions that made them "synthesize" and project , but much material was from class lecture and projects 

Good luck ---


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

It's actually not terrible.  I get to choose 1 of 3 questions to write a 4 page essay.  It's just that it's been so long since I've written an analytical paper that I'm having some issues organizing my thoughts.  I swear I donated half my brain to my kids through pregnancy.    I also changed my mind mid-stream on which question I wanted to answer, so I lost some time there.  This professor is from Ireland and is very particular about what she expects in papers; and she expects different things than my other prof.  So that adds some extra anxiety in being sure that I provide her with a paper in her prescribed format.

I'll get through it... if I can get 5 minutes of uninterrupted time.  So far, I haven't had 2.  :roll:


----------



## dmc (Oct 20, 2008)

Vegas Airport...

Waiting for flight...  Suffering a hnagover..  Saw the Beatles - LOVE - Cirque de' Solie last night.... Amazing...

Can't wait to get back to reality(mountain top) after 10 days here...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Finally leaving the house to go into work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

Fun day at work..office manager is out dealing with sick kid..I'm heading to the bank in a few because a CD has matured..mailman just came..fun fun fun


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Finally leaving the house to go into work.



It must be nice sleeping in on a Monday..do you have to stay late to makeup for a late start?


----------



## Paul (Oct 20, 2008)

Bradley int'l airport

1 hour stop in Philly then off to Buffalo.

Yay me


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It must be nice sleeping in on a Monday..do you have to stay late to makeup for a late start?



Nah I was up at 8am.  Checked out the latest AZ craziness.  I'm salaried so I consider it just making up for the 5 hours over the weekend I spent on the phone doing work stuff.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

Back from the bank..eating lunch..CD rates are hella low...the best I found was 4.1%


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2008)

Trying to convince one of my hospitalized patients that the lasagna and turkey that the dog sitter gave him was what caused his acute pancreatitis. Then I'll have to try to convince the dog sitter to NOT give the hound anything but dog food in the future!!


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

was going to go finish the install up on 113th but the system processor did come in from oregon so looks like i will have to do it first thing tomorrow befor the housewives event.


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

Finished my midterm take-home exam essay.  Woohoo!  Showered, laundry is going, soup in the micro, and I'm about to start reading _The Last of the Angels_ by Fadhil al-Azzawi.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

In charge of the office...answering phones..sending out approval sketches..filing..The boss is at Target so I gave him $40 to pick up a gift card for my Mom..today is her birthday..we're going to....Outback Steakhouse..No Rules Just Right...I just got take-out from there...I thought we were going to go to Don Shulas steakhouse which just opened up but they're saving that for another time..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 20, 2008)

Filling out the charts from today.  Then it's a quick change into my Patriots fan gear, and a quick stop at the convienence store for 20lbs of ice to re stock the coolers and off to Gillette Stadium


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Filling out the charts from today.  Then it's a quick change into my Patriots fan gear, and a quick stop at the convienence store for 20lbs of ice to re stock the coolers and off to Gillette Stadium



Have fun at the game..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 20, 2008)

Just back from playing golf  3rd time since Thursday   - today i needed a full wind/rain suit and fall golf gloves it was pretty cold out therw but still did fine  was 43/42--85


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

Opening up _Head for the Hills_.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

Just faxing over some art changes and wrapping things up..going to go home and get small..then go to my parents house to give my Mom her 58th BDAY present, play with the dog, watch last nights Entourage..and go out to dinner..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

trying to get a new digital receiver to work


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

shhhhhh....watching _Head for the Hills_. 

Just saw the Ski Sundown part... not bad.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

severine said:


> shhhhhh....watching _Head for the Hills_.
> 
> Just saw the Ski Sundown part... not bad.



biotch!


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

my processor came in. so i ran into the city brought it up to 113th and wired up the amp rack. now i only have to hook up the speaker cables tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

Back from dinner..thinking of hitting the bar for a few cocktails..I'm a restless mo-fo..


----------



## krisskis (Oct 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I will admit that I've not only turned on the heat in the house (low 50's in the kids rooms a few morning and the resulting "kid-sicles" convinced me  ),  but I also tweaked the programmable thermostats to come on a few minutes earlier in the AM, so that I won't have *COLD* tile to stand on in the bathroom - my wife was asking me why I did that, and my only answer to her was "you take the 1st shower BEFORE the heat comes on in the bathroom and find out"



Hahaha....i havent put my heat on yet. Although the kids ahve complianed a bit about taking showers in the morning and it being 62 upstairs!! As for the cold tile floor...when re put in the new bathroom upstairs, my husband put in radiant heating under the tile so my floor is a hot 90 degrees!! Nice and toasty on the toes!! And it actualy warms up the bathroom a bit. Now the kids can onlu complain about their rooms being cold. I think im gonna have to put it on soon though...its about 5 degrees colder downstairs and now im starting to get chilly.


----------



## krisskis (Oct 20, 2008)

just got home from my sons football game. They finally lost :-( Now they are 5 and 1. Was away from AZ all weekend at my daughters cheerleading competitons....all day in a school gym with crazy parents and hundreds of screaming cheerleaders. But she took 1st in cheer and first in dance on saturday AND sunday!! Gonna work on putting up the videos on youtube as soon as i log off ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

Us skiers can hold out with no heat much longer than no AC...last week afterwork when it was warm out..it was 77 degrees in my place and I was like hell no..and turned on the AC for 10 minutes until it cooled down a bit..I hate getting Mall Balls..you know when you walk into the mall and the heat is cranked so high that your balls just don't seem right..yeah mall balls suck..lol


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Us skiers can hold out with no heat much longer than no AC...last week afterwork when it was warm out..it was 77 degrees in my place and I was like hell no..and turned on the AC for 10 minutes until it cooled down a bit..I hate getting Mall Balls..you know when you walk into the mall and the heat is cranked so high that your balls just don't seem right..yeah mall balls suck..lol



i have always called is sak tak. nothing like the boys getting stuck to the thigh.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Us skiers can hold out with no heat much longer than no AC...last week afterwork when it was warm out..it was 77 degrees in my place and I was like hell no..and turned on the AC for 10 minutes until it cooled down a bit..I hate getting Mall Balls..you know when you walk into the mall and the heat is cranked so high that your balls just don't seem right..yeah mall balls suck..lol


I really can't say that has ever happened to me:???: but then again I don't go to the malls very often.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> i have always called is sak tak. nothing like the boys getting stuck to the thigh.



bat wings :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm back from a few vodka cranberries at the bar..now I'm going to surf the net a little..watch a little TV and then hit the sack..and no not a hackey sack although I enjoy that as well...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 20, 2008)

Burning a few CDs I downloaded.


----------



## hardline (Oct 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Burning a few CDs I downloaded.



you actually burn music to cd's?


----------



## severine (Oct 21, 2008)

Should be sleeping... But I'm pretty awake.  Too many things to do.


----------



## hardline (Oct 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Should be sleeping... But I'm pretty awake.  Too many things to do.



just got a call from the GC on the project uptown and i dont have to be there till 11am. woot i get to sleep late. to bad i have an late event tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Oct 21, 2008)

I envy you.  Even though I'm up late now, I'm not a morning person.  I dread that involuntary wake-up call I'll receive in 6-6.5 hrs from the rugrats who will not be delayed.

Tomorrow (today?) looks like it will be full of fun.  Apparently, the tub upstairs is once again leaking through our ceiling.  I'm sure I'll be hearing from the landlord (Brian left a message earlier in the evening) and can expect more disruptions this week.  With another paper to write and reading to complete, I'm not looking forward to having to leave the house all day again so they can try to fix something that's been going on intermittently for 1.5 years now. :roll:


----------



## hardline (Oct 21, 2008)

severine said:


> I envy you.  Even though I'm up late now, I'm not a morning person.  I dread that involuntary wake-up call I'll receive in 6-6.5 hrs from the rugrats who will not be delayed.
> 
> Tomorrow (today?) looks like it will be full of fun.  Apparently, the tub upstairs is once again leaking through our ceiling.  I'm sure I'll be hearing from the landlord (Brian left a message earlier in the evening) and can expect more disruptions this week.  With another paper to write and reading to complete, I'm not looking forward to having to leave the house all day again so they can try to fix something that's been going on intermittently for 1.5 years now. :roll:



i am not a morrning person at all. i can sleep to 2pm with no problems. i dont know what it is but i like the night. i like to sleep durring the day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 21, 2008)

About ready for a short night of sleep..I am in insomniac mode..lol..


----------



## hardline (Oct 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> About ready for a short night of sleep..I am in insomniac mode..lol..



finishing going thru some more music for the event tomorrow. it sucks having to get all my music back on to my lappy. i will call it quits at 2


----------



## drjeff (Oct 21, 2008)

Dealing with the sugarfree Redbull that I needed to stay awake fro the 90 or so minutes it takes me to get home once I reach my car after a Patriots game


----------



## hardline (Oct 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Dealing with the sugarfree Redbull that I needed to stay awake fro the 90 or so minutes it takes me to get home once I reach my car after a Patriots game



i wont touch the stuff it gives me the shakes.


----------



## severine (Oct 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Dealing with the sugarfree Redbull that I needed to stay awake fro the 90 or so minutes it takes me to get home once I reach my car after a Patriots game


I don't do sugar-free anything (artificial sweeteners give me migraines) but Red Bull does very little for me.  Brian and I drove home from the Adirondacks one night at 8:30PM and had to keep stopping for stuff to keep us awake (since he doesn't drink coffee and I rarely do).  I think I had 3 Red Bulls that night and they all wore off within 30 minutes. 

Right now... wishing my child would actually sleep through the night for more than a few weeks total of his life.  17 months old, woke up 5 times last night.  Brian and I are exhausted.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 21, 2008)

severine said:


> I don't do sugar-free anything (artificial sweeteners give me migraines) but Red Bull does very little for me.  Brian and I drove home from the Adirondacks one night at 8:30PM and had to keep stopping for stuff to keep us awake (since he doesn't drink coffee and I rarely do).  I think I had 3 Red Bulls that night and they all wore off within 30 minutes.
> 
> Right now... wishing my child would actually sleep through the night for more than a few weeks total of his life.  17 months old, woke up 5 times last night.  Brian and I are exhausted.



I guess you can't tell a 17 month old..go back to sleep or no dessert..lol..wow everytime I read threads like this it makes me want to get fixed..

I just ate Arbys for lunch..I'm too lazy to post about it in the lunch thread..After work I'm going to the Suburu dealership and writing a big check for the option to buy on my car..it will be nice no longer having a monthly payment..and actually owning the car..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 21, 2008)

Right now I'm just waiting for a couple of my hygienists to finish up their patients so I can check them and goto lunch.  My stomach is doing some seriously loud hunger rumbling the last 1/2 hour or so!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 21, 2008)

Did about 1/4 of my driveway before I was ready to explode. Weatherman said no rain for today, so it rained. Then it cleared by noon, no wind. As soon as I started sealing the driveway, here comes the wind....strong, gusty wind, blowing leaves and debris everywhere. So, I finished off the 3rd bucket, realizing that I'll need twice the amount of sealer than they claim I would which pisses me off. It was one of those days where everything I touched or did turned to shit. The only bright spot was the UPS man delivering my new skis just as I got done saying "F this shit" and called it a day. Man, I was jonesing for tobacco in the worst way. I'm gonna go take the dogs for a hike to blow off some steam. Oh, and my computer is infected, I've used the Verizon security suite AND a Windows malicious softare detection program, and I'm still getting flagged with an infection message. Yeah, I'm in a good mood.


----------



## severine (Oct 21, 2008)

Figuring out which classes to take next semester, what the impact is of adding the History minor on to my degree (as I once discussed with my old advisor who is no longer with the local branch of my school), how many more courses I need to graduate, and trying to plan it out so I can finish at the right time of year to be able to start the Master's with Certification program immediately after earning my B.A.  It's been a busy afternoon.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 21, 2008)

Rockin out to the tunes on XM's 80's channel.  Great high school flashback mix going on the last hour or so.  me and my hygienists are laughing at what awfull music we loved back in high school!  - "Wishing Well" by Terrence Trent D'Arby was the deciding factor in the dorky music determination


----------



## Paul (Oct 21, 2008)

Sitting at the airport in Buffalo. Flight delayed at least 2 hours.

I want to go home...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 21, 2008)

trying to figure out how to tell my boss he screwed up.  I presented him with a possible technical problem, but he was skim listening to me and has now interpreted it as a legal problem.  He has now brought in some Sr. VP's and some folks in legal department for no reason.  Arrrgh


----------



## skiing is life (Oct 21, 2008)

checking the weather stations for any chance of there being snow falling a my place tonight.


----------



## hardline (Oct 21, 2008)

waiting for the housewives of NYC to show up to the space. they got this place lit up like the sun. people it teledo are going to think this is what a club is like. when they where preping us they production manager said "we will tell you when reality starts" so much a real reality show.


----------



## hardline (Oct 21, 2008)

news flash reality just began


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> news flash reality just began


perfect. i love/hate tv


----------



## hardline (Oct 21, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> perfect. i love/hate tv



ill go with i like watching it. hate being on it


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> ill go with i like watching it. hate being on it


sort of...yeah


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 21, 2008)

Chillin Chillin minding my business...posting on AZ my skis my witness..


----------



## hardline (Oct 21, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> sort of...yeah



i nearly smacked one of the housewives. she kept yelling that her mike was off. the dumbass kept turning off because she thought she could make it work better.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> i nearly smacked one of the housewives. she kept yelling that her mike was off. the dumbass kept turning off because she thought she could make it work better.



I'd rather sell tombstones lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> i nearly smacked one of the housewives. she kept yelling that her mike was off. the dumbass kept turning off because she thought she could make it work better.


maybe she thought it was a turbo boost for your mixing board?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'd rather sell tombstones lol


that was funny


----------



## hardline (Oct 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'd rather sell tombstones lol



dude tonight i wish i did as well. finally home. i have never seen people so in need of attention. they did what ever they could to make drama for the camera. i am deffinatly going to be on the show. 
1. i got into a fight with the uber bitch from the show.
2. the whole gagle of them wouldn't get out of the booth.

there was this one PA that would duck and hide behind the lighting console. i didn't even know someone could hide there.



RootDKJ said:


> maybe she thought it was a turbo boost for your mixing board?



the camera man filmed me explaining to her that fliping the switches on the bottom of the mic wouldn't help but if she actually held the mike in a close  proximity to her dirty mouth it might work. the crew was trying not to laugh. she was yelling if she didn't get a fu$%in mike that did't work she was going to beat someone with said mike. funny thing was the mike was woring the whole time so everybody in the room heard her saying this as well.

was not a fun night. its amazing the things people will do to be on TV. and bravo at that. james lipton yo


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Coffee.  I need coffee


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Coffee.  I need coffee


Ditto.


Why is it that when kids go to sleep 3 hrs later than normal, they don't sleep any later in the morning?

Ugh.


----------



## Marc (Oct 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> Why is it that when kids go to sleep 3 hrs later than normal, they don't sleep any later in the morning?
> ...



Cartoons?


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Cartoons?


Limited success.  That distracts them only temporarily from their self-given missions to destroy everything in their paths.  And call for me every few minutes.  Or beat on each other.  Thank goodness for PBS this morning though.. at least it mitigates the situation slightly.


----------



## Marc (Oct 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Limited success.  That distracts them only temporarily from their self-given missions to destroy everything in their paths.  And call for me every few minutes.  Or beat on each other.  Thank goodness for PBS this morning though.. at least it mitigates the situation slightly.



It was more an attempt to explain the sleep habits... speaking from years of rising early on Saturday mornings at 6 am, but needing to be dragged from my bed on a school day at 7 am.


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> It was more an attempt to explain the sleep habits... speaking from years of rising early on Saturday mornings at 6 am, but needing to be dragged from my bed on a school day at 7 am.


Ahhh... I do recall doing that myself when I was a kid.  When Saturday morning cartoons were actually _good_.

I don't think that's the case here though.  Yesterday, they slept until 8AM.  There is no rhyme or reason to their sleep patterns....

Right now... thinking about what I'm going to write for my paper.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Right now I'm enjoying a QUIET day in the office.  Technically I'm not even supposed to be in the office today,  but a quiet day here where I can actually get a bunch of the non-clinical "boss type stuff"/paper work done sounded WAYYYY more appealing to me then spending the day in a lecture hall listening to some speaker give "cheerleading" lines all day about how to keep one's office staff happy.  And, it's a bit too cold and windy for me to play golf this AM   Maybe this aftrenoon, but not this morning


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

Wondering how my mom can be so selfish.... :roll:

Working on my paper and then I have to read _The Last of the Angels_ by Fadhil al-Azzawi... against my will.  Don't like the book at all.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 22, 2008)

Just back from our am 3 mile walk   blustery  30 degrees  still no snow right here along the St Lawrence River


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2008)

I just went out and did some rubbings in Easton cemetery...wow was it freaking windy..I'm just chillin in the office..I have a 2PM appointment and some filing..nothing special..it's funny hopw 50 degrees and windy right now feels almost to cold to be in short sleeves yet in the winter I'd be in shorts and sandels..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Just finished up the 5th of 6 larger projects I need to do in the office today   Just about time to refill the fuel tank in the form of some lunch.  The finish off the list, check a few more patients and home for an early afternoon of piece and quite since my wife is taking the kids to swim lessons later this afternoon.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 22, 2008)

The Queen and I just got our Flu shot


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Just stuffing some envelopes since a few members of my local dental society are "e-mail phobic"


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 22, 2008)

Covering some short funds, not much working on the long side, even gold got pounded.  Did a little more crack filling on the driveway, gonna resume tomorrow, then pick up another 6 buckets of goo on Friday to finish it off. I'm cranking it up in the gym daily getting the legs in shape.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2008)

I just finished sitting with a family...No sale yet but I'm meeting with them in the cemetery on Monday..it's for a 16 grave lot so it's gonna be a humdinger....cha ching!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2008)

Just leaving the office on my way to a local establishment to enjoy making some donations to "celebrity" charity bartender night  :beer:


----------



## hardline (Oct 23, 2008)

finishing up getting an event setup.(didnt even now i had it till last night). then im going to head down to 15th street and dj.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 23, 2008)

going to sleep.  i have to work tonight 12m - 5a


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 23, 2008)

just work up from a power nap...need some coffee...off to Dunkin


----------



## krisskis (Oct 24, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> going to sleep.  i have to work tonight 12m - 5a



Ah ha...another night shift worker...you at least for one night  I got here at 645pm and i will leave at 745am...and im getting sleepy...i have had so much coffee, i could bounce right out of the chair


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

I've had one 16oz Amp thing and two cups of coffee on 3 hours of sleep  

Leaving my Union site and off to Plainfield for the rest of the night now. Going to stop off for a box of joe for my staff. 

I've been working nights on and off for almost 15 years now.


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2008)

Being a bum.    I put dishes away, started the stew in the slow cooker for tonight, and picked up a little.  But otherwise, I'm still in my jammies, as are the kids.    I was too cozy to change.  Though i will have to at some point... the potatoes didn't look good so I have to get new ones to bake and serve the stew over tonight.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

just woke up...going back to sleep in a few


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2008)

Just finishing up a BIG case that from start to finish has taken about 2 years to re-create/re build them.  I'll know shortly if I'm a "hero" or an a$$ when the person picks up the mirror and gets a first look


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just finishing up a BIG case that from start to finish has taken about 2 years to re-create/re build them.  I'll know shortly if I'm a "hero" or an a$$ when the person picks up the mirror and gets a first look



Big smile in the mirror   I guess I'll have to find something stupid to do later today to be an a$$


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

just work up again.  feel like dirt.  gonna get some eats and then work from home for the rest of the day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 24, 2008)

Safety meeting..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 24, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I've had one 16oz Amp thing and two cups of coffee on 3 hours of sleep
> 
> Leaving my Union site and off to Plainfield for the rest of the night now. Going to stop off for a box of joe for my staff.
> 
> I've been working nights on and off for almost 15 years now.




Dang..now I'm not so envious that some days you don't have to be at work until noon


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dang..now I'm not so envious that some days you don't have to be at work until noon


yea, my hours really suck sometimes

Thurs - left for work at 7:30, got home at 6:30, slept from 8ish to 11ish.  Back in at 11:30
Friday - worked until almost 7am & got home around 7:30.  Basically slept until 11:30.  Worked until 5:30


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

I just went out and did a bunch of errands...I went to the bank, the deli, the grocery store and the beer distributor.  I bought a case of Labatt Blue mainly because it had a $4 mail-in rebate plus a free retro style baseball hat..MSY..Mad Steezy Yo...now I'm going to take out the trash and hit up the Eliptical machine before a day of Chill-laxing..I hope the Phillies game doesn't get rained out.  This rain feels so refreshing..with the temperature in the low 60s..I'm going to open up some windows now..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2008)

Just finished my 4th quarter workup  for end of year fed and state taxes  and then projected next yrs info


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

Happy that Alpinezone is working..finishing up my lunch..it's almost beer thirty..I need to hold off cracking my first beer because I want to be awake for the entire Phillies game..


----------



## hardline (Oct 25, 2008)

just finished watchin the t rice film "That’s It, That’s All" on itunes it was ok a lot of BC kickers. cinematography is killer.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 25, 2008)

Flipping between FuelTV and Bourne Supremacy. Waiting for the freaking rain to stop so the game can start and I can take the dogs out to poop.


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 25, 2008)

Uploading pictures from today's mountain bike ride ride at Aggie.

http://community.webshots.com/album/568282365ICQVqJ?vhost=community


----------



## severine (Oct 25, 2008)

Just got in after being out of the house since 10:45 this AM.  LONG day, cranky kids.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

Watching the Phillies game..


----------



## severine (Oct 26, 2008)

Wishing I was asleep.  Looks like the kid may have finally settled down for the night...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Wishing I was asleep.  Looks like the kid may have finally settled down for the night...



Just settled down? I thought you had them out all day, doesn't that tire them out?


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 26, 2008)

Getting files switched over from my lap top to my new MacBook!!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Wishing I was asleep.  Looks like the kid may have finally settled down for the night...


Carrie, I'm not sure if that is humour or tragedy.  Hope you find time to take a nap today.


----------



## severine (Oct 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just settled down? I thought you had them out all day, doesn't that tire them out?


They were out all day, including running around in my cousin's house in the evening.  Nothing tires them out.  If they go to bed late, they don't sleep well and get up just as early (if not earlier) in the morning.

They went to bed at 9:30PM (2.5 hrs late) because of a birthday party.  Ethan woke 8 times between then and 3:30AM, when I decided to just stay up a while in case he woke up again.  Went to bed again at 5AM... in time for him to start waking again and Brian's alarm to start going off for the ride today.  :angry:  I'm exhausted.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 26, 2008)

this makes two consecutive mornings with a light hangover.  the bartender at the wedding last night would see me coming and start reaching for the jack daniels.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2008)

Just finished my daily am stretching routine - sitting here in front of th fireplace drinking coffee and thankful that all teh rain has finally stopped . Today ts a mix of clouds and some blue sky may be able to get some outside activity in


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

Just getting my day started..eating pancakes and sausage..drinking coffee..I slept in nice and late after watching the Phillies win..I'm psyched that this is the last weekend day of October...Bring on the ski season!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 26, 2008)

Coffee, football, to do list for this afternoon.


----------



## hardline (Oct 26, 2008)

ordered some thai food. watching "leather heads". might rent another movie or just catch up on all the stuff i have been missing on the sci fi channel since we started our friday night party.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 26, 2008)

Got done touching up driveway sealer, knocked out the heating system tune up and shop vacced all the radiatiors and around em, fumigating the attic, basically being a cleaning bitch all afternoon. Shopping for bindings, drinking vodka, been cigarette free since labor day weekend, smoking a cigar  All I need is snow....................lotsa snow..................


----------



## severine (Oct 26, 2008)

Just back from a nice study session @ Panera.  Loving getting away for a couple of hours to read and focus on nothing else.   Going to settle up some things, then do some Yoga Booty Ballet.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2008)

i should be studying for my midterm tomorrow, but I'm not

I'll do a review before class


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

watching the Phillies game..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 26, 2008)

Watching Dexter.  trying to rehydrate after todays Patriots/Rams game (many beers tailgating combined with sitting in some glorious mid-60's sunshine for 3.5 hours with more beers, makes me one dehydrated camper  )


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2008)

Watching the Phillies  great game so far


----------



## drjeff (Oct 26, 2008)

Once again,  just realizing what a great show Entourage is!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Once again,  just realizing what a great show Entourage is!



http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/6293127_Ask4j//396684559_hsExc#396684559_hsExc-A-LB


say hi to your mother for me


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2008)

This must be the official post whore thread.  Lookee those counts:

   4,721
  4,094
  2,613
  2,578
  1,747
  4,612
  9,431
  3,625


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

finishing up my weekend.  about to head out to jersey city to sign off on a job...otherwise I have a really light day today.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 27, 2008)

getting ready for a medical center board meeting @noon


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

chillin in Jersey City.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got home from the mid-term I didn't study for....

Aced it!

Now having pasta w/ butter and Locatelli cheese.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2008)

billski said:


> This must be the official post whore thread.  Lookee those counts:
> 
> 4,721
> 4,094
> ...



Like you at 3,177 don't warrant a listing yourself


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2008)

Right now I'm catching up on a few backlogged shows on the DVR


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

Watching the Phillies game..playing a $55 buy in poker tournement in 13 minutes..I hope to at least make the money..and will go with a night of no sleep if I can take it down!!!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Watching the game, surfing weather reports, checking out BC tours at Banff.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Watching the game, surfing weather reports, checking out BC tours at Banff.



Doing pretty much the same thing except the nothing about Banff.


----------



## skiing is life (Oct 27, 2008)

trying to plan out when i can make snow. probably november 1st, either that or friday morning on halloween.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 28, 2008)

Chillin here with some coffee  getting a shiatzu message while reading AZ this am 

Had my  semi- annual physical last nite  Doc said i'm in super shape for my age ( 65) Great BPand  cholesterol  and other lab   work data  and weight was OK -- so i guess i'm good to go for another season-- YEE HAAA


-- he's a skier too . Next week he goes to Kathmandu and will take the journey up to Everest Base Camp  with 6 others . Not going up teh ascent but base camp is 11,000 ft  i believe


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

Wishing I had a gag for the 3 year old.  And that the 1 year old actually slept last night.  :roll:  I hate rainy days with the kids stuck inside....


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 28, 2008)

severine said:


> I hate rainy days with the kids stuck inside....



The local mall has an indoor playground and there is only one way in or out. We just let them go and sit by the entrance to catch any escape attempts.


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> The local mall has an indoor playground and there is only one way in or out. We just let them go and sit by the entrance to catch any escape attempts.


The closest mall with a playground is in Meriden, which is about 45 minutes away.   My Blazer needs new tie rods and some other stuff fixed so I've been sticking close to home lately.  Great suggestion, though!

In a moment of desperation, I had thought of Chuck E. Cheese.  Yeah, I'd have to pay, but sometimes it's well worth the $20.  That's a little closer, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 28, 2008)

Wishing I was 30 miles farther north where it's dumping..right now my boss is training a new funeral director and in a little bit is my part of the training where I give techniques to upsell..JEA!!!!


----------



## hardline (Oct 28, 2008)

trying to find out if there is anywhere i can go earn some turns in nj tonight. not a single webcam is woring anywhere in the northern part of the state.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 28, 2008)

Still at work, becoming more and more useless as the evening progresses.
Think I'll go home.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 28, 2008)

Drinking water..doing laundry..I think this is the first time in awhile that I didn't celebrate my first day skiing with beer but I need to drop some pounds..it's weird not having a Phillies game to watch..


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2008)

Working on plans for Saturday ski trip.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

Going to watch TV for a minute and go to bed..


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

Waiting for Hawkshot's TR!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Waiting for Hawkshot's TR!!!!!!!



times 2


----------



## krisskis (Oct 29, 2008)

Working...surfing the web on company time...giving meds...changing crappy diapers...getting aggravated by my co workers....just another wonderful night at work!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got home from work.  We had a major fiber break this evening that knocked out a critical non-redundant network.  Arrgh.  Nasty scene.  Maybe I'll upload some pics after some sleep.

Hardline - head over to Schooleys mountain area.  There was 6-8 inches out there.


----------



## ckofer (Oct 29, 2008)

bumping old threads


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 29, 2008)

trying to get motivated to go out and move some snow this am withmy new Ariens -- Right now motivation is about NIL


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

Wishing I could lie in bed all day with a heat pad....


----------



## Glenn (Oct 29, 2008)

Debating on taking a dump...or finish reading posts here first....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 29, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Debating on taking a dump...or finish reading posts here first....



BOTH  -- if  Laptop


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

just woke up after sleeping 5 hours.  I'm off from work today and really need some coffee


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2008)

Post whoring!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 29, 2008)

Just finished my driveway and all walks withteh new Ariens -- works like a charm 

 The snow is "Heart attack"  variety  4 inches of heavy wet glop


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

Working on the kids' Christmas lists.  Then I have homework to do.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 29, 2008)

Bored.

Admiring the different standards of beauty in Gidget's time.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> BOTH  -- if  Laptop



I wish I had one at work!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 29, 2008)

Coffee n tradin. gonna go to the gym after lunch.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 29, 2008)

Thinking of something else to add to the tractor thread so that the 8 most recent posts in this forum are mine.

But, tractors aren't my bag.

:-(


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 29, 2008)

ordering tix for the warren miller show in CT


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

Back from sime windy ass'd cemeteries..sitting with a family at 1PM..then checking in grantite bases..woo hoo..


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

Being a bum.  I need some Advil...


----------



## WJenness (Oct 29, 2008)

Just finished my lunch (Chicken Caesar wrap for those who are curious), being jealous of all those who could get out there today.

I wish I could have, but cutting out of work probably isn't the best idea for me given the company's current situation.

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 29, 2008)

Cleaned up all the pine needles in my neighbors driveway, my 100 ft white pine sheds 85% of its needles on their side.  Sippin coffee makin some Pho for lunch.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 29, 2008)

Watching the Hunter web cam while I work. It's addictive. Every once in a while you see a skier or boarder.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 29, 2008)

Just finished some investment "bidness"  , now crankin the axe for relaxation and getting ready to watch the Phillies  hopefully end it tonite


----------



## hardline (Oct 29, 2008)

helping my girl figure out her house she is getting at mt snow. looks like im going to be there a bunch this winter.


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

Making (turkey) chili con carne.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2008)

Leaving the office.  Gotta stop by a couple of stores on the way home and pick up a few last minute Halloween supplies


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Making (turkey) chili con carne.



chili con carne hold the carne???

I just took out the trash..right now I'm just surfing the net..thinking about dinner..I think I'm going to make some seared tuna and maybe a salad or something..I've been shedding pounds at an uber fast clip but I need some beer to get hyped for the Phillies game..Yesterday I was under 2,000 calories which meant I lost weight..JEA!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm on my 3rd Captain and Diet Pepsi Max.  Doing some laundry.

I'm about to smoke a Corned Beef Brisket for dinner.  See ya in three hours for the TR.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm on my 3rd Captain and Diet Pepsi Max.  Doing some laundry.
> 
> I'm about to smoke a Corned Beef Brisket for dinner.  See ya in three hours for the TR.



Dang,..buzzin and brisket not a bad combination..you need to kickstart the dinner thread again..with actual snow falling from the sky..nobody wants to chat about their dinner..:-(


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dang,..buzzin and brisket not a bad combination..you need to kickstart the dinner thread again..with actual snow falling from the sky..nobody wants to chat about their dinner..:-(



YEA...34F out and I'm BBQ-ing...

If you can't ski, you might as well enjoy good BBQ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

Back from the grocery store..going to cook dinner in a little bit..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 29, 2008)

Laundry, dinner, reading, Obamamercial, game.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Leaving the office.  Gotta stop by a couple of stores on the way home and pick up a few last minute Halloween supplies




I have to know...do you give out tooth brushes? Back in the day, we had a dentist on our street. He always gave out tooth brushes on Haloween. :lol:


----------



## dmc (Oct 30, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Back in the day, we had a dentist on our street. He always gave out tooth brushes on Haloween. :lol:



Break out the eggs and toilet paper....  That guys goin down....


----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I have to know...do you give out tooth brushes? Back in the day, we had a dentist on our street. He always gave out tooth brushes on Haloween. :lol:




Yup, I do give out tooth brushes,  *BUT* I also give out full sized candy bars   And since Halloween is a Friday this year,  for the grown ups that are walking around with the little ones,  I'll be handing out cups of hot, spiced, rum infused cranberry apple cider (that's assuming that I don't drink it all myself before my neighbors show up  )


----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2008)

dmc said:


> Break out the eggs and toilet paper....  That guys goin down....



I'm pretty safe on my street, since the majority of the folks that live on my street are patients of my office, so they know, if they egg and T.P. my house,  I'll hurt them the next time their in the office


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, I do give out tooth brushes,  *BUT* I also give out full sized candy bars   And since Halloween is a Friday this year,  for the grown ups that are walking around with the little ones,  I'll be handing out cups of hot, spiced, rum infused cranberry apple cider (that's assuming that I don't drink it all myself before my neighbors show up  )



Sweet! I'll head to Brooklyn, CT Friday night! It's worth the trip for a toothbrush, fullsize candy bar and cider! :grin:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 30, 2008)

Coffee n oatmeal, sellin, tidying up around the house. Stoked for anyone hitting the slopes


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 30, 2008)

Just friggin stewing over the fact my new F&I mngr I hired a week ago just quit on me, damn, damn, damn. Sometimes I hate my job!!! Worst part is I had to let go a long time employee to bring this other SOB in...rant, vent over--carry on.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 30, 2008)

I just got off a DST readiness call.  Time to get dressed and head into work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, I do give out tooth brushes,  *BUT* I also give out full sized candy bars   And since Halloween is a Friday this year,  for the grown ups that are walking around with the little ones,  I'll be handing out cups of hot, spiced, rum infused cranberry apple cider (that's assuming that I don't drink it all myself before my neighbors show up  )



Full sized candy bars....yikes..


----------



## dmc (Oct 30, 2008)

Thinking about slipping out for another run... 

HAve a meeting at 4PM....  hmmmmm...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 30, 2008)

Feeling geographically impaired despite the MLB World Champions title.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Feeling geographically impaired despite the MLB World Champions title.



I told ya to move up to the Dacks   sooner than later


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 30, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I told ya to move up to the Dacks   sooner than later



I hear ya.


----------



## severine (Oct 30, 2008)

Fuming @ the ski shop that mounted the bindings on my new Celebrities. :angry:  B's going to check it out and let me know if I should have let them have it.

Trying to figure out what the heck I should throw together for dinner.

Wishing I could go to sleep right now.  For some reason, I'm exhausted.  Couldn't possibly be because I chased after 2 little kids for 7 hrs outside the house today. :roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 30, 2008)

I just got home from another mentally exhausting day.  One of my engineers accidentally took out internet services for one of our main offices today.  Whoops.  It really wasn't his fault though, but he took it pretty hard.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 30, 2008)

Gonna go read and not go to the gym today. I'm exhausted from reading about all the earned turns.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 30, 2008)

RIght now I am crushing beers.  Long Trail Double Bag is goooooooood!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 30, 2008)

Same shit, different day for me...........That's a good thing 

I'm heading to volleyball for a couple hours.  Maybe spiking the ball for a while will help my mental well being, since the anticipation of ski season is driving me nuts!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Fuming @ the ski shop that mounted the bindings on my new Celebrities. :angry:  B's going to check it out and let me know if I should have let them have it.
> 
> Trying to figure out what the heck I should throw together for dinner.
> 
> Wishing I could go to sleep right now.  For some reason, I'm exhausted.  Couldn't possibly be because I chased after 2 little kids for 7 hrs outside the house today. :roll:



What happened?

-w


----------



## severine (Oct 30, 2008)

The bindings B ordered had lifter plates and I wanted them flat mounted.  So the dude said he could, he'd just have to grind down the screws (for an extra $10).  I dropped them off 1 week ago and he said they'd be done today.  I showed up at 3:30PM (shop closes @ 5) and right away he says "Oh yeah, we didn't get around to yours yet.  Do you want me to do them right now?"  Uh, yeah.  "Oh, but I need to grind down the screws so it will take a while...do you have any errands you can run?"  Uh, no.  I spent all afternoon doing that and now have 2 cranky kids on my hands.  I'm not putting them back in the car.  So after waiting a while, he comes out...and says that there's a dimple in one of my skis because he didn't grind the screw down enough; but no worries, he shortened it more and reinserted it...and the dimple will not affect the ski function at all.  Oh yeah, and because I told you you didn't have to leave your boots, you'll have to check forward pressure when you get home.

:angry:

Not going there again.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 30, 2008)

severine said:


> The bindings B ordered had lifter plates and I wanted them flat mounted.  So the dude said he could, he'd just have to grind down the screws (for an extra $10).  I dropped them off 1 week ago and he said they'd be done today.  I showed up at 3:30PM (shop closes @ 5) and right away he says "Oh yeah, we didn't get around to yours yet.  Do you want me to do them right now?"  Uh, yeah.  "Oh, but I need to grind down the screws so it will take a while...do you have any errands you can run?"  Uh, no.  I spent all afternoon doing that and now have 2 cranky kids on my hands.  I'm not putting them back in the car.  So after waiting a while, he comes out...and says that there's a dimple in one of my skis because he didn't grind the screw down enough; but no worries, he shortened it more and reinserted it...and the dimple will not affect the ski function at all.  Oh yeah, and because I told you you didn't have to leave your boots, you'll have to check forward pressure when you get home.
> 
> :angry:
> 
> Not going there again.


That's horrible.  I wouldn't go there either.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 30, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> That's horrible.  I wouldn't go there either.



+1
You should definitely give them hell. That sucks. I'm sorry Sev. Make them buy you another pair and take them somewhere else to get mounted.

-w


----------



## ckofer (Oct 30, 2008)

I am eating candy intended for the little beggars that dress up funny and come to our home each year.


----------



## hardline (Oct 30, 2008)

i am sitting at one bar having a few beers and food waiting for the owner of another bar to call me so i can up and set the limiters on the processor so the volume does not get to loud.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 30, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I am eating candy intended for the little beggars that dress up funny and come to our home each year.



Doing that and listening to the Trey show from Philly on 10-24. Good stuff!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 30, 2008)

Waiting to see if Killington is opening Saturday..


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 30, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I am eating candy intended for the little beggars that dress up funny and come to our home each year.



I bought a bunch of candy this year as there are at least a dozen screaming kids in my complex, so I though for certain they'd be coming door to door.  Nope....shut out


I think it's the weirdest thing that kids go trick or treating on the 30th in New Hampshire.  In Vermont the day before Halloween was called cabage night....the night the older kids would go out and wreak havoc with toilet paper and eggs.  If it weren't for the Ct river, things could get ugly on the border :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 30, 2008)

I never worry about Halloween trick or treaters..I just keep my lights off and take bong hits..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 30, 2008)

Watching Always Sunny in Philadelphia on demand.  

I have to get my lady at the Newark airport in 2 hours


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 30, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Watching Always Sunny in Philadelphia on demand.
> 
> I have to get my lady at the Newark airport in 2 hours



Bachelor pad..MSY


----------



## severine (Oct 30, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I think it's the weirdest thing that kids go trick or treating on the 30th in New Hampshire.  In Vermont the day before Halloween was called cabage night....the night the older kids would go out and wreak havoc with toilet paper and eggs.  If it weren't for the Ct river, things could get ugly on the border :lol:


I have a friend in PA who went trick or treating tonight with her kids.  She thinks it's weird, too.

As for the ski shop... doubt they'd get me new skis.  But they will be hearing something.  Wish I had said something when I got them back, but I was so burnt out from the kids and I was afraid of making a big deal out of something that wasn't... At least he didn't screw all the way through, right?

Right now... sitting in bed, drinking a Sam Octoberfest, watching TV, procrastinating doing homework.  I'm feeling lazy tonight.  Long day with the kids.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2008)

What ski shop was that? Bummer that they did that. What a drag.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 30, 2008)

severine said:


> I have a friend in PA who went trick or treating tonight with her kids.  She thinks it's weird, too.
> 
> As for the ski shop... doubt they'd get me new skis.  But they will be hearing something.  Wish I had said something when I got them back, but I was so burnt out from the kids and I was afraid of making a big deal out of something that wasn't... At least he didn't screw all the way through, right?
> 
> Right now... sitting in bed, drinking a Sam Octoberfest, watching TV, procrastinating doing homework.  I'm feeling lazy tonight.  Long day with the kids.



Did you buy the skis there?   I don't think it's unprecedented to ask for new skis if a mistake is made in mounting bindings.  Didn't Greg do that last year with his Cabrawlars?


----------



## severine (Oct 30, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Did you buy the skis there?   I don't think it's unprecedented to ask for new skis if a mistake is made in mounting bindings.  Didn't Greg do that last year with his Cabrawlars?


I bought them (as a new 06/07 leftover) at a tent sale in NH, and the bindings came from Tramdock.  I don't think it's out of the question... but it's just a dimple and it was the owner who mounted them/claimed they would be just fine.  I'm not sure I would get far with that complaint.   Though I do resent the fact that I paid $50 to have them mounted, they didn't do them when they said they would, and didn't even test the bindings.  GRRRRR.

ETA:  Geez, am I getting a rep on here for being a complainer?    Really though, when I'm wronged by a retailer (or feel so), I get irritated about it and vent.  In this case, it was a big wrong.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bachelor pad..MSY


yeah, it's been a quiet week at home


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 30, 2008)

You should definitely get your money back at the very least.  An owner should always 'own' up to his mistakes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Geez, am I getting a rep on here for being a complainer?    Really though, when I'm wronged by a retailer (or feel so), I get irritated about it and vent.  In this case, it was a big wrong.



Dimple, not too big a deal. Crappy service, big deal. Especially from the owner.

You know we should have a shop and boot fitter review section on the site.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 30, 2008)

severine said:


> The bindings B ordered had lifter plates and I wanted them flat mounted.  So the dude said he could, he'd just have to grind down the screws (for an extra $10).  I dropped them off 1 week ago and he said they'd be done today.  I showed up at 3:30PM (shop closes @ 5) and right away he says "Oh yeah, we didn't get around to yours yet.  Do you want me to do them right now?"  Uh, yeah.  "Oh, but I need to grind down the screws so it will take a while...do you have any errands you can run?"  Uh, no.  I spent all afternoon doing that and now have 2 cranky kids on my hands.  I'm not putting them back in the car.  So after waiting a while, he comes out...and says that there's a dimple in one of my skis because he didn't grind the screw down enough; but no worries, he shortened it more and reinserted it...and the dimple will not affect the ski function at all.  Oh yeah, and because I told you you didn't have to leave your boots, you'll have to check forward pressure when you get home.
> 
> :angry:
> 
> Not going there again.



What's the name of the ski shop???????


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 30, 2008)

Finished the book I was reading, surfin some financial news, gettin small and dreamin of freshies.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 30, 2008)

Doing things mentioned in a Cypress Hill song..lol..I wish there was a baseball game on


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Doing things mentioned in a Cypress Hill song..lol..I wish there was a baseball game on



_Check out the story to the glory of the real estate_

Shopping for housing in ski country? ;-)


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 30, 2008)

catching up on the last two weeks of entourage


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2008)

Right now I'm trying to regain some form of composure as my business partner walked into the office about 10 minutes ago wearing a full sized Scooby Doo costume which is about 3 sizes too small for him!  The site of him trying to figure out where to put his tail while he's working is priceless!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 31, 2008)

Coffee, oatmeal, economic news, headlines. Gotta get my phat azz to the gym today.


----------



## severine (Oct 31, 2008)

Hopping in the shower... then I need to wash dishes, do laundry, bake cupcakes (for tonight) and chocolate banana bread (because the bananas are a bit too ripe)... then get the kids dressed up to bring them to my sister's work....


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 31, 2008)

Sitting in my office for the first time all month reading the numerous posts I've been missing all day.

Going to do my monthly vehicle mileage report then leave early today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

Eating a Gyro..22.5 more hours until I leave for Killington..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 31, 2008)

2.5 hours in the gym, drinkin a Pilsner, harvesting some cabbage, registering for the CNBC challenge, stoked for November skiing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 31, 2008)

severine said:


> I bought them (as a new 06/07 leftover) at a tent sale in NH, and the bindings came from Tramdock.  I don't think it's out of the question... but it's just a dimple and it was the owner who mounted them/claimed they would be just fine.  I'm not sure I would get far with that complaint.   Though I do resent the fact that I paid $50 to have them mounted, they didn't do them when they said they would, and didn't even test the bindings.  GRRRRR.
> 
> ETA:  Geez, am I getting a rep on here for being a complainer?    Really though, when I'm wronged by a retailer (or feel so), I get irritated about it and vent.  In this case, it was a big wrong.



Nope  u r  NOT wrong  -- Ever heard of the customer being right

I'm just back from a completely shitty car buying experience . i was trying to get the Queen a new Corolla . Just a basic automatic , cruise  not much else  I had gotten several competeing quotes took it to local dealership who says they 'll match a lower offer -- WHAT horseshit

 --in addition  i provoded them a complete run down  in writing from my best offer ( near Boston )  with a print -out detailing everything

 This ASSHOLE  sales mgr ( BTW we tested this guy for a personality and found out he didin't have one )  wanted me to find out  IN WRITING HOW much Profit the other guys was making ( the print-out had all the dealer packs and hold backs, documentation fees etc  and other  BS   dealers always play on it to begin with ) but these cretins wanted more including GAP insurance, volumes etc  ---etc etc  , SO they in reality use WEASEL words on matching other offers -- what a sham 

Then i said give me your best deal i 'm able to close it right now -- they screwed around ,then played games with my trade in, all i was after was a vclose approximation of  a n Edmunds or KBB  would pay me for the trade in , I gave them FULL disclosure 

Then they had a zero % deal going( i ususally pay cash upfront -- but 0% looked fine to me ) so i asked him to run the number  less my trade and a particular deposit i was going to make -- well more games

Long run we hit the bricks   - let these assholes pay floor charges on the iron for another month


----------



## severine (Oct 31, 2008)

Getting the kids ready to go trick or treating.

Warp - Don't get me started on car dealerships.  I actually was hired to sell new Buicks and Nissans when I was 19.  I did one day of training and decided it wasn't for me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

hors d'oerves


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 31, 2008)

handing out candy to R2D2's, Elmo's and Elvis


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 31, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> You should definitely get your money back at the very least.  An owner should always 'own' up to his mistakes.



I'm with DHS on this, should of done it for no charge since they didn't get done when they said they would and dimpled the base.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 31, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nope  u r  NOT wrong  -- Ever heard of the customer being right
> 
> I'm just back from a completely shitty car buying experience . i was trying to get the Queen a new Corolla . Just a basic automatic , cruise  not much else  I had gotten several competeing quotes took it to local dealership who says they 'll match a lower offer -- WHAT horseshit
> 
> ...


I am surprised they didn't try and meet you deal. The way the economy is and people not making big purchases I would think car dealers are taking a big hit on sales.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I am surprised they didn't try and meet you deal. The way the economy is and people not making big purchases I would think car dealers are taking a big hit on sales.



Yeah really !  especially when several fiancial news services have predicted 20 % of teh dealerships WILL close   this year .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 31, 2008)

severine said:


> Getting the kids ready to go trick or treating.
> 
> Warp - Don't get me started on car dealerships.  I actually was hired to sell new Buicks and Nissans when I was 19.  I did one day of training and decided it wasn't for me.



Thanx Carrie i needed some understanding --- it pisses me off when i see really horrible customer service 

Have fun  tonite  with the kiddos Carrie  !!  Me ( Ozzy Osborne)  gettin' ready to Rock  for all the lil  litle hungry  tricksters  

just  continue to  Hang tuff and Get your degree  you've got the drive and the intellect curiousity to be whatever you wish


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2008)

Just sitting around the house, drinking some warm apple/cranberry/cinnamon/Captain Morgan laced cider, and going to the door about every 3 minutes to hand out candy


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2008)

Right now I'm watching the women's world cup GS race from Solden, Austria in HD on the big screen, and feeling good from my warm, spiked cider mix that I've been enjoying tonight


----------



## severine (Oct 31, 2008)

Ooooh.  I went from eating almost nothing earlier today to gorging on candy and cookies that my Grandma made.  Too much!!!  I ended up filling 2 qt size freezer bags with chocolate candy to save for later, I have another qt size bag of non-chocolates (skittles, starbursts, etc.) and probably 1-1.5 qt bag of chocolate candy still out, plus what I took out for the kids (a sandwich baggy of various candies).  The kids had a blast.  Ethan really got into it, considering he is only 17 months old.  He would march right up to the door and shove his hand into the candy bowls to help himself.   Walked the whole time, too, even though we had the wagon for him.

Right now, in bed watching _The Lake House_.  Hopefully the kid sleeps tonight.


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

severine said:


> The bindings B ordered had lifter plates and I wanted them flat mounted.  So the dude said he could, he'd just have to grind down the screws (for an extra $10).  I dropped them off 1 week ago and he said they'd be done today.  I showed up at 3:30PM (shop closes @ 5) and right away he says "Oh yeah, we didn't get around to yours yet.  Do you want me to do them right now?"  Uh, yeah.  "Oh, but I need to grind down the screws so it will take a while...do you have any errands you can run?"  Uh, no.  I spent all afternoon doing that and now have 2 cranky kids on my hands.  I'm not putting them back in the car.  So after waiting a while, he comes out...and says that there's a dimple in one of my skis because he didn't grind the screw down enough; but no worries, he shortened it more and reinserted it...and the dimple will not affect the ski function at all.  Oh yeah, and because I told you you didn't have to leave your boots, you'll have to check forward pressure when you get home.
> 
> :angry:
> 
> Not going there again.



If I were to take a guess which shop this was, would I be right?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 31, 2008)

severine said:


> s for the ski shop... doubt they'd get me new skis.  But they will be hearing something.  Wish I had said something when I got them back, but I was so burnt out from the kids and I was afraid of making a big deal out of something that wasn't... At least he didn't screw all the way through, right?




One thing just occurred to me. When I worked in a shop years ago we always had a ton of spare parts including short and long screws. The fact that he had to cut them down should have been a red flag. You should definitely try to get some kind of refund.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 31, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Me ( Ozzy Osborne)  gettin' ready to Rock  for all the lil  litle hungry  tricksters



Hey, we want pics of that!


----------



## severine (Nov 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> If I were to take a guess which shop this was, would I be right?



Actually, it's not that shop.  That shop is on my permanent ban list.  This would be the one you went to AFTER the one that screwed up your skis.  Surprised?

Anybody have any suggestions on how to handle this in a proactive manner?  Now that it's been a couple days since I picked them up and I already had to sign off on the paperwork they had in order to take them home with me?  Trekchick mentioned on Ski Diva that the fact he didn't fix the dimple and sent me home telling me I have to check the forward pressure myself is pretty bad, too.  None of it seemed right at the time, but it was such a long day, I had the kids with me, and I wasn't really in a position to be making a scene even though I was totally pissed off at the time.  I'm not the best advocate for myself, I'm afraid, in a situation like this.  Part of it being that I'm a girl and I feel that they think they can get away with this stuff because of that... and partly because I'm afraid of getting too emotional instead of handling this logically.  It's not right, no matter how you slice it... but what's the remedy?  And do I really want these people touching my equipment again?

Right now... should be sleeping.  But I have a bit of a tummy ache.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 1, 2008)

I would call them or better yet bring the stuff in to their shop and tell them after talking to some people that you either want then to fix the dimple or replace them, and to test the bindings. You do have a receipt stating they mounted bindings and the dimple is a direct result of the person mounting.

If you don't get any results post their name so we can bash them to everyone we know so no one else get had by them.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 1, 2008)

I have three more hours until I'm leaving for Vermont..I'm just chillin..I'm gonna have some leftover pizza for breakfast in a few..I also have to pay my rent..and now I have the song Don't Worry Be Happy in my head..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 1, 2008)

Enjoying my morning coffee.  I'm going out to attack the leaves in a little while.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 1, 2008)

We're going out to the area speed bump an hr south of here and get our  FREE  season passes and  photos shot - 

i'm using this  hill, so i can ski while the Queen goes to the mall near the hill   she'll ski it too  but ther eare 3 other small hills in teh Dacks that have reciprocal agreement s so we can ski FREE ther  3 other days a week . I'll still be doing Tremblant , Gore and several other BUT HEY   -- FREE passes - gotta luv it


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 1, 2008)

Finished up a bfast of hashbrowns, eggs, whole grain bread and leftover pork loin. Drinkin some java and gonna hit the gutters, take down a few branches, hit the gym and then the grocery store for some sales to stock up the pantry/freezer. Weather is supposed to be in the 60-70's by next Friday, so I'll bang out the remaining yardwork piecemeal this week and drag my coldweather and ski gear outta the attic. Dad's coming up tomorrow and hangin out thru wednesday so we can go vote together. Pappy uses my address for residency, lol.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 1, 2008)

Just home from the older kids Gymnastics class.  Watching a little Discovery Channel as the kids playing nicely together at the moment.  Thinking about  when/if I'll get the leaves sucked up off the yard today in between my wife's work schedule and some extra-curricular "family dentistry" I'll be doing on my brother's family later this afternoon.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 1, 2008)

the Queen has just informed me that she is painting the dining room today.:smash:

So now I need to move all the furniture around.  So much for working outdoors.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 1, 2008)

I just put my skis and boots in my car..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 1, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> the Queen has just informed me that she is painting the dining room today.:smash:
> 
> So now I need to move all the furniture around.  So much for working outdoors.



women


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 1, 2008)

drjeff said:


> women


well she's doing the painting, I just had to help with all the prep work, move furniture, take flaceplates and registers off...

off to do battle with the leaves.  on a more positive note, I got the green light to fire up the smoker again (I thought she might be getting sick of the constant bbq).  Thinking about chicken, smoked over apple wood chips, we'll see:wink:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 1, 2008)

Not much here. I've felt crappy since I woke up. My wife was sick yesterday, I had to pick her up at work. She's never had that happen. She's fine today though. My stomach feels better...but I still feel dizzy and have a bit of a headache.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2008)

severine said:


> Actually, it's not that shop.  That shop is on my permanent ban list.  This would be the one you went to AFTER the one that screwed up your skis.  Surprised?
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions on how to handle this in a proactive manner?  Now that it's been a couple days since I picked them up and I already had to sign off on the paperwork they had in order to take them home with me?  Trekchick mentioned on Ski Diva that the fact he didn't fix the dimple and sent me home telling me I have to check the forward pressure myself is pretty bad, too.  None of it seemed right at the time, but it was such a long day, I had the kids with me, and I wasn't really in a position to be making a scene even though I was totally pissed off at the time.  I'm not the best advocate for myself, I'm afraid, in a situation like this.  Part of it being that I'm a girl and I feel that they think they can get away with this stuff because of that... and partly because I'm afraid of getting too emotional instead of handling this logically.  It's not right, no matter how you slice it... but what's the remedy?  And do I really want these people touching my equipment again?
> 
> Right now... should be sleeping.  But I have a bit of a tummy ache.



Get it resolved if you can. You will never be happy with the skis if you don't. One thing about making any sort of change to a binding mount - you need to be very specific. Sounds like he knew what you wanted though. Question - why did you forgo the lifter? Anyway, bring them back and tell them you're not happy about it. They should make it right.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 1, 2008)

severine said:


> Actually, it's not that shop.  That shop is on my permanent ban list.  This would be the one you went to AFTER the one that screwed up your skis.  Surprised?



Don't be afraid to trash them on this board. :uzi: Say their name, it's one power you have as a customer. Word of mouth works for crappy service too. Also, I need to preface my next statement, "This is not intended to be sexist". Bring Brian in to talk to the guy if you're nervous about it. The guy at the shop is less likely going to try to intimidate him. He can also explain to the guy if you get hurt because your bindings weren't checked that you two will hold him responsible.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 1, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Don't be afraid to trash them on this board. :uzi: Say their name, it's one power you have as a customer. Word of mouth works for crappy service too. Also, I need to preface my next statement, "This is not intended to be sexist". Bring Brian in to talk to the guy if you're nervous about it. The guy at the shop is less likely going to try to intimidate him. He can also explain to the guy if you get hurt because your bindings weren't checked that you two will hold him responsible.



Yeah that too and as a last resort Brian can pound on him


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah that too and as a last resort Brian can pound on him



Well I didn't want to get Brian in trouble but now that you mention it... :wink:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 1, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> well she's doing the painting, I just had to help with all the prep work, move furniture, take flaceplates and registers off...
> 
> off to do battle with the leaves.  on a more positive note, I got the green light to fire up the smoker again (I thought she might be getting sick of the constant bbq).  Thinking about chicken, smoked over apple wood chips, we'll see:wink:



Thanks for the pending smoker TR report there Root.  This way I'll know to be carefull around 11 tonight 

Right now I'm waiting for my brother to get his families a$$ into gear and get to my office so I can finish cleaning them up at a reasonable hour today


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 1, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Thanks for the pending smoker TR report there Root.  This way I'll know to be carefull around 11 tonight



I think it's more likely I'll smoke something tomorrow night. 

I've just finished my battle with the leaves.  I'll call it a draw.  A total of 4 garbage cans but I only got two over to the dump before they closed.


----------



## hardline (Nov 1, 2008)

trying to peice together the night that was halloween.it was in a word nuts.girls kept molesting me in the dj booth to get me to play songs. i also seem to remember some nekid girls running around. then there was the encounter with a french maid in the bathroom. on a scale of 1 to 10 for halloween's this was a 30. now i have to get my shit together so i can go back and do it again tonight.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 1, 2008)

I was the local ski shop today. They mentioned that if they biff up a ski when mounting, they'll replace it...no questions asked. I thought that was a cool policy to have.


----------



## severine (Nov 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Get it resolved if you can. You will never be happy with the skis if you don't. One thing about making any sort of change to a binding mount - you need to be very specific. Sounds like he knew what you wanted though. Question - why did you forgo the lifter? Anyway, bring them back and tell them you're not happy about it. They should make it right.


The Celebrities are 90mm waist... I was looking for a different experience with them versus my Maries (78mm waist).  So to take advantage of the wider ski (albeit not entirely a "powder" ski) I decided to go with the flat mount and lose the lifter plates.  Somewhat experimental.  But I have read some recommendations out there on flat mounts with wider skis and wanted to see what the fuss was about.  I have the Maries which aren't horrible on hardpack ... didn't plan on having the Celebrities replace the Maries for that as they're really not intended for such, so I thought I'd go the other way with them.  If there were any chance for it and money to invest in such, I actually would have gone with a touring binding for the Celebrities.  But I'm not ready for that yet.



Mildcat said:


> Don't be afraid to trash them on this board. :uzi: Say their name, it's one power you have as a customer. Word of mouth works for crappy service too. Also, I need to preface my next statement, "This is not intended to be sexist". Bring Brian in to talk to the guy if you're nervous about it. The guy at the shop is less likely going to try to intimidate him. He can also explain to the guy if you get hurt because your bindings weren't checked that you two will hold him responsible.





Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah that too and as a last resort Brian can pound on him





Mildcat said:


> Well I didn't want to get Brian in trouble but now that you mention it... :wink:



Thanks for saying that, guys. I hope Brian will see it and help me out.   Seriously, I like taking care of things myself, but there is a bit of sexism that's hard to get around in places like these.  I definitely want Brian with me when I take them in.  It's sort of like dealing with mechanics, IMHO (no offense to the mechanics on here).  

I didn't mention the name of the shop because, like I said before, I feel like I"m sort of getting a reputation for complaining about the shops in CT.  I'd like to see how they handle it when I discuss the matter with them before I name any names.



Glenn said:


> I was the local ski shop today. They mentioned that if they biff up a ski when mounting, they'll replace it...no questions asked. I thought that was a cool policy to have.


Good policy! :beer:

Right now...exhausted.  Spent the last few hours at my MIL's for her Halloween party (at which, the adults were dressed up for the first 15 minutes for pictures and then we all took our costumes off :lol.  I should work on some homework tonight... I'm behind on my reading and I have an 8-10 pg paper due Monday.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 1, 2008)

Watching Warren Miller's Playground.

Happen to be wearing boots, ski pants, jacket, and helmet. 12 hours to go...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 2, 2008)

Killing some time wishing my mental clock reset itself.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 2, 2008)

Thinking I may get out on the bike today.....between weather and a crazy schedule, I haven't been on the bike in three weeks, argh!


----------



## mondeo (Nov 2, 2008)

Leaving for KILLINGTON.


----------



## Terry (Nov 2, 2008)

Waiting to hear if I have a new grandchild. My son called and they were heading to the hospital about an hour ago.


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2008)

Terry said:


> Waiting to hear if I have a new grandchild. My son called and they were heading to the hospital about an hour ago.


How exciting!!!!

Feeding the kids breakfast.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2008)

Damn kids don't "get" daylight savings time.


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn kids don't "get" daylight savings time.


Sucks, doesn't it?  I remember when I used to actually sleep that extra hour. :roll:

About to hop in the shower... kids are fed and happily playing.  Daughter even peed in the potty this morning!   That's an improvement.


----------



## Paul (Nov 2, 2008)

Terry said:


> Waiting to hear if I have a new grandchild. My son called and they were heading to the hospital about an hour ago.



Congrats!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 2, 2008)

Terry said:


> Waiting to hear if I have a new grandchild. My son called and they were heading to the hospital about an hour ago.



Hey GRAMPA !!!!!!!!!!!!!! welcome to theclub it's a GREAT role  .  Grandkids are a GIFT and You get to spoil the hell outta them then send 'em home  -- kinda reverse Karma  -- payback  whatever 

Some wag once said that "grankids are the REWARD you get for NOT killing  Your own  "


----------



## Terry (Nov 2, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey GRAMPA !!!!!!!!!!!!!! welcome to theclub it's a GREAT role  .  Grandkids are a GIFT and You get to spoil the hell outta them then send 'em home  -- kinda reverse Karma  -- payback  whatever
> 
> Some wag once said that "grankids are the REWARD you get for NOT killing  Your own  "


I know! I already have 1 granddaughter. She is two and a half. Lots of fun! She is excited to have a baby sister. She is hoping that the baby will have purple hair!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 2, 2008)

Sitting here waiting for a fencing competition to get ready to go so I can referee.

I'm kind of regretting deciding to referee as I could be at K or SR right now... but oh well, now I'll have another $100 to blow at the hill.

Life seems to be a back and forth turning time into money and then money into time...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)

Right now I'm just counting down the minutes until my kids playing with playdough likely becomes fighting with playdough the way things are sounding now  

Getting ready to head outside and do leaf battle 2008 Round 4


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 2, 2008)

Reading some news, getting ready to tidy up for dad's arrival, got a pile of branches I have to chainsaw and toss in the woods.


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2008)

Waiting for the kid to fall asleep so I can work on homework.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 2, 2008)

Just finished a 3 mile walk beautiful crisp sunny day -- catching up on the news -- getting increasingly irritated by  damn anal retentive politicians and their  ROBO  - CALLS

 BTW Saw the Robo Call skit last nite on SNL - hilarious 

Tidying up we are having a dinner party here to nite  with several friends


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

enjoying my coffee and the view of my almost leaf-less front lawn.  I'm sure that won't last as most of the trees around here still have about 50% of their leaves remaining


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 2, 2008)

Terry said:


> Waiting to hear if I have a new grandchild. My son called and they were heading to the hospital about an hour ago.



Hey that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking for my passport...  And watching Politics...


----------



## Terry (Nov 2, 2008)

Terry said:


> Waiting to hear if I have a new grandchild. My son called and they were heading to the hospital about an hour ago.


Just got another call. She is dilated 9 cm. It won't be long now. We are about to get another AZer!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)

Terry said:


> Just got another call. She is dilated 9 cm. It won't be long now. We are about to get another AZer!



Congrats!

Right now I'm doing some channel surfing between the various NFL games,  NASCAR and mens world cup GS from Soelden, Austria. 

I figure I have maybe 15 more minutes before the kids wake up from their naps


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2008)

Terry said:


> Just got another call. She is dilated 9 cm. It won't be long now. We are about to get another AZer!



Wow!  Long day for her!  She has my sympathies!!!!

Right now... I'm at Panera and should be working on my paper.  Don't tell Brian.  

Went to the ski shop... I'll let Brian tell that story.  I gotta get going on my paper.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 2, 2008)

severine said:


> Went to the ski shop... I'll let Brian tell that story.



Can't wait for the story, hopefully there was some good violence:uzi:


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2008)

Taking a break from my brainstorm for my paper...

Went to the shop this afternoon (Sporthouse/Fatty's in Canton).  I brought Brian for support and was a little afraid to speak up at first, but found myself just charging in once the owner came out and started talking with us.  I explained that a couple things bothered me after we left.  The first being that the bindings weren't tested (he claims that he tested with a boot in shop and that he already told me how to test the forward pressure at home but that he also told me he could do it for me if I needed).  I told him my concern about that is that it was not explained to me when I dropped the skis off that he needed my boots; he said I didn't need to leave them if I didn't want to.  Misunderstanding communicated; no real resolution for that other than he said he would test them right then and there.  Then I said the other thing was that he didn't fix the dimple.  He didn't have a real good explanation for that; basically said that it happens sometimes and he didn't know why he didn't fix it, but that he would do it right then.  So he took my skis in the back, checked the bindings.  Then he said he fixed the dimple and had another guy in the shop do a base grind and wax on my skis.  We watched most of the process.  Not sure what he did to fix the dimple (or if he did anything other than the base grind) but there's no discernible bump now.

While the skis were worked on, he explained to me that they've had a lot of kids ask to have bindings flat mounted lately (which I assumed would be the case since they seem to cater to newschoolers, hence why I chose this shop... well that and the fact that Brian had a gift card there).  He talked about the difficulties in grinding down the screws to the right length.  I asked why they don't just use new screws and he said that there would be too much difficulty in keeping track of which screws were for which brands/types of bindings.  I guess that could be a legitimate reason.

In any case, the skis appear to be fixed and now they're tuned to boot.  No violence, Jeff.   And I did very well not getting emotional or snotty, I think anyway.  Brian said my tone was fine (sometimes I get a snotty tone that I don't necessarily mean to... but it happens all the same).  Even though they did right in the end, the fact that the shop wasn't forthcoming with fixing it in the first place, and the lack of customer service overall, leads me to the conclusion to not go there again.  I know of a few other places that I've had much better luck with the way I and my ski equipment have been treated.  Gotta stick with what works, right? 

Back to the paper... came up with an awesome idea for it I'm just trying to organize all my thoughts first.  I hope I have enough time to do this right because this paper will be something very special for me.  I can't wait to see how it develops!


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 2, 2008)

severine said:


> Taking a break from my brainstorm for my paper...
> 
> Went to the shop this afternoon (Sporthouse/Fatty's in Canton).  I brought Brian for support and was a little afraid to speak up at first, but found myself just charging in once the owner came out and started talking with us.  I explained that a couple things bothered me after we left.  The first being that the bindings weren't tested (he claims that he tested with a boot in shop and that he already told me how to test the forward pressure at home but that he also told me he could do it for me if I needed).  I told him my concern about that is that it was not explained to me when I dropped the skis off that he needed my boots; he said I didn't need to leave them if I didn't want to.  Misunderstanding communicated; no real resolution for that other than he said he would test them right then and there.  Then I said the other thing was that he didn't fix the dimple.  He didn't have a real good explanation for that; basically said that it happens sometimes and he didn't know why he didn't fix it, but that he would do it right then.  So he took my skis in the back, checked the bindings.  Then he said he fixed the dimple and had another guy in the shop do a base grind and wax on my skis.  We watched most of the process.  Not sure what he did to fix the dimple (or if he did anything other than the base grind) but there's no discernible bump now.
> 
> ...



Glad it all worked out for you. At least you don't have to put them on your banned list now. 

Right now I'm just drinkin beer and watching the Giants roll over Dallas. The Giants look even scarier this year than they did last year.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2008)

I just busted open a bottle of my favorite red wine.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 2, 2008)

back from VT..I got some Wendys..I have beer..and a on of thread to read..


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2008)

Printing out my 7 pgs of notes for my paper and then it's time to meld it all together into a coherent argument.


----------



## Greg (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad it all worked out for you Carrie.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)

Right now, cooling down after an hour on the excercise bike and watching the Pats/Colts game.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad that skis got sorted out...that's really good news.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)

Right now I'm wishing Jabbar Gaffney could catch a pass that hits him right in the hands


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

2 more pages to go... and i think I have a sick boy on my hands, so I have to finish it before I go to bed as I'm sure tomorrow will be a wasted day.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2008)

Hanging out in my hotel room in Frankfurt Germany...  Thinking about venturing out for some grub...


----------



## hammer (Nov 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> Hanging out in my hotel room in Frankfurt Germany...  Thinking about venturing out for some grub...


Whereabouts?  If you are at the Marriott across from the fairgrounds, I can recommend a great Italian place...


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2008)

hammer said:


> Whereabouts?  If you are at the Marriott, I can recommend a great Italian place...



All i know right now is a few kilometers from the airport...  

haven't gotten my bearings yet...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> All i know right now is a few kilometers from the airport...
> 
> haven't gotten my bearings yet...



I remember an excellent Chinese place on Marsstrasse, a block or two from the train station.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm just out of the shower.  Time to put on my ski clothes, boot up, and make some runs.


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

Stalling. 1.5 pgs left to write. But I have to go change a diaper right now.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 3, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I'm just out of the shower.  Time to put on my ski clothes, boot up, and make some runs.



I don't envy your lack of employment... but I do envy how you're spending your time without a job.

Get after it Geoff!

-w


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I remember an excellent Chinese place on Marsstrasse, a block or two from the train station.



Ended up hitting a couple pubs...  Slamming down a brautwurst...


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

Still working on my paper. The boy just went down for a nap so if he actually falls asleep, I should be able to work out that one more page I need for this draft. It doesn't have to be perfect; I just need a draft to hand in tonight that I will still have the opportunity to revise.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

I just got into my office.  I had my newest employee no-call/no-show today.  I don't get it, I gave  him lead a project that's right in line with his skills.  It's a high profile project, with some pretty aggressive dates on them.  I spoke with him last night around 6pm and he was all set to start at 8 today.  WTF?

I'm pretty disappointed in him


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2008)

About to eat lunch..num num num..I'm actually happy to be back at work..it felt like a 3 day weekend with the extra hour from Daylight savings..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I just got into my office.  I had my newest employee no-call/no-show today.  I don't get it, I gave  him lead a project that's right in line with his skills.  It's a high profile project, with some pretty aggressive dates on them.  I spoke with him last night around 6pm and he was all set to start at 8 today.  WTF?
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed in him




That kind of crap will you fired at most jobs if you're low on the totem pole..I've never done anything like that..a few times I turned off my alarm instead of hitting snooze but I called to say I'd be a few days late..


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

Finished my paper!  Woohoo!!!!  Still have to revise another paper for Wednesday, plus read about 280 pgs... but the most important thing on my list for today was done. Now I need a shower...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I just got into my office.  I had my newest employee no-call/no-show today.  I don't get it, I gave  him lead a project that's right in line with his skills.  It's a high profile project, with some pretty aggressive dates on them.  I spoke with him last night around 6pm and he was all set to start at 8 today.  WTF?
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed in him



That's rough. Any update? You always think someone will call with news that something happened...accident, family emergency. At least, you almost hope. You hate to think someone would just no show on their first day. It's happned where I worked and it's baffling. 

Although, the weirdest one was the guy who quit on his second day. His former employer created a new job for him. That was fun...we already had him in all of our systems. And since he still has a little $ in his 401k, I get to send him all the notices required by law. :smash:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

The thing is it's not his first day, his 5 year anniversary is next month.  I spoke to his former supervisor, and he did the same thing in May, for two days straight.  He's low man in my department, be he has really decent skills.  Friggin shame.  

I spoke with HR and they are ok with me giving him a written warning.  If he doesn't show up by Wednesday, I can fire his ass.  This sucks.  The last time I had to write someone up was in July of 2006, and that guy clearly deserved it.  I hate this part of my job.

My 4-12 guy just sent me a text message that he's going to be out tonight as well.  I can understand that with him, because the Patriots lost yesterday and he's still probably hung over.

Oh well, it's Monday...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2008)

Gotcha! I thought he was a new hire. 

But that's still strange as hell. You'd hope people would call in when they don't plan on showing up. Plus, there's always the worry factor. I hope you get it sorted out. I work in HR..these things happen more often than I care to think. It's an interesting world out there.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

He only lives a few miles away from here, I'm going to swing by his house to see if he's alright.


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

about to take a door and cut a opening for the amps that are installed in the closet at the venue on 113. taking it easy today slept in and have been doing some paper work. i am doing a an guitar hero event for microsoft on wensday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> He only lives a few miles away from here, I'm going to swing by his house to see if he's alright.



Hopefully he's not sitting on his couch double fisting a 40 and an 18 inch Bong...lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hopefully he's not sitting on his couch double fisting a 40 and an 18 inch Bong...lol


Well I just did a drive by of his house and I'd almost feel better if I did catch him with a couple of 40's sucking a bong.  His personal vehicle was in the driveway but his company vehicle was not.:-?

I really hope that he's ok.  If he was using the company vehicle for personal stuff, we're going to have a problem though.  I don't see why he would need to though, it's a POS.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I'm sitting outside my class drinking a few beers.


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

Got back from signing up my daughter for preschool.   When did I become so old???  Gave the kids a bath, printed out my degree progress report for my advisor, and I'm gathering my stuff for class. I have some reading to do but I'm not sure if I'll get to it before class. At least it's not for this class.


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

forgot to recharge the drill so it has zero power and the other packs are in a job box on a site.


----------



## Chris I (Nov 3, 2008)

Sitting here wishing I had a life


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

Chris I said:


> Sitting here wishing I had a life


Often, I do the same thing


----------



## drjeff (Nov 3, 2008)

Sitting in the office playing with a glorified erector set as I'm putting a few folks together


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm on my last beer (#4) before my class.  It's almost 5pm and it's really getting dark early now that we've gotten past the time change.  I'm watching everyone scurry around trying to find a place to park.

At least we get our mid-terms back tonight.


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm on my last beer (#4) before my class.  It's almost 5pm and it's really getting dark early now that we've gotten past the time change.  I'm watching everyone scurry around trying to find a place to park.
> 
> At least we get our mid-terms back tonight.


Dude, if I drank 4 beers before class, not only would I not be able to drive there, I'd either fall asleep in class (if I somehow managed to arrive) or would be a blabbering, slurring mess. :lol:  Enjoy!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Dude, if I drank 4 beers before class, not only would I not be able to drive there, I'd either fall asleep in class (if I somehow managed to arrive) or would be a blabbering, slurring mess. :lol:  Enjoy!


I'm on campus already, and this class is just a stupid java programming course, which really is only intended to teach structured programming. I've taken this material already, but my other school tought it using c++ and this school wouldn't accept that as a transfer course. I've got 1 hour of lecture and 2 hours of lab time to sober up . I will admit though, I do heckle the professer more than he deserves.


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm on campus already, and this class is just a stupid java programming course, which really is only intended to teach structured programming. I've taken this material already, but my other school tought it using c++ and this school wouldn't accept that as a transfer course. I've got 1 hour of lecture and 2 hours of lab time to sober up . I will admit though, I do heckle the professer more than he deserves.



be carefull i did that in one of my unix classes. he didn't take kindle to always one uping him. he always thought there was just one way to do something. which i had to promptly show him how he was wrong.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

hardline said:


> be carefull i did that in one of my unix classes. he didn't take kindle to always one uping him. he always thought there was just one way to do something. which i had to promptly show him how he was wrong.


Oh I can't wait to take UNIX here, the most violent of all operating systems :smash:


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Oh I can't wait to take UNIX here, the most violent of all operating systems :smash:



ya but the cool thing about unix is there is like 5 different ways to do any one task.

lost is on so im watching tv till 11.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

I got. 94 on my mid-term :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2008)

eating..and seeing how many view the youtube video has received..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2008)

Chris I said:


> Sitting here wishing I had a life



it happens


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I got. 94 on my mid-term :beer:



congrats


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I got. 94 on my mid-term :beer:



Is that a decimal point after "got"? "I got .94 on my midterm?:lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Is that a decimal point after "got"? "I got .94 on my midterm?:lol:


yeah, it actually is.  typing on a blackberry is no fun, the real score was a 94 however.


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I got. 94 on my mid-term :beer:


Congrats!  Got my grade back tonight, too, for this class's midterm: 95.   I also had an email waiting for me when I got back from class saying she saw the topic of my draft paper and is looking forward to reading it. 

Right now... paying bills and then I need to do some reading.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Congrats!  Got my grade back tonight, too, for this class's midterm: 95.   I also had an email waiting for me when I got back from class saying she saw the topic of my draft paper and is looking forward to reading it.
> 
> Right now... paying bills and then I need to do some reading.


Hey congrats to ya.  Only a few more weeks and it will all be over.  How many credits are you taking?


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

6 this semester; 6 more anticipated in the spring. I can't wait for the month off.  I'm going to ski as much as possible during that break!   Aside from winter break, I have to take classes year-round in order to graduate in May 2011 like I'm planning. Painfully slow when you can only take 2 classes at a time.

Next semester looks to be the Science of Linguistics and Restoration & 18th Century Literature.


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

trying to make some topo overlays for sugarbush and the madriver valley.


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Oh I can't wait to take UNIX here, the most violent of all operating systems :smash:



Wait until you get to LINUX....


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2008)

Getting ready to head out to teach a class about database security to 20 Europeans...
A tad hung over from the schnapps last night...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

All this talk of school....gives me the shivers. I stopped liking school in 5th grade. Irony: I ended up going to college for four years, then went back for my MBA. I'll be 32 in about a month and I STILL have the occational "school test" nightmare. It's disturbing since I've been out of school for about 3.5 years now. 

Anyways, I'm at work..... I just took dump then grabbed a cup of coffee. Thought I was going to get "first chair" with the crapper, but the seat was warm. :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

Just reading the paper getting ready for another day at work


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Thought I was going to get "first chair" with the crapper, but the seat was warm. :roll:


:lol:

I'm 31 and just went back to school AGAIN.  Went part-time after high school while I worked, so it took me until 1999 to get my Associates.  Took a break because I had a good job with the City and was told a degree wouldn't make a difference in my pay.  But I went back in 2004 and started working on my B.A.  4 classes in, I withdrew due to some family situations...and didn't get back again until this semester.  I have 14 classes to go to get my degree and realized that I will likely still be paying student loans when my children are college students.   Scary thought!

But we do what we must do...

Right now, kids are eating breakfast, I'm catching up on a few things.  I have a lot of reading to do today so I likely won't be leaving the house.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Congrats!  Got my grade back tonight, too, for this class's midterm: 95.   I also had an email waiting for me when I got back from class saying she saw the topic of my draft paper and is looking forward to reading it.
> 
> Right now... paying bills and then I need to do some reading.



Congrats to you BOTH !!  Carrie -- I TOLD YA - you had the RIGHT stuff  -- Non- Traditional students are MOTIVATED to succeed once they actually  adjust  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great work to you BOTH - i understand the difficulty/sacrifice of balancing Many demands simultaneously to make this happen so KUDOS to YOUR spouses TOO -- they are the  hometeam


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> Getting ready to head out to teach a class about database security to 20 Europeans...
> A tad hung over from the schnapps last night...



C'mon man - YOUR a damn DRUMMER  that condition is old hat


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> Getting ready to head out to teach a class about database security to 20 Europeans...
> A tad hung over from the schnapps last night...





Warp Daddy said:


> C'mon man - YOUR a damn DRUMMER  that condition is old hat



I bet it was the 3rd bottle that was the problematic one 

Right now, just waiting for some novacaine to work on a patient so I can go cut some holes in a few teeth


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm 31 and just went back to school AGAIN.  Went part-time after high school while I worked, so it took me until 1999 to get my Associates.  Took a break because I had a good job with the City and was told a degree wouldn't make a difference in my pay.  But I went back in 2004 and started working on my B.A.  4 classes in, I withdrew due to some family situations...and didn't get back again until this semester.  I have 14 classes to go to get my degree and realized that I will likely still be paying student loans when my children are college students.   Scary thought!
> 
> ...




I finished undergrad in 99...and got a job right away. I was pretty sure I was "done". But the company I work for offered a good tuition reimbursement program. It paid for like 90% of my degree. I had to take advantage of that. It was "fun" going to school while buying a house, getting engaged and getting married! :???:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I finished undergrad in 99...and got a job right away. I was pretty sure I was "done". But the company I work for offered a good tuition reimbursement program. It paid for like 90% of my degree. I had to take advantage of that. It was "fun" going to school while buying a house, getting engaged and getting married! :???:



 Pretty similar experience :

BA studies @ 22
Masters studies  @ 39
Doctoral   studies @ 43

And at one point  earlier n my career was DEAN of Continuing Education and Non - Traditional studies  ,  so i have a SOFT spot  for ALL non trads who are willing to make the effort.

 -- YOU guys ROCK !!!  Keep going -- it's WORTH it  !!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Pretty similar experience :
> 
> BA studies @ 22
> Masters studies  @ 39
> ...



I tell people I'm done with school for good. I'm only now reading magazines and repair manuals. :lol:

I've learned to never say never though. Who knows what the future will hold.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

severine said:


> 6 this semester; 6 more anticipated in the spring. I can't wait for the month off.  I'm going to ski as much as possible during that break!   Aside from winter break, I have to take classes year-round in order to graduate in May 2011 like I'm planning. Painfully slow when you can only take 2 classes at a time.
> 
> Next semester looks to be the Science of Linguistics and Restoration & 18th Century Literature.


I was taking 6 credits a semester, but I've scaled it back to 3 for now.I have no ETA on when I'll graduate.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I was taking 6 credits a semester, but I've scaled it back to 3 for now.I have no ETA on when I'll graduate.



What degree are u working on?  I'm going to go vote in a minute..as for going back to college while working a fulltime job and raising kids..wowser..I don't know how people do it..I like having several hours of free time every evening afterwork..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

Right now I'm just sitting around surfing the web since a patient of mine decided they didn't feel like showing up for a root canal this morning 

Oh well, they'll probably call me about 7pm Saturday night complaining that it hurts   Atleast that's what ususally happen in situations like this


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

Still surfing the net..work is really slow right now..but in a minute I'll get my ass off the computer...vote...and then take a picture of a tombstone..JEA!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What degree are u working on?  I'm going to go vote in a minute..as for going back to college while working a fulltime job and raising kids..wowser..I don't know how people do it..I like having several hours of free time every evening afterwork..


Well I don't have any kids, so that's a little easier.

I'm in the Telecommunications Program, which is under the Computer Science Department.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

Busy morning....Woke up and had to get my smoker and all the crap that goes with it into my car, we're having an election day BBQ at work.  I've got 6 racks of ribs going right now in the parking lot.

We had to run out and get food supplies at BJ's and that took forever.  Ribs should be ready around 1:30.  I should have gotten an eariler start, but I wanted to go vote before I came into work.

Nice relaxing day around here.  I'm letting people go vote on company time if the live less than 30 minutes away from the job.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Busy morning....Woke up and had to get my smoker and all the crap that goes with it into my car, we're having an election day BBQ at work.  I've got 6 racks of ribs going right now in the parking lot.
> 
> We had to run out and get food supplies at BJ's and that took forever.  Ribs should be ready around 1:30.  I should have gotten an eariler start, but I wanted to go vote before I came into work.
> 
> Nice relaxing day around here.  I'm letting people go vote on company time if the live less than 30 minutes away from the job.



Nice..the boss let us vote on company time as long as it was for Obama..lol..did you ever hear from the guy who was a no-show yesterday?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice..the boss let us vote on company time as long as it was for Obama..lol..did you ever hear from the guy who was a no-show yesterday?


Nope.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Busy morning....Woke up and had to get my smoker and all the crap that goes with it into my car, we're having an election day BBQ at work.  I've got 6 racks of ribs going right now in the parking lot.
> 
> We had to run out and get food supplies at BJ's and that took forever.  Ribs should be ready around 1:30.  I should have gotten an eariler start, but I wanted to go vote before I came into work.
> 
> Nice relaxing day around here.  I'm letting people go vote on company time if the live less than 30 minutes away from the job.



Very cool! Your coworkers are lucky! Too bad I can't make it to NJ in 20 miutes whent he ribs are done. :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Very cool! Your coworkers are lucky! Too bad I can't make it to NJ in 20 miutes whent he ribs are done. :lol:


I feel it's important to take care of those employees who work hard and show results:flag:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 4, 2008)

Just finished voting-------------no lines  as others have said that's what nice about small  towns


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

I got out of work early and I'm home right now drinking a Labatt Blue..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Busy morning....Woke up and had to get my smoker and all the crap that goes with it into my car, we're having an election day BBQ at work.  I've got 6 racks of ribs going right now in the parking lot.
> 
> We had to run out and get food supplies at BJ's and that took forever.  Ribs should be ready around 1:30.  I should have gotten an eariler start, but I wanted to go vote before I came into work.
> 
> Nice relaxing day around here.  I'm letting people go vote on company time if the live less than 30 minutes away from the job.




Did the same thing (vote on company time, not the ribs  ) today.  Even let one of my hygienists borrow my car to vote, as her Tahoe was in the shop having some work done.  Happy employees make my life so much more enjoyable 

Right now,  I feel like my office is a kindergarten classroom with all of the kids that are scheduled this afternoon


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm tired. It's dark. I want to take a nap. Instead, I'm actually thinking of taking a chance bringing the kids with me to vote. I need to get out of the house.


----------



## hardline (Nov 4, 2008)

waiting for glue to dry. i had to run into the city because the dumbass that installed network phones at side bar decided to take the ethernet switch that is for the soundsystem and hook it up to his phones. i can not believe the guy actually did that. the bar is not going to pay him now and i hit the up for a service call and an hour of work.


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2008)

Buzzzzzed again... This time from beer... And some Hungarian liquor that tastes like Jeagermiester...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 4, 2008)

selling some older networking gear thats been in our inventory and over looked....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> Buzzzzzed again... This time from beer... And some Hungarian liquor that tastes like Jeagermiester...



Nice..do you speak German???


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice..do you speak German???



Not really...  Just - "thank you" - "hello" - "goodbye" - "excuse me" and "where the white women at?"  

But everyone here understands english...
I'm hanging with a guy from Norway... Speaks english but i can only understand every other word...   He wants me to come out and ski with him...


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> C'mon man - YOUR a damn DRUMMER  that condition is old hat



As a drummer... unless someone comes behind the drumset and gives me beers... I usually go dry for the set...  

Love a drummer.... feed him beer....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> Not really...  Just - "thank you" - "hello" - "goodbye" - "excuse me" and "where the white women at?"
> 
> But everyone here understands english...
> I'm hanging with a guy from Norway... Speaks english but i can only understand every other word...   He wants me to come out and ski with him...



Nice...I'm going over to my parents house in a little bit to play with the dog, watch Entourage on their OnDemand and have dinner with them..then a long night of watching all the news stations..I'm not going to bed until we know who the next President is..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> Not really...  Just - "thank you" - "hello" - "goodbye" - "excuse me" and "where the white women at?"
> 
> But everyone here understands english...
> I'm hanging with a guy from Norway... Speaks english but i can only understand every other word...   He wants me to come out and ski with him...


nice Blazing Saddles reference:lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> As a drummer... unless someone comes behind the drumset and gives me beers... I usually go dry for the set...
> 
> Love a drummer.... feed him beer....



 yeah BUT b4 and after a Gig man u guys pound em down pretty fine -- NEVER played with a drumeister that didn't


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

Took pics of new skis and posted them. Before that, gym...weights and a run. Can't bike now that's dark out so damn early. I wish we'd leave the clocks on summer time. Let it be dark in the morning. I'm at work anyways. Grrr!


----------



## Euler (Nov 4, 2008)

Settling in for a night of election watching.  I don't watch football or basketball, but man I'm an exit poll junkie!


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2008)

Nursing a bad headache. Trying to wrangle the kids into bed but they're revolting. At least my daughter's excuse is she has to use the potty... though she has the door shut so who knows what she's doing.

Otherwise, going through the 75% off Halloween finds at Target. All but my son now have a costume for next year, and I didn't pay more than $6 each (mine being the most expensive)... total with 2 dog costumes (we couldn't decide), 1 kid, 2 adults=$20. Not bad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

At my parents house..drinking beer..dog sitting next to me...Obama won Vermont..


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2008)

Bunch of news guys on the TV. Something going on tonight?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

Laundry..and getting psyched about the election results..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Bunch of news guys on the TV. Something going on tonight?



Allen Iverson got traded from Denver to Detroit today 

Right now, I'm watching world cup skiing


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now, I'm watching world cup skiing


what channel?


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2008)

Taking a break from reading The Lost Estate (Le Grand Meaulnes). Not a bad book, just need a mental health break. Nothing good on basic cable to watch (sorry guys, I'm sooooo sick of the election crap) so at least I don't have too many distractions at hand tonight.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> what channel?



NBC Universal Sports HD Channel - last years women's DH from St. Moritz


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> NBC Universal Sports HD Channel - last years women's DH from St. Moritz


I have the SD version of that channel.  I set the DVR to record that while I watch the election results roll in:flag:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I have the SD version of that channel.  I set the DVR to record that while I watch the election results roll in:flag:



Since Ohio was just called, might as well watch the skiing and head to bed early


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Since Ohio was just called, might as well watch the skiing and head to bed early


yeah, but then who would finish this bottle of wine?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> yeah, but then who would finish this bottle of wine?



Chug the bottle and enjoy the buzz sleep that much sooner


----------



## hardline (Nov 4, 2008)

just woke up after falling into a coma like sleep. my cat decided it was time to get up and stuck its paw on my face out with its claws out.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice..the boss let us vote on company time as long as it was for Obama..lol..did you ever hear from the guy who was a no-show yesterday?


I almost forgot to post this....we had a of friend my missing employee call his girlfriend.  She said that he's working on a special project on the overnight shift (not un-common for my department) and hasn't heard from him....the plot thickens

I spoke to my boss about this today and if he doesn't show up tomorrow, he wants me to have HR send him the job abandonment form letter and to be ready to let him go

He'll be the 1st person I'll have to fire.  I wanted to fire another guy two years ago, but was over ruled by HR.  So I put him on a Tues - Sat 4-12 shift for the rest of his career.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I almost forgot to post this....we had a of friend my missing employee call his girlfriend.  She said that he's working on a special project on the overnight shift (not un-common for my department) and hasn't heard from him....the plot thickens
> 
> I spoke to my boss about this today and if he doesn't show up tomorrow, he wants me to have HR send him the job abandonment form letter and to be ready to let him go
> 
> He'll be the 1st person I'll have to fire.  I wanted to fire another guy two years ago, but was over ruled by HR.  So I put him on a Tues - Sat 4-12 shift for the rest of his career.



The couple of times I've had to do the "your services are no longer needed here" speech to an employee have truely been days where I hate being the boss   The worst day was one about 2 years ago when I got to make that speech TWICE in an hour   Needed a few beers that night.

Right now I'm watching McCain's speech


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The couple of times I've had to do the "your services are no longer needed here" speech to an employee have truely been days where I hate being the boss   The worst day was one about 2 years ago when I got to make that speech TWICE in an hour   Needed a few beers that night.
> 
> Right now I'm watching McCain's speech


ouch...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> ouch...



Yup,  that definately wasn't a good day.

Right now I just finished seeing the McCain talk that I've been a fan of for the last decade or so.  Then again any person who had all of their front teeth ripped out in a P.O.W. camp while serving our country scores BIG points in my book :flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## dmc (Nov 5, 2008)

Going to sleep for an hour...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The couple of times I've had to do the "your services are no longer needed here" speech to an employee have truely been days where I hate being the boss   The worst day was one about 2 years ago when I got to make that speech TWICE in an hour   Needed a few beers that night.
> 
> Right now I'm watching McCain's speech



My boss always told me: "If you ever enjoy this part of HR, something is wrong." 

I've been part of quite a few. Even the ones that are so blatantly obvious are difficult. We're all people after all. It's rough.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> Buzzzzzed again... This time from beer... And some Hungarian liquor that tastes like Jeagermiester...



Zwack?

That stuff is crazy.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just got up-- we stayed up late last night to watch  transformational HISTORY being made . I


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just got up-- we stayed up late last night to watch  transformational HISTORY being made . I



It was decided pretty early...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 5, 2008)

Both speaches, winner and runner-up,  were worth seeing and hearing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Both speaches, winner and runner-up,  were worth seeing and hearing.



Absolutely true doc !  

A very difficult road lies ahead, the problems are daunting, the stakes are very high, the complexities are akin to unraveling the GORDIAN KNOT , yet there seems to be a new spirit of  re-newed optimism .  

McCain was gracious and i believe returning to his true self in that speech and Obama was inspirational 

We can all be proud to be Americans this morning -- our potential is ONLY limited by our creativity or lack thereof


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2008)

Just drank my 2nd cup of (very strong) coffee (did I mention that I rarely drink coffee?  WOWSERS! ) and I"m trying to read some more of Alain-Fournier's The Lost Estate (Le Grand Meaulnes). Nice bit of escapism.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 5, 2008)

Lotsa warm and fuzzy feelings, for sure. I'm getting stoked for free healthcare, free skiing and cars that run on urine. . Oh, and world peace. All kidding aside, regardless of political leanings, it was a great moment in US presidential politics.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 5, 2008)

Me and dad are gonna run a few errands, drop off the quiver for a tune up and get the Dukes mounted on the Coombas.  Drinkin some coffee and checking markets and news.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 5, 2008)

Just finished reading an email from my wife showing all of the southern(red) states we can't retire to. Vermont is looking better all the time.:-D 
Just finished answering all the text and voice mail congratulations/celebrations I received on this historic day.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> McCain was gracious and i believe returning to his true self in that speech and Obama was inspirational



If he had talked like that through the election he would have done a lot better. His advisors did him no favors.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> If he had talked like that through the election he would have done a lot better. His advisors did him no favors.



Yep the Republican "playbook" turns into a comic book horror story and "Bam" invoked technology in unique ways to  coalese and energize  various new constuiencies---


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 5, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> Just finished reading an email from my wife showing all of the southern(red) states we can't retire to. Vermont is looking better all the time.:-D
> Just finished answering all the text and voice mail congratulations/celebrations I received on this historic day.



Bring plenty of money as we have had Obama's political policies in the Peoples Republic of Vermont for a while and taxes are plentiful and high.  The latest proposal is the plastic bag tax.  it went like this for a trip to the grocery store

1 loaf bread
3 types fresh veggies in bags
2 types deli meat 
1 fresh fish double bagged
2 paks cheese in ziploc bags
1 pk 100 sandwich bags
1 pk choc chips
2 plastic bags at check out

=$5.65 bag tax


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Bring plenty of money as we have had Obama's political policies in the Peoples Republic of Vermont for a while and taxes are plentiful and high.  The latest proposal is the plastic bag tax.  it went like this for a trip to the grocery store
> 
> 1 loaf bread
> 3 types fresh veggies in bags
> ...




You've got to be shite-ing me. :smash:

My wife and I want to eventually get a place up there. But the tax stucture is beyond odd....and downright baffling. Maybe we'll by a farm....and just not do any farming. I've heard they'll pay you for that these days.


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> Bring plenty of money as we have had Obama's political policies in the Peoples Republic of Vermont for a while and taxes are plentiful and high.  The latest proposal is the plastic bag tax.  it went like this for a trip to the grocery store
> 
> 1 loaf bread
> 3 types fresh veggies in bags
> ...


Are you saying you're taxed on the bags that the foods are prepackaged in?

I know parts of California did the bag tax sometime back. Around here, just about all the grocery stores now give you a $0.05 credit per bag if you bring your own reusable bags to pack your groceries in. Not a bad thing, really. I was doing it for a while but then started stocking up on plastic bags again for...containment of poopy diapers. uke: But when I cloth diapered (which can be its own uke, I was pretty consistent about using reusable bags in stores.

Right now... trying to calm the kids down so I can get some homework done. When they're wild, I just sit and surf instead of focusing. I know, really bad.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 5, 2008)

It passed the house but failed in the senate by 2 votes.  Yes it was every plastic bag, prepackaged food, those bags you put fresh produce in, a box of 100 sandwich, trash etc plastic bags would be a 5 dollar tax.  It is only a matter of time before it passes as our legislature has never seen a tax it doen't like


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

Sitting in a safety committee meeting...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> It passed the house but failed in the senate by 2 votes.  Yes it was every plastic bag, prepackaged food, those bags you put fresh produce in, a box of 100 sandwich, trash etc plastic bags would be a 5 dollar tax.  It is only a matter of time before it passes as our legislature has never seen a tax it doen't like



Tax $$ to elected officials is like crack to an addict.  There's never enough for them, and once they get it, they're not giving it back


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Sitting in a safety committee meeting...



I wish I was sitting in a safety meeting..I have two crazy sisters coming in at 1PM to make numerous revisions to their Moms tombstone..I was just at Staples...fun stuff..I'm looking forward to hitting the bar after work/..


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2008)

Finished my reading assignment. Now I'm eating some leftover stew and about to start my paper revision for today.

Kids are friskier than usual because I unplugged the TV... and I'm trying an experiment with not letting the little guy nap to see if that will help him sleep through the night. Crazy timing for this, I know.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

I have to order a recoil assembly for a pressure washer my buddy gave me.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

My AWOL employee sent me an email this morning, telling me he won't be back in today either.  He's "going to the hospital" and will call me later.  

I'm typing up a written job performance warning now for two days no-call/no-show.  I just need to figure out what actions/behavior he must now perform so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Right now, it's off to get some lunch.  Have to see which local eating establishment the car feels like heading to today


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> My AWOL employee sent me an email this morning, telling me he won't be back in today either.  He's "going to the hospital" and will call me later.
> 
> I'm typing up a written job performance warning now for two days no-call/no-show.  I just need to figure out what actions/behavior he must now perform so this doesn't happen again.



Do you guys test for "substance" at the time of hiring? I had an employee some years ago that I went through a couple of no show/no call episodes with-turns out she and her boy friend were junkies....real messed up lives.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2008)

Glenn said:


> You've got to be shite-ing me. :smash:
> 
> My wife and I want to eventually get a place up there. But the tax stucture is beyond odd....and downright baffling. Maybe we'll by a farm....and just not do any farming. I've heard they'll pay you for that these days.



Just don't get a property that has a nice view.  The "view tax" will kill you.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Do you guys test for "substance" at the time of hiring? I had an employee some years ago that I went through a couple of no show/no call episodes with-turns out she and her boy friend were junkies....real messed up lives.



Yes, but he's been with the company for 5 years, he transferred to my department about 4 months ago


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Yes, but he's been with the company for 5 years, he transferred to my department about 4 months ago



Might be time for surprise, random testing...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Right now I'm psyching myself up for an afternoon of 4 to 8 year olds scheduled to sit in my chairs  

Gonna need a beer or 2 in a few hours!


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2008)

Printing my revised paper. Then I have to take a step back and finish the book that was due last week. At last I have this week's assignment done.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Do you guys test for "substance" at the time of hiring? I had an employee some years ago that I went through a couple of no show/no call episodes with-turns out she and her boy friend were junkies....real messed up lives.



I feel like drug tests are an invasion of privacy..I'm glad my work doesn't test...


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I feel like drug tests are an invasion of privacy..I'm glad my work doesn't test...



It is.  You wanna job or not?  You want insurance or not?  

My teenager now has to have a background check to be hired as a camp counselor.  You play the game....


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

billski said:


> Just don't get a property that has a nice view.  The "view tax" will kill you.




What if I blocked the view with plastic bags?...oh wait...never mind. ;-)


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> My AWOL employee sent me an email this morning, telling me he won't be back in today either.  He's "going to the hospital" and will call me later.
> 
> I'm typing up a written job performance warning now for two days no-call/no-show.  I just need to figure out what actions/behavior he must now perform so this doesn't happen again.




Excellent job documenting it. If this happens again, you can always reference what happened in the past.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Might be time for surprise, random testing...


My boss doesn't feel that's the right course of action at this time and I tend to agree.

I need to hear his side of the story first.


----------



## hardline (Nov 5, 2008)

just finished tie in 2 xboxes to the sound and video system at udson terrece for this guitar hero party that microsoft is doing tonight


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just back from a 3 mile walk along the River---------- awesome day sunny ,70 degrees


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Excellent job documenting it. If this happens again, you can always reference what happened in the past.


I'll finalize the documentation with HR once I hear his side of the story.  

His previous supervisor gave him a verbal warning for the same stunt in March and also documented it and sent me a copy so I'll be including that with my report.

I hate this part of being the boss.  All he had to do was call me and tell me he's got two hookers tied up in his basement or any other crazy story and I would have covered for him.

Worst part, is the rest of my team is all wondering what the hell is going on with him.  He's increasing their workload


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2008)

Just came back from the E.R.  My daughter was jumping on the couches, fell and hit her head on the heater (one of those old wall units... so tougher than the flimsy ones they make today, possibly cast iron, but not one of those old stand-up radiators either).  Sliced her head open.  Brian met me at the E.R. (which, the lot was full so I had to walk from one side of the hospital to another, upstairs, with a 25 lb kid on my back and a 50 lb kid in my arms).  Even though she's supposed to be on "fast track", I spent over 1 hr there and she was still in the waiting room when I left.  Our son was getting too rambunctious so Brian sent me home with him.   She's being very brave.  I just feel bad that she'll be getting stitches shortly.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Just came back from the E.R.  My daughter was jumping on the couches, fell and hit her head on the heater (one of those old wall units... so tougher than the flimsy ones they make today, possibly cast iron, but not one of those old stand-up radiators either).  Sliced her head open.  Brian met me at the E.R. (which, the lot was full so I had to walk from one side of the hospital to another, upstairs, with a 25 lb kid on my back and a 50 lb kid in my arms).  Even though she's supposed to be on "fast track", I spent over 1 hr there and she was still in the waiting room when I left.  Our son was getting too rambunctious so Brian sent me home with him.   She's being very brave.  I just feel bad that she'll be getting stitches shortly.


Hope she's feeling better.  I remember the first time I got stitches....:???:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Just came back from the E.R.  My daughter was jumping on the couches, fell and hit her head on the heater (one of those old wall units... so tougher than the flimsy ones they make today, possibly cast iron, but not one of those old stand-up radiators either).  Sliced her head open.  Brian met me at the E.R. (which, the lot was full so I had to walk from one side of the hospital to another, upstairs, with a 25 lb kid on my back and a 50 lb kid in my arms).  Even though she's supposed to be on "fast track", I spent over 1 hr there and she was still in the waiting room when I left.  Our son was getting too rambunctious so Brian sent me home with him.   She's being very brave.  I just feel bad that she'll be getting stitches shortly.




Wow..poor kid..when I was 3, I took a bad fall and had 6 stitches in my chin..

I was just reading Newsweek,,and I want to see the new Seth Rogan movie..Nick and Nora make a porno..my parents saw it the other day and said it was a riot..


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Just came back from the E.R.  My daughter was jumping on the couches, fell and hit her head on the heater (one of those old wall units... so tougher than the flimsy ones they make today, possibly cast iron, but not one of those old stand-up radiators either).  Sliced her head open.  Brian met me at the E.R. (which, the lot was full so I had to walk from one side of the hospital to another, upstairs, with a 25 lb kid on my back and a 50 lb kid in my arms).  Even though she's supposed to be on "fast track", I spent over 1 hr there and she was still in the waiting room when I left.  Our son was getting too rambunctious so Brian sent me home with him.   She's being very brave.  I just feel bad that she'll be getting stitches shortly.



Yikes! No fun there. Hope she's not there too long.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Just came back from the E.R.  My daughter was jumping on the couches, fell and hit her head on the heater (one of those old wall units... so tougher than the flimsy ones they make today, possibly cast iron, but not one of those old stand-up radiators either).  Sliced her head open.  Brian met me at the E.R. (which, the lot was full so I had to walk from one side of the hospital to another, upstairs, with a 25 lb kid on my back and a 50 lb kid in my arms).  Even though she's supposed to be on "fast track", I spent over 1 hr there and she was still in the waiting room when I left.  Our son was getting too rambunctious so Brian sent me home with him.   She's being very brave.  I just feel bad that she'll be getting stitches shortly.



In alot of situations nowadays, how they go about closing stitchable wounds in pediatric patients is WAY different than when most of us was kids.  Often nowadays, if the cut isn't too long, and the edges go back together relatively smoothly,  no sewing is done, but a glorified super glue is applied and then some butterfly bandages are placed.  Anesthesia wise,  instead of a needle,  an anesthetic cream/gel is applied to the site which does a great job of numbing the area in about 10-15 minutes without a shot!  *Most* of the time, the entire experience tends to be much tougher on Mom + Dad then the kid, I know it sure was when my daughter got "attacked" by the reindeer shaped weight that was holding her christmas stocking up on the mantle 2 christmases ago when she went to grab her stocking christmas morning


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Hope she's feeling better.  I remember the first time I got stitches....:???:





Greg said:


> Yikes! No fun there. Hope she's not there too long.



Just got back from the ER, she had to get 6 staples in the back of her head.  She was a trooper though so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> In alot of situations nowadays, how they go about closing stitchable wounds in pediatric patients is WAY different than when most of us was kids.  Often nowadays, if the cut isn't too long, and the edges go back together relatively smoothly,  no sewing is done, but a glorified super glue is applied and then some butterfly bandages are placed.  Anesthesia wise,  instead of a needle,  an anesthetic cream/gel is applied to the site which does a great job of numbing the area in about 10-15 minutes without a shot!  *Most* of the time, the entire experience tends to be much tougher on Mom + Dad then the kid, I know it sure was when my daughter got "attacked" by the reindeer shaped weight that was holding her christmas stocking up on the mantle 2 christmases ago when she went to grab her stocking christmas morning



They tried applying some numbing agent to the scene that we had to hold on there for 30 minutes, which didn't work well enough...  So they went with a few shots too.  The shots were the only thing that she really cried for.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, kids are tough!
Glad she's okay.  I won't tell you about the ER visits when I was a kid 
I was the challenging child.........bet you didn't imagine that.


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Wow, kids are tough!
> Glad she's okay.  I won't tell you about the ER visits when I was a kid
> I was the challenging child.........bet you didn't imagine that.


You?  Naw.... 

Yup she's chattering and acting like nothing happened. She did say the doctor hurt her, but otherwise, I didn't see her cry. After she fell on her head, I heard her call out, but then she told me she was just going to take a rest on the couch. She falls all the time so I didn't think anything of it...until I saw the blood on the couch.  She was so stoic the whole time I was with her! Surprisingly, I was, too, and I'm squeamish about blood.


----------



## dmc (Nov 5, 2008)

Hammered in Germany... Day/night 3...


----------



## hardline (Nov 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> Hammered in Germany... Day/night 3...



rock on!


----------



## hardline (Nov 5, 2008)

i am sitting the booth with DMC and the dj from public enemy dj johney juice, chillin. we all think this event sucks monkey balls.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

Chillen on AlpineZone..about to eat a Boston Cream Donut..then taking a walk through my Hood..

What a great week..Phillies, Skiing, Election...now I need to get laid..muy Pronto..I might have to hit the club tomorrow night..


----------



## hardline (Nov 5, 2008)

dude i feel like i am on an episode of the gone show. this guitar hero world tour thing sucks but i have an eviel feeling that the company putting it on is going to want me to do the rest of the dates across the us. basically making sure all the shit works right from venue to venue. i am not really in the mode for a freakin tour. at least they let me drink as muck as i want.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 5, 2008)

hardline said:


> i am sitting the booth with DMC and the dj from public enemy dj johney juice, chillin. we all think this event sucks monkey balls.



Our DMC or Darrel?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2008)

hardline said:


> dude i feel like i am on an episode of the gone show. this guitar hero world tour thing sucks but i have an eviel feeling that the company putting it on is going to want me to do the rest of the dates across the us. basically making sure all the shit works right from venue to venue. i am not really in the mode for a freakin tour. at least they let me drink as muck as i want.



Unless they stop in Aspen, Salt Lake, J-hole, and Reno. :-D


----------



## hardline (Nov 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Unless they stop in Aspen, Salt Lake, J-hole, and Reno. :-D


i ahve to check the site but if thats the case im on it, but those aren't major markets.



BeanoNYC said:


> Our DMC or Darrel?



it dmc the one with baby face and the soft voice


----------



## hardline (Nov 6, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Unless they stop in Aspen, Salt Lake, J-hole, and Reno. :-D



i let the event manager know where i wanted to be this winter and she understood so we will see what happens.

just got home pigging out on cookies and chips. about to get small and pass out.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> i let the event manager know where i wanted to be this winter and she understood so we will see what happens.
> 
> just got home pigging out on cookies and chips. about to get small and pass out.


enjoy


----------



## hardline (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> enjoy



o i am my friend. i didn't have any food at the event. i had two slices of pizza at 2 but that was all i had all day. 

also found out i have to dj at someone's b day on next wensday. and someone from NKOTB are going to do a proformance. i am soooo thrilled but at least there will be lots of girls.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> i ahve to check the site but if thats the case im on it, but those aren't major markets.
> 
> 
> 
> it dmc the one with baby face and the soft voice


Our DMC has  a babyface and soft voice.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'll finalize the documentation with HR once I hear his side of the story.
> 
> His previous supervisor gave him a verbal warning for the same stunt in March and also documented it and sent me a copy so I'll be including that with my report.
> 
> ...




We had somewhat of a similar situation. At the last minute, the person claimed they had a "problem" with something and were trying to get help. What saved us was the fact that we had documented all prior incidents. 

Again, it ain't fun. You want to think the person is being honest with you and whatnot. But you realize they should at least be calling...or have someone calling for them with an update. And you also have to condiser those effected by the workload.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

Glenn said:


> We had somewhat of a similar situation. At the last minute, the person claimed they had a "problem" with something and were trying to get help. What saved us was the fact that we had documented all prior incidents.
> 
> Again, it ain't fun. You want to think the person is being honest with you and whatnot. But you realize they should at least be calling...or have someone calling for them with an update. And you also have to condiser those effected by the workload.


Well he emailed me this morning asking me where (if at all) he should report to work today.  I told him to meet me where my office is.  The only question I'm going to ask him is
"Where have you been?"  Depending on his answer, we might have a lecture on honesty and a reminder that his job is to reduce my work and stress level, not raise it.

We also offer Psych assistance in case the job stress becomes overwhelming.  I've only been a manager for 3 years, but in the 7 years before that, I've never been so stresses I couldn't make it to work with out calling for 3 days.  Shit, not even a 3 day hangover...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Well he emailed me this morning asking me where (if at all) he should report to work today.  I told him to meet me where my office is.  The only question I'm going to ask him is
> "Where have you been?"  Depending on his answer, we might have a lecture on honesty and a reminder that his job is to reduce my work and stress level, not raise it.
> 
> We also offer Psych assistance in case the job stress becomes overwhelming.  I've only been a manager for 3 years, but in the 7 years before that, I've never been so stresses I couldn't make it to work with out calling for 3 days.  Shit, not even a 3 day hangover...



I hear you Root!  Being the boss definately isn't all that alot of people think it is all the time!

Right now I eating a Southbeach Cinnamon Cream bar and going over some of October's producion/collection numbers as I'm waiting for someone to get numb.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 6, 2008)

Another beautiful sunny  68 degree day  and 

1.THE damn Golf courses are CLOSED

2. I got a dental appt  for a cleaning--- sorry doc BUT  not exactly a highlite of my day 

3.But  teh love of my life "The Queen of teh Hop " turns 65 today  damn she's beautiful blonde, trim and athletic shape and  looks about early 40's  -- I am ONE LUCKY sumbitch !!!!!


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

Took an updated ski quiver pic, gave the kids a snack, communicated with my temporary English degree advisor... but I'm kind of bumming today. Still in pjs.


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy birthday to your queen, Warp Daddy!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Took an updated ski quiver pic, gave the kids a snack, communicated with my temporary English degree advisor... but I'm kind of bumming today. Still in pjs.



PJ's ARE GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

I was so stressed earlier in the week with writing papers and reading assignments, and then with yesterday's excitement with my daughter, that today, I'm just going to take it easy. It's going to be a busy weekend anyway so I may as well take my break today.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Well he emailed me this morning asking me where (if at all) he should report to work today.  I told him to meet me where my office is.  The only question I'm going to ask him is
> "Where have you been?"  Depending on his answer, we might have a lecture on honesty and a reminder that his job is to reduce my work and stress level, not raise it.
> 
> We also offer Psych assistance in case the job stress becomes overwhelming.  I've only been a manager for 3 years, but in the 7 years before that, I've never been so stresses I couldn't make it to work with out calling for 3 days.  Shit, not even a 3 day hangover...




When it hits the fan, the last thing you think of is work...or other obligations. On the other hand, when things moderate a bit, one of the first things I do is call wor. It's my you know what on the line and they need to know the low down. 

I hope things go well for ya. Yeah, 3 days with no explanation is  abit odd. 

I just had my 10:00AM snack...a banana.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 6, 2008)

Sure hope your daughter is better and yeah i know how things can pile up and deadlines are always a cause for concern for PT students who HAVE many outside responsibilities - BUT someday this too will end -- KEEP YOUR GOAL -- on the front burner  you can handle these things and SKIING btw is a great mental health break as is your running and biking --   

cheers 
Warp


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 6, 2008)

Just sent dad back home after makin a bfast of shit on a shingle, poached eggs and homefries. Makin a few trades and headin to the gym after lunch.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> 2. I got a dental appt  for a cleaning--- sorry doc BUT  not exactly a highlite of my day



Warp, make sure you drink a couple of cups of coffee and munch on either an everything bagel, some Dorrito's, or something with ALOT of garlic in it and DON'T brush before you goto your appt.  You hygienist will really like it   uke:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Warp, make sure you drink a couple of cups of coffee and munch on either an everything bagel, some Dorrito's, or something with ALOT of garlic in it and DON'T brush before you goto your appt.  You hygienist will really like it   uke:



Nah Doc i did one better

  i made an appt for a  " friend who was moving to the area ( THEN -------I showed her a picture  of the guy ----IT was  YOUR patient from hell the one that had rotten gums  one tooth and looked like he was in Deliverance )  

ROFLMAO  she did too   --nuthin like a little dental humor to make things go well


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Another beautiful sunny  68 degree day  and
> 
> 1.THE damn Golf courses are CLOSED
> 
> ...



Wow no gray or white hair at age 65..amazing..lol..it's crazy that the golf courses are closed..where I live..most of them are open year round..my Dad is playing tomorrow and I might play Sunday..

Anyway..this morning I did a postcard mailing to 400 funeral homes and I just got lunch for the office from a local Italian Restaurant..raining a little bit..this week is really dragging but I'm happy that it's almost the weekend..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> o i am my friend. i didn't have any food at the event. i had two slices of pizza at 2 but that was all i had all day.
> 
> also found out i have to dj at someone's b day on next wensday. and someone from NKOTB are going to do a proformance. i am soooo thrilled but at least there will be lots of girls.



Hell Yeah New Kids on the Block aremaking a comeback..how long have you been a DJ?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

Well hopefully this will be the last post(s) about my wayward employee.  I had him report to where my office is, but waited an hour before heading there, so he'd have some time to sit and think.  He basically said that he got into a wicked fight with his girlfriend and needed to blow off steam, so pulled a Forest Gump, but instead of running, he just drove and drove and drove his car (good thing gas is cheap right now).  

He said he was in too upset to call me or answer the phone.  I asked him what would he do if he was in my shoes and his response was I should either write him up or fire him.  So we had the talk about how this is not a good time to be doing stupid shit, because we just let another 300 go yesterday, with probably more to come.  I also spoke to him about how there needs to be a high level of trust on my team, and if I can't trust him, we're gonna have a problem.  I also highly suggested that he apologize to his co-workers for increasing their workload for the past 3 days.

So I've done the write up, and we'll see what happens right now I'm just waiting for HR to sign off on it.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Well hopefully this will be the last post(s) about my wayward employee.  I had him report to where my office is, but waited an hour before heading there, so he'd have some time to sit and think.  He basically said that he got into a wicked fight with his girlfriend and needed to blow off steam, so pulled a Forest Gump, but instead of running, he just drove and drove and drove his car (good thing gas is cheap right now).
> 
> He said he was in too upset to call me or answer the phone.  I asked him what would he do if he was in my shoes and his response was I should either write him up or fire him.  So we had the talk about how this is not a good time to be doing stupid shit, because we just let another 300 go yesterday, with probably more to come.  I also spoke to him about how there needs to be a high level of trust on my team, and if I can't trust him, we're gonna have a problem.  I also highly suggested that he apologize to his co-workers for increasing their workload for the past 3 days.
> 
> So I've done the write up, and we'll see what happens right now I'm just waiting for HR to sign off on it.



Solid boss work there Root!  Earned your beer tonight   :beer: (and I bet YOUR stress level is WWWWAAAAYYYY down now  )


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Solid boss work there Root!  Earned your beer tonight   :beer: (and I bet YOUR stress level is WWWWAAAAYYYY down now  )


Thanks.  It sucked and hopefully I won't have to do that again for a long time.  I need to ski now....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Well hopefully this will be the last post(s) about my wayward employee.  I had him report to where my office is, but waited an hour before heading there, so he'd have some time to sit and think.  He basically said that he got into a wicked fight with his girlfriend and needed to blow off steam, so pulled a Forest Gump, but instead of running, he just drove and drove and drove his car (good thing gas is cheap right now).
> 
> He said he was in too upset to call me or answer the phone.  I asked him what would he do if he was in my shoes and his response was I should either write him up or fire him.  So we had the talk about how this is not a good time to be doing stupid shit, because we just let another 300 go yesterday, with probably more to come.  I also spoke to him about how there needs to be a high level of trust on my team, and if I can't trust him, we're gonna have a problem.  I also highly suggested that he apologize to his co-workers for increasing their workload for the past 3 days.
> 
> So I've done the write up, and we'll see what happens right now I'm just waiting for HR to sign off on it.




Wow..you're employee was very lucky..most bosses wouldn't be so understanding..it seems like going to work would be a good escape for his girlfriend issues..oh yeah and where did he drive to..in 3 days you could drive to Montana and back..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Thanks.  It sucked and hopefully I won't have to do that again for a long time.  I need to ski now....



I'll probably hit Mount Snow the weekend of the 15th if they open if you want to ski with me..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

Work has been so slow today...after a near record September and October..November is off to a slow start with only about a dozen orders.  The Phones aren't ringing much..yes business is dead..and now the phone just rang..lol  The boss is out and I'm leaving work real soon..I'm going home..taking a big B-ng H-t...then going to the bar for some $2 Magic Hat #9s..

Oh and we have a truck of tombstones coming in on Monday and Thursday next week which will keep us busy with deliveries through Thanksgiving.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 6, 2008)

Heading to the gym to murder the legs and abdomen followed by a 1/2 mile swim.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..you're employee was very lucky..most bosses wouldn't be so understanding..it seems like going to work would be a good escape for his girlfriend issues..oh yeah and where did he drive to..in 3 days you could drive to Montana and back..


he said he drive way into Canada and back.  He should of took his board of to K and shred some turns if that's the case.

Truth of the matter is he could of called me on Monday and told me "hey I have just scored a crapload of blow and I've got 2 hookers tied up in my basement and need a few days off" and I would have told him to have fun and call me when he's done.:blink:  He could have told me anything, even the truth and I would have given him the days off.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Well hopefully this will be the last post(s) about my wayward employee.  I had him report to where my office is, but waited an hour before heading there, so he'd have some time to sit and think.  He basically said that he got into a wicked fight with his girlfriend and needed to blow off steam, so pulled a Forest Gump, but instead of running, he just drove and drove and drove his car (good thing gas is cheap right now).
> 
> He said he was in too upset to call me or answer the phone.  I asked him what would he do if he was in my shoes and his response was I should either write him up or fire him.  So we had the talk about how this is not a good time to be doing stupid shit, because we just let another 300 go yesterday, with probably more to come.  I also spoke to him about how there needs to be a high level of trust on my team, and if I can't trust him, we're gonna have a problem.  I also highly suggested that he apologize to his co-workers for increasing their workload for the past 3 days.
> 
> So I've done the write up, and we'll see what happens right now I'm just waiting for HR to sign off on it.




Good work! Tough situation to be in but you handled it well! I bet he's releieved he still has a job. 

Have a Beer and some BBQ my tonight my friend. :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll probably hit Mount Snow the weekend of the 15th if they open if you want to ski with me..


I'll get back to you on that.  I think I have to take my Mother into the city on the 15th.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> he said he drive way into Canada and back.  He should of took his board of to K and shred some turns if that's the case.
> 
> Truth of the matter is he could of called me on Monday and told me "hey I have just scored a crapload of blow and I've got 2 hookers tied up in my basement and need a few days off" and I would have told him to have fun and call me when he's done.:blink:  He could have told me anything, even the truth and I would have given him the days off.



It wouldn't be like that with my boss since my boss is my Dad...if I'm 6 minutes late for work..I usually get a little talk..I have no excuse to be late for work since I live 2 miles away and only have 4 traffic light to go through..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'll get back to you on that.  I think I have to take my Mother into the city on the 15th.



O.K. seeing a broadway show??:lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. seeing a broadway show??:lol:


No, doctor appointment


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

Right now I'm really bored since a couple people in a row decided not to show up to see me


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm really bored since a couple people in a row decided not to show up to see me



Do you charge for no shows???  I hate when my customers don't stick with appointments..or are excessively late..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you charge for no shows???  I hate when my customers don't stick with appointments..or are excessively late..



Depends on the patient/situation.  These last 2, yes - VERBALLY confirmed appointments within the last 24 hours 

I actually wouldn't mind too much if my last patient of the day doesn't show up, since usually that 6 year old screams and cries from the second they walk into my treatment room


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like fun.

Right now, trying to stay awake. Don't know why, but I'm exhausted today. Maybe my body is revolting from all the caffeine I had yesterday.  Also trying to decide what to order for dinner because I'm being a lazy slob and decided I don't feel like cooking tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Depends on the patient/situation.  These last 2, yes - VERBALLY confirmed appointments within the last 24 hours
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind too much if my last patient of the day doesn't show up, since usually that 6 year old screams and cries from the second they walk into my treatment room



Recently I had a 10AM appointment and an 11AM appointment...well my 11AM showed up at 10:15AM while I was sitting with a family.  The 11AM asked when I could see him and I said..11:00AM..and he looked at me like I was the asshole..anyway..why is it so hard for people to show up ontime.  Alot of people are just scatterbrained..I'm always ontime and I don't even wear a watch..there are clocks everywhere..oh well..Thirsty Thursday for me..this weekend I'll have alot of beers to burn off hiking and on the eliptical..Time to post the weekend thread...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Recently I had a 10AM appointment and an 11AM appointment...well my 11AM showed up at 10:15AM while I was sitting with a family.  The 11AM asked when I could see him and I said..11:00AM..and he looked at me like I was the asshole..anyway..why is it so hard for people to show up ontime.  Alot of people are just scatterbrained..I'm always ontime and I don't even wear a watch..there are clocks everywhere..oh well..Thirsty Thursday for me..this weekend I'll have alot of beers to burn off hiking and on the eliptical..Time to post the weekend thread...



Yup, happens all the time here too.  Maybe 1 out of 10 times we'll be able to get folks in early,  but the bottomline is(and some people just don't get it) is that if you're 30 minutes early for a scheduled appt, and there's no available space to put them, they're going to have to wait


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

Posting from the throne...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Posting from the throne...



Make sure you wash before hitting send


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Posting from the throne...


I'm not sure I want that computer back... uke:


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 6, 2008)

adding pictures to my facebook. yes, i bit the bullet and made a facebook....


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm not sure I want that computer back... uke:



1 word - Lysol!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 6, 2008)

Hydrating and thinkin about dinner.


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> adding pictures to my facebook. yes, i bit the bullet and made a facebook....


Welcome to the dark side! 

I only joined because the Divas play Scrabble on there.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

my mom is even on facebook and I'm not...it seems like there's something wrong with that


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Welcome to the dark side!
> 
> I only joined because the Divas play Scrabble on there.




be my friend Carrie lol...wait do u have my email ? I'll pm you...


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> be my friend Carrie lol...wait do u have my email ? I'll pm you...


Of course I'll be your friend!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm not sure I want that computer back... uke:



Fine, then I won't give it back..



RootDKJ said:


> my mom is even on facebook and I'm not...it seems like there's something wrong with that



I'm technically on facebook, but I only have 3 friends and two of those are family...


----------



## WJenness (Nov 6, 2008)

Running the fencing club.

There's a national tournament that a majority of the club left for today, but I'm here for those that didn't.

All of the coaches are there, so there isn't anyone here to give lessons, so that means a lot of kids don't come, and the higher level kids are all at the tournament or on their way there... so it's just me... chilling at the club.. .reading AZ.

-w


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

Waiting for my wife to get home so we can go to dinner. Reading posts sans pants. I guess I should correct that before going out. These boxers are a bit tattered.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 6, 2008)

Totally believing that little Sarah Palin didn't know:

1. That Africa was a continent, she thought it was a country.
2. What countries made up North America.
and a few other 6th grade level stuff.

That was going to be the person a heartbeat from the presidency. Since she lost, I figure it isn't really political to mention some of the news leaking out from the McCain camp.

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul (Nov 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Fine, then I won't give it back..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm technically on facebook, but I only have 3 friends and two of those are family...



Don't worry Bri, I'll be your friend, I'm a facebook dork.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> Don't worry Bri, I'll be your friend, I'm a facebook dork.



Woohoo!  :beer:


----------



## Paul (Nov 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Woohoo!  :beer:


I feel so.....popular, all of a sudden:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> I feel so.....popular, all of a sudden:beer:



Me too!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

Right now I'm starting my potential excuse list for why I may very well not be getting on the excercise equipment this evening   Haven't quite cracked open a beer yet, that would seal the no workout deal


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 6, 2008)

moe ghoul said:


> totally believing that little sarah palin didn't know:
> 
> 1. That africa was a continent, she thought it was a country.
> 2. What countries made up north america.
> ...



 +1 ------------------------------scary


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Posting from the throne...


ahahahaha



drjeff said:


> Make sure you wash before hitting send



times2




severine said:


> I'm not sure I want that computer back... uke:



doh..well at least you have wi fi,..



MRGisevil said:


> adding pictures to my facebook. yes, i bit the bullet and made a facebook....



I have facebook as well only 43 friends and like 7 of them are relatives..


RootDKJ said:


> my mom is even on facebook and I'm not...it seems like there's something wrong with that



I was hitting on her the other day..she likes younger men..anyway I'm back from the bar and just chillen here on AZ..lots and lots of unread threads to read and respond to..


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

drinking hard cider for the first time in my life...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

severine said:


> drinking hard cider for the first time in my life...



Ditto.  Not as cidery as I was expecting...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2008)

Watching rocky IV


----------



## AMAC2233 (Nov 7, 2008)

Speaking of facebook, does anyone actually like the "new" facebook design? I don't really hate it, but I liked the layout of the old one a lot more. I know that a lot of people were really unhappy with it at the debut in late September. I really miss how everything was separate in the old version. The wall, mini feed, friends, pictures, etc. were all in different areas; now, it's all just blended together...I'm sort of getting used to it at this point...but miss the way it was for the last 3 years.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

severine said:


> drinking hard cider for the first time in my life...





bvibert said:


> Ditto.  Not as cidery as I was expecting...



Oh boy, "adult apple juice"  Deadly stuff, that really sneaks up on you fast!  I remember the first time my wife and I bought a 6 of woodchuck cider







Real tasty, and then all of the sudden, BAM,  major happy buzz


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Right now,  I'm still trying to rehydrate a few hours after a serious session on the excersise bike earlier tonight


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

We got a nice bottle of hard cider from a local cider mill. Finished it last night. And yeah, 10% alcohol can sneak up fast.   Not bad, though.

Facebook... I joined after it changed, so I have no idea how it was before. I like how you can personalize MySpace better... but Facebook has more time-wasters on it.

Right now... sitting here feeling like an old person. I have no idea why my body is so achy this morning, though it could be our old mattress that is badly in need of replacing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 7, 2008)

waiting for the FOG to lift - its supposed to be 66 sunny ---------------------one more day to play outside before  the rain


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Watching the delivery guys bring in the new desk my office manager ordered.  This is one BIG sucker.  Can't wait to see the bill for this one


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

enjoying my morning brew and catching up on emails.  I need to head out to Verona in a little while to drop off some equipment that got shipped to Plainfield by mistake.


----------



## dmc (Nov 7, 2008)

Still recovering from Europe...  Up at 4am working...

Drinking coffee and doing expenses...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

AMAC2233 said:


> Speaking of facebook, does anyone actually like the "new" facebook design? I don't really hate it, but I liked the layout of the old one a lot more. I know that a lot of people were really unhappy with it at the debut in late September. I really miss how everything was separate in the old version. The wall, mini feed, friends, pictures, etc. were all in different areas; now, it's all just blended together...I'm sort of getting used to it at this point...but miss the way it was for the last 3 years.



I just joined like a month ago, so I don't know what I'm missing.  Seems ok to me..


----------



## Geoff (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm just finishing 5 ski days worth of laundry


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 7, 2008)

Coffee, reading, chatting, trading.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Just about to finish up root canal #4 so far today    Looks like I'll be able to pay the staff this week


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

Sitting in my office.  I think I'm going to go take a nice drive to some of my sites in a little while.  It's too nice to work indoors.


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

Wondering how long it will be before my son settles down and actually goes to sleep for his nap... ugh.

Then I can go pee.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2008)

Went to the Depot at lunch...picked up 5 2x4's and a 4x8 sheet of 3/4" OSB. Had the Depot rip down the OSB to size for me. Gonna make me a ski work bench this weekend! Woohoo!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 7, 2008)

Waiting for the new Prez to make some comments on the economy and setting up 2 short trades in anticipation. For any speculators out there, intersting rumors floating around about the COMEX and a run on the vaults thru delivery demand with the December contracts.


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

Getting ready to scream....

....less than a 1 hr nap.  Damn noisy people upstairs. :angry:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Right now LOTS of paperwork   I've been slacking at it all week and as a result, the paper pile avalanche danger has reached EXTREME levels on my desk


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

Sad that I can't ski this weekend..hopefully this is my last weekend with no skiing until MaY


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now LOTS of paperwork   I've been slacking at it all week and as a result, the paper pile avalanche danger has reached EXTREME levels on my desk



Call me when the pile is skiable, I'm jonesing near an 8.8 at this point and I wanna try out the new Duke bindings .


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Call me when the pile is skiable, I'm jonesing near an 8.8 at this point and I wanna try out the new Duke bindings .



The avalanche artiliary gun is currently being set up across my office.  Blasting should start soon!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 7, 2008)

Just back from a nice 4 miler , beautiful warm sunny day , finished vacuuming the leaves today ,waiting for a new windshield wiper transmission  and motor  assembly to arrive so i can fix my vintage 1992 saab turbo . thing busted monday i was searching saab junkyards across  US for the damn part  $$ ranged up as high as $475 ---luckily i found a Saab yard 2 hrs south  they had one for $75

its a damn finiky installation too  could be some serious cussin SOOOOON


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 7, 2008)

Printing out tickets to see Madagascar at 5:10pm with my son.


----------



## krisskis (Nov 7, 2008)

Making dinner...trying to get shit somewhat cleaned up around here...not that anyone else would do it...it sucks to be a mom and be sick...thank God im feeling better. Then its off to cheer competition.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Right now I'm sitting on the couch watching the news and waiting for my wife and daughter to get home so we can go out for dinner.  My son is next to me on the couch, completely engrossed with one of the christmas toy catalogs that showed up in the mail today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm sitting on the couch watching the news and waiting for my wife and daughter to get home so we can go out for dinner.  My son is next to me on the couch, completely engrossed with one of the christmas toy catalogs that showed up in the mail today.


The Victoria's Secret "toy" Christmas catalog came to our house today :-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

About to play in a $5 rebuy poker tournement with a $50,000 guarenteed prizepool..after that dinner


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Ordering some Chinese food for my wife to pick up on her way home from work (now that she's finally left about 45 minutes late)


----------



## hardline (Nov 7, 2008)

just finished setting up the laptop and gear for djing. about to crack a beer


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

Drinking a Tommyknocker Ornery Amber lager (trying something new), waiting for the kiddies to fall asleep so I can go do something. They're a little keyed up after the swap and dinner out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

eating pizza...drinking beer...watching 20/20


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

Drinking something my wife made with Coke and  mass amount s of some sort of alcohol....


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Drinking something my wife made with Coke and  mass amount s of some sort of alcohol....


Actually, it was with Pepsi...and Jim Beam.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 7, 2008)

Watching a Pixies documentary


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

I fell asleep watching tv on the sofa.  I need to clean up the kitchen tonight but I'm just not feelin it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I fell asleep watching tv on the sofa.  I need to clean up the kitchen tonight but I'm just not feelin it



Same here..tomorrow is cleaning day for me..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Same here..tomorrow is cleaning day for me..


tomorrow I'm heading into PA to get our nephew some season rentals at The Loft.  I'll probably hit up Redners for some more wood chips as well


----------



## MarkC (Nov 7, 2008)

Sitting in my place near Plattekill drinking a beer and watching CNN.  Lift evac training is on the agenda for tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

Couldn't sleep so got up and started doing laundry.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

I just got up and of course the first thing I'm doing is catching up on all the overnight posts on here..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 8, 2008)

Sipping some joe from my Mets mug as I get ready for a solidly booked schedule in the office this morning.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Thinking about getting some caffeine..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

getting some caffeine, and giving the wife a hard time about her finances


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 8, 2008)

surfing the news sites , having some coffee and apple fritter bread toast -- yumm


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> getting some caffeine, and giving the wife a hard time about her finances



YO Rooter make damn sure ya got yer helmet ON boy !!  nd know how to duck


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> YO Rooter make damn sure ya got yer helmet ON boy !!  nd know how to duck


It's cool, we're in two separate rooms:uzi:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> It's cool, we're in two separate rooms:uzi:



GOOD thinking !!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 8, 2008)

Getting ready to head out and fire up the leaf blower...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Getting ready to head out and fire up the leaf blower...


I wish I could do that...leaves are still pretty wet here.  Tomorrow isn't looking any better.  I might lose the battle this week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> getting some caffeine, and giving the wife a hard time about her finances



Yikes..I need to figure out what to do..maybe take a ride up to Blue and buy my pass or maybe tomorrow..I'm not moving too fast..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yikes..I need to figure out what to do..maybe take a ride up to Blue and buy my pass or maybe tomorrow..I'm not moving too fast..


I'll probably head out next weekend to get mine


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'll probably head out next weekend to get mine



If you don't want to drive up there..you can order it by phone on your credit card and pick it up opening day..I'm gonna hold off buying my pass until tomorrow because it looks like better weather for hiking..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If you don't want to drive up there..you can order it by phone on your credit card and pick it up opening day..I'm gonna hold off buying my pass until tomorrow because it looks like better weather for hiking..


yeah, I know


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 8, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Getting ready to head out and fire up the leaf blower...


 
I have been using my tractor to clean up my leaves and find it easier than using my leaf blower. The tree's here have been bare since Halloween with the exception of a few widely scattered oak's.


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Couldn't sleep so got up and started doing laundry.


I can honestly say I've never felt that impulse. 

Right now, eating leftover pizza, kids are sitting at the table in their new (used) ski boots eating a snack, just trying to wake up. Gray days are sleepy, lazy ones.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> I can honestly say I've never felt that impulse.
> 
> Right now, eating leftover pizza, *kids are sitting at the table in their new (used) ski boots eating a snack,* just trying to wake up. Gray days are sleepy, lazy ones.



I thought Brian's boots were new?;-)


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I thought Brian's boots were new?;-)



:lol: That kid hasn't suited up yet.  He said he's planning on clicking into his skis, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Listening to the RZA..


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2008)

Heading of my Dads to help with his leaves then back home to do mine.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

All the talk of  raking leaves has me glad I'm not a homeowner..

I just took out the trash..eating some leftover papa johns..I want to get some errands done..then beer thirty..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2008)

Just got back from taking the dogs for a swim.....Its hot out in the tropics of LI.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 8, 2008)

Just knocked out round 2 of cleaning up leaves with the blower. Weather is turning to shat so it's feeling like a good day to batch cook something and hibernate.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Is it beer thirty yet???  I'm thinking about having a nice healthy lunch at the bar..beer and salad..num num num..I have to go to the bank..I just received a check from Pokerstars..woo hoo..which is going right to my Blue mountain season pass.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 8, 2008)

Just finished  a long telephone conversation from a former colleague ( a skier)  seeking some negotiating and financial advice for a new senior level  position  he's been 'short-listed" for at a major University in the City. 

Had some laffs about craziness we'd both been involved with in the past . They'd be fortunate to get him before someone else does .


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

Watching/listening to Brian figure out how to wax his own skis. Thank goodness they're his skis.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Watching/listening to Brian figure out how to wax his own skis. Thank goodness they're his skis.



You can't really screw things up waxing unless you leave the iron on the base too long.


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

I know. But it's funny when he said "I think I put a little too much wax on"... he has beads of wax on the topsheet now. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> I know. But it's funny when he said "I think I put a little too much wax on"... he has beads of wax on the topsheet now. :lol:



Hope he's got newspaper down or something.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 8, 2008)

Watching the weather radar and hoping for a good dose of rain to provide for some good kayaking on sunday.


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Hope he's got newspaper down or something.


We have a great thick dropcloth that he's using.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

I was at the beer store earlier and they were giving out samples of the new Budweiser Ale..it wasn't very good but they had Long Trail Blackberry wheat...and I bought a case of that..that is some mad steezy beer...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was at the beer store earlier and they were giving out samples of the new Budweiser Ale..it wasn't very good but they had Long Trail Blackberry wheat...and I bought a case of that..that is some mad steezy beer...



I'll be at the Long Trail Brewery in a couple of hours.  I was there yesterday afternoon for an hour.  Two yellow school bus loads of Dartmouth College Tucks MBA students showed up.  The nice thing about the  Brewery is that last call is 6pm.  They close early so they're not competing against the local businesses that all sell their beer on tap.  You can't get in too much trouble at a place that only serves beer and has last call at 6:00.

At the moment, I'm taking a quick break from housework.  I just washed the kitchen and downstairs bathroom floors.  I'm just about to wash the mud room floor.  Housework sucks but I need to finish my major clean before KMart opens again and I have endless diversions.  I want to finish the downstairs today and start on the upstairs.  My spare bedroom looks like a warehouse at the moment after moving all my flatland stuff.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

I think I'm going to Ghostride the whip!!!  The song reminds me of Ghostbusters..with Bill Murray..aka Marc..


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm a little buzzed and thinking this may be a good time to finish tuning my skis...


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm a little buzzed and thinking this may be a good time to finish tuning my skis...


Once again, glad they're _your_ skis and now mine... :roll:



I'm waiting for the little guy to fall asleep. And drinking a creamsicle (next one needs to be stronger). Is there a problem when your 3 year old says (while you're stopped outside the liquor store), "Mommy and Daddy drink beer and liquor!"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Drinking Longtrail blackberry wheat..gonna make seared tuna and some fries in a bit...JEA!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)

Givin the kids a bath. Finished a Beamish Stout, gonna start another when I get them in bed.


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

That reminds me... I bought some Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout yesterday. Maybe I'll try some of that next...


----------



## hardline (Nov 8, 2008)

i had to come up to 46th st to do a stupid bat mitzvah. stuck here till 11.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2008)

Kids are in bed on my second stout. Surfin and cops is on in the background.


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

The boy fell asleep and I'm enjoying my 1st stout. About to go watch _Juno_.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> The boy fell asleep and I'm enjoying my 1st stout. About to go watch _Juno_.



Good movie..enjoy


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

I just got home from what I though would be a quick trip to get our nephew his season rentals.  Turned into a full day trip at the in-laws :smash:


----------



## hardline (Nov 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I just got home from what I though would be a quick trip to get our nephew his season rentals.  Turned into a full day trip at the in-laws :smash:



dont you just love that.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> dont you just love that.


Yeah, we left the house at 10:30 this morning and got home at 9:30.  Let's figure this out...

Drive to Bangor PA - 1 hour
Bangor to Tannersville - 30 minutes
Get Rentals (and take the kid up to CB for a quick look around) 1 hour
Drive back to Bangor - 30 minutes
Drive home - 1 hour

so by all rights, I should have been home 2:30 - 3 at the latest.  6 hours later...uke:


----------



## hardline (Nov 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, we left the house at 10:30 this morning and got home at 9:30.  Let's figure this out...
> 
> Drive to Bangor PA - 1 hour
> Bangor to Tannersville - 30 minutes
> ...



i hate those time warps. bt hey its better than the party i an at right now.

its bat mitzvah where the two parents are going thru a uglly divorce and the husband brought his girlfriend and the wife brought her girlfriend. weird shit. i wwant to get the hell out of here and go downtown.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

hopefully you're putting a few drinks down to numb the pain


----------



## hardline (Nov 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> hopefully you're putting a few drinks down to numb the pain



actually i just got a makers and coke. i went to bathroom in the basement and when i get up its complete chaos. the dad got into a fight with one of the wifes friends. i knew it just a mater of time till something happened.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

you got paid in advance right?


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> its bat mitzvah where the two parents are going thru a uglly divorce and the husband brought his girlfriend and the wife brought her girlfriend. weird shit. i wwant to get the hell out of here and go downtown.





hardline said:


> actually i just got a makers and coke. i went to bathroom in the basement and when i get up its complete chaos. the dad got into a fight with one of the wifes friends. i knew it just a mater of time till something happened.


Um, wow. Interesting night for you! 

I have discovered that it only takes 2 of those Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stouts to get me drunk... not buzzed, drunk. I'm such a lightweight. When it comes to drinking, anyway.


----------



## hardline (Nov 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> you got paid in advance right?



naw i get a wire transfer on monday. but i am just teching the event. tey guys that own the place pay me and they have a management company run the place for them. so its kinda a weird deal. i dont work for the people that run the place. i work for the owners so the managers just let me do what ever the hell i want. the other night i had a bottle of vodka in the booth with me and one of the managers was like you can't do that and i politely reminded him that i dont work for him and he could take it up with the owners. i then dialed one of the owners and handed the phone to the manager. they managers mouth just hit the floor. i did just get the service and tech contract for another huge club thru them. now i just have to find someone to work the shifts because i dont do the big late night clubs anymore.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> naw i get a wire transfer on monday. but i am just teching the event. tey guys that own the place pay me and they have a management company run the place for them. so its kinda a weird deal. i dont work for the people that run the place. i work for the owners so the managers just let me do what ever the hell i want. the other night i had a bottle of vodka in the booth with me and one of the managers was like you can't do that and i politely reminded him that i dont work for him and he could take it up with the owners. i then dialed one of the owners and handed the phone to the manager. they managers mouth just hit the floor. i did just get the service and tech contract for another huge club thru them. now i just have to find someone to work the shifts because i dont do the big late night clubs anymore.


well if things don't work out for me where I am now, I'll pm you my resume.  I think you'll find I'm over qualified


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

Update:  Blues Brothers is available on-demand(sd only) normally I only watch hd on-demand, but this time, I'll make an exception. :beer:


----------



## hardline (Nov 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> well if things don't work out for me where I am now, I'll pm you my resume.  I think you'll find I'm over qualified



its actually not bad pay i give the 55 an hour but thursday thru sat for 9 to 4 and sunday 9 to 6. i just dont like working in the big clubs anymore.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> its actually not bad pay i give the 55 an hour but thursday thru sat for 9 to 4 and sunday 9 to 6. i just dont like working in the big clubs anymore.


I hear ya...there's plenty parts of my job that I've grown out of so I've hired someone to do it for me.


----------



## hardline (Nov 9, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I hear ya...there's plenty parts of my job that I've grown out of so I've hired someone to do it for me.



o aint it the truth. i still like the social aspect of the job but being a club every night aint fun no more but it is a fun ass way to make a living. every day i find a way to streamline my job so i have to do less real work so i can just work from home. when i retire at 40(would like 38) i will only do pure consulting.


----------



## hardline (Nov 9, 2008)

and i just piged out on food from the first event. i am completely stuffed. time to go get small before i have to do run a ppt presentstion then i can leave.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I wish I could do that...leaves are still pretty wet here.  Tomorrow isn't looking any better.  I might lose the battle this week.



 I bought one of these this year:







Well worth it! It's got a 6hp Subaru/Robin engine. The leaves were pretty wet yesterday, but it had no problem moving them around. That thing moves so much air, it was blowing the water right off the grass. Along with the leaves, the thing was kicking up a nice "spray" as well. Hauling the leaves was another story. Talk about heavy! I have to heave them over our fence.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2008)

I was using one of those blowers like Glenn has at my fathers yesterday. We only have to get the leaves to the curb so we started in the back corner and by the time you get to the road everything is dry.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

Eating pretzals....drinking Sugar Free RedBull..picking up my season pass in a few hours..cha ching..


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2008)

Just finished my leaves. Going to take a shower then off to Hartford, West Hartford and then New Hartford.


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just finished my leaves. Going to take a shower then off to Hartford, West Hartford and then New Hartford.


Tour of the Hartfords today, eh? 

Kids asked to have their ski boots on. So they're tooling around in them, I put mine on to check how they feel. Loading photos on our private gallery, too.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 9, 2008)

killing time, need to get motivated to get off the couch and get outside. missed the MTB ride today so i think i'll head out for a solo ride unless i can convince my buddy to join me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

About to drive up to Blue mountain and buy my pass..I wish I would have grown a moustache for the pass picture..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

Coffee, Meet the Press, IBD and no real plan for the day so far.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

waiting for the coffee to finish brewing, then going to clean the kitchen


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 9, 2008)

finished the papers ,  did our am 3 miler , caught Rahm on Face the Nation , just killing time now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

Back from picking up my Blue mountain season pass...$589 poorer..I had a nice lunch at the local BBQ place..now doing laundry and surfing the net..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from picking up my Blue mountain season pass...$589 poorer..I had a nice lunch at the local BBQ place..now doing laundry and surfing the net..



I didn't make it over that way yesterday or else I would have got mine.  I'll probably just call them this week....time is running short on the $589 price

I just finished cleaning the kitchen, now I going to head over to my mothers for a bit.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 9, 2008)

just finished adding additional insulation in my basement area  ,and new blown in  insulation  in the attic and new soffit venting and fibreglass vent troughs up thru a new cooling tower vent in attic


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

Checking out accomodation deals near K, hoping nature cooperates weatherwise this week into next.


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2008)

Picked up the unsold stuff from the ski swap, now getting down to business with my homework. Have a short paper to write today.


----------



## hardline (Nov 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Checking out accomodation deals near K, hoping nature cooperates weatherwise this week into next.



i tried using k's site for lodging and it sucks. what are you using?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> i tried using k's site for lodging and it sucks. what are you using?



http://shop.killington.com/CORIS/Va...&pn=&pt=&lc=&ut=&pr=&qr=&am=&page=0&sort=&as=
I guess this is off their site, I clicked on several, not sure.
I used that just to get an overview of accomodations and prices, then narrow it down to a few and figure out what we want logistically and on site then pick one. I'm seeing 2 day passes for 117 so far, and rooms starting as low as 50/nite or 25/pp.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 9, 2008)

I took a drive this morning with my son to scout the West Branch of the Farmington River in New Boston, Massachusetts. I want to run this branch of the Farmington River before winter sets in.

This afternoon, I cleaned up our leaves in the backyard for the last time this fall, the tree's are now 100% bare.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

Over at my parents house...I just took the dog for a walk..t-shirt and sandels weather


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

Addin shrooms to the stew for the last hour, biscuit batter is done, preheating the oven. I was just outside, it's feeling a little brisk for sandals, even tho that's what I'm wearing......................with sox.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> i tried using k's site for lodging and it sucks. what are you using?




If you really want to do it on the cheap there's the TRL.  Good People. Fun times.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

just cracked open a beer


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2008)

Finished paper #4 for my World Lit in English course. No more papers for that class - woohoo!!!!!

Going to catch up on some reading now.


----------



## hardline (Nov 9, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> If you really want to do it on the cheap there's the TRL.  Good People. Fun times.



good find ill stay there on thursday night.


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> If you really want to do it on the cheap there's the TRL.  Good People. Fun times.





hardline said:


> good find ill stay there on thursday night.



EXCELLENT tip! Hmmm....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

That lodge might be a keeper just for the coreness. 

Watching the Eagles keeping it a 3 point game. Checking out some news online, sounds like Iceland is a cheap trip all of a sudden. Sheesh!  There's a serious implosion going on over there.


----------



## hardline (Nov 9, 2008)

sorting some more of my downtempo collection. i have done about 600 out of 1200 but some how itunes reshuffeled then so now i have to start from the beging. i can't not figure out what field it was sorted by the first time now i am doing artist. it just get really anoying listen to the same artist for like 6 or 7 songs.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 9, 2008)

Watching the Giants/Eagles game and just relaxing after a fun day at the Pats/Bills game


----------



## drjeff (Nov 9, 2008)

Still watching the Giants/Eagles game.  This is getting good!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

Watching Parking Wars (holla PPA) and adding tunes to my ipod


----------



## drjeff (Nov 9, 2008)

Watching the Eagles stumble over themselves


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2008)

I finally joined Facebook. Paul was my first friend.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I finally joined Facebook. Paul was my first friend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


>



:lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I finally joined Facebook. Paul was my first friend.



Paul is a Facebook king.  Wo0t!!! 

Right now...resisting getting up. Kiddo woke at 5:30AM and twice now Brian has put him back to sleep. Wonder how much longer it will last...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 10, 2008)

Drinking a coffee...I came to work to relax physically. I purchased and hung 7 interior doors yesterday. After work project this week: Drill holes and install the hardware.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm off to a rough start.  Stupid Verizon calls me at 7AM looking for access into a building to pull in a new piece of fiber.  Their new fiber does not benefit me in any way, but it's a big help to them.  I call my employee who works in that building at 8AM to see if he can meet the guy and he tells me he needs to take a sick day:angry:

So I turn it around on Verizon and tell they guy he just can't just show up before the building is open and expect the world on a silver platter.  He'll need to coordinate a date with me during my hours of operations, not theirs.  He was pissed and told me his supervisor would be calling me.  Yea:uzi:

Coffee just finished...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 10, 2008)

another sunny bright day  going out for a 2 mile walk after breakfast 

Rooter sorry about that shitfest this am

 --------boy hearing crap like that makes me really appreciate retirement


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

I just logged in weekend orders...we have a meeting at 10AM..then I'm going out to check out some tombstones..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm off to a rough start.  Stupid Verizon calls me at 7AM looking for access into a building to pull in a new piece of fiber.  Their new fiber does not benefit me in any way, but it's a big help to them.  I call my employee who works in that building at 8AM to see if he can meet the guy and he tells me he needs to take a sick day:angry:
> 
> So I turn it around on Verizon and tell they guy he just can't just show up before the building is open and expect the world on a silver platter.  He'll need to coordinate a date with me during my hours of operations, not theirs.  He was pissed and told me his supervisor would be calling me.  Yea:uzi:
> 
> Coffee just finished...



I have no tolerance for people showing up with no appointments..and your employee should have met the guy..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I have no tolerance for people showing up with no appointments..and your employee should have met the guy..


To be fair to my employee, he did sound really unhealthy.  I won't even attempt to make excuses for Verizon:smash:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 10, 2008)

Coffee and reflection.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

Trying to stay awake...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

Sitting here at work...I'm having a bad hair day after being out and about in cemeteries for the past 2 hours..now I'm just waiting until Beer thirty..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 10, 2008)

sitting in my office (again).  I've been spending too much time in my office lately.  
I'm going to head up to Verona to drop off some equipment and then head down to school.

No beers before class tonight, since I have to be back at work around 2AM


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 10, 2008)

Heading to the gym, REI for the quiver and Lowe's to get a recessed light replacement for the bathroom. Getting the old one out was a royal PITA between finding the circuit  breaker in the basement and having to go up in the attic to remove it.

We need more{{{{{{{{{{{+++++}}}}}}}}}}} vibes so the rain turns to snow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> sitting in my office (again).  I've been spending too much time in my office lately.
> I'm going to head up to Verona to drop off some equipment and then head down to school.
> 
> No beers before class tonight, since I have to be back at work around 2AM



Yikes when do you get to sleep???  I'm leaving work in a few and heading directly to the bar..


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

Picked up my daughter from her first day of preschool (which she loved!) and now I'm trying to read some poetry by Patrick Kavanagh. Yeah, not liking it so much.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 10, 2008)

Watching my kids run off the bus.


----------



## hardline (Nov 10, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm off to a rough start.  Stupid Verizon calls me at 7AM looking for access into a building to pull in a new piece of fiber.  Their new fiber does not benefit me in any way, but it's a big help to them.  I call my employee who works in that building at 8AM to see if he can meet the guy and he tells me he needs to take a sick day:angry:
> 
> So I turn it around on Verizon and tell they guy he just can't just show up before the building is open and expect the world on a silver platter.  He'll need to coordinate a date with me during my hours of operations, not theirs.  He was pissed and told me his supervisor would be calling me.  Yea:uzi:
> 
> Coffee just finished...



even if you guy could have been there i would make them scuedual a date then tell them you will be there any time between 8 and 5 to open the doors.

verizon are a bunch clowns. the customer service sucks but i love my fios.

just got to the venue on 46th street have aevent that goes from 6 to 9 but there isn't really anything for me to do. so i will just chill drinking and dicking around on the computer.


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

Making dinner.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 10, 2008)

Relaxing with a manhattan, dipping into the 30's tonite..........finally.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Nov 10, 2008)

just gave the dog a bath after our hike.  Yes, it was one hell of a hike!  :-D


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 10, 2008)

Trying to decide if I feel like weighing in on the copyright thread.

Probably, no.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 10, 2008)

figuring what week to take the fam to smuggs


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yikes when do you get to sleep???  I'm leaving work in a few and heading directly to the bar..


I'll sleep after class, say from 10p to 1a. Head in at 1:30. Working in Summit tonight, less than 1/2 mile from home.

I'll get home around 5 and sleep until I wake up. Then work from home the rest of the day. 

Wednesday morning I also have to be in at 2am, but in East Windsor, long drive. 

Two seasons ago, I scheduled all my maintenace windows from Thurs into Fri, would go home, sleep for 3 to 4 hours then go skiing at Blue all day. Tired skiing, but no lines!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 10, 2008)

hardline said:


> even if you guy could have been there i would make them scuedual a date then tell them you will be there any time between 8 and 5 to open the doors.
> 
> verizon are a bunch clowns. the customer service sucks but i love my fios.
> 
> just got to the venue on 46th street have aevent that goes from 6 to 9 but there isn't really anything for me to do. so i will just chill drinking and dicking around on the computer.


believe me, I'm not going to let them walk all over me.  i talked to the supervisor today who wasn't very happy that I wouldn't allow a rental security guard escort their tech into the power room that has a 400kva ups that feeds most of this building and equipment with out an engineer present.  

I told them to call me back after the 15th to schedule a date:-D
I have a bet with a co-worker that they show back up tomorrow:blink:


----------



## hardline (Nov 10, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> believe me, I'm not going to let them walk all over me.  i talked to the supervisor today who wasn't very happy that I wouldn't allow a rental security guard escort their tech into the power room that has a 400kva ups that feeds most of this building and equipment with out an engineer present.
> 
> I told them to call me back after the 15th to schedule a date:-D
> I have a bet with a co-worker that they show back up tomorrow:blink:



ya a minimally paid tech 400kva doesn't sound like a good combo.

the herb that was suposed to dj hasn't shown up yet so they asked me to dj. i said sure if you will pay $1000 fee. they just looked at me with their eyes glazed over. so i said give me a $150 in cash right now and ill play a few of my mixes. now i got a buck fidy and a beer in my hand. 

this a showcase event for party planers and pr companies. so it was their responsibility to staff the event not the venue.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 10, 2008)

I just got home from my class.  I'm glad I didn't drink before class tonight because for the first time this semester, I actually learned something I didn't know how to do before, Object Oriented Programming.  I used to know how to do this on c++, but Java is really different.  Professor told me I'm over complicating my labs though.  I try to write the most efficient or portable code.  He asked me to write the simplest code and to stop overthinking the instructions.

Well I'm going to catch a nap on the sofa so I can head back into work in a few hours.


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

I was told I have a lot of work to do on my paper... great idea and she's never had anyone compare/contrast these characters before, but she felt some of my arguments were weak and I needed to expand on other ideas. Looks like I have some work to do...


----------



## hardline (Nov 10, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I just got home from my class.  I'm glad I didn't drink before class tonight because for the first time this semester, I actually learned something I didn't know how to do before, Object Oriented Programming.  I used to know how to do this on c++, but Java is really different.  Professor told me I'm over complicating my labs though.  I try to write the most efficient or portable code.  He asked me to write the simplest code and to stop overthinking the instructions.
> 
> Well I'm going to catch a nap on the sofa so I can head back into work in a few hours.



it is interesting the differences between java and c. your preff is a new gen programer. most people writing j dont think in term of being efficient or anything else for that matter. its one of the reasons J is such a processor pig. 

just got home from the event. was a waste of time. the owner was trying to get me to go out and down to one of his other places but i man-ed up and came home.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

Watching my buddy killing it in a $100 Rebuy even on pokerstars...he's 4th in chips right now..with a $33,000 first prize..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)

Watching some TV


----------



## hardline (Nov 10, 2008)

went outside with the cat and as i sat down on my deck i felt snort of a big animal. both me and my cat turnd ever so slowley an dturn around to see two huge dear. like 3 feet from my face. we all kinda eyballed each other for a second. then my cat freaked and ran. the dear bolted as well. im not really sure who was more scared the dear, my cat or me.


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

hardline said:


> went outside with the cat and as i sat down on my deck i felt snort of a big animal. both me and my cat turnd ever so slowley an dturn around to see two huge dear. like 3 feet from my face. we all kinda eyballed each other for a second. then my cat freaked and ran. the dear bolted as well. im not really sure who was more scared the dear, my cat or me.


:lol: At least it wasn't a bear!

Right now.. too awake to sleep, too tired to do anything. I have a feeling the boy will be waking a few times tonight...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

Eating an apple from a bag of Galas we bought in May, I think, and it's as good now as then. Scary.


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol: At least it wasn't a bear!
> 
> Right now.. too awake to sleep, too tired to do anything. I have a feeling the boy will be waking a few times tonight...



at my lake house in sussex im super carefull about bears but the deer in union country in nj is getting pretty crazy. the few hunts the have dont really help because the deer population has moved from the wooded areas to the backyards. i actually think its kinda cool having deer around but dear bring other predatory animals and there are a lot of cats and dogs. the family pet comes before the deer. its a strange battle being waged.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Crazy. We live in a city of 35000 in a downtownish area (houses on 1/4 acre lots) and a few years back, a bear was sighted at my friend's house only 2 streets away. Apparently, deer have run down our street, too.  All this nature in suburbia definitely brings challenges. My daughter had a deer tick on her yesterday, presumably from our dog (whose outdoor time is limited to on the tie out in our yard).  

Then again, that's what happens when you take away wildlife habitat for new construction...


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Crazy. We live in a city of 35000 in a downtownish area (houses on 1/4 acre lots) and a few years back, a bear was sighted at my friend's house only 2 streets away. Apparently, deer have run down our street, too.  All this nature in suburbia definitely brings challenges. My daughter had a deer tick on her yesterday, presumably from our dog (whose outdoor time is limited to on the tie out in our yard).
> 
> Then again, that's what happens when you take away wildlife habitat for new construction...



its sorta like the animals have said well shit you have this big lawn and you not home all day so i am going to use it. its goiving new meaning to suburaban jungle.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Ugh...just work up from my power nap.  Got to head into work.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> it is interesting the differences between java and c. your preff is a new gen programer. most people writing j dont think in term of being efficient or anything else for that matter. its one of the reasons J is such a processor pig.
> .



I was always tought that your 'main' shouldn't really "do" anything except call on other functions (or methods). So I've been adding a bunch of additional code to our labs, which my professor doesn't like!  Oh well, at least I know better and by teaching our future code writers this way, we'll be keeping the processor designers busy.


----------



## ski220 (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Crazy.
> 
> Then again, that's what happens when you take away wildlife habitat for new construction...



WRONG!  That is not why the wildlife has been expanding into urban areas.  It is true when you move into wilderness areas.  Wild animals are expanding their territories because there has been no controlling pressures i.e. lack of hunting for food, land not used for farming, lack of natural controls (preditors) etc. that has allowed populations to expand.  Connecticut, as an example, was almost completely clear cut and farmed and hunted until the middle of the last century.  We could use wwII as a defining date for convenience.  

Don't mean to flame you personally, but this is just one example of popular media myths that have become excepted as truths by an ignorent population.  

Deer ticks are just one of the hazards to humans trying to co-exist with wild life.   If there was one tick, there's more.  Chidren are very succeptible to picking them up as they crawl around in the yard and have more delicate skin.  If she's outside check her carefully every day.  Check your self too.


----------



## dmc (Nov 11, 2008)

ski220 said:


> WRONG!  That is not why the wildlife has been expanding into urban areas.  It is true when you move into wilderness areas.  Wild animals are expanding their territories because there has been no controlling pressures i.e. lack of hunting for food, land not used for farming, lack of natural controls (preditors) etc. that has allowed populations to expand.  Connecticut, as an example, was almost completely clear cut and farmed and hunted until.



So if I build a house and garage with a driveway that used to be woods... where do the deer that lived there now go?   Do they just vanish?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

I just got home from work a little while ago and I've had a little too much caffeine, so I'm going to catch up on some posts missed while at school and sleeping tonight, get some breakfast, shoot my boss an email on how the maintenance work went and take another nap.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Getting ready for another day of work..


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Getting ready for another day of work..



Nice avatar. I've got a friend who looks just like Sgt Dingle.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 11, 2008)

Up and in a reflective mood thinking of my family members who served and made the ultimate sacrifice that we may enjoy our freedom . 

Also praying this am for a young man i once coached  that is an Army Lt Col   who left his young family to answer the call making his second tour in Afghanistan .


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

Right now I'm hunting for a document that is somewhere in my office   Used to know exactly where it was UNTIL we did some office rearrangement a couple of months ago


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

Getting ready to install that bathroom light.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Laundry. And I hate it. Softshells in the washer, load in the dryer, and 3 loads waiting to be folded.  Then the pile of dishes needs to be conquered. 

All I want for Christmas is a maid!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Laundry. And I hate it. Softshells in the washer, load in the dryer, and 3 loads waiting to be folded.  Then the pile of dishes needs to be conquered.
> 
> All I want for Christmas is a maid!



Start training the young'uns


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 11, 2008)

Cleaning house. I know I must be sick, have Veterans Day off and what do I do is clean house. No, I don't mind, it's easier when hubby's not home and under foot.....  Plus it frees up the weekend to do other stuff.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Just work up and enjoying some coffee.  Had some weird ski dreams again.
Going to hit the shower in a few, meet up with one of my friends at Trader Joes and pick up some of that dirt cheap red wine while I'm there.  Then maybe hit the leaves.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 11, 2008)

Just back from walking 3 miles in a very brisk wind spitting snow -- but alas not accumulating

Queen just returning from a $1100 dental visit -- calling doc jeff


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in from screwing on some bronze tabs at a bronze memorial park..eating lunch..then uncrating measuring throwing out the wood on another dozen or so granite bases that just arrived.  We also got a big freaking sculpture from china..the crate is freaking huge..probably 300 cubic feet..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from walking 3 miles in a very brisk wind spitting snow -- but alas not accumulating
> 
> Queen just returning from a $1100 dental visit -- calling doc jeff



Wow $1100...caps and root canel type stuff I guess..and I bitch over a $99 cleaning and $120 fillings..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow $1100...caps and root canel type stuff I guess..and I bitch over a $99 cleaning and $120 fillings..



 Nope ONE  cap -and a cleaning and of COURSE an INSPECTION fee


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice avatar. I've got a friend who looks just like Sgt Dingle.



LOL..Reno 911 is awesome..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

Got the bathroom lite fixture done after 6 roundtrips from the basement circuit panel to the attic.  Ate lunch, digesting, then heading to the gym in about 20 min.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Folded 3 loads of laundry, hung up the jackets, laundry going in washer & dryer, took a shower, ate some lunch... now I should do some homework.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nope ONE  cap -and a cleaning and of COURSE an INSPECTION fee



Wow...I need to brush and floss some more..a cap is almost as much as a ski trip out west..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from walking 3 miles in a very brisk wind spitting snow -- but alas not accumulating
> 
> Queen just returning from a $1100 dental visit -- calling doc jeff



My kind likes those type of visits


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow...I need to brush and floss some more..a cap is almost as much as a ski trip out west..




In some offices, WAY more than a trip out West.  The highest fee I've heard thrown around for a single crown(cap) is $5000  And that number is being charged currently in a couple of offices (New York City, Los Angeles and Miami) by some self proclaimed "dentist to the stars" who based on his self love of promotion via multiple 2nd and 3rd rate "tabloid dental journals" seems to have never have seen a tooth in his career that isn't in need of either a crown of a veneer.  I will though give the guy credit, he's very, very, very smooth at marketing, and could if given a few days to get his sell-rap down could probably sell a few tons of ice to an eskimo


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

Right now I'm looking out the window in my office watching the very lucrative new speed trap that the town cops just set up today.  It's like the cop is going fishing at a fish hatchery with all the "bites" he's getting


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> In some offices, WAY more than a trip out West.  The highest fee I've heard thrown around for a single crown(cap) is $5000  And that number is being charged currently in a couple of offices (New York City, Los Angeles and Miami) by some self proclaimed "dentist to the stars" who based on his self love of promotion via multiple 2nd and 3rd rate "tabloid dental journals" seems to have never have seen a tooth in his career that isn't in need of either a crown of a veneer.  I will though give the guy credit, he's very, very, very smooth at marketing, and could if given a few days to get his sell-rap down could probably sell a few tons of ice to an eskimo



When is a cap needed???  Is it when there's an especially bad cavity or mainly from teeth grinding?  Most older people I have talked to have had multiple root canals, caps and bridgework but they didn't have as good dental care back in the day..I need to keep wearing my mouth guard everynight to preserve the stumps I have..lol


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When is a cap needed???  Is it when there's an especially bad cavity or mainly from teeth grinding?  Most older people I have talked to have had multiple root canals, caps and bridgework but they didn't have as good dental care back in the day..I need to keep wearing my mouth guard everynight to preserve the stumps I have..lol



Loose rule of thumb about when a cap is recommened is if the size of the potential filling is greater than 50% of the visible tooth structure, then from a mechanical standpoint, the cap is going to more durable/long lasting than a filling


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Loose rule of thumb about when a cap is recommened is if the size of the potential filling is greater than 50% of the visible tooth structure, then from a mechanical standpoint, the cap is going to more durable/long lasting than a filling



 Doc what's YOUR opinion re the  use of ARESTIN  ??
The Queen had a gap # of 5 on 2 wisdom teeth they recommended ARESTIN as a treatment  never heard of it  -----  i had my Wisdom teeth Yanked yrs ago so i could have an excuse if i uttered something stupid 

Anyway- so whats' the deal on ARESTIN ?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Loose rule of thumb about when a cap is recommened is if the size of the potential filling is greater than 50% of the visible tooth structure, then from a mechanical standpoint, the cap is going to more durable/long lasting than a filling



I looked it up on google and the cheapest caps are $500..probably in Kentucky or somewhere like that.  

Right now I'm cleaning up my desk at work and taking out the trash..I'm also writing up a contract for a customer whose a 4 hour drive away.  I sell lots of tombstones through the mail/phone.  It's a win win situation..the customers love the convenience and it saves alot of time..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Doc what's YOUR opinion re the  use of ARESTIN  ??
> The Queen had a gap # of 5 on 2 wisdom teeth they recommended ARESTIN as a treatment  never heard of it  -----  i had my Wisdom teeth Yanked yrs ago so i could have an excuse if i uttered something stupid
> 
> Anyway- so whats' the deal on ARESTIN ?



http://www.arestin.com/

wow I have never learned so much about denistry in one day..it's actually pretty interesting and I've heard it pays well enough to buy Season tickets to the Patriots..


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

around 1 last night my bones started to get all achy so i shitcanned my day and spent it in bed drinking vitiman C tea with honey and sleeping. i feel much better now. i have a big party that i have to dj tomorrow so i tried to rest today. i have no events for a whole week. woot


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> around 1 last night my bones started to get all achy so i shitcanned my day and spent it in bed drinking vitiman C tea with honey and sleeping. i feel much better now. i have a big party that i have to dj tomorrow so i tried to rest today. i have no events for a whole week. woot



Do things slow down alot after the Holidays?


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> around 1 last night my bones started to get all achy so i shitcanned my day and spent it in bed drinking vitiman C tea with honey and sleeping. i feel much better now. i have a big party that i have to dj tomorrow so i tried to rest today. i have no events for a whole week. woot


Take it easy.

Just did some MORE laundry. Maybe I should do it more often to keep on top of it...  Still haven't washed the dishes. Getting dark already... feeling less motivated. Though i still have 15 lbs of potatoes that I need to start using up... they never last long around here before going green or rotting.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Though i still have 15 lbs of potatoes that I need to start using up... they never last long around here before going green or rotting.



my father used to make potato pancakes. i don't know the real recipe but basically he'd grate many pounds of potato, add salt and drop into table-top deep fryer.  i loved them plain but my brother would put apple sauce on them.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Doc what's YOUR opinion re the  use of ARESTIN  ??
> The Queen had a gap # of 5 on 2 wisdom teeth they recommended ARESTIN as a treatment  never heard of it  -----  i had my Wisdom teeth Yanked yrs ago so i could have an excuse if i uttered something stupid
> 
> Anyway- so whats' the deal on ARESTIN ?



Good stuff IMHO.  I see very regular and predictable results with it in my office on patients with gum pockets of less than 7 millimeters.  Basically, the Arestin is a roughly 2 week time released low dose antibiotic that targets the type of bacteria that typically are present in larger numbers in active areas of gum disease.  It's "injected" as a yellow powder that after interacting with saliva quickly gains the consistency of basically rubber cement.  The antibiotic molecules are embedded within that rebber cement like substance and then dissolve and release the antibiotic directly within the gum pocket for 10 to 14 days.  With the exception of a slight sensation of pressure for about 5 minutes after it's injected into the site, rarely is there any discomfort.

My office is administering Arestin on average to 3 to 5 patients a week, so I see it's results very regularly and keep buying more of it because it works very well


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 11, 2008)

figuring an exit plan...how to sell my biz and into something else...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Good stuff IMHO.  I see very regular and predictable results with it in my office on patients with gum pockets of less than 7 millimeters.  Basically, the Arestin is a roughly 2 week time released low dose antibiotic that targets the type of bacteria that typically are present in larger numbers in active areas of gum disease.  It's "injected" as a yellow powder that after interacting with saliva quickly gains the consistency of basically rubber cement.  The antibiotic molecules are embedded within that rebber cement like substance and then dissolve and release the antibiotic directly within the gum pocket for 10 to 14 days.  With the exception of a slight sensation of pressure for about 5 minutes after it's injected into the site, rarely is there any discomfort.
> 
> My office is administering Arestin on average to 3 to 5 patients a week, so I see it's results very regularly and keep buying more of it because it works very well



Thanks Doc - You're a gentleman and a scholar !!!
  Based on your feedback --The Queen will get it done tomorrow morning again thanks for your assistance 

Warp


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Doc - You're a gentleman and a scholar !!!
> Based on your feedback --The Queen will get it done tomorrow morning again thanks for your assistance
> 
> Warp



I forgot to add one thing Warp, which should really help clarify how satisfied I am with Arestin and it's results.  I used in on my own father a couple of months ago, and by no means do I have an evil feelings towards him


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Take it easy.
> 
> Just did some MORE laundry. Maybe I should do it more often to keep on top of it...  Still haven't washed the dishes. Getting dark already... feeling less motivated. Though i still have 15 lbs of potatoes that I need to start using up... they never last long around here before going green or rotting.



I stopped buying individual Idaho bakers (too pricey) and buy 5 lb bags of local/regionally grown spuds. If we haven't used them up within a coupla weeks, I bake the remaining potatoes off, peel, cut and make a batch of homefries that I keep in the fridge. Makes a good side dish reheated for bfast and dinner. Occasionally, I'll make a bake potato, cheddar, bacon soup or use em in some other kinda soup or stew. Or mashies. We love the spud!

I'm relaxing after a pretty hard workout and getting ready to prep some dinner.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I stopped buying individual Idaho bakers (too pricey) and buy 5 lb bags of local/regionally grown spuds. If we haven't used them up within a coupla weeks, I bake the remaining potatoes off, peel, cut and make a batch of homefries that I keep in the fridge. Makes a good side dish reheated for bfast and dinner. Occasionally, I'll make a bake potato, cheddar, bacon soup or use em in some other kinda soup or stew. Or mashies. We love the spud!
> 
> I'm relaxing after a pretty hard workout and getting ready to prep some dinner.


Great tip! Big Y had 5 lb bags on sale this week: buy 1 get 2 free. So we're overflowing with them. :lol: Right now I'm roasting some with this garlic bread seasoning I sell. That took care of most of 1 bag anyway, with anticipated leftovers.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Great tip! Big Y had 5 lb bags on sale this week: buy 1 get 2 free. So we're overflowing with them. :lol: Right now I'm roasting some with this garlic bread seasoning I sell. That took care of most of 1 bag anyway, with anticipated leftovers.



Roasting is a great way, too. We toss some carrots in, seasoning, oil, done.


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

i just got a call for another dj gig on saturday at Hudson terrace. i gota play there then shoot downtown. i think there is going to be an upswing in dj gig with all the holliday parties we have to do. i kinda like djing more than teching. it will be kinda funny when i start charging for being the tech and dj.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm watching a news story on Fox about girls kissing girls. No lie.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

Watching _The Shield_ and cooling down after 45 minutes on the excercise bike and 15 minutes on my Skier's Edge


----------



## dmc (Nov 11, 2008)

..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2008)

dmc said:


> ..


Post of the day...:blink:


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm watching a news story on Fox about girls kissing girls. No lie.


http://www.fox61.com/pages/landing_...sed-A-Controversy=1&blockID=131549&feedID=341

They mentioned how this surge in experimentation seems to be coming about because of some pop song called "I Kissed A Girl" that's out now.  SHRUG. Then mentioned this happened once before when a similarly-themed song came out in 1995. I do remember my senior year of high school being when quite a few of the juniors experimented with being bi... it was the trendy thing to do.

You should have seen all the YouTube vids they had of girls kissing... and video they shot in some club in New Haven.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> http://www.fox61.com/pages/landing_...sed-A-Controversy=1&blockID=131549&feedID=341
> 
> They mentioned how this surge in experimentation seems to be coming about because of some pop song called "I Kissed A Girl" that's out now.  SHRUG. Then mentioned this happened once before when a similarly-themed song came out in 1995. I do remember my senior year of high school being when quite a few of the juniors experimented with being bi... it was the trendy thing to do.
> 
> You should have seen all the YouTube vids they had of girls kissing... and video they shot in some club in New Haven.



Have you seen the video....yowzers!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 11, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm watching a news story on Fox about girls kissing girls. No lie.



I was wondering why I hadn't gone to bed 1.5 hours ago, but now I'm wishing I'd been watching Fox.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Have you seen the video....yowzers!!!



"We're sorry, this video is no longer available."

Bit of a letdown, there.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> "We're sorry, this video is no longer available."
> 
> Bit of a letdown, there.


that's weird...try a direct link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAp9BKosZXs


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats what all you guys think happens at sleepovers, isn't it? :lol:

She reminds me of that actress who was in _The Craft_.

Right now... Seinfeld is on in the background, was playing Mob Wars on Facebook. I should read but I'm getting tired now and will likely go to sleep soon.


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do things slow down alot after the Holidays?



ya for the most part its when i get to do most of my riding. from now till new years its pretty nuts as far as parties go. corperate parties out the wazu. after new years i start a big residential project but i really don't have to onsite that much and its only over in edgewater.



RootDKJ said:


> Have you seen the video....yowzers!!!



i get like 6 or 7 requests a night for that song. i always ask for a kiss first before ill play it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

off to take a shower, make some coffee and head in to work!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

counting to one million


----------



## krisskis (Nov 12, 2008)

Working damnit!!! Its nights like this that i hate my job AND my coworkers!!! Everyone and everything is pissing me off tonight. I swear everyone is PMSing!! And I'm NOT!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm listening to a bunch of engineers (who don't work for me) try to coordinate a major complicated technical service verification, but they don't understand the point of why we're doing this systems test.  I think they didn't understand the scope of the project, so they're only 1/2 done.


----------



## krisskis (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm listening to a bunch of engineers (who don't work for me) try to coordinate a major complicated technical service verification, but they don't understand the point of why we're doing this systems test.  I think they didn't understand the scope of the project, so they're only 1/2 done.



Haha...sounds like what going on here right now!! We have a printer that spits out our lab slips for the morning blood draws and its saying its out of paper. Im sitting here giggling to myself watching 2 resident docs and a RN trying to figure out how to put paper in it. Trying to figure out how long im gonna laugh at them til i get up and do it for them....LOLOL.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd let them struggle, just for kicks


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 12, 2008)

severine said:


> I do remember my senior year of high school being when quite a few of the juniors experimented with being bi... it was the trendy thing to do.



:-o go on


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

Up at 5AM today, fell asleep early last nite watching "Ms. Pettigrew lives for a day". As much as I enjoy Francis McDormand's acting, this was a snoozer. Did a preseason downhill exercise on the steeps we have nearby in Fairmount park. Basically, doing hop turns downhillfor about 200 yards, climbing back up, repeat. Coffee, news, markets right now.


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> :-o go on


:lol: Family forum, right? 

Right now.. just got back from the pediatrician's office. Staple removal went smoothly. Sitting down to finally eat some breakfast... hoping this awful headache will go away.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 12, 2008)

just finished installing bathroom exhaust fan and cleaning the the guts of our gas fireplace insert in the LR , now off to vacuum last of the leaves---------------- another Brisk sunny day  another hard frost last nite was in the low 20's


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

Back from some boring deliveries..surfing the net..going to get a snack from the mini-mart across the street..thinking about some LongTrail blackberry wheat after work..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

Low energy level after early morning workout. Wishing it was next week already.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 12, 2008)

Just finished my stretching routine after a brisk 3 mile power walk a hr ago . Doing teh lunch thing while surfing


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2008)

Fed kids snacks, changed the bedding, washing more laundry, folded laundry, still battling a headache. Ugh. I want a nap............


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

I just work up.  I feel like crap.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

I just doublechecked the proofs for our new pricebook..If anybody needs a monument PM me..prices are rising for 2009..so you don't want to miss out on locking in 2008 prices..


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2008)

Wishing my kids weren't such animals and would just take a nap. I'm exhausted today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

I finally got some food and coffee, and I'm starting to wake up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I finally got some food and coffee, and I'm starting to wake up.



When do you have to go back to work?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When do you have to go back to work?


my boss kinda wanted me to come back in now to work on a problem with him but I'm not really feeling it.  He understands though.

I'll keep up on email and answer phone calls during the day today, love my crackberry.

I'll head back in tomorrow morning around 9-10


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

Playing in a $2.75 poker tournement with over 4,000 players..I just beat AQ with 44..to double up off the bat...I'm also playing a $16.50 turbo tournement in about 30 minutes..just playing $25 for shitz and giggles..then getting some dinner..probably some sort of takeout and hopefully late which means I won some money

I'm 181st in chips out of 4200 players so far...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

I went out to Trader Joe's for some of that dirt cheap cabernet sauvignon they have..love $3 wine!

Now I'm going to rifle through the chest freezer for some grub for dinner.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

Crockpottin Chix Cacciatore and some italian sausage. Partying.


----------



## hardline (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I just work up.  I feel like crap.



ya i have felt like crap since monday night. body is all funky. stayed in bed as much as posible till tonight.

this birthday party has turned into an engagement party. this is going to be a total shitshow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I went out to Trader Joe's for some of that dirt cheap cabernet sauvignon they have..love $3 wine!
> 
> Now I'm going to rifle through the chest freezer for some grub for dinner.



Can we anticipate some drunken posts later on?????  I have more than half a case of Blackberry wheat but I'm going to finish this poker tournement first.  I busted out of the $2.75 tournement but I'm running hot in the $16.50 turbo..

I began with 2,000 chips and there were 1665 entrants
Now there are 950 players remaining and I've chipped up to 10,600..mainly due to a flopped full house that tripled me up..now am hoping to coast to the money and hopefully make a decent score..$4,400 for 1st place..if I win I'm getting some Pontoons..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

A shortstacked player with 2300 chips went all in and I was staring down at pocket 8's..I instacalled and my oppenant showed pocket 5's...flop, turn, river blanked for both of us and now I'm over 13,000 chips..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Can we anticipate some drunken posts later on?????  I have more than half a case of Blackberry wheat but I'm going to finish this poker tournement first.  I busted out of the $2.75 tournement but I'm running hot in the $16.50 turbo..
> 
> I began with 2,000 chips and there were 1665 entrants
> Now there are 950 players remaining and I've chipped up to 10,600..mainly due to a flopped full house that tripled me up..now am hoping to coast to the money and hopefully make a decent score..$4,400 for 1st place..if I win I'm getting some Pontoons..


perhaps...after all it's Ski Patrol night.

Good luck, hope you win


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> perhaps...after all it's Ski Patrol night.
> 
> Good luck, hope you win



Thanks..up to 16,300 chips..15th place with 600 remaining..I love turbos the blinds go up every 5 minutes..


----------



## hardline (Nov 12, 2008)

kinda bored it wasn't worth it to fight rush hour traffic only to turn around and come back in so i have just been sitting the booth going thru music. i really need to get a crash pad in the city. so i have somewhere to chill at times like this. i feel a little bit better after a hot toddy but my apetite has gone out the window.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

surfing the net..drinking beer..enjoying a nice peaceful evening..I'm going to go on a walk around my hood a little later on,.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

Drinkin my second manhattan and reading some f'up financial news. Sounds like Paulson and Bernanke finally figured out why the junk is called "toxic". What took em so long? This bailout is turning into another fiasco at lightening speed. Am I the only one that hasn't been offered a bailout?????? I'm tempted to cash advance every major credit card and tell em to go collect from Uncle Sam.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

Beer #3..Long Trail Blackberry wheat goes down so smooth..the 3rd beer goes down like the first one and I still have 13 left..yikes..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Beer #3..Long Trail Blackberry wheat goes down so smooth..the 3rd beer goes down like the first one and I still have 13 left..yikes..


how'd you make out in your game?  any new sticks coming your way?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> how'd you make out in your game?  any new sticks coming your way?




I busted out on a Flush draw before the money bubble..so no Pontoons..lol..My Nordica Blowers will have to suffice as my fat skis..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

oh well


----------



## hardline (Nov 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I busted out on a Flush draw before the money bubble..so no Pontoons..lol..My Nordica Blowers will have to suffice as my fat skis..



so what where ya going to do if ya won


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> so what where ya going to do if ya won



Buy a pair of K2 Pontoons..


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2008)

Sitting on the couch, "Criminal Minds" in the background, thinking about the 3 papers I need to edit for next week (one is just a quick fix on punctuation, thankfully), 200 pgs of one book and 8 poems that I need to read. And instead, just relaxing because it was a LONG day with the boy  not taking a nap. Cranky baby in the afternoon = very cranky mommy.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 12, 2008)

Surfing the net, CMA awards on to check out the ladies.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2008)

Watching some TV,  going through my mental checklist of things I need to bring to tommorrow nights Patriots/Jets game! :beer:  Unfortunately it looks like I need to bring the Gore-Tex


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

playing fetch with my cat


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

getting amped to watch ski patrol..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> getting amped to watch ski patrol..



Thanks for the reminder GSS!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2008)

Watching ski patrol


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Watching ski patrol


Hell Yeah!!!  I just bought my season pass for Blue today!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Hell Yeah!!!  I just bought my season pass for Blue today!



Just watch out for the "ninja" bow and arrow carrying snowboarders!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just watch out for the "ninja" bow and arrow carrying snowboarders!


 yeah, no kidding.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

Ski Patrol was action packed and mad steezy..that's my boy Blue..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Ski Patrol was action packed and mad steezy..that's my boy Blue..



Lessee, 2 minutes of skiing, 12 minutes of patroller testing and chitchat, and 8 minutes of "What happened to me? what happened to me? and "Ooooooooh, my leg...it huuuuuuurtz!!!!!!!! Yawn.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Lessee, 2 minutes of skiing, 12 minutes of patroller testing and chitchat, and 8 minutes of "What happened to me? what happened to me? and "Ooooooooh, my leg...it huuuuuuurtz!!!!!!!! Yawn.


you forgot the 4 minutes of "where's my board???"

the dumbasses who got their tickets punched were damn funny though


----------



## drjeff (Nov 13, 2008)

Right now I'm expecting the computers at my office to crash   Just had a brand new office management software program installed yesterday, and I figure that the chances of things actually working smoothly the next week or so during data conversion and training are somewhere between slim and none


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 13, 2008)

The normal workday shizzle..returning voicemails..getting together deliverables and directions within cemeteries for our driver..thinking about going across the street for a tastykake..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

Talking to my boss.  Completely under-motivated right now.  I need to go get my manager's hat on and quick!  We're having a company wide meeting at 12:30 where we're introducing a psuedo customer's bill of rights.  I'm ok with the principals of this, the manner and timing of how they are rolling this out I have problems with.  They haven't even finished the lay-off's yet!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 13, 2008)

I just had a funeral director drop us..he hardly sold anything for us was always nitpicky and on this particular order he sent in a $1200 deposit on a $6,000 monument..well we need 50% to get started, that's our policy..he collected the full amount from the family but is having cashflow issues..well if we accepted a 20% deposit we'd have cashflow issues as well..I said we can't get started on the monument and order the granite until we get 50%..and he said that he doesn't want to sell for us anymore..so unfortunately for the family they're not going to have a stone up for the holidays..It's a good thing we have over 100 other dealers and train 1-2 new ones a month..no big loss..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 13, 2008)

Right now I'm getting ready to work on my last patient of the day   Then it's off to Foxboro for the Pats/Jets game and my likely semi-feable attempts to stay dry given the swath of greens and yellows on the national weather service radar heading towards that part of MA right now


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 13, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm getting ready to work on my last patient of the day   Then it's off to Foxboro for the Pats/Jets game and my likely semi-feable attempts to stay dry given the swath of greens and yellows on the national weather service radar heading towards that part of MA right now



 Have fun Bring your wet suit and suitable WARMING fluids -  BTW the Arestin treatment went well for the Queen


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 13, 2008)

I just found out that Blue mountain is no longer opening at 7:30AM on weekends..F#cking b8llshit..now they are opening at 8AM which means it will be crowded right from the start..and I'll be losing out on 15 hours of uncrowded skiing this season..boo to Blue..


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 13, 2008)

finishnig up at work and heading to NYC. wife got tickets to Jon Stewart's "The Daily Show".


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 13, 2008)

working from home and tending the fire.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 13, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> finishnig up at work and heading to NYC. wife got tickets to Jon Stewart's "The Daily Show".



Nice..I always wanted to see that live..and pretty soon Jon won't be hosting the show..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 13, 2008)

Cleaning gals show up in an hour, tidying up around the house and knocking out some laundry.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just found out that Blue mountain is no longer opening at 7:30AM on weekends..F#cking b8llshit..now they are opening at 8AM which means it will be crowded right from the start..and I'll be losing out on 15 hours of uncrowded skiing this season..boo to Blue..


Well that really sucks.  I wonder how much that saves them in operational costs.

Onthesnow.com and Snocountry.com are both reporting a projected opening date of 12/5 for Blue.  Seems suspect to me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Well that really sucks.  I wonder how much that saves them in operational costs.
> 
> Onthesnow.com and Snocountry.com are both reporting a projected opening date of 12/5 for Blue.  Seems suspect to me.



Why does that seem suspect?  Blue always trys to open the first weekend in December..it all depends on how cold it is..in 2001..they didn't open until after Christmas and they opened December 2nd in 2005


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Why does that seem suspect?  Blue always trys to open the first weekend in December..it all depends on how cold it is..in 2001..they didn't open until after Christmas and they opened December 2nd in 2005


It seems to soon to make that kind of prediction.  I applaud their optimism however.  Sooner the better if you ask me.


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

im nursing my cold/hangover. i am so glad i have the day off today.


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2008)

Just got back from Target. I should do some homework...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> It seems to soon to make that kind of prediction.  I applaud their optimism however.  Sooner the better if you ask me.



The Pokes have had so many miserable Nov/Dec starts rainwise the past few years I gave up holding my breath. I just felt like it's been so long that we had a stellar early season that maybe this year probabilities would be in our favor for early cold and some natural. Looking out my window right now and I ain't feelin it, lol, but it's still "early".


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 13, 2008)

Taking out the trash here at work..ready to go home and be like a Cypress Hill song...then maybe hit the bar for happy hour..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 13, 2008)

Sold this lil rally, addin a few back for tomorrow. Setting up some portfolios for the CNBC Challenge starting next week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sold this lil rally, addin a few back for tomorrow. Setting up some portfolios for the CNBC Challenge starting next week.



You need to keep the little CNBC challenge in your sig again...and go for victory!!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 13, 2008)

watching baby einstein dvd with my son


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You need to keep the little CNBC challenge in your sig again...and go for victory!!!!



As of now, anybody can throw darts at stock symbols and have a shot at picking winners.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> As of now, anybody can throw darts at stock symbols and have a shot at picking winners.



Sort of like the donkeys in the online poker tournments I play in who go all in with a pair of twos..and end up cracking my aces..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 13, 2008)

Just picked up my  old classic 1992 Saab turbo from the shop..the wiper transmission went Monday so 
I  had some work done on it and saved $400  on parts i found from a Saab recycler Original parts house wanted WAY 2 friggin much . I had used this reycler before and saved huge bucks on a some parts I'm happy its a neat old car that i hate to get rid of and only has 96 k on it


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

started working on a 24 hour mix/programming for a hotel lobby and resturant. first time i have done this. they want specific  moods at different times of the day. im not really sure what i am going to use to record it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

shopping for a new computer


----------



## hardline (Nov 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> shopping for a new computer



lappy or desktop. i am really happy with the vostro 1510 i picked up after my bag got stolen. its really light i wish they had done the same finish on the top as the inside the gloss finish as already stratched. just designed and ordered a laptop skin for it. i need to get a new neoprene laptop sleave for it as well.


----------



## krisskis (Nov 14, 2008)

Working....trying to get through the night with a terrible cold that i got from my daughter.

Its amazing that i never catch any freakin' disease thats floating around my unit but sure enough, if my daughter gets a cold, im gonna have it within a few days.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 14, 2008)

In the office, trying to wake up.

Got home a little after 1 from the Pats game last night (great game, disappointing end for us pats fans), girlfriend was being a blanket hog, so I was cold all night and didn't sleep well...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

Getting ready for work..


----------



## Glenn (Nov 14, 2008)

Cup of coffee. Prepping to proctor and exam...then meet with Finance to crunch some numbers for next year's health insurance. We're actually lowering rates. Woohoo!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

hardline said:


> lappy or desktop. i am really happy with the vostro 1510 i picked up after my bag got stolen. its really light i wish they had done the same finish on the top as the inside the gloss finish as already stratched. just designed and ordered a laptop skin for it. i need to get a new neoprene laptop sleave for it as well.


Desktop.  Work gets me a new laptop every 3 years.
I need something that holds 3-4 hdd's.  I should really look at the crap dell email me more often.  a few days ago, they were offering the sc440 server for $199


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

packing up car for a weekend roadtrip    2.5 hrs downstate to see relatives & friends for a   combo pre-thanksgiving  celebration and  Queen's  belated birthday party in our original  hometown . 

gonna have a GOOD time -- also  hit some ski shops in that area ,


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 14, 2008)

Back from a nice hike in the woods with the pups. As much as I hate seeing rain, there's something magical about days like today, mist rising up from the ground and creek, and there's this wonderful earthy, mushroomy, minerally smell in the air. Yeah, I know what's coming, and no, it isn't me. Canadian geese and mallards honking it up, saw a small herd of whitetails. Despite living within city limits, there is a decent amount of nature to enjoy around here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with Moe..I enjoy foggy/rainy days..Sunshine is over-rated..

Right now I'm at work..surfing the net..the boss is playing golf right now in the mud..he's hardcore.  I was updating sales figures..we already matched last years sales with more than 6 weeks to go which is awesome..it means we'll all get nice year end bonuses..I'm also working on a postcard mailing going out to 400 funeral homes..so fun..but it's a Friday so I can't complain..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

I just finished reading the last 10 or so posts in the Kzone dying thread.  After reading that, Ive decided to put my house up for sale.  Wife won't be happy but I think if she reads the jerseyness going on there, she'll be cool with it.:-o


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2008)

Wishing I had a straightjacket for the baby. Or at least a way to keep him in his crib... I'm so tired....


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 14, 2008)

I just ran over o CVS and on my way back I saw a cop and a tow truck. Not too unusual, but they were trying to jimmy the door on the cop car. The dude locked himself out. :smash: :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2008)

That's pretty funny! :lol:

The boy finally fell asleep so once my daughter is done eating her oatmeal lunch, I'll be doing some homework reading.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 14, 2008)

Churnin and burnin, sell and short the rallies, buy and cover the drops. Eatin some soup and headin to the gym around 1.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I just finished reading the last 10 or so posts in the Kzone dying thread.  After reading that, Ive decided to put my house up for sale.  Wife won't be happy but I think if she reads the jerseyness going on there, she'll be cool with it.:-o



Are you really going to sell your house..you can always move in with me..I have a nice couch..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

Wrapping things up at work..I freaking love that we close down at Noon on Fridays...especially when ski season finally rolls around..once Blue mountain opens..my Friday routine is getting changed at work, hitting up sheetz for sugar free red bull and Ghetto nachos and then on the lift at Blue mountain the true mountain before 1PM..

I'm starving like marvin..I'm gonna get a heady ass'd lunch somewhere..something MSY..even better than Subway..if that's possible..something with bacon..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are you really going to sell your house..you can always move in with me..I have a nice couch..


no, but I did remove the NJ from my profile:uzi:

the commute from PA would kill me if I has to do it everyday


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wrapping things up at work..I freaking love that we close down at Noon on Fridays...especially when ski season finally rolls around..once Blue mountain opens..my Friday routine is getting changed at work, hitting up sheetz for sugar free red bull and Ghetto nachos and then on the lift at Blue mountain the true mountain before 1PM..
> 
> I'm starving like marvin..I'm gonna get a heady ass'd lunch somewhere..something MSY..even better than Subway..if that's possible..something with bacon..


I just usually take off from work completely on Fridays


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> no, but I did remove the NJ from my profile:uzi:
> 
> the commute from PA would kill me if I has to do it everyday



In my old apartment complex there were a couple people who would commute to Manhatten...they'd drive 15 minutes to the park and ride by 33 and 78..then take a bus into the city..crazy but they only paid 700 bucks a month in rent..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I just usually take off from work completely on Fridays



Awesome..when I started working for the monument company, Fridays were a normal workday but the boss said that if sales remained good and we got all our work done..we'd go to a halfday on Friday..I'm so spoiled by it now that if I help out with deliveries on a Friday morning and we don't get back until 1:00PM..I feel like I worked an hour of overtime.  I occasionally have a Saturday appointment but it's typically for under 2 hours.  

Right now gonna get small..and keep surfing the net..so much to look at and I still have a few dozen threads to catch up on here..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Awesome..when I started working for the monument company, Fridays were a normal workday but the boss said that if sales remained good and we got all our work done..we'd go to a halfday on Friday..I'm so spoiled by it now that if I help out with deliveries on a Friday morning and we don't get back until 1:00PM..I feel like I worked an hour of overtime.  I occasionally have a Saturday appointment but it's typically for under 2 hours.
> 
> Right now gonna get small..and keep surfing the net..so much to look at and I still have a few dozen threads to catch up on here..


I have the same kinda deal with my boss, so long as my work for the week is done before I leave on Thursday, he's got no problems with me taking Friday off.  Some weeks I'm at work until 8 or 9 pm just to finish up.


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2008)

That was one nice thing about my old job... our work week was over at 12:30PM Friday... and "full time" was only 32.5 hours a week.

The boss sucked a$$ though........

Right now, trying to stay awake. I think I'll go make some coffee....


----------



## drjeff (Nov 14, 2008)

About to leave the office and go pick up my slightly early birthday present


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> About to leave the office and go pick up my slightly early birthday present




Sounds like SOMEONE is getting some new ski gear :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 14, 2008)

Back from the gym, wife said the foot and toe feel OK, ankle is a little weak. Drinking some apple cider and checkin end of day numbers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

I just went to the Farmers market and bought lots of food for under 20 bucks..right now eating a gyro..and surfing AlpineZone..wow this site is active now...I have a page of new threads from the last 3 hours..wow I went 3 hours without check AZ..I must have been in a coma..lol


----------



## hardline (Nov 14, 2008)

just worked out a deal where i will program allt he music for the viintage wine bar every month. hardline's muzak service.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

Watching Sons of Anarchy


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Sounds like SOMEONE is getting some new ski gear :lol:



Nope,  just the object that is Root DKJ's avatar 

Right now I'm watching Artie Lange on The Jimmy Kimmel Show


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Nope,  just the object that is Root DKJ's avatar



drool

I NEED a smoker

love food gear

picked up a meat grinder / sausage stuffer this week, had my first go of it tonight and it was GREAT

I'll post a TR over the weekend :grin:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> drool
> 
> I NEED a smoker
> 
> ...



Definite Sunday de-virgination of the Orion TR potential for me this weekend


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)

Right now I'm catching up on my regular Thursday Night TV shows that I missed while at the Patriots/Jets game thanks to the DVR


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

I took a little nap and now I'm in full on insomniac mode..there is a raging Thunderstorm with constant lightning..the winds just picked up and the temperature is near 60 degrees.  Summers last hurrah..one more day to wear sandals..then winter sends summer back to Florida..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)

Just about to brave the weather and take the oldest kid to gymnastics class (which hopefully will be the last Saturday one until May based on Mount Snow's operating schedule  )


----------



## Geoff (Nov 15, 2008)

I just opened the back door to let one of the cats out for the 5,315,817th time this morning.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> drool
> 
> I NEED a smoker
> 
> ...



My grandfather gave me his.  I've yet to use it though.  I'll be looking forward to your report.



drjeff said:


> Definite Sunday de-virgination of the Orion TR potential for me this weekend


Take a picture of it now, because it will never look that shiny again!  Oh BTW, the instructions recommend Matchlite, no need.  Regular Kingsford works just fine.  Just remember to fill the rings up.    Can't wait for the TR!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

Playing fetch the cat again while I wait for the brain juice...er coffee to finish brewing


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)

Right now I'm getting really hungry since there's currrently a show on The Travel Channel about great american fried food locations (I'm talking fried turkey's and chicken fried steaks - NOT McDonalds  )  and this weather has me feeling too lethargic to get up and get the remote


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2008)

Working


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 15, 2008)

Stayed in bed late and watched an old B/W movie about a whaling ship and its captain, Bering Joy. Walked the pups and hit some sales at the Superfresh. Queen Bee's foot and toe seem to be doing fine, still a little tender, but she greenlit the trip to VT.  Now, she's got me by the balls until I pull outta Philly next Wed. and she'll have me runnin around like her cabana boy. I guess all that good will and being frugal for 6 months didn't add up to much "capital" or it's a shitty exchange rate. Oh, well.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

I just woke up from a nice 5 hour nap..now I'm just catching up on a few posts on here before going out and hunting down some lunch..It's 68 degrees with a south wind..the last warm sub-tropical air before winter arrives..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> drool
> 
> I NEED a smoker
> 
> ...




I'm looking forward to the report..I freaking love sausage..mmmm


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm in hell (Walmart). Queen is looking at fabrics and curtain rods. 

Good thing I can get AZ on my crackberry!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm in hell (Walmart). Queen is looking at fabrics and curtain rods.
> 
> Good thing I can get AZ on my crackberry!



Hopefully you at least get lunch out of the deal..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hopefully you at least get lunch out of the deal..


Oh yeah


----------



## hardline (Nov 15, 2008)

just got up. what a crazy night. fun but crazy. think im going to crack a beer and order some food. just found out i gota stay uptown because one of the owners wants to have a party. i like the cj booth uptown better anyway.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

Watching the rain come down..and hoping that today is the last day of summertime temperatures...it's so freaking muggy..the grass is green and a few little flowers are still around...I just watched the beginning of the cold front come through with some heavy rain and thunder..it's still 70 degrees out.  

Watching my buddy killing it in a $100 rebuy tournement on pokerstars.  I might play a freeroll with some of my points..


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2008)

Wishing I had some adults to hang with tonight.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 15, 2008)

Went to the gym, prepped up the veggies for a batch of cacciatore sauce, gettin small, tried watching "Zohan" and turned it off, tried watching "Starship Trooper 3", stopped that, too, really sucked.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

Drinking Rolling rock..Heating up a few potato skins...making a steak later on...then probably taking a long walk..


----------



## severine (Nov 15, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Wishing I had some adults to hang with tonight.


I really feel for you. Wishing the same...

Night 3 of trying to get the kid to stay in his crib.... not going well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

well the rollers on our sliding closet door completely exploded this morning.  I had to stop at HD anyway, so just added it to the list.  

get home, yup....wrong friggin part.  back to hd in a few to get the right one


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

My wife is out at a friend's house and the kids are zonked out. Drinking beer, posting on AZ and waiting for the storms to roll through.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 15, 2008)

Annoyed that it's warm out, windows are open and I'm in a t-shirt. 

So I'm cruising AZ with my ski hat on.


----------



## severine (Nov 15, 2008)

Taking a quick break from my homework. Kids finally went to bed and asleep about 30 minutes ago. Drinking a Tommyknocker Maple Nut Brown Ale.


----------



## hardline (Nov 15, 2008)

got to hudson terrace only to find they ( U Penn alumni) had brought three dj's up from philly. wich is great because i get paid to chill and drink beer till 12 when the next party starts.


----------



## hardline (Nov 15, 2008)

these dj's are kinda hacks. they have played like 10 128kb mp3's and because this system is so clean it sound like utter shite. they even asked my why it sounds bad. it tried to explain garbage in = garbage out. they said it sounds fine at the place the normally play. some poeple just dont get it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

just got back from Home Depot after buying the wrong sliding door hardware.

going to try to find something on demand to watch to distract me from the weather after catching up on AZ posts


----------



## MrsG (Nov 15, 2008)

Watching the Celtics on one TV . . . and, . . . . . . . . . the Wizard of Oz on the other

Ok, I have to know - how many of you have watched this movie a gazillion times and still find new stuff in it!?!?!?!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

Clone Wars, in HD....the wide angle shots in space look somewhat realistic, that or I've played this game on my Xbox too often


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2008)

I fell asleep early and now I'm up..I'm looking forward to watching the sunrise this morning..then probably taking a nap and getting some Dunkin Donuts..then the Eliptical machine to burn off the donuts.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2008)

waiting for the coffee, then I have some minor house repair stuff to do and laundry.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

Waiting for the leaves to dry out and then it's full on lawn clean-up!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 16, 2008)

Waiting for breakfast to digest a little before it time for the 5th and final round of "leaf wars" this season!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2008)

About to sit in the sauna and sweat out some toxins..doing laundry..drinking coffee


----------



## ckofer (Nov 16, 2008)

Listening to bluegrass on WUNH

http://newserver.wunh.org:8000/


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

Off to clean up the yard...


----------



## ckofer (Nov 16, 2008)

Now the folk show is on

http://newserver.wunh.org:8000/


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking at new dishwashers online as mine blew.

Also looking at new hardwood flooring for my kitchen, which is now destroyed because of said dishwasher


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Looking at new dishwashers online as mine blew.
> 
> Also looking at new hardwood flooring for my kitchen, which is now destroyed because of said dishwasher



I don't know if you have one up your way, but there is a Sears scratch and dent place in Shrewsbury on RT 9. I've bought a lot of appliances there and all the warranties still apply.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know if you have one up your way, but there is a Sears scratch and dent place in Shrewsbury on RT 9. I've bought a lot of appliances there and all the warranties still apply.



I might look into that considering our plan is to be out of here in a couple of years and rent the place.  How bad was the damage on the appliances? I'm sure it varies.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 16, 2008)

Coffee n Meet the press.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I might look into that considering our plan is to be out of here in a couple of years and rent the place.  How bad was the damage on the appliances? I'm sure it varies.



Usually not bad, some are just returned. I recently picked up a $1000 Miele for $450 and all it needed was a kickplate. Most of the dishwashers were Kitchen Aid or Whirlpool. I've also gotten fridges, stoves and washer/dryers there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2008)

Do they have a separate website from normal Sears?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Do they have a separate website from normal Sears?



No, you have to go down and look for yourself. Bring a truck or you'll have to pay for delivery. A dishwasher will fit in the back of a subi though. You could call the store and ask them if they have a lot in stock.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> No, you have to go down and look for yourself. Bring a truck or you'll have to pay for delivery. A dishwasher will fit in the back of a subi though. You could call the store and ask them if they have a lot in stock.



I'll definitely look into it.  Perhaps Sears has one around here to.  That said, I'm more inclined to buy from the local appliance guy the next town over, even if it costs a bit more.  Future mom in law has been buying from him for 20 years without issue.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 16, 2008)

Just changed the booking for a 3 day stay, so we're on for Saturday as well.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Looking at new dishwashers online as mine blew.



Our Kenmore died after 3 years. Kinda sucks, but we hammered that thing almost every day so oh well. Plus it never worked that well. We replaced it with this:

http://www.maytag.com/catalog/product.jsp?src=Dishwashers&cat=3&prod=1776

Negotiated the price down to $685 at Bernie's. Love it. Cleans and dries so much better.

Doing well on the yard clean-up. Got all the perennial beds cut back and about 1/3 of the leaves cleaned up. We bought a sweeper that we just pull around with the tractor last year. A billion times better than raking. After the sweep, I'll hit it with the mower deck and bagger and it will be done. Sweet!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2008)

lunch break.  still doing battle with the leaves though.  have to run to HD to get some of those oversized leaf bags


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> lunch break.  still doing battle with the leaves though.  have to run to HD to get some of those oversized leaf bags



Oh God. I'm so glad I don't have to bag leaves. I just dump them in the back...


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2008)

Resting. Not feeling too good ATM. At least I went for a run/walk this morn and burned 524 calories...then went out to buffet brunch.  Bad move...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2008)

my back yard is a split level.  stick figure profile would look like 

back of house |_______/¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

what's on the top level I just blew into the fence

the rest I usually just use the leave blower/sucker to suck them into garbage cans and take them to the town recycling center.

there's way too many leaves for that today


----------



## Terry (Nov 16, 2008)

Just got back from skiing at Sunday River. It was pretty wet, but it cleared off and the sun came out. The wind picked up and you can feel the temp dropping. Lots of snowmaking this week!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Our Kenmore died after 3 years. Kinda sucks, but we hammered that thing almost every day so oh well. Plus it never worked that well. We replaced it with this:
> 
> http://www.maytag.com/catalog/product.jsp?src=Dishwashers&cat=3&prod=1776
> 
> Negotiated the price down to $685 at Bernie's. Love it. Cleans and dries so much better.



Interesting, ours was a Kenmore as well and was apparently new in 2004.

I'm looking for basic and durable in the $400 range if that even exists.  We'll be renting the place eventually, so durability is all that really matters to me.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 16, 2008)

Done with the FREAKIN leaves in the back, deck is winterized, think I'm gonna hit the gutters again for good measure. Wife's making nice progress on her foot, less whining, more activity today. YAAAAAAAAY!!! I keep reminding her to wear shoes, one good toe stub could really F things up, lol.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2008)

I just got back from a little running around.  My grandmother is back from Florida for the Holidays and the elevator in her condo is not working so she needed my help bringing a few heavy boxes upstairs..and I got her some bottled water.  Then I went to the bar and watched some football and had a bloody Mary and a few Magic Hat #9s along with a steezesteak..now back at my place to surf the net and then going to my parents house for pizza and to watch last weeks Entourage on their OnDemand..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 16, 2008)

Just relaxing a bit on the couch watching TV.  Finished the leaves, assembled the Orion, and placed about 8lbs of beef rib roast in it about 20 minutes ago


----------



## hardline (Nov 16, 2008)

waiting for my dad to get some steaks that i will cook. the leaves sucked ass they were so heavy from the rain last night.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 16, 2008)

Finishing the sauce,  surfin news and doin emails.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2008)

finished leaves. started fire. took shower. drinking beer. waiting for pizza


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 16, 2008)

Just back from our road trip downstate  had an awesome time,  BUT drove thru some 
SERIOUS whiteout squalls  on the TUG HILL Plateau region

 This Lake Effect storm is  predicted to bring a foot by morning to some areas of the TUG . Glad we left early enough to have some daylite as visibility was nil


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2008)

Rewriting an entire paper... and hating it!!!!!!

I may switch over to reading soon instead...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2008)

I just ate pizza at my parents house..thinking about some ice cream..going home in a few to watch Obama on 60 minutes after the Football game is over..


----------



## hardline (Nov 16, 2008)

just woke up from a nap. the combination of being sick, rakeing leaves, and work caught up with me.


----------



## dmc (Nov 16, 2008)

In Tokyo... Eating sushi... drinking beer... 

Killington people gone yet?


----------



## hardline (Nov 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> In Tokyo... Eating sushi... drinking beer...
> 
> Killington people gone yet?



shit you had to go all the way to tokyo to try and get away. dont you know the internet is everywhere.


----------



## dmc (Nov 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> shit you had to go all the way to tokyo to try and get away. dont you know the internet is everywhere.



I'll do anything to get away from the KZone freaks(Dork excluded)...  

So - We flew over Alaska...  I was drooling....  SNOW!!!

I'll be posting in Taiwan tomorrow...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> In Tokyo... Eating sushi... drinking beer...
> 
> Killington people gone yet?


K lovers or haters?


----------



## dmc (Nov 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> K lovers or haters?



yes


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

dmc said:


> yes


ouch....sorry to say, I'm ok with K and don't plan in leaving.  I just don't obsess about it.


----------



## dmc (Nov 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> ouch....sorry to say, I'm ok with K and don't plan in leaving.  I just don't obsess about it.



K is cool... Got no issues there... It's just the Kzone message board freaks all showing up here...  

Changes the vibe... At least for me...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Kzone vibe used to be cool, before the sale.  It is what it is, we say at work when sh!t happens.

Really high signal to noise over there, albeit getting slightly better.  Not for nothing, vibe here still rocks!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Doing well on the yard clean-up. Got all the perennial beds cut back and about 1/3 of the leaves cleaned up. We bought a sweeper that we just pull around with the tractor last year. A billion times better than raking. After the sweep, I'll hit it with the mower deck and bagger and it will be done. Sweet!




We did the final leaf cleanup and mow yesterday. It felt good to get that done. And even better when I saw that we could get some snow later in the week. Leaf cleanup post snow is a real you know what.


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2008)

Washed dishes. Now I'm vegging for a few minutes. Have to grab some breakfast, hop in the shower... preschool today.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2008)

Just chilling a home this AM.  My in-laws are still over and my MIL is getting some serious grandkid time!

Gotta go clean out the gutters in a little while for the last leaf chore of the year


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 17, 2008)

Coffee, markets and I just got an email reservation confirm that knocked the package price down from 618 to 543 for the K trip. Stoke!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 17, 2008)

Tuned some more skis and took a nice Brisk walk while the Queen was playing tennis early this am


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking through apple's support pages because my ipod looks like this as of this morning


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm back from helping out with some deliveries in Chatham and Union NJ...now surfing the net for a minute and then leaving work..then going to get a snack and gonna get small before dinner with my parents and grandmother..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Tuned some more skis and took a nice Brisk walk while the Queen was playing tennis early this am



Indoor tennis?


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2008)

After getting a talking to from my daughter's preschool teacher about her attitude and that I must end it (ha! tell me how and I'll do it!), we're home again and I need to do some homework. At least she was mostly good at school; just doesn't always want to do what she's told. Just like any other 3 year old.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2008)

Having a debate with my wife about whether or not it's time for me to get a new vehicle(I'm, actually on the "not now" side)


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Enjoying a few Woodchuck ciders before class tonight. Friggin laptop died today. Looks like the HDD crapped out. Its been running check disk for over 3 hours now. 

About 20 people got laid off again today. Company should be done by Thurs.  Gonna be a long week. 

Hopefully more snowmaking will start up tonight to lighenten the mood.


----------



## hardline (Nov 17, 2008)

got wicked sick durring the night to the point that i could never get out of bed today. i thing this is the sickest i have been ina number of years. i deff have a temp but i feel like its 20 degrees in the house even though i jave a layer of under amorr on. i don't like being sick.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Indoor tennis?


 

Yep she plays Year round with her tennis buddies . I used to play everyday at lunch  then about 15 years ago got into running and gave tennis up


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2008)

Watching the EF-5 tornado that doubles as my kids from time to time tear through my living room


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

At my parents house..gonna play fetch with the dog and get her all riled up..then go home and surf the internet more..


----------



## WJenness (Nov 17, 2008)

Watchin' the Bruins game (Bruins up 2-1 on the Leafs at the first intermission) browsing AZ, waiting for my gf to get home.

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 17, 2008)

Stuffed to the gills, cleaning up my desk, bills, and makin a quick list of stuff to pack and things to do before we hit the road wed.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 17, 2008)

3-1 B's ... the gf is home 

-w


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2008)

hardline said:


> got wicked sick durring the night to the point that i could never get out of bed today. i thing this is the sickest i have been ina number of years. i deff have a temp but i feel like its 20 degrees in the house even though i jave a layer of under amorr on. i don't like being sick.


flu? The only time I was so sick I couldn't get out of bed was when I had the flu. Feel better soon!

I should be doing homework... I'm surfing the internet instead. Today was a napless, disrupted day so I don't get much done on Mondays now. Between shuttling Mags to and from preschool, keeping the boy busy and entertained (and the fact that on this particular day, the dog decided to pee on one of the couch cushions before we left! :angry it was a long, long day. And I probably should just go to sleep since I've had so little of it lately and my legs are aching from running 2 miles yesterday for the first time in weeks... but I won't. I'm crazy like that.


----------



## hardline (Nov 17, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'll do anything to get away from the KZone freaks(Dork excluded)...
> 
> So - We flew over Alaska...  I was drooling....  SNOW!!!
> 
> I'll be posting in Taiwan tomorrow...



you crack me up


----------



## hardline (Nov 17, 2008)

severine said:


> flu? The only time I was so sick I couldn't get out of bed was when I had the flu. Feel better soon!
> 
> I should be doing homework... I'm surfing the internet instead. Today was a napless, disrupted day so I don't get much done on Mondays now. Between shuttling Mags to and from preschool, keeping the boy busy and entertained (and the fact that on this particular day, the dog decided to pee on one of the couch cushions before we left! :angry it was a long, long day. And I probably should just go to sleep since I've had so little of it lately and my legs are aching from running 2 miles yesterday for the first time in weeks... but I won't. I'm crazy like that.



ya got be the flu got a few calls this evening from other people i work with that are sick or are getting sick. propbally doesn't help that we are all friends and work toghter. so we just give stuff back and forth.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Just got home from class and got my laptop working.   So much going on right now between work, snowmaking, school and family....whew!


----------



## dmc (Nov 17, 2008)

Eating rice and pork in Taiwan...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking forward to a nice night of sleep..freakin dentist visit tomorrow and I need to get x-rays...cha ching cha ching ching ching..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Looking forward to a nice night of sleep..freakin dentist visit tomorrow and I need to get x-rays...cha ching cha ching ching ching..


funny, I go on Thursday


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> funny, I go on Thursday



Well I need to get stuff like that out of the way before ski season..I last went 9 months ago so hopefully all is well..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well I need to get stuff like that out of the way before ski season..I last went 9 months ago so hopefully all is well..


exactly...I'm trying to get all my holiday shopping done online before this weekend as well


----------



## krisskis (Nov 18, 2008)

Trying to decide which one of my co-workers i am going to kill first. We finally went "live" today in my hospital with the computer system. No more paper. Im not having a hard time...i picked it up pretty easily..it doesnt take a freakin' brain surgeon...but the people i work with are IDIOTS!!! If i have to answer one more SIMPLE freakin' question or show one more moron how to freakin' LOG IN to the system...im going to have to choke someone!!!

Ok...end rant!!


----------



## dmc (Nov 18, 2008)

Drunk in Taiwan....  Trying to stay awake for a couple more hours...

Any ideas? :lol:

I represented the US well tonight...  :flag:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> exactly...I'm trying to get all my holiday shopping done online before this weekend as well



I always do Christmas presents on the afternoon of December 24th..I have to buy for my Mom, Dad, Sister, and brother in law..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

Getting my AM caffiene infusion before another day at work


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I always do Christmas presents on the afternoon of December 24th..I have to buy for my Mom, Dad, Sister, and brother in law..


I used to do that, it's actually an interesting adventure.  Too hectic for me now.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I always do Christmas presents on the afternoon of December 24th..I have to buy for my Mom, Dad, Sister, and brother in law..



I'm getting earlier and earlier now (atleast for the kids).  Just too many other things that i have to do in the day or 2 before X-mas to predictably be able to get the things I need to for everyone on the list.

Plus,  more and more I'll do my shopping online and just deal with having to wrap presents anfter the UPS/FedEx guy drops them on my doorstep.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

last few years, I've done 80-90% online.  Point click and wait.  Most of the time I was able to find some free shipping deals as a bonus.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2008)

Coffee  and reading the monthly financials for our Medical Center  -- have a  Board finance committee mtg @ noon---------------------.might hafta get the Whoop stick out


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2008)

Taking care of a sick little boy... dealing with an insolent, snotty preschooler... trying to stay warm... bumming a bit. Need to read 55 pgs for tomorrow and try to get some revision work done on 2 papers. Should probably go to the grocery store, too...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 18, 2008)

Oatmeal and puttin in some trades to close out my week. Then pack for the trip.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I used to do that, it's actually an interesting adventure.  Too hectic for me now.



Well I do all gift cards and they sell them at the Grocery store...

My Mom gets a Target one, my Dad Barnes and Nobles...and my Sister and brother in law..starbucks..I'm still at the age where I get alot more Christmas presents than I give..cause Santa hooks it up bigtime for me..

We used to exchange gifts at work but we no longer do that anymore..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

Just surfing the net..digesting my sloppy joes..doing some Office work..then leaving for my dentist appointment in about an hour..As much as it's nice getting out of the office for an hour for the Dentist..I'd rather be at work..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Just surfing the net..digesting my sloppy joes..doing some Office work..then leaving for my dentist appointment in about an hour..As much as it's nice getting out of the office for an hour for the Dentist..I'd rather be at work..



Trying being there when your at work  

Right now I'm listening to the sounds of the very unhappy 3 year old that my business partner is currently ATTEMPTING to work on


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

On a con-call with a bunch of TV stations, listing to them all trying to agree on the same thing...too funny


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

Back from my Dentist appointment $150 poorer..just a cleaning/exam/x-rays-just the mouth one..not the fancy 18 picture one..everything went well and all the tarter was scrapped off of my permanent lower retainer...all was well no cavaties or anything.  I did hear the words "Root Canal" and "Extraction" in the next exam room over...cha ching..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2008)

Back from Board mtg - just back from picking up our 25 lb turkey for next week big feast


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Back from Board mtg - just back from picking up our 25 lb turkey for next week big feast



That's got to be the biggest turkey ever..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2008)

Nah had some bigger--- hell i got 11 over for dinner including me and teh Queen and I'm GOOD for 3- 4 lbs --


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nah had some bigger--- hell i got 11 over for dinner including me and teh Queen and I'm GOOD for 3- 4 lbs --



Dang...3-4 lbs of turkey is alot..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm a friggin TURKASAURUS -- i'll have it for dinner then snacks later watching football !!  gotta have the Hot turkey sandwiches that nite too ya know 

hell that 's what they make TUMS for ain't it ??


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I'm a friggin TURKASAURUS -- i'll have it for dinner then snacks later watching football !!  gotta have the Hot turkey sandwiches that nite too ya know
> 
> hell that 's what they make TUMS for ain't it ??



Dude, that doesn't knock you out? I'm gonna have to take it easy since I'm driving to Maine right after dinner. Don't need to be nodding off on the way up.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from my Dentist appointment $150 poorer..just a cleaning/exam/x-rays-just the mouth one..not the fancy 18 picture one..everything went well and all the tarter was scrapped off of my permanent lower retainer...all was well no cavaties or anything.  I did hear the words "Root Canal" and "Extraction" in the next exam room over...cha ching..



Most likely it was "root canal" OR "extraction"  One is Cha-Ching(root canal) the other is usually a little less than what you paid for your cleaning today


----------



## hardline (Nov 18, 2008)

just got off the phone with one of the guys i work with and it looks like he has bronchitis. then i called another person and they have the same symptoms. i called my doctor and he said i could come in first thing in the morrning. he said there is a bunch going around. its not looking to good. i am starting to get really bummed that this is going to screw up my plans for VT. i will have to see and what the doc says. this sucks.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

*Employee Update*

Well, I've had a really busy day of con-calls and other bs occupying my time today and I wanted to post a follow up to the issue I had back on Nov 3rd where one of my employees was a no-show for 2 days, then called out a 3rd day.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/338330-post4602.html

Believe it or not, this motherfunker pulled the same sh!t today!!!:angry:

I'm so friggin disappointed about this.  This is no idiot, in fact my boss even commented about how smart he is and couldn't believe it either.  I've given him every opportunity to succeed and then some.  He just bought his first house a few months ago and he's completely writing his ticket out the door with this behavior. 

If he shows up tomorrow, it's going to be mandatory psych counseling (which is covered under our benefits) and a final written warning.  

If he doesn't, my boss is going to recommend we let him go.  

Sucks.  I need to ski. Thanks for "listening" ;-)
Root


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, that really does suck.  Sorry you're going through this, Root.

Right now, NCIS on in the background, snuggled up under the down comforter.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Well, I've had a really busy day of con-calls and other bs occupying my time today and I wanted to post a follow up to the issue I had back on Nov 3rd where one of my employees was a no-show for 2 days, then called out a 3rd day.
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/338330-post4602.html
> 
> Believe it or not, this motherfunker pulled the same sh!t today!!!:angry:
> ...



He prolly needs to pow wow with the Bobs.

View attachment 1956


----------



## hardline (Nov 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Well, I've had a really busy day of con-calls and other bs occupying my time today and I wanted to post a follow up to the issue I had back on Nov 3rd where one of my employees was a no-show for 2 days, then called out a 3rd day.
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/338330-post4602.html
> 
> Believe it or not, this motherfunker pulled the same sh!t today!!!:angry:
> ...



your kidding right. psych counseling ha. i had a guy doing a job in midtown three days after he is supossed to be on site i get a call from the GC asking me where he is i call the kid for 10 hours straight no answer. the next morning when im on the site at 6 am to do what he was suppossed to do(i had to be done by 10 because i had a show) he calls and asks me why im freaking out. needless to say he got shitcanned on the spot. i felt bad because  he was going through some shit but i can have my guys making me looking bad with clients. i expect a phone call at the min.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

Right now checking out fannypacks online..there are so many to choose from..thinking of hitting up a local mini-mart for icecream...Stoke level is high..time to post in the temperature thread..doh!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2008)

By his behavior this guy has FIRED himself .
Who is DOING the suffering here ?

Cut him loose  YOU WILL BE DOING HIM A FAVOR .
He obviously has NO interest in your organization . 
Perhaps he can "FIND" himself elsewhere


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> By his behavior this guy has FIRED himself .
> Who is DOING the suffering here ?
> 
> Cut him loose  YOU WILL BE DOING HIM A FAVOR .
> ...



I'm gonna say times two..people bust ass to keep their job and this guy seems like about the most inconsiderate person.  Sometimes people are so sick and are up all night vomiting but they at least call their boss to explain that they're not in a productive state.  Most people that pull that kind of stuff lose their job unless they are a true genius..the fact that everybody else has to pick up his slack is just horrible for morale..just my 2 cents..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Wow, that really does suck.  Sorry you're going through this, Root.
> 
> Right now, NCIS on in the background, snuggled up under the down comforter.



Yeah, you would think with the layoff going on right now, this wouldn't be an issue.



Moe Ghoul said:


> He prolly needs to pow wow with the Bobs.
> 
> View attachment 1956



absolutely!




hardline said:


> your kidding right. psych counseling ha. i had a guy doing a job in midtown three days after he is supossed to be on site i get a call from the GC asking me where he is i call the kid for 10 hours straight no answer. the next morning when im on the site at 6 am to do what he was suppossed to do(i had to be done by 10 because i had a show) he calls and asks me why im freaking out. needless to say he got shitcanned on the spot. i felt bad because  he was going through some shit but i can have my guys making me looking bad with clients. i expect a phone call at the min.


If I owned the company, this wouldn't be an issue, he'd be done.  But with 80,000 employees, there's a whole HR process that needs to happen.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2008)

Dreading calling a customer to tell him he has to pay up front tomorrow if he wants his order.  I'll probably get yelled at.  It's not my fault you don't pay your bills on time and are too lazy and stubborn to take the time to call our credit department who are very reasonable, if you EFFIN' CALL


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 18, 2008)

Surfin news, weather, emails, sippin a B&B, waitin for the sun to come up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Dreading calling a customer to tell him he has to pay up front tomorrow if he wants his order.  I'll probably get yelled at.  It's not my fault you don't pay your bills on time and are too lazy and stubborn to take the time to call our credit department who are very reasonable, if you EFFIN' CALL



Tough that you have to do this no doubt -- its a PIA --- 

. You DO your job  well then this slug drops the ball and the fun begins --- Kill the BASTID with kindness it'll lay a guilt trip on HIM( if he has a conscience)  which he richly deserves


----------



## hardline (Nov 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Dreading calling a customer to tell him he has to pay up front tomorrow if he wants his order.  I'll probably get yelled at.  It's not my fault you don't pay your bills on time and are too lazy and stubborn to take the time to call our credit department who are very reasonable, if you EFFIN' CALL



ya i hate the no more credit call. funny thing is before i make that call i call my vendors and competitors to let them know. so when the go "we'll ill just take my biz elsewhere" its all covered. i love it when the come back at the very last min after they tried everyone else and no one would sell to him. plus at that point i end up charging more because its some sorta rush.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 18, 2008)

hardline said:


> ya i hate the no more credit call. funny thing is before i make that call* i call my vendors and competitors to let them know.* so when the go "we'll ill just take my biz elsewhere" its all covered. i love it when the come back at the very last min after they tried everyone else and no one would sell to him. plus at that point i end up charging more because its some sorta rush.



Use caution here. Sharing of such information can be illegal.


----------



## dmc (Nov 18, 2008)

Sitting in confernce room in Taiwan...  Wishing I was sleeping...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

Watching the evening news, thinking about the GREAT beer I had tonight at the dinner meeting I was at at a local brewpub   A really nice and smooth copper ale that was just added to the taps today :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2008)

gonna play a little gears of war 2 on the xbox then call it a night


----------



## mondeo (Nov 18, 2008)

Just finished watching The Prestige.

All I'll say is - holy crap!


----------



## hardline (Nov 19, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Use caution here. Sharing of such information can be illegal.



your absoulutly right.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2008)

Right now I'm watching the snowmaking crew at Mount Snow check the operation of both the fan and air/water gun set up in and around the 1/2 pipe   Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 19, 2008)

Just got it from helping the guys broom 150+ cars---time for a cup o joe


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Stupid Verizon showed up 30 minutes before their appointment time.  Now they can sit and wait until 9AM like I told them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> ya i hate the no more credit call. funny thing is before i make that call i call my vendors and competitors to let them know. so when the go "we'll ill just take my biz elsewhere" its all covered. i love it when the come back at the very last min after they tried everyone else and no one would sell to him. plus at that point i end up charging more because its some sorta rush.



well, in this economy, lots of vendors are scrambling and will gladly take on this 'whale' account no matter how mis-managed they are financially.

Typically what happens is an account goes on COD and will keep working with you as such until the company starts looking for some effort on back invoices to be paid.  At that point they move onto other vendors and aren't able to get credit terms with them, but they can go COD and only have to worry about current bills.  Then collections court call to collect the money due to us and the restaurant goes out of business.  It's about a two year cycle if the operator decides to stay open that long.  As you're aware many restaurant owners are entrepreneurs that make their real money elsewhere, so when the restaurant closes, they write it off as a capital gains loss.   This latter reason is the very reason why it seems only chef owned establishments make it past five years.


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2008)

Trying to wake up... after being awakened maybe 6 or 8 times last night. Where's the snooze button???


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## JD (Nov 19, 2008)

Watching it snow moderately at my house.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

Watching the snowguns doing their thing on the webcam at Blue mountain...about to check out some tombstones at various cemeteries..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 19, 2008)

cleaning /vacuuuming all  heating ducts and  heat registers in the house ,

then  top to bottom floor "treatments" -we have hardwoods thru -out --, then cleaning out  bath exhaust fans --------------- getting ready for our  11 Holiday guests for a 4-5 day run next week


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2008)

Trying to refocus myself after reading what terrain Mount Snow will be offering up this weekend!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Trying to refocus myself after reading what terrain Mount Snow will be offering up this weekend!



Lost the focus again courtesy of the snowcat working on Upper Canyon on Mount Snow's Summit Web Cam right now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

Back from visiting three different cemeteries..wow it's cold out there..Perfect weather to make some fruitcakes afterwork..I need to make one for the mailman, paperboy, UPS guy, DHL guy, FedEx guy, maintenence guy, coworkers, relatives and my favorite AZers..woo hoo


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 19, 2008)

When we were downstate this past weekend  i went to a local orchard and got some AWESOME  Crispin apples  and am enjoying one right now  juicy  mildly sweet yet tart 

Just got back froma Brisk 3 miler was about 19 degrees with a slight breeze  -- apple tastes great !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2008)

Right now I'm trying to remember all the bells and whistles that the trainer for the new office software system we just installed told me about   I'm almost contemplating doing a totally no guy thing and actually breaking out the tech manual and reading it


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Just got out of an HR meeting with my boss about my missing employee.  Damn my boss can be a softie sometimes


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from visiting three different cemeteries..wow it's cold out there..Perfect weather to make some fruitcakes afterwork..I need to make one for the mailman, paperboy, UPS guy, DHL guy, FedEx guy, maintenence guy, coworkers, relatives and my favorite AZers..woo hoo



make sure the DHL guy get's the nicest one.  After the holidays, there will be no DHL guy


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

About to log in a bunch of orders that came in the mail..There's no recession in the tombstone industry..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> make sure the DHL guy get's the nicest one.  After the holidays, there will be no DHL guy



That sucks..are they merging..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> About to log in a bunch of orders that came in the mail..There's no recession in the tombstone industry..



Death and taxes, the only certanties in life


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Just got out of an HR meeting with my boss about my missing employee.  Damn my boss can be a softie sometimes



Sounds like  it may be a case of mismanaged agreement   or "Action Anxiety" a la the "Abilene Paradox syndrome" --------------  i.e. - you both agree that its a problem, understand what needs to be done --- BUT he can't Get CRACKIN  outta fear of the unknown -- which BTW is usually always a form of negative fantasy land scenario which NEVER happens 

This  paradox is OFTEN  at hand  in COMPLEX organizations when  such issues are at hand especially project work


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sounds like  it may be a case of mismanaged agreement   or "Action Anxiety" a la the "Abilene Paradox syndrome" --------------  i.e. - you both agree that its a problem, understand what needs to be done --- BUT he can't Get CRACKIN  outta fear of the unknown -- which BTW is usually always a form of negative fantasy land scenario which NEVER happens
> 
> This  paradox is OFTEN  at hand  in COMPLEX organizations when  such issues are at hand especially project work


We'll see what happens tomorrow.  I told HR I want to push termination.  My boss wants to hear his side of the story first. 

If he no-shows tomorrow, he's done anyway, but he knows the job abandonment policy is at three days.  Me thinks he emails me tomorrow to tell me he won't be in.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> We'll see what happens tomorrow.  I told HR I want to push termination.  My boss wants to hear his side of the story first.
> 
> If he no-shows tomorrow, he's done anyway, but he knows the job abandonment policy is at three days.  Me thinks he emails me tomorrow to tell me he won't be in.




Wouln't surprise me if that 's the case -- round peg / square hole


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That sucks..are they merging..



from my understanding they are completely suspending all domestic operations, 9500 jobs down the gutter


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> from my understanding they are completely suspending all domestic operations, 9500 jobs down the gutter



Wow..I don't really make fruitcakes..but at work we give Holiday gifts to all the delivery drivers..including the people who deliver the granite from Vermont.  

Right now I'm Updating current sales figures for our database..and working on a few design changes..The delivery driver is back and dicking around in the yard.  Tomorrow I'm going to help him with some local deliveries..I'll probably have to wear underarmour..for the jobs we use the crane for..I'm pretty much just standing there and guiding the monument and strapping and what not which generates zero heat..


----------



## dmc (Nov 19, 2008)

Currently wishing I didn't eat what i ate last night in Taiwan...  It didn't taste that spicey....  But it sure feels spicy this morning..(0645 here)....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

Thinking about dinner options..spaghetti with sausage sound pretty good..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

dmc said:


> Currently wishing I didn't eat what i ate last night in Taiwan...  It didn't taste that spicey....  But it sure feels spicy this morning..(0645 here)....



DMC is in the future..where's Marty McFly???


----------



## dmc (Nov 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> DMC is in the future..where's Marty McFly???



Wnat to know the lottery numbers?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2008)

dmc said:


> Wnat to know the lottery numbers?



Nope, but should I bet the over or the under in the Patriots/Dolphins game this weekend??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

eating spaghetti....drinking beer..watching TV..surfing the net..My heat is cranking for about an hour and I'm going to shut it off in a little bit until I get home from work tomorrow..


----------



## hardline (Nov 20, 2008)

just got home from the event i was doing. i think the running around did me some good. i feel a little better. we will see how i fell in the morning when i get up. thinking about where i want to go on tuesday or wensday to make up for missing this weekend.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Getting ready for work..me and the delivery guy are going to move about 15 monuments that are sinking or off balance off their foundation and then our foundation guy is repouring foundations whenever the temperature allows..then we are resetting the memorials..I'm wearing my underarmour upper and lower for the first time this season..A cemetery is a cold place to be..especially since alot of the work we're doing is with the crane so lots of standing still


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)

Just drinking some caffienated beverage, reading the AM papers, surfing the net and getting ready for the 1st patient of the day


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Just finished my daily 25 min stretching routine , went outside to take trash out  BRRRR  sunny but BRISK -- great snowmaking temps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 20, 2008)

drinking some coffee before going into work today.  even though I made it, I'm kinda dreading it cause it's going to be doom and gloom day for a lot of folks.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> drinking some coffee before going into work today.  even though I made it, I'm kinda dreading it cause it's going to be doom and gloom day for a lot of folks.



Is your wayward employee on the cut list? Seems like he'd be an excellent candidate.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 20, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Is your wayward employee on the cut list? Seems like he'd be an excellent candidate.
> 
> -w


No :angry:  The basis for the cuts were not attendance. It was based on current skill level, learning ability and 2007 review scores.

There are not real names, but to illustrate the point:

Dick (laid off)
Current Skills - 5
Learning ability - 3
2007 review - 4

Harry (missing)
Current Skills - 7.5
Learning ability - 8
2007 review - 6

It just goes to show that you really shouldn't characterize someone on paper.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Not Good ---------------- Your absentee slacker  genius will only bring down morale of others that survive .

 Looks like HR  needs to update THEIR skills  as far as evaluation design is concerned


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 20, 2008)

I highly doubt he'll make it to the end of the year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Back from helping to move 17 monuments off sinking/non-existent/partial foundations..we were contracted to do the work by the cemetery..new foundations will be added and partial ones will be capped and then we'll reset those monuments and they'll be level and even with the rows..Kind of shitty work but we got 9grand for the job..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just finished my daily 25 min stretching routine , went outside to take trash out  BRRRR  sunny but BRISK -- great snowmaking temps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow ..25 minutes of daily stretching..wowser..I don't think I've stretched that much in my whole life..I guess The Queen of the Hop likes a limber man..lol:lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from helping to move 17 monuments off sinking/non-existent/partial foundations..we were contracted to do the work by the cemetery..new foundations will be added and partial ones will be capped and then we'll reset those monuments and they'll be level and even with the rows..Kind of shitty work but we got 9grand for the job..



Tuff work on a cold day BUT teh COLD cash is nice too bro !


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow ..25 minutes of daily stretching..wowser..I don't think I've stretched that much in my whole life..I guess The Queen of the Hop likes a limber man..lol:lol:



 Ever heard of "Use it or Lose it "-- Rolfmao

but unforunately  at my age if you don't stay fit and limber -- You WON"T be skiing very much


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Tuff work on a cold day BUT teh COLD cash is nice too bro !



The hardest work will be the new foundations which we farm out to an expert...but most important is that everything is level and the families are happy..this particular cemetery has alot of issues with runoff which undermines poorly built footers..My arms are bulging right now..I moved one 1200 pounder myself with a long crow bar back and forth on boards..for 2 feet..it was too far off the road to use the crane..which handled a 2200 pound monster with ease..if that fell on me..my ski season would be mad ghost..invisible..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Ever heard of "Use it or Lose it "-- Rolfmao
> 
> but unforunately  at my age if you don't stay fit and limber -- You WON"T be skiing very much



I'm just kidding Warp..every season I tell myself that I'm going to stretch before skiing and I'm always too gung ho..for first chair..with golf it's the same way..no practice swings..

You must be counting down the days to when you entertain a dozen family members for Thanksgiving....


----------



## hardline (Nov 20, 2008)

basically spent the day in bed resting being sick sucks. i have to run around town tomorrow and pick up lots o money's from clients and go pick up the stickers but then i have to dj from 6pm to 4am


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm just kidding Warp..every season I tell myself that I'm going to stretch before skiing and I'm always too gung ho..for first chair..with golf it's the same way..no practice swings..
> 
> You must be counting down the days to when you entertain a dozen family members for Thanksgiving....



figured u were busting on me  


Hey hope  have a good holiday with your family too 

BTW with all that heavy lifting today  if it were golf season i'd bet a few 300 yd drives might of been hit after that workout


----------



## JD (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm drinking otter creeks after wrapping up tile and grouting and misc. trimming in the bathroom.  Very stoked.  We ripped it down to floor joists and studs...replaced everything but the tub.....and now the old lady just has to paint!  9 month work in progress.  Yeaya.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm back from the bar..and have a couple Lonely LT Blackberry Wheats in the fridge which might be consumed..just catching up on unread posts on here..still a full page at least..wow so many interesting threads..sa sa sa psyched about night skiing tomorrow..I freaking love night skiing..especially when the hill doesn't open until 4PM..Steezy


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)

Right now I'm watching the replay of the Men's Worldcup Slalom from Levi, Finland.  Man these guys rip!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm back from the bar..and have a couple Lonely LT Blackberry Wheats in the fridge which might be consumed..just catching up on unread posts on here..still a full page at least..wow so many interesting threads..sa sa sa psyched about night skiing tomorrow..I freaking love night skiing..especially when the hill doesn't open until 4PM..Steezy


where are you going?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> where are you going?



Big Boulder..and skiing Hunter on Sunday..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Big Boulder..and skiing Hunter on Sunday..


awesome, have fun dude


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)

Right now I'm watching CSI on the TV, the live web cams from Mount Snow on the laptop, and surfing AZ on the desktop.  Multi-tasking at it's finist IMHO


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> awesome, have fun dude



Thank you..anyway I have the muchies like a bee-yatch so I might eat some more leftovers..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2008)

Watching the Celtics kick ass .....beautiful thing


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2008)

Working on my buddy's resume. Taking breaks and reading posts here.


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2008)

Keeping busy.

Think I"m coming down with a cold, too. My throat feels yucky.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Big Boulder..and skiing Hunter on Sunday..



Have a great time Steeze ----------------------------HUNTAH should be good


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)

watching ER


----------



## dmc (Nov 21, 2008)

Japan... Eating sushi at the Admirals Club...


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 21, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Getting ready to head out to SR ...



I'm jealous, I'm getting ready to head to work........ppppphhhhttt    and looking at the pond with ice just a thin cover 3/4 the way across to the other side.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 21, 2008)

13 degrees here at 7 am this morning warmed up to about 17 now   Great snowmaking continues


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 21, 2008)

Multi-tasking at work..sending out payment notices..hitting up the UPS store in a minute..fun stuff


----------



## hardline (Nov 21, 2008)

couldnt get my ass out of bed till 4 cause im still kinda sick. so i didnt get much done today. thank god there are no parties till nine so i have be able to just relax at the bar for awhile. gota go over to li city tomorrow to get the stickers and pick up my new t6. every new board i get seems to be bigger. i sold mt forum roost to a freind yesterday. it was a 161. now the choices i have are another 161 roost, mallalo 162 or 158, or a fish 156 or 160. not really sure what to do. the mallalo and the roost i can get for 200. i can get the fish for 250. i think the roost and the mallalo are better boards because they ok on hardpack.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 21, 2008)

Drinking a sub-$10 bottle of champagne..eating a turkey wrap..surfing the net..


----------



## Glenn (Nov 21, 2008)

On beer number 3. I made dough tonight...pizzas are in the oven cooking. My wife made pana cote. mmmmmmmmmm! I'll pay for this tomorrow...but that's why God gave us magazines.  :wink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 21, 2008)

What is pana cote?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 21, 2008)

just got back from a bar and made an bacon & cheese omelet..I'm going to have a quick safety meeting


----------



## Glenn (Nov 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What is pana cote?



My Italian isn't the best, so I can't really find much on google. It's basically escarole and beans, with some bread. You stick it in the oven after slightly cooking the escarole. It's really good.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 22, 2008)

just woke up from last night's festivities.  I can't wait to get some coffee in me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 22, 2008)

I just woke up..doing laundry..surfing the net..leaving for Hunter this afternoon


----------



## Geoff (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm waiting for it to warm up a little before wandering out for some runs.  It's 8 degrees.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 23, 2008)

sunday papers , coffee , temps in  single digits this am   gassed up this am for $1.53/gallon thanks Price Chopper !


----------



## aveski2000 (Nov 23, 2008)

Getting ready to go for a noon mountain bike ride at Bradbury.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm feeling a little under the weather as well.  Just having my morning coffee and NOT reading about the fun people had skiing yesterday.  It's ok though.  I'll be out next week provided I get my list done today.


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2008)

Waiting for the dye on my head to work.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Waiting for the dye on my head to work.



new color ? u going blonde


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> new color ? u going blonde


:lol: Nah, I wouldn't look right as a blonde. Went red once, but that was a bit weird, too.

Just restoring my natural non-gray color. Some things really suck about getting older, especially when you start going gray at 16.


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2008)

I've learned to embrace my increasing greyness and impending baldness. Probably different for women...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 23, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol: Nah, I wouldn't look right as a blonde. Went red once, but that was a bit weird, too.
> 
> Just restoring my natural non-gray color. Some things really suck about getting older, especially when you start going gray at 16.



WTF ------!!! You're 30 !!--- a veritable child yet 

Old,------------------------  old u say----------------- shit you ain't EVEN CLOSE to be old -- NOW me on the other hand i'm mature, BUT NEVER friggin gonna get old 

Red head  h'm ----------red n'black -- what's Big B think ?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've learned to embrace my increasing greyness and impending baldness. Probably different for women...



U da Man Greg -- BIB 


Bald Is Beeeuuu tifuuul ---i know whereof i speak


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've learned to embrace my increasing greyness and impending baldness. Probably different for women...


It's more socially-acceptable for men to go bald/grey. They're distinguished. When a woman lets herself go gray, though, she's thought to look tired, haggard, old.  I only dye my hair 2-3 times a year, so it doesn't bother me _that_ much. But enough to touch up once in a while.


Warp Daddy said:


> WTF ------!!! You're 30 !!--- a veritable child yet
> 
> Old,------------------------  old u say----------------- shit you ain't EVEN CLOSE to be old -- NOW me on the other hand i'm mature, BUT NEVER friggin gonna get old
> 
> Red head  h'm ----------red n'black -- what's Big B think ?


:lol: I don't think I'm "old" just feel like I look older than I am. We're not talking about a little bit of gray here, unfortunately. Darn Italian blood from my mother's side of the family. :lol: Like I said, I don't let it get to me too much. Just want a nice re-freshening every once in a while so I can look my best. 

And won't do red again... :lol: My natural color is a really dark brown, and my eyebrows are basically black. I try not to vary too much from that anymore, for the sake of authenticity. 

Brian... he thinks it's vain.  He's going gray gracefully. :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 23, 2008)

severine said:


> It's more socially-acceptable for men to go bald/grey. They're distinguished. When a woman lets herself go gray, though, she's thought to look tired, haggard, old.  I only dye my hair 2-3 times a year, so it doesn't bother me _that_ much. But enough to touch up once in a while.
> :lol: I don't think I'm "old" just feel like I look older than I am. We're not talking about a little bit of gray here, unfortunately. Darn Italian blood from my mother's side of the family. :lol: Like I said, I don't let it get to me too much. Just want a nice re-freshening every once in a while so I can look my best.
> 
> And won't do red again... :lol: My natural color is a really dark brown, and my eyebrows are basically black. I try not to vary too much from that anymore, for the sake of authenticity.
> ...



 WOw another Paisano 

 me i'm a Half Breed  Half Italian / Half Irish -- Pasta n' Potatoes ---------


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> WOw another Paisano
> 
> me i'm a Half Breed  Half Italian / Half Irish -- Pasta n' Potatoes ---------


My grandmother would correct me and say "Sicilian." :lol:

Let's see... Sicilian grandma, Austrian/English grandfather, French Canadian/Native American grandmother, German/English grandfather. 

Right now... distracting myself. Doing laundry. Making sure the kids don't kill each other. The usual stuff.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2008)

I just finished putting up the x-mas lights.  Just some icicle strands off the gutters.  I'm glad that's out of the way so next weekend I'll be able to get some snow time in.  Going to hit the shower than I'm off to the Mac Genius bar so they can officially tell me my ipod is screwed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 23, 2008)

severine said:


> My grandmother would correct me and say "Sicilian." :lol:
> 
> Let's see... Sicilian grandma, Austrian/English grandfather, French Canadian/Native American grandmother, German/English grandfather.
> 
> Right now... distracting myself. Doing laundry. Making sure the kids don't kill each other. The usual stuff.



Lmao  i KNOW the feeling and I married a Austrian / Polski   so our kids are Blonde and that's always a laff to explain  with an Italian last name 

Laundry huh  i 'll be doing ours in the am while the Queen plays tennis  -its My gig


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

Catching up on old posts..looking forward to seeing pictures from today at Hunter...going to my parents house in a little bit for dinner..


----------



## skidbump (Nov 23, 2008)

Just got home from road trip..skied hunter till from 830-12 bar until 1 then to the pro to order some intuition liners then a trip up to belleayre to check out whats got snow then home for a pee stop then potter brothers ski shop to pick up check for my ski's that sold at swap.

Run on sentence???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 23, 2008)

Still in a state of unpacking and dragging my butt from driving home and 3 days skiing.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've learned to embrace my increasing greyness and impending baldness



+1, I've also learned to cut it shorter, hides the greys better


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2008)

Trying to not pay attention to my calves which are screaming at me when I move in certain directions right now after a weekend on the hill


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Still in a state of unpacking and dragging my butt from driving home and 3 days skiing.



Welcome back..

Right now waiting for pizza to come..


----------



## hardline (Nov 23, 2008)

downloading journey to the center of the earth. lost my tune kit with all my diamond stones so i had to go out and buy some more. going to sharpen my edges for tomorrow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 23, 2008)

settling in after my trip to maine.  had some nachos and am watching colts v chargers.  blueberries for dessert.  yum yum


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2008)

Watching 24


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> +1, I've also learned to cut it shorter, hides the greys better


Is that why Brian's hair keeps getting shorter and shorter? :lol:

I think I did a good job dying, if I do say so myself...







Folded laundry and now it's back to homework. No classes this week but I have a lot to do regardless.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

After I went to my parents house for pizza..I had a few cocktails at the local watering hole...now about to get small..I'm so psyched that Blue is opening in 4.5 short days and that I have a three day workweek,....JEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2008)

watching what is looking like it might be a very exciting finish to the Colts/Chargers game


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> watching what is looking like it might be a very exciting finish to the Colts/Chargers game



Chargers just tied the game, BUT also gave Peyton Manning 1:30 of clock and 1 timeout to work with.  My guess is the the Chargers loose in regulation.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Chargers just tied the game, BUT also gave Peyton Manning 1:30 of clock and 1 timeout to work with.  My guess is the the Chargers loose in regulation.



Yup, lightening bolts loose.  Can't give Manning that much time, especially when your defense isn't that good!


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Chargers just tied the game, BUT also gave Peyton Manning 1:30 of clock and 1 timeout to work with.  My guess is the the Chargers loose in regulation.



I thought the same thing. Why the hell wouldn't you let the clock run down before calling a time out? Stupid!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Still in a state of unpacking and dragging my butt from driving home and 3 days skiing.


How did the accommodations work out for you?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

Not happy to be back at work..still going through my voicemails..about a month ago a guy wanted to know how long a custom shaped memorial would take for his mother..I said it would be done in the spring since it's imported from China which can take up to 4 months especially with sculpture work..He was pissed at the turnaround time and said,"Are you in business or out of business"..well now he wants to order it..lol..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I thought the same thing. Why the hell wouldn't you let the clock run down before calling a time out? Stupid!




Norv Turner will not win coach of the year


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 24, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> How did the accommodations work out for you?



Worked out fine, clean, functional, the TV was a bit outdated but we weren't watching much anyway. Our room, #14, had a small swarm of flies that we massacred, prolly dormant from the summer and came to life when Bob re-opened the place. Bob was very helpful and was chockful of tips about the hill and local biz. Fortunately, we were able to resolve the mechanical problem with the car until we got home, but he steered me clear from a mechanic (Habros) on the access road and was willing to get info for me about the Honda dealer in Rutland. Hot tub and sauna were clean, continental bfast was fine, we brought oatmeal and a few other things with us to supplement it. Since it's the only place we ever stayed at, I can't compare it to any of the other comparably priced inns/motels. Suffice it to say, I'd stay there again if we ever headed back up there. Thanx again for the rec.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Worked out fine, clean, functional, the TV was a bit outdated but we weren't watching much anyway. Our room, #14, had a small swarm of flies that we massacred, prolly dormant from the summer and came to life when Bob re-opened the place. Bob was very helpful and was chockful of tips about the hill and local biz. Fortunately, we were able to resolve the mechanical problem with the car until we got home, but he steered me clear from a mechanic (Habros) on the access road and was willing to get info for me about the Honda dealer in Rutland. Hot tub and sauna were clean, continental bfast was fine, we brought oatmeal and a few other things with us to supplement it. Since it's the only place we ever stayed at, I can't compare it to any of the other comparably priced inns/motels. Suffice it to say, I'd stay there again if we ever headed back up there. Thanx again for the rec.


If you go back, be sure to mention you are a return customer


----------



## Chris I (Nov 24, 2008)

squeak squeak squeak ...pause...  squeek...... squeak..... pause.  squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak pause.  silence.   squeak squeak.....



Guess what I'm listening to:beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

Chris I said:


> squeak squeak squeak ...pause...  squeek...... squeak..... pause.  squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak pause.  silence.   squeak squeak.....
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I'm listening to:beer:



A Hamster??  You need to consume less drugs..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 24, 2008)

A Hamster ON drugs


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 24, 2008)

Two hamsters on drugs having sex on a squeaky bed in the room next to yours?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow a NEW AZ High -------------------drug addled   Hamster orgies while listening to Zep's Dazed and Confused -- Who said the 70's were dead ?


----------



## hardline (Nov 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wow a NEW AZ High -------------------drug addled   Hamster orgies while listening to Zep's Dazed and Confused -- Who said the 70's were dead ?



that is some funny ass shit.

got to hunter at 920 and was commint down by 935.
still a decent amount of cord. its very warm probally mid 30's in the sun
sitting my car checking email. using att service with my lappy
took 6 runs and need some power food. pepered salammi and monterey jack with pepers. pita and hummus. then some brownies.
forgot my damn camera but will take some crappy celly pics.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 24, 2008)

hardline said:


> that is some funny ass shit.
> 
> got to hunter at 920 and was commint down by 935.
> still a decent amount of cord. its very warm probally mid 30's in the sun
> ...



 Hey have fun  -- glad  u r feeling better -- send cell photos


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics, hardline!

Well, I'm showered, I'm dressed, the kids are fed...we're off to a good start. Need to do homework, then a dental cleaning this afternoon.


----------



## hardline (Nov 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Can't wait to see the pics, hardline!
> 
> Well, I'm showered, I'm dressed, the kids are fed...we're off to a good start. Need to do homework, then a dental cleaning this afternoon.



pic are goin to suck but there is noone here and it pretty sunny so i am pretty happy.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 24, 2008)

Puttin away the rest of the gear before the maids show up, trading and getting the food list together so we can shop today and start cooking for Thursday. Gold's up about a hundo in a week.


----------



## hardline (Nov 24, 2008)

who ever the service provider is up here keeps bumpin off of edge. so i have to keep restarting my phone.


----------



## hardline (Nov 24, 2008)

it just got hella windy. the summit quad aint running(people stuck on it). they fired up the trip looks like there might be problems with that two. its really windy. good thing i got here early.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

hardline said:


> it just got hella windy. the summit quad aint running(people stuck on it). they fired up the trip looks like there might be problems with that two. its really windy. good thing i got here early.



The high speed quad at Hunter was having issues yesterday..these from the mountain TRs are cool..


----------



## hardline (Nov 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The high speed quad at Hunter was having issues yesterday..these from the mountain TRs are cool..



if we could get greg to do a mobile version of the site. we could be posting from the lift with pics and everything. lol.it might be interesting a little silly but interesting.

the trip aint runnin now. a bunch snowmobiles went up the mountain. the people have been stuck on the quad for 30 min. and the wind makes it a tad cold.


----------



## hardline (Nov 24, 2008)

they got the quad running. they loaded some people and shut it down again. now their running it but no loading. i think they are just getting people off. and they de-icing the tripple. im not getting stuck on a lift. i got 16 runs in so i am good.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2008)

Right now i'm getting ready to head to Hartford so I can go and attempt to further corrupt the minds of a few dental students this aftrenoon via the class I help teach


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2008)

Trying to stay awake. I think I only managed about 3 hrs of sleep last night, if that. Finished my reading for one class... keeping the kids busy until my dental cleaning appointment (which they'll spend with Nana & Papa, thankfully!). Then more homework tonight. I'll probably need lots of coffee, which may perpetuate this sleepless-nights cycle...


----------



## Chris I (Nov 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wow a NEW AZ High -------------------drug addled   Hamster orgies while listening to Zep's Dazed and Confused -- Who said the 70's were dead ?



was there a Pun in there?



Anyways... damn. you guys are good

Anyway- off to the gym. to run. oh yeah, im moving to Breck right after the new year.  2.9 miles from the nearest lift.  I'm giggling.


----------



## hardline (Nov 24, 2008)

Chris I said:


> was there a Pun in there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have fun with all the texans. i got a freind working out there right now as an instructor. where are you living. i lived there for a spell.


----------



## Chris I (Nov 24, 2008)

American Rd. peak 7


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2008)

Attempting, once again, to get my feet used to the new boots. 3.5 days...........


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm back from a few drinks at the bar and some food...wow..so many more threads I haven't read on here..lol..I like to read every post..and I have 3 dozen unread threads..lol


----------



## Chris I (Nov 24, 2008)

you f'n drunk


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

Chris I said:


> you f'n drunk



No...I had three drinks earlier..I more just wanted to get out for a little bit..

I might take a walk as it's freaking mild outside..After being in sub 20 degree temperatures this past weekend..40 degrees is almost tropical..


----------



## Chris I (Nov 24, 2008)

Jeesh, one more beer and it would have been binge drinking:beer:

I just got back from the bar too...  Only had one beer though 

And some wings that i'll surely be feeling tomorrow.

I'm so excited, party tomorrow night (will be binge drinking, in hopes but most likely failing at having 'risky sex')


Old Steezer- think i could borrow a fanny pack to make mackin' the hunniez a bit easier?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2008)

Right now I'm watching CSI Miami and trying to help my wife go through our list of folks to send christmas cards to


----------



## Chris I (Nov 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm watching CSI Miami and trying to help my wife go through our list of folks to send christmas cards to



Chris Eye
401 Vley Rd
Scotia, NY 12302


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

Chris I said:


> Jeesh, one more beer and it would have been binge drinking:beer:
> 
> I just got back from the bar too...  Only had one beer though
> 
> ...



The person sitting next to me at the bar had wings..I really enjoy wings but don't order them that much because I'm trying to lay off fried greasy foods.  There's one guy who makes my 200+ pound ass look skinny who orders 50 wings on 30 cent wing night and then after eating them..he'll have like a bacon steezeburger and a Reuban..with a basket of fries..it's a good thing there's a hospital nearby..lol..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2008)

Chris I said:


> Chris Eye
> 401 Vley Rd
> Scotia, NY 12302



 

If it wasn't for the Scotia thing, I just might (Note, I grew up in Clifton Park and once dated a girl from Scotia who lets just say had some issues with reality    )


----------



## Chris I (Nov 24, 2008)

hahah that sounds like the perfect meal.

I have been staying away from food like that as well.  I eat a lot of salad, and potatos.  They are both pretty cheap. I make buffalo salads often, with microwaved chicken nugget. some red onions, peppers, a little chedder, franks red, some bc mmmmmm.  wash it down with a 40 oz of OE.  Or a liter of cola.  Actually some water/milk/oj


I went to the gym before the bar.  I didn't wear compression shorts, chaffed my thigh.  My nipple actually showed a little pixel of blood...  Thats how you know you did good.

So I felt justified eating the wings. or something.  i gotta go to sleep, big test tomorrow. huhhhhgh. didn't study.  i blame az.  and old man steez.


----------



## Chris I (Nov 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> If it wasn't for the Scotia thing, I just might (Note, I grew up in Clifton Park and once dated a girl from Scotia who lets just say had some issues with reality    )



HAHAHA I know i know, it's only temporary though.  I grew up on Ballston Lake, so the Scotia isn't in my bood.

...Is she still around, sounds like my kinda girl--  MAYBE she can come to the party with me!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

Chris has been on a long strange trip..


----------



## Chris I (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm tripping right now.. wait, maybe I'm just falling for you..


  PM me babe


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

Chris I said:


> I'm tripping right now.. wait, maybe I'm just falling for you..
> 
> 
> PM me babe



PM sent..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2008)

Chris I said:


> HAHAHA I know i know, it's only temporary though.  I grew up on Ballston Lake, so the Scotia isn't in my bood.
> 
> ...Is she still around, sounds like my kinda girl--  MAYBE she can come to the party with me!



Last I knew she was working in Schenectady.  GOOD skier, but she had/has a serious set of "cankles" on the bottom of those legs 

I can handle the Ballston Lake thing.  Great memories of apple cider donuts from Lakeside Farm growing up


----------



## Chris I (Nov 24, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Last I knew she was working in Schenectady.  GOOD skier, but she had/has a serious set of "cankles" on the bottom of those legs
> 
> I can handle the Ballston Lake thing.  Great memories of apple cider donuts from Lakeside Farm growing up



LOL shut up.  That's my family.  Sorta.  Godparents.  Worked there for 7 years.  I can't tell you how many of those f'n thing's ive made in my life:angry:

Almost went up for a lakesider sandwich today.

Place hasn't changed much


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2008)

Chris I said:


> LOL shut up.  That's my family.  Sorta.  Godparents.  Worked there for 7 years.  I can't tell you how many of those f'n thing's ive made in my life:angry:
> 
> Almost went up for a lakesider sandwich today.
> 
> Place hasn't changed much



Sorry to bring up bad donut memories , but my mouth is drooling right now thinking about standing outside of the little white trailer and devouring a half dozen of those delicious donuts hot out of the oil!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 25, 2008)

DONUTS  OOOH DONUTS --want DONUTS -----------------NOW


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> DONUTS  OOOH DONUTS --want DONUTS -----------------NOW



I've found on multiple occasions that that donut pic gives many people intense cravings for one of those glorious round baked goods!


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I'm really trying to stop eating so damn much crap food. That really helps. Thanks.

:roll:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2008)

severine said:


> Thanks, guys. I'm really trying to stop eating so damn much crap food. That really helps. Thanks.
> 
> :roll:



Glad to help


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Glad to help


It's right up there with my daughter asking to make cookies again and knowing I have to bake dessert for Thanksgiving still. Then again, if I want to ski Friday, I better reign myself in... otherwise, I won't have any gear to wear. 

Right now... wasting time. Feeling crampy today and the weather sucks.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 25, 2008)

severine said:


> Thanks, guys. I'm really trying to stop eating so damn much crap food. That really helps. Thanks.
> 
> :roll:



HEY ANYTHING for a friend !!


----------



## dmc (Nov 25, 2008)

severine said:


> Feeling crampy today



Me too... I'm just gonna lay on the couch and eat BonBons with a hot water bottle on my stomach....


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> Me too... I'm just gonna lay on the couch and eat BonBons with a hot water bottle on my stomach....


You guys suck!  You have no idea... :roll:

Just switched the laundry around. Trying to keep the kids from killing the dog (and the other way around). Cursing the rain. Wondering what to make for dinner tonight.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

I feel like crap today.  Headache, runny nose, sore throat.  Right now I'm looking for a replacement iPod as mine died last week.  Does anyone know of any good discounts?


----------



## dmc (Nov 25, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys suck!  You have no idea... :roll:



you've obviously never lived with a woman...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm back home after a grueling delivery day with setting in Westfield, Boonton, Newton and here in the A..it rained most of the day except for some snow showers off of Route 15 just north of I-80...

Now I'm going to crack open my first of many beers..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 25, 2008)

eating  pumpkin chocolate chip cookies  just freshly baked


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2008)

Just finished up my last patient for the week!  Bring on Turkey Day vacation!!  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

Waiting for the last few minutes of my work day to tick by...

Getting to work late sucks at this time of day, but it was totally worth it this morning...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 25, 2008)

Drinking a Grimbergen Abbey double ale. We kissed and made up and tgiving is back on.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

Beer #2..I am so freaking tired..so I'm drinking slow..I need a funnel..lol


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

bidding on a new board on ebay. trying to see if i can get it for less than a buck 20


----------



## Chris I (Nov 25, 2008)

Drinking a classy keystone light


Always smooth..?


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Getting to work late sucks at this time of day, but it was totally worth it this morning...


  

Finished dinner, had a little Banana Coffee Cake w/Chocolate Chip Streusel (that I made!) and now I'm digesting. May crack open another Full Moon though... very nice. :beer:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 25, 2008)

Just finished putting together the crumbled cornbread & sauteed leeks stuffing for the Thanksgiving stuffed turkey breasts. Gravy was made yesterday. Just a matter of stuffing the breasts and getting potatos and carrots set on Thursday and I'm set. Oh, and selecting the bottle of wine.


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds yummy!

I need to pick out a cookie recipe... going to bake cookies tomorrow in addition to the Butterscotch Pecan Perfection Pie I'm making for Thanksgiving.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2008)

Just dealing with the new found water leak from the kids bathtub upstairs   Looks like this isn't going to be a small repair    Have to call the insurance adjusters in the AM   My guess is my wife's and my plan to renovate the kids bathroom in a couple of years just got pushed up


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

Rolling down the street smoking endo sipping on Gin and Juice..Laid Back..with my mind on my money and my money on my mind..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

just finished waxing skis for opening day at Blue Mountain while watching Clerks 2 via Showtime on demand.


----------



## mismatched (Nov 25, 2008)

How was Clerks 2?  i was a huge fan of the first one and Mallrats, even Chasing Amy...

I guess right now I am just avoiding going to sleep.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2008)

mismatched said:


> How was Clerks 2?  i was a huge fan of the first one and Mallrats, even Chasing Amy...
> 
> I guess right now I am just avoiding going to sleep.


I seen it a few times.  Stupid shit but still funny.  Randall is out of control..It will never be a classic like the original.


----------



## mismatched (Nov 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I seen it a few times.  Stupid shit but still funny.  Randall is out of control..It will never be a classic like the original.



I'll have to check it out.
Funny, because today a guy I work with referenced the "snowballing" line from the original and their was an older  secretary standing there...she looked at me puzzled. I couldn't explain it, so i just walked away.


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

Going to sleep. Hopefully, I'll get some uninterrupted sleep...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2008)

getting ready to head into work today.  I have very little to do and about 70% of my co-workers are off today.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 26, 2008)

At my desk cursing my clumsiness.

When I was walking out of the house this morning I managed to twist/roll my left ankle while stepping off my only stair by my front door....

Hurts a bit now, but I should be good to go by Friday (Skiing at SR Fri-Sun)... I drive a standard, so I was pretty thankful this morning that my clutch is pretty light, even that hurt.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Nov 26, 2008)

Right now I'm dealing with my home insurance agent and and also am waiting to hear back from the builder who's done previous renovation work on my house about getting some estimates for what looks like its going to be quite an extentive wall/ceiling tear down/rebuild from the water leak my wife and I found out about last night


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2008)

Counting down 3 1/2 more hours before I go home.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm dealing with my home insurance agent and and also am waiting to hear back from the builder who's done previous renovation work on my house about getting some estimates for what looks like its going to be quite an extentive wall/ceiling tear down/rebuild from the water leak my wife and I found out about last night



Good luck and make sure that if there is any mold that get kill it and get rid of it.

BTW Happy Birthday fellow Jeff


----------



## drjeff (Nov 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Good luck and make sure that if there is any mold that get kill it and get rid of it.
> 
> BTW Happy Birthday fellow Jeff





Yup, we've got mold   Looks like the leak has been going on for A WHILE at a low volume.  Just finally had enough moisture damage to the drywall for it to show on the wall/ceiling below where the tub in the kids bathroom is.  The mold factor is what's going to make this a BIG job involving the some of walls/ceilings of atleast 3, if not 4 rooms 

Thanks for the b-day wishes oh fellow Jeff!


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

Baking Butterscotch Pecan Perfection Pie. Trying to figure out which cookies I'll be baking next... These are a contender:
http://smittenkitchen.com/2008/05/crispy-salted-oatmeal-white-chocolate-cookies/


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2008)

Sitting in a meeting where we inform half my staff they will have a new boss next year. 

My boss is delivering the message. I'm just here for moral support.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 26, 2008)

breakfast and surfin  Our entire family arrives for the weekend today around 3 today --------- Black Friday ski adventure with them -- woo hoo


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 26, 2008)

Made the brine for the turkey, getting basement squared away with ski gear, tradin, coffee.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 26, 2008)

Off to get a haircut and then go get the older kid and take her to lunch and then get some meat + charcoal for the Orion tonight and then get the younger kid and then get some booze to bring to the parents tommorrow and then take the dog to the vet and then, and then, and then, and then......

Busy day today


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

Baking Crispy Salted Oatmeal White Chocolate Cookies.


----------



## mismatched (Nov 26, 2008)

Working...or at least pretending to work...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2008)

mismatched said:


> Working...or at least pretending to work...



+1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

Eating an early lunch..I have a 1PM appointment and after that I'm off until Tuesday.  Afterwork I'm going to buy some new clothes, hit up Walgreens and clean my place up in case I get lucky and bring a girl home tonight..


----------



## WJenness (Nov 26, 2008)

Preparing for my Verizon conference call in a half hour where they'll probably break my network..

-w


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

Fruits of my labor thus far:












One more kind of cookie to make this afternoon...


----------



## WJenness (Nov 26, 2008)

Waiting for Verizon to join our conference call...

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2008)

Still in meeting, still not really paying attenation.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 26, 2008)

severine said:


> fruits of my labor thus far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm back from doing a rubbing of a bronze marker and a stop at the UPS store..now I'm just killing time before my 1PM appointment..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm now at home..I bought some new clothes and Kohls..I wanted to get a haircut but there was an hour wait..I'll have to do my best at trimming up my sideburns tonight..oh no!!!!  Right now doing laundry.  My sister and brother in law just left DC and my cousin is on a bus from his college in Boston..Tonight we're having dinner at my parents house...tomorrow Thanksgiving at my Aunts house..and Friday night we're going out for Japanese food..the good thing about the Holidays is I get alot of free meals..but I'll make up for that tonight at the bars..


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

Baked some Peanut Butter cookies:






Then tried on my ski pants and decided I baked enough.  Good thing I'm basically giving most of this away.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

I bought a pair of pants earlier that are 36s and I'm a 38..hopefully I can wear them in a few weeks..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I bought a pair of pants earlier that are 36s and I'm a 38..hopefully I can wear them in a few weeks..



Yeah, that always works. :razz: Good luck though.


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

replying to a buch of pm's


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

hardline said:


> replying to a buch of pm's



I'm psyched about the stickers..totally legit!!!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 26, 2008)

Getting ready to light up the 15lbs of charcoal in the Orion


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready to light up the 15lbs of charcoal in the Orion


I'm doing exactly the same...well almost.

I've got the Orion loaded up with 15lbs of charcoal, drip pan lined and the Orion loaded with hickory chips.  Tomorrow around 7AM I'll fire it up.

What are you smoking drjeff?  Can we expect a full TR?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

I just watched the last episode of season 5 Entourage..now surfing the net..


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

Trying to revise a paper... but it's been 6 weeks since I read one of the books and 3 or 4 since I read the other. I'm having a hard time getting into it and finding what I need to substantiate my arguments.


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just watched the last episode of season 5 Entourage..now surfing the net..



you know you can download all that stuff on itunes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

hardline said:


> you know you can download all that stuff on itunes.



I don't have a video ipod..


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't have a video ipod..



you can watch it on your laptop. im downloading hankock and a few dr who episodes right now.


----------



## PhillySteve (Nov 26, 2008)

Drinking beers, remounting my bindings, gf is making pumpkin bread...


----------



## severine (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm about to get kicked out of Panera... just when I was starting to make progress on my paper. GRRR!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2008)

hardline said:


> you can watch it on your laptop. im downloading hankock and a few dr who episodes right now.


dr who rocks!  I heard there's going to be a full feature with current dr.


----------



## hardline (Nov 26, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> dr who rocks!  I heard there's going to be a full feature with current dr.



there is a sci fi thread i started before you really started posting. i have watched the dr since it was un UHF. they have all the old seasons(tom baker ect.) and all the current. i should just download all the seasons but im having fun going through and picking out the ones i never saw or missed.

i got a flat on the way to the packy store. friggin hugh nail but i was able to to get r&s get the plugs, pick up two sixers, and hit cvs for some snacks. have to do a quote for an event then im going to watch hancock.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2008)

I had dl'd a bunch of seasons but never got around to watching them all


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 26, 2008)

Going to the bar in about 15 minutes..driving there..walking/cabbing/hitching a ride home..


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm waiting for the two pumpkin and one pecan pie that are in the oven to finish baking so I can go skiing.  I still have to do an apple pie when I get off the slopes but those are always best right out of the oven.  I have no idea which box has my rolling pin so I used a Nalgene water bottle.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 27, 2008)

Hungover..surfing the net a little bit..my sister, brother in law and my cousin are coming over to check out my place late morning and then are giving me a ride back to my car 2+ miles away..time to get small..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 27, 2008)

Me and one grandboy  were Up earlier to move 4 inches of snow from the driveway and walks

Now   - enjoying my coffee, surfin AZ , smelling the turkey cook all while the rest of my family  is Bagging ZZZZZ's  yet --------------

but the grandkiddos will awaken  SOON


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2008)

packin, gotta grab a shower and then hit the road for the weekend.


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2008)

Trying to get the rugrats ready to go to my sister-in-law's house for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 27, 2008)

Breasts stuffed and rolled. Potatos soaking in heavy cream. Burning a slew of CDs.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2008)

I have to take my boots off so I can roll out pie crust and slice apples.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 27, 2008)

Back from lunch with my sister, brother in law and cousin.  They liked my apartment.  I had breakfast food for lunch at a diner...now I'm just chilling at my place..and then going to my parents house.  We're going to my Aunts house for Thanksgiving dinner at 4:30PM..freaking early for dinner..


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Time to jump in the shower.


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 27, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Time to jump in the shower.


 
MMmm,...That's a mighty attractive apple pie!  Now I'm going to have to go eat another piece of the one my mother-in-Law brought over!!  Thanksgiving makes me so impressionable!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2008)

Drinking beer. Digesting.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 27, 2008)

just finished a bowl of coffee ice cream.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 27, 2008)

just got home from a big dinner at the grandparents.  Good times and all my cousins were there.  TR on the smoked ham will have to wait until I get home from Blue tomorrow.


----------



## hardline (Nov 27, 2008)

drinking my last beer. going to watch hancock and pass out gota be up at 5:30. not sure why we are leaving so early but i dont really care.


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2008)

I should be asleep. It's sort of like Christmas Eve to a kid right now though.  I nearly passed out hours ago from the turkey stupor but once we got home and started going through the ski stuff, I woke right back up again.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 28, 2008)

hardline said:


> drinking my last beer. going to watch hancock and pass out gota be up at 5:30. not sure why we are leaving so early but i dont really care.


I'm waiting for hardline to get his complaining ass over here  so we get get headed towards Blue Mountain for opening day!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 28, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm waiting for hardline to get his complaining ass over here  so we get get headed towards Blue Mountain for opening day!!!



ahahahaha..he's not a morning person....

It's like Christmas morning..I'm leaving for Blue in 20 minutes..


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2008)

Going to Sundown.


----------



## hardline (Nov 28, 2008)

waiting in the ticket line at blue. they didnt open till 830 major suck


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2008)

Working. AT&T decided in October that the day after Turkey Day was no-longer a holiday. So they took it away.

I love my job...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 28, 2008)

Sitting at the Blue Mountain bar with hardline enjoying a few opening day beers!  :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 28, 2008)

Sitting in my apartment in my ski clothes..lol..moving very slow...surfing the net..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 28, 2008)

hardline said:


> waiting in the ticket line at blue. they didnt open till 830 major suck



They should start selling tickets a half hour before opening..It's impossible for non seasonpassholders at Blue to get first tracks which is wack..


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2008)

Home for a little bit of a break between Sundown ski sessions.


----------



## Marc (Nov 28, 2008)

Hating MS Access right now.  If you can avoid using it, do so.  It's a horrible program.


----------



## hardline (Nov 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> They should start selling tickets a half hour before opening..It's impossible for non seasonpassholders at Blue to get first tracks which is wack..



ya true dat.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 28, 2008)

About to go pic up the older kid from ski school and the younger kid from daycare at Mount Snow and then were going to goto the local farm and watch sheep get sheered   They were apparently sheering goats earlier this afternoon - immediately I though of Marc


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 28, 2008)

At my parents house..drinking beer..eating crackers..going to watch National Lampoons Christmas vacation in a few minutes..


----------



## Geoff (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm roasting a turkey to have leftovers.  I just tossed some stuffing in next to it.


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2008)

Great idea, Geoff. I should do that since I miss the leftovers from when I lived with my parents...

Right now, getting ready to head out for round 2 at Sundown.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 28, 2008)

Still drinking beer at my parents house..8 of us are getting hibachi food in a half hour and luckily I don't have to drive..I'll probably drink a zombie later which is a potent rum punch with 151...I'm gonna feel great for my drive to Stowe tomorrow..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 28, 2008)

Feeling  mucho mellow sitting around the fireplace

 we all Just finished  a great Italian dinner  after a  great day of skiing with family @Titus mtn , We got there at opening bell and skied til 3:30  great conditions for early season -- feeling like a did something but no achy quads at at all


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm in the lodge @ Sundown. Did my few runs, now I'm being responsible and working on my paper.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 28, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm in the lodge @ Sundown.


Sundown offering free wi-fi this year?  that would be awesome, could get my wife to hang out while i ski with the kids.... might even swing a work from the lodge afternoon some time ;-)


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Sundown offering free wi-fi this year?  that would be awesome, could get my wife to hang out while i ski with the kids.... might even swing a work from the lodge afternoon some time ;-)


I'm not sure if it's official or not...


----------



## hardline (Nov 29, 2008)

about to get back on and dj for a little while


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 29, 2008)

I just woke up..I'm happy that Stowe received another couple inches in the past 24 hours with snow currently falling..I'm leaving in about an hour..fingers crossed that the next storm is mostly snow..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just woke up..I'm happy that Stowe received another couple inches in the past 24 hours with snow currently falling..I'm leaving in about an hour..fingers crossed that the next storm is mostly snow..


have fun on your trip!


----------



## mondeo (Nov 29, 2008)

Just got back from Buffalo, through Chicago. Mike Ditka was in the row in front of me on the flight from Chicago.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 29, 2008)

Watching Bode Miller's run from the World Cup Downhill from lake Louise


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2008)

Sitting in bed, MadTV on (repeat)... putting off working on my poetry presentation.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 29, 2008)

Trying to figure out if I need to wear the cold weather gear, the wet weather gear, or the cold AND wet weather gear to the Patriots/Steelers game tommorrow.


----------



## krisskis (Nov 30, 2008)

Working.....

I need a vacation.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 30, 2008)

waiting on the coffee


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 30, 2008)

Family all just left for return trip to NYC and MA  -- 

The Queen and I will now ratchet up 3 days of putting up all our Xmas decorations and several   full size trees in various rooms in  house   .She'll  start  menu planning for them ALL to return here for Xmas  vacation break


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Every time you write about your doing during the holidays, I get an image of the late 19th century life in the great houses ..


It does sound pretty spectacular!

Right now... wishing I didn't have a tummyache. Delaying working on my poetry presentation (and reading, for that matter). Trying to figure out a skiing plan for next weekend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 30, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Every time you write about your doing during the holidays, I get an image of the late 19th century life in the great houses ..



Its somewhat similar and we DO enjoy getting the place  all trimmed  up with special decorations for our kids and grandkids . I

 We  are fortunate to live in an approximately  100 yr old  Dutch Colonial home which by its layout is a GREAT house to entertain folks in , When i was in the college president business we  entertained  FREQUENTLY and thoroughly enjoyed having small groups over 


My  wife in addition to being a middle school librarian  during her career was/is also an artist( watercolor)   . She has a flair for making the home special  and is a gourmet cook too who loves to try new recipes 


 -- i am ONE FORTUNATE guy  believe me  her looks are pretty easy to take too


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 30, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Put the lime in the coconut and drink both up .. seriously hope your feeling better .. there has been a bug going around making people uke:



Yeah my gut has been off for a day --  H'mmmmm and I though it was bcuz i made a PIG out of myself  over the holiday showing ABSOLUTELY no self control


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2008)

My stomach hasn't felt right since T-Day.


----------



## Chris I (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm about 10 Almost Kisses shy of finishing this whole f'n bag.
Just purchased my Epic pass.

Thinking about making a turkey sammich.

I feel so far behind, there is a full page of new threads, none of them look good-  im way too lazy to look at all of them. 

This is by far the best thread on this whole website, probably because i never have anything of significance to add to normal threads, it doesn't seem to matter here.

went to mount snow again today.  it was nice


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2008)

Baking blondies, putting dishes away, still avoiding my poetry homework.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2008)

Back from Maine. Recovering from a wild night out and a weekend of chasing kids around.


----------



## Chris I (Nov 30, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Back from Maine. Recovering from a wild night out and a weekend of chasing kids around.



I love your avatar.  must be the pussy


----------



## Glenn (Nov 30, 2008)

Catching up here...haven't been on since Thursday. Tired though...bed soon.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2008)

Trying to get to bed.  I fell asleep on the couch soon after getting home from the Patriots game around 9:30.  Woke up when when I my dogs nudged me because he had to go out around 12:45 and that woke me up enough that I couldn't fall right back to sleep aftre tending to the dog 

Ohh well, if this state of awakeness continues much longer I might have to bump the Insomniacs thread


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Falling asleep in class.


----------



## Chris I (Dec 1, 2008)

leaving for the gym


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 1, 2008)

crankin my gibson to a bunch of Rush stuff -- damn Neal Peart is friggin amzing  i can't get enuf


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 1, 2008)

Back from Stowe..about to do some laundry...


----------



## hardline (Dec 1, 2008)

finishing downloading war inc. didn't realize he was playing the same role as he did in point black.


----------



## Chris I (Dec 1, 2008)

sitting naked in front of my computer.  I have terrible breathe right now.  I'm about to go to the bar


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 1, 2008)

Chris I said:


> sitting naked in front of my computer.  I have terrible breathe right now.  I'm about to go to the bar



lmfao


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 1, 2008)

Sitting here suffering from the wicked cold I picked up in Maine.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2008)

Chris I said:


> sitting naked in front of my computer.  I have terrible breathe right now.  I'm about to go to the bar



TMI!!!  Gotta do atleast one of the 2 following things BEFORE going to the bar there Chris.  1) Brush your teeth 2) Get dressed - like I said, atleast 1 of the 2


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> crankin my gibson to a bunch of Rush stuff -- damn Neal Peart is friggin amzing  i can't get enuf



Amen there Warp!!!  I had subdivisions blasting on my hour ride home tonight from teaching 

Right now I'm catching up on a couple of episodes of Dexter with my wife thanks on On Demand


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 1, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Family all just left for return trip to NYC and MA  --
> 
> The Queen and I will now ratchet up 3 days of putting up all our Xmas decorations and several   full size trees in various rooms in  house   .She'll  start  menu planning for them ALL to return here for Xmas  vacation break



Wow multiple Christmas trees..you're hardcore..


----------



## severine (Dec 1, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Sitting here suffering from the wicked cold I picked up in Maine.


 Poor Jens.  Feel better.

Decompressing after a crazy, stressful day. Trying to figure out how I can fit a run in tomorrow (unfortunately with the kids in the double jogger...not as much fun for me). Trying to talk my brother into loaning his Wii to us for a week.


----------



## hardline (Dec 2, 2008)

shopping for cloths for this christmass gala/formal dinner i am atending/djing. the girls are all siked that they get to get dressed up. i have a funny felling that im going to get draged on few shopping trips.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 2, 2008)

Coffee, currency/stock trades, news and a little online holiday shopping.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow hope you guys all feel beter soon  Carrie  Jens  and co . The Queen came down with a super hard cold too  i'm feeling better NOW that all teh XMAS decorations are finally up.

Going to take my antique Saab down to the shop today for a tune up and winterization 

. Friggin nair took all our snow away here at the house  , sure hope i can ski this week  hafta check  mtn webcam this am


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2008)

Right now I debating about what the new exterior roadside sign for my office will look like.  The old one helped slow a drunk driver down Saturday night/Sunday morning


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2008)

Trying to get my act together. Need to get out for a run today!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Sundown offering free wi-fi this year?  that would be awesome, could get my wife to hang out while i ski with the kids.... might even swing a work from the lodge afternoon some time ;-)





severine said:


> I'm not sure if it's official or not...



Yes, there are signs up now announcing it's availability... 8)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Amen there Warp!!!  I had subdivisions blasting on my hour ride home tonight from teaching
> 
> Right now I'm catching up on a couple of episodes of Dexter with my wife thanks on On Demand



 Subdivisions = TRES Kewl Doc !. My fav is Spirit of Radio,but then again iam a damn TRICK box freak.

I  have my Boss GT 6  effects generator tricked out with multiple distortions when i do that one -- DRIVES the QUEEN APESHIT  



Hey  u gotta have that "DELIVERANCE"  tooth shot on your new sign.  D    . Story line : -  SEE ME or suffer this fool  with MR T in full dentist regalia !


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Subdivisions = TRES Kewl Doc !. My fav is Spirit of Radio,but then again iam a damn TRICK box freak.
> 
> I  have my Boss GT 6  effects generator tricked out with multiple distortions when i do that one -- DRIVES the QUEEN APESHIT
> 
> ...



I'll try and convince my business partner that the "deliverance" route is the way to go    My hunch is though that the final result will end up looking something a bit more like my avatar pic though  

Right now I'm learning that the town that my practice is in has WWWWAAAAYYYY too many ridiculous regulations about business signs nowadays


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2008)

working from home and tending the fire.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 2, 2008)

catching up on stuff at work..looking forward to some RAW Right After Work skiing at Blue with AtomicSkier..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2008)

Right now I'm waiting for someone to get numb and watching a Pisten Bully push snow around in the superpipe on the Mount Snow webcam


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 2, 2008)

eating lunch..getting amped for my first RAW session at Blue mountain this season..


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yes, there are signs up now announcing it's availability... 8)


Good to know. Now I don't have to be so sneaky next time. 

Got back from run/walk intervals pushing the jogging stroller (plus 75 lbs of kids)... burned 668 calories and mailed a package at the post office in the process. Yay me!  :lol:

Going to take a shower...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 2, 2008)

Getting dressed for skiing..I should be on the slopes in 45 minutes...


----------



## JD (Dec 2, 2008)

Jonesing pretty hard for some POW.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2008)

Right now I'm watching some of the snowmakers at Mount Snow getting ready to light up the guns in the superpipe on the webcam


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2008)

Trying to stay awake...and not being all that successful.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 2, 2008)

Nothin. Went to the gym earlier, gotta yank the Xmas/Hannukah stuff outta the attic tomorrow. We scrapped the Maine trip due to some date conflicts with our host, so we're thinkin WF before Xmas.


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2008)

Counting the minutes until the kids' bedtime. I have a killer headache and I'm exhausted.


----------



## Chris I (Dec 2, 2008)

severine said:


> Counting the minutes until the kids' bedtime. I have a killer headache and I'm exhausted.



Put them in their rooms, didn't you put the locks on the outside of the door??


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2008)

Chris I said:


> Put them in their rooms, didn't you put the locks on the outside of the door??


Usually, that just results in MORE work because then they ransack the room...ripping all the clothes out of the drawers, climbing in the dressers... Ugh. Chaos ensues.

Kids are eating dinner. I'm waiting for B to get home. After dinner, I think I might take a nap.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 2, 2008)

Chris I said:


> Put them in their rooms, didn't you put the locks on the outside of the door??


The house we moved into last year has locks on the outside of the bedroom doors (not master).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2008)

just got in from a stultifyingly boring  Medical Center strategic planning retreat( a major yawner ) this evening -- OH well the dinner was great anyway .


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 2, 2008)

Post whoring and drinking spiked warm cider.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2008)

Tying to come up with great things to say about 2 people who are applying to college at my alma matter and asked me to write letters of reccomendation.  I'm thinking that I might need to put on the hip waders to deal with the amount of BS that's going to be flowing in my office soon.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2008)

Remember doc some of us on the other end of THAT communique have pretty fair Bullshit filters!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 3, 2008)

drinking coffee and bs'ing on the phone with one of my co-workers.  I feel like working from home today, but I have to head in to get a new insurance card


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Remember doc some of us on the other end of THAT communique have pretty fair Bullshit filters!



Exactly,  but I figure that just saying "I've known X for 15 years, they're a great kid that would be an asset to the college"  Signed Dr J, Class of '93 alumni class president would be a little too brief 

Right now, I've got one of my reccomendation letters done (very low BS IMHO  ) and am trying to finish the other


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 3, 2008)

Coffee, went short yesterday at the close, smiling this AM  Life is good.


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2008)

Doing a survey on Facebook, looking through recipes to make bread in the machine, hoping my daughter doesn't decide to pee on the couch (going sans Pull-Ups today)...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 3, 2008)

Dr J's posts got me thinking I should write one of my employees (who was laid off) a letter of recommendation.  She didn't ask for one, but is a really hard worker who doesn't deserve the treatment she got.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Exactly,  but I figure that just saying "I've known X for 15 years, they're a great kid that would be an asset to the college"  Signed Dr J, Class of '93 alumni class president would be a little too brief
> 
> Right now, I've got one of my reccomendation letters done (very low BS IMHO  ) and am trying to finish the other



UR a GOOD man doc and a KNOWN quantity to the University . An Alum who is INVOLVED and was a leader as an undergrad/grad etc . Back in the day when i was in the Univ. ""it was guys like you that made the job fun when we went on the circuit 

 Ii'm sure damn near anything you say about thus young person will HAVE impact !!!!

Cheers 
Warp

PS how's the sign coming along??


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Dr J's posts got me thinking I should write one of my employees (who was laid off) a letter of recommendation.  She didn't ask for one, but is a really hard worker who doesn't deserve the treatment she got.



Good idea Rooter------------------------she DESERVES your endorsement -- good ones are a reflection of those who "helped them develop"


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2008)

Right now I'm watching a medical helicopter getting ready to land at the hospital which is just up the street from my office.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> UR a GOOD man doc and a KNOWN quantity to the University . An Alum who is INVOLVED and was a leader as an undergrad/grad etc . Back in the day when i was in the Univ. ""it was guys like you that made the job fun when we went on the circuit
> 
> Ii'm sure damn near anything you say about thus young person will HAVE impact !!!!
> 
> ...



Warp, the sign is giving me a very big headache right now   Seems that in order to move the sign literally 2 feet from where it was before (I'm talking 2 feet further AWAY from the road) and then literally put up a sign of the exact same dimensions as before, it has to first go through a planning + zoning committee hearing    To top it off, the monthly regualr meeting of the P+Z committe in my town is the 1st Tuesday of each month(yesterday of course ) and any application to be heard before the committee has to be in by the Friday before the meeting.  So basically I'm stuck for a month


----------



## Glenn (Dec 3, 2008)

Eating lunch. It's open enrollment at work and I'm up to my eyeballs in forms. Oh, we're changing carriers too. Glad I'm off next week skiing at Mt. Snow. The light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 3, 2008)

Finished preppin dinner for tonite, headin to the gym.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2008)

Right now I'm having a bunch of fun at the expense of 2 of my employees, who while not yet engaged have been quite serious with their boyfriends for a while now and decided that they'd spend their lunch hour looking online at wedding reception sites


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 3, 2008)

I gave my admin assistant a very glowing & unsolicited letter of recommendation.  I really didn't need to add a lot of BS in there because she is really an A+ employee.  I wish we could have hired her as an engineering coordinator to save her job, but my boss wasn't very optimistic that we'd be successful in that venture.  She was very happy that someone was at least thinking about her and started to cry.  I feel so bad for her but at least I know I did the right thing.


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got back from the grocery store (ugh... took nearly 2 hrs with the kids today and a false alarm potty stop). Eating some leftover rice while I decide what to do with the afternoon since I know it won't be working on my last paper...she never should have told us she'd take them until exam day. Now I have no desire to work on it.

Maybe I'll bake something...


----------



## Chris I (Dec 3, 2008)

It's so F'n hard to do this Child Studies project when all I can think about is moving.  Breck got 20inches so far this week.  It's about time it started snowing out there.  13 days.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2008)

Back from deliveries..finishing up some odds and ends at work and then off to Blue mountain..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm having a bunch of fun at the expense of 2 of my employees, who while not yet engaged have been quite serious with their boyfriends for a while now and decided that they'd spend their lunch hour looking online at wedding reception sites



Yikes..all women want to get married..it would be nice to find one who just wants a casual once a week boyfriend..lol...those women don't exist...based on my experience with match.com...they either want a 1 night stand or a husband..nothing in between


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yikes..all women want to get married..it would be nice to find one who just wants a casual once a week boyfriend..lol...those women don't exist...based on my experience with match.com...they either want a 1 night stand or a husband..nothing in between



Funny thing is, this is the pic that I e-mail to them during their estrogen induced lunchtime wedding fest







after seeing it, one of my assistants told said a) "nice dress" shortly followed by b) "I could really see myself doing that at my reception!"   

Right now I'm trying to make a dent in the large stack of papers that seemed to suddenyl appear on my desk in the last hour


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2008)

:lol: Real classy.

Right now... amazingly, even though I only put one kid down for a nap, both are asleep.  I'm a little worried about my daughter though; she's in panties today and didn't pee before falling asleep. I hope I don't end up with a pee soaked couch. 

So... what to do with this unplanned free time that will end within the next 30-45 minutes? I'm not sure!


----------



## Chris I (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got off the phone with my roomate.  He rode the woods from Breck to the porch yesterday...

I gotta get outa here.. I'm going crazy


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Warp, the sign is giving me a very big headache right now   Seems that in order to move the sign literally 2 feet from where it was before (I'm talking 2 feet further AWAY from the road) and then literally put up a sign of the exact same dimensions as before, it has to first go through a planning + zoning committee hearing    To top it off, the monthly regualr meeting of the P+Z committe in my town is the 1st Tuesday of each month(yesterday of course ) and any application to be heard before the committee has to be in by the Friday before the meeting.  So basically I'm stuck for a month



Man that's total BS --- it's crap like that that drives us all nutz !   See what happens when good people fail to to go into public service -- we get regression to the mean and that simply isn't good enough


----------



## hardline (Dec 3, 2008)

just cracked a beer. doing a event for Shiseido cosmetics. will be mostly buyers. im hoping for a few hot interns/assistants. considering going to hunter tomorrow or blue on friday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2008)

Back from skiing Blue...4th ski day in a row..eating steak..


----------



## hardline (Dec 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from skiing Blue...4th ski day in a row..eating steak..



you going tomorrow after work. i might come down. need to get some snow time. pm me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2008)

hardline said:


> you going tomorrow after work. i might come down. need to get some snow time. pm me.



I was going to take a rest day tomorrow..but who knows..is Mountain Creek open?  I'll be at Blue Friday afternoon and Saturday and Sunday morning..from where you live..I'd go to Hunter..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2008)

Just taking a break from setting up the Christmas decorations around the house


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2008)

Catching up on posts on here..digesting..


----------



## hardline (Dec 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was going to take a rest day tomorrow..but who knows..is Mountain Creek open?  I'll be at Blue Friday afternoon and Saturday and Sunday morning..from where you live..I'd go to Hunter..



im working late tonight so a night session is all i can do tomorrow. creek aint open not till next week. friday is a no go because i have to start djing at 4pm. so the only option is blue tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2008)

Lying in bed... Thinking about what I have to do tomorrow. Picking what I'll be baking for the lifties this weekend.


----------



## hardline (Dec 4, 2008)

you rock. goodies for the lifties.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2008)

Enjoying the silence for a moment before what looks like a CRAZY day at the office begins


----------



## Geoff (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm putting my ski clothes on.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2008)

mailing out Xmas gifts  this am to my brother and sisters families  then finishing some shopping -- the Queen is still "under the weather "  so i'll be Joe Shopper today


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 4, 2008)

Took too much cold medicine and I'm feeling a little cloudy. Need to go get a coke.


----------



## hardline (Dec 4, 2008)

going through music for a party on friday for a con ed christmass party. i think a little early for christmass music but they wanted some. that and motown. its going to be weird trying to mix this all in with the normal downtempo stuff i play for the normall afterwork.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I gave my admin assistant a very glowing & unsolicited letter of recommendation.  I really didn't need to add a lot of BS in there because she is really an A+ employee.  I wish we could have hired her as an engineering coordinator to save her job, but my boss wasn't very optimistic that we'd be successful in that venture.  She was very happy that someone was at least thinking about her and started to cry.  I feel so bad for her but at least I know I did the right thing.




That's rough Root...really rough. But you did the right thing. Take solace in that.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 4, 2008)

Catching up on stuff in the office...getting the delivery list ready...about to check in 11 more granite bases that just arrived from Vermont..Only 8 more days until our Christmas bonus..it better not be a membership to the Jelly of the Month club..,


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2008)

hardline said:


> you rock. goodies for the lifties.



I did work with the lifties last year, so I understand a bit of what it's like being out there in the cold like that. I baked once a week for most of last season for them and am enjoying carrying that on a bit this year. 

Right now... back from the boy's wellness checkup. Have to go through a few things, work on my paper, and then figure out what's on the menu for baking today. I'd really like to try making some cinnamon rolls... maybe we'll do breakfast for dinner tonight so I'll have an excuse.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2008)

severine said:


> I did work with the lifties last year, so I understand a bit of what it's like being out there in the cold like that. I baked once a week for most of last season for them and am enjoying carrying that on a bit this year.
> 
> Right now... back from the boy's wellness checkup. Have to go through a few things, work on my paper, and then figure out what's on the menu for baking today. I'd really like to try making some cinnamon rolls... maybe we'll do breakfast for dinner tonight so I'll have an excuse.



MMM'mm cinnamon rolls 

BTW  finals week up soon ?


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2008)

Finals are next week. I have some work to do this weekend preparing. At least with English courses I don't have any memorization to do. But for one of my courses she gave us the potential questions already so we should arrive prepared to answer our choice of them (meaning she expects a better response than if she sprang the questions on us).


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 4, 2008)

Selling Euros on a nice bump higher and chuckling at the full court press of talking heads, Ben, GM, Dodd, the list goes on, as they continue to plow the economy and taxpayer into the ground. Blowing off the gym due to the entertainment value on bubblevision.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2008)

Right now I'm sitting at my desk, waiting for the next wave of assaults from my hygienists asking me to come check their patients - even more fun today since my business partner is at a meeting in California and I have all 4 hygienists to myself today which pretty much guarentees that I can't work for more than about 10 minutes on a patient before I'm needed elsewhere


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm waiting for dough to rise. Then I'll make my first ever attempt at cinnamon rolls... eek!

Far better than what I did before... which was clean up the 2nd pee accident on the floor today. Yuck. I hate potty training.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


> That's rough Root...really rough. But you did the right thing. Take solace in that.


Thanks. Its been rough.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 4, 2008)

Wrapping things up at work...going home to get small..then going to the bar..I'm taking a day off from skiing..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2008)

Waiting for the last hygiene patient of the day to check (check #32 on the day) then need to stop at Lowe's on the way home to augment some of the dark areas I have in the outdorr x-mas light display due to tree/shrub growth over the summer


----------



## hardline (Dec 4, 2008)

downloading a bunch holiday and motown remixes


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2008)

Digesting the huge dinner I threw together... cinnamon rolls, spinach quiche, sausage, and home fries. The two things I made that I have never made before (cinnamon rolls and spinach quiche) came out decently; not bad for the first try. Still having problems making home fries...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 4, 2008)

Back from the bar..eating a steak sandwich..people at the bar were wondering where I've been lately..lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 4, 2008)

damn laptop died on my again.  BSOD on boot up.  I don't know why my IT department won't just order me a new hard drive already.  This will be the second time in two months I'll have XP put back on there.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm sitting with one of my employees (and his wife) who is getting laidoff while waiting for his exit interview. I think she wants to punch me. He understands I had no control over this situtation. HR has us waiting like sheep to the slaughter. 

Sucks. I need a drink.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm sitting with one of my employees (and his wife) who is getting laidoff while waiting for his exit interview. I think she wants to punch me. He understands I had no control over this situtation. HR has us waiting like sheep to the slaughter.
> 
> Sucks. I need a drink.



Damn, If I were you I'd be out looking for new opportunities. Sounds like that place is going down fast and being mismanaged.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm sitting with one of my employees (and his wife) who is getting laidoff while waiting for his exit interview. I think she wants to punch me. He understands I had no control over this situtation. HR has us waiting like sheep to the slaughter.
> 
> Sucks. I need a drink.



Totally sucks Root.  Not to make light of the sh$tty situation you're in right now, but I'd bet that folks might be fearing a trip to your office more than mine right about now 

Keep your head up!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm sitting with one of my employees (and his wife) who is getting laidoff while waiting for his exit interview. I think she wants to punch me. He understands I had no control over this situtation. HR has us waiting like sheep to the slaughter.
> 
> Sucks. I need a drink.



Hang tuff Rooter --  it's NOT your fault ---- 

But as Wa lof suggests - I'd go "window shopping "


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 5, 2008)

Doing better now. Stopped at a bar for a quick drink on the way to the farewell party.

Stupid thing is, as a result of this,  I wound up with a better job (more focused) for about the same pay because of my speciality (solid demand for it here). 

It going to be weird for a while though.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> But as Wa lof suggests - I'd go "window shopping "



Not a bad idea. I've seen places that had a guy do all the dirty work, then when he was done he took the ax.


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2008)

Busy day... dishes, vacuumed, laundry...other not fun stuff. Probably will bake soon. Some kind of cookies.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 5, 2008)

did some housework today too --------------- the Queen is at the Doc's getting some anti-biotics hopefully she starts feeling better


----------



## hardline (Dec 5, 2008)

got down to the bar on 15th had turkey sandwich and a beer waiting for cute girl to come down so we can go over to paragon to get her some boots so we can go riding next week. then at 5 gota dj.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 5, 2008)

I just got back from a visit to a German/Polish deli in Hartford. I have a couple of bags full of fresh smoked Kielbasa, German wursts, and assorted marzipan and lebkuchen.

It's Christmas come early for my tastebuds


----------



## hardline (Dec 5, 2008)

the chef here just gave all the staff the first of the egg nog


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2008)

Baking Oatmeal Scotchies. They don't look too good but they taste great!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2008)

heating up a mickey mouse shaped pizza for the kids and trying not to forget stuff that I'm suposed to pack for VT this weekend


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2008)

In Chinese food heaven..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 5, 2008)

Just did a sweat n soak in the sauna n hot tub, sippin a Booker's, gettin small, feeling fine....prolly pass out by 10.


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2008)

Trying to get my daughter to finish up dinner and off to bed... My brother loaned us his Wii for the next week and I'm itching to set it up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn, If I were you I'd be out looking for new opportunities. Sounds like that place is going down fast and being mismanaged.



times two..I feel for Root bigtime..it's tough to concentrate on your job with longtime friends and colleagues getting the Boot...hang in there Root..and ski alot to decompress..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 5, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> I just got back from a visit to a German/Polish deli in Hartford. I have a couple of bags full of fresh smoked Kielbasa, German wursts, and assorted marzipan and lebkuchen.
> 
> It's Christmas come early for my tastebuds



2 big thumbs up for that Xmas stash of goodies. I'm headin to the german deli tomorrow and loading up on all my faves, then having them send my bro and sisinlaw a care package in NH for an Xmas gift. Mmmmm, can't wait, every time I walk in there I flashback to being a wee one shopping with my Oma in Germany.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> In Chinese food heaven..


I'm so jealous right now.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> times two..I feel for Root bigtime..it's tough to concentrate on your job with longtime friends and colleagues getting the Boot...hang in there Root..and ski alot to decompress..


Thanks bro.  I'll be stress reliving tomorrow morning at Blue  See you there?

My job is going to really be ok, but it's tough to say good-bye to folks you've been working with for the past 10 years knowing that your own job will be getting better (and easier).


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2008)

Drinking Full Moons, playing some Wii game my brother lent me (along with his system) ... and I just realized that my panties are on inside out.  Scary that it takes 2 drinks to realize that...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Drinking Full Moons, playing some Wii game my brother lent me (along with his system) ... and I just realized that my panties are on inside out.  Scary that it takes 2 drinks to realize that...



That's a green Man-ovation. Extends the life of underwear and reduces laundry. You girls gotta get with it.:lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Drinking Full Moons, playing some Wii game my brother lent me (along with his system) ... and I just realized that my panties are on inside out.  Scary that it takes 2 drinks to realize that...


I was drinking SA Winter's at the bar tonight...pretty darn good.  I haven't tried the FM's yet.


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's a green Man-ovation. Extends the life of underwear and reduces laundry. You girls gotta get with it.:lol:


Isn't that more like "college-kid" way of going? :lol: I'm usually on the ball about this stuff but it was one heck of a day here.


RootDKJ said:


> I was drinking SA Winter's at the bar tonight...pretty darn good.  I haven't tried the FM's yet.


Full Moon's pretty good. Then again, I'm not a beer snob so my opinion probably doesn't count. :lol: I wanted to save some so I'm actually switching to an Otter Creek White Sail.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Drinking Full Moons, playing some Wii game my brother lent me (along with his system) ... and I just realized that my panties are on inside out.  Scary that it takes 2 drinks to realize that...



Are sitting around drinking and paying video games in your underwear? That's quite a picture.


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2008)

What, only guys do that?

:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2008)

there are some tipsy people on here..


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> there are some tipsy people on here..



tipsy and safe.  just had a safety meeting


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> tipsy and safe.  just had a safety meeting



You can never be too safe..I want a pizza and an ice cream sundae..I wish my apartment had room service..actually I don't because I'd be broke and 400 pounds..


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You can never be too safe..I want a pizza and an ice cream sundae..I wish my apartment had room service..actually I don't because I'd be broke and 400 pounds..



crushing a cadbury dark chocolate bar.  the total calorie count is 440.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> crushing a cadbury dark chocolate bar.  the total calorie count is 440.



Greg needs to invent a way for us to PM food..I'd trade root some of my famous brownies for some of his Orion Corned beef..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg needs to invent a way for us to PM food..I'd trade root some of my famous brownies for some of his Orion Corned beef..


You're on.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg needs to invent a way for us to PM food..I'd trade root some of my famous brownies for some of his Orion Corned beef..



Awesome!


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2008)

:lol: You guys are funny. I'll send some of my cookies. Oh wait, you guys don't like nuts.  Good thing the cookies I made today don't have any... Then again, they're probably not as tempting as "awesome brownies" anyway. :lol:

I've decided that WarioWare Smooth Moves isn't challenging enough on its own... so I'll probably have one more beer. But then I need to cut off... skiing in the morning.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm off to bed as well


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 5, 2008)

Playing in two poker tournements..doing well in both..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2008)

Just let the dogs out for the last time tonight.  COLD up in VT right now!  Thermometer on my deck is reading about 10 degrees, barely any wind/clouds in the sky, and not much more than the hum of the fanguns running outside right now 

Just watching the snowcats work on Standard and over by the park on Nitro and the fangun lights on Snowdance, Lodge, Exhibition and The Gulch right now


----------



## Chris I (Dec 6, 2008)

Kicking myself for getting kicked out of the bar, especially so early.

at least I saved $50?  Ride tomorrow?  nah its too late.  See ya sunday, maybe.


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 6, 2008)

Been patching a bunch o UNIX servers since 330am...and watching weather channel.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 6, 2008)

pepperdawg said:


> Been patching a bunch o UNIX servers since 330am...and watching weather channel.....


Ouch....maintenance windows during ski season suck

Leaving now to go ski @ Blue


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2008)

Making some breakfast then heading to Sundown to get a few hours in.


----------



## severine (Dec 6, 2008)

Heading to Sundown for some skiing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 6, 2008)

wishin my regional hill had more open than 3 -4 wrods -- i skied it a week ago it was fun BUT just too far to drive 90 minutes for 3-4 trails


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Ouch....maintenance windows during ski season suck
> 
> Leaving now to go ski @ Blue



Yeah gotta beat the "Feeze"....

But Weekend Maintence windows allow for mid-week strom chasin....  

Have fun...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 6, 2008)

Chris I said:


> Kicking myself for getting kicked out of the bar, especially so early.
> 
> at least I saved $50?  Ride tomorrow?  nah its too late.  See ya sunday, maybe.



Wow how did you get kicked out the bar???

Right now doing laundry..sitting in front of the computer..I'm gonna pound some Sugar Free RedBull..and hit up the grocery store in a little bit...we might get some snow tonight which would be MSY


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 6, 2008)

Procrastinated all shopping errands until Mon and Wed. We're doing some decorating now and crankin Rat Pack Xmas tunes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 6, 2008)

Still doing laundry..still catching up on dozens of unread threads on here..starting to get stoked about possible snowfall tonight.  It did snow a coating here in the Lehigh Valley but it was when i was at Stowe so I've yet to see more than Flurries in my own backyard.  You better believe I'll be making snow angels if we get a centimeter.  

I'm doing my grocery shopping in a little bit...they have the red box where you can rent DVDs..it's a good day to veg out on the couch..be like The Dude..maybe stagger down to the Bowling alley late night..


----------



## severine (Dec 6, 2008)

Back from skiing. Chilling for a couple hours before I head out for a homework session. Last one this semester.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 6, 2008)

At my parents house..then going to the grocery store and renting a couple DVDs..


----------



## hardline (Dec 6, 2008)

doing a pretty cool wedding uptown. then we gota go to like 4 other spots. should be interesting


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 6, 2008)

just relaxing on the couch, had a busy day after skiing Blue this morning.  Queen wanted to do a large BJ's shopping trip to get us through the holidays and past the 1st week in January.  Picked up some baby back ribs when I was there...guess what's for dinner tomorrow.....

She also told me that on she has to go to Dallas from the 17th to the 19th so I picked up a corned beef as well:grin:

Oh yeah, I think it's snowing here!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 6, 2008)

I just walked around in the snow...surfing the net..stoked for some fresh Poe tomorrow morning..


----------



## hardline (Dec 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just walked around in the snow...surfing the net..stoked for some fresh Poe tomorrow morning..



it just started snowing here in nyc. hells ya


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 6, 2008)

Went out to turn on the sauna for some in and out in the snow therapy. We got about 3/4" here. Stoked to ski in some fresh in the AM.


----------



## hardline (Dec 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Went out to turn on the sauna for some in and out in the snow therapy. We got about 3/4" here. Stoked to ski in some fresh in the AM.



no accumalation here


----------



## severine (Dec 6, 2008)

No snow here yet.

Drinking vanilla Stoli and root beer, playing Wii Bowling.  We want junk food but don't have any... other than cinnamon rolls. :lol:


----------



## hardline (Dec 6, 2008)

severine said:


> No snow here yet.
> 
> Drinking vanilla Stoli and root beer, playing Wii Bowling.  We want junk food but don't have any... other than cinnamon rolls. :lol:



we have accumulation of snow yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2008)

woke up to about 3 inches of pow  AND -one addtional trail open at regional ski area today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 7, 2008)

Back from skiing...going to drink some Sugar Free Red Bull...then some beer later on..still in my ski clothes..


----------



## Schneehund (Dec 7, 2008)

I am just in the door from Bristol Mountain (the NY thruway is a mess right now) and am currently drinking coffee and pampering my poor legs. My thighs were burning coming down that last run. Not that I'm complaining, mind you....  ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 7, 2008)

About to go to my parents house for dinner.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2008)

Right now I'm doing so random surfing and listening to the wind pelt the windows up here in VT.  Still snowing JEA!!!  but getting cold, fast.  Might need a second trip to the hottub today to stay warm


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2008)

Trying to stay awake. I'm beat. I should be going over notes for my exam tomorrow but I'm tired...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm heading outside in about 15 minutes for the tub and then when the sauna hits 240 degrees for a good bake with some Eucalyptus oil.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2008)

Right now I'm trying to finish all the random beers in my fridge in VT :beer:  My wife has threatened to withold "certain things"  if I buy more beer before the random, sizeable assortment is gone   Good chance of some drunken posting later on


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm heading outside in about 15 minutes for the tub and then when the sauna hits 240 degrees for a good bake with some Eucalyptus oil.



240 degrees..that sounds more like an oven...lol..


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2008)

Bathtime.


----------



## Euler (Dec 7, 2008)

Waiting for someone to tell me my kid is cute


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2008)

Your kid is cute. 

Seriously, cute video, like the reversing of the jump at the end. Kids are so much fun to watch skiing. 

I think I may have finally gotten both kids down for the night... I think.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2008)

Right now I'm making the 5701st post in this thread!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Drink all the beers ..get her worked all up and then just go to sleep  leaving her that way ..;-)  When my x "threaten me like that I would go get the playboy and lock myself in the bathroom and then come out with a smaile on my face .. of course I am divorced now ..:roll:



Beers are almost gone, but for tonight to quote the title of that great 70's/80's TV show, "8 is enough!"  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 7, 2008)

trying to figure out how to use facebook, I've finally caved in and made a profile


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> trying to figure out how to use facebook, I've finally caved in and made a profile



Oh No..if you're a snoop like me..you'll be hooked..I know Kris-skis is on there..can a brotha get a friend request..8)


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh No..if you're a snoop like me..you'll be hooked..I know Kris-skis is on there..can a brotha get a friend request..8)


as soon as i figure out how :smash:


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL! Facebook is addictive!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, who is gonna make the AZ group on Facebook?


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Ok, who is gonna make the AZ group on Facebook?


I was surprised not to see one already.  There is a Blue Mountain Ski Area group however, so I had to join it.

Still sick today but feeling better.  Sucks that I have class tonight or else I'd just work from home all day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm back from setting a tombstone down in King of Prussia and I'm psyched to leave for Blue mountain the true mountain in 6 hours...woo hoo..JEA!!!!! High Five for early December stoke...wear your balaclava..it's mad brick out there..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 8, 2008)

We planned to head up to Costco, thinking about switching out from BJ's, but the Slacker family decided it's a bit too nippy to go shopping today, so I'm doing some housekeeping and chilling out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

About to shower and head back into work..It's weird going to work twice...once in ski clothes at 630AM to help with a delivery and then at 10AM in my business clothes ready to sell some tombstones..lol..I just want to ski..but I need to make that paper stack..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2008)

Laundry


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2008)

Finishing up some around the house stuff then I have to bring my daughter to preschool. I really need to get some prep work done for my exam tonight but I haven't found the time yet; the kids aren't cooperating with something that requires concentration.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2008)

did some shopping  got the Queen some special  Bling for xmas 


2 christmas parties this week one @ my former college another at a local art museum in town  and next week two more parties to go to one with Medical Center staff 


 another at a friends place -- this one is called the 500 CRUSH ------------------500 people move thru the home during the evening its an OPen house with with all faculty and staff and community leaders etc   u need a friggin shoe horn to move around but its fun seeing lots 'o people


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

Eating lunch..then checking out some tombstones..woo hoo..


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2008)

Eating some Italian Wedding Soup, enjoying the little bit of 3-year-old-free time while my daughter is at preschool. Ahhhhh...quiet. It's nice.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so freaking tired from being out late last night drinking along with waking up at 530AM so I'm going to be a wimp and take a nap afterwork instead of ski..I guess I won't get my moneys worth out of my season pass


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I guess I won't get my moneys worth out of my season pass



Yep. I guess you'll have to make up that 90 minutes some other ski day... :razz:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 8, 2008)

Watching a groomer get Home Stretch ready for Friday on Blue's webcam


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yep. I guess you'll have to make up that 90 minutes some other ski day... :razz:



LMBFAO!!!!...Yup tomorrow I'll ski a whole 3 hours..lol..the 6-pack and alot of other terrain opens at Blue on Friday..making for longer runs and shorter lift rides.  Getting 8 runs an hour off the 6-pack(1050 vert) is way steezier than 6 runs an hour off the Main Street double(800 vert)..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 8, 2008)

Done with housecleaning top to bottom, doing the sheets, packing my gear for a "Blue" Tuesday AM ski sesh. Rejiggering the contest portfolio (took a beating on Friday  because I skied on Thurs) selling off some real trades since the DOW's back at 8900. A few too many up days in a row and were due for another sell.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2008)

Packin ski gear for a day trip tomorrow with a few ski buds


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2008)

Just finished cleaning up poop and piss off the floor, giving the poopy-furred dog a bath, changing a poopy diaper...and I'm about to change a peed Pull-up. I'm getting very tired of waste management.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Just finished cleaning up poop and piss off the floor, giving the poopy-furred dog a bath, changing a poopy diaper...and I'm about to change a peed Pull-up. I'm getting very tired of waste management.



Wow, too much poo and pee int that post. I am not sure who pooed and who peed and how the dog got used as wipe.


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2008)

:lol: While we were out, the dog pooped on the floor in the pantry (where I gate her.. I knew I was in trouble when she greeted us at the door). As I realized this and tried to get her out of the house, she peed on the floor. So I had to get her out, keep the kids out of 2 potty messes on the floor and clean them up. Then I realized the dog had poop in her fur, so I had to give her a bath. Then my little boy pooped in his diaper. Then my daughter peed in her Pull-up (potty training type diapers).

And yes, it was entirely too much poop and pee. Yuck.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

severine said:


> And yes, it was entirely too much poop and pee. Yuck.



I heard Brian wasn't any better yesterday... :lol:


----------



## hardline (Dec 8, 2008)

nursing my hangover from last night. me and the bartenders stayed with back of house staff and salsa and merenge. we kept trying to see who could do the most spins. drinking and spining while dancing isnt the smartest idea. fun but not a good mix. no i have to figure out where im going riding tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> I heard Brian wasn't any better yesterday... :lol:


:lol: Shhhhh!


----------



## hardline (Dec 8, 2008)

looks like i might have to go MC for a few runs they go south open. but they are only opening at 2.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 8, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol: While we were out, the dog pooped on the floor in the pantry (where I gate her.. I knew I was in trouble when she greeted us at the door). As I realized this and tried to get her out of the house, she peed on the floor. So I had to get her out, keep the kids out of 2 potty messes on the floor and clean them up. Then I realized the dog had poop in her fur, so I had to give her a bath. Then my little boy pooped in his diaper. Then my daughter peed in her Pull-up (potty training type diapers).
> 
> And yes, it was entirely too much poop and pee. Yuck.



You might consider a new use for recycling wine corks.


----------



## krisskis (Dec 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh No..if you're a snoop like me..you'll be hooked..I know Kris-skis is on there..can a brotha get a friend request..8)



So why cant you request me?? I dont even know your last name to look ya up. And how do you know im on there???  Request me and i'll hook a brotha up!!


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 9, 2008)

Since we've been snow plowing for the past few weeks, the clock in my head is reset to get up at 2 AM to plow.  Now I am up whether I like it or not. 

Hi Krisskis!!!


----------



## krisskis (Dec 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Since we've been snow plowing for the past few weeks, the clock in my head is reset to get up at 2 AM to plow.  Now I am up whether I like it or not.
> 
> Hi Krisskis!!!



Hiya Trek!! How the hell are ya??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 9, 2008)

Back from checking out tombstones at 4 different cemeteries..eating lunch..2:00PM appointment...then skiing Blue mountain the true mountain..


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 9, 2008)

just quit my job


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> just quit my job



Wow..are you going to be a skibum?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..are you going to be a skibum?



i wish but no.  i will, however, be working from home 70%  of the time in my new job which should (better) translate into more night skiing opportunities for me.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i wish but no.  i will, however, be working from home 70%  of the time in my new job which should (better) translate into more night skiing opportunities for me.



Sounds pretty sweet!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 9, 2008)

I just sold an expensive monument and now I'm putting my ski clothes on..maybe I'll get some runs in before the rain starts..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2008)

Trying to plan out my remaining 4 vacation days to maximize skiing potential for the rest of the month/year


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 9, 2008)

Mending!!


----------



## Chris I (Dec 9, 2008)

pharted


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i wish but no.  i will, however, be working from home 70%  of the time in my new job which should (better) translate into more night skiing opportunities for me.



Best of luck at the new job and hopefully you will get more ski time!


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i wish but no.  i will, however, be working from home 70%  of the time in my new job which should (better) translate into more night skiing opportunities for me.


Good luck with the new job!

Just came back from taking the kids to Christmas Village.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 9, 2008)

Cranking up the sauna and drinking a Grimbergen Abby Ale.


----------



## Schneehund (Dec 9, 2008)

Just put up the tree and all of the new ornaments from vacations with it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 9, 2008)

4 of us Just got back from a great day of skiing @Titus Mtn  7 inches fresh pow -- skied in a mini blizzard . nice coverage , fresh pow  and as a nice bonus  we hit the rollers and terrain features on skiercross trail till our asses were dragging 

bad  driving conditions( heavy snow and wind and low visibility  took us an extra hr to get home


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 9, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Trying to plan out my remaining 4 vacation days to maximize skiing potential for the rest of the month/year




You could take a nice ski trip with that...what are you thinking?

Right now about to move from my office to my living room..yes it's the same room..lol..but different places to sit..lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You could take a nice ski trip with that...what are you thinking?
> 
> Right now about to move from my office to my living room..yes it's the same room..lol..but different places to sit..lol


well right now, I can't really take them all off at once.  Looks like I'm going to be skiing on the 18th 22nd, 29th and 31st.

Then on Jan 2 I head up to K for a week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 9, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> well right now, I can't really take them all off at once.  Looks like I'm going to be skiing on the 18th 22nd, 29th and 31st.
> 
> Then on Jan 2 I head up to K for a week.



Nice.that week after New Years is a pretty slow week in VT...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice.that week after New Years is a pretty slow week in VT...


Shhhhh, I've been hitting VT that week for 5 years now!


----------



## hardline (Dec 9, 2008)

just droped a fuckton of envolopes in the mail box.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2008)

Right now I'm waiting for my last patient of the day to show up (late already )  If they end up no-showing, I could of been outta the office 45 minutes ago!


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

Wondering why I can get my daughter to pee in the potty almost exclusively for a week, but she still poops her pants... repeatedly. I just changed a poop Pull-up, she went again and when I asked why she didn't use the potty, she said, "it was time to take a dump." :roll:

I'm about to change another diaper, I suppose...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 10, 2008)

Watching weather radar, surfing webcams, preppin dinner.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Wondering why I can get my daughter to pee in the potty almost exclusively for a week, but she still poops her pants... repeatedly. I just changed a poop Pull-up, she went again and when I asked why she didn't use the potty, she said, "it was time to take a dump." :roll:
> 
> I'm about to change another diaper, I suppose...



Same problems as my daughter was potty training.  #1 no problems. #2 thought we had the battle one, then about a 6 week regression filled with a bunch of filled up underpants.  What finally did the trick for her (as she neared her 4th birthday ) was she HAD to be fully potty trained to attend the kids program at Mount Snow last winter.

Now my son, who turns 3 the end of this month, basically was 100% potty trained for both #1 and #2 in less than a week, and this was about 3 months ago.  One day he just came home from daycare and told us that he wanted to wear underpants like a big boy and that he's use the potty now, and that was it  

Kids


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2008)

Right now I'm leaving work, since I think its safe to say that my last patient of the day isn't showing up (now 30 minutes late)


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Same problems as my daughter was potty training.  #1 no problems. #2 thought we had the battle one, then about a 6 week regression filled with a bunch of filled up underpants.  What finally did the trick for her (as she neared her 4th birthday ) was she HAD to be fully potty trained to attend the kids program at Mount Snow last winter.
> 
> Now my son, who turns 3 the end of this month, basically was 100% potty trained for both #1 and #2 in less than a week, and this was about 3 months ago.  One day he just came home from daycare and told us that he wanted to wear underpants like a big boy and that he's use the potty now, and that was it
> 
> Kids


Potty training is the pits. :angry:

Right now, baking quiche and roasted potatoes for dinner. Trying to prepare mentally for my exam... at 8:30PM, I will be a free woman...for 5 weeks. :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 10, 2008)

Just got out of a meeting with my new boss.  My job role is changing in a major good way  I hate to admit this, but after all the layoff's, I'm going to wind up with a much better job.  It's gonna be a ton of work, but probably less stressful


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Wondering why I can get my daughter to pee in the potty almost exclusively for a week, but she still poops her pants... repeatedly. I just changed a poop Pull-up, she went again and when I asked why she didn't use the potty, she said, "it was time to take a dump." :roll:
> 
> I'm about to change another diaper, I suppose...





drjeff said:


> Same problems as my daughter was potty training.  #1 no problems. #2 thought we had the battle one, then about a 6 week regression filled with a bunch of filled up underpants.  What finally did the trick for her (as she neared her 4th birthday ) was she HAD to be fully potty trained to attend the kids program at Mount Snow last winter.
> 
> Now my son, who turns 3 the end of this month, basically was 100% potty trained for both #1 and #2 in less than a week, and this was about 3 months ago.  One day he just came home from daycare and told us that he wanted to wear underpants like a big boy and that he's use the potty now, and that was it
> 
> Kids





severine said:


> Potty training is the pits. :angry:



A pediatrician we used when my oldest daughter was of the age to anticipate potty training convinced me that regardless of what we do, kids stop soiling themselves when they're ready to stop soiling themselves. I remember him telling me that he's never known of a kid going away to college that still crapped his/her pants. 

From that day on, we'd encourage the kid(s) by making a potty available to them but didn't stress about it. Life got lots better almost immediately.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

Ours said the same... but we can't really afford to keep buying diapers and Pull-Ups. Gets way too expensive... and I really did not enjoy cloth diapering. So it's a little stressful financially. Plus she's been dabbling in potty training for 2 years now (been waking up dry for that long). She knows how; she's just stubborn.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 10, 2008)

drinking coffee..about to eat a Boston Creme doughnut..JEA!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm leaving work, since I think its safe to say that my last patient of the day isn't showing up (now 30 minutes late)



When you have a no-show..do you call them????  I do if they are more than 20 minutes late..and I reschedule and when they come in for appointment #2..they are so freaking obedient..lol..


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

Eating dinner (since it was done just as I was leaving for class), reveling in the fact that I have no school for 5 weeks.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Eating dinner (since it was done just as I was leaving for class), reveling in the fact that I have no school for 5 weeks.


awesome.  my last class is on Monday the 15th.  I can't wait


----------



## hardline (Dec 10, 2008)

just got home from the creek. downloading the dark knight. doing laundry. then going to watch the movie and drift off in to sleep.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When you have a no-show..do you call them????  I do if they are more than 20 minutes late..and I reschedule and when they come in for appointment #2..they are so freaking obedient..lol..



This was was annoying since we had called the person about lunchtime to see if they could come in a bit earlier, and they said that they'd rather keep their scheduled 4PM time.  If no accident was involved,  likely a no-show charge will be headed their way. 

Right now I've got both my parents in the chairs in my office and I'm deciding if I want to inflict some "mental torture" or not


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2008)

Thinking about driving to Trader Joe's. I haven't been since the little guy was born and gas started getting really expensive (it's 45 minutes away). But there are a few things I'd like for baking and with how cheap gas is, I can justify driving there again without taking a hit on the savings. Just unsure because of the mixed precip expected all day...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Thinking about driving to Trader Joe's. I haven't been since the little guy was born and gas started getting really expensive (it's 45 minutes away). But there are a few things I'd like for baking and with how cheap gas is, I can justify driving there again without taking a hit on the savings. Just unsure because of the mixed precip expected all day...


Trader Joes has the best cheap red wine ever.  Charles Shaw I think it's called.  It's about $3 a bottle.  At the Westfield store, people walk out of there 3 to 4 cases at a time.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 11, 2008)

Weeping softly due to this seriously shitty weather.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 11, 2008)

in physics class.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Weeping softly due to this seriously shitty weather.



I'm with 'ya Moe.  Just waiting for some hopefully cold and white reports([size=-2]fingers, toes, eyes, legs crossed for this one[/size]) from AZ members that live in the mountains today!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm with 'ya Moe.  Just waiting for some hopefully cold and white reports([size=-2]fingers, toes, eyes, legs crossed for this one[/size]) from AZ members that live in the mountains today!


I don't get this?? Up to 15inches called for K north....go get some! Weather looks very good.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2008)

10 degrees out side  just shoveled off the  porches


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 11, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I don't get this?? Up to 15inches called for K north....go get some! Weather looks very good.



We're vehicularly challenged. We're taking my buddies Touareg and the car is scheduled for maintenance today. A freakin' headlight is out, so he has to leave the car in the shop all day. Unreal. In the old days, you could pop the lens off yourself and replace a bulb for a coupla bucks. Nowadays, there's sensors and a bunch of other crap involved that requires an engineering degree to perform the task. Can't take my Pilot cuz the wife has to take the dogs to the vet on Monday. :angry:


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2008)

Eating Italian Dry Salame and Boursin cheese on fresh baguette. YUM. My favorite thing to do after a trip to Trader Joe's.

BTW, ours only has non-alcoholic wine. Is that the case at all of them?


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 11, 2008)

severine said:


> Eating Italian Dry Salame and Boursin cheese on fresh baguette. YUM. My favorite thing to do after a trip to Trader Joe's.
> 
> BTW, ours only has non-alcoholic wine. Is that the case at all of them?



That does sound good. Better then the extra-dry brisket sandwich I'm still picking out of my teeth.

Trader Joe's in Boston (well, teh one in Allston, anyway) has a full beer/wine section. Good prices on Ommegang and Unibroue products, and a pretty massive wine selection, including, of course, a vast array of 2 Buck Chuck.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 11, 2008)

Back from helping to install 6 tombstones in the rain in North Jersey...Blue mountain is closed this evening so I'm just gonna chill and catch up on 82 unread threads...Holla


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> That does sound good. Better then the extra-dry brisket sandwich I'm still picking out of my teeth.
> 
> Trader Joe's in Boston (well, teh one in Allston, anyway) has a full beer/wine section. Good prices on Ommegang and Unibroue products, and a pretty massive wine selection, including, of course, a vast array of 2 Buck Chuck.



Trader Joe's in CT tend to be "alcohol challenged"   Stupid blue laws


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

Right now I just finished telling the second person this week under the age of 25 that they need ALL of their teeth taken out   There's been some very interesting mouths walking into my office this week


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2008)

That's pretty sad, Doc. 

Just finished baking chocolate cookies with white chocolate and peanut butter chips. Trying to keep the kids from driving me nuts right now. Will soon start making dinner: baked mac & cheese.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I just finished telling the second person this week under the age of 25 that they need ALL of their teeth taken out   There's been some very interesting mouths walking into my office this week



Meth Mouth????  Wow that has to be devastating for them..not to mention expensive..

Right now I'm at home..surfing the net..eating pretzals drinking Sugar Free Red Bull..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

severine said:


> That's pretty sad, Doc.
> 
> .



Yup, even though I've had ALOT of practice at making that speech over the years, its still not a fun one to give, especially when it's someone who I'm meeting for the 1st time that day. I mean "Hi, I'm Dr J, you need all your teeth out" isn't exactly the most cordial of greetings! 

Right now, it's all about the paperwork so I can go out and play in the rain!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2008)

I Just finished making huge batch of my special Xmas  rum based chocolate nut fudge------------one of my favs to make for our neighbors  -- yummy


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I Just finished making huge batch of my special Xmas  rum based chocolate nut fudge------------one of my favs to make for our neighbors  -- yummy



I find that when I do that, I forget the cookie part, and suddenly run out of rum. I can't explain it.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Meth Mouth????  Wow that has to be devastating for them..not to mention expensive..
> 
> Right now I'm at home..surfing the net..eating pretzals drinking Sugar Free Red Bull..



Not meth mouth today IMHO.  More like Mountain Dew mouth + toothbrush-a-phobia with the decay pattern


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 11, 2008)

Makin dinner, checkin the ports, prayin for snow, drinkin a Pilsner.


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I Just finished making huge batch of my special Xmas  rum based chocolate nut fudge------------one of my favs to make for our neighbors  -- yummy


That sounds delicious! I'm thinking of making fudge this year for Christmas... I've only made it once before so I have no idea what the heck I'll make.

Right now... cleaned up dinner, kids are playing, I'm winding down.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 11, 2008)

severine said:


> That sounds delicious! I'm thinking of making fudge this year for Christmas... I've only made it once before so I have no idea what the heck I'll make.
> 
> Right now... cleaned up dinner, kids are playing, I'm winding down.



For an ez recipe, try Fluffernutter (or store brand marshmellow spread, just copy the recipe off the Fluffernutter jar  ), they have a recipe on the jar and it turns out great.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm going to go home soon.
I think I have some mac and cheese boxes there. Or maybe some ramen.
Weird living alone 5 days a week and never really going to the grocery store.


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> For an ez recipe, try Fluffernutter (or store brand marshmellow spread, just copy the recipe off the Fluffernutter jar  ), they have a recipe on the jar and it turns out great.


I did pick some of that up, just in case. And if I don't make their fudge, I don't mind eating Fluffernutters anyway.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2008)

Carrie use Medium heat on the microwave for that recipe 
Warp


----------



## Geoff (Dec 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I just finished telling the second person this week under the age of 25 that they need ALL of their teeth taken out   There's been some very interesting mouths walking into my office this week



My dad used to do extractions in his home office.  He'd occasionally get a junkie from New Bedford as a patient.  He always had a tough time knocking them out since they were so drug-tolerant and finding a vein for an IV was always a challenge.  He'd retired before Crystal Meth took over but pretty much all the hookers and junkies had nasty dental health.


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Carrie use Medium heat on the microwave for that recipe
> Warp


Thanks for the tip. 

Waiting for the kids to definitely be asleep before I hook up my brother's Wii. It goes back to him tomorrow or Saturday so I may as well enjoy it while I have it.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

Watching CSI.  It's the "Root Episode" - the DKJ Killer is involved


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2008)

About to start some dough for sticky buns tomorrow morning.

Yes, I'm crazy. Even with all the baking I've been doing, though, I actually lost 2 lbs over the last week. Thank goodness for ski season!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Watching CSI.  It's the "Root Episode" - the DKJ Killer is involved


awwww crap...gonna have to catch it on demand later


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> awwww crap...gonna have to catch it on demand later



Root, just a quick, non-spoiler FYI for 'ya.  The episode ends with "to be continued...."


----------



## hardline (Dec 11, 2008)

working at the limewire christamss party. boooring.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 11, 2008)

I just checked, it's not out there yet...should be in a few days...I'll get back to ya


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2008)

I should be sleeping. But fear of losing power and having the basement flood killed that for me. I went to bed at 1:30AM and woke several times, even though the kids slept through the night. Figures, right? :roll: The good news is that the ice storm doesn't appear to have arrived; heavy rain is falling, though, and the sump pump is going off every minute or so.

I just took the sticky buns I made last night out of the fridge to come to room temp. Then I'll bake them and we'll have fresh buns for breakfast.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 12, 2008)

Back from the gym, coffee, makin a shopping list, watching the futures drop, gonna be an ugly open.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 12, 2008)

Chilling on the internet..


----------



## Schneehund (Dec 12, 2008)

looking out the window at all of the fresh snow that just came down last night. It's going to be a good day.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2008)

just got up  we got some fresh too  -- getting ready for a really nice afternoon luncheon and party at the  college i retired from . Will see lots of former colleagues , students etc 

Gave the Queen her Xmas bling last nite b cuz we have 4 really nice parties to go to within the next week   and wanted her to have it for those occasion s . A  diamond offset with several smaller  pink diamonds.This one is what i'd call a dinner ring as opposed to her engagement diamond delicate and feminine -- like her 

i was a hero   last nite


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> just got up  we got some fresh too  -- getting ready for a really nice afternoon luncheon and party at the  college i retired from . Will see lots of former colleagues , students etc
> 
> Gave the Queen her Xmas bling last nite b cuz we have 4 really nice parties to go to within the next week   and wanted her to have it for those occasion s . A  diamond offset with several smaller  pink diamonds.This one is what i'd call a dinner ring as opposed to her engagement diamond delicate and feminine -- like her
> 
> i was a hero   last nite



Nice Warp Daddy...my family is exchanging gifts on Saturday because my sister and brother in law won't be around for X-mas..right now it's sleeting outside..I'm going to work in a minute..I don't have to be there until 830AM..3 hour long end of the year meeting..and our bonus..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 12, 2008)

Right now, I'm BS'ing with most of my office staff before patients arrive about all the new, very full rivers that we drove by getting to work this AM


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice Warp Daddy...my family is exchanging gifts on Saturday because my sister and brother in law won't be around for X-mas..right now it's sleeting outside..I'm going to work in a minute..I don't have to be there until 830AM..3 hour long end of the year meeting..and our bonus..



Thanx Steeze -- hope you and your family all have a wonderful holiday !!!  I'm rootin for ya for a big bonus --H'mm i see ski and golf equipment on YOUR horizon 
Cheers 
Warp


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds like a dazzling gift for a dazzling lady, Warp. 

Right now my kitchen is full of the delicious aroma of sticky buns. About to come out of the oven...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanx Steeze -- hope you and your family all have a wonderful holiday !!!  I'm rootin for ya for a big bonus --H'mm i see ski and golf equipment on YOUR horizon
> Cheers
> Warp




I already know what my bonus is..and I'm putting it in a CD..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I already know what my bonus is..and I'm putting it in a CD..



 good move !!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> just got up  we got some fresh too  -- getting ready for a really nice afternoon luncheon and party at the  college i retired from . Will see lots of former colleagues , students etc
> 
> Gave the Queen her Xmas bling last nite b cuz we have 4 really nice parties to go to within the next week   and wanted her to have it for those occasion s . A  diamond offset with several smaller  pink diamonds.This one is what i'd call a dinner ring as opposed to her engagement diamond delicate and feminine -- like her
> 
> i was a hero   last nite



Sounds like Warp built up a HUGE amount of "guy credit" last night!  Nice job Warp, and I bet you have 1 super happy queen today(and everyday for that matter!)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Sounds like Warp built up a HUGE amount of "guy credit" last night!  Nice job Warp, and I bet you have 1 super happy queen today(and everyday for that matter!)



Why thank you DOCTOR !!  you are a gentleman and a scholar !
 -- and  while i may look stupid - i assure you that MY momma raised NO fools


----------



## WJenness (Dec 12, 2008)

Watching people slowly roll into work this morning...

The kvetching is starting... today was 'expected bonus day'... we (or at least I) didn't get a Christmas bonus this year... I'm not entirely surprised with the layoffs that happened and the economy being where it is... 

But I will admit, I'm disappointed. This is the first Christmas that I've been here that we haven't gotten a bonus (5th one).... More than not getting a bonus, I'm disappointed that they didn't tell people in advance. I've been here longer than 80% of the company (lots of growth since I started), so everyone has an experience like mine. People were expecting it (whether or not they should have been), and something as simple as an email a couple of weeks ago "Hey guys, sorry, but with the economy the way it is, we won't be able to do bonuses this year." would have been great. There is some speculation that they didn't tell us for fear of people getting mad and leaving, but I think there might be more of that from them NOT telling us...

It'll be an interesting day here.

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2008)

I have to wait until xmas eve to see if or what I get for a bonus, boss makes us come in for a half day.

From reading Wjenness post of people getting mad and leaving, they better be overly qualified and in the top few percent of their field if they plan on finding another job cause a lot of people are out of work. For example we ran an ad in the Boston Globe 2 weeks ago for a sales person and specifically said experience necessary in our field. We have gotten about 50 resumes so far from overly qualified people in finance, IT, etc, but not one with experience in our field.

I guess what I am saying is they should be happy they still have jobs and not be babies for not getting a bonus.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I have to wait until xmas eve to see if or what I get for a bonus, boss makes us come in for a half day.
> 
> From reading Wjenness post of people getting mad and leaving, they better be overly qualified and in the top few percent of their field if they plan on finding another job cause a lot of people are out of work. For example we ran an ad in the Boston Globe 2 weeks ago for a sales person and specifically said experience necessary in our field. We have gotten about 50 resumes so far from overly qualified people in finance, IT, etc, but not one with experience in our field.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is they should be happy they still have jobs and not be babies for not getting a bonus.



I agree, and I'm not going anywhere.... as for everyone else... who knows, we'll see. It's all just vicious rumors and speculation at the moment.

-w


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2008)

I didn't get a bonus at my old job until I was there 5 years. And then I got $50 each year right before Christmas. Whoop-dee-doo.

This is what I'm doing right now:






Who's bringing coffee?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2008)

Did you make any without nuts? If so will be anywhere near Glastonbury this morning?


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry guys; we like nuts here and I never omit them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 12, 2008)

My company doesn't issue 2008 bonuses until February, and only supervisors and above are eligible.  My wife's company usually doesn't do xmas bonuses either, but this year, they canceled the annual holiday party and gave everyone a small bonus instead.  I thought that was very cool of them.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Sounds like a dazzling gift for a dazzling lady, Warp.
> 
> Right now my kitchen is full of the delicious aroma of sticky buns. About to come out of the oven...



Carrie those look freakin AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!! damn i luv sticky buns  . You must be one great cook  

Brian is very lucky--- 

damn those buns are making me DROOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Sorry guys; we like nuts here and I never omit them.



Those look very good.

I think I could go for nuts in those... I'd be willing to try them at least.

You're making me hungry...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Dec 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Sorry guys; we like nuts here and I never omit them.



I think that pic just got me over my issues with walnuts!  (Atleast for cinnamon buns  )

Right now I need to go and see what kind of munchies are lying around the kitchen in my office!  Also hoping that someone's 9AM patient doesn't show so they can make a baked good run!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 12, 2008)

I was inspired and microwaved some 50% off day old store made sticky buns. Not as good as Severine's, but we can't all have a pastry chef to wake up to in the AM! Gonna head to the deli in about 1/2 hour after traffic tapers off.


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2008)

You guys are making me blush. I never made cinnamon/sticky buns before until last Friday; this was my 2nd batch ever.  I just like to bake and have really been throwing myself into it over the last few weeks; we have to do what makes us happy, right?. But it's in the family; my dad baked for 20 years for Dunkin Donuts (yup, he made the donuts and I watched often to see how to handle the dough because the shop he worked at did not do machine-made donuts), my aunt was a caterer, another aunt made wedding cakes, another aunt is a chef, and another aunt did something else with food but now just likes to bake huge quantities of delicious stuff for family gatherings. 

Right now, trying to pawn off some of those buns on my family so I don't eat them all. That's the key to baking and not gaining a bunch of weight.  Although they're so filling that one was enough.

BTW, those are pecans on the buns.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 12, 2008)

Our end of the year meeting is over..leaving for lunch in 20 minutes..I'll most likely have a few cocktails at lunch..then go skiing with a buzz..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> My company doesn't issue 2008 bonuses until February, and only supervisors and above are eligible.  My wife's company usually doesn't do xmas bonuses either, but this year, they canceled the annual holiday party and gave everyone a small bonus instead.  I thought that was very cool of them.



We don't have any 401k or retirement plan at my work..This past year we had a small midyear bonus and I immediately spent most of that on a laptop and my Nordica Blowers..this year end is more significant..and is going straight to savings..I might take a couple hundred in cash to have fun with playing poker and at the bars..I'll see..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 12, 2008)

Back from the german deli, OHHH MYYYY!!! I always end up dropping more cash in there than planned. 3 types of Liverwurst, Mettwurst, a smoked Jagdwurst, 10 pairs of bratwurst variety, Souse, Limburger, Lebkuchen, stollen, Marzipan, Ritter Sport, and more.      WOOOOO HOOOOOO!! Let out the waistline and pass me the lipitor!!!!!!!!!!!! Gettin small and heading to Staples to mail xmas box, coupla returns at HD and Lowe's then BJ's for provisions.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm sitting on the f'ing couch.  KMart is closed today due to the power outage this morning, the ice on the lifts, and the crust on the trails.

The cars are already dug out and cleaned off.  Parking is plowed.  Walkway is shoveled.  

I guess I'll shovel off the back decks before they set up, re-fill my sand bucket, and dig the snow tires out of the basement for my VW to get that errand done.  The only time I've been in my VW in weeks is to move it so the plow guy can clear things.


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2008)

About to make some Peanut Butter Treats. These have chopped up mini peanut butter cups in them.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 12, 2008)

200$ to overnite a box to Exeter, NH. Wow!!!!!! I coulda bought it a roundtrip coach fare for that price and hand delivered it.  Made a U-turn from Staples and will do the BJ's run Sat. Gonna freeze the meat treats overnite, then re-package again and mail out ground delivery for $22, will get there by Wed. I never overnite mailed a box and haven't Fedex'd a document in years. Feeling like Rip Van Winkle! I guess the weekend begins now......Woot!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 12, 2008)

severine said:


> About to make some Peanut Butter Treats. These have chopped up mini peanut butter cups in them.



Hawt...

I <3 peanut butter cups.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 12, 2008)

Going skiing at Blue mountain the true mountain in 14 minutes..


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Hawt...
> 
> I <3 peanut butter cups.
> 
> -w















I didn't add any nuts to these... and ended up with 90 of them.  Lots to give away this weekend!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2008)

What are you going to have a bake sale out of the back of your car at Sundown?


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2008)

:lol: I have to give some to my mom for her Christmas party, and then I usually bring 2-3 dozen cookies for the lifties.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2008)

lots of good stuff there Carrie 

Just got back from College Holiday  luncheon  party --saw beaucoup old friends  , had fun re- acquainting with some i'd not seen in years ---------------- My former executive assistant whom i hired as a young gun out of grad school is balder than me      ------------ his new boss  DID it I sure didn't  

The Queen was radiant  as she moved about table to table BS'ing with everyone 

 all i have to say is -Damn i 'm glad i ski and work out


----------



## hardline (Dec 12, 2008)

severine said:


> I didn't add any nuts to these... and ended up with 90 of them.  Lots to give away this weekend!



those look sooooooooooooo oooooooooooooo good. i mean really good.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 12, 2008)

Getting the Orion ready to smoke up 3 racks of ribs.


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> those look sooooooooooooo oooooooooooooo good. i mean really good.


Thanks!  Maybe I'll actually make it to one of the bigger gatherings sometime and bring some along.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2008)

severine said:


> :d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



m''mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,, , oooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhh

want cookie -----------------------now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardline (Dec 12, 2008)

i feel so sick so i took the night off from djing. i ordered a fukton of italian food and im downloading get smart. just going to chill tonight .


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2008)

About to crack open a beer and play some Wii. Last night we get to borrow it.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 12, 2008)

Just finished making a maple/bourbon/chocolate chip pecan pie   Boy does my place smell good right now.  Now I have to resist the urge to eat it, since it's dessert for tommorrow night!


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2008)

That sounds delicious!!!

Right now... wishing the kids slept in.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 13, 2008)

Why, getting ready to go skiing.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 13, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just finished making a maple/bourbon/chocolate chip pecan pie   Boy does my place smell good right now.  Now I have to resist the urge to eat it, since it's dessert for tommorrow night!



I made individual pecan butter tarts for a party last Saturday.  The party guests would mostly be familiar handles to folks here since it was down the driveway at Dork & Ty's place.  I just used the Karo pecan pie recipe on the bottle and a silicon muffin pan to crank out a dozen.  I use the KitchenAid pie crust recipe and my trusty nalgene water bottle as a rolling pin between a couple sheets o' waxed paper.






Sigh... back on the diet.  I gained some weight in November after dropping 90-something over 14 months.  Egg Beater omelets, fruit & veggies, and salads for the next week.  My Arc'Teryx bib pants were feeling a little snug at the stomach on Monday's powder day.  A stomach virus on Monday night managed to jump start the diet again.  Monday's dinner didn't stay in my system and I didn't eat much of anything for 3 days.


----------



## Schneehund (Dec 13, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just finished making a maple/bourbon/chocolate chip pecan pie   Boy does my place smell good right now.  Now I have to resist the urge to eat it, since it's dessert for tommorrow night!



Holy frikkin cow that sounds awesome. How do you make something like that?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2008)

Just got up  18 below zero on my porch  BUT home mtn has gotten 20 inches in 3 days and is now 2/3's open . Thermometer on thier web cam read 64 BELOW zero -- obviously the damn  thing froze up 

un fortunately can't go today have another big house  party to go to tonite


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 13, 2008)

facebooking


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2008)

severine said:


> I didn't add any nuts to these... and ended up with 90 of them.  Lots to give away this weekend!



Those look amazing!

I think we need to appoint you official treat baker for AZ gatherings...

feel free to deputize Geoff and drjeff also.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just finished making a maple/bourbon/chocolate chip pecan pie   Boy does my place smell good right now.  Now I have to resist the urge to eat it, since it's dessert for tommorrow night!



Doc : The Queen wants me to ask you for THAT recipe !!!!


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 13, 2008)

My son and I are heading out to scout a few of our higher creeks and rivers with the extreme high water for future kayaking potential. We are also going to cut a Christmas tree for the house.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2008)

Going to get read and head out skiing


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Doc : The Queen wants me to ask you for THAT recipe !!!!



Here 'ya go Warp:

Preheat oven to 350

I use a pre made deep dish pie crust, but feel free to make one from scratch if one so chooses!

Ingredients:
3 eggs, beaten
1/4cup bourbon
3/4cup pure maple syrup
1/2cup light corn syrup
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup light brown sugar, packed
4 tablespoons melted butter
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups pecan halves or halves and pieces
6 oz Semisweet chocolate chips

Combine in a large bowl, the eggs, bourbon, maple syrup, corn syrup, salt, brown sugar, butter and vanilla.  Mix until thoroughly blended.  Stir in pecans and chocolate chips.  Pour entire mixture into pie crust that you lightly brushed with egg whites or melted butter.  Bake 45 minutes.  Enjoy 

Right now,  I just noticed that Mount Snow has started spinning Canyon quad, so I'm going to re-gear and head across the street and make some more turns 


Combine


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2008)

Wondering when my power will be re-stored.  37 hours and counting......

thankfully, I'm warm at a friends house up in Maine who didn't lose power.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Doc !!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Wondering when my power will be re-stored.  37 hours and counting......
> 
> thankfully, I'm warm at a friends house up in Maine who didn't lose power.



Hope you guys get restored soon  stay warm and well


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 13, 2008)

Just hanging out..going to my parents house in a few hours to exchange Christmas gifts..


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2008)

Gettin back on line after 30hrs without the internets!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2008)

getting ready to jump in the shower. heading over to a friend's house for a holiday party tonight.  planning to drink more than usual. it is just around the corner from home so no worries about driving.

:beer:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 13, 2008)

Finishing off xmas/hannukah cards, the list seems to be getting shorter.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2008)

Going to go fight my way through the mall and try to get all my xmas shopping done.


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Here 'ya go Warp:
> 
> Preheat oven to 350
> 
> ...


YUM. I think I'm going to have to try making that! 



deadheadskier said:


> Wondering when my power will be re-stored.  37 hours and counting......
> 
> thankfully, I'm warm at a friends house up in Maine who didn't lose power.


Thank goodness you have a friend helping out! Hope power is restored soon!!!



wa-loaf said:


> Gettin back on line after 30hrs without the internets!


Welcome back!


o3jeff said:


> Going to go fight my way through the mall and try to get all my xmas shopping done.


Good luck with that! :lol: Target wasn't too bad... and that's about as much as I'm willing to brave right now. 

Right now... about to spend some quality time snuggling up with my daughter while watching _Christmas Vacation_. After a quick run to the packie...


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2008)

Sitting in a chair hating the fact that I've developed a nasty head cold... I don't think I'll make it out skiing tomorrow thought I want to... between the headcold and the girlfriend needing my help on a project tomorrow... looks like this weekend is a wash for me skiing.

-w


----------



## mismatched (Dec 13, 2008)

procrastinating...should be doing something other than surfing the net.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 13, 2008)

mismatched said:


> procrastinating...should be doing something other than surfing the net.



+1. I feel like my ass is fossilizing sitting here. I ended up watching C-SPAN earlier. Arar v. Ashcroft, oral arguments in the 2nd circuit appeals court. :smash: :flag:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 14, 2008)

leaving for Blue...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 14, 2008)

Just got up-- awesome party last nite --------------------- it was snowing hard when we left @2 am to go home  but now looks like tomorrow could be a change for the worse but then back to normal tempos tuesday -- hope to get back out there either wed or thursday 

getting ready for parties both wed and thurs nite too -- tuff time of the yr for the waistline and liver


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2008)

Eating a warmed up sticky bun and getting ready to go to my mother-in-law's house for the big cookie bake. (I know, I know, like I haven't been doing enough of that. LOL! This is for the kids, though...)


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Eating a warmed up sticky bun and getting ready to go to my mother-in-law's house for the big cookie bake. (I know, I know, like I haven't been doing enough of that. LOL! This is for the kids, though...)



Those cookies were great btw.  Thanks for sending them along with the big guy.

Lingering over coffee and a bowl of berries.  Drunken, blueberry holiday party last night.  Need to finish off some trim painting and grout work in the dining room.  DIY thread to come tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2008)

Those were an experiment so I'm glad you liked them. New recipe for me and I had to modify it slightly.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 14, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Those cookies were great btw.  Thanks for sending them along with the big guy.



wtf, I ski with Carie all day and didn't get any cookies?:angry:

I guess i need to ski with Brian to get them


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> wtf, I ski with Carie all day and didn't get any cookies?:angry:
> 
> I guess i need to ski with Brian to get them


Um, yeah, sorry about that.  I actually meant to put some aside for you Jeff... and then I forgot.  I'll make it up to you next time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 14, 2008)

Back from skiing, eating lunch..I just cracked open a Guinness..I got alot of new DVDs as an early Christmas present from my sister and Brother in law..

One has Teen Wolf 1 and 2..
One has Bachelor Party, Back to School and Weekend at Bernies
and the other one is two seasons of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia..so after I catch up on the internet..I'm going to veg out on my couch and watch DVDs..I love a nice Lazy Sunday..hopefully I don't drink too much or it's gonna be a hazy Monday!!!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2008)

Watching the Patriots/Raider's game on TV.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 14, 2008)

Watch Bachelor Party and then microwave dinner..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 14, 2008)

Just got done unloading a ton of stuff from BJ's, my membership expires in Jan. so we doubled down on a bunch of necessities like TP and dogfood, lol. Not sure if we'll renew, we still wanna check out Costco sometime. Finishing off a load of underarmour and ski sox for this week.  Weather looks interesting, that arctic front moving east is dragging a lot of moisture up from the gulf. Maybe it'll turn into something decent later in the week up north.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 14, 2008)

Just finished some Turkey Chili and garden salad  for dinner now finishing some last minute gift wrapping


----------



## Geoff (Dec 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Watching the Patriots/Raider's game on TV.



+1

Now that it's halftime, I'm going to toss a quiche in the oven


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 14, 2008)

Time to cook my dinner..it will be done in 4 minutes..


----------



## WJenness (Dec 14, 2008)

Watching the end of the Pats game... my girlfriend is asleep on the couch next to me... Trying to decide if I should wake her up so she can finish working on her last final project or if I should just let her sleep...

I'm leaning towards the latter.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 14, 2008)

I got a phonecall from a homegirl and I'm going to the bar in 30 minutes..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Just got done unloading a ton of stuff from BJ's, my membership expires in Jan. so we doubled down on a bunch of necessities like TP and dogfood, lol. Not sure if we'll renew, we still wanna check out Costco sometime. Finishing off a load of underarmour and ski sox for this week.  Weather looks interesting, that arctic front moving east is dragging a lot of moisture up from the gulf. Maybe it'll turn into something decent later in the week up north.


I liked Costco better but there's only one near us, and the store is always a cluster fck.  BJ's is a little further away, but has better hours and an express line.

I was planning about taking off from work Thursday, but looking at snow-forecast, Wednesday morning might have some Pocono powder.  I have some where to be at 3, so going I should be able to swing it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I liked Costco better but there's only one near us, and the store is always a cluster fck.  BJ's is a little further away, but has better hours and an express line.
> 
> I was planning about taking off from work Thursday, but looking at snow-forecast, Wednesday morning might have some Pocono powder.  I have some where to be at 3, so going I should be able to swing it.



early AM turns at Blue on a weekday is great..and no raceteam kids doing snakes on crowded trails..:flame:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> early AM turns at Blue on a weekday is great..and no raceteam kids doing snakes on crowded trails..:flame:


It's either going to be Wed or Thurs, I'll decide on Tuesday.


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2008)

Disappointed that Sundown won't be open midweek again. 

Hanging out in bed watching TV. Don't feel too good right now and I'm really tired.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 14, 2008)

about to re-install Windows on my wife's laptop


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 14, 2008)

About to go out in a few minutes..


----------



## WJenness (Dec 15, 2008)

At work in the office.

Feel like crap.

If I wasn't the only IT guy here right now (Boss is on vacation through the end of the year) I would have called in.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 15, 2008)

Getting ready for work..it's going to be warm today..of course I'm bring my ski gear with me so I can hit the hill for a RAW session..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 15, 2008)

waiting for the coffee to finish...oh I really need some coffee today


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2008)

In the office for a bit, then off to NYC for an appointment.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 15, 2008)

Getting my helmet and shoulder pads on  for  aMedical Center Board  Finance committee mtg @ 10  to review proposed 09-10  Budget 

Iits gonna be FUGLY !!    NYS  Governor's Proposed Budget released minutes ago just cut healthcare 3.5 BILLION. while most hospitals operate in the red or as in our case a < 2% margin 

Then we have Regular board meeting with fulll Board and staff after this meeting -- it could be grim


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2008)

Trying to wake up... not feeling too great this morning and I had a sore throat last night. Throat feels better this morning but I'm still pretty drained. Preschool Christmas party today though so I have to suck it up and get my daughter ready for it. And pick up the Christmas cards that I finally took pictures for and designed last night. And then address and mail them. Fun, fun today!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 15, 2008)

sitting in the jury assembly room.  doing my civic duty today  :dunce:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> sitting in the jury assembly room.  doing my civic duty today  :dunce:



Don't forget to fill the form out for you $25 days pay(or however much it is now) to cover lunch!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 15, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> sitting in the jury assembly room.  doing my civic duty today  :dunce:



Boy i sure hope you've got some thing interesting to read while you wait -- talk about a process mired in the Middle Ages !------------------- it screams for some streamlining


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 15, 2008)

Oatmeal, coffee, markets, then the gym, then pack, then wait for tomorrow, and hope for some snow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 15, 2008)

Busy morning at work..I logged in 14 orders from over the weekend..I'm not going to the post office and getting lunch..then a few more hours of working and skiing at Blue..


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2008)

About to start addressing Christmas cards. Then I have to pick up my daughter from preschool.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2008)

Mowing through a box of Lindt milk chocolates.
Mmmmm, Lindt...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 15, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Mowing through a box of Lindt milk chocolates.
> Mmmmm, Lindt...



EZ to do, my wife's partial to the White choc truffle balls, she has to stash them so I can't find em. Just washed and waxed the Pilot and hit it with the vac. Screw the gym today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 15, 2008)

Putting my ski clothes on..it's 61 degrees so I'm just wearing a polo shirt and ski pants with nothing but my boxers under it..Look for a TR later this evening..I freaking love spring conditions..way better than 20 degrees and icy..the bumps are gonna be sa weet..


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2008)

Those Lindt truffles are pretty yummy... and the white chocolate/coconut bars... mmmmm...

Right now, back from preschool and still working on Christmas cards.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2008)

Got back from driving all around doing errands today. Lots of carnage out there with convoys of utility crews and the national guard out everywhere. Including a bunch of Blackhawks flying around for some reason. Lines at the gas stations with people filling cans for chain saws and generators, Picked up a x-mas tree today and the place (a garden center) had an RV running in the parking lot as a generator.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 15, 2008)

still sitting in the jury room waiting to be interviewed. good thing i brought a laptop and wireless card!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 15, 2008)

just back from the Monday afternoon massacre


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 15, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> still sitting in the jury room waiting to be interviewed. good thing i brought a laptop and wireless card!



If you get picked, better scope out the complexity of the trial. Some last for weeks......months.......:-o


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Putting my ski clothes on..it's 61 degrees so I'm just wearing a polo shirt and ski pants with nothing but my boxers under it..Look for a TR later this evening..I freaking love spring conditions..way better than 20 degrees and icy..the bumps are gonna be sa weet..



Hopefully the TR will be on the skiing, not on the adventures of your boxers.


----------



## hardline (Dec 15, 2008)

still sick. trying to get an order of 5000' of cat5e and 5000' of dmx cable together for a client.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> If you get picked, better scope out the complexity of the trial. Some last for weeks......months.......:-o



judge gave us the rundown earlier. it was going to be a murder trial, starting Jan 5 and estimated to last for 2 weeks.

i got excused from service. When i finally got interviewed i explained that i was starting a new job the same day as the trial began.  

my civic duty has been fulfilled.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 15, 2008)

I just got in from running errands... snow tires are now on my VW.  I never got around to it since I was driving the SUV to the mountain.  A stroll through the grocery store.  A trip to the bank.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 15, 2008)

Just finished vaccuming da house........takin a safety break.........so ahz kin staht packin mah shiznit foh da trip to Sugahboosh......Snow's coming.....Snow's coming......feeling about 8-14" by Wed......launch codes are confirmed........T minus 16 hours................


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2008)

safety breaks are common this evening. 8)  making pizza for dinner.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2008)

Making ham/cheddar/broccoli quiche and tri-colored cottage fries... trying not to let the kids annoy me right now.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 15, 2008)

writing a western, trying not to count down the days until winter break, the pats game, and MRG.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> safety breaks are common this evening. 8)  making pizza for dinner.



ate way to much pizza.  one had last nights left over meat sauce, mozzz and pecorino.  the other had no sauce, just olive oil, anchovies, garlic, salt and pepper.  both kicked butt.

time to digest and then head in for a piece of the wife's warm apple pie.  crumb topping stoke.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> safety breaks are common this evening. 8)  making pizza for dinner.



You can never be too safe...right now I'm eating dinner and catching up on 60 unread threads..luckily most of them are useless AndyZee rants..


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You can never be too safe...right now I'm eating dinner and catching up on 60 unread threads..luckily most of them are useless AndyZee rants..



i'm starting to feel a little unsafe at the moment.  i'll have to remedy that...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 15, 2008)

Just got home from my final exam.  I think I passed it.  Tougher than I expected (yet fair)


----------



## Paul (Dec 15, 2008)

Watchin' the Iggles


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Watchin' the Iggles



I'm going to put that on to see how they're doing and then postwhore some more..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 15, 2008)

laughing my ass off.  Alpinezone is jumping tonight.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> laughing my ass off.  Alpinezone is jumping tonight.



Full moon cycle, fur and fangs are flying....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> laughing my ass off.  Alpinezone is jumping tonight.



hell yeah..I think another round is coming...lol


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Just got home from my final exam.  I think I passed it.  Tougher than I expected (yet fair)


Good luck! I'm still waiting on the final grade for one of my classes.

Right now, sitting in bed, half watching the news, half kind-of looking for good recipes, wasting time, when I should be sleeping.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hell yeah..I think another round is coming...lol


of all the nights, I'm actually not drinking for this one....damnit


----------



## hardline (Dec 15, 2008)

going through my backlog of music that i have to resort from my computer being stolen. knocked out another 250 songs. tomorrow is hiphop night. i have to through all the music from my record pool.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2008)

Having a fun debate with my wife about whether or not one of the characters on CSI Miami recently got a new, larger set of plastic boobs   Note, my WIFE started this debate


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 15, 2008)

Trying to find out if the Taconic State Parkway is open all the way up to I90 yet from this last storm.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Having a fun debate with my wife about whether or not one of the characters on CSI Miami recently got a new, larger set of plastic boobs   Note, my WIFE started this debate


What? Women notice those things, too... probably more than you'd think. Heck, we each have a pair of our own to compare to others and it's a heck of a lot easier to see how we rate than men can tell how much bigger or smaller they are.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2008)

severine said:


> What? Women notice those things, too... probably more than you'd think. Heck, we each have a pair of our own to compare to others and it's a heck of a lot easier to see how we rate than men can tell how much bigger or smaller they are.



Based on the last scene of tonights episode, either it was just a REALLY good wonderbra earlier in the episode, or they didn't shoot the episode chronologically 

Right now, I'm just finishing up licking all 100+ envelopes of christmas cards that are going out tommorrow, and man do I need something to drink to get the envelope taste out of my mouth


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2008)

Enjoying my morning coffee, going over some weather reports.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2008)

checking up on the Impact of yesterdays decisions re med  center and reading up on the "projected" impacts of NYS Governor's  Executive Budget for 09-10-----------------on Healthcare , Education, property taxes


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2008)

Finishing up Christmas cards... wishing I could crawl back into bed.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2008)

Still trying to get the taste of envelopes out of my mouth after licking 100+ of them for the x-mas cards last night uke:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Still trying to get the taste of envelopes out of my mouth after licking 100+ of them for the x-mas cards last night uke:



DEWAR's is the answer doc


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> DEWAR's is the answer doc



Sounds good to me Warp!  My patient's might look at me a little funnier than usual though while I'm working on them this AM though


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Sounds good to me Warp!  My patient's might look at me a little funnier than usual though while I'm working on them this AM though



Hell share the wealth and charge em for an new anethesia


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hell share the wealth and charge em for an new anethesia




I have a few patients that for sure come "pre-anesthetzied" and wouldn't say "no" to that offer!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I have a few patients that for sure come "pre-anesthetzied" and wouldn't say "no" to that offer!



My dad a social drinker only,  was SCARED SHITLESS of going to the dentist .

 His roomy from college was his dentist for years and would ALWAYS book him in after hrs  then get him JUICED and then do whatever was necessary --   On many o those trips  mom was the DD and co-conspirator !

LMAO - it was outrageous especially when the ole boy came home and started bitching  but laffing too

Good ole Doc Karwacki what a piece of work he was !!


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan to me. 

I am trying to decide what to make... I am making food for gifts this year and I wanted to wait until closer to Christmas so it wouldn't be frozen/refrigerated for long before the big holiday. Starting fudge today, I think...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sitting at work, watching about 10 people on the entire mountain.  Unfortunately I cant ski yet.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm trying to get motivated to go skiing.  After the thaw yesterday, it's tough to get motivated.  Maybe one more mug of jasmine tea as I'm digging out my ski gear.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I'm trying to get motivated to go skiing.  After the thaw yesterday, it's tough to get motivated.  Maybe one more mug of jasmine tea as I'm digging out my ski gear.



Your life must be hell. :roll:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> My dad a social drinker only,  was SCARED SHITLESS of going to the dentist .
> 
> His roomy from college was his dentist for years and would ALWAYS book him in after hrs  then get him JUICED and then do whatever was necessary --   On many o those trips  mom was the DD and co-conspirator !
> 
> ...



The house I own is known by the old timers in the neighborhood as the dentists house. The original owner was a dentist who lived here his whole life. (built in 1925 and lived here until the early 80's) I don't think he actually had his practice here, but long after he retired he kept a dentist chair in the house and would work on the folks in the neighborhood. I'm sure there was some pretty sketchy dentistry practiced here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

Sitting at work..5 more hours of office crap before I go ski Blue mountain the true mountain..

It snowed earlier but now it's not doing anything..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Still trying to get the taste of envelopes out of my mouth after licking 100+ of them for the x-mas cards last night uke:



Wow you know alot of people..If I were to send Christmas cards..I'd send about 9..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow you know alot of people..If I were to send Christmas cards..I'd send about 9..



I send about 4 (nobody wants to be my friend   ) and my wife accounts for the other 100+


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I send about 4 (nobody wants to be my friend   ) and my wife accounts for the other 100+



I had to pose for a holiday card with my sister and brother in law the other day...now my brother in law is my height and 145 pounds so I look like an even fatter f$ck in the picture..lol..speaking of which..the office manager wants Arbys and I have to keep her happy..so Arbys it is..one meal won't kill me..I wonder if they charge a fat tax..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I had to pose for a holiday card with my sister and brother in law the other day...now my brother in law is my height and 145 pounds so I look like an even fatter f$ck in the picture..lol..speaking of which..the office manager wants Arbys and I have to keep her happy..so Arbys it is..one meal won't kill me..I wonder if they charge a fat tax..


LOL, same here.  My brother is super skinny but he doesn't have an Orion yet :-o


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 16, 2008)

sitting in class, bored out of my mind, counting down the hours until christmas break...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> sitting in class, bored out of my mind, counting down the hours until christmas break...



Bet YOUR prof is TOO


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah, pretty much. We're firmly in the last couple days where everyone knows nothing matters but we have to stay here anyways. I've got a "doctors appointment" with a Dr. Powder that is getting me out of a holiday concert this friday.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2008)

Giving my skis a tune for tomorrow.  Bases were looking a little grey-ish.  Going with 1*/2* for base/side angles.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

About to go for a walk in the snow..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2008)

Watching a rerun of this weeks episode of Dexter


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

Back from a 2 mile walk in the snow..now going to get ready for the 11 o-clock Philly news..lots of hype with live team coverage from slushy parking lots..lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2008)

skis are all tuned for tomorrow, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got in from plowing 4 inches of fresh pow with 2-4 more expected   -- will be on the hill tomorrow


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2008)

Trying to get motivated to start working instead of browsing the net so I can get caught up since I am off Friday.


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2008)

Put up the little tree and did some minor Christmas decorating with the kids. Gearing up for more cookie baking today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 17, 2008)

Posting from the lift at Blue Mt. Really foggy out. There's a light rain falling and everything is really fast. Full TR later. 

Ps. Lift isn't moving. Been stuck for a few. Hmmmmm


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 17, 2008)

Have a great day ROOTER -- ski well


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Put up the little tree and did some minor Christmas decorating with the kids. Gearing up for more *cookie baking* today.



You must be making them for that blueberry eating Grassi and Brians chin-a-pet.:roll:


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You must be making them for that blueberry eating Grassi and Brians chin-a-pet.:roll:


 Do you know how bad you're making me feel right now??? 




These are Christmas cookies for my mom... for the party she's having that we're not even attending. Every year, my sister and I are forced to make cookies for this gathering. But since I'm home all day, you know, the burden has been falling more on me lately... you know, since I have nothing better to do. :lol: It's a good thing this year I actually feel like baking. Don't worry though, Jeff, I'll have some cookies for you the next time we ski together.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 17, 2008)

Taking a dry off break in the Valley lodge at Blue. 2nd time I've had to dry off. It looks like the rain has stopped finally, so I'm gonna head back out in a few. It looks like the clouds are getting thicker though because I can't even see Falls from the lodge.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Posting from the lift at Blue Mt. Really foggy out. There's a light rain falling and everything is really fast. Full TR later.
> 
> Ps. Lift isn't moving. Been stuck for a few. Hmmmmm



Nice..I love the real time reports..


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2008)

Waiting for the dough to finish chilling so I can make these:
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chocolate-Mint-Candies-Cookies/Detail.aspx


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Waiting for the dough to finish chilling so I can make these:
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chocolate-Mint-Candies-Cookies/Detail.aspx



mmmm mmmm mmmm:-D


----------



## Geoff (Dec 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Waiting for the dough to finish chilling so I can make these:
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chocolate-Mint-Candies-Cookies/Detail.aspx



Those are subject to the "Fat Tax".  Put half of them in a metal tin and mail them to Killington, Vermont.


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> mmmm mmmm mmmm:-D


Who knows... maybe you'll get to try some of these. :lol:



Geoff said:


> Those are subject to the "Fat Tax".  Put half of them in a metal tin and mail them to Killington, Vermont.


I see how it works. Yeah, sure.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 17, 2008)

just finished packing up ski gear for early am departure with a buddy.

 In a few hrs  we head out to a Nice Xmas Buffet and Party  with Medical Center employees > Looking fwd to it  --usually great food and fun time


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 17, 2008)

severine said:


>


What the hell is that?  That looks way too good to be legal.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> What the hell is that?  That looks way too good to be legal.



That's going in a metal tin to be mailed to Killington as "Fat Tax".  


The recipe is a half-dozen posts back in this thread.


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> What the hell is that?  That looks way too good to be legal.


Chocolate Mint Candies Cookies  And they are delicious!



Geoff said:


> That's going in a metal tin to be mailed to Killington as "Fat Tax".


:lol: C'mon now, Geoff... I wouldn't want to contribute to an increasing girth and therefore increased health risk of a fellow member. 

I must be insane. I have sugar cookie dough chilling and will attempt cut out cookies tonight for the first time in years. They usually involve a lot of swearing, as well as promises that I will never make them again. Thankfully, the kids are in bed.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2008)

Writing out Christmas cards to people I didn't originally send one too on my first mailing, but since they sent me one, I will send them one.


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Writing out Christmas cards to people I didn't originally send one too on my first mailing, but since they sent me one, I will send them one.


Ah, the B-list guilt cards.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 17, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol: C'mon now, Geoff... I wouldn't want to contribute to an increasing girth and therefore increased health risk of a fellow member.



I just had three pie plates returned to me from Thanksgiving in the Killington parking lot.  MrG fished them out of MrsG's Saab.  He requested that they show up again full.  

I made three pies at Thanksgiving and left them at the G's place so I wouldn't have the temptation.  If they were sitting on my counter, they would have lasted about 24 hours.  I control my diet by not having any of that stuff in the house.


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2008)

Just because I make all this stuff doesn't mean I'm sitting here feasting on it either. I keep finding people to give it all away to. Though I did keep a few of those delicious sticky buns from last Friday. Those were awesome. So I know where you're coming from.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 17, 2008)

drinking a corona..eating pringles..back from skiing....


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2008)

Watching Criminal Minds and completely avoid the absolutely awfull x-mas cookies that my mother in-law made yesterday uke:  She some how thought that you could make a decent sugar cookie without using sugar


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 17, 2008)

Continuing the long process of converting home videos shot in BETA format from the 1980's to DVD for X-mas presents. There's actually some good historical ski related footage from Pico, Mount Snow, Mohawk and Attitash that will be passed along to AZ once the task at hand is completed. Stayed tuned!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 17, 2008)

Going to watch the 11 o'clock news and see what they're saying about the next winter storm..then I need to rest up for a delivery day and more skiing..


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2008)

Booting up.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2008)

Getting ready to head up to Boston, then down to Pembroke and then home.


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2008)

These are better for you than your usual cookie though; no white flour. Made with whole wheat flour and almond meal. And I always use raw sugar instead of the highly processed white stuff.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2008)

severine said:


> These are better for you than your usual cookie though; no white flour. Made with whole wheat flour and almond meal. And I always use raw sugar instead of the highly processed white stuff.



I'll take a metal container of those, too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 18, 2008)

WOOT - Carrie   those cookies look awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

 just back from a great day of skiing  and getting ready for another Xmas party  @ our local Art Museum


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2008)

They're supposedly lower-carb, if you are into that. I just wanted to use some of the almond meal I just bought at Trader Joe's for something other than muffins.
http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/chocolate_chip_cookie.html


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2008)

waiting for the snow . . .


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2008)

geting ready to pick up a couple of pizzas for the potluck dinner/christmas party at my almost 3 year old son's daycare tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2008)

Got home from Boston a little while ago and am feeling pretty sick. Going to make some soup for dinner then have a shot of Nyquil and go to bed.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2008)

severine said:


> They're supposedly lower-carb, if you are into that. I just wanted to use some of the almond meal I just bought at Trader Joe's for something other than muffins.
> http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/chocolate_chip_cookie.html



There's nothing in those cookies but fat 'n carbs.  "Lower carb" cookies is like non-alcoholic beer.  What's the point?


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 18, 2008)

Tryin to decide what time I'm cuttin outta here tomorrow for some storm skiin' at Greek!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 18, 2008)

I didn't make it up to Blue mountain this evening.  I worked from 7AM-5PM helping to install 8 tombstones and I was DFT..Dead effing tired after work so I went to the bar but I took tomorrow off as a personal day so I will be at Blue mountain the true mountain tomorrow for first tracks.  The forecast is looking like mainly snow at least through the morning so it could be really excellent conditions.  Anybody else going to be at Blue tomorrow morning?  I'm going to allow an hour+ for the 18 mile drive to the mountain just to be sure and if the roads are really greasy..I might park at the top lodge.  I'm freaking psyched..my weekend is coming early and hopefully there will be lots of fresh Poe!!!!...sa sa sa stoked!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 18, 2008)

Getting hammered at the Hydeaway Inn and shooting pool. Lookin forward to stellar snow Fri and Sat.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 18, 2008)

Watching "Get Smart" movie


----------



## WJenness (Dec 18, 2008)

Just got home from some Wa turns... getting ready to post a TR.. unwinding, pumped for some storm skiing at Wa tomorrow.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 18, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Just got home from some Wa turns... getting ready to post a TR.. unwinding, pumped for some storm skiing at Wa tomorrow.
> 
> -w



I love storm skiing with a constant refill of fresh Poe..


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I love storm skiing with a constant refill of fresh Poe..



Poe?  Nevermore.


----------



## hardline (Dec 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Getting hammered at the Hydeaway Inn and shooting pool. Lookin forward to stellar snow Fri and Sat.



good for you.

im doing a party for some big construction firm and i have to be back here at 10am but the staff wants to go to the hustler cub for the lunch buffet between the parties so it will  fun tomorrow


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 18, 2008)

hardline said:


> good for you.
> 
> im doing a party for some big construction firm and i have to be back here at 10am but the staff wants to go to the hustler cub for the lunch buffet between the parties so it will  fun tomorrow



Titties are optional when its snowing.which it is in Warren, VT. Prolly about .7" an hour,
big wet flakes, 4th Caucasian in a pint glass.........life is good.......cigars on the deck.made some snow angels..........Hope I don't scratch this next shot...........


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2008)

Geoff said:


> There's nothing in those cookies but fat 'n carbs.  "Lower carb" cookies is like non-alcoholic beer.  What's the point?


They still taste pretty good. And like I said, I didn't look for it for that purpose; I had almond meal I wanted to use and the recipe sounded interesting.

Right now, getting ready for bed.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Titties are optional when its snowing.which it is in Warren, VT. Prolly about .7" an hour,



I gotta agree with Moe on this one.


----------



## marcski (Dec 19, 2008)

Watching the ski scene from "The World is Not Enough".  Pretty cool.   

Ahhh, here come the bad guys...Let the chase begin!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Just chillin' and getting ready for bed.  problem is my mind keeps coming up with more things I need to put on the shopping list for the annual neighborhood holiday party I'm having at my house Saturday PM


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 19, 2008)

Getting ready to head home from work.
Urgh.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

Leaving for Blue mountain in 30 minutes..waiting for the snow to start falling..it's close..I'm guessing there'll be flakage by the 830AM opening bell..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Leaving for Blue mountain in 30 minutes..waiting for the snow to start falling..it's close..I'm guessing there'll be flakage by the 830AM opening bell..


Enjoy it out there!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 19, 2008)

just waiting to see what will happen first.  The snow arrrives at my office or the last patient of the day leaves the office.  Based on the radar,  looks like it will be a close race


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> just waiting to see what will happen first.  The snow arrrives at my office or the last patient of the day leaves the office.  Based on the radar,  looks like it will be a close race



your patients show up on radar? 

sitting in class, dreading the drive home, looking forward to a race tonight in the blizzard.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Sitting home sick with a stomach problem.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 19, 2008)

On the Turnpike. Exit 3. Nothing but rain down here. Had some freezing rain around exit 8. Can't wait to get on the groomed out powder tomorrow.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 19, 2008)

loving this...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 19, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> your patients show up on radar?
> 
> sitting in class, dreading the drive home, looking forward to a race tonight in the blizzard.



Yup, I've gotta a few that have radar returns that would make a 747 look small


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 19, 2008)

Hangin' out with my family watching the snow fall through the window, it's coming down pretty heavily.  Planning on going to the Creek tonight.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2008)

no snow yet but predicted -- Just changed the oil in my new Ariens  for the first time 

 Even tho it 's in the garage it was  COLD out there ---------   its about 9 degrees here with a "North Country"  breeze  crankin up

-- going to need the Ariens later today


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 19, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> no snow yet but predicted -- Just changed the oil in my new Ariens  for the first time
> 
> Even tho it 's in the garage it was  COLD out there ---------   its about 9 degrees here with a "North Country"  breeze  crankin up
> 
> -- going to need the Ariens later today



Nice machine---9 degrees??? we gots teens and snow pukin down


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2008)

fueling up with some pasta for tonight CT pow session.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Nice machine---9 degrees??? we gots teens and snow pukin down



Camp   - you be hittin" the Peak" today or tomorrow ??   should be CHOICE !! Have fun 

we got nuthin YET bro but i'M READY when it comes , we had pow al day yesterday had a gonzo day @ Titus


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 19, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Camp   - you be hittin" the Peak" today or tomorrow ??   should be CHOICE !! Have fun
> 
> we got nuthin YET bro but i'M READY when it comes , we had pow al day yesterday had a gonzo day @ Titus



Saw you TR--good for you guys!!! Yup, I'll be storm skiing here in 'bout 2hrs!!!!


----------



## Geoff (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm just about to push the vacuum cleaner around and otherwise organize things before attempting to fly to Vancouver for a week.  

I'm watching the weather in Manchester, NH closely since I'm dubious that the equipment I'm supposed to be sitting on early tomorrow morning is going to make it in from Chicago tonight.


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Sitting home sick with a stomach problem.


Hope you feel better soon! 

I am happily watching it snow, thankful that we got home about 10 minutes before it started. I am wondering how you can tell if you have a concussion.  I am eating light Boursin cheese & Italian dry salame on multigrain artisan bread. I am wishing I could ski or take a nap; right now, either would make me happy.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Nap time


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

Back from skiing..I could take a nap..pound some Sugar Free Red Bull..drink some beer..or just postwhore..decisions decisions..It's 2PM and I'm in until I leave for skiing tomorrow morning at 710AM..unless I take a evening walk in the snow and ice..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2008)

Just finished making my 4th and last batch of rum nut fudge . Took a few bracers of "the Captain " then walked   over to my neighbors to bring them each a Tin of Fudge

It's -- snowing , blowing strong North wind about 4 degrees here now 

Area schools are all letting  kids out early to day for Xmas break


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 19, 2008)

watching it dump outside my window, packing for MRG, eatling lunch, deciding if I wanna try and ski a golf course tomorrow.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Getting ready to decorate the christmas tree.  Figure I should crack open a beer or 2 first  :beer:


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2008)

Apparently, I may have a mild concussion. So I'm trying to keep busy without spending too much time watching TV, online, or reading. I'm bored.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

Beer #1...cheeze-itz


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> How did you hit your head??


When I fell skiing last night.  I had my helmet on, thankfully; could have been worse.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 19, 2008)

just got home from Delaware....what a boring ass day


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Thinking about doing round one of snow removal.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

Eating Chili..beer #???


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 19, 2008)

I just got in from a 5 mile race in the middle of the dumpage. 2nd place, 40:20, which is slow for 5 miles, but not bad considering the 30mph winds and blowing snow/ice.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> I just got in from a 5 mile race in the middle of the dumpage. 2nd place, 40:20, which is slow for 5 miles, but not bad considering the 30mph winds and blowing snow/ice.



cross country skiing?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 19, 2008)

nope, running.


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, it appears I made one batch too many of cookies. Just as I completed the dough for spritz cookies, I discovered that I killed the oven. Or it went on strike. One or the other. Burners work, broiler works, bake does not. Gas oven that's 7 years old with no pilot light, so I can't even just relight it and get back to work. Funny thing is, it worked at 6PM. 

It's been suggested that maybe the oven is trying to tell me something. :lol:


----------



## WJenness (Dec 19, 2008)

Unwinding after an afternoon / evening pow session at WaWa... 

getting ready to go to bed in a few.

-w


----------



## ccskier (Dec 19, 2008)

Just finished shoveling for the 3rd time tonight.  Hopefully the last time the plow goes by.  Had a few drinks enjoying the quietness of the "hood", will drive by all my neighbors laughing, watching them deal with the frozen snow tomorrow morning.  Glad to have it completed.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm sitting in an airport hotel in Manchester, NH trying to unwind after the drive and a large Dunkin Donuts coffee.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 20, 2008)

Up early..leaving for Blue in 30 minutes..the snowpack in my hood is concrete..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2008)

Just finished plowing for about an hr  -- relaxing and catching up here !


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2008)

Finished cleaning the driveway again. Has been snowing pretty good for the past hour here.

Going to make breakfast.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 20, 2008)

just finished shoveling. Now i'm debating driving around. It's still snowing lightly here. I'm also really psyched for MRG. 10-15" new today, 1-2 feet predicted sunday night. Im praying the winds will hold off.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2008)

Just got back from a VERY brisk walk  pretty tough windchill today

  My lower  back is a little OUT( nothing major)  so i thought i try to walk it off /out no luck dammit  , using my shiatzu messager as i type this    hopefully a couple days rest will bring it around


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 20, 2008)

Back from skiing..playing with my parents and sisters dog..


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 20, 2008)

Just got in from "lot duty" now drinkin cup-o-joe thinkin bout the Stupid Chopper Xmas bash tonite!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2008)

Just finished watching Women's World Cup GS from St Moritz --  won by  Laura Gut an awesome looking young blond  17 yrs old from Switzerland ----------------


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2008)

Oops her name is Lara Gut


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 20, 2008)

Laundry and planning an epic afternoon of errands before an epic evening of watching weather sites and catching up on tons of AlpineZone posts.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2008)

Just finished watching Mens World Cup Downhill from Val Gardena --   beautiful course -- won't tell you who won tho


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 20, 2008)

Going to pick up some takeout in a few minutes..I'm pretty tired..I might not even make it to Saturday Night Live...I'm stoked for some more powder turns tomorrow morning at Blue..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 20, 2008)

just got back from BJ's.  Picked up a 16lb Boston Butt for a Christmas smoked pulled pork!  TR coming soon!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2008)

Checking weather forecasts in anticipation of driving down to my brother's house in Bridgewater, NJ, for family Christmas gathering tomorrow. NOAA says here in NW NJ, another 6-8" will happen on top of the 8+ we got yesterday. 

I wonder if the family will understand if I try to beg out on account of a powder day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Probably not.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2008)

Catching up on a little AZ, going to leave pretty shortly for Nate Wilson Group :grin:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Catching up on a little AZ, going to leave pretty shortly for Nate Wilson Group :grin:



I included a song of theirs on my "2008" CD that I give to friends and family for Christmas.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 20, 2008)

thinking about making a Captain Morgan's run...I shouldn't, but I want some


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I included a song of theirs on my "2008" CD that I give to friends and family for Christmas.



Which one? 

I'm hoping he pulls out an old favorite Percy Hill tune tonight, "Shining on Creation"


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Which one?
> 
> I'm hoping he pulls out an old favorite Percy Hill tune tonight, "Shining on Creation"



"For The Sun"


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2008)

Just got in from girls' night out. Got to finally meet in person a friend I made online about 3 +/- years ago through blogging!  Lived only 1 hour away from each other all this time and we only now found the time to get together. It was fun!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 20, 2008)

Just back from MRV. Wed/Thurs at Sugarbush, Friday at Mt. Ellen and MRG for a 4 hour session this AM. Like hitting a Trifecta, just waaaaaaaaay better.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2008)

FINALLY finished cleaning up after hosting a neighborhood holiday party and then repacking to get ready to goto the Patriots/Cardinals game tommorrow.

Holiday party was great,  but WOW were my neighbors lushes this year!  My wife and I have been hosting the party for 5 years now and take notes each year as to how much food/booze/soda/etc we need.  Well I had to make an emergency package store run mid way into the party when the 3 cases of beer and 8 bottles of wine and 2 gallons of spiked egg nog were just about gone   Final tally was 65 people (maybe 1/3 kids) and just over 4 cases of empty beer bottles, 12 bottles of wine and 3.5 gallons of spiked egg nog(went through almost 1.5 liters of Captain Morgan in the nog!)

BTW, I had forgotten what a GREAT beer Harpoon Winter Warmer is! :beer:


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2008)

Wowsers!!! Yup, they were drinking it up tonight!  Nice party you threw though!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Wowsers!!! Yup, they were drinking it up tonight!  Nice party you threw though!



Almost makes up for missing a powder day, almost


----------



## Chris I (Dec 21, 2008)

sitting on my bed, debating on taking a shower to get rid of the smokey smell on my body.  no, not that kind of smoke... unfortunately


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 21, 2008)

Chris I said:


> sitting on my bed, debating on taking a shower to get rid of the smokey smell on my body.  no, not that kind of smoke... unfortunately



I just woke up...full on insomniac mode!!!!!  So surfing the net..I'll probably feel like going back to bed about 10 minutes before my alarm goes off...Am I the only one who has trouble sleeping when there is fresh snow on the horizon????


----------



## hardline (Dec 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just woke up...full on insomniac mode!!!!!  So surfing the net..I'll probably feel like going back to bed about 10 minutes before my alarm goes off...Am I the only one who has trouble sleeping when there is fresh snow on the horizon????



dude i have been tryin to fall asleep since 1am i just gave up leaving in 1:45 for mt snow. hope there is nobody there. been looking at topos of mt snow and the suround area. so if shit goes on wind hold on monday maybe ill do some solo touring. i wounder if i could get away with touring at haystack.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2008)

watching a nice mini blizzard as i type this .  Lots of last minute stuff to do around here next 2 days  to get ready for our children and grandchildren to arrive this Tuesday for 10 days 

-- gonna be on a short  leash till then


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 21, 2008)

watching the snow fall, wishing i was skiing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2008)

Lunch   then time to crank up the   Ariens -- looks like over a foot now since early am


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2008)

updating some banking info for 2009


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> watching the snow fall, wishing i was skiing.


Ditto


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 21, 2008)

Back from skiing..eating chinese food..drinking beer..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2008)

Just shoveled my sunroom ROOF   had about 3 ft on it . then didi  the driveway and walks for our property and a neighbor's   had about of foot of fresh today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just shoveled my sunroom ROOF   had about 3 ft on it . then didi  the driveway and walks for our property and a neighbor's   had about of foot of fresh today



you live in a snowlovers paradise...tomorrow at work..I'm going to have to clear off the driveways and paths..it's all good..I get paid for it..but our snowpack is like cement


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you live in a snowlovers paradise...tomorrow at work..I'm going to have to clear off the driveways and paths..it's all good..I get paid for it..but our snowpack is like cement



True  Steeze  but we're hr 20 min from any real vertical  -- its very cool for XC skiers . skaters , and Snowmobilers-thta;s why we were XC skiers for years 

Wow shoveling "sierra cement "  is nasty  be careful 

What i've been plowing all week is FRESHIES !!!!!!!! freakin beautiful outside:  cold , windy but nice


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> True  Steeze  but we're hr 20 min from any real vertical  -- its very cool for XC skiers . skaters , and Snowmobilers-thta;s why we were XC skiers for years
> 
> Wow shoveling "sierra cement "  is nasty  be careful
> 
> What i've been plowing all week is FRESHIES !!!!!!!! freakin beautiful outside:  cold , windy but nice



We get a couple of ice storms a year and I'd rather be outside cleaning up in the cold then in the heated office answering the phone and filing..plus when I'm out there shoveling I'm like concierage..people come up to me and ask me directions to places or what the weathers going to be like...it's good PR..


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 21, 2008)

Since it looks like the storm is done, going to go outside and clean up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2008)

About to get started on making 12 pounds of fresh sausage for various family and friends for christmas


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2008)

done with all the shoveling snow and clearing ice and now I'm drinking some Blackbeary Wheats.  I gotta wrap gifts, do laundry and wax skis tonight.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 21, 2008)

Just lit my chanukah candles for the first night


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> About to get started on making 12 pounds of fresh sausage for various family and friends for christmas



Drool...at my parents house..getting pizza in about an hour..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 21, 2008)

Got done putting away the ski harware, still need to unpack the clothes. Watching the Iggles game, getting ready for a soak n sweat a little later. Got a Longtrail 12 sampler pack  that I picked up at the GoGo station in Rutland.......I still haven't had the blackberry Wheat......It's calling out from the garage.........


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2008)

Watching the Giants/Panthers game head to overtime


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2008)

Just finished a tune up on the skis.  Somehow, between last tune up and this one, both my plastic scrapers have vanished.  This is perplexing me.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Puking*

I'm working my way up i89 at 50 mph in 4wd. It's puking blower pow and has been for four hours.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> I'm working my way up i89 at 50 mph in 4wd. It's puking blower pow and has been for four hours.



You mean its NOT the same blower pow that was coming out of the sky at Gillette during the 2nd 1/2???


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2008)

Breakfast  then crank up teh snowblower one more time - but just saw a forcast for rain , freezing rain wed  and parts of Fri and saturday ---------------------- dammit


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2008)

Try to chill out at the office after what was a serious WHITE KNUCKLE DRIVE this morning.  Interstate 395 in Northern CT right now is a skating rink   Watched 4 cars spin out(both North and Southbound) in about a 3 mile stretch


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Try to chill out at the office after what was a serious WHITE KNUCKLE DRIVE this morning.  Interstate 395 in Northern CT right now is a skating rink   Watched 4 cars spin out(both North and Southbound) in about a 3 mile stretch



Yeah that's always fun !!

 Especially when some  cowboy who  thinks he's bulletproof driving a big 4WD ( usually his first one ) but forgets that Ain't gonna help him stop any better and ends up in a cornfield . I see more of that kind of thing or the timid driver who causes a damn 20 car wagon train @ 20mph


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah that's always fun !!
> 
> Especially when some  cowboy who  thinks he's bulletproof driving a big 4WD ( usually his first one ) but forgets that Ain't gonna help him stop any better and ends up in a cornfield . I see more of that kind of thing or the timid driver who causes a damn 20 car wagon train @ 20mph



The one that really had me nervous was the box truck that just flew by me(I was going 25-30 at the time).  I was watching him fish tail all the way up the left lane in my rear view mirror   At that moment, I was actually a bit comforted by the fact that I had 18 wheelers both infront of and behind me kind of acting as blockers.

Right now I've been listening to a steday stream of ambulance sirens head to the hospital just up the street from my office.  I'm guessing based on the roads here this AM, the GREAT police/fire/rescue crews have been busy


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The one that really had me nervous was the box truck that just flew by me(I was going 25-30 at the time).  I was watching him fish tail all the way up the left lane in my rear view mirror
> 
> Yep:   3 kinds of winter drivers
> 
> ...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> drjeff said:
> 
> 
> > The one that really had me nervous was the box truck that just flew by me(I was going 25-30 at the time).  I was watching him fish tail all the way up the left lane in my rear view mirror
> ...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 22, 2008)

Laundry, defrosting some stuff for the holidays, plowing thru 6 days of mail.


----------



## severine (Dec 22, 2008)

Baking cookies in the toaster oven.

The regular oven should be operational again soon though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Baking cookies in the toaster oven.
> 
> The regular oven should be operational again soon though.



Carrie : You are BY all acclaim--------- the Baking Queen and Confectionaire Extrodinaire  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 22, 2008)

Catching up on things in the office..I was out of the office helping with deliveries this past Thursday and I took off Friday so I have lots of things to keep me busy...I'm glad it's a 2 day workweek..


----------



## severine (Dec 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Carrie : You are BY all acclaim--------- the Baking Queen and Confectionaire Extrodinaire  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You do what you have to do. I've had cookie dough sitting in the fridge since Friday when I discovered the oven didn't work and needed to bake it up. B called around for the oven part once I had already started the toaster oven baking process... and luckily found a shop right around the corner from us that had the part in stock. So here we are with the regular oven operational again! YAY!!! Which is good... I still have a lot of Christmas baking to finish.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 22, 2008)

Taking a warmup break at Blue Mountain's Valley Lodge. Best conditions so far today. Packed Pocono Powder everywhere!  Full TR later. 

GSS - you should leave work now!


----------



## Geoff (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm hanging out at my sister and brother-in-law's house in Vancouver.  From a skiing perspective, I picked a bad week to head to the PacNW.  Whistler only has a 29" base.  There's no point in bothering.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 22, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Taking a warmup break at Blue Mountain's Valley Lodge. Best conditions so far today. Packed Pocono Powder everywhere!  Full TR later.
> 
> GSS - you should leave work now!



I got plenty of packed Pocono Powder yesterday..I'm taking a rest day today..


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 22, 2008)

Eating Buffalo Wings.


----------



## marcski (Dec 22, 2008)

Eating Beef Chow Fun.  Quite tasty if I may add!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2008)

Mentally planning my last minute final x-mas shopping assault that I'm about to go and do.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 22, 2008)

Taking out the trash..leaving work in a few..taking a rare day off from skiing and going to drink beer and eat breakfast food for dinner..woo hoo..oh yeah and 420


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Taking out the trash..leaving work in a few..taking a rare day off from skiing and going to drink beer and eat breakfast food for dinner..woo hoo..oh yeah and 420



i beat you to it... 8)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 22, 2008)

Finishin up some housekeeping, taking the girls out for Hannukah dinner and some shopping. Let me rephrase that, I'm dropping them off to shop and I'm going to the bar.........


----------



## severine (Dec 22, 2008)

Just finished up making some rum balls... on to something else.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 22, 2008)

Plotting out the steezy dinner I'm going to prepare..it might be TR worthy over in the dinner thread..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2008)

The Queen and I are Just back from our local diner( a great homestyle  real folks where EVERYBODY knows your name kinda place ) WE had  a NORTH COUNTRY  BREAKFAST dinner !!  A"tall stack"  of  BB pancakes , BACON and LOTS of it, and   REAL maple syrup  , and several cups o joe  !!! and awesome company !!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Just finished up making some rum balls... on to something else.



Everytime I try and make those, it seems like more rum ends up in me than in the rum balls  and the ratio of in me to in the baked goods gets even worse with rum cake 

Right now I'm slowly getting ready for some shut eye


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 22, 2008)

Drinking bourbon, which probably had some effect on my "Miscellaneous Discussions" post.

Ah, well, c'est la vie.


----------



## severine (Dec 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Everytime I try and make those, it seems like more rum ends up in me than in the rum balls  and the ratio of in me to in the baked goods gets even worse with rum cake


This was the first time I've made them. Not bad; I went with coconut rum as that's a favorite around here. I also spiked one batch of fudge with coconut rum and another with Bailey's.  Tis the season, right? 

Right now, taking a quick break from reading Skiing Zen. Moving from the couch to the bed so I figured I'd check online quickly as I passed the computer.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You mean its NOT the same blower pow that was coming out of the sky at Gillette during the 2nd 1/2???



heheheh...no, this stuff was actually frozen.

Right now, I'm trying to convince myself I'll be able to run tomorrow, putting away ski gear, trying to figure out when I can ptex, and going through pictures from today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 23, 2008)

I just finished making 16 pounds of pulled pork in the Orion.  Catching up on email and AZ since I'm wide awake after my nap.


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2008)

Trying to wake up enough to go skiing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 23, 2008)

At work trying to get through my last day until Monday..beautiful sunny winter day...I hope we close up early..I have been flying through my work so if I run out of things to do..I'll have to go skiing..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 23, 2008)

The office is closing at 1PM...woo hoo


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2008)

Working my way through until 5PM when it's lock the doors and forget about the joint until next Monday


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 23, 2008)

105 more minutes..actually in 100 minutes I'll start changing into my ski clothes..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2008)

Last patient just left the office. Finishing up some paper work, then its of to have a post work one (or 2ish) of these







at the local bar with a few of my employees


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2008)

Home from skiing and a quick trip to the grocery store. Tired but happy. Have some more stuff to get ready for Christmas but I'm relaxing right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 24, 2008)

Earlier when I was driving to skiing..my friend Dan called me to see if I wanted to hang out tonight with some other A-town thugs. The bar we met at had Karaoke and I ended up singing Snoop Doggs Gin and Juice and It's All about the Benjaminis. This one Milf was totally into me and my dentist who is a friend of a friend was there as well..fun times but freezing rain on the drive home..now time for some Internet sufing before I pass out..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 24, 2008)

Christmas at the in-laws.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Earlier when I was driving to skiing..my friend Dan called me to see if I wanted to hang out tonight with some other A-town thugs. The bar we met at had Karaoke and I ended up singing Snoop Doggs Gin and Juice and It's All about the Benjaminis. This one Milf was totally into me and my dentist who is a friend of a friend was there as well..fun times but freezing rain on the drive home..now time for some Internet sufing before I pass out..



Did you score with the milf or get her digits?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 24, 2008)

Working a half day and hopefully will be getting an Xmas bonus.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Did you score with the milf or get her digits?



No action or digits..my drunkass was lucky to make through the night without making an ass of myself..well I did sing Karaoke..

Blue mountain is closed today due to a half inch of freezing rain along with another inch of rain expexted today.  Now I don't feel like as much of a degenerate sitting around here in my sweatpants for the next 8 hours.  Then I'm going over to my parents house where we're having about 20 relatives over for xmas eve....hopefully my hangover is gone by then so I can start working on a new one..:beer:


----------



## severine (Dec 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Working a half day and hopefully will be getting an Xmas bonus.


Good luck!

Baking Beer Bread for garlic bread tonight. About to get my butt going on laundry again soon.  I have to double check the recipe for baked ziti that I'm making later for how long it will take and then find the dish for doubling the recipe.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 24, 2008)

Wahoo!!!  Four more coffee mugs. 
I really like my crackberry today!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 24, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Wahoo!!!  Four more coffee mugs.
> I really like my crackberry today!



Root getting caffeined up!!!!!

My car is finally clean from all the rain...hopefully it's dumping 2-3 feet an hour up at Blue mountain...:-daffy:

I'm going to go out on a few errands in a little bit..I might pick out a real chistmasy sweater for shitz and giggles...nah..popped collar is more my steeze..


----------



## hardline (Dec 24, 2008)

finished going through new music. trying to figure out where i am riding after new years. i dont have to really work till the 20th. trying to figure out who has the most stable snowpack on the otherside of the country. shit funky out there right now.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 24, 2008)

Just put all the gifts into the car for the treck down to MA tomorrow... after a few runs in the early morning at Loon


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 25, 2008)

Safety break..go to my Aunt and Uncles for brunch....then later on getting Hibachi food with relatives..diet starts tomorrow..beautiful sunny day..too bad Blue is closed..I'll be there tomorrow for first 6-pack..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 25, 2008)

yule log on demand, going to do some gifts soon


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Break in the action
 Myfamily  and grandkids  now over at their in laws and other grandparents  for a while  to open MORE presents then back here later for big  Christmas Dinner.

Only bad note my son and his family did not make it  he came down with wicked case of sciatica Got an MRI yesterday and some pt ) and his back is out so couldn't make the   8 hr drive.

 so plan B goes into action  -- A SECOND Christmas with those grandkids WHEN  his sciatic gets better


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OH yeah having my breakfast -- WHITE RUSSIANS !!!!  The DUDE abides !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 25, 2008)

The AM unwrapping fest is done at my house.  The in-laws just left and began their transit to my wife's uncles house where we'll be heading shortly for another unwrapping/eating/drinking fest.  If all goes smoothly, I'll be done with that family fest @6 and then headed to Mount Snow with the kids


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 25, 2008)

Done with the unwrapping. Off to my Grandparents for 2pm dinner and then to my Brother's for dessert.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 25, 2008)

Just getting in from making some turns at Okemo. Time for some bacon and eggs with champagne.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 25, 2008)

Home from brunch..just chilling catching up on old posts..stoked about skiing Blue tomorrow morning with all the TDH's..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 25, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Break in the action
> Myfamily  and grandkids  now over at their in laws and other grandparents  for a while  to open MORE presents then back here later for big  Christmas Dinner.
> 
> Only bad note my son and his family did not make it  he came down with wicked case of sciatica Got an MRI yesterday and some pt ) and his back is out so couldn't make the   8 hr drive.
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about your son...I like your Avatar..enjoy your Holiday


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 25, 2008)

Playing Wii with the boys. Cooking Christmas dinner. Digging out from under all the wrapping paper


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your son...I like your Avatar..enjoy your Holiday



Steeze thank you ,  for are OUR best to you and your family for a great holiday 

  - we really enjoyed seeing your family together there -- lookin good !!!  !!!

Have fun @ Blue tomorrow,  5 of us are hitting Titus tomorrow for some turns .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 25, 2008)

Watching a Christmas story with my Mom..going out for dinner with 18 family members in an hour..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 25, 2008)

Just relaxing in VT watching a little TV and surfing the net.  My guess is that my kids tommorrow AM will have absolutely no memory what so ever of me carrying them out of the car, into my place and then getting them into their PJ's, brushed and into bed   Those two were 110% spent after the last 2 days!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 25, 2008)

Watched a foreclosed house catch fire across the street from my brother's house. Scary.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 25, 2008)

trying to get my ipod to sync with apple's overloaded servers...eating alot. i love chirstmas.


----------



## severine (Dec 26, 2008)

Wishing I didn't eat quite so much. Of course, I just ate a cookie to top it off.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 26, 2008)

Insomniac mode..6 more hours until the lifts open at Blue..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 26, 2008)

Coffee, biscotti, markets, news, weather. Looks like the Paks and Indians are nearing the brink at the end of today.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm sitting in the Air Canada VIP Lounge in Vancouver.  My United flight goes out in an hour.  Sadly, they have the fridge with the alcohol in it locked up.  I'm sitting in First Class so the free booze is delayed for an hour.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 26, 2008)

Back from skiing Blue mountain...relaxing the rest of the day..


----------



## hardline (Dec 26, 2008)

being a nice bother and installing all the apps my sister will need on her new comp and loading her up with music. thinking about going to do a night session at the creek.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 26, 2008)

Watching the lights of a couple of cats working the park on Mineshaft at Mount Snow.  Getting ready to put on my chef's hat and see what I'll turn the assortment of leftovers I brought with with me to VT into for dinner


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 26, 2008)

Checking out the new Salad chain..eating healthy after a couple epic Holiday meals..


----------



## Chris I (Dec 26, 2008)

about go upstairs and make a buff chicken salad... im waiting for the smoke to clear though.  Started a fire with the damper wayyy too closed off


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 26, 2008)

chillin like a villain on the ceiling..


----------



## severine (Dec 26, 2008)

Waiting for the kiddos to go to sleep so we can Wii.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 26, 2008)

Back from a great day of skiing @ Titus  Mtnwith my grandson , son in law and bro in law . We skied for 7 hrs  all 27 trails were open and in wonderful shape . We were worried that teh torential downpours of Christmas Eve had screwed the mtn up but the crew and a 5 inch snowfall Christmas nite did a great job . 

I did have one pretty hairy fall at warp speed on a steep section and hit a few small   branches that had blown  down that were hidden just under a lip on a small headwall .There had been 60 mph gusts the evening before and on some trails this detritis was over a few of the trails 


 I  didn't see it till too late .

it was my 25th run of the day so was ripping but was kinda zoned out  and not really focused  .  I literally blew outta the binding  went outt over the front end like a damn bullet ,hit my left shoulder at speed but luckily it was on the steep so i just slid nicely to an ultimate stop .   We Skied for another 4 ruuns then called it a day 

Altho it was a potentially bad scenario i was and remain fine . I hadn't biffed in several years so it was a surprise but yet as some of you know a fall can be a learning experience in a good sense . Had a great day skiing with grandson #2  he has become a very good little skier and can stay with us. 

Tired but mellow   good night !!


----------



## hardline (Dec 26, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Back from a great day of skiing @ Titus  Mtnwith my grandson , son in law and bro in law . We skied for 7 hrs  all 27 trails were open and in wonderful shape . We were worried that teh torential downpours of Christmas Eve had screwed the mtn up but the crew and a 5 inch snowfall Christmas nite did a great job .
> 
> I did have one pretty hairy fall at warp speed on a steep section and hit a few small   branches that had blown  down that were hidden just under a lip on a small headwall .There had been 60 mph gusts the evening before and on some trails this detritis was over a few of the trails
> 
> ...



falling from time to time is a good thing. your body needs to remember how to fall right or you get hurt. once or twice a season i practice self arresting.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Watching the lights of a couple of cats working the park on Mineshaft at Mount Snow.



I never tire of watching cats/the lights on cats working on trails. There's something magical to me about driving up the Ragged access road and seeing the cat's working the trails.

I'm heading to bed. Blue Man Group was awesome.


----------



## hardline (Dec 27, 2008)

still setting my sis up with music. scrubed going to the creek early because rain but gona do a night session.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 27, 2008)

Eating breakfast


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 27, 2008)

getting ready to ski


----------



## Terry (Dec 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> getting ready to ski


Me too. Gonna be a weird weather day. Snow, freezing rain, to rain. Probably be a short day.


----------



## ccskier (Dec 27, 2008)

Been sitting on the couch, looking up at the mountain procrastinating going up for 4 hours now.  Probably going to scratch today, wait and see what tomorrow brings.  Maybe go out and get a good meal tonight to brighten up my vacation.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 27, 2008)

Getting ready to reorganize a few bathroom drawers and cabinets. I like to start the new year organized and watch it devolve throughout the year. Everything reverts to chaos eventually.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 27, 2008)

Terry said:


> Me too. Gonna be a weird weather day. Snow, freezing rain, to rain. Probably be a short day.



Very foggy this morning at Blue..I like to use people wearing neon as reference..

Right now still eating lunch..about to open beer #2..I plan on drinking alot today


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2008)

Chaos is natural order. We have plenty of it in our home.

Getting ready for another family Christmas party.


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2008)

This morning we completely de-Christmased the house. Tree is tossed in the woods and everything is back in the attic. I like the holiday season, but I'm glad all that Xmas chotsky is put away.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> This morning we completely de-Christmased the house. Tree is tossed in the woods and everything is back in the attic. I like the holiday season, but I'm glad all that Xmas chotsky is put away.



With bare crowd it doesn't look right..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Very foggy this morning at Blue..I like to use people wearing neon as reference..
> 
> Right now still eating lunch..about to open beer #2..I plan on drinking alot today


drunken posting later?:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> drunken posting later?:lol:



Does a bear shit in the woods and wipe his ass with a fluffy white rabbit????  Of course..

I'm drinking slowly now because I need to go out and hunt down dinner but after that..it's on!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 27, 2008)

blasting the techno while cleaning the shitbox I call my room. getting the skis tuned and waxed later. MRG took it's pound of flesh...er...base.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm finally home in NJ.  No more sleeping over the in-laws this year


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 27, 2008)

Listening to AC /DC  Black Ice CD


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2008)

Getting ready for some Wii. Picked up We Ski (though we don't have the balance board yet) and I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Chris I (Dec 27, 2008)

sitting in front of the fire, about to take a nap.  work at 10


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm wondering why my site and it's email servers keep timing out and then working and then timing out again.


----------



## hardline (Dec 27, 2008)

back from the creek posting, drinking a few beers, gona get safe then watch tropic thunder. then hit the creek in the am.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 28, 2008)

Catching up with the news , second cup of Hazlenut Creme coffee  and a Danish


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2008)

hardline said:


> back from the creek posting, drinking a few beers, gona get safe then watch tropic thunder. then hit the creek in the am.



what did you think of tom cruise's character?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 28, 2008)

just woke up. thinking of going for a run.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 28, 2008)

Back from skiing..drinking heavily


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2008)

Playing Wii with the family... We Ski, DDR, and now bowling. Making the best of a crummy day since I can't get out and ski.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 28, 2008)

laundry day


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2008)

Dishes and snacky dinner for the kids. Laundry is going, too. Once the kids are in bed, I'll probably read for a bit. I'm really enjoying _Skiing Zen: Searching for The Spirituality of Sport_ right now.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2008)

Watching the JETS blow another game and thus keep my beloved Patriots out of the playoffs


----------



## Chris I (Dec 28, 2008)

admiring my broccoli salad burps


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 28, 2008)

just bought a new vacuum because the old one is making more of a mess then it cleans up....I love being an adult sometimes:blink::-x


----------



## hardline (Dec 29, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> what did you think of tom cruise's character?



kinda funny. probally the best part of the movie. otherwise it was a waste of time.

planning my trip up to vt for next week. so far we are doing two days at snow, 2 at okemo, and if we get snow im may drag my friend jess up to stowe on monday. neither of us has shit to do.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

Getting ready for work...I haven't shaved since Tuesday...I was just starting to look like a skibum but now I need to look professional again..

Short mo-fo workweek though!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Getting ready for work...I haven't shaved since Tuesday...I was just starting to look like a skibum but now I need to look professional again..
> 
> Short mo-fo workweek though!!!!!



ha ha I haven't shaved since the 16th.  Wife is ready to kill me.  She hates it when I don't shave.  Absolutely zero going on at work today.  We're in blackout mode until Jan 5th so basically all project work has come to a halt.  

I did get my final grade for my Java 2 class.  A solid and honest B.  I'll head into the office in an hour to do the tuition reimbursement paperwork.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been at work for nearly an hour and the phone has not rang once...I probably just jinxed it..This is a great week to be at work because everything is slow..I'd rather use my vacation time during busier periods..

OK the phone just rang..and I have somebody on hold..so no more AZ for me..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2008)

Getting ready to start the work day.  Only 1 scheduled patient, BUT there's about a half dozen emergencies with my name on them from the long weekend that will round out my day.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 29, 2008)

Just got up ! In full lazy bum mode right now  drinking Hazlenut Creme  surfin and unshaven


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

I just logged in all the orders that came in over the past 5 days..I'm waiting for it to warm up a little more before I uncrate, measure, label, check in 10 more granite bases....I also get to visit a local cemetery..woo hoo..I'm so glad to be back at work..Wednesday is the weekend..lol


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I did get my final grade for my Java 2 class.  A solid and honest B.  I'll head into the office in an hour to do the tuition reimbursement paperwork.


Congrats! :beer:

Hanging with the kids at the kitchen table right now. Mags is playing with the Leapster my parents gave her for Christmas, the boy is on my lap. I'll probably shower soon as I promised my dad I'd go to their house and set up the digital picture frame they've had for the last year and haven't used yet. :roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks!  

I've had a sudden change of plans today.  Furnace won't fire up so I called my boss to let him know it's gonna be a work from home day until the guy gets here.  I think it's the relay that kicks the fan on.

Shoot....4 days before I leave for VT


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

I finished up all my work..the boss is playing golf in Maryland today so I'm locking up the building and hitting up Blue mountain the true mountaiun..darn phone stop ringing..I'm not answering it..leave a voicemail...If I have a spare moment later on..I'll try to write a report...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 29, 2008)

Just back from a walk still a little tender from the fall  Friday but improving .. Sunny 30 degrees  a clipper due thru here tonite


----------



## danny p (Dec 29, 2008)

just getting online after 4 days of being uber sick.  I'm just glad I didn't miss any powder days!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 29, 2008)

Watching a Jack Russell Terrier, Maggie, on Oprah that can add, subtract and multiply.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

eating pizza..drinking beer..posting alot..almost 20,000 posts for me at www.paskiandride.com


----------



## Chris I (Dec 29, 2008)

dude, your getting kinda creepy

I'm pretty sure i did the math wrong but I said that you have 35,000 post at 10 seconds per post.  thats 12 full 24 hr days that you have used posting on the interweb


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

Chris I said:


> dude, your getting kinda creepy



getting???  I've been creepy since Clintons first term..lol


----------



## Chris I (Dec 29, 2008)

12 days man.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2008)

Drinking coconut rum and root beer.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> getting???  I've been creepy since Clintons first term..lol



Which Clinton?  DeWitt?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Which Clinton?  DeWitt?



You mean Joyce DeWitt from Threes company??


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2008)

Reading up on all the bells and whistles that the new Nikon D60 camera + lenses I got today has.  Funny how they all seemed so simple to use when I was in the store with the manager walking me through all the features


----------



## Chris I (Dec 29, 2008)

watching youtube videos on split boards.

i think im gonna pony up, especially with all of this avy danger in the rockies.. sounds exciting to be part of


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2008)

watching Chris Rock on HBO


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 29, 2008)

just finished learning some new AC DC stuff from latest CD  on my Gibson . My son in law and been jammin for couple of hrs


----------



## Geoff (Dec 29, 2008)

I just watched "Wanted".  I, of course, wouldn't dream of ripping a copy to my hard drive before mailing the DVD back to Netflix.

I need to get the huge batch of chili I just made put into containers before I go to bed.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You mean Joyce DeWitt from Threes company??



DeWitt Clinton was the governor of New York a couple of centuries ago.


----------



## hardline (Dec 30, 2008)

Chris I said:


> watching youtube videos on split boards.
> 
> i think im gonna pony up, especially with all of this avy danger in the rockies.. sounds exciting to be part of



splitty's are da shit. i so happy i made one. i think im going to have someone split a 161 roost for me and lay in the inside edge. to be honest its not really needed but it looks nice and finished. if really need the inside edge your at the point you should have your crampons in.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 30, 2008)

Right now I'm smack dab in the middle of my pre-work routine.  Infusing caffeine,  reading the local paper, surfing a little AZ


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm smack dab in the middle of my pre-work routine.  Infusing caffeine,  reading the local paper, surfing a little AZ


same here, but I'm not working today.  Well that is, I'm only getting work done that can be done via Blackberry.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 30, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> same here, but I'm not working today.  Well that is, I'm only getting work done that can be done via Blackberry.



I'm just waiting for the day that I can fix teeth via Blackberry


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 30, 2008)

Bleary eyed , unshaven , awaken  BUT still ALIVE . The family is still bagging ZZZZ's , the damn cat( who friggin slept all day  and plays all nite ) jumped on me in bed, woke me up and dragged my sorry rear end outtta the rack - so  i might as well surf AZ

We got about 2 inches of fresh snow ,winds are howling like hell


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm just waiting for the day that I can fix teeth via Blackberry


Can you do that on an iphone yet?  I heard on TV that it did everything:smash:

After the coffee infusion is done, I have to clean out the junk heap known as my car, run to BJ's, and finish doing laundry.  Ski tune up would probably also be a good idea.

Edit: Still unshaven.  14 days now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

My final day in charge of the office.  The normal...check voicemails..log in faxed in orders..ARs...surf the net..update sales figures..surf the net...nice sunny day..very windy..


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2008)

Woke up not feeling great. Going to run to the grocery store, get my ducks in a row for tomorrow, and then chill out and rest.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 30, 2008)

Just back from a great brunch with the family at our local diner , saw one of my friends from out of state who was home for the holidays .

 He's was offered a new position @ a university in NYC next week that i helped him prepare for the interview  --------------they made the offer day before Xmas    woo hoo   

VERY  happy for him .and his family . His current UNIV was experiencing major budget difficulty and layoffs were inevitable


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2008)

Woohoo for your friend! 

Just got back from the stock up trip for tomorrow night. I bought WAY too much food for the total of 6 adults and 3 children who will be here.  And what sucks is I bought some ingredients to make stuff that has to be used (because there's no room in the fridge or freezer now) so I can't even scale it back. Oh well, you only live once.


----------



## dmc (Dec 30, 2008)

Just finished cleaning my drums for tomorrow...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Back from the post office, hardware store and WaWa..I needed a Philly style soft Pretzal..now about to update the delivery drivers list and go through the mail.. www.paskiandride.com has had alot of drama due to ttc6 so I haven't been getting much work done..doh


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2008)

Just finished washing dishes to find.... a bare-bottomed boy running around. And a poop diaper on the floor.

Yup, fun is. What a day!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 30, 2008)

icing my achilles. *grumble* *expletive*


----------



## JerseyJoey (Dec 30, 2008)

dmc said:


> Just finished cleaning my drums for tomorrow...



49 sister states had Alabama in their eyes


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 30, 2008)

severine;369326
I bought WAY too much food for the total of 6 adults and 3 children who will be here. :oops: And what sucks is I bought some ingredients to make stuff that has to be used (because there's no room in the fridge or freezer now) so I can't even scale it back. Oh well said:
			
		

> BOY we SURE know that feeling . with 9 of us still here the fridge and freezer and extra small freezer is stuffed to the damn brim and EVERYTIME  u open the door its like a freakin avalanche !!  Shit goes flying all over  - oh WTF it's my family  i love em and the Chaos  AS U SAID Carrie is just Nature's way of ordering things
> 
> Happy New Year to you,  the BIG guy , diaper bandit boy and the JV ski queen


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 30, 2008)

Preppin dinner for tonite and prepping crabcakes and creme brulee for tomorrow. All in for the Jan. bear rally......Happy NY to all!


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2008)

These are beautiful!!!! The fruits of today's labor:
















Let's see... I've made 3 kinds of dip for tomorrow, contemplating making a cheeseball or getting a cream cheese dip ready that will be heated when everyone comes... And wondering if this potential snow might keep the guests away, leaving us with a TON of food and only us to eat it.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 30, 2008)

Is that pineapple upside down cake?


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Is that pineapple upside down cake?


Yup. Made in the cast iron skillet, from scratch, with fresh pineapple and had to make a caramel sauce that became the topping in which the pineapples sit. Doesn't look as pretty as the picture on the blog where I found the recipe, but I bet it still tastes pretty good. 
http://smittenkitchen.com/2007/05/the-sunny-day-yawn/


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Yup. Made in the cast iron skillet, from scratch, with fresh pineapple and had to make a caramel sauce that became the topping in which the pineapples sit. Doesn't look as pretty as the picture on the blog where I found the recipe, but I bet it still tastes pretty good.
> http://smittenkitchen.com/2007/05/the-sunny-day-yawn/


my grandma makes the best pineapple upside down cake

yours looks just like hers.  ;-)


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm really really hungry now. really really hungry.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2008)

waiting for the furnace repair people to show up


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 31, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> waiting for the furnace repair people to show up



 Boy that rots ,  Root 

Did they fix the relay the other day ?? 

How old is the unit ?


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Boy that rots ,  Root
> 
> Did they fix the relay the other day ??
> 
> How old is the unit ?


The guy who was going to come, was a friend of a friend.  That didn't really work out.:smash:

I can't blame the guy though.  He works for Carrier and talking to the foreman for his team, they are slammed with work right now, which is a good thing.  They are working 12 hour days so I totally understand. 

I have PSE&G tapped to be here by noon.  It's not cold in here, thankfully.  The (gas) furnace was installed about 10 years ago.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2008)

Just getting some work done..the boss is back so less internet time..Last day of work before a sweet 4 day weekend.  I'm gonna have first chair 4 days in a row at Blue mountain the true mountain Thursday-Sunday/.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> The guy who was going to come, was a friend of a friend.  That didn't really work out.:smash:
> 
> I can't blame the guy though.  He works for Carrier and talking to the foreman for his team, they are slammed with work right now, which is a good thing.  They are working 12 hour days so I totally understand.
> 
> I have PSE&G tapped to be here by noon.  It's not cold in here, thankfully.  The (gas) furnace was installed about 10 years ago.


PSE&G rocks!!!  Faulty flame sensor.  :flame:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 31, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> PSE&G rocks!!!  Faulty flame sensor.  :flame:



Glad u are back in good shape  - up here we got single digits and 15 below windchills


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Glad u are back in good shape  - up here we got single digits and 15 below windchills


Me too, because the queen wasn't gonna let me go to K unless it was 100%


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 31, 2008)

severine said:


> These are beautiful!!!! The fruits of today's labor:



You need to open up a pastry shop.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2008)

About to leave work..woo hoo..another long weekend..I'm going to hit up the grocery store and buy some dead animal flesh..then hit up the Beer Store for some Long Trail Blackberry Wheat..then settle in for a night of eating, drinking, posting and maybe a safety meeting or five to help ring in the New Year..


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> You need to open up a pastry shop.


Thanks!  I actually contacted the Connecticut Culinary Institute recently about their pastry chef program. Unfortunately, the program starts too early for me to be able to get there (night classes are 3 nights a week, 5:30pm-10:30pm) and there are inconsistencies in their documentation about how long the program lasts before graduating (47 weeks including the paid externship -vs- 90 weeks). My aunt went there for her chef program and really liked the school. But I guess for now, I will stick with my English degree program. I'm enjoying the baking but I wonder if I would grow to hate it if it was my livelihood, KWIM?

I'm itching to bake some more right now, actually, but I already have too much food for our guests tonight. So at this moment, I'm relaxing a little before I finish cleaning up and setting up for tonight's mini party.

ETA: I was a baker's assistant (for the above-mentioned aunt) when I was 21 for 8 weeks, BTW. I worked in a small bakery helping my aunt with the cookies, doing the brulee on the tarts that required it, decorating other tarts with fruit, transporting bread from their main bakery to a small store they also had 1 hr away, transporting tart shells back, and washing dishes. A few times, my aunt had me make the cookies entirely and that was cool. I left the job because there were no benefits though; I needed health insurance and received a job offer from where I ended up working up until I became a SAHM. So I've been in that world before and enjoyed it even though it's not always fun or easy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 31, 2008)

Bank run for some $$ then pick up the  Blueberry wine for tonite's Roast Turkey Dinner .

 The Family all returns to home to  MA and downstate  tomorrow am . Gonna be Quiet around here tomorrow  -- that's not ALL bad


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2008)

severine said:


> But I guess for now, I will stick with my English degree program. I'm enjoying the baking but I wonder if I would grow to hate it if it was my livelihood, KWIM?



Did you get your grades yet?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 31, 2008)

Sitting at home with the kids playing with toys.  Decided to put the drive to VT off until later this afternoon and the DOT has had a bit more time to work the roads.  Kind of figured it made more sense to leave in 2 to 3 hours and have the ride take 3 hours than leave now and have the ride take probably 5 hours.  Plus this way I get to play with the snowblower this afternoon too!


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Did you get your grades yet?


Yup. I earned As in both courses.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 31, 2008)

severine said:


> Thanks!  I actually contacted the Connecticut Culinary Institute recently about their pastry chef program. Unfortunately, the program starts too early for me to be able to get there (night classes are 3 nights a week, 5:30pm-10:30pm) and there are inconsistencies in their documentation about how long the program lasts before graduating (47 weeks including the paid externship -vs- 90 weeks). My aunt went there for her chef program and really liked the school. But I guess for now, I will stick with my English degree program. I'm enjoying the baking but I wonder if I would grow to hate it if it was my livelihood, KWIM?
> 
> I'm itching to bake some more right now, actually, but I already have too much food for our guests tonight. So at this moment, I'm relaxing a little before I finish cleaning up and setting up for tonight's mini party.
> 
> ETA: I was a baker's assistant (for the above-mentioned aunt) when I was 21 for 8 weeks, BTW. I worked in a small bakery helping my aunt with the cookies, doing the brulee on the tarts that required it, decorating other tarts with fruit, transporting bread from their main bakery to a small store they also had 1 hr away, transporting tart shells back, and washing dishes. A few times, my aunt had me make the cookies entirely and that was cool. I left the job because there were no benefits though; I needed health insurance and received a job offer from where I ended up working up until I became a SAHM. So I've been in that world before and enjoyed it even though it's not always fun or easy.


 

So Carrie  as a student you remember that several of the great figures in literature were inspired by cafe society activities and wonderful delicacies    

So i see some kind of amalgamation in YOUR future   a writers cafe with fantastic bakery delicacies AND an ambiance filled with inspirational conversation leading to the development of MORE great literature    which you OF COURSE will either WRITE or  Teach about


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 31, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> So Carrie  as a student you remember that several of the great figures in literature were inspired by cafe society activities and wonderful delicacies
> 
> So i see some kind of amalgamation in YOUR future   a writers cafe with fantastic bakery delicacies AND an ambiance filled with inspirational conversation leading to the development of MORE great literature    which you OF COURSE will either WRITE or  Teach about



Equally important......Location, Location, Location.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2008)

severine said:


> Yup. I earned As in both courses.  Thanks for asking!


Good for you!  Happy New Beer!  :beer:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 31, 2008)

digesting a Pulled Pork Sandwich and 6 Guinesses (took the crew out for lunch).....at work wrapping up some last minute stuff...(good to be the boss)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2008)

I just cracked open Beer #2...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> digesting a Pulled Pork Sandwich and 6 Guinesses (took the crew out for lunch).....at work wrapping up some last minute stuff...(good to be the boss)




Nothing like walking around the office with a buzz on..that's what it was like after our Christmas lunch..

Severine..Congrats on the A's..!!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats on the A's, Sev. Baking the spuds and watching Spongebob...............


----------



## Geoff (Dec 31, 2008)

severine said:


> Yup. Made in the cast iron skillet, from scratch, with fresh pineapple and had to make a caramel sauce that became the topping in which the pineapples sit. Doesn't look as pretty as the picture on the blog where I found the recipe, but I bet it still tastes pretty good.
> http://smittenkitchen.com/2007/05/the-sunny-day-yawn/



F'ing A.  That looks really good!  I've made pineapple upside-down cake before but I've always used the box mix and canned pineapples in a Pyrex baking dish.

I just pulled a couple of cornbread loaves out of the oven.  I'm bringing eggplant caponata & crackers, chicken chili & cornbread, and mini pecan pies to a New Years Eve party.  I need to head down to the cellar to dig out some wine.  I haven't decided what I'm drinking yet.

The eggplant caponata comes out of the Todd English Olive's Table cookbook.  He serves it as a side dish in his restaurant.  I use it as a spread.  It has sliced browned italian sausage in it along with a bunch of mediterranian flavors and curry powder.
http://www.bigoven.com/143810-Eggplant-Caponata-recipe.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 31, 2008)

Getting this party started!




Ok, I'm having a beer and watching Nemo with the kids . . .


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> So i see some kind of amalgamation in YOUR future   a writers cafe with fantastic bakery delicacies AND an ambiance filled with inspirational conversation leading to the development of MORE great literature    which you OF COURSE will either WRITE or  Teach about


The Cookie Cafe?  However...



Moe Ghoul said:


> Equally important......Location, Location, Location.


We're not in a great location for something like this. I don't really want to be a business owner anyway; too many headaches with very little time off from work.

Right now... waiting for my ILs to come over. Feeding the kiddos some dinner and then hopefully the little guy will be asleep before our guests arrive. I should have bought more beer... guess I'll have to stick with the hard stuff tonight.


----------



## hardline (Dec 31, 2008)

just got on the train to the city. going through a bunch of new music i got over christmass. i can't belive this party is going from 9 to 9. i havent done a party like this since i used to dj at raves.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 31, 2008)

sounds like fun hardline. i'm jealous. 

I'm finishing off writing a new page on my site. still need more pictures for it, but the code is done. I'm working on some homework and then a party.

I'm also trying to see if I can be at Mt. Snow on the 4th. pay your own age day!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 31, 2008)

Just chilling in VT right now.  Ride up took about an extra 45 minutes than usual - mainly do to the back roads in CT, and some people on the Mass Pike who apparently think that you need to drive at 35mph because of road spray 

The skis have been tuned/waxed, the kids bathed and in bed,  and I figure that a few beers before the ball drops sounds like a GOOD plan right now  :beer:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 1, 2009)

about to hit the sack. possibly a 6mile run tomorrow followed by a dunk in the ocean. and then trying to make my way to the gfs house over the 6-8" or so we got today. whee...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 1, 2009)

Back from skiing..is it beer-thirty???


----------



## drjeff (Jan 1, 2009)

Trying to warm up after 3 and a half hours of skiing at "balmy" Mount Snow.  Hot tub warm up technique going to commence soon!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 1, 2009)

getting my ducks in line to hit mt. snow 1/4. how was it skiing, drjeff?


----------



## severine (Jan 1, 2009)

Recovering. I didn't go overboard last night (a couple coconut rum drinks followed by a few beers) but I also drank very little water before the liquor. Felt a bit icky when I woke up this morning. Geez, I'm getting old. :lol:  Sent Brian off to ski in the super cold temps; if my parents pull through and watch the kids later, I'll join him, otherwise, I'll wait til tomorrow when it's warmer.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 1, 2009)

WE just finished cleaning the entire house , doing laundry , and restoring order after 10 days of the family being home . I'm bushed   They all left for MA and downstate earlier this am 

In addition to all the nice gifts we all exchanged  today while cleaning the various bedrooms we "found "   2 gift certificates for 2 really nice restaurants under the pillows . The Queen can relax and take a break from being Rachel Ray for a couple of days

 -- nice touch -- they're GOOD kids we miss them already !

Great visit  - we got to do a day of skiing together that's always special


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2009)

Making beef barley soup


----------



## Terry (Jan 1, 2009)

Just finished waxing the skis and am relaxing with a tall screwdriver.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 1, 2009)

Watching It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia..I have at least 6 hours worth of episodes..wowser..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Watching It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia..I have at least 6 hours worth of episodes..wowser..


Great show.

I just finished packing and loading everything into the car.  Gassed up also.  Come tomorrow morning, all I have to do is roll out of bed, get some coffee and hit the road.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 1, 2009)

Gonna give the kids a bath!


----------



## severine (Jan 1, 2009)

May there be no brown alerts!

Brian is playing Zelda...again. Sure am glad we got a Wii so he could play ancient boring games on it. :roll: We'll probably have dinner soon (leftover snacks from last night as we don't want to throw them away and have them go to waste)... then maybe I'll read a little tonight from _Skiing Zen_. I'd like to finish it before school resumes on the 20th.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2009)

Just booked my hotel room for April 18th in Worcester for The Dead.  Tickets don't go on sale for a couple weeks, but I'm being pro-active.  Been five years since they toured of which I saw what was until the Obama show this fall their final performance.  Can't wait :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 1, 2009)

severine said:


> May there be no brown alerts!
> 
> Brian is playing Zelda...again. Sure am glad we got a Wii so he could play ancient boring games on it. :roll: We'll probably have dinner soon (leftover snacks from last night as we don't want to throw them away and have them go to waste)... then maybe I'll read a little tonight from _Skiing Zen_. I'd like to finish it before school resumes on the 20th.



And maybe a little of this: http://forums.alpinezone.com/45755-what-time.html ?


----------



## severine (Jan 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> And maybe a little of this: http://forums.alpinezone.com/45755-what-time.html ?


That goes without saying.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 1, 2009)

Getting ready to make some snow in the backyard....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 1, 2009)

Looking at fare prices for flights to Denver.


----------



## severine (Jan 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Looking at fare prices for flights to Denver.


Exciting!

Going to bed. I'm tired.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 1, 2009)

Watching some TV, drinking a few beers, and hoping it will warm up a bit tommorrow(heck, I'd take double digit temps after today!)


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2009)

Wishing my daughter would stop waking up and just settle down for the night.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2009)

getting ready for breakfast then  trip to BJ's   to reload  supplies  after the invasion


----------



## Chris I (Jan 2, 2009)

going riding


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 2, 2009)

Back from skiing..a toss up between drinking beer/post whoring and taking a nap..


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2009)

Back from skiing. Eating a Lean Pocket and going to veg probably for the rest of today.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 2, 2009)

Back from skiing, just finished lunch and now eating some xmas cookies, thanks Carrie!


----------



## Schneehund (Jan 2, 2009)

Desperately seeking someone who wants to go to Song Mountain for 5 dollar night skiing tonight. 5 dollar lift tix, live band, anyone game?


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2009)

Schneehund said:


> Desperately seeking someone who wants to go to Song Mountain for 5 dollar night skiing tonight. 5 dollar lift tix, live band, anyone game?


Cool concept! Lifts are open until midnight, too!
http://www.songmountain.com/


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Back from skiing, just finished lunch and now eating some xmas cookies, thanks Carrie!


I just hope they don't all taste the same after storing them together.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2009)

Back from BJ's   havent skied in 6 days dammit ! Altho conditions rot 

  still nursing a pulled groin from my "speed biff" last week   --sucker aches  . 

Guess i ain't twenty anymore


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Back from skiing, just finished lunch and now eating some xmas cookies, thanks Carrie!



You got your cookies..woo hoo...

Right now just hanging out watching the weather channel..still in my ski clothes..I'm going out to dinner with my parents later on..it seems like it's Sunday already..lol..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 2, 2009)

just got back from cape cod.  i shoveled the pow from the driveway.   got the fire cranking.  i'm on a self imposed hiatus from safety meetings.  but i'm about to dive into a belgian beer sampler that i got from the guy who runs the kennel we boarded the dogs at.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> just got back from cape cod.  i shoveled the pow from the driveway.   got the fire cranking.  i'm on a self imposed hiatus from safety meetings.  but i'm about to dive into a belgian beer sampler that i got from the guy who runs the kennel we boarded the dogs at.



no safety meetings for Grassi is like no bumps for Greg..wow..OK it's 420 somewhere..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> no safety meetings for Grassi is like no bumps for Greg..wow..OK it's 420 somewhere..



i need to dry out a bit.  the hiatus won't be too long.  positive side is i haven't woken up with the usual head congestion for the past 3 days.  the wife says my snoring is much improved too.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 2, 2009)

Just arrived at K.  Quick safety meeting, followed by a Blackberry Wheat, then I'm gonna go wax skis for tomorrow.  oh yeah...it's snowing here


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just arrived at K.  Quick safety meeting, followed by a Blackberry Wheat, then I'm gonna go wax skis for tomorrow.  oh yeah...it's snowing here



It's good that you made it there safe..serious stoke that it's snowing!!!!!...you missed a shitshow at Blue..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's good that you made it there safe..serious stoke that it's snowing!!!!!...you missed a shitshow at Blue..


yeah, I saw the other thread...cam blows my mind for this hour!

do you know where they were making snow?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 2, 2009)

severine said:


> I just hope they don't all taste the same after storing them together.



They're not all mint cookies?:razz::wink:


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> They're not all mint cookies?:razz::wink:




See, I'd make a terrible chef. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2009)

Watching _Burn after reading_ and so far atleast thinking it was a waste of a perfectly good $3.50 that was in my wallet this afternoon    And BTW, WTF is it with women's infatuations with BOTH George Clooney and Brad Pitt - they certainly CAN'T act IMHO!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 2, 2009)

pissing the night away..

rocking out to chumbawumba..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> and your life ...



it sucks...you know I used to live in Maine..I have enough saved up to spend a few months in a weekly rental in Biddeford or Saco..maybe you and I can hit up Old Orchard Beach this summer..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> it sucks...you know I used to live in Maine..I have enough saved up to spend a few months in a weekly rental in Biddeford or Saco..maybe you and I can hit up Old Orchard Beach this summer..



Save some money and just crash at OSBME pad. You guys can hit the outlets together and shop for bargains at Crate and Barrel.


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> WTF is it with women's infatuations with BOTH George Clooney and Brad Pitt - they certainly CAN'T act IMHO!


I don't know about George Clooney, but Brad Pitt is HOTT. Doesn't matter how he acts.

Right now, baking some Chocolate Chip (Coconut) Banana Bread and about to play DDR.
http://flavorpantry.blogspot.com/2008/04/what-wonderful-smell.html


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't know about George Clooney, but Brad Pitt is HOTT. Doesn't matter how he acts.
> 
> Right now, baking some Chocolate Chip (Coconut) Banana Bread and about to play DDR.
> http://flavorpantry.blogspot.com/2008/04/what-wonderful-smell.html



Thank god, Pitt just got killed off!!  Right now I'm spending more time looking out the window at the lights of the snowcats working The Gulch, Inferno and Mine Shaft at Mount Snow than I am watching this movie   Even with close to a 6 pack in me tonight, this movie still sucks!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Save some money and just crash at OSBME pad. You guys can hit the outlets together and shop for bargains at Crate and Barrel.



Hell yeah..he can be my wing man..

I'm back from skiing and eating salad..no bacon and eggs today..I'm fat..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2009)

Right now I'm eating some lasagna and deciding if I want to go back and and deal with the HUGE lines at Mount Snow today


----------



## Geoff (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sitting in my living room waiting for my boots to warm up enough that I can get them off.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got back from a day at K.  So good.  I'm exhausted.  Gonna rest for a few then think about dinner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 3, 2009)

I just ordered a pizza..I'm gonna pick it up..then it's beer thirty..it sounds like it was a powder day at Killington..


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2009)

Resting. Got a killer sore throat last night that won't go away. Feeling a bit icky today.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just ordered a pizza..I'm gonna pick it up..then it's beer thirty..it sounds like it was a powder day at Killington..



It was a "sort of" powder day at Killington.  Around 8" of fluff over the bullet-proof base.  It was nice early but you had to start getting creative after a few hours.  They had big winds so some things got wind scoured.  The easy off-the-map trees were OK but steeper things were a tad crunchy with some surprises underneath.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah, there was some nasty crunchy shit under there.  took a good spill on swirl, knocked my head (helmet) on ice and I've got some minor pain in my shoulder.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 3, 2009)

There were snowsnakes at Blue mountain as well..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Enjoy Dreamweaver tomorrow.  I can't wait for the report


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 3, 2009)

took down all my outside decorations and lites today -- still aching from the  damn fall  tho man its a slooow go

Tomorrow and next couple of days we take down all the inside decorations. Hopefully it comes down in a day  to day and a half


----------



## hardline (Jan 3, 2009)

still at the bar night session at MC got squashed because the neeeded me to dj for awhile. so going to camelwack tomorrow with a few friends. im trying to convince them to go to snow for the day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2009)

gettin' safe with the colts ad chargers...


----------



## hammer (Jan 3, 2009)

Trying not to mess with the grout job we just did on our kitchen wall tile install...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2009)

Just finished watching _Hancock_ Standard Will Smith flick IMHO - decent enough that you don't feel like you wasted your $$ on it,  but not one that you necessarily want/need to watch again.  

Also right now listeng to the wind here in SoVT HOWL outside.  *If* the breeze keeps gusting at these levels tommorrow, wind holds are a definate, unlike today


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2009)

Feeling like death warmed over.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 4, 2009)

Laundry..what time is the Eagles game on???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 4, 2009)

Am I the only one psyched to go back to work tomorrow???


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2009)

About to go and grab a few things out of the cupboard and refrigerator and see what kind of culinary magic I can work!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 4, 2009)

Finished taking down all our decorations today . but i re pulled the damn groin tendon again with all the lifting and climbing of stairs  and carring heavy crap up and down   dammit  :>((


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2009)

Getting ready to put 2 EXHAUSTED kids to bed!  It's amazing what a day of skiing followed by 45 minutes of swimming will do to even a young kids energy reserves


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2009)

severine said:


> Feeling like death warmed over.


Still.

But it's back to normal today. Have to get my act together because my daughter returns to preschool this afternoon.


----------



## hammer (Jan 5, 2009)

Getting Fios installed.  Looking forward to seeing how HD will look on my 50" TV.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 5, 2009)

Queen playing tennis -- I'm wrestling with the  TAXMAN


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2009)

Just got off a conference call announcing company lay offs.  Every department was hit, but I'd say we are fairing better than most companies.  About 15 jobs or 10% of the work force lost.  Still employed for now.  This was the the adjustment and re-forecast for the second half of the year, so I don't anticipate another sweeping round, but isolated lay offs aren't out of the question.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 5, 2009)

sitting in class again *groan*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 5, 2009)

hammer said:


> Getting Fios installed.  Looking forward to seeing how HD will look on my 50" TV.



Wow that is a giant TV..I just have a 20"...right now about to get lunch..happy to be back at work..


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah, I'm rocking the 20" too. Looking forwards to college where I'll buy a bigger one for the dorm.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 5, 2009)

Wrapping things up at work..I'm in the mood to gamble so I'm going to skip skiing afterwork today and play in some poker tournements and cash games on poker stars..hopefully I win some money..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 5, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> yeah, I'm rocking the 20" too. Looking forwards to college where I'll buy a bigger one for the dorm.



A 20 inch TV is huge for the dorm..I had a 13 inch back in college..If I didn't spend several grand a year on skiing..maybe I'd have a giant flat plasma TV..


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2009)

Back from preschool pickup. Still feeling like poop. At least I showered and dressed today. If the weather were more conducive to it, I'd suck it up and ski tonight. But I'm just not feeling like pushing myself over the edge for what's likely to be icy conditions by the time I'd get there.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jan 5, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> sitting in class again *groan*



Same. Vacation goes by ridiculously fast...every year...although at least I have exams to look forward to next week


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 5, 2009)

took a 3 mile walk now back  here getting a shiatzu  message


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2009)

Doing the final unpacking at home in CT after being in VT for the last 5 days.


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2009)

What are you trying to say, OSME???? 

Starting to feel more normal. Head is congested though.. tired. By tomorrow I should be feeling well enough to ski again.

Calm day at home today. I haven't done laundry in over a week.  And I'm behind on dishes. I'll have to muster up the ....whatever... to get something done at some point today.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2009)

Enjoying my 1st work day of the year


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 6, 2009)

writing a paragraph in 3rd person omniscient.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 6, 2009)

Going skiing at Blue in a few..fresh sleet falling..


----------



## Geoff (Jan 6, 2009)

I just walked in the door.  I'm waiting for my boots to warm up so I can get them off.  I skied through lunch so I need to do something about that.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2009)

Having way too much fun on AZ in a couple of other threads here today!


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2009)

Washing dishes and making dinner. Pretty happy right now; reconnected with a friend of a friend today who I haven't seen in a year.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2009)

Just finishing up the daily paperwork and trying to make the executive decision if it's even worth opening up the office with the "slurpee" storm that going to hit tommorrow.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 7, 2009)

Eating bfast, coffee, checking road conditions, markets.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm looking out the window at around 3" of new snow with light snow coming out of the sky.  I expect I'll be booting up in a half hour.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Good Morning Boys and Girls !  Follow OldsnowboarderME around today as he visits all the wonderful threads in the Az neighborhood ... it's a wonderful day in the neighborhood ..would you be my ...


Gee, I don't know. Mr. Rogers was always kind of....creepy...

I'm looking at ice. Lots of it. Not happy. That was one good thing about my old job; if roads were bad, they would close and you wouldn't have to come in (but you'd still get paid). Brian left late and I bet the roads are just fantastic right now. :roll: I'm staying home today!!!

Head is still clogged. But I'm feeling better overall than I had been feeling. Need to catch up now!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well the QUEEN is off getting CROWNED  this am @ good ole Doc LaFlair's  -- a former track and field teammate of my son .  You might say he's going for the  Gold $$ again  -  

Had to start the Ariens  and plow to get her  out for her 10 o'clock appt 

 we're in the middle of a blizzard  about 6-8 inches down now and snowing heavily


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 7, 2009)

sitting in econ class, nervously refreshing the radar.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2009)

Cursing this head congestion. The good news is that means the cold will pretty much be gone by tomorrow. Also amassing a cloth diaper stash for the boy. Decided to switch to save money.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Cursing this head congestion. The good news is that means the cold will pretty much be gone by tomorrow. Also amassing a cloth diaper stash for the boy. Decided to switch to save money.



Sorry you didn't decide to do it earlier. I could have hooked you up with a bunch. I'm having a hard enough time keeping up with the laundry as it is. No way I'm attempting to cloth on my own.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2009)

I couldn't keep up with it when I worked outside the home; couldn't imagine doing it by yourself. I totally understand. We tried twice with our daughter for 4 month stints (including daycare even using cloth for a while, which was a huge accomplishment to convince them!). Stressed me out way too much. But since I'm home all day, I have no excuse. I should have done this earlier.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2009)

Getting ready to goto lunch after having all of my scheduled patients so up this morning in this weather.  I kind of fingured I've have some extra AZ surfing time this morning because of the weather.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Cursing this head congestion. The good news is that means the cold will pretty much be gone by tomorrow. Also amassing a cloth diaper stash for the boy. Decided to switch to save money.



Boy do I REMEMBER THOSE days !! Back then when r kids were small cloth was IT 

MY olfactory lobes are permanat toast from that "diaper pail" soak  routine


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2009)

No wet pails these days, thankfully! Otherwise I couldn't stomach it either!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2009)

severine said:


> No wet pails these days, thankfully! Otherwise I couldn't stomach it either!



AH !!! Progress -- !!!  I SURE glad u don't have THAT gig anymore


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow..so people put shitty diapers in the washing machine???  Anyway it's good for the environment not using disposables I guess..I've never changed a diaper before and probably never will..

Right now just surfing the net at work..pretty slow day here.  Blue mountain closes at 4PM due to the weather so I'll just be chilling and catching up on 85 unread threads..wow..I make it a point to read every post since even the Bike threads can be funny..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2009)

Just got back from lunch.  Didn't see Greg's Sundown commercial on TV today


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..so people put shitty diapers in the washing machine???  Anyway it's good for the environment not using disposables I guess..I've never changed a diaper before and probably never will..


What do you think happens when they have a diaper leak? Those clothes go in the washer, too. (And babies have LOTS of messes...)

We have a front loader with a sanitize cycle. But yes, the idea of washing dipes did gross me out at first.

Right now... I'm bored out of my freakin' mind. I don't feel like doing housework. I'm sick of listening to the rain fall. It's pretty outside the window where the Japanese Maple's branches are encased in ice but all I keep thinking is "I hope we don't lose power! I don't want to bail out the basement!!!" Today feels like a day to be a big bum....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..so people put shitty diapers in the washing machine???



You do dump most of it into the toilet first. You should be doing that with disposable diapers too.



severine said:


> We have a front loader with a sanitize cycle.



Pretty much a requirement. We did a rinse cycle first and then then the sanitary cycle runs for like 2 hrs.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> You do dump most of it into the toilet first. You should be doing that with disposable diapers too.


Bingo. It's technically illegal to throw away human waste; introduces all kinds of nasty things that can leach into the water supply, like cast off vaccinations.

Let's not go there....

We have a sprayer attached to the toilet to clean them off pre-wash so what goes in the washer is pretty much poo-free already. Our old front-loader did not have a sanitize cycle and it sucked; even with extra rinses I sometimes had to double wash. This should go much better this time.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just came in from plowing for the third time today and its still snowing .  Been snowing steadily all day since we got up 

We've Got about a foot of powder now with more to come thru tomorrow-- things are looking good  but i think my home mtn is NOT getting it like we are here . This am they reported only 2 inches  and from looks of radar they may be on the edge of the snow line -- HOPE i'm wrong


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 7, 2009)

Sitting at the Long Trail brewery bar. I had the sampler (6 4oz beers for $6). They have Winter White Ale on special today, so I got a sample 4oz glass for nothing. . It's pretty smooth but doesn't strike me as a winter beer at all.  Barkeep agrees with me, but @ 7.2 % abv who cares?
  Oh well, one more pint of Blackbeary and I'm out. 

PS. Lots of sleet falling here. Blackbeary Wheat and Belgian White (to me it's kinda like a Blue Moon) are now offered year-round.   They are brewing a Stout right now and that will hit the streets soon.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooooh... hanging at the brewery. Now that sounds like fun. I also thought the Belgian White was basically the same as Blue Moon; but then again, they should be similar.

Right now, hanging with the kids. They're playing with their cars.


----------



## hardline (Jan 7, 2009)

been browsing for a mini laptop all day. just about to pull the trigger on a ASUS EEE PC 900HA 8.5" laptop.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> You do dump most of it into the toilet first. You should be doing that with disposable diapers too.
> .



I learn something new everyday..I just figured you take off a diaper and throw it away..


anyway right now I'm drinking coffee and typing..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2009)

Right now I'm staying late at work to take care of an emergency toothache patient.  This workday that I thought would be a short one due to the weather is headed into overtime now


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm staying late at work to take care of an emergency toothache patient.  This workday that I thought would be a short one due to the weather is headed into overtime now



 Ca Ching     -- yeah and our dentist  made the Queen's  purse $1070 lighter  to day  TOO


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 7, 2009)

I just don't know what to do..so I'm probably going to get in my car and drive somewhere..?????  better than cleaning my apartment..I need to make a to do list for my Jackson Hole trip..


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sitting at the Long Trail brewery bar. I had the sampler (6 4oz beers for $6). They have Winter White Ale on special today, so I got a sample 4oz glass for nothing. . It's pretty smooth but doesn't strike me as a winter beer at all.  Barkeep agrees with me, but @ 7.2 % abv who cares?
> Oh well, one more pint of Blackbeary and I'm out.
> 
> PS. Lots of sleet falling here. Blackbeary Wheat and Belgian White (to me it's kinda like a Blue Moon) are now offered year-round.   They are brewing a Stout right now and that will hit the streets soon.



I'm bummed I didn't see this post until now.  I was at the brewery yesterday.  My buddy Shortski was likely there since he's there pretty much every day at happy hour.  When I walk in, they pour me a Hef without me asking.

I'm not all that wild about their Winter White.  I also get concerned about driving home when I'm drinking strong beer.  When they had Triple Bag this fall, I had to limit it to one.

I was drinking Belgian White at the Santa Fe while you were at the Long Trail.  The Santa Fe had the Wednesday ski bum party this week.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 7, 2009)

If I could have taken home the Winter White, I would have.  It's actually a pretty good beer.  Would be great in the summer after mowing the lawn.

I might go back tomorrow or Friday, just because I can.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> If I could have taken home the Winter White, I would have.  It's actually a pretty good beer.  Would be great in the summer after mowing the lawn.
> 
> I might go back tomorrow or Friday, just because I can.



Depending on the wind hold situation tomorrow, I might drive to West Lebanon in the afternoon to do some shopping and hit the Long Trail on the way back.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 7, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Depending on the wind hold situation tomorrow, I might drive to West Lebanon in the afternoon to do some shopping and hit the Long Trail on the way back.


I'm more worried about ice holds.  I think the wind will be on par with every other day this week.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 7, 2009)

looking over all the weather reports to see how the weekend is gonna be on greylock.


----------



## hardline (Jan 9, 2009)

just got home from an event where everything that could go wrong did. then i get a call from the girl that booked the house in vt and she tells me that she changed it to another weekend. so now im tired and not going to vt. this is the suck and i haven't had a single drink tonight.


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2009)

No better time to start! 

I should be going to sleep...


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 9, 2009)

watching _Inconvenient Truth_...scary stuff. And to think of the number of people I've heard saying this week "it's so cold, how can people believe in global warming?"


----------



## drjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> watching _Inconvenient Truth_...scary stuff. And to think of the number of people I've heard saying this week "it's so cold, how can people believe in global warming?"



Just remember to take a bit of that with a grain of salt,  after all Al Gore as we all know invented the internet 

Right now I'm about to start a root canal on a patient


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2009)

sending an email message to a VERY brave little girl who is undergoing surgery today in Boston -- her second bout . 
This child is a friend of my son in laws who i play golf with when visiting  Littleton MA area . This child had major sections of her colon removed and a colostomy apparatus implanted 6 month's ago -- today the bag is removed and alternative protocols ( planned) are being implemented 

The little princess has had 7 yrs of agony and has multiple co- morbidities  and remains an upbeat beautiful kid  and of course her parents are heroic . They lost a franchised  business in the last recession   -- lost EVERYTHING  and have been rebuilding a life on VERY modest means . The father now drives a delivery truck for teh franchise and works ungodly hrs while the mom a beautiful person is a SAHM  who VOLUNTEERS assistance within her community 

I admire  the strength of this couple because they are dealing with Multiple adversities yet are humble have a deep and abiding faith and it has TRANSFERRED attitudinally to this great kid !!

You GO McKenzie !!!!!!!!!!!!! You beat this damn thing


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2009)

OOPs a tad emotion in that last one i screwed up  -- Obviously i play golf with McKenzie's dad


----------



## Geoff (Jan 9, 2009)

I pulled the floor mat from my SUV in last night to dry it out.  I put it on the floor near the front door.  One of the cats confused "floor mat" and "litter box".  I have washed it twice so far.

Booting up.  I have an extra layer on.  Brrr...


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2009)

Doing some stuff for my business, then I have a million errands to run today.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2009)

working from home again.  almost time to reload the fireplace insert with wood.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

About to poop..I don't have wifi so I can't take the computer with me to the John...doh


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 9, 2009)

Safety meeting. Happy hour. Grist Mill.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 9, 2009)

I had to leave the Grist Mill, no Long Trail Blackbeary Wheat on tap. Moved over to Charities.  Pretty dead here also.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 9, 2009)

trying to figure out a way I can guarantee that I'll be able to go skiing on sunday with the snow forecasted here. I might leave tomorrow afternoon and crash somewhere sat. night. Anyone got any suggestions in the greylock area?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 10, 2009)

Back from skiing Blue...chillin at my parents house..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 10, 2009)

Drinking at the Long Trail brewery again. Might get some grub here also. Place is packed, unlike happy hour last night. They are burning hickory wood in the fire, and it's making me hungry for some Orion ribs!


----------



## severine (Jan 10, 2009)

Back from skiing and I'm beat. My sinuses are congested again. I feel like taking a nap. Watching the snow fall outside, too.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2009)

watching the snow fall, thinking about skiing tomorrow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 10, 2009)

Waiting for the snow start. Prob gonna do some night skiing tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sitting around laughing at Brian. Drinking a Baybreeze. Not sure what else I'm going to do. It feels later than it is.


----------



## Bergamo (Jan 10, 2009)

got home from work a few minutes ago; wishing for some heavier snowfall so I  can break-out the old snowshoes..looks like this may be a "girlie man" storm in the Boston area.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 11, 2009)

I just finished breakfast.  Time to get dressed and go ski some powder!


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2009)

Hanging out with the kids waiting for my FIL to come so I can ski with Brian for a bit.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 11, 2009)

Home sick, just woke up for the second time this morning, making some breakfast.


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh Jeff, I'm so sorry! I hope it's not my fault!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 11, 2009)

We're heading out with  some old friends for a champagne  brunch buffet at our area's nicest restaurant overlooking the St. Lawrence . 

The little girl ( friend of my grandchildren and who's dad i golf with when visiting )  that was undergoing a second 9 hr operation  in Boston this weekend pulled thru .  -- Very good news for this morning  !!

She still has medical issues, but this hurdle has been met .


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Oh Jeff, I'm so sorry! I hope it's not my fault!



Woke up at 5:30 and felt like shit, called Steve to tell him not to pick me up and took a half a shot of Nyquil and now feeling better.Gonna go out and get some fresh air and shovel the driveway now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 11, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> We're heading out with  some old friends for a champagne  brunch buffet at our area's nicest restaurant overlooking the St. Lawrence .
> 
> The little girl ( friend of my grandchildren and who's dad i golf with when visiting )  that was undergoing a second 9 hr operation  in Boston this weekend pulled thru .  -- Very good news for this morning  !!
> 
> She still has medical issues, but this hurdle has been met .




Wow..Vibes to the little girl+++++++++++++++

Right now drinking a Magic Hat #9..catching up on posts here..gonna turn on the Eagles game..I wonder if they're winning..time to check..it shows how big of a football fan I am..:lol:
Doing Laundry..


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Woke up at 5:30 and felt like shit, called Steve to tell him not to pick me up and took a half a shot of Nyquil and now feeling better.Gonna go out and get some fresh air and shovel the driveway now.


Glad to hear you're feeling better.

Back from skiing the short 1.5 hr session. Wish I could have stayed longer but I'm just lucky to have gotten out. Quads are very sore now. I think I've made a decision on which pair of skis is leaving the quiver...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got back from sledding at Horse Barn Hill on the UCONN campus. This is a large hill with about 100' of vertical. Lots of ice underneath the snow makes for fast sledding conditions.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 11, 2009)

Packing gear   3 of us leaving in the early am for first chair -- be my first day back from the  Xmas  injury  will need to take it easy , tendons still achy -- but getting too damn antsy


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 11, 2009)

Lovin' a rare Sunday AM session at Blue, great cheap brunch at the BMDI with GSS and the cute waitresses, listening to the Iggles game on the ride home, seeing my wife and dogs getting psyched I came home early, getting small, watching the Iggles get it done, gonna take a soak and sweat shortly, get smaller, watch 2 hours of the "24" premiere.........pretty sweet day in PA.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 11, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Lovin' a rare Sunday AM session at Blue, great cheap brunch at the BMDI with GSS and the cute waitresses, listening to the Iggles game on the ride home, seeing my wife and dogs getting psyched I came home early, getting small, watching the Iggles get it done, gonna take a soak and sweat shortly, get smaller, watch 2 hours of the "24" premiere.........pretty sweet day in PA.



Sounds choice -- glad u guys got it done  so did McNabb   another former Orangeman doing well


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 11, 2009)

Got home from Vermont.  I'm tired.  Gotta go back to work tomorrow.  Lots of catching up to do.


----------



## hardline (Jan 11, 2009)

going through some new music for a hotel im doing the music programing for. gona get small and babalon ad.

i just got a call from a friend i SA that want me to start planning my trip for this summer so i go down and look a some bussiness opportunities. so now im trying to convince my friend to come she has never been off the east coast.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2009)

Watching the news


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 12, 2009)

Coffee-ing and getting ready for work.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm drinking green tea, coughing a little bit from a cold I picked up, and contemplating going skiing.  

My legs are pretty tired from the last five days.  Wednesday in the sleet was a modest powder day.  Thursday was a huge powder day.  Friday was a cut-up powder day.  Saturday was a huge number of laps on Outer Limits followed by a bunch of tree skiing.  Sunday was a powder day and later a bump day.


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2009)

Wishing the kids slept in. I'm tired and my legs are sore. Stuck home all day with sick kids, too, so this should be a fun one.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 12, 2009)

Playing in a poker tournement..$30,000 prizepool with about 18 percent going to the winner..it's a turbo where the levels go up every 5 minutes..starting chipstack is 2,000 and I have 34,500 after 54 minutes.  I should at least coast to the money..but I like playing alot of hands..starving like marvin..4koffsuit..fold..


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2009)

Just finished dinner. About to go and do some laundry. Kids go to bed soon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 12, 2009)

I busted out almost immediately after the money bubble..I had 66...against QJ with a flop of 68Q..my oppenent went all in..I called immediately..called..and then 4th street was a J and the river was a J..and I lost the pot.  I had my opponent covered but was left shortstacked..and busted out about 20 hands later..sucks..but I ended up with $40 in a $16.50 buy-in and only an hour and a half of my time..pays for pizza tonight..lol..

Tomorrow night I'll be skiing..I needed a rest day..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 12, 2009)

Just gor home from skiing @ Titus  , first day back since injury  23 runs  non stop skied 5 hrs  -- no major issues !! felt great  BLUEBIRD day , sunny all day 20 degrees at base 8 degrees on top  side to side coverage ,  several inches fresh pow , no lift line at all , all  trails open ------good company DAMN it doesn't get better than this 

 I'm getting mellow in front of teh fireplace and as a bonus  i lost 9 lbs since Jan 1  yee--haaa


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 12, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just gor home from skiing @ Titus  , first day back since injury  23 runs  non stop skied 5 hrs  -- no major issues !! felt great  BLUEBIRD day , sunny all day 20 degrees at base 8 degrees on top  side to side coverage ,  several inches fresh pow , no lift line at all , all  trails open ------good company DAMN it doesn't get better than this
> 
> I'm getting mellow in front of teh fireplace and as a bonus  i lost 9 lbs since Jan 1  yee--haaa



Wow..congrats on the weight gain..I'm down a few pounds as well..portion control and less beer..it sounds like your day was mad steezy..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..congrats on the weight gain..I'm down a few pounds as well..portion control and less beer..it sounds like your day was mad steezy..



  Thanks Steeze - IT was  a MSY day  ripping big ass  GS'ers all the way down   laffing -- great to be back !! Got a liittle too zealous with the ICY HOT on the groin tho  -- LMAO was  burning for speed :>))

Yeah  PORTION CONTROL IS KEY  i'm on a low carb high fiber  routine I    always did the low fat stuff for yrs i'm @ 200 lb am  6' 1 and a half and  want to hit 185 to have a positive impact on knees and hips   ( at my age this can be come a real concern specially for an old jock  ) 

 I feel great right now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 12, 2009)

I just witnessed some baby mama drama at the local bar..lol


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2009)

Warp - Congrats on the great day skiing and the weight loss! Way to go!

Right now, I'm reveling in the sweet sound of silence. Ahhhhhh. Bliss! Laundry is going... and I have the house to myself now that the kids are asleep; I don't think anyone's home in the other apartments even.  Nice.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 12, 2009)

drinking magic hat..weather channel in the background..psyched for a RAW session tomorrow..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2009)

Watching 24


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 12, 2009)

severine said:


> Warp - Congrats on the great day skiing and the weight loss! Way to go!
> 
> Right now, I'm reveling in the sweet sound of silence. Ahhhhhh. Bliss! Laundry is going... and I have the house to myself now that the kids are asleep; I don't think anyone's home in the other apartments even.  Nice.



You DESERVE a Break today !!  Man i read about your growing prowess as a" bumper" and keepin all the boyz in line   -- that's great !!
 Remember last season when u were having knee issues,  Who'd of THUNK IT !!   

Congrats wish i could still handle bumps,  but gotta focus now on what I CAN DO 

PS What courses are you taking this semester ??


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2009)

This semester: The Science of Linguistics and East Asia Since the 19th Century. One week of break left! 

Yes, I'm amazed at doing bumps at all, even baby ones, considering my knee. It still protests a bit but that's because I haven't been as good as I should have been in keeping up with the exercises.  Legs were still sore this morning but they feel fine now. I'm hoping to get out again tomorrow night.

Right now... just baked some coconut macaroons. They don't look so good, though they taste great. I'm thinking of drizzling some melted chocolate over them to make up for the bad looks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 12, 2009)

Just enjoying the last hour of the day before I go to bed..I'm actually writing up a to do list..and the first item on the list is...Make List..which is already crossed off..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 13, 2009)

severine said:


> This semester: The Science of Linguistics and East Asia Since the 19th Century. One week of break left!
> 
> 
> 
> Right now... just baked some coconut macaroons. They don't look so good, though they taste great. I'm thinking of drizzling some melted chocolate over them to make up for the bad looks.



 Hey Carrie the Linguistics  should be right in your power zone !! 

One of the more interesting courses i took in grad school was General Semantics  a required course  in my doctoral study ( Was anything but the title ) , The damn course had a rep for being a sumbitch   I was in my late 30's had beaucoup experience and at that time was  a senior level executive at the university

That  course  which MOST  grad students and all of the  experienced professionals  in the class originally hated  really expanded my thinking about the multi-ordinality of words but even more so on the arbitrary assigment of both meaning.  and comprehension by the originators of "any " language   .I had to completely rethink things i thought that as a successful professional that  i "KNEW" with certainty regarding the area  based on years of experience -- well it was INTERESTING . Frankly one of the more useful courses in the long run  

he second course sounds interesting too given ALL that has happened in that region in teh last 40 yrs

One week of so called freedom huh - -well hope you get out there on the boards a few times  -- HAVE FUN and by all means   KEEP BAKING


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2009)

Right now I'm feeling the love of my office staff as they just discovered the 2 HUGE bags of peanut M&M's that I bought this AM as I was shopping for the office


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm feeling the love of my office staff as they just discovered the 2 HUGE bags of peanut M&M's that I bought this AM as I was shopping for the office



A little ADVANCE  on future dental  work there doc?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2009)

Trying to score some new office space. I need to move out of my current office, but the places to move to aren't first rate...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> A little ADVANCE  on future dental  work there doc?



Unfortunately since it's my office staff that I'm feeding them too, there's no profit to be made when I have them in the chair  Today's M&M purchase was all about keeping the 11 women that my business partner and I employ happy with a chocolate fix


----------



## hardline (Jan 13, 2009)

printing out some copies of the sound study i did for a club that i have to present to the community board meeting at 6 then im off to stowe.


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2009)

Warp, I hope you're right! My textbook arrived today for Linguistics and it's a little intimidating.  Still, it's a good class to take as a future educator. The other class should be really cool; I had the professor before and she used to be in the CIA. Her specialty was East Asia and she had great stories to share. I emailed her last week for the book list and she actually remembered me even though the class I last had with her was 5 years ago.

Right now, I'm COLD. I should put more clothes on. Doing laundry. Trying to relax. The kids have been crazy today and after spending 3 hours running errands with them (as well as my nearly-potty-trained daughter pooping her pants in the grocery store), I'm ready to take it easy.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2009)

Right now I'm getting ready to see my last patient of the day and then home to see what my family room looks like as the demo work for fixing a water leak from an upstairs bathroom began today.  When my wife was telling me about what was going on at home, the phrase "plastic tent city" was used   Can't wait to see the dust containment tent they set up


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 13, 2009)

severine said:


> Warp, I hope you're right! My textbook arrived today for Linguistics and it's a little intimidating.  Still, it's a good class to take as a future educator. The other class should be really cool; I had the professor before and she used to be in the CIA. Her specialty was East Asia and she had great stories to share. I emailed her last week for the book list and she actually remembered me even though the class I last had with her was 5 years ago.
> 
> Right now, I'm COLD. I should put more clothes on. Doing laundry. Trying to relax. The kids have been crazy today and after spending 3 hours running errands with them (as well as my nearly-potty-trained daughter pooping her pants in the grocery store), I'm ready to take it easy.



Yeah we too were taken  back by it initially and for about 3-4 weeks -- it actually frustrated  me BUT suddenly  the lights came on and it was actually enjoyable -- sometimes its more difficult to UNLEARN and then reload -- just hang in there with it even if it seems wierd  .

So you got an" ex- spook" for a prof for your East Asia course - probably got some very Bondesque anecdotes , or perhaps a look at how things REALLY operate . might be a hoot !!!. It wonderful that she remembered you -- good vibe there >

Ah the old poopy in the store gig  man reminds me of one EXPERIENCE  we had with a buddy and his young son  - TRUE story and presented us a REAL PARENTAL DILEMMA . goes like this --

We both  got the Home Improvement gene thing going  , going to help each other do various projects  . Anyways we're  in a Building supply place looking at stuff and our 3 year boys  wonders off 

 i start looking for them and lo and behold they were in PLUMBING section  !! 

 U guessed it they "FOUND" the toilet daddy !!  Well yeah  they  did, BUT it was a floor display and my buddy's boy was up there taking a dump   on  teh display unit toilet


 well i had to laff  at least he was smart enuf to not crap his pants


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2009)

I am literally LOL right now! :lol: I seem to recall one of my siblings doing that at Grossman's once (the predecessor to Home Depot-esque stores)... or at least, attempting but being caught before successful in the attempt. I guess I should be thankful for small miracles. 

The ex-CIA professor wasn't one of the Bond-types, but she still had interesting stories to share. I'm looking forward to that class.

Kids are mellowed out eating apples and watching PBS. I just ate a late lunch. (Might as well call it dinner, huh?) of expired boxed Mac & Cheese; hope I don't die later. It feels later than it is...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2009)

Right now I'm about to leave the office and pick up a pizza to feed the bottomless pits that my kids have been lately.  If I'm lucky, they'll even be a piece left more me when they're finally full  Can you say *MEGA* growth spurt


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2009)

I just got home from work to realize I left my laptop in a co-workers car....I guess my plans for tomorrow morning just changed!


----------



## Chris I (Jan 13, 2009)

Catching up on az


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2009)

watching as much of 24 that I can before I get overruled on tv selection and someone here puts AI on


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2009)

just had a quick safety meeting.  watching some tv and tending the fire.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 13, 2009)

back from skiing..chewing on food..drinking beer..gonna spend the next 3-4 hours before I go to bed surfing the net and watching TV..woo hoo couch potato heaven..


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got back from joining my first ski club.


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2009)

Back from skiing. Drinking cocoa with Godiva Caramel.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2009)

wondering how cold it will get this weekend. ???


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2009)

Watching a scene in Nip/Tuck that I never thought I'd see


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2009)

AI is over, so I'm back to catching up on 24


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching a scene in Nip/Tuck that I never thought I'd see



Damn, didn't realize that started today.

I just got a flight to Denver in March!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 13, 2009)

just finished plowing about 6 inches of snow , winds are howling , temps are going to drop like a rock tonite


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn, didn't realize that started today.
> 
> I just got a flight to Denver in March!



This was actually the second week of the new season there wa-loaf 

And without providing any spoilers, lets just say the the writers of the show continue to find ways to make a scene more outrageous than in any previous episode!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> This was actually the second week of the new season there wa-loaf
> 
> And without providing any spoilers, lets just say the the writers of the show continue to find ways to make a scene more outrageous than in any previous episode!



Doh! oh well, they rerun that stuff a lot.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Doh! oh well, they rerun that stuff a lot.



If you have cable with in demand at home, check to see if they have Fx In demand.  My cable provider just added it and it's got all the latest Nip/Tuck episodes!

Right now,  I'm trying to figure out why one of the work stations at my office isn't working


----------



## WJenness (Jan 14, 2009)

Getting really frustrated by my boss.

He's been out since 12/15. The day before he left we had a meeting where he told me he was out "through the end of the year". He didn't mention that "through the end of the year" included the first half of January. He is supposed to return on Monday... I'm currently in the "I'll believe it when I see it" zone.

I'm an IT guy, and this is what is on my plate:

4 Sites (Woburn, MA, Kingston, NH, Den Bosch, Netherlands, and Sydney, Australia(in mid project bringing this one online to boot)) plus people who work from home (167 users in total currently), plus doing some occasional software engineering tasks (currently need to build a new version of our Software in Spanish) is a lot of work for one person (the whole IT staff is him and myself)...

-w


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2009)

Washing diapers, eating breakfast, refereeing the kids... fun times.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm a little frustrated with my new boss as well.  My work load is the lowest it's been in 5 years.  I think he's holding stuff back from me and doing it himself.  I'm going to have a meeting with him about this tomorrow.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm a little frustrated with my new boss as well.  My work load is the lowest it's been in 5 years.  I think he's holding stuff back from me and doing it himself.  I'm going to have a meeting with him about this tomorrow.



I can give you some of mine if you like...

Happy to share!

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I can give you some of mine if you like...
> 
> Happy to share!
> 
> -w


Let's see how my meeting goes tomorrow first...  This concerns me because everyone I talk to, is slammed to the wall with work.  I only know of one other person who isn't busy right now, but the difference between me and him, is I'll hunt down a project, while he's content to wait for someone to tell him to do something.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 14, 2009)

I am laminating several kits for our dealers.  Color coded cards with pictures of tombstones..Each kit has almost 200 cards and I'm doing 7 kits..so fun..lol..My Nordica Blowers are still at the shop..the widest brake they have won't fit so they're ordered a 115mm brake from Head..as long as I have my fat boys for Jackson Hole...oh yeah and it's freaking cold old..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking for a open office that I can move into.  I'm getting kicked out of my current office. I'm totally ok with moving my office, put pickin's are pretty slim right now.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 14, 2009)

The furnace guy just left.  My pilot light kept going out and that's not a good feature when it's -15F.  He put in a new thermocouple and cleaned the soot and carbon buildup.  Sprayed compressed canned air through the gas line to the pilot to clean it.  I just made my money back on my service contract.

Time to boot up and go skiing.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Looking for a open office that I can move into.  I'm getting kicked out of my current office. I'm totally ok with moving my office, put pickin's are pretty slim right now.



Make sure to get one with lots of windows to look out


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Make sure to get one with lots of windows to look out



I did find one corner office not being used, but I'm not sure that I'll be allowed to take that one

Now I'm going to drive down to Eatontown NJ to get my laptop back.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 14, 2009)

Root..so you have to find your own office???  Wow..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Looking for a open office that I can move into.  I'm getting kicked out of my current office. I'm totally ok with moving my office, put pickin's are pretty slim right now.



Didn't you just go through a bunch of layoffs? I'd think there'd be plenty of space. :razz:


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2009)

Catering to the little tyrants, who have been especially cranky and demanding due to their colds. I'm beat.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2009)

Getting ready to start another lovely afternoon of sticking my fingers in peoples mouths


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready to start another lovely afternoon of sticking my fingers in peoples mouths


There are worse places to stick your fingers. 

Diaper laundry (still). The kids want to watch Horton. I'm so very tired.


----------



## hardline (Jan 14, 2009)

just got in from the hill. gota go to shaws and by foor for my friends birthday dinner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 14, 2009)

back from skiing..eating a Po-Boy..


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2009)

Watching American Idol


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Root..so you have to find your own office???  Wow..


yeah...I to do to three different buildings. Kinda f'ed up huh?

 I found one that isn't being used right now, so instead of asking for permission to move there, I'm just going to do it tomorrow and claim squatters rights


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Didn't you just go through a bunch of layoffs? I'd think there'd be plenty of space. :razz:



ya'd like to think that...but everyone upgraded while I was at K


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2009)

forgot to mention....I'm on beer #7 already and going strong


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2009)

Watching Man vs. Food


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2009)

Trying to warm up after just spending a couple minutes outside scooping up the "poopscicles" in my dogs pen before the snow covers them up tommorrow.  Probably wasn't the best idea to just be wearing shorts, a sweatshirt and slippers as I was doing it


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 15, 2009)

still drinking, but I've moved on to some shitty wine and slowed down a lot.


----------



## Chris I (Jan 15, 2009)

syncing my new zune.

Someone jacked my 30gig last week at a party

8 gigs suck


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2009)

Reading the local paper to see if any patients of the office are listed in either the arrest report or the obituaries


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2009)

Trying to wake up. <6 hrs of sleep at night is starting to wear on me. Gearing up for a big day of...nothing. I think it's a hang-in-your-pajamas-and-do-nothing kind of day here.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 15, 2009)

Watching my cats watching the snow falling.  They seem to really enjoy snowfall.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2009)

Mentally debating on whether or not my W-2 that arrived with the weekly office paychecks this AM will end up satisfying Uncle Sam  or if he'll be looking for more   Somehow I suspect as he usually does, he'll want more


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 15, 2009)

Just went out to haul trash to end of the drive for pickup, maybe my nostrils will unstick and some point --its a toasty -12   now eating some blueberry banana oatmeal  and a cup of joe -- lost some  weight  down 12 lbs now since Jan 5


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just went out to haul trash to end of the drive for pickup, maybe my nostrils will unstick and some point --its a toasty -12   now eating some blueberry banana oatmeal  and a cup of joe -- lost some  weight  down 12 lbs now since Jan 5



Nice job Warp!  That's why you might be cold these next few days, less insulation! :lol:

Right now I'm trying to figure out which of the 5 year old twins I'm scheduled to work on next will be the most cooperative


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Mentally debating on whether or not my W-2 that arrived with the weekly office paychecks this AM will end up satisfying Uncle Sam  or if he'll be looking for more   Somehow I suspect as he usually does, he'll want more



I do feel your pain doc ! I went thru my pre tax work up just after the holidays -- altho our investment portfolio was up nicely this yr, its always a challenge to keep your hard earned cash from the tax  beast


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2009)

Making bread in the bread machine. New recipe I'm trying; hopefully, it's more flavorful than the ones I've made before.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2009)

severine said:


> Making bread in the bread machine. New recipe I'm trying; hopefully, it's more flavorful than the ones I've made before.



Personally I find when I use my bread machine that no matter what the recipe calls for, I"ll always reduce the required liquid by between 1/4 to 1/3 cup and replace what it calls for with an equal amount of maple syrup.  Then again I really like maple flavored things ,  but it does give the yeast a bit of extra sugars to ferment   And "happy" yeast is a good thing with respect to bread making!

Right now I'm procrastinating going into a treatment room to see one of my chronic hypochondriac complainer patients


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2009)

Just about to finish up working on multiple special needs patients.  Very often fun to do, but also VERY mentally draining work managing them while I'm working on them.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 15, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just went out to haul trash to end of the drive for pickup, maybe my nostrils will unstick and some point --its a toasty -12   now eating some blueberry banana oatmeal  and a cup of joe -- lost some  weight  down 12 lbs now since Jan 5



12 pounds in 10 days..wow that's crazy...I've never lost 12 pounds before..I am down about 4 pounds so far this year because I've been drinking half as much beer..5 beers instead of 10 beers makes a big difference..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 12 pounds in 10 days..wow that's crazy...I've never lost 12 pounds before..I am down about 4 pounds so far this year because I've been drinking half as much beer..5 beers instead of 10 beers makes a big difference..lol




YEP ---------- that's how mentally tuff i am Steeze


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2009)

Baking Quick and Easy Cinnamon Bun Bread... and counting the minutes to bedtime.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2009)

Leaving the office!  Time to clean the "massive" amount of snow off my car that piled up today   :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2009)

Reading the paper, getting the morning caffiene fix going.  Gotta a few extra minutes to do so, as my first patients of the day isn't coming in since the car won't start.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 16, 2009)

Likewise sipping some Joe and reading the paper. Already admitted two patients for the day, done a suture removal, talked to my accountant. Front page news in local paper is about the trial of a local dentist accused of fondling young female patients as they recover from procedures.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Likewise sipping some Joe and reading the paper. Already admitted two patients for the day, done a suture removal, talked to my accountant. Front page news in local paper is about the trial of a local dentist accused of fondling young female patients as they recover from procedures.



  My guess would the the standard defense of "I needed access to the plaintiffs chest/torso to check her vital signs"     Gotta ALWAYS have atleast one assistant in the room, preferably of the opposite sex of the Doc in sedation cases,  not just for safety reasons, but for liability reasons too! That's the first big concept they hammer into someone during sedation training courses!

Right now I just relagated to to roll of "official hygienist checker" for the office as I've now had my 1st 2 patients of the day unable to start their cars this AM


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Coffee n' Maple banana oatmeal  -- great at these tempuratures 

Outside is beautiful  looks teh winter scene from a great old movie - DR ZIVAGO    btw Julie Christie was HOT in that flick !!

, net surfing and being a houseplant today


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Coffee n' Maple banana oatmeal  -- great at these tempuratures 

Outside is beautiful  looks teh winter scene from a great old movie - DR ZIVAGO    btw Julie Christie was HOT in that flick !!

, net surfing and being a houseplant today


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 16, 2009)

drjeff said:


> My guess would the the standard defense of "I needed access to the plaintiffs chest/torso to check her vital signs"     Gotta ALWAYS have atleast one assistant in the room, preferably of the opposite sex of the Doc in sedation cases,  not just for safety reasons, but for liability reasons too! That's the first big concept they hammer into someone during sedation training courses!
> 
> Right now I just relagated to to roll of "official hygienist checker" for the office as I've now had my 1st 2 patients of the day unable to start their cars this AM



That's exactly what the defense is asserting. Even they are saying that he's a "dinosaur" that has stuck with techniques he learned in dental school in the '70's.

The whole thing has taken on the air of a small-town soap opera. Yesterday the jury had to be dismissed and the plaintiff's legal team moved for a mistrial when the defense introduced an annoymous email they had received that alleged that one of the five women plaintiffs had an affair with a married man recently.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> That's exactly what the defense is asserting. Even they are saying that he's a "dinosaur" that has stuck with techniques he learned in dental school in the '70's.
> 
> The whole thing has taken on the air of a small-town soap opera. Yesterday the jury had to be dismissed and the plaintiff's legal team moved for a mistrial when the defense introduced an annoymous email they had received that alleged that one of the *five* women plaintiffs had an affair with a married man recently.



  My guess is that the Doc's attorney better be pitching settlement, settlement, settlement to this guy!  One complaint, you *might* have a chance in court. 5 complaints,  time to start writing some checks for what ever is left in your retirement account


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

Hanging out at work..not doing much..I just went to the mailbox and sent 400 envolopes for a mass mailing we're doing to funeral homes...I get out at Noon..I'm gonna head to the ski shop and buy some toewarmers and a new balaclava/facemask..I'm thinking about skiing a few hours this afternoon..it freaking windy..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 16, 2009)

Just changed my avatar!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hanging out at work..not doing much..I just went to the mailbox and sent 400 envolopes for a mass mailing we're doing to funeral homes...I get out at Noon..I'm gonna head to the ski shop and buy some toewarmers and a new balaclava/facemask..I'm thinking about skiing a few hours this afternoon..it freaking windy..


For the first few runs at Blue last night, I didn't have balaclava on, but thankfully I had it in my pocket.

Congrats on breaking half a million in vert


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2009)

Trying to decide what to bake today. It's cold and I need to get that oven going to warm this place up.  Right now I'm leaning toward Super-Sized Ginger Chewies (thanks, Jens, for the suggestion of looking up Elinor, BTW!) but I haven't decided yet. I'm getting low on some baking supplies but I'm not bringing the kids out in this cold so I'll have to make do.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Congrats on breaking half a million in vert



Thank You..with 8 days in a row skiing Jackson Hole/Grand Targhee...my vert will start to rise really fast..then I'll hit a million sometime in February and maybe 2 million total this season...I think there's gonna be some May skiing on the ice coast and if not I'll travel for it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

Watching the press conference about yesterdays plane crash


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2009)

Getting ready for when the accountant that handles my practice shows up for the annual year end meeting this afternoon - I'll then base on whether my usual Friday PM package store run is a celebratory one or a "drink off the pain" run


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

eating lunch..leaving for Blue in 20 minutes..I get to test out my new Balaclava and toe warmers..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Just finished unthawing a frozen hot water supply line t one of our small bathrooms .in  northwest corner of the bldg .  House is 106 yrs old 

Problem was very tight clearance between top of poured concrete wall and sole plate of   the framing and little or  not enough insulation in this one very small area 

 Of course being in a corner between 2 joists stuffed with  H& C water  supply & drain lines, soilpipes  etc  added to the  fun . 2-3 minutes with a HAIR dryer  opened it right up  and then  5 minutes stuffing insulation in that damn small space   and piecing in   foam pipe insulation as well SHOULD alleviate it in the future .

First frozen pipe since we've lived here -- now 40 years


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2009)

The same things I always do:


The cookies are delicious, BTW.  Mags enjoyed helping make them. Only problem is I think I used up all the flour so it kind of messes up my plan to make pizza dough tonight.





You can't tell, but these cookies are monstrous. 1/4 cup of batter for each one! You only get 12 out of the batch, but they're great!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2009)

severine said:


> The same things I always do:
> 
> 
> The cookies are delicious, BTW.  Mags enjoyed helping make them. Only problem is I think I used up all the flour so it kind of messes up my plan to make pizza dough tonight.
> ...



Right now I'm getting the urge to see if there any cookies back in the kitchen at my office


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you find any? 

I'm making pizza dough in the bread machine. I meant to make a different recipe with the mixer (never made pizza dough before) but I used up all the all-purpose flour earlier making those cookies, so this one is with bread flour. Hope it comes out well!

Oh yeah, and I'm thinking of how to word my letter to the Judicial Dept about postponing jury duty. Anybody want to watch the kids for me? I can only postpone up to one year, apparently.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

back from skiing..eating hot and sour soup..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2009)

Just lit a fire.  Gotta find something for dinner now


----------



## Geoff (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking at my thermometer.  Thinking about hopping in the shower and putting on my ski gear.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2009)

celebrating the first day in 3 days that it has been ABOVE zero when i got up for breakfast


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2009)

Just got home from going out with the girls.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 18, 2009)

Getting ready to go skiing.


----------



## Terry (Jan 18, 2009)

Watching the snowstorm start and thinking about getting ready to go skiing. Should be a fun day in the snow. 8-14 inches expected


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2009)

breakfast , papers then get the shovel out --no need for the snowblower  the so called  BIG Clipper gave us 2 inches BFD


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 18, 2009)

Went grocery shopping, now having an omelette for breakfast.


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2009)

Just got out of bed. Tummy's not feeling too great; I hope it wasn't something I ate at the bar last night.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2009)

packing my gear,  3 of us are heading out for  first chair Monday am


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 18, 2009)

severine said:


> Just got out of bed. Tummy's not feeling too great; I hope it wasn't something I ate at the bar last night.



More likely something you drank.


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> More likely something you drank.


Not _that_ kind of tummy trouble, IYKWIM.  Seems to have subsided though the grumblings continue...  No more bar food for me!

Right now, rejoining the world. I went back to bad after the prior post and finally hauled my ass out for good about a half hour ago. I need to get my act together so Brian can go skiing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 18, 2009)

At my parents house for dinner and it's snowing..


----------



## Geoff (Jan 18, 2009)

I haven't done a damned thing all day.  I watched Hancock and the new Mummy movie before the NFL games came on.  I'm hoping the toothache in my shoulder goes away soon so I'm not posting in the insomniac thread again.  

I picked up a virus this morning that, among other things, put some security alert trojan on my task bar, scrambled Internet Exploder so it would only go to some Trojan faux security site, and kept launching a background instance of Internet Explorer.  It took 8 or 9 hours of screwing around to get rid of all the damage it had done.  My machine is now squeaky-clean.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 18, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I'm hoping the toothache in my shoulder goes away soon so I'm not posting in the insomniac thread again.



I'm having trouble picturing that one.:blink:


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2009)

Hanging out. Still feeling a bit icky today, though the worst seems to have passed. My knee started to act up yesterday, too, but it looks like the arnica is helping with that.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2009)

Just finished getting the kids up/dressed/fed/to school/picked up a b-day present for the party b-day party that the older kid is going to this afternoon/took the older dog to the vet/used the snowblower for about 45 minutes and wrapped the b-day present. Phew!  Now I've got a few minutes before I have to go pick up the older kid and drive her the hour to get to the b-day party location, and then after that the older kid gets dropped off back at home and then I get to goto work for a couple of hours and then to a grand re-opening party at one of the local restaurants that I goto all the time.

Man, I new I should have stayed up at Mount Snow for today rather than come home


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just finished getting the kids up/dressed/fed/to school/picked up a b-day present for the party b-day party that the older kid is going to this afternoon/took the older dog to the vet/used the snowblower for about 45 minutes and wrapped the b-day present. Phew!  Now I've got a few minutes before I have to go pick up the older kid and drive her the hour to get to the b-day party location, and then after that the older kid gets dropped off back at home and then I get to goto work for a couple of hours and then to a grand re-opening party at one of the local restaurants that I goto all the time.
> 
> Man, I new I should have stayed up at Mount Snow for today rather than come home


Just reading this made me tired...:-o

"Normal" work day for me...at least the commute in was easier.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 19, 2009)

I just helped move about 30 mini display pieces..weighing 30-120 pounds from the shop to the Shed..we had our Monday morning and it was announced that the office will be closed for Innaugeration day so I'll be at Blue for fresh cord on empty trails..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just helped move about 30 mini display pieces..weighing 30-120 pounds from the shop to the Shed..we had our Monday morning and it was announced that the office will be closed for Innaugeration day so I'll be at Blue for fresh cord on empty trails..



Man, that's a good deal!  I'll be watching all the ceremony goodness from my office.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 19, 2009)

Watching it snow..Snowing here and sticking..we have an actual snowpack here in Allentown..2 inches of snow..then a layer of crust..then a skiff of snow from Wednesday/Thursday...then some Poe from yesterday morning..then Poe from last night and what's falling now..sa weetness..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2009)

Made it to the office finally.  If anyone with kids that have an interest in dinosaurs and live sin the South Central/Eastern CT/Southern RI area, I would HIGHLY reccommend The Dinosaur Place in Montville(www.thedinosaurplace.com)- a really nice and fun (for both kids + adults!)


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2009)

Making pizza dough in the bread machine. Washed dishes. Catering to the little tyrants.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 19, 2009)

Roasting a turkey in the oven.  Watching DVDs.  Trying to keep my shoulder warm.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2009)

catching up on everything internet.. 3 days in NH with no internet access was torture!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 19, 2009)

Just back from skiing Titus with 3 buddies , awesome hero snow today. low density  , no lift lines  24runs  20 k vert == feeling mellow

eady to go again wed or thursday


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> catching up on everything internet.. 3 days in NH with no internet access was torture!



Up there skiing?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Up there skiing?



yup, just posted the TR.


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2009)

Making pizzas from scratch.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2009)

Watching 24


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching 24


Same here

about 4 inches of fluffy powder here


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 20, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> catching up on everything internet.. 3 days in NH with no internet access was torture!



I went a week this past summer at Lake Anna and I was getting the shakes..I slept from 8PM to 1AM..now I'm just up surfing the net..getting stoked for first tracks at Blue in 6 hours..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 20, 2009)

Back from skiing..eating a turkey hoagie..drinking Rolling Rock..gonna chill the rest of the day..


----------



## severine (Jan 20, 2009)

Doing laundry, eating leftover homemade pizza (made the crust even!), thinking about what else needs to be done today.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2009)

Just got back from lunch.  My whole table almost puked as Brian Williams started to get into a fashion assessment of the new 1st lady and also gave his opinion about where she might end up as a 1st lady fashion icon uke: 

If I really wanted that type of info, I'd probably watch _Extra_ or _Access Hollywood_ NOT NBC News


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 20, 2009)

Just got our power back on it was off for 7 hrs 

. A fire at  substation outside of town shut down 5000 of us . Luckily our gas fireplace ( even tho no blower function ) carried us thru  ,via natural convection 

 We only lost 3 degrees in 7 hrs with outside temp @ 5 degrees .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 20, 2009)

Wishing I could control the weather with a remote control..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 20, 2009)

the Queen and I are heading out for  Titus tomorrow and again Friday or Saturday


----------



## severine (Jan 20, 2009)

Getting ready for my huge class. There are a total of 4 of us enrolled. I'm surprised it didn't get canceled!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..drinking Rolling Rock..


slumming it today?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2009)

watching American Idol.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2009)

Watching _Fringe_ and playing catch/fetch with one of my dogs


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 20, 2009)

fighting with Microsoft Money. I'm getting a "you must be connected to the internet to sign in online" error message....well duh


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2009)

Watching the Rush R:30 special on Palladia HD Network (and trying not to wake the kids up with the number of decibels I have coming out of the speakers right now  )

Neil, Geddy and Alex get my vote as the best rock trio of all time


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching the Rush R:30 special on Palladia HD Network (and trying not to wake the kids up with the number of decibels I have coming out of the speakers right now  )
> 
> Neil, Geddy and Alex get my vote as the best rock trio of all time


A guy I work with used to work on their sound and lights crew...yeah he's got some stories

Edit: Amazing picture and sound quality on this!!!  Nice find!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> A guy I work with used to work on their sound and lights crew...yeah he's got some stories
> 
> Edit: Amazing picture and sound quality on this!!!  Nice find!



Root, it just got better as I cracked open a Blackbeary wheat!  :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2009)

Right now I'm watching Neil Peart demonstrate why he's one of the best drummers of all time!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Root, it just got better as I cracked open a Blackbeary wheat!  :beer:


I just finished the last one in the case :beer:.  Off to the store tomorrow


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I just finished the last one in the case :beer:.  Off to the store tomorrow



That's the beauty of Blackbeary Wheat, those fine folks @ Longtrail keep brewing more! :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> That's the beauty of Blackbeary Wheat, those fine folks @ Longtrail keep brewing more! :lol:


+1:flag:


----------



## WJenness (Jan 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching the Rush R:30 special on Palladia HD Network (and trying not to wake the kids up with the number of decibels I have coming out of the speakers right now  )
> 
> Neil, Geddy and Alex get my vote as the best rock trio of all time



Palladia is good stuff. I've been enjoying the stuff from the Isle of Wight festival that they've had up off and on. It is now in my regular rotation of 'what's on' channels.

-w


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 21, 2009)

getting psyched for a LOST party tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 21, 2009)

Work today is boring..3 more days till Jackson Hole..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2009)

Watching the CT State DOT trucks/excavators deal with the snowbanks out infront of my office


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 21, 2009)

Getting out of work soon..I'm not skiing today..I'm getting a haircut and cashing in my change at the coinstar machine..I bet I have over $100 in coins..extra spending $$$ for J-Hole.  Not having to pay to do laundry in my new place rocks hardcore..


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> getting psyched for a LOST party tonight.



Thanks for the reminder! I almost forgot! 

Let's see... after running errands (school bookstore, bank to drop off business-related stuff for a host, my mom's house, town garage to get sand, & the grocery store) I was greeted by the dog, in her crate, covered in crap. uke: So after I put the groceries away, I got to bathe her and the crate. I'm hoping the rest of the day will be less eventful.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2009)

Right now I'm trying, with limited success, to get through the stack of charts from today on my desk.  I suppose if I close some of the 8 open windows I currently have on my desktop that it might speed the process along a little


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 21, 2009)

Back from getting a haircut and hitting the bar..eating a cheesesteak..catching up on a zillion posts on here..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 21, 2009)

I just registered for a class this semester.  I really wasn't going to take a class, because, quite honestly, the season is going so well and skiing is more important to me then school.  There really wasn't any courses offered that I really needed to take, so I was going to call it a wash.  I get an automated email today on course changes, and noticed a class that would count towards my degree now has a 4:30 start time (changed from 3:30).  So here it goes:

*TECH 2920 Computers in Technology* (3)
An introductory course covering a broad array of the operational characteristics of modern microcomputers and their application in the improvement of productivity in the work place, and the solution of complex problems in various industrial and business settings.

Yeah, I have the feeling I'll be downing beers during this one.  I'll have to get to work early on Mondays to make the 4:30 start time, but that's not a big deal.  

I also just picked up another case of Blackbeary Wheat for $24  :beer:


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2009)

:lol: Another Monday class for you, huh? At least it counts for your degree.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 21, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I just registered for a class this semester.  I really wasn't going to take a class, because, quite honestly, the season is going so well and skiing is more important to me then school.  There really wasn't any courses offered that I really needed to take, so I was going to call it a wash.  I get an automated email today on course changes, and noticed a class that would count towards my degree now has a 4:30 start time (changed from 3:30).  So here it goes:
> 
> *TECH 2920 Computers in Technology* (3)
> An introductory course covering a broad array of the operational characteristics of modern microcomputers and their application in the improvement of productivity in the work place, and the solution of complex problems in various industrial and business settings.
> ...




What are you getting a degree in?  Blackberry wheat is about $31 Here with tax for a case..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What are you getting a degree in?  Blackberry wheat is about $31 Here with tax for a case..



Technology/Telecommunications (which is basically a super dumbed down EE program, with out all the electrical stuff but still covers logic, circuits, some physics, layers etc) .  The university has shut down the major though so no new students into the program are accepted.  My advisor is actually the chairperson of the Computer Science department and told me today, that the school will be introducing a new Information Technology program next semester and I should consider switching.  I'll have to look over the courses.

You should get your LT's when you're working in the area.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 21, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> You should get your LT's when you're working in the area.



I can't stock up on beer..otherwise I'll drink too much..anyway..I've tried other varieties of LT and BB Wheat is the best..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 21, 2009)

Just back from skiing  long day -- worst windchill of the season -- it was brutal but i have great gear so did 28 runs in it

I t was so bad  i .took my boots off at lunch to COOK my toee in front of a roaring fireplace in the lodge --  first time i EVER had to that 

 Great snow and virtually no lines at all, but  the Queen did not go too damn cold for her


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can't stock up on beer..otherwise I'll drink too much..anyway..I've tried other varieties of LT and BB Wheat is the best..


I agree...I also like the Hef


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2009)

Drinking Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout, getting ready to watch "Lost"... thankfully, the kids are finally in bed.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2009)

I just finished a mug of hot chocolate with butter schnapps.  I'm watching Superman Returns sprinkled between commercials for male enhancement.  I passed on it when it came out a couple of years ago.  Kate Bosworth makes a pretty funky Lois Lane and Kevin Spacey just isn't evil enough to be Lex Luthor.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmmm... I usually drink hot chocolate with caramel Godiva liquor, but that sounds yummy!!!

No interest in Superman, old or new.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 21, 2009)

Cooking dinner and making snow!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

Really slow start to the day at work..I've only sold two tombstones this week and am caught up on everything..luckily the boss is out most of the day so I can surf the net alot.  Today is my last full day of work until February 3rd..tomorrow I work until Noon and then I'm out..


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 22, 2009)

in physics class, counting down the days until the weekend and the next lost episode (2 and 7)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

still surfing the internet..can it just be Saturday already..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2009)

About to start root canal #3 of the morning.  Guess I'll be able to make the office payroll today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

I just went to the bank to takeout spending $$$$ for J-Hole..hit up the coinstar machine for more $$$$..then went to Wendys..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just went to the bank to takeout spending $$$$ for J-Hole..hit up the coinstar machine for more $$$$..then went to Wendys..



Hopefully you'll still have $$ left after the Wendy's visit there GSS   Or else there better be one IMPRESSIVE "what did you eat for lunch" thread TR  :lol: 

Right now I'm dealing with some of this AM's paperwork as I'm waiting for a patient to get numb


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Hopefully you'll still have $$ left after the Wendy's visit there GSS   Or else there better be one IMPRESSIVE "what did you eat for lunch" thread TR  :lol:
> 
> Right now I'm dealing with some of this AM's paperwork as I'm waiting for a patient to get numb



LOL..I really wanted to get an extra order of nuggets but I need to save the $$$$ to hit up the Jackson WY Wendys..lol


----------



## Chris I (Jan 22, 2009)

about to head to the mtn to see if ski patrol can point me in the right direction


----------



## Geoff (Jan 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm dealing with some of this AM's paperwork as I'm waiting for a patient to get numb



Don't most of your patients arrive in the waiting room numb?  My dad used to always get those ER calls at midnight on Saturday night. "I've had a toothache all week...."


----------



## WJenness (Jan 22, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Don't most of your patients arrive in the waiting room numb?  My dad used to always get those ER calls at midnight on Saturday night. "I've had a toothache all week...."



"Oh, a week? So another day isn't a big deal then..."

-w (Not a dentist... don't need to keep my patients/customers happy)


----------



## hardline (Jan 22, 2009)

sitting on the train heading into the city to pic up money then going to head home and look for a new car. this sucks.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 22, 2009)

hardline said:


> sitting on the train heading into the city to pic up money then going to head home and look for a new car. this sucks.



So the old one is being allowed to die?

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

hardline said:


> sitting on the train heading into the city to pic up money then going to head home and look for a new car. this sucks.



How old is the dead car?


----------



## hardline (Jan 22, 2009)

WJenness said:


> So the old one is being allowed to die?
> 
> ya
> 
> -w





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How old is the dead car?



2000

basically it will cost 2000 fix. it kinda sucks because i just paid all my vendors and cards off so i am waiting on payment from a few slow clients. so in the meantime im goin to pick up something with like 5 grand for a city/work car and in the summer buy a new car. i still have a snowboard and some stuff in the back of the car so i have to go back to get that stuff. i should have a new car around the 5th. kinda sucks that im going to miss a bunch of days of riding.

my buddy has an older ranger rover he want to sell me for 10 but a friend of a freind as another blazer for 3900 with 60,000 on it that their parents are selling.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

hardline said:


> 2000
> 
> basically it will cost 2000 fix. it kinda sucks because i just paid all my vendors and cards off so i am waiting on payment from a few slow clients. so in the meantime im goin to pick up something with like 5 grand for a city/work car and in the summer buy a new car. i still have a snowboard and some stuff in the back of the car so i have to go back to get that stuff. i should have a new car around the 5th. kinda sucks that im going to miss a bunch of days of riding.



Can't you just buy a car now???  Lots of zero down deals out there..Ski season is too short to go carless for more than a day or two..


----------



## hardline (Jan 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Can't you just buy a car now???  Lots of zero down deals out there..Ski season is too short to go carless for more than a day or two..



there is nothing i really like. i have been going back and forth on the fj but it isnt big enough. plus my work car get beat to shit with the quickness. so i really need to have a beater for work. it really sucks because i am busy for the next two weeks durring the day. so im just looking for the path of least resistance


----------



## hardline (Jan 22, 2009)

WTF my train just rolled out backwards thru the station then went rhough then back again.


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2009)

hardline - good luck with the Blazer. I hate mine. I would love to set fire to it if I had any other vehicular options.

Right now, battling the same damn headache I've had all day. Migraine is more like it, with a touch of tension headache since my neck and shoulder and killing me, too. Wish I could sleep for a bit; that always does the trick.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Just finished a 90 MIN long guitar set - today it was G&R  and BAD COMPANY stuff -- relaxing --- amps turned WAY up !!   

The Queen is at her volunteer job at THE MEDICAL CENTER NOON -4


----------



## WJenness (Jan 22, 2009)

Getting ready to bust out of the office and hit up Wa for some night skiing...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Getting ready to bust out of the office and hit up Wa for some night skiing...
> 
> -w



Race night tonight. I'll be up around 6. If I don't see you check in the Black Diamond around 9 and have a beer.

<--- I'll look something like this.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2009)

hardline said:


> 2000
> 
> basically it will cost 2000 fix. it kinda sucks because i just paid all my vendors and cards off so i am waiting on payment from a few slow clients. so in the meantime im goin to pick up something with like 5 grand for a city/work car and in the summer buy a new car. i still have a snowboard and some stuff in the back of the car so i have to go back to get that stuff. i should have a new car around the 5th. kinda sucks that im going to miss a bunch of days of riding.
> 
> my buddy has an older ranger rover he want to sell me for 10 but a friend of a freind as another blazer for 3900 with 60,000 on it that their parents are selling.



If you just need a beater isn't 2k better than 5k? Unless you think your gonna have to keep dumping cash in it.


----------



## hardline (Jan 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> If you just need a beater isn't 2k better than 5k? Unless you think your gonna have to keep dumping cash in it.



ya im afraid thats whats going to happen. plus it has like a 160 on it so its cost more to fix it than its actually worth


----------



## hardline (Jan 22, 2009)

ok now i am at bar 2 and on beer 3. went to the hog pit on 26th and was waiting for client to show up with a check but he was running behind so i came down to 14th by the market and went over to gaslight to wait.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2009)

I just got home from the bar, we had a co-workers farewell party tonight. He survived all the cuts, but can't stand the lack of ethics around here anymore.  I'm happy for him.  Sucks that he's going to have to move because his new job is in Philly and he lives in Matawan.  I decided to keep drinking once I got home so I opened the new case of LTBW. Hmmmmm


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

counting down the hours until I leave for Jackson Hole..thinking about going to the bar..taking one $20 out of my pile of spending cash won't hurt..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Packing for skiing , a buddy and I are  heading out early tomorrow morning  for Titus


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2009)

Printing paperwork for my business. I forgot how much printing I had to do and my printer is dying... Looks like I can replace it with a fairly inexpensive 3-in-1 HP printer at Target for only $35...less than it would cost to replace the print cartridges on my Epson Stylus Photo R300. So I guess I'm looking into that since it's stupid to use a photo printer for business paperwork anyway..


----------



## WJenness (Jan 22, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Race night tonight. I'll be up around 6. If I don't see you check in the Black Diamond around 9 and have a beer.
> 
> <--- I'll look something like this.



I was keeping an eye out for you, but missed you... didn't see this post, but thought Thurs. were your race nights... didn't stick around too long: http://forums.alpinezone.com/47545-wachusett-1-22-09-a.html#post380893

Next week I'm gonna try for Thurs again, I'll look for you.

Currently sitting on the couch, watching South Park, lamenting my stupidity (see above link).

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)

watching X Games on ESPN.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2009)

I just found my cat playing with a live mouse :0


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2009)

I just found my cat playing with a live mouse :0


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2009)

Back from Wachusett. That's the busiest I've ever seen it on a Thursday night. Good snow though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2009)

Back from Wachusett. That's the busiest I've ever seen it on a Thursday night. Good snow though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2009)

I just found my cat playing with a live mouse :-o


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)

watching X Games on ESPN


----------



## hardline (Jan 22, 2009)

reading double posts from everbody


----------



## WJenness (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like fun. (Tried to intentionally double post... it wouldn't let me).

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2009)

hardline said:


> reading double posts from everbody



Lol, happened to me twice so I gave up.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2009)

Finding every excuse possible NOT to head down to my basement and get on the treadmill for 30 minutes


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2009)

Working on my business. I forgot how much paperwork has to be prepared in the beginning; if I had been keeping up with it, I wouldn't have to scramble like this. Then I need to get the kids dressed so I can head out to run some errands.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Procrastinating on going in to work because I have to write a letter of intent to the State of NJ today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Procrastinating on going in to work because I have to write a letter of intent to the State of NJ today.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Working on my business. I forgot how much paperwork has to be prepared in the beginning; if I had been keeping up with it, I wouldn't have to scramble like this. .



Tell me about it!  When I went from an associate doc in my practice to being a partner, the volume of paperwork that had to be done was INSANE.  The partnership agreement that basically says X% goes to me and Y% goes to my business partner was 37 pages long     After reading over it many, many, many times I'm convinced that 90% of the wording in the agreement is there just so that attorney that prepared the document didn't feel so guilty about what he charged for it!   That doesn't even get into the amount of paperwork that was also involved for the incorporation of the practice either!  Arghhh, paperwork!!

Right now, I'm realizing that my caffiene levels this AM aren't enough


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey look ^^^^^^^  double post from one click....neato


----------



## WJenness (Jan 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Hey look ^^^^^^^  double post from one click....neato



Letter of intent to do what?

I'm kind of chuckling at my R&D VP who decided it was a good idea to change the IP address of his computer from DHCP to manual... he then picked one of the three worst IPs to assign he could have possibly chosen... he picked the mail server.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2009)

Feeling a little sore today after hitting the sad excuse for a bump run at Wachusett a couple times.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 23, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Letter of intent to do what?
> 
> I'm kind of chuckling at my R&D VP who decided it was a good idea to change the IP address of his computer from DHCP to manual... he then picked one of the three worst IPs to assign he could have possibly chosen... he picked the mail server.
> 
> -w



You should change it to 127.0.0.1


----------



## WJenness (Jan 23, 2009)

Geoff said:


> You should change it to 127.0.0.1



I just unplugged the network cable and left a note that was basically 'wtf m8?' as he wasn't at his desk.

-w


----------



## Geoff (Jan 23, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I just unplugged the network cable and left a note that was basically 'wtf m8?' as he wasn't at his desk.
> 
> -w



For the public good, you should have removed his PC and replaced it with this next-gen iPhone model:


----------



## WJenness (Jan 23, 2009)

Geoff said:


> For the public good, you should have removed his PC and replaced it with this next-gen iPhone model:



If only...

I'm actually hoping that he comes through on his current project as it'll make us have a killer product that none of our competitors can touch...

He kind of needs his PC for that...

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Geoff said:


> You should change it to 127.0.0.1


there's no place like home


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Letter of intent to do what?



On my company's strategy and plans for some regulated telecommunications delivery paths.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

I just found out that the office I moved to has free bagels delivered on Fridays!! woot!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

I just found out that the office I moved to has free bagels delivered on Fridays!! woot!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet, more double posts.  GSS is missing out on all the bonus posts!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet, more double posts. GSS is missing out on all the bonus posts!!!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 23, 2009)

Heading up to Sugarloaf


----------



## Chris I (Jan 23, 2009)

waiting for a call so I can pick up my new chick:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 23, 2009)

just back from 3rd great day of skiing this week . Primo conditions , 10inches of fresh powder in last 2 days @Titus . Skied several ungroomed areas today again it was real hero snow for 3rd time this week !!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 23, 2009)

just back from 3rd great day of skiing this week . Primo conditions , 10inches of fresh powder in last 2 days @Titus . Skied several ungroomed areas today again it was real hero snow for 3rd time this week !!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2009)

Watching Winter X on ESPN, drinking a couple beers :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2009)

Watching the women's 1/2 pipe from Winter X. Damn, Kelly Clark can let her board fly!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching Winter X on ESPN, drinking a couple beers :beer:


Watching Winter X on ESPN, drinking cuarenta y tres de leche.

The girls are taking a beating tonight.  Major hits!


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2009)

Too bad we don't have ESPN. Brian was catching up on Lost, I've been doing diaper laundry, sorting papers for my first party in nearly a year that's this weekend, and trying to calm my nerves.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2009)

5 below this am   -29 degree windchill  later today  and tomorrow  glad i got out 3 times since Monday -- Sitting in front of the fireplace now, eating maple /banana oatmeal


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2009)

Getting pumped for the mogul comp today!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 24, 2009)

Killing time in O'Hare


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2009)

Drinking coffee and doing laundry...no skiing today but will head out tomorrow.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2009)

Trying to warm up random body parts after staying out a bit too long without a warm up break today at Mount Snow.  Conditions are AWESOME, too bad the temps were falling steadily and the winds increasing throughout the day - didn't help my thermal issues


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2009)

My right foot hurts when I walk on it, right behind the big toe.  I think (fear) it might be broken.  Nothing I can do about it now. I'll try putting my foot in my boot later and see how that feels before I make a go/no-go decision on skiing tomorrow. 

Feels almost exactly like the broken metatarsil I had two years ago


----------



## hardline (Jan 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> My right foot hurts when I walk on it, right behind the big toe.  I think (fear) it might be broken.  Nothing I can do about it now. I'll try putting my foot in my boot later and see how that feels before I make a go/no-go decision on skiing tomorrow.
> 
> Feels almost exactly like the broken metatarsil I had two years ago



that sucks. looks like im not going to be back at home till 6am as the first train i can get is at 5 so i dont think i would be able to make it tomorrow.

riding the train into the city, im babysitting the venue tonight. we have fiona apple playing from 10:30 to 11:30 then at 12 the led zepplin truibute band going on. wait for it


lez zepplin a lezbien led zepline truibute band. ill take a bunch of picks and do TR.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds like you're gonna have a better time than I will.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2009)

Just fired up 2 whole chickens in the Orion.  TR will be probably have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2009)

I have not seen lez zeppelin, but I hear they are fantastic


----------



## hardline (Jan 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I have not seen lez zeppelin, but I hear they are fantastic



really i had never heard of them. i wish i had brought my portable recorder and i would have recoreded their set.


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds interesting...

Drinking a Double Bag and just hanging out. Modest income today but not bad for restarting the business. Looking forward to some skiing tomorrow.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2009)

Watching winter X-games.  Heading off the bed soon, I'm exhausted after alot of vertical today


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2009)

I just got home from a reunion of former co-workers from the Ambulance company I worked for that I haven't seen in over 10 years.  We went to a local bar for some drinks and it was totally amazing to catch up with everyone.  I'd say about 25-30 folks showed up.  Great turnout, all because of Facebook, go figure.  It was good to see everyone is doing pretty well since I didn't keep in touch with anyone after I left.  

It's gonna suck waking up tomorrow though.


----------



## Chris I (Jan 25, 2009)

Listening to roomates argue about a clean house


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2009)

getting ready to go skiing. -5 freakin deg here in Killington.


----------



## Terry (Jan 25, 2009)

andyzee said:


> getting ready to go skiing. -5 freakin deg here in Killington.



Got a heat wave there. -30 here right now. Will wait a bit before going out.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2009)

I was going to go skiing, but I woke up 2 hours late no thanks to all the beers I drank last night and feel like crap.  I'm kinda depressed about taking a week off, but I'd only ski sloppy anyways.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 25, 2009)

Waxing  4 pairs of skis this am  for next week .when i get back from a trip

 I'll be out of commission til Wednesday. Several of us on our Medical Center Board of Directors   are traveling to to  Albany to make a presentation  to several committees of both houses of the   state legislature on behalf of  our Regional Medical Center and Healthcare/ Hospitals  in general.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2009)

Terry said:


> Got a heat wave there. -30 here right now. Will wait a bit before going out.


 

Can't touch that! (it might break  )


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2009)

Sitting in my office, getting ready to work on a "not so happy" tooth, probably going to see some puss in the very near future  uke:


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2009)

Trying to wake up. Procrastinating the million +1 things I need to do today.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2009)

Getting ready to go skiing, presently -15.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 26, 2009)

10 below  zero now - leaving later this am for Albany legislative  session l  OH well it'll be a nice drive thru the heart of the  Dacks with some good friends


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2009)

First day of classes. Not going well so far. Classroom was moved to the way otherside of campus. Hoping for a short class.


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2009)

Class. Linguistics. Should be interesting.


----------



## Euler (Jan 26, 2009)

Waiting for my kids basketball practice to finish.  Surfing from his elementary school library computer.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 26, 2009)

Plannin a 5 day trip to Jay next week, checkin out some lodging options, looks like the Sno Line Lodge is the likely place to camp out.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 26, 2009)

Enjoying my minor glow after 2 1/2 coffee stouts at the Long Trail Brewery.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Enjoying my minor glow after 2 1/2 coffee stouts at the Long Trail Brewery.



Awake and buzzed, a good combo! 

Right now I'm starting the last work day for the week!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 27, 2009)

Chilling at home before I head into work.  I've got to meet a coffee distributor at 9:30 because there's no coffee in my new office building.


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2009)

Trying to figure out the order things need to be completed today...


----------



## WJenness (Jan 27, 2009)

Wondering what to do with my first day of unemployment...

I have to referee a high school fencing meet at 5:45... so I'm not going to go anywhere too far today... going to plan out a ski trip somewhere for tomorrow.

I'll probably handle filing for unemployment today as well as calling my dentist to see if I can get in for a cleaning / exam this week before my insurance runs out on Friday. I don't know how much COBRA is going to be yet...

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2009)

watching American Idol


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 27, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> watching American Idol


+1


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 27, 2009)

Just back from a 2 day lobbying stint in Albany or as it is now known  as the "Puzzle Palace on the Hudson "

Long interesting sessions hopefully we were able to do some good for our region of the state and healthcare for those who are underepresented 

W Jennn - really sad to hear about the RIF -- you are a bright young person and with your knowledge , skills and attitude will land on your  feet . TURN thePAGE  and put this in YOUR REARVIEW mirror . You may have been done a huge favor and perhaps will leverage a MUCH better environment 

Sometimes survivors of a RIF have it worse -- you at least are now free to get on with YOUR life and may actually come out ahead  !!!!!!!!!!

Hang tuff and STAY POSITIVE -- YOU are WAY more than WHat you do .

Warp


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2009)

Working from home, nothing but pure rain right now.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

Studying linguistics. Or at least, trying to. The kids keep interrupting me.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

Working from home. Just finished clearing the driveway and now going to lay down.


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2009)

Working from home, which I can do a fair amount of even in good weather.

Unfortunately, the VPN connection to the office is slow today, so my productivity is not what I would like... :???:

At least the kids are occupied and the dog's resting right now.

I was hoping to head out to a workout this evening but it looks like I'll end up having an appointment with the elliptical instead.  No problem, I'll just see if the Ski Channel has anything decent on.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Working from home. Just finished clearing the driveway and now going to lay down.


You do love your naps!  :lol:

Taking a break. I'm starting to get confused by phonetic orthography. Ugh. Too much info in too little time, I think.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 28, 2009)

just finished plowing the driveway we've gotten about 6 inches -- so in teh last week my home mtn will have gotten 34 inches since this storm is predicted to drop 14 inches to add to an already great base


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2009)

Just sitting in my hotel room in Boston watching last weeks episode of Lost via on demand and waiting for some friends from dental school to arrive so we can go out for dinner + drinks.  The weather here now is REALLY SH$TTY!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 28, 2009)

Posting in the word association thread.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Posting in the word association thread.


More like baiting on the word association thread... 

Finishing up dinner with the kids. Yeah, I'm a bad example; the computer is at the dinner table. The kids take so long to finish that my mind wanders...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2009)

just cleared the driveway and started a fire in the fireplace.  dinner soon and then just hanging out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2009)

waiting for my quiche to finish cooking...  ham, cheddar and broccoli...  little side salad and some whole wheat dinner rolls....  mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Geoff (Jan 28, 2009)

I just uploaded a video clip I took of Mister Moose skiing in the powder today.  My first experiment with the video clip feature on my cheapo Canon camera and Microsoft Movie Maker.

http://www.killingtonzone.com/albums/Valle-Nevado/MisterMoose.wmv


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

Taking a break from Linguistics to bake Toll House Pie.


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2009)

hammer said:


> I was hoping to head out to a workout this evening but it looks like I'll end up having an appointment with the elliptical instead.


Just finished my appointment with the elliptical...I need to increase my time, I'm not sweating enough...


----------



## hardline (Jan 28, 2009)

waiting for a few people to show up at my house so we can leave to go to my lake house. also going thru music i guess i am opening for one of mick jaggers daughter that is djing at HT tomorrow. what is it with children of rock stars deciding to dj and not a one is very good at it.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2009)

Making some random buzzed posts from my friends iphone in a bar @ Copley Plaza in Boston :beer:


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jan 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Making some random buzzed posts from my friends iphone in a bar @ Copley Plaza in Boston :beer:



Champion's?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2009)

AMAC2233 said:


> Champion's?



Yup, now my group has decided to move on over to the Westin for a few more drinks.  Kind of sucks for me since I'll get to schlepp all the way through Copley to the Sheraton later, verses my wimpy so called friends who will just get to hop on the elevators at the Westin.

BTW, buzz posting via an iphone touch screen is a challenging endeavor


----------



## hardline (Jan 29, 2009)

just finished shoveling 5" of nice snow with a thick ass  crust on it no fun.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 29, 2009)

Awake for the day in Jackson Wyoming..


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2009)

Just finished breakfast.  Drinking coffee with Bailey's & Kahlua.  Looking at the 4 foot drift at my front door getting psyched to start booting up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2009)

Finishing breakfast getting ready to go plow driveway for 3 rd time  !!  Awesome powder


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2009)

Just finished plowing now got 4-5 ft snowbanks in my driveway


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2009)

I should be doing Linguistics homework. But my head is spinning... Trying to decide what to bake.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 29, 2009)

Leaving for Sundown...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2009)

working from home.  I really should head into the office, but my phone started ringing at 8am and I haven't even showered yet.


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2009)

Just put together some 5-Minute Artisan Bread... we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 29, 2009)

severine said:


> More like baiting on the word association thread...
> 
> Finishing up dinner with the kids. Yeah, I'm a bad example; the computer is at the dinner table. The kids take so long to finish that my mind wanders...



You like the bait though. I can tell by your responses. Keep 'em cuming.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> working from home. I really should head into the office, but my phone started ringing at 8am and I haven't even showered yet.


Someone called me and asked if they could meet me down at my new work place about some maps I've been looking for.  The meeting went well.  Now I'm here all by my self, so I've got some CCR turned all the way up, rocking out and singing loudly


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2009)

In Germany at a Airport Hotel in Frankfurt - talking to my boss who wants me to go to Australia on my way home from my trip to Kashmir...


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2009)

dmc said:


> In Germany at a Airport Hotel in Frankfurt - talking to my boss who wants me to go to Australia on my way home from my trip to Kashmir...


Yup, sure, that's on the way. :roll: I hope this isn't all business and no play.  That's a lot of travel!

Baking that 5-minute Artisan Bread. I don't have high hopes but I've heard it tastes better the longer the dough sits, so I put 2 lbs of it in the fridge (as directed) to save to bake on a future date.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2009)

Kashmir = snowboard trip


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2009)

Well that makes up for all of it.


----------



## hardline (Jan 29, 2009)

sitting at the event space in the city after a fun but slow day at the creek.


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2009)

Taxes. I chose that over homework.


----------



## hardline (Jan 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Taxes. I chose that over homework.



taxes is teh suck


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2009)

When you owe it is. The refund makes it worth the 3+ hours I spent on it tonight. Somewhat, anyway. I guess there was a benefit to making less money last year...


----------



## hardline (Jan 29, 2009)

its actually kieth richards daughter that is djing


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2009)

hardline said:


> its actually kieth richards daughter that is djing



Does she look like him? I hope not!

I am...stalling homework. I saw a news story about where celebs are buying lingerie and the clip they showed had a web address, so I'm browsing that.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> My right foot hurts when I walk on it, right behind the big toe.  I think (fear) it might be broken.  Nothing I can do about it now. I'll try putting my foot in my boot later and see how that feels before I make a go/no-go decision on skiing tomorrow.
> 
> Feels almost exactly like the broken metatarsal I had two years ago



Well, it's almost a week later, and my foot still hurts so I'm off to see the podiatrists this morning:-?.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry bout the foot ROOTER  !! Hope it works out 

Snow here is picking up s again !!

 Gotta go out and plow again, been snowing now since Wednesday -- its a GOOD thing


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Well, it's almost a week later, and my foot still hurts so I'm off to see the podiatrists this morning:-?.


Officially the Dx is hallux rigidus.  Doc wants me to get orthodics for everyday use, as I have a pretty noticable pronation.  Gotta see what my insurance covers.

Doc says to ski as much as I can!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Officially the Dx is hallux rigidus.  Doc wants me to get orthodics for everyday use, as I have a pretty noticable pronation.  Gotta see what my insurance covers.
> 
> Doc says to ski as much as I can!



Maybe you can get the insurance to cover orthodics for the ski boots too!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe you can get the insurance to cover orthodics for the ski boots too!


Nope, won't even cover for regular use. :evil:


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2009)

Our city's tax collector is also a podiatrist. I remember talking with him one time about how I'm flat-footed and he said that most insurance companies will not cover orthotics. Which is ridiculous because it could prevent future health issues... but that's how insurance companies are. They'd rather spend money on the cure than prevention, even though that doesn't make good economic sense. :roll:

Right now... I gathered my paperwork for my next party. I'm trying to secure a subject for my Linguistics project. I'm also trying to do my Linguistics homework but I can't seem to keep track of the terms and orthography.  This is so frustrating!!!


----------



## hardline (Jan 30, 2009)

severine said:


> Does she look like him? I hope not!
> 
> I am...stalling homework. I saw a news story about where celebs are buying lingerie and the clip they showed had a web address, so I'm browsing that.



nope not at all she was nice but sucked as a dj.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 30, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from a 2 day lobbying stint in Albany or as it is now known  as the "Puzzle Palace on the Hudson "
> 
> Long interesting sessions hopefully we were able to do some good for our region of the state and healthcare for those who are underepresented
> 
> ...



Thanks Warp... I'm not that concerned. I have a couple opportunities, including a full day interview next Wednesday... Enjoying some time for myself for the moment... I have to admit, that I'm disappointed that they only gave me one week's severance pay,  considering the previous round of layoffs all got two weeks, and I was the longest tenured person to get laid off out of anyone (across all the rounds),  but oh well... the company must be seriously hurting for cash. I'm probably better off that I'm out of there.

About to head out with my gf to her sister's house to hang out for a bit.

-w


----------



## hardline (Jan 31, 2009)

just finished mastering part of my set from last night. hot hot hot. shit is smokin. this is of my best mixes in the last 5 years. ill throw up dl link later after i get it up online.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 31, 2009)

eating breakfast, getting ready to head out to Blue


----------



## drjeff (Jan 31, 2009)

Waiting for my wife to finish getting ready so we can head over to the convention center in Boston and actually listen to a fun lecture, rather than a boring lecture.  We're going to hear Kevin O'Connor of _This Old House_ fame talk about green buildings/green building techniques this morning


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 31, 2009)

Having breakfast  then gotta take the Queen shopping about an hr away -- OH the PRICE we pay for love  ( yeah but tomorrow we ski)


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2009)

Trying to decide what to do with the kidless day ahead...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hanging out with my son in his room and listening to The Grateful Dead.  Thinking about what I need to grab at the grocery store for the game tomorrow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2009)

severine said:


> Trying to decide what to do with the kidless day ahead...



Um, Skiing? That's where I would be if I was kidless today. I think you need to reexamine your priorities.


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2009)

Got out of bed too late for day skiing at Sundown; it becomes a zoo mid-day on the weekend. We'll probably head there tonight, though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 31, 2009)

Came home very early from skiing.  1st run out on Challenge I felt a very sharp pain inside my left knee, and it was very difficult to make right turns.  Took another run on Paradise and it was still there, but not a present.  Progressed up towards Lazy Mile, again, still bothersome and very hard to carve a right turn because of the pressure on/in my left knee.  Met AtomicSkier and AngryHugo, did one more run down Lazy Mile and called it a day.  I can tell something is wrong.  Damnit.  Walking feels ok though.  Not my month for skiing. First the right foot and now the left knee.


----------



## hardline (Jan 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Came home very early from skiing.  1st run out on Challenge I felt a very sharp pain inside my left knee, and it was very difficult to make right turns.  Took another run on Paradise and it was still there, but not a present.  Progressed up towards Lazy Mile, again, still bothersome and very hard to carve a right turn because of the pressure on/in my left knee.  Met AtomicSkier and AngryHugo, did one more run down Lazy Mile and called it a day.  I can tell something is wrong.  Damnit.  Walking feels ok though.  Not my month for skiing. First the right foot and now the left knee.



dude whats up with your body?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 31, 2009)

Just got home from refereeing a high school fencing meet.

I've got a big college meet to referee tomorrow morning, so I'm going to take it easy and relax for the rest of the day.

At least I got laid off at the peak of refereeing season so I have some income...

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 31, 2009)

hardline said:


> dude whats up with your body?


feels like it's falling apart.  probabily because of beer abuse.  knee still hurts a bit now:-?


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't be beer abuse! Maybe it's all that smokin' you've been doing...? 

Right now.. just got in from an afternoon out. Going to take it easy, watch a movie, maybe drink some beer or something. Don't want to stay up too late; decided to ski tomorrow instead of today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 1, 2009)

Rum and cokes...watching "The Darwin Awards" on demand...trying not to laugh too loudly


----------



## Geoff (Feb 1, 2009)

I have some mini pecan pies on the oven for a Super Bowl party I'm attending.  The pinched nerve in my neck & shoulder is bothering me from rolling out pie dough so I'm sitting here waiting for the "Vitamin I" to kick in.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 1, 2009)

Sitting on the internet in the 49er inn..still in my ski clothes..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2009)

The Queen and I just got back from a great day of skiing @ Titus followed by dinner at one of our favorite restaurants   --  now we'll watch the BORE BOWL  for a while


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2009)

Trying to do Linguistics homework... I can't seem to wrap my mind around this. Ugh.


----------



## hardline (Feb 1, 2009)

figuring out where to go if it snows tues. i think i am stuck around the city this week so 
vt is out but would like to go to the cats if i can get someone to drive.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Not looking good for you Steelers fans.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm thinking that a whole lotta steelers fans are about to find out what us Patriots fans felt like 1 year ago tonight!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Or, maybe not.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm thinking that a whole lotta steelers fans are about to find out what us Patriots fans felt like 1 year ago tonight!



Might need to retract this one in a moment


----------



## severine (Feb 2, 2009)

Heading out the door to Okemo. Have a great day, guys.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Queen and I just got back from a great day of skiing @ Titus followed by dinner at one of our favorite restaurants   --  now we'll watch the BORE BOWL  for a while



Eating crow this am -- the Bore Bowl was anything but -- great last quarter, BOTH teams gave maximum effort. Hard to believe teh Cards were a 9-7 team going in --- To my friends in PA   first  the  Phillies -- now This!!  The Keystone state   had a great year guys


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2009)

Anxiously awaiting my business partner's return from the orthopedic surgeon.  He broke his mirror holding hand last week  and was apparently having a great deal of difficulty with his hand in the cast over the weekend    I may very well be 1 doc running a 2 doc office for the next 6 weeks or so very soon.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Anxiously awaiting my business partner's return from the orthopedic surgeon.  He broke his mirror holding hand last week  and was apparently having a great deal of difficulty with his hand in the cast over the weekend    I may very well be 1 doc running a 2 doc office for the next 6 weeks or so very soon.



H'mm  hope that doesn't cut into your  "hill time" doc !


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2009)

Calling orthopedic doctors, trying to get an appointment for this week


----------



## WJenness (Feb 2, 2009)

Just finished setting up my unemployment claim on the MA unemployment website... they make it very nice... Call / go in to the office and answer a questionnaire, wait a couple days, log in to the website, answer a couple more questions, sign up for direct deposit, log in each week to do your claim.

Hopefully I won't be claiming for long. I have a pretty solid opportunity on Wednesday. Everyone keep your fingers crossed for me.

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 2, 2009)

Gettin ready to pack my gear for a 5 day trip to Jay, doesn't look like this current coastal storm will contribute much if anything at this point. Back to Clipper and LE watch.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Gettin ready to pack my gear for a 5 day trip to Jay, doesn't look like this current coastal storm will contribute much if anything at this point. Back to Clipper and LE watch.



5 day trip? seeing we haven't seen you here much lately I thought you've been away skiing already. Have a good trip.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2009)

just back from a brisk 2 miler  getting packed up for skiing tomorrow


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2009)

Sitting in class very friggin bored. Tonights lecture topic: Anatomy of a computer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sitting in class very friggin bored. Tonights lecture topic: Anatomy of a computer.



I thought you weren't taking classes this semester..

I spent the past 2 hours walking around town...I had lunch at Sweetwaters along with two wheat beers...then had a whisky coke at the Cadillac Grille and then a whisky Coke at the Silver Dollar Bar @ the Wort hotel. There were two ladies from New York City whose flight to Denver was cancelled as well..and they were having a liquid lunch as well..they're going tubing at Snow King at 4PM..screw tubing I want to keep drinking..


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2009)

I had a change of heart.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought you weren't taking classes this semester..
> 
> I spent the past 2 hours walking around town...I had lunch at Sweetwaters along with two wheat beers...then had a whisky coke at the Cadillac Grille and then a whisky Coke at the Silver Dollar Bar @ the Wort hotel. There were two ladies from New York City whose flight to Denver was cancelled as well..and they were having a liquid lunch as well..they're going tubing at Snow King at 4PM..screw tubing I want to keep drinking..



Are you burnt?:dunce:  You don't have to stop drinking to go tubing(w/ ladies):beer:

Get on it and get pics


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 2, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> This game was even better than last year's .. half time show was too ..



No way was this game better than last years.  The underdog did not win this time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 2, 2009)

twinplanx said:


> Are you burnt?:dunce:  You don't have to stop drinking to go tubing(w/ ladies):beer:
> 
> Get on it and get pics



I think they're lesbians..:razz:


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I think they're lesbians..:razz:



EVEN BETTER!!!  Thats like the holy grail of single horndogs!!!:idea:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2009)

My 85 year old grandfather just added me as a friend on Facebook

I love the internetwork

edit:  I just looked at his profile, he's been on FB since May of '08.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> H'mm  hope that doesn't cut into your  "hill time" doc !



He's casted up and while I was in the office this AM trying to figure out how to hold the mirror which us dentists use not just for vision but also for retracting the cheek and tongue


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2009)

finishing breakfast  will be @ Titus  for first chair @ 9:30 this am -- wash , rinse repeat  tomorrow


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2009)

Using my office managers computer, since mine won't boot and is making a VERY bad sound this AM


----------



## severine (Feb 3, 2009)

Trying to wake up, waiting for the ibuprofen to kick in--the knee is not happy this morning. Then I have a TON of homework to do before class tonight.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Using my office managers computer, since mine won't boot and is making a VERY bad sound this AM


did you ever get your sign replaced?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 3, 2009)

deju vu of yesterday..hoping my flight leaves at 12:55PM to Chicago..11AM shuttle..


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> deju vu of yesterday..hoping my flight leaves at 12:55PM to Chicago..11AM shuttle..



Good luck.  Solid inch of fluffy white on the ground already


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Good luck.  Solid inch of fluffy white on the ground already



Hopefully my Chciago to Allentown flight is OK..that's not till tonight..I want to ski Utah in March..if I keep getting pushed back..I might as well just fly to Salt Lake City..lol


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> did you ever get your sign replaced?



In the office, just waiting to get approval from the town to put it back up


----------



## Euler (Feb 3, 2009)

Moping on the couch, zoned out from vicoden, researching treatments for shattered clavicles.


----------



## severine (Feb 3, 2009)

Cooking meatballs and baking homemade bread.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2009)

Waiting for someone to get numb so I can make them a few ounces lighter courtesy of a couple of their wisdom teeth


----------



## WJenness (Feb 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Using my office managers computer, since mine won't boot and is making a VERY bad sound this AM



I know a certain unemployed forum poster who could help you with that...

;-)

Chilling on the couch watching some cash cab watching the snow fall... I should have gone to WaWa.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2009)

Just back from another great day of skiing, . Went solo today lots of runs  really bright and sunny with  hero snow in the am 

Then in  early  afternoon the COLD wave hit  and stupid me i changed from mittens to gloves and dropped a layer at lunch - heading back up tomorrow with some buddies


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 3, 2009)

About to get Phelped!!!


----------



## severine (Feb 3, 2009)

Trying to warm up. Even though I wasn't cold when I was earning my turns tonight (FAR from it), I'm freezing now! EEEK! I should be doing homework... I'm so easily distracted right now.


----------



## hardline (Feb 3, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I know a certain unemployed forum poster who could help you with that...
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...



i hate that show now.

i used to think it was real and you might actually get the cab so i would pass on cabs trying to get a van. then my friend olivia was on the show. it turns out you answer a ad on craigs list then they tell you where to be and the pick you up. i am pissed i gave up so manny cabs.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

going through a ton of bills


----------



## severine (Feb 4, 2009)

Up from pukey kid #2 this week... and thankful for Brian's help. But tired as heck...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

Insomniac mode..Jet-lagged..looking at bills..I did a giant load of laundry and cleaned the snow off my car..I'm looking forward to uploading my Jackson Hole pictures tomorrow at work..I need to clear out the camara so I can use it to take pictures of tombstones..anyway I have a zillion threads to catch up on here..JEA!!!!


----------



## severine (Feb 4, 2009)

I swear I had no more than 2.5 hours of cumulative sleep last night... very little consecutive. Ugh. I feel like poop.


----------



## danny p (Feb 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> About to get Phelped!!!



ha ha ha!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2009)

Heading off to Philly to meet with my new boss on "roles and responsibilities" as he like to call the meeting.  I'm calling it the "I'm bored as hell and your not giving me challenging work" meeting.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2009)

Wondering how a snowstorm that manages to drop atmost 3" over a 12ish hour window can manage to shut down many,many,many school systems for an afternoon one day and then delay their opening the next


----------



## Geoff (Feb 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Wondering how a snowstorm that manages to drop atmost 3" over a 12ish hour window can manage to shut down many,many,many school systems for an afternoon one day and then delay their opening the next



The people making the closing decisions are government workers.  Is there any reason to wonder?


The carafe for my coffee maker is on a FEDEX truck somewhere between Lebanon, NH and Killington.  I broke the previous one on Friday.  Green tea isn't quite cuttin' it.

I'm gettin' organized to put my ski gear on and go take some runs.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 4, 2009)

Bagged skiing today its 25 Below zero this am  we'll re-schedule for either tomorrow or friday


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

Eating lunch..I still have over 280 threads to read on here..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2009)

Just listening to the sounds coming out of the part of my office where an oral surgeon rents space from us a few afternoons a week - quite the set of lungs on the patient in that chair right now


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just listening to the sounds coming out of the part of my office where an oral surgeon rents space from us a few afternoons a week - quite the set of lungs on the patient in that chair right now


Negative stoke.  

I'm drinking heavy.  3rd rum and coke.  I'm only talking to my wife via facebook im just to annoy her:razz:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2009)

watching American Idol


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> watching American Idol


yeah, that too!  eating an omelet for dinner

rum & coke #4


----------



## hardline (Feb 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Negative stoke.
> 
> I'm drinking heavy.  3rd rum and coke.  I'm only talking to my wife via facebook im just to annoy her:razz:



yo just stand next to her and text her that should get her nice and fired up

just finished watching all the episodes of fringe and im just about to get lost


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

drinking beer..eating ribs..


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2009)

hardline said:


> yo just stand next to her and text her that should get her nice and fired up
> 
> just finished watching all the episodes of fringe and im just about to get lost


She's sitting right next to me!!!   Not gonna get any, anytime soon if I keep this shit up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> She's sitting right next to me!!!   Not gonna get any, anytime soon if I keep this shit up.




Hey at least you have a chance of getting some tonight..better than my chances are match.com..:idea:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hey at least you have a chance of getting some tonight..better than my chances are match.com..:idea:



tru dat

rum & coke # 5...out of rum...gonna need to switch to beers


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> tru dat
> 
> rum & coke # 5...out of rum...gonna need to switch to beers



life is tough..:idea:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> life is tough..:idea:


getting some quality post-whoring in tonghgt D?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> getting some quality post-whoring in tonghgt D?



I still have 195 unread threads on hear and come hell or high water..I'd like to read them all..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2009)

Watching Lost


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Negative stoke.
> 
> I'm drinking heavy.  3rd rum and coke.  I'm only talking to my wife via facebook im just to annoy her:razz:



Hey, I also resemble that scenario in my house now too!  Me and the wife are both on the couch with our laptops open   She's facebooking and I'm AZ'ing.  Sooner or later one of us will have to join the others favorite site


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching Lost



+1


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Hey, I also resemble that scenario in my house now too!  Me and the wife are both on the couch with our laptops open   She's facebooking and I'm AZ'ing.  Sooner or later one of us will have to join the others favorite site



:-D

i'm facebooking, AZ'ing, reading emails and general surfing, my wife is next to me on her laptop playing Webkinz...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Negative stoke.
> 
> I'm drinking heavy.  3rd rum and coke.  I'm only talking to my wife via facebook im just to annoy her:razz:





drjeff said:


> Hey, I also resemble that scenario in my house now too!  Me and the wife are both on the couch with our laptops open   She's facebooking and I'm AZ'ing.  Sooner or later one of us will have to join the others favorite site





gmcunni said:


> :-D
> 
> i'm facebooking, AZ'ing, reading emails and general surfing, my wife is next to me on her laptop playing Webkinz...



Ain't marriage great    (or atleast multi-laptop marriages! :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Ain't marriage great    (or atleast multi-laptop marriages! :lol:


Separate laptops = happy marriage!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Separate laptops = happy marriage!



+1!!!!!


----------



## severine (Feb 4, 2009)

Cleaning more puked on laundry.


----------



## krisskis (Feb 4, 2009)

working and facebooking....anyone want to be my friend on FB?  

Kristine DeLorenzo

I LOVE friends...hehehe.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2009)

krisskis said:


> working and facebooking....anyone want to be my friend on FB?
> 
> Kristine DeLorenzo
> 
> I LOVE friends...hehehe.



There's an AlpineZone group FYI.


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2009)

Shhhh! You gave away the secret! 

Me... well, the sickness in the house has now hit me. I'm feeling miserable right now.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2009)

Trying to stay warm.  The stupid blower on the furnace at my office ISN'T workign this AM   The furnace is running, there's warm in in the duct immediately adjacent to the furnace, the oil tank is full, just nothign to push the warm air into the office     Hopefully the service guys will get here soon, especially since ALOT of the materials I use in the office are quite temperature sensitive


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 5, 2009)

sitting in class, arguing about europe.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2009)

Attending my regular Thursday morning conference calls.  Then I'll shower and head down to the office.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2009)

ARGGHH it was 22 below zero this am with killer windchill so i bagged skiing again and to make matters worse i fell off the back porch roof ( shoveling the roof) and yanked out one quad muscle yesterday 

.Altho was dammned lucky that was the extent of it , luckily the  snowbanks were high enough and SOFT


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2009)

Back from the dentist. Making some tea to warm up after standing in the wind to fill up the car.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

working on a funeral home database..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2009)

Enjoying the once again flowing hot air coming out of the baseboard heaters in my office   Thank you oil company service tech!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2009)

Off to the orthopaedic doc to find out why my knee hurts


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2009)

Feeling awful. Counting the minutes til I can take a nap and hopefully sleep some of this off.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

Leaving work soon..I was going to ski afterwork but I'm tired and not psyched about the wind and cold so I'll save my energy for Friday afternoon, Saturday morning and Sunday morning...I'm psyched about the PASR day at Blue this Saturday..

Oh yeah..going to the beer store to pick up some Long Trail blackberry wheat..I haven't had any in 2 whole weeks..my favorite beer..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2009)

Just finished doing our  2008 fed  &state taxes  , now gotta do our2009 state estimated tax payments


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just finished doing our  2008 fed  &state taxes  , now gotta do our2009 state estimated tax payments



Reminds me that I need to do my taxes soon..I'm home from work..taking out the garbage and cleaning my place..Long Trail Blackberry wheat is in the freezer..for fast coolness..I guess keeping them on my balconey would be equally affective..this is my last rest day before a 7-week skiing bender at Blue mountain to end the ski season..


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Off to the orthopaedic doc to find out why my knee hurts


Back from the doc....good news, nothing really serious.  Mild arthritis in both knees, more prevalent in the left knee, nothing that can't be compensated with a standard leg muscle building exercise program (hamstrings, quads and calf).  Skiing on it won't make matters worse, but he said I should take it easy...no diamonds or moguls.  If I don't start working on the muscles, he said I should expect the pain increase while skiing.  

Off to the sign up at a gym at 6!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2009)

watching GSS pad his post count


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Back from the doc....good news, nothing really serious.  Mild arthritis in both knees, more prevalent in the left knee, nothing that can't be compensated with a standard leg muscle building exercise program (hamstrings, quads and calf).  Skiing on it won't make matters worse, but he said I should take it easy...no diamonds or moguls.  If I don't start working on the muscles, he said I should expect the pain increase while skiing.
> 
> Off to the sign up at a gym at 6!



did he recommend any specific exercises with skiing in mind?  isn't MORE skiing good leg exercise?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Back from the doc....good news, nothing really serious.  Mild arthritis in both knees, more prevalent in the left knee, nothing that can't be compensated with a standard leg muscle building exercise program (hamstrings, quads and calf).  Skiing on it won't make matters worse, but he said I should take it easy...no diamonds or moguls.  If I don't start working on the muscles, he said I should expect the pain increase while skiing.
> 
> Off to the sign up at a gym at 6!



Sounds like nice cruising for a while for you Root, and that should leave you with extra energy to do a few more beer curls apres ski!  :beer: 

Right now I'm procrastinating doing my paperwork for the day


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> did he recommend any specific exercises with skiing in mind?  isn't MORE skiing good leg exercise?



not specifically, any resistance exercise that has emphasis on the leg muscle groups.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Back from the doc....good news, nothing really serious.  Mild arthritis in both knees, more prevalent in the left knee, nothing that can't be compensated with a standard leg muscle building exercise program (hamstrings, quads and calf).  Skiing on it won't make matters worse, but he said I should take it easy...no diamonds or moguls.  If I don't start working on the muscles, he said I should expect the pain increase while skiing.
> 
> Off to the sign up at a gym at 6!



So will you be at the Blue PASR day?  I'll be happy to cruise lazy mile..with Razors closed for the PARA GS races..Challenge is gonna be a clusterf@ck..I'm really happy it's nothing serious. 3 seasons ago I fell hard on my shoulder/upper arm on Barneys Bumps but luckily the X-rays showed no bone damage..from the pain I thought I broke my arm..I skied 2 days and carrying my skis was so rough..Get on an eliptical machine.,or exercise bike to burn alot of acids out of your legs..then you can have more steezy vert days..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> watching GSS pad his post count



There are just so many threads to read on here..Being on the internet 10-15 minutes at a shot in JHole was rough..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2009)

Right now I'm waiting for 2 of my hygienists to finish up with their last patients so I can check them and head home


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So will you be at the Blue PASR day?  I'll be happy to cruise lazy mile..with Razors closed for the PARA GS races..Challenge is gonna be a clusterf@ck..I'm really happy it's nothing serious. 3 seasons ago I fell hard on my shoulder/upper arm on Barneys Bumps but luckily the X-rays showed no bone damage..from the pain I thought I broke my arm..I skied 2 days and carrying my skis was so rough..Get on an eliptical machine.,or exercise bike to burn alot of acids out of your legs..then you can have more steezy vert days..


I'm pretty sure I'll be there.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be there.



Hell yeah..I haven't skied with you in almost 3 weeks..anyway I'm still drinking beer..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2009)

packing my ski gear for an early am start tomorrow


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2009)

Watching a repeat episode of CSI


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching a repeat episode of CSI



+1


----------



## Geoff (Feb 5, 2009)

Watching Celtics - Lakers


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2009)

watching Hell's Kitchen


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

drinking beer


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2009)

watching the NYC red bull snowboarding event on TV.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2009)

Watching Heli Loggers on TLC HD


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2009)

breakfast then outta here for a day of skiing - cya


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 6, 2009)

Getting ready for work..a mild 17 degrees outside..warm air is moving in..


----------



## Euler (Feb 6, 2009)

Just helped get the kids off t school.  Now settling in for another day of Hydrocodone enhanced rest and reading.  I just finished _The White Tiger_...good book, like _Confederacy of Dunces_ set in India.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 6, 2009)

Trying to caffeine up for the day


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2009)

Euler said:


> Just helped get the kids off t school.  Now settling in for another day of Hydrocodone enhanced rest and reading.  I just finished _The White Tiger_...good book, like _Confederacy of Dunces_ set in India.



Now Euler, would _The White Tiger_ still be a good book *WITHOUT* the hydrocodone enhanced mental effects    :lol:

Right now I'm smack dab in the middle of my morning caffeine loading session!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 6, 2009)

Eating a Fiber One Toaster Pastry and drinking some coffee.  Wait, isn't this the breakfast thread?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Eating a Fiber One Toaster Pastry and drinking some coffee.  *Wait, isn't this the breakfast thread?*



It is atleast for about 3 hours a day


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2009)

Trying to pull myself together so I can bring my daughter to a make-up pre-school session. At least I don't feel quite so much like there's an alien in my stomach today...


----------



## Geoff (Feb 6, 2009)

Getting organized to go skiing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 6, 2009)

Drinking Starbucks and getting started with work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 6, 2009)

working on a funeral home database..


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2009)

Home from pre-school and running errands with the kids. Feeling much better. After I catch up here, I need to do some homework.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 6, 2009)

Making asian cole slaw for a pot luck one of the local inns has every Friday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 6, 2009)

Back from skiing..it's Beer thirty


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 6, 2009)

Heading out skiing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2009)

Back from a fantastic day of skiing freshies over a nice deep base,  blue skies , sunny 20 degrees  i'm in hog heaven . Going to see Gran Torino in hr


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 6, 2009)

Just got home from day 1 at the gym. Really nice facility.  Like the hot tub.  I will probabily stop by there on my way home from Blue tomorrow just to go for a little swim & hot tub.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just got home from day 1 at the gym. Really nice facility.  Like the hot tub.  I will probabily stop by there on my way home from Blue tomorrow just to go for a little swim & hot tub.



Regular gym or one that specializes in rehab work?


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Regular gym or one that specializes in rehab work?


Overpriced gym that caters towards the customer's ego's.  

http://www.lifetimefitness.com/
Berkeley Heights, NJ location


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2009)

I should be doing homework...but I'm exhausted. Think I'm going to bed.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Overpriced gym that caters towards the customer's ego's.
> 
> http://www.lifetimefitness.com/
> Berkeley Heights, NJ location



WOW, nice place!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 6, 2009)

I won my way into a $40,000 guarenteed tournement through a Satallite with frequent player points on Pokerstars..I'm playing pretty bad so far but still have a fair amount of chips..about 20 big blinds so I have alot of play yet.  I just won a nice pot slow playing pocket Kings and being bet into..I knew my opponent had 10s or Js..Hopefully I can cash this tournement and play a larger tournement with the proceeds..I've outlasted the majority of the field but the bubble has yet to break..


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> WOW, nice place!


The one on the webpage is a Platinum level club.  Mine is a Onyx.  I don't have the slightest clue what the difference is.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2009)

Watching Mike Rowe deliver some calves on _Dirty Jobs_ and waiting for the arrival of my wife and daughter up here in VT any time now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 7, 2009)

getting ready to go ski at Blue for PASR day!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> getting ready to go ski at Blue for PASR day!



Holla


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 7, 2009)

What am I doing right now?
I'm wondering what Brian thinks of his wife's attitude toward skis based on this post
http://www.theskidiva.com/forums/showthread.php?p=90435#post90435


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm back from skiing Blue mountain..I had a runin with the idiot ski patroller Johann Buckley who put me and Atomic Jeff in the database..


----------



## severine (Feb 7, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> What am I doing right now?
> I'm wondering what Brian thinks of his wife's attitude toward skis based on this post
> http://www.theskidiva.com/forums/showthread.php?p=90435#post90435




You're sooooooooooo BAD!



Right now, getting the kiddo ready to head to my cousin's baby shower...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> What am I doing right now?
> I'm wondering what Brian thinks of his wife's attitude toward skis based on this post
> http://www.theskidiva.com/forums/showthread.php?p=90435#post90435



:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2009)

hanging new cabinets in the kitchen.  unfortunately the battery on the drill died 1/2 thru the job so i'm on a break while it recharges.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 7, 2009)

drinking beer


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2009)

Watching _Reel Thrills_ on RSN, getting ready to to fire up the grill for some burgers and crack open a few beers :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2009)

sitting on the couch with a headache. going to dinner @ Outback tonight.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2009)

dinner then watch FIS world championships that i taped earlier today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 7, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> sitting on the couch with a headache. going to dinner @ Outback tonight.



hell yeah..I hope you bump the dinner thread..

eating corned beef on a bagel..drinking beer


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 7, 2009)

severine said:


> You're sooooooooooo BAD!
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, getting the kiddo ready to head to my cousin's baby shower...





bvibert said:


> :lol:



Right now, I'm feeling the love of my friends 

I want a ski that will spank me HARD!!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Right now, I'm feeling the love of my friends
> 
> I want a ski that will spank me HARD!!!



That sounds like a conversation that you need to be having with your husband!


----------



## hardline (Feb 7, 2009)

just finished beer number 6 and trying to stretch my wisdoms to fit my big head. time to pass out. i think im going to get first chair at the creek tomorrow and break out my 187 race board for a few runs till the rest of the crew shows up around 10ish.


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm getting ready to go skiing for the day.


My Husband is planted on the sofa ready to watch Speed TV all day long.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 8, 2009)

Heading to Ski Sundown to get a few hours of skiing in.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2009)

breakfast , newspapers , more FIS skiing today,  then tomorrow heading out for Titus in the am


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm looking out my window at Superstar drinking a cup of coffee.  It's 34F, overcast, and windy here at 2000' and it's certainly below freezing up on the hill.  I've lost 2/3 of my snow pack.  The high speed quad has people in maybe every 10th chair.  There are people on Superstar but they aren't moving much.  The weather doesn't look promising later in the week.  It looks like I'm going to be on machine groomed snowmaking trails for a week until the weather pattern improves.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 8, 2009)

Back from skiing..drinking Sugar free Redbull..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2009)

Home from Mount Snow, watching some TV, going to clean up the house a bit and think about what I'll be adding to the "what's for dinner" thread in a little bit.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2009)

Watching the Pro Bowl, and inspite of Chris Collinsworth's presence  uke: wishing I was in Honolulu right now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 8, 2009)

At my parents house..eating a pretzal drinking Rolling rock..listening to the melting snow..still a decent amount left on the ground..


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2009)

watching the Freestyle comp on Versus.


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2009)

Just finished putting together gift bags for my daughter's pre-school Valentine's Day party tomorrow.

Need to do Linguistics homework.


----------



## hardline (Feb 8, 2009)

just got back from the creek rode from 8 to 5 today. pretty tired from the last 2 days


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2009)

Getting set for a guilt free night of TV watching, since I'm in CT and my wife and kids are in VT tonight


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Getting set for a guilt free night of TV watching, since I'm in CT and my wife and kids are in VT tonight


what...no beers involved?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> what...no beers involved?



Not yet.  I'm feeling a bit too lazy to go downstairs at the moment and raid the beer fridge  and it is a "school night" for me, so I need to limit my consumption [size=-4]to no more than a 6 pack[/size]  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Not yet.  I'm feeling a bit too lazy to go downstairs at the moment and raid the beer fridge  and it is a "school night" for me, so I need to limit my consumption [SIZE=-4]to no more than a 6 pack[/SIZE]  :beer:



LOL.  Opening my 1st Blackbeary Wheat


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> LOL.  Opening my 1st Blackbeary Wheat



I think I'm feeling my arm being twisted right now  :lol:  And just in time for a commercial break! :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2009)

Right now I'm "recovering" from a twisted arm  :lol:







Out of Blackbeary  but there's plenty of Double Bag in the beer fridge  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm "recovering" from a twisted arm  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't get any Blackbeary for the Superbowl, so I picked up a case of Hef, keeping my last 12 of BW in reserve.  Got 2 Hef's and 8 BW's left to help wash down the very spicy ribs I made in the Orion last weekend  :beer:


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2009)

_Trying_ to do my Linguistics homework. It's not going well. I'm starting to really hate this class.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I couldn't get any Blackbeary for the Superbowl, so I picked up a case of Hef, keeping my last 12 of BW in reserve.  Got 2 Hef's and 8 BW's left to help wash down the very spicy ribs I made in the Orion last weekend  :beer:



I have two 22 oz Coffee Stouts and a 6-pack of Hef in my fridge.  I'm not a fan of their blackberry wheat.  At the brewery, I've swapped over to Coffee Stout until they run out.  I should probably buy myself a breathalizyer to keep myself out of trouble.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2009)

severine said:


> _Trying_ to do my Linguistics homework. It's not going well. I'm starting to really hate this class.



Linguistics with Whte Clam Sauce.  Mmmmm.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I have two 22 oz Coffee Stouts and a 6-pack of Hef in my fridge.  I'm not a fan of their blackberry wheat.  At the brewery, I've swapped over to Coffee Stout until they run out.  I should probably buy myself a breathalizyer to keep myself out of trouble.


$5 free shipping.
http://www.ledshoppe.com/Product/hou/HE1031.htm


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> $5 free shipping.
> http://www.ledshoppe.com/Product/hou/HE1031.htm



I was actually looking at something more accurate.  This is $50.00 on eBay.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 9, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I was actually looking at something more accurate.  This is $50.00 on eBay.



I want one..more for my own curiosity...the last time I went through a field sobriety test was actually between Rutland and Killington.  I had two whisky cokes and I blew a .026 so in theory I could have had 5.  But who knows how strong they made them.  

Right now I'm getting ready for another week of work.  I have one family coming in later this morning to pick out a monument and need to work on a database..but I'll be bringing my ski clothes with me to work for a RAW session


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2009)

As they say on the CT State Police commercials:


> Buzzed driving IS drunk driving.




Trying to wake up and get my act together. Busy day today.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2009)

Just sitting at my desk in the office, caffeine loading, waiting for the games of the day to begin


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2009)

Sitting at home, quite sick.  Trying to get motivated to drive to the office, so I can pick up some cold medicine on the way.


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sitting at home, quite sick.  Trying to get motivated to drive to the office, so I can pick up some cold medicine on the way.


I'm playing catch up at my office after taking some time off.

As for you Root!  Stay home!
I run a business where tough guys work sick and spread the crud to everyone else in our work force. That sucks.  I'd rather have a worker call in sick than spread the crud to others.

Take care of yourself.  You're worth it... or aren't you?


----------



## hardline (Feb 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sitting at home, quite sick.  Trying to get motivated to drive to the office, so I can pick up some cold medicine on the way.



i had a hella of a time getting up this morning. nose was all stuffed and i got that "shit i feel a cold comming on" felling.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 9, 2009)

hardline said:


> i had a hella of a time getting up this morning. nose was all stuffed and i got that "shit i feel a cold comming on" felling.



you get sick alot..too much partying and f@cking model chicks..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 9, 2009)

Trying to wrap things up at work before skiing on this beautiful afternoon


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2009)

Back from preschool. My daughter has been invited to her first non-family birthday party! 

Finishing up some homework before class tonight...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'm playing catch up at my office after taking some time off.
> 
> As for you Root! Stay home!
> I run a business where tough guys work sick and spread the crud to everyone else in our work force. That sucks. I'd rather have a worker call in sick than spread the crud to others.
> ...


 


hardline said:


> i had a hella of a time getting up this morning. nose was all stuffed and i got that "shit i feel a cold comming on" felling.


 
I had to go out to get some cold medicine anyway, and CVS is on the way to the office, so I went in anyway. Not that it really matters, as I'm the only one here today.

edit: coming in was worth it, as I finally got cable installed in here.  Now I'm watching "College" via on-demand.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I want one..more for my own curiosity...the last time I went through a field sobriety test was actually between Rutland and Killington.  I had two whisky cokes and I blew a .026 so in theory I could have had 5.  But who knows how strong they made them.



I just pulled the trigger and bought an AlcoHawk Precision breathalyzer on eBay for $49.00 including free shipping.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2009)

Sitting in class. Tonights lab requires

Open web browser
Google yourself
Download 8 programs from download.com
Find the best price on an ipod touch 8gb
Learn how PayPal works
Find out what software application thinkfree.com offers. 

I'm really going to have to start getting wasted before class.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sitting in class. Tonights lab requires
> 
> Open web browser
> Google yourself
> ...



seriously??? :-?   what class is this?


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2009)

Getting ready for class.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> seriously??? :-?   what class is this?


Seriously. Tech 2920 - Computers in Technology. It's a Sophmore level class. I'm actually a Junior, so that must be why this seems really simple. :smash:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2009)

Back from another  great day @ Titus -- 3 inches of fresh over pp . sunny 20 degrees  . Got 30 runs and had first tracks again today damn it was saweeeeet skiing hated to leave .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 9, 2009)

back from a RAW session at Blue..eating steak..drinking beer..catching up on a Zillion threads on here..


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, so I'll be honest, I skipped out on doing the lab work.  I asked the professor if I could do the lab work on my personal laptop and he said that would be no problem.

As I was walking out, I overheard 3 of my classmates talking about how they have no idea what he's talking about.:roll:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2009)

Watching 24 as I'm flipping back and forth between AZ and Facebook on the laptop as my wife is Facebooking away on her laptop on the otherside of the couch


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching 24 as I'm flipping back and forth between AZ and Facebook on the laptop as my wife is Facebooking away on her laptop on the otherside of the couch


I've been sending out some Ghetto Drinks on FB tonight.  Mad Dog 20/20 anyone?:grin:


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2009)

Back from class and eating some of the kielbasa/kale/potato/cheese casserole I made for dinner but didn't have time to enjoy with my family. Figuring out what needs to be done tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 9, 2009)

Online poker tournement..playing great..I'll give up sleep for a big score.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 10, 2009)

Getting ready for work.  I have a meeting out in Ivyland PA today, and I just realized I left the projector in my office.  crap


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2009)

Getting ready to make a patient less wise (time for them to loose a wisdom tooth  )


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 10, 2009)

no skiing for next 3 days weather sucks altho right now its ok but will soon deteriorate. Friday looks like next possible date if the damn niar doesn'r screw it up too badly


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2009)

Getting the kids ready so I can go to the Y and exercise.


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2009)

Back from the Y and I feel so peaceful. Considering I haven't run since November, it went very well: 22 consecutive minutes of running on the treadmill @ 4.5mph with incline intervals (0-3 but it's a start), plus 20 more minutes of walking @ 3.9mph. Then I did 5 minutes of backwards elliptical for my knees. Can't wait to go back tomorrow!

So right now... well, now that I have the stew going for tonight, I'm going to catch up on a few things then hop in the shower.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2009)

Right now I'm counting down the minutes until my business partner finishes up on his last patient so we can goto lunch.  The 'ol stomach is empty and making some serious noises right now!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2009)

I just visited a few cemeteries..now eating lunch..


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2009)

Chugging Bacardi Gold on the rocks.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2009)

Getting ready for 6ish hours of sleep - especially since my laptop just told me that I'm almost out of battery life and I'm just too lazy right now to go find where I left the wall charger cord


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready for 6ish hours of sleep - especially since my laptop just told me that I'm almost out of battery life and I'm just too lazy right now to go find where I left the wall charger cord




One of these days I'll leave enough time for a Mickey D's Breakfast..I haven't had one of those since the Bush Administration..:dunce:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Chugging Bacardi Gold on the rocks.



Hell yeah..you know you can send virtual drinks on facebook...HighWayStar, thanks for the Zima..:dunce:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2009)

putting together powerpoint for a meeting tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2009)

Translating 100+ words into German for my Linguistics project. Then I have to figure out their pronunciations and transcribe them into International Phonetic Alphabet (IPA). Fun, fun!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Translating 100+ words into German for my Linguistics project. Then I have to figure out their pronunciations and transcribe them into International Phonetic Alphabet (IPA). Fun, fun!



You should see if this helps you make the translations:






-w


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol: It was very tempting. I could claim that I was drinking beer to make things more authentic, right? But then it would have to be German beer...

BTW, the list is translated but I still haven't transcribed into the phonetic alphabet. I looked over the rest of what I have to do for the next part of this project that is due and I'm quite unhappy with it. Good thing there's the internet for research.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

back from a local cemetery...going skiing in 24 minutes..


----------



## Geoff (Feb 11, 2009)

About to head out to happy hour after a day in spring conditions


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2009)

Linguistics project... picking apart the phonemes of the German consonant system. Then I have to move on to vowels, and then find word examples for each on my chart. Twould be easier if I knew German, of course.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Good thing there's the internet for research.



Not true... the internet is for porn...

ask these guys:






-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: It was very tempting. I could claim that I was drinking beer to make things more authentic, right? But then it would have to be German beer...
> 
> BTW, the list is translated but I still haven't transcribed into the phonetic alphabet. I looked over the rest of what I have to do for the next part of this project that is due and I'm quite unhappy with it. Good thing there's the internet for research.



http://dict.leo.org/?lang=en


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> http://dict.leo.org/?lang=en


Thanks, Jens. My friend Kether also sent me there.  Now all I need is for the kids to stop pestering me and be quiet so I can actually listen and figure it out... :roll:


----------



## Geoff (Feb 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Linguistics project... picking apart the phonemes of the German consonant system. Then I have to move on to vowels, and then find word examples for each on my chart. Twould be easier if I knew German, of course.



_Ein Bier, bitte_


There really isn't anything else you need to know.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2009)

about to head to the gym


----------



## hardline (Feb 11, 2009)

sitting at pourhouse upperwest. i ahve to wait till  the dj comes in at 11 so i can set the limiters on the system. not what i really want to do but i can drink as much as i want.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2009)

Doing some new vehicle research


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2009)

severine said:


> My friend Kether also sent me there.



That's a cool name.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

back from skiing..ready for dinner and beer


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> That's a cool name.


IIRC, it's actually a nickname; combo of her first and middle names. But I've always known her as Kether and that's what she'll always be to me. 

Right now, I'm wondering why I keep trying to keep things safe...because I only end up hiding them on myself, never to be found again. This time, it's my backup wallet that had a bunch of different gift cards and my debit card to my old personal account. I remember taking it out of my purse as I went out the door (so I wouldn't lose it), and I can't for the life of me remember where I put it. Of course, the boy could have very easily found it and tossed it... he likes to do that. But it's driving me nuts right now.


----------



## hardline (Feb 11, 2009)

drinking way to much beer waiting for the dj to role in, at least i ahve friends here and cute girls.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2009)

watching American Idol


----------



## drjeff (Feb 13, 2009)

Watching heli-loggers


----------



## air0rmc (Feb 13, 2009)

Just getting settled at office .Things are on delay due to late aircraft so I'm surfing for reviews of my new Salomon MISSION RS 8 ski boots .I'm picking my skis up today after work .I should never have tried them on .The dalbello Axion 7 was also very nice for my foot shape .I hope I made the right choice .


----------



## drjeff (Feb 13, 2009)

Getting ready for another day at work, although mentally I'm already 1/2way to Vermont to make some turns this weekend


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 13, 2009)

just got out of bed and waiting for the almighty coffee pot to beep ready so I can actually wake up

thankfully, I'm working from home today


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 13, 2009)

maple oatmeal w/banana coffee  happy that we got 6 inches of fresh on the mtn  25 -55 in base with all trails open -- makes for a good weekend


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2009)

Getting ready to go to the Y... going to try lap swimming today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 13, 2009)

severine said:


> Getting ready to go to the Y... going to try lap swimming today.


I did 500 meters on Wednesday.  I thought I was going to die.  When I was a kid, I once swam a mile in 26 minutes, but back then, I used to swim a mile a day.

Sitting on a con-call, discussing the launch of a product that hasn't even made it into testing yet.  Marketing is out of control.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

I helped set a $7,000 tombstone..sold a $4,000 tombstone and am leaving work at Noon to ski..


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2009)

severine said:


> Getting ready to go to the Y... going to try lap swimming today.





RootDKJ said:


> I did 500 meters on Wednesday.  I thought I was going to die.  When I was a kid, I once swam a mile in 26 minutes, but back then, I used to swim a mile a day.


I used to be able to swim the length of the Y pool underwater without coming up once for air. When I was in 6th grade. LOL!

Didn't work out today... got there and nobody was in the babysitting room. They closed babysitting 1.5 hrs early with no prior notice. :angry: I REALLY needed to get in a run (and possibly swim) today, too!!!

So now...dishes. Yeah, that's fun.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 13, 2009)

working from home...which today means, laundry and going to give the skis a tune up


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

Back from skiing..I just bought a case of Long Trail blackberry wheat..mmmm


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2009)

Girls' Night Out.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 13, 2009)

Just chilling on the couch in VT.  Very easy ride up tonight inspite of the much heavier than normal volume of traffic on I-91


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

I just cleaned my apartment a little and got my tax stuff and bills organized..a found a $5 bill..Mickey D's breakfast tomorrow..what what..


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2009)

Heading out skiing at Sundown to check out how snow making went. Should have a trip report up early afternoon:-D:smash:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2009)

eating chocolate chip pancakes with turkey sausage with my son and wife.  i added coconut to my cakes.  yummy.....  follow up breakfast with a cup of coffee and bowl of blueberries.  looking forward to chilling with family today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2009)

Back from skiing at Blue..going to add a picture to the Trip report thread in a second..AZers like picture stoke...

Full from corned beef hash and eggs at the Blue mountain drive-inn..I just decided I'm putting off cleaning my apartment until tomorrow afternoon..it makes sense since I'm going to make more of a mess today...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> eating chocolate chip pancakes with turkey sausage with my son and wife.  i added coconut to my cakes.  yummy.....  follow up breakfast with a cup of coffee and bowl of blueberries.  looking forward to chilling with family today.



You sure eat alot of blueberries..antioxidants in blueberries help protect the brain from free-radical damage which can reduce your risk of Parkinson's and Alzheimer's..brain food..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2009)

Just chilling on the couch in VT, looking out the window at Mount Snow on an absolute bluebird afternoon


----------



## severine (Feb 14, 2009)

Home again (yes, Girls' Night Out was an overnight) and hanging with my family. Probably will take the kids out to Friendly's as a treat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2009)

Drinking longtrail blackberry wheat..I just ordered takeout from Outback..40 minutes..there must be alot of Lovebirds getting Outback..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 14, 2009)

just back from another day of great skiing @Titus  bluebird teh 6 inches of pow they got thurs nite was still on several  trails stopped at  our local diner after skiing for some great comfort food . Only bad thing today was  i got a friggin HUGE  grease stain   about 8 inches wide by 4-5 inches high from the lift on one of my new jackets .

Just got thru scrubbing it with Lestoil and also scrubbing in some  GOJO  seems to have taken about 90% of it out ---------------hope the reg detergent that i washing it in takes the rest


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2009)

Freestyle rapping in front of the mirror..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2009)

Getting ready for bed - Going to be another great day for bluebird sky on hill action tommorrow


----------



## severine (Feb 14, 2009)

BTW, Happy V-Day!









Made these for Brian and I think he liked them.  Carrot Cake w/Maple Cream Cheese Frosting:
http://smittenkitchen.com/2008/12/carrot-cake-with-maple-cream-cheese-frosting/#comment-242168

Right now... Brian's trying to fix my laptop. I should go play a video game or something...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2009)

severine said:


> BTW, Happy V-Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look good, bring some of those skiing today, should go go with Steveo's brownies.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2009)

eating microwave popcorn


----------



## Geoff (Feb 15, 2009)

I just pulled a pecan pie out of the oven to drag over to somebody's house as dessert.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 15, 2009)

Getting organized for early am start for skiing with my ski buddies tomorrow morning  .Thursday  the Queen and I  head over to Littleton MA for our annual Prez week/weekend  skiing with our grandkids probably @ Wawa @ nite.

Then  on our way home  Mon - Wed we'll stop in NH /VT ? for 2/3 days of skiing somewhere  there that has the best conditions.


----------



## severine (Feb 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Those look good, bring some of those skiing today, should go go with Steveo's brownies.


:lol: Now I feel bad that I didn't see this before heading out today! I can always bring the tub of extra frosting next week. :lol: (That was made by me, too!)

Right now... home finally and once I finish catching up online, I have a lot of homework to do.


----------



## hammer (Feb 15, 2009)

Had a good steak dinner, and I'm now trying to do some DIY edge sharpening on everyone's skis...headed to Dartmouth Skiway tomorrow and I'm expecting some "firm" conditions...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2009)

Watching the 11 o'clock news


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 15, 2009)

just got back from the bar


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 16, 2009)

After 10 days skiing Blue in a row..I decided to take a rest day so I'm going to hit the eliptical machine but I'm doing it with my eyes shut so I can imagine schussing down the double black diamond steeps of Challenge and razors edge..


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 16, 2009)

Sitting in traffic on the NY thruway, just south of exit 18. Its gonna be a long ride home.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Feb 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sitting in traffic on the NY thruway, just south of exit 18. Its gonna be a long ride home.



287 is having some issues as well in Mahwah just below the 87/17 connection. Heard it on 1010wins. Not sure if NB or SB. Good luck.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 16, 2009)

Just back from skiing Titus 6 of the last 11 days  . Cold today  but good skiing  some icy spots but coverage was super


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 16, 2009)

I worked out hard on the eliptical machine and with weights..now the Sandwich thread is making me hungry..


----------



## hardline (Feb 16, 2009)

animating the logo for the baby phat party that i have to do tomorrow


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2009)

Getting ready to break in an assistant that we just got today who's out on a clinical rotation from the local community college dental assisting program


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

Taking care of the sick boy (again). Seems like he's been sick most of this winter. Also means I can't go to the Y today.  Suxorz. Guess it's another Wii Fit day here. Laugh all you want, but I'm feeling it in my abs today!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

At work stuffing envolopes..I just had someone call to see if I could meet with them for a Saturday appointment...lol..sorry I'm skiing..maybe my Dad will come in..it would be a shame to turn down the business..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> At work stuffing envolopes..I just had someone call to see if I could meet with them for a Saturday appointment...lol..sorry I'm skiing..maybe my Dad will come in..*it would be a shame to turn down the business..*



I'm sure they're just dying to see you guys  :lol:   :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 17, 2009)

given lousy weather predicted for 495 area on  wed / thurs freezinf niar  etc  thinking we'll cancel our trip stay up here and ski teh predicted 9 inches of snow  then maybe next week head into VT


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm sure they're just dying to see you guys  :lol:   :lol:



They didn't seem to excited on the phone...just something they have to get taken care of..


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 17, 2009)

Having a vendor taking us out to lunch at Hooters!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2009)

packing for trip to Seattle.  Skiing on Saturday, not sure where yet. I think it will come down to Stevens Pass or Crystal.  going to keep an eye on weather and make a last minute decision.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 17, 2009)

working late...trying to get some stuff lined up for tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

Listening to some music and postwhoring..the usual..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> packing for trip to Seattle.  Skiing on Saturday, not sure where yet. I think it will come down to Stevens Pass or Crystal.  going to keep an eye on weather and make a last minute decision.



Awesome that you get to ski the Cascades this weekend!!!!


----------



## hardline (Feb 17, 2009)

waiting for the babyphat show to end at byrant park. so the after party can start. im bored


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

hardline said:


> waiting for the babyphat show to end at byrant park. so the after party can start. im bored





Is LLCOOLJ in the house??


----------



## hardline (Feb 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is LLCOOLJ in the house??



naw no celebs yet. but ill let you you know.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 17, 2009)

Out of all the talent I've met in my old job, LL was one of the nicest.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2009)

Watching a really weird episode of Nip/Tuck


----------



## hardline (Feb 17, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Out of all the talent I've met in my old job, LL was one of the nicest.



ll is actually a pretty cool cat. kimora and her new boyfriend are in da house. that actually asked me not to be in the booth. then i said thats fine but dont blame me when the sound shuts off. to which the gave me a glass of bubley


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2009)

In bed. Going to load some programs on my old iBook G4 that Brian revived then try to do some East Asian History reading.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2009)

Doing some hotel/course/flight research for a convention I'm going to in Hawaii later this year


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is LLCOOLJ in the house??


My brother did some recording work (and I think a concert) with LL

Just got home from work...time for some rest


----------



## hardline (Feb 18, 2009)

on the train heading home from the event. had some fun with a few people. to bad i have to go back in tomorrow at 10 am.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2009)

Doing the morning caffiene loading thing


----------



## Euler (Feb 18, 2009)

Home with a sick kid. 102.8 fever.  It's giving me a nice chance to rest the shoulder and myself as well.  My pain's mostly gone during the day, but still can't sleep more than a couple hours at a stretch at night since I've got to be pretty much flat on my back.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Doing the morning caffiene loading thing


+1.  Need extra dose today.  Feel like crap


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 18, 2009)

At work wishing the week was over already. Boss is in Puerto Rico which leaves me to sort thru all his messes.


----------



## severine (Feb 18, 2009)

Cleaning. The landlord is coming in a half hour to sit down with me and the tenant whose ex-husband has been harassing us to come to a solution to the problem. Then it's homework, homework, homework.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 18, 2009)

maple  banana oatmel with Hazlenut coffee now , then wax a few skis for our trip next week -- cancelled our trip to MA tomorrow  lousy weather and skiing in that area looks bleak - we'll ski locally this weekend then go to VT mon or tues for 3 days


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2009)

I just sold a $3,000 tombstone, now about to go to a cemetery and take photos and rubbings before the snain comes..


----------



## severine (Feb 18, 2009)

Procrastinating doing homework.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2009)

Watching lost, doing some surfing on AZ and taking some quizzes on Facebook that demostrate that I retained WWAAYY too much info about 80's music! :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 18, 2009)

Just got home from the gym.  Time for dinner.


----------



## Euler (Feb 19, 2009)

Home again with my still sick son.  Fever =103, caughing like a barking seal, and found out last night one of his classmates has confirmed strep.  I'll probably run him in to the Drs today for a strep test.

I'm really jonesing to ski looking out my window at the 5 inches of new snow that fell last night.  Collarbone is feeling like the ends might have found each other over the past couple days.  Feels "stable" now where it didn't before.  I go to the Ortho next week to find out the prognosis from here on out.  Wish me luck!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2009)

Starting out what I'll 99% guarentee will seem like a SLOW day since I'm taking a vacation day tommorrow and heading upto VT tonight


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 19, 2009)

Recycling & coffee.  Then I'm going to head into work to be an observer in a meeting that I wasn't invited to.  I'm expecting the worst and would be very disappointed if I missed out on the carnage.


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2009)

Euler said:


> Home again with my still sick son.  Fever =103, caughing like a barking seal, and found out last night one of his classmates has confirmed strep.  I'll probably run him in to the Drs today for a strep test.


Sounds like croup. Our son has been sick over the last few days and had that barking cough one night. He's on the mend now, though it sounds like our daughter will be next; she's started coughing today. Run a humidifier or sit with him outside a hot shower and let him breath in the steam. Hope he feels better soon!

Right now, trying to wake up. Can't go to the Y because I have 2 sick kids on my hands.  I will be doing some homework shortly.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

boring slow day at work..skipping skiing afterwork in favor of drinking beer, doing laundry, and packing for VT...27 more hours until I leave..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Recycling & coffee.  Then I'm going to head into work to be an observer in a meeting that I wasn't invited to.  I'm expecting the worst and would be very disappointed if I missed out on the carnage.



dang you have alot of freedom at your job...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> dang you have alot of freedom at your job...


I should have added that the two departments in the meeting have been feuding for years and I used to manage one of them.:argue:

I've got goals and deadlines, just like most other folks.  I just like to get them out of the way as quickly as possible so I can goof off the rest of the time.  That and I'm slow right now.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 19, 2009)

Just finished plowing 5 inches of heavy wet snow -- it'll add nicely to base  but with  freezing niar coming later  its prolly better to ski Mon - Wed somewhere in VT   when it'll have another 4-5 of fresh over this" Sierra Cement " that fell last nite


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

working on a funeral home database...work today sucks..I should have taken off today and driven to VT


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2009)

Getting ready to go see what I'll be able to add to the "what's for lunch thread" in about an hour


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2009)

Browsing POTN (Canon digital photography forums), eating a chicken/mushroom/spinach Lean Pocket, and trying to keep the kids busy so I can get back to my East Asian History homework. I tried reading it out loud to them to get them to go away, but they stayed put. Maybe I should be proud of them... or worried that they're so interested in Communist China in the 1930s and 40s. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

eating quesidillas.drinking long trail..stoked to go to VT tomorrow..


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 19, 2009)

I just got home from the gym to find out that my neighbors house is on fire.  Fire departments from 4 surrounding town are also on scene.  I introduced myself since I've never met her before and told the woman who lives there if she wants a place to warm up and make some phone calls, she can stop over.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I just got home from the gym to find out that my neighbors house is on fire.  Fire departments from 4 surrounding town are also on scene.  I introduced myself since I've never met her before and told the woman who lives there if she wants a place to warm up and make some phone calls, she can stop over.



Just read that on Facebook - crazy stuff there Root!

Right now I'm listening to some bigtime wind gusts rolling through SoVT


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just read that on Facebook - crazy stuff there Root!
> 
> Right now I'm listening to some bigtime wind gusts rolling through SoVT


I've got some pics of the mayhem.  Most of the fire was out by the time I got a hold of my wife's camera.  I'll post em up on fb tomorrow.

On Christmas day, I watched the house across the street from my brother's home burn (was later determined to be arson) and we were talking about adding fire(heat) and smoke detection to our alarm system.  This was much closer to home (4 houses down, on the same side).  Now I think we're really going to get that done.


----------



## severine (Feb 20, 2009)

Scary stuff! 

Right now, trying to wake up. Both kids are sick. Guess I'm not getting much done today.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 20, 2009)

Doin laundry and tradin. Checking forecasts, looks like the 'dacks got some snow, but not the megadump.


----------



## Terry (Feb 20, 2009)

Eating an early lunch because the new springs for the back of a truck just came in. Will tackle that after lunch.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 20, 2009)

Gettin small on a sunny Friday afternoon


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Gettin small on a sunny Friday afternoon



Great idea...


----------



## severine (Feb 20, 2009)

Browsing Canon's POTN forum, calibrating the monitor, screwing around with the 10D... I should be doing homework, though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 20, 2009)

The Queen and I are  looking at slopeside pkg for Bromley  for this  mom - wed .


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2009)

stilling in my hotel room waiting for pizza delivery.


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2009)

Trying to wake up. Very tired and very sore this morning.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2009)

Sitting in my living room in VT after what has to have been one of Mount Snow's busiest days ever


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2009)

Putting up with a cranky, sick little girl and rambunctious (also sick) little boy. I'm so tired. I need a break.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 21, 2009)

Packing up the car getting ready to head north in the morning. Still debating whether were gonna make a midnite run to MRV for the day and then head over to Placid til Thursday. This clipper looks like it might dump enough Sunday into Monday on Whiteface to keep us happy and just head there at a reasonable time instead of hitting MRG. Just the kind of dilemna I like to have!


----------



## powbmps (Feb 21, 2009)

Sitting in the airport on the way to orlando.

Faaaaaaaack!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2009)

sorry but you have to know its supposed to puke tomorrow.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 21, 2009)

That's why we're getting out tonight. Plane was supposed to leave at 5.  It's 6:30.

Again, faaaaaack!


----------



## Euler (Feb 21, 2009)

Doing KenKen puzzles.  They're like Sudoku on steroids!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 21, 2009)

Sitting here watching the gold medal bout of the tournament at the fencing club... Wish I was skiing tomorrow :-( ... I have to run a fencing tournament / referee (New England Collegiate Championships) at Mount Holyoke tomorrow... I couldn't say no to my buddy who lets me use his condo at Sunday River all the time... He's in charge of the tournament, so when he asked I had to say yes.

-w


----------



## Terry (Feb 22, 2009)

Sitting here thinking about getting ready for another awesome day on the slopes. Sounds like some powder this afternoon.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2009)

Trying to figure out why I'm watching The Oscars???? - especially since between my wife and I we've seen maybe 2 of all of the nominees so far


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

Heading to the Y for an early morning work-out.


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

Back from the Y. Wasn't going to run today because my knee was still a little sore, but I couldn't help myself. 12 minutes into the hills intervals walking (with incline up to 9!), I switched the incline to 1 and ran for 18 minutes @ 4.7 mph. 5 minute cool-down, then 20 minutes on the stationary bike doing easy intervals. I hate stationary bikes: their seats are too big. 

Thinking of signing up for the indoor tri in April...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Sitting in class.  I actually brought my laptop into class so I could surf better.  Lecture topic tonight is Powerpoint 101.


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

Heading off to a Linguistics exam. Yay.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 23, 2009)

Back from Vermont...just chillin online..gonna drive some Long Trail and figure out what to have for dinner followed by laundry and a good night sleep..


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

Back from my exam. Not too bad. I should have a pretty decent grade on it. Now I need to catch up on East Asian History so I can do a presentation tomorrow night on a modern problem China is facing and how they're handling it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2009)

watching heros and playing mob wars on facebook.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2009)

Not sleeping


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Not sleeping



times two


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2009)

Heading to the Y to try lap swimming.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 24, 2009)

severine said:


> Heading to the Y to try lap swimming.


You sure are an early bird....good for you!


----------



## Euler (Feb 24, 2009)

Packing to take the kids to the Six Flags indoor waterpark in Glens Falls. Since I can't ski on vacation I'm going to soak!


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> You sure are an early bird....good for you!


I'm not naturally. I was up until nearly midnight (I'm a night owl, hoot hoot!).  But the kids have been sick so I can't bring them to babysitting. If I don't get up early and go before Brian leaves for work, I don't get to go right now. Doing what needs to be done. I might sign up for the Y's indoor triathalon in April so I need to get some training in. Especially in the pool. I swear I almost drowned this morning.  I am not as good of a swimmer as I was 20 years ago. :lol:

Right now, trying to keep the kids occupied because I have a ton of homework and housework to do.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2009)

Right now I'm feeling like I'm in the Orbitz commercial where the person is afraid to click "purchase" because the price will go down - or atleast dealing with this fictional person in the form of my wife


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 24, 2009)

About to meet a lawyer...

Two years ago, I have my company hire a contractor to run wires for me (108 video, 216 audio).  They decide to sub-contract that out (unknown to me at that time).  One of the sub-contracted employees got hurt when she was pulling wires over the top of a rack (not caring that there's ladder racking stored on top of the racks).  As they pulling out the wires, ladder rack goes with it and hits her in the head.  Now they are suing my company.  Joy!!!


----------



## Geoff (Feb 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm feeling like I'm in the Orbitz commercial where the person is afraid to click "purchase" because the price will go down - or atleast dealing with this fictional person in the form of my wife



So you're buying another wife?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 24, 2009)

Back to work, still thinking about yesterdays skiing.


----------



## hardline (Feb 24, 2009)

came into the city for a meeting that isnt for two weeks. the girl at the venue entered it wrong on my calander. i could have slept for another 3 hours. argh.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2009)

Geoff said:


> So you're buying another wife?



If only!   Then again I know that one would be too expensive if I clicked the purchase button


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 24, 2009)

about to watch some TV at work..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2009)

Just waiting for the last patient to arrive so I can finish up the day and get out of the office hopefully in time to get to the barber shop so I can get my semi-fro "weedwacked" back into something resembling normalcy


----------



## WJenness (Feb 24, 2009)

Clock watching... 15 mins until I can go and hit the gnarly slopes of WaWa for the evening...

-w


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2009)

Trying to stay awake. Apparently, getting up early today is not agreeing with me. Also trying to prepare my presentation for tonight on China's one-child policy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 24, 2009)

About to hit 13,000 posts...I want my 2 dollars!!!


----------



## hardline (Feb 24, 2009)

sitting at the bar considering staying for trivia night. someone yanked a bunch of cables out of the back of a few amps. note to self " dont try to retwist 10awg cable with bare hands" my thumb and pointer finger are all bloody now.


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2009)

Heading out to East Asian History Since 19th Century.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2009)

watching TV, playing Mob Wars on facebook and waiting for my wife to get home so we can eat birthday cake (son turned 15 today)


----------



## hardline (Feb 25, 2009)

severine said:


> Heading out to East Asian History Since 19th Century.



what are you going to school for again?


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2009)

hardline said:


> what are you going to school for again?


B.A. in English, but I'm a History minor. The professor who teaches the Asian History classes at my local campus is really cool and I would have done an Asian History minor instead, but most of the classes are during the day; I don't have anyone willing to watch the kids so I can take day classes.


----------



## hardline (Feb 25, 2009)

severine said:


> B.A. in English, but I'm a History minor. The professor who teaches the Asian History classes at my local campus is really cool and I would have done an Asian History minor instead, but most of the classes are during the day; I don't have anyone willing to watch the kids so I can take day classes.



i couldnt remeber if you had mentioned it before but new there had to be some sort of history going on.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2009)

Working on writing/rewording some sections of my office employee manual to have it actually reflect what people do.  

I'd much rather be watching paint dry


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 25, 2009)

I came in to work at 7AM to help load a large monument on the truck..then the boss came in and said we couldn't do the job because it's a Christian Holiday and this was going to a Catholic cemetery..so I am here in the office..I was looking forward to a Phillysteezesateak after setting the job or maybe hitting up Ikea for Sweedish Meatballs..oh well..I'll be helping with the job tomorrow..7 more hours of work and then skiing..


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 25, 2009)

coffee, internet...looking forward to a quiet and productive day.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 25, 2009)

Being dorkily excited because an order for $1500 worth of LEGOs just shipped to me.
It's a work thing...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 25, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Being dorkily excited because an order for $1500 worth of LEGOs just shipped to me.
> It's a work thing...


Awesome.  Do you at least get to partake in the assembly?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2009)

sitting in my office tracking a package.  my volkls are "out for delivery."  as soon as i get them i am shooting over to my ski shop to get them mounted.  might get a few runs on them tonight!!


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Awesome.  Do you at least get to partake in the assembly?



I designed the pieces and built the test models- the order coming in is 300 copies of 4 designs, to be given out unassembled as gifts at our annual meeting. I did get to have fun designing them- the online LEGO designer is actually pretty cool.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Being dorkily excited because an order for $1500 worth of LEGOs just shipped to me.
> It's a work thing...





RootDKJ said:


> Awesome.  Do you at least get to partake in the assembly?





ctenidae said:


> I designed the pieces and built the test models- the order coming in is 300 copies of 4 designs, to be given out unassembled as gifts at our annual meeting. I did get to have fun designing them- the online LEGO designer is actually pretty cool.



COOL!  This just begs me to ask the question??  Legos or Playmobile?? Debate away :argue: 

Right now I'm thinking about the Playmobile Pirate Ship I had as a kid


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> COOL!  This just begs me to ask the question??  Legos or Playmobile?? Debate away :argue:
> 
> Right now I'm thinking about the Playmobile Pirate Ship I had as a kid



Dude- LEGO, all the way. With a LEGO pirate ship, when you get tired of playing Pirate you can take it apart to build a space ship and play Ice Pirates. With PlayMobil, when you're tired of playing Pirates, you can...well, play more Pirates.


----------



## hammer (Feb 25, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Dude- LEGO, all the way. With a LEGO pirate ship, when you get tired of playing Pirate you can take it apart to build a space ship and play Ice Pirates. With PlayMobil, when you're tired of playing Pirates, you can...well, play more Pirates.


+1

My 16YO son still has a full container of LEGOs.  I think he still dives into it on occasion.

Anyone else been to LEGOLAND in CA?  Most of the rides are very tame, but if you're a LEGO fan it's a must-see.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Dude- LEGO, all the way. With a LEGO pirate ship, when you get tired of playing Pirate you can take it apart to build a space ship and play Ice Pirates. With PlayMobil, when you're tired of playing Pirates, you can...well, play more Pirates.



I used to lean Lego as a kid, but one day when Playmobil came out with a snowcat, I had instant gratification AND the ability to attack my pirate ship with a snowcat!


----------



## hardline (Feb 25, 2009)

about to eat some lunch. had a fun mini sesh at the creek.


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2009)

Just made some chocolate & peanut butter chip Truffle Fudge Brownies and I'm considering baking something else that's non-chocolate to send tonight for the lifties. Kids are driving me nuts so I haven't really accomplished anything on the homework front.

ETA: Have Cinnamon Muffin Melt bars in the oven now. It's a Tastefully Simple kind of day here; no energy for homemade, but at least it's something.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 25, 2009)

looking forward to some spring conditions this weekend..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2009)

Trying NOT to uke: as I just had a very unfortunate run in with someone in a pair of low rise jeans who quite obviously HADN'T used a razor in a while  uke:


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2009)

That's some pretty low rise jeans! 

Digesting dinner. Waffles with real maple syrup, center cut bacon, and tator tots. YUM.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2009)

severine said:


> That's some pretty low rise jeans!
> .



Even my assistants AND receptionist noticed   NOT a good sight!

Right now I'm heading home via the grocery store


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I used to lean Lego as a kid, but one day when Playmobil came out with a snowcat, I had instant gratification AND the ability to attack my pirate ship with a snowcat!


 Way too cool Doc:flag:

I'm working late again, but not really, since I didn't make it into the office until 10:30


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 25, 2009)

The Queen and i just back from another great day of skiing - catching up on email  looking to see if my real estate agent has made teh deal on a place near Gore


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying NOT to uke: as I just had a very unfortunate run in with someone in a pair of low rise jeans who quite obviously HADN'T used a razor in a while  uke:



that killed my munchies..thanks..I would need to read 3 Root Orion reports to cancel that disturbing picture from my head..TMI:uzi:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2009)

Right now I'm watching a segment on Nightline about Twitter and still trying to figure what the heck its about??????


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm watching a segment on Nightline about Twitter and still trying to figure what the heck its about??????


Twitter or the Nightline article?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Twitter or the Nightline article?



Twitter just slightly more than what Martin Bashir was droning on about! 

Right now I'm doing the AM caffiene loading thing


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2009)

Just finished watching 4 fire engines with sirens and lights a blazing go screaming by my office in the last 2 minutes


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2009)

Eating lunch..stoked for more spring skiing afterwork..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 26, 2009)

I just had a telephone conversation with a client to discuss some lab test results that ended abruptly when he said, "Doc, I'll have to call you back-I'm getting pulled over by a cop."


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 26, 2009)

just back from a brisk 3 mile walk


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2009)

Just back from Trader Joe's. I haven't been there in about 6 weeks or so, but now the West Hartford one has liquor... oddly, not their brand of wine (which is supposed to be phenomenal). But they do have Sam Adams, Magic Hat, and quite a few other brands of beers. That was an interesting surprise.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 26, 2009)

severine said:


> Just back from Trader Joe's. I haven't been there in about 6 weeks or so, but now the West Hartford one has liquor... oddly, not their brand of wine (which is supposed to be phenomenal). But they do have Sam Adams, Magic Hat, and quite a few other brands of beers. That was an interesting surprise.


The super cheap wine there goes under the "Charles Shaw" brand name.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2009)

Reading Alpine Zone.


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> The super cheap wine there goes under the "Charles Shaw" brand name.


The only wine they had was non-alcoholic. Brian mentioned that it's possible that in CT, there are different levels of liquor licensing and wine is not automatic with beer. 

Back from the Y. Ran for 26 continuous minutes @ 4.7 mph (the last 2 min were @ 5mph), walked 9 min between warmup & cooldown, and did stationary bike easy intervals for 20 minutes. I'm beat.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2009)

Watching CSI, surfing AZ and getting ready to get my a$$ kicked by the P90X Plyometrics workout Disc in a few minutes


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 26, 2009)

severine said:


> The only wine they had was non-alcoholic. Brian mentioned that it's possible that in CT, there are different levels of liquor licensing and wine is not automatic with beer.
> 
> Back from the Y. Ran for 26 continuous minutes @ 4.7 mph (the last 2 min were @ 5mph), walked 9 min between warmup & cooldown, and did stationary bike easy intervals for 20 minutes. I'm beat.


WOW 26 minutes at 4.7 mph would have killed me.  

I just got home from the gym as well.  30 minutes on the elliptical, leg press, leg curls, leg extension, and calf press.  I then did some back muscle exercises   Now I'm eating dinner way too late.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 26, 2009)

Playing this.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm up early.  I just watched the collegehumor TV show..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 27, 2009)

just finished my daily stretching/yoga  routine -- beautiful sunny day BUT HIGH WINDS are wailing now and the Monsoon is on the way -- hope it doesn't screw up the weekend


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> WOW 26 minutes at 4.7 mph would have killed me.


I'm sure you could if you built up to it. When I started last year, I couldn't run 30 seconds. I'm gradually building back up since I took several months off from running, but my plan is to beat my 5K time when I do that same 5K in June and, if I can keep up with the training, do a 10K before the end of the year. I'm also considering an indoor tri in April.

I was a little bummed because Brian came with me last night and ran quite a bit, even though he's never run before, and at a faster pace. But then he reminded me that I have shorter legs and our cadence was pretty close to the same. I just can't cover as much ground as quickly. 

Right now, in bed still and thrilled that the kids are, miraculously, not up yet. I don't know why; usually they're up by 6:30AM, which I hate. But I'm enjoying it.


----------



## hammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Getting ready for my trip up north...need to pack camping stuff, pack/check ski gear, clean the inside of the car, get the box on the car, and do the food shopping.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2009)

Sitting in the office getting ready for what I'm sure will seem like a LONG day, if for no other reason than as soon as I'm done today, I'm off to Vermont for 9 straight days!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 27, 2009)

woke up with a headache, loading up on coffee


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 27, 2009)

Still in recovery mode today. Buying back some beat up shares for a trade. Trying to get motivated to unpack my bags. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2009)

Swam laps for 30 minutes... now back home with the kids trying to get them to stop pestering me so I can do some homework. So far, I haven't been successful.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2009)

Right now I'm leaving the office and starting 9 days of vacation and skiing!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2009)

Back from skiing..already thinking about dinner..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 27, 2009)

Eating a ZA and drinking a Labatts --------------  but pissing and moaning about our weather !!

It's  been POURING here all damn day .  My yard once 12-15 inches of snow is a damn shitstorm now of sloppy huge puddles and ice flows with this damn monsoon raging  -- GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2009)

Ripping my CDs to the computer (welcome to this century! :lol. I've realized that my taste in music is a little...old. 

Baking potatoes on the grill and will be adding burgers soon.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got back from the gym.  All I did tonight was swim, since I didn't want to be tired tomorrow for skiing.  I'm really happy, because I was able to swim a full 1000 yards.  It took 45 minutes.  Here's how it went for the swimmers out there.

200y rest, 100y rest, 100y rest, 100y rest, 100y rest, 200y rest, 50y rest, 50yrest, 50y, rest, and then the final 50y as hard as I could.  I think I only breathed 7 times.

Now dinner, and then get ready for skiing tomorrow.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2009)

Watching yet another new logging show on The Discovery Channel


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2009)

Going to bed.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 28, 2009)

Off to go ski at Blue today.


----------



## Terry (Feb 28, 2009)

Getting ready to load up for a dump run and then taking my granddaughter skiing. She is not quite 3 so it will be a slow but fun day on the slopes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 28, 2009)

Leaving for Blue mountain in a few...it was 56 degrees last evening and now it's 28 degrees..so skiing should be good..


----------



## hardline (Feb 28, 2009)

just got back from micky d's. getting ready to head to vt.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2009)

Back from a icy marginal hour of skiing. Gonna go do the brakes and change the leaky power steering hose on the Jeep.


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2009)

That bad, huh?

Heading out to the Y shortly to run. If I'm not going to ski, I may as well run.


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2009)

Back from the Y. All the treadmills were taken when I got there so I started with stationary bike; 20 min of easy intervals burning 117 calories. So I got to the treadmill already a bit tired and wanted to quit running over and over again... but I kept pushing. Had my new Circuit City special  MP3 player and that really helped; I kept making deals with myself to get through one more song. So... 4 min walking warm-up, 28 minutes running @ 4.7mph, 8 min walking cool-down. I think the total was 377 calories burned on the treadmill, IIRC. And then I did some knee stuff from PT last year since it's been bothering me a bit again. I'm beat.

Eating lunch now and then I need to work on homework.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 28, 2009)

Back from skiing Blue..me and AtomicSkier got chased by the patrollers for fast skiing but they couldn't catch us..woo hoo..


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Gonna go do the brakes and change the leaky power steering hose on the Jeep.



Make that just change the hose, what a pain that was.

Make some lunch and then nap time, might be a late night tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Make that just change the hose, what a pain that was.
> 
> Make some lunch and then nap time, might be a late night tonight.



Going to the discotech???


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Going to the discotech???



Your not coming to this?
http://forums.alpinezone.com/395891-post10.html


----------



## hardline (Feb 28, 2009)

drivin up to vt. brought my race board because its going to be icee. may stay out late and just do a half day tomorrow


----------



## drjeff (Feb 28, 2009)

Getting ready to put 2 VERY TIRED kids to bed!


----------



## Geoff (Feb 28, 2009)

I just got back from a major food shopping run to New Hampshire.  12 quarts of eggbeaters just went into the chest freezer in my cellar.  I also found some dirt cheap corned beef and stocked up on that for St Patrick's Day.


----------



## hardline (Feb 28, 2009)

just got pulled over by the po po for a one of two lights out  on the rear plate


----------



## hardline (Mar 1, 2009)

having a dope breakfast at the sun and ski about to head to the mountain. we may stay in south vt till tuesday if the storm happens


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 1, 2009)

hardline said:


> having a dope breakfast at the sun and ski about to head to the mountain. we may stay in south vt till tuesday if the storm happens


They're calling for maybe a foot in the greater NYC area


----------



## hardline (Mar 1, 2009)

well its hardpack with golf balls up here. may have to bail go further south for snow tues


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 1, 2009)

reading sunday papers , beautiful sunny day  waiting for some fresh to fall hopefully tomorrow


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2009)

At Panera trying to do homework. It's busy, though, and I couldn't get my favorite spot in front of the fire.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 1, 2009)

hardline said:


> well its hardpack with golf balls up here. may have to bail go further south for snow tues



I'm surprised you made the drive to Stowe considering the conditions..

Right now I'm back from Blue..drinking Rolling Rock..eat chips and Salsa..


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you know how hard it is to not over-eat when you're sitting in a place filled with the aroma of delicious food? Ugh.

Still working on my Linguistics project.


----------



## hardline (Mar 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm surprised you made the drive to Stowe considering the conditions..
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm back from Blue..drinking Rolling Rock..eat chips and Salsa..





well i had to take care of the stuff with the old car up here and work was killin me and i needed out of the city. more mini vaca the snowboard trip. its actually getting kinda soft here on spruce. the lines at the fourrunner and da gondi. been riding over on the pig side of spruce. at stratton later tonight. we may get some sushi here to let the roads clear out then head down.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 1, 2009)

hardline said:


> well i had to take care of the stuff with the old car up here and work was killin me and i needed out of the city. more mini vaca the snowboard trip. its actually getting kinda soft here on spruce. the lines at the fourrunner and da gondi. been riding over on the pig side of spruce. at stratton later tonight. we may get some sushi here to let the roads clear out then head down.



I understand..I drove up to Killington for opening day and last week powder or not..I just had to get away..enjoy the rest of your trip in Vermont..


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2009)

Listening to this mom talk to her son in French. It's kind of soothing.

Trying hard not to eat.

Still working on this project.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 1, 2009)

severine said:


> Listening to this mom talk to her son in French. It's kind of soothing.
> 
> Trying hard not to eat.
> 
> Still working on this project.



Isn't it distracting in there???  In college I could only study on the 3rd floor of the library which was silent..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2009)

Cooking up some sausage for the sauce for spaghetti tonight.


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Isn't it distracting in there???  In college I could only study on the 3rd floor of the library which was silent..


It's less distracting than at home where I have not only noise, but kids climbing on me, pulling on my clothes, and constantly asking for things.  I need a little noise to concentrate. Absolute silence drives me crazy. Occasionally, though, I'll end up with a loud, rowdy group near me and that becomes incredibly frustrating.

STILL working on my project. I have no idea how I will finish in time. I hope class is canceled tomorrow, though that means I'll have to do a make-up class on 3/28.


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2009)

Home now...and still working on my Linguistics project. Ugh. 9 hours so far today, plus all the time I logged before this in gathering info, talking to my informant, etc. And this is only part 2 of a 4-part project. Double ugh.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 1, 2009)

waiting for the snow to begin


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> waiting for the snow to begin



+1

watching the Amazing Race to pass the time


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2009)

Watching Fargo on the Independent Film Channel


----------



## Euler (Mar 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching Fargo on the Independent Film Channel



Love that film!  

I'm enjoying some new freedom being let out of my sling by my ortho.  No skiing yet, another x-ray in two weeks to re-assess.


----------



## hardline (Mar 1, 2009)

drinking long trail. trying to figure out if i should stay here or come south.


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2009)

STILL working on Linguistics... ugh, this has been going on since 11:30 this AM!


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

Still up and working on homework... though I read on the website that there will be no school. Hmmm... Who wants to watch the kids so I can ski later today?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

Up from a short nap..surfing the net and going on a walk in the snow...psyched for some Poe-der turns tomorrow AM..


----------



## krisskis (Mar 2, 2009)

Sitting here at work at the hospital, watching the snow fall and pissed that i wont be skiing it :-( Also rolling my eyes at the amount of A**holes that are calling in sick to work due to the snow...especially the ones that live within 2 miles of the hospital!!! They are talking about mandating all the night staff here until all the units are covered in the hospital!! Guess its a good thing i brought a clean uniform, clean clothes and the necessary toiletries!!


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

Think of it this way: if you're stuck at work, you don't have to deal with your kids. 

I'm wide awake. I can't sleep. This sucks.


----------



## krisskis (Mar 2, 2009)

severine said:


> Think of it this way: if you're stuck at work, you don't have to deal with your kids.
> 
> I'm wide awake. I can't sleep. This sucks.



Oh hell...my daughter is sleeping over her friends house with a buttload of her other friends...my son will sleep til noon if i let him!! So no one will be bothering me at home...unlike here...i seriously dislike these teenagers that use drugs on the street and then come here and expect us to load them up on narcotics for non existant pain!! I presently have one whos <19 yr old> screaming her freakin head off...just to scream..for the fun of it..threatening to sign out against medical advice....as soon as we walked in the room with the form, she changed her mind..but it hasnt stopped her from screaming!! In about 2 minutes i swear im gonna smother her with a pillow!! <j/k>...maybe...LOL.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

eating a ickey D's breakfast..leaving for Blue in 30 minutes..I think allowing an hour for a 17 mile drive is plenty..


----------



## hardline (Mar 2, 2009)

got up and hagled with the resort and got them to give me the room we stayed in last night for 60. verses the 120 i paid last night. so we are going to stay another day.


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

NICE!

I'm stuck home... looking at this foot of snow and wishing I had someone to watch the kids. At least I have no school tonight. Looks like babysitting is open at the gym so I need to get my act together and get down there..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2009)

krisskis said:


> Oh hell...my daughter is sleeping over her friends house with a buttload of her other friends...my son will sleep til noon if i let him!! So no one will be bothering me at home...unlike here...i seriously dislike these teenagers that use drugs on the street and then come here and expect us to load them up on narcotics for non existant pain!! I presently have one whos <19 yr old> screaming her freakin head off...just to scream..for the fun of it..threatening to sign out against medical advice....as soon as we walked in the room with the form, she changed her mind..but it hasnt stopped her from screaming!! In about 2 minutes i swear im gonna smother her with a pillow!! <j/k>...maybe...LOL.



'Nother day in Paradise huh ?-- Seriously what you are talking about is the pits .

  AS a board member i hear reports frequently where   these damn drug addled freaks  show up in all of our ER's   taking up invaluable time  , $$ and human resources  at hospitals that are being CUT  by the government . It really pisses me off  too. I am sick of this behavior and the DRAIN it takes on everyone . The damn state closes its drug facilities and DUMPS these creeps on the private sector 

 These  miscreants   raise hell , disturb other patients,  require constant attention, squander our already limited resources   that otherwise might be directed toward  legitimately sick patients having to deal with REAL medical issues thru NO FRIGGIN FAULT OF THEIR own. 

Sorry END of  RANT


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 2, 2009)

working from home


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2009)

severine said:


> NICE!
> 
> I'm stuck home... looking at this foot of snow and wishing I had someone to watch the kids. At least I have no school tonight. Looks like babysitting is open at the gym so I need to get my act together and get down there..



Can't you drop the kids off for the free babysitting at the gym and then head out skiing?:idea:


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Can't you drop the kids off for the free babysitting at the gym and then head out skiing?:idea:


I wish! It says right in their policy that parents cannot leave the premises. And they don't change diapers so it could get messy.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 2, 2009)

just finished shoveling the 5 inches of ice and sugar that fell on us overnight. no school today! that means!...more time to study for finals.


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

Trying to finish my Linguistics project. The kids aren't cooperating.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm watching it not snow very much at Killington.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

back from skiing Blue..3 inches of fresh Poe..I'm glad I took off work today...nap time soon...


----------



## Euler (Mar 2, 2009)

Watching our seamonkeys hatch.  Also getting mentally prepared for town meeting tommorow...direct democracy gets pretty ugly in small town Vermont.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)

Euler said:


> Watching our seamonkeys hatch.  Also getting mentally prepared for town meeting tommorow...direct democracy gets pretty ugly in small town Vermont.




Yup, I noticed that this weeks issue of the Deerfield Valley News seemes particularly "cordial" every now and then  

Right now I'm watching a really good band of snow roll across Mount Snow and getting ready to go get the kids soon - I'm thinking that I'll need to catch a couple of runs in association with picking the kids up!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

About to take a nap..


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 2, 2009)

Back in from snow-blowing the driveway and walkways and getting ready to make some dinner.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)

Watching 24


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

Up from a nearly 4 hour nap...thinking about dinner..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2009)

Going to pop some Motrin and going to bed.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)

Getting ready for the 2nd season premiere of Axemen as soon as 24 is done


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, after eating far too much of the box of chocolates my dad gave me today , I'm about to head off to do ... you guessed it! Homework. I have a little less than 400 pgs to read for tomorrow. Yeah, this will go just great. :lol: Anybody want to clean my house so I'm less stressed about that?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2009)

watching CHUCK on dvr.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 3, 2009)

about to head down to Philly to do some site surveys


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2009)

Coffee. Lack of sleep is catching up with me.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 3, 2009)

sitting in class, freaking out about exams


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2009)

at work..thinking of all the things I have to do....pay rent, get my taxes done, and other crap...anyway tomorrow I'm on the road visiting funeral homes...wiggle..


----------



## WJenness (Mar 3, 2009)

Back at work after running a fencing tournament in Atlanta Friday-Monday... It snowed 2 or 3 inches on Saturday or Sunday (can't remember which) and everyone down there was freaking out... it was pretty amusing.

I'm dragging today as I got home at 1:30 last night... but I'm going to try to get to Wa for a little bit this evening, as I know the season is winding down...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2009)

Recovering after getting my butt kicked by a P90X arms/shoulders and ab ripper workout - going to need large quantities od advil tommorrow


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> at work..thinking of all the things I have to do....pay rent, get my taxes done, and other crap...anyway tomorrow I'm on the road visiting funeral homes...wiggle..


If you're going to be around my area in the afternoon, let's go get a beer


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2009)

chillin like Bob Dylan..and Root..I'm going to be in King of Prussia and West Philadelphia tomorrow..but if I hit up your hood I'll let you know..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Recovering after getting my butt kicked by a P90X arms/shoulders and ab ripper workout - going to need large quantities od advil tommorrow



getting sore from anything but skiing for me is not an option..is that the workout where on the before and after pictures..the before doesn't even look that bad..lol..sounds rough..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> chillin like Bob Dylan..and Root..I'm going to be in King of Prussia and West Philadelphia tomorrow..but if I hit up your hood I'll let you know..


Cool.  I spent the day in Center City doing site surveys on million dollar+ condo's.  Then the sales manager wanted to know if I could stop by one site in Jenkintown (which turned out to really be two sites) and I didn't get home until 8pm, but that's better than having to make two trips. 

II got the opportunity to shoot this from the rooftop pool on the 19th floor, of The Dorechester, in the Rittenhouse Square section in Center City.  I love my new camera.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2009)

Cool pics Root..a girl I used to Date lived in the Wannemaker building in Rittenhouse Square and there was a steezy roof-top pool..she had the Saved by the Bell Board Game which was mad steezy..there are tons of rats in Rittenhouse Square park..

Right now I'm just post whoring and looking forward to a good night of sleep..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> getting sore from anything but skiing for me is not an option..is that the workout where on the before and after pictures..the before doesn't even look that bad..lol..sounds rough..




Yup, the P90X is the advanced program, where in theory you've gone through a different basic/intro program (hence why the before pics don't look so bad  )  

Most of the workout routines actually HELP my skiing since it's LOTS of core strengthening and flexibility work.  The leg stuff is no problem for me skiing wise, since after 37 days on the hill this season so far, those muscles are in pretty good shape   My wife and I are finding that we actually look forward to our "hour of hell" as we call it each day now! 

Right now I'm watching the season finale of Nip/Tuck on TV and looking at the lights of the groomers on the hill at Mount Snow out my window


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Yup, the P90X is the advanced program, where in theory you've gone through a different basic/intro program (hence why the before pics don't look so bad  )
> 
> Most of the workout routines actually HELP my skiing since it's LOTS of core strengthening and flexibility work.  The leg stuff is no problem for me skiing wise, since after 37 days on the hill this season so far, those muscles are in pretty good shape   My wife and I are finding that we actually look forward to our "hour of hell" as we call it each day now!
> 
> Right now I'm watching the season finale of Nip/Tuck on TV and looking at the lights of the groomers on the hill at Mount Snow out my window




Cool..makes my 30 minutes on the Eliptical on my non-skiing days seem weak in comparison.  My legs are solid from skiing..my arms are solid from pushing around personalized hunks of granite but I need to drop a few inches off my waist.  The tape measure does not lie..anyway you must get like a runners high after your hour of hell..keep counting to a million..:smash:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2009)

Being a bit lazy right now, waiting for it to warm up a bit before I head out on the hill to ski with my daughter this afternoon.

Beautiful day here in So VT!  This pic was taken @ 10:30 - looks warm, but the air temp is in the low teens with maybe 10-15mph of wind right now


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice pic!

I'm starting spring break by being a lazy butt. I have no motivation to do anything. At least the apartment is more picked up than it was 2 days ago... and I'll be skiing tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 4, 2009)

back from Philly and going skiing in a bit..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Mar 4, 2009)

S&P put a bottom in for the year. All in again......BEAR RALLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 4, 2009)

Back from shopping trip with the Queen  got couple prs of Sneaks no big deal  

We are now packing gear for an early am day trip for skiing tomorrow supposed to be a really nice sunny day  about 27 degrees


----------



## hardline (Mar 4, 2009)

working on my TR from the last few days in vt.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2009)

Watching lost and trying to figure out what the heck one of my dogs ate recently that is causing the stink from her backside  uke:


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 4, 2009)

i'm at work editing together some shows for usa and sci fi contemplating what time i'll get to the mountain tomorrow morning if i can get out early enough. i'm getting a new pup this weekend, driving up to ithaca to pick her up. no ski for me this weekend, so i gotta go tomorrow or friday. rain friday right?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2009)

Watching Adam Richman(?sp) from _Man vs. Food_ try and tackle a stack of monsterous pancakes!  I'm sensing a pancake craving coming on!


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2009)

Listening to my Sansa clip... started one of those Facebook notes and just was too lazy to shut it off and put it away. I should be asleep; I'm on a major sleep deficit right now. Then again, it's entertaining watching Brian do Wii Fit Strength Training.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 5, 2009)

Headed off to work, which means I'm going to move from the living room to the family room.


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2009)

Bumming that I can't take the boy to his first mommy-and-me swim lesson: my car battery is dead.


----------



## hardline (Mar 5, 2009)

severine said:


> Bumming that I can't take the boy to his first mommy-and-me swim lesson: my car battery is dead.



that sucks you dont have one of the chargers that you can hook up to a 110 outlet.

sitting at the bar downtown haveing a few beers and going to jump on the train in a bit to meet boy to go to the creek


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 5, 2009)

about to leave work and hit the gym


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 5, 2009)

Back from skiing...going out for some drinks..


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2009)

watching american idol, facebooking.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> watching american idol, facebooking.


same here


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2009)

hardline said:


> that sucks you dont have one of the chargers that you can hook up to a 110 outlet.


I almost called my brother to jump start but then I was afraid of getting stranded somewhere later, so I just stayed at home. Have a new battery now so I should be all set. 

Sitting on the couch while Brian watches CSI. Planning the day tomorrow and making some decisions about where I'm going with my business/another opportunity that has presented itself.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2009)

The Queen and i just back from a great day of skiing . Met up with my former dean and his wife he's now PSIA  so he gave the a lesson which was super to bulid up her confidence . She skied almost 5 hrs and did some more challanging trails today ran non stop linked turns top to bottom 

She skied with me in the am then took her lesson after lunch and as i told him he confirmed her skills ARE fine its strictly a confidence thing -- so all in all a great day for her and of course i got  my turns in and planty of fast rus with my ole friend and his wife


----------



## drjeff (Mar 5, 2009)

My wife and I just finished the Yoga X workout from the P90X program - feeling good right now, but we're going to be a couple of sore campers tommorrow!

Watching ER and lobbying my wife for more time on MY wireless modem card right now too


----------



## hardline (Mar 6, 2009)

severine said:


> I almost called my brother to jump start but then I was afraid of getting stranded somewhere later, so I just stayed at home. Have a new battery now so I should be all set.
> 
> Sitting on the couch while Brian watches CSI. Planning the day tomorrow and making some decisions about where I'm going with my business/another opportunity that has presented itself.



was it an old battery?


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2009)

hardline said:


> was it an old battery?


It was not the original, but neither of us recalls putting a battery in the Blazer before and we've had it 4.5 years (it's 11 years old). We went out to a couple places tonight and didn't have any problems getting it to restart. The real test will be in the morning when I'm heading out for the daily errands, I suppose.

I'm up. The boy keeps waking up. I'm not happy.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 6, 2009)

Taking a half day off today to go skiing at Blue.  I have to be on a con-call at 9am where I am one of the principle engineers.  So I'll ski after the call for a few hours, then head on home where I'll do  very little work to finish up the week.  Day 1 of spring skiing


----------



## Geoff (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm watching the snow melt.  I'll go out in an hour or two.  The surface should be soft but it's still pretty socked in and pretty windy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 6, 2009)

Thinking about dinner..somebody should bump the dinner thread for stoke!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2009)

Getting ready to fire up the grill and cook some hamburgers


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2009)

Processing photos from my trip to the aquarium today with the kids.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2009)

Watching some BAD Nicholas Cage movie that my wife rented


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 6, 2009)

watching Dollhouse, waiting for some photos to upload


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> watching Dollhouse, waiting for some photos to upload





nice pictures!!!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/50862-blue-mountain-ski-area-3-6-2009-a.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> nice pictures!!!
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/50862-blue-mountain-ski-area-3-6-2009-a.html



Thanks, I got some more coming


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2009)

Watching a story on the local news out of Albany about the wingnuts from the Westboro Baptist Church


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Thanks, I got some more coming



Holla!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Mar 7, 2009)

Woke up and I thought it was early May. It's the beginning of the end of the season. Moment of silence, please.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 7, 2009)

Back from skiing..at my parents house drinking coke zero..eating pretzals..going to play with the dog...


----------



## bigbog (Mar 7, 2009)

*Today....*

A little winter hike in our glorious 40deg+ temps today...will take pics of _any_ free-flowing stream....;-)
STeveD


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2009)

Listening to my 2 bumped out legs scream at me and getting ready to go see if I can find a shell suitable for a 5 year old girl(not an easy task by any means as skiwear manufacturers do a good/great job with winter gear, but are quite limited in their spring weight gear )


----------



## hardline (Mar 7, 2009)

riding the train into the city. gota go hang some lights in a tent for tonight. going to try to get out of the city by 11. i want to do some early am laps at da creek. then go over to the lake house and clean up outside because im thinking about haveing a bbq/clam bake next weekend


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2009)

home from skiing, gotta re-hang a sliding door in a few


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 7, 2009)

drinking Rolling Rock #2..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2009)

Back from a successful ski gear shopping expedition in the Mount Snow area.  Picked up a nice shell with removeable fleece liner for my daughter in pink of course  Got my son a kids sized transpack for $20  And then picked up a pair of Eurosocks for all 3 of us (buy 2 get 1 free).  Just about pulled the trigger on a new Phenix softshell for me at 50% off,  but for some reason my rational side kicked in and reminded me that I need another softshell like I need an extra 50lbs of body weight


----------



## Geoff (Mar 7, 2009)

Just got out of the shower.  An 8:00 to 4:00 day with a tailgate BBQ.  Nice soft spring conditions.  Skiing in sunglasses until I flipped over to a helmet and goggles at 3:00 when it started getting too gray.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2009)

Just got back from skiing  -- spring conditions  -- 44 degress  skied in just a Northface soft shell  anf liteweight Nortface hi vent  pants  and i silk under  layer  - shades  - no goggs needed today  awesome time


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 7, 2009)

didn't ski today, don't until after 3 on weekends. getting a bernese puppy tomorrow. driving to ithaca in the morning. 4 hours up then 4 back. lunch in cornell before doggie pick up so the queen can see her college and town again. cool place if you have never been there. pizza at the "nines" if it's still there. excellent pie. kids are fired up. so am i. got to get them all asleep soon, they never get up without a war. help!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2009)

waiting for i-movie to finish my movie export so i can upload and then go to bed.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Getting ready to ski Blue for the 3rd day in a row.  Gotta scrape some way and get some coffee.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Getting ready to ski Blue for the 3rd day in a row.  Gotta scrape some way and get some coffee.




eating Dunkin Donuts..leaving for Blue in 50 minutes..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> eating Dunkin Donuts..leaving for Blue in 50 minutes..


see ya there!


----------



## ski220 (Mar 8, 2009)

65 degrees and sunny down here on the coast.  getting the cooler ready to go down to the beach for some VOLLEYBALL!


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2009)

Just finished giving the dog a bath. She decided to play in the freshly defrosted dog crap in the yard. uke: Also did 1/2 the dog poop yard clean up. Not how I wanted to spend my kid-free time this morning.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2009)

Just chilling back at home in CT


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Sitting in class.  Tonight we're learning pc audio video tools.  At this exact moment, we're learning how to rip dvd's:blink::idea:


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2009)

Listening to training stuff for my new company, Wildtree Herbs.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2009)

Doing some research on new TV's.  Found out today that the company I bought my extended warrantee from 3+ years ago for my 50" Samsung Plasma TV is going to credit me full ORIGINAL purchase price because of a defective panel that has already been replaced 2 times and needs a third new panel.  The great thing for me is that the prices have come down so much in the last 3 years that I can either get a much bigger TV for that $$ or get a similar size TV and then get a much bigger TV for my place in VT   Really glad I took Consumer Report's advice 3+ years ago and bought the extended warrentee!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Doing some research on new TV's.  Found out today that the company I bought my extended warrantee from 3+ years ago for my 50" Samsung Plasma TV is going to credit me full ORIGINAL purchase price because of a defective panel that has already been replaced 2 times and needs a third new panel.  The great thing for me is that the prices have come down so much in the last 3 years that I can either get a much bigger TV for that $$ or get a similar size TV and then get a much bigger TV for my place in VT   Really glad I took Consumer Report's advice 3+ years ago and bought the extended warrentee!


FYI - the broadcast industry is in no rush to embrace 1080p


----------



## Geoff (Mar 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> FYI - the broadcast industry is in no rush to embrace 1080p



It's really more of a cable TV infrastructure issue.  I worked on the periphery of some of that at CableLabs.  It's going to happen but not until we get a new FCC chairman to fix a regulatory problem that makes it too expensive to get rid of the analog channels on the cable.  The FCC has a bizarre ruling that makes it impossible to build a cheap digital set-top box. It's also not going to happen until economy starts looking a little brighter.  Like everybody else, the cable companies are buttoned down for the nuclear winter.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> It's really more of a cable TV infrastructure issue.  I worked on the periphery of some of that at CableLabs.  It's going to happen but not until we get a new FCC chairman to fix a regulatory problem that makes it too expensive to get rid of the analog channels on the cable.  The FCC has a bizarre ruling that makes it impossible to build a cheap digital set-top box. It's also not going to happen until economy starts looking a little brighter.  Like everybody else, the cable companies are buttoned down for the nuclear winter.


There's that too, but nobody is in a rush to upgrade their studios, editors, remote trucks, just to get 1080p.  Most digital signal processing equipment in a modern Cable headend is capable of passing 1080p, there's just no content to deliver.

And I think the new fcc chairman was selected


----------



## Geoff (Mar 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> There's that too, but nobody is in a rush to upgrade their studios, editors, remote trucks, just to get 1080p.  Most digital signal processing equipment in a modern Cable headend is capable of passing 1080p, there's just no content to deliver.
> 
> And I think the new fcc chairman was selected



All of the new content out of the studios and things like sports is high definition.  The cable news feeds like CNN, CNBC, MSNBC, FOX News are all converted over.  The major metro markets have all converted their news studios.  For the most part on the hundreds of channels of shit on the cable feed, it's only the legacy syndicated shows that will still be in SD.  The low budget stuff like the Killington Channel and Plattsburgh/Burlington might take a while.

And yeah, a new FCC chairman is awaiting confirmation hearings.  The cable industry is saying "anything has to be better than the last guy".  Given the other issues facing the country at the moment, that's pretty low priority.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> All of the new content out of the studios and things like sports is high definition.  The cable news feeds like CNN, CNBC, MSNBC, FOX News are all converted over.  The major metro markets have all converted their news studios.  For the most part on the hundreds of channels of shit on the cable feed, it's only the legacy syndicated shows that will still be in SD.  The low budget stuff like the Killington Channel and Plattsburgh/Burlington might take a while.
> 
> And yeah, a new FCC chairman is awaiting confirmation hearings.  The cable industry is saying "anything has to be better than the last guy".  Given the other issues facing the country at the moment, that's pretty low priority.


Metro network broadcasters (NBC, CBS, ABC, Fox) are not going 1080P.  First of all, most of the OTA tuners that are part of the $40 coupon program don't do 1080P, but will do 1080i.  DMA #1 (NYC) is not going 1080P.  There's no payback in it.  I'm pretty sure that satellite delivered networks, (CNN's and Discovery's and such) aren't going 1080p.  It's been a while since I've looked at what's actually downlinkable though, so I could be wrong.  On the flip side, I'm not aware of any cable headend downconverting any satellite signals from 1080P to 1080i or 720P (or 1080i to 720P).

My basic point it posting some info for drjeff, is beware of sales reps at big box consumer electronics stores, who very often will tell you that cable and verizon are offering 1080p or 1080p signals are available on their service.  I think one of the dbs providers is upconverting some of thier content, but I can't remember which.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 10, 2009)

Getting ready to ghost a bunch of laptops for a rollout I'm working on.

Also dealing with post workout soreness in my arms and chest as I started lifting again last night. Haven't done that since the summer... It feels good. I should have never stopped.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Metro network broadcasters (NBC, CBS, ABC, Fox) are not going 1080P.  First of all, most of the OTA tuners that are part of the $40 coupon program don't do 1080P, but will do 1080i.  DMA #1 (NYC) is not going 1080P.  There's no payback in it.  I'm pretty sure that satellite delivered networks, (CNN's and Discovery's and such) aren't going 1080p.  It's been a while since I've looked at what's actually downlinkable though, so I could be wrong.  On the flip side, I'm not aware of any cable headend downconverting any satellite signals from 1080P to 1080i or 720P (or 1080i to 720P).
> 
> My basic point it posting some info for drjeff, is beware of sales reps at big box consumer electronics stores, who very often will tell you that cable and verizon are offering 1080p or 1080p signals are available on their service.  I think one of the dbs providers is upconverting some of thier content, but I can't remember which.



Thanks for the spirited debate/info guys!  I'm aware atleast of the basically lack of current differences between a 720P and a 1080P picture for *most* cable broadcasts as my now being replaced set at home in CT is/was a 720P and my hopefully soon to be upgraded set in VT is a 1080P.  And frankly while viewing under most cirsumstances, even running a blu-ray disc on both of them, I really don't notice that much of a difference in the picture quality/clarity between the 2.

Biggest things that I'll be looking for is/are the # of and ease of access to HDMI/USB inputs and the picture clarity with/during fast movement sporting events.  At home in CT atleast, most anything will look better than the picture issues I was having where for about the first 20 to 30 minutes of operation, there would be a fine "red snow" in some of the pixels on the lower basically 1/2 of the screen  And this problem, which wasn't happening for the 1st roughly 2 years I had the TV, has now been present even after 2 new panels were installed


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Thanks for the spirited debate/info guys!  I'm aware atleast of the basically lack of current differences between a 720P and a 1080P picture for *most* cable broadcasts as my now being replaced set at home in CT is/was a 720P and my hopefully soon to be upgraded set in VT is a 1080P.  And frankly while viewing under most cirsumstances, even running a blu-ray disc on both of them, I really don't notice that much of a difference in the picture quality/clarity between the 2.
> 
> Biggest things that I'll be looking for is/are the # of and ease of access to HDMI/USB inputs and the picture clarity with/during fast movement sporting events.  At home in CT atleast, most anything will look better than the picture issues I was having where for about the first 20 to 30 minutes of operation, there would be a fine "red snow" in some of the pixels on the lower basically 1/2 of the screen  And this problem, which wasn't happening for the 1st roughly 2 years I had the TV, has now been present even after 2 new panels were installed


If you're running Blu-ray or an gaming system that supports 1080p, than I'd go for that route.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> If you're running Blu-ray or an gaming system that supports 1080p, than I'd go for that route.



That's what I was thinking, since someday(and who knows when someday will be) one would guess that the majority of broadcasts will be 1080p


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 10, 2009)

Going to Philly and West Chester to meet with funeral directors..leaving in 10 minutes


----------



## Terry (Mar 10, 2009)

Getting ready to go skiing. Hitting Cranmore today. Nice sunny warm spring day!  On vacation this week and will ski at 7 different mts before the week is up!


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2009)

Working on my Wildtree business. Planning for my launch parties later this month.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2009)

Heading off to Downingtown PA for a meeting.  Wahoo!  4+ hours in the car $.55 cents per mile!  Cha-ching!


----------



## hardline (Mar 10, 2009)

finishing beer #5 waiting for the train. might have some wings


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2009)

Listening to a training podcast.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2009)

Just got home from Downington.  239 miles @ $.55 = $131.45.  Not having a company car isn't such a bad thing, considering I got gas for $1.71 today!  Worked 12 hours today, which means I'll be leaving work at 2 tomorrow and heading out to Blue


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 10, 2009)

getting small


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just got home from Downington.  239 miles @ $.55 = $131.45.  Not having a company car isn't such a bad thing, considering I got gas for $1.71 today!  Worked 12 hours today, which means I'll be leaving work at 2 tomorrow and heading out to Blue



I'll be skiing tomorrow afterwork as well..


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2009)

More training. I think I'll take a break and do some homework.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Working on my Wildtree business. Planning for my launch parties later this month.



You going to be bringing meals instead of cookies to Sundown now? That would be a good promotion.


----------



## Terry (Mar 11, 2009)

Sitting here watching this snow change to ncp. Guess I will not ski this morning and get some stuff done that I have been putting off all winter. I will ski this afternoon after it clears off. Dog goes to the vet for checkup, I need a haircut, and the garage and my truck are a mess. Guess I will be busy this morning afterall!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 11, 2009)

having my morning coffee, going through the overnight emails.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 11, 2009)

At work..huge hangover..drinking gatorade..eating pretzals and bananas..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 11, 2009)

Terry said:


> Sitting here watching this snow change to ncp. Guess I will not ski this morning and get some stuff done that I have been putting off all winter. I will ski this afternoon after it clears off. Dog goes to the vet for checkup, I need a haircut, and the garage and my truck are a mess. Guess I will be busy this morning afterall!



are you retired?


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You going to be bringing meals instead of cookies to Sundown now? That would be a good promotion.


:lol: They seemed devastated when I told them there would be no more pound cake soon. The good news is, my new company has pound cake, too.  I actually made most of the treats I brought to Sundown this season from scratch so it largely will not affect what I bring in; it's only when I'm behind on other stuff that I resort to the easy-peasy treats for the lifties.

Right now... procrastinating doing laundry and dishes. Which I've been procrastinating on for 2 days now. Ugh. I did vacuum yesterday at least. And reorganize the kids' toys.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm walking around resetting clocks.  The power was out most of last night and all my clocks are doing the flashy-thing.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2009)

Trying to figure out if I have the stomach bug or not??  Not feeling good this AM  uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying to figure out if I have the stomach bug or not??  Not feeling good this AM  uke:



same but due to Southern Comfort and Jack Daniels


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2009)

COFFEE < surfin AZ and looking at some really crappy weather outside  , hill closed today rain and 55 mph gusts -- maybe out friday but things looking grim for today and tomorrow


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 11, 2009)

still working at home...about to head over to our warehouse, then to my office


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2009)

Printing business documents. Lots of them.


----------



## Terry (Mar 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> are you retired?




Not retired. Just on vacation this week.


----------



## Terry (Mar 11, 2009)

No skiing at all today. Shawnee Peak has shut down for the day due to the weather. I am still on track to ski 7 different Mtns this week though. I have already done Sugarloaf, Saddleback, Cranmore, and Shawnee Peak. Still to go is Loon, Wildcat, and Sunday River.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2009)

Eating lunch at my desk and listening to the sound of the drill that the oral surgeon who leases space at my office is using to remove some wisdom teeth


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 11, 2009)

watching family guy at my desk, waiting to go skiing


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2009)

Eating Edy's Samoas ice cream. It's been a stressful day with the kids.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2009)

Watching CSI:NY


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 11, 2009)

just got home from an awesome night session at blue, time for dinner


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2009)

Getting ready to take a big 'ol swig of some potent cough syrup and get some uninterrupted shut eye tonight!


----------



## hardline (Mar 12, 2009)

sitting at my dad office baby sitting while the staff is at a seminar. watching family guy on hulu(cause my brain needs to turn to mush) and going through top 100 music i have to play at a party for  the NY law review on saturday. i really didnt want to dj because i was already working as a tech but no one else wanted to do it. hey at least i get double pay. looking forward to showing root around the creek today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 12, 2009)

Back from setting a large monument in Philly..lunchtime


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from setting a large monument in Philly..lunchtime



 WOO  --  adds another 50 yards on your DRIVER distance  come golf season my man


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 12, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> WOO  --  adds another 50 yards on your DRIVER distance  come golf season my man



LOL..my Dad has been playing alot of golf lately..but I'm not ready for a few more weeks..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> LOL..my Dad has been playing alot of golf lately..but I'm not ready for a few more weeks..



courses open or simulators ???


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 12, 2009)

Me and the Queen Packing up gear tonite  to hit Titus in the early am . for a long day of arcing  'em 

Gotta sharpen the edges tonite!  It'll be 5 below zero in the am and Sunny all day long

Runs  are going to be  FIRM early on   ---but up in  20's by late am ,so  will soften up and be saweeeet


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2009)

Avoiding homework. Again. Drinking Pure Evil. Wishing the kids would stay in bed and go to sleep already.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2009)

Window shopping for skis...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2009)

Watching CSI, and loading some new tunes onto my ipod


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

watching The Office on delay, packing gear + car for VT trip tomorrow AM.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2009)

Watching ER and having some mega flashbacks about this series do to some great cameos from past stars in tonights episode!


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2009)

Drinking coffee and gearing up for a night cram session of homework. Just like the good ole days!


----------



## hardline (Mar 12, 2009)

just got home from the da MC. fun little mini sess with root. eating a steakhouse swiss from the bk.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 12, 2009)

hardline said:


> just got home from the da MC. fun little mini sess with root. eating a steakhouse swiss from the bk.


just got home from MC.  good little session, hit both sides of the mountain, will post up a full tr with pics shortly.  eating a friggin salad yum yum


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2009)

Watching the UCONN/Syracuse game (tied @ 64 with just over 2 min to go!)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching the UCONN/Syracuse game (tied @ 64 with just over 2 min to go!)



Now tied @ 71 with 1.1 seconds to go!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

Still watching the UCONN/Syracuse game now tied at 110 headed for a 6TH overtime!!!


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

Not sleeping. My daughter woke up about an hour ago and not long after that, I had a breakout of hives. Having a hard time falling back asleep now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

Working on a funeral home database..leaving work in 2 hours for Blue mountain,..,


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

severine said:


> Not sleeping. My daughter woke up about an hour ago and not long after that, I had a breakout of hives. Having a hard time falling back asleep now.



Hives???  Yikes..you don't sleep much..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 13, 2009)

working from home, I've got to go pick up my new crackberry at some point today.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm busy playing oral surgeon today!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm busy playing oral surgeon today!



Just don't say 'oops'.  

I'm about to head out for some turns.  I was moving slowly this morning after staying up for the UConn/Syracuse marathon.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Just don't say 'oops'.
> 
> .



"Oops" is for wimps  I just say "Oh sh$t!"


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> "Oops" is for wimps  I just say "Oh sh$t!"


you're too funny doc


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

eating an early lunch..leaving for Blue in 37 minutes..sunny and in the low 30s..gonna be sa weet this afternoon..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

Abotu to cement a tooth in place then its off to lunch and let the weekend begin!


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hives???  Yikes..you don't sleep much..


The kids are sleeping better (for the most part), so I've had more opportunities in the last month or so. But I've had things on my mind, homework issues, new business... all kept me up. I also have a history of bad allergies to the point where, for 5 or 6 years, I had to take Zyrtec on a daily basis because if I didn't, I would break out in hives. Allergist could not explain what was causing it even after testing. Went away while I was pregnant and nursing, but apparently it's back. Sucks.

Back from the Y. After not running for 2 weeks, I managed 25 consecutive minutes running 4.7 mph, 10 minutes walking 3.7 mph (between warm up and cool down), and 10 min stationary bike easy intervals. I wanted to do 20 min on the bike and swim laps but babysitting, once again, closed early.  I did run into a former co-worker so that was cool. And it felt great to be able to run the 25 min even though I've been lax for the past 2 weeks. I smiled through most of my run.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 13, 2009)

Sitting in supercuts, waiting to get a haircut. Just got the zipper fixed on my shell for $5. It doesn't have the nice pull thingy on it, but I'll figure something else.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

back from skiing..tired


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 13, 2009)

Back from skiing beautiful day but freakin cold    sunny 2 degrees with a 20 mph wind  - 4 layer player today  with full mask city and Industrial strength hand warmers too   Pretty day but DAMN cold in teh Northern Dacks  for March 13 th


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Back from skiing beautiful day but freakin cold    sunny 2 degrees with a 20 mph wind  - 4 layer player today  with full mask city and Industrial strength hand warmers too   Pretty day but DAMN cold in teh Northern Dacks  for March 13 th



Wow..I was a three layer player today..it looks warmer for the weekend..


----------



## Terry (Mar 13, 2009)

Getting things together for the meat and greet bbq at Sunday River tomorrow. The grill, beer, wine, and chairs are packed. Need to wax up the skis and finish packing the cooler with food so that we can be out the door at 5:30 am at the latest. Looks like it will be an awesome day. We are expecting quite a crowd!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

Watching some of the afterglow off behind Mount Snow - real nice sunset tonight!  Getting ready to start herding the kids up and getting them into the evening bathe'em and bed'em routine


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 13, 2009)

Terry said:


> Getting things together for the meat and greet bbq at Sunday River tomorrow. The grill, beer, wine, and chairs are packed. Need to wax up the skis and finish packing the cooler with food so that we can be out the door at 5:30 am at the latest. Looks like it will be an awesome day. We are expecting quite a crowd!



Sounds awesome wish i was close to that action -- have fun Tip a cold one for me !!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 13, 2009)

Terry said:


> Getting things together for the meat and greet bbq at Sunday River tomorrow. The grill, beer, wine, and chairs are packed. Need to wax up the skis and finish packing the cooler with food so that we can be out the door at 5:30 am at the latest. Looks like it will be an awesome day. We are expecting quite a crowd!



My grill, charcoal, 6 chairs, and table live in the SUV at this time of year.  I have a couple o' pounds of boneless chicken thighs defrosting on the counter.  I'll toss them in Korean BBQ marinade before I go to bed.  I just brought some beer up from the cellar and tossed it in the fridge.  The cooler is sitting out ready to get loaded in the AM.  I should dig some sodas out of the cellar while I'm thinking of it.

I have a couple of 3 pound corned beef slabs simmering on the stove in wine, chicken stock, and a bunch of herbs, spices, and onion/garlic.  Saint Patrick's Day is Tuesday so it was time to get prepared.

I also made a quiche tonight.  Smoked ham ends from a local smoke house, mushrooms, broccoli, spinach, and cheddar.


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

Geoff, you can cook for me any time! :beer:

I'm tired. I should go to bed since I only got about 3-4 hours of sleep last night. But instead, I'll probably play with my new-to-me Storms instead. I should also be doing homework.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

Kids asleep, procrastinating now watching TV.  Gotta go make sure that the right gear for each kid is in their respective ski bags. Also need to dig out the sunscreen since it's going to be needed on the hill tommorrow


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

Alarm set for skiing..internet surfing and early to bed..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Kids asleep, procrastinating now watching TV.  Gotta go make sure that the right gear for each kid is in their respective ski bags. Also need to dig out the sunscreen since it's going to be needed on the hill tommorrow



tru-dat..I already have my goggle tan..now I need to save myself from premature wrinkles..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> tru-dat..I already have my goggle tan..now I need to save myself from premature wrinkles..



Last Saturday my wife and I had a miscommunication about sunscreen and our daughter.  My wife thought I put some on her, I thought she put some on her and she ended up with a pretty good goggle tan   Since last Saturday if my daughter even looks at sunlight, she's reminding me or my wife that she needs some "sun cream" 

Right now I'm thinking about going to bed


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

Right now, watching a documentary on Chinese revolution (Nationalists under Chiang Kai Chek, Communists under Mao Tze Dong). My professor lent it to me since I missed the last class.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 14, 2009)

Cooler loaded up for a slopeside BBQ.  Time to get my ski gear on and get out the door.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2009)

Coffee,  then  trip to Syracuse area ski shops--and mall shopping for the Queen travel time 2 hrs one way 

Our skis are in the  vehicle have  we a  FREE season pass for a place along the way so may stop for an hr and get some turns but had 6 hrs of yesterday, so we'll see  --------------------  then  Monday back on the hill for some fun


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2009)

Getting my daughter ready for her first non-relative kid's birthday party.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 14, 2009)

Resting for a few minutes before I have to go pick up the kids and head to the Mount Snow seasons pass holders party


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 14, 2009)

Doing laundry..surfing the net..going over my parents house later this afternoon..my sister and brother in law have the movie with Seth Rogan making a porno and I want to watch that before dinner..just a lazy Saturday..my goggle tan is epic..SPF 30 tomorrow fo shizz


----------



## hardline (Mar 14, 2009)

at an event for the ny law school trying not to actually dj. im starting to feel alot better from last night.


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2009)

Trying to stay awake so I can do homework. I'm exhausted though.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 14, 2009)

Watching some show about phytoplankton on Nat Geo after a really fun day (even if I didn't get all that much time on the hill)


----------



## Geoff (Mar 14, 2009)

Getting some chicken partially thawed before going to bed.  Tailgate BBQ tomorrow.


----------



## Terry (Mar 15, 2009)

Nursing a bit of a headache this AM. Not sure if it is from the large amount of beers drank at the BBQ yesterday or if it is from this headcold that I can't seem to shake. Probably a combo of both. Only one way to cure it- go skiing again today and have more beers! Then it is back to the real world. Back to work tomorrow. It has been a fun week. Skied everyday and hit 6 different mts.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 15, 2009)

Getting ready to take Mrs Root to the airport, then off skiing @ Blue today.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 15, 2009)

getting ready for early monday am start for some fabulous spring skiing   hi 30's  tomorrow SUNNY


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2009)

Just back from the Y. Swam 1/2 mile in the pool. Wish I had stayed longer: chaos reigned when I arrived home. These kids are crazy.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2009)

Getting ready to start the "weekend clean up" before I pick up the kids and head back to CT in a few hours!  Absolutely GORGEOUS day in So VT today!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

Back from skiing Blue..the meeting with the owner went well..

http://forums.alpinezone.com/51660-march-15th-blue-nice-bumps-meeting.html#post403009


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2009)

Really wishing that I didn't have to cover my office tommorrow as I really could have gone for my 3rd day in a row of PERFECT spring conditions at Mount Snow


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 16, 2009)

Trying to remember where I left my brain...it's not going well.


----------



## krisskis (Mar 16, 2009)

Doing a ton of laundry..still in my pajamas..plan on not doing a damn thing today...im pissed off 

I wanted to go skiing for my birthday, but noooooo..."we dont have the money" as per HIM!! I hate non skiers!!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Trying to remember where I left my brain...it's not going well.



Did you check under the couch?

I'm at work, recovering from running a big fencing tournament over the wekeend... 415 entries spread over 12 individual events, plus 26 team entries spread over 3 team events... Sometimes my side work is more effort and stress than my regular job... But I enjoy it and I'm good at it.

-w


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Trying to remember where I left my brain...it's not going well.


Maybe you can find mine in the process? 

Soooooo behind on homework and I'm at a point where I'm panicked and can't get my brain to work anymore. Never had this happen before, I've always been so responsible. I'm freaked out right now.



krisskis said:


> Doing a ton of laundry..still in my pajamas..plan on not doing a damn thing today...im pissed off
> 
> I wanted to go skiing for my birthday, but noooooo..."we dont have the money" as per HIM!! I hate non skiers!!


He better have an AWESOME surprise lined up for you after that! :angry: Happy birthday, Kris!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 16, 2009)

Just killing a little time before I go into work in an hour or so, already checked off the AM workout, taken the little kid to pre-school and done the grocery shopping thing this AM


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 16, 2009)

Just got home from the gym, cracked open a beer and got a call from the MIL.  Bad news....

My wife got T-boned while driving in Dallas.  She's going to the hospital via ambulance, and I don't know which one.  She got pain in her shoulder and neck and the air bags did deploy.  She says she's mostly all right, but my wife could get attacked by a shark and say she's good to go.  Damn stubborn side of her.  She called her boss who is in Dallas with her and he's heading to the hospital as well as another co-worker who lives in the Dallas burbs.  

She told her mother, that her next phone call will be to me, as soon as the hospital lets her use a phone.  This blows.  I'm effin frustrated with feelings of helplessness and we were sooooo looking forward to getting out to Belleayre on Thursday.  When I know more, I'll post it up.  Good thing I have plenty of beer.  Crap


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just got home from the gym, cracked open a beer and got a call from the MIL.  Bad news....
> 
> My wife got T-boned while driving in Dallas.  She's going to the hospital via ambulance, and I don't know which one.  She got pain in her shoulder and neck and the air bags did deploy.  She says she's mostly all right, but my wife could get attacked by a shark and say she's good to go.  Damn stubborn side of her.  She called her boss who is in Dallas with her and he's heading to the hospital as well as another co-worker who lives in the Dallas burbs.
> 
> She told her mother, that her next phone call will be to me, as soon as the hospital lets her use a phone.  This blows.  I'm effin frustrated with feelings of helplessness and we were sooooo looking forward to getting out to Belleayre on Thursday.  When I know more, I'll post it up.  Good thing I have plenty of beer.  Crap



Damn, hope it's not serious. Good vibes +++++


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks wa-loaf.

I just got off the phone with her briefly, she's on her way to x-ray.  She sounds really shaken up.  Car ran a red light and hit her.  Her head really hurts.  

Her last words to me were, "I don't think I'm going to be able to ski...I love you"

I've got a damn fine woman there.  I didn't even bring it up.


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2009)

+++++vibes++++ to your wife, Root. Hope it's not serious.

Just back from class. Trying to finish my Whole Foods salad dinner and then I need to work on my Asian History midterm that's due tomorrow...and not even started yet.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Thanks wa-loaf.
> 
> I just got off the phone with her briefly, she's on her way to x-ray.  She sounds really shaken up.  Car ran a red light and hit her.  Her head really hurts.
> 
> ...



Rooter  sorry to hear of your wife's accident-   prayers and vibes coming her way ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Warp


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just got home from the gym, cracked open a beer and got a call from the MIL.  Bad news....
> 
> My wife got T-boned while driving in Dallas.  She's going to the hospital via ambulance, and I don't know which one.  She got pain in her shoulder and neck and the air bags did deploy.  She says she's mostly all right, but my wife could get attacked by a shark and say she's good to go.  Damn stubborn side of her.  She called her boss who is in Dallas with her and he's heading to the hospital as well as another co-worker who lives in the Dallas burbs.
> 
> She told her mother, that her next phone call will be to me, as soon as the hospital lets her use a phone.  This blows.  I'm effin frustrated with feelings of helplessness and we were sooooo looking forward to getting out to Belleayre on Thursday.  When I know more, I'll post it up.  Good thing I have plenty of beer.  Crap



++++++++++VIBES++++++++++

One thing that sucks is we can't help the incompetence of others..


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn, hope it's not serious. Good vibes +++++



+++vibes+++


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn, hope it's not serious. Good vibes +++++





severine said:


> +++++vibes++++ to your wife, Root. Hope it's not serious.
> 
> Just back from class. Trying to finish my Whole Foods salad dinner and then I need to work on my Asian History midterm that's due tomorrow...and not even started yet.





Warp Daddy said:


> Rooter  sorry to hear of your wife's accident-   prayers and vibes coming her way ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Warp





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ++++++++++VIBES++++++++++
> 
> One thing that sucks is we can't help the incompetence of others..





Grassi21 said:


> +++vibes+++



Thanks for the positive vibes everyone.  I got off the phone with her a little while ago and she's ok, nothing broken, but she has a really bad headache.  She'll be worse tomorrow, for sure.  

Basically, some dipshit ran through a red light and hit her in the front passenger side of her rental car, spun her around a few times, she bounced off the median, and wound up on the wrong side of the road.  

She's going to stay the night with at her co-workers house.  The owner of the company called her personally to ask her if she needed anything.  I've met him several times, and I know his intentions were legit.  He's a cool dude to drink with.  

We'll discuss what to do about our Belleayre trip tomorrow.

Thanks again AZ.  You folks rock! :beer:


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Thanks for the positive vibes everyone.  I got off the phone with her a little while ago and she's ok, nothing broken, but she has a really bad headache.  She'll be worse tomorrow, for sure.
> 
> Basically, some dipshit ran through a red light and hit her in the front passenger side of her rental car, spun her around a few times, she bounced off the median, and wound up on the wrong side of the road.
> 
> ...




Any news this morning? Hope it's good. ++++++++<><><><>><><>+++++++++


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Thanks for the positive vibes everyone.  I got off the phone with her a little while ago and she's ok, nothing broken, but she has a really bad headache.  She'll be worse tomorrow, for sure.
> 
> Basically, some dipshit ran through a red light and hit her in the front passenger side of her rental car, spun her around a few times, she bounced off the median, and wound up on the wrong side of the road.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear she's okay!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2009)

Thoughts heading your way their Root!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 17, 2009)

back from visiting a funeral home..psyched for some more after work skiing today..another beautiful spring day..


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2009)

Drinking hot cocoa laced with Irish Cream, trying to finish up my reading so I can do part 2 of the midterm that's due in 6 hours.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2009)

About to go find out what I can add to the "what's for lunch" thread in a little while


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Rooter : Glad to hear she's ok cept for the headache . You gotta be relieved !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rooter : Glad to hear she's ok cept for the headache . You gotta be relieved !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, I am. The soreness & stiffness has started to kick in.  Still really sucks that our trip to Belleayre is in limbo.


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm at Panera trying to finish up my midterm for tonight. Have to be back home in less than an hour when my brother has to go (and therefore the free babysitting ends).


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 17, 2009)

Heading out to Sundown for an afternoon session.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 17, 2009)

leaving for Blue..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 17, 2009)

just back from a 4 mile walk  another beautiful  day today


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2009)

Back home (brother had to go do something else) and still trying to wrap up this midterm.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2009)

2 more charts to fill out than out the door with a quick stop at Lowe's to buy ALOT of duct tape in preparation for some pre construction work on an entry for Mount Snow's Duct Tape Derby in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 17, 2009)

I didn't get off the hill until 5:30.  It's parking lot BBQ season.  Shower.  Out for dinner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 17, 2009)

corned beef and cabbage heaven..surfing the net..gonna watch some TV..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 17, 2009)

Finished a delicious mustard-crusted, citrus-infused corned beef and few Smithwicks and Irish Creams.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 17, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Finished a delicious mustard-crusted, citrus-infused corned beef and few Smithwicks and Irish Creams.....



mmm..budweiser right now for me..


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2009)

watching american idol, AZ'ing and Facebooking


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> watching american idol, AZ'ing and Facebooking



I love the new Facebook..so progressive..still drinking budweiser..watching TV online..Nitro Circus and the college humor show on MTV are the bomb deezy


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2009)

Getting ready for bed after a few hours of cutting cardboard and apply ALOT of duct tape in preparation for the Duct tape Derby @ Mount Snow in a couple of weeks!  If things turn out like I think they might, the video of this event could very well rival GSS's Killington couch jibbing one!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm so ready to ski now..but I have a 3PM appointment with a family first..hopefully they buy something nice..during ski season, staying at work past 3PM feels like overtime..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2009)

Finishing up the days paperwork at the office and reading the online excerpts from todays sh$t show in Washington   :uzi:


----------



## severine (Mar 18, 2009)

Just got in from a long day of errands. At least I have better running shoes now!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 18, 2009)

back from skiing..safety meeting then hitting the bar..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 18, 2009)

waiting for mrs root's plane to land


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2009)

going to bed


----------



## hardline (Mar 19, 2009)

just leaving penn station headding back to the jerz. just had cheese steak with pickles and hot damn it was great. going to get a few hours sleep then hit the creek from my last day there. day number 65. im kinda sad this is the last day day of riding in MASH. but its been sorta kinda fun. got two cans of hieny at the deli so im good for the cab ride home. mmmm cheese steak with pickles my new drinking fav.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2009)

Laughing at the picks my business partner is currently making for the NCAA tourney!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm waiting for my wife to wake up so I can take her to the doctor.  She's pretty banged up and there's no way I could expect her to ski.  She moves like John McCain, which is pretty funny & even she laughed at that.


----------



## hardline (Mar 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm waiting for my wife to wake up so I can take her to the doctor.  She's pretty banged up and there's no way I could expect her to ski.  She moves like John McCain, which is pretty funny & even she laughed at that.



that sucks i have lots of canes, walkers, and crutches if she needs it. i was just woke up by the fed ex guy. gona take a nap the head out to da MC.


----------



## severine (Mar 19, 2009)

Getting ready to bring the boy to swim class. Think I'm going to skip lap swim today though; I tweaked my knee running yesterday and I want to give it a chance to settle before the race on Saturday.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm waiting for my wife to wake up so I can take her to the doctor.  She's pretty banged up and there's no way I could expect her to ski.  *She moves like John McCain, which is pretty funny * & even she laughed at that.



She can only move to the right?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm waiting for my wife to wake up so I can take her to the doctor.  She's pretty banged up and there's no way I could expect her to ski.  She moves like John McCain, which is pretty funny & even she laughed at that.



So is Belleayre off???  Gaper day Saturday at Blue..you can just wear your normal clothes..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So is Belleayre off???  Gaper day Saturday at Blue..you can just wear your normal clothes..


We're still heading up, but it looks like its just going to be a de-stressing weekend.  Skiing is out of the question for her, I might be able to get out for an hour or two. 

If not, I might have some ultra cheap mid-week Belleayre lift tickets for sale.


----------



## hardline (Mar 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> We're still heading up, but it looks like its just going to be a de-stressing weekend.  Skiing is out of the question for her, I might be able to get out for an hour or two.
> 
> If not, I might have some ultra cheap mid-week Belleayre lift tickets for sale.



save them we could do day trip there next week or week after.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 19, 2009)

hardline said:


> save them we could do day trip there next week or week after.


We'll see what happens. Season is getting short, and I've got some other tickets to use up


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2009)

off to lunch and some viewing of NCAA tourney games on the big screen at the restaurant


----------



## Geoff (Mar 20, 2009)

I just got in from the grand tour of RutVega$ to view the 300 pound women at the Price Chopper and the Walmart.


----------



## hardline (Mar 20, 2009)

cam into the city to do an event that no one bothered to tell me was cancelled so i am down at the bar going through all the new beers. 4 down 15 more to go.


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2009)

hardline said:


> cam into the city to do an event that no one bothered to tell me was cancelled so i am down at the bar going through all the new beers. 4 down 15 more to go.


Sounds like how I'd like to spend my night! :beer:

I am trying to keep the kids (animals) in line. I spent a good part of the morning re-arranging and reorganizing only to have them trash the house again. :angry: I should know better.

Should be eating... but I still have dishes to wash first. It's been a busy day of catching up around the house.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 20, 2009)

I just picked up a bunch of beer for gaperday weekend..


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just got back home from skiing at Loon today. Had a lot of fun.


----------



## hardline (Mar 20, 2009)

severine said:


> Sounds like how I'd like to spend my night! :beer:
> 
> I am trying to keep the kids (animals) in line. I spent a good part of the morning re-arranging and reorganizing only to have them trash the house again. :angry: I should know better.
> 
> Should be eating... but I still have dishes to wash first. It's been a busy day of catching up around the house.



not the whole night. i forget an uber important cable so i can stay an dj downtown but thats a good thing. i will be hom and in bed by 1. 8 more to go.


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2009)

Eating. Race in the morning and I forgot to eat most of today. Trying to rehydrate, too.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 20, 2009)

Trying to help my wife decide which of the dresses she bought today get closet space and which ones go back to the racks of the store


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying to help my wife decide which of the dresses she bought today get closet space and which ones go back to the racks of the store


That should be easy.:idea:  Just put them in descending price order.  The ones on top go back.  See problem solved.  :razz::lol:

I just got back into our room, after spending 45 minutes on the elliptical and 20 mins in the hottub.


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2009)

Watching "Clerks." Should be asleep already so I can rest up for the race tomorrow, but I'm not good about going to sleep early.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 20, 2009)

severine said:


> Watching "Clerks." Should be asleep already so I can rest up for the race tomorrow, but I'm not good about going to sleep early.


One of my all time favorites...

I'm not even supposed to be here today!


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> One of my all time favorites...
> 
> I'm not even supposed to be here today!


Not to blaspheme, but it's not as funny as I remembered. Still funny, but the acting is really terrible. I guess I've grown up! 

Right now... sitting in bed with Trekchick's old Dalbello Krypton Storms on my feet. Still need to have the liners reheated and molded so the fit is pretty tight but not unbearable. (And yes, I fixed the one that was wrapped wrong ) I'm dying to try these out but I need them worked on first.

Why can't I sleep? :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2009)

Back from the Shamrock Run and various errands. Finished the 2 mile race in 21:59 (10:59.5 pace; had a 10:59 pace for my 5K at the end of July 2008 ). 360th over all; not sure how many were racing (over 1200 people were there last year between the kids' fun run, 2 mile run, 2 mile walk, and 5 mile run) but I was NOT last.  Considering I haven't really trained, signed up one week ago on a whim, and tweaked my knee on Wednesday so it wasn't feeling quite right, that's pretty darn good. 

Little guy isn't feeling well. Trying to decide if we're going to my sister-in-law's party tonight or not.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 21, 2009)

back from Gaper day at Blue..AtomicJeff got clocked at 74moh on ThinkSnow Gregs radar gun..my best was 64mph..2nd best 62mph..fun fun fun..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 21, 2009)

Watching UCONN have its way with Texas A&M in the tourney


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 21, 2009)

Getting ready to go out to dinner.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 21, 2009)

Tailgating until 5:00.  Just got home from happy hour.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2009)

Jumping out of my skin!!!


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2009)

Baking cookies.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

At dinner I had two cups of coffee and an espresso while chatting with the owner of the restaurant after one of the best dinners I've had in a while.  This place just does it right...every time.  Told the chef I'm moving in. lol

http://www.cafetamayo.com/sections/dining.html

Check it out if you're in the area...outstanding quality and flavor.


----------



## hardline (Mar 22, 2009)

sitting on the train after dealing with the cops for 3 hours. guns are bad. not a fun night. may try to make a run to the creek but im feeling pretty weird after the events of tonight. everyone was pretty freaked out. just glad none of the staff was there when it happened.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

hardline said:


> sitting on the train after dealing with the cops for 3 hours. guns are bad. not a fun night. may try to make a run to the creek but im feeling pretty weird after the events of tonight. everyone was pretty freaked out. just glad none of the staff was there when it happened.



 What happened?

I'm trying to get motivated to get out of bed. Still have more baking to do before heading to Sundown.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Slightly hungover in Kingston.  Getting some breakfast and heading home. TR later. 

Hardline...details bro


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> At dinner I had two cups of coffee and an espresso while chatting with the owner of the restaurant after one of the best dinners I've had in a while.  This place just does it right...every time.  Told the chef I'm moving in. lol
> 
> http://www.cafetamayo.com/sections/dining.html
> 
> Check it out if you're in the area...outstanding quality and flavor.



$35 for a 4 course prix fixe dinner..not bad..what did you have to eat??

I'm back from Blue..drinking some Sugar Free Red Bull..then gonna get small..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> $35 for a 4 course prix fixe dinner..not bad..what did you have to eat??
> 
> I'm back from Blue..drinking some Sugar Free Red Bull..then gonna get small..


Artisan bread & greek olive oil to start, followed by roasted asapargus/red reppers and garlic. Coliflower soup, amazing pasta (w/ meat sauce). Salad. I had a hanger steak and mrs root went for the artic char. Both were really good. Biscotti with coffee.


----------



## hardline (Mar 22, 2009)

severine said:


> What happened?
> 
> I'm trying to get motivated to get out of bed. Still have more baking to do before heading to Sundown.



it was a very "urban" private party. when they where clearing the people out someone pushed their way into they entrance and on shot the a person in the face. a buch of the staff was a little freaked but everyone handeled themselvs as good as can be expectedd.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 22, 2009)

drinking iced tea..eating pretzals..10th BDAY party for my dog..


----------



## Geoff (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm just about to head out to the Long Trail Brewery.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> drinking iced tea..eating pretzals..10th BDAY party for my dog..


Happy Bday for your dog. What breed is it?  What's its name?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Happy Bday for your dog. What breed is it?  What's its name?



hey name is Belle..Cockerspaniel..her brother who lives across town sent her a text wishing her a happy BDAY..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 22, 2009)

Just finished watching the Cuse and Pitt both advance in the NC2A's . Uconn did well yesterday too  Big East doing fine in the tourney so far


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

hardline said:


> it was a very "urban" private party. when they where clearing the people out someone pushed their way into they entrance and on shot the a person in the face. a buch of the staff was a little freaked but everyone handeled themselvs as good as can be expectedd.


Wow, that's messed up!

I'm trying to mellow out and process photos from today's Bump or Bust.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 23, 2009)

*......*

Just waiting for my grant $$$ from the Nigerian Gov't to arrive!.....:roll::roll:


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Processing photos. Even though I barely skied yesterday, I'm beat. That stupid fall on the top part leading to Gunny really bruised me up. Ouch.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Processing photos. Even though I barely skied yesterday, I'm beat. That stupid fall on the top part leading to Gunny really bruised me up. Ouch.



That's what you get for going down the groomed side!;-)

Doing some laundry, getting ready to head up to Sugarbush after lunch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 23, 2009)

Coffee injection ,  the  Queen's off playing tennis with her buds then going to lunch 

 :idea: SO  time to  get out the axes and crank up the amps and break some windows while she's away    getting ready for a garage band thing soon. 

 --  I'm feeling like playing  some   GNR and Aerosmith   maybe Rush and Bad Company & AC/DC later . Yee haa no headphones today baby


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2009)

Warming up from a COLD morning of skiing - temps were mid/low teens at the base of Mount Snow this AM and the wind was, shall we say "a bit brisk"


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> That's what you get for going down the groomed side!;-)
> 
> Doing some laundry, getting ready to head up to Sugarbush after lunch.


Heck, I wasn't even there yet; this was on the very top leading to Gunny.  Have fun on your ski trip!

Trying to do a little Linguistics homework now.


----------



## danny p (Mar 23, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yee haa no headphones today baby



Hell yeah...headphones ruin the rockstar effect.  Nothing like scarying every living thing away with a strum of the axe.  Rock on!

In order to not hijack...I'm trying to make it through this SLOW monday at the workplace.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

not skiing afterwork for the first time in weeks :-(


----------



## Geoff (Mar 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> not skiing afterwork for the first time in weeks :-(



Wow!  A March 22nd closing.  Time for some 3 and 4 day weekends.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

I just spent 30 minutes on the Eliptical machine..doing laundry..laughing hysterically at HighWayGnars posts in the Sundown bump competition thread..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Wow!  A March 22nd closing.  Time for some 3 and 4 day weekends.



An uber lame and early closing for Blue..especially with full coverage and semi decent crowds the last two weekends.  Anyway I'll be hitting Camelback with some PASRs this weekend..the next weekend is up in the air and then Stowe from April 9th-12th..for 3 days of skiing with some PASRs..then after that probably your home mountain..for some good old fashioned goose stomping!!!


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Heading to class, if my daughter will finish her temper tantrum and take her time out.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..laughing hysterically at HighWayGnars posts in the Sundown bump competition thread..



Holy crap!  F-ing funny!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

About to go grocery shopping/MILF hunting!!!!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> About to go grocery shopping/MILF hunting!!!!





Somehow, the scene in the grocery store jumped into my mind:
"No, vegetables are sensual. People are sensuous."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

back from the grocery store..in smoked salmon heaven..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2009)

just got home from class and the gym.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2009)

watching 24


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Home from school and trying to figure out what needs to be done before my business launch parties later this week. Too much.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2009)

Playing with various colored pieces of duct tape in preparation for next weekend's duct tape derby @ Mount Snow


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Playing with various colored pieces of duct tape in preparation for next weekend's duct tape derby @ Mount Snow


I expect a full TR with pics doc!


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Laughing at the audio from the video Brian's putting together of the mogul comp. Randi, you are a riot! :lol: We need to do this more often! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I expect a full TR with pics doc!



Just a quick teaser for 'ya Root!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2009)

AM caffiene loading, and looking over the quite large pile of paperwork that appeared on my desk over the weekend


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2009)

Hanging out at the hotel waiting for the temps to rise a little before heading over to Sugarbush. Sun is out without a cloud in the sky, but only 24 degrees and climbing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Hanging out at the hotel waiting for the temps to rise a little before heading over to Sugarbush. Sun is out without a cloud in the sky, but only 24 degrees and climbing.



Is this your first time at Sugarbush??? I'm looking forward to the report..I personally would be out there skiing uncrowded cord cruisers..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is this your first time at Sugarbush??? I'm looking forward to the report..I personally would be out there skiing uncrowded cord cruisers..



Came up last year too, The town was very empty last night so I am sure crowds will be small.


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

Which hotel are you staying at? Have fun today!

I'm in my jammies, eating a Boursin & Salame sandwich, and about to start homework. Either that or more planning for the parties this week. I need to figure out what food I'm making, what I need to buy at the store, and what I will say.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

severine said:


> Which hotel are you staying at? Have fun today!
> 
> I'm in my jammies, eating a Boursin & Salame sandwich, and about to start homework. Either that or more planning for the parties this week. I need to figure out what food I'm making, what I need to buy at the store, and what I will say.




Is Salame different than salami???


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is Salame different than salami???


:lol: I'm pretty sure it's the same thing. It's just this imported salami they had a Trader Joe's and so I've been spelling it like it's shown on the package.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: I'm pretty sure it's the same thing. It's just this imported salami they had a Trader Joe's and so I've been spelling it like it's shown on the package.



I hear ya..we don't have a Trader Joes,


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hear ya..we don't have a Trader Joes,


Ours is nearly 1 hour away. Not a frequent trip.

Right now, trying to get the little guy to stop hanging on me so I can get some work done today. I have accomplished nothing.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm about to head across the street to Outback Pizza.  A friend o' mine has some coupons for free pies.  I'm not going to turn that down.....   I have a nice glow from skiing all afternoon.  I did a half dozen laps on a nicely softened Outer Limits.  The other runs I took weren't as remarkable.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not feeling to well..I have a sinus headache I think...is chinese food good for that???


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not feeling to well..I have a sinus headache I think...is chinese food good for that???


Not the MSG.

Finishing up some reading for class tonight. Made no progress in my party planning. Anybody want to come over and try some good food later this week?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not feeling to well..I have a sinus headache I think...is chinese food good for that???



get something spicy, that always clears my sinuses.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2009)

Going to the gym to swim a few hundred yards, then soak in the hot tub.  We really need a hot tub smiley on AZ.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> get something spicy, that always clears my sinuses.



Good call!!!  Hot and Sour soup.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not feeling to well..I have a sinus headache I think...is chinese food good for that???



must be teh day for sinus headache -- i got one too  was out hitting golf balls this aftenoon and came down with it  -- felling better now after some Aleve


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> must be teh day for sinus headache -- i got one too  was out hitting golf balls this aftenoon and came down with it  -- felling better now after some Aleve



I usually feel 100 percent so when I'm even a little bit sick I'm a wimp..I'm hoping a good night of sleep will help..

Right now eating cold sesame noodles and drinking Miller lite..I have extra from gaper day/..it's like fizzy water..but I don't notice my headache as uch..


----------



## Geoff (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm just about to fill the cooler with beer and grillables.  There isn't a cloud in the sky and it's supposed to be up near 50 today.  Coppertone and mush bumps!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 25, 2009)

I feel like I got hit by a truck.  Very sore from the past two days at the gym.

I have to go to Bensalem PA today for big meeting, which means for the 1st time this year, I'm actually not wearing jeans to work.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 25, 2009)

RootDKJ;40711st time this year said:
			
		

> AH yes the one advantage of being in THE NEW GENERATION WORK FORCE !!
> 
> Damn i wore 2 -3 piece suits , dress shirts with cuff links , silk ties that cut off blood supply to the brain and uncomfortable shoes - sure as hell don't miss that routine


----------



## drjeff (Mar 25, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> AH yes the one advantage of being in THE NEW GENERATION WORK FORCE !!
> 
> Damn i wore 2 -3 piece suits , dress shirts with cuff links , silk ties that cut off blood supply to the brain and uncomfortable shoes - sure as hell don't miss that routine




Heck, I wear glorified pajamas(scrubs) and sneakers to work almost everyday!   Just don't quite see the purpose in wearing a shirt and tie under the NON BREATHABLE protective gown I get to wear so that I can sweat through the nice clothes as opposed to my pj's! 

Right now I beginning to think about lunch


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 25, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> AH yes the one advantage of being in THE NEW GENERATION WORK FORCE !!
> 
> Damn i wore 2 -3 piece suits , dress shirts with cuff links , silk ties that cut off blood supply to the brain and uncomfortable shoes - sure as hell don't miss that routine




When I visit the funeral directors conventions..I tuck in my shirt..lol..

Right now eating chips..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 25, 2009)

The Queen and i just back from a 6 mile power walk along the river  beautiful day today


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 25, 2009)

Back from the gym.  Apparently it was fake tan bikini night.  There was an Asian woman who apparently forgor the top to her suit, so she decided to enjoy some hot tub in her bra


----------



## hardline (Mar 25, 2009)

just got back from camelback. now im at the club babysitting djs. what a super fun day. was soooo nice tll about 1 then it was mad applesauce.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2009)

Root...funny story! :lol:

Right now, I'm making food for the 1st of my business launch parties, which is tomorrow night.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh...I see all sorts of strangeness at the gym.  Like the guy who wipes down the shower walls (with his bathing suit) or the people who go into the steam room wearing socks and sneakers (yuck).


----------



## drjeff (Mar 25, 2009)

Watching the weather on the local news and NOT liking what being said about later this week/this weekend


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2009)

Watching a really good interview with Dr. Drew on _Jimmy Kimmel Live_ which is following a really good interview that Kimmel had with John Stamos right before the Dr. Drew segment


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 26, 2009)

About to hit the road, to the Loaf.


----------



## Terry (Mar 26, 2009)

Getting ready for work and packing up for a possible hike for turns tonight after work. The weather looks favorable. We'll see.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2009)

Getting ready to start another day or work.  Should be quite interesting as I have quite the cast of characters in my schedule today


----------



## Geoff (Mar 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching the weather on the local news and NOT liking what being said about later this week/this weekend



It doesn't look so bad.  Tonight is going to suck but I don't ski at night.

It's bluebird out there right now.  I'm going to get some runs before the clouds roll in this afternoon.  I'm almost out of beer.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 26, 2009)

Coffee and surfing  :It's  dismal grey overcast and rain will start later this am  - but tomorrow its calling for nicer weather  !


----------



## severine (Mar 26, 2009)

Trying to watch _Schooled_ with the kids. Except it's probably a futile effort since they seem to think I'm a piece of playground equipment and can't stop jumping on the furniture. :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2009)

Really glad that I'm at home with the kids while my wife is at the local PTA meeting where the topic of debate is "should kindergarten be a full or half day?"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 26, 2009)

Yo Doc :  Beer , chips , popcorn and other assorted muchies  and a UCONN game  trump that deal !!!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yo Doc :  Beer , chips , popcorn and other assorted muchies  and a UCONN game  trump that deal !!!



Warp, your poetic words could not be more true!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Cooking 2 artichokes in the pressure cooker. Yum yum!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Warp, your poetic words could not be more true!



Good luck  to the Huskies i 'm pulling for all our Big Easters tonite AND tomorrow  DA CUSE


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 26, 2009)

chillin chillin..laid back..with my mind on my money and my money on my mind


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 27, 2009)

BIG EAST SWEEP last nite -- any doubt about BEST conference in college hoops ??

Big boy in the paint played well for the Huskies 

Guard play for Pitt was really strong  kid who drained the last bucket was  super 

NOVA  NOVA NOVA --------------uved it when they stuck it to the Dukies


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2009)

Just chillin on the computer at work..drinking a diet Rasberry Iced Tea..the boss is playing golf and I'm heading up to Camelback around 1245PM


----------



## drjeff (Mar 27, 2009)

Laughing at one of my hygienists who just totally dated herself when she said that the very cheesy Kenny Loggins song that just came on the XM channel we're listening to in the office was her jr. prom song! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2009)

Waiting for the guests to arrive for launch party #2. Anyone want to come to #3 tomorrow?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2009)

severine said:


> Waiting for the guests to arrive for launch party #2. Anyone want to come to #3 tomorrow?



What are you selling???


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What are you selling???



Food. 

Wildtree. Good stuff.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2009)

Back from skiing Camelback..going to shower and hit up the Farmers Market for some supper


----------



## drjeff (Mar 28, 2009)

Getting ready to get some sleep after a massive duct tape/sticker application session tonight for final assembly of a sled for the Duct tape Derby @ Mount Snow on Saturday - oh and I'm also listening the the whine of the turbo diesels from the cats up on the hill across the valley right now


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 28, 2009)

Leaving for PASR/AZ day at Camelback


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 28, 2009)

back from PASR day at Camelback..I'll let Root write the report..but it was JADIP..Just Another Day in Paradise!!!


----------



## Chris I (Mar 29, 2009)

Sitting around listening to some Allman bro's.  Trying to figure out what to do tomorrow to kill time in between pow days.  

Haven't been on here in forever.  GSS doesn't look like you've slowed down much.  Congrats? hahah

5 pow days in a row this past week.  another foot starting tomorrow.  it's about f'n time


----------



## Chris I (Mar 29, 2009)

Sitting around listening to some Allman bro's.  Trying to figure out what to do tomorrow to kill time in between pow days.  

Haven't been on here in forever.  GSS doesn't look like you've slowed down much.  Congrats? hahah

5 pow days in a row this past week.  another foot starting tomorrow.  it's about f'n time


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Getting ready to go to Windham


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2009)

Today is the first weekend day in months that I'm not skiing..I could have slept as late as I wanted to but woke up before 800AM..right now I'm in Dunkin Donuts heaven and soon I'm gonna get small and walk in the rain under my umbrella ay ay ay


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2009)

Today is the first weekend day in months that I'm not skiing..I could have slept as late as I wanted to but woke up before 800AM..right now I'm in Dunkin Donuts heaven and soon I'm gonna get small and walk in the rain under my umbrella ay ay ay


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2009)

Sitting around doing nothing. Drinking some cappuccino from my new Tassimo brewer. Wishing it wasn't raining. Can't believe my ski season ended so quickly like that without a chance to even have a good end day.  Stupid weather. :angry:

I guess I'll move on to studying soon; I have an exam tomorrow.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2009)

Newspapers  coffee ,  reading   various reports and materials and getting prepared for a  what will be a contentious series of Board meetings tomorrow.

Skis all waxed and gear put away for the season -- Golf stuff ready to go , Bike tuned up and  ready to go  and tennis racquets all re- strung    yep s it's  TIME TO MOVE ON TO THE NEXT SEASON


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2009)

Ny-times online..rocking out  to Huey Lewis and the News..I'm loving this lazy Sunday..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Newspapers  coffee ,  reading   various reports and materials and getting prepared for a  what will be a contentious series of Board meetings tomorrow.
> 
> Skis all waxed and gear put away for the season -- Golf stuff ready to go , Bike tuned up and  ready to go  and tennis racquets all re- strung    yep s it's  TIME TO MOVE ON TO THE NEXT SEASON




It definitely was a cold winter in the North Country..You guys hit below zero temperatures more than 30 days..the flowers are in Bloom down here


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It definitely was a cold winter in the North Country..You guys hit below zero temperatures more than 30 days..the flowers are in Bloom down here



 Yeah that's one of the NICE things about PA>  i have fond memories when i was an undergrad  of just how nice and warm it was down there in the spring we had some cherry trees that used to bloom early  there  .  I used to go swimming there in early may some years ( well  truth be known my a- hole buddies actually used to throw me in on My birthday  ) 

It was somewhat cold  Steeze but man we DID NOT get any SNOW after mid February  -- highly unusual and dry beyond belief -- 



Get your golf gear out !!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Get your golf gear out !!!




I have been practicing my putting and short chips in my apartment..my carpet runs a little faster on the lint meter after I vacuum.  It's been really dry around here..only about an inch of liquid precip in March and less than that in February..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I have been practicing my putting and short chips in my apartment..my carpet runs a little faster on the lint meter after I vacuum.  It's been really dry around here..only about an inch of liquid precip in March and less than that in February..



Hope you arn't taking any DIVOTS on those chip shots    :


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hope you arn't taking any DIVOTS on those chip shots    :



I'd probably lose my deposit for divots..:dunce:

Speaking of golf..Tiger Woods is in the final group today at Bay Hill but 5 shots behind Sean O-Hair..Go Tiger!!!!!!


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2009)

Wondering how I could possibly be low on black ink after replacing it only a few days ago!  Damn printer... I don't think it's any cheaper than paying for copies! :angry:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Left Windham, having a beer and some potaoe pancakes with my friends at the Bavarian Manor in Purling, NY :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2009)

Channel surfing between multiple sports events on TV and simultaneously playing barbies with my daughter


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2009)

Watching Tiger Woods try and return to the winners circle (and Sean O'Hair NOT to choke to death )


----------



## dmc (Mar 29, 2009)

Getting ready for breakfast...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2009)

About to finally find out if Tiger wins his first tournament since his knee surgery last June. - Tied heading donw 18 right now


----------



## Geoff (Mar 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching Tiger Woods try and return to the winners circle (and Sean O'Hair NOT to choke to death )



Wow!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Wow!



Exactly!


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2009)

Procrastinating studying. Thinking about my course options for the next semester. Eating chips and dip. Listening to Randi's cheers on the video Brian's working on.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2009)

T-storm w/ hail just blew through here


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2009)

Big t-storm with a decent amount of lightening roll across the Mount Snow area right now!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 30, 2009)

Getting ready for work...it should be a pretty mellow day..boss is away!!!!!


----------



## dmc (Mar 30, 2009)

Getting ready to go to sleep...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 30, 2009)

I already sold a tombstone today..woo hoo


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2009)

Being driven nuts by the two little people. I need to study and can't concentrate. UGH!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 30, 2009)

Just back from  a 4 hour of Board of Directors meeting at  Regional  Medical Center  It was not as contentious  a session as i had surmised .  A very complex and potentially  litigious situation was resolved without incident . 

Life is Good


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 30, 2009)

Getting ready to leave work..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2009)

All about watching 24 right now!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 30, 2009)

Creating mail in entry forms for a fencing tournament, then updating websites about said tournament and sending an email about said tournament.

Fun times...

Oh, and I've got Family Guy on too.

-w


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2009)

Back from my Linguistics exam. If I don't get over 100, I should be shot--she gave us 24 points in extra credit questions to answer!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 31, 2009)

About to drive down to Philadelphia and help out a funeral director with a monument sale!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> About to drive down to Philadelphia and help out a funeral director with a monument sale!!!!



Way to get in the door, now go high pressure them into something they really don't need!


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm wishing I had ear plugs right now. Or at least, a house big enough to get on the other side of it. The kids are driving me nuts. If I manage to get my homework done for tonight, I will have to get these kids out of the house to burn off some energy before they kill each other.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Sitting in the waiting room at the workman comp doctors office with mrs root. She's in a lot of pain today.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2009)

Watching Korean variety show...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sitting in the waiting room at the workman comp doctors office with mrs root. She's in a lot of pain today.




Hope Mrs. Root gets pain free quick!  Maybe she could benefit from something cooked in the Orion! 

Right now it's mid-morning snack time


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Hope Mrs. Root gets pain free quick!  Maybe she could benefit from something cooked in the Orion!
> 
> Right now it's mid-morning snack time


Thanks. One of the things I'm looking forward to once the season ends, is getting the Orion fired up more often.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 31, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Way to get in the door, now go high pressure them into something they really don't need!



I love to upsell!!!  I only get to sell a certain amount of tombstones a year so I like to give my customers options..I'm back in the A and I'm about to check out a tombstone at a local cemetery for a duplicate..then a family is coming in at 2PM..business is brisk!!!!


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2009)

I need a nap. And ear plugs.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2009)

Brewing white tea to make my next batch of kombucha.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2009)

American Idol


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2009)

Trying to avoid the 4/1 Sundownzone


----------



## tirolerpeter (Apr 1, 2009)

It's 8:08 AM MDST here in UT and I am sitting in bed (I'm retired after all) surfing the web while I wait for confirmation from the Salt Lake County Sheriff's Department that they have completed "Avi Control Work" in Little Cottonwood Canyon.  When the road reopens I will be going up to ski Alta/Snowbird for day 76


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2009)

safety meeting, then I have to spend the rest of my day in a training seminar


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2009)

waiting for one of my hygenists to finish scraping schmutz off a patients teeth so I can go figure out what I'll soon be contributing to the "whats for lunch" thread


----------



## billski (Apr 1, 2009)

hey doc, do you mind setting up a webcam feed as an avatar?  That would pretty much answer the Thread question.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 1, 2009)

back from helping out with deliveries in NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2009)

trying to stay awake at work


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> trying to stay awake at work



Ditto.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 1, 2009)

responding to all of Gregs queer April Fools day threads..


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> responding to all of Gregs queer April Fools day threads..


Dude, Greg hasn't been online in hours. Who's the fool now? :dunce: 

I'd rather be doing what he's doing right now... skiing @ Okemo.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 1, 2009)

severine said:


> Dude, Greg hasn't been online in hours. Who's the fool now? :dunce:
> 
> I'd rather be doing what he's doing right now... skiing @ Okemo.



Actually I'm responding to everything in the Sundown thread..alot of idiots are making up rumors..:-x:argue:


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Actually I'm responding to everything in the Sundown thread..alot of idiots are making up rumors..:-x:argue:



I wouldn't say they're making up rumors.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 1, 2009)

I finally finished up replying to all the threads in the lame ski sundown forum..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I finally finished up replying to all the threads in the lame ski sundown forum..


 GSS is going ape-shit on here today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 1, 2009)

:razz:





RootDKJ said:


> GSS is going ape-shit on here today



you know it..so many gapers on here..including you


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2009)

Making chili for dinner.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2009)

About to leave the office and head home.  Still trying to figure out where all the paperwork I had to do tonight came from


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> :razz:
> 
> you know it..so many gapers on here..including you


LOL - you know it.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm looking for the Sundown forum....


----------



## billski (Apr 1, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I'm looking for the Sundown forum....


 never heard of it.  Oh wait, is that like Brokeback Mountain?


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm back from my meeting and enjoying a beer. Lost is on soon!!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2009)

Watching Lost on my just arrived today replacement plasma TV   Thank you extended warranty company


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Still messing around with the picture settings on the TV.  My hunch is that in the next few minutes I'll probably just end up back at the original default settings


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 2, 2009)

Enjoying my morning coffee.  About to have a safety meeting, then get some breakfast and then sit in an all day training seminar.


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2009)

Wishing I could crawl back into bed. I think I'm coming down with a sinus infection.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Mid morning snack time


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Enjoying my morning coffee.  About to have a safety meeting, then get some breakfast and then sit in an all day training seminar.



I wish I could wake and bake on work days but my boss knows what I look like when I'm safe..and visine doesn't help much..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I wish I could wake and bake on work days but my boss knows what I look like when I'm safe..and visine doesn't help much..


 
I arrive fashonably late and find myself a seat in the back row.  None of my bosses are in here today.  I thought your boss is in Flordia?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I arrive fashonably late and find myself a seat in the back row.  None of my bosses are in here today.  I thought your boss is in Flordia?



he's back..back when I used to work warehouse jobs..I'd get high like 3 times during the workday..


----------



## WJenness (Apr 2, 2009)

Doing a network audit... seeing what's actually out there...

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 2, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Doing a network audit... seeing what's actually out there...
> 
> -w


 How's the new job?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

The Queen and I just got back from a great day upriver,  had a really nice luncheon then went to look at s brand new Townhouse right on the river in a great New England style village in the  1000 Islands , There are only 4 townhomes on the site and  deed convenant limits development to that number . The site is right in town BUT on its own  private point 


Townhouse was 3500 sq ft , 3 floors ,3  gas fireplaces , magnificent  wall of glass on EACH of 3 levels and a deck or balconies s off all floors . 

But a whopping  900 K pricetag  and only a 1 stall garage and no real basement as that floor was all basically  an second entertainment area an open family room  and one BR and batrh and a Bar 

Second level was 2 BR's and baths 

Top floor was a GREAT ROOM with an OPEN plan combo with kitchen , DR  and entertainment area  featuring a wall of glass overlooking the Islands . IT has a Wall of STONE fireplace and  built in huge PLASMA TV.  this level also had  a master suite  

House was magnificent ,  -------BUT  for that price there are several better options IMHO and no proximity to skiing  closest place is not worth skiing at all IMO


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Queen and I just got back from a great day upriver,  had a really nice luncheon then went to look at s brand new Townhouse right on the river in a great New England style village in the  1000 Islands , There are only 4 townhomes on the site and  deed convenant limits development to that number . The site is right in town BUT on its own  private point
> 
> 
> Townhouse was 3500 sq ft , 3 floors ,3  gas fireplaces , magnificent  wall of glass on EACH of 3 levels and a deck or balconies s off all floors .
> ...




Wow..sounds like a cool house..my parents sold my childhood home about 2 years ago and a local architect built them a spec house on one of the last pieces of property in a mature neighborhood..new architechture is really cool..and the heating bill is alot less..and master bathrooms in new homes are huge..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..sounds like a cool house..my parents sold my childhood home about 2 years ago and a local architect built them a spec house on one of the last pieces of property in a mature neighborhood..new architechture is really cool..and the heating bill is alot less..and master bathrooms in new homes are huge..



RIGHT ON   LMAO  I called the MASTER  BATHROOM in this joint  " The Playpen " , The agent damn near swallowed her tongur laffing when i said " Damn if i'd of had this setup in my 20's  I'd had 12 kids"    


It had the biggest damn jet tub i've ever seen  then a damn  standalone 2 person walkin in GLASS shower with built in  small benches if you wanted to sit down  . This Bathroom r also had a built in  smaller TV


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 2, 2009)

Going to my parents house...eat their food and play with the dog..then maybe hit the bar..it's payday so anybody that crosses my path gets a free drink..


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Paperwork and lots of it.  I guess it means I must be busy


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 2, 2009)

drinking from my stash of long trail BBW at my parents house..I just ate some matzo..


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 2, 2009)

just got back from lax practice.  bought to pour something on the rocks...


----------



## WJenness (Apr 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> How's the new job?



Overall, not bad at all... There are some plusses and some minuses though.

Plusses:
Nice people
I get to make my own decisions on what we do with the network, as I am THE guy....
New interesting challanges
Good pay, decent benefits

Minuses:
I miss my vacation time (I was at three weeks and due for a fourth this month at the old job... I'm back down to two weeks)
Everything has more immediacy than other places I've worked (mainly due to doctors seeing wall to wall patients and anything that messes with them seeing patients is a huge problem)
I don't have my own space... Not even a cube, I have a desk in the corner of a conference room, and thus occasionally get kicked out for meetings that don't include me.
There have been several days recently where I've walked out of the office for lunch or whatever, and groaned that I wished I was somewhere skiing... Can't really take time off right now.

All in all, I'm glad I have a job, and the work isn't bad at all, and I've made a few new friends.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Apr 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> just got back from lax practice.  bought to pour something on the rocks...



Just finished a Dark and Stormy...

It was quite yummy...

-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 2, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Just finished a Dark and Stormy...
> 
> It was quite yummy...
> 
> -w



Nice.  Love those.  I went with Bushmills whiskey.  But its the nicer one, Blackbush I believe its called.  Not sure how long it has been aged.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 2, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Overall, not bad at all... There are some plusses and some minuses though.
> 
> Plusses:
> Nice people
> ...


I'm glad you've worked it out (except for the skiing)


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Watching the final episode of ER - kind of feel like a period of my life is ending with this show, as when it first started, the then original med students were in the same year of their training as I was of my dental school training


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2009)

AM Caffiene loading - needing a little extra today as this dreary morning in Northeast CT isn't helping getting me going today


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2009)

Wishing I could crawl back in bed. My head, ears, and throat hurt. Ugh.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 3, 2009)

Taking Mrs Root to the doctor again, then working from home so I can pack for VT


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2009)

Not liking the National Westher Service forcast for So VT that I just saw for the next 36 or so hours  :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

surfing the net..


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2009)

Searching for a good cookie recipe.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2009)

Heading home early, just when of those days at work when nothing seems to go your way.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 3, 2009)

leaving for VT


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2009)

beer #1


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2009)

beer #2


----------



## WJenness (Apr 3, 2009)

Starting to do data verification for a big fencing tournament this weekend.

Wish I was on the gmcunni plan...

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2009)

beer #3



WJenness said:


> Wish I was on the gmcunni plan...



Come on W, join me!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> beer #1





gmcunni said:


> beer #2





gmcunni said:


> beer #3



Not bad, 3 per hour:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2009)

Watching American Loggers with my 3 year old son, who thinks that all the trucks/timber cutting/timber hauling equipment are really cool! Can't say that I disagree with him


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2009)

beer #4


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally the kids are in bed. Going to eat some chili and hopefully go to bed early.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2009)

#5


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2009)

6


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

Just hanging out..chatting with two ladies on match.com...am I the only one that keeps like 10 windows open???  I might stay up all night and watch the sunrise..then sleep all day..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

gmcunni drinks slow..


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> gmcunni drinks slow..






:beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> :beer:


Hi G-man..I still have millerlights leftover from the 30-pack I bought for gaper day..I just chugged like 4 of them..now I'm just posting up a storm..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 3, 2009)

arrived at k


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> arrived at k



Have Fun!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Have Fun!!!!


thanks.  I don't blame ya for skipping hunter tomorrow, that was one heck of a storm I drive through.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2009)

Getting ready for bed,  just got woken up from sleeping on the couch by one of my dogs needing to go outside.  Everyone else in the house went to bed already,  guess the site of me passed out, drooling on the arm of the couch was to entertaining to wake me up from it


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2009)

On the k1 gondubie.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2009)

On the k1 gondubie.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 4, 2009)

Root..you ski runs faster than GMCunnni drinks beers..right now i'M Drinking a tall can of SugarFree Red Bull


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2009)

Getting the kids ready to send them to their grandma's house overnight. Also wishing this damn cold hadn't come on like it did; it seems that every time the kids go away for the weekend, I get sick.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 4, 2009)

Laughing my ass off at some of the classic HighWayStar threads on Epicski..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2009)

Back on k1. Very windy. Snowing. 2"+ up top so far. Feels like winter. Double layer playa today. Snow is fast.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Back on k1. Very windy. Snowing. 2"+ up top so far. Feels like winter. Double layer playa today. Snow is fast.



Rooter   : U da Man  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 4, 2009)

Enjoying youtube videos...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2009)

Taking a nature break. Top half of K1 and Snowden is real nice. Bottom is unpredictable. Going to Skye next, then to Bear to check out the comp after I take a safety break.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2009)

About to head across the street to stake out a table in Cuzzin's at Mount Snow for the Brewfest! :beer:  Weather getting ugly out there now, thick, wet snow, slightly above freezing over most of the hill, and a strengthening wind that has the Northface still on wind hold   Just the recipe for me to go drink beer and listen to some good tunes!


----------



## jcbskier (Apr 4, 2009)

Wanting to ski at least one more time at Sunday River . Want it to be a sunny day for my last day of the season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2009)

Safety meeting, then going to check out the bmmc scene.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 4, 2009)

Planning a late spring trip to Snowbird Utah..eating Frozen pizza..drinking Miller lite..I think i'm gonna surf the internet and drink beer until Saturday night live is on...and I can hear my neighbors dog going to town on a squeaky toy!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2009)

Lookout HH


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2009)

Arrived in stratton. Snowing here!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 5, 2009)

Trying to sort through the almost 200 pics I took today at Mount Snow - and starting to wonder if I need to find a "groomer therapy group" with how many pics I took of all the new demo groomers at Mount Snow right now


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying to sort through the almost 200 pics I took today at Mount Snow - and starting to wonder if I need to find a "groomer therapy group" with how many pics I took of all the new demo groomers at Mount Snow right now



Nah..that's perfectly normal.  I'm trying to get my pics from Stratton uploaded before I head into to work, so I can get yesterdays TR done.  I fell asleep at the computer last night:blink:.  I haven't done that since I did IT work.


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2009)

Waiting for the granola squares to cool so I can dig into them.  I need to do some homework, too, though I'm still pretty exhausted. Darn sinuses wiping me out!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 6, 2009)

Just back from my favoroite dentist next to doc jeff  

 My wallet is MUCH lighter  and WAY TOO THIN    now  after  a cleaning and Xrays--------  but no damage otherwise


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 6, 2009)

eating salad..watching it rain..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 6, 2009)

Watching the rain come in, blahhh


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2009)

Posting from class...very bored.  Hoping to get to the gym after class.


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2009)

Wishing I had gone to class. I skipped because I was tired and had things to do; I would have gotten more rest (and probably been more productive) if I had just gone instead of having to deal with bedtime.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2009)

Watching _House_


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2009)

Home from school and the gym.  We got our final assignment:  Create a personal webpage that contains pictures, video & audio.  Anyone care to guess the topic I'm going to use?


----------



## WJenness (Apr 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Home from school and the gym.  We got our final assignment:  Create a personal webpage that contains pictures, video & audio.  Anyone care to guess the topic I'm going to use?



Porn?

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 7, 2009)

WJenness said:


> _SKI _Porn?
> 
> -w


fixed it for ya.

Right now I'm about to take a 2.5 hour drive into Delaware for work.  Blah.


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2009)

Sundown?



Blue's ski patrol?

Right now, trying to figure out what I'm writing my East Asian History Since Mid-19th Century term paper on. I have to hand in a thesis at 6:30PM today and I still don't have a freaking clue. Paper is due in 2 weeks.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Home from school and the gym.  We got our final assignment:  Create a personal webpage that contains pictures, video & audio.  Anyone care to guess the topic I'm going to use?



Orion cooked meat products washed down with Blackbeary wheat??  

Right now I'm doing the AM caffiene loading thing


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 7, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Orion cooked meat products washed down with Blackbeary wheat??
> 
> Right now I'm doing the AM caffiene loading thing


That's not a bad idea doc, but I don't have any video of that.  

I did shoot some video of BMMC on Saturday, but it's really horrible quality.  Maybe I'll post it up tonight.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> That's not a bad idea doc, but I don't have any video of that.
> 
> I did shoot some video of BMMC on Saturday, but it's really horrible quality.  Maybe I'll post it up tonight.



Just trying to give you an "excuse" to break out the Orion and get going with the Orion TR's!  I know that my 1st Orion TR will be coming soon(okay, if it stops raining on a day when I want to use it, it will be soon )

Right now I'm waiting for someone to get numb so I can go and work for a few minutes


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2009)

Taking a break from cleaning. Need to think about the thesis for my History paper and eat some lunch. I should probably do some work on my Linguistics paper that's due on Monday, too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 7, 2009)

Finished  some cleaning , just got back from a  2 mile walk - its snowing here since early am but not accumulating


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2009)

Bank, Lunch


----------



## drjeff (Apr 7, 2009)

About to try and work a miracle on a front tooth of a special needs patient.  If I can pull this one off, I gotta buy a lottery ticket tonight!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 7, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just trying to give you an "excuse" to break out the Orion and get going with the Orion TR's!  I know that my 1st Orion TR will be coming soon(okay, if it stops raining on a day when I want to use it, it will be soon )


Wife mentioned salmon just the other day

Just leavind DE. 4hrs of driving for 1 hour of work.  Yea


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 7, 2009)

Adding up the cost of my house, construction begins in June.  Hee hee hee, I'm not going to have a dime once this starts.  I'm psyched don't get me wrong, but it's just kinda funny to see all of the money I put away over the last five years disappear!!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 7, 2009)

Watching the UCONN women's basketball team head for their 6th overall national championship and 3rd perfect season!  Also getting ready for the new season of *Rescue Me* - Dennis Leary just cracks me up!


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sitting in awe looking at the daffodils in bloom and the snow falling.


----------



## severine (Apr 8, 2009)

Coffee.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 8, 2009)

severine said:


> Coffee.


+2 (on my second cup)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2009)

+3 on 2nd cup


----------



## severine (Apr 8, 2009)

Back from the grocery store. Time to make the kids' lunch and then I'll probably wash dishes, fold laundry, and bake some sandwich bread.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just got back from 2 mile walk , banking and other errands  . The overnite  snow  is still on the ground , but  it'll be gone by tomorrow


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2009)

Just enjoying a few minutes of piece and quiet in my office after what was if not the most crazy busy, then definately a top 3 crazy busy morning sessions in the almost 10 years now that I've worked in my office! And atleast on paper, the afternoon looks to be almost as busy as the AM


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 8, 2009)

Eating salad, watching Family Guy


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

back from setting $19,000 worth of tombstones..leaving work in a few..getting my inspection and oil change...and eating at the Cicis pizza buffet..then getting ready for Stowe..


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2009)

Getting ready to go test drive a couple of cars on the way home from work   I'm due for a new ride as "old faithfull" has almost 180,000k on her over 8 years and is just about due for one of the expensive service intervals, and I want to use the $$ I've earned via the GM Card before either HSBC bank or GM goes bankrupt and I potentially loose those bucks!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 8, 2009)

Leaving work, off to the gym for a few hours


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2009)

heading to home depot to pick up lawn fertilizer.


----------



## severine (Apr 8, 2009)

Making some oatmeal bread for sandwiches. I should be writing my Linguistics paper though.


----------



## Terry (Apr 8, 2009)

Just finnished sawing up next years wood pile. Gotta get splitin it next.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

drinking beer


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 8, 2009)

just got home from the gym & supermarket.  eating a salad


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

cobb salad is the ill shiznit what what...safety meeting..


----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 9, 2009)

sitting in study hall again...i have no motivation, 10 days of classes left.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 9, 2009)

Skied at Loon drove home and took a walk.  FINALLY some sunshine!!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> heading to home depot to pick up lawn fertilizer.



spending my lunch hour putting down fertilizer on my lawn...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> spending my lunch hour putting down fertilizer on my lawn...



You can't wait to start cutting you lawn. Maybe I'll get some on in a week or two after I get working on raking the thatch out.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Working on a technology cost comparison


----------



## severine (Apr 9, 2009)

You mean dog poop doesn't count as fertilizer? We'd have it covered if that were the case! :lol:

Back from the big walk today to the Y (swim class), post office, and library. We made friends with a daring squirrel outside the health food store that's on the way home. Now I'm wishing I could take a nap; pushing 80 lbs of kids plus a double jogger around town is tiring.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

severine said:


> You mean dog poop doesn't count as fertilizer? We'd have it covered if that were the case! :lol:
> 
> Back from the big walk today to the Y (swim class), post office, and library. We made friends with a daring squirrel outside the health food store that's on the way home. Now I'm wishing I could take a nap; pushing 80 lbs of kids plus a double jogger around town is tiring.



What are you going "_green_" by walking instead of driving everywere?


----------



## severine (Apr 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What are you going "_green_" by walking instead of driving everywere?


The Passat has an exhaust leak; Brian has my Blazer until he fixes it. If I really wanted the car, I could have driven him to work this morning, but I didn't feel like going to Watertown twice today. Besides, I haven't done any running in the last few weeks; I need the exercise.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Waiting for the work day to end...  Getting focused for the first HS game of the season tonight against the defending Class S champs.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Waiting for the work day to end...  Getting focused for the first HS game of the season tonight against the defending Class S champs.



good luck tonight.  i learned that you are our arch enemy, panther vs. panther ??

 i'll make sure i attend that game.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> good luck tonight.  i learned that you are our arch enemy, panther vs. panther ??
> 
> i'll make sure i attend that game.



you are correct.  always a battle against masuk.  since i have been at pomperaug we are 1-1 vs masuk.


----------



## sLoPeS (Apr 9, 2009)

making the last post from my office........time for a lot of biking and skiing!


----------



## Chris I (Apr 9, 2009)

smoking some mango shisha out of my new hookah.. relaxing before going to relax and watch the sunset fall underneath the pacific ocean, then watching the full moon slowly chase the sun


----------



## dmc (Apr 9, 2009)

Chris I said:


> smoking some mango shisha out of my new hookah.. relaxing before going to relax and watch the sunset fall underneath the pacific ocean, then watching the full moon slowly chase the sun



mmm.... never had mango shisha..  Arab culture is so chill....


----------



## Chris I (Apr 9, 2009)

My first time time smoking it too, it's good though I didn't buy the expensive stuff so the flavor is lacking a bit.. tastes better than anticipated from the smell.

dmc- you going to mountain jam this year>\?


----------



## dmc (Apr 9, 2009)

Chris I said:


> My first time time smoking it too, it's good though I didn't buy the expensive stuff so the flavor is lacking a bit.. tastes better than anticipated from the smell.
> 
> dmc- you going to mountain jam this year>\?



Got my ticket!  Psyched!

Shisha in Dubai... grape and double apple shisha...


----------



## WJenness (Apr 9, 2009)

Watching a crazy hockey game between the Canadiens and Bruins.

4-3 Habs after 2 :-(

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Just got home from the gym.  I swam 1200 yards tonight.  A new personal record and I got a real nice swimmers high when I got out of the pool.  After a quick soak in the hot tub, I went into the steam room and watched a guy eat a subway sandwich in the freaking steam room uke:  Who does that?


----------



## thorski (Apr 9, 2009)

Watching winter dew tour.  Skiing in the halfpipe on MTV2 at mount snow.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 9, 2009)

Watching the news and procrastinating packing the kids ski bags up for tommorrow


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2009)

Working on my Linguistics paper: Morphology of the German language. I hate the examples part; I end up sifting through the dictionary just looking for words that fit the criteria. Right now, I'm stuck on feminine words that end in -sis and -keit.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2009)

just woke up, hungover


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn't go to bed until 4AM. Surprisingly, I'm not dragging too much. Going to eat some breakfast and then I need to go work on my paper again.


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2009)

Trying to motivate to snowboard...  Procrastinating until the sun comes out..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Just finished a 3 mile walk followed by  an hr long  session hitting all my golf clubs at a practice range  getting ready for  season opener .


----------



## Terry (Apr 11, 2009)

Just got back from skiing at Sunday River, drinking a beer and thinking about whats for supper.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2009)

just finished rehanging a door and steaming some artichokes for dinner


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2009)

STILL working on the German Morphology portion of my Linguistics Field Project. I think it's going to be a long night again.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2009)

safety meeting & laundry


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2009)

Just waiting for the last "de-beering" session of the night before it's time for some shut-eye!


----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2009)

Now that I've wasted a couple hours playing Yoville on Facebook, I'm back to working on my German Morphology paper. I should have this wrapped up with a couple more hours of work. Then a couple hours of sleep before I have to get up early to make monkey bread for the big Easter family gathering at my parents' house.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2009)

coffee loading, then off to the in-laws


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2009)

breakfast , then Easter services, then off to dinner . Happy Easter to one and all !


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Happy Easter to one and all !


+1


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2009)

Getting ready to head off to my wife's aunt's and uncles's house for easter celebrations


----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2009)

Baking monkey bread and cinnamon rolls for Easter dessert at my parents' house (with 20-some-odd of my closest relatives :lol.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 12, 2009)

Skied at Cannon for their last day, and now heading to the North Country to have Easter dinner with girlfriend


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 12, 2009)

drinking Magic Hat..


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2009)

Watching Rush's R:30 on Palladia HD   And reminding myself not to turn the volume up too loud so I don't wake up the kids!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2009)

Making a webpage for my class tomorrow.  Safety meeting for inspiration.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2009)

Trying to decide if I'm cooling down or warming up after a nice run outside this morning.  At bit brisk out there today!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

at work..not really working..


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Making a webpage for my class tomorrow.  Safety meeting for inspiration.



I need some inspiration...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I need some inspiration...



me too..


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> me too..



I have only been inspired 3 of the past 14 days.  Lost 11 lbs in that same time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I have only been inspired 3 of the past 14 days.  Lost 11 lbs in that same time.





Wow..I wish I had a bong at work..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Class, then hopefully off to the gym if I don't have to go to the lab


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

chillin..going to my parents house for pizza in a few..debating whether I should dig into my Magic Hat spring variety pack...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

home from the gym, eating a salad


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2009)

Home from class, eating a very disappointing meal from Wendy's: honey BBQ chicken (blech) and a cold sour cream & chives baked potato.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2009)

Drinking water.  I've been bad about consuming enough volume today   Especially after my run this AM


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

amazed at how fast I consumed a bag of doritos and a can of miller lite


----------



## WJenness (Apr 14, 2009)

Sitting down to do my taxes.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

about to play in a big online poker tournement


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

Just got home from the gym.  Swam 1000 yards.  Felt like shit tonight, really winded.  

So I'm shaving in the locker room, and the guy at the sink to my left, starts using the hair dryer to blow dry his junk.  WTF?:blink::-o uke:


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2009)

:lol: Root, you always have the funniest gym stories! :lol:

Back from class. Had some big decisions to make today. Looks like I'm going to school full-time next year. I also talked with the head of the History dept about adding the History Minor to my English Major.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: Root, you always have the funniest gym stories! :lol:
> 
> Back from class. Had some big decisions to make today. Looks like I'm going to school full-time next year. I also talked with the head of the History dept about adding the History Minor to my English Major.


Here's how my motivation works in my head...

1.  Get in shape for next year's ski season. (I usually don't need to go any further then motivation #1.)
2.  There's hot women there (not that I stand a chance)
3.  There's a good chance I'm gonna leave there with a funny story.

Wow, good luck with going full time.


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd probably go to the Y more if it were that much fun.  Going to ditch the membership to cut costs, actually. Back to self-motivation running with the double jogger and bike riding with the trailer in tow. 

School made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I somehow ended up in financial aid as being full-time for next year, which made me eligible for grants. Once I saw how much they were willing to kick in, it was hard to say no. I will be eating, sleeping, breathing school next year. But it's worth it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

I never had any fun stories at the Y.  

That's a great offer they made you.  That should really speed up your graduation.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2009)

severine said:


> I'd probably go to the Y more if it were that much fun.  Going to ditch the membership to cut costs, actually. Back to self-motivation running with the double jogger and bike riding with the trailer in tow.
> 
> School made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I somehow ended up in financial aid as being full-time for next year, which made me eligible for grants. Once I saw how much they were willing to kick in, it was hard to say no. I will be eating, sleeping, breathing school next year. But it's worth it.



Congrats! Maybe you can afford a little babysitting with the extra financial aid to give you some studying time.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2009)

trying to update my blackberry with new software so i can use it as a modem for my PC and access internet while traveling.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> So I'm shaving in the locker room, and the guy at the sink to my left, starts using the hair dryer to blow dry his junk.  WTF?:blink::-o uke:



That's just wrong. But there always seems to be the naked guy at those places. Most folks walk around with a towel or something, but this guy just has to hang out at the sink naked while he shaves and what-not.


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I never had any fun stories at the Y.
> 
> That's a great offer they made you.  That should really speed up your graduation.


I'd be afraid of fun stories at the Y from guys. 

I should be able to finish in 2 years now without summer classes, so I'm back on track with May 2011 graduation like I wanted. And if the grants continue, it's more likely I can do the Master's with Certification program directly following (1 year full-time, including both summer sessions plus fall and spring, as well as student teaching, and at the end, I'd have my Master's in Education plus be eligible for certification as a teacher in CT). Before, it didn't seem possible to pay for it. But then again, I had no idea what a difference it could make since I haven't been a full-time student...ever.



wa-loaf said:


> Congrats! Maybe you can afford a little babysitting with the extra financial aid to give you some studying time.


Thanks!  It's enough to cover tuition and fees, but there's no extra. I can't do student loans for next year so this is a real blessing. My dad did offer to pay for babysitting so I can take a day class; hopefully, they'll take the kids on a more regular basis so I can get some homework done, too.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm getting organized for the day.  Post office run to mail my taxes.  Filling the cooler for a mid-50F bluebird ski day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

nice gym storys Root..

I'm getting ready for another fun-filled day of monument sales.  Yesterday I helped set a bunch of tombstones all over Jersey and then right when I came back, an old lady was walking around the yard and I sold her a $5700 tombstone..cha ching..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I'm getting organized for the day.  Post office run to mail my taxes.  Filling the cooler for a mid-50F bluebird ski day.




have fun enjoy living the dream


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Off to Philly for a meeting


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Sitting in my meeting at the Curtis Institute in Philly


----------



## severine (Apr 15, 2009)

Making English muffins.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Watching Mythbusters, then Pitchmen and playing fetch with my cat


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 15, 2009)

safety meeting adjourned...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> safety meeting adjourned...



that's a relief...

wondering if I should go to bed..


----------



## krisskis (Apr 16, 2009)

working yet again...getting ready to have my 1am "dinner" I was recently diagnosed with diabetes and i have to watch what im eating now. I kinda knew i was sick...i have lost 18 pounds in the last 2 months, not even trying and i had diabetes when i was preggers with my daughter. so im back to pricking my fingers and eatin low carbs, no added sugar and high fiber  At least i have lost another 4 pounds in the last 2 weeks


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2009)

krisskis said:


> working yet again...getting ready to have my 1am "dinner" I was recently diagnosed with diabetes and i have to watch what im eating now. I kinda knew i was sick...i have lost 18 pounds in the last 2 months, not even trying and i had diabetes when i was preggers with my daughter. so im back to pricking my fingers and eatin low carbs, no added sugar and high fiber  At least i have lost another 4 pounds in the last 2 weeks



Good luck Kris!  I learned during my residency what kind of food goodies end up on almost a daily basis at nurses stations, especially on the overnight shift.  Tough to avoid all the phenomenal baked goods from time to time!

Right now it's caffiene loading + AM paper reading


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

AM caffeine loading.  I had a rough night.  Woke up around 2am to use the bath room, then at 5:10am my alarm goes off and scares the crap out of us.  I do a quick check of the house only to see that the low battery indicator on the alarm panel is lit.  

Thank you Slomins:angry:


----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm tired. I want to crawl back into bed. Too bad I have a ton to do today. At least it's sunny and I have a car again.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 16, 2009)

Coffee injections and surfing  then pack up the vehicle  for trip to see our Daughter and SIL and grandkids NW of Boston.  leaving tomorrow am 

I'll  play several rounds of golf with friends there .  Looking forward to it as our courses here are not open yet. Will take in the Marathon and a few other Boston based activities  

. We're going to  meander our way home sometime next weekend  with several side trips thru the  GREENS and DACKS and have  appts to look at a few homes and or townhomes  in various locations  as an exploratory at this point .

 Looking forward to seeing  my family as my son and DIL  and  grandkids  from Manhattan may be able to make it to Boston for a couple of days.  But in the medical profession that can sometimes be a challenge so we'll see


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2009)

surfing the net..gonna uncrate, measure and label a dozen granite bases that just came in from VT


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2009)

Starting to think about what I'll be posting later in the "what's for lunch" thread


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

watching family guy re-runs at work


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2009)

about to go to the bank..then foundation calls..


----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2009)

Back from taking the kids to the playground. Beautiful day but it was mobbed due to all the kids who are home on spring break.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2009)

took the delivery driver to pick up truck being serviced now back at my crib thinking of a master plan..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

I just finished the last piece of work I need to do for the week.  I have a 2 hour con-call tomorrow morning and then I'm done for the week.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2009)

About to leave the office and turn in my old faithfull trailblazer  and pick up my new Acadia!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Off to the gym


----------



## WJenness (Apr 16, 2009)

The Bruins... The Bruins... The Bruins, what? (Local commercial)

-w


----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2009)

Hanging out with my daughter before bedtime while hoping the little guy will give up the fight and stay in bed.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Just got home from the gym.  Sorry severine, no good stories tonight.


----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been living vicariously through you!

My lame gym story is that my son had swim lessons this morning. Even though he screamed and refused to put his bathing suit on in the locker room, he had a blast. Couldn't get enough of jumping in the pool. Loved hanging out in the water. Even let me dunk him several times, which impressed the teacher. He'll be 2 in late May so while he's not really swimming yet, at least he's enjoying the water.

See, told you that was lame. 

Right now, I'm decompressing. I need to write a 5-7 pg paper this weekend but I'm not ready to work on it yet.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

severine said:


> I've been living vicariously through you!
> 
> My lame gym story is that my son had swim lessons this morning. Even though he screamed and refused to put his bathing suit on in the locker room, he had a blast. Couldn't get enough of jumping in the pool. Loved hanging out in the water. Even let me dunk him several times, which impressed the teacher. He'll be 2 in late May so while he's not really swimming yet, at least he's enjoying the water.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, I used to teach swimming lessons to kids that age and they are a blast!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

Sitting at work killing time..gonna help out the deliver driver in a few minutes..I was going to go hiking this afternoon on the Appalachian Trail with Atomic Jeff but he bailed so I don't know what to do..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Working from home...which translates into paying bills, gonna partially clean out the garage and then maybe take the bike into the shop for my yearly tune-up.  Around 2, I'm meeting some of my co-workers for brown-bag beers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Working from home...which translates into paying bills, gonna partially clean out the garage and then maybe take the bike into the shop for my yearly tune-up.  Around 2, I'm meeting some of my co-workers for brown-bag beers.



brown bag beers????


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> brown bag beers????


----------



## severine (Apr 17, 2009)

Stalling. I need to wash dishes and take a shower, plus run errands... oh yeah, and write a paper and do other homework. Instead, I feel like doing nothing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Stalling. I need to wash dishes and take a shower, plus run errands... oh yeah, and write a paper and do other homework. Instead, I feel like doing nothing.



you never feel like doing anything..


----------



## severine (Apr 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you never feel like doing anything..


That's what happens when you're stuck home most of your life. Hard to remain motivated when the only jobs you do get undone nearly immediately. My work is never completed.


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you never feel like doing anything..


 
You wouldn't either if you always had to do something for one cranky kid or the other, and you finally got a chance to sit down. Now I know why old people just enjoy sitting in silence, they're recovering from post-traumatic toddler disorder.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Safety meeting, then off to have paper bag beers!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> You wouldn't either if you always had to do something for one cranky kid or the other, and you finally got a chance to sit down. Now I know why old people just enjoy sitting in silence, they're recovering from post-traumatic toddler disorder.



I can't wait to get some girl pregnant one day..


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can't wait to get some girl pregnant one day..


Can vinyl reproduce?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Can vinyl reproduce?



ask highwaystar..

I just might do some parking lot pimping at the Farmers market..I haven't been there in a few weeks!!!!


----------



## severine (Apr 17, 2009)

Sitting in the driveway. The kids fell asleep on the way home from running errands and there is no way in heck that I'm waking them up after the monster tantrum in Target! Going to do some homework after I read email.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 18, 2009)

Done with my AM caffiene loading. Off to HD to get some supplies for errands and drop my bike off for a tune up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 18, 2009)

Making a list of things I have to do before my date tonight..I wonder what McLovin would have to say about that..anyway I'm just thinking about the fun had on the slopes at Blue..here's a shot for stoke!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 18, 2009)

I just got my car washed for the first time in 2009, got a haircut and bought a new shirt..just chilling drinking a beer..eating a turkey, steeze and bacon sammich and I have 5 more hours until my date..


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

Just relaxing in VT and resting my SORE feet after working 25+ hours the last 2 days starting at 4:30AM at a volunteer dental event in New Haven, CT.  

Weird ride from New Haven to Mount Snow temperature wise.  It was 79 degree in New Haven on my car's thermometer when I left about 3PM and 46 degrees up in VT 3 hours later!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 18, 2009)

Relaxing at the Hampton Inn in Rochester, NY... Posted results from today's events... watching the Bruins trounce the Canadiens (5-1 after 2)

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 18, 2009)

I just work up form a short nap.  I hand washed and waxed the exterior of my car this afternoon.  Hopefully the weather will hold out tomorrow and I can detail out the interior.  

I wonder what's going to be posted first, the TR from the 'ski off' or GSS's date?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I just work up form a short nap.  I hand washed and waxed the exterior of my car this afternoon.  Hopefully the weather will hold out tomorrow and I can detail out the interior.
> 
> I wonder what's going to be posted first, the TR from the 'ski off' or GSS's date?



Hi Root..I'm home from my date..I guess I'll be shredding the gnar solo..:dunce:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hi Root..I'm home from my date..I guess I'll be shredding the gnar solo..:dunce:


Well, there's still at least 6 months until next season...plenty of time


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 19, 2009)

eating some breakfast before my 9am game.  hung over.  not looking forward to this...


----------



## Geoff (Apr 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Well, there's still at least 6 months until next season...plenty of time



This season hasn't ended yet..... unless you're saying it will be another 6 months before the next GSS date from hell.


----------



## severine (Apr 19, 2009)

Eating breakfast with the kids.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2009)

Taking a 5 minute break, then back out to do some more yard work.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Geoff said:


> This season hasn't ended yet..... unless you're saying it will be another 6 months before the next GSS date from hell.


6 months until Blue opens.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> 6 months until Blue opens.



more like 7+

this morning..caffeine loading..dunkin donuts..safety meeting on tap which should give me the motivation to get off my stanky ass:dunce:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2009)

Getting ready to hopefully have more water stay IN the bathtub rather than ON the floor as I give 2 TIRED and rambunctious kids a bath


----------



## severine (Apr 19, 2009)

Good luck with that! 

Working on my paper on the Great Firewall of China.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2009)

Still working on that paper. 1.5 pages to go.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2009)

severine said:


> Still working on that paper. 1.5 pages to go.




Good luck!  For me atleast I always found that the closer to the end of a paper I got, the greater my written B.S. factor would get!   :lol:

Right now I'm trying not to have my head spin as I'm looking over various quotes from telecommunications companies to redo the ARCHAIC phone/data system in my office


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

eating lunch..looking forward to celebrating todays Holiday afterwork and then taking my grandma out for dinner..


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Good luck!  For me atleast I always found that the closer to the end of a paper I got, the greater my written B.S. factor would get!   :lol:


Definitely works that way with regular papers.  My other class, Linguistics, not so much--too much data to include since she wants answers to specific questions. 

DONE with the Asian History paper. Now I have some reading to do and paperwork for other things. I should wash dishes & do laundry (my 2 jobs that are never done), but I'm not sure if I'll get to it before class tonight.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 20, 2009)

Safety meeting, then off to class.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

25 more minutes


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 25 more minutes



not gonna make it home in time.  guess i will have to double up when i get home.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> not gonna make it home in time.  guess i will have to double up when i get home.



well just pretend you live in Chicago..


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> well just pretend you live in Chicago..



good call.  i plan to hit every time-zone... 8)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> good call.  i plan to hit every time-zone... 8)



Yikes..that will be tough for me since I'm going out to dinner with my Grandma at 6PM..sorry Mountain Standard Time.. If only the weather was nice..8 years ago I was on the green at UVM in front of the library..good times...now I'm sitting bare-assed in front of the computer looking at F*ck Me


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yikes..that will be tough for me since I'm going out to dinner with my Grandma at 6PM..sorry Mountain Standard Time.. If only the weather was nice..8 years ago I was on the green at UVM in front of the library..good times...now I'm sitting bare-assed in front of the computer looking at F*ck Me


 Bad form, Dude. Using F*ck Me and Grandma in the same post. See ya in the next thread!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Bad form, Dude. Using F*ck Me and Grandma in the same post. See ya in the next thread!



Bad form..going into the What are you doing right now thread and not answering the question...LAME!!!!  :argue:

Right now I'm typing..


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bad form..going into the What are you doing right now thread and not answering the question...LAME!!!! :argue:
> 
> Right now I'm typing..


 
Right now I got a powerful hankerin for some Oreo's and milk! Today's 4/20, I'm surprised you're even coherent today!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 20, 2009)

Getting ready to leave work and go to my buddy's ex-gf's house to pick up his TV... <crosses fingers for lack of drama>...

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm friggin soaked sitting in class. Celebrated the Holiday right before I left the parking lot.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2009)

:roll:

Eating dinner with the kids. Then it's off to another fun night of Linguistics.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

About to go out to dinner with Nana


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm feeling kinda low...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm feeling kinda low...



I wonder what towlie would say


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I wonder what towlie would say



Hey guys, wanna....


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2009)

Getting ready to start some serious power drooling on my pillow


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2009)

Printing coupons and veging. Was a busy day and I need to relax.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 21, 2009)

Procastinating studying for my CCVP


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

ready for another fun and exciting day at work..


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2009)

Having a TOUGH time getting going on this DREARY morning


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Having a TOUGH time getting going on this DREARY morning



That's 2 of us. Might be time to make some coffee....

I'm gearing up for a relaxing day today. The last few have been hectic and I need a break. Besides, it's too crummy to take the kids out anyway.


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 21, 2009)

Tanking-up on coffee, getting ready for a meeting, then off to PT (the hurt that feels so good!).


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Tanking-up on coffee, getting ready for a meeting, then off to PT (the hurt that feels so good!).



PT for your shoulder?


----------



## WJenness (Apr 21, 2009)

I broke down and created a facebook account last night...

Trying to get work done this morning...

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 21, 2009)

On a conference call.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 21, 2009)

paperwork, paperwork, paperwork........


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 21, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> PT for your shoulder?


 
Yep! Range of motion is almost back. Didn't affect my skiing any though.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I broke down and created a facebook account last night...
> 
> Trying to get work done this morning...
> 
> -w




Good luck!  The 1st week of Facebook generally involves you searching out and semi chatting with people who you haven't talked to(and have had no desire to talk to) in the last 10 years - And inevitably starting to play Mafia Wars on FB  

Right now I think I've FINALLY found the appropriate Caffeine level to keep me going today!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I broke down and created a facebook account last night...
> 
> Trying to get work done this morning...
> 
> -w



Wow..you were one of the last facebook holdouts..I still get friend requests from people who I went to high school with who never spoke one word to me in high school...they get denied!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Heading out for tonight's Yankees game with 3 of my co-workers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Heading out for tonight's Yankees game with 3 of my co-workers.



Have fun, I'm going to some Iron Pigs games this summer..that's the Phillies triple A team that's in Allentown..

Right now..drinking water and catching up on tons of threads on here.  PASR is dead but AZ is hopping..


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Yep! Range of motion is almost back. Didn't affect my skiing any though.



my doc didn't prescribe PT for my shoulder.  i don't notice any issues other than the nerve damage done when putting in the plate.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Have fun, I'm going to some Iron Pigs games this summer.:



I thought that's what you called your Match.Com dates....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I thought that's what you called your Match.Com dates....



they've been skinny lately..

and I think I might head out to happy hour and drink a single miller lite..:smile:


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2009)

Hanging out with the kids. They're hysterical today!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2009)

Time to put some ink to a few charts and then head home.  Too bad the weather here is sh$tty as I really wanted to get in an outdoor track session tonight, BUT have no desire to wear the Gore-Tex to accomplish this


----------



## dmc (Apr 21, 2009)

sitting in a Starbucks in Omaha Nebraska..  Wasting time...


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 21, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> my doc didn't prescribe PT for my shoulder. i don't notice any issues other than the nerve damage done when putting in the plate.


 
My doc didn't either, although he should have. Did it on my own when a coworker, whos wife was a PT, asked me if I could scratch my back with my right hand. I couldn't even put my hand past my hip. I can scratch the middle of my back now with little to no pain. Surprising how much mobility you loose when your main focus is to just use your arm again.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Safety meeting outside the stadium.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2009)

Revisiting this site frequently is making me want to ski alot....and American Fing Icon is in the background..booo...time to change the station..whatever happened to Sanjaya????


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2009)

Re-watching _The Dealiest Catch_ on the DVR


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2009)

Back from 8 hours of delivering tombstones..one of them was for a 20 year old Marine who died in Iraq,  I have a date at 730PM up in Stroudsburg so I'm just gonna chill until then..this girl is a chiropractor so she's probably good with her hands...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from 8 hours of delivering tombstones..one of them was for a 20 year old Marine who died in Iraq,  I have a date at 730PM up in Stroudsburg so I'm just gonna chill until then..this girl is a chiropractor so she's probably good with her hands...



Man Hands


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Man Hands



That's what the office manager was telling me..


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's what the office manager was telling me..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2009)

time to do get ready for my date..trim the unibrow..use deoderant, and shine my Reebox pumps..it's on like Donkey Kong...


----------



## WJenness (Apr 22, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Trying to find a place close to Sugarloaf for the weekend ..



Let me know what you find... heading up that way myself.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Apr 23, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sugarloaf offer was $140 a night at the hotel .. I figure I just stop at a motel someplace ...



Crazy expensive...

I'm heading up tonight... I've got the keys to my buddy's condo at SR, so I think I'm going to crash there tonight (my equipment is there anyway), then head to SL in the morning and play it by ear from there...

Just gotta get through this workday...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

My Date last night went well and it looks like there will be a 2nd date..\\I'm at work not stuffing envolopes..woo hoo


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My Date last night went well and it looks like there will be a 2nd date..\\I'm at work not stuffing envolopes..woo hoo



Cool!


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2009)

Back from my son's last swim class. He had a blast jumping in the pool today. Gonna miss taking him. 

Now doing laundry and eating lunch (leftover homemade baked mac & cheese). Missed breakfast so I'm starving.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2009)

Plowing through the afternoon at work


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2009)

Making refrigerated mashed potatoes for tonight's dinner.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Droning through a BS report...watching Family Guy in the background


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

about to go home from work..gotta take out the trash first..I can almost hear the bubbles from the waterpipe..I got some great flavored tobacco to try out..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> about to go home from work..gotta take out the trash first..I can almost hear the bubbles from the waterpipe..I got some great flavored tobacco to try out..


Awesome.  I haven't used one in years.

I went home real quick to find my neighbor left me a present!!! A case of Blackbeary Wheat was sitting outside my door,with a note thanking me for helping him re-wire the cable in his house! :beer:

Awesome!


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice thank you!

Just put the ham in the oven. Now I need to figure out what I need to have ready for my tasting tomorrow night. First paying gig with the new company.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2009)

Trying not to laugh too hard as I'm writing my bio for my 20th high school reunion this year


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying not to laugh too hard as I'm writing my bio for my 20th high school reunion this year



lol..my 10th reunion a year and a half ago was a riot.  I told myself ahead of time to just nurse a beer and not get sloppy..well I knew the bartender from Karaoke and once they started playing 90s jams..I was on the dancefloor like white on rice..

Right now drinking a leftover magic hat..


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2009)

You should do what this girl on the news last night did. She didn't have fond memories of high school so she hired a stripper to stand in as her at her 10 year reunion. The stripper was pretty flamboyant (and video taped the whole time on live-feed) and actually ended up getting up on the stage and stripping in front of everyone. :lol: Love it!

Right now, I am stalling. I should be gathering my stuff for my Wildtree tasting tomorrow. Instead, I'm vegging.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

severine said:


> You should do what this girl on the news last night did. She didn't have fond memories of high school so she hired a stripper to stand in as her at her 10 year reunion. The stripper was pretty flamboyant (and video taped the whole time on live-feed) and actually ended up getting up on the stage and stripping in front of everyone. :lol: Love it!


If you have sex with a prostitute against her will, is it considered rape or shoplifting?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> If you have sex with a prostitute against her will, is it considered rape or shoplifting?



shoplifting


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> If you have sex with a prostitute against her will, is it considered rape or shoplifting?


That was so random that I actually LOLed, while rolling my eyes.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2009)

severine said:


> You should do what this girl on the news last night did. She didn't have fond memories of high school so she hired a stripper to stand in as her at her 10 year reunion. The stripper was pretty flamboyant (and video taped the whole time on live-feed) and actually ended up getting up on the stage and stripping in front of everyone. :lol: Love it!
> 
> Right now, I am stalling. I should be gathering my stuff for my Wildtree tasting tomorrow. Instead, I'm vegging.



Now I'd just need to convince my wife to let a stripper stand in for her   I could almost pull it off though since only 1 person out of my class of 675 has ever met her before though!

Right now I'm trying to rehydrate a bit after a nice work out, and then it's time for some shut eye


----------



## severine (Apr 24, 2009)

:lol:

Just back from the playground. What a beautiful day outside! Now I need to do more prep for my party tonight... If only the little guy would cooperate instead of melt down in a tantrum.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2009)

Back from doing work in the Harrisburg Area..I need to start using SPF 30 everyday..I got roasted in the 70+ degree sun..,drinking a can of Labatt Blue and catching up on an ass-ton of posts on here..PASR is dead but this site is still really active!!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

Sitting at work for another two long hours waiting for work to get done on the car. Picked a great day to be stuck here... :roll:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 24, 2009)

think i'm done working for the day.  i need to walk around my backyard and pickup sticks so i can cut the grass tomorrow for the first time this year.

first softball game of the season tonight, hope i don't pull a muscle.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2009)

I just figured out how long an average person spends in the bathroom during their lifetime..about 2 years..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Grand-MIL just passed away in Easton Hospital.  Shitty day for Root.


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 24, 2009)

Starting the last hour of work before the weekend. Looks like a warm one on tap.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2009)

Watching Techno Viking!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Watching Techno Viking!!!


You gonna be around later?


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Just got home from a very long day.  My wife's grandma passed away at 2:30 this afternoon at Easton Hospital.  She's going to stay with her mother for a few days while I take care of some things around here.

Tomorrow is my Grandma's 85th...crappy timing.  My wife is super cool though.  She told me to go see my Grandma tomorrow and spend some quality time with her.  You gotta love that.

Off to have a well deserved safety meeting, a cup of coffee, put some laundry in and veg out to a movie.


----------



## severine (Apr 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear that, Root. 

I just got home from a fun Wildtree party. Funny group of ladies!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Root.

Life has not been kind to you and your wife recently...

I hope things start going better for you guys soon.

I'm chilling and watching the sox-yankees game... Yankees are winning 4-2 going into the bottom of the 8th.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks.  It's been a weird year and obviously wearing on my wife. She really hasn't been as jubilant lately.  I'm doing what I can to keep her sane.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Grand-MIL just passed away in Easton Hospital.  Shitty day for Root.



Thoughts to "Family de Root"


----------



## drjeff (Apr 24, 2009)

Right now I'm trying to figure out how much food + drink I need to buy for the BBQ/"1st Orion of the season" cook out my wife and I decided to throw tommorrow night for a bunch of people.

And also basking in the once again failure of Mariano Rivera to close out a game against the Red Sox!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 25, 2009)

Early morning internet surfing..


----------



## Terry (Apr 25, 2009)

Getting ready to go skiing at the River. Packing the grill and beers for an early afternoon party. Have to stay sober enough so that I can get drunk at my brothers 50th birthday party tonight.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2009)

Getting ready to take the kids to "touch a truck" day


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 25, 2009)

Playing in an online poker tournement..$8..rebuy..with $35,000 prizepool


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready to take the kids to "touch a truck" day



???

If we ever had a carnival at the tombstone company..there would be liftgate rides for all


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 25, 2009)

Just got back tonite from 9 days in greater Boston area with some of my grandkids  but did get to see the Manhattan grandkids too when they came up to Boston area last weekend . We saw the Marathon Monday .
Played some golf thursday ( my first time this yr) n less than ideal conditions -----------cold,wet and really wild 30 mph winds.We went to a place we never played before near Wawa , I'd like to play it a gain BUT in much better weather It was a touff opener i had a miserble 95 for 18 -- FUGLY .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 25, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just got back tonite from 9 days in greater Boston area with some of my grandkids  but did get to see the Manhattan grandkids too when they came up to Boston area last weekend . We saw the Marathon Monday .
> Played some golf thursday ( my first time this yr) n less than ideal conditions -----------cold,wet and really wild 30 mph winds.We went to a place we never played before near Wawa , I'd like to play it a gain BUT in much better weather It was a touff opener i had a miserble 95 for 18 -- FUGLY .



Welcome back Warp!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Bro !

 U been out again ?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 25, 2009)

drinking labatt blue..eating seared tuna..living the dream..lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Posting from my crackberry. Safety meeting in the backyard, then I'm gonna crack open a Blackbeary Wheat and put the summer wax on my sticks.


----------



## severine (Apr 25, 2009)

Gorgeous day today! I'm a little sunburned even. Going to try to go to bed early so I'll have the energy to do a thorough cleaning tomorrow during the few hours that I'll have an empty house.


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2009)

Dragging. Woke up with a migraine and I feel awful. Luckily, FIL took the kids for 4.5 hours this morning so I could attempt to rest up, but the kids upstairs were playing loudly in the room above me, so it wasn't restorative sleep. In any case, the kids are home now and we have the AC on (since I don't tolerate heat well when I have a migraine). I'm enjoying a non-alcoholic creamsicle drink and I'm about to go veg on the couch. My head hurts too much to surf the internet. Too bad I'm missing out on the beautiful weather today. At least I drove in it for an hour.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 26, 2009)

Just got home from a shopping trip at BJ's and enjoying a ice cold Blackberry Wheat on my front porch.  Great gentle breeze kicks up every now and then....ahhhhhh


----------



## JimG. (Apr 26, 2009)

About to go watch my 15 year old play soccer here in Schenectady.

He ran for his high school track team yesterday, I had him at the high school at 5:40 am. Team won first place at state invitational. David ran the starting leg of the 4x100 relay for varsity A and his team won first place...also ran the 200m leg of the medley relay and won but the team got the DNQ for a baton change outside the fly zone.  Fortunately, Arlington varsity B got 2nd so moved up to first.

My 13 year old scored the winning goal in his team's win 1-0 in their state cup match yesterday. He played back all game except for 3 minutes at the start of the 2nd half when he scored and hit the crossbar. 

I enjoy watching them almost as much as I like skiing.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2009)

Sitting in class, really bored. Two weeks until the final. Prof is giving crash course lecture #2 on to program in C. Not c+/c++ or Java, but good old C. 

To make matters worse...there must have been some sort of choclate product in my laptop bag, which melted all over my laptop, and now it won't boot. Crap.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 27, 2009)

Deliveries all over Jersey..then session at the bar..now Wawa hoagie and catching up on 50 unread threads..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2009)

Home from class. Cleaned laptop and its working ok now. Having a Blackbeary Wheat on my front porch.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2009)

Watching 24


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 28, 2009)

Getting ready for another exciting delivery day..gonna be a scorcher..


----------



## severine (Apr 28, 2009)

Not feeling well. Wish I could go back to bed. What a shame on what's going to be a mostly beautiful day.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 28, 2009)

Drinking coffee.  I have to head over to Bensalem for a meeting today.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2009)

Getting ready for another glorious day of work.  And glad to hear the AC humming already outside my window


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 28, 2009)

injecting AM caffeine load  - got wicked "sinus head" today


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2009)

Letting one patient get numb while my other patient is finishing getting a tooth dis-infected prior to finishing a root canal - just another day in the office


----------



## severine (Apr 28, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Getting ready to head out for a grandson babysitting assignment while the other 31/2 yo grandson gets 2 pins removed from his broken arm today .. something about being spiderman , when he launched himself from the chair he had every intention of sticking to the side of the upper bunk bed .. that was about a month ago..


Sounds like my kids. :roll: Good luck with your assignment!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 28, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Getting ready to head out for a grandson babysitting assignment while the other 31/2 yo grandson gets 2 pins removed from his broken arm today .. something about being spiderman , when he launched himself from the chair he had every intention of sticking to the side of the upper bunk bed .. that was about a month ago..



Grampa to the rescue !! Bring your BIG Wrench !!  I was on Granpa duty last week adjudicating sibling rivalry some of teh time  but mostly just having fun with them 

Seriously hope it goes well for Spidey ----------------


----------



## severine (Apr 28, 2009)

Working on my Linguistics Final Exam. Nothing like figuring out how to make structure trees in Word while you feel like poop.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 28, 2009)

Stuck in a planning meeting.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 28, 2009)

Attending a webinar where I'm unfortunately not learning much.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2009)

Getting ready to goto lunch and contemplating saying that I just came down with the swine flu or something like that as an excuse NOT to come back to the office after lunch


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 28, 2009)

back from deliveries..another good $$$$-day but I freaking hate this heat wave..I'm definitely putting on my mesh shirt afterwork!!!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2009)

Lamenting the fact that I didn't come down with some random sickness at lunch so I'm back in the office now


----------



## severine (Apr 28, 2009)

Making French Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2009)

About to head home hopefully via the golf course for a quick couple of holes before my wife gets home with the kids from swim lessons


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 28, 2009)

Getting ready for a MTB ride......


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2009)

Watching Rescue Me and rehydrating after a 5K run on this great evening to be outside!


----------



## severine (Apr 28, 2009)

Cursing this cold that's moving into my lungs. BAAAAAD week to get sick! Too much important school work to complete!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2009)

Trying my best NOT to check out _The Deadliest Catch_ thread as I fell asleep last night watching _Rescue Me_ and didn't see the logic in watching it on the DVR at 3:50AM when I woke up on the couch this AM   Gotta make it through the day and then I'll watch it tonight while riding the excerise bike


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I was just talking to my brother and found out he likes the blueberries as much as I do.  This apparently started about two years ago...wow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I was just talking to my brother and found out he likes the blueberries as much as I do.  This apparently started about two years ago...wow.



Sweet.  I wish my bros. would partake.  My little bro is straight edge, no nothing for him.  :-o


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2009)

Washed dishes and vacuumed. Now I need to get myself and my daughter dressed (son already is) so I can go close out a party. Nothing like bringing the kids to work. :roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Sweet.  I wish my bros. would partake.  My little bro is straight edge, no nothing for him.  :-o


I'm super surprised.  He's always been straight and narrow.  We're planning to go hike up Overlook in the Cats....should be good fun


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm super surprised.  He's always been straight and narrow.  We're planning to go hike up Overlook in the Cats....should be good fun



Nice, enjoy.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice, enjoy.


Yeah, thanks. he wants to start to do more outdoor adventure type stuff. 

There might be hope for him yet.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, thanks. he wants to start to do more outdoor adventure type stuff.
> 
> There might be hope for him yet.



Now that I think about it, you and I are going through some similar stuff with our bros.  My little bro was always into music, skateboarding, and art.  This year he has been talking about getting into mountain biking (one of the reason I am building up a single speed) and hiking.  Much like me he is a foodie and likes to eat out.  He doesn't drink but keeps mentioning that he wants to try those fruity alcoholic drinks on the menu cause they sound tasty.  

Don't worry Root, we will corrupt them sooner than later.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Now that I think about it, you and I are going through some similar stuff with our bros.  My little bro was always into music, skateboarding, and art.  This year he has been talking about getting into mountain biking (one of the reason I am building up a single speed) and hiking.  Much like me he is a foodie and likes to eat out.  He doesn't drink but keeps mentioning that he wants to try those fruity alcoholic drinks on the menu cause they sound tasty.
> 
> Don't worry Root, we will corrupt them sooner than later.


Too funny. My brother is a musician by trade, which always amazed me that he was so dry.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Too funny. My brother is a musician by trade, which always amazed me that he was so dry.



Exactly.  Bro has played in a jazzy type group in middle/high school.  then spent a number of years playing guitar in a grind/hard core band.  now he is into surfer type stuff.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Exactly.  Bro has played in a jazzy type group in middle/high school.  then spent a number of years playing guitar in a grind/hard core band.  now he is into surfer type stuff.


WOW. My lil bro is a holds a masters degree in jazz. He never got into guitar though.  He has let his hair grow in enough to pass off as a surfer, but I don't really think that's the image he's shooting for.

Does your bro ski?


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2009)

Started some dough for 5-Minute Artisan Bread and I'm trying to decide if I should make cinnamon buns, too. I feel like doing breakfast for dinner tonight but my daughter is in the mood for pasta casserole instead.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> WOW. My lil bro is a holds a masters degree in jazz. He never got into guitar though.  He has let his hair grow in enough to pass off as a surfer, but I don't really think that's the image he's shooting for.
> 
> Does your bro ski?



Nope.  Not a skier.  I've tried to get him to ski or board.  He used to skateboard and inline skate.  I think MTB or hiking is my best shot.  I can see him catching on to MTB.

Masters in jazz?  What line of work is he in now?


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Started some dough for 5-Minute Artisan Bread and I'm trying to decide if I should make cinnamon buns, too. I feel like doing breakfast for dinner tonight but my daughter is in the mood for pasta casserole instead.



oooo.  make cinnamon buns.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Exactly.  Bro has played in a jazzy type group in middle/high school.  then spent a number of years playing guitar in a grind/hard core band.  now he is into surfer type stuff.





RootDKJ said:


> WOW. My lil bro is a holds a masters degree in jazz. He never got into guitar though.  He has let his hair grow in enough to pass off as a surfer, but I don't really think that's the image he's shooting for.
> 
> Does your bro ski?



Maybe you guys have the same brother? :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe you guys have the same brother? :lol:



 Dude, I need to get safe again.... :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Started some dough for 5-Minute Artisan Bread and I'm trying to decide if I should make cinnamon buns, too. I feel like doing breakfast for dinner tonight but my daughter is in the mood for pasta casserole instead.



CINNAMON BUNS   _ OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Luv Cinnamon buns!! 



The folks who taught nutrition often spoke about  matching your food intake to your metabolism . 
Eat like a King @ breakfast 
A Prince  @ noon 
A Pauper @ night 

So I gotta do those BIG BEAUTIFUL CINNAMON buns early in the  day  cuz I  have ZERO self control when it comes to CINNAMON BUNS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2009)

Cinnamon buns are in the works. Dough is going through the first rise right now. I'm just trying to be sure I get the timing right since I have to bake the bread at a different temp with a steam bath. Think I'll bake that after the buns. 

I'm really just avoiding writing my paper. Though clearly that's the cause of some tension since my jaw is killing me from how tight it is right now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Cinnamon buns are in the works. Dough is going through the first rise right now. I'm just trying to be sure I get the timing right since I have to bake the bread at a different temp with a steam bath. Think I'll bake that after the buns.
> 
> I'm really just avoiding writing my paper. Though clearly that's the cause of some tension since my jaw is killing me from how tight it is right now.



You know what loosens up a tense jaw?  Cinnamon buns!!! Place cinn bun in mouth.  Chew.  Repeat as needed until full and content.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2009)

back from picking up Accounting..3PM appointment and then hole to relax..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> You know what loosens up a tense jaw?  Cinnamon buns!!! Place cinn bun in mouth.  Chew.  Repeat as needed until full and content.



SAGE advice my man  !!  

SEVIE : hope u feel better -- just START that damn paper   your intelligence will start to flow aftr u get crackin  

Seriously just begin and DON"T sweat it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2009)

Sevie feel better..it seems like you're sick like half the time..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Nope.  Not a skier.  I've tried to get him to ski or board.  He used to skateboard and inline skate.  I think MTB or hiking is my best shot.  I can see him catching on to MTB.
> 
> Masters in jazz?  What line of work is he in now?


My brother used to ski (when we were kids). I got him up to K with me 3 seasons ago, but he only stayed for two days. 

I'm hoping that if we can do some hikes, he'll get the "mountain" back in him and get back into it. 

If that doesn't work, I now have the option to get him small, and everything is fun when your small. 

He does some background music work for some rap and pop artists and runs his own band as well.


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sevie feel better..it seems like you're sick like half the time..


Kids'll do that to a person. I don't think I'm sick now, though; just stressed. Well, if it isn't stress, then I must have lockjaw and likely have only days to live. :lol: I don't think I've ever been so tense before and I can't seem to loosen up. It's frustrating.

German syntax is... confusing. I did start working on it last night but I still have research to complete. In a week, this will all be a memory and I can relax until the end of August.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> My brother used to ski (when we were kids). I got him up to K with me 3 seasons ago, but he only stayed for two days.
> 
> I'm hoping that if we can do some hikes, he'll get the "mountain" back in him and get back into it.
> 
> ...



Good plan.  You should have him lay down some beats for GSS to rap over.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Dude, I need to get safe again.... :lol:


Dude, you and I need to get safe sometime.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Dude, you and I need to get safe sometime.



I have already added that to my list of things to do.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I have already added that to my list of things to do.


Cool. I'll bring my brother


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Cool. I'll bring my brother



Same here. ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2009)

Home from work..over 30 unread threads on here..AZ is my Happy Hour!!!!


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2009)

Done!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Good plan.  You should have him lay down some beats for GSS to rap over.



hell yeah..right now I'm watching the Ray J get with a trick hoe show on VH1 and I'm about to shower and head out to the local watering hole..


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Done!



i'm some safe that picture is making me drool.... we need a drool emoticon.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm some safe that picture is making me drool.... we need a drool emoticon.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

gmcunni said:


>



that 'ill do it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2009)

back from the bar..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2009)

gmcunni said:


>


+1

Watching a great episode of Mythbusters on DVR.  "The You Tube Special"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 29, 2009)

severine said:


> done!



woot !!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> woot !!!!!!!



times 2


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2009)

They were the best cinnamon buns I've made yet! And I have another batch in the fridge just waiting to be baked up. 

Right now, I am buzzed. I'm on my 3rd glass of Chardonnay and I'm eating a little bit of the French Vanilla ice cream I made last night. Yup, need to start running again. LOL. Next week after classes end.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2009)

Right now I'm watching Ed Asner doing a REALLY BAD german accent on _CSI:NY_


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Waiting in line to get my wife's car inspected. She waits all month, and then sticks me with it on the last day of the month.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2009)

Woohoo! Over 4000 replies to this thread now! 

Right now, looking at ads on YouData. Nice way to make a little bit of fun money without much effort.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 30, 2009)

I was just told by the office manager that I have mile Tourettes


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was just told by the office manager that I have mile Tourettes



Did you tell her to F$%^ off


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Waiting in line to get my wife's car inspected. She waits all month, and then sticks me with it on the last day of the month.



I wait until the first day of the next month. That way I buy an extra month every year!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2009)

Right now I'm coming up with way too many excuses why I'm not getting my butt down to the basement and onto the treadmill tonight


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm back from the gym, watching Hell's Kitchen.

This thing kicked my ass tonight!
http://www.precor.com/comm/en/amt/amt100i


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm back from the gym, watching Hell's Kitchen.
> 
> This thing kicked my ass tonight!
> http://www.precor.com/comm/en/amt/amt100i



Thanks Root, that was the final convincing I needed to get my a$$ into the basement and onto the treadmill! (finally!)


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Thanks Root, that was the final convincing I needed to get my a$$ into the basement and onto the treadmill! (finally!)


You'll feel better after you're done.  I always feel good when I leave the gym.

Now watching Southland and playing fetch with my cat.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2009)

Up too damn early this am  just finished my stretching routine , getting a Shiatzu message while i surf AZ and Am news websites


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2009)

Up early, JADIP..


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Up early, JADIP..



Lousy day here -- pouring rain , windy,  crappy day -- + no golf


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Lousy day here -- pouring rain , windy,  crappy day -- + no golf



I just noticed it's wet outside..oh well I might wear long sleeves in May..shazam...it's not that bad..

I'm a big first of the month fan...kind of a new start..although I'm still feeling the beer I drank in April..:beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just noticed it's wet outside..oh well I might wear long sleeves in May..shazam...it's not that bad..
> 
> I'm a big first of the month fan...kind of a new start..although I'm still feeling the beer I drank in April..:beer:




The Steeze STAYING POSITIVE -- good vibe  ----------------wet outside makes a good day for SPRING plantings in your business  

had a really good friend who was in the monument BIDNESS   had lotsa  spring planting stories


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2009)

Just trying to regroup after an eventfull morning.  My wife is in Boston for a meeting.  1 kid was a super helper this AM ,  kid #2 was moving SSSLLLOOOWWWLLLYYY - 1 dog pooped all over the house, the other dog wiped out bigtime getting into the car to goto the kennel for the weekend , then Dunkin Donuts only had 1 bottle of orange juice(not good with 2 kids in the car),  and this mist/rain/gloomy AM isn't helping we wake up either.

Oh well, 4.5 more hours and it's the weekend!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 1, 2009)

AM caffeine loading.  Working from home until 10ish, then I have to head in to do a site survey.


----------



## severine (May 1, 2009)

drjeff, you've had a hell of a morning!  I hope the day only improves from here!

Right now... waking up. Groggy this morning. Still stressed out so I'm run down. Have to get my act together and get to the grocery store today though, and hopefully before any rain comes through. Sucks trying to load 2 kids and groceries into the car in the rain.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Steeze STAYING POSITIVE -- good vibe  ----------------wet outside makes a good day for SPRING plantings in your business
> 
> had a really good friend who was in the monument BIDNESS   had lotsa  spring planting stories



Spring planting???  Like flowers?  Rainy days are slower for us..we like dry weather so we can drive right up to the grave and use our crane to set monuments..


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Spring planting???  Like flowers?  Rainy days are slower for us..we like dry weather so we can drive right up to the grave and use our crane to set monuments..




LMAO  no not flowers  but Burials my man and setting stones   UP here the damn ground is frozen till late april so no bodies go in the ground till spring  ergo spring planting 

Unless of course its been a vault or masoleum  or a  "shake and bake"      then they can go before then


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> LMAO  no not flowers  but Burials my man and setting stones   UP here the damn ground is frozen till late april so no bodies go in the ground till spring  ergo spring planting
> 
> Unless of course its been a vault or masoleum  or a  "shake and bake"      then they can go before then



OK..I never thought about that..I have a 1PM appointment..got to start off the month with a nice sale..in the meantime I'm heading over to the Allentown farmers market..maybe hit on some Amish women..hell Yeah


----------



## RootDKJ (May 2, 2009)

Playing Rummy-O with Grandparents


----------



## Grassi21 (May 2, 2009)

Grilled some chicken and then made grilled chick quesadillas.  Got safe, drinking a beer, and watching Transformers for the 1st time.


----------



## severine (May 2, 2009)

Back home from my grandfather's 75th birthday party. Going to go through some coupons and chill. I still have a paper to finish but my brain is fried for the night.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 2, 2009)

Just got home from celebrating my grandpa 87th birthday. 

Gonna get small and watch either Monty Python Holy Grail or the new Bond movie via OnDemand.


----------



## severine (May 2, 2009)

Laughing after reading The Highly Unnecessary Entenmann's Challenge. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2009)

Back here in the A, rollerskating was fun as all hell earlier..but I have a big blister


----------



## drjeff (May 3, 2009)

About to head out and run a some miles along the Charles River


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 3, 2009)

just watched a re-run of teh Kentucky Derby  saw it live yesterday on TV  was ONE of the greatest race finishes ever . a 50-1 shot  who comes form 18-19th place to smoke the field from the INSIDE along the rail and wins by 6and  3/4 lengths 

but the damn story is the jockey  ( a real piece of work ) and the trainer and a $9500  horse  who beats all the  big boyz  including the Prince of Dubai who paid 2 million plus  for their rides-- great story  gotta be a movie someday  

 The horse was driven by pickup truck from New Mexico by the trainer a  previously  UNKNOWN cowboy with a broken leg from a motorcycling accident two months ago -- go figure 

Gotta luv it when the little guy smokes the potentates and syndicates


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2009)

Hanging out at my parents house..playing with my parents and sisters dogs..I just ate some deviled eggs..going to the breakfast thread to post about the deviled eggs..


----------



## severine (May 3, 2009)

Back from the CVS trip (woohoo! $31 worth of stuff for $1!!!) and getting ready to head out to Panera for day 2 of work on my paper. Can't wait to finish it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2009)

going deep in an online poker tournement..first pays $7300..


----------



## drjeff (May 3, 2009)

Getting a bunch of drunk text's from my wife whose still up in Boston at a dinner with 120 other alums of her orthodontics program at a snazzy french restaurant


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

I just got a call from my Mom crying and the dog has Cancer..she might have a few days left..freaking sad..she's 10 and a cockerspaniel and the previous cockerspaniel lived to be 14.  I was in college when we got Belle and I've been around through alot of her life.  So after work tomorrow I'm gonna hang out with her a little but it's just so sad..especially considering I've lived nearly 3 times as long and hopefully have another 80 years..


----------



## severine (May 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, GSS. Sucks to lose a loved pet. 

I'm back from Linguistics. Handed in my final exam and the last part of the 4-part field study. Class was all of 5 minutes; sure am glad I spent 40 min driving each way to go there. :roll: I stopped by my parents' house on the way home to visit for a few minutes. Now I need to get going on studying for my East Asian History course... I have my doubts that I'll do well on the final, but all I need to do is pass. I'll do my best.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

Aww, sorry to hear that GSS.  ++++Vibes to you and Belle++++


----------



## drjeff (May 4, 2009)

Trying to figure out all the bells and whistles and apps on my new blackberry   The REALLY good looking Verizon sales rep made it seem so easy.  Maybe I should have been paying more attention to what she was doing rather than just her this afternoon


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2009)

hanging out at my parents house with the dog..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2009)

Going to the gym


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hanging out at my parents house with the dog..



What's the diagnosis on the pooch?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> What's the diagnosis on the pooch?



sent via PM..\

right now time to get safe..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> sent via PM..\
> 
> right now time to get safe..


I hope everything is ok with Belle.

Right now, watching AI with the wife.  She just asked me who Janis Joplin is.  LOL :dunce:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2009)

Post-whoring..catching up on dozens of threads..the mountain bike threads are making me want to just buy a bike..


----------



## ctenidae (May 5, 2009)

Working. Fun.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just got a call from my Mom crying and the dog has Cancer..she might have a few days left..freaking sad..she's 10 and a cockerspaniel and the previous cockerspaniel lived to be 14.  I was in college when we got Belle and I've been around through alot of her life.  So after work tomorrow I'm gonna hang out with her a little but it's just so sad..especially considering I've lived nearly 3 times as long and hopefully have another 80 years..



Steeze : That's rough , its always a very difficult  i totally understand how you and your family feel. Belle was a GOOD  girl and you do not want her suffer any longer


----------



## severine (May 5, 2009)

I am soooooooooo happy the semester is OVER! I handed in my final exam at 8:15PM and I am DONE! 16 weeks of bliss until I return as a *full-time* student!!!!!


----------



## krisskis (May 5, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Working. Fun.




Me too...its sucks.


----------



## severine (May 5, 2009)

krisskis said:


> Me too...its sucks.



What are you complaining about? Aren't you over-staffed tonight?


----------



## ctenidae (May 6, 2009)

krisskis said:


> Me too...its sucks.



Best part is, I'm still at work.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> OPS at the power plant just called me to ask me a question .. WTF
> now I can't get back to sleep ..


Hopefully it wasn't "Hey, what does this switch turn off?"


----------



## ctenidae (May 6, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Do you know how many whales die from natural causes each year? .. around 65,000.



I figured it had to be somewhere aroudn teh number that don't die of unnatural causes.


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> OPS at the power plant just called me to ask me a question .. WTF
> now I can't get back to sleep ..



I thought old people didn't sleep...?   I thought they stayed up all night making prank calls so they complain all night...


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2009)

dmc said:


> I thought old people didn't sleep...?   I thought they stayed up all night making prank calls so they complain all night...



I thought they couldn't sleep all night because they're busy shining up their white patent leather loafers so they'll be looking all spiffy at the 4PM "senior discount hour" at Crackle Barrell   :lol:

Right now I'm caffiene loading and scanning the local paper to see if any patient's ended up listed in the police logs


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

Drinking coffee and trying to decide if I should go biking after work or go for a swim.


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Drinking coffee and trying to decide if I should go biking after work or go for a swim.



Just don't go biking in your speedo or use your bike in the pool later on Root! 

Right now I'm waiting for my assistant to finish doing a few things so that I can go do a few more things


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2009)

time to visit 4 cemeteries..


----------



## severine (May 6, 2009)

Time to get off the computer and catch up on the slacking I've done around the house. I hate laundry and dishes. I hate cleaning. But it must be done.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2009)

Mapquesting directions to cemeteries..woo hoo..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

On a con-call and watching "The Day the Earth Stood Still"


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2009)

Just back from a horrible round of golf  48/47 -95    FUGLY round -- this game can humble you fast just when you think you got it going  sometimes


----------



## severine (May 6, 2009)

Making cinnamon buns, again. My daughter insisted and I still have some cream cheese frosting left over from when I made them last week, so I kind of *had* to make them before that went bad.  Sadly, I won't get to enjoy them; I have a Wildtree team meeting tonight and will miss dinner at home.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

Gonna duck out of work in a few and try to get a ride in if the trails aren't too muddy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2009)

I'm going to cash in 4 months of coins..then hit up the local bar..


----------



## severine (May 7, 2009)

Printable coupon hunting and planning the grocery shopping for tomorrow.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2009)

Watching Family Guy (it's Thursday after all).  Going to head out to BJ's then the gym.


----------



## o3jeff (May 9, 2009)

Trying to put the soft top on my Jeep. About 5 minutes after we take the hard top off it starts down pouring.


----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2009)

Trying to find a room in my office where BOTH an internect connection and a phone line are working.  Arghhh! Dumb technical difficulties


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

Just trying to get through work today..lots of $$$$ in the door,,,good May so far,,


----------



## RootDKJ (May 11, 2009)

Studying for final. Open notes, book, internet...anything goes


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

Feeling my sunburn..,


----------



## RootDKJ (May 11, 2009)

Done with my final. 5 minutes into it my laptop does the blue screen of death. Thank goodness I backed all my notes up on usb stick.


----------



## severine (May 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Done with my final. 5 minutes into it my laptop does the blue screen of death. Thank goodness I backed all my notes up on usb stick.



OMG! Thank goodness for your backup!!! Off for the summer?

Right now, resting. Busy day all day and I'm finally sitting down. Eating a dark chocolate Bliss bar and sitting with Brian while he watches 24.


----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2009)

Not succeeding very well at staying awake


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

getting ready to help install tombstones..40 degrees outside..


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2009)

Just Rose from the  Dead    Had a gonzo party last nite for a friend who's moving to California today . We invited our whole neighborhood it was raucous , lotsa great food and we had a mini jam thing going last nite me and a few friends did our things guitar m bass , drums and keyboards and several pitchers of Mojitos ----------------amazing the sounds you can create 

More golf today sunny 65 degrees  -- life is good


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2009)

Trying to remain calm and not literally scream at the mother of a new child patient, who because of negligence/ignornace/stupidity on the mother's part has one of the most horrific mouths I've ever seen


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying to remain calm and not literally scream at the mother of a new child patient, who because of negligence/ignornace/stupidity on the mother's part has one of the most horrific mouths I've ever seen



Argueably a difficult task   !!!! TRY TRY TRY as we might BUT 'tis often impossible to protect a fool from their destiny . One can only hope that this child overcomes the gene pool


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Argueably a difficult task   !!!! TRY TRY TRY as we might BUT 'tis often impossible to protect a fool from their destiny . One can only hope that this child overcomes the gene pool




Kid seems like a VERY good kid!  Now being raised by grandma(thank goodness).  Still amazes me sometimes that you need a license to drive a car and not to have a kid  

Right now, I think my blood pressure has finally almost made it back to normal!


----------



## gmcunni (May 12, 2009)

drinking my 2nd DD coffee of the morning.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Kid seems like a VERY good kid!  Now being raised by grandma(thank goodness).  Still amazes me sometimes that you need a license to drive a car and not to have a kid
> 
> Right now, I think my blood pressure has finally almost made it back to normal!



 Good Move Doc stay within yourself and give GREAT counsel  compassionately !!


----------



## severine (May 12, 2009)

Finished with the dishes, putting away laundry, sorting out outgrown stuff in my son's drawers, baking banana nut muffins, and about to start some zucchini-carrot-raisin bread. Then HOPEFULLY I can get some time outside today, even if it's just to walk down to the grocery store to return the Redbox movie.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

Dropped my car off for an oil change.  Rode my bike from the garage to the office.  Everyone now thinks I'm totally nuts.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

finished setting a couple of big rocks..now just surfing the net at work before filing..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Dropped my car off for an oil change.  Rode my bike from the garage to the office.  Everyone now thinks I'm totally nuts.



You are nuts since an oil change takes about 10 minutes..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You are nuts since an oil change takes about 10 minutes..


 Nah, they also needed to fix a slow leak in a tire.  I've been using the same guys for almost 10 years, so they give the car a pretty through once over as well.

I'll head back over around 3 to pick the car up.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2009)

Heat is screwed up in the building. It's 80 f-ing degrees. I think I need to go out for a walk. ugh!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Heat is screwed up in the building. It's 80 f-ing degrees. I think I need to go out for a walk. ugh!



the heat was on in the office this morning..ba ba ba bullshit.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2009)

Just back from playing  golf another pretty fair round today 85 now having a late lunch with  leftovers from last nites  neighborhood party .: Lasagna ,   a few Molson's and several other sides  and beaucoup dessert choices.  .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

taking out the trash..leaving work in a few..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 12, 2009)

Taking a break from weed-wacking.


----------



## dmc (May 12, 2009)

Getting my gear together to do some hiking and snowboarding...  I should really eat something...


----------



## severine (May 12, 2009)

Back from the playground. Eating for the first time today  and waiting for the bread to go through it's 2nd rise so I can bake it. I should probably continue the laundry, too. And I will be getting offline soon. I need to read more books, less forums.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

Home from work..catching up on all the threads on here..then going to the bar..

good work guys..AZ is pretty freaking active for mid May..


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2009)

Went to the 7-11 and got an ice cream and a vitamin water to battle the heat in the office.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

dmc said:


> Getting my gear together to do some hiking and snowboarding...  I should really eat something...



have fun shredding the gnar!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Went to the 7-11 and got an ice cream and a vitamin water to battle the heat in the office.



I live less than a mile from one of the most ghetto 7-11s ever..but the slurpies and ghetto nachos..keep me coming back..

I miss driving up to Blue mountain most days afterwork..2 months ago, sometimes for just 2-3 hours but always a nice ski fix..I've got to get back into hiking..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

I just got rear ended at a red light. I'm not injured, but there's a nice hole in my bumper from his plate. 

Perfect.


----------



## severine (May 12, 2009)

Suxorz. Sorry, Root.

Making dinner right now. Turkey chili (with bacon!) and homemade, artisan bread.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

Let's just say its a REALLY good thing its NOT a company car anymore


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

iced coffee and post whoring..


----------



## WJenness (May 12, 2009)

Just finished watching the Bruins kick the crap out of the 'Canes for the second game in a row... I'll now try to get game 7 tickets when they go on sale tomorrow... w00t... Go B's!

-w (wearing his Lucic sweater)


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

In my next life, I want to be the costume designer for Dancing With the Stars


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2009)

Watching _Rescue Me_ and rehydrating after a nice run tonight


----------



## severine (May 12, 2009)

Smiling.  Final grades are in....

East Asia Since the Mid-19th Century........A
Science of Linguistics...............................A (THANK YOU, Jens, and your father, for the help with my final project at the last minute!)

 Now I can rest easy for the rest of summer break. This week has been such a relief already, so much less stressful and more peaceful. 

Going to get off the computer soon and read a book! That I chose!


----------



## severine (May 13, 2009)

Vacuumed and washed dishes. Going to switch the laundry around then shower and head out. Beautiful day and I'm due to visit my grandma.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

In charge of the office the rest of the day..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

severine said:


> Smiling.  Final grades are in....
> 
> East Asia Since the Mid-19th Century........A
> Science of Linguistics...............................A (THANK YOU, Jens, and your father, for the help with my final project at the last minute!)
> ...



dang straight A's..and it's nice you have a break now..


----------



## severine (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> dang straight A's..and it's nice you have a break now..


Out of the 8 classes I've taken since transferring to UCONN in 2003, 7 have been As and 1 was an A- in my second semester back in 2004. I transferred in with a 3.97. Apparently, even though I donated half my brain to the kids in the interim, I still have it. 

And thanks! I badly need the break!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 13, 2009)

Working from home.  I need to head out to Jenkintown, PA for a 1pm meetning.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 13, 2009)

severine said:


> Smiling.  Final grades are in....
> 
> East Asia Since the Mid-19th Century........A
> Science of Linguistics...............................A (THANK YOU, Jens, and your father, for the help with my final project at the last minute!)
> ...



Hey Congrats!  I felt bad for you taking a Linguistics class.  {{{Shudder}}}

I just checked my grades, and whadddayaknow, grades are in!  I'm seriously shocked since I just took my final two days ago, but I also got an A.

I was really expecting a B, since I didn't do one of the labs.  Well technically, I didn't do two labs, on the "System Requirements" lab, I wrote in the Lab Report that this lab is below my skill level and I'm not wasting my time on it.  I included a 10 page System Integrations document I had just prepared at work instead of what he asked for.  Maybe he was impressed with my candor.  Who knows or cares.  I got an A


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

sweaty from checking in a bunch of bases..some big mofos..the neighbors can take the crating from the wood pile and they do..the pile used to reach 8 feet high and now it never gets over shoulder height or even waist high in the winter before it's snatched up..cheaper than paying someone to haul it away..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

just sold another rock..now trying to get the office organized and what not..boss is playing golf..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 13, 2009)

Done with my meeting.  Hoping to find a scenic spot by New Hope to eat lunch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Done with my meeting.  Hoping to find a scenic spot by New Hope to eat lunch.



is that on the way back???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

garbage..going to clean up the office..didn't eat lunch..thinking of a quesidilla from the burrito joint..Yummy


----------



## RootDKJ (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> is that on the way back???


Yea. 202 to  287 to 78


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yea. 202 to  287 to 78



steezy..you drive and twittering??


----------



## RootDKJ (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> steezy..you drive and twittering??


Nah. Sitting on the side of 202 eating lunch. Taking more time than I need to. AZ is pretty busy today and the air is much fresher out here.


----------



## severine (May 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Hey Congrats!  I felt bad for you taking a Linguistics class.  {{{Shudder}}}
> 
> I just checked my grades, and whadddayaknow, grades are in!  I'm seriously shocked since I just took my final two days ago, but I also got an A.
> 
> I was really expecting a B, since I didn't do one of the labs.  Well technically, I didn't do two labs, on the "System Requirements" lab, I wrote in the Lab Report that this lab is below my skill level and I'm not wasting my time on it.  I included a 10 page System Integrations document I had just prepared at work instead of what he asked for.  Maybe he was impressed with my candor.  Who knows or cares.  I got an A


I felt bad for me, too.  Congrats on the A! I bet your teacher was probably impressed and that's why he gave you credit anyway. Are you taking summer courses?

Right now, back from the errands. Grandma kicked us out after 1 hour to see my aunt. :lol: That's okay. While out, I saw that Biker's Edge 2 is now open in Torrington. :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 13, 2009)

severine said:


> Smiling.  Final grades are in....
> 
> East Asia Since the Mid-19th Century........A
> Science of Linguistics...............................A (THANK YOU, Jens, and your father, for the help with my final project at the last minute!)
> ...



Nice, happy to have helped!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 13, 2009)

Hey Congratulation to our dean's listers here  way to go Carrie and Root !     :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey Congratulation to our dean's listers here  way to go Carrie and Root !     :beer:


Thanks Warp.  I have no idea what the dean's list requirements for my major are (I tried to find it real quick, but couldn't).  I'm very happy with my 3.47 gpa however!:grin:

Thanks again.


----------



## severine (May 13, 2009)

My experience has always been that you have to be a full-time student to make the Dean's List. Hence, I rarely did since I've mostly attended part-time both for my Associate's degree and now. Next year, though, I'll be eligible.  Thanks, Warp!

Right now, trying to stay awake. I'm exhausted. Lost is on at 9 and I need to see it, though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 13, 2009)

Dean's or Prez  List  does usually require FT study, but  hey RESULTS are what counts and YOU BOTH  did extremely well  !!  I 'll put ya  bothon ole Doc Warp's Prez' List  :beer:


----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2009)

Watching a pretty darned good season finale of _Lost _


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

I'm up from a nice 5 hour long nap..catching up on posts..then going to watch some online TV shows..


----------



## severine (May 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching a pretty darned good season finale of _Lost _


No kidding, huh?!!!! How about Jacob! Wow!


----------



## WoodCore (May 13, 2009)

Icing my wounds after tonights MTB ride!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

surfing..the..net...


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 14, 2009)

Morning yoga ,then some Maple walnut oatmeal and  caffiene injection then gotta take the Vintage Saab in to get a new 5 speed shift stick put on . 

The top of the stick disintegrated  so got a replacement from a recycler . I LOVE that old bomb its a '92 Turtle back turbo  hatchback  96,500 mi --my golf car . Holds a ton of my sports crap


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

in charge of the office again today..only one phone call so far...boss coming in late..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 14, 2009)

working from home until 10-10:30


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

watching it rain...


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2009)

Enjoying the fact that my business partner has finally returned to the office after being out for 10 days for meetings/vacation, so now I only have to deal with 1/2 the sh$t that goes on around here on a daily basis


----------



## ctenidae (May 14, 2009)

Sitting, waiting, just in case people who know more than me need me to get them information I probably don't have.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

I just went to the bank and dunkin donuts..


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2009)

Mid morning snack break


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

going through the mail./..


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 14, 2009)

Pouring rain  gotta go get the Queen she's playing Indoor Tennis today 

 Down to one car since my old one is in the shop earlier this morning


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

wrapping things up in the office..leaving work in 30 minutes..


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2009)

Trying to get out of the office so I can drive about an hour down to the coast to accompany my wife to a charity dinner that I really don't feel like going to tonight


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

post-whoring..closing in on 15k


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> post-whoring..closing in on 15k



Gonna get there before leaving work GSS???


----------



## RootDKJ (May 14, 2009)

Observing the picture quality on AMC....Death Wish 3 (No, I'm really looking for PQ issues...silly as it sounds)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Gonna get there before leaving work GSS???



I'm home from work..I'll probably hit dat late night unless my neon green polo shirt brings me home a hot skibunny..then tomorrow morning..


----------



## severine (May 14, 2009)

Washing cloth diapers, about to put my little girl to bed, then time to snuggle up on the couch to watch a really bad movie ("Bangkok Dangerous" ).


----------



## RootDKJ (May 14, 2009)

Home from the gym.  Swam 1000 meters and did the last 50 as hard/fast as I possibly could.

I'm spent.  I don't even have the energy to chew dinner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

back from a few drinks at the neighborhood watering hole...raining outside..up early tomorrow to help out with some deliveries..one piece we're setting weighs over 1700 pounds..but we should be able to use the crane based on the location..still a heavy mo-fo..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Home from the gym.  Swam 1000 meters and did the last 50 as hard/fast as I possibly could.
> 
> I'm spent.  I don't even have the energy to chew dinner.



wow...think about the English channel swimmers..anyway one of the best low impact workouts.. better than 12 ounce curls...:beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Gonna get there before leaving work GSS???



Actually with a little help from my friends..15k will be easy...I actually have a higher daily post average here than www.paskiandride.com but my total posts over there are higher..is typing healthy???? cause my fingers are tired???


----------



## RootDKJ (May 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wow...think about the English channel swimmers..anyway one of the best low impact workouts.. better than 12 ounce curls...:beer:


I swam a mile a few times at Crossett Lake (which is off Rt 149, near Fort Ann NY) when I was at summer camp there.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2009)

back from the farmers market..eating a gyro..living the dream/..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 15, 2009)

Gettin small


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I swam a mile a few times at Crossett Lake (which is off Rt 149, near Fort Ann NY) when I was at summer camp there.



that is freaking core..I have never been much of a swimmer..I do like to boogie board..I'll probably rent one when I'm at a convention in AC later this summer..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Gettin small



Mad Rick Moranis!!!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 15, 2009)

Surfin' the net in a hotel.


----------



## gmcunni (May 15, 2009)

wrapping up work.. need to take a shower and get dressed.  softball game tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2009)

Just doubled up my bankroll in a cash game on Pokerstars..putting some of my procedes into the daily $30,000 guarenteed which is an $11 buy-in.  A $2 turbo with $10,000 guarenteed and the $50,000 $3 rebuy...running some errands before then if I can get off the darn computer..so many sick POV videos on Teton Gravity..


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2009)

Just chillin' on the couch infront of the TV after doing alot of yardwork earlier today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2009)

laid back with my mind on my money and my money on my mind..


----------



## severine (May 16, 2009)

Back from a day out without the kids... hiked, went out for some pizza, and saw "Star Trek." Going to hang out at home and enjoy the overnight silence... I think we're watching "Taken" as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2009)

Had a good day checking out the house J and I rented to have our wedding at.  Big giant purple house called Castle Rest on Weir's Beach Lake Winnapasauke.  

http://www.preferredrentals.com/rental/house.html?ID=645&User=PVR9436&Avail=2009-09-17&Stay=3

now we're both doing a whole bunch of nothing

well, outside of me purchasing new gear and thinking it might be a good idea to chuck my mouse out the window before another page gets added to my credit card bill. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2009)

I passed out for a few hours..now I'm wide awake..


----------



## Terry (May 17, 2009)

Getting ready to go carpentering. Helping my son rebuild his house. If it stops raining, we will work on framing and putting in new windows. If it stays raining we will do an interior door, and work on the floor.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 17, 2009)

Terry said:


> Getting ready to go carpentering. Helping my son rebuild his house. If it stops raining, we will work on framing and putting in new windows. If it stays raining we will do an interior door, and work on the floor.



Sounds like either way Progress will be made --------------------- good luck . Is your son an OLD HOUSE  kinda guy too  like you and me ?

Quiet  today  too windy for golf  cold too frost warnings here tonite . Getting ready for a double 6 BD tomorrow  my kids and wife got me  golf membership and some new Golf shoes and apparel   - I'm a very lucky dude


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2009)

It got chilly outside..70s yesterday are now 50s today and windy.  I slept until 10am and got Dunkin Donuts..doing laundry..gonna get smalll..then figure out what I'm going to do this afternoon..


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2009)

Just finished baking a lasagna for my neighbor who's sister (who was also a neighbor) passed away yesterday.  Hope he likes it.  I'm know in times like he's going through, preparing food is the last thing people should be worried about.


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Just finished baking a lasagna for my neighbor who's sister (who was also a neighbor) passed away yesterday.  Hope he likes it.  I'm know in times like he's going through, preparing food is the last thing people should be worried about.



That's a very thoughtful and great thing to do. I know when my mom passed away I ate a ton of junk food since I really didn't feel like cooking.


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2009)

Getting ready to play some golf and thinking that wearing shorts wasn't the best idea!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2009)

Getting ready to meet a vendor.  I've done a full eval of his product and his competitors

Sadly, the NJ based company has an inferior product to the company based out of Canada.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2009)

Getting ready for 2 Hospital Board mtgs today  -- helluva way to spend my bd  :blink:
MY BIL is coming up Wed for 3 days of golf tho -- yee haa


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Getting ready for 2 Hospital Board mtgs today  -- helluva way to spend my bd  :blink:




I thought you like hospital meetings..if you don't like it, why do it???


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2009)

Just finished meeting with a vendor.  I'll sum up how well this went.

March meeting:  Does your box send snmp traps?  No
April meeting: Does your box send snmp traps?  No
Today's meeting: Does your box send snmp traps?  No, but maybe before the end of the year it will.

Looks like I'm making progress with them


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought you like hospital meetings..if you don't like it, why do it???



Because as an educator my community supported me for damn near 4 decades and This is my way of PAYING back  and GIVING time and hopefully talent back  to my community . Call me old fashioned but i do believe that we have a sense of duty to bettering things in our world 

I was just screwing around with the earlier comment  but am deadly serious about a sense of obligation to pay back and contribute to mankind


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2009)

gonna drink $1.25 pints of Miller Lite at the local bar...looking forward to a chilly night!!!


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2009)

24 Season Finale! Final hour now.  The writer must be a Killington fan as Allen Wilson just got mentioned


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2009)

Just got home from the gym.  Mrs Root joined me for a little while.  We did some treadmill and I helped her with some lower leg exercises.  I'm really happy that she's finally on the mend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just got home from the gym.  Mrs Root joined me for a little while.  We did some treadmill and I helped her with some lower leg exercises.  I'm really happy that she's finally on the mend.



Boy that's great news !! That has to  take a load off your mind


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

getting ready for work..


----------



## severine (May 19, 2009)

Feeling very unmotivated this morning. I spent a good part of yesterday running around doing errands with the kids and today, I feel like doing NOTHING.  Plus it's COLD here. Thermostat says it's 63 degrees in the house right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

e-mailing a new prospect from match.com.....I'm no longer seeing the chiropractor..


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2009)

Just cutting some holes in a few teeth (and then fixing them  )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just cutting some holes in a few teeth (and then fixing them  )



sounds like fun...

right now holding things down in the office..phones are pretty dead.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> phones are pretty dead.



No, you don't say?!?!?!

Nice pun.


----------



## severine (May 19, 2009)

Cut the coupons from the HUGE stack my mom gave me (still need to organize and put away though), washed dishes, showered... now I'm trying to get my daughter to get dressed so we can leave the house for a bit. Too sunny to stay inside today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

cathching up on a zilli0on posts on here


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 19, 2009)

Just back from nice dinner party upriver tonite with several friends 

  This afternoon i bought the Queen a new car  a  new 2010 Toyota Corolla S .She tried several differant styles/models  but settled on this one --- nice little  car for her for in town or short trips


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from nice dinner party upriver tonite with several friends
> 
> This afternoon i bought the Queen a new car  a  new 2010 Toyota Corolla S .She tried several differant styles/models  but settled on this one --- nice little  car for her for in town or short trips


Was it her birthday today?  Just kidding, It is a nice dependable car.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

and from the what will they think of next file....

My brother just sent me this link (nsfw).  http://www.ratemybutt.com/

I love the internet.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 22, 2009)

Done with work for the week.  Off to slay some single track and 2 beers.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Done with work for the week.  Off to slay some single track and 2 beers.


CANCELLED!!

Mrs Root called me right as I was leaving to tell me her office closed at 3pm and she was headed home. Next stop: Home Depot so we can get a head start on planting flowers. 

So I'm now gonna mow the lawn 1st and slam some Captain and cokes before we leave.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> CANCELLED!!
> 
> Mrs Root called me right as I was leaving to tell me her office closed at 3pm and she was headed home. Next stop: Home Depot so we can get a head start on planting flowers.
> 
> So I'm now gonna mow the lawn 1st and slam some Captain and cokes before we leave.




Have fun at Home Depot..I'm meeting my buddy at a Mexican restaurant like 20 minutes away..then checking out a the barscene in another town far far away..Emmaus..lol


----------



## RootDKJ (May 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Have fun at Home Depot..I'm meeting my buddy at a Mexican restaurant like 20 minutes away..then checking out a the barscene in another town far far away..Emmaus..lol



I hate HD. To make matters worse, the largest HD in North America is 4 miles from home. 

I call it crack-head Home Depot because I really believe that they went out of their way to hire the stupidest human beings in the area.  

Enjoy your dinner. I love mexican foods.


----------



## Paul (May 22, 2009)

I have just officially drunk myself 99 44/100ths percent of the way to Bolivion, Bitth


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

Hanging out with the dog at my parents house..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hanging out with the dog at my parents house..



How's the hound doing?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> How's the hound doing?



she's pretty tired..but getting up and down the stairs OK..the stitches are out from the incision..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

About to leave my parents house and pick up some lunch..wondering if it will be a beer lunch or not..maybe some Rolling Rock..my Dad is out playing golf and I'm coming back over here later on for a BBQ and more beer so I might just drink slowly and keep an all day buzz going..I'll burn it off tomorrow on my hike..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 23, 2009)

Just finished planting a whole bunch of stuff and a run down to the town recycling center for some more mulch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just finished planting a whole bunch of stuff and a run down to the town recycling center for some more mulch.



AH Root once again we have stuff in common . The Queen went greenhousing yesterday . Every spring and summer she morph's into"DIRT GIRL" and i'm just the grunt labor 

She loves flower/rock gardening  so   bought tons of annuals , some more perrenials  , mulch , peat moss , turf enhancers  so u KNOW what  i've been doing all early evening and all today so far.

Had to dig out and transplant some  Bushes and trim the beejeezus out of lots of others  but "DIRT GIRL ""  luvs doing this stuff  and she puts up with my golf , biking and other summer hobbies   so its a small price to pay


----------



## skizilla (May 23, 2009)

*Killing a Hobo*

Killing a hobo.....wait..strangle strangle .....stab...sodomize...steal night train...yes killed hobo!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

Back from dinner..it's always disapointing how slow these message boards are on Holiday weekends..I'm almost wishing to be back at work Tuesday so I have alot of new posts to read..lol..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

I think I'm just going to stay up all night watching youtube..this video is so ghetto..homeys recording it right off the TV and can't keep still..lol..like the Bootlegs Kramer used to record..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 24, 2009)

I forgot that Mayfair is this weekend so I might hit that up.  Rumor has it, they have a Journey cover band..I won't stop believing until I see it with my own eyes..the pool is now open in my apartment complex..I need to pump some more iron..

maybe hit up Target for some porch furniture..mack on the hotties at the Pizza Hut express..

I'm now hiking tomorrow early AM when it's cool outside..


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2009)

Waiting for the NEXT t-storm to roll through so I can go and spread some more mulch around the yard - I've already taken out/put the tractor + dump cart away 4 times today because of storms


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 24, 2009)

pretzals and beer


----------



## RootDKJ (May 24, 2009)

Just finished a 6 mile mtb ride. I felt real good today.  Met a 1st timer on the trail so I showed him the loop.   

I also used my heart rate monitor for the first time today.  It's telling me that I burned 2330 calories 

So now I'm sitting on the grass enjoying a few cold ones. On the menu are:
LT Blackbeary Wheat
SA Boston Ale
SA Scotch Ale


----------



## WoodCore (May 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Waiting for the NEXT t-storm to roll through so I can go and spread some more mulch around the yard - I've already taken out/put the tractor + dump cart away 4 times today because of storms



Waiting on a real big one to pass through.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Waiting on a real big one to pass through.



I've got sun in my backyard now, BUT real dark and thunder sounds to the East and Northwest 

Might as well just get over the fact that no more mulch is being spread today AND work on emptying out the cooler of beer


----------



## RootDKJ (May 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I've got sun in my backyard now, BUT real dark and thunder sounds to the East and Northwest
> 
> Might as well just get over the fact that no more mulch is being spread today AND work on emptying out the cooler of beer


What's in the cooler?


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> What's in the cooler?



Not as many as when I loaded it on Thursday  :beer:

Now down to a few Blackbeary's.  A few Harpoon UFO's,  I think I've still got a Sammy or two left and some Landsharks and Bud lite Limes.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2009)

Right now we've got a Tornado Warning in parts of New Haven County, CT


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 24, 2009)

Run for ROOT cellar  BUT take the Beer chest !!  Seriously sure hope it bypasses your area


----------



## RootDKJ (May 24, 2009)

Sun shower passing through the area now.


----------



## AMAC2233 (May 24, 2009)

Writing a 5 page reflective essay...in Spanish.


----------



## severine (May 24, 2009)

Eating Hawaiian pizza and drinking Mike's Hard Lemonade. Can't wait for the kids to go to bed; I need some peace & quiet!


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2009)

Drinking a Harpoon UFO with an orange wedge, waiting for my wife and daughter to get home from the ice cream store


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2009)

Getting ready to go shopping for food supplies for the neighborhood cookout that my wife just decided to have this afternoon (read as I get to do all the prep work/cooking/most of the cleanup while she "entertains" the neighbors  )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2009)

got off the phone with my Mom and we're having a BBQ tonight...tough to beat a free dinner..it takes my grandma like an hour to eat a hot dog..I can chug a bunch of beer in that time,.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2009)

Eating lunch. Spent the morning cleaning out the garage.  Maybe hit the gym before dinner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2009)

I watched a couple episodes of Diners, Drive-inns and Dives online..I'm actually looking forward to getting back to work tomorrow..for some mental and physical stimulation..back in the office tomorrow and on the road Wednesday..gotta make that paper stash..


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 25, 2009)

Just back from a great day in the 1000 Islands   region Alexandria Bay and Clayton, which are  about 35 minutes upriver from us . Sunny but breezy  did a nice parade  then luncheon at a great restaurant and meandered thru  some boutiques and a few garden supply /greenhouses for more stuff to plant .  

The River in this region is spectacular  much like the American Rhine except MUCH cleaner , Full of Castles on the Islands and  turn of the century "Gilded Age" restored  properties, both on the various Islands as well as the mainland  . There are several hidden channels among the islands which are the playground of the wealthy .  Several say that the  Canadian shoreline and Islands  over the International border are summer home to more billionaires than anyplace in North America 

Clayton is an awesome village right on river  and was just voted one of the best small places to live in the US  , in fact one magazine   i forgot which one, rated it  #1  . It is unspoiled quintessential NE style  , small regentrified  but  downstate  $$ has been moving in for last 2/3years


----------



## Terry (May 25, 2009)

Just drank a shot of "zwack" and several beers and relaxing after working on my sons house all weekend.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 25, 2009)

back from my parents house..sort of hungover..I drank alot of beer at lunchtime..then took a nap so I'm drinking alot of water..ready to head back to work tomorrow..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2009)

Drinking outside. Got a fire going in the fire pit.


----------



## severine (May 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Drinking outside. Got a fire going in the fire pit.



Nice! We had a fire in ours (the $29.99 Walgreens special :lol: that I could finally use after 3 nights of rain in a row). No drinking though. Did plenty of that this afternoon. :beer:

Right now, eating a piece of the chocolate cake w/peanut butter frosting that I made for the first of a few bday celebrations for my little man. Relaxing. Not ready for bed yet but not willing to do anything too strenuous. Enjoying the silence.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2009)

Getting ready to go pick up the Queen's new Toyota later this am  ----------she'll be grinning


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2009)

Getting ready to teach some new technology to some of our technicians.  Also doing a "train the trainer" this morning.


----------



## WJenness (May 26, 2009)

Terry said:


> Just drank a shot of "zwack" and several beers and relaxing after working on my sons house all weekend.



Zwack is whack...

Crazy Hungarian liquor...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2009)

eating lunch..happy to be back at work..the weekend was too freaking long..I need the mental stimulation..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Getting ready to go pick up the Queen's new Toyota later this am  ----------she'll be grinning



Prius?


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Prius?



Corolla S --    Ran the  numbers, she doesn't drive  enough to make the Prius  worth the "price spread" i.e. payback period too long based on her  usage   .


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2009)

Still in the training...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 26, 2009)

just got back from the cape and lax final 4 and finals.  so much drinking.  so much beef.  gonna rest up before coaching lax tonight.


----------



## 2knees (May 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> just got back from the cape and *lax* final 4 and finals.  so much drinking.  so much beef.  gonna rest up before coaching *lax* tonight.



A two-fer!  

nicely done.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> A two-fer!
> 
> nicely done.



wifey got us a hookup on a corporate suite.  about 30 seats in the suite with a sliding glass window, good eats, cupcakes  , private BR, many heinekens.  :beer: top notch treatment.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2009)

Catching up on unread threads..it's nice to see this site active again..hitting up happy hour..broke as a joke but whats a few more dollars..next two paychecks going to 80% bills...boo..but the other 20% is going to beer and cheez-its..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> wifey got us a hookup on a corporate suite.  about 30 seats in the suite with a sliding glass window, good eats, cupcakes  , private BR, many heinekens.  :beer: top notch treatment.



sweet I like the cupcakes with the pink frosting and sprinkles or jimmies..JEA!!!!  It looks like I'll be chillin in a friends luxury box at the Iron Pigs at least once this summer..you know Corona comes in cans..me neither till last summer at the Pigs game..ballin...


----------



## severine (May 26, 2009)

Being a cranky biotch. In a bad mood today. Boooooo to the world!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2009)

surfing the net..there's a funny blog www.arthurkade.com about a guy who's delusional and trying to make it as an actor..also check out this video for stoke..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2009)

Heading to the gym.


----------



## severine (May 26, 2009)

Enjoying the silence. Ahhhhhhhhhhh. Both kids are in bed and asleep, the dog is lying at my feet,, and Brian's out on a bike ride. No TV, just silence. I love it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2009)

wasted away again in Margaritaville..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2009)

Just got home from the gym...what a workout!


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

Getting ready for another day in the office


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready for another day in the office


Drinking some coffee, then after my 8:30 con-call, I need to drive to a site and motivate some people to work together so they can get a project moved into the done pile.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 27, 2009)

Doing A little early am guitar work   --into Clapton today  Playin a little White Room  and giving the  WAH WAH and echo a helluva  workout on the  Gibson , then gonna go into several others of that genre -- its raining so good day to crank it up teh Queen is off volunteering today so the NOIZE levels will go up. Right now i'm playing the the amp headsets


----------



## severine (May 27, 2009)

Getting ready to head out for the birthday boy's day. Going to try Dinosaur State Park, though I'm not sure how well it will work out if it rains again. 2 years ago today, he was only a little over 1 hour old. Wow.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 27, 2009)

severine said:


> Getting ready to head out for the birthday boy's day. Going to try Dinosaur State Park, though I'm not sure how well it will work out if it rains again. 2 years ago today, he was only a little over 1 hour old. Wow.



Happy B-Day to the little guy.  Let me know how the park is.  We are always looking for different stuff to do with our little guy.


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

severine said:


> Getting ready to head out for the birthday boy's day. Going to try Dinosaur State Park, though I'm not sure how well it will work out if it rains again. 2 years ago today, he was only a little over 1 hour old. Wow.





Grassi21 said:


> Happy B-Day to the little guy.  Let me know how the park is.  We are always looking for different stuff to do with our little guy.



I've got a couple of plaster casts models of the dinosaur footprints that the have at Dinosaur State Park - all you need is something like 10lbs of plaster of paris mix and the park rangers there will show you how to do it.  They have every year I believe in early August a "Dinosaur Fest" with a whole bunch of kid friendly activities there!  Good time was had by my crew there last year!


----------



## WJenness (May 27, 2009)

Waiting for someone to show up so that I can help them re-run a cat 5e line in the office that was cut during a recent remodel...

On another note: had my 3mo review today (not a normal part of the process, but my boss was so happy with me that he wanted to do it.), and I was given a 5% raise!

That puts me at about 10% above where I was before I got laid off... w00t!

-w


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Waiting for someone to show up so that I can help them re-run a cat 5e line in the office that was cut during a recent remodel...
> 
> On another note: had my 3mo review today (not a normal part of the process, but my boss was so happy with me that he wanted to do it.), and I was given a 5% raise!
> 
> ...




Nice!

Right now I'm waiting for a teenage patient's mom to show up to give him a ride home so I can go home myself (10 minutes ago the kid's mom was "5 minutes away"  )


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 27, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Waiting for someone to show up so that I can help them re-run a cat 5e line in the office that was cut during a recent remodel...
> 
> On another note: had my 3mo review today (not a normal part of the process, but my boss was so happy with me that he wanted to do it.), and I was given a 5% raise!
> 
> ...



Now THAT's what i'm talkin bout !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  good 4 u  :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

spending a relaxing evening surfing the net and watching TV on hulu..aside from skiing..I could sit on the net all day..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Now THAT's what i'm talkin bout !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  good 4 u  :beer:



W..congrats on the raise!!!!


----------



## severine (May 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Happy B-Day to the little guy.  Let me know how the park is.  We are always looking for different stuff to do with our little guy.


The trails are nice, but bring bugspray. Not sure how much your guy would get out of the inside, though the hands-on room is pretty cool and I like how accomodating they are. They have a small auditorium where they view dinosaur videos and since they don't schedule them on weekdays, we were given the option to request any we wanted to see and they'd play them for us. We joined another family of 4 in watching a short claymation piece that the kids seemed to enjoy. There's another dinosaur-themed place in Montville that's supposed to have life-sized replicas outside that I'd like to check out as well.

Back from the "festivities." Spent a couple hours at the park, went to the Buckland Hills Mall and let the kids play in the playscape area, then out to dinner at Pizzeria Uno. Kids are in bed and I'm beat.


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

severine said:


> There's another dinosaur-themed place in Montville that's supposed to have life-sized replicas outside that I'd like to check out as well.
> 
> .



That place is literally called The Dinosaur Place.  It's about 5 miles North of the Crystal Mall in Waterford/Montville on Rte 85.  AWESOME place!!!  My daughter, who goes to a school in Norwich and as a result has multiple friends that live in that area has been to 2 birthday parties at The Dinosaur Place, and even in the winter when the HUGE outdoor walking trail isn't open it's still a really cool place.  Plus the ice cream stand there isn't 1/2 bad either


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

I just got off the phone with another girl from match.com...and she's moving into my apartment complex in late July..danger Will Robinson..or was it Swiss Family Robinson..lol..


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just got off the phone with another girl from match.com...and she's moving into my apartment complex in late July..danger Will Robinson..or was it Swiss Family Robinson..lol..




A little neighborhood nookie there GSS??


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

Right now I'm surfing away while watching _Taken_


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> A little neighborhood nookie there GSS??



we'll see..8)


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> we'll see..8)



Figure the worst thing that happens is either you get a Mrs GSS or have to move    :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Figure the worst thing that happens is either you get a Mrs GSS or have to move    :lol:



Or Genital Warts..


----------



## severine (May 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm surfing away while watching _Taken_



Good, but disturbing, movie. My daughter is never leaving the country...or my house! 

Watching a program on PBS about Asians in film. Happened upon it by accident and it's pretty good.


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2009)

severine said:


> Good, but disturbing, movie. My daughter is never leaving the country...or my house!



Funny, my wife said almost the same thing!  Followed closely with "WTF were my parents thinking letting me go off to Europe for 4 months on my own my freshman year of college!" 

Right now I'm laughing at the absurdity of the fact that my wife and I each have our laptops and smartphones fired up and online while sitting on the same couch


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm laughing at the absurdity of the fact that my wife and I each have our laptops and smartphones fired up and online while sitting on the same couch



 It's A BRAVE NEW WORLD thing there doc  !!

Just don't take that stuff in the crapper


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

Back from the bank..I'm ber-oke


----------



## RootDKJ (May 28, 2009)

Watching 2001: A Space Odyssey in HD and preparing a BOM for a project.


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2009)

SSSLLLOOOWWWLLLYYY inching towards the end of the work day  Seems like the clock is in reverse this afternoon


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

surfing the net..psyched it's almost another weekend..laid back..with my mind of my money and my money on my mind..


----------



## severine (May 28, 2009)

Back from the girls' night out with the preschool moms. Sad that it took all school year for me to finally chat with them. I'm so socially awkward.  Just chilling in front of the computer now while Brian plays Red Alert on the desktop.


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2009)

Getting ready to start the day at work (Yeah its Friday!)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

about to go check out a tombstone for a price quote..is it beer thirty yet??


----------



## severine (May 29, 2009)

Wondering if the sun will ever return. This gloomy weather is sucking the life out of me.

I suppose I should do my chores soon and run my errands.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2009)

weather sucks again today -- will we ever see the damn sun again ???  Feel like in in some kind of rain forest hell


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> weather sucks again today -- will we ever see the damn sun again ???  Feel like in in some kind of rain forest hell



I like it..sunshine is so over-rated..if it stays rainy and cloudy..then it will stay cool which is a great bonus...using my AC in May is lame..


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like it..sunshine is so over-rated..if it stays rainy and cloudy..then it will stay cool which is a great bonus...using my AC in May is lame..



 Yeah BUT.............. I wanna play golf dammit !!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 29, 2009)

Sitting in a planning meeting....ZZZzzz


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah BUT.............. I wanna play golf dammit !!



so play..my Dad is playing today in the clouds and mist..what's the worst that can happen..you get struck by lightning..actually not a laughing matter as we are doing a tombstone for a 30something year old who got hit by lightning on a local golfcourse..


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sitting in a planning meeting....ZZZzzz



Try having one of those in a room with NO chairs or tables next time -- the agenda will move RAPIDLY  the fat asses that like to shoot off their mouths will miraculously either FOCUS or shut up


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

just had my fifth cup of coffee today.  

mistake.

feeling funky.

posting like crazy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> just had my fifth cup of coffee today.
> 
> mistake.
> 
> ...



keep posting like crazy..I've had no illicit or licit substances yet today and I'm still on a posting rampage..wait until I get home later and hit the b2ng


----------



## Grassi21 (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> keep posting like crazy..I've had no illicit or licit substances yet today and I'm still on a posting rampage..wait until I get home later and hit the b2ng



stay safe young steeze.  the weekend is almost here.  this will be my first weekend with no HS lax responsibilities.  looking forward to it.  

trying to crank through my work to do list so i can hit the road early today.  listening to the new eminem album while i work...


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> so play..my Dad is playing today in the clouds and mist..what's the worst that can happen..you get struck by lightning..actually not a laughing matter as we are doing a tombstone for a 30something year old who got hit by lightning on a local golfcourse..



Nope . I like my course reasonably dry , right now its like a flood plain and sloppy.

 I had a friend get hit TWICE by lightning  and live thru it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nope . I like my course reasonably dry , right now its like a flood plain and sloppy.
> 
> I had a friend get hit TWICE by lightning  and live thru it



You bored today??


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2009)

Nah just itching to play golf ,

 Right now i'm working on some guitar stuff and playing  the Fender for a change. We're gonna do a neighborhood party gig  so  gotta sharpen up some licks .. Surfin AZ between tunes  . 

 The ground  is  soft,  must be good tombstone setting weather


----------



## RootDKJ (May 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Try having one of those in a room with NO chairs or tables next time -- the agenda will move RAPIDLY  the fat asses that like to shoot off their mouths will miraculously either FOCUS or shut up


My boss was late...no chairs left.


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2009)

Just waiting for the last patient of the week to show up - rain is stopping here - quick(hopefully) phone conference with the accountant in a bit, then off to play some golf (sorry Warp - I'll hit a few for 'ya  )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nah just itching to play golf ,
> 
> Right now i'm working on some guitar stuff and playing  the Fender for a change. We're gonna do a neighborhood party gig  so  gotta sharpen up some licks .. Surfin AZ between tunes  .
> 
> The ground  is  soft,  must be good tombstone setting weather




The ground isn't that soft here..yesterday I helped set 4 tombstones and then the driver set a few himself..today we're setting more..when the ground drys out fully..we can drive-on and use our crane which is a big help..

so we want the ground to be hard ideally..pushing a 700 pound stone on a buggy through mud and thick wet grass is alot tougher than concrete hard ground..


----------



## severine (May 29, 2009)

Washed dishes, folded 3 loads of laundry and put (most of) them away, started another load in the washer, got the kids dressed, fed them lunch... Now I need to decide which errands I will absolutely do since I hate lugging the kids around in the rain. It's not raining right now, but it looks like it will again. I'm also trying really hard to not spend so much time online today, so I'll be out of here soon again...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

Cleaning things up at work..getting a haircut..getting food..getting beer..see y'all online later this afternoon..I'm gonna be posting some more..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

gettin' ready to head out for weekend.

got monday off....long weekend, suckas!  

saturday = buy gift for kid's b-day party (my 3-year old's first official by-invite b-day party....he's very excited/proud....i think he's "in love" with the birthday girl, too).

sunday = attend kid's b-day party (starts at 4, with a parents' cocktail hour at 6:30....genius).

monday = watch both kids while wife goes to work (don't know how my day off turned into that, but it's allllll good).


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

surfing the net thinking about doing some grocery shopping..but might take a nap first..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 29, 2009)

I work up from a nap about an hour ago.  Going to dban a computer now


----------



## Terry (May 29, 2009)

Drinking beer and zwack and cruising the net. Probably will be asleep in this chair soon


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

Family guy./.I want some pizza


----------



## drjeff (May 30, 2009)

Watching Leno


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

Up early..turbo ice..bacon egg and steeze..internet surfing..watching the sunrise..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 30, 2009)

Coffee, then yardwork, chores, safety meeting then walk to the town pool


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

Surfing the intermanet..thinking about hitting up Lehigh Parkway..I wish I was on a boat..

This thread is sort of like Twitter..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 30, 2009)

I'm halfway done with my chores for the day.  I've got 4 32gal garbage cans in the back of my car going to the town dump.  I've got another full car load of crap in garbage bags sitting in the driveway for when I get back.  I'm having a quick diet Dr. Pepper and Captain Morgan and I'm thinking about getting a little small before I head over...

Once I get everything to the dump, I'm off to pressure wash the house, then maybe the flagstone on the front porch / pavers on the patio...maybe just skip that get really small, have a few cold ones and enjoy some pdw at the town pool (3 block walk)


----------



## severine (May 30, 2009)

MP3 trying to drown out the rugrats. Cranky little ones today. Have to get to the store and get supplies for making my son's cake.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

chips and salsa thirty..doing laundry..going to my parents house in a bit to feed and walk the dog..


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 30, 2009)

Just back from upriver cruise to Clayton again 

We had some customized  decorative  signs made up for the kitchen  when we were up there Tuesday and had to pick them up plus go for another nice luncheon  to one of our favs up there .


----------



## severine (May 30, 2009)

Just finished reorganizing (for the most part) the basement and putting aside 9-10 or so boxes of stuff to tag sale. Going to go outside again and enjoy the nice weather with the kids while Brian works on the garage.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 30, 2009)

Done with yard work. Got small, spiked some gatorade and chillin at the own pool. Love going off the diving board right now!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

Back from hanging out with the dog..looked at photo albums..I bought like $37 worth of groceries which is alot for me..


----------



## severine (May 30, 2009)

Kids are washing away the dirt from playing outside this afternoon.  Brian's still working on the garage. I figure he has about 20 more weekends until that mess is sorted and cleaned up. :lol: Got to look at my beautious Chero while I was out there, though.  In the meantime, Ethan let us know what he thinks of my current mode of transport:






Guess he wanted to outdo his sis (who also took a rock to the other side of the truck when she was about his age, though her handiwork was nowhere near as elaborate). :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

checking out one of the funnier new blogs...www.arthurkade.com there's a 5 page article on him in this months Philadelphia magaizne..he's a mega-Douche


----------



## severine (May 30, 2009)

Waiting for the monkey brains to cool so I can frost this darn monkey cake.  I thought black forest would be good, but I should have done red velvet instead. Oh well; live and learn. It will probably look like poop once I get the frosting on anyway; I'm so inept at frosting cakes.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 31, 2009)

Just in for lunch been,  cutting brush along the property line for 3 hrs .  I'm tired but its a great workout and looks pretty nice now  had to lop off a ton of branches of several  60-75 high  blue spruces  so got a helluva big and long pile of stuff


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2009)

back from a 4 miles walk with my Mom and Dog..eating chinese food..drinking beer..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 31, 2009)

Safety meeting and drinking a SA Black Lager, which imho is a great beer for folks who aren't into really dark beers. Then I'm going to water the flowerbeds and I'm off to the outdoor pool at the gym with another bottle of spiked gatorade. 

Maybe later I'll post up a two days/two pools thread.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Safety meeting and drinking a SA Black Lager, which imho is a great beer for folks who aren't into really dark beers. Then I'm going to water the flowerbeds and I'm off to the outdoor pool at the gym with another bottle of spiked gatorade.
> 
> Maybe later I'll post up a two days/two pools thread.



If you post it...I will read it..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If you post it...I will read it..


I believe you. Ok update, I got here safely, find myself a lounge chair, text my wife, and then lifeguards throw everyone out of the pool!  Sh!t  Light drizzle but looks like sun will be back out shortly

Guess I'll have some gatorade.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2009)

Dinner at my parents house with some of their friends.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I believe you. Ok update, I got here safely, find myself a lounge chair, text my wife, and then lifeguards throw everyone out of the pool!  Sh!t  Light drizzle but looks like sun will be back out shortly
> 
> Guess I'll have some gatorade.



Most people at the pool have red eyes from the chlorine..


----------



## Terry (May 31, 2009)

Just finished splitting next winters wood. It is a good feeling to have it done. Now I will just have to put it in and stack it before ski season.  :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 1, 2009)

Sunny and chilly this am but will get in 18 holes on the course today before next batch of rain later tonite


----------



## WJenness (Jun 1, 2009)

Back in the office...

Exhausted...

I had a long weekend down in the Dirty Jerz running a big fencing tournament... I got home around 1AM this morning.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 1, 2009)

In the office...listening to an outage call.  A group of engineers (not in my department) screwed up a major system migration last night and are now in outage & recovery mode...


----------



## severine (Jun 1, 2009)

Wondering what else will go wrong this morning. Let's see... nearly 4-year-old pooped her pants and blamed it on her brother, she also broke one of my framed photos, they've been fighting, recipe I baked for her preschool class didn't turn out the way I had planned... Heading out soon to take my daughter to preschool and run some errands. If the day doesn't improve, it will likely because of my dental appointment late this afternoon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2009)

Killin time at work..I just had a fun road rage incident..I wish I had more than one car so I could have rammed into him..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2009)

severine said:


> Wondering what else will go wrong this morning. Let's see... nearly 4-year-old pooped her pants and blamed it on her brother, she also broke one of my framed photos, they've been fighting, recipe I baked for her preschool class didn't turn out the way I had planned... Heading out soon to take my daughter to preschool and run some errands. If the day doesn't improve, it will likely because of my dental appointment late this afternoon.



Have fun at the dentist..for some reason, I think you just went not that long ago for the first time in several years..How do you punish a kid whose almost 4 for pooping in their pants..stick their nose in the poop of course..uke:


----------



## dmc (Jun 1, 2009)

packing to go to Germany...  After only sleeping a few hours...

Was at a late night party last night with Michael Franti playing...   wow...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2009)

I just wrote a quick chat for Facebook..leaving work..headed to Happy Hour..it's the only day I'm going to the bar this week..

a quick twitter rap.tweet tweet

A mix of Dr. Dre and Bobby Flay watching Kid and Play oldschool like yo Grandmas cell phone and Home Alone..my groupies get extra sprinkles on they cone..ballin..yes y'allin..parking lot pimpin at the mall and then Kohls..good sales..I want to be on a boat and set sail...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 1, 2009)

New computer parts arrived today.  If all goes well, I'll post up a build it TR.


----------



## severine (Jun 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Have fun at the dentist..for some reason, I think you just went not that long ago for the first time in several years..How do you punish a kid whose almost 4 for pooping in their pants..stick their nose in the poop of course..uke:



Went in November for the first time in 18 months. Looks like one of the spots he was watching is worsening so I have to go back in 3 weeks for 2 small fillings. Ugh. Nothing like extra dental work when you don't have dental insurance. 

No punishment. I was upset because I was short on time as it was when she did it and I did lose my cool a little. I needed a time out, too.  But you don't punish for accidents. If you did that to a dog, they wouldn't understand why you're doing it either. Praise the good stuff and try your best to not make a big deal out of the bad. Much harder than it sounds, I'm afraid.

Right now, hoping the kids will go to sleep soon. They're in bed but they're talking. Then I need to make dinner for Brian and me.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2009)

Finally finishing up reloading all the contacts I had on my phone after I inadvertantly deleted them last night as I was messing around with the syncing software


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 2, 2009)

New pc is mostly assembled.  Bios finds everything, and so far so good...but I can't find my XP install disk.  Crap


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> In the office...listening to an outage call.  A group of engineers (not in my department) screwed up a major system migration last night and are now in outage & recovery mode...


This outage I mentioned this morning is still going strong.  I've been listening to the outage con-call while I'm building the new computer and it doesn't look good.  Someone missed a pretty critical step and now they are looking at a worst case recovery in around 24 hours...ouch!


----------



## HD333 (Jun 2, 2009)

Trying to coax my ipod back to life and find all my f'ing music!


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2009)

Woke up from a bad dream... it was like a horror movie with weird mutant spiders that multiply quickly and kill nearly instantly. Now I can't sleep.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2009)

severine said:


> Woke up from a bad dream... it was like a horror movie with weird mutant spiders that multiply quickly and kill nearly instantly. Now I can't sleep.



Wow what the hell did u eat before going to bed ???  

 I occasionally will have some weird laughable dream that usually occurs after eating something too damn late at nite like a "maximum density" sub


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 3, 2009)

Really tired this morning.  Rains kept me awake most of the night.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2009)

Gearing up for another fun day in the office - first look at the schedule has me thinking this day is going to seem like it's taking forever to end


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Gearing up for another fun day in the office - first look at the schedule has me thinking this day is going to seem like it's taking forever to end



 iMan I remember having that experience all too often ! Sometimes for periods it was 7 days a week since weekends were booked for friendraising or fundraising events --------- keep your sense of humor it really helps cut thru the  fog  !!![/B]


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wow what the hell did u eat before going to bed ???
> 
> I occasionally will have some weird laughable dream that usually occurs after eating something too damn late at nite like a "maximum density" sub



I have a huge fear of bugs and we spent the day outside yesterday (with lots of bugs crawling on me) so that may have been the cause. Have to keep my cool in front of the kids but when I wake up from a bug-mare at night, it takes a while to shake it off. Good thing I didn't find any centipedes in the house after that. (And yes, we get them; wet basement and we live in the first floor apartment. ::shudder:: )

Right now... waiting for the kitchen & bathroom floors to dry so I can take a shower and get out and enjoy the beautiful weather (while it lasts)!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2009)

just ate a red gala apple.  crunchy, sweet, juicy delicious.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> just ate a red gala apple.  crunchy, sweet, juicy delicious.



I'm not a big apple person..I always think my teeth are going to get loose biting into it..so I slice it up but I do enjoy some AppleJuice from time to time..

Right now surfing the net at work..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2009)

Grinding my way through 1 more patient so I can go grab some lunch


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like I waited too long... was finishing up some coupon clipping/organizing, planning my trip to Walgreens, and loading photos for a photo order there.. and now the sky is clouded over. Guess after my shower we'll be driving instead of walking.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2009)

eating lunch, putting some ink to the charts of the morning


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2009)

COnference room in Frankfurt Germany...   Trying to hide the fact my stomach is making weird noises,


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This thread is sort of like Twitter..





i've never tweeted, or used twitter, or whatever you're supposed to say.  but, from what i know about twitter, i'd think this thread is exactly like twitter. 

am i right or wrong?


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i've never tweeted, or used twitter, or whatever you're supposed to say.  but, from what i know about twitter, i'd think this thread is exactly like twitter.
> 
> am i right or wrong?



Probably. But when I started it, I had never heard of Twitter before. And I refuse to use it still. I look at this thread as having Facebook-esque qualities. 

Then again, I used to blog so I'm used to sharing with the masses what I'm doing (and not giving a crap whether they care or not). 

Right now, I am trying to wake up. Maybe some coffee would be good...


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 4, 2009)

severine said:


> Probably. But when I started it, I had never heard of Twitter before. And I refuse to use it still.





you mean you're not one of the one million plus people following ashton kutcher's every move?  

the fact that he's the world's number one twitter-er is reason number one for me to never try it.  but, i do feel kind of weird missing out on the phenomenon.  i used to think i was hip to all the new things.  no more, i guess.


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything. Though I do find it funny that AZ is on twitter.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 4, 2009)

Beautiful Sunny day here   so will get in 18 holes before going to a social function later to celebrate  10 yr Anniversary and re-dedication of  the opening up our Renal Center at our  Medical Center ( Named for a close doc  friend ). 

Countless lives have been saved and /or helped as a result of this outfit and the great people who work there.


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

Drinking a cup of coffee with Irish cream.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm done with my Thursday morning con-call. Gonna pack something for lunch and head into the office. 

I would have just worked from home today, but I left my laptop at work.


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

Remembered I had an iTunes gift card for $15 so I bought some songs (thanks 10 songs thread!). Finished the coffee... think I may have another cup. Kids are hanging out with me. It's a nice, relaxed day here.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2009)

Going through a morning where a ridiculous percentage of all the patients scheduled in my office must have gone to the beach or something, since they're definately NOT walking through the door this AM


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Going through a morning where a ridiculous percentage of all the patients scheduled in my office must have gone to the beach or something, since they're definately NOT walking through the door this AM



You get to bill them anyway, right? 

Realizing that 2 cups of coffee after drinking none for a month might have been a bit much... a little twitchy now. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2009)

severine said:


> You get to bill them anyway, right?
> 
> :



Some of them (if they have a prior no-show record) we actually do   And to be honest with you, on those few folks we've sent a nominal "no-show" fee bill, we've never once had anyone not pay it/complain about it/or leave the practice about it.

What really steams me about it (aside from having to eat the overhead costs), is that guarenteed, tommorrow, a couple of today's no-shows will call up saying that they "have" to see me tommorrow


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Some of them (if they have a prior no-show record) we actually do   And to be honest with you, on those few folks we've sent a nominal "no-show" fee bill, we've never once had anyone not pay it/complain about it/or leave the practice about it.
> 
> What really steams me about it (aside from having to eat the overhead costs), is that guarenteed, tommorrow, a couple of today's no-shows will call up saying that they "have" to see me tommorrow



I'm the opposite.  I typically skip the advance appointment and call in a few days ahead of time asking for a slot that aligns with my schedule if somebody cancels.  It's insane to put a dentist appoinment on my calendar 6 months in advance.  My life doesn't usually work that way.


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

Just cleaned the monitor on my laptop. For the first time in a LOOOOOONG time. Also folded laundry and started another load.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I'm the opposite.  I typically skip the advance appointment and call in a few days ahead of time asking for a slot that aligns with my schedule if somebody cancels.  It's insane to put a dentist appoinment on my calendar 6 months in advance.  My life doesn't usually work that way.



Wait a minute, I thought that everyone has their lives planned out 6+ months in advance   :lol:  I'm already doing rough planning of my schedule for NEXT spring right now (just gotta figure out mother nature and what she'll be doing for late season spring skiing at Mount Snow now   )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 4, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I'm the opposite.  I typically skip the advance appointment and call in a few days ahead of time asking for a slot that aligns with my schedule if somebody cancels.  It's insane to put a dentist appoinment on my calendar 6 months in advance.  My life doesn't usually work that way.



I agree...I can usually call the week I want an appointment..speaking of appointments..the worst is when I schedule an after hours appointment and not only is the family a noshow but they want another after hours appointment..oh wel; it is what it is..

On the way back from Easton I got pulled over for an expired inspection...$109 fine cha ching..so tomorrow afterwork I have an inspection..


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

...I'm about to do something crazy. I'll post results if it turns out okay.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 4, 2009)

home from the bar..drinking a Rolling rock..eating a slice of pizza..playing catsup online..two new e-mails on match.com..giggidy giffidy goo..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 4, 2009)

severine said:


> ...I'm about to do something crazy. I'll post results if it turns out okay.



<------Is looking forward to results!!!!!


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm supposed to go one more step...but I'm scared! Heck, this is scary... but I needed a change. LOL!


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

Didn't come out quite as planned.... Should have let it sit longer. Oh well. It's just hair. I can do it again.

Brian's reaction was priceless. _What the hell is wrong with you?_ :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm thinking I should drink some water before going to bed since it's been about 2 hours since I finished my run and because of AZ and Facebook, I've yet to make it back downstairs to fill up my water glass and my throat currently feels like the Sahara Desert


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2009)

Right now I'm checking out Gweneth Paltrow, whose wearing what IMHO is a REALLY HOT DRESS on Conan tonight


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 5, 2009)

severine said:


> Didn't come out quite as planned.... Should have let it sit longer. Oh well. It's just hair. I can do it again.
> 
> Brian's reaction was priceless. _What the hell is wrong with you?_ :roll:


Cool.  I've done spontaneous stuff to my hair "just because" in the past.  One year I died it very blond and a few years ago, I shaved it all off.


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Cool.  I've done spontaneous stuff to my hair "just because" in the past.  One year I died it very blond and a few years ago, I shaved it all off.


When I get restless, I take it out on my hair. :lol: Many times that involves cutting it really short (the shortest was 1" or 1.5") but I'm trying to resist that urge this time. Color is easier to change than regrowing hair. 

I should go to bed.... I'm still pretty awake though. Guess those 2 cups of coffee this morning really worked.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2009)

Right now I'm feeling old after hearing Jimmy Fallon mention in his monologue that Tetris turns 25 this week


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2009)

Awake in the middle of the night..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 5, 2009)

finding out way too much information about david carradine's demise....

gotta stop this morbid fascination.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2009)

severine said:


> Didn't come out quite as planned.... Should have let it sit longer. Oh well. It's just hair. I can do it again.
> 
> Brian's reaction was priceless. _What the hell is wrong with you?_ :roll:



Yeah well it ain't bad   IMHO,  so don't sweat it ---------------- besides which hell your only YOUNG once  

BTW if i had hair left it would be down to my shoulders as it used to be - I wanted to shave it all off  and use a BIG  effin earing  so my grandkids can call me MR CLEAN -- but the Queen had OTHER thoughts !!


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2009)

I figure that there's only one period in my life when I'll have the flexibility I have now to be crazy, so I may as well embrace it...especially since I've missed out on so many other opportunities to be young and stupid. :lol: Can't do these things when you have a boss and a traditional job, KWIM? My daughter saw it this morning and said we should dye more of my hair. :lol:

Right now, I'm catching up on some stuff online then I need to head out for the weekly grocery trip. Lots of fun, I know.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 5, 2009)

severine said:


> I figure that there's only one period in my life when I'll have the flexibility I have now to be crazy,,,,,,



Do yourself the favor of NOT letting that be the case. Encourage the impractable and improbable.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Do yourself the favor of NOT letting that be the case. Encourage the impractable and improbable.



Very true words there Doc!


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Do yourself the favor of NOT letting that be the case. Encourage the impractable and improbable.


Great advice!  I do push the limits... When I worked with the old biddies at City Hall, I pierced my belly button.... and later my left nostril. Also got 2 tattoos while working there (they hired me on my 21st birthday...and the youngest person otherwise was old enough to be my mom, but many others approached my grandmother's age). I kept teasing them that I would dye my hair pink then since we had no dress code that said I couldn't. A few encouraged me but for whatever reason, I never did it. Ultimately, however, I will be working in a school and they are not as flexible. I can find other outlets for my craziness when the time comes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2009)

Get the glow sticks ready..Severine is ready for a Rave..


Right now at work until Noon..then getting my car inspected at 130PM..


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 5, 2009)

severine said:


> I figure that there's only one period in my life when I'll have the flexibility I have now to be crazy, so I may as well embrace it...especially since I've missed out on so many other opportunities to be young and stupid. :lol: Can't do these things when you have a boss and a traditional job, KWIM? My daughter saw it this morning and said we should dye more of my hair. :lol:
> 
> Right now, I'm catching up on some stuff online then I need to head out for the weekly grocery trip. Lots of fun, I know.



What color did brian dye his chin animal?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 5, 2009)

Just finished up with work for the week.  Time to get out of the office, get some lunch and get small.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Do yourself the favor of NOT letting that be the case. Encourage the impractable and improbable.



Sage advice Herr Doktor  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What color did brian dye his chin animal?


He would never. That's about as counter-culture as he gets. :lol: He hates that I dyed my hair. Heck, he claims he doesn't even like it when I dye to get rid of the grays and just go with what most closely matches my natural color. Are all guys like this?

You don't want to know what I'm doing right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2009)

Back from my car inspection..I needed a new O2 sensor and Fuel filter cleanout and a few other things..and with labor it came to 7 bills...I'm thankful that my car is a company car as I'm pretty broke right now..going to my parents house in an hour for a BBQ..alot of relatives are in town.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2009)

Back from grocery shopping, heading out to do the brakes on the Jeep. Who wants to test drive it when I'm done?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 6, 2009)

Headed out to inlaws to pitch-in at their yard sale.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2009)

Mickey D's breakfast..gonna get small..then???


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 6, 2009)

Getting ready to attend a memorial service @ noon  for one of our neighbor's older sister . Played golf the last 2 days so will layoff today


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2009)

Hopping into the shower. Much to do today and I'm getting a late start!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok so all the yard sale stuff is put out and now I have absoultly nothing to do until its time to carry all this crap back inside.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 6, 2009)

Looking out of my office windows wishing I was enjoying PDW........ I have to work tonight too.... booooooooooooooo


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2009)

Heading out the door to see Phish :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 6, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Heading out the door to see Phish :beer:



Have fun!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Ok so all the yard sale stuff is put out and now I have absoultly nothing to do until its time to carry all this crap back inside.


Still doing nothing.  Neighbors as
ked if they could try to sell a mattress/box spring so I got suckered into carring that out as well. I didn't mind really since it was a bit of exercise. Neighbor dude is ultra annoying.  Total case of verbal diarrhea. He wants me to join him in getting a team together for the tour de france. What a tool!

Ahhh so finally he left and I can enjoy some PA sunshine and work on my farmer's tan.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Still doing nothing.  Neighbors as
> ked if they could try to sell a mattress/box spring so I got suckered into carring that out as well. I didn't mind really since it was a bit of exercise. Neighbor dude is ultra annoying.  Total case of verbal diarrhea. He wants me to join him in getting a team together for the tour de france. What a tool!
> 
> Ahhh so finally he left and I can enjoy some PA sunshine and work on my farmer's tan.



Welcome to PA!!!!  I think I'm going to hit up the parkway for a little then buy provisions for the weekend!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Heading out the door to see Phish :beer:



have fun..I'm looking forward to the TR!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 6, 2009)

Still here, still have nothing to do.


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Still here, still have nothing to do.



Can't wait to do the same next week at my mom's tag sale. :roll:  Actually, I'll be (hopefully!) selling quite a bit of stuff so at least I have some incentive.

Right now, relaxing outside with the kids. They're playing in their sandbox and playhouse and I'm chilling on the garden seat. Brian is trying to weedwack near the cars and replace his headlight. We ran some errands and now it's time to relax.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Still here, still have nothing to do.


Another hour, come and gone...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Another hour, come and gone...



Almost there, pelnty of sun left in the day!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Another hour, come and gone...


Still sitting here, still bored.  Gonna crack open my beer soon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Still sitting here, still bored.  Gonna crack open my beer soon.



longest yardsale ever..the one I did with my Mom was from 8AM-Noon and we made $400

I'm going to watch the final table of the NL $2,000 event at the WSOP..on ESPN360..getting some dinner soon....


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Still sitting here, still bored.  Gonna crack open my beer soon.



What's taken you so long? You think I won't be drinking during that yard sale next week?  :lol: The nice thing about my mom's is they're in a planned unit development and it's the development's neighborhood sale, so they take care of all the advertising and signage. I just have to sift through all our crap and cart it over to my mom's house. I've never made more than $120 at a yard sale so I don't have high hopes, but it would be nice to get rid of some stuff we're not using and get a little cash in our pockets.

Right now...thankful the kids are in bed. Our headstrong daughter threw a major tantrum right before bed that has totally worn me out. Anybody want her for a few days? :lol: Now I need to help Brian trim his hair...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> longest yardsale ever..the one I did with my Mom was from 8AM-Noon and we made $400
> 
> I'm going to watch the final table of the NL $2,000 event at the WSOP..on ESPN360..getting some dinner soon....


We just finished putting everything away. 

About to head back to NJ


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2009)

Had a fire going on the back deck for about 5 hours. Just waiting for the last of it to burn out and posting on mobile AZ!


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> Had a fire going on the back deck for about 5 hours. Just waiting for the last of it to burn out and posting on mobile AZ!



I would sooooooo rather be using the fire pit right now! Instead, I'm sorting through about 8 boxes of the kids' clothes (mostly my daughter's) for a tag sale next Saturday. Why the hell did I buy all of this to begin with???? Ugh.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 6, 2009)

Finally home.  Stopped at 3 different liquor stores looking for Sam Adams Imperial Stout...struck out so it's Captain and Diet Coke for me tonight.


----------



## Terry (Jun 7, 2009)

Sitting here thinking about getting going over to my sons house to play carpenter again. We finally got all the doors and windows reframed yesterday so will start putting them in today. Progress was slower than expceted as we basically had to reframe the whole house. Will probably dig the septic tank hole as well.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2009)

Doing Laundry..allowing myself 30 minutes on the intermanet then making myself clean for an hour..I'm calling that my exercise for the day so then it's beer thirty..Prime Drinking Weather for me..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 7, 2009)

Want snow!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 7, 2009)

Heading out to 2 different  BBQ parties today and tonite --------------Gonna need TUMS tonite


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2009)

Sitting out on the garden bench, watching the kids play in the tree and sandbox, eating some cherries, and relaxing. Already ran some errands this morning and washed some laundry. Still need to fold, sort through mounds of clothes for the tag sale, and price them. But for now, I'm enjoying the beautiful day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2009)

Cracked my first beer..my cleaning/laundry/grocery shopping is done..chillin the rest of the day in air iconditioning..watching Tiger Woods later on..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Cracked my first beer..my cleaning/laundry/grocery shopping is done..chillin the rest of the day in air iconditioning..watching Tiger Woods later on..


you turned your a/c on???:smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> you turned your a/c on???:smash:



it hit 78 degrees inside..


----------



## Geoff (Jun 7, 2009)

I managed to blow away my Microsoft Outlook database this morning trying to get it severed from the Exchange Server from my previous employer.  The only thing I have is an .OST file which can't be read by Outlook directly.  A conversion program I downloaded lets me see everything but I would have to spend $249.00 to buy the program to convert the .OST file into a .PST file.  I'm manually re-entering my contacts database. 

Moron!


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2009)

Loading tag sale crap into the car so I can deal with it at my mom's house, where there's more room to spread it out and price it. Ugh.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Loading tag sale crap into the car so I can deal with it at my mom's house, where there's more room to spread it out and price it. Ugh.



We did a community tag sale at a local park yesterday.  The sale was from 9-4 and we made a grand total of $30 and got a bitchin' farmer tan.


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> We did a community tag sale at a local park yesterday.  The sale was from 9-4 and we made a grand total of $30 and got a bitchin' farmer tan.



I usually make about $100 at these. It's just that this time, I have somewhere around 300 individual pieces of kids' clothes to sell... and while that's often a draw, I have no way to hang it all up (which is recommended) and no desire to sort it all out by size and gender. I did have 2 different groups for pricing originally until I was ready to call up Salvation Army to just get rid of it... then I decided that $0.50 each was good enough for me to get rid of this stuff. Nice clothes, but clearly I used to buy way too much kids' clothes (glad I'm cured of that now!). It's a lot harder to do this crap with 2 kids than it used to be with none.

The upside is that I can browse the neighborhood for deals for my own kids. I'm on the lookout for a bike for my 4 year old and hope to find one before her birthday on the 16th.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2009)

I had a nice 3 hour beer induced nap...gonna have pizza at my parents house in a few.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm still in computer hell.  I really let myself fall behind the times as far as pc hardware goes, but then again, it's been a long time since my IT days.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2009)

thinking about making some frozen Orange Juice..


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2009)

Waiting for bleach to work. Going to try for a more even streak.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Waiting for bleach to work. Going to try for a more even streak.



Have fun!!  When I was younger I'd just dump a bottle of hydrogen peroxide over my head and go sit in the sun for a few hours.


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2009)

I did a lot of crazy things when I was younger... sun in doesn't work all that well when you naturally have dark, dark brown hair. You get orange hair. :lol: I also cut my hair one night in 7th grade... didn't look so great. Let's hope I don't burn my hair off tonight.


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright.... I need help here. This is what I got:






There's a teeny bit of the purple streaked through it (like lowlights, which isn't bad actually). I'm trying to decide if I should leave it like this (which is a pretty even blonde actually, aside from the light purple lowlights) or go the next step and try to do the purple again. I'm leaving it this way until tomorrow night at least. 

I know, you're guys, you don't care. But I figured I'd try anyway.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Alright.... I need help here. This is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!  I especially like the fishy shower curtain in the background :lol:

It's summer, why not have a little fun, come winter, you won't have time to play around.

Well, it looks like I'm finally getting out of computer hell.  I finally got xp64 installed in my new rig, RAID1 is configured, most of the drivers installed.  Right now, the contents of my failing 300GB hard drive is copying over to my new 1TB RAID array.  I have a bunch of other disks to double check and then I'll dress the wires and close it up.  

Installing XP via usb isn't as straightforward as you would think, but now that I got it working, I'm going to keep that one thumb drive just for loading xp64, if I ever need a reload.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2009)

GO for the whole  damn banana - Blondes have MORE Phun ---------------------- The Queen being blonde made me say that


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2009)

just ate some sushi..catching up on the intermanet..


----------



## severine (Jun 8, 2009)

Root - There are far worse backgrounds than my cool shower curtain. You know you love it! 



Warp Daddy said:


> GO for the whole  damn banana - Blondes have MORE Phun ---------------------- The Queen being blonde made me say that


:lol: Not so sure it would look right on me but it is tempting. I would need somebody who knows what they're doing to do that, though; too much bleaching for me to attempt on my own.

Right now I'm being a bum. I ran a lot of errands today and I'm tired.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 8, 2009)

severine said:


> Root - There are far worse backgrounds than my cool shower curtain. You know you love it!


Heck yeah!  I had one in my 1st apartment :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2009)

Sitting on the couch, rehydrating after some golf and a run today, watching the season premier of _Weeds_ with my wife


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

up early..major thunderstorms..fell asleep at 10PM last night so uber well rested!!!!  In charge of the office this morning.


----------



## dmc (Jun 9, 2009)

severine said:


> Didn't come out quite as planned.... Should have let it sit longer. Oh well. It's just hair. I can do it again.
> 
> Brian's reaction was priceless. _What the hell is wrong with you?_ :roll:




thats awesome!!!!  i look at you in a whole new funky light....  well done...


----------



## dmc (Jun 9, 2009)

3 weeks of crazy parties and concerts... done...
in Omaha NE....  watching a train go by...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

dmc said:


> 3 weeks of crazy parties and concerts... done...
> in Omaha NE....  watching a train go by...



did you visit any of the famous steak restaurants??  Work today is awesome.. 25 minutes in and the phones have only rung once..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 9, 2009)

Right now I'm wishing I had stayed in bed this AM.  WAY too dreary outside and WAY too crazy at the office


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

caught up on all the unread threads on here...now I am actually going to do some work..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2009)

They raised our property assessment yesterday by 23 % so headed down to enlighten" the  man" this am armed with all kinds of data .  Apparantly REAL WORLD data seems to escape our assessors office - property values in this zip code have declined between 18.4 - 19.8 %  during the past yr according to 2 internet data sources i've consulted  and sales are down .

This event seems to take place every 5 yrs like it or not -- the process is almost comparable to a Circus of the Absurd


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2009)

Depends on when they did their market evaluation, Warp. I used to work in the Assessor's Office... when we would do a revaluation (and I mean the company hired to do the legwork), they would look at market sales 2 years prior, then spend an entire year gathering data and revaluing. So when the values were frozen on Oct 1st for the next grand list, it represented trends for the 2-3 years prior, not that exact date (and you usually don't hear about that value until 4-6 months later).

Just saying.... It's every 5 years here as well. And like it or not, if they don't change your values, they'll just raise your mil rate to get the money they need. Cities always get their money, one way or another. (Mil rate is a calculation of the total money needed to run the city divided by the assessments... The reason for revaluations is to ensure equitable distribution of the tax burden.)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2009)

severine said:


> Depends on when they did their market evaluation, Warp. I used to work in the Assessor's Office... when we would do a revaluation (and I mean the company hired to do the legwork), they would look at market sales 2 years prior, then spend an entire year gathering data and revaluing. So when the values were frozen on Oct 1st for the next grand list, it represented trends for the 2-3 years prior, not that exact date (and you usually don't hear about that value until 4-6 months later).
> 
> Just saying.... It's every 5 years here as well. And like it or not, if they don't change your values, they'll just raise your mil rate to get the money they need. Cities always get their money, one way or another. (Mil rate is a calculation of the total money needed to run the city divided by the assessments... The reason for revaluations is to ensure equitable distribution of the tax burden.)



Thanks Carrie    i KNEW that  you'd chime in with some wisdom based on YOUR experience . 

 BTW--Yeah i really do understand the process. I've   been thru the  Board  of Appeals  and actually have come out fairly well  several times in the past  . Is just a PITA and in the past cost me the better part of a days' income to go thru the dance. Now being retired  it's not that cumbersome but still a PITA

Just back from my" session"  and whittled the increase down from 23 % to 9 % so the  nonsense is done for awhile and no BOA will be necessary


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2009)

Glad it was fairly painless!  I actually was on track to become a Certified Connecticut Municipal Assessor, but decided it wasn't the life for me. It wasn't that I couldn't do the work, because I was doing it and started the classes (scored the highest in the class, too). It's more that I was already burning out as a secretary in that office and didn't want to have to deal with the bigger fish with bigger problems. Maybe a smaller town wouldn't have been that bad, but I don't feel that I'm destined for management.

Right now, I'm feeding the kids lunch. PB&J for them and I'm having leftover pasta. Finished the backlog of dishes and I need to get to the laundry before I settle down for some quality time with the kids.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Carrie    i KNEW that  you'd chime in with some wisdom based on YOUR experience .
> 
> BTW--Yeah i really do understand the process. I've   been thru the  Board  of Appeals  and actually have come out fairly well  several times in the past  . Is just a PITA and in the past cost me the better part of a days' income to go thru the dance. Now being retired  it's not that cumbersome but still a PITA
> 
> Just back from my" session"  and whittled the increase down from 23 % to 9 % so the  nonsense is done for awhile and no BOA will be necessary



Wow..I bet you saved over $1,000 per year just presenting your side of the story..good work..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..I bet you saved over $1,000 per year just presenting your side of the story..good work..



Yeah Steeze it was a pretty hefty number ! Gotta save some COIN for skiing  ya know _LMAO


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah Steeze it was a pretty hefty number ! Gotta save some COIN for skiing  ya know _LMAO



You need to get out west sometime..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You need to get out west sometime..



Yeah  i do ! 

We've  got friends with a condo at Copper   --- just never seem to get there . This past season the weather sucked the week we were thinking of going to Copper , while skiing here in  was fine


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 9, 2009)

Busy morning, had to meet with some contractors to get them to understand the scope of work for a job they are submitting a proposal on.  2 hours of back-to-back conference calls.  Just sitting down to eat lunch and catch up on AZ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweaty from the humidity outside...an afterwork slurpie is gonna hit the spot..


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2009)

Watching "Labyrinth" with the kids and trying to stay awake.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 9, 2009)

severine said:


> Watching "Labyrinth" with the kids and trying to stay awake.


Any good?


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2009)

You're kidding, right? You haven't seen it?

I was tired because I was tired, FTR, not because of the movie.

Right now... just threw a spiral ham/broccoli/cheddar quiche into the oven and trying to figure out what to serve with it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 9, 2009)

Not kidding. Haven't seen it. 

Just picked 4 bottles of my favorite salad dressing at Whole Foods, and now I'm off to BJ's for some other provisions.


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a classic! From the 80s, so keep that in mind if you watch it... 

Eating dinner right now.


----------



## dmc (Jun 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> did you visit any of the famous steak restaurants??



Had a nice Omaha fillet and a few Fat Tires tonight...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

Getting ready for work..


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2009)

Feeding the kids breakfast and trying to wake up. Actually woke up an hour ago from a bad dream and I've been out of sorts since...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2009)

Really hoping the phone doesn't ring this morning as I have know clue where I'd put anyone else in my schedule today and still be able to make it home before the kids goto bed


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2009)

tired, one of the cats mistook my side of the bed with the litterbox last night so I slept on the sofa


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 10, 2009)

Going out later this am for a round of golf


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> tired, one of the cats mistook my side of the bed with the litterbox last night so I slept on the sofa


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


>





OldsnowboarderME said:


> why my cat lives outdoors ..


yeah...uke:

We think we know which one did this.  Wife is calling the vet, last time she did this she was sick.


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2009)

Ew. That's one of the MANY reasons why I am not a cat person. Every time I go to my mom's house, I want to puke from the smell of how many times her cat has used various parts of that house as the litter box. And the cat before that one. And the cat before that. uke:

Right now, eating one of those Flatbread Melt sandwiches (okay but not really worth the 17g fat!  Should have read the label before buying it...). Listening to my iTunes library. About to read some more... I spend too much time online and not enough reading literature lately so I'm trying to change that. Starting _Twilight_ (yeah, I know, that only loosely qualifies as literature but I need an easy read right now).


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Are you saying your Mom is a crazy old cat woman?



She'd have to be to allow that, right?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2009)

Mrs Root does an excellent job keeping the place smelling clean.  I really didn't want the cats for this reason, but they kinda grow on you.


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2009)

I used to be a cat person when I was younger. Somehow, I changed to the dog team.  Not saying everyone with cats has these issues; just my personal experience. Then again, I'm allergic so I shouldn't have them anyway. 

Now...trying to figure out how to rearrange my plans for the day...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

severine said:


> Now...trying to figure out how to rearrange my plans for the day...



Just do what the dog does.


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Just do what the dog does.



Lie at my feet most of the day, occasionally lick the floor or couch cushions (or herself), and beg?

:lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

severine said:


> Lie at my feet most of the day, occasionally lick the floor or couch cushions (or herself), and beg?
> 
> :lol:



There are worse lives, I suppose.


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> There are worse lives, I suppose.


She certainly gets paid handsomely for what little work she does.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

The delivery driver is back with about 15 more monuments so I'm going to help him unload the truck...for you ladies on here..I'm going to be dripping with sweat yeah baby..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 11, 2009)

Watching "Gran Torino"


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2009)

Trying to motivate myself to clean up the kitchen. Found a new recipe I want to try.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Watching "Gran Torino"



Great Flick  !!  Love Clint - he's da man !


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2009)

Back from running a bunch of errands and I picked up my friends wedding gift at Macys and some new clothes..I have a date tonight!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I bet the guy is really looking forward to it too ..



You know what Asshole..Greg sent me a PM complaining about me trolling you and Philpug but you're the troll...cut out the bullshit..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 11, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Great Flick  !!  Love Clint - he's da man !


Agreed.  The ending was a bit predictable.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 11, 2009)

Just finished washing , waxing and detailling both  vehicles   , Hot and sweaty work today  even in the garage


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2009)

Reading _Twilight_. I feel like a kid again...


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2009)

airport ... Omaha NE...  waiting for delayed flight...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2009)

Trying to get through the last 2 patients of the day so I can get my weekend started


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 12, 2009)

working...only 18.5 hours to go today


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 12, 2009)

impatiently waiting for the next flame war...

OSME vs. GSS!  :uzi:

HPD vs. Greg!  :uzi:

HS vs. everyone!  :uzi:


----------



## severine (Jun 12, 2009)

Getting ready to head up to my mom's house and get tag sale stuff set out for tomorrow. I hate tag sales.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 12, 2009)

severine said:


> Getting ready to head up to my mom's house and get tag sale stuff set out for tomorrow. I hate tag sales.


Yuck...I got suckered into that last weekend.  I don't envy you.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 12, 2009)

I got my first infraction...I fought the law and the law won..

You have received an infraction at New England & Northeast Mountain Biking, Hiking, Skiing Forums - AlpineZone Forums 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear GrilledSteezeSandwich,

You have received an infraction at New England & Northeast Mountain Biking, Hiking, Skiing Forums - AlpineZone Forums.

Reason: Insulted Other Member(s)
-------
Inappropriate
-------

This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2009)

Eating breakfast  cinnamon maple walnut oatmeal  french vanilla coffee

 WISHING  I had one of  those awesome Cinnamon Buns Carrie makes !!!!!!

Gotta take the Queen shopping about an hr away 

Then- if the Teefster is alright.  ( he's been on meds for a week   after limping for 3 weeks after a catfight )we hope to get away next week for 4-5 days .  Then this weekend Gotta finalize our plan  for our vacation  the month of September


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I got my first infraction...I fought the law and the law won..
> 
> You have received an infraction at New England & Northeast Mountain Biking, Hiking, Skiing Forums - AlpineZone Forums
> 
> ...



So how many infractions does it take to get banned? Is this posted somewhere? Feels like prep school or something ... where's Dean Wormer at?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 12, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> So how many infractions does it take to get banned? Is this posted somewhere? Feels like prep school or something ... where's Dean Wormer at?



I have no idea..

I never got in trouble in school but I guess I'm an internet badboy..

one more hour of work..then start getting ready for my friends wedding..I got him and his fiancee a Juicer...the same thing I bought my sister when she got married so as an FYI..if any AZers get married and invite me to their wedding..I'm good for a juicer..I haven't worn a tie in a year+//


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 12, 2009)

I just work up from a short nap.  Heated up a slice of pizza and poured myself a Sam Adams White.  

Good news:  I finally scored some Imperial Stout today.  $9 for a 4pk
Bad news: I have to be back on the conference call at 11.  That's not going to stop me from any drinking though.


----------



## severine (Jun 12, 2009)

Back home from Brian's birthday bar bash. :lol: The house is empty so I should probably be doing something better than posting on here...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2009)

severine said:


> Back home from Brian's birthday bar bash. :lol: The house is empty so I should probably be doing something better than posting on here...



From the looks of things, an idea might be to shovel some food down Brian's gullet and set him up with an IV of water.   Apparently he went big tonight, like quad dumper air big :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2009)

yea!~!~! dumper!@!!~!!!!! ywea!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2009)

ydeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




gtoingt t o bed now 



yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!@!!!!!! :beerl;":


----------



## dmc (Jun 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> ydeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yawn...


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2009)

Heading out to my mom's tag sale. I imagine Brian won't be feeling so great when he wakes up. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2009)

Back from my friends wedding in the Poke N Hoes..stopped at the Mount Airy casino on the way home and won $85.  Happy to be back on the intermanet after a 22 hour hiatus..


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2009)

Back from my mom's tag sale. I sold $153; she sold $53. :lol: Have a ton of crap that I have to go back for during the week to donate. At least I can pay for my dental cleaning now.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 13, 2009)

Resting up a bit and getting ready for my High School 20th reunion tonight  :beer:


----------



## Philpug (Jun 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Resting up a bit and getting ready for my High School 20th reunion tonight  :beer:



LOL you don't want to go there with a "loaded gun".


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 14, 2009)

Up Early...surfing the intermanet..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 14, 2009)

Coffee, cereal for breakfast


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 14, 2009)

Finishing up laundry...I have no desire to go out in nature..I like sitting here in AC..I have a shit-ton of bugbites from yesterday mornings  Smartstyle review session by the Tobaggon Structure at Skytop.  but the bugs hang out by the lake and I was breakfast for many lucky bugs.  I saw a MTV trulife special on people who live in the wilderness for a year with no modern conveniences like bugspray or soap.


Scratching bugbites..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2009)

watching the rain

today will be lazy


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 14, 2009)

The sun is starting to break through the clouds at times.  Word is most of the MTB trails are in bad shape and very greasy today so I'm not going to go riding.

With more rain expected tonight, I'm not hopeful for any RAW rides this week.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 14, 2009)

Back home in CT after a really fun night last night at my 20th highschool reunion (lets just say that some of my classmates have REALLY aged )!  Waiting for my parents to drop the kids off and then my wife to get back from the grocery store so I can go tackle my yard which is quickly resembling more of a farm field than a lawn


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

Packing for trip to Missouri for sales meetings.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2009)

Making BBQ chicken wings from the birds I butchered today :grin:  

Don't know why I enjoy butchering like I do.  2 whole birds for $8 yields 4 nice breasts, 4 tenders into the freezer for future use, 8 wings (1 drum and other thingy per wing) and enough thigh and leg meat for two pasta or stir fry dinners for the lady and I.  Getting pretty quick at the butchering too, only took about 25 minutes to break the two birds down.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2009)

oh and for anyone who's interested in learning how to break down birds, here's a good video

http://video.google.com/videosearch...enUS275US275&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wv#


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2009)

Getting ready to give the dogs a BIG bath after picking them up from the kennel this AM


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2009)

Coffee & email


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Making BBQ chicken wings from the birds I butchered today :grin:
> 
> Don't know why I enjoy butchering like I do.  2 whole birds for $8 yields 4 nice breasts, 4 tenders into the freezer for future use, 8 wings (1 drum and other thingy per wing) and enough thigh and leg meat for two pasta or stir fry dinners for the lady and I.  Getting pretty quick at the butchering too, only took about 25 minutes to break the two birds down.



I understand the attraction of knowing you're getting fresh chicken and knowing what feed and chemicals have been pumped into the bird but...

$4.00/bird doesn't seem to be a great value.  You can buy a completely ready to go bird for $0.99/pound and it will weigh in at around 4 pounds.

I'll refrain from "choking the chicken" jokes.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2009)

Sitting in Newark airport waiting on flight to St Louis.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2009)

Pouring rain , cut some brush earlier but now decided to mess around with the Guitar for last hr or so . 

Working on my AC/DC and GNR licks so i'll be sharp when we( my sons and grandsons )  have our neighborhood summer party in July  when they're all here for 10 days  . Good day for it !! 

Gotta take the Queen to dr later. Two  days ago   she developed a"  aching bump" on the incision she had for her ankle fracture ( plate and 6 screws) . Swelling is  down pretty much  now, but want it checked out , A guy ran into her with a shopping cart in a store   and hit  her in teh achilles area , so that may have done it.

She's such a work out maven plays tennis , walks 5 miles daily and does beaucoup gardening so is in great shape so could be OVERUSE too -- we'll see


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I understand the attraction of knowing you're getting fresh chicken and knowing what feed and chemicals have been pumped into the bird but...
> 
> $4.00/bird doesn't seem to be a great value.  You can buy a completely ready to go bird for $0.99/pound and it will weigh in at around 4 pounds.
> 
> I'll refrain from "choking the chicken" jokes.



I don't like chicken enough to buy a whole bird...I got KFC last week...one breast, one wing, mashed tators, macoroni and steeze, biscuit, and diet Pepsi all for under $6..Ballin!!!

Right now just trying to get all my work done..going to a convention out in Hershey that we have a booth at tomorrow and staying overnight..then coming back late Wednesday afternoon..


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2009)

Listening to the thunder boomers and the downpour.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2009)

Trying to deal with the incompetence of others, with out getting angry about it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 15, 2009)

Back from checking out some tombstones..thinking of asking the boss if I can come in late tomorrow since we'll be at the booth at the convention till 8PM..and I should have alot of enegy..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Listening to the thunder boomers and the downpour.



Are you still at Killington?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I understand the attraction of knowing you're getting fresh chicken and knowing what feed and chemicals have been pumped into the bird but...
> 
> $4.00/bird doesn't seem to be a great value.  You can buy a completely ready to go bird for $0.99/pound and it will weigh in at around 4 pounds.
> 
> I'll refrain from "choking the chicken" jokes.



um Geoff?  2 whole birds for $8 equals $4 a bird.  At about 4 pounds a bird, that's $0.99/pound


but thanks for the failed math lesson though :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> um Geoff?  2 whole birds for $8 equals $4 a bird.  At about 4 pounds a bird, that's $0.99/pound
> 
> 
> but thanks for the failed math lesson though :lol:



I think he's saying you can get the parts for that much without having to do your own butchering.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I think he's saying you can get the parts for that much without having to do your own butchering.



Yes and no.  It's rare that you see all the various parts on sale at the same time to have it work out to be cheaper.  If you make stock from the back and feet for soups and sauces, that's where even greater savings comes in to play.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> um Geoff?  2 whole birds for $8 equals $4 a bird.  At about 4 pounds a bird, that's $0.99/pound
> 
> 
> but thanks for the failed math lesson though :lol:



ahahahahaha..it's a wonder he graduated from an elite University...:lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2009)

Just back from practicing with my 56 and 64 degree wedges, focusing on lobs  and chipping practice with various irons


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes and no.  It's rare that you see all the various parts on sale at the same time to have it work out to be cheaper.  If you make stock from the back and feet for soups and sauces, that's where even greater savings comes in to play.



You can usually buy a whole chicken that's been gutted and had the head, feet, and feathers pulled off for $0.99/pound.  I typically just hurl them in the oven for a couple o' hours but I could equally well chop 'em up into pieces.   There is no cost advantage.  

The question remains....   Why would you bother with the mess of butchering them yourself?  It's not like fish where fish you caught that day tastes way better than fish from the fish market, is it?  I'll happily gut and fillet a fish.  I'm not anywhere near as enthusiastic about plucking chicken feathers.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoff said:


> You can usually buy a whole chicken that's been gutted and had the head, feet, and feathers pulled off for $0.99/pound.  I typically just hurl them in the oven for a couple o' hours but I could equally well chop 'em up into pieces.   There is no cost advantage.
> 
> The question remains....   Why would you bother with the mess of butchering them yourself?  It's not like fish where fish you caught that day tastes way better than fish from the fish market, is it?  I'll happily gut and fillet a fish.  I'm not anywhere near as enthusiastic about plucking chicken feathers.



Where did I say I purchased them with the feathers on?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Where did I say I purchased them with the feathers on?



Nevermind.  I assumed "butchered" meant live bird.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Nevermind.  I assumed "butchered" meant live bird.



I didn't think he meant with feathers...that would be cool though..


Right now getting stuff together for a convention..I have steezy new polo shirts with the company logo on them!!!  Thinking about hitting the local bar for Happy Hour..

Crazy Thunderstorm right now..


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Right now getting stuff together for a convention..I have steezy new polo shirts with the company logo on them!!!  Thinking about hitting the local bar for Happy Hour..



In high tech where you get endless company logo shirts, jackets, polartec....
"It's not a career.  It's a wardrobe."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoff said:


> In high tech where you get endless company logo shirts, jackets, polartec....
> "It's not a career.  It's a wardrobe."



in the words of Napoleon Dynamite....lucky...

The last time I wore a shirt with company logo on it was when I worked at Wendys back in the sallydoug days..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2009)

leaving work, headed to the gym


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 16, 2009)

Coffee, email...gotta run down to East Windsor NJ today.  Sun's coming out so maybe I can work on my trucker tan!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Working from home.  Lots of work to do if I want to get RAW tonight.  Trying to find my H2O bladder cleaning kit...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 16, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Working from home.  Lots of work to do if I want to get RAW tonight.  Trying to find my H2O bladder cleaning kit...


What kind of kit is it?   I've never cleaned mine:blink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> What kind of kit is it?   I've never cleaned mine:blink:



for the camelbak :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 16, 2009)

Just finished playing an early round of 18 holes teed off @ 7 am ,  now headed to noon Medical Center Board mtg


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2009)

Entering the last hour of "patient battle time" before lunch   The sounds coming from my stomach are making me wish it was lunchtime NOW!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 16, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> for the camelbak :lol:


yes..sorry, I should have specified more clearly


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

Writing this from the middle of PA at the PA funeral directors association...we have a mad steezy booth and the % of morbidly obese people is disturbing..some really fancy coffins and urns with flatscreen TVs inlayed...JEA..paying a quarter a minute on my Platinum card for the intermanet..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Writing this from the middle of PA at the PA funeral directors association...we have a mad steezy booth and the % of morbidly obese people is disturbing..some really fancy coffins and urns with flatscreen TVs inlayed...JEA..paying a quarter a minute on my Platinum card for the intermanet..





GSS - how are coffins priced, size-wise?  is it like shirts, where a size small will cost the same as a size large, or do bigger coffins (to fit fatter people) of the same model cost more than smaller ones?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

Back from the convention..but I have to return to work at 530PM for an appointment...after that..the bar sounds freaking good...it will suck eating and drinking on my own dime after the past few meals on the company..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> GSS - how are coffins priced, size-wise?  is it like shirts, where a size small will cost the same as a size large, or do bigger coffins (to fit fatter people) of the same model cost more than smaller ones?



Well most people under about high 200s can fit in a standard coffin...they range from about $2-$12,000 and the markup in generally huge although you can now buy them online and Costco also began test marketing coffins.  The chinese made coffins are generally less expensive and also better quality .and for the extra-wide coffins..yes they are more expenses..often 40-50% more.  At the convention there was this fat dude leaning against a coffin on a pedastal and I was so much hoping he would knock the thing over and fall on his ass but those things are strong.  Sorry guys I forgot to take pictures..maybe I'll take some from AC in September...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Just about to head home and cut the lawn while the sun is out (before it probably starts raining for another 7 days  )


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Back from a long three days in Missouri, now trying to find something for dinner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

Catching up on a zillion threads on here....I need to get one of dem dere blueberrys so I can surf the net while I'm driving and on the crapper..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 19, 2009)

I think I need to go down to the basement and look at my skis for some stoke.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> yes..sorry, I should have specified more clearly



there are two cleaning brushes.  one is small enough for the hose the other one is for the bladder.  it also comes with cleaning tablets and hanger that fits the bladder perfectly.


----------



## hammer (Jun 19, 2009)

Just picked up my son's new twin tip skis from REI...what a fortunate kid...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 19, 2009)

Leaving work...gonna mow the lawn before it rains again


----------



## Terry (Jun 19, 2009)

I waxed the whole quiver the other night. The skis that made the Sugarloaf trip the last weekend are looking a bit ugly. Oh well it was fun while it lasted. Will get them fixed next fall!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Leaving work...gonna mow the lawn before it rains again



Just finished mowing my lawn.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 19, 2009)

Having a cocktail after a quick rip on the MTB at the local rail trail.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2009)

Browsing through movie selections at www.hulu.com alot of the movies that I watch free online I paid $4 to rent at Blockbuster back in the day..my fingers are freaking tired from almost 16,000 posts on here..wow..I hope you guys don't think I'm a postwhore.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2009)

Terry said:


> I waxed the whole quiver the other night. The skis that made the Sugarloaf trip the last weekend are looking a bit ugly. Oh well it was fun while it lasted. Will get them fixed next fall!



Now that has me thinking that my bases are dry...my fat skis are only about 6 inches beyond arms length from me..but I don't miss skiing..no not at all..OK time to check some TRs on Teton Gravity...:angry:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 19, 2009)

Captain Morgan and Coke Slurpee


----------



## Terry (Jun 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Now that has me thinking that my bases are dry...my fat skis are only about 6 inches beyond arms length from me..but I don't miss skiing..no not at all..OK time to check some TRs on Teton Gravity...:angry:



I mis skiing, and I miss seeing my ski buddies. I am thinking it is gettting time for a gathering!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 19, 2009)

Heading out for a couple of beers at the grand re-opening of the STONE CHURCH :beer:  :grin:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Just finished mowing my lawn.


I hate wasting my weekend time on the lawn and the sun was really warming up so I'm glad I was able to sneak it in today. I have to go dump the clippings tomorrow though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I hate wasting my weekend time on the lawn and the sun was really warming up so I'm glad I was able to sneak it in today. I have to go dump the clippings tomorrow though.



+1  I squeezed the lawn in yesterday.  Lazy morning watching my son while wifey hits the gym.  After that its off to some wine and food festival in Litchfield.  The key to these events is staying safe.  8)


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Morning coffee loading, then off to my friends to help him with his computer problems.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2009)

Terry said:


> I mis skiing, and I miss seeing my ski buddies. I am thinking it is gettting time for a gathering!



Tomorrow at Blue there will be alot of people for their fathers day BBQ cookoff and mountain bike races..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2009)

I just watched the 420 Family guy episode on hulu..and it's raining again..15 out of 20 days for the month..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 20, 2009)

Realizing I need to dry my liver out!  2 days + nights of heavy :beer: consumption on Long Island at The US Open plus an evening of drinking many :beer: with my father in law while watching the Red Sox has my liver VERY worn out


----------



## Geoff (Jun 21, 2009)

I wandered over to a friend's place and drank a few martinis after the Sox game last night.  Didn't end up getting to bed until 3 am.  It's pissing rain now so I'm pretty housebound.  I'm getting sick of the lousy weather.


----------



## thorski (Jun 21, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I wandered over to a friend's place and drank a few martinis after the Sox game last night.  Didn't end up getting to bed until 3 am.  It's pissing rain now so I'm pretty housebound.  I'm getting sick of the lousy weather.



Go test drive a camaro.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 21, 2009)

eating steak sandwich..drinking beer..watching the USOpen..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 21, 2009)

The seemingly endless task of digitalizing a pile of vinyl LPs to burn to CDs....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 21, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The seemingly endless task of digitalizing a pile of vinyl LPs to burn to CDs....



Do you have the Thriller Album??


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you have the Thriller Album??



no


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 21, 2009)

I just got home from visiting my grandparents with my mom.  While we were in the car, she was in the phone with my bother and suggested that he go get small to de-stress (in jest):blink:.  I haven't talked to him about this yet.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 21, 2009)

Watching ice road truckers


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm in a position today where I have to go against my bosses recommendation on part of a project.  His feelings towards one of the steps in my plan, is based solely on a knee-jerk reaction, with out a whole lot of science to back it up.  I stayed at work last night until 9:30 so I could run the calculations and put a proposal out to his boss, and the VP of engineering, because I need more weigh in then what he offered me.  To make matters worse, my boss is on vacation this week.  I really hope he's not pissed at me when he gets back


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm in a position today where I have to go against my bosses recommendation on part of a project.  His feelings towards one of the steps in my plan, is based solely on a knee-jerk reaction, with out a whole lot of science to back it up.  I stayed at work last night until 9:30 so I could run the calculations and put a proposal out to his boss, and the VP of engineering, because I need more weigh in then what he offered me.  To make matters worse, my boss is on vacation this week.  I really hope he's not pissed at me when he gets back



You care too much about your job..I would follow the bosses order..then if things go wrong..it's his fault..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You care too much about your job..I would follow the bosses order..then if things go wrong..it's his fault..


Sometimes, yeah.  You're not the first person to say that to me.  Maybe it's slightly OCD of me, but it drives me nuts when we make bad engineering decisions.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm in a position today where I have to go against my bosses recommendation on part of a project.  His feelings towards one of the steps in my plan, is based solely on a knee-jerk reaction, with out a whole lot of science to back it up.  I stayed at work last night until 9:30 so I could run the calculations and put a proposal out to his boss, and the VP of engineering, because I need more weigh in then what he offered me.  To make matters worse, my boss is on vacation this week.  I really hope he's not pissed at me when he gets back





RootDKJ said:


> Sometimes, yeah.  You're not the first person to say that to me.  Maybe it's slightly OCD of me, but it drives me nuts when we make bad engineering decisions.



Let me guess Root, its a scenario where you take a bit extra time to do it right now or end up having to spend a bunch of time later to fix the problem after it's been implemented.  Stick to your guns if you've got the science to back it up!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Let me guess Root, its a scenario where you take a bit extra time to do it right now or end up having to spend a bunch of time later to fix the problem after it's been implemented.  Stick to your guns if you've got the science to back it up!


Basically, but it's also going to take us just a bit longer to deploy if we do it right the first time.  If we rush it, it's also going to cost us a lot of $$$ and heartache to clean it up in the future.  Thanks doc :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Basically, but it's also going to take us just a bit longer to deploy if we do it right the first time.  If we rush it, it's also going to cost us a lot of $$$ and heartache to clean it up in the future.  Thanks doc :beer:


 Rooter : Doc is right on target . When i was a college president  i always made it a point to hire people who  "Thought OTHERWISE " .  As a matter of fact  i hired an Executive Assistant to the President who in addition to being chief of staff with serious responsibilities was told by me  "YOUR real JOB is to tell me when I am acting like an Ahole and save me from mysel"  D   

Seriously  i'd bet your boss was focusing on getting outta Dodge and going on vacation - the morale of the story is if YOU HAVE THE DATA  stick to your guns  my man


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rooter : Doc is right on target . When i was a college president  i always made it a point to hire people who  "Thought OTHERWISE " .  As a matter of fact  i hired an Executive Assistant to the President who in addition to being chief of staff with serious responsibilities was told by me  "YOUR real JOB is to tell me when I am acting like an Ahole and save me from mysel"  D
> 
> Seriously  i'd bet your boss was focusing on getting outta Dodge and going on vacation - the morale of the story is if YOU HAVE THE DATA  stick to your guns  my man


Thanks Warp.  The update is my bosses boss, and a bunch of SME's  are going to have a meeting on this at noon.  Then there's the 1pm meeting with the VP.  Should be a good day.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2009)

Just back from annual eye check up  -- no problems---  but dilated big time  ---------- maybe should go play some golf at least i have an excuse for 3 putts today


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from annual eye check up  -- no problems---  but dilated big time  ---------- maybe should go play some golf at least i have an excuse for 3 putts today


That's funny


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Thanks Warp.  The update is my bosses boss, and a bunch of SME's  are going to have a meeting on this at noon.  Then there's the 1pm meeting with the VP.  Should be a good day.


I won and lost....:angry:.  I don't like it, but I'm gonna have to live with it.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from annual eye check up  -- no problems---  but dilated big time  ---------- maybe should go play some golf at least i have an excuse for 3 putts today



Bet the hole would look awfully big the next couple of hours there Warp


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I won and lost....:angry:.  I don't like it, but I'm gonna have to live with it.



Sorry about the lost part there Root.  Now if and when the issue that you were trying to prevent now pops up later, atleast you'll get some satisfaction in knowing that you were right!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rooter : Doc is right on target . When i was a college president  i always made it a point to hire people who  "Thought OTHERWISE " .  As a matter of fact  i hired an Executive Assistant to the President who in addition to being chief of staff with serious responsibilities was told by me  "YOUR real JOB is to tell me when I am acting like an Ahole and save me from mysel" D



Those are two of the major traits I look for when I'm hiring an assistant. 1) Can they "think outside the box" and 2) will keep me inline from time to time when I get locked into a thought process with the blinders on

The last thing I want to see in an employee is a "robo yesser"

Right now I'm counting down the minutes until lunch!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sorry about the lost part there Root.  Now if and when the issue that you were trying to prevent now pops up later, atleast you'll get some satisfaction in knowing that you were right!


I'm right from a technical standards perspective but the bottom line is we just can't support taking another two months to do it "right".  

I'm about at the point where all the engineering behind this project is completed, and I'm ready to turn it over to your technicians to deploy/maintain.  I'm almost ready for my next project.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I won and lost....:angry:.  I don't like it, but I'm gonna have to live with it.



you did what you can do...the fact that you gave up your evening last night for this project shows that you are more dedicated than 99% of all employees..I smell a promotion in your future.

I am back from visiting a few cemeteries..a beautiful day to do some rubbings, photos measurements and screw on bronze death plates....I never even had lunch..I think I'm gonna hit up the local diner afterwork..2 more days of work and then I'm off till the 7th..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Those are two of the major traits I look for when I'm hiring an assistant. 1) Can they "think outside the box" and 2) will keep me inline from time to time when I get locked into a thought process with the blinders on
> 
> The last thing I want to see in an employee is a "robo yesser"
> 
> Right now I'm counting down the minutes until lunch!



That's WHY you are SUCCSSFUL,  My good doctor !!!  You get IT !! We all need to have great people around us in the work place  ( they OFTEN Make us look better than we are  )


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I won and lost....:angry:.  I don't like it, but I'm gonna have to live with it.



Root Take from me U ARE A WINNER  !!  

Even tho this one pisses u off , believe me the executives TOOK notice of BOTH your technical know how AND your WILLINGNESS to step up to the plate and CONFRONT  issues in a respectful manner ---- LONG TERM -- YOU WIN  i'm betting


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2009)

Well doc the holes LOOKED huge but also like a MOVING TARGETs   ( Maybe that's the Beer Wench's fault).  I played so so,  shot a 42 for nine  . Late start ,crowded course,  beaucoup warm  but satisfied with the round


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you did what you can do...the fact that you gave up your evening last night for this project shows that you are more dedicated than 99% of all employees..I smell a promotion in your future.



Hell no.  While I'd like the additional cash, I don't need it.  I can ski enough, drink and be safe enough as well as pay all my bills on my current salary.  Promotion = headache.



Warp Daddy said:


> Root Take from me U ARE A WINNER  !!
> 
> Even tho this one pisses u off , believe me the executives TOOK notice of BOTH your technical know how AND your WILLINGNESS to step up to the plate and CONFRONT  issues in a respectful manner ---- LONG TERM -- YOU WIN  i'm betting



It doesn't piss me off.  It's typical penny-wise/pound-foolish shit I'm used to by now.  It's pissing off one of my employees, but he hasn't yet learned to drink the kool-aid as well as I have.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Well doc the holes LOOKED huge but also like a MOVING TARGETs   ( Maybe that's the Beer Wench's fault).  I played so so,  shot a 42 for nine  . Late start ,crowded course,  beaucoup warm  but satisfied with the round



Jealous of the beaucoup warm thing there Warp!  Still stuck in weather _Groundhog Day_ mode here in Eastern CT - another day of gray skies, low cloud cover, cool Easterly winds, temps in the mid 60's and on/off drizzle + mist   

Right now I waiting to feel wanted simultaneously by 3 hygienists


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2009)

Since I'm gonna be away from the computer for 8 days beginning Saturday..I'm playing online poker and totally killing it.  For kicks and giggles I played a penny tournement with 1,000 people and was 14th place.  Then I cashed the $10 rebuy for about $63 and now I am totally killing it in the $3 rebuy with only a $6 investment.  There were nearly 4,000 players to start and now we're down to several tables.  Here is the outcome from a recent hand where I busted out two short-stacks..

Dealer: RicFler has a full house, Tens full of Sixes
Dealer: GSS has a full house, Tens full of Aces
Dealer: Game #29751297303: GSS wins side pot (39594) with a full house, Tens full of Aces
Dealer: Addict96 has three of a kind, Tens
Dealer: Game #29751297303: GSS wins main pot (19775) with a full house, Tens full of Aces

$6,000+ for 1st..you can do it..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Since I'm gonna be away from the computer for 8 days beginning Saturday..I'm playing online poker and totally killing it.  For kicks and giggles I played a penny tournement with 1,000 people and was 14th place.  Then I cashed the $10 rebuy for about $63 and now I am totally killing it in the $3 rebuy with only a $6 investment.  There were nearly 4,000 players to start and now we're down to several tables.  Here is the outcome from a recent hand where I busted out two short-stacks..
> 
> Dealer: RicFler has a full house, Tens full of Sixes
> Dealer: GSS has a full house, Tens full of Aces
> ...



Right now I'm wondering how GSS will "survive" 8 days away from the computer and am imagining what I'm sure will be a epic amount of post whoring upon his return  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm wondering how GSS will "survive" 8 days away from the computer and am imagining what I'm sure will be a epic amount of post whoring upon his return  :lol:


What's the internet equivalent of DT's?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm wondering how GSS will "survive" 8 days away from the computer and am imagining what I'm sure will be a epic amount of post whoring upon his return  :lol:



yeah..well maybe I'll find a library where I can surf the net..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> yeah..well maybe I'll find a library where I can surf the net..



I predict your post count will smash through 17,000 within 48 hrs of your return from vacation!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I predict your post count will smash through 17,000 within 48 hrs of your return from vacation!



You mean 16,000???  Anyway it's tough to beat a free trip..On Satuday I'm going to Washington DC to see my sister and brother in laws new condo..then Sunday I'm driving my sister and her dog to Lake Anna Virginia and meeting our parents and dog there..then Wednesday my sisters friend is coming and Thursday my Brother in law.  They're renting the same house they rented last year..my Dad is bringing his sea kayak and we're also renting a two person kayak..I'll probably play some golf as well..anyway today is my last full day of work until July 7th..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You mean 16,000???  Anyway it's tough to beat a free trip..On Satuday I'm going to Washington DC to see my sister and brother in laws new condo..then Sunday I'm driving my sister and her dog to Lake Anna Virginia and meeting our parents and dog there..then Wednesday my sisters friend is coming and Thursday my Brother in law.  They're renting the same house they rented last year..my Dad is bringing his sea kayak and we're also renting a two person kayak..I'll probably play some golf as well..anyway today is my last full day of work until July 7th..



Nope, I meant 17,000!!  I figure, you've got about 100 to go to get to 16k right now, and as we all know that's nothing but a good lunch hour post whoring session for 'ya GSS   After a week plus of AZ withdrawl,  I figure you'll be good for a thousand or so quickly to a) catch up on old threads b) start new vacation related threads and c) bust OSME's chops a bit  :lol: 

Have a good Vacation!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Nope, I meant 17,000!!  I figure, you've got about 100 to go to get to 16k right now, and as we all know that's nothing but a good lunch hour post whoring session for 'ya GSS   After a week plus of AZ withdrawl,  I figure you'll be good for a thousand or so quickly to a) catch up on old threads b) start new vacation related threads and c) bust OSME's chops a bit  :lol:
> 
> Have a good Vacation!



I doubt those numbers are gonna happen this site is so slow now..Severine hasn't been posting..OldDirtySnowboarder hasn't been...AndyZee hasn't been..Warp has been slowing down..and there are no current threads about bans or Killington..anyway I'll try to post some pictures from my trip...

here is a shot enjoying a cigar on the deck with my brother in law and sisters friend..not a very flattering picture as I was 15 pounds heavier then..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

This morning I drove a little over an hour to get to a meeting at 9:30 in East Windsor, NJ.  I get here at 9:25 to find out that the meeting was postponed until 2:30.  I love my job.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> This morning I drove a little over an hour to get to a meeting at 9:30 in East Windsor, NJ.  I get here at 9:25 to find out that the meeting was postponed until 2:30.  I love my job.



You could have visited my ex girlfriend in Princeton..lol..well at least you get paid the mileage..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Nope, I meant 17,000!!  I figure, you've got about 100 to go to get to 16k right now, and as we all know that's nothing but a good lunch hour post whoring session for 'ya GSS   After a week plus of AZ withdrawl,  I figure you'll be good for a thousand or so quickly to a) catch up on old threads b) start new vacation related threads and c) bust OSME's chops a bit  :lol:
> 
> Have a good Vacation!



Steeze  have a great time @ the Lake  !! Sounds like a great place .

 I'm getting ready for the semi- annual invasion of my family they 'll all be here with all the  grandkids   for 12 days near  the middle of July for a huge summer fedstival in town when all their buds from school usually come home too  and of  course for Warpie"s summer camp and golf  tournament


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You could have visited my ex girlfriend in Princeton..lol..well at least you get paid the mileage..



I heard Princeton is a cool place to just chill.  Drove through there once, but didn't stop.



Warp Daddy said:


> Steeze  have a great time @ the Lake  !! Sounds like a great place .
> 
> I'm getting ready for the semi- annual invasion of my family they 'll all be here with all the  grandkids   for 12 days near  the middle of July for a huge summer fedstival in town when all their buds from school usually come home too  and of  course for Warpie"s summer camp and golf  tournament



How many grandkids?  I remember when I was a kid, I loved the week I'd go spend with my grandparents.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I heard Princeton is a cool place to just chill.  Drove through there once, but didn't stop.
> 
> 
> 
> How many grandkids?  I remember when I was a kid, I loved the week I'd go spend with my grandparents.



2 boys 14 and 12 affectionately known as "Pigpen and Dirtbag -- its a Peanuts kinda thing "and two Jr. Varsity Queens each 9 yrs old . Luv em all to death  great fun and HIGH energy types


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I heard Princeton is a cool place to just chill.  Drove through there once, but didn't stop.



Very cool Ivy league town. If you have any hankering at all for "hard-to-find" music, spend some time at Princeton Record Exchange, right off of Nassau St. Immense collection of CDs and vinyl.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> 2 boys 14 and 12 affectionately known as "Pigpen and Dirtbag



That's great!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Very cool Ivy league town. If you have any hankering at all for "hard-to-find" music, spend some time at Princeton Record Exchange, right off of Nassau St. Immense collection of CDs and vinyl.


I'll have to put that on my to-do list once school is back in session.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I heard Princeton is a cool place to just chill.  Drove through there once, but didn't stop.
> .



Check out the Triumph brewary..yeah Princeton is a pretty posh town.  My ex was telling me how her parents house was over $2 million and I was thinking it was going to be this palatial estate and it was just an ordinary upper middle class suburban home...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I heard Princeton is a cool place to just chill.  Drove through there once, but didn't stop.
> .



I'll be able to get you the "real" lowdown on Princeton pretty soon, as my sister in-law just accepted a faculty position there and moves from Duke to Princeton in 2 weeks (yup, she's really smart, but inspite of that she's a fun person to hang out with  )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2009)

Back from the bank..one of my CDs matured today..I bought it with a 3.9% interest rate 11 months ago and now the best at my local bank even with my special steezy status is 2% for 15 months..so tomorrow I want to call around to a few different banks and see if I can get a couple points higher.  

Need to sock it back in another fund before I spend it on hookers and blow..off to the bar..happy hour ends at 6PM but on Thursday evenings..Sam Adams summer and Magic Hat #9 are $2....a pint of Miller lite or Budweiser is $2.25 so it's an easy decision..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from the bank..one of my CDs matured today..I bought it with a 3.9% interest rate 11 months ago and now the best at my local bank even with my special steezy status is 2% for 15 months..so tomorrow I want to call around to a few different banks and see if I can get a couple points higher.
> 
> Need to sock it back in another fund before I spend it on hookers and blow..off to the bar..happy hour ends at 6PM but on Thursday evenings..Sam Adams summer and Magic Hat #9 are $2....a pint of Miller lite or Budweiser is $2.25 so it's an easy decision..


Try www.bankrate.com


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'll be able to get you the "real" lowdown on Princeton pretty soon, as my sister in-law just accepted a faculty position there and moves from Duke to Princeton in 2 weeks (yup, she's really smart, but inspite of that she's a fun person to hang out with  )


Congrats to your sis!  What subject?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 25, 2009)

just got back from eating out.  nice night to sit outside.  now i'm going to see if i can get lucky after my wife puts our son to bed.  wish me luck.  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Just finished mowing the lawn and unloading the car from a BJ's trip.  

That's two weekend chores completed, which is gonna help set me up an earlier pdw start time  :beer:

Edit:  I was gonna chill out to Pink Floyd: The Wall on Pallada, and Mrs Root come is and asks me "What the hell is this crap?"  Then tells me that she never knew there was a movie.  Sometime we're so polar.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Congrats to your sis!  What subject?



Sis in law will be teaching Social Anthropology - What exactly she teaches via that subject, I'm still not sure


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sis in law will be teaching Social Anthropology - What exactly she teaches via that subject, I'm still not sure



Set it up.  Seriously  I loved anthropology in college.

If I could do it all over again, I'd want to be an anthropologist..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Set it up.  Seriously  I loved anthropology in college.
> 
> If I could do it all over again, I'd want to be an anthropologist..



Root, all I'll say is that her Ph.D thesis involved the comparison of mental patients in turkish jails vs. those in US jails  :blink:


----------



## Geoff (Jun 26, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back from the bank..one of my CDs matured today..I bought it with a 3.9% interest rate 11 months ago and now the best at my local bank even with my special steezy status is 2% for 15 months..so tomorrow I want to call around to a few different banks and see if I can get a couple points higher.
> 
> Need to sock it back in another fund before I spend it on hookers and blow..off to the bar..happy hour ends at 6PM but on Thursday evenings..Sam Adams summer and Magic Hat #9 are $2....a pint of Miller lite or Budweiser is $2.25 so it's an easy decision..



A 1 year CD at what used to be GMAC Bank until a month ago is 2.30%

http://www.ally.com/index.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Root, all I'll say is that her Ph.D thesis involved the comparison of mental patients in turkish jails vs. those in US jails  :blink:



That probably a little over Root's head.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> That probably a little over Root's head.



I've tried to really have her explain it to me on atleast a half dozen occasions, both with and without beers on board and to be honest with you Root,  I'm still clueless as to what exactly she figured out, let alone how that then becomes a doctorate thesis and a bunch of publications from the thesis   :blink:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I've tried to really have her explain it to me on atleast a half dozen occasions, both with and without beers on board and to be honest with you Root,  I'm still clueless as to what exactly she figured out, let alone how that then becomes a doctorate thesis and a bunch of publications from the thesis   :blink:



That's why once you have that alphabet soup after your name ,  enlightenment occurs   and one finds that real meaning is Piled Higher  & Deeper


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> That's why once you have that alphabet soup after your name ,  enlightenment occurs   and one finds that real meaning is Piled Higher  & Deeper


Once again, Root laughs out loud after reading a post on AZ.

Root is about to head into the office.  First time this year Root is wearing shorts to work.

Root also can't stop posting in the 3rd person...and thanks 2knees for creating a monster:smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich is leaving work in 20 minutes and will not return until July 7th..he will be going to the Allentown Farmers Market where he will stare at Amish girls ass's and titties..he will buy food..drink beer..and surf the net...he will then do laundry and sleep..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Root thinks if this keeps up, AlpineZone is in for a long summer...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Root thinks if this keeps up, AlpineZone is in for a long summer...



I have no idea how I made it through past summers..I'm going insane..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 27, 2009)

In-laws just showed up for a surprise visit. Yea!  I can't wait to start the pdw-ing.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just hacked out some ugly hedges, trimmed the remaining hedges, weeded the front yard, shower, safety meeting, devour food, and finally vegg on the couch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 27, 2009)

hanging out at my sisters condo..walking to Georgetown in a few....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 27, 2009)

finishing laundry, heading over to J's sister for BYOB&L (bring your own booze and lobsters)


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 27, 2009)

3/4 of the way done pressure washing the north face of my house. Going good so far, 5 beers. 

Off to the pool when this is done. 

Oh yeah, I can bearly feel my fingers.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 27, 2009)

Finally getting a few minutes to surf the net after one REALLY busy day!  Gotta hit the sack in a few so I'll be ready for the up and back to Loudon, NH tommorrow for the NASCAR race!  Should have the grills/burners set up and running about 10AM with the mandatory beer in hand


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 28, 2009)

Awake here in DC..way to many Kettle one and tonics @ $9 a piece..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 28, 2009)

Watching an Iron Maiden concert on Palladia


----------



## Geoff (Jun 29, 2009)

I just pulled a few gigabytes of new House Music remixes down off the internet.  Right now, I'm listening to a remix of U2's "New Years Day" as 4/4 techno dance music.  Nirvana's "Smell's Like Teen Spirit" and Elton John's "Tiny Dancer" remixed are pretty interesting, too.   I'm gonna have to get a mirrored ball for my living room.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2009)

In the office for a quick emergency patient this AM, then off to do a whole lot of errands, including if we can manage to avoid some rain/drizzle for a couple of hours, getting the lawn cut


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Getting ready to drive to Philly for work.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 30, 2009)

Trying to locate where the closest replacement for my mower deck drive belt is. The lawn was so thick yesterday that I snapped the belt on the mower deck    Fortunately I was about 98% done when it happened so it was a big deal to finish the rest with the push mower


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 30, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Fortunately I was about 98% done when it happened so it was a big deal to finish the rest with the push mower


 
Oh, the Humanity!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 30, 2009)

Getting ready to go home from work and do yet more packing to get ready for an impending move in a week or so. If I'm moving in a week or so, that's when summer weather will finally hit!!


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2009)

Getting drunk. 3 shots of amaretto w/Buttershots so far. Going to go for #4.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

severine said:


> Getting drunk. 3 shots of amaretto w/Buttershots so far. Going to go for #4.



What are your doing back?????:wink:

I thought we were up to 99.9% male active members.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What are your doing back?????:wink:
> 
> I thought we were up to 99.9% male active members.



I get drunk, I go fishing.



I don't know what I'm doing back. You guys piss me off.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2009)

severine said:


> I get drunk, I go fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing back. You guys piss me off.



I'm glad your back.  Why did you leave?


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm glad your back.  Why did you leave?



Because you guys piss me off. I needed to cool down for a bit. I put myself in time-out. Women don't get this bad on the forums I frequent.

5 shots down. Feel a little mellow but not much else.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2009)

severine said:


> Because you guys piss me off. I needed to cool down for a bit. I put myself in time-out. Women don't get this bad on the forums I frequent.
> 
> 5 shots down. Feel a little mellow but not much else.


Welcome back! :beer:


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Welcome back! :beer:



Thanks!

6 shots down....


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2009)

severine said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 6 shots down....


I feel left out that I'm not drinking tonight :???:


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I feel left out that I'm not drinking tonight :???:



I drank 2 more, JUST for you! :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2009)

severine said:


> I drank 2 more, JUST for you! :beer:


tear it up!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 2, 2009)

Right now I'm about to finish off the 6 pack of Blackbeary Wheat that was peacefully sitting in the cooler at my local package store a few hours ago as I'm watching yet another t-storm roll across (and rather loadly I might add) NE CT :beer:  

Dr Jeff is very happy that Dr Jeff is in vacation mode


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2009)

I stopped at 8 shots. Rehydrating now. Oddly, I'm only barely drunk. I guess my choices of liquor weren't very strong in the end.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2009)

severine said:


> I stopped at 8 shots. Rehydrating now. Oddly, I'm only barely drunk. I guess my choices of liquor weren't very strong in the end.



Last weekend I was drinking Captain Morgan and Gatorade...kills two brain cells with the same bottle:blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 3, 2009)

Watching the today show and typing on my moms iphizzle i just had some sfrb sugar free redbull by the lake


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Watching the today show and typing on my moms iphizzle i just had some sfrb sugar free redbull by the lake


Nice.  Enjoy!

I just did my weekly weigh-in.  Dropped 22 pounds since Feb 9 and two pounds since last week.  I'm stoked.  Bring on the pdw!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 3, 2009)

How much alchohal does amarettp have. Yesterday i consumed alot of beverages like a chumbawumba song. Guinness gin rolling rock corona sam adams summer and wine. I am glad i am not drinking too much. Yesterday i was on a boat. I will post pictures when i get home sunday!!!


----------



## severine (Jul 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Nice.  Enjoy!
> 
> I just did my weekly weigh-in.  Dropped 22 pounds since Feb 9 and two pounds since last week.  I'm stoked.  Bring on the pdw!



Congrats! I'm up at least that much from this time last year.  But I know how hard it is to lose it so you should be really proud!

The shots I had last night were not the strongest, in retrospect. The amaretto was 21% alcohol and the Buttershots is 15%. So what's that bring it down to, the equivalent of 4 shots? :lol: I feel fine today though. Only got 5-5.5 hours of sleep and I woke up feeling better than I usually do. Go figure! I didn't have a strong buzz last night so that's probably why--need to go with stronger stuff instead of good-tasting stuff next time. 

Right now, being a bum. The kids are dressing up in funny clothes and playing hide and seek. Brian's playing Bejeweled Blitz. I'm just kicking back.


----------



## severine (Jul 4, 2009)

In from watching the neighborhood fireworks. The house 2 up from ours put on quite a show this year that the kids actually slept right through. Though they did have a long afternoon playing at the reunion so I bet they're beat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 5, 2009)

Going to a breakfast buffet in a few then driving five plus hours back to pa. I am going to play in several online poker tournements. I am happy to go back to my apartment and privacy after being with family.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 5, 2009)

Waiting for the coffee maker to make it's glorious beep, indicating my brain recovery juice  is ready.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 5, 2009)

Sitting in a hotel room in Littleton, NH. Getting ready for the journey home.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 5, 2009)

just got back from church and breakfast.  time to cut the lawn and hopefully squeeze in a little mtb ride this afternoon.  safety is a big concern today.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 5, 2009)

just back from golf on a beautiful day - but course was crowded from pent up demand bcuz of the rain during the week so play was about an hr slower than normal  for 18


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 5, 2009)

Going to head out for a a 5 or 6 mile mtb ride to make up for yesterday. I have 4 Blackbeary's in a cooler for post ride. 2 while at the park, 2 more for when I get to the pool!


----------



## severine (Jul 5, 2009)

I spread some mulch, got oil so Brian can change it on the Blazer and Cherokee, and picked up firewood for the fire pit. So now, I'm kicking back with a Saranac Pale Ale and relaxing on the garden bench enjoying the beautiful day. (Well, relaxing as much as I can... allergies returned with a vengeance today and I'm still running even with 2 Claritin!) Kids are laughing and playing in the yard with the boy upstairs. Life is good!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 5, 2009)

I just posted Lake Anna pictures to Facebook, PASR and here...I have no clue what to do tonight..I have off work tomorrow so I can stay up late if I want to..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 5, 2009)

Eating some bing cherries.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 6, 2009)

COFFEE!!!  I'm gonna need large amounts to the worlds 4th best beverage today!


----------



## severine (Jul 6, 2009)

I would LOVE some iced coffee right now. I have tried making it at home and it's nowhere near as good as Dunkin's. But it's hard to justify $2 for a beverage right now.

I'm trying to wake up. Need to catch up on chores since I did barely any over the weekend. Then we're heading outside to enjoy the nice weather before rain comes through this afternoon. And the day will finish with fillings at the dentist's office. Woohoo, can't wait!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 6, 2009)

Coffee , Maple n'brown sugar oatmeal  then the Queen and i will get in our daily  sometimes twice daily  3- 4 mile walk  before the rain hits  ,


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2009)

I just woke up..I didn't go to bed till 4AM last night..gonna try to make the best of my last day off before returning to work tomorrow.  I'll probably hit up Wawa soon as all I have is chex mix and gatorade..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 6, 2009)

Drinking a Sam in my new Ski The East beer glass.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 6, 2009)

Just finishe a jam session with a few friends tonite . For some reason we were playing lots of BAD COMPANY stuff tonite


----------



## WJenness (Jul 6, 2009)

Getting ready to cook dinner for myself and my girlfriend...

Tonight's menu:

Grilled Chicken w/ Penne in a pesto sauce, Pan-Roasted Asparagus with Garlic and Parmesan cheese, Garlic Bread and a nice Chardonnay.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 6, 2009)

Just got home from the gym.  Gonna get some grub


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 6, 2009)

playing poker


----------



## severine (Jul 6, 2009)

Back from the new gym. Joined Planet Fitness--love that they're open 24 hours on weekdays! Is it wrong that I also <3 that they have Food Network? I extended my workout just because Good Eats was on! Conflict of interest? :lol: In any case, I haven't exercised in months, thanks to my knee, so I had to go easy. 45 min total on the treadmill--all walking. I'll build back up eventually, right? Going to go watch a movie with Brian now.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 6, 2009)

The seemingly endless task of burning this stack of vinyl to digital and then to CD. Listening to and digitalizing "More Heavy Traffic" at the moment.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 6, 2009)

Eating a few strawberries and watching the 11 o'clock news


----------



## Terry (Jul 7, 2009)

Drinking coffee and getting ready to start another day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

Getting ready to go back to work for the first time in 11 days..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 7, 2009)

Getting ready to print the boarding passes so I can take the kids to Florida tommorrow


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2009)

Enjoying a tea watching the rain. Hoping it lets up before I have to take the kids to school/daycare. Funny thing, I just saw a cat running full speed heading somewhere to get out of the rain. :lol:


----------



## WJenness (Jul 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> playing poker



My buddy is playing in the WSOP Main Event right now. Yesterday was his first day, and he survived to the second day... That's gotta be a pretty cool experience.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Jul 7, 2009)

Sitting in the office waiting to have a meeting with the practice accountant and hopefully having the rain in my area now pass so I can play some golf and demo some mtn bikes later!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

Coffee , reading Maureen Dowd's account of Palin's resignation


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

WJenness said:


> My buddy is playing in the WSOP Main Event right now. Yesterday was his first day, and he survived to the second day... That's gotta be a pretty cool experience.
> 
> -w



awesome..playing in the Main Event is on my list...the $10,000 buy-in would pay for some steezy ski trips..one of these years I'll just have to say F-it and play..as of now the largest buy-in I've played in is $320 online..


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2009)

Brewing some coffee. Then I'll head back outside with the kids--they're playing and I'm reading on the garden bench (_The Great Gatsby_, if anyone is interested). I'm also about to pop a loaf of artisan bread into the oven for tonight's dinner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

Listening to voicemails from late June..


----------



## WJenness (Jul 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> awesome..playing in the Main Event is on my list...the $10,000 buy-in would pay for some steezy ski trips..one of these years I'll just have to say F-it and play..as of now the largest buy-in I've played in is $320 online..



Yeah, he won his way in through some satellite tournaments to avoid the expensive buy-in... took him a few tries, but worth it in the end.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Yeah, he won his way in through some satellite tournaments to avoid the expensive buy-in... took him a few tries, but worth it in the end.
> 
> -w



Cool..well he has a long way to go to get to the $$$$$ but I wish him luck..right now visiting two cemeteries..living the dream..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..living the dream..



You are not dreaming hard enough ... ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> You are not dreaming hard enough ... ;-)



at least I'm employed..lol..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 7, 2009)

Getting t-stormed out of another round of golf this year


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 7, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Getting t-stormed out of another round of golf this year



+1


----------



## billski (Jul 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> +1



Quiet in the office and online.   Everyone must be watching the MJ Memorial uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Getting t-stormed out of another round of golf this year



I guess the ideal time to play is early AM to avoid the storms..it's raining here now..and I am filing..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

billski said:


> Quiet in the office and online.   Everyone must be watching the MJ Memorial uke:



I was wondering if any AZers flew out to LA for the funeral..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 7, 2009)

Waiting for the house to arrive..... the four pieces shpuld be rolling onto my lot in about an hour and a half.  Hoping the rain holds off for a while.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 7, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Waiting for the house to arrive..... the four pieces shpuld be rolling onto my lot in about an hour and a half.  Hoping the rain holds off for a while.


There's something you don't read everyday.  That's gotta be an unusual feeling.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> There's something you don't read everyday.  That's gotta be an unusual feeling.



It is weird, most people will say waiting for the house to be built, I say for it to arrive!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> It is weird, most people will say waiting for the house to be built, I say for it to arrive!



so you are going to watch it be assembled...be sure to micro-manage the crew..they like that..

Leaving work in a few..the cleaning lady is here so I need to get out of her way..a hot polish chick for what it's worth..giggity...


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 7, 2009)

Just cut the lawn.  Thinking about going out to buy new water ski's.  Severe Weather Watch cancelled any thoughts of going out on the boat tonight.  Tomorrow looks promising for some water skiing.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking at the Radar and several thunderstorms have formed a big X (more of a Y) and I'm right in the center. Kinda interesting here at the moment ... Hope the power stays on.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 7, 2009)

Listening to the rumbles outside my window and wondering if I'll get to go to the Sox game tonight (I'm being forced to go for work purposes, poor me).

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

rapping...I just posted two new raps to my facebook page..steezy..


----------



## billski (Jul 7, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Waiting for the house to arrive..... the four pieces shpuld be rolling onto my lot in about an hour and a half.  Hoping the rain holds off for a while.



Got me a good dress-up day job and my double-wide home sweet home.  :-o


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2009)

Back from the gym and feeling great! I got to watch Ace of Cakes :lol: and I discovered that after walking for 35 min on the treadmill, my knee will actually tolerate running--and feel great afterward! Now I just need to get my wind back. 1 hour total on the treadmill and I'm about to hop in the shower. Not bad for the first 2 days back after nothing for the last 3.5 months.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Back from the gym and feeling great! I got to watch Ace of Cakes :lol: and I discovered that after walking for 35 min on the treadmill, my knee will actually tolerate running--and feel great afterward! Now I just need to get my wind back. 1 hour total on the treadmill and I'm about to hop in the shower. Not bad for the first 2 days back after nothing for the last 3.5 months.



my Mom has been bugging me to join the local LA Fitness..not only to get in better shape but maybe meet a girl..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 7, 2009)

billski said:


> Got me a good dress-up day job and my double-wide home sweet home.  :-o



That picture just isn't right.  Reminds me of a mobile home up in Littleton, single wide, 35 years old at least and in bad shape..... new Mercedes in the driveway.  I mean each year there is the new Mercedes to replace last years!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> my Mom has been bugging me to join the local LA Fitness..not only to get in better shape but maybe meet a girl..


You should do it.  

Call it an entertainment expense


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> my Mom has been bugging me to join the local LA Fitness..not only to get in better shape but maybe meet a girl..


I'm not familiar with them but I think they're 24 hours, too, right? Should work well for the crazy hours you keep.  I kept teasing Brian last night that I was going to go back at midnight and work off the recovery food I ate (and then some). :lol: Planet Fitness's claim to fame is they're the "no judgment zone" which is cool. No pool but I get free tanning and massage chairs. (I don't know if that's a fair trade off, but it's what I get.) They also have a course set up for 30-minute workouts (like what Curves used to do) that's pre-timed for you. And 2 of every Cybex machine on top of that (many are repeated in the 30-minute workout section). And free weights. And TONS of cardio machines with no sign up sheets or time limits. The Y had a very limited array of equipment and you often had to wait in line for it. I bet you could meet a girl at a place like that and maybe then it would be someone who is more like-minded in that she likes physical fitness, so if she isn't already a skier, you could persuade her to become one.

Right now, I'm icing my knee and relaxing. Will go to bed soon with _The Great Gatsby_ and a blissful feeling. Ahhhh... endorphins.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

severine said:


> I'm not familiar with them but I think they're 24 hours, too, right? Should work well for the crazy hours you keep.  I kept teasing Brian last night that I was going to go back at midnight and work off the recovery food I ate (and then some). :lol: Planet Fitness's claim to fame is they're the "no judgment zone" which is cool. No pool but I get free tanning and massage chairs. (I don't know if that's a fair trade off, but it's what I get.) They also have a course set up for 30-minute workouts (like what Curves used to do) that's pre-timed for you. And 2 of every Cybex machine on top of that (many are repeated in the 30-minute workout section). And free weights. And TONS of cardio machines with no sign up sheets or time limits. The Y had a very limited array of equipment and you often had to wait in line for it. I bet you could meet a girl at a place like that and maybe then it would be someone who is more like-minded in that she likes physical fitness, so if she isn't already a skier, you could persuade her to become one.
> 
> Right now, I'm icing my knee and relaxing. Will go to bed soon with _The Great Gatsby_ and a blissful feeling. Ahhhh... endorphins.



I was a member of LA Fitness 4 years ago and I think it was $35 a month but I only went a few times but really enjoyed the smoothies which had about 25 minutes on the Eliptical machine worth of calories.  They aren't 24 hours but are open from like 5 or 6AM until about 11PM...so pretty much all my waking hours..I've dropped about 10-12 pounds since Christmas just eating and drinking less but want to get in better shape....but I know I look more attractive to a girl working out than pigging out on wings at the bar..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2009)

Packing up for quick 3 day getaway to the Central Dacks  early tomorrow am  and some fun along the Fulton Chain of Lakes . Need a little trip  before our kids and grand kids all arrive on  17 th for 10 days of the Annual Seaway Festival .

Finalizing our September travel too , we'll be gone then about 3 weeks


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

Going to my parents house..then we're picking up my grandma and we're going to have dinner outside at a country inn...after a week of free meals down in Virginia..I'll take another one!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Going to my parents house..then we're picking up my grandma and we're going to have dinner outside at a country inn...after a week of free meals down in Virginia..I'll take another one!!!



SOOOOO Douglas why not  be a good son  and dent your plastic and take the 'rents  n' grandma out to dinner after all you said it ---u got a week of free eats n'lodging---  hell give yer old dad a break will ya


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> SOOOOO Douglas why not  be a good son  and dent your plastic and take the 'rents  n' grandma out to dinner after all you said it ---u got a week of free eats n'lodging---  hell give yer old dad a break will ya



+1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> SOOOOO Douglas why not  be a good son  and dent your plastic and take the 'rents  n' grandma out to dinner after all you said it ---u got a week of free eats n'lodging---  hell give yer old dad a break will ya



I take my grandma out to dinner from time to time but I don't want to treat everybody.  I need to save my $$$$ for dates..they ain't cheap..some of these girls order stuff like the Salmon at TGI Fridays..I wish they stuck to sandwiches and appetizers..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I take my grandma out to dinner from time to time but I don't want to treat everybody.  I need to save my $$$$ for dates..they ain't cheap..some of these girls order stuff like the Salmon at TGI Fridays..I wish they stuck to sandwiches and appetizers..lol



You THINK dates are expensive ??? Try raising a family , paying for their higher education , buying and maintaining a home _THAT'S EXPENSIVE---- hell dates by comparison are chump change  LMAO


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2009)

Waiting for my exercise clothes to dry so I can head to the gym. The kids really stressed me out today and I suppose it would be better to work it off there rather than by drinking beers all night.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2009)

heading out fairly soon to catch the first set of Nate Wilson Group.  A tad nervous.  Used to love hanging outside, smoking butts and chatting with everyone at set break.  I know I wont smoke, but it will still feel a bit weird.  Oh well, have to do it sometime.  Can't hide in the condo forever.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> heading out fairly soon to catch the first set of Nate Wilson Group.  A tad nervous.  Used to love hanging outside, smoking butts and chatting with everyone at set break.  I know I wont smoke, but it will still feel a bit weird.  Oh well, have to do it sometime.  Can't hide in the condo forever.



Havea great time---------------------  STAY STRONG man


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Havea great time---------------------  STAY STRONG man


+1  You can do it!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> You THINK dates are expensive ??? Try raising a family , paying for their higher education , buying and maintaining a home _THAT'S EXPENSIVE---- hell dates by comparison are chump change  LMAO



Yeah I don't think I want to do all that..seems tiring and expensive..lol..and my grandma paid the dinner tab cause she has alot more money than me or my parents.  I am taking her to see Bruno this weekend and I'll pay for the popcorn..


----------



## dmc (Jul 8, 2009)

getting ready for a conference call with some dudes from Japan....   Making tea... So i can talk...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 8, 2009)

dmc said:


> getting ready for a conference call with some dudes from Japan....   Making tea... So i can talk...


Guessing you kept your job?


----------



## dmc (Jul 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Guessing you kept your job?



yes... so far so good...     Still unhappy...  

Also joining the call is China, Australia, NZ and Korea....
And my boss is talking... And he's talking WAAAY too fast...


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> heading out fairly soon to catch the first set of Nate Wilson Group.  A tad nervous.  Used to love hanging outside, smoking butts and chatting with everyone at set break.  I know I wont smoke, but it will still feel a bit weird.  Oh well, have to do it sometime.  Can't hide in the condo forever.



Good luck!!!!

Back from my 45 min on the treadmill and 2 episodes of "Throwdown With Bobby Flay". I guess this is my solution to the other thread's suggestion of TV powered by exercise.  (And it's better TV than I have at home!)

Going to recharge and then pack for tomorrow. The plan was to take them to Bronx Zoo... We'll see how I feel in the morning though.


----------



## dmc (Jul 8, 2009)

still on the phone with Asia....
Lighting up my last Cuban cigar..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2009)

Not sleeping at my parents house in Florida   Why is it that the older one gets it seems like the warmer one likes it???? Heck, it's 75+ degrees here at almost 2AM and my parents practically have the heat on! WTF!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 9, 2009)

Leaving for Old Forge /Inlet in an 30 minutes,-------------- pretty dense fog here right now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2009)

getting ready for work..I can't believe it's already Thursday...20 more days left of being in my 20s..


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2009)

Home from the zoo. Spent the day at the Bronx Zoo with the kids. We had fun but we're all pretty worn out now. The great news is that my little guy (who's only a little over 2 years old) asked 4 times to use the potty and stayed dry the entire day! 

Going to eat something and probably head to bed early.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 9, 2009)

Back at the office... burning the midnight oil to take care of an upgrade tonight...

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 9, 2009)

Just got home from a lung-busting RAW mtb session.  Took a new route that had some steeps I couldn't keep traction on, but some really fun downhills I'd never hit before.  A totally legit ride!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2009)

back from the bar..eating an artery clogging appetizer platter...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 10, 2009)

I had like a 45 minute facebook chat with my ex last night..glad she's way in the past...

About to get ready for work..helping to install 4 large monuments this morning..living the dream..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Woke up this morning to find out my crackberry is dead.  Wife is going out of town this weekend and I'm gonna be cell phone-less.  I'm trying to figure out if this is a good or bad thing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm done with work for the week....gonna get a fresh fade and then mack on some Amish beezies at the farmers market!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2009)

Done with a round of golf. Now pushing some fluids(non alcoholic for the time being  ) after 4 hours in some HUMID Florida air!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2009)

Watching Ski School on HBO.

Straight skis, neon, and boobs! :lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2009)

:lol: What is it with you guys and ski movies? Oh yeah... it's July. 

I'm back from the gym. Forgot they close at 9 on Friday so I only did 35 min on the treadmill but I started running intervals again. I did 5 of them for a total of 10.5 min running 5 mph. The legs would have gone longer but the lungs aren't ready for it yet. It'll come back... I now have hope for that! My knee is tolerating it very well, too.  Sad that in 2 weeks I'll be missing the tri that I signed up for because of this injury sidelining me for so long. But I WILL do a tri at some point. That is a goal of mine!

So now I'm icing the knee and kicking back. Brian couldn't decide what to do so he's playing Bejeweled Blitz on FB. I'll probably read for a bit. I just started _Journey to the Center of the Earth_.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 10, 2009)

Back from the BMX track. Brought the mountain bike and found out I am not afraid to get off the ground. I guess what I am afraid of if hopping off the rock jumps on the trails is if there is no lip to kick you up.


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2009)

Great discovery, Jeff! It's a step in the right direction!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 10, 2009)

drinking redbull..eating Doritos..craving Ribs after looking at Roots thread again..


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 10, 2009)

Slightly drunk, waiting for ski season to start, looking at World Series of Poker Updates (main event is sweet - Helmuth, Ivey, and a bunch of other big pros have big stacks), and wondering if I'll have enough money for Trip to Vegas on Wednesday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> Slightly drunk, waiting for ski season to start, looking at World Series of Poker Updates (main event is sweet - Helmuth, Ivey, and a bunch of other big pros have big stacks), and wondering if I'll have enough money for Trip to Vegas on Wednesday.



I'm following my buddy from high school..Theo Tran..he has over $1million in lifetime WSOP earnings..anyway Jason Alexander is doing pretty well..


----------



## severine (Jul 11, 2009)

Kids are away overnight. We went out to dinner but decided to ditch the movie & use the money to restock the liquor cabinet instead.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 11, 2009)

Drinking some of this






mixed with some of this





equals bliss


----------



## drjeff (Jul 12, 2009)

Finishing up packing the suticases for me + the kids to head home from Florida tommorrow   Gonna miss this 90+ degree stuff and ocean temps in the mid/upper 80's


----------



## WJenness (Jul 12, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> Slightly drunk, waiting for ski season to start, looking at World Series of Poker Updates (main event is sweet - Helmuth, Ivey, and a bunch of other big pros have big stacks), and wondering if I'll have enough money for Trip to Vegas on Wednesday.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm following my buddy from high school..Theo Tran..he has over $1million in lifetime WSOP earnings..anyway Jason Alexander is doing pretty well..



I was watching this too... my buddy (David Sapery) busted out in 591st place today for a $21k payday... 

Not bad for his first main event.

-w


----------



## severine (Jul 12, 2009)

Enjoying a lazy Sunday before picking up the kids from MIL's house later today.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 12, 2009)

Back on line at my new house, trying to figure out all the new wireless connections for my other computers. I'm glad yesterday is behind me. Still lots of crap at the old house, but we're living out of the new one now! :smile:


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 12, 2009)

Enjoying a nice stiff cocktail after a busy day of MTB riding and Golf.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 12, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Back on line at my new house, trying to figure out all the new wireless connections for my other computers. I'm glad yesterday is behind me. Still lots of crap at the old house, but we're living out of the new one now! :smile:


Congrats!  Now crack open an cold one and enjoy your new place!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Drinking some of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



times two! this is an addictive combo


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm following my buddy from high school..Theo Tran..he has over $1million in lifetime WSOP earnings..anyway Jason Alexander is doing pretty well..



Don't want to jinx it, but your buddy is kicking ass


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I was watching this too... my buddy (David Sapery) busted out in 591st place today for a $21k payday...
> 
> Not bad for his first main event.
> 
> -w




Down to around 200 players out of the origional 6,000+....Theo used to take win money from me at lunchtime back in high school...he now sits at 865,000 chips...


----------



## Geoff (Jul 13, 2009)

I just sent a statement of work and a quote for some consulting work to a Chief Technical Officer in California.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2009)

I just received my mid-year bonus...last year I spent it on new Skis and a laptop..I think I'm just gonna spend it this year at the bar..


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2009)

Feeding the kids lunch and hoping they'll take a nap after. I only got about 3 hrs of sleep last night and I'm exhausted.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 13, 2009)

Watching TV.  Didn't make the gym today because I forgot my bag at home.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2009)

watching the homerun derby..doing laundry...drinking Rolling Rock..


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2009)

Back from the gym. 60 min on the treadmill with 5 3-minute running intervals in the middle. So a total of 15 min running and according to the machine (which tends to underestimate when I compare with the HRM, when I remember to wear it) 460 calories burned. Now I'm icing my knee. I'm beat.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 14, 2009)

Getting ready to head out to Quakertown, PA for work today.


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2009)

Hobbling. Knee is very sore this morning--guess I overdid it last night. I have a lot to do today though so I'm trying to get organized so I can get out the door.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2009)

Getting ready for work....training a funeral director(new dealer) this morning..who found out about us at a recent convention...I like teaching people how to upsell...so many different options and add-ons..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2009)

Enjoying a morning of TONS of questions in my office. The town my office is in had a positive _e.Coli_ test in it's water system yesterday (the end of the line of 1 out of 6 lines that come from seperate sources had a positive test).  Restaurants ordered to shut down or use all bottled water for serving/food prep until further notice.  Patient's asking about where our water comes from (closed system NOT hooked into town water).  Just another enjoyable day in the office!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2009)

Trained a new dealer and now eating Arbys..I can't wait to hit the bar afterwork..I am gonna drink my face off..


----------



## HD333 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just returned from softball, lost 17-11.  Few Bud Lights after.  Can't sleep yet so time for some world wide web surfing.


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2009)

Waiting for bread dough to finish the first rise so I can stash it in the fridge. Suffering from a terrible tummy ache, too. I want to sleep!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

hoping I'll be able to fall asleep *IN BED* after just waking up post crashing on the couch


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2009)

...back from jogging.  Dreading the grind and desperately in need of a vacation that doesn't come until the end of September.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

Drinking some iced tea and gearing up for another great day to be inside at work (not!)


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

listening to the oral surgeon who rents a couple of treatment rooms in my office a few days a week have a very amusing "debate"/conversation with a patient who sounds like can best be described as a "nervous nelly!" :lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2009)

Baking Blueberry Crumb Bars. Waiting for banana bread and artisan bread to cool. About to have lunch and get outside to enjoy the beautiful weather.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> ...back from jogging.  Dreading the grind and desperately in need of a vacation that doesn't come until the end of September.



Honeymoon???

My head hurts and I've been seeing double vision off and on for the past two days..I'm hoping things get better or I'm gonna have to go to the Dr.  uke:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Honeymoon???
> 
> My head hurts and I've been seeing double vision off and on for the past two days..I'm hoping things get better or I'm gonna have to go to the Dr.  uke:


Ahhhh the early signs of crossing the 30 year old threshold are upon you :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Honeymoon???
> 
> My head hurts and I've been seeing double vision off and on for the past two days..I'm hoping things get better or I'm gonna have to go to the Dr.  uke:





RootDKJ said:


> Ahhhh the early signs of crossing the 30 year old threshold are upon you :lol:



two words for you....

medicinal ma......... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> two words for you....
> 
> medicinal ma......... :lol:



Problem is I can't get ahold of any...:evil:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Problem is I can't get ahold of any...:evil:


+1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> +1



If weed was just legalized it would simplify things..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If weed was just legalized it would simplify things..


Yeah...I might have to move to Rhode Island at this rate:uzi:.

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-2943


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm still feeling sick..no more double vision but I have a headache..I'm hoping this blows over..probably hit the Dr. Friday afternoon if I'm still feeling ishy...This week I have had multiple walkin customers everyday in addition to scheduled appointments.  What an interesting bunch of people...that's all I'll say.  Breaks up the monotany of filing, stuffing envolopes and laminating photos of tombstones!!!  While educating my inquisitive customers..I forget about how ishy I'm feeling.  

I've been following updates from day 8 of the World Series of Poker.  Today the final 27 play down to the final table of 9..who will rebag their chips, and return in November to play the final table.  ..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

Waiting for the patient who called 25 minutes ago with a "raging toothache" who said they could be at my office in 10 minutes to get here.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 15, 2009)

Home from the gym.  Gonna get some grub.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 15, 2009)

Just back in from a great rip on the MTB.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

We have delivered all the tombstones that are deliverable so I'm gonna help the delivery driver repair the fence around the dumpster...living the dream..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

catching up on paperwork since I've been on the road so much...$350 in travel expenses in June, and so far, $187 in July.

oh yeah...I almost forgot...got a new Verizon air card...works pretty good!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> catching up on paperwork since I've been on the road so much...$350 in travel expenses in June, and so far, $187 in July.



50 cents a mile???  That's what I used to get before my car was bought by the company..


----------



## Geoff (Jul 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 50 cents a mile???  That's what I used to get before my car was bought by the company..



The IRS rate is $0.55/mile.

http://www.irs.gov/formspubs/article/0,,id=178004,00.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Geoff said:


> The IRS rate is $0.55/mile.
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/formspubs/article/0,,id=178004,00.html


That's the rate I get reimbursed at.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## severine (Jul 16, 2009)

Folding laundry, washing laundry, and getting my stuff organized and packed. Heading to PA tomorrow for a girls' weekend with some friends and their kiddos (my daughter is coming with me). Have much to do so I should get off here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

Almost done putting in the fence around the dumpster and cinder pile..we are using 7, 8 foot sections from Home Depot..for you people who spend your weekends doing home improvements..wow..even on the clock the shit sucks..so glad I live in an apartment..

Afterwork going to my parents house and watching Entourage..then showering and hitting the bar..probably get the Delmonico steak there...living the dream..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2009)

Hoping that the service tech in the basement of my office will quickly tell me that it's a simple fix for the main air compressor that powers all of our drills that just died   Based on the sounds coming from the basement, I'm thinking that WON'T be the case


----------



## WJenness (Jul 16, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Hoping that the service tech in the basement of my office will quickly tell me that it's a simple fix for the main air compressor that powers all of our drills that just died   Based on the sounds coming from the basement, I'm thinking that WON'T be the case



So how are you taking care of patients who need drilling at the moment? Hammer and Chisel?

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

Left work a few minutes ago....stopped at my parents house to watch Entourage on-demand but the cleaning lady was there..so I'll wait until another time to watch it.  I'm too cheap to get HBO so I mooch off of theirs..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2009)

WJenness said:


> So how are you taking care of patients who need drilling at the moment? Hammer and Chisel?
> 
> -w



Actually we lucked out with when it happened.  When we went to lunch, everythign was fine.  When we came back, the compressor had sh$t the bed   When we realized it, we didn't have any teeth "in progress" and/or hadn't numbed up any patients!  All that was going on was a couple of cleanings, for which my hygienists use electric, instead of compressed air driven drills(we call them handpieces), to polish our patients teeth. So they could finish.

Problem is the electrics that we have don't spin the bur fast enough or with enough torque to prepare teeth, so my business partner and I were S.O.L. in starting any tooth prepping procedures.  I guess in a way that it's a good thing that there's still an _e. Coli_ issue in the water supply of the town I practice in that led to our service at the restaurant being slower than usual so we got back about 10 minutes late!

New compressor arrives tommorrow AM.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Actually we lucked out with when it happened.  When we went to lunch, everythign was fine.  When we came back, the compressor had sh$t the bed   When we realized it, we didn't have any teeth "in progress" and/or hadn't numbed up any patients!  All that was going on was a couple of cleanings, for which my hygienists use electric, instead of compressed air driven drills(we call them handpieces), to polish our patients teeth. So they could finish.
> 
> Problem is the electrics that we have don't spin the bur fast enough or with enough torque to prepare teeth, so my business partner and I were S.O.L. in starting any tooth prepping procedures.  I guess in a way that it's a good thing that there's still an _e. Coli_ issue in the water supply of the town I practice in that led to our service at the restaurant being slower than usual so we got back about 10 minutes late!
> 
> New compressor arrives tommorrow AM.




OMG...this post makes me so excited to go to the Dentist Tuesday.luckily I was just there in November so I shouldn't encounter too much scrapping..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Trying to leave work so I can go to the gym.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

eating cobb salad dris-unk


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

eating a salad, watching tv


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2009)

playing a couple freeroll poker tournements..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 18, 2009)

just got cleaned up from fat man attempts to jog episode 2.  About ready to have some dinner


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2009)

drinking miller lite 8 ounce cans.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 18, 2009)

Had a busy afternoon.  Went to the pool do play on the diving board and water slides. The water slides are way different when you're sober.

Anyway, I then decided to go workout, so that killed off another few hours.  Off to BJ's for some supplies and now I'm drinking more Naked Mango Madness and Sailor Jerry rum.  I'm out of rum, so I'll be switching to beer soon.  

Need to decide on something for dinner quickly!


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 19, 2009)

Getting ready to head out for a rip on the MTB and then a round of golf later on.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2009)

Watching the British Open..


----------



## severine (Jul 19, 2009)

Back from girls' weekend in PA. I don't know how you guys there do it--what a PITA for you to get your booze! :lol: In any case, I have a lot of cleaning to do, and some orders to process, but I'm kicking back for a bit and relaxing. While it was a mini vacation I had my daughter with me and I did a show last night for my weekend host so I worked, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

Getting ready for work.  Hectic 2 days ahead.  It's just me today and we're getting a large load in that I have to arrange..then tomorrow morning  setting two monsters with the help of a rented truck with a boom crane.  Looking forward to leading the caravan among narrow busy Philadelphia steets between two cemeterys in opposite sections of the area..am preparing mapping today like it's for the President..lol..what happened to the weekend..


----------



## dmc (Jul 20, 2009)

Headed to BAdlands South Dakota with ESki..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

dmc said:


> Headed to BAdlands South Dakota with ESki..



you guys ever gonna make it to Montana?


----------



## severine (Jul 20, 2009)

Cleaning up from the boys this weekend.  Going to sort through kids' toys today and organize them again. Mopping. Fun stuff. Not.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 20, 2009)

Way hungover for a Monday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow..this is turning into quite the manic Monday!!!!....the phones keep ringing and ringing..I already set up two appointments and put out a few fires..17 monuments coming in around 1PM..delivery drivers Mom just died so I'm in charge of organizing them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 20, 2009)

Hanging out in a SDS center with Mrs Root, who's about to get a steroid injection in her hip as a result of her car accident in March.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 20, 2009)

Sitting in the lounge area of the dealership where I bought my car while it's having some routine maintenance done


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

waiting for the tombstones to arrive..I want to put my head down and take a siesta


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2009)

Pic from yesterdays motorcycle vs. car two housed down from me.






[/IMG]


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I want to put my head down and take a siesta


Me too. I'm still all fuzzy headed from all the beer I drank yesterday. 

Gotta admit it though, the waterslides are a blast when drunk. Good thing I can walk to/from the pool.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

The 17 tombstones on the truck ended up being 23..I got sweaty pushing them around and helped load up for tomorrows settings..now I'm back at my place,,pounding cold water and warming up my lungs..


----------



## severine (Jul 20, 2009)

Jeff - That can't have been good. 

Back from Target. The ditzy, chatty, annoying cashier didn't give me the $6.50 natural diaper rash cream I bought for my poor rashy boy so now I have to go all the way back there and waste gas to have them watch the tapes to figure out whether or not they'll reimburse me. Yup, that's what they said on the phone. Ridiculous. What a waste of time.

On the plus side, I have some organization stuff to put together so I can get this house in better order. Looking forward to it!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 21, 2009)

eating an apple.  

i've checked my calendar three times today already.  can't believe it's still just tuesday....when will the weekend get here?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2009)

Listening to the sound coming from the compressor that runs the suction for my office and thinkign that I'm going to be in for a 2nd major piece of equipment replacement in a week 

What will the 3rd one be then, since as we all know, things come in 3's


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

Back from setting two humdingers(over 2,000 pounds each) in Philly..it was pouring rain down there.  I no longer have the office to myself..the boss is back in California..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm still trying to decide if accepting the position(strictly volunteer) I was offered this morning on a state dental association taskforce committee was as good a thing as it seemed when I was on the phone having it offered to me :???:  There's about 2.6 million reasons why it could be good and probably more why it will likely be a PITA


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm still trying to decide if accepting the position(strictly volunteer) I was offered this morning on a state dental association taskforce committee was as good a thing as it seemed when I was on the phone having it offered to me :???:  There's about 2.6 million reasons why it could be good and probably more why it will likely be a PITA



So it means you have to work more???  I'm going to visit my dentist today at 340PM..


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in the midst of a major reorganization/purging/cleaning project. The apartment is looking much better already on day 2 of what will likely be a 3-4 day project.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So it means you have to work more???  I'm going to visit my dentist today at 340PM..



Just a few dinner meetings and then the trials and tribulations of coming up with a proposal that the majority of 1500 or so generally opinionated people can deal with


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just a few dinner meetings and then the trials and tribulations of coming up with a proposal that the majority of 1500 or so generally opinionated people can deal with



Well it's what you love to do.  My dentist visit went O.K. I still have 28 teeth but two of them need fillings..#18 and #33..so I'm going back in a week to have that done.  3 years ago I got three fillings and before that I never had one..I have a feeling munching on pretzals isn't helping things..


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2009)

Back from the gym. After taking a week off because of overdoing it last Monday night, I'm feeling pretty good again. 20 min on stationary bike avg 14 mph and 25 min on elliptical (10 of those backwards). Knee feels strong. I'm going to take it easy this week and stick to elliptical and stationary bike and wait until next week to return to running intervals on the treadmill. My sister-in-law just joined me in registering for a 2-mile race in October so now I have to be more careful about not blowing my chances of actually running it.

Now...going to relax. Tired. I did a lot today.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got done reviewing a contract after the finance department hacked it up.  As soon as I get it signed and witnessed, I guess I'm employed for a while.


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats, Geoff, and good luck! :beer:

In bed watching the news. Going to sleep soon.


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats, Geoff, and good luck! :beer:

In bed watching the news. Going to sleep soon.


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2009)

Back from the gym and enjoying the fact that the kids are sleeping in this morning.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

getting ready for work..in charge of the office again..should be kind of hectic today..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 22, 2009)

Two days until I'm on vacation.  Got a lot to do before I leave work on Thursday.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2009)

In the office just waiting to see what piece of equipment will break/fail/die today


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I just got done reviewing a contract after the finance department hacked it up.  As soon as I get it signed and witnessed, I guess I'm employed for a while.



where will you be working geographically?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

One hour down...one tombstone sold..next appointment 11AM


----------



## Geoff (Jul 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> where will you be working geographically?



I'm not sure whether I'll use the living room couch or the tilt-swivel wing back chair.  I'll probably commute back and forth.  

I have a couple of days in Denver the first week of August.   The rest of it is telecommuting time.  This is a small contract that will be done in 3 or 4 weeks but way better'n an unemployment check.


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2009)

I think today just might be too long. No wonder why I don't usually get up at 5:30AM! :lol:

Let's see... finished washing the few dishes leftover from last night, folded and started more laundry, cleaned the bathroom and changed the toilet seat, and sorted through and photographed some of the kids' stuff that I'm putting up for sale. It feels like it should be early afternoon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

having a snack..wish is was a scooby snack..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I'm not sure whether I'll use the living room couch or the tilt-swivel wing back chair.  I'll probably commute back and forth.
> 
> I have a couple of days in Denver the first week of August.   The rest of it is telecommuting time.  This is a small contract that will be done in 3 or 4 weeks but way better'n an unemployment check.



So after the 3-4 weeks do you get unemployment again?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

Answering the phones in this office is like a box of chocolates, you'll never know what you're going to get.  This one dude took a picture on his digital camara and wanted to know how he could get the picture to us without driving an hour.  I said,"You can upload it and e-mail it to us"...his response was,"Are you kidding me, I can't do that"...so he's driving an hour with his camara..lol


----------



## Geoff (Jul 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So after the 3-4 weeks do you get unemployment again?



Nope.  I've already burned through pretty much all of it.  You need to work a W-2 job for 6 months to reset unemployment.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2009)

I was reading about unemployment benefits the other day and was shocked to see that in some states you can collect up to 79 weeks.  When I lost my job in 2004, 26 weeks was the maximum I believe in any state.  Different times / economy, but I was really surprised to see how long people can collect for these days.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I was reading about unemployment benefits the other day and was shocked to see that in some states you can collect up to 79 weeks.  When I lost my job in 2004, 26 weeks was the maximum I believe in any state.  Different times / economy, but I was really surprised to see how long people can collect for these days.



The one dude at the local bar is collecting for a year.  But still only about $300 a week..I guess the key is to collect and find side work for under the table..

Right now eating lunch..enjoying a break from the phones..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The one dude at the local bar is collecting for a year.  But still only about $300 a week..I guess the key is to collect and find side work for under the table..
> 
> Right now eating lunch..enjoying a break from the phones..



I was collecting from the state of PA.  At the time I was getting the state maximum which was $410 per week after taxes.  Thankfully I had minimal bills.....no car payment, mortgage, low cc payments, etc.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I was collecting from the state of PA.  At the time I was getting the state maximum which was $410 per week after taxes.  Thankfully I had minimal bills.....no car payment, mortgage, low cc payments, etc.



That's more than I made when I started working for my Dad..lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm out in Bensalem PA at a staff meeting.  Our bussiness ops folks have asked engineering to evaluate something that's going to add a shit-ton of work on to a lot of peoples plates...not mine fortunately.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I was collecting from the state of PA.  At the time I was getting the state maximum which was $410 per week after taxes.  Thankfully I had minimal bills.....no car payment, mortgage, low cc payments, etc.



That is more than the NH maximum after you pull 10% for federal tax withholding.   I see $406.    The max is $452 and that includes a $25.00 top-up from the Federal Government.   Massachusetts and the Tri-State area are almost double that.

This is the first time in my 29 year work life that I had a problem finding work.  My metro-Boston personal network pretty much dried up and blew away for a year and I was unwilling to relocate to somewhere undesirable like Philly.  If I were relying on the web-based help wanted and classified ads right now, I'd probably never find a job.   I've been applying for things for a year to comply with unemployment law and I usually don't even get a response since they're so flooded with applicants.  It's starting to turn around now but I would have been screwed if I had a mortgage, car payments, and consumer debt.  I can actually survive on $406/week and cover everything but my property tax bill.   For retirement planning, it's been a useful exercise to see what I can exist on.   I can live fairly comfortably using Social Security to pay my basic bills and hit my retirement savings only for the big ticket things like replacing an automobile.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

Geoff said:


> That is more than the NH maximum after you pull 10% for federal tax withholding.   I see $406.    The max is $452 and that includes a $25.00 top-up from the Federal Government.   Massachusetts and the Tri-State area are almost double that.
> 
> This is the first time in my 29 year work life that I had a problem finding work.  My metro-Boston personal network pretty much dried up and blew away for a year and I was unwilling to relocate to somewhere undesirable like Philly.  If I were relying on the web-based help wanted and classified ads right now, I'd probably never find a job.   I've been applying for things for a year to comply with unemployment law and I usually don't even get a response since they're so flooded with applicants.  It's starting to turn around now but I would have been screwed if I had a mortgage, car payments, and consumer debt.  I can actually survive on $406/week and cover everything but my property tax bill.   For retirement planning, it's been a useful exercise to see what I can exist on.   I can live fairly comfortably using Social Security to pay my basic bills and hit my retirement savings only for the big ticket things like replacing an automobile.




Do you think you might get a job working for the mountain if things don't work out?  What is so undesireable about Philly...you can go night skiing at Blue mountain and we can carpool up to the Vermont on the weekends.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

I just sat with the customers from hell...so rude, demanding, cheap, nitpicky...and no order..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> customers from hell





no pun intended.


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2009)

Back from the grocery store. Started preparing food for tomorrow night's party. I'm beat. Wish the kids would take a nap. I hope I don't fall asleep at girls' night out (in) tonight!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2009)

getting ready to see what I'll be adding to the "whats for lunch" thread today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> getting ready to see what I'll be adding to the "whats for lunch" thread today



good..that thread has been dead...right now logging in mailed in orders..we got some good ones including a $6,000 one..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2009)

I got  into "Torchwood" this season, miniseries is on this week on BBCA. Pretty good so far, but the 2 guys liplocking makes me squint.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I got  into "Torchwood" this season, miniseries is on this week on BBCA. Pretty good so far, but the 2 guys liplocking makes me squint.


A pretty good Doctor Who spin-off.  I've been watching from the beginning, but the intensity of Jack's relationship has been increasing.

Anywho...I'm finishing packing up.  Leaving for Tampa, Flordia at 7:20AM tomorrow for 10 days.  Can't wait to pick up some ice cold Flordia schwag beers!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> A pretty good Doctor Who spin-off.  I've been watching from the beginning, but the intensity of Jack's relationship has been increasing.
> 
> Anywho...I'm finishing packing up.  Leaving for Tampa, Flordia at 7:20AM tomorrow for 10 days.  Can't wait to pick up some ice cold Flordia schwag beers!



Is this the 2nd season of Torchwood? I might go out and rent the earlier seasons since summer TV is the suck. New "Doctor Who" starts Sunday..Planet of the Dead. 

Have a safe/fun trip to FLA.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Is this the 2nd season of Torchwood? I might go out and rent the earlier seasons since summer TV is the suck. New "Doctor Who" starts Sunday..Planet of the Dead.
> 
> Have a safe/fun trip to FLA.


I think the mini-series is the 3rd installment.  There were two full seasons already.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

Home from the bar..gonna stay up till the wee hours of the morning playing online poker..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I got  into "Torchwood" this season, miniseries is on this week on BBCA. Pretty good so far, but the 2 guys liplocking makes me squint.



Then you shouldn't see Bruno..


----------



## WJenness (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm currently being amazed by this kid's skills:



I struggle enough trying to play one instrument on Rock Band for this song...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

last day in charge of the office..trying to get things organized for the office manager.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2009)

3 more hours, 2 more patients and then bring on the golf course and a member guest tournament this afternoon!   Me + my guests may not win the golf side of things, but we'll atleast be quite competitive in the beers drinking side of things  :beer:


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2009)

Getting ready for guests. My dad is coming over for lunch and then tonight I have a Wildtree party. Already washed dishes, vacuumed, tidied up the bathroom... on to laundry, keeping check of the kids' mess-making, and food prep.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> 3 more hours, 2 more patients and then bring on the golf course and a member guest tournament this afternoon!   Me + my guests may not win the golf side of things, but we'll atleast be quite competitive in the beers drinking side of things  :beer:



It's more important to win the party anyway...

No one will remember who won the tournament next year (except the folks that won it)... EVERYONE will remember that crazy party that wacky dentist threw! (some more fondly than others)

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

severine said:


> Getting ready for guests. My dad is coming over for lunch and then tonight I have a Wildtree party. Already washed dishes, vacuumed, tidied up the bathroom... on to laundry, keeping check of the kids' mess-making, and food prep.



you clean constantly..lol..I need to clean my place this weekend..I've been meaning to the past several weekends..

2 hours and 15 minutes of work..then the weekend..


----------



## WJenness (Jul 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you clean constantly..lol..I need to clean my place this weekend..I've been meaning to the past several weekends..
> 
> 2 hours and 15 minutes of work..then the weekend..



Speaking of which... I haven't seen a GSS weekend thread in a while...

Stoke it up!

-w


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you clean constantly..lol..I need to clean my place this weekend..I've been meaning to the past several weekends..
> 
> 2 hours and 15 minutes of work..then the weekend..


Somebody has to do it. With a 2-year-old and 4-year-old (and dog) in the house, messes are abundant and frequent. I HATE cleaning. But it's part of my job.

Right now, baking artisan bread and waiting for my dad to stop by.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Speaking of which... I haven't seen a GSS weekend thread in a while...
> 
> Stoke it up!
> 
> -w




I have nothing exciting this weekend..just watching Entourage and playing countless hours of online poker tournements..it's been since April since I had a nice score..and that was about $3700..


----------



## WJenness (Jul 24, 2009)

Been playing a couple freeroll tournaments (usually play cash games) online recently that I've cashed in, but no real money.

Heading to Foxwoods tonight for some $2/$4 or maybe some $4/$8, I'll decide when I get there... Tomorrow is an Ikea trip, picking up a new loveseat for the bedroom, and who knows after that...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Been playing a couple freeroll tournaments (usually play cash games) online recently that I've cashed in, but no real money.
> 
> Heading to Foxwoods tonight for some $2/$4 or maybe some $4/$8, I'll decide when I get there... Tomorrow is an Ikea trip, picking up a new loveseat for the bedroom, and who knows after that...
> 
> -w



Cool..I prefer Multi Table tournements..I have gotten into PL 5-card Draw but lost about $400 playing it last night in $3/$6 when my nut flush ran into a Full house..yikes..so I'm gonna stay away from cash games for awhile.  My buddy was seeing if I wanted to play in AC this weekend but I really prefer online.  I'll be at the Taj Mahal for 3 days in September for a convention so I'll likely play a few tourneys..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2009)

last patient having cement cleaned up from their teeth now   Couple of minutes of paperwork to do   Then it's out of the scrubs and into the golf attire!


----------



## WJenness (Jul 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> last patient having cement cleaned up from their teeth now   Couple of minutes of paperwork to do   Then it's out of the scrubs and into the golf attire!



May your drives be long, your putts be true, and your beer be cold. Have a great weekend Jeff.

-w


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 24, 2009)

wondering if a smart would be a good commuter car....at some point, public transportation just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Tomorrow is an Ikea trip, picking up a new loveseat for the bedroom, and who knows after that...
> 
> -w


Actually we've got a nice little Saturday planned. We're going to Home Depot to pick out some wallpaper, then maybe we'll hit Bed Bath and Beyond... I don't know! I don't know if we'll have enough time!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

Back from the farmers market..thinking of playing some more poker tournements later this afternoon..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 24, 2009)

Finished surgery, writing a few notes, listening to a Four Tops CD I got in the mail today.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Carried 2 tons of wood pellet into the basement already and off to go bring the last ton down.


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm beat. Party is over and now I have another mess to clean. It's worth it, though.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Watching the Tour De France, relaxing and trying to put some water in me to counteract all the beers I drank golfing today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2009)

Playing some 7 card stud for fun..gonna run some errands and then I'm playing in a few afternoon poker tournements..last weekend being in my 20s..hopefully I get a big score!!!


----------



## severine (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm bored. Brian's working, I don't have a party to plan for anymore, the house is already picked up, the yard is too wet for the kids to play out there... I have to go to the P.O. but that's not exactly thrilling. Maybe I'll go visit my parents...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2009)

Doing a little procrastinating. Kids are all fed and dressed. Need to head over to Target and then Grocery shopping. Then I'll refresh the kiddie pool and let them have some fun. Lawn mowing this afternoon ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2009)

Back from a brisk two mile walk..for my weight, I burn off about a pint of Miller Lite for every mile I walk at 4mph..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2009)

Sitting outside while the kids play in the kiddy pool.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 25, 2009)

getting a shiatzu message, while surfing --feelig good, 

My family has all gone back to Manhattan and Greater Boston today they were a great help to both the Queen and Me


----------



## severine (Jul 25, 2009)

Back from spending the afternoon with my parents and brothers. About to throw some steaks on the grill. Kids are playing outside.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm procrastinating working on a PowerPoint deck.   Time to get that finished.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 27, 2009)

relaxing here playing with the new laptop


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 27, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> relaxing here playing with the new laptop


What kind did you get?  I just got Mrs Root a new HP dv2 series (10 inch screen) that weighs only 3 lbs 10 oz and she loves it.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> What kind did you get?  I just got Mrs Root a new HP dv2 series (10 inch screen) that weighs only 3 lbs 10 oz and she loves it.



Doing some laptop computer shopping as we speak. Need to get a new one before vacation starts on Friday.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 27, 2009)

Waiting for my dad and bro to show up from MD. Thinkin about getting tix to se the Yeah Yeah Yeahs because I'm not shelling out 80/tix for the Yes show at the Tower. Any opinions on the Y Y Y's?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> What kind did you get?  I just got Mrs Root a new HP dv2 series (10 inch screen) that weighs only 3 lbs 10 oz and she loves it.



GatewayNV52.  my son bought it for me . has15.6"screen, 4 gig mem, 320 GBHDD,DVD and webcam


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 27, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Doing some laptop computer shopping as we speak. Need to get a new one before vacation starts on Friday.


I get both Dell and HP EPP plans through work.  I liked the offerings from HP better. First time I've bought any computer from them but Mrs Root loves her new laptop. She's not too keen on Vista, so I might downgrade her to XP once we get back fro Flordia. 

I'm about to head out to the pool and I'm gonna need to make a beer run today. Only have 9 Michaelob Ultras left and a pint of Captain Morgan.  Mrs Root started the day off with a glass of Pinot at 10:30 in the morning again. I'm so proud of her!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 27, 2009)

Enjoying my last day being in my 20s..I just sold a tombstone!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 27, 2009)

Drinking beer # 7.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 27, 2009)

finished dinner  have dropped 10 lbs so far of real weight ,and an additional 15lbs of water weight from all the tubes and other iv's they had in me from the heart surgery


----------



## severine (Jul 27, 2009)

Trying to get the kids to go to sleep.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 27, 2009)

back from the bar..gonna take a bunch of bong hits and enjoy the last 3 hours of being in my 20s..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> back from the bar..gonna take a bunch of bong hits and enjoy the last 3 hours of being in my 20s..



Take a hit for me!

Back at the pool here at the resort in Flordia. Took a 1.5 hour sober up break. Weather is perfect here tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Take a hit for me!
> 
> Back at the pool here at the resort in Flordia. Took a 1.5 hour sober up break. Weather is perfect here tonight.





I took one for everybody who posted in this thread.  The muchies just hit me like the highspeed Amtrak Acela..and I am heating up two slices of leftover thin and crispy pizza..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 28, 2009)

Sitting in the office,  trying to get through the day so I can go for a RAW this evening


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sitting in the office,  trying to get through the day so I can go for a RAW this evening


Addict.

I'm trying to coffee up to get past yesterdays drinking hangover.  More rain coming down today, but the weather should take a turn for the better tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2009)

Finishing up the chores..just vacuumed, going to wash dishes and clean up the counters then I have to go to the Post Office. A busy day of nothings.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Addict.
> 
> I'm trying to coffee up to get past yesterdays drinking hangover.  More rain coming down today, but the weather should take a turn for the better tomorrow.



Gotta get as many excercise sessions in as possible these days!  My wife, who's currently training for a mini sprint triathalon, is practically working out twice a day now, is making me feel guilty   Plus,  I've got some minor foot pain issue to impact sports that's limiting my running right now 

Right now it's 1 more patient and then RAW time


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2009)

Back from the dentist, $244 poorer..going over to my parents house in a few to watch Sundays Entourage and go out for dinner..I'm freaking exhausted..the heat sucks..I was in a cemetery in Philly earlier and it was 92 degrees and after like 15 minutes standing next to a tombstone with this family I said, "OK so you know the color and design you want, lets get out of the heat"....and they listened..being a 30-something is empowering..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 28, 2009)

So I we're sitting by the pool deck, and a duck lands in the pool. I point it out to Mrs Root "hey check out that duck splashing and playing in the pool"

Well, next thing you know, the duck flies out of the pool and lands on the deck, right in front of my chair. He leaves behind this cloud of reddish-brown muck in the water.   He's got something in his mouth...

He rips an embryo out of an egg and gets rotten egg pieces, yolk, embryo, and what else is in the egg all over the place. It stinks to high hell uke:. He eats most of it in a single swallow. 

He then jumps back into the pool water, rinses  off, leaves behind another red/brown cloud of muck and paddles on his way.  

Ok, time to change pools!


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2009)

:lol: When you started, I was thinking of Sopranos...but I don't think his duck acted like that. :lol:

Eating elbows with sauce...and counting the minutes to the kids' bedtime.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 28, 2009)

I got carded for buying a 6 pack of Miller Lite 16 oz plastic bottles at Walmart!  

I got carded for buying a 6 pack of Miller Lite 16 oz plastic bottles at Walmart!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I got carded for buying a 6 pack of Miller Lite 16 oz plastic bottles at Walmart!
> 
> I got carded for buying a 6 pack of Miller Lite 16 oz plastic bottles at Walmart!



Beer in plastic bottles? That's just wrong.


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Beer in plastic bottles? That's just wrong.



WTF are they thinking? :blink:

(I like it when I get carded, too... doesn't happen as much anymore though.)

Right now, I'm having quiet time. Brian's on a MTB ride, the kids are sleeping, so it's just me. I think I'm going to watch _Amelie_ soon. My brother lent it to me a while ago and I hadn't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 28, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Beer in plastic bottles? That's just wrong.


Can't bring glass bottles anywhere near the pool. 

Ok...I'm about to take a latin dance class poolside with Mrs Root...need more beer!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Can't bring glass bottles anywhere near the pool.
> 
> Ok...I'm about to take a latin dance class poolside with Mrs Root...need more beer!



pictures or it didn't happen..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Can't bring glass bottles anywhere near the pool.
> 
> Ok...I'm about to take a latin dance class poolside with Mrs Root...need more beer!



Carefull there Root, too much more of this Florida thing and we're going to have to get you some of them old timer big buckle white patent leather shoes and get you in line for the 4PM early bird senior dinner specials! :lol:

Right now I'm watching the late news and getting ready for bed


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2009)

Never did watch the movie. Ended up researching recipes to make for my sister's picnic and wrapping up some paperwork for the party I did in PA. Heading to bed soon. Not sure how I'll get up at 5:20 at this point...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2009)

Working (or trying to avoid working) on a patient with a REALLY ANNOYING laugh   We're talking Fran Drescher as _The Nanny_ esque here   I'm just not awake enough yet this AM to tolerate it!


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2009)

Getting ready to bring the kids to the free movies at the mall. Hopping in the shower now...


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Working (or trying to avoid working) on a patient with a REALLY ANNOYING laugh   We're talking Fran Drescher as _The Nanny_ esque here   I'm just not awake enough yet this AM to tolerate it!





not to put ideas in your head, but, putting your drill to good use on the patient's vocal chords might take care of your problem....


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> not to put ideas in your head, but, putting your drill to good use on the patient's vocal chords might take care of your problem....



Solved it a different way.  Just turned up the XM REALLY loud for a couple of minutes and engaged my assistant in some idle talk about what supplies we need to order for the office - and I was almost correct in my assumption that that line of talk wouldn't bring out the laugh


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Carefull there Root, too much more of this Florida thing and we're going to have to get you some of them old timer big buckle white patent leather shoes and get you in line for the 4PM early bird senior dinner specials! :lol:
> 
> Right now I'm watching the late news and getting ready for bed


Never a chance...it would interfere with my planned ski schedule

Anyway, we just woke up.  Gonna get some coffee.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 29, 2009)

Bob Marley and PowerPoint on my sofa


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 29, 2009)

Chilling by the pool, takin in the scenery . Trying to decide what we want to do for lunch.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Chilling by the pool, takin in the scenery . Trying to decide what we want to do for lunch.



Hope it's "good" scenery as opposed to alot of the scenery in that area that tends to be very large, very hairy and wearing way to little and too tight spandex based clothing  as their speaking some language of the european continent and chain smoking malboro's


----------



## Geoff (Jul 29, 2009)

Emergency keyboard repair on my laptop.  I had two years of cat hair buildup under the keys.  I popped off the V, C, and X keys and dug out about a pound of cat hair.  I now have the reassembly worked out but it's a bitch without a magnifying glass.


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2009)

Home from the free movies. Back is killing me today...no pain meds in the house either. Ugh. Just trying to get by until relief comes this evening.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Hope it's "good" scenery as opposed to alot of the scenery in that area that tends to be very large, very hairy and wearing way to little and too tight spandex based clothing  as their speaking some language of the european continent and chain smoking malboro's



Wow..I haven't been to Florida in 13 years and if I play my cards right..I won't return for another 13...right now I'm eating lunch...watching the rain come down..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Hope it's "good" scenery as opposed to alot of the scenery in that area that tends to be very large, very hairy and wearing way to little and too tight spandex based clothing  as their speaking some language of the european continent and chain smoking malboro's


I'd rate today at the Cascades pool as an 8, easy but some of these people have really weird tan lines.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2009)

I just uploaded my first ever videoblog to facebook..I will upload it to youtube so I can share it..


----------



## andyzee (Jul 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just uploaded my first ever videoblog to facebook..I will upload it to youtube so I can share it..




NOOOOoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2009)

andyzee said:


> NOOOOoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Thinking of going to the bar..:roll:


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2009)

My back is killing me.  But I have to start baking. Girls night out (in) tomorrow night and then my sister's picnic is on Sat (and she's expecting 70+ people so I need to bake a lot).


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 29, 2009)

Chilling with some Keller Williams music .....


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2009)

Playing the part of the very good husband as my wife basically got run over with the stomach flu about dinner time tonight


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2009)

Going into work in 20 minutes...big delivery day..we're setting some monsters in the dirty..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 30, 2009)

Home sick with a cold.


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2009)

Dealing with day 3 of lower back pain. Ugh. Need to go run errands soon.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 30, 2009)

severine said:


> Dealing with day 3 of lower back pain. Ugh. Need to go run errands soon.



I found some out of date vicodins the other week, they're yours if you want them.


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I found some out of date vicodins the other week, they're yours if you want them.



I have some Vicodins of my own, unexpired, only 1 pill missing. They don't agree with me, but thanks anyway. Though the more I go through this, the more I'm tempted to give them another shot. I think it's sciatica acting up again...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 30, 2009)

Carrie sure hope you are feeling better ! Back pain is a PIA i've got a bit of neck pain now from inactivity but the good news is my heartrate yesterday came down 60 points so my doc said i'm cleared to walk 200 yards OUTSIDE -- so nothing's going to get inthe way of that


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Carrie sure hope you are feeling better ! Back pain is a PIA i've got a bit of neck pain now from inactivity but the good news is my heartrate yesterday came down 60 points so my doc said i'm cleared to walk 200 yards OUTSIDE -- so nothing's going to get inthe way of that



Nice Warp!  Before you know it, you'll be outside walking a few thousand yards chasing the small white ball around again!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 30, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Carrie sure hope you are feeling better ! Back pain is a PIA i've got a bit of neck pain now from inactivity but the good news is my heartrate yesterday came down 60 points so my doc said i'm cleared to walk 200 yards OUTSIDE -- so nothing's going to get inthe way of that



Good news, Warp!

Takes the cabin fever part of it out of play. Continued good healing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Doc and Doc !!!!!!!!!!! I'm pretty pumped just did my 200 yarder and the heartrate is down 2 points from earlier today i'm psyched !!! its now in the mid 70's  only about 7`10 points from what it used to be before the open heart .

My primary care physician a great friend told me i'm on target told me NO FALL LINE skiing he knows what a damn adreneline junky  i am and wants me to reel in the speed and steeps .  So being a smartass i said to him are you advising me on my MENTAL heqalth as well as physical well being ?


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2009)

Warp, you are dong fantastic!

Right now, eating some cherries. YUM. Still trying to figure out what I will be baking for my sister's picnic on Saturday. Whatever I make, I have to make a lot of it...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2009)

Right now I'm bemoaning the fact that I'm done treating all my patients for the day(and paperwork too) but still have to wait around another hour or so until my hygienists are done for the day 

Could be getting on the bike, but instead I guess I'll just have a good hour of web surfing and post whoring!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2009)

Gonna take a shower and get safe and go to the bar..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 30, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Carrie sure hope you are feeling better ! Back pain is a PIA i've got a bit of neck pain now from inactivity but the good news is my heartrate yesterday came down 60 points so my doc said i'm cleared to walk 200 yards OUTSIDE -- so nothing's going to get inthe way of that





Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Doc and Doc !!!!!!!!!!! I'm pretty pumped just did my 200 yarder and the heartrate is down 2 points from earlier today i'm psyched !!! its now in the mid 70's  only about 7`10 points from what it used to be before the open heart .
> 
> My primary care physician a great friend told me i'm on target told me NO FALL LINE skiing he knows what a damn adreneline junky  i am and wants me to reel in the speed and steeps .  So being a smartass i said to him are you advising me on my MENTAL heqalth as well as physical well being ?



I'm very glad to hear you're on the mend Warp. Keep it up!


I'm just back from spending the day at Disney's Typhoon Lagoon waterpark.  I had a blast.  Place was pretty empty and we never waited more than 20 minutes in any of the lines.  We had hit all the major attractions before 10:30AM!    Scenery was fantastic.  Very little abuse of over-weight Europeans in two piece bathing suits and lots of  built women in bikinis that only cover 3/4 of their asses (not a real thong, but there were a few of these around, but not nearly as many). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You can really see the affects of the recession here...lots of closed up store fronts, empty amusement parks, restaurants, hotels...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm very glad to hear you're on the mend Warp. Keep it up!
> 
> 
> I'm just back from spending the day at Disney's Typhoon Lagoon waterpark.  I had a blast.  Place was pretty empty and we never waited more than 20 minutes in any of the lines.  We had hit all the major attractions before 10:30AM!    Scenery was fantastic.  Very little abuse of over-weight Europeans in two piece bathing suits and lots of  built women in bikinis that only cover 3/4 of their asses (not a real thong, but there were a few of these around, but not nearly as many).
> ...



I'd imagine that these  _http://www.thestudio69.com/greenroom/images/smilies/th_thong.gif_ could very well lead to some good 'ol a$$ burn heading down some of the waterslides at Typhoon Lagoon


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Root !!  Glad to hear that you guys are having a great time -- you work hard and need to recharge the batteries !!  Certainly glad to hear that you aren't getting a sensory overload of antiqued European butt skin --Lmao


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got in from Girls' Night Out (In).  Going to bed and thinking I may actually hit the gym in 2 hours...


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 31, 2009)

checking people out on facebook!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> checking people out on facebook!



danger...getting ready for work..TGIF!!!


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2009)

Back from the gym... tired. I probably should have tried to get more than 2 hours of sleep last night. I'm going to crash soon, I fear...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 31, 2009)

Just kind of figuring that the day can do nothing but improve after it's start


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 31, 2009)

getting ready to check out of the hotel, and take the drive over to my dad's place in Clearwater.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

playing a poker freeroll with my Frequent player pounts..then gonna think about dinner..maybe do another vlog..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 31, 2009)

Chillin at my dad's place, in Safety Harbor FL, which is right near Clearwater.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Chillin at my dad's place, in Safety Harbor FL, which is right near Clearwater.



Saftety Harbor..you can never be too safe:beer: when are you coming back to NJ?  One of these days I'll have to head out to the dirty and watch you smoke some meat..


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2009)

Heat pad on my back... then I have to bake for my sister's picnic tomorrow. Should be interesting. She came home from work today to find that the town ripped up her road. She's expecting 70 people. Her yard is probably a pond, too. Wonder how she's going to do her pig roast now...?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Saftety Harbor..you can never be too safe:beer: when are you coming back to NJ?  One of these days I'll have to head out to the dirty and watch you smoke some meat..


We're coming home on Sunday and I haven't been safe in over a month, but this would be a great town to stay safe in. 

Come to the Orion cookout in Stamford on 8/8. I'll be smoking something there...most likely ribs, and I may do a corned beef also.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2009)

Meeting AtomicJeff and some other PASRs over in the southside Bethlehem for some beers..It's Musikfest right now which is a bit of a shitshow but that's on the other side of town so hopefully I can find parking.  Maybe doing another videoblog..for fun..


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2009)

Baking Fresh Sweet Cherry Pie with Coconut Almond Crunch Topping.


----------



## faceplant (Jul 31, 2009)

severine said:


> Baking Fresh Sweet Cherry Pie with Coconut Almond Crunch Topping.



bet that'd sure go good with this beer




;-)


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 1, 2009)

Just returned the rental car, now we're headed out to Clearwater Beach for the day.  I'll post up a scenery report later


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just returned the rental car, now we're headed out to Clearwater Beach for the day.  I'll post up a scenery report later



You need to include pictures.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2009)

responding to messages left by fans of my videoblog..wondering what I'm going to do today..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 1, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You need to include pictures.


Can't do pictures on Mobile AZ.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 1, 2009)

Laying laminate flooring in my soon to be TV room and then going for a rip on the MTB later in the afternoon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2009)

Gonna go down to the parkway..drink some iced coffee..and then?????


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2009)

Getting ready for my sister's picnic. Made a no-bake cheesecake this morning, plus a few cream cheese spreads and grapeseed oil blends for dipping bread. Need to decide if I am done preparing food or not because I need to get ready to go soon.


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2009)

Making peach cobbler...


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 1, 2009)

Leaving Clearwater beach...to freakin hot here...headed back to my dad's to drink his beer.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

Watching the X games.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 1, 2009)

Just got back from 15 mile bike ride (low HR spin before 55 miles tomorrow), now I'm going to watch the X Games, and go to a party later.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 1, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You need to include pictures.


Here's a preview...I'll do a more formal TR once I get home and settled.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Here's a preview...I'll do a more formal TR once I get home and settled.



The second picture reminded me of the Bubba Sparxxx Booty video..


----------



## Terry (Aug 1, 2009)

Just got back from working on my sons house, getting ready to go to the ski tent sales in North Conway.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2009)

Sitting in my place in VT while the kids are napping and my wife is shopping, looking out the window and realizing that I need to start talking to the townhome association about what I need to do to get some maples trimmed back since I'm rapidly loosing my view of Mount Snow with how much these suckers are growing!


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2009)

Home from my sister's picnic. Not even a slight buzz today...which I guess is to be expected since all she had for beer was Bud Light or Coors.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2009)

Just chilling after the drive home from VT.  Actually had a black bear run across the road in front of me on Rte 112 just North of the VT/MA border!  Never had that happen before


----------



## Terry (Aug 2, 2009)

Getting ready to go carpentering again. Insulating and maybe starting to hang some sheetrock today.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 2, 2009)

Loading up the MTB in preparation for an early morning rip.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2009)

just washed my cell phone..so I need to get a new one..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> just washed my cell phone..so I need to get a new one..



Just got an iphone!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 2, 2009)

Decided to stop getting aggravated as I try to connect this new laptop to the wireless network here at the beach house. Just plugged the wire that runs from modem to the router directly into the computer.


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2009)

Awake earlier than I wanted to be. Many times over. Wish my 2-year-old would stop waking repeatedly through the night again! Ugh....

Oh yeah, back hurts, too.

I want to go back to bed...


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Getting ready to go out to breakfast with my dad, then pack up and head back to the Garden State!!!  I'm actually looking forward to getting back to Jersey!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Just got an iphone!



I got a Nokia 2600..I don't want to spend money on a phone..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got an update...my flight out of Tampa is delayed over 3 freakin hours! :uzi:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just got an update...my flight out of Tampa is delayed over 3 freakin hours! :uzi:



Lucky..you get to spend more time in Florida!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Lucky..you get to spend more time in Florida!!!


Yeah...spending time in the airport is so much fun :smash:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 2, 2009)

My heat attack and open heart surgury was 3 weeks ago tonite, here's a progress report

Just finished a couple of walks outside   15 minutes total puts me ahead of the recovery rate protocol for bypass surgery ,  Blood pressure  and heartrate is really good now  115/60 with a 69 pulse  -- i'm a happy boy


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> My heat attack and open heart surgury was 3 weeks ago tonite, here's a progress report
> 
> Just finished a couple of walks outside   15 minutes total puts me ahead of the recovery rate protocol for bypass surgery ,  Blood pressure  and heartrate is really good now  115/60 with a 69 pulse  -- i'm a happy boy


Awesome Warp!  Glad you're on the fast track to recovery!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Awesome Warp!  Glad you're on the fast track to recovery!



Thanks Root --you rock my man !!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> My heat attack and open heart surgury was 3 weeks ago tonite, here's a progress report
> 
> Just finished a couple of walks outside   15 minutes total puts me ahead of the recovery rate protocol for bypass surgery ,  Blood pressure  and heartrate is really good now  115/60 with a 69 pulse  -- i'm a happy boy



Like it never happened! Except now you have a nice scar to impress the chicks with. ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just got an update...my flight out of Tampa is delayed over 3 freakin hours!
> :uzi:



Been there, done that at Tampa before   Sounds like Root needs to take the little glorified monorail back to the main terminal and hit up a "real" restaurant/bar there instead of the mini Chili's/Quizno's out at the gates!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2009)

Right now I'm NOT riding my bike because of stupid t-storms rumbling in the area


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> My heat attack and open heart surgury was 3 weeks ago tonite, here's a progress report
> 
> Just finished a couple of walks outside   15 minutes total puts me ahead of the recovery rate protocol for bypass surgery ,  Blood pressure  and heartrate is really good now  115/60 with a 69 pulse  -- i'm a happy boy



Awesome! You're doing great!

Right now, up from a nap. Rain, rain go away!


----------



## Terry (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got back from my sons house. The bathroom is sheetrocked, taped and mudded. Also got the ceiling strapped and ready for the sheetrock. By the end of next weekend, things will look a lot different!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Just landed in Newark!


----------



## severine (Aug 3, 2009)

Back from the gym. Week 4 Day 1 of Couch to 5K (again) so I did 3 & 5 min running intervals twice. Total of 35 min on treadmill and 378 cal burned.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 3, 2009)

Headed back to work...looks like a busy week is in store for me.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

Just sitting in the office on what is usually my day off getting ready for work. Gotta do a little extra time now this week since I'm off Thursday + Friday and headed up the Mount Washington Hotel for a 5 day family reunion this weekend


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just sitting in the office on what is usually my day off getting ready for work. Gotta do a little extra time now this week since I'm off Thursday + Friday and headed up the Mount Washington Hotel for a 5 day family reunion this weekend



Wow that sound like a great time and the venue is awesome !!!!! Never stayed ther but want to sometime when we ski Medicare Mountain  er  BW -----------------------actually i'll probably love BW


HAVE FUN !!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wow that sound like a great time and the venue is awesome !!!!! Never stayed ther but want to sometime when we ski Medicare Mountain  er  BW -----------------------actually i'll probably love BW
> 
> 
> HAVE FUN !!!!!



BW is a very fun cruising mountain (generally speaking) with some nice glades thrown in too.

Looking forward to staying there, and the requisite 3 days of family trash talking golf matches that will be occurring   I just hope that theres still some turf left on the course after we're done with it, and I've learned in the 6 previous family reunions we've had at various "Grand" hotels across New England that my family will almost for certain drink the hotel out of atleast 1 variety of beer one night (Usually Tuckerman IPA)  :beer:  Which then makes the pre 8AM tee time the next morning even more fun! :lol:

Right now I'm all about grinding through a morning of patients to get to lunchtime!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

In charge of the office this afternoon!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just sitting in the office on what is usually my day off getting ready for work. Gotta do a little extra time now this week since I'm off Thursday + Friday and headed up the Mount Washington Hotel for a 5 day family reunion this weekend



In my next life I'm gonna be a dentist....you get to travel so much!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wow that sound like a great time and the venue is awesome !!!!! Never stayed ther but want to sometime when we ski Medicare Mountain  er  BW -----------------------actually i'll probably love BW
> 
> 
> HAVE FUN !!!!!



Bretton Woods is awesome.  It's not steep but the snow is usually good(fun glades) and the resort is classy.  Check out their Sports Center, the pool was as nice as could be.  Maybe this is the year the wife and I try their Valentines Day getaway at the Mount Washington.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> In my next life I'm gonna be a dentist....you get to travel so much!!!



GSS, it's all about getting out and seeing and experiencing all the world has to offer!  Especially since I know what the inside of my house and my yard looks like already


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> GSS, it's all about getting out and seeing and experiencing all the world has to offer!  Especially since I know what the inside of my house and my yard looks like already



LOL..I'm skipping my buddies wedding in Montana next month..but I will be at the NJ state funeral convention in AC..living the dream!!!


----------



## WJenness (Aug 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> In charge of the office this afternoon!!!!



Office Beirut tournament?

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Office Beirut tournament?
> 
> -w



Well I'm the only one hear and we call it beer bong round these parts!!!!!  If only I had a webcam here..I could do my videoblog!!!


----------



## dmc (Aug 3, 2009)

Booking a trip to Korea next week...  On hold.. May not have to go... Will roll in from Korea catch some sleep and see Phish at SPAC...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2009)

Thinking it's gotta be a full moon REAL soon with some of the weird stuff/weird folks in the office this AM!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

I just smoked a cigarette that I bummed off the office manager..I haven't had one in a few weeks and I got pretty blunted off it..then a customer came and gave me a check for $3,000..


----------



## dmc (Aug 4, 2009)

Trying to NOT go to Korea on Saturday...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

dmc said:


> Trying to NOT go to Korea on Saturday...




You go to Korea more than most people go to the mall...


----------



## dmc (Aug 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You go to Korea more than most people go to the mall...



It's either Korea or Germany...  Next month... Japan and Canada...


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2009)

Back from the Bronx Zoo. Went with my kids and my youngest brother (he'll be 20 at the end of the month). Now the kids are taking a bath and hopefully they'll go to bed soon. It's debatable since they napped most of the 2-hour ride home.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 4, 2009)

severine said:


> Back from the Bronx Zoo. Went with my kids and my youngest brother (he'll be 20 at the end of the month). Now the kids are taking a bath and hopefully they'll go to bed soon. It's debatable since they napped most of the 2-hour ride home.


Take any more pics?  

I just finished mowing the lawn, off to grab a beer and take a shower, then dinner.


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Take any more pics?
> 
> I just finished mowing the lawn, off to grab a beer and take a shower, then dinner.



About 300. :lol: If the kids ever go to sleep, I'll start post-processing them. They're all in RAW so I have to play around with them before I can post anything. I think I learned a few things from last time, but trying to photograph seriously while chasing 2 little kids doesn't work all that well.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking at AT gear and wishing it was November already. I'm done with summer.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2009)

In the office for my rendition of Wednesday = Friday!


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2009)

Trying to wake up. Did W4D2 of Couch to 5K this morning (2x 3 & 5 min running intervals) and now my right IT band is sore. I need to figure out what I'm doing with the kids today...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2009)

Guessing it's going to be one of those days as patient number one just had a minor fainting epsiode upon getting numb


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 5, 2009)

Coffee, baked goods from the Orange Blossom, looking out my front door......


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Coffee, baked goods from the Orange Blossom, looking out my front door......



NICE!!!!!!!

Laughing to myself. The kids are apparently backcountry camping in the living room. First my daughter outfitted them with packs (and ski helmets! :lol. Then they set up camp, had a fire (she forgot the marshmallows), and now they're preparing to sleep in the sleeping bag. Great imagination!

I need a shower....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Coffee, baked goods from the Orange Blossom, looking out my front door......



Beachfront wow..Ballin!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2009)

Trying to get through (mentally atleast  ) 3 more hours of work before a 5 day weekend commences!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2009)

4PM appointment and a 530PM appointment..$$$$$$$$$$$$..trying really hard to top last year which was our best year ever.  If it was ski season..a family would be hard pressed to get an appointment later than 2PM with me..lol


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2009)

Trying to survive the day. The kids are ABSOLUTELY AWFUL and SUPER CRANKY today. ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGG! I hope I make it!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2009)

Saying good bye to the office until next Tuesday AM!   Time to go home, do some packing and get ready for the drive tommorrow AM  to the Mt Washington Hotel


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 5, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Saying good bye to the office until next Tuesday AM!   Time to go home, do some packing and get ready for the drive tommorrow AM  to the Mt Washington Hotel



Have a great time !!!!  Man that place is in such a beautiful setting and i'd imagine the cuisine is to die for !!

Hope u have great weather too!!


----------



## HD333 (Aug 6, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Saying good bye to the office until next Tuesday AM!   Time to go home, do some packing and get ready for the drive tommorrow AM  to the Mt Washington Hotel



Have Fun.  We stayed there as a family a few years ago.  Hope you are bringing the sticks the course on the grounds in nice.

When we went you had to dress for dinner, I assume you still do.  I left the hanging bag at home with my sport coat, shirts, pants,  all of her dresses:-o   Made the trip a little more expensive since we relized this as we entered Conway.  Stopped and The Brothers Brooks and Polo and basically purchased new wardrobes for the wife and I.


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2009)

Just finished vacuuming while the kids are outside playing with the kids upstairs. Working on my business fundraising paperwork today. Need to get down to Staples to pick up more supplies.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm drinking coffee in my hotel room in Denver at a Fairfield Inn.  They upgraded me to a suite but I don't have a mountain view.  I can see a Best Buy parking lot out my window.  Very scenic Denver sprawl.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Carrie how's the Blond /Red Strek doing ? You  still got it ?

I've been teasing the Queen that now that i got a Bad Ass Zipper scar on my chest that makes me look loke a fraken pirate that maybe i should either shave my "monks ring " silver do off and get me an earring --she thinks i've gone batshit and she may be right 

i also keep telling her i might just go full Cad Fleisher  Leopard skin monks ring  LMAO


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey Carrie how's the Blond /Red Strek doing ? You  still got it ?
> 
> I've been teasing the Queen that now that i got a Bad Ass Zipper scar on my chest that makes me look loke a fraken pirate that maybe i should either shave my "monks ring " silver do off and get me an earring --she thinks i've gone batshit and she may be right
> 
> i also keep telling her i might just go full Cad Fleisher  Leopard skin monks ring  LMAO



Still have it! I'm trying to decide if I want to go more blond or dye it all back next time I dye my hair. I'm really not a high maintenance kind of chick so I don't want to go all blond and have to bleach/dye frequently.

Sounds like fun, Warp! You only live once--go for it!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 6, 2009)

warp daddy said:


> hey carrie how's the blond /red strek doing ? You  still got it ?
> 
> I've been teasing the queen that now that i got a bad ass zipper scar on my chest that makes me look loke a fraken pirate that maybe i should either shave my "monks ring " silver do off and get me an earring --she thinks i've gone batshit and she may be right
> 
> i also keep telling her i might just go full cad fleisher  leopard skin monks ring  lmao


lmao!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2009)

Back from deliverys in Lambertville NJ and the Philly area..now updating sales figures..looking forward to achieving smallness in about 2 hours..


----------



## dmc (Aug 6, 2009)

pre-packing for Korea next week...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2009)

I just totally slayed the bathroom at work..I hope nobody goes in there for about 30-45 minutes..even with two mercy flushes..smelled like a combination of garlic and hot garbage..


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just totally slayed the bathroom at work..I hope nobody goes in there for about 30-45 minutes..even with two mercy flushes..smelled like a combination of garlic and hot garbage..



if only there was a way to attach that quote to your match.com profile.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> if only there was a way to attach that quote to your match.com profile.  :lol:



Funny because in the past hour..I just got an e-mail from a cute young thing on match who is interested in me..if she only knew what she was getting into...if she plays her cards right..she'll get to spend a night at casa de GrilledSteeze and maybe get to experience the largest Dutch Oven this side of Rotterdam..


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Funny because in the past hour..I just got an e-mail from a cute young thing on match who is interested in me..if she only knew what she was getting into...if she plays her cards right..she'll get to spend a night at casa de GrilledSteeze and maybe get to experience the largest Dutch Oven this side of Rotterdam..



Take her out for Mexican or Indian food and then back to crib... always practice SAFE sex.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Take her out for Mexican or Indian food and then back to crib... always practice SAFE sex.



pulling out is an effective method of birth control


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> pulling out is an effective method of birth control



i was referring to blueberries but your method sounds great as well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 6, 2009)

I just got home from BJ's where I picked up 7.8lbs of baby-back ribs and a 4 pound corned beef for Saturday's Orion Cookout.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I just got home from BJ's where I picked up 7.8lbs of baby-back ribs and a 4 pound corned beef for Saturday's Orion Cookout.



Nice! I just did the same thing for a Saturday cookout. Minus the corned beef ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I just got home from BJ's where I picked up 7.8lbs of baby-back ribs and a 4 pound corned beef for Saturday's Orion Cookout.



Double checked and I got 18.5 lbs!


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Double checked and I got 18.5 lbs!



Well you are a big dinosaur after all.....

I want to go to bed. I'm exhausted.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 6, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Double checked and I got 18.5 lbs!


Did you get 1 or 2 blister packs?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 6, 2009)

2:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 6, 2009)

Shoot...those are monsters!  7.8 lbs was the biggest one my BJ's had...

I also paid $3.29 / lb


----------



## Terry (Aug 8, 2009)

Getting ready to go to the sons house and hang sheetrock. Yay.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2009)

Dunkin Donuts...online poker..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 8, 2009)

Drinking some coffee and then headed out to Stamford, CT for the Orion-fest!  I'll post some pics up on Facebook, but since I still can't do pics Mobile AZ most of you will have to wait for the TR.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2009)

Rode the bike for an hour around the neighborhood, checked out yard sales and gave em some cash to hold some nice power tool deals, gonna take the car to go pick tools up and slum  for some other stuff after breakfast. Another FANTASTIC DAY weatherwise. Played 18 yesterday.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 8, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Rode the bike for an hour around the neighborhood, checked out yard sales and gave em some cash to hold some nice power tool deals, gonna take the car to go pick tools up and slum  for some other stuff after breakfast. Another FANTASTIC DAY weatherwise. Played 18 yesterday.



Nice !! Hows the golf game Moe ?  Looks like we're in for a nice Indian Summer --had a beautiful week here too>


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nice !! Hows the golf game Moe ?  Looks like we're in for a nice Indian Summer --had a beautiful week here too>



I parred 3 holes, mostly bogies/dbl bogies and a few crazy 8's. I don't play enough to score well anymore, no real passion for golf. We crack open beers by the second or 3rd hole. Last few times I brought out jumbo gin and tonics, Bloody mary's, and the other time, mojitos. It's an excuse to ride around in a silly cart drinking and hitting a little ball and enjoying the weather.


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2009)

Waiting for Brian to wake up so I can go to the gym. The kids were brutal last night. Not sure how they're still waking up all night long if they've been playing all day outside--they should be exhausted! They're definitely cranky from lack of sleep...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nice !! Hows the golf game Moe ?  Looks like we're in for a nice Indian Summer --had a beautiful week here too>



PS: Sounds like you are feeling much better, btw, have you been gradually increasing your activities?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 8, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> PS: Sounds like you are feeling much better, btw, have you been gradually increasing your activities?



just posted some feedback in the other thread about the attack etc yep i'm pretty stoked Moe --thanks for asking


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2009)

Back from the gym and farmer's market. Going to go outside and enjoy the day with my family!


----------



## dmc (Aug 8, 2009)

At JFK... Waiting to get on my flight so I can sleep....  

Sleep on the way to Asia.  Stay awake on the flight home...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2009)

Playing poker..I've already cashed four poker tournements today...mainly small but 45th out of 4200 in a $3 tourny was decent..playing the best poker of my life..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 8, 2009)

Sitting in my room at The Mount Washington Hotel while it's nap time for my son.  Resting up after golf and getting ready for another fun evening with the entire family :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm at the Orion bbq. Corned beef went in at 2:48. Ribs went in at 3:28. W Safety meeting and a quick walk around.  This place is really scenic and peaceful except for the over friendly dude who gave me his bussiness card. 

Ok back to the bbq.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 8, 2009)

Watching the Yanks and Sawk=looks like 'nother pitcher's duel so far


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 8, 2009)

Yo, the northeast can bbq!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2009)

still playing poker..one last tourney I'm still in..like 14 hours straight but a tidy profit...Zing..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2009)

Just bought a pair of Endorphins from BC for a nice price. Shwing! Lotsa good deals out there.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 8, 2009)

Just got home from the Orion bbq. I'm so amazed at some of the bbq I sampled today. Unreal flavors. Learned a few things as well. 

I'm enjoying a nice safety meeting on my front porch. Weather is perfect tonight. TR will be tomorrow after I go through the pics. I'm just gonna relax the rest of the evening away! :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just got home from the Orion bbq. I'm so amazed at some of the bbq I sampled today. Unreal flavors. Learned a few things as well.
> 
> I'm enjoying a nice safety meeting on my front porch. Weather is perfect tonight. TR will be tomorrow after I go through the pics. I'm just gonna relax the rest of the evening away! :beer:




can't wait to hear about it and see pics.  definitely let us know about different things you learned


----------



## dmc (Aug 9, 2009)

Putting on some shorts to go for a walk around Seoul Korea...  It's 90 out... damn...  LAst time I was here I froze...


----------



## Geoff (Aug 9, 2009)

Drinking chinese jasmine tea, opening & closing the door for the cats every 5 minutes, contemplating walking up to the top of Killington when it warms up a little.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 9, 2009)

Breakfast ,papers, surfing AZ etc


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2009)

Surfing the intermanet..I just took two trips to the dumpster throwing out old magazines and crap..I wish we got 5 cents back for every empty can or bottle in PA..I'd be rich..


----------



## severine (Aug 9, 2009)

Heading to the gym.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 9, 2009)

Finishing stuffing shells with ricotta/spinach/'schrooms/crab meat so that dinner will be simple, and now back to the beach 'till sunset.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 9, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Finishing stuffing shells with ricotta/spinach/'schrooms/crab meat so that dinner will be simple, and now back to the beach 'till sunset.



awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD EATS AND THE OUTER BANKS TOO -------------------------------------DAMN


----------



## severine (Aug 9, 2009)

Sitting on the garden bench in front of the fire pit, drinking a Long Trail Blackberry Wheat, and just relaxing. Roasted marshmallows with the kids. Reading a book. Life is good!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2009)

Hanging out with the dog at my parents house.  They're at a movie with my grandma and then burgers and dogs...then driving my grandma home and playing a few poker tournaments.  If I play bad I go to bed early...if I play good then I don't get much sleep..


----------



## severine (Aug 9, 2009)

Eating dinner: homemade baked mac & cheese and steamed fresh broccoli. YUM.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 9, 2009)

Cleaning up the sawdust/mess leftover from this weekends projects and then giving the MTB a well deserved cleaning so she's ready to rip tomorrow after work!


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 9, 2009)

Back from the Lake. Wierd day, Looked like it wanted to pour but never really did.  Taking in a little Sox/Yanks hoping the Sox win to shut up the Yankee fans.  Go Sox, Go Phillies  (Met fans are obnoxious too).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## severine (Aug 9, 2009)

Working on fundraising paperwork for my business. Need to get it all in order before my daughter returns to preschool as I'm doing their fundraiser this year.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 9, 2009)

Just finished uploading all the pics from the Orion BBQ and writing up the TR.  Now I'm going to get a bowl of cherries.


----------



## severine (Aug 10, 2009)

Trying to decide if I should pack the kids up for the day. HUGE fire this morning at the old factory at the bottom of our street. When I got up to go to the gym, the fire dept hadn't even been called yet. It's under control now but with air quality already being crappy today for those at risk (I have asthma, my daughter might, and my son has a cold) I'm wondering how healthy it is to hang here today. I do have the windows shut and the a/c on but is that enough?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2009)

severine said:


> Trying to decide if I should pack the kids up for the day. HUGE fire this morning at the old factory at the bottom of our street. When I got up to go to the gym, the fire dept hadn't even been called yet. It's under control now but with air quality already being crappy today for those at risk (I have asthma, my daughter might, and my son has a cold) I'm wondering how healthy it is to hang here today. I do have the windows shut and the a/c on but is that enough?



I would get the hell out of town, I'm in and out of old mill buildings for work and they always require some type of lead or other abatement associated with the remodel. Breathing in burnt whatever form that building cant be healthy especially on a humid day like today. Or close all the windows and crank up the AC


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Procrastinating on the work I must finish today...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2009)

breakfast , surfin AZ  and other news sites catching up on email


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2009)

Paid bills, tradin, getting ready to go to E,N,T doc to scope throat, get chest xrays. August is my month to get probed, poked, stuck, tested, examined, before the season starts. Tried to quit smoking 3-4 times this year. I'm 11 days tobacco free and feel like this is finally it. No urges, don't miss it. Down to 3 nic lozenges.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Paid bills, tradin, getting ready to go to E,N,T doc to scope throat, get chest xrays. August is my month to get probed, poked, stuck, tested, examined, before the season starts. Tried to quit smoking 3-4 times this year. I'm 11 days tobacco free and feel like this is finally it. No urges, don't miss it. Down to 3 nic lozenges.



Good for you!  Keep it up!  If there's any time you motivation to keep the quit, just let me know!

From Quitnet.com


> My Quit Date is:   4/21/2002 10:30:00 PM
> Smoke-Free:  2667 days, 13 hours, 7 minutes and 8 seconds
> Cigarettes NOT smoked:  66,689 :-o
> Lifetime Saved:    16 months, 29 days, 10 hours
> Money Saved:   $17,508.75 :grin:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Good for you!  Keep it up!  If there's any time you motivation to keep the quit, just let me know!
> 
> From Quitnet.com



Thanks, Root. I'm gonna set that up this afternoon for motivation. Very cool.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2009)

just sold a tombstone..eating lunch..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2009)

Eating some cherries !!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

On a conference call drinking a mango smoothie.  Safety Meeting is on the agenda for 4:30 followed up with a walk over to the community pool!


----------



## severine (Aug 10, 2009)

Finished some important paperwork I've been putting off and now I'm starting chores. I hate chores.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 10, 2009)

Trying my hardest not to drool all over myself.  Just got back from the dentist office a.k.a. the torture chamber


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2009)

Trying to get back into work mode after vacation mode (and not being too successfull at it as of yet this AM  )


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Working from home and nursing a bruised coccyx.  I hope its just a bruise...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Working from home and nursing a bruised coccyx.  I hope its just a bruise...



Ouch!  Hopefully you're resting comfortably in a nice soft chair then


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 11, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Working from home and nursing a bruised coccyx.  I hope its just a bruise...


That's a pain in the ass.  

I'm "working" from home today again also.  It's nice and quiet here.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Ouch!  Hopefully you're resting comfortably in a nice soft chair then



Already flipped the AC on and am sitting on the chair and ottoman.


----------



## marcski (Aug 11, 2009)

Eating a yummy toasted salt bagel with butter and a cup of green tea....trying to get into some work at the office.  

It's so freaking hot outside today....I tried to go for a road ride this morning...had to cut it short...only 15 miles 55 mins and it felt like my tires were melting and getting stuck to the pavement.  Brutal!


----------



## severine (Aug 11, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Working from home and nursing a bruised coccyx.  I hope its just a bruise...



You bruised your butt? Poor Grassi.... 

Just finished vacuuming. Going to mop and then see if I can get the bitch in for a shave-down. She's pretty matted and is very overdue.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2009)

in charge of the office..eating pretzals..my brain hurts..the phone keeps ringing..I guess it's good that business is brisk but I want a slow day..so I can catch up on 78 unread threads on here..


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2009)

Going to sleep... Good night...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2009)

time to fill up the camelback and go for a RAW


----------



## severine (Aug 11, 2009)

Kids are finally in bed. Going to get into mine and watch some back episodes of "Dead Like Me" on Hulu. Drinking the LT Blackberry Wheat tonight.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2009)

Gettin' ready for some shut eye


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2009)

Going out for some chicken and beer... very popular in Korea...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2009)

About to hope in the shower..before I get all sweaty...a big day of deliveries..I'm helping with deliveries the next three days..with the rainy pattern over, cemetery foundations are being installed at a fast pace.  Gonna push that rock out with my cock out..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2009)

dmc said:


> Going out for some chicken and beer... very popular in Korea...



also popular in Atlanta..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 12, 2009)

Caffeinating my self. Going to work from home again today, unless something comes up.  All the big bosses should be in a budget meeting for most of the day so it should stay quiet.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2009)

Trying to search the web and figure out what bike computer I want to get in between stabbing folks with needles and cutting some holes in their teeth


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 12, 2009)

breakfast: maple walnut oatmeal w/ blueberries  n' bananas  and hazlenut decaf  with slice of pumpernickel toast w/the Queens homemade strawberry jam -----------------surfin az


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Working from home and nursing a bruised coccyx.  I hope its just a bruise...



Still feeling really sore.  Looks like another day working from home broken up my a doctors appointment.  :-(


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 12, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying to search the web and figure out what bike computer I want to get in between stabbing folks with needles and cutting some holes in their teeth


I'm using something similar to this one (older model) http://www.rei.com/product/736952.  I like it.  It's very secure on the bike.

I had this one but wasn't very happy with it off-road because it kept falling off the bike.
http://www.rei.com/product/786490


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Still feeling really sore.  Looks like another day working from home broken up my a doctors appointment.  :-(



I just made an apt. with my doc to get my coccyx checked out this afternoon.  Woo hoo!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I just made an apt. with my doc to get my coccyx checked out this afternoon.  Woo hoo!



Hopefully you don't have a crack in your coccyx


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2009)

Back from a long day of deliveries..then hit up the diner..now surfing the net..in the AC..need a shower badly for the sake of society..probably hit the bar a little later on..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 12, 2009)

Packing up for my road trip to Kentucky.


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2009)

Working at the hotel in Seoul...  Frantically...
Hoping to get done today so we can tke a trip up t the Korean DMZ tomorrow...


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2009)

Feeling like death warmed over. Caught a cold from one of my kids. Head feels like it's going to explode, throat hurts from the post-nasal drip, and I'm exhausted. My back also hurts from my sciatica acting up so I'm not doing too well tonight. Can't wait for the kids to head to bed. I was supposed to do a business conference call at 9PM but I think I'm heading to bed instead.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2009)

Just laughing about the fact that my first patient today felt it was fine to show up 45 mniutes late to an hour long appointment just to tell me that he couldn't make it all the while he was talking on his cell phone


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2009)

Lying in bed sick. The kids are probably destroying the house. I don't care.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 13, 2009)

On a conference call from home, then heading into the office until 3pm.  It's Friday for me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Still nursing my coccyx at home.  The doc is supposed to call with the results of my x-ray this morning.  Hope nothing is fractured...


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Still nursing my coccyx at home.  The doc is supposed to call with the results of my x-ray this morning.  Hope nothing is fractured...


I love having the ability to work from home.  I never use my sick days because of this...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I love having the ability to work from home.  I never use my sick days because of this...



I hear you.  I would have burned a number of sick days this week just because the commute would have killed my ass.  Instead I have been vertical all week clanking away on my PC and gettin' work done.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2009)

hope all goes well Grassi   how;d u do it anyway???


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> hope all goes well Grassi   how;d u do it anyway???



i was trying to ride an elevated 6-8" wide log on my mountain bike.  i lost my balance and rolled off.  my coccyx hit the nose of my saddle before my feet hit the ground.  i finished the ride and hit a few rollers after that.  once the adrenaline wore off i had me one sore rump.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i was trying to ride an elevated 6-8" wide log on my mountain bike.  i lost my balance and rolled off.  my coccyx hit the nose of my saddle before my feet hit the ground.  i finished the ride and hit a few rollers after that.  once the adrenaline wore off i had me one sore rump.


I did this about three or four weeks ago.
I had a combination of bruises on my @ss that resembled the nose of the saddle as well as the side, curved and harsh.
I know I bruised my tailbone, but its starting to feel better now.

I went into that ride with the attitude that I was going to make that trail my B!tch, but the trail put the smack down on me and said, "Who's the B!tch now baby!!"


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 13, 2009)

Sitting at my desk wishing I was anywhere else.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I did this about three or four weeks ago.
> I had a combination of bruises on my @ss that resembled the nose of the saddle as well as the side, curved and harsh.
> I know I bruised my tailbone, but its starting to feel better now.
> 
> I went into that ride with the attitude that I was going to make that trail my B!tch, but the trail put the smack down on me and said, "Who's the B!tch now baby!!"



I haven't had any visible bruising.  At least that's what my wife tells me.    Hoping to get back in the saddle soon.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I haven't had any visible bruising. * At least that's what my wife tells me.*   Hoping to get back in the saddle soon.


I won't post what my husband said about the bruising, or .........well.......I guess I don't have to explain. 


What am I doing right now?
I'm wondering why I pay for an effing cell phone for my husband.  He never seems to answer it when there is a crisis!!!
I'm also wondering why this customer keeps calling me about his crisis, when I have clearly told him that I'm working on getting my guys there and his persistence is not going to make it happen quicker, but instead, tie me up so I can't do what I need to get my guys there!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Just back from a 2 miler in high 80's temp wise had .   great.   pulse and bp --- the docs have put me into Cardiac rehab phase II  aerbic rehab TWO WEEK EARLY.  I start tomorrow 

altho i did something stupid this week they told me i could play my guitars.   Well being the AH that i can be i rocked out strong for an hour . My Gibson is a heavy bitch and i'm not supposed t o really use my arms too much yet cuz the chest incision takes, 6 month to heal  ie no push up , no lite weight  no yoga, nothing cuz the incision is GLUED these days not stitiched .

Well i got a wicked muscle ache on my  guitar picking side still got it ---- guess muscles atrophy in a month huh ??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2009)

Back from Deliverys in dirty Jersey..it was raining like a Mo-fo...I was a hop skip and a jump from casa Root..


----------



## WJenness (Aug 13, 2009)

Watching the clock tick slowly... heading out to see O.A.R. tonight, so I can't wait to get out of here...

Just spoke with the body shop... looking at the end of next week before I get my car back...

-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Watching the clock tick slowly... heading out to see O.A.R. tonight, so I can't wait to get out of here...
> 
> Just spoke with the body shop... looking at the end of next week before I get my car back...
> 
> -w



Nice on the O.A.R.  Where are they playing?  They were just in Hartford.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice on the O.A.R.  Where are they playing?  They were just in Hartford.



Bank of America pavilion in Boston (tonight and tomorrow).

Looking forward to hanging out, singing at the top of my lungs and drinking heavily with friends... because hell... my car is in the shop until late next week so I'm not driving!

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Watching the clock tick slowly... heading out to see O.A.R. tonight, so I can't wait to get out of here...
> 
> Just spoke with the body shop... looking at the end of next week before I get my car back...
> 
> -w



O.A.R.????  What does that stand for..never heard of them..right now I'm back at my place eating chili dogs..


----------



## WJenness (Aug 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.A.R.????  What does that stand for..never heard of them..right now I'm back at my place eating chili dogs..



http://www.ofarevolution.com/

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2009)

WJenness said:


> http://www.ofarevolution.com/
> 
> -w




Thanks..have fun..I'm really only familiar with mainstream bands..I looked them up on Wikipedia and I guess they are mainstream but more on VH1...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2009)

Constantly being amazed by the new things I learn every day.  Today's tidbit was that a single quarter, when flung properly by one's Uncles can completely shear off a 14 year olds front tooth almost to the gumline


----------



## WJenness (Aug 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Constantly being amazed by the new things I learn every day.  Today's tidbit was that a single quarter, when flung properly by one's Uncles can completely shear off a 14 year olds front tooth almost to the gumline



That's amazing! Do you have any nephews to try it out on? (In the interests of science of course). 

-w


----------



## ccskier (Aug 13, 2009)

Sitting in lovely cape cod traffic, peiple even have figured out the "short cuts" on lovely rainy cape cod days.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2009)

ccskier said:


> Sitting in lovely cape cod traffic, peiple even have figured out the "short cuts" on lovely rainy cape cod days.



Isn't Shrivers funeral or wake there today?


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Constantly being amazed by the new things I learn every day.  Today's tidbit was that a single quarter, when flung properly by one's Uncles can completely shear off a 14 year olds front tooth almost to the gumline


They don't teach you that in dental school?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2009)

chatting with random people on facebook..and thinking about going to the bar tonight to hang out with Frank..,my 83 year old wingman but I need to take a shower..I'm a little musky


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2009)

WJenness said:


> That's amazing! Do you have any nephews to try it out on? (In the interests of science of course).
> 
> -w



I'll put them on notice! :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> They don't teach you that in dental school?



Not an actual quarter as the guilty item, but the game of quarters as a causative agent DEFINATELY gets mentioned! :lol:

Right now I'm trying to decide if a stop at the package store is needed on the way home.  The beer fridge is plenty full, but my taste buds are feeling like trying something new


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Right now I'm trying to decide if a stop at the package store is needed on the way home.  The beer fridge is plenty full, but my taste buds are feeling like trying something new



That happens to me all the time.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> That happens to me all the time.



Atleast I know I'm not alone with my thoughts! :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Atleast I know I'm not alone with my thoughts! :lol:


That's what I was thinking....oh wait

Should be interesting at the Mount Snow Brewers Fest :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> That's what I was thinking....oh wait
> 
> Should be interesting at the Mount Snow Brewers Fest :beer:



Yup, with probably over 70 different "descisions" to choose from! :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok we off to Kentucky. Just took a Benedryl and enjoyed a Sam Adams Boston Lager.  Gonna take a good nap in the car until we switch drivers around midnight.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2009)

Thinking that I may very well be adding to the insomniacs thread tonight   Too much stuff racing through all the neurons located between my ears tonight


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Just crossed Polish Mt (elev 1246)on I-68 in  Maryland. I'm about to take over the driving.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Near Milton, WV on I-64. Stopped at a Sheetz which is maybe the nicest gas station I've ever been at.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Near Milton, WV on I-64. Stopped at a Sheetz which is maybe the nicest gas station I've ever been at.



Wow..how long is the drive from NJ to Kentucky?  Right now getting ready for work..


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Near Milton, WV on I-64. Stopped at a Sheetz which is maybe the nicest gas station I've ever been at.



Sheetz are the shit.  They have everything.  Their breakfast sandwiches are good stuff.  I had a chicken and biscuit when we were down in VA.  Keep 'er between the ditches Root.


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2009)

Getting ready to head to the NY Aquarium and Brighton Beach/Coney Island today.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2009)

Getting one of the 3 Katy Perry songs that the XM station we have on in the office overplays all day long stuck in my head


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Getting one of the 3 Katy Perry songs that the XM station we have on in the office overplays all day long stuck in my head



"I Kissed A Girl"?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2009)

severine said:


> "I Kissed A Girl"?



Does Brian know about this??? :lol: 

Actually it's "Hot and Cold" that's stuck between the ears now, with likely "Waking up in Vegas" coming through the speakers in the next 30 minutes 

Yesterday was even tougher as if they weren't in the overplay of Katy Perry mode it was all about Kelly Clarkson who was in studio apparently at Sirius/XM doing interviews with any DJ that she could talk to


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..how long is the drive from NJ to Kentucky?  Right now getting ready for work..


including rest stops, just about 13 hours.

We just got here. Nap time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> including rest stops, just about 13 hours.
> 
> We just got here. Nap time.



you're just there for the weekend?

I'm back from deliveries..gonna work another hour and it's the weekend..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2009)

Finishing up the paperwork of the day.  Gotta quickly meet with the Computer Systems rep and sign a purchase agreement for some new machines for a couple of extra rooms and then off to the golf course!


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 14, 2009)

Finally it looks like a nice weekend from start to finish.  Almost completed daily chores then it is out on to the water for the weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hammer (Aug 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Getting one of the 3 Katy Perry songs that the XM station we have on in the office overplays all day long stuck in my head


You have the wrong station on...how about Octane? ;-)


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you're just there for the weekend?



We're leaving on Sunday, and will arrive home around o'dark ugly on Monday.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 14, 2009)

Watching the clock crawl along... Nice friday afternoons in the summer kill me to be at work... and I can't even sneak out early thanks to my lack of a car :-/

-w


----------



## hammer (Aug 14, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Watching the clock crawl along... Nice friday afternoons in the summer kill me to be at work... and I can't even sneak out early thanks to my lack of a car :-/
> 
> -w


FWIW my wife has the new ride today, so I'm driving the 11YO car to make sure it will be good for our trip north this weekend.  Of course, I can't complain...I got to drive it the last 4 days. :smile:


----------



## WJenness (Aug 14, 2009)

hammer said:


> FWIW my wife has the new ride today, so I'm driving the 11YO car to make sure it will be good for our trip north this weekend.  Of course, I can't complain...I got to drive it the last 4 days. :smile:



I share your pain...

My chariot to work this morning was my girlfriend's 99 Ford Escort with a sloppy shifter (gotta search a little bit for second gear at this point), no air conditioning, and an almost totally rusted out muffler (we're saving to replace it soon... if it makes it through the winter it'll be a miracle)...

If my luck works out, I may get to borrow a friend's '98 Ford Contour SVT until my car's back... I already tried to borrow it once as it had just been sitting in her driveway... Unfortunately, it had sat long enough (since early March) that one of the brake calipers seized... she had me drop it at her mechanic's garage on Wed night... and it might be ready tonight...

Cars are fun.

-w (who thinks it should be WAY later than 3:27PM)


----------



## hammer (Aug 14, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I share your pain...
> 
> My chariot to work this morning was my girlfriend's 99 Ford Escort with a sloppy shifter (gotta search a little bit for second gear at this point), no air conditioning, and an almost totally rusted out muffler (we're saving to replace it soon... if it makes it through the winter it'll be a miracle)...
> 
> ...


No, your pain is worse...the AC in my old car works just fine and the biggest problem (on the surface) is the steady Check Engine light...


----------



## WJenness (Aug 14, 2009)

hammer said:


> No, your pain is worse...the AC in my old car works just fine and the biggest problem (on the surface) is the steady Check Engine light...



Oh... the A/C doesn't work in the Contour either...

But it's short term pain... I should have my A4 back this time next week...

And the gf and I have started looking at cars for her... When we first started talking about the fact that we need to replace hers, she said 'ok, but I don't want some lame car...'

So far on the list of things she likes the looks / feel of:
Saab 93 (She wants the aero)
Audi A5 (she was very disappointed when I mentioned she probably couldn't find a reasonably priced one of these yet as they have only been out for a year)
Audi A4
Audi A3
Audi TT
BMW 3 series sedan or coupe
Jeep Wrangler (Though she was disappointed with the fuel economy on this one so I think it's out).

Whatever it is has to be a stick (she hates automatics). 

Somehow I lucked into having an amazing girl who fences with me, skis with me, loves baseball and football (only negative is she isn't nuts about hockey), has an appreciation for fun cars, is a ton of fun to be around... and she's hot too 

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 14, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Oh... the A/C doesn't work in the Contour either...
> 
> But it's short term pain... I should have my A4 back this time next week...
> 
> ...




 MY man , friend  i gt one question  4 u and it ain't bout the saab  . here goes based on the last paragraph in your post and all that it represents :


WHAT DA HELL R U WAITIN  4 the good ones , the real gems are RARE    get cracken  dude !!!

so she ain't a big hockey puck so what how many chicjks even know what fencing is much less like it man  PLUS the WOMAN SKIS   - I REST MY CASE  


the warpster


----------



## WJenness (Aug 14, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> MY man , friend  i gt one question  4 u and it ain't bout the saab  . here goes based on the last paragraph in your post and all that it represents :
> 
> 
> WHAT DA HELL R U WAITIN  4 the good ones , the real gems are RARE    get cracken  dude !!!
> ...



We've been talking about it... she's still young (turns 22 this month)... don't want to scare her off... we're getting a place of our own in Dec... as I said to a friend... It's no longer a question of 'if', merely a question of 'when'.

-w


----------



## dmc (Aug 14, 2009)

packing up to head back home to the other side of the world..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 14, 2009)

WJenness said:


> We've been talking about it... she's still young (turns 22 this month)... don't want to scare her off... we're getting a place of our own in Dec... as I said to a friend... It's no longer a question of 'if', merely a question of 'when'.
> 
> -w



GREAT  ----------Best of luck  she sounds like a winner 

BTW i met the queen when i was 21  asked her to marry me within a month . Being a musician and college jock i'd been with beaucoup ladies and knew what i wanted )   We were married at 22 and 21 respectively . So let her  emotional maturityrather than her age be the facor as to when 


I'm rooting for ya


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 14, 2009)

Finished packing to head home in the morning after two wonderful weeks of vacation.

I hope my feet don't freak when I put shoes on for the first time in over 2 weeks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2009)

Making homemade pickles for the first time with cucumbers from our garden.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 15, 2009)

Looking forward to getting back to Jersey....


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Looking forward to getting back to Jersey....



Not something you hear often ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 15, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Not something you hear often ...


Yeah...the natives here are getting to me. The countryside is absolutly beautiful however.  Jerseyans are just a little more...um...enlighented when it comes to some things.


----------



## ccskier (Aug 15, 2009)

Kid is in bed, sitting on the deck at my parents house on the beach, capt coke in hand, faintly hear a shatty weddig band palying what sounds to be thriller at Chatham Bars Inn.  Island life is nice and quiet.


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2009)

Uploading photos from our trip to Coney Island/NY Aquarium yesterday. Not thrilled with these...it was way too sunny for good photos yesterday. Also trying to help my aunts pull together a trip to see "Naked Boys Singing" in NY in 2 weeks.



drjeff said:


> Does Brian know about this??? :lol:


What's bad is that I have a tendency to mouth the words to that when it comes on the MP3 Player while I'm at the gym.  



WJenness said:


> no air conditioning


I'm on my 2nd summer of no a/c in my Blazer (with leather seats)...also has no heat, needs tie rods (IIRC), and a few other smaller repairs. Not a fan of the POS right now...



deadheadskier said:


> Making homemade pickles for the first time with cucumbers from our garden.


How'd that go? Sounds interesting...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 16, 2009)

Went for a bike ride to the gym, swam, came back. Now vegging out in dark office with freezer like A/C in da house. Next few days are gonna be sweatlers around here.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 16, 2009)

just back from a 2 miler  in the mid 90's here but decent breeze along the River  Pulse and BP. after the walk was really good.  Gonna chill out and watch Tiger and Paddy battle it out in the PGA


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 16, 2009)

Recovering from a super lengthy rip on the MTB in the air conditioned confines of my home office. Damn it's hot out there!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Leaving Kentucky.  Man, life is different down here.


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2009)

Getting the kids' dinner ready while they take a shower. Then hopefully they'll head off to bed quickly so Brian and I can have dinner alone and watch a movie.


----------



## severine (Aug 17, 2009)

Back from the gym. 22 min elliptical (11 backwards 11 forwards @ a continuous running pace), 220 cal burned. 25 min treadmill, W5 D1 of C25K (5*5*5 running intervals), 296 cal burned.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Back from the gym. 22 min elliptical (11 backwards 11 forwards @ a continuous running pace), 220 cal burned. 25 min treadmill, W5 D1 of C25K (5*5*5 running intervals), 296 cal burned.



Great job  Carrie  --------------keep it going !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You'll feel better and stronger each day .

I'm going out in an hr for my first cardio aerobic workout  supposed to do 6 differant machines today -- but am restricted from using my arms for several months due to the sternum incision . so my eliptical will be armless


----------



## severine (Aug 17, 2009)

Good luck, Warp! You're doing great!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 17, 2009)

Finally back in New Jersey and very glad to be here. Getting some breakfast at the Summit diner and then I'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

In charge of the office..just updated sales figures and answered a few phonecalls..still haven't check voicemail..Just Another Day in Paradise,,


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Good luck, Warp! You're doing great!



Just back from my first cardio wiorkout --great session all goals exceeded for 1 st session did 6 machines for 10 minutes a piece all vitals are strong >

They told me they wanted an armless turtle pace   i told them i was an armless cheetah not a friggen turtle    so we jacked up the rates and paces and the heart rate still stayed in acceptable range limits -----i'm psyched


----------



## drjeff (Aug 17, 2009)

Trying to pick all the dirt/sticks/leaf debris that dried to the good sized abrasion on my right knee I got when my really sweaty, gloved right hand slipped off my right handle bar on my mountain bike and I went pretty much over the handle bars for the 1st time on my ride tonight!  (it was cool  )


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Voting "ready for snow" on http://www.myfoxboston.com/ ... lower right.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2009)

up from a nap..should probably go to bed..


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying to pick all the dirt/sticks/leaf debris that dried to the good sized abrasion on my right knee I got when my really sweaty, gloved right hand slipped off my right handle bar on my mountain bike and I went pretty much over the handle bars for the 1st time on my ride tonight!  (it was cool  )



You have the right attitude! :beer:

Back from the gym. 45 min elliptical=460 calories burned.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2009)

severine said:


> You have the right attitude! :beer:
> 
> Back from the gym. 45 min elliptical=460 calories burned.



so far today I have burned about 5 calories..the gym in my complex opens at 5AM..one of these days I'll do the early workout..

About to hop in the shower..no time to shave...heading to the office..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Enjoying my morning coffee and surfing.  Got a bunch of stuff I need to get done very quickly, so I'll be heading into the office at 9.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2009)

Getting ready to start another day of working wth the glorious sound of the air conditioners humming along outside the window next to my desk


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> so far today I have burned about 5 calories..the gym in my complex opens at 5AM..one of these days I'll do the early workout..
> 
> About to hop in the shower..no time to shave...heading to the office..


Highly recommend it. I am NOT a morning person but I had a friend who told me she exercises in the early AM because she isn't awake enough yet to protest. I find that getting up at a consistent time (instead of whenever the kids wake me) and getting something accomplished early in the day sets me up to get a lot more done--and I feel better about it.

Now I just need to get my eating under control again and I'll be all set.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2009)

severine said:


> Highly recommend it. I am NOT a morning person but I had a friend who told me she exercises in the early AM because she isn't awake enough yet to protest. I find that getting up at a consistent time (instead of whenever the kids wake me) and getting something accomplished early in the day sets me up to get a lot more done--and I feel better about it.
> 
> Now I just need to get my eating under control again and I'll be all set.



I'd LOVE to be able to regularly exercise in the AM these days.  But my wife who's training for a triathalon just under a month from now seems to have "confiscated" the vast majority of the workout time these days thus relegating me to a couple of evening a week and Saturday AM's when my wife takes the kids to the local YMCA for lap swim where they have childcare and I get to ride my bike


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 18, 2009)

severine said:


> Highly recommend it. I am NOT a morning person but I had a friend who told me she exercises in the early AM because she isn't awake enough yet to protest. I find that getting up at a consistent time (instead of whenever the kids wake me) and getting something accomplished early in the day sets me up to get a lot more done--and I feel better about it.
> 
> Now I just need to get my eating under control again and I'll be all set.


I am NOT a morning person either.  I've had numerous trainers tell me that exercising first thing in the morning is a great way to drop pounds fast.  

My problem is after working nights for over 10 years, I don't fall asleep at a normal time.  I can go to bed at 10, and I'll lay there awake until 12 or 1am.  Then I sleep until (or past) 7.  I guess I could take some melatonin for a week and try to make it work.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 18, 2009)

Breakfast then a brisk  2 miler , gonna go to my first med center board mtg since the heart attack @noon


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> My problem is after working nights for over 10 years, I don't fall asleep at a normal time.  I can go to bed at 10, and I'll lay there awake until 12 or 1am.  Then I sleep until (or past) 7.  I guess I could take some melatonin for a week and try to make it work.


Most nights, I don't fall asleep until 11:30PM/midnight. And yet, I still get up at 5:10AM to get to the gym before Brian goes to work. I need to work on getting to bed earlier... But I actually function better on 5.5 hours of sleep than 8.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 18, 2009)

severine said:


> Most nights, I don't fall asleep until 11:30PM/midnight. And yet, I still get up at 5:10AM to get to the gym before Brian goes to work. I need to work on getting to bed earlier... But I actually function better on 5.5 hours of sleep than 8.


I'm sure the AM exercise helps.  

Consider me motivated to give AM workouts another try.  Thanks :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2009)

gonna have a snack..then visit some cemeterys to check out tombstones for duplicates


----------



## WJenness (Aug 18, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Breakfast then a brisk  2 miler , gonna go to my first med center board mtg since the heart attack @noon



Have they given you your wheels back yet? Or does the Queen have to take you?

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 18, 2009)

nodriving until at least 8/26  it takes a full 6 months for the strnum to heal afte rthey crack it open to do open heart -----------------so it still a driving mr daisy routine for the queen, I have to ride in backseat bcuz if airbag deployed and i was in froont tit would split me openlike a pear D\


----------



## billski (Aug 18, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> nodriving until at least 8/26 it takes a full 6 months for the strnum to heal afte rthey crack it open to do open heart -----------------so it still a driving mr daisy routine for the queen, I have to ride in backseat bcuz if airbag deployed and i was in froont tit would split me openlike a pear D\


 
I tried driving last week. I was in full control, but it felt like I was piloting an airplane (where it takes my body a minute to "catch up" with the action) , except all the road tactile feedback was there. I don't think I'm ready to try running, I may leave myself behind!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2009)

Getting ready to change out of the scrubs and into the bike shorts and head out for another hot RAW


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2009)

Hiding from the kid upstairs. He's playing outside with my kids but he keeps bugging me. His mom just told him to stop asking for food because she's making dinner (I already gave him a popsicle and his mom gave him crackers).


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Just got to the gym.


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2009)

Just finished dinner. LOVE breakfast for dinner!


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2009)

Heading to the gym...


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2009)

Back from the gym. Did 18 min on the elliptical to warm up (8 of them backwards) and then 27 min on the treadmill. Week 5 Day 2 of Couch-to-5K so I had two 8min running intervals today and they felt GREAT! Even with already going 1.32 miles on the elliptical before starting, it went very well. Burned over 530 calories this morning, too!

Oddly, the house is quiet. The kids are somehow still sleeping... Bliss!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2009)

Just getting ready for another day in the office.  Sound wise atleast should be pretty quiet for the rest of the week as my business partner, 1 assistant, 2 hygienists, my office manager and 1 front desk person all have the rest of the week off.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 19, 2009)

severine said:


> Back from the gym. Did 18 min on the elliptical to warm up (8 of them backwards) and then 27 min on the treadmill. Week 5 Day 2 of Couch-to-5K so I had two 8min running intervals today and they felt GREAT! Even with already going 1.32 miles on the elliptical before startin
> 
> g, it went very well. Burned over 530 calories this morning, too!
> 
> Oddly, the house is quiet. The kids are somehow still sleeping... Bliss!!!





Way to go Carrie  you're making good progress -----------------gotta be pumped !!!!!

little breakfast first then  2nd cardio rehab session at 10 feel great  'cept  got a mite agressive  for 20 minutes  on stepmaster so feel a bit of quad burn yet   The quads will be in super shape by ski season tho   

I'm a little bummed by the fact that i seemed to have plateaued weight wise --- i'm mired in the same place for about 9 days =====it'll eventually breakthru but patience is a virtue i am slowly learning  --LMAO


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 19, 2009)

Coffee, internet, con-call.  Then head to the office.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2009)

About to start a debate about the benefits of fixing a few cavities with a 4.5 year old girl   Based on the unhappy noises I'm already hearing from one of my operatories BEFORE I've even gone into the room, I'm not sure that I'll be winning this debate


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

filing in the closet...then covering the phones..


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Way to go Carrie  you're making good progress -----------------gotta be pumped !!!!!
> 
> little breakfast first then  2nd cardio rehab session at 10 feel great  'cept  got a mite agressive  for 20 minutes  on stepmaster so feel a bit of quad burn yet   The quads will be in super shape by ski season tho
> 
> I'm a little bummed by the fact that i seemed to have plateaued weight wise --- i'm mired in the same place for about 9 days =====it'll eventually breakthru but patience is a virtue i am slowly learning  --LMAO


And YOU are doing great! I'm starting to feel like "me" again. I missed this version of me. 20 min run on Friday!!!

I am back from dropping off a Wildtree order. I thought we were going to do something but Brian disappeared into the bathroom and has been there the entire time I've been back (at least 15 min now).


----------



## billski (Aug 19, 2009)

drjeff said:


> About to start a debate about the benefits of fixing a few cavities with a 4.5 year old girl  Based on the unhappy noises I'm already hearing from one of my operatories BEFORE I've even gone into the room, I'm not sure that I'll be winning this debate


 And the winner is..... ???


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 19, 2009)

Finally leaving for the office.  See everyone in 10 minutes.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> filing in the closet...then covering the phones..



You haven't come out of the closet yet?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2009)

billski said:


> And the winner is..... ???




I was just about to admit defeat when I broke out my "wildcard", a roll of Dora The Explorer stickers and instaneously the tide turned in my favor and I snatched victory from the jaws of defeat! 

Right now I'm really wishing it was an hour from now so I could go get some lunch since the cupboards in my office don't have anything my rumbling stomach feels like munching on


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Finally leaving for the office.  See everyone in 10 minutes.


In the office, doing the same thing I was at home.  Drinking water, participating on conference calls, answering emails and watching tv.  Oh yeah, surfing the internet.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> In the office, doing the same thing I was at home.  Drinking water, participating on conference calls, answering emails and watching tv.  Oh yeah, surfing the internet.



Glad to see that you made it the 10 mins without having to mobile post to AZ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 19, 2009)

back from cardio rehab great workout today  next session friday.

Only bad news is my surgical team evaluation originally scheduled for 8/25 in Syracuse got re scheduled  till 9/02  so iasked if i can drive since things here are going so well . Nurse said yes but is going to run it by the team of docs to be sure ---------------------------so i hope to getbehind the wheel SOOOOOOON


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 19, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Glad to see that you made it the 10 mins without having to mobile post to AZ


Yeah, I made a few pit stops on the way in.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

Geoff said:


> You haven't come out of the closet yet?



I'm not gay..ask my boyfriend..

After catching up on some posts..I'm going back in the closet..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not gay..ask my boyfriend..
> 
> After catching up on some posts..I'm going back in the closet..


How is AtomicJeff doing? :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> How is AtomicJeff doing? :beer:



He's good..I saw him Friday..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> He's good..I saw him Friday..


That's cool.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> That's cool.



Yeah I think he's going with me to the mall today..wanna come?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

eating leftover Collard Greens..drinking a Blue Moon..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> eating leftover Collard Greens..drinking a Blue Moon..



Getting ready to lock up the door at the office and make a grocery store pit stop on the way home


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 19, 2009)

Walking over to the town pool


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2009)

Back from taking the kids swimming and out for ice cream. Making dinner next...


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Walking over to the town pool


Walking home from the pool. Swam over 1000 yards. Felt good.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2009)

Trying to decide what courses to sign up for when I goto the American Dental Associations annual meeting in Hawaii in a few weeks


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying to decide what courses to sign up for when I goto the American Dental Associations annual meeting in Hawaii in a few weeks



Bikini Model oral maintenance?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

Going for a brisk 2 miler before the humidity returns today --another bright sunny day !!!!

Got good news lAST NITE ------------------I CAN NOW DRIVE AGAIN ------------YEE HAA


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Going for a brisk 2 miler before the humidity returns today --another bright sunny day !!!!
> 
> Got good news lAST NITE ------------------I CAN NOW DRIVE AGAIN ------------YEE HAA



Congrats Warp!!!  

Working from home again this morning.  Thinking about firing up the Orion this weekend and using some of the BBQ sauces I picked up in Kentucky.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Bikini Model oral maintenance?



If they offered that one, I'd figure out a way to not catch too much cr@p from my wife and sign up for it! 

Right now I'm waiting for someone to get numb so I can "un-do" the effects of a foul ball at a softball game last night


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Going for a brisk 2 miler before the humidity returns today --another bright sunny day !!!!
> 
> Got good news lAST NITE ------------------I CAN NOW DRIVE AGAIN ------------YEE HAA



Nice!  (I'm guessing driving a car, not a golf ball (yet)  )


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Thinking about firing up the Orion this weekend and using some of the BBQ sauces I picked up in Kentucky.




Hmmm, kentucky based sauces,  might there be a bit of a bourbon/whiskey base to them


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2009)

sitting at the DMV trying to get a trailer registered.  this sucks...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

Just sitting in my office..putting off work..I have alot of closet filing to do and also a bunch of bases to check in..I just put in to take off on Monday..so today is my last full day of work until Tuesday..


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Going for a brisk 2 miler before the humidity returns today --another bright sunny day !!!!
> 
> Got good news lAST NITE ------------------I CAN NOW DRIVE AGAIN ------------YEE HAA



Congrats, Warp!!! Way to go!

Let's see... I washed dishes, vacuumed, mopped, and now I'm trying to keep my sanity. The kids are freaking animals today and they're driving me nuts. Brian's on a bike ride so once he gets back, at least I can go to the gym then to work off some of this frustration.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Bikini Model oral maintenance?



...and you know what Dr Jeff will recommend as dental floss.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> sitting at the DMV trying to get a trailer registered.  this sucks...



1 hr and 45 min of my life lost.  the DMV is a joke.


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2009)

About to dive into the *skiing* Gear Guide 2010 issue that the mailman just delivered!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> 1 hr and 45 min of my life lost.  the DMV is a joke.


LOL.. Jersey DMV used to be an all day event.  

It's actually pretty good here now.  In/out in 30-60 minutes.  

It's almost 11:30 and I've been on con-calls since 9 uke:

I'm going to make some lunch and head over to the office.  I'm not sure what I'm doing for exercise today, I'm kinda sore from the past two days.  I may just take a rest and run some errands after work.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2009)

Geoff said:


> ...and you know what Dr Jeff will recommend as dental floss.



I wouldn't mind if they were wearing some dental floss!(and not much else)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I wouldn't mind if they were wearing some dental floss!(and not much else)



That's WHAT  I'm Talkin Bout !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> That's WHAT  I'm Talkin Bout !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Easy there Warp, don't want to excite that ticker of your too much just yet


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Easy there Warp, don't want to excite that ticker of your too much just yet



Heart rate is now fraken awesome ------------------------'sides which doc u know a boy has to have his priorities and sufficient motivation in order to  succeed -------------------and fantasy is very healthy


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> 1 hr and 45 min of my life lost.  the DMV is a joke.



Hope you brought you doughnut and recliner to sit on.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Hope you brought you doughnut and recliner to sit on.



Forgot the donut in the car.  I just paced around and looked angry.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

eating lunch..not looking forward to going out in the heat and humidity to check in bases but the boss will be back tomorrow so I should get it done..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2009)

getting stood up by my 2PM patient


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> getting stood up by my 2PM patient



$75 charge at my dentist for that!!!!

Still sweaty from checking in 11 granite bases..going home around 3ish..last bossfree day for awhile..uke:


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2009)

Heading to the gym. Couch-to-5K training today for Week 5 Day 3. Aiming for 20 min consecutive running.... with a potentially-broken pinky toe on my right foot.


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2009)

Back from the gym. 18 min on the elliptical (8 backwards) burning 185 calories and 27 min on the treadmill burning 329 calories. Went a total of 3.52 miles AND I ran my 20 min @ 5.1 mph. Slow but I did it!

Now... I'm going to shower.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2009)

Getting ready for work..boss is back so I have to shave 3 days worth of growth...there will be sparks coming off the razer...feeling decent despite spending almost 7 hours last night at the bar...


RIP Belle..1999-2009...:-(


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 21, 2009)

Off to Bensalem PA for the day:angry:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm contemplating how to spend my last week of freedom before starting work full time on September 1.   My 14 1/2 month sabbatical is coming to an end.   Should I be responsible and set up a home office for this telecommuting gig or go out and play for a week?

The two principals in this company sit in Denver and Vancouver.   Epic Pass and Whistler are lookin' good.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 21, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I'm contemplating how to spend my last week of freedom before starting work full time on September 1.   My 14 1/2 month sabbatical is coming to an end.   Should I be responsible and set up a home office for this telecommuting gig or go out and play for a week?
> 
> The two principals in this company sit in Denver and Vancouver.   Epic Pass and Whistler are lookin' good.



Welcome back the the ranks of the employed once again Geoff!  Sounds like a last week of play is the only real option for you!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 21, 2009)

Getting ready for a morning of making a few 20 something a few ounces lighter and less wise in the form of having some wisdom teeth "exit the building"


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2009)

Preparing paperwork for a tasting tonight. I haven't done one in over a month so I'm feeling a bit rusty.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2009)

getting ready for 3 rd cardio workout session @10 am . We are  adding more time and resistance each time out  to the 6 machines they 've got me on .


----------



## drjeff (Aug 21, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> getting ready for 3 rd cardio workout session @10 am . We are  adding more time and resistance each time out  to the 6 machines they 've got me on .



Hope then you get to add a 2nd chip, pitch and putt session later on warp!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 21, 2009)

Getting ready to leave the office to take my parents golfing and then out to dinner


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready to leave the office to take my parents golfing and then out to dinner



Hey nice gesture there Doc!!  Hope you guys have a great round


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2009)

Planning a trip into NYC. My mom, sis, her friends, my aunts, and I are going next Sat to see "Naked Boys Singing." Just made reservations at Angus McIndoe for dinner after the show--anybody been there before? It seems to be highly recommended. Now I need to get them all to agree on a time to meet for the train in and what we'll do before the show... Nothing like trying to make a group of 8 agree!


----------



## Geoff (Aug 21, 2009)

I made it off the mountain before it started pouring.   I ate some fruit and hydrated for the last hour.  I need to take a shower and go out on the Access Road to see what I want to buy for tomorrow's Sales Tax Holiday.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 21, 2009)

Home from a long, but great day at work.  I have a newfound respect for my (new) boss and my dis-trust with him has diminished greatly.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2009)

Getting off the couch and going outside to do some yard work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2009)

eating lunch..gonna play in two freeroll poker tournements...

One at 115PM with a 3,000 dollar prizepool and one at 230PM with a 30,000 prizepool..I have dinner plans so I don't want to commit to any buyins..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 22, 2009)

Hoping that the lawn dries up soon so I can mow it down.  Uploading some pics from Kentucky and making a list of all the errands I need to run today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Hoping that the lawn dries up soon so I can mow it down.  Uploading some pics from Kentucky and making a list of all the errands I need to run today.



I'm looking forward to seeing some mullets!!!


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2009)

In bed, sick. Got hit hard last night with a cold. Sore throat, stuffed head, tired... possible pink eye, too. Oh yeah, lots of fun.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 22, 2009)

Drinking a couple of beers and watching the NASCAR boys getting ready to play high speed bumper cars at Bristol tonight from my couch


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 23, 2009)

Checking out cars for the Missus online, I thought we had another year left on the lease. DOH!


----------



## severine (Aug 23, 2009)

Still in bed sick. Stupid summer cold. Sore throat, ears hurt, congestion in head and chest. Make it go away!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Still in bed sick. Stupid summer cold. Sore throat, ears hurt, congestion in head and chest. Make it go away!



Hope you feel better soon -- summer colds ROT !!!!

Just back from 2 miler  --feeling pretty good  now watching some  golf   and also the marathon from Berlin


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2009)

Played over a dozen poker tournements today..cashed three so far and still playing in two..then when I'm all finished..I'm having some sort of Mad Steezy dinner.  I took a vacation day tomorrow so today is my Saturday!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2009)

Recovering from chapperoning my son to one of his friends 4th b-day party at the local McDonalds this afternoon! DEFINATELY wouldn't have minded if my local McDonalds was like the ones in Montreal where they sell beer!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2009)

Still playing poker..7 hours straight..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2009)

Catching up on _Entourage_


----------



## severine (Aug 23, 2009)

Sleep. Early morning at the gym for more running. Should be interesting with this cold..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2009)

Off work today..so glad I took off..yesterday I played some seriously good poker so I'm gonna rinse and repeat and play a bunch of tournements today..I just sucked out an 8 on the river in an all-in battle between 88 and QQ..thank you poker gods!!!!!  

Gonna do laundry as well..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Breakfast , then another trip to the gym for an hour  aerobic  cardio workout , then Medical Center Board meeting.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2009)

Watching some really crazy rednecks catch big cat fish using nothing but their hands


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2009)

Trying to decide if I should, for the millionth time, put the kids' bedroom back together (which has been ripped apart worse than it ever has) or take a garbage bag to it. I'm too sick for this crap.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2009)

Trying to get the taste of the adhesive from the 40 envelopes I just licked out of my mouth


----------



## WJenness (Aug 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying to get the taste of the adhesive from the 40 envelopes I just licked out of my mouth



Got any hi-test mouthwash kicking around the office?

-w


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching some really crazy rednecks catch big cat fish using nothing but their hands



I saw that last night too.  It was wierd but the fish were big.  Water looked filthy (muddy).  Strange.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching some really crazy rednecks catch big cat fish using nothing but their hands





4aprice said:


> I saw that last night too.  It was wierd but the fish were big.  Water looked filthy (muddy).  Strange.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Its called noodling.  Mans gotta eat right?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 25, 2009)

About to jet out of the office and go water the lawn


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Its called noodling. Mans gotta eat right?


Yeah, but that's why I have a job.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying to get the taste of the adhesive from the 40 envelopes I just licked out of my mouth



there's this new invention called tape..


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, but that's why I have a job.



I can't argue with that.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I can't argue with that.


Its such a double edge sword though.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2009)

Developing ass rash from wearing wet trunks sitting in the office after swimming. A little net surfing, gettin small and watching the tube.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2009)

job huntin


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 25, 2009)

Asking my bacnot to hurt too too much tomorrow as I moved four car loads of my stuff into the new house.  It's almost done but figured to start what we all hate doing


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> job huntin



Good luck there, I read that they are extinct.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 25, 2009)

Watching Downhill Racer on HBO. Lots of retro ski stoke going on.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 25, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> job huntin


good luck


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Good luck there, I read that they are extinct.



well,  it's a function of believing that my company's business model is unsustainable.  As with many companies, we've taken on water in the past year, but I don't see the bilge pumps working for more than a few years.  The company lacks the flexibility to go for the open doors when others close.  I'd rather get out while I still have a job.


----------



## aveski2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thinking about signing up for a trip to Jackson Hole.


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2009)

aveski2000 said:


> Thinking about signing up for a trip to Jackson Hole.



Do it...

I'm sitting in a hotel room digesting Indian food...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2009)

aveski2000 said:


> Thinking about signing up for a trip to Jackson Hole.



squeeze the trigger first ask questions last...

right now eating a late dinner...a hoagie from Wawa..then gonna go on a long walk..gotta clear my head....


----------



## aveski2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

dmc said:


> Do it...
> 
> I'm sitting in a hotel room digesting Indian food...



How is this for a deal?

http://greateventsandescapes.com/ski/2010/jacksonhole0227.htm


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2009)

aveski2000 said:


> How is this for a deal?
> 
> http://greateventsandescapes.com/ski/2010/jacksonhole0227.htm



Not bad...you could do better through Central Reservations though..alot of great deals and a buy 3 get one free airfare deal..consider pricing the trip out yourself first..you might save a hundred or two..


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 25, 2009)

Riding home from a Yankees game. Nearly highly upset, but fortunately the Rangers didn't completely choke at the end.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

Back from the gym. Cold has moved into my chest and I feel like crap. Still, I managed 18 consecutive minutes of running on the treadmill; 43 min total between the elliptical and treadmill and 488 calories burned. Wish I could go back to bed but one of my kids is up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 26, 2009)

severine said:


> Back from the gym. Cold has moved into my chest and I feel like crap. Still, I managed 18 consecutive minutes of running on the treadmill; 43 min total between the elliptical and treadmill and 488 calories burned. Wish I could go back to bed but one of my kids is up.



You are a WARRIOR !!  working out while sick is really tough ,hope you start to feel better soon !

I go to my workout at the cardio rehab at 10 today then again on Fri inbetween sessions we do 2-2.5 mile power walks


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> You are a WARRIOR !!  working out while sick is really tough ,hope you start to feel better soon !
> 
> I go to my workout at the cardio rehab at 10 today then again on Fri inbetween sessions we do 2-2.5 mile power walks



It was very tempting to turn the alarm off and go back to sleep at 5:10 this AM, but I know I NEED to do this. And I already skipped one workout this week (though I suppose walking around NYC all day this Saturday will help make up for it). My race is coming up and I need to be consistent. And I need this to de-stress. The kids have been driving me nuts.

Good luck today, Warp! You're doing great!

Right now... I'm going to take it easy. I already went 3.57 miles so I think I can relax with a book for a bit. That is, as long as the kids don't do anything to raise my blood pressure. They really love pushing my buttons when I have no voice. I should also be researching what we'll do on Saturday in the city to kill time before the show but I need to get off the computer for a bit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2009)

Up early, did sprint/interval work for a half hour; now at the dealership dumping more money into my company's POS Subaru.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

Trying to stay awake without the aid of coffee. I think it's going to be a coffee morning.


----------



## hammer (Aug 26, 2009)

severine said:


> Trying to stay awake without the aid of coffee. I think it's going to be a coffee morning.


For me, EVERY morning is a coffee morning...


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

hammer said:


> For me, EVERY morning is a coffee morning...



My digestive system does not like coffee.  Otherwise, I would drink it every day, too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 26, 2009)

nother coffee freak here too but decaf !


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2009)

Heading out to run errands.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2009)

Thinking about buying a Lotto ticket tonight as I just had back 2 back two of my habitual complainer/the glass is 1/2 empty/not happy unless their unhappy patients leave the office happy!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 27, 2009)

Mrs Root just informed me that in October, she's going to China for 2-3 weeks...possibly longer for a new project at work.  I'm not quite sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Mrs Root just informed me that in October, she's going to China for 2-3 weeks...possibly longer for a new project at work.  I'm not quite sure how I feel about this.



That is a double edge sword.  Bachelor pad for a few weeks....  but that gets old after a day or two.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> That is a double edge sword.  Bachelor pad for a few weeks....  but that gets old after a day or two.


Yeah...I'll probably love it into the 1st weekend, then I'll get bored out of my mind every night.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

pouring rain...getting ready to go into work and do some deliveries..yikes...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Mrs Root just informed me that in October, she's going to China for 2-3 weeks...possibly longer for a new project at work.  I'm not quite sure how I feel about this.




I'm sensing LOTS of Root Mtb reports and Orion reports intermixed with Blackbeary Wheats stories in October

Plus, if there is a bright side to this trip, you WILL have a couple of guilt free football watching weekends (small condolensce for lack of Mrs. Root presence)


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Mrs Root just informed me that in October, she's going to China for 2-3 weeks...possibly longer for a new project at work.  I'm not quite sure how I feel about this.


Kids or no kids?

Before kids, if my spouse went on long trips, I'd get bored and lonely...with kids, I get tired and stressed, although less now because they are older and (slightly) more self-sufficient.

I'll admit that my wife handles my trips much better than I do hers...

Looks like I might have to hit the office tomorrow.  If I have to work a weekend day, it might as well be a rainy one...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

Counting down the minutes until the work day is done so i can hit the golf course and hopefully get 18 in before the rains come this afternoon


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2009)

nice bright sunny day here , breakfast then my 10 o'clock gym cardio workout . Came down with some sinus related headache  yesterday still got touchs of it yuk !

Hey Doc   keep it on the short grass  i sense another great score  on your card today   --HAVE PHUN


----------



## severine (Aug 28, 2009)

Went to the gym, now I need to get ready to head out. Have to go close out a party, possibly stop by UCONN, and then meet a friend and her daughter for a playdate that may get moved to an indoor location. Sounds like the rain will be coming by this afternoon. Then tonight is my brother's 20th birthday gathering with my family.... Busy day!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm sensing LOTS of Root Mtb reports and Orion reports intermixed with Blackbeary Wheats stories in October
> 
> Plus, if there is a bright side to this trip, you WILL have a couple of guilt free football watching weekends (small condolensce for lack of Mrs. Root presence)



Maybe....I tend to slack off on the Mtb rides once the leaves start to fall.  Leaves suck for traction.  I'd rather bike in mud.



hammer said:


> Kids or no kids?
> 
> Before kids, if my spouse went on long trips, I'd get bored and lonely...with kids, I get tired and stressed, although less now because they are older and (slightly) more self-sufficient.
> 
> ...


Yup...we're DINKS (Double Income No KidS) :lol:  She did a two week trip in Dallas, wasn't really a big deal.  Somehow China feels different.  She's really excited about it.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> nice bright sunny day here , breakfast then my 10 o'clock gym cardio workout . Came down with some sinus related headache  yesterday still got touchs of it yuk !
> 
> Hey Doc   keep it on the short grass  i sense another great score  on your card today   --HAVE PHUN



The score has potential today Warp, as they apparently just aerated the greens at my course on Tues/Wed this week, and this year atleast aerated greens have IMPROVED my putting


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

Right now I'm letting some cement set in the middle of a procedure to change a component for a pateints denture.  The irony is the rep for company that makes the components said that "it's an easy process" and literally the instruction manual that comes with the new components has 32 steps!!   14 steps down, 18 to go


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Mrs Root just informed me that in October, she's going to China for 2-3 weeks...possibly longer for a new project at work.  I'm not quite sure how I feel about this.



Wouldn't you be happy to have the house to yourself?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> That is a double edge sword.  Bachelor pad for a few weeks....  but that gets old after a day or two.




A bachelor pad never gets old!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

I helped with two deliverys out in Amish country..it was raining like crazy and my feet are soaked..leaving work in 15 minutes..going to get a haircut..then going to the bank..I still haven't deposited my paycheck from 8 days ago..I would normally just wait until I get my next one Thursday and just deposit both but I have a CD that is up..lets hope I can get over 2% on the next one..I might use the interest to buy some ski gear..


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I helped with two deliverys out in Amish country..it was raining like crazy and my feet are soaked..leaving work in 15 minutes..going to get a haircut..then going to the bank..I still haven't deposited my paycheck from 8 days ago..I would normally just wait until I get my next one Thursday and just deposit both but I have a CD that is up..lets hope I can get over 2% on the next one..I might use the interest to buy some ski gear..


Can't do direct deposit of your paycheck?


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

hammer said:


> Can't do direct deposit of your paycheck?




I haven't deposited a check in decades...  Even when i was on unemployment I could direct deposit...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

hammer said:


> Can't do direct deposit of your paycheck?



I can but I like to physically go to the bank..I'm old school like that.  If my finances are good I sometimes save 3-4 paychecks just so I don't spend them..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wouldn't you be happy to have the house to yourself?



Really, it gets old after a few days.  However, I do like the fact that I don't have to put the empty bottles in the recycling bin right away.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can but I like to physically go to the bank..I'm old school like that.  If my finances are good I sometimes save 3-4 paychecks just so I don't spend them..



I haven't been to a bank in years.  My credit union offers a bank-by-mail service with pre-paid envelopes, so if I actually have to cash I check, I sign it "for deposit only" and mail it in.


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I haven't been to a bank in years.  My credit union offers a bank-by-mail service with pre-paid envelopes, so if I actually have to cash I check, I sign it "for deposit only" and mail it in.



Affinity Credit Union?

I do the same.. haven't stepped foot in a bank since I got my mortgage...


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> Affinity Credit Union?
> 
> I do the same.. haven't stepped foot in a bank since I got my mortgage...



Essex Division Telephone Federal Credit Union.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> Affinity Credit Union?
> 
> I do the same.. haven't stepped foot in a bank since I got my mortgage...



I do my household banking with Citizens Bank.   They have so many branches, ATMs, and grocery store desks that it's no big deal to do my banking while I'm out running errands.   I have a very small IRA account with them to get free banking services.


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I do my household banking with Citizens Bank.   They have so many branches, ATMs, and grocery store desks that it's no big deal to do my banking while I'm out running errands.   I have a very small IRA account with them to get free banking services.



My Credit Union has free ATM withdraws from Cumberland Farms... just down the street...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2009)

Back from riding my bike to my hill, did some dry land huckin and bump turns for a sweet leg burn. Lisitening to the new NEEDTOBREATHE album. I think I like it.


----------



## severine (Aug 28, 2009)

At my parents' house for my brother's birthday. He's 20.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

Watching The Tonight Show and trying to rehydrate after the effects of a scorpion bowl earlier this evening


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

Went on  walk in the rain..now just chillaxing..I might just stay up all night for the fun of it!!!


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2009)

Heading out to a rainy day in the city. Going to see some Naked Boys Singing tonight. Anyone who has my # and is interested--we still have 1 ticket left if you'd like to join us!  Have a good one!


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 29, 2009)

Enjoying a big cup of coffee and formulating a strategy to tackle all the chores the need to be accomplished around the house today!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 29, 2009)

I stayed up until 3am last night re-installing XP and related apps on my wifes old laptop so she can give it to her mother today.  Now she's not going until tomorrow.  Ugh.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

I was up till 4AM and I just woke up a little while ago...I already took out the garbage and cleaned up all my emptys..I would have received about 90 cents in Maine..enough for a donut at Dunkin Donuts which is likely my next destination..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Heading out to a rainy day in the city. Going to see some Naked Boys Singing tonight. Anyone who has my # and is interested--we still have 1 ticket left if you'd like to join us!  Have a good one!



Have fun at the Naked Boys...it's not raining here 88 miles west of Manhatten..so maybe you'll get lucky with the weather..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 29, 2009)

It's absolutely pouring here 30 miles west of Manhattan.  I'm wondering if the lawn is going to float away soon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> It's absolutely pouring here 30 miles west of Manhattan.  I'm wondering if the lawn is going to float away soon.



Last night around midnight I was walking around in the rain and there were streams going across driveways as the rain was coming down so steadily...we beat our August average rainfall yesterday.  The bonus for me was it never got out of the 60s and my AC is off..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 29, 2009)

I've hardly needed to run my a/c at all this Summer.  Maybe 2-3 weeks total.  Hopefully we don't have a long Indian Summer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I've hardly needed to run my a/c at all this Summer.  Maybe 2-3 weeks total.  Hopefully we don't have a long Indian Summer.



I want to be wearing a sweatshirt in a couple weeks..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I want to be wearing a sweatshirt in a couple weeks..


Just last night, I was thinking how great it's going to be to start wearing long sleeve shirts again.


----------



## ccskier (Aug 29, 2009)

Deathly hungover, eating papa ginos.  Picked up son from grammys.  Had a cookout last night, turned into a garage partay.  Total tally food booze, $200, kids stuff about $400.  My buddys and I thought it was fun to push eachother down the driveway in baby carriage, wagon, kids bike etc...  Things are always a better idea under the influence.  Son was pissed when he saw his wagon with two bent front wheels, looks like a trip to toys r us later.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 29, 2009)

ccskier said:


> Deathly hungover, eating papa ginos.  Picked up son from grammys.  Had a cookout last night, turned into a garage partay.  Total tally food booze, $200, kids stuff about $400.  My buddys and I thought it was fun to push eachother down the driveway in baby carriage, wagon, kids bike etc...  Things are always a better idea under the influence.  Son was pissed when he saw his wagon with two bent front wheels, looks like a trip to toys r us later.



A little Cape Cod Hurricane, I mean Tropical Storm, I mean Tropical Depression party?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

Just made some rice...now catching up on all the threads on here I missed during the week..this site is getting busier!!!!  Maybe I'll take a walk in a little bit..need some exercise..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 29, 2009)

Re-organizing the basement.


----------



## severine (Aug 30, 2009)

Back from NYC. We were lucky weather-wise: just some drizzle at the beginning of the day. Walked A LOT in the 5th Ave-Broadway region all the way from 42nd St down to Central Park South. Saw the Naked Cowboy in Times Square (he put my hand on his butt!), saw Andrew McCarthy with his family in FAO Schwartz, browsed Tiffany's (with no intention of buying), checked out the ferris wheel inside Toys R Us in Times Square, bought roasted nuts from a street corner vendor, and, of course, saw the show.  3 people dropped out on us at the last minute so it sucked that we were stuck with tickets but the show was great. Dinner at Angus McIndoe afterward was great. The place was deserted but the food was fantastic. 

I'm exhausted... I'll have to make the trip again since my train ticket STILL hasn't arrived that I ordered online...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2009)

laundry


----------



## severine (Aug 30, 2009)

Awake. Barely. I'd much rather be sleeping right now.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2009)

Watching the kids as my wife is likely riding home from the 5k roadrace she ran in this AM now.  Then gotta give the lawn some attention and really check and see how the mole/exlax experiment went!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2009)

Decided to just relax all afternoon..heating up leftover pizza eating some chips and salsa and drinking some Miller lite..gonna watch some Hulu and study the skiers responsibility code..later on going out to dinner with my parents..it's so strange going over there with no dog...they are looking for a puppy..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 30, 2009)

I woke up with a nasty head cold/post nasal drip this morning.  That's not stopping me from enjoying this beautiful day.  Off to assemble my deck box and finish up Phase 1 on my Man-Cave.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2009)

watching golf on TV..watching a movie on hulu and posting in the what are you doing thread!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 31, 2009)

Still have a headcold, but I have a big meeting planned for today so I'm off to share my cold with my co-workers!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 31, 2009)

Queen just went out to play Tennis with her posse , i m relaxing here can't do muchtill doc lifts restrictions but i feel good and pulse rate is really good now for 3 days -------sure hoping for some answers this week .

Carrie sounds like u guys had a great time -- the CITY is amazing  we love going there our son is in the West  80's  a block off the park   so we do a lot of  walking in that region and down into the TS district . Otherwise we're strap hangers  visiting the other great neighborhoods thru-out the city . I love just wandering around , catching street fairs  and of course an occasional show 

Root   get well bro


----------



## severine (Aug 31, 2009)

Eating some chocolate babka and enjoying my last free morning. School starts tonight!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2009)

In charge of the office again..wow the office manager gets alot of vacation time and hordes them until the end of summer..getting buzzed every minute or two by the boss with stupid questions..I'd be happy to go home and go back to bed...6 more hours


----------



## WJenness (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking forward to my Vegas trip for work in a little over two weeks.

Going with a few co-workers, my girlfriend and a bunch of friends.. .should be a blast...

Too add to the anticipation, I was just talking to my (rather attractive female) co-worker about our Vegas trip and the following two phrases were uttered that made me look forward to this trip even more:

"My sorority sister who lives in Vegas"
and
"My Leopard print dress"

This should be an interesting trip...

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2009)

Today marks 5 years at my job..


----------



## Geoff (Aug 31, 2009)

Today marks the last day of my unemployment.   14 1/2 months.   I'm digging through the huge packet the FEDEX guy just dropped off.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2009)

About see how wet I hopefully won't be getting as I get the kids through their showers and into bed!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 31, 2009)

Back from my doc 's good news the 8 hr event on friday was a non threatening event caused by breaking thru the floor of the threshold for one of the drugs ( a normalized event which resulted in a 8 hr predictable spike in heartrate  based on my level of workout intensity ) The ratye went down fri nite and has been fine since 

Easily fixed by just adjusting the strength of the drug to 1.5pills ------------ so im back on workout schedule at cardio rehab and can keep my level of intensity .

Next is travel to Syracuse on WED for Surgical team evaluation thats when i ask about SKIING


----------



## WJenness (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome news warp... You were too good for that drug... LOL... nice work.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 31, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Awesome news warp... You were too good for that drug... LOL... nice work.
> 
> -w




Thanks friend  i am a pretty happy dude now  BTW you have a blast in VEGAS man  you richly deserve  a good time !!  

Hey what big fencing events  have you got planned for the season  any near NY state ? My dad was a fencer for Hamilton College for a while in the late 1930's . I remeber him buying me a fencing set as a kid i loved it but reallu sucked at it


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 31, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Back from my doc 's good news the 8 hr event on friday was a non threatening event caused by breaking thru the floor of the threshold for one of the drugs ( a normalized event which resulted in a 8 hr predictable spike in heartrate  based on my level of workout intensity ) The ratye went down fri nite and has been fine since
> 
> Easily fixed by just adjusting the strength of the drug to 1.5pills ------------ so im back on workout schedule at cardio rehab and can keep my level of intensity .
> 
> Next is travel to Syracuse on WED for Surgical team evaluation thats when i ask about SKIING


Great stuff Warp.  Take the team out for a round after the evaluation.  

I just woke up from a nap.  After driving back from PA today, I crashed hard.  Still sick, but feeling somewhat better.  Gonna get some grub, take some drugs and try to get back to bed.  I have folks coming to see me from my corporate office on a new technology trial on Tues/Wed.  Ugh.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 31, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks friend  i am a pretty happy dude now  BTW you have a blast in VEGAS man  you richly deserve  a good time !!
> 
> Hey what big fencing events  have you got planned for the season  any near NY state ? My dad was a fencer for Hamilton College for a while in the late 1930's . I remeber him buying me a fencing set as a kid i loved it but reallu sucked at it



Our Sectional Championships will be at Vassar on Mother's Day weekend (I'll be behind the computer making the magic happen...

NCAA regionals in the spring are around somewhere, not sure who is hosting them this year... It's usually in the Boston area or in NYC... Though Cornell does get to host it at some point.

Other than that, it's mostly Boston area stuff this year (I decided to take this year off from USFA National Events as the vacation time requirements are a little much for me with the new job).

-w


----------



## severine (Aug 31, 2009)

Great news, Warp!

I survived my first class. Anybody have a copy of The Great Gatsby lying around that they don't want? She won't let me use the edition I already own and I refuse to shell out $10.50 for a used edition of a book I already own from the co-op.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2009)

Helping my wife choose a new bathing suit to order before we goto Hawaii in 3.5 weeks (and having a debate about how much fabric the suit should have  )


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 1, 2009)

severine said:


> Great news, Warp!
> 
> I survived my first class. Anybody have a copy of The Great Gatsby lying around that they don't want? She won't let me use the edition I already own and I refuse to shell out $10.50 for a used edition of a book I already own from the co-op.



Thanks Carrie!

As a former college educator  ,whenever i hear stories like that one about the book  i wonder why in hell anyone needs to control at that level ? 


I was always more concerned about outcomes ---------- i e  "here are the course objectives here is what u need to know  --------------how YOU CHOOSE  to achieve that is a matter of personal discretion  ---HERE are my suggestions  for several POSSIBLE RESOURCES etc etc etc  .  If you need to see i am  available at etc etc  We will have X  # of exams and 3 oral presentations of 5 minutes this is YOUR education i 'm here to facilitate learning and encourage the development of your potential . Class participation will be important "


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Helping my wife choose a new bathing suit to order before we goto Hawaii in 3.5 weeks (and having a debate about how much fabric the suit should have  )



I had a similar debate with my wife.  We were both in her brothers wedding a month ago.  She had the seamstress add an extra couple of stitches to close up the front of her dress to show less rack.  I was not happy with the choice...  :-(  But she still looked great.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 1, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I had a similar debate with my wife.  We were both in her brothers wedding a month ago.  She had the seamstress add an extra couple of stitches to close up the front of her dress to show less rack.  I was not happy with the choice...  :-(  But she still looked great.



Must be universal.  I have the same conversations with my wife all the time.  She always looks great though.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## severine (Sep 1, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Carrie!
> 
> As a former college educator  ,whenever i hear stories like that one about the book  i wonder why in hell anyone needs to control at that level ?
> 
> ...


Seems silly to me but this is one professor who wants things done her way and her way only--nothing else will be accepted. I emailed her for the book list a few weeks ago and she actually responded that she felt I would not be able to handle her class if I could not drive 30 min to the bookstore and get it myself. (Mind you, my little terrors tried to rip apart the bookstore last year and my car only gets 14mpg...but whatever...) :roll:

Just back from my daughter's check-up. Went well. She's still off the charts for weight and height but proportionate and her weight is coming down. Passed the hearing and eye exams so that's good, too. Her doc is awesome. Our insurance gave us problems with paying for my son's hearing test (and lead test!) so I declined for my daughter--she wasn't exhibiting any signs of hearing problems anyway. Her doc wanted me to have her checked out anyway though so he offered to do it free of charge. Eye test, too. He's a great guy!

On to cleaning up the house a bit and preparing for my class tonight...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2009)

severine said:


> Seems silly to me but this is one professor who wants things done her way and her way only--nothing else will be accepted. I emailed her for the book list a few weeks ago and she actually responded that she felt I would not be able to handle her class if I could not drive 30 min to the bookstore and get it myself.



Wow, she sure is full of herself. Her life must suck that she needs to take it out on her students.


----------



## severine (Sep 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, she sure is full of herself. Her life must suck that she needs to take it out on her students.



Anybody who starts saying "I know professors who do this job to be the most powerful one in the room" and continues slamming other profs is one who obviously has issues, KWIM? Still, she's only requiring 2 4-page double-spaced essays and a final exam for the bulk of the grade. There are quizzes but no other tests. Just like with any other boss I've had to suffer through, I can figure this out and get through it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

back from helping with a delivery in NJ...I just found out that tomorrow I get to leave work at 1PM to play mini-golf with my Mom and her friends two little boys..woop woop...mingolf>work


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I had a similar debate with my wife.  We were both in her brothers wedding a month ago.  She had the seamstress add an extra couple of stitches to close up the front of her dress to show less rack.  I was not happy with the choice...  :-(  But she still looked great.





4aprice said:


> Must be universal.  I have the same conversations with my wife all the time.  She always looks great though.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



We'll see how much trouble I get into in "7 to 10 business days"   After she went to bed last night, unbeknownst to her I ordered a suit that was the topic of debate (and lost).  Pretty darn sure she'll look GREAT in it as she's been working out BIG TIME lately to get ready for her 1st Triathalon in about 10 days!

She almost ordered this suit, until at the last minute she went with another one with slightly more fabric, because as she put it, in all likelyhood we won't know anyone at the resort we're staying at, and there's maybe 100 rooms there.  Worst comes to worst, I'm out $20 in shipping costs  

Right now I'm in the final grind until lunch when I can quiet the noises coming from my stomach!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Helping my wife choose a new bathing suit to order before we goto Hawaii in 3.5 weeks (and having a debate about how much fabric the suit should have  )



I'm guessing you want her to wear the really sexy one..:-o


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> We'll see how much trouble I get into in "7 to 10 business days"   After she went to bed last night, unbeknownst to her I ordered a suit that was the topic of debate (and lost).  Pretty darn sure she'll look GREAT in it as she's been working out BIG TIME lately to get ready for her 1st Triathalon in about 10 days!
> 
> She almost ordered this suit, until at the last minute she went with another one with slightly more fabric, because as she put it, in all likelyhood we won't know anyone at the resort we're staying at, and there's maybe 100 rooms there.  Worst comes to worst, I'm out $20 in shipping costs
> 
> ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

I used to always buy my ex the skimpiest things from Victorias secret...nothing like fun bags covered in silk..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in dude mode for the rest of the day today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm in dude mode for the rest of the day today.



I will be in 2 hours when I'm home from work...cough


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm guessing you want her to wear the really sexy one..:-o



Well, all I'll say is that from the company I bought it from, It's practically their most conservative suit they sell.  Heck with the size of the bottoms I ordered (and they're not exactly conservative) with some of their other styles/cuts you could make about 5 or 6 pairs!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Well, all I'll say is that from the company I bought it from, It's practically their most conservative suit they sell.  Heck with the size of the bottoms I ordered (and they're not exactly conservative) with some of their other styles/cuts you could make about 5 or 6 pairs!



What Island are you going to?  I went to Oahu 3 years ago to meet my Brother in Laws family..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Well, all I'll say is that from the company I bought it from, It's practically their most conservative suit they sell.  Heck with the size of the bottoms I ordered (and they're not exactly conservative) with some of their other styles/cuts you could make about 5 or 6 pairs!



Provide link?


----------



## severine (Sep 1, 2009)

Reading D.H. Lawrence's _Women in Love_ for my English class. It's 495 pages of Zzzzzzzz but required. Not due for a few weeks and since I already read Gatsby over the summer (which is due in 2 weeks), I'm starting with this. The kids aren't cooperating.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Well, all I'll say is that from the company I bought it from, It's practically their most conservative suit they sell.  Heck with the size of the bottoms I ordered (and they're not exactly conservative) with some of their other styles/cuts you could make about 5 or 6 pairs!



Wicked Weasel?

-w


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Wicked Weasel?
> 
> -w




Nope, I'd those suits wouldn't stand a chance of seeing the light of day (or the light of Hawaii) if I sprang those upon her.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What Island are you going to?  I went to Oahu 3 years ago to meet my Brother in Laws family..




6 Days on Kauai followed up with 3 days on Oahu to attend a meeting.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Trying to get a new piece of technology going.  This, is the strangest product test I've ever been a part of.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Provide link?





WJenness said:


> Wicked Weasel?
> 
> -w



www.malibustrings.com

Not saying which ones I ordered  Just that they were one of their more "conservative" ones   BTW, their customer service rep, Jennifer, who left me a voice mail today to say that one of the fabrics I selected was sold out sounded really hot when I was talking with her to select another fabric!  Gotta check their site again at home tonight to see if maybe she's modeling some suits on there!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 1, 2009)

Collecting my stuff..... and.... I am.... outta here!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

Last patient has left the building.  Scrubs are off, bike shorts are on.  Time for a RAW!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> www.malibustrings.com
> 
> Not saying which ones I ordered  Just that they were one of their more "conservative" ones   BTW, their customer service rep, Jennifer, who left me a voice mail today to say that one of the fabrics I selected was sold out sounded really hot when I was talking with her to select another fabric!  Gotta check their site again at home tonight to see if maybe she's modeling some suits on there!



you should add that link to your sig like the cedarworks one...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> you should add that link to your sig like the cedarworks one...



Welll, if one of those suits takes up permanent residence in my house I just might have too!


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2009)

Heading to bed.  Read 30 pgs of History and 10-12 pgs of English after class...now I need sleep.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 2, 2009)

Drinking cup of coffee #1 before I hit the road for work.  Day two of a new product trial in East Windsor, NJ.  I was hoping to finish today, but I have a feeling that this isn't going to wrap on until Thursday, which sucks because I was planning on taking Thursday off.  At least I finally feel like I kicked my head cold.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking at FEDEX to track shipments.   My work computer and leash^h^h^h^h^h Blackberry are in Albany.   Toys should be here around 11:00.   All the HR crapola I filled out yesterday are in the belly of an airplane enroute to California.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2009)

I loathe my Blackberry.......indeed it is a leash, especially when you have a workaholic boss who punches in for 18 hours a day and expects immediate responses when he sends out emails at 10 at night.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I loathe my Blackberry.......indeed it is a leash, especially when you have a workaholic boss who punches in for 18 hours a day and expects immediate responses when he sends out emails at 10 at night.


I used to have that problem, then I spent some time making an "after work" profile on my BB.  This sets incoming email and phone calls to mute, but I make exceptions for my family and friends and the co-workers I'll drink with.


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2009)

I should be doing homework...but I'm having a hard time concentrating with the constant interruptions from the kids. I should be doing laundry... and cleaning, too.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2009)

Quickly enjoying my mid morning "refueling session" - the stomach been a rumbling mighty LOUD the last 15 min or so!


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2009)

I need ear plugs....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

an hour and fifteen more minutes at work..then playing mini-golf..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 2, 2009)

Back from Kindergarten orientation. A little disappointed in the lack of MLFy-ness there.


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Back from Kindergarten orientation. A little disappointed in the lack of MLFy-ness there.


:roll:  Your daughter is a cutie! Looks like it went well!

Between homework I've been researching activities for our 4-year-old. Looks like we might be trying to get her into soccer. And, of course, lessons @ Sundown this winter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 2, 2009)

severine said:


> :roll:  Your daughter is a cutie! Looks like it went well!
> 
> Between homework I've been researching activities for our 4-year-old. Looks like we might be trying to get her into soccer. And, of course, lessons @ Sundown this winter.



Mine starts Soccer tomorrow. I might check out Ski Ward for ski lessons for the kids. It's like 10 mins from the house and might be easier to run over for a couple hours rather than hit WA. WA now being a whole 40 mins away! ;-)


----------



## Terry (Sep 2, 2009)

Just finished changing the oil and inspecting one of Stephen Kings vehicles. Ford escape hybrid.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Back from Kindergarten orientation. A little disappointed in the lack of MLFy-ness there.



I'll be doing my 1st MILFy survey at pick up tommorrow afternoon - today was my daughter's 1st day (although it's in the same Montessori School she was at last year - just moved across the hallway this year, so no big 1st day riding the yellow bus thing


----------



## WJenness (Sep 2, 2009)

Terry said:


> Just finished changing the oil and inspecting one of Stephen Kings vehicles. Ford escape hybrid.



Was it possessed? Or covered in blood?

-w


----------



## Madroch (Sep 2, 2009)

Waiting for car to finish being serviced, and deciding whether to spend an extra 65 bucks for 07 Rossi FKS bindings instead of 08 P12 for the Twisters....leaning heavily toward the PX12 as I think they will be more than durable enough and otherwise sufficient for my needs.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 2, 2009)

Really pissed at my corporate engineering team.  They've been pushing me to run this product trial for a few weeks now, and recently pushed this issue with my VP so I caved.  I origionally told them that I thought we're better off testing after labor day, but they wanted it before then.

Well low-and-behold...this thing really isn't ready for production deployment.  This takes 4 hours to provision using tools and proceedures that nobody is trained on or ready for.  The principal engineer (from corporate) knew this & came out here to do the test, just to prove to his management that this isn't ready.  In doing so, he's wasting my time.  I had planned on taking tomorrow off, but now his bosses want to come here and see 1st hand the problems and I've been told to accommodate them...


----------



## WJenness (Sep 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Really pissed at my corporate engineering team.  They've been pushing me to run this product trial for a few weeks now, and recently pushed this issue with my VP so I caved.  I origionally told them that I thought we're better off testing after labor day, but they wanted it before then.
> 
> Well low-and-behold...this thing really isn't ready for production deployment.  This takes 4 hours to provision using tools and proceedures that nobody is trained on or ready for.  The principal engineer (from corporate) knew this & came out here to do the test, just to prove to his management that this isn't ready.  In doing so, he's wasting my time.  I had planned on taking tomorrow off, but now his bosses want to come here and see 1st hand the problems and I've been told to accommodate them...



That sucks.

At least you're not going to miss a powder day tomorrow...

-w


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2009)

Reading about what made America ripe for the "final" revolution against England that actually took--the American Revolution. 52 pages down... 88 to go before next Tue night.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Really pissed at my corporate engineering team.  They've been pushing me to run this product trial for a few weeks now, and recently pushed this issue with my VP so I caved.  I origionally told them that I thought we're better off testing after labor day, but they wanted it before then.
> 
> Well low-and-behold...this thing really isn't ready for production deployment.  This takes 4 hours to provision using tools and proceedures that nobody is trained on or ready for.  The principal engineer (from corporate) knew this & came out here to do the test, just to prove to his management that this isn't ready.  In doing so, he's wasting my time.  I had planned on taking tomorrow off, but now his bosses want to come here and see 1st hand the problems and I've been told to accommodate them...



Is this pertaining to that meeting you had a few weeks back where you knew your proposal was right, the bosses agreed, but chose not to act on it???


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2009)

Wishing I could take a nap


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 2, 2009)

WJenness said:


> That sucks.
> 
> At least you're not going to miss a powder day tomorrow...
> 
> -w


True.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Is this pertaining to that meeting you had a few weeks back where you knew your proposal was right, the bosses agreed, but chose not to act on it???


No. The engineering on that project is completed and I've handed that off to operations to implement. 

On the bright side, I submitted a project into the 2010 budget to correct our previous mistakes. I was told the project was approved but with funding that only allows me to correct about 50% of what's wrong.   I've been told I'll get remaining funding in 2011.   I can live with that but the amount of money we're wasting is insane.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 3, 2009)

Completely changing the playlists on my Ipod.  I know summer is not officially over but the coolness of the last few nights has me in a different mood.  I like different music in different seasons.  The summer lists and songs are coming off.  Just a dopey example is the fact that even though I love them I never play Pink Floyd in summer.  They're going back on the pod today.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2009)

Finally settling down to homework after all the chores and errands. 67 pages more of American Revolution hw... then I have 3 articles to read for World Religions. No class Monday so the English homework is not a rush. Can't wait to see what the semester holds for me in American Studies (1830s) tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

Taking out the trash..leaving work soon..then??????  Maybe gonna pretend I'm the dude or Moe Ghoul


----------



## drjeff (Sep 3, 2009)

T-minus 2 hours until my 4 day weekend starts


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

gonna hop in the shower then going to the bar...I have two tickets to Paradise..aka the great Allentown fair so I might stop in there as well..it's hard to resist the elephant ears..


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> gonna hop in the shower then going to the bar...I have two tickets to Paradise..aka the great Allentown fair so I might stop in there as well..it's hard to resist the elephant ears..



I've been there.  Your comment about the mulletts a while ago was hilarious and so true.  enjoy.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## faceplant (Sep 3, 2009)

watchin the Magnificnt 7 on Tcm
a classic

great theme song to-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsntrG7FUpM&feature=fvw

'badges......we dont need no stinking badges!'


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2009)

Back from American Studies. I swear this class will kill me. 140 pgs of reading plus articles online AND I have to be able to respond to this by Tuesday online even though class isn't until Thursday.


----------



## faceplant (Sep 3, 2009)

severine said:


> Back from American Studies. I swear this class will kill me. 140 pgs of reading plus articles online AND I have to be able to respond to this by Tuesday online even though class isn't until Thursday.



on a holiday weekend?!
wtf    :blink:


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2009)

faceplant said:


> on a holiday weekend?!
> wtf    :blink:



Holidays have no meanings in college. :lol: 

My other classes are requiring: 169 pages (English, but not due til the following week because of Labor Day--but if the state allowed it, she'd have us there), 140 pages (History...catch up from 1st day of class... normally about 75 pages/week), and a few articles and 6 chapters (about 70 pages for the chapters...haven't looked at the articles yet) (World Religions). I have a lot of reading in my future.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 4, 2009)

breakfast , cardio rehab gym session , then my daughter and SI L and grandkids are coming in from MA  for the weekend --------------yee haaa


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2009)

Kids let me sleep in this AM.  I really need to get back to 5AM wakings for the gym though... Going to have some breakfast then head off for a homework session. B's home today so the kids are covered for a few hours.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2009)

Planning my early exit from work, browsing the internet.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 4, 2009)

"Working" from home.  I'm done putting out the major fires of the day.  Now I'm going to chill and wait for the fallout.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 4, 2009)

Back from  pretty good cardio workout , doin the lunch thing , then gonna hit some golf shots practicing the short game -------------------awesome day here !!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2009)

Bong hit


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bong hit



You working on a new vblog for the weekend?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You working on a new vblog for the weekend?



my computer has some sort of virus and my webcam isn't working..so no..

Right now at my parents house...my sister and brother in law are coming up from DC...BBQ #1 of the weekend tonight..gonna drink some Stella Artois in a bit..


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2009)

Heading over to Falcon Field BMX to play around


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2009)

Making dinner for the kids. Hopefully they'll go to bed easily so I can get some homework done.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2009)

just smoked a cigar..Romeo and Juliettas from the Dominican Republic..I always forget that you're not supposed to inhale..lol


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2009)

Sitting in my living room in VT, looking out the window across the street at Mount Snow all lit up by tonight's full moon.  Gotta get some shut eye soon as tommorrow brings a busy day of drinking at the brewer's fest! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2009)

Up Early just catching up on threads on here.. .going to a BBQ at 1230PM at a friendsi new house.  It seems like 80% of my friends are homeowners..even the single ones..I have no use for paying condo association fees, yardwork..or paying a zillion extra bills..Oh..gotta pay the rent..it's due the 5th..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2009)

paid the rent..back from Dunkin Donuts..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 5, 2009)

Brewing some coffee, trying to figure out what to do today.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2009)

Trying to stay slightly dehydrated post mtb ride so I'll be "extra ready" for Mount Snow's Brewer's Fest within the hour!   :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 5, 2009)

Back from a great workout at the gym with mrs root 

Now I'm gonna try to find a place that has my lawnmower blade in stock.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 5, 2009)

Mountaineer football.....up 26-13 end of 3rd qtr


----------



## ccskier (Sep 5, 2009)

Just woke up from a beer induced nap in hammock after bocce tourney this morn/afternoon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2009)

Earlier I was double fisting a jello shot and cupcake with pink frosting,...


----------



## ccskier (Sep 5, 2009)

GSS, that is a prime shot for you to use on craigslist casual encouters, m4m.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 5, 2009)

Replaced the hard drive in my laptop, as it was reporting errors.  I decided to finally go with Vista over XP.  Running Windows Update right now, then I'll start installing some software.


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2009)

Was hanging out by the fire drinking Long Trail Ales for a few hours. Now we're in and about to watch _Adventureland_.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 6, 2009)

Not impressed with Vista so far...still installing updates


----------



## Terry (Sep 6, 2009)

Gonna go pile some wood in a few minutes and then off to get the flooring for my boys house. Making great progress. Got the kitchen and bath cabinets in yesterday. Starting to look like a house! We just might get this project done afterall!


----------



## severine (Sep 6, 2009)

Feeling a little hungover--not fair because I never even felt buzzed last night.  The kids and I are eating breakfast and then I need to get packed up for my aunt's picnic.


----------



## skidbump (Sep 6, 2009)

Just finished planting some butterfly bushes..Actually only about 30.Yesterday did about 60.Still have another 30 to go then i can hit the rest of the plants.I had about 300 potted and needed them in ground to sell next spring.Now only have to separate,propagate,and grow from seed 1700-2000 more in April/may.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 6, 2009)

Still messing around with Vista while I thoroughly enjoy this mornings coffee...headed out soon to run some errands


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 6, 2009)

Just saw the previews for Marice Sendak's "Where the Wild Things Are". Very pumped!

"Let the wild rumpus start!!!"   :-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2009)

I just had brunch with my Mom, Sister, Brother in Law and Grandma in Bethlehem..I got to see her new independent living facility and it is straight baller...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2009)

Sitting at the beach in RI.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2009)

sitting naked in front of the computer typing..


----------



## ccskier (Sep 6, 2009)

Just don't do any vlogs.


----------



## deadheadhiker (Sep 6, 2009)

waiting for the new beatle cd's:beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2009)

going to the Lehigh Valley IronPigs game..gonna drink my face off..


----------



## deadheadhiker (Sep 6, 2009)

time for BBQ chicken and some Sam's Summer  Ale
                                                              later all


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 6, 2009)

Trying to pick out a new handleset for our front door.  Wow...so many options...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 7, 2009)

breakfast , then saying good bye to our grandkids and their parent as they go back to MA later this am --had a great weekend


----------



## WJenness (Sep 7, 2009)

Off to breakfast / home depot with Emily... Not sure what's on tap for the rest of the day.

-w


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2009)

Getting the kids ready to go outside for a bit so I can do some homework.


----------



## ccskier (Sep 7, 2009)

Sitting on Chapin Beach with son while Mom naps.  Kind of chilly out here, summer is ending quick.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 7, 2009)

heading out up river for some sun and relaxation, just back from 3 mile walk


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2009)

Homework. At one point, I had to leave it on the bench outside while I cleaned my daughter up inside. I returned to find my 2-year-old highlighting and drawing all over one of my reading assignments. Do you think "my son destroyed it" would be a sufficient excuse this semester for not handing in homework? :lol: He's worse than the dog!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Cleaning the garage out


----------



## faceplant (Sep 7, 2009)

doing some labor on Labor Day,
just sealed the driveway    :flag:

wife says i look like Al Jolsen, haha!
check it out  *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=9430486*

better jump in the shower    :lol:



.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Taking advantage of the PDW :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 7, 2009)

Rehydrating!  I'd like to say that it's JUST from the 5k I ran this evening, but I somehow suspect that 2 days of Mount Snow Brewer's Fest this weekend had me starting that run a bit on the dry side


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 8, 2009)

Rocking the morning coffee on a beautiful "fall" morning (after labor day = fall right?).  I've got class tonight from 4:30 to 7:15.  I'm not excited about that.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 8, 2009)

Assembling my "To do" list in my brain for next few days...
I leave for Vegas Thursday from work... So I have tonight and tomorrow night to get everything set.

Need to:
Drop car at body shop for them to fix a few things still wrong from the accident
Do Laundry
Get cash to play with in Vegas
Pack
Finish signing up for sessions at conference in Vegas
Work

And I'm sure there's more that I'm forgetting...

-w


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2009)

Washing dishes... need to fold laundry next. Then homework. Class 6:30-9 tonight (I feel your pain, Root!).


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 8, 2009)

severine said:


> Washing dishes... need to fold laundry next. Then homework. Class 6:30-9 tonight (I feel your pain, Root!).


I'm not thrilled because I wanted to take Intro to Unix but I didn't realize there's a pre-requisite class called Networking Essentials, so I'm stuck with Web Client Side Programming.  Why this is required (based off the course description) is beyond me.  Maybe I'll get lucky and it will be a dumb-dumb class.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 8, 2009)

Leaving work and going to the house to water the lawn.


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm not thrilled because I wanted to take Intro to Unix but I didn't realize there's a pre-requisite class called Networking Essentials, so I'm stuck with Web Client Side Programming.  Why this is required (based off the course description) is beyond me.  Maybe I'll get lucky and it will be a dumb-dumb class.


It's been so long since pre-req hell that I forget about that. Though I have to take one more Quantitative class still so I'll be feeling that pain soon enough... Ugh. Most of them have labs and are day classes so I have a hard time fitting them into my schedule and I really don't want to take them. I have no interest in Math or lab science courses at this stage of my life.

Right now, trying to read Gatsby again. Good thing I read it over the summer. The kids aren't playing nicely today and are thus inside now and pestering the hell out of me. My daughter is also especially whiny today. GRRRRR!!!!!!!!!! I'm pulling my hair out!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 8, 2009)

Realizing that trying to get something done via phone from 140 miles away isn't nearly as effective and MUCH MORE FRUSTRATING than in person!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2009)

eating a late lunch..going to the eye Dr. at 330PM..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Get cash to play with in Vegas
> 
> 
> -w



That's the toughest part is setting a gambling budget...I'm going to a convention in AC in 3 weeks and I still haven't decided....Somewhere between $200 and $1,000...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Rocking the morning coffee on a beautiful "fall" morning (after labor day = fall right?).  I've got class tonight from 4:30 to 7:15.  I'm not excited about that.



Are you taking one class this fall?  Having an afterwork commitment like that every week is rough...


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are you taking one class this fall?  Having an afterwork commitment like that every week is rough...


Yes, I'm taking one class this semester, every Tuesday from 4:30 to 7:15.  My family wants me to take two classes, and I've done that before but I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yes, I'm taking one class this semester, every Tuesday from 4:30 to 7:15.  My family wants me to take two classes, and I've done that before but I'm just not feeling it.



Take 2 and you'll be done faster.  That's what I keep telling myself about my 4 this and next semesters. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 8, 2009)

Nervous, doctor appointment at 3:45.


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Nervous, doctor appointment at 3:45.


Unless you have symptoms then there's no need to be nervous. Good luck!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 8, 2009)

severine said:


> Unless you have symptoms then there's no need to be nervous. Good luck!



Unfortunately I have symptoms(achy/sore joints after sitting for a while, especially first thing in the morning), hopefully they can figure it out.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 8, 2009)

severine said:


> Take 2 and you'll be done faster.  That's what I keep telling myself about my 4 this and next semesters. :lol:


I'm really in no rush.  I don't "need" this degree right now and I'm really just doing it just for me.  I'm sure someday there will be some payback from it.

My sister-in-law is taking 6 classes this semester   Then again, she is underemployed...


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Unfortunately I have symptoms(achy/sore joints after sitting for a while, especially first thing in the morning), hopefully they can figure it out.


Damn, I have that, too. I think it's called "getting old."  Seriously, I get that in my bad knee a lot. But in your case, I'd mention the MTBing. Maybe a tick bit you.



RootDKJ said:


> I'm really in no rush.  I don't "need" this degree right now and I'm really just doing it just for me.  I'm sure someday there will be some payback from it.
> 
> My sister-in-law is taking 6 classes this semester   Then again, she is underemployed...


She's crazy!  Does she have kids?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 8, 2009)

severine said:


> Damn, I have that, too. I think it's called "getting old."  Seriously, I get that in my bad knee a lot. But in your case, I'd mention the MTBing. Maybe a tick bit you.


Lyme test was done last week, came back negative. Two things I can think of is either arthritis(brother has it) or maybe my well got contaminated and I've been drinking something in the water that is causing it. Need to get a water test done.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 8, 2009)

Headed out to the dentist.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Lyme test was done last week, came back negative. Two things I can think of is either arthritis(brother has it) or maybe my well got contaminated and I've been drinking something in the water that is causing it. Need to get a water test done.



Hope everything turns out alright!  Positive vibes to you


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 8, 2009)

Moved the sprinklers again.  

Went to the laundramat..... isn't it great when you spend $2+ on the dryer and it didn't dry your clothes at all?!  :angry:


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 8, 2009)

severine said:


> She's crazy!  Does she have kids?



No, that's why she's going full tilt.


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2009)

Kids are back outside and I'm back to reading. Love that _Gatsby_ is such a quick read. I started this AM and despite millions of interruptions from the kids and taking some breaks to do other stuff, I'm on page 113. Not bad considering I have to take notes, too.


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> No, that's why she's going full tilt.



Exactly! I remember pre-kids when I was working full-time and going to school full-time. I think the most I did was 5 classes in one semester. It was easier back then.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 8, 2009)

Sitting in my web programming class. No professor so far, but I'm a little concerned that all the computers in here are freakin macs.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 8, 2009)

NOW the clothes are dry


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Sitting in my web programming class. No professor so far, but I'm a little concerned that all the computers in here are freakin macs.



:lol: And there's the loop they're throwing you!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 8, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: And there's the loop they're throwing you!


Indeed.  :angry:


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 8, 2009)

Back from the doctors, doesn't think it is anything too serious, but still ordered a bunch of blood tests to eliminate some things. He thinks that my hip might be out of alignment since the pain is in both legs hips and feet and with the amount of driving I do(800+ miles a week) that the pain is happening.


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2009)

In that case, I'd recommend massage therapy (by a real massage therapist ) or a real chiropractor. You'd be amazed what they can do by getting you back in alignment again. Glad he doesn't think it's anything serious, Jeff!

I'm off to class!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2009)

survived the eye Dr...survived the bar...bonded with my niece LoLa...King Charles spaniel..now eating a very late dinner..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> survived the eye Dr...survived the bar...bonded with my niece LoLa...King Charles spaniel..now eating a very late dinner..


Did you ask about getting the Lasik done?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Did you ask about getting the Lasik done?



nope..but I will be rocking some much more comfortable contacts...and as a bonus my  Geisenger insurance covered the visit 100%..sans the contact fitting..


----------



## faceplant (Sep 10, 2009)

just repaired a shutter
a _wooden _shutter that is-

ever try to get all them slats back into the little holes without the right tool?
hot dam    :angry:

but i'll still take it ovr vinyl anyday


.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 10, 2009)

Not filling out the stack of charts that are sitting on my desk.  Pretty soon the top of the stack will be in the way of my monitor and I'll have to start filling them out


----------



## WJenness (Sep 10, 2009)

Willing the clock to move faster... I depart for the airport soon...

VEGAS BABY... VEGAS!

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 10, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Willing the clock to move faster... I depart for the airport soon...
> 
> VEGAS BABY... VEGAS!
> 
> -w



Have a great time --  You going to see any shows ?


----------



## WJenness (Sep 10, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Have a great time --  You going to see any shows ?



Sitting at the gate now... not sure on the shows... I've got a work conference that's going to take a bunch of time, so we'll be trying to make the best of what's left... I'm not entirely sure what that'll mean just yet.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 10, 2009)

Heading off to the gym...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2009)

Back from the bar,,,,I drank Miller lite, Boddingtons, Guinness and Magic Hat..hardly paid anything cause I know the bartender...and just got a call from the delivery driver that tomorrows deliverys will be to risky with the rain so I'm coming into work at 8AM for office work instead of 7AM for delivery work..setting my alarm clock an hour later is the sweetest thing ever...Looking forward to the weekend..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 10, 2009)

Just put a new DVD/CD burner in my desktop and added a new case fan.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2009)

Walkin around in new boots drinkin beer and lovin the cool fall nite were having.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 11, 2009)

Breakfast , followed by cardio- gym workout session  then we head  downstate 3 hrs for The Queen's  UNCLE"S  huge 90 th birthday bash , This dude is amazing , still lifts weights , trim athletic build has a full head of RED hair not one fraken strand of grey   -- i'm telling you her family gene pool is amazing they all look WAY younger than they are --------------------------------i'm jealous dammit !!

Uncle Hank is freaking awesome tho -- very young at heart  a real inspiration 

It a surprise he'll be amazed as we have several of his WW II  buddies coming !!  - SEMPER FI    Uncle HANk--------------YOU ROCK  !!!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2009)

Gotta go buy some lottery tickets!!!!  Just had a mega,mega case finish that had about 50 diffrent things minor things that could go wrong that didn't!!  I was expecting it to take about 90 minutes to finish and it took 10!!!  Lotto-tickets today!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm watching my cat go bonkers because leaves are falling and she wants part of that action.  Other than that, I'm trying to get motivated to actually go to the office today, but I'll have to get through my 9 and 10 AM con-calls 1st.


----------



## marcski (Sep 11, 2009)

You know its soon to be skiing time when I dig down in the magazine rack next to the hopper and find the old (c. 1993) Peak Ski Guide and re-reading for the 100th time the resort blurbs and looking at 17 y.o. trailmaps....(based on that description, I'll leave it to you to guess what I'm actually doing!).    A cold shower is next as we still have no gas......the crew is outside now hopefully getting it finished...then the office. TGIF!!!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2009)

Laughing hysterically at and showing most of my office staff this Bud Lite Lime Commercial that Root posted over on facebook!

http://creativity-online.com/work/bud-light-lime-can-confessions/17218

NSFW (atleast in many offices  )


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Laughing hysterically at and showing most of my office staff this Bud Lite Lime Commercial that Root posted over on facebook!
> 
> http://creativity-online.com/work/bud-light-lime-can-confessions/17218
> 
> NSFW (atleast in many offices  )


That's because someone posted it on here...(can't remember which thread)


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> That's because someone posted it on here...(can't remember which thread)



How'd I miss that one!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> How'd I miss that one!


AZ is getting busier.  I just got caught up on the AZ Challenge Killington thread today!


----------



## ccskier (Sep 11, 2009)

Just got back from some parking lot pimpin at walgreens, mad steezy.  Got a big day tomorrow, clea up the appt and hit up the a-town farmers market.  Just keepin it real.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 12, 2009)

Coffee.  Had planned to hack down some overgrown forsythia bushes today, but I guess that's on hold for right now.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 12, 2009)

Sitting in my office all sweaty and muddy after a nice MTB ride waiting for one of my partner's patients to show up so I can recement her front tooth.  Gotta love when the business partner is off in NY at a horseshow his daughters are riding in


----------



## Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got done hooking up the replacement AV Receiver for my home theater.   I've been in "the cone of silence" for more than 6 months when my 10 year old Home Theater In A Box died.  I couldn't justify replacing that kind of stuff when I was unemployed.    Noise in my living room came from the crummy speakers on my TV set or a portable Altec-Lansing iPod dock.

I got a $299 @ Best Buy Pioneer VSX-819H 5:1 audio model.   So far, I have the TV, DVD player, iPod, and my Polk Audio studio monitor fronts working.   I fiddled with the setup and disabled the crossovers that were preventing the bass from going to my speakers.  I have some AR studio monitor rears to cable up as my next project.   

TV audio, DVD audio, and iPod all work.  I'm now in iPod mode.

It's really cool to be able to control the iPod through the AV receiver remote using the TV screen.

My iPod was playing B-52's yesterday so it woke up playing the middle of their first album.   I then flipped to some Acid Jazz; a Jamiroquai greatest hits compilation.  I realized my next door neighbor was up this weekend and dialed it back.  I now have Mozart Eine Kleine Nachtmusik going.


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2009)

Back from the Women's Tri. So glad I volunteered! 4 other ladies and I ran the 2nd trail water stop (3rd water stop overall) and it was so inspirational seeing these women on the last leg of their journey! After already doing a 1/2 mile open swim, 12+ mile bike, we saw them 2 miles into the 5K running--just over 1 mile from the finish line. Awesome!! Ladies of all shapes and abilities were invited and they delivered! (As a side note, while I did not compete I did walk about 3 miles total between where I parked to volunteer check-in, to the water stop, and then back), so at least I wasn't a slug. 

Now eating lunch....


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 13, 2009)

I just actually wrote myself a list of things to do today.... :blink:

Mow lawn
Re-load string trimmer and hit edges
Install shower/tub drip guard
Put all my tools away
Vacuum
Bike Ride

I'd better get going...


----------



## marcski (Sep 13, 2009)

severine said:


> Back from the Women's Tri. So glad I volunteered! 4 other ladies and I ran the 2nd trail water stop (3rd water stop overall) and it was so inspirational seeing these women on the last leg of their journey! After already doing a 1/2 mile open swim, 12+ mile bike, we saw them 2 miles into the 5K running--just over 1 mile from the finish line. Awesome!! Ladies of all shapes and abilities were invited and they delivered! (As a side note, while I did not compete I did walk about 3 miles total between where I parked to volunteer check-in, to the water stop, and then back), so at least I wasn't a slug.
> 
> Now eating lunch....



That's great Sev.  I know when I did/do the Livestrong ride...having volunteers run the water/rest stops is a really great thing....

I'm actually going out now to meet someone who is riding a Petition that is for the Spoke of Hope ride I'm doing tomorrow.  http://forums.alpinezone.com/62882-spokes-hope-9-14-09-a.html

The petition is signed by people and then its being ridden all around the country from person to person who are part of the ride....it will eventually be handed to congress on the steps of capital hill in washington on Wednesday at the culmination of the ride.


----------



## marcski (Sep 13, 2009)

I picked up that petition...actually its not from all around the country...but it did start in Maine..and was ridden down through NH, Mass, into RI and CT.  It's pretty cool to see signatures of people who rode with it from all around NE.  I now have it and will bring it to NJ for tomorrow's ride and then down to Maryland and DC. Pretty cool if you ask me!


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2009)

Very cool, marcski! Good luck with it tomorrow!

Done with dishes. Trying to find the motivation to do homework. Feeling kind of blah...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2009)

Just finished watching the season finale of _True Blood_  Also checking out how awesome my wife did in her Triathalon today!  230th out almost 700! And that included a "chain incident" about 100 yards into the bike


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2009)

drjeff - Where did she do her tri? I helped out with the one in Winding Trails in Farmington today. Congrats to her!


----------



## krisskis (Sep 14, 2009)

Im working...yet again...havent posted in FOREVER!! Lots of changes for me...back to working 8 hr shifts...11pm to 7am...the bigwigs at the hospital have decided that 8s save money...i call bullshit...we had $9 million in OT in 1 month when we started 8s...AND to top it off, i was moved to labor and delivery as a scrub nurse in the OR...yippee  After working the day shift for 3 months training for my new position they have decided now to move me BACK to Peds!! If these meatheads ran a business the way they run this hospital...they would be OUT of business!!

In other news...my 16 yr got his drivers permit and i let him drive me to the supermarket today...needless to say...i need a valium


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 14, 2009)

There's a f^@<ing cricket in my kitchen and I can't find him :uzi:  It's really starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## severine (Sep 14, 2009)

Trying to keep myself under control...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2009)

Watching the end of the Raiders/Chargers game and wishing I hadn't had so much caffiene at the Patriots game tonight


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 15, 2009)

Enjoying mobile AZ on my new BlackBerry.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2009)

Contemplating grabbing an IV line and hooking up a large bag of caffienated liquid to it!  I'm DRAGGING this AM


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Contemplating grabbing an IV line and hooking up a large bag of caffienated liquid to it!  I'm DRAGGING this AM









I'm trying to figure out how/where to work from today.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 15, 2009)

Direct deposit is a wonderful thing.   Corporate subsidy of my lifestyle has begun.  Wahoo!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 15, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Direct deposit is a wonderful thing.   Corporate subsidy of my lifestyle has begun.  Wahoo!



Nice ---------------glad to hear the new job is working out !

Relaxing , surfing then headed out for a brisk walk on a bright sunny day , Gotta put some stuff together for our weekend trip to my sis's lake house on Canandaigua Lake. My bro is coming in from South Bend for the weekend too should be fun


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm trying to figure out how/where to work from today.



I could use that IV bag now!  3rd dose of caffiene this morning about to head down the hatch right now


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Sep 15, 2009)

trying to get motivated to plan another year of girl scouting.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 15, 2009)

Home from school.  The class is going to be a joke.  My whole program is a joke.  I need to take Client Side Web Devlopment, BEFORE I take Intro to UNIX...but for the 1st month of the class, we'll be learning the necessary UNIX commands necessary to code and host our work.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2009)

Another day in the office.  9 More days until vacation!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 16, 2009)

Getting ready to leave for work. I have to visit two customer locations today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Slow morning enjoying my coffee and surfing the net.  Off to a trade show around 10 or 11.  I'm thinking about going for a RAW MTB ride today, but it just started raining.


----------



## severine (Sep 17, 2009)

After a morning of preschool and errands, the kids are playing on the little playscape we scored off of craigslist and I'm about to eat for the first time today. Oops. School tonight. Need to do homework.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2009)

just waiting for a patient to get numb


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2009)

Trying to find enough bumps to move the Gss thread off the bottom of the front page.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 18, 2009)

Mozart going on the home theater.  Fire in the fireplace cuz I refuse to turn the heat on in F-ing September.  Just finished a salad for lunch.   Back to work in a couple of minutes.

The FEDEX guy showed up at 11:00 with my business cards.   They say "Denver, CO" on them.   This bodes well for ski season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2009)

Eatin lunch.


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Sep 18, 2009)

drinking a Hooker October Fest


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 18, 2009)

Hergini Coop74 said:


> drinking a Hooker October Fest



i was thinking about grabbing a hooker myself. . .:lol:


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Sep 18, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i was thinking about grabbing a hooker myself. . .:lol:



Good Luck to you!  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Awake way too early.


----------



## marcski (Sep 19, 2009)

Tired too here Root....We were out late at a friend's last night with the girls for a holiday and one woke up before 6 not feeling great....

Just watched Happy Feet...good movie if anyone hasn't seen it....good family flick...some things go right over the kids head and into the adults...

Now...I'm in the morning office....ala Trek Chick!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Got the Orion going with 10 pounds of sweet baby back ribs, and enjoying a Sammy Imperial with my Gramps! :beer:


----------



## severine (Sep 19, 2009)

Back from my daughter's first day of soccer and lunch afterward with my FIL. Going to try to get some homework done before birthday party tonight for my sister.


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Sep 19, 2009)

hanging on the no poopy site and playing pirates.


----------



## severine (Sep 19, 2009)

Back from my parents' house. Played some Rock Band with my brothers and one of my bro's GF. Raided their liquor cabinet. Drank some 40-year-old whiskey that did not age well (it was purchased when my parents got married 33 years ago). Kids are in bed now and I likely will be soon as well.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2009)

Getting ready for bed.  Gotta hit the road by 6:45 tommorrow to make it upto Loudon, NH for PLENTY of pre-race tailgating! :beer:  Looks like an AWESOME day for watching 300 laps


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2009)

severine said:


> Drank some 40-year-old whiskey that did not age well (it was purchased when my parents got married 33 years ago).



I thought it was ok.  That might explain why my stomach has been upset all morning though...


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Sep 20, 2009)

Taking a crap and posting   remember that forum


----------



## severine (Sep 20, 2009)

Back from 6 hours of homework at Panera. Decided I better leave as I hadn't bought anything since I first got there. Still have a lot of reading to do...


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 20, 2009)

Rinsing BBQ sauce out of my left eye...don't ask.


----------



## severine (Sep 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Rinsing BBQ sauce out of my left eye...don't ask.


Sounds like there's quite the story behind that!


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Sep 20, 2009)

getting ready for another work week


----------



## WJenness (Sep 20, 2009)

Watching some sunday night football while the GF snores next to me.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 20, 2009)

severine said:


> Sounds like there's quite the story behind that!


Not really, I was painting some sauce on leftover ribs on the grill, and while putting the brush into the jar, it hit the rim, and a small drop splashed up into my eye.  Who would have thought bbq sauce would burn so much. :dunce:


----------



## severine (Sep 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Not really, I was painting some sauce on leftover ribs on the grill, and while putting the brush into the jar, it hit the rim, and a small drop splashed up into my eye.  Who would have thought bbq sauce would burn so much. :dunce:



All that build up for.....nothing.  Eye protection next time!

I am reading about the 5 intolerable acts after the Boston Tea Party. yay.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 20, 2009)

Giants


----------



## marcski (Sep 20, 2009)

marcski said:


> Now...I'm in the morning office....ala Trek Chick!





Danaxxmiller said:


> Taking a crap and posting   remember that forum



That is what I meant by my last sentence yesterday!!  TC started that thread if I'm not mistaken!


----------



## Sunderlander (Sep 21, 2009)

RIght now listening to the Kaiser Chiefs on slacker.com, that and checking forums like this one lol.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 21, 2009)

Homework.  I've forgotten how much I just love coding in html :blink:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

Trying to keep the brain focused on work and not vacation.  My staff loves this as anytime they bring me a chart of someone who called with an emergency, my answer right now is "have them just come right down" whereas as normally I'll give them a little bit of a pissy reply


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Getting ready to give a deposition :evil:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm definitely _not_ looking through old skiing TRs from last year, getting pumped for the season.........


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2009)

Reading 1831: Year of Eclipse. 30 pages to go and a 1-page response by 3PM.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

severine said:


> Reading 1831: Year of Eclipse. 30 pages to go and a 1-page response by 3PM.




Got enough caffiene to accomplish that Sev?   I started yawning just reading that title! :lol:


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Got enough caffiene to accomplish that Sev?   I started yawning just reading that title! :lol:



This is only to the halfway point! I had a lot more problems with my 3 chapters about the American Revolution yesterday... Hopefully the kids actually take a nap. Just put them down.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2009)

severine said:


> This is only to the halfway point! I had a lot more problems with my 3 chapters about the American Revolution yesterday... Hopefully the kids actually take a nap. Just put them down.



Good luck!


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Good luck!



Not going well...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2009)

Eating hummus and naan. Trying to talk myself into going upstairs to start pulling up the sub-flooring in the extra bedroom.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Eating hummus and naan. Trying to talk myself into going upstairs to start pulling up the sub-flooring in the extra bedroom.



I'm thinking that the hummus will win out over the pry bar for a while there Doc!


----------



## gladerider (Sep 22, 2009)

just found out GSS is banned and trying to figure out what the h=ll happened. 

i don't regularily visit here when the temp's warm cuz it's not good for my health due to propensity of this site to prolong my withdrawal syndrom after each season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Sitting in class.  The professor walked in, sat on one of the computers and typed something, then walked out with out saying anything.  I knew I should have gone for the safety meeting before class.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2009)

gladerider said:


> just found out GSS is banned and trying to figure out what the h=ll happened.
> 
> i don't regularily visit here when the temp's warm cuz it's not good for my health due to propensity of this site to prolong my withdrawal syndrom after each season.



He still lives over here: nschat.net.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

Checking out Julianna Margulies's new show, "The Good Wife" on CBS - and thinking that it won't be getting coveted space on the DVR recording list


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 23, 2009)

getting ready to go out, get a router.  Ran CAT5e from my Mac to my audio components in the basement to my networkable Denon IPOD Dock...that way i can play my itunes right from the Mac or stream Sirius through my home theater and outdoor speakers...or i can just dock my IPOD in the dock, but wanted the ability to stream Sirius.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 23, 2009)

Waiting for my Ubuntu download to finish so I can setup a machine to run Nagios here at the office.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 23, 2009)

About to go for a MTB ride on a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2009)

Totally cracking up at this guys art and books: http://mysite.verizon.net/bgstones/index.htm

Check out the videos for his books. I need to get a couple prints and a book.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 23, 2009)

Pissed off at myself. I get all the way out to Lewis Morris park when I realize I f'en forgot to put my f'en front tire in the back of my f'en suv. Crap!  So instead of a nice fall ride, I'm off to the gym instead. :angry:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 23, 2009)

Sitting in the Westchester airport about to go to Chicago. Hoorah


----------



## WJenness (Sep 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Pissed off at myself. I get all the way out to Lewis Morris park when I realize I f'en forgot to put my f'en front tire in the back of my f'en suv. Crap!  So instead of a nice fall ride, I'm off to the gym instead. :angry:



Did that with my ski boots last year... A friend picked me up at my house and drove. Messed up my routine. Packed the skis, helmet and poles... not the boots... Had to rent :-(

-w


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Did that with my ski boots last year... A friend picked me up at my house and drove. Messed up my routine. Packed the skis, helmet and poles... not the boots... Had to rent :-(
> 
> -w



Did the same thing one time up at Stowe.  My wife was pregnant so she just dropped me off to do some skiing while she did some touristy stuff.  Only problem was that I forgot to take my boots out.  She had no cell reception so I had to rent as well...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 23, 2009)

Checking out the season premiere's on CBS and packing for my trip to Hawaii


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 23, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Did that with my ski boots last year... A friend picked me up at my house and drove. Messed up my routine. Packed the skis, helmet and poles... not the boots... Had to rent :-(
> 
> -w





bvibert said:


> Did the same thing one time up at Stowe.  My wife was pregnant so she just dropped me off to do some skiing while she did some touristy stuff.  Only problem was that I forgot to take my boots out.  She had no cell reception so I had to rent as well...


I did the same last season with lift tickets.  We were going to spend a long weekend at Windham, just as we get off the Thruway, I realize I left the lift ticket vouchers on the kitchen table.  Ugh.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2009)

Leaving the office not to return until October 5th!   Gotta go home and finish packing and pop open a couple of cold vacation kick off beers! :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Working on my basement...again....off to Home Depot...again


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Sep 25, 2009)

not much


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 25, 2009)

Waiting for the wife's flight to arrive, then off to Newark to bring her home.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Waiting for the wife's flight to arrive, then off to Newark to bring her home.



Nice.  You should set up some candles and play some Barry White....



Just got back from watching some of my HS lax kids play football.  Wow.  I need to harness some of that energy.  When we left a few minutes into the 4th quarter it was Pomperaug 35, Brookfield 7.


----------



## ccskier (Sep 25, 2009)

Just got back from my match.com date at outback w/ a heavy makeout session in my caliber.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 25, 2009)

Just spent an hour and half assembling a wooden train set and table for the kids birthday tomorrow.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 25, 2009)

ccskier said:


> Just got back from my match.com date at outback w/ a heavy makeout session in my caliber.



Were you out with GSS?

-w

p.s. Mods, don't hate me... it was topical.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 26, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Were you out with GSS?
> 
> -w
> 
> p.s. Mods, don't hate me... it was topical.




It was also funny as hell.  

I'm watching "Big Trouble in Little China".   Never seen it before.  Great camp.

I'm also doing staff duty for the cats as doorman.   It's 48 degrees and the cats are on the wrong side of the door at all times.


----------



## marcski (Sep 26, 2009)

Got back from an awesome mtn. bike ride...have a few minutes of peace and quiet...as the wife took the girls to the gym and put them in daycare....so I have some nice quiet time to enjoy my tea and some yummy melon and white nectarines.  Then I'm off to the oldest's soccer practice and afterwards...taking the 2 girls to the Local Ski Shop to lease them skis for the season!  It's so awesome and totally cute...my 3 y.o. is just so psyched to pick up her first skis!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 26, 2009)

FIL's bday is today, so I got suckered into helping the in-laws set up for yet another yard sale in PA. Blah. 

I brought my textbook, so hopefully I'll be able to get some studying done and I'm gonna try to head over to Nestors even though gorgonzola said it sucked.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2009)

Watching LIVE college football at 7:45AM Hawaii time   Also waiting for my wife to "emerge" from the coma level sleep she's in right now after a LONG travel day yesterday


----------



## faceplant (Sep 26, 2009)

chopped up some wood
fired it up out back
mixing some drinks, gonna hang out by the fire

sweet


----------



## Terry (Sep 27, 2009)

Getting ready to go to the sons house again. We got the water line in yesterday, the electrician was there putting in lights, switches, and plugs, and the heating guy was there working as well. Getting close to being done with this project- finally! floors and trim next I guess. Have some final sheetrocking to do in the master bedroom today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 27, 2009)

Playing with the cats while I have my coffee.  Raining here, so my plans of doing some yardwork and mountain biking seem shot.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 27, 2009)

rainy  so surfing , reading papers , changed the gear oil , engine oil and plug in my snowblower earlier today  and put the winter  floor mats in both vehicles.  Both vehicles were winterized this week , put all lawn furniture away and did the annual heating system check up -----------------its fall baby !!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 27, 2009)

Did a lot of work today on turning my basement into a man-cave and went to the gym and swam 1000 meters.  I'm wiped.


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Sep 27, 2009)

Taking some time looking over some ski slopes maps wondering which one to hit this winter and which ones to avoid.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 27, 2009)

Hergini Coop74 said:


> Taking some time looking over some ski slopes maps wondering which one to hit this winter and which ones to avoid.



I was curious so I checked what you had written earlier on this topic:


Hergini Coop74 said:


> I don't think I actual have a "home mountain" yet. Last season I skied Sundown, Beast, Black, Wildcat, Attitash and Bear Peak, Cranmore, Stratton, Bromley, Pats. Never really got used to any mountain.
> 
> This season I would like to find a "home mountain" we can all enjoy as a family.



I presume you know about the Connecticut Ski Council voucher deal?   You have a few days to join a club and buy your discounted tickets.   The AE Ski Club does all their membership and ticket voucher buying online and has fairly low membership fees.    You also get to participate in "Council Awareness Days" at various mountains.   Looking at their web site, the cutoff for receipt of payment for the voucher program is October 8th so you have maybe 1 more week.

The Connecticut Ski Council is at:  http://www.skiclub.com
That has a list of all the clubs.

The AE Ski Club is at: http://www.aeskiclub.com/

Here's their latest newsletter:
http://www.aeskiclub.com/pdfs/2009SkiClubFallNewsletter.pdf

Here are preliminary Council Awareness Days:
http://www.skiclub.com/documents/CSC-Awdays0910.pdf

There are other clubs like Goodmen that are also inexpensive to join.

Instead of North Conway, you should consider trying farther north in Vermont since it's a straight shot up I-91.  Vermont gets a lot more natural snow so the surface tends to be better.  If you find a mountain you like, you can probably latch onto a ski club that has a ski lodge there.   That's also something you can find on the Connecticut Ski Council site if you dig enough into the member clubs.  That's a good inexpensive entry into the "home mountain" game for a family.


----------



## severine (Sep 27, 2009)

Simultaneously doing Wildtree paperwork and reading Women in Love by D.H. Lawrence for English class. I have to say for a 500-page book that can be pretty stuffy, it's also quite surprising.  Now if only I weren't behind....


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 28, 2009)

Coffee, internet...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 28, 2009)

Breakfast then  cardio  rehab gym workout at 10 am


----------



## WJenness (Sep 28, 2009)

Wanting to throw all my servers out a window.

Good thing there aren't any windows in the server room.

-w


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2009)

Writing a paper on the Rastafari. Or rather, writing a paper critiquing a book about the Rastafari. Not well-versed in critique papers. This shall be interesting.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 28, 2009)

Playin poker online and drinking sugarfree redbull......I'm up 5000 chips....


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2009)

Home from school and the gym.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 29, 2009)

Getting ready to head out for an eye checkup. Just read Tim Neville's multi part story about living in Bern, Switzerland, "It's always Sunny in Switzerland" in Skiing . The recent submission was titled, " The Cheese skis alone"....you could really feel his desperation to slay some pow.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Sitting in the airport in Lihue, Kauai waiting to fly over to Honolulu


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sitting in the airport in Lihue, Kauai waiting to fly over to Honolulu


stby.....we've got snow over here! :beer:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 1, 2009)

Chillaxing and reading GSS's sweet AC TR over on NSchat. Winter's a comin fast!!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 3, 2009)

Enjoying my last night in Hawaii - GREAT dinner at one of my favorite restaurants, Roy's. Not exactly looking forward to the 10 hour red eye flight tommorrow evening though


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

watching Red Sox. My usual, with laptop on hand.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 5, 2009)

Monday morning coffee. Trying to remember where I loft off on certain projects on Friday.  Wife leaves for China in 5 days.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 5, 2009)

Gym workout in an hr , Queens off to indoor tennis session , then  going to spend some time today crankin my axes with full amps -----haven't been playing too much since the open heart but can go full bore now


----------



## drjeff (Oct 5, 2009)

Back in the office after 10 days in Hawaii.  Dealing with a stack of accumulated patients with urgent needs/paperwork and a bit of jet lag.  Caffiene = Good


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 5, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Back in the office after 10 days in Hawaii.  Dealing with a stack of accumulated patients with urgent needs/paperwork and a bit of jet lag.  Caffiene = Good


Welcome back!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2009)

Home sick with a head cold.  :-(  Keeping tabs on work e-mail.  Snuggle with the dogs.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 5, 2009)

Trying not to through my Blackberry across the room as it's being a pain in the a$$ and not letting me easily offload a video I took


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 6, 2009)

The Queen is off to her volunteer job at the Medical Center, i finished all the winterizing projects and last nite we washed , waxed and detailed both vehicles so we're all set  

Today i'm going to chill out  take a loooong walk  then probably hit some  shots  but  most of the courses up here are wet and the weather for the rest of the week ain't that sterling


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2009)

Need to study for an exam on the American Revolution. 50 mult choice questions + long essay worth 50 points on John Adams. Then other homework...as usual. Anybody want to clean the house for me? A bit behind...


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2009)

Enjoying the fact that it's me and 11 women in the office this week, and as a result of that all of the gossip that 11 women can produce


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 6, 2009)

egg salad on whole wheat with some pretzles and a G2 Fruit Punch....crunching numbers and looking at creative financing to float a very large networking deal that would reap large GP.....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2009)

Harvesting market cabbage, listening to tunes, back from the dentist with a clean squeaky smile and no cavities. Thinking about some ghetto nachos....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 7, 2009)

Pissin an Moanin this am --   After a routine cleaning last week and gap measurement  my local dentist a good friend made me  apt to go see peridontist( an hr away ) at end of month, for an evaluation of Graft vs  extraction.

But for last 3 effin days my one tooth in question has been a beotsch  !!!  And due to location may reguire a second tooth at the back next to it  to br yanked bcuz it has a massive old filling and is mostly filling  --AARGH  

For last 3 nites can't sleep full nite , have some tender gums . My local dentist gave me a drug clindomycin to address it and some wash but it still is  nasty. 

If it drives me nuts he'll yank the suckers -- im concerned bcuz of recent heart issues , but am trying to tuff it out .

Gym workout with the Queen in 30 minutes !!!!!


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2009)

Good luck, Warp. Your dental health is very important. Hope you can find a solution that works for you despite the heart concerns.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Pissin an Moanin this am --   After a routine cleaning last week and gap measurement  my local dentist a good friend made me  apt to go see peridontist( an hr away ) at end of month, for an evaluation of Graft vs  extraction.
> 
> But for last 3 effin days my one tooth in question has been a beotsch  !!!  And due to location may reguire a second tooth at the back next to it  to br yanked bcuz it has a massive old filling and is mostly filling  --AARGH
> 
> ...



That nice little antibiotic they gave you will from a bacteria standpoint protect your "ticker" if any "fun" stuff that may need to be done to that chopper of yours Warp.  If you haven't yet, call your local dentist buddy and tell him/her about the last couple of days, sounds it it may as we say "be blowing up" on you, if if that's the case, something can be done quickly before you go see the periodontist to make things comfortable for you.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 8, 2009)

Trying to regain my composure after the line I just heard a new patient say "I was going to get my teeth fixed, BUT I got out of jail too soon!"    :lol:  I can honestly say after hearing hundreds, if not thousands of excuses for one's teeth and the condition that their in, getting out of jail too soon was a new one for me!


----------



## Geoff (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm drinking my last cup of coffee in my hotel room in Denver before wandering over to my office.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2009)

Just got back from a great day we road tripped  an hour up river to Tibbitts Point Lighthouse where St Lawrence River  and Lake Ontario meet . The color along the 1000 islands region was spectacular then after some exploring moved on to Watertown for lunch @Red Lobster  then some shopping @ TJ MAXX ski sale then back here ------------awesome scenery today


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2009)

Just got back from taking Mrs Root out to dinner before she leaves for China tomorrow.  We went to her favorite Italian place, then stopped off for some ice cream.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 8, 2009)

Watching the Cardinals blow game 2.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2009)

I just got back from taking my wife to JFK.  Her flight should arrive in Shanghai tomorrow around 5pm.  I miss her already, but I'm looking forward to leaving the toilet seat up for the next month.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 10, 2009)

Sitting on the couch waiting for UPS to deliver a part for one of my servers at work, then i'll have to go to work, install it, and hope it fixes the problem.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Sitting on the couch waiting for UPS to deliver a part for one of my servers at work, then i'll have to go to work, install it, and hope it fixes the problem.
> 
> -w



Hope your route isn't like mine. I don't get my UPS deliveries until the end of the day.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Hope your route isn't like mine. I don't get my UPS deliveries until the end of the day.


Yeah same here.  UPS usually delivers around 4:30 here but yesterday they didn't show up until 6:30.


----------



## severine (Oct 10, 2009)

Watching the Hartford Marathon on TV and feeling guilty. Due to a stupid cold I caught, I won't even be able to run my 2-mile race tomorrow.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 10, 2009)

RAM just showed... off to the office to install it.

Cross your collective fingers for me.

-w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 14, 2009)

checking the surf forecast for San Fran to Santa Cruz...flyin' out Friday night from JFK, taking the redeye back Monday night....3 days of surfing the CA coast...its the yearly boys surf trip...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 14, 2009)

Jonesing like a mo fo for ski season.


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2009)

Homework. Had a cold all weekend and now I'm way behind. I don't think I'm going to manage the 90 pages I need read by 4:30PM today. Another 146 for tomorrow night's class, too.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 15, 2009)

eating dinner and chillaxin.........


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2009)

Just got back from Cape Cod, checking email and then heading to bed.


----------



## krisskis (Oct 16, 2009)

working...feel like crap...nice to see the blue back


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2009)

Suffering from a serious case of "snow-stoke-itis!"


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Suffering from a serious case of "snow-stoke-itis!"


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2009)

I just re-insulated 154 square feet in my attic as a "test" run to help me decide if I'm going to re-insulate the whole thing.  It went much quicker then I expected, as it only took me about 45 minutes to do 6 rolls.  The hardest part is moving the 2x4's I'm using for support, and clearing debris out of the way.  I'm going to take a quick shower, stock up on more beer, then run back to Lowes to get another car load (14 rolls) of insulation so I can start this project 1st thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I just re-insulated 154 square feet in my attic as a "test" run to help me decide if I'm going to re-insulate the whole thing.  It went much quicker then I expected, as it only took me about 45 minutes to do 6 rolls.  The hardest part is moving the 2x4's I'm using for support, and clearing debris out of the way.  I'm going to take a quick shower, stock up on more beer, then run back to Lowes to get another car load (14 rolls) of insulation so I can start this project 1st thing tomorrow morning.



I'm going to be helping my dad with that same project soon.  I haven't been really looking forward to it, hopefully it goes as well as for us.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm going to be helping my dad with that same project soon.  I haven't been really looking forward to it, hopefully it goes as well as for us.


This is going to be my first project. Also not really looking forward to it.

What am I doing right now? CFD. Because that's how I roll at 1:15AM (plus I'm way behind at work, and need to get fully caught up in the next week or two.)


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2009)

Rounding up MULTIPLE layers of waterproof clothing + footwear,  getting ready to start cooking my portion of tailgating food(appetizers today - scallops wrapped in bacon, crab cakes, stuffed portabella's) before I head over to Gillette Stadium for the Pats/Titans game.  Right now it's looking like weather wise this could be the UGLIEST game out of the 75+ I've been too   I'll take really cold and snowy any day over the cold, heavy rain!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Rounding up MULTIPLE layers of waterproof clothing + footwear,  getting ready to start cooking my portion of tailgating food(appetizers today - scallops wrapped in bacon, crab cakes, stuffed portabella's) before I head over to Gillette Stadium for the Pats/Titans game.  Right now it's looking like weather wise this could be the UGLIEST game out of the 75+ I've been too   I'll take really cold and snowy any day over the cold, heavy rain!



Good luck Doc.  We thought we would have similar conditions at the UConn game yesterday.  The weather turned out to by mostly sunny, cold, with more than slight drunkenness.


----------



## severine (Oct 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Rounding up MULTIPLE layers of waterproof clothing + footwear,  getting ready to start cooking my portion of tailgating food(appetizers today - scallops wrapped in bacon, crab cakes, stuffed portabella's) before I head over to Gillette Stadium for the Pats/Titans game.  Right now it's looking like weather wise this could be the UGLIEST game out of the 75+ I've been too   I'll take really cold and snowy any day over the cold, heavy rain!



Now that's dedication!!!

I'm about to take a shower so I can get out for my homework session. Yippee.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm going to be helping my dad with that same project soon.  I haven't been really looking forward to it, hopefully it goes as well as for us.


It wasn't a bad as I thought it was going to be, once I got a rhythm going.  

There was a shit load of wood boards up in my attic.  I think the previous owner was trying to put down a ghetto floor up there, so I needed to move all of that out of the way.  Plus there was just random garbage that I needed to clean out.  

I was putting down about 100 sq feet an hour.  It moves pretty fast when you don't have to do a lot of cutting.  I started to get a head ache (probably from lack of eating) last night, so I quit with about 75% of the attic done.  I'll do the rest next weekend.  I'd say the "hardest" part of the project, was chucking all the rolls up into the attic.

I can already tell that the furnace is cycling on less.  Lowes has R25 attic insulation on sale right now for $9.37 a roll (27.5 sq ft). That's half off the regular price, and since there's a 30% Tax Credit on energy efficient improvements this year, the timing couldn't have been better.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 18, 2009)

730am here in San Fran, sore arms from a 5hr surf session in Santa Cruz yesterday, 4-6' and no one out except the 4 of us...hit the Rip Curl outlet, got a new 4/3 top of the line for $180 and new 7mm boots for $20

everyone else still asleep...we will be surfing for 9-3 today....65 and sunny here


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 20, 2009)

Study hall supervising.  36 kids in a room.  Ugh.  Catching up on a weeks worth of missed forums.  :razz:


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm exhausted and I just woke up.  Con-call at 8:30 to decide the fate of my day today...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 20, 2009)

Med Center Board mtg today at noon , found out yesterday i've got to have 2 teeth yanked out in the back of my mouth  crapola !


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Med Center Board mtg today at noon , found out yesterday *i've got to have 2 teeth yanked out in the back of my mouth  crapola *!



Efff that crap Warp.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 20, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Efff that crap Warp.



  yeah and the suckers are both on the SAME side  and already had the wisdom teeth out -- and implants are like buying a Mercedes 735   so i'm thinking "Deliverance " here   ==we'll see


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm trying to get the kids to put away their 2 tons of crap that were under the couch and loveseat.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm exhausted and I just woke up.  Con-call at 8:30 to decide the fate of my day today...


Con-call went well and I don't have to go to Philly today!


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2009)

Woohoo! Good for you, Root!

Kids aren't doing anything with the pile. I have to read. I still have 110 pages to read by tonight and 174 by tomorrow night.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2009)

severine said:


> Woohoo! Good for you, Root!
> 
> Kids aren't doing anything with the pile. I have to read. I still have 110 pages to read by tonight and 174 by tomorrow night.


Yeah...I might have to go back tomorrow though.  I'm ok with that.  I have class tonight and didn't want to have to rush back from Philly to make it in time.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 20, 2009)

trying to stay awake from taking a sleepless redeye flight from San Fran to NY last night...3 days of surfing, 2 sesh's each day, my arms are like wet noodles, everything hurts and i love it.....


----------



## drjeff (Oct 20, 2009)

Doing my best to get my butt out of the office and onto the trails for an evening MTB ride with the lights on the helmet/handle bar


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm about to install the Windows7 RC on my laptop.  I've had enough of Vista.  Wish me luck!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm about to install the Windows7 RC on my laptop.  I've had enough of Vista.  Wish me luck!



Good luck.

I tried to move my laptop from Vista back to XP... no dice on finding wireless drivers that worked under XP...

Ubuntu Linux on the other hand... no problems at all... So that's what I principally use on it now.

I still have it dual booting so I can go into vista for a few windows specific tasks (running fencing tournaments is the main one).

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I tried to move my laptop from Vista back to XP... no dice on finding wireless drivers that worked under XP...
> 
> ...


I upgraded from XP to Vista, but I keep having a problem where display driver locks up and it's starting to piss me off.  I never had a problem with wireless on XP, so if Windows7 isn't any better, I'll just settle for XP


----------



## severine (Oct 23, 2009)

Homework. I'd rather be sleeping. I think I managed about 4 hours of it last night.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2009)

Having one of those days where it seems like the clock is moving backwards


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Having one of those days where it seems like the clock is moving backwards



Amen to that.  Rehearsal screamed by this morning. (kids at 7:10 for class should be illegal) Now, everything is in super slow mo.  Don't love it.

Also lamenting the decision I made to do some private tutoring this evening.  It is the PERFECT day to get out and ride and I haven't been on my bike in 3 weeks


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 23, 2009)

on with ATT as my desktop manager doesnt want to sync my blackberry...checking surf reports for the weekend....


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 23, 2009)

I just screwed up the MBR on my desktop (running 64 bit XP).  I might be doing the Windows 7 install on here sooner than I expected


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2009)

Watching License to Thrill.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2009)

Sitting up at my place in VT, "enjoying" the rolling waves of HEAVY rain passing through,  getting ready to take the kids down the clubhouse in my complex here to go swimming.


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2009)

Reading A Passage to India. Once I finish that, I have 2 chapters of The Glorious Cause to read.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2009)

Cooking dinner and watching it pour outside, pretty warm out there too.


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2009)

Getting ready to go out for a martini, apparently. Last minute text from a friend.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2009)

Trying to warm up after spenidng an hour swimming with the kids. Unfortunately for me they wanted to spend WAY more time in the fitness center's 72 degree main pool as opposed to the 100 degree hottub   Going to sit in the 105 degree hottub in my place after dinner if I'm still chilled!


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2009)

Home from the quick drink. MMmmmmmm....Snickers martini. 

Going to watch a movie with B soon and just chill out.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2009)

Trying to wake up and clear my head...


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2009)

Back from the gym. Forgot inhaler so run didn't go well, but I did manage 20 min. Also had to stand in the driving rain for a bit while I figured out where the skunk that I saw running under my car scampered off to when I left the gym. :roll: (How's that for a run-on sentence? )

Need to work on my presentation on Hopi mythology....


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 28, 2009)

Once again supervising study hall.  They keep dumping kids in here.  I am up to 30.  Sometimes I would love to :uzi: the guidance department.  They didn't bother to replace a lot of the retiring teachers last spring which caused a severe shortage in study halls.  What a cluster.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2009)

Watching Lindsey Vonn on _The Tonight Show_ And I must say, she's looking mighty fine!   And she's got an Audi RS6 that she likes to drive on the Autobahn at 150mph!!  (My Lindsey Vonn crush got got even bigger!  )


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 29, 2009)

Skiquattro needs to party with this girl!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2009)

AM coffee loading.  Gotta get the recycling out this morning as well.  Con-call at 9, then head into the office.  Boring day over here.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 29, 2009)

Breakfast  then  tune/wax up the Queen's skis . I finished tuning and waxing mine last nite .  Did 2 friends skis a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sick!  Been up since 3:30am building a pile of mud in the can.  Not sure if it is my diverticulitis or a virus.  Hoping to see the doc today. :-(


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Sick!  Been up since 3:30am building a pile of mud in the can.  Not sure if it is my diverticulitis or a virus.  Hoping to see the doc today. :-(



Maybe too much fiber?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 29, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe too much fiber?



If anything I was light on fiber yesterday and high on fat.  Not ideal.  Based on how I am feeling now I don't think its a virus.  Just ate some oatmeal and haven't had any issues.  Should this post be moved to one of the poop related threads?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2009)

Sitting in my office, about to eat lunch, watching an 80's classic bit of stupidity. I love what shows up On-demand.

Caveman




Yesterday, my boss sent me a package. Dual 23" Dell monitors. I can get used to this!


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2009)

What the heck is on the TV in the background???

I'm trying to get the kids out of the kitchen so I can Ralph. Waldo Emerson. Ha ha. I know, I'm hilarious. For the time being, however, the kids are divying up the stash of candy my daughter got at preschool today. At least she's sharing.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 29, 2009)

Checking Surf Cams...deciding if its worth bugging out at 3 or so to grab a surf...high tide at 4 might just crush that thought...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2009)

severine said:


> What the heck is on the TV in the background???


The movie Caveman (action scene).


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> The movie Caveman (action scene).



D'oh! I feel stupid now realizing that you linked to that in your original post. 

Who thought kazoos were a great thing to give kids??? I can't get them out of the kitchen and I can't concentrate with them here! Arrrrrg!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 29, 2009)

Realizing my hope for an afternoon surf are going away with the rising high tide


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 30, 2009)

Just realized my boots match my new skis. Is that gay?

Off to BJ's, need juice boxes and bread.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 30, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Just realized my boots match my new skis. Is that gay?



Depends.

Do you now feel compelled to go buy boots to match all of your other skis?

-w


----------



## severine (Oct 30, 2009)

Back from running tons of errands, including picking up my season's pass at Sundown. Bring on the !!!!!

Unfortunately, that means that I didn't get anything done around the house today, including homework. I'm too tired to deal with it now....


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 31, 2009)

Eating at the Sunday River Brewing Company dressed up like Charlie Brown. Haven't been here since a buddies bachelor party.  Forgot just how good the IPA is. I feel ridiculous.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 1, 2009)

Watching SNL and for about the 1000th time trying to figure out what the heck so many people find hot and appealing about Lady Gaga????


----------



## AMAC2233 (Nov 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching SNL and for about the 1000th time trying to figure out what the heck so many people find hot and appealing about Lady Gaga????



Because she's from outer space....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h47fNaOb-JU


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 1, 2009)

Gaga is Fugly   prolly a drag queen 

Sore AS HELL TODAY  Pushed too damn much weight in my gym workout yesterday on the Universal --ache -- gotta back off the weights for awhile and just stay on the aerobic machines.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just got back from coaching an all day recruiting tournament.  saw a few excellent teams.  one from the syracuse area that was made up of box lacrosse players from the reservation.  sick stick skills.

watching some football and relaxing with a few beers.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 1, 2009)

Wishing I had LESS trees in my yard!!!  Mega leaf clean up today   I'm sensing sore body parts tommorrow


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 1, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Gaga is Fugly   prolly a drag queen
> 
> Sore AS HELL TODAY  Pushed too damn much weight in my gym workout yesterday on the Universal --ache -- gotta back off the weights for awhile and just stay on the aerobic machines.



Eventually the post-lifting soreness goes away.  

I'm just watching the world series after a safety meeting and a Blackbeary. #6 was totally out at home.  My wife comes home in 5 days.  I can't believe it's been almost 24 days since I've seen her.  I cleaned up the house a bit today.  I'll do the rest tomorrow.

Oh yeah...I haven't shaved since October 1st. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  She's gonna love that!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2009)

I just got a phone call from President Obama.  He said he was sorry about disturbing my evening, but wanted to remind me to vote in the NJ election tomorrow.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 3, 2009)

Just getting going in the office.  Aready did the voting thing this AM :flag:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2009)

Done with my morning coffee.  About to hit the shower, vote, then head out to a 10am meeting.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2009)

6th beer :beer:.  4 Sam Adams Winter Lagers, 2 Long Trail Harvest Ales.  Go Yankees!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2009)

Stoked AZ is back up.  I need to write my weekly report to my boss on my team's accomplishments this week and then I am done working until Monday.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2009)

Finishing up today's paperwork.  Then off to lunch, a haircut, buy a bunch of beer for tailgating at Sunday's Patriots/Dolphins gaem, and then out to dinner with my wife


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2009)

At JFK waiting for my wife's plane to land.


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2009)

Back from Boston and I feel like I'm going to puke. Bus driver was horrible; nauseous the whole way up and back.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2009)

Hanging with Jerry.....I'm a Lucky Old Sun

roll around heaven all day.........


----------



## Geoff (Nov 7, 2009)

Just finished breakfast.   Time to put my ski gear on.


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2009)

Getting ready to go outside for a run. First outside run since resuming training this fall.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2009)

Getting ready to bring in all the garden hoses, patio furniture, and random kids toys to get ready for winter


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Hitting the gym. Only a few more weeks to get in shape.  Too wet to do leaves today. Then BJ's for food.   I think I'll work on the tuning bench when I get back from BJ's.


----------



## severine (Nov 15, 2009)

Homework @ Panera. Need to write a 4+ page paper on _Mrs Dalloway_. Ever read it? It's like the inner workings of a crazy person's mind. Oh yeah, it was written by Virginia Woolf--no wonder why!!!  Then 200+ pages of reading for tomorrow night's class. Missed my 3-mile run yesterday and no time today.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sitting on my sofa wearing my inner ski layer watching Jacksonville hopefully beat the Jets.   I guess I'll take a shower after the game and do some housework before the Patriots Sunday night game.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 16, 2009)

still stoked from yesterdays 3hr surf..4-6' offshore,oil slick glass, peeling lefts for 300 yards, 60 degree air, unreal day...a few pros out absolutly shredding....one of the best days surfing of all time....very sore today, but it feels ohhhh so good.


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Hitting the gym. Only a few more weeks to get in shape.  Too wet to do leaves today. Then BJ's for food.   I think I'll work on the tuning bench when I get back from BJ's.



20 more bags of wet leaves today - no choice.  Up to 188, no end in sight.  Now I know why my Dad burned his leaves....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 16, 2009)

Starting my last week of cardiac rehab gym program but will probably extend for another month -------------i'm the lightest i've been since 1967 have dropped 42 lbs. i  feel great .

We spent the weekend downstate with my sons family as a Thanksgiving weekend since they are both on call at their respective hospitals . , Thanksgiving. My daughter and SIL and kids willl be here from 495 land


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2009)

Monday morning conference call from home, then I'm heading into the office.  It's looking like it's going to be a busy week.


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2009)

Picked up a little bit and about to do some homework.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 16, 2009)

Getting ready to head over towards Hartford and spending the afternoon teaching (corrupting  ) the impressionable young minds of some 2nd, 3rd and 4th year dental students


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2009)

Starting up a batch of chili for tonight. Bacon is in the pan right now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2009)

Just scored two tickets for tonights Devil's/Flyers game in Philly.

Not sure who I'm going with yet, my wife or my brother.


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just scored two tickets for tonights Devil's/Flyers game in Philly.
> 
> Not sure who I'm going with yet, my wife or my brother.



Got the penalty box ready for that battle? :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2009)

severine said:


> Got the penalty box ready for that battle? :lol:



LOL.  It's really a no-brainer.  If my wife can't get out of work early, them I'm going with my brother.

EDIT:  She's getting out early.  Win-Win!


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Starting my last week of cardiac rehab gym program but will probably extend for another month -------------i'm the lightest i've been since 1967 have dropped 42 lbs. i  feel great .
> 
> We spent the weekend downstate with my sons family as a Thanksgiving weekend since they are both on call at their respective hospitals . , Thanksgiving. My daughter and SIL and kids willl be here from 495 land


Congrats, Warp! You're doing great!!!

In from going out for a couple of beers after class. I think we were the only straight people in the bar but it was all good; at least we found a place that was open this time. :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Congrats, Warp! You're doing great!!!
> 
> In from going out for a couple of beers after class. I think we were the only straight people in the bar but it was all good; at least we found a place that was open this time. :lol:



Thanks Carrie ----------------------Your story reminds me bout the time as a young and naive freshman i got suckered by upperclassmen . I was an officer in our college French club and we were on a weekend trip to Montreal a full  immersion experience On Friday nite the upperclasmen went to a club and raved about the showgirls there  . So we went with them the next nite and the WOMEN were outstandingly beautiful to an 18 yr old's eyes . 

So my so called buddies said hey u wannna meet some  showgirls -??  Wow DO I said the sucker -- "she " came over was   fraken gorgeous and  sat on my lap ran  "her" fingers thru my hair.  Well i was SO EFFIN nervous i had to pee !!  So off to the john.  i get in there and and here's another "showgirl" taking a pee  cept it was well a sausage --- i came outta the john and my Upperclass "buddies " were freakin rolling on the floor laffing their arses off --- 

OH yeah it's great to friends -- SOMETIMES


----------



## Geoff (Nov 17, 2009)

Powering down.   Shower.  Throw clothes in my roll-aboard.  Off to Denver for the rest of the week.


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Carrie ----------------------Your story reminds me bout the time as a young and naive freshman i got suckered by upperclassmen . I was an officer in our college French club and we were on a weekend trip to Montreal a full  immersion experience On Friday nite the upperclasmen went to a club and raved about the showgirls there  . So we went with them the next nite and the WOMEN were outstandingly beautiful to an 18 yr old's eyes .
> 
> So my so called buddies said hey u wannna meet some  showgirls -??  Wow DO I said the sucker -- "she " came over was   fraken gorgeous and  sat on my lap ran  "her" fingers thru my hair.  Well i was SO EFFIN nervous i had to pee !!  So off to the john.  i get in there and and here's another "showgirl" taking a pee  cept it was well a sausage --- i came outta the john and my Upperclass "buddies " were freakin rolling on the floor laffing their arses off ---
> 
> OH yeah it's great to friends -- SOMETIMES


:lol: Guys love doing that sort of thing to each other, don't they? Is it like an initiation into the brotherhood? :lol:

I actually went to high school with the bartender and he was making jokes all night with us (like when he was already getting me a beer when the other bartender asked if I wanted one and I said, "He's on the ball," he replied with something like "OH yeah, I am! _Pun intended!_"). :lol:

Right now... I have about 40 pages of History to read... then the dishes, laundry, and 300 pages of World Religions.  Dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2009)

Hungover from last nights game.  Great seats in the booth with a full spread and open bar.  In the booth next to us was Smokin' Joe Frazier.  As it would turn out, my brother knows him, so I went over to their booth, and said hi.  Got my pic taken with him 

I have so much I need to do today, and I have class tonight.  Ugh hangover...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2009)

Signing the checks to pay the office bills   The least favorite part of my job


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 17, 2009)

just ordered tix for warren miller movie on Sunday evening 8pm NYC.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 17, 2009)

just had my new leather  club chair style recliner delivered -- awesome it's fraken huge like a damn throne ---didn't look this big in the store -------------oh well its mondo comfy


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds nice, Warp!

Right now... preparing baked mac & cheese for dinner.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2009)

Making sure my keyboard still works (and drying it out) after knocking a big a$$ glass of water over onto it a couple of minutes ago   :smash:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2009)

trying to learn how to play the guitar, and not succeeding.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 19, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> trying to learn how to play the guitar, and not succeeding.



You joining Gregs band?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You joining Gregs band?



if he needs someone to play lead on "ode to joy", sure, otherwise no.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 19, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> trying to learn how to play the guitar, and not succeeding.



Hey good  4 u --keep after it , its a great mental health break


----------



## WJenness (Nov 19, 2009)

Trying to fix the BlackBerry Enterprise Server I just broke by installing Service Pack 7... Oops.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Nov 19, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Trying to fix the BlackBerry Enterprise Server I just broke by installing Service Pack 7... Oops.
> 
> -w



Well that was easy...

-w


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2009)

Feeling like crap. Post-nasal drip, sore throat, runny nose that won't quit... and the kids have been cranky all day. Not going to class tonight because I feel so bad but I wish I had--it's quieter there.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 19, 2009)

severine said:


> Feeling like crap. Post-nasal drip, sore throat, runny nose that won't quit... and the kids have been cranky all day. Not going to class tonight because I feel so bad but I wish I had--it's quieter there.



I had similar symptoms start early last week... Feeling mostly better now, but it started as a head cold that turned into a chest cold and sucked for quite a few days.

Hope it doesn't suck as bad for you :-/

Good Luck.

-w


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I had similar symptoms start early last week... Feeling mostly better now, but it started as a head cold that turned into a chest cold and sucked for quite a few days.
> 
> Hope it doesn't suck as bad for you :-/
> 
> ...



Thanks...I hope so, too.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 19, 2009)

Trying to figure out if I should go for the "Pay Now" or "Pay Later" health insurance option for 2010 :blink:


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 20, 2009)

severine said:


> Feeling like crap. Post-nasal drip, sore throat, runny nose that won't quit... and the kids have been cranky all day. Not going to class tonight because I feel so bad but I wish I had--it's quieter there.



Mine cranked up last Thursday. Down to occasional hacking now. My wife cranked up Tuesday, and has it worse than I did. runs about a week. Enjoy!


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh yeah- I'm waiting on people to join a conference call with London. My only consolation is that the person responsible for wanting the call is in the Central time zone.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 20, 2009)

Hope all u guys start feeling better nothing worse than feeling crappy on a holiday !!

I'm off to my LAST day of Cardio  gym rehab in 30 mins . Altho i probably will continue going to the gym till Xmas


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hope all u guys start feeling better nothing worse than feeling crappy on a holiday !!
> 
> I'm off to my LAST day of Cardio  gym rehab in 30 mins . Altho i probably will continue going to the gym till Xmas


Woohoo, Warp! You've come so far!!!!!

Still feeling pretty crappy. On the plus side, I have a week off from school. On the negative, I'm supposed to be using that week to catch up on reading and write 2 papers. Ugh.

Right now, wishing the kids slept in.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking at making trip arrangements to go to Chicago in December.  Also trying to organize our bi-annual All City Concert involving over 700 students in the area. A huge to-do that is the best PR we hope for in this time of budget crunches and fine arts programs getting hacked and slashed.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2009)

At the subi dealer getting a little work done on the car. They have wifi, but almost every fricken website is blocked by websense. WTF is the point of offering it if I can't even read news on MSNBC.com while I'm waiting for my car. I think this is the last time I bother with the dealer. At least AZ is available. WTF!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> At the subi dealer getting a little work done on the car. They have wifi, but almost every fricken website is blocked by websense. WTF is the point of offering it if I can't even read news on MSNBC.com while I'm waiting for my car. I think this is the last time I bother with the dealer. At least AZ is available. WTF!



VPN + web-browse?

That's my usual solution.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> At the subi dealer getting a little work done on the car. They have wifi, but almost every fricken website is blocked by websense. WTF is the point of offering it if I can't even read news on MSNBC.com while I'm waiting for my car. I think this is the last time I bother with the dealer. At least AZ is available. WTF!



I had the same thing at the old Chevy dealership I went to with my last car and their wifi.  It wouldn't even let me load the main General Motors web page  :uzi:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2009)

WJenness said:


> VPN + web-browse?
> 
> That's my usual solution.
> 
> -w



I was vpn'd into work for outlook and moving stuff on the servers, but I don't know how to make the browser go through the vpn. Home now all is good.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Working from home.  I had planned on going into the office today, but I've been on the phone since 9am.  I didn't even get a chance to shower yet.  My weekly (bs) report is due to my boss at 1.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> At the subi dealer getting a little work done on the car. They have wifi, but almost every fricken website is blocked by websense. WTF is the point of offering it if I can't even read news on MSNBC.com while I'm waiting for my car. I think this is the last time I bother with the dealer. At least AZ is available. WTF!



Listen to DHS and get rid of the subie and you wouldn't be having this problem....


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2009)

just got back from lunch. so sick of hearing everyone say how wonderful this weather is... this weather SUCKS!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2009)

Trying not to eat any more of the ridiculously good chocolate chip/peanut butter brownies that a patient brought in today as I'm finishing up the weeks paperwork


----------



## WJenness (Nov 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying not to eat any more of the ridiculously good chocolate chip/peanut butter brownies that a patient brought in today as I'm finishing up the weeks paperwork



Those sound like good tailgate food.

(But something tells me they won't make it that long).

-w


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Those sound like good tailgate food.
> 
> (But something tells me they won't make it that long).
> 
> -w



My assistants, front desk staff and hygienists that are still here at the office are ensuring that all that will be left of those brownies in the next few minutes is/are crumbs!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 20, 2009)

Attacking the post-nasal-leakage = less throat pain...*I know, nothing new..

What excitement am I up to tonight....checking out some PHP that seems to act like I've configured it correctly:-o ......_*and then....to the l*_*aboratory!*....to hopefully finish my shell-stretching on each boot...8)


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Attacking the post-nasal-leakage = less throat pain...*I know, nothing new..


Blows. My throat feels raw right now.

Once the kids fall asleep, going to watch _The Edge of Never_. My son seems insistent upon staying up all night, though. 4th time out of bed already. Claims he has to go potty but when he sits on it, does nothing, then runs around laughing. Very irritating.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 22, 2009)

Freezing my a$$ off at this flea market.  Sold enough to warrent coming back again.


----------



## severine (Nov 22, 2009)

Going through pics taken at Sundown this morning for the Christmas card. The kids were so cute!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 22, 2009)

Rehydrating after a very fun day in Foxboro at the Patriots-Jets game   And very glad that Mark Sanchez's leading receiver was practically a Patriots tonight!


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2009)

Back from the gym. Being sick for the last few days and missing workouts sucks. Having some doubts about how well the race on Saturday will go...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Back from the gym. Being sick for the last few days and missing workouts sucks. Having some doubts about how well the race on Saturday will go...



Hope the bug is over by then but hang tuff. Don't let your head take you out of the race . Stay relaxed but focused , run YOUR race and don'y worry about the results. Good luck . before ipods i used to keep a song in my head as i ran to help me with pacing


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hope the bug is over by then but hang tuff. Don't let your head take you out of the race . Stay relaxed but focused , run YOUR race and don'y worry about the results. Good luck . before ipods i used to keep a song in my head as i ran to help me with pacing


Thanks, Warp!  I don't feel very prepared, hence my hesitation. But it is what it is--not like I can cram at this point. Just keep putting one foot in front of the other and that's all I can do. 

Right now... just finished making a batch of pizza dough. New recipe I'm trying that you're supposed to let it rest overnight in the fridge before using any of it. Catching up on neglected housework. Should be catching up on homework, too, but the kids have been keeping me busy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 23, 2009)

Just back from Medical Center Board meeting and  just cooked up a batch of ole Warpie's holiday RUM  Walnut Fudge  for the neighbors on both sides and across the way . Of course had taste a few of the Captain Morgan laced squares


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 23, 2009)

Listening to an honors band rehearsal at Plymouth State University.  They are fantastic.  Also debating on whether or not to go into work tomorrow.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from Medical Center Board meeting and just cooked up a batch of ole Warpie's holiday RUM Walnut Fudge for the neighbors on both sides and across the way . Of course had taste a few of the Captain Morgan laced squares


That sounds awesome:beer:!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 23, 2009)

Grilling up some steeze.............


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2009)

Back from getting TC's Dalbello Krypton Storms fitted for me. Where's the snow?!?!

(Thanks, skidmarks, BTW! You are a miracle worker!!!!!)


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 23, 2009)

Drinking a Howl! Thanks Severine!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2009)

Home from they gym.  VP of Engineering held a department wide conference call today to quell rumors of additional lay-off (accounting and marketing took big hits last week).  He basically told us there are no planned workforce reductions in the foreseeable future for us.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 23, 2009)

On a conference call with Taiwan.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2009)

Mulling over how my office Holiday Party tommorrow night is turning into a GIANT drama queen fest     :smash: :smash: :smash:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 23, 2009)

eating brownies, watching TV, trying to fall asleep so I can wake up at 4am to go to the airport...


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> Drinking a Howl! Thanks Severine!!



Hope you enjoyed it! :beer:

I'm sitting in bed with the news on in the background, wishing I was still asleep. Kids will be up soon so it's pointless to try.

ETA: And now I'm cursing the weather man. Normal cool temps are 10 degrees lower than they are this morning. The rest of the week's forecast leaves much to be desired.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 24, 2009)

Staring blankly at a mountain of paperwork.  It's amazing how much can pile up after missing one day.  Got in from our NH festival at 2:00 a.m. :smash: and was at work by 6:45.  Max 3 hours of sleep.  

Upside, 5 day weekend starts in only a few hours.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 24, 2009)

eating cinnamon toast


----------



## marcski (Nov 24, 2009)

Reading this forum over (one of) my cup(s) of Green tea.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 24, 2009)

Coffee, AZ, then head into the office.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 24, 2009)

Coffee injection , Queen playing tennis , she was cooking and baking all weekend and yesterday , i'm doing last minute cleanup around the hacienda . We 've got 7 coming for a 5 day stay beginning tonite .


----------



## billskis1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Picked up another 20 leaf bags, 2 bags traction sand and a shiny new snow-shovel.  Bring it on!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm contemplating snow tires


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2009)

Watching the clock move backwards.  This has the makings of a LONG day


----------



## billskis1 (Nov 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Watching the clock move backwards.  This has the makings of a LONG day


  That must happen when you get a kid who won't open their mouth!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2009)

billskis1 said:


> That must happen when you get a kid who won't open their mouth!



Nope, those move quick, since very often within about 2 minutes, all parties involved (me, the kid, and the parent) realize that it's just not happening and mom/dad and the uncooperative midget are out the door and I'm back surfin' the net 

Right now, the clock is slow (queue up the token Van Halen "Hot for Teacher" song reference now  )


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2009)

Pretending to do homework. Just not feeling it right now. Have pizza dough resting on the counter and will be playing with that soon to make dinner.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 24, 2009)

Sitting in class, not paying attention.  Have I mentioned that I despise web design?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 25, 2009)

wrapping up some deals, having a Becks.....calling it a day around 330...


----------



## billski (Nov 25, 2009)

Staring at the ATC system delays http://www.fly.faa.gov/flyfaa/usmap.jsp  while waiting for a flight...

40 mile backup on the Mass Pike.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2009)

Just chilling with the kids watching some transformers-esque movie that has both Sylvester Stallone and Ricardo Maltiban doing some pretty bad cameo's


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2009)

Waiting impatiently for the work day to end... :smash:


----------



## WJenness (Nov 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Waiting impatiently for the work day to end... :smash:



+1

Slowest.Day.Of.The.Year

-w


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2009)

Failing miserably at getting homework done. Going to drop it soon and start making dinner-Spaghetti Pie.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Waiting impatiently for the work day to end... :smash:





WJenness said:


> +1
> 
> Slowest.Day.Of.The.Year
> 
> -w


I called it already.

It's been requested of me to go to the supermarket, because _somebody else_ forgot to get the corn.  If I'm not back by 8, call 911.:-o


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I called it already.
> 
> It's been requested of me to go to the supermarket, because _somebody else_ forgot to get the corn.  If I'm not back by 8, call 911.:-o



Good luck with that!


----------



## billski (Nov 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I called it already.
> 
> It's been requested of me to go to the supermarket, because _somebody else_ forgot to get the corn. If I'm not back by 8, call 911.:-o


 
Is there a ski shop on the way, or within 50 miles?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I called it already.
> 
> It's been requested of me to go to the supermarket, because _somebody else_ forgot to get the corn.  If I'm not back by 8, call 911.:-o



This brings up the following question,  the more psycho grocery shopping time, the evening before thanksgiving??? or the evening before the 1st snow storm (even a 1" media hype job will do  ) of the year?????

Right now I'm trying to find enough motivation to cook dinner.  I'm thinking the local chinese place may be getting a phone call from me shortly


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2009)

Just popped the Spaghetti Pie into the oven. Now dealing with a cranky 2-year-old who put himself down for a nap too late in the day.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 25, 2009)

Successful day of a little grinding and stretching of my ski boots...WOooooHoooo

*Everyone have a great and as relaxing as possible day tomorrow........

SteveD


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2009)

severine said:


> Good luck with that!





billski said:


> Is there a ski shop on the way, or within 50 miles?





drjeff said:


> This brings up the following question,  the more psycho grocery shopping time, the evening before thanksgiving??? or the evening before the 1st snow storm (even a 1" media hype job will do  ) of the year?????
> 
> Right now I'm trying to find enough motivation to cook dinner.  I'm thinking the local chinese place may be getting a phone call from me shortly



Home safe.  I got lucky on parking, but almost had to deck a lady for asking everyone in line  if the can go in front of them because she only has one item. If she had asked me it would had been hard to restrain myself.


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2009)

I am....considering selling a pair of skis to help fund another pair. 

It's an endless cycle, isn't it? :lol:

Root - glad the grocery trip went well! I hate when people are like that in stores. :angry:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Home safe.  I got lucky on parking, but almost had to deck a lady for asking everyone in line  if the can go in front of them because she only has one item. If she had asked me it would had been hard to restrain myself.



Hope you stopped at the packy.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2009)

severine said:


> I am....considering selling a pair of skis to help fund another pair.
> 
> It's an endless cycle, isn't it? :lol:
> 
> Root - glad the grocery trip went well! I hate when people are like that in stores. :angry:



:roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2009)

severine said:


> I am....considering selling a pair of skis to help fund another pair.
> 
> It's an endless cycle, isn't it? :lol:
> 
> Root - glad the grocery trip went well! I hate when people are like that in stores. :angry:





wa-loaf said:


> Hope you stopped at the packy.


Heading back out for celery. :angry:

I have plenty of beer and rum on hand...after all, it's the holidays :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Heading back out for celery. :angry:
> 
> I have plenty of beer and rum on hand...after all, it's the holidays :lol:


That's just painful! :blink:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2009)

severine said:


> That's just painful! :blink:


Agreed.  This time of year, I don't complain & hopefully in a few weeks I'll be skiing all I want


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 25, 2009)

kids in bed, wife working will be home midnight...glass of 14 Hands Cabernets, waxed 2 pairs of skis (atomics and tele's)


----------



## drjeff (Nov 26, 2009)

Watching the Macy's Parade on TV with the kids, doing some rehydrating after a nice 19.35 miles of biking on the road this AM in an attempt to create a little extra room in the belly for some turkey later today at my parents house


----------



## bigbog (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice Dr.....I'll be doing the brisk post-dinner walk later on this afternoon.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 26, 2009)

Killing time until I leave for the grandparents.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2009)

Goofing off on a rainy Friday morning.   Oil change & snow tires this afternoon.   I have a lot of bills, paperwork, and errands to deal with today.   Last chance before Kmart opens.


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2009)

Just finished watching "The Big Lebowski" again. Trying to decide if we should run some errands or take a nap.


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2009)

Just sold my Line Celebrities. Wasn't a planned sale but hey, somebody wanted them, I had them, why not.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 27, 2009)

Family's here Big Italian dinner tonite for the whole crowd , now we're back from a walk and VERY little shopping . Watching Cincinnati beating the crap out of Illinois


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2009)

I showed up at the VW dealer at 3:30 for a trivial in-&-out oil change and snow tire swap.   As of 4:10, the car just moved to get worked on.    This is seriously cutting into my drinking time.


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2009)

Finished putting snows on vehicle 1 and now updating all the ski ticket price stats.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 27, 2009)

Did my last day of battle with the leaves today.  I'm done.  There's nothing left to fall.  Cleaned out the garage, & hung the x-mas lights.  I think I'm done with household responsibilities until April.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 27, 2009)

Just packed my gear up for my first powder day of the season.


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2009)

Trying to figure out if I have anything left to sell to come up with some ski funds.

Nervous about the 5K tomorrow. Will possibly be in the snow (which I have not run in before), cold, and VERY windy (up to 50 mph winds).


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> just packed my gear up for my first powder day of the season.



JEALOUS!

Have Fun!


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> just packed my gear up for my first powder day of the season. :d


  e n j o y!  Don't come back without pics!!!!


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 27, 2009)

Drinking decaf coffee and Rumpleminze in preparation for a good nights sleep.....


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 27, 2009)

severine said:


> Trying to figure out if I have anything left to sell to come up with some ski funds.
> 
> Nervous about the 5K tomorrow. Will possibly be in the snow (which I have not run in before), cold, and VERY windy (up to 50 mph winds).



No worries Sev! Regardless of the conditions, stick with the plan! Get up out of bed and simply just get it done, end of story!

I've run into this type of situation numerous times this summer and always just went out and rode my bike regardless of the excuses that I could have used not to ride. Remember it always feels better having done and accomplished than thought about and not done!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 27, 2009)

Watching a pretty cool show on Nat Geo about The Hoover Dam and what engineers TODAY would do differently in its design and construction what was done back in the 1930's


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> No worries Sev! Regardless of the conditions, stick with the plan! Get up out of bed and simply just get it done, end of story!
> 
> I've run into this type of situation numerous times this summer and always just went out and rode my bike regardless of the excuses that I could have used not to ride. Remember it always feels better having done and accomplished than thought about and not done!


You're right. I know it. I'm laying my stuff out now so there's no excuses available in the morning. It's character-building, right? :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 27, 2009)

*Launch codes are programmed*

Heading to VT tomorrow nite for at least a week tour.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2009)

Watching tonight's Phish setlist unfold in anticipation of what I might hear tomorrow in Albany or Sunday in Portland.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 28, 2009)

I just got home from my 10 year HS reunion...

That was interesting...

-w


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2009)

Back from the race. Glad I went but I wasn't as prepared as I had planned on. First mile was pretty good but the cold was getting to my lungs (I have asthma) and with no water stop (and no water on me since I assumed there would be one), I faltered. Finish time is 37:31 for 3.1 miles. Bah. The best part was B waiting for me on the dirt road that was the course maybe 0.10 from the finish line. He cheered me on and ran the last part with me. I needed that--I was in tears when I first saw him down the road because I was so disappointed in myself.

At least we scored some major schwag. Very few competitors so we headed home with 16 Bear Naked granola packs, 5 Bear Naked granola bars, and 21 Hammer gels.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 28, 2009)

severine said:


> Back from the race. Glad I went but I wasn't as prepared as I had planned on. First mile was pretty good but the cold was getting to my lungs (I have asthma) and with no water stop (and no water on me since I assumed there would be one), I faltered. Finish time is 37:31 for 3.1 miles. Bah. The best part was B waiting for me on the dirt road that was the course maybe 0.10 from the finish line. He cheered me on and ran the last part with me. I needed that--I was in tears when I first saw him down the road because I was so disappointed in myself.
> 
> At least we scored some major schwag. Very few competitors so we headed home with 16 Bear Naked granola packs, 5 Bear Naked granola bars, and 21 Hammer gels.


Congrats!:grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2009)

Just got back from a gift drop off for the troops.  The HS lax team is gathering stuff like; instant coffee, hot coco, food, candy, toiletries, beef jerky, batteries, foot-care stuff etc.  Now I'm just eating some leftover pizza with my son.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2009)

Back from a little under 4 mile hike up at Crescent Lake and New Britain Water Dept land, There is a lot of tree cutting on the NBWD land here too.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2009)

Right now I am gloating.


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2009)

Back from ski shopping. Pulled the trigger on a pair of 174 Rossi S6 Koopmans.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 28, 2009)

sitting in the Renaissance Hotel at Patriot place waiting to accompany my wife to her 20th high school reunion tonight :EEK: Thank god for beer! :beer: 'cause I'm going to need it to get through tonight!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2009)

severine said:


> Back from ski shopping. Pulled the trigger on a pair of 174 Rossi S6 Koopmans.



The ones that the kid was looking at the other night?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 28, 2009)

Working on my project for my class.  Everyone has to re-design the Computer Science Department's web page.  Anyone want to beta test?


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> The ones that the kid was looking at the other night?



They still had a pair in plastic but yes, the same skis.  I did recently sell 2 pairs of skis so I'm still down from a 3-ski quiver to a 2-ski quiver.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Right now I am gloating.



Well deserved gloating...  Nice work, I'm jealous! :beer:


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2009)

*253*

253 bags of leaves.  World record.   I've had it.  It's not done, but I quit. Thinking seriously about a Cyclone rake for next year. Closed up the outside, chased the mice out of the cellar entrance bulkhead, winterized the lawnmower and blower.  After the Xmas lights get out tonight last task is to attend to the skis...... :flag:


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, billski! Don't envy you on that job! 

I'm trying to write a critique paper. I'm tired of writing papers. Winter break can't come soon enough.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Wow, billski! Don't envy you on that job!
> 
> I'm trying to write a critique paper. I'm tired of writing papers. Winter break can't come soon enough.


  Yes, you do need to get out and exercise those new boards


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 29, 2009)

Still working on my webpage project for my class..  Nobody here wants to beta test it??? :blink:


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2009)

billski said:


> Yes, you do need to get out and exercise those new boards


Need some snow first!  


RootDKJ said:


> Still working on my webpage project for my class..  Nobody here wants to beta test it??? :blink:


What do you need tested on it?

Back home... Needed to let some thoughts organize themselves before I work further on this paper. It hasn't come to me yet. Plus I drank too much coffee earlier and was too buzzed to concentrate.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Need some snow first!
> 
> What do you need tested on it?
> 
> Back home... Needed to let some thoughts organize themselves before I work further on this paper. It hasn't come to me yet. Plus I drank too much coffee earlier and was too buzzed to concentrate.


Basic navigation...can you find your way around the site?  If you clicked on a page, and wanted to get back to it, would you be able to find it again?  Is it easy on the eyes?  Does it look professional?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Working on my project for my class.  Everyone has to re-design the Computer Science Department's web page.  Anyone want to beta test?



Just make it all white.   Put delay loops in the FLASH.   Put "The Beast" on it in big letters.   Charge the Computer Science department $100K.


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2009)

Official race results are in: I was 46th out of 57. Though 3 names have no times so they may have been DNS, in which case it would be 46th out of 54. At least I wasn't last!

Root - I should be doing my paper but if you need just a quick look, I'll do it. PM me the info.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Official race results are in: I was 46th out of 57. Though 3 names have no times so they may have been DNS, in which case it would be 46th out of 54. At least I wasn't last!
> 
> Root - I should be doing my paper but if you need just a quick look, I'll do it. PM me the info.


Nah, I really don't need it yet, and I have a ton of dead links to still clean up.  

Work on your paper.


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Nah, I really don't need it yet, and I have a ton of dead links to still clean up.
> 
> Work on your paper.


It's not like I'm making much progress with it anyway. Can't seem to figure out what I want to say this time....


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 29, 2009)

severine said:


> It's not like I'm making much progress with it anyway. Can't seem to figure out what I want to say this time....


pm sent


----------



## drjeff (Nov 29, 2009)

Watching the Steelers and Ravens beat the cr@p out of each other as they're headed to overtime


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> pm sent


I was in bed reading when you sent that...sorry. Looked it over this morning.

Back from the gym. Found a great quad workout...run uphill. :lol: Added 1% incline to the treadmill this morning. Feeling it now. Back to daily grind today... preschool really interrupts the flow of my day. :angry: Still, have to find the time to read 100 pages for tonight and get that paper done for World Religions.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2009)

chillin' at my office with my 4yr old....she's coloring...alls good...


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 1, 2009)

running for the first time in a month.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2009)

picked up another 25 leaf bags on the way to work.

Anyone need some leaf mulch???


----------



## severine (Dec 1, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> running for the first time in a month.



Ouch!

Eating dinner before I head out for class. Trying to decide if I'm hitting the gym tonight. Definitely going for a run at 5:30AM.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 1, 2009)

Class.  Professor liked my webpage.  Might have a safety meeting to celebrate.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2009)

Watching a bunch of cameo's of my town on NBC tonight on _The Biggest Loser_  Gotta root for Rudy to get my small little town some national credibility! :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Class.  Professor liked my webpage.  Might have a safety meeting to celebrate.



I like celebrations.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm pondering a trip to Mt Snow in the AM!! 
Vinnie says it's going to rain tommorow but I'm not so sure.
It will be a quick up down and out.


----------



## severine (Dec 1, 2009)

Back from strength training at the gym. My twin cousins were there and I felt like such a weakling next to them. One was egging me on trying to get me to lift more weights.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2009)

Breakfast , then gym workout . Finished putting up the Christmas trees and all inside/outside decorations --we've been at it since Sunday..  It s sunny BUT WARM today  will we see skiing before Christmas ??????


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I like celebrations.


I celebrated...and it was good.  Broke in a new tool as well.8)

Hey Warp - you all cleared for opening day?


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Class.  Professor liked my webpage.  Might have a safety meeting to celebrate.



Glad your professor liked it!

I'm sore. Ran 2.5 miles this morning. Want to take a nap. Need to work on a research project but I am not at all motivated right now.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I
> 
> Hey Warp - you all cleared for opening day?




I'm good to go Rooter  thanks for asking , just gotta stay within myself and NOT get stupid    that'll be a huge change !

Need snow ---need snow, dammit we need snow


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 2, 2009)

gearing up to drive LI to Rhode Island (Providence), pick up product that one of our endusers is unloading, drive back to LI...ship it all out tomorrow..all pre-sold...the profit is well worth a little solo drive to the Ocean State...Sirius Radio, coffee and the open road (may need a CB)


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> gearing up to drive LI to Rhode Island (Providence), pick up product that one of our endusers is unloading, drive back to LI...ship it all out tomorrow..all pre-sold...the profit is well worth a little solo drive to the Ocean State...Sirius Radio, coffee and the open road (may need a CB)



You looping down the island and all the way up 95 through CT, or going to hop the boat from Orient Point and do your best to avoid the often CT parking lot that I-95 is???


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 2, 2009)

trip got postponed until Monday....depending on time, its faster to drive around...we are in Oyster Bay (western Long Island) I can make the Throgs Neck in 25-30 min,,,,its all timing and and knowing when to leave,...we used to drive to orient and take the ferry to NL when going to Cape Cod, but that was a 7 hr trip, now we leave at 730/8PM and I'm up there in 5 hrs.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2009)

Just booked a flight to SLC! Feb 23- 28.


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Just booked a flight to SLC! Feb 23- 28.



Jealous! Enjoy it! 

Right now... enjoying silence. The kids are playing outside. Of course, they come to the door every 5 minutes so it's not uninterrupted silence...but it's somewhat quieter than usual.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 2, 2009)

IT guys just finished re-installing XP on my laptop.  Now I need to finish "fixing" everything.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Just booked a flight to SLC! Feb 23- 28.



You should be in for an epic week there wa-loaf.  I'm out there the 27th through March 6th and almost without it will absolutely puke snow the week before I arrive in Utah and then I get a week of bluebird skies and a transition over the week from powder to packed powder


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> You should be in for an epic week there wa-loaf.  I'm out there the 27th through March 6th and almost without it will absolutely puke snow the week before I arrive in Utah and then I get a week of bluebird skies and a transition over the week from powder to packed powder



Or it's going to be spring like and start dumping the day I leave like it did in Colorado last year. :smash:


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2009)

*snowsnowsnowsnow*

Began planning the March Trip to Vail.   It's escalating into the whole family, since two people are covered already and I won't have to pay the most expensive lift ticket in the US.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Or it's going to be spring like and start dumping the day I leave like it did in Colorado last year. :smash:



Well then either I'll be thanking you, or you'll be thanking me, or more liekly the West will be dry during those 2 weeks and the East getting dumped on! :lol:


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Well then either I'll be thanking you, or you'll be thanking me, or more liekly the West will be dry during those 2 weeks and the East getting dumped on! :lol:



Which would be perfect for me since I'm heading out there the last week in March after some Mid March New England skiing8)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 2, 2009)

-booking the Green Mountain Inn (Stowe) Feb 5-7 (any reviews?)
-awaiting for UPS to show up
-great day today.....


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm drunk on vino.

Tha is all.

Booya!!! Such a good night for class to be canceled! Heck ya!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wishing I had not taken my big tv up to my apartment today. Found out tonight that I have no need to live there for 2 weeks, and now cant watch the tv...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2009)

Getting the jones going that it's now less than 60 hours until I'm making my 1st turns of the season


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 4, 2009)

in the final throws of negotiating the sale of one of my listings, we're only 10K apart from wrapping up this deal......sold 2 in the past week, lets go for the hat trick!

waiting for the fam to go get our tree tonight, decorated tomorrow.....


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2009)

Sciatica is killing me. Time for vino again soon.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 4, 2009)

Enjoying Bacardi and Cokes, having a safety meeting and watching the Devils who just took the lead on Tampa.  Rest of the family watching the final Monkuke:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 4, 2009)

Putting the final touches on CDs of new recordings from the past year that I give to friends and family as Christmas gifts.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 4, 2009)

Just finished our first pep band outing of the basketball season.  The kids sounded great.  After a 14 hour day, I am ready to hit the sack.


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2009)

Have a glass of merlot and I'm about to snuggle on the couch with the big guy and watch a movie. Life is good!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2009)

Having an amusing time being the recipient of some serious drunk texting from 2 of my employees who are out tonight at a bachlorette party! :lol:


----------



## Terry (Dec 5, 2009)

Getting ready to grind some venison hamburg from the rest of the deer that we butchered last night.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2009)

Watching the UCONN - South Florida football game on TV and the snowfalling outside up here in VT


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 5, 2009)

Making a Turducken soup stock. Just happened to have carcasses of all 3.


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2009)

Heating the oven to bake some Oatmeal Raisin bread. Then I'll be reading _Pale Fire_ for English tonight.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 7, 2009)

Just got home from a round trip to Philly and I have a raging headache.  Oh yeah...Mrs Root has the flu


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG, fresh bread is such an indulgence! YUM!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2009)

Just finished gym workout -- its been snowing here since am about 3 inches down so far  calling for 3-5 by midnite


----------



## WJenness (Dec 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just finished gym workout -- its been snowing here since am about 3 inches down so far  calling for 3-5 by midnite



When is Titus opening?

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2009)

WJenness said:


> When is Titus opening?
> 
> -w



soon i hope they' re  busy making snow now.  SO if lucky MAYBE this weekend


----------



## WJenness (Dec 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> soon i hope they' re  busy making snow now.  SO if lucky MAYBE this weekend



Woo Hoo!

Get after it (but take it easy ;-) )

All this going to the gym got you in great shape I heard?

-w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 7, 2009)

just wrapped up SOLD HOUSE #2 for the month...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> Get after it (but take it easy ;-) )
> 
> ...



Thanx Wayne > I'm down 43 lbs  the weight i was as a sr in hs  

You and your skiing gf hittin Wawa this weeke ? or r u tied up with fencing events ?


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2009)

Jonesin' like a mofo...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2009)

Enjoying a homemade bacon cheeseburger, and jonesin a bit..


----------



## WJenness (Dec 7, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanx Wayne > I'm down 43 lbs  the weight i was as a sr in hs
> 
> You and your skiing gf hittin Wawa this weeke ? or r u tied up with fencing events ?



Damn... I'd like to get CLOSE to the weight I was in in HS... I gotta work less though... sigh...

A trip up to my buddy's condo at Sunday River for the weekend... Probably no WaWa until the new year for me... the gf and I are currently apartment hunting, once we find a place, there's the move, and I'm also going to South Carolina for Christmas to see my mother and brother... my December is going to be quite busy... sigh.

-w


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2009)

Home from school and the gym. Ran 3 miles tonight.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 8, 2009)

Getting ready for work.  Got a good laugh out of Google's logo this morning.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2009)

severine said:


> Home from school and the gym. Ran 3 miles tonight.



You go girl !!  that's also a GREAT mental health break . You're on track for some good results Carrie !!

Well the Christmas social scene starts to get really intense here .   We have 5 parties / dinner dances and receptions WITHIN the next  8 days  starting tonite . It'll be fun to see lots of former colleagues and currewnt friends tho . 

Our entire family  will be here for 10 days  starting 12/23  so the Queen and I are getting stuff ready for that  11 of us all together counting grandkids and my batch  B-I-L .


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2009)

Writing the check for the Vail trip.  Have to find a forum that has the inside scoop on best trails, bowls, etc.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Getting ready for work.  Got a good laugh out of Google's logo this morning.



Is it Popeye day or something?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2009)

billski said:


> Writing the check for the Vail trip.  Have to find a forum that has the inside scoop on best trails, bowls, etc.



Prob Epic. But depending on the weather the back bowls are always where I wind up. Either pow or nice spring bumps. Blue Sky basin is nice too, but you really need to plan going over there as it takes a long time.

Also hit Beaver Creek. I was pretty impressed with it. (and not just because of free cookies at 3pm!) And you've got to ski Birds of Prey just to say you did. Everyone was warning us how scary and icy it is LOL. It was VERY steep. I can't imagine going down it a downhill speeds. But the snow was eastern in nature and easy to get an edge on. Silly westerners...


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> You go girl !!  that's also a GREAT mental health break . You're on track for some good results Carrie !!


Thanks, Warp! I'm trying. Slow progress, but I'm getting there.

Right now, having a piece of Oatmeal Raisin bread that I baked yesterday and about to tackle some History homework.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 8, 2009)

Not getting enough work done because I'm too busy enjoying the squawking going on on this board, SJ and the weather boards.  The vibe is a whole lot different then just a week ago.  After the summer of discontent this board deserves it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2009)

Getting ready to mentally deal with my next patient,  who as of yet isn't on psych meds, but DEFINATELY should be   Hopefully, the happy personalty will show up today!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2009)

Hazardous duty pay today huh doc ??


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hazardous duty pay today huh doc ??



Maybe Warp.  All depends on what personalty(s) show up! :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Maybe Warp.  All depends on what personalty(s) show up! :lol:




May the Force be With You !

Smile a lot ,it drives them nuts


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2009)

Baked fresh Oatmeal bread - check
Made irish cream fudge - check
Homework - .....I have a couple hours, right?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 8, 2009)

unloading all the gear i picked up in Providence this morning..left LI at 530am...arrived at the company at 830a, was back on the road to LI at 9am.....will inventory tomorrow, pack, skid and ship on Thurs....


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2009)

About to turn off the lights and lock the doors at the office and head home.  Gotta hit the grocery store on the way, figure it should be utter and total chaos since it's going to snow for a few hours tommorrow


----------



## Geoff (Dec 8, 2009)

Sitting on a 757 in Atlanta hoping nobody takes the middle seat. Delta has WiFi on the airplanes.  Hopefully, I can get another free trial. I'm too cheap to pay $9.95 for it.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 8, 2009)

Coming home or going somewhere Geoff?

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 8, 2009)

Watching the storm radar and reports, going thru a checklist for the trip, built a mobile mancave in my Pilot today for some recession busting savings for solo trips.

Built a boot dryer and hooked it up to a 400 watt DC/AC power inverter drawing off my charger. 2 AC outlets for any appliance 400 watts or less. Table for 2 with some scrap lumber and outdoor material attached to the trailer hitch.


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2009)

Back from school and gym. 2 miles run tonight.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Morning coffee, checking out the weather in various locations.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Watching the storm radar and reports, going thru a checklist for the trip, built a mobile mancave in my Pilot today for some recession busting savings for solo trips.
> 
> Built a boot dryer and hooked it up to a 400 watt DC/AC power inverter drawing off my charger. 2 AC outlets for any appliance 400 watts or less. Table for 2 with some scrap lumber and outdoor material attached to the trailer hitch.



Nice little tailgating set up there Mo!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 9, 2009)

Got about 5 inches down in the yard this am and still snowing. It is going to turn to sleet and rain mix THEN Tonite thru tomorrow LES w / 40 mph gusts  ~~~~~~~~~~~~could be a wild ride 

TC u get any of this in da mitten ??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 9, 2009)

Pickin up some odds and ends and then packing. T-18 hours. WOOT!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Sitting in a planning meeting and all my documents just vanished.  IT is remoted in to see why my laptop won't see the network share.


----------



## Marc (Dec 9, 2009)

Wishing our CEO would call off work for the rest of the week...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 9, 2009)

Working from home today.  Sitting in the "sleepy chair" while my son romps around in his crib.  He is building a blanket fort.


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

Considering what to bake to warm it up around here. Also thinking about my History exam and which questions I will write on (have to do 3 essays of 3 pages each).


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2009)

Countign down the minutes until lunch!  The belly's a rumbling something fierce right now!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

Just got back from eating way too much at a company holiday luncheon.  Now I'm trying to digest it all...


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

Baking chocolate chunk cookies.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 9, 2009)

severine said:


> Baking chocolate chunk cookies.



Good choice, sev!

-w


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Good choice, sev!
> 
> -w


Unfortunately, I'm not liking how this recipe is turning out. The batter tastes good, but the cookies aren't setting properly.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 9, 2009)

You could just eat all the batter and try again...

-w


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

WJenness said:


> You could just eat all the batter and try again...
> 
> -w


:lol: I like the way you think!

Bad cell phone pic:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: I like the way you think!
> 
> Bad cell phone pic:



Looks yummy to me!


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Looks yummy to me!


They're okay. I've made better.

Right now... trying to get the kids to stop bothering me so I can finish my History reading.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 9, 2009)

inventoried over 200 CISCO phones we picked up in Providence yesterday, now packing up ready to ship out tomorrow....


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2009)

Just finishing up the paperwork and then time to head home to see how much of a slurpee my driveway looks like   My suspicion is that tonight will involve the use of the shovel instead of the snowblower to deal with the wet glop that's likely on my driveway


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

Making pizza.

(Another bad cell phone pic


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

severine said:


> They're okay. I've made better.
> 
> Right now... trying to get the kids to stop bothering me so I can finish my History reading.



They taste pretty damn good to me.  Hopefully there's some left when you get home from school...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2009)

severine said:


> Making pizza.
> 
> (Another bad cell phone pic


I love making home made pizza. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who doesn't make a round pizza and that your pizza stone is "dirtier" than mine .


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I love making home made pizza. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who doesn't make a round pizza and that your pizza stone is "dirtier" than mine .



It's not dirty, it's seasoned.  We cook more than pizza on them...


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It's not dirty, it's seasoned.  We cook more than pizza on them...



Right on....that's how you know you have a good one


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It's not dirty, it's seasoned.  We cook more than pizza on them...


I stand corrected.  What else do you two cook on there?


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I love making home made pizza. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who doesn't make a round pizza and that your pizza stone is "dirtier" than mine .





bvibert said:


> It's not dirty, it's seasoned.  We cook more than pizza on them...





RootDKJ said:


> I stand corrected.  What else do you two cook on there?



The cookies I baked earlier, for one. Sometimes homemade fries. Homemade bread. Rolls. I've even made pretzels on my stones. I <3 baking stones!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2009)

Just chiiling on the couch after scraping the 210' long x 3" deep slurpee that was my driveway this evening


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I love making home made pizza. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who doesn't make a round pizza and that your pizza stone is "dirtier" than mine .



my pizza stone got left behind in one of the moves.  i do them on the weber grill latley.  they come out real nice.  wanna start making my own dough.  i have a kitchen aid to... well.... aid me.

feeling very safe at the moment and listening to derek trucks band.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> my pizza stone got left behind in one of the moves.  i do them on the weber grill latley.  they come out real nice.  wanna start making my own dough.  i have a kitchen aid to... well.... aid me.
> 
> feeling very safe at the moment and listening to derek trucks band.


I just stop at the pizzeria and get my dough from them for $2.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I just stop at the pizzeria and get my dough from them for $2.



me too.  i found a brand at stop and shop that is real nice.  one ball of dough is enough for 2 pizzas. make my own sauce.  did tom moz basil.  crumbled sausage and shallot last week was killer.  did one with an anchovy paste and garlic.  did a feta calamata olive and red onion one.  did one with a cooked down mixture of mushrooms garlic shallot evoo and some thyme.  i think i used a fontina or some softer italian cheese like that.  now i am starving....

will have to settle for a hot fudge brownie sundy with reeses ice cream.  life sucks.  :-(


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I just stop at the pizzeria and get my dough from them for $2.



Usually has shortening in it. Yuck. You can make your own for cheap. It took a couple tries, but I finally found a great recipe (thanks to the recommendation of a friend). It's Peter Reinhart's Napoletana Pizza Dough and while the link will give you the jist of it, I recommend reading the whole instructions. I think it's in the _Bread Baker's Apprentice_.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> me too.  i found a brand at stop and shop that is real nice.  one ball of dough is enough for 2 pizzas. make my own sauce.  did tom moz basil.  crumbled sausage and shallot last week was killer.  did one with an anchovy paste and garlic.  did a feta calamata olive and red onion one.  did one with a cooked down mixture of mushrooms garlic shallot evoo and some thyme.  i think i used a fontina or some softer italian cheese like that.  now i am starving....
> 
> will have to settle for a hot fudge brownie sundy with reeses ice cream.  life sucks.  :-(


Yeah, I like getting small, then getting creative.  Always make my own sauce, based off canned whole tomatoes, into the chopper with what ever else seems to make sense at the time.



severine said:


> Usually has shortening in it. Yuck. You can make your own for cheap. It took a couple tries, but I finally found a great recipe (thanks to the recommendation of a friend). It's Peter Reinhart's Napoletana Pizza Dough and while the link will give you the jist of it, I recommend reading the whole instructions. I think it's in the _Bread Baker's Apprentice_.


I'll ask them.  It's one of the top rated places in the area...in fact they are so successful, they are closed on Sundays...Wtf is that about?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, I like getting small, then getting creative.  Always make my own sauce, based off canned whole tomatoes, into the chopper with what ever else seems to make sense at the time.
> 
> 
> I'll ask them.  It's one of the top rated places in the area...in fact they are so successful, they are closed on Sundays...Wtf is that about?



My fave currently is using 2 Mission tortilla wraps (pocketless pita works, too), sprinkle a little olive oil on each one and spread with a brush, preheat oven at 400 and toss on the racks while the oven preheats.  Thinly slice up some red onion. Take the wraps out of oven before they get crispy, stack together, spread mozz cheese, then red onion and real bacon bits, then some more mozz and a little parma, a little italian seasoning and pop back in the oven until onions brown around the edges and the tortilla edges crisp up and turn a little brown. Getting small helps.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2009)

Getting ready for what is bound to be an interesting day at the office.  The president of the CT State Senate is coming to my office this AM to hold a press conference about the importance of adult dental coverage for medicaid recipients   If 10 or less people show, we're okay.  If more than 10 show, our indoor press conference is going to become an outdoor press conference


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready for what is bound to be an interesting day at the office.  The president of the CT State Senate is coming to my office this AM to hold a press conference about the importance of adult dental coverage for medicaid recipients   If 10 or less people show, we're okay.  If more than 10 show, our indoor press conference is going to become an outdoor press conference


Good luck!

Right now, looking up facts on Mexico City for my daughter. Her preschool class is taking a pretend flight there today. She's excited that they'll be eating quesadillas in class :lol:


----------



## HD333 (Dec 10, 2009)

"working from home" while a new furnace is installed:angry:. I need to find a big red bow to tie around it once it is done since it is going to end up being the wife's anneversarry present:wink:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 10, 2009)

Howling winds here this am  50 mph gusts  the LES machine is cranking out snow an hr south of here  FOUR ft possible by saturday according to some prognosticators . Snow Ridge , Dry Hill , MacCauley and Woods Valley will be in the HIT zone


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready for what is bound to be an interesting day at the office.  The president of the CT State Senate is coming to my office this AM to hold a press conference about the importance of adult dental coverage for medicaid recipients   If 10 or less people show, we're okay.  If more than 10 show, our indoor press conference is going to become an outdoor press conference




Good luck with the show doc ----------------------------ask these guys for a Gift from the Tooth Fairy  for some needed equipment    they are ALL filled with plenty o pork it seems , in spite of the economy


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 10, 2009)

HD333 said:


> "working from home" while a new furnace is installed:angry:. I need to find a big red bow to tie around it once it is done since it is going to end up being the wife's anneversarry present:wink:



Ouch.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

My son is running around the house topless proclaiming he's Tinkerbelle. Just another day in paradise... :lol:

I'm trying to focus on my History take-home exam. I have 1/3 of 1/3 done. :lol:


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

Making homemade baked mac & cheese. Pecorino Romano, Gruyere, and Sharp Grass Fed Cheddar this time....






Also have Cheese Crackers in the oven.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2009)

About to leave the office and head home with what seems like the obligatory daily stop at the grocery store since certain members of my household can't seem to anticipate more than 2 minutes before they run out of an item that only THEY eat 

Should be fun tonight.  Mount Snow is having a live online chat in their passholder's website chatroom tonight with their director of mountain ops.  Gotta get a few of my geeky snowmaking questions ready that I haven't asked him over the last few years  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 10, 2009)

Working late so I can take off tomorrow not to go skiing.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

Back from school and running 4 miles at the gym. Longest run ever for me and it felt GREAT!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 11, 2009)

Working from home.  I had planned to take the day off, but now I'm only taking the afternoon off.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Back from school and running 4 miles at the gym. Longest run ever for me and it felt GREAT!



Woo Hoo way  2 go  4miles -- U R a machine,  girl  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Getting ready to hit the gym today . We had a super time last nite at a holiday dinner dance  party  at my  former college . Saw several former colleagues who i'd not seen in several yrs ,  Lots of change many new faces at the college several new facilities 

The Queen looked radiant,  damn she has kept her youthful appearance which i knew but it was remarkable when we saw several  friends of our vintage  and they all were giving me the business about bringing my daughter . I am a very lucky dude .  Great time . 'nother one tomorrow with her former colleagues and


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Woo Hoo way  2 go  4miles -- U R a machine,  girl  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Getting ready to hit the gym today . We had a super time last nite at a holiday dinner dance  party  at my  former college . Saw several former colleagues who i'd not seen in several yrs ,  Lots of change many new faces at the college several new facilities
> 
> The Queen looked radiant,  damn she has kept her youthful appearance which i knew but it was remarkable when we saw several  friends of our vintage  and they all were giving me the business about bringing my daughter . I am a very lucky dude .  Great time . 'nother one tomorrow with her former colleagues and


Thanks! Sounds like you had a wonderful time last night. The Queen is a lucky lady to have such a devoted man as her partner. 

Did an exercise video, took a shower, and now I'm getting ready to head to the grocery store.

ETA: Scratch the grocery store. Maybe the liquor store instead.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2009)

Back at the Subi dealer and their restricted internet access. :smash:


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2009)

Trying to warm up!  That nice little breeze today + thin cotton scrub pants + an extended walk back to the car has me feeling a bit like a popsicle right now


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

Wishing I was SKIING today instead of working... :smash:


----------



## WJenness (Dec 11, 2009)

Just rolled into the office about an hour ago.

gf and I were looking at apartments this morning, I think we've found our next home... beautiful apartment in one of the old mill buildings in Lowell, MA.

Pretty excited about that at the moment.

Can't wait to get out of here and point the car North tonight for two days of skiing at SR this weekend!

-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Wishing I was SKIING today instead of working... :smash:



 +1 :-(


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Trying to warm up!  That nice little breeze today + thin cotton scrub pants + an extended walk back to the car has me feeling a bit like a popsicle right now



You should see if Patagonia can whip up some winter scrubs for you. :-D


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 11, 2009)

Headed to Giants Stadium.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 11, 2009)

just got back to the office from a 6 Guineess and Burger lunch....might just pack in the rest of the afternoon, friends coming over tonight, ShockTop, Magic Hat 9, BluePoint Winter on ice along with Reds and Whites and martini's ready to go......I'm thinking IRISH FLU will be running rampant tomorrow....


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> just got back to the office from a 6 Guineess and Burger lunch....might just pack in the rest of the afternoon, friends coming over tonight, ShockTop, Magic Hat 9, BluePoint Winter on ice along with Reds and Whites and martini's ready to go......I'm thinking IRISH FLU will be running rampant tomorrow....


That sounds like quite the lunch! :beer:

Back from Target/grocery shopping and visiting the liquor store. Picked up a bottle of Chocovine and a bottle of Winter Welcome. Going to be a good night here! :beer:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 11, 2009)

having red bull to rehydrate 

getting ready for tonight...good times with friends around a roaring fire, good music, good times....'tis the season!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Headed to Giants Stadium.


The folks running the ski sale here this year stepped up their game.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> The folks running the ski sale here this year stepped up their game.



Nice!


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2009)

If I can get the kids to stop fighting and go to BED, maybe I'll get some work done on my take home exam....


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2009)

severine said:


> If I can get the kids to stop fighting and go to BED, maybe I'll get some work done on my take home exam....


 
I can't see how you do it. Have to give you a lot of credit.  My goal was to finish grad school before the first kid was born - I am sure glad I did.  It will be well worth it, and you'll be a lot younger than I when you finish school.  Keep it up C.!


----------



## hammer (Dec 11, 2009)

Waiting for my busted hot water heater to drain...missed a holiday party and spent a bit of time vacuuming water from my basement floor.  Will have to wait around tomorrow for a plumber to come and replace it.

Never a good time for this kind of thing to happen, but we did get 14 years out of it so I can't complain too much.  Glad it didn't happen while I was at work.


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2009)

billski said:


> I can't see how you do it. Have to give you a lot of credit.  My goal was to finish grad school before the first kid was born - I am sure glad I did.  It will be well worth it, and you'll be a lot younger than I when you finish school.  Keep it up C.!



We do what we have to do, right? I wish I had finished before kids, but I wasn't sure what I wanted to do and didn't want to "waste" the money. It kind of works out nicely now in that at least it affords me an opportunity to use my mind on a regular basis and get out amongst other adults--something that was sorely lacking when I first became a stay-at-home mom. It's challenging and stressful at times, but I enjoy it. Though I'm a little burnt out now after 15 weeks... we're usually done this week. The semester ends late this year.

Almost done with question 1 of 3 for History. A little bit of pressure as I know the prof expects a lot from this (we talked after my abysmal first exam grade and he expected me to rebound to an A for the semester), but I could use the pressure, I suppose. Rise to the occasion.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 11, 2009)

Summer wax gone.  Winter wax added.  My new tuning setup works awesome.

Clothes laid out for tomorrow morning.  Gonna have do safety check then get to bed.


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2009)

severine said:


> We do what we have to do, right?


  I was passing you a compliment.  I was saying that I never could have done what you are doing.  Onward!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 12, 2009)

nursing my irish flu from last nights festivities


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 12, 2009)

Sitting on the couch, writhing in pain. Decided to start watching Weeds.  Funny show.

 I wish I was skiing. Tomorrow I have a date with Sugarloaf.


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2009)

billski said:


> I was passing you a compliment.  I was saying that I never could have done what you are doing.  Onward!


 Thank you!



BackLoafRiver said:


> Sitting on the couch, writhing in pain. Decided to start watching Weeds.  Funny show.
> 
> I wish I was skiing. Tomorrow I have a date with Sugarloaf.


Pain??? You okay?

Just finished my 2nd Slim in 6 workout (yes, I'm a dork... I fell for the infomercial. Though I have to say all the squats, pliés, lunges, and crunches will be beneficial to skiing, too...). Going to try to clean up before FIL comes to take the rugrats for a few hours so I can do some homework.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'll be alright.  Thanks for asking.  Went in for an xray yesterday.  I had originally taken the day off to go up to Sunday River.  Instead...got a script for Percocet and a date with a couch.  Sucks.


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Yeah, I'll be alright.  Thanks for asking.  Went in for an xray yesterday.  I had originally taken the day off to go up to Sunday River.  Instead...got a script for Percocet and a date with a couch.  Sucks.


Sorry to hear that. You're skiing tomorrow though?

Back from the gym... ran 2 miles. Going to eat dinner then back to my exams.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 13, 2009)

Leaving for Blue opening day!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Leaving for Blue opening day!



 Enjoy. I'm looking at the webcam now, while scoping out the forecasts for this coming week. Hope the rain stays the hell away from Blue. Post up a few steezy pix of GSS & Company. ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## Terry (Dec 13, 2009)

Just finished working on the plow truck. New plow cable, fixed the heater, and fixed the radio. Then I brought in and put up the christmas tree. Tam is decorating it now while I relax with a beer and some tuneage.


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2009)

Struggling with my English take-home exam. I need 3 pages each for 2 questions on 4 books. I have 1 page. It's due tomorrow night. Just kill me now...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 13, 2009)

or try triple spacing, then you've only got about a page left to write.


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2009)

I wish. She's a stickler. Wouldn't surprise me if she takes out a ruler to be sure we're using 1" margins, 12 point font, and no more than double spacing. At least I'm at 2.5 pages now for the first essay. Just need to wrap it up then I can move on to the other.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 13, 2009)

severine said:


> I wish. She's a stickler. Wouldn't surprise me if she takes out a ruler to be sure we're using 1" margins, 12 point font, and no more than double spacing. At least I'm at 2.5 pages now for the first essay. Just need to wrap it up then I can move on to the other.



If you can compose an  "A" quality answer in less than 3 pages, that should be sufficient. I never understood the need for a certain amount of pages requirement. If its an English exam, I guess they like to see a lot of words........


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> If you can compose an  "A" quality answer in less than 3 pages, that should be sufficient. I never understood the need for a certain amount of pages requirement. If its an English exam, I guess they like to see a lot of words........



This woman is beyond stickler. She has a god complex. She required a minimum of 3 pages, and she got 3.25 for the first essay. Working on the second essay now. Don't know when I'll find the time to do my 8-10 page paper for American Studies this week... anyone want to take the kids for a few days?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2009)

helping my kids decorate gingerbread houses and drying off from todays Patriots/Panthers game


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2009)

severine said:


> This woman is beyond stickler. She has a god complex. She required a minimum of 3 pages, and she got 3.25 for the first essay. Working on the second essay now. Don't know when I'll find the time to do my 8-10 page paper for American Studies this week... anyone want to take the kids for a few days?



Part of the problem with profs  like this is the notion that they FAIL to realize that  the purpose is to l develop ONE'S ABIL;ITY TO COMMUNICATE  RATHER THAN PONTIFICATE    

 MANY English profs are afflicted with this issue


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Part of the problem with profs  like this is the notion that they FAIL to realize that  the purpose is to l develop ONE'S ABIL;ITY TO COMMUNICATE  RATHER THAN PONTIFICATE
> 
> MANY English profs are afflicted with this issue


Yes, there is a tendency in the English department to encounter professors like this. But it's almost over... 1 page done on Essay 2. Perhaps I should reconsider my aspirations to teach English...


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2009)

Done with the English final. Going to bed...need to get up early to run.


----------



## Terry (Dec 14, 2009)

Getting ready to go plow the driveway. Got about 4-5 inches last night! WOOOHOOO!


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2009)

Terry said:


> Getting ready to go plow the driveway. Got about 4-5 inches last night! WOOOHOOO!


Nice! We have a coating of black ice instead. 

Back from running 3 miles at the gym...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Watching _Puff, Puff, Pass_ via Starz on Demand.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 14, 2009)

Wincing in pain everytime I have to stand up and avoiding stairs at all costs.  Small price to pay for getting Day 1 in the books.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Finishing up my web page project for tomorrow's class.  The professor really wanted us to fabricate some content, but I just don't have it in me.

Here's a link if anyone is curious.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2009)

Trying to wake up. Have to get some work done on that paper today since it's due Thursday.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2009)

Finding out that the dreariness outside this AM isn't helping me wake up


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 15, 2009)

Back from early gym workout : Bad News : Lower Back is   tight and achin like hell , Good news : now lost 45 lbs - my effin pants are falling off me


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Back from early gym workout : Bad News : Lower Back is   tight and achin like hell , Good news : now lost 45 lbs - my effin pants are falling off me


Congrats!!! That's quite the accomplishment!

I'm trying to concentrate on Ralph Waldo Emerson while the kids destroy the living room and jump around. :roll: Not going so great...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 15, 2009)

Than ks Carrie , i know how hard you are working out too  !! You  too can be proud of that and handling the demands of school work and the family and the kids who must b getting pretty antsy waiting for Santa to arrive  . Keep on keepin on and good luck with the finals ----------- u'll b fine !!


----------



## Geoff (Dec 15, 2009)

Sitting on my sofa trying to get focused to get some work done.   The weather is kind of crappy so I'm not motivated to go skiing.   This is my view:


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2009)

Like your tree topper. 

Thanks, Warp.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Sitting on my sofa trying to get focused to get some work done. The weather is kind of crappy so I'm not motivated to go skiing. This is my view:


 
Great orament! I want one of those tiny little triangle signs from Squaw that reads, "cliff"




http://www.mountainyahoos.com/SkiResorts/MammothMountain/CliffWarningSign.jpg


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Wincing in pain everytime I have to stand up and avoiding stairs at all costs.  Small price to pay for getting Day 1 in the books.



You must be creeping up in age like me Madroch.  My legs were screaming at me Monday after the weekend.  Feel better today and now looking forward to the weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2009)

Laughing at the piece of mail that I just received notfiying me of being selected as "One of America's Top Dentists" and that all I need to do to acknowledge this and be listed in their 2010 guide is buy one of their acceptance packages that start at $179


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 15, 2009)

steamed chix and broccoli, white rice....


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

4aprice said:


> You must be creeping up in age like me Madroch.  My legs were screaming at me Monday after the weekend.  Feel better today and now looking forward to the weekend.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yeah... creeping up is right.  Had my best preseason prep of the last three years (only been back at it that long) and thought I might feel a little better than in previous years.  Not.  In fact felt worse-- but that may be attributable to the fact that instead of starting with a half day with the kids on the grommed flats went 7 full hours on the ungroomed.  Not much better today, but relief is in sight.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 15, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Back from early gym workout : Bad News : Lower Back is   tight and achin like hell , Good news : now lost 45 lbs - my effin pants are falling off me



That is amazing man! Good for you.  Please share some secrets.  I am having a hell of a time.  I am a 4 - 5 day/ week gym guy. (unless I ski two days on the weekends.)  When I was in the doctors last week, they weighed me and I was up 15!!!! I nearly passed out.  I thought I was doing well. Ugh.  

Currently waiting for a student to show for some private instruction.  Tuesdays are marathons that go from 7:10 a.m. to 8:15 p.m. with no break.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 15, 2009)

congrats on the weight loss....simple formula: burn more than you consume = weight loss.

keep it up!


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> That is amazing man! Good for you.  Please share some secrets.  I am having a hell of a time.  I am a 4 - 5 day/ week gym guy. (unless I ski two days on the weekends.)  When I was in the doctors last week, they weighed me and I was up 15!!!! I nearly passed out.  I thought I was doing well. Ugh.
> 
> Currently waiting for a student to show for some private instruction.  Tuesdays are marathons that go from 7:10 a.m. to 8:15 p.m. with no break.



I feel for you. I'm up to running 4 days a week and recently added in an exercise DVD 6 days a week... and since July, I've only managed to lose 11 pounds. 11 pounds in 5 months. Sucks.

Maybe I'll have another beer while I complain about it...  :beer:

I don't know about your situation, but while I *know* I can lose a lot of weight fast by not eating, I'm not doing that because I'm more concerned about fueling for athletic pursuits than strictly weight loss. Hence the painfully slow loss. I guess if I keep at it, it will have to come off eventually though. Good luck to you!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2009)

Seeing how long it will take some of my office staff to find me as I'm "hiding out" at the new desk-top terminal that we just installed today in a previously non-computerized part of the office


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 15, 2009)

severine said:


> I feel for you. I'm up to running 4 days a week and recently added in an exercise DVD 6 days a week... and since July, I've only managed to lose 11 pounds. 11 pounds in 5 months. Sucks.
> 
> Maybe I'll have another beer while I complain about it...  :beer:
> 
> I don't know about your situation, but while I *know* I can lose a lot of weight fast by not eating, I'm not doing that because I'm more concerned about fueling for athletic pursuits than strictly weight loss. Hence the painfully slow loss. I guess if I keep at it, it will have to come off eventually though. Good luck to you!


Here's my "theory" on weight loss....

I didn't put on all this weight in a 6 months...so it's unrealistic to expect to loose it all in that time frame.  

OK, off to class to present my web project.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> That is amazing man! Good for you.  Please share some secrets.  I am having a hell of a time.  I am a 4 - 5 day/ week gym guy. (unless I ski two days on the weekends.)  When I was in the doctors last week, they weighed me and I was up 15!!!! I nearly passed out.  I thought I was doing well. Ugh.
> 
> Currently waiting for a student to show for some private instruction.  Tuesdays are marathons that go from 7:10 a.m. to 8:15 p.m. with no break.



Feel your frustration.  Been keeping basically the same gym regimen for 3 years- 3-5 days a week (very schedule dependent- but find a way), but started to add weight, so I upped and altered the routine... stopped gaining, but can't seem to drop the 5-10 I added.  Beat-- must be middle age.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Here's my "theory" on weight loss....
> 
> I didn't put on all this weight in a 6 months...so it's unrealistic to expect to loose it all in that time frame.


Agreed. But if I gained 10 of those in 1 month, it hardly seems fair that it would take 5x as long to lose it.


----------



## skidbump (Dec 15, 2009)

severine said:


> I feel for you. I'm up to running 4 days a week and recently added in an exercise DVD 6 days a week... and since July, I've only managed to lose 11 pounds. 11 pounds in 5 months. Sucks.
> 
> Maybe I'll have another beer while I complain about it...  :beer:
> 
> I don't know about your situation, but while I *know* I can lose a lot of weight fast by not eating, I'm not doing that because I'm more concerned about fueling for athletic pursuits than strictly weight loss. Hence the painfully slow loss. I guess if I keep at it, it will have to come off eventually though. Good luck to you!




If i follow weight watchers point system i lose 5 to 7 a week for 3 or 4 weeks then i hit a lull for a few weeks where i lose or gain a pound.Then its 3 to 5 a week.Also helps i ski  a few hours 5 to 7 days a week.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2009)

skidbump said:


> If i follow weight watchers point system i lose 5 to 7 a week for 3 or 4 weeks then i hit a lull for a few weeks where i lose or gain a pound.Then its 3 to 5 a week.Also helps i ski  a few hours 5 to 7 days a week.


Adding skiing soon will help. I used to track calories with SparkPeople and it does work... but I hate it. It felt like I was perpetually "on a diet" instead of living life. I've made some lifestyle changes but I'm not going drastic because past experience has proven (as well as many studies) that doing it quickly doesn't usually equal lasting results. I'm bitching but I'm being realistic, too.  3 of those 5 months, I kept losing and regaining 3 pounds. Glad to have broken through that by October.

On that note, right now I am getting ready to go out with my History class for pizza and beer tonight. :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 15, 2009)

No  real secrets  after the heart attack i set a goal everyone thought was unreal. well  5 month's later i'm now 3 lbs lighter than the original goal of losing 42 lbs ------------ how'd i do it ???

1.  SERIOUS Portion control ( my dinner plate is a luncheon size plate ) it  fools the mind . I also  read the labels of everything we buy. We eat low fat high fibre diet . No skin left on any fowl/fish , no gravy except on special occasions.. Snacks of fruit , yogurt. Italian Ice ,  lite   ice cream  or  2 small cookies and coffee at nite. Any meat is high quality cut, trimmed of fat , broiled , grilled or baked , trimmed of skin AND PORTION size is the size of a pack of cards as reccommended . I eat NO prepared crap or fatty snacks  

 2. I  usually eat cereal TWICE each day  It's  loaded with fruit and have either an english muffin /toast or small bagelw/ homemade jam  The cereal is high fibre low cal , low fat with Skim milk and BB or bananas  or sometimes Oat meal w/fruit  occasionall eggs BUT NO Bacon  Homefies etc . I f i go out its soup and salad  or soup and a small sandwich . I use all low fat dressings  Brummel and Brown instead of butter or margarine 

3. Because of the heart attack i no longer drink alcohol except an occasional glass of wine 

4. I exercise 7 days a week   : 3---------- 90 min gym sessions including weights and cardio machines, on the other   4 days we take daily  walks at aerobic pace   like 3/4 miles plus 30 minutes of stretching 


5. Pretty religious about this routine meaning if we go to parties i watch myself BUT if i do indulge i get back on the gig the next day . 

6. I DO NOT BELIEVE in yoyo  dieting this is more of a lifestyle choice  . I will NOT starve  myself  i eat a well balanced diet of the right stuff AVOID THE FATTY CRAP AND prepared stuff. No carbonated beverages either 

I do mostly decaf and high energy juices and lots of water  --------------That's it


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 15, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> No  real secrets  after the heart attack i set a goal everyone thought was unreal. well  5 month's later i'm now 3 lbs lighter than the original goal of losing 42 lbs ------------ how'd i do it ???
> 
> 1.  SERIOUS Portion control ( my dinner plate is a luncheon size plate ) it  fools the mind . I also  read the labels of everything we buy. We eat low fat high fibre diet . No skin left on any fowl/fish , no gravy except on special occasions.. Snacks of fruit , yogurt. Italian Ice ,  lite   ice cream  or  2 small cookies and coffee at nite. Any meat is high quality cut, trimmed of fat , broiled , grilled or baked , trimmed of skin AND PORTION size is the size of a pack of cards as reccommended . I eat NO prepared crap or fatty snacks
> 
> ...


Warp nailed it.  I'll bet he'd out ski all our asses this winter.

After I got home from my class, I got really small, now I'm going for a bag of steamed veggies for dinner, as I kinda blew my diet at the luncheon today.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2009)

Warp - You are a smart man! 

Back from pizza and beer.  Nice way to end the semester for that class. I'll mniss thta professor next semester. Can't seem to get into one of his classes-too many shceudlue conflicts. Cool guy though. Kinda sad to see some go as this was their last semester. Life does go on though.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2009)

Just surfin' AZ for a few minutes as I cool down after a nice AM run on the treadmill


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 16, 2009)

Prepping for rehearsal.  T-Minus 10 minutes.  Needed to get my morning AZ fix.  My co-teacher is screeching like a turkey being chased for Thanksgiving.  

Concert tonight.  Nervous as hell.

I'll post on the diet topic going when I have time later.  

Have a good morning!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Prepping for rehearsal.  T-Minus 10 minutes.  Needed to get my morning AZ fix.  My co-teacher is screeching like a turkey being chased for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Concert tonight.  Nervous as hell.
> 
> ...



Hey good luck on the concert -- it is a big deal  but not worth getting hyper over . They're kids they're learning , mistakes will occur BUT since most in the audience have TIN EARS   no one will notice they'll be focused on the kids 

Root  and Carrie : UR too kind -------------i couldn't kick anybody's a$$ ,hell i'm 66 Biologically, but then again i'm 15 attitudinally     . Gotta hit the gym in an hr see if i can unstiffen this damn back


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 16, 2009)

wrapping up a few last minute deals, RedBull in hand, heading to the gym...6 mi treadmill workout...


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2009)

Getting ready to hit the Long Trail Brewery for an hour.   Work day is over.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2009)

Wondering if AZ needs a "Rants and Raves" sub-forum.  :blink:


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Wondering if AZ needs a "Rants and Raves" sub-forum.  :blink:



+1


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2009)

Writing my 8-10 page paper on Emerson's essays in the 1830s that began the Transcendentalist movement. I have nearly 3 pages done. It's due in 17ish hours. Then I will be a free woman on break!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sleeping now after falling asleep on the couch sometime just after 9 and waking up around 1:15   Never been on the treadmill at 2 in the morning - might have to change that shortly


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Not sleeping now after falling asleep on the couch sometime just after 9 and waking up around 1:15   Never been on the treadmill at 2 in the morning - might have to change that shortly


That may not help. I ran 3 miles 3 hours ago and I'm still wide awake.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2009)

severine said:


> That may not help. I ran 3 miles 3 hours ago and I'm still wide awake.



It wouldn't be to make me tired as much as it would be to check one thing off my daily "to do" list.  The way my sleeping habits work 99% of the time, is if I'm going to fall asleep, no problems (no matter how much physical activity and/or caffeinated beverages I may have recently had), but if my "battery is recharged", I'm not falling back asleep for generally another 16 to 18 hours.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 17, 2009)

was up till about 2am, still amped up from my workout, thats why i prefer early morning (5am) workouts...you are up, worked out, feel great all day and dont have it looming over you head all day...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 17, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Getting ready to hit the Long Trail Brewery for an hour.   Work day is over.



Never been to the actual brewery.  How is it?  I haven't really been able to get into their brews.  My brother thinks the Blackberry wheat is delicious.  Not hoppy enough for me.  

Study hall monitoring continues.  Concert went great last night.  Ran a bit longer than I wanted to.  The jazz group was pretty on.  When they play well, they are easily the best group of musicians I have ever taught.  However, when they tank (which does happen once in a blue moon), it is epic. 

Feeling kinda gross.  Was able to do only 45 minutes at the gym yesterday. All cardio. No weights.  Today I can bust out an hour and a half if I really move to get out of here on time.

A bunch of former and current students are heading to Saddleback on Sunday and have been asking me to go.  Kind of a neat bond to have with them.  Chair rides are something else.  I will say, it's humbling when one of them rips past me on the trail.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2009)

Preparing to go measure a mill building in Fitchburg and freeze my azz off.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 17, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Never been to the actual brewery.  How is it?  I haven't really been able to get into their brews.  My brother thinks the Blackberry wheat is delicious.  Not hoppy enough for me.



It's a good time.  I love the chilli.  I usually get a bowl of that with a VT pint of what ever is on the Brewmasters special.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 17, 2009)

Musta been the night for insomnia -- i had it too at 2am  

 I had  to have some chocolate cheesecake and coffee at 9am last nite at an elegant dinner party  guess the caffeine got me too.

One More holiday cocktail. party tonite a very formal affair for the hospital docs  at the Remington  Art Museum an elegant old totally restored  complex of buildings .The Queen got me a new  suit due to the weight loss . I'll probably freeze my buns tonite its supposed to be -1 degree with 15 -25 mph gusts and this place is very near the St Lawrence 

They will have chamber musicians  playing from the local college of music ~~~~~~~~ h'mmm maybe i ought to bring the Gibson and give 'em a few ""Back  in Black" riffs


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2009)

Paper is due in 3.5 hours. I have 5.5 pages. I need to get at least 1.6 pages written while the kids fight loudly with each other and demand something every 5 minutes. If I make it, it will be a miracle.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 17, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Never been to the actual brewery.  How is it?  I haven't really been able to get into their brews.  My brother thinks the Blackberry wheat is delicious.  Not hoppy enough for me.



I like the vibe of the visitors center.   I usually get in there once per week so I know all the staff and the regular patrons.   A good friend of mine is there like clockwork from 4:30 to 7:00 just about every day keeping his office hours.   Unlike the Killington Access Road, it's a much more laid back vibe with mostly locals midweek.   The staff all really like working there and it shows in the service.   Everybody who works for the brewery gets benefits.   The bar shares tips so everybody is making pretty good money.   Last call is 7:00 so you don't get the whole nocturnal bar/restaurant employee scene.

I typically drink whatever is their "Brewmaster's Special" and Double Bag (double alt).  At the moment, the Brewmaster's Special is Imperial Porter.   In the winter, they also do Triple Bag and Coffee Stout.   You can't judge Long Trail by their Blackbeary Wheat.   That's like drinking water.  Their generic Long Trail Ale is much more hoppy.   Their IPA is actually a little too hoppy for my palate.


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2009)

DONE DONE DONE with that paper on Emerson! Proofreading now and printing. Handing in in 2 hours and then I am FREE for 4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 17, 2009)

severine said:


> DONE DONE DONE with that paper on Emerson! Proofreading now and printing. Handing in in 2 hours and then I am FREE for 4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats and enjoy your vacation.  I just had a class end as well and am off till the 19th of Jan.  Time to hit the slopes.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Just poured a glass of ten year old port and I'm off wax skis for tomorrow!


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2009)

Back from going out for a few beers with one of my classmates. That was nice. :beer: I may regret it in the morning, but I surely do not right now. Life is good!!!


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Congrats and enjoy your vacation.  I just had a class end as well and am off till the 19th of Jan.  Time to hit the slopes.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


ENJOY!!!! WE used to get 6 weeks off, but not this year. Oh well. Make the best of it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 18, 2009)

Leaving for Blue.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2009)

Doing some of the work thing this AM.  Gotta run a couple of errands after work.  Head to my daughter's kindergarden holiday concert around dinner time, and then leave right from there to head to VT!


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 18, 2009)

Finishing off Christmas Cards.  Feel a little excitement in the air with the coming storm.  Looking for good signs.  Here's one the cat has been eating a ton of food the last 24 -hours.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 18, 2009)

getting a fire going, bottle of Malbec is open and ready to be poured...chillin' with my 4yr old, mom and the 7yr are at gymnastics...pizza by a roaring fire when the get home....drove past the grocery store, insanity in the parking lot, line out the lot into the main road.....crazy...love how folks freak at the slighest hint of snow...


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2009)

Making candied bacon for these:
http://www.peterandrewryan.com/baking/2009/02/bacon-chocolate-chip-cookies-and-candied-bacon/


----------



## marcski (Dec 19, 2009)

severine said:


> Making candied bacon for these:
> http://www.peterandrewryan.com/baking/2009/02/bacon-chocolate-chip-cookies-and-candied-bacon/




MMn, bacon!!!

You're like Martha F'in Stewart.    A true jill of all trades!

As for me....I just got back from an awesome mountain bike ride....  We were supposed to hit Catamount early today..but not the best day to try and get my baby on skis for the first time...and we have to be at some friends for their annual tree trimming party by around 3 or 4.  So....I'm having a cup of tea before my shower.


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2009)

marcski said:


> MMn, bacon!!!
> 
> You're like Martha F'in Stewart.    A true jill of all trades!


You should see what else I did this morning... made chocolate cordial cups, made chocolate lollipops, made French bread dough then baked it in a star tube to slice for cheesy garlic bread... I don't want to clean, but I can't sit still. And if I do sit for too long, my knee gets stiff and hurts more.

Bacon is almost done, then I'll make the cookies, and then I'm relaxing the rest of the day.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 19, 2009)

About to head over to Vcunning's place up here at Mount Snow and make sure the mini keg of Heineken in his beer tender is of acceptable quality! (might take multiple samples for true quality control purposes! :beer: :lol: )


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 19, 2009)

Wrapping presents...want to wax skis.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2009)

Just picked up Chinese food. Waiting for the snow to start so I can go out and finish my Xmas shopping.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2009)

The Queen and I picked up our FREE season passes at a regional speed bump  that also gets us FREE skiing at 3 other ski areas  on the TUG .  Free is good    and gives us a change of pace from areas we normally ski


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Just picked up Chinese food. Waiting for the snow to start so I can go out and finish my Xmas shopping.


That's an excellent plan.  I did some shopping from 2-5 and the roads and lines were empty.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> That's an excellent plan.  I did some shopping from 2-5 and the roads and lines were empty.



Too bad it hasn't started snowing here yet. Might have to go out and fight the crowds shortly since it doesn't sound like it will start until 9 or 10.

Whats proper snow blowing etiquette on the weekend? 6 am too early? Not that I really care if they are up or not.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Too bad it hasn't started snowing here yet. Might have to go out and fight the crowds shortly since it doesn't sound like it will start until 9 or 10.
> 
> Whats proper snow blowing etiquette on the weekend? 6 am too early? Not that I really care if they are up or not.


Save it for your return from skiing.  

Just waxed up.  I'll let it sit until morning, then I'll scrape and brush right before I leave.


----------



## skidbump (Dec 20, 2009)

Just got up to go skiing...did not snow...screw it, gonna clean house instead.
Also weather for fri/sat looks like shit...on positive side i will be working on Mt from 12/24- 1/3 and really dont care what the conditions are untill 1/5 when i can just ski without obligations.


----------



## Terry (Dec 20, 2009)

Just finnished waxing the skis. Going to head out to Shawnee in a couple of hours to see our ski buds.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 20, 2009)

Gloating a little, at least until I go get my morning coffee(10min).  Played Megabucks for first time in 3 months, three plays...hit first three numbers in Megabucks Plus and missed the last two and Megaball by one digit each...._I would've loved to have seen Montana_.....:uzi: :???:<--this is SteveD/aka "bigbog".  A big *$7*...WoooHooo...LOL


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2009)

Just made more cordial cups (dark chocolate this time). Washed dishes. Stuck home--flat tire and my spare is a slightly different size so it's not advisable to be going out driving in 4WD. Boo. No family cookie day today. Guess we'll make a batch at home instead.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2009)

Watching the Patriots/Bills game and listening to the wind howl up here in VT right now!  *COLD* up here!


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2009)

Baking gluten-free peanut butter cookies that will be sandwiched with chocolate later.

Wishing my daughter would stop screaming at me and just pick up her mess. If this is how it is at 4 years old, I don't know if I'll make it to 14...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 20, 2009)

Just finished clearing the walks and driveway after hitting Blue today.  Mrs Root is making steaks for dinner.  Awesome day.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2009)

OK WAYDRN readers....

After my 9:30 eye doctor's appointment, should I:
   (A) Be responsible and do laundry which is backing up 
            OR
   (B) Go for a 3 hour ski session at Blue?

I'm pretty tired from shoveling out yesterday, so I'm leaning towards A....but my inner ski voice is calling me...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 21, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> OK WAYDRN readers....
> 
> After my 9:30 eye doctor's appointment, should I:
> (A) Be responsible and do laundry which is backing up
> ...



(B).   At the end of the day, you may be glad you have clean clothes, but your ski voice is going to be screaming at you.  :smile:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ahhhh, its nice to wake up on a Monday and NOT have to go to work.  Going to the chirp to get my back cracked.  After that I have lots of odds and ends to do around the house.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Monday all.  3 day work week here.  Every other school in the area is out Tuesday.  Some even have a half day workshop.  Not us.  We are full throttle until 1:30 Wednesday.  

Taking a few minutes to catch up on AZ. Enjoying hearing some of my students tell me stories of skiing this weekend.  

FWIW, a good friend (and a fellow AZ'er) put up a pretty epic trip report on TGR.  Apparently they liked it enough to put it on their front page: http://live.tetongravity.com/_The-T...cent-in-West-Virginia/BLOG/1628330/75233.html


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2009)

Arghh  i got a shitty heavy cold and feel like crap and i've got a houseful of guests   (11) arriving for a 10 day stay starting This Wednesday .

I'm mainlining Vitamin C like a madman


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry, Warp. If you can get a hold of some grapefruit seed extract, I highly recommend it. 

I just finished sweeping out all the toys and junk under the beds in the kids' room and sorting that (plus all the stuff that was under the couches). We'll see how long this lasts.... at least I was able to purge some stuff in anticipation of the spoiling they will get on Christmas from our families. They're the only grandkids/niece/nephew on my side so they get way too much.

Also finally put up our 2 mini trees.






Happy Winter Solstice!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2009)

severine said:


> Sorry, Warp. If you can get a hold of some grapefruit seed extract, I highly recommend it.
> 
> I just finished sweeping out all the toys and junk under the beds in the kids' room and sorting that (plus all the stuff that was under the couches). We'll see how long this lasts.... at least I was able to purge some stuff in anticipation of the spoiling they will get on Christmas from our families. They're the only grandkids/nieces/nephews on my side so they get way too much.
> 
> Also finally put up our 2 mini trees.



Thanx Carrie i'd love to try it but unfortunately i can't do grapefruit stuff with one of the Meds i'm currently on for the heart thing  i'll just keep on the Vit C and OJ routine


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> (B).   At the end of the day, you may be glad you have clean clothes, but your ski voice is going to be screaming at you.  :smile:


Looks like Plan B is going to lose out.  My brother is driving up to JFK from Philly to pick up his in-laws and wanted to hang out before heading over to the airport.  That and my pupils are dilated something fierce.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 21, 2009)

pondering lunch options.....


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2009)

Making cookie dough pops.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2009)

Safety meeting and eating maple syrup (yes the real stuff) oatmeal with blueberries.


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2009)

Made dough for cut out cookies. Chilling it now. I feel like all I'm doing is baking! :-o

Going to relax soon and read _The Alchemist_ for a while...


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2009)

1/2 the cookie dough pops are done and drying:
stage 1:





stage 2:





Want to go chill with the kids but they keep taking all the cushions off the couches and piling them in the middle of the living room. :roll:


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2009)

severine said:


> Want to go chill with the kids but they keep taking all the cushions off the couches and piling them in the middle of the living room. :roll:


 
My kids did that for years. they would even find enough cushions in the house to build a "slide", which always collaspsed after one use. It's tiring  I know, but in years to come when they don't want to be around you, you'll cherish that innocent play. :smile:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 21, 2009)

Tree skiing in Fairmount park and earning turns at Wissahickon Ski hill. It's the first day of winter and Philly's a snow mecca.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 21, 2009)

Watching Devils v Penguins.  Playoff type game. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2009)

Baking cut-out cookies. Then we'll be watching _Inglourious Basterds_.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 22, 2009)

Sitting in Logan Airport.  I got F'ed by United.  2 hour crew delay.  I miss my connection in O'Hare.  The next flight to ORD is oversold so the standby list is a 0% chance.  I have a dreaded middle seat on the rebooked Chicago/Vancouver flight so I'll arrive in Vancouver 6 hours late and pretty damned uncomfortable. 
Little wonder I now fly Southwest all the time.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Sitting in Logan Airport.  I got F'ed by United.  2 hour crew delay.  I miss my connection in O'Hare.  The next flight to ORD is oversold so the standby list is a 0% chance.  I have a dreaded middle seat on the rebooked Chicago/Vancouver flight so I'll arrive in Vancouver 6 hours late and pretty damned uncomfortable.
> Little wonder I now fly Southwest all the time



+1

Good luck on getting out there Geoff


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 22, 2009)

Heading out to go down to Philly.  3+ hours of driving for a 30 minute meeting.  Yup, makes sense to me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Heading out to go down to Philly.  3+ hours of driving for a 30 minute meeting.  Yup, makes sense to me.



Ha!  Been there done that.  Safe trip.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 22, 2009)

Wrapping a few presents for office people. Then picking up kids from school early before we head into the city to visit Santa at Macy's. Chinatown dinner after.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2009)

got some bad news last nite   . Grandson  # 2 afflicted with seizure disorder and has had  multiple incidents of veriing severity this fall. His team of doc evaluted him this week  and they are trying to stabilize him but tests to date show " generalized locations of the problem in the brain rather than  specifically pinpointing it . So  at  present  he's on 2  meds . He will weaned off one but the other needs to titrate which is further complicated by the fact the poor kid is in puberty with all the growth and weight related spurts and hormonal issues. So no skkiing this season till he hopefully stabilizes or god willing  outgrows the issue .

I feel bad for the kid and will take him toboganning as an alternative . Skiing was HUGE for him and  he's really down


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 22, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Ha!  Been there done that.  Safe trip.


Meeting canceled. :-D


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 22, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> got some bad news last nite   . Grandson  # 2 afflicted with seizure disorder and has had  multiple incidents of veriing severity this fall. His team of doc evaluted him this week  and they are trying to stabilize him but tests to date show " generalized locations of the problem in the brain rather than  specifically pinpointing it . So  at  present  he's on 2  meds . He will weaned off one but the other needs to titrate which is further complicated by the fact the poor kid is in puberty with all the growth and weight related spurts and hormonal issues. So no skkiing this season till he hopefully stabilizes or god willing  outgrows the issue .
> 
> I feel bad for the kid and will take him toboganning as an alternative . Skiing was HUGE for him and  he's really down



++++Vibes++++ for the young one. I'm pretty sure everyone around him is more upset about it than he is. Shred the sled with him and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## severine (Dec 22, 2009)

Warp, that's rough. Thinking of you and your grandson.

Right now, eating pancakes and sausage with the kids while listening to the upstairs neighbor run up and down the stairs and randomly slam the outside door. :roll:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 22, 2009)

Taking a lazy day today, watching Star Trek movie and Transformers 2. Eating some Mac and Steeze with lil beef franks, hot sauce and ketchup. JEAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Carrie and Moe . we'll  fill the holidays with fun for all of them  i'll take the others skiing when this young guy is at his other grandparents house  visiting,  then we'll shred the sled as Moe says when he's with us . There will be plenty of other fun stuff to do too,  so we'll keep them all engaged


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2009)

I am having fun ferreting out spammers "ski2di":dunce: and "momonuts":dunce:


----------



## severine (Dec 22, 2009)

Home from running errands and finishing up some Christmas shopping with the family.  Eating a late lunch/early dinner and then I have more baking to do and about 6 dozen cut out cookies to decorate.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 22, 2009)

Just washed my foot, now off to the foot doctor to have her check out what I think is an ingrown toe nail.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2009)

Trying my best to avoid devouring the massive assortment of cookies and other holiday food goodies that are currently sitting in the kitchen area of my office.  I can hear the peanut butter cookies with the hershey's kiss stuck in the middle of them calling my name over and over and over


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 22, 2009)

*Interpretation of Ullr in Fez*

Slow day here, so I played in the snow before it gets washed out on Friday. No harm having an Ullr Idol in the yard, maybe it'll snow. He ordered a Bitburger Premium beer, which surprised me, I thought he woulda been partial to something more robust........


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 22, 2009)

About to help 2 of my star students record their college application CD.  Should turn out pretty great.  And I too am trying to avoid eating any of the copious amounts of sweets my kids brought in as "gifts".  Thanks kids...because I am just not fat enough  :-D


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 22, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Slow day here, so I played in the snow before it gets washed out on Friday. No harm having an Ullr Idol in the yard, maybe it'll snow. He ordered a Bitburger Premium beer, which surprised me, I thought he woulda been partial to something more robust........


Nice dude!

I'm about to start prep on 19 pounds of pork butt for some Christmas Orion Pulled Pork!  TR will follow after the holidays.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 23, 2009)

Orion is fired up! (crappy Blackberry pic for now)


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Orion is fired up! (crappy Blackberry pic for now)



Awesome, love the landing pad you shoveled for the Orion.  I was lazy this year and ordered a ham from the Honey Baked Ham company.  I'm focusing my time on some kick ass side dishes.  Maybe a blueberry cobbler too...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Awesome, love the landing pad you shoveled for the Orion.  I was lazy this year and ordered a ham from the Honey Baked Ham company.  I'm focusing my time on some kick ass side dishes.  Maybe a blueberry cobbler too...




I just did the landing pad this morning.  We used to order lunches from HBH but then the quality started to drop at the local store.  At Thanksgiving, there was a 20+ car line just to get into the parking lot there so who knows.

 I'm thinking about having some Blueberries for breakfast....not working today so....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Orion is fired up! (crappy Blackberry pic for now)



Lookin good! Wife got 10 Maine lobster tails from Lobster-gram, and I picked up a prime rib for 4.99/lb on sale, so its surf n turf for xmas here. Lotsa tasty stuff being cooked on this thread.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 23, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Lookin good! Wife got 10 Maine lobster tails from Lobster-gram, and I picked up a prime rib for 4.99/lb on sale, so its surf n turf for xmas here. Lotsa tasty stuff being cooked on this thread.


I really want to try smoking prime rib in the Orion.  Maybe in the spring I'll give it a go.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 23, 2009)

just organized the warehouse, doing some paperwork, making AP calls......


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I really want to try smoking prime rib in the Orion.  Maybe in the spring I'll give it a go.



Ditto


----------



## HD333 (Dec 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Ditto



I thought of Prime Rib in the Orion for Christmas, I was overruled by the Warden.  Honey Baked Ham instead.

The Orion will be down at Foxboro Sunday for the last Pats tailgate of the year for me (passed on the playoff tickets this year, no need to float Kraft a loan for the 2 games they make us pay for that won't even be played  @ Gillette).

Tailgate menu is a work in progress but I am thninking 3 racks of ribs and 40 or so wings, maybe some beer


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2009)

Back from 3 miles on the elliptical at the gym (knee is too cranky for the treadmill) and stopping at the grocery store. Look what I found!





 It's not even Christmas yet!!!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2009)

Eating a piece of my mother's pumkin bread - I just love the days when my Dad comes to my office and is sent with baked goods that my mom made!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 23, 2009)

I just checked the pork,  150*F....getting there.  Smells incredible.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Back from 3 miles on the elliptical at the gym (knee is too cranky for the treadmill) and stopping at the grocery store. Look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife will be happy. Those are a family fav.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2009)

HD333 said:


> I thought of Prime Rib in the Orion for Christmas, I was overruled by the Warden.  Honey Baked Ham instead.
> 
> The Orion will be down at Foxboro Sunday for the last Pats tailgate of the year for me (passed on the playoff tickets this year, no need to float Kraft a loan for the 2 games they make us pay for that won't even be played  @ Gillette).
> 
> Tailgate menu is a work in progress but I am thninking 3 racks of ribs and 40 or so wings, maybe some beer



Nice.  Gotta love the Orion @ Gillette - the 2 times I've brought mine I must have had 50 people ask me what it was, and then stare (and smell) in amazement as the 4 racks of ribs I did each time came out just over and hour later!

No game for me this week - the urge to ski won out over the urge to eat more food and drink more beer after what would have be 3+ prior days of too much food + drink.  I did float Kraft a loan/advance on my next years tix for playoff tixs - I figure that last weeks win guarentees that at best I'll only have 1 playoff ticket worth of credit for next year.  I might be more bullish on them if they were playing this way in week 8 or 9, but headed into week 16, they look like a 1 and done playoff team with just too many holes on the defense to fill in too short a time


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 23, 2009)

Just trying to get the office, classroom organized so I can get out of here at a decent hour today for the long trek to Burlington.  Still trying to debate heading home to pick up my ski gear.  There is NEVER enough time over the short break week to get out.  I always feel bad ditching my family for a morning or so while on vacation.

I need to survive an hour and half rehearsal with my top jazz group.  Thank god they are good kids.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2009)

Liking that fact that courtesy of a couple of my patients today dropping off x-mas presents that I'm headed home shortky with a case and a half of beer


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> My wife will be happy. Those are a family fav.



Same here, unfortunately she only bought one little bag.  It didn't last too long...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I can hear the peanut butter cookies with the hershey's kiss stuck in the middle of them calling my name over and over and over



Those are one of my favorites this time of year.  Had a few at a Holiday luncheon on Monday...


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Same here, unfortunately she only bought one little bag.  It didn't last too long...



Pace yourself!

Kids are in bed. Making English Toffee Bars, replacing the toffee with butterscotch I made last week. Hopefully it works!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 26, 2009)

About to put 2 overtired kids to bed!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 26, 2009)

just talking to a friend i haven't seen in a while who now lives in utah. her husband does avalanche control out there... may be able to bring the family out there for a trip... i hope.. oh please,please,please!!!


----------



## Terry (Dec 27, 2009)

Sitting here listening to it rain. Was gonna go skiing this morning but I guess that is out. Have to go work on my brothers truck today so maybe I will do that this morning and then ski if it lets up this afternoon.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 27, 2009)

still sick and feeling crappy , the first time our family has not skied day after Christmas in over 3 decades . Weather has been horrible altho this am its partly cloudy and no rain ( so far) after 2 days of rain. Fortunately all 4 grandkids visiting for a week are engrossed in wii games and other computer games and dvds while their parents and us play board games ,

Still havent skied this season due to the sickness and lousy weather combo----------BUT its a small time problem in the larger order of life


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 27, 2009)

Hope you feel better Warp!

Off to do Christmas #6


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Hope you feel better Warp!
> 
> Off to do Christmas #6



Thanks Root i can at least see the light at the end of the tunnel to day


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2009)

Warp, sorry you're still sick but at least you're near the end. Hope you can get out there soon!

Right now, just finished reading _The Alchemist_ (which was fantastic, BTW) and hanging with the kids, who are playing some weird make-believe game while running in and out of their play tent. About to start another book. I love reading when I can choose the book and how long I take to read it.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 27, 2009)

Finished my 4th liter of water, now drinking Thera-flu tea, trying to beat back this cold that knocked me down hard last night.  Bleckkk


----------



## Geoff (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm stranded at O'Hare.  Security in Vancouver was a disaster and I missed my connection in Chicago.  United refused to pay for my hotel room.  Merry Christmas


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2009)

Heading out soon to ski.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2009)

"Admiring" the really funky colored stuff thats currently coming out of my right sinus at a rapid rate


----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2009)

Sitting at the airport.  Brought an MRG stIcker - it goes with us when we hike the Arenal Volcano... You know what that means


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2009)

Drooling over my new skis.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 28, 2009)

the guys n'kids went sledding ,  women went  shopping  for deals and i m sitting here coughing and surfing


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 28, 2009)

Went skiing at Blue,  Really excelled today, great skiing.  Went to gym, soaked in hot tub.  Pit stop at Home Depot.  Got home had a safety meeting  & enjoying some leftover pulled pork coated with some BBQ sauce I picked up in Kentucky watching Terminator Salvation in HD drinking a Sam Adams Winter....Today is a good damn day.


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2009)

Dropped off B's Watea 94s to get mounted up with some bindings. Then had dinner and now getting the kids settled into bed so we can watch _Paranormal Activity_.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 29, 2009)

having a nice Holiday Blend coffee...going thru AP/AR, confirming Smuggs reservations and Stowe trip reservations..checking out Mohawk conditions (taking a day trip Sat--any discounts to be had??)


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2009)

About to go watch a movie with the kids.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

Back from skiing at Sundown. About to warm up with lunch from Panera.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Watching "Forever Stowked" on DVD.  http://www.stowked.com/trilogy/


----------



## Geoff (Dec 30, 2009)

Just about to start cooking for New Years.   

And in other news, the police recovered my stolen wallet.    ...of course, I've already replaced everything.


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2009)

Sitting down after running to the packy and the grocery store, enjoying a Samuel Smith's Winter Welcome and relaxing. Ahhhh.... More errands tomorrow that couldn't be done today; should be LOTS of fun.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 30, 2009)

sitting here wondering what happened to all the snow that was supposed to fall.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 30, 2009)

Realized this is the first post in a while.  

Getting ready for bed. Pulled out all my gear for tomorrow. Gonna head to Shawnee Peak tomorrow to try it out before I head back for some festivities.  Never been down there.  Still on blackout from SR and the Loaf.  According to Google Maps, it is closer to me than every other resort by 10 minutes.  It will be interesting to see how that translates in travel time.

I'll be sure to post a TR as soon as I can.

Sleep well all!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2009)

Just got home from night skiing at Blue.  TR tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2009)

Trying to get the kids moving. Gotta see if B's Wateas are ready for pickup then run some last minute errands before dropping them at G-pa's house for the night. Woohoo! Kid-free NYE!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 31, 2009)

severine said:


> Sitting down after running to the packy and the grocery store, enjoying a Samuel Smith's Winter Welcome and relaxing. Ahhhh.... More errands tomorrow that couldn't be done today; should be LOTS of fun.



My brother gave me a mix pack of 9 different winter beers for Christmas... There is a Sam Smith's Winter Welcome in there, and I'm anxious to try it after all the chatter about it on here.

Gotta stop running around for a few minutes first.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Dec 31, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Just about to start cooking for New Years.
> 
> And in other news, the police recovered my stolen wallet.    ...of course, I've already replaced everything.



Where did it get swiped from? Pick Pocket?

Lose anything valuable?

Sorry that it got taken man... It's easy to say 'people suck' in times like this... but unfortunately, there are a lot of people out there right now who've started to do things like this to feed their families... Whether or not they really 'have' to do that or not, I can't say... but if it were my wallet that was taken, I'd hope that it was by someone in a situation like that vs. some teenage punk looking for some easy cash or someone looking for drug money...

In any event, it sucks that your wallet got stolen man. Particularly at this time of year.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 31, 2009)

Still sick/ weak  can't seem to shake this virus  ----not the flu but one effin nasty head/chest cold no fever continue to feel like crap . 

 Our Manhattan crew left Tuesday , Boston Crew leaves tomorrow . Luved seeing everyone but  was so damn toxic really couldn't do a damn thing   ---------------------------- feel like about 100 yrs old right now   but I"M ALIVE  things could have been much worse .

Glad to hear that MOST of you guys are out and getting some good days out there ---------sigh


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 31, 2009)

working with the accountant, cleaning up the books for year end
getting ready to close up at 2, head home, wife is working 3-11, it'll be me and my girls just chillin'...play some wii, get a fire going...


----------



## Geoff (Dec 31, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Where did it get swiped from? Pick Pocket?
> 
> Lose anything valuable?
> 
> ...



My wallet and iPod were stolen out of my car.   The car was parked at a friend's house at the end of a long private road and on 20 very secluded acres.   The cars that weren't locked had glass broken.   The wallet was found a half mile away 11 days later.   99.9% chance teenagers hitting all the cars parked overnight at Christmas parties.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 31, 2009)

sitting in an edit room at NBC waiting for the network to give me some work or let me leave!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 31, 2009)

Geoff said:


> My wallet and iPod were stolen out of my car.   The car was parked at a friend's house at the end of a long private road and on 20 very secluded acres.   The cars that weren't locked had glass broken.   The wallet was found a half mile away 11 days later.   99.9% chance teenagers hitting all the cars parked overnight at Christmas parties.



Super lame.

Sorry man... I agree on the 99.9% chance...

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 31, 2009)

Finished unpacking from the trip, cookin dinner, got a few flix for tonite, planning next week's trip to Elk for 4 days. Happy new Year to all!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 31, 2009)

chillin with my girls, they are having dinner then making ice cream sundays....got all the gear organized for the day trip to mohawk on sat....got a bottle of champagne and choc covered strawberries ready to go for when the wife gets home at 1130ish....


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 31, 2009)

Just re-packed the gear for this weekend. I am debating getting lodging up at Sugarloaf for Friday and Saturday night.

Also, got a 6 pack of Sierra Nevada Anniversary ale and some Champagne for the evening.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 1, 2010)

Heading out to Blue Mountain with Mrs Root.  Her 1st ski day since the car accident in March!


----------



## severine (Jan 1, 2010)

Baking cinnamon buns and cooking up some bacon. Late start to the day; meant to get up 2 hours ago. Still, enjoying just hanging out with my man sans kiddos.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 1, 2010)

Sitting in the base lodge at Mount Snow waiting for my wife to return from warming up by the fireplace and watching the "hangover crowd" roll in!


----------



## marcski (Jan 1, 2010)

Just got in from a great mountain bike ride in the woods. There is about 3" on the ground and I thought it would be awful, but traction was surprisingly good. We rode up the big hill made it except for the steepest section, which includes a series of stone staircases on the way down without incident!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 1, 2010)

Watching _Terminator Salvation_ with my wife


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 1, 2010)

Watching _The Hangover_ with my wife


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2010)

Just in from seeing _Hairspray_ at the MGM Grand at Foxwoods with my sister.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 2, 2010)

Morning caffeine loading and mentally running through my packing checklist.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2010)

breakfast  , grumpy worn out and tired of being sick dammit --------slept in Lazy Boy last nite coughing was keeping me awake all damn nite . 17 straight days of this crap  will  see my doc tuesday


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2010)

Mid morning warm up/caffiene break! CROWDED at Mount Snow this AM :EEK: The 4" of fresh is tracked out already!


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2010)

Emerged from the rain forest to ninety degree plains and swimming in the Pacific.  Serious snow withdrawal.  Gotta keep clear of the tarantulas and boa.  No joke!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 2, 2010)

MacGyvering a Smith audio system for my new Gyro brimmed helmet and getting packed for a 4 day trip to Elk.


----------



## Terry (Jan 2, 2010)

Just downloaded a cd that a friend gave me today. A local band that cut two albums in the late 70's and almost made it but broke up. Been looking for the music for a long time.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 2, 2010)

Trying not to totally pass out on the couch.  Exhausted from today.

Wondering about wind/ driving conditions for tomorrow...:sad:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 3, 2010)

Arrived safely in Stowe around twenty after 4.  It is beautiful here and very snowy!  So Stowe'k for tomorrow!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2010)

Watching _The Hangover_ with my wife and getting ready to go shovel out the drifts from my front walk so the dog can go out for about the 10th time today up here in VT


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 3, 2010)

Home watching the Jets try to make the playoffs after a great trip to Vermont and Boston.  Left N Jersey Thursday morning in the snow, had fresh snow at Mt Snow, Drove to Boston Sat pm in the snow and drove back to NJ today in the snow.  You know its a good weekend when the truck stays in 4 wheel drive almost the entire trip.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 3, 2010)

Getting small.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 3, 2010)

Nursing a back injury from Christmas day. (Fell down the stairs)  Thinking about taking a muscle relaxer and a percocet but I start work again tomorrow and need to have a clear head for the kiddies.  Alleve will have to do.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 3, 2010)

rootdkj said:


> arrived safely in stowe around twenty after 4.  It is beautiful here and very snowy!  So stowe'k for tomorrow!



4:20?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 4, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 4:20?


Cha-Ching!!!


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Nursing a back injury from Christmas day. (Fell down the stairs)  Thinking about taking a muscle relaxer and a percocet but I start work again tomorrow and need to have a clear head for the kiddies.  Alleve will have to do.


Yeouch! Hope it feels better today!

Back from the gym... first early morning there in a couple of weeks.  Kids are miraculously still asleep so I'm enjoying the _silence_. Bliss!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 4, 2010)

Just scarfed down lunch.  So hungry.  My body is back into work mode....need food by 11:00 to function.  My Monday rotation is easily one of my favorites so the day goes by nice and quickly.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 4, 2010)

Conference call from my living room sofa.  I'd rather be skiing.   ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2010)

Wishing I was back on vacation...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 4, 2010)

just picked up Sushi for dinner:  Spicy Crab, Calif, Eel.....


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2010)

Considering changing a class for next semester. Not so sure about that Elementary Discrete Mathematics course....


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 4, 2010)

severine said:


> Elementary Discrete Mathematics ....



?:-o  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2010)

4aprice said:


> ?:-o
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I guess, theoretically, it's supposed to show math applied to daily life. But I haven't taken a "math" course in nearly 16 years so I'm a bit intimidated.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 4, 2010)

severine said:


> Considering changing a class for next semester. Not so sure about that Elementary Discrete Mathematics course....


I took that....uke:


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I took that....uke:


That bad??? :-o If I don't take it, I still have to take one more Quantitative course. I can transfer over from the community college and they have Astronomy, which counts (and I'd rather do). Or I'll have to do a lab science, but I don't really have the time to dedicate to a class that meets 3 times a week. I don't think there's any way I can handle Calculus at this point, otherwise.

Right now... I'm enjoying kind-of silence. My kids are in bed and asleep but the kids upstairs are still running crazy.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 4, 2010)

Currently being amazed at my girlfriend and her friends...

Emily went furniture shopping for the new apartment today...

I walked in to find 4 gorgeous dining room chairs mahogany with intricate upholstery, a beautiful bench in the living room (also mahogany), with a very nice upholstered seat cushion that matches our loveseat very well, a new TV stand, a wooden dvd rack (full of our DVDs that they must have unpacked), a large wooden book case, some throw pillows and a blanket on the couch...

She told me how much she spent...

$60!!! (No, that's not a typo).

One of her friends is doing an interior design internship, and I'm pretty sure that's where the chairs and benches came from, but still, I'm amazed.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2010)

Trying to get a hold of writing "10" for the date in my charts instead of "09" and not having a good deal of success at it yet


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 5, 2010)

severine said:


> Considering changing a class for next semester. Not so sure about that Elementary Discrete Mathematics course....



 Avoid it Carrie its absolute academic garbage ! That sounds like SOMEONE on the faculty had a wet dream and had to  generate MORE FTE ( workload)  to justify his/her existence 

 --WTF  kind of crap is this course   ????

C 'mon i  MR/MS DEAN it s supposed to HIGHER education  not gobbledegook  nonsense . That course should be NON credit


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Avoid it Carrie its absolute academic garbage ! That sounds like SOMEONE on the faculty had a wet dream and had to  generate MORE FTE ( workload)  to justify his/her existence
> 
> --WTF  kind of crap is this course   ????
> 
> C 'mon i  MR/MS DEAN it s supposed to HIGHER education  not gobbledegook  nonsense . That course should be NON credit



I'm definitely changing the course. Trying to decide between an Urban Studies course and a History course on Japanese Americans in WWII.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 5, 2010)

severine said:


> I'm definitely changing the course. Trying to decide between an Urban Studies course and a History course on Japanese Americans in WWII.



Good 4 u !!!!!  Smart move . Go for courses that ADD value to YOUR personal tool box 


As a retired  university educator  i am highly critical of many of my peers  for this nonsense.   Colleges need to get rid of the watered down , glorified HS offerings in order to better prepare students to realistically  compete in the global economy . This issue has caused serious problems as many "graduates" are functionally illiterate.  

 Entirely too many schools  still offer courses  that would never  would have been considered worthy of college credit in the past -------------------------its called dumbing down the curricula  and whoring for enrollment and renders many degrees worthless and sets up a series of unrealistic expectations .

end of rant 

Good luck next semester, you  are chipping away at your goal   -- its a good feeling and provides you the opportunity to develop your potential and also to speak with BIG people    ( The Queen had the same kinda of experience )


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2010)

Warp, I'm definitely a fan of taking classes that will actually DO something for me in the long run. Still have to take a Quantitative, but I have the summer plus two more semesters to cover that so I should be okay.

My class is officially swapped with Japanese Americans & WWII.  The professor for this course is AWESOME! I've had her before for 2 other Asian History courses.

Right now...watching the kids try out their new sneakers by running laps in our little living room. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2010)

Day 1 of my 2010 work year done, another 200 something more to go


----------



## hammer (Jan 5, 2010)

severine said:


> I guess, theoretically, it's supposed to show math applied to daily life. But I haven't taken a "math" course in nearly 16 years so I'm a bit intimidated.


Word problems?

Don't understand why that's a college-level course...but I was an engineering major (started off with a Calculus review class) so I don't know what non-scientific majors had to take for math.


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> Word problems?
> 
> Don't understand why that's a college-level course...but I was an engineering major (started off with a Calculus review class) so I don't know what non-scientific majors had to take for math.


I was in advanced Math in school--to the point that I had my 4 years of high school Math done by the end of Junior year. It's not that I'm "stupid," it's more that it's been so long since I've taken a Math class that I wasn't feeling prepared to jump into Calculus. When I signed up, I knew almost nothing about this course, other than it fulfilled the requirement. Having seen the syllabus, I'll pass. I'm sure I'll figure something else out...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 5, 2010)

red bull
figuring out my hour treadmill workout....going for speed or hills?


----------



## hammer (Jan 5, 2010)

severine said:


> I was in advanced Math in school--to the point that I had my 4 years of high school Math done by the end of Junior year. It's not that I'm "stupid," it's more that it's been so long since I've taken a Math class that I wasn't feeling prepared to jump into Calculus. When I signed up, I knew almost nothing about this course, other than it fulfilled the requirement. Having seen the syllabus, I'll pass. I'm sure I'll figure something else out...


Seems like the course would not be a good use of your time then...do you need a math course?

I do understand about your reluctance to jump into Calculus.  Not an easy thing to do if you've been away from math courses for a while.  I'm glad I don't have to at this point...


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> Seems like the course would not be a good use of your time then...do you need a math course?
> 
> I do understand about your reluctance to jump into Calculus.  Not an easy thing to do if you've been away from math courses for a while.  I'm glad I don't have to at this point...



I need to have one more "Quantitative" course. Lab sciences count (already have Bio; reluctant to do another because 1 course=3 days/week and I don't have much time to spare). Math, too. Stat (which I already took). And some random ones. Astronomy is on the list, even though it's offered through the community college. I'll be checking to see if they're offering it this summer.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 6, 2010)

reconnecting my Plantronics CS50 wireless headset to my desk phone, paying AMEX, downloading all statements to quickbooks....i might have to open an office up north and work from there....


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2010)

Laundry. Bah.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 6, 2010)

severine said:


> Laundry. Bah.



Thanks for reminding me.   That's my next task.   I also need to go across the street and get my car inspected.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Just confirmed some plans for later this week.  Extreme stokage!


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Just confirmed some plans for later this week.  Extreme stokage!



Watcha up to turkey?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Greg said:


> Watcha up to turkey?



Road sodas and passing gas in the car....


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Road sodas and passing gas in the car....


Sounds fun! uke:


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Road sodas and passing gas in the car....



Sick!


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2010)

Baking oatmeal bread. Also considering whipping up a batch of whoopie pies... never made them before and I just found an authentic recipe (re: no fluff!).


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2010)

Starting the difficult mental process of psyching myself up to eat my mother in-laws beef stew for dinner tonight  uke:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 6, 2010)

severine said:


> Baking oatmeal bread. Also considering whipping up a batch of whoopie pies... never made them before and I just found an authentic recipe (re: no fluff!).



I drive by this store on my way to Kingfield every weekend that advertises "Brownie Whoopie PIes" so I stopped a couple weeks ago to get one for the lady and myself to share. (cause god knows I am not fat enough)  It was easily one of the best things I have ever had.  I brought a few home for the holidays and they were a big hit.

Just got done my Wednesday workout.  I am pooped.  I am getting ready to teach my star student for an hour then top jazz ensemble rehearsal for 2 hours.


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I drive by this store on my way to Kingfield every weekend that advertises "Brownie Whoopie PIes" so I stopped a couple weeks ago to get one for the lady and myself to share. (cause god knows I am not fat enough)  It was easily one of the best things I have ever had.  I brought a few home for the holidays and they were a big hit.


Never had a Whoopie Pie before but it was intriguing...
http://www.omnomicon.com/whoopie-pies/comment-page-1#comment-4536

In the oven now, creme filling is all set.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 7, 2010)

severine said:


> Never had a Whoopie Pie before but it was intriguing...
> http://www.omnomicon.com/whoopie-pies/comment-page-1#comment-4536
> 
> In the oven now, creme filling is all set.



How'd they come out?

I have a 20 minute break before my next class starts.  Today is another fast paced Thursday.  This week has SCREAMED by.  On the plus side, it means I am one more day closer to skiing.   On the minus, I have grown progressively more tired since the beginning of the week.  Trying to re-adjust to my new sleep schedule.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> How'd they come out?


I don't know what a Whoopie Pie is supposed to taste like, but these are pretty good!  Definitely a keeper recipe.

Just in from running some errands. Have to leave again soon to pick up my daughter.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 7, 2010)

wondering if my privacy has been violated. . . . .














;-)


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> wondering if my privacy has been violated. . . . .



Do you feel dirty now?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 8, 2010)

Off to the foot doctor, seems the ingrown toe nail removed 2 weeks ago has become infected. PM me for pics.


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

No thanks!

Feeling like poo. Coming down with a cold. The kids are quite lively today, too.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 8, 2010)

heading out for a client lunch.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 8, 2010)

Last day in Stowe. Safety meeting and a quick snack in The Great Room. This lodge is milf central.   Gonna do 3-4 more runs then begin the 6 hour ride back to Jersey.


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

Played Super Mario Brothers Wii for an hour or two. Bored with it now.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 8, 2010)

got back from a nice 2 Guiness lunch with a client....snowing lightlty,,,,nice day to stay and have a few more.....


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

Baking more Whoopie Pies.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2010)

Just surfin' the net waiting for my wife and daughter to arrive up here in VT.  Wind starting to pick up, temps falling into the single digits now, and occasional REALLY BIG, fluffy snowflakes falling


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 8, 2010)

Just got home from Stowe.  Looking forward to resting tomorrow away.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 9, 2010)

Going to get ready and head over to Sundown for a few hours.


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2010)

Getting the kids ready for Disney on Ice. Then I have to decide if I need more rest for this cold or if I'm going to Sundown...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2010)

Pissin and moanin still haven't skied  , saw the doc and  got some stuff to break up crap in my head and chest  but this very heavy  cold and incessant coughing has worn me out for  now 3 weeks  Good news at least it wasn't pneumonia just a real nasty germ 

Maybe i can get out next week if this sumbitch leaves .


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 9, 2010)

Damn Warp!  Get well dude. 

Mrs Root made me blueberry pancakes for breakfast.  I think she's buttering me up for something...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Damn Warp!  Get well dude.
> 
> Mrs Root made me blueberry pancakes for breakfast.  I think she's buttering me up for something...



Thanks Rooter !!

 Go crank some turns 4 me  my man --oh BTW BB pancakes  =ALLTIME Fav    trust me she's UP 2 sumthin


----------



## drjeff (Jan 9, 2010)

Warming up back at my place after a cold,windy day at Mount Snow. An absolutely gorgeous bluebird sky today with some real nice blow in powder, but man that wind just went right through me 

Gotta grab some cold weather gear to bring back to CT with me tonight in preparation for tommorrows Patriots/Ravens Playoff game


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 9, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> trust me she's UP 2 sumthin



Yup...wanted me to help her move furniture around...


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2010)

Warp - Damn, that's one heck of a cold! Feel better!

Root - :lol:

Back from skiing a couple hours at Sundown and grocery shopping. My SIL still has the kids and it looks like they won't be back for another hour. Bliss!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2010)

severine said:


> Warp - Damn, that's one heck of a cold! Feel better!
> 
> Root - :lol:
> 
> Back from skiing a couple hours at Sundown and grocery shopping. My SIL still has the kids and it looks like they won't be back for another hour. Bliss!



hope u had a good day out there Carrie   

A buddy just called we're hitting Titus in the am . I'm probably crazy, the windchill is nasty but i got great cold weather gear .  I'm A little uneasy  since its my first time out since the heart attack ,still got the cold but its getting better  so we'll see how it goes .


----------



## Terry (Jan 10, 2010)

Gonna unload  the truck first. Got a furnace thet my son gave me from the trailer that he is tearing out. I will install it in the garage sometime. Then I will load the truck for a recycleable run to the dump. Overrun with empty beer bottles and cans don't know where they came from! Then it will be ski time again. Figured I would let it warm up a bit. Is -16 right now.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 10, 2010)

Arghhh  had to cancel out on skiing this am.   The Queen told me she thought i should stay home a few more days and get well

 = i 'm still coughing at nite  and plugged up somewhat and its -22 windchill out there and 2 below zero ------- So she  is  obviously right,  'cept i'm getting like a antsy pissy ass litle 5 yr old who had his toy taken away. Still haven't skied yet  and beginning to wonder when /if it i will . 

I'm living vicariously thru some AZ TR's and photos till then


----------



## severine (Jan 10, 2010)

Warp - You have a lady there who clearly cares a lot about you. Very sweet! I know it's frustrating, but your time will come.

I am sitting at the table, listening to the kids argue and feeling like my head is full of cotton balls. I've been able to get the cold to subside during the late morning/afternoon, but it keeps coming back every night and I feel like crud in the morning. Boo!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 10, 2010)

Overslept by almost 2 hours today.  I had planned on skiing, but that is out now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hungover...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Hungover...



amateur.....:-D

I did watch the movie Hangover last night.


----------



## severine (Jan 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> amateur.....:-D
> 
> I did watch the movie Hangover last night.


I thought you were going skiing this morning....?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2010)

severine said:


> I thought you were going skiing this morning....?



So did I, didn't sleep good last night so I am feeling lazy. Maybe will head over later.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 10, 2010)

severine said:


> Warp - You have a lady there who clearly cares a lot about you. Very sweet! I know it's frustrating, but your time will come.
> 
> I am sitting at the table, listening to the kids argue and feeling like my head is full of cotton balls. I've been able to get the cold to subside during the late morning/afternoon, but it keeps coming back every night and I feel like crud in the morning. Boo!



  Carrie  ur right on target  -- I kid alot about her BUT the Queen is not only beautiful but damn smarter than i am   . She is my better angel 

 Sure hope YOUR cold starts getting better too . Your symptoms sound similar . Its nasty  i had so many damn false starts to the end of this thing ifor now over 3 weeks  .

 My  Doc called it chronic rhinitis . Today  i've given up  on the slow fix  i e Mucinex and honey /tea and gargles and netty pots  . and GONE right to the Anti Biotics  to get rid of this sumbitch   I've had it   

Take care of yourself


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 10, 2010)

Planning out next week's skifari and catching up on news/emails. Saw Avatar yesterday, awesome in 3D and special effects. Less impressed with all the same worn out themes/subliminal messages. I guess as we get older and see 100's of movies, its hard to come up with fresh story lines and less predictable outcomes. Still a fun experience all the same.


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2010)

Ski date to Sunapee cancelled...too cold.  Consolation trip to Nashoba planned for this evening.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 10, 2010)

gearing up.....going ice skating with the fam....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 10, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> gearing up.....going ice skating with the fam....



should be fun . 

We just got back froma very BRISK  2mile walk. The  windchill is still pretty nasty  and still about 3 degrees above zero .but felt good to get moving again i've been cooped up too damn long


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2010)

Listening the the wind howl across Southern VT


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2010)

Warp - Sounds like you're well on the mend! No offense, but I hope what I have isn't what you have.  Kids are getting sick now, too. I was up much of the night answering their cries for help... I'm exhausted.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 11, 2010)

Prepping area in kitchen to install new cabinet and shelves we ordered in November, putting a punch list together for hardware needed, etc, makin a few trades, got a to do list of errands for today as well. Pickin up discount ski tix, dropping off skis for tuning and mounting, hit the gym.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 11, 2010)

1st day in the office since before Xmas.  While I was gone, Learning and Development moved in to my office area.  They are running a new-hire training class for the next 3 weeks.  

On the positive side, this gives me a good excuse to work with my office door closed.


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2010)

Washed dishes, need to fold laundry, then it's time to make lunch for the kids. Why is it sick kids don't stop running around and rest???! You'd think with waking up all night that they would be as tired as I am right now!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 11, 2010)

Just back from gym workout,  feeling better ,but not  totally over it yet . BUT sure felt good to out and DO something physical instead of moping around sick ,


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad you're feeling a bit better Warp.

I just got back from the gym myself.  Waiting on some friends to come over so we can do our weekly Monday night dinner hang.  While I wait, I am doing more reading on Google Voice and how to make it work with my Droid.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 11, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Glad you're feeling a bit better Warp.
> 
> I just got back from the gym myself.  Waiting on some friends to come over so we can do our weekly Monday night dinner hang.  While I wait, I am doing more reading on Google Voice and how to make it work with my Droid.



Thanx Teach !! 

Man u got some primo conditions near you --I'm envious !!!


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2010)

I really need to get back in the gym habit! Winter break from school resulted in a lot of laziness. 

Kids are in bed and I _think_ they're asleep (nearly miraculous!) so I will be cuddling up in bed soon to watch _Julie & Julia_ then read some more of _The Last Song of Dusk_.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 11, 2010)

Trying to wrap up a few things at Job #2 so I can head out and be home before Emily.

Not sure if I'll make it...

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Celebrating  http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/01/nj_assembly_begins_debate_on_m.html


----------



## Bobt2ski (Jan 11, 2010)

I have four cats staring at me right now!!  This means they want a treat!!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2010)

having a chocolate milk recovery drink (2100 yds in the pool), just watched my 'Nova Wildcats come back from a 17pt defict it beat L'ville


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 12, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Celebrating  http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/01/nj_assembly_begins_debate_on_m.html



This ought to be interesting.  Remember its New Jersey

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2010)

After spending a pleasant morning loafing on the couch with my kids (all 3 of us are sick), we went into the kitchen and the kids walked into...dog poop. All over. Yup, I had to clean that up even though the dog went out twice before that. :angry: Anybody want a dog....?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 12, 2010)

4aprice said:


> This ought to be interesting.  Remember its New Jersey
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Indeed...but they did pass it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just got great new regarding our younger weimaraner Bella.  After an emergency surgical procedure on Sunday night she is ready to go come today.  Bloat, gastric torsion, spleen removed, low blood volume, low blood pressure, clotting issues, and some other side effects can't keep her down.  

Can't wait to pick her up this afternoon!


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2010)

severine said:


> Yup, I had to clean that up even though the dog went out twice before that.



You really need to subcontract that job :-?


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2010)

billski said:


> You really need to subcontract that job :-?


When those kids get a little bit older, I surely will!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2010)

severine said:


> After spending a pleasant morning loafing on the couch with my kids (all 3 of us are sick), we went into the kitchen and the kids walked into...dog poop. All over. Yup, I had to clean that up even though the dog went out twice before that. :angry: Anybody want a dog....?



uke:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Just got great new regarding our younger weimaraner Bella.  After an emergency surgical procedure on Sunday night she is ready to go come today.  Bloat, gastric torsion, spleen removed, low blood volume, low blood pressure, clotting issues, and some other side effects can't keep her down.
> 
> Can't wait to pick her up this afternoon!


Good for the both of you.


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2010)

Grassi, good luck to you both!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Good for the both of you.





severine said:


> Grassi, good luck to you both!



Thanks guys.  She is a survivor.

PS - Sev, those whoopie pies were delicious!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 12, 2010)

severine said:


> ...... we went into the kitchen and the kids walked into...dog poop. All over.





Grassi21 said:


> Sev, those whoopie pies were delicious!



*shrug*


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> *shrug*



:lol: Is that why Brian brought those up to VT?


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol: Is that why Brian brought those up to VT?



:lol: I don't know if I should be offended for my baking or laughing my butt off! :lol:

Glad you guys liked them! Definitely a keeper recipe .. plus the maple walnut ones you guys didn't get to have.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Just got great new regarding our younger weimaraner Bella.  After an emergency surgical procedure on Sunday night she is ready to go come today.  Bloat, gastric torsion, spleen removed, low blood volume, low blood pressure, clotting issues, and some other side effects can't keep her down.
> 
> Can't wait to pick her up this afternoon!



Glad to hear she is doing good!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Glad to hear she is doing good!



She is home now and sleeping.  Good to have her back.


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2010)

Beef stew is simmering for dinner... and apparently I need to go wipe a butt. The call of duty beckons...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2010)

severine said:


> Beef stew is simmering for dinner... and apparently I need to go wipe a butt. The call of duty beckons...



Brian is soooo high maintenance.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Brian is soooo high maintenance.


:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2010)

making popcorn (see the Highwaystar started thread about AZ getting owned in the ski forum)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 12, 2010)

Crockpottin' a batch of beef stew and drinkin Margaritas.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm watching American Idol!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 12, 2010)

just got home from the office.....homemade brownies and coffee ice cream...


----------



## happyjack (Jan 13, 2010)

procrastinating...by watching this...http://www.theonion.com/content/video/vh1_reality_show_bus_crashes_in


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2010)

Baking Toll House Chocolate Chip cookie bars.


----------



## Trev (Jan 13, 2010)

typing these fine letters.. and sipping on some Capt. Morgan Lime Byte n Cherry Coke!

planning on placing a period over here too --> . then hitting submit reply down there at the bottom.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2010)

AM coffee loading.  Working from home today, and leaving at 3 to go night skiing at Blue.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 14, 2010)

Trev said:


> typing these fine letters.. and sipping on some Capt. Morgan Lime Byte n Cherry Coke!
> 
> planning on placing a period over here too --> . then hitting submit reply down there at the bottom.



quality post out of you.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2010)

Decided to go into the office today.  They just delivered a new coffee maker at work.  This thing has an assortment of different brews it can make.  Each coffee type has a bar code on it and the coffee machine has a bar code reader so it knows how hot to make the water and how much to deliver.  I think I'm gonna get a caffeine buzz going


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2010)

In excruciating pain. Sciatica is acting up again in a BIG way.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 14, 2010)

severine said:


> In excruciating pain. Sciatica is acting up again in a BIG way.


Ouch, sorry to hear. Can you take an anti-inflammatory...or something more persuasive? Perhaps an adjustment? Hope you feel better soon.
Me? I blocked off time for a case that I ended up winning without even firing a shot. (They blinked first.) So now as you can see, I've been surfing the web reading stories about cats that get called for jury duty.
But enough fun, now it's back to work....


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear. Can you take an anti-inflammatory...or something more persuasive? Perhaps an adjustment? Hope you feel better soon.


Only things that work are wine and massage. Haven't had the time to get in for the massage (my therapist has a very limited schedule that doesn't seem to mesh with when I can get childcare) and no wine in the house right now. Not fun. It usually goes away within a week but it's the time in between that really sucks.

Enjoy getting back to work!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2010)

severine said:


> Only things that work are wine and massage.



Red or white?


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Red or white?


Red. White is for sleeping.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2010)

severine said:


> Red. White is for sleeping.


I lol'd :lol:


----------



## WJenness (Jan 14, 2010)

White is good for cooking also...

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2010)

Heading out to Blue for some RAW action


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 14, 2010)

severine said:


> In excruciating pain. Sciatica is acting up again in a BIG way.



Very bad news -----------------------hope you can get some relief soon , that's nasty stuff

 After my gym workout this morning  i met up with some friends and Just finished a couple 2+ hr  guitar  jam session with them . We had  couple guitar guys one a bass player  and drummer -- got heavy into some RUSH this afternoon . Good time specially if i'm not skiing yet


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2010)

On my 2nd glass of wine and starting to feel a bit better. Ahhhhhh.....


----------



## faceplant (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> On my 2nd glass of wine and starting to feel a bit better. Ahhhhhh.....



make mine a double!  :-D

seriously...hope your feeling good enough to get some turns in this weeknd....


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2010)

Enjoying the fact that it's Friday!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2010)

Checking out a train wreck.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

Back still hurts. Guess I need a few more bottles of wine...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2010)

Prepping for a day at the Institution.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> Back still hurts. Guess I need a few more bottles of wine...



At 8am, ok, that explains a lot. :lol:


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

andyzee said:


> At 8am, ok, that explains a lot. :lol:



Sciatica. It hurts down through my right hip into my right knee right now. It's very hard taking care of a 2- and 4-year-old when you can barely move. The bottles of wine would be to get through the pain this weekend since I only have half a bottle left.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> Sciatica. It hurts down through my right hip into my right knee right now. It's very hard taking care of a 2- and 4-year-old when you can barely move. The bottles of wine would be to get through the pain this weekend since I only have half a bottle left.



Cheers honey! Just be careful not to fall over and do more damage.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 15, 2010)

Puttin in some trades, reading cordless phone reviews for mom in law (extra volume required), watching some of the horror show on FUBAR island (Haiti). Red Cross and Doctors w/o borders can use all the help they can get, large or small if yer thinking of donating. Even giving some blood can help indirectly. I found Celebrex works well for sciatica, Sev, FYI.


----------



## happyjack (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> Sciatica. It hurts down through my right hip into my right knee right now. It's very hard taking care of a 2- and 4-year-old when you can barely move. The bottles of wine would be to get through the pain this weekend since I only have half a bottle left.



sciatic sucks.

i've had messed up disks since i was in my mid-20s.  had a diskectomy when i was 26 to remove some disk fragments that were pushing on my sciatic nerve...it was flattened like a ribbon according to the surgeon who removed the disk material.

almost 15 years later and i'm still pretty bad off.  biggest thing for me is to keep up with the stretching and exercises.  if i blow them off for a couple of weeks, my back will be a mess again.  also, sitting for too long really sets it off.  i've got a couple of stretches that i do in the office a couple times a day just to keep it bearable.

this link shows most of the exercises i use:  http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/back-pain/LB00001_D

i also like 'the seal' stretch.

"everyone" tells me that yoga would really help...but i've never tried it.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

happyjack said:


> sciatic sucks.
> 
> i've had messed up disks since i was in my mid-20s.  had a diskectomy when i was 26 to remove some disk fragments that were pushing on my sciatic nerve...it was flattened like a ribbon according to the surgeon who removed the disk material.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! This started when I was pregnant with my daughter 5 years ago, went away with massage, and started again over the last year when I started running more. I'm thinking running may not be working for me between the back and knee issues.... Need a lesser-impact sport (in addition to skiing, of course). But yeah, strengthening would help alleviate.

My mom was only a couple years older than I am when she had to have her back surgery. She did chiropractic for a couple years before giving up. I spent the summer vacation when I was 16 taking care of my younger sister and brothers while she recovered, but she hasn't had a problem since. I hope it doesn't come to that...

Right now, I'm cozied up on the couch... the kids have thoughtfully covered me in blankets and I found a half-lying/half-seated position supported with pillows that's helping with the pain a little. My kitchen chair definitely makes it worse. Watching "50 First Dates" and chilling. Hope the back feels better soon... I have plans with the kids for tomorrow.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 15, 2010)

Sevie i used to run daily gave it up  10 yrs ago when hips started to really ache with hip bursitis 

I have no hip problems now at all   We POWER walk now instead of running and i've been doing yoga stretching for 10 yrs and my lumbar issues have GREATLY reduced . Getting all the weight off has really helped too


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 15, 2010)

eating ginger chicken and string beans...just looked and the office fridge is out of beer, not good....going out, mailing passport back for renual and getting beer.


----------



## happyjack (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> ...started again over the last year when I started running more. I'm thinking running may not be working for me between the back and knee issues.... Need a lesser-impact sport (in addition to skiing, of course). But yeah, strengthening would help alleviate.



yeah...running is about the worst thing you can do for your back...especially if you're on pavement.  i was training for marathons and running about 40 miles per week in my 20s....can't do that anymore.  i can still do about 20 minutes on a treadmill 3x per week and not have any problems...but that's about it for running anymore.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 15, 2010)

Staff meeting in Ivyland, PA.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 15, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Staff meeting in Ivyland, PA.



Safety meeting here before heading up to Tannersville PA.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 15, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Safety meeting here before heading up to Tannersville PA.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Safety meeting then off to the gym for a swim.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> Sciatica. It hurts down through my right hip into my right knee right now. It's very hard taking care of a 2- and 4-year-old when you can barely move. The bottles of wine would be to get through the pain this weekend since I only have half a bottle left.



Wow.  That's too bad.  My sciatica only bothered me when I was pregnant.  

Wine wouldn't help me with that, especially not multiple bottles over the course of a weekend.  The kids'd be on their own!  I sure as heck wouldn't be worryin' about what they were gettin' into.  Ibuprofen or acetaminophen wouldn't be a better solution?  Those wouldn't affect my mind or my reflexes the way wine does.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 15, 2010)

Mall and then a glass of wine and a light dinner at the local watering hole.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Ibuprofen or acetaminophen wouldn't be a better solution?  Those wouldn't affect my mind or my reflexes the way wine does.


Ibuprofen/acetaminophen don't even touch the pain, even a medical dose. But 1-2 glasses of red dull the pain beautifully (and I only indulge in that when there's another adult on site, so the rest of the time, I suffer). Resting on the couch helped a bit today--back to the point where movement will help rather than hinder, so tomorrow we're on for our trip to the zoo.

Back from a couple errands, pasta is on the stove cooking, sitting down with a glass of wine, going to play some Wii with hubby shortly.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 15, 2010)

Back from gym.  Swam 700 yards.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 16, 2010)

About to drive to Trumbull to watch some HS indoor lacrosse.  Waaaaay to early for this....


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> About to drive to Trumbull to watch some HS indoor lacrosse.  Waaaaay to early for this....



Sounds like fun, me I'm stuck skiing


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> About to drive to Trumbull to watch some HS indoor lacrosse.  Waaaaay to early for this....


Up before dawn for lax? :blink:

Off to Blue Mountain for a morning session.  Planning on a post-skiing pit stop at the gym for a safety meeting & soak in the hot tub.


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2010)

Heading to the Bronx Zoo with the kids.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 16, 2010)

Just finished an hour and half session at the gym.  Going to grab some lunch with the lady and do errands/ buy a few things for our weekend at Saddleback.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 16, 2010)

I just took my ski boots off.   That's as far as I've gotten.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2010)

Mrs Root is in the market for a new car. Volvo XC90 & Nissan Murano are on the short list.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2010)

Mrs Root is in the market for a new car. Volvo XC90 & Nissan Pathfinder are on the short list.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 16, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Mrs Root is in the market for a new car. Volvo XC90 & Nissan Pathfinder are on the short list.



On the face of it, I would think there's a big difference in price.  (Haven't googled it.)  If performance is close, wouldn't the Nissan make more sense?  

(This from a person who's owned Volvos since 1985.  Currently driving an old (2000) C70 convertible and an '06 Special Edition XC70.  The special edition is because my husband is a sailing fan.  It's a Volvo Ocean Race. ; - )


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2010)

Back from a LOOOOOOONG (but fun!) day at the Bronx Zoo! Kids had a blast and the weather was perfect for it. This was the best we've seen the snow leopards, red panda, and tigers yet!


----------



## Terry (Jan 17, 2010)

Skiing for a couple hours this am and the helping my daughter and her boyfriend move out of our house! Yeah we get the house back to ourselves finally. Get to run around naked if we want to. Told the kids to make sure they knock first if they come to visit!


----------



## Geoff (Jan 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Mrs Root is in the market for a new car. Volvo XC90 & Nissan Pathfinder are on the short list.



You might give some thought about owning one of those if gas prices double.  An XC90 sees 14/20mpg and burns premium.  The Pathfinder with a 6 gets the same.   Subtract 2 mpg for the V8.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Geoff said:


> You might give some thought about owning one of those if gas prices double.  An XC90 sees 14/20mpg and burns premium.  The Pathfinder with a 6 gets the same.   Subtract 2 mpg for the V8.


Pathfinder is now out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 17, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Sounds like fun, me I'm stuck skiing





RootDKJ said:


> Up before dawn for lax? :blink:
> 
> Off to Blue Mountain for a morning session.  Planning on a post-skiing pit stop at the gym for a safety meeting & soak in the hot tub.



Sad right?  The good thing is we smashed a local rival 13-3.  Even some our seniors were shocked how good we looked.  Great start to the day.

Right now I.m just finishing breakfast and relaxin.  Heading out to watch some football with the boys this afternoon.


----------



## marcski (Jan 17, 2010)

Scrubbing the kitchen floor grout.  After I'm done, I'm going to use clear nail polish to hopefully ensure that I don't have to do this again. The one thing that I would change about the kitchen make-over 3.5 years ago is the color of the floor grout!


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 17, 2010)

Skiing some slalom gates.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2010)

Rooter the Murano lookin good ?? I always thought they were pretty sharp too . May be on my radar screen next time too , Test drove em and liked it but ended up getting my 07 Saab sportcombi which i love . Being saab owners for yrs we got a better deal but now with Saab's demise i'm gonna take it in the ear on trade . So we'll probably drive the effin wheels off it


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rooter the Murano lookin good ?? I always thought they were pretty sharp too . May be on my radar screen next time too , Test drove em and liked it but ended up getting my 07 Saab sportcombi which i love . Being saab owners for yrs we got a better deal but now with Saab's demise i'm gonna take it in the ear on trade . So we'll probably drive the effin wheels off it


I've liked the styling on the Murano for years. Mrs Root sat behind the wheel and didn't like the way the wheel wells introduced a little "hump" in the hood. Go figure. 
:blink:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I've liked the styling on the Murano for years. Mrs Root sat behind the wheel and didn't like the way the wheel wells introduced a little "hump" in the hood. Go figure.
> :blink:



Oh I UNDERSTAND  perfectly ----------------- but in sorting it all out my man  remember this gem

A HAPPY Mrs Root = A Happy and often skiing ROOTER   

or the guy only logic on this is : No Sense Makes sense-- LMAO


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Oh I UNDERSTAND  perfectly ----------------- but in sorting it all out my man  remember this gem
> 
> A HAPPY Mrs Root = A Happy and often skiing ROOTER
> 
> or the guy only logic on this is : No Sense Makes sense-- LMAO


No doubt!  When are you going back for seconds?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> No doubt!  When are you going back for seconds?



hopefully wed or thurs  got gym monday  dr appt and Board mtg tuesday then if i can hook up with my buds wed or thurs --  The Queen and prolly go out next weekend if its good ( she's a blubird  day skier )

How bout you ??


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> hopefully wed or thurs  got gym monday  dr appt and Board mtg tuesday then if i can hook up with my buds wed or thurs --  The Queen and prolly go out next weekend if its good ( she's a blubird  day skier )
> 
> How bout you ??


Maybe in the rain tomorrow.  If not, I'll get out for some night skiing on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 17, 2010)

having a choco milk, revovery from a 3750yd swim workout...chilling with the fam, will get get a fire going soon, starting to get stuff organized for smuggs trip, leaving Friday (5 days)


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2010)

Back from adjustments at Suburban Sports to my Krypton Storms. Hopefully, this round of stretching, grinding, and remolding of the left liner will equal a significantly improved experience skiing with them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 18, 2010)

Off to touch the sky with Mrs Root!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2010)

Getting ready to put some base layers on, and then wrap myself in Gore-tex and then go take down all the outside Christmas light on this cold, raw, windy AM in NE CT   Let's just say that I might actually clean off my desk at home (something I haven't done in about 3 years) as a way to avoid going out there for a few extra minutes


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 18, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Off to touch the sky with Mrs Root!


Blue has awesome conditions today. Hero cord with a possibility of some corn if the sun can break through. Empty.


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2010)

Heading out to breakfast with my parents, sister, and brother-in-law.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 18, 2010)

bitching for talking myself out of going to mount snow for a day trip


----------



## Terry (Jan 18, 2010)

Working on dripping cars this morning. Wishing I was out skiing instead of in here working. Must be close to 8 inches of nice light powder out there right now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2010)

Cleaning out a little hallway/coat closet/1/2 bath off of the family room.  We piled a ton of $hit in there while cleaning up for a party.  Its time ti reclaim that space!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 18, 2010)

In from cleaning the 4" of sludge off the driveway and making a snowman with the kids. Thinking about what to do for lunch. PB&J may win today. Then I'm going to tear apart the kids rooms and reorganize all their crap.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 18, 2010)

really really REALLY bored at work and catching up on a few threads here at AZ!  holla!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Blue has awesome conditions today. Hero cord with a possibility of some corn if the sun can break through. Empty.



Great -- go get after it Mr and Mrs Root  --happy 4 u guys -------------------here it sucks -- overcast foggy  freezing drizzle last nit iced crap up this am 

Just back from good gym workout feeling great


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 18, 2010)

Driving back from Saddleback with the lady friend.  Today was GREAT!  TR to follow when I get home. I'm exhausted.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I had planned on working from home, but at 10 my boss called me and needed me to attend a meeting at 11.  When changing out of my sweatpants, I was considering going to the meeting in my ski pants to make a speedy escape towards Blue but didn't. 

So now I'm sitting in a meeting, which is basically a re-hash of the same meeting as the one I was in on Friday.  At least there's food coming.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 19, 2010)

Have the next 10 minutes free between classes.  Ugh.  It's snowing like a mother out.  Today is a marathon Tuesday which means I am working 7 - 9 with no real break.  Hopefully tonight's event gets canceled due to inclement weather.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 19, 2010)

Trying to work a dull pain out of my back.  Most likely a result of skiing lots moguls this weekend.  Maybe Sev can give me some good advise.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Trying to work a dull pain out of my back.  Most likely a result of skiing lots moguls this weekend.  Maybe Sev can give me some good advise.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I'd go with Blueberries. Fixes everything.


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2010)

Kids are cleaning up after dinner. Once they hit the hay, I hit the books. Homework.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 19, 2010)

Making turns in the fog at The Hawk


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2010)

Watching the folks on MSNBC trying to keep it together


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 20, 2010)

The Queen and i just back dfrom a gym workout  heading out tonite to see a production of CABARET by traveling Broadway group then tomorrow i'm heading out for the slopes with my ski buds --yee haa  then , we'll go again saturday . Supposed to bright and sunny


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

Staring daggers at the clock.  As soon as I see 5:00 I am bolting for the door bump skis in hand.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 20, 2010)

Just got back from a Pow day at Sugarloaf.  My legs feel like they have 100lb weights attached to them.  Need to grab a shower then work on my TR.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2010)

Getting ready to go home and listen to a sales rep from the HVAC company that my new neighbor just started working for, try and convince me and my wife that we need to spend who knows how much $$ on some type of whole house air purification system   If it wasn't for the fact that my new neighbor seems like a nice guy and that we currently use a few room sized HEPA filter air purifiers in our house, I wouldn't even consider spending a portion of my evening doing this, just trying to be a good neighbor


----------



## severine (Jan 20, 2010)

Making sausage chili for dinner. Never made chili with bulk sausage before but it seemed like a good idea at the time... here's hoping!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 20, 2010)

Skipping the 1st night of my accounting class.  I'm just not feeling dealing with parking, textbooks and an uncomfortable desk-chair tonight.  Think I'm gonna go to the gym to make up for it though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 21, 2010)

Leaving for full day of skiing @ Titus with my 3 other buddies right now


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 21, 2010)

ready to crack a beer...been one of them days and its only 1:20
packing the car tonight, leaving for smuggs tomorrow (5 days)
downloading the new Polar Desktop manager and reload the last 2 years worth of workouts.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 21, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Leaving for full day of skiing @ Titus with my 3 other buddies right now



Hope you had a good day on the slopes.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 21, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Leaving for full day of skiing @ Titus with my 3 other buddies right now


Get some!! :beer:


----------



## WJenness (Jan 21, 2010)

Chomping at the bit to get out of here, 110 mins between me and the start of my 3 day weekend at Sunday River!

-w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 21, 2010)

Sammy Winter Lager #2 half done....wrapping up some deals...very good day...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 21, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Get some!! :beer:



Awesome farkin day guys thanks !!    5  0f us headed up this am . It  was 20 degrees, 5 inches fresh pow,  22 runs 5 hrs of skiing . We rocked the upper mtn in the am and hit the backside in the pm .  did a little off piste stuff not much since my Atomics are better suited to speed but  Fresh pow makes a great day as u know .

 GREAT COVERAGE no ice , all headwalls were 100 % covered no scrape off bcuz of low density ---ie no lift lines at all  >  We were taped by a crew  i assume they were putting together some pr stuff ..sat we go back to werk 


One of my buds was rockin the edge hit   and hit some deeper pow in the flat lite early in the am.. Well he  did a "Flying Wallenda at speed and landed on his helmet - the guy is 76 yrs old a former SLU hockey jock in fabulous shape ( 5 day a week gym workouts )  gets up shakes it off and skis another 4 hrs @ "Warp  speed "   


On the way home he  says  can you wax em up for me tonite i'll pick ya up at 7:30 Saturday its gonna be EPIC ---  AWESOME so  we go back to werk then .. i'm feeling great but will in the gym tomorrow am for a workout --- life is good


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 21, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Awesome farkin day guys thanks !!    5  0f us headed up this am . It  was 20 degrees, 5 inches fresh pow,  22 runs 5 hrs of skiing . We rocked the upper mtn in the am and hit the backside in the pm .  did a little off piste stuff not much since my Atomics are better suited to speed but  Fresh pow makes a great day as u know .
> 
> GREAT COVERAGE no ice , all headwalls were 100 % covered no scrape off bcuz of low density ---ie no lift lines at all  >  We were taped by a crew  i assume they were putting together some pr stuff ..sat we go back to werk
> 
> ...



A well deserved epic day.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 21, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> A well deserved epic day.



Thanks Coach !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn i luv this sport


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 21, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Awesome farkin day guys thanks !!    5  0f us headed up this am . It  was 20 degrees, 5 inches fresh pow,  22 runs 5 hrs of skiing . We rocked the upper mtn in the am and hit the backside in the pm .  did a little off piste stuff not much since my Atomics are better suited to speed but  Fresh pow makes a great day as u know .
> 
> GREAT COVERAGE no ice , all headwalls were 100 % covered no scrape off bcuz of low density ---ie no lift lines at all  >  We were taped by a crew  i assume they were putting together some pr stuff ..sat we go back to werk
> 
> ...



So back to full speed yet?  I like to swim on the day before and after a ski day(s) as a workout. Low impact and great workout.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 21, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> So back to full speed yet?    Yeah Root we started full speed first day out and were wide open today too      but remember i KNOW THIS mtn like the back of my hand and it s NOT a really  hyper steep venue except for  some  quick headwalls in spots BUT at my age its a good place to go


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 21, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Damn i luv this sport


potd


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 21, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> potd



Thank you my young friend -- thats what WE ALL HAVE IN COMMON


----------



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sadly concluding that I'm on the disabled list for a while.   I'm supposed to fly to Beaver Creek on Sunday morning.   Ski trip flushed down the drain.   I exploded my left knee in the parking lot moving cars for the plow guy on Monday.   No ACLs so my lower leg folded sideways when I slid a little on some ice.   I was kind of hoping it would be functional after 3 or 4 days but no luck.   Not the first time this has happened but the recovery time is pretty variable.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 21, 2010)

Safely watching Tommy Boy


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2010)

bummer Geoff.  hope you heal quickly


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 21, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Safely watching Tommy Boy


Nice :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 21, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> bummer Geoff.  hope you heal quickly


Same here dude.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2010)

Geoff, hope that heals up quickly for you!

I'm reflecting upon the day. Classes are going great this semester. I had a wonderful talk with my Asian History professor after class tonight about my future options and what the possibilities are of incorporating my interest in her department into a Minor (this is my 3rd course with her). I've found a great flow so far, though I still have one more class that starts Monday and I'm fearing it will kill this awesome vibe... I hope not. There aren't any other options so I'm stuck with that class.

I haven't been skiing much but life is pretty good right now.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 22, 2010)

severine said:


> Geoff, hope that heals up quickly for you!
> 
> I'm reflecting upon the day. Classes are going great this semester. I had a wonderful talk with my Asian History professor after class tonight about my future options and what the possibilities are of incorporating my interest in her department into a Minor (this is my 3rd course with her). I've found a great flow so far, though I still have one more class that starts Monday and I'm fearing it will kill this awesome vibe... I hope not. There aren't any other options so I'm stuck with that class.
> 
> I haven't been skiing much but life is pretty good right now.



Glad to hear that classes are going well.

I was planning on taking today as a sick day since I had no finals to give and nothing really to do but I couldn't do it.  I think I drove the lady nuts with my hemming and hawing.  

Instead, I am here doing random paperwork and making "rehearsal copies" of some new music to pass out Monday.  My mind is at Sunday River, however.

Geoff, sorry to hear about the injury.  Hope you are on the mend soon!


----------



## marcski (Jan 22, 2010)

Just got in from another great morning winter mountain bike ride.  All the snow is gone in the woods here now, just good, grippy frozen mud!  This is my 3rd straight day of riding before work. Gotta love the crisp air..plus this week, its been fairly warm...back to the upper 20's-30 at 7 a.m.  

Time for a shower and then a couple of apples, a banana and a cup of tea for my drive to work!  then taking my oldest to a teachers v. the Harlem globbtrotter like team at the HS tonight and then Catamount with both kids and the wife tomorrow. I'm psyched. 32 and bright sunshine is the forecast!


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Glad to hear that classes are going well.


Thank you! I love going to school, but the last couple of semesters were quite challenging. Not to say this isn't (I have a Capstone Advanced-Level course in English this semester), but the professors all are great so far, the content is interesting, and the reading isn't excessive. I have a lot of papers to write this time around, but (aside from the "substantial length" Capstone paper) they're not really anything to be afraid of.

Now... the Minor. That's a whole other issue. Discovered last night that while there are ample classes offered for this to be a Minor, even a Major, it is not yet. I would have to apply to a committee with a 2-3-page proposal for an Individualized Major, get 3 advisors to approve my plan of study, meet before that committee, and potentially design my own independent study Capstone course for this Major (potentially not, since I would be a double-Major). Plus I am technically past the deadline to do this as I'm supposed to have at least 30 credits left in study and I only have 11 required after this semester (though as I said, I already took 9 credits toward my proposed Major). I am not sure at this time if I want to add all that work just to get a line on my degree saying that I studied Asian History at length. On the one hand, I'm going to do it anyway, so why not get recognized for it (especially since it could possibly help in teaching in some way), but on the other hand, I know I did the work anyway and I'm not looking to get into a business position, so why would it matter? 

Decisions...decisions....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 22, 2010)

First  GEOFF ---------------------heal well , ,here you were being a good guy and that happens --- sure hope it
mends well and fairly soon 

Sevie .minors are fine and given todays demographic your interest may be of benefit especially if teaching near a "community" that matches well with that demographic . But give the situation today with the Global economy even traditional hs populations should have exposure to that information --  

As you begin  to see the light at the end of the tunnel things become even more focused and may lead you to additional graduate study to fully realize your potential  ---------good luck   with whatever path you choose -- you will succeed


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2010)

Warp, we have to follow our passions, right?  I acknowledge what you're saying, though there is no way any high school student is studying Asian History to the depth that one would in college, unless s/he is taking college courses; heck, that is true of just about any college topic. My professor was very honest about the reasons for/against, and I admire that. She's in a cool position that she used to be a CIA analyst (and Asia was her area of specialty), so she's been part of the real-world application of her knowledge, plus she taught in private school and as an adjunct at the university, so she has perspective on the things I'm considering (mainly the private school-vs-university level teaching). I already have the English Major; this would be a Major in addition to it. But I'm not sure about it yet... I can still do the work without the recognition, but again, not sure about that. I asked my professor for additional input and she's going to discuss it with her colleagues as well. That's the problem with fulfilling your degree requirements at Regional Campuses; there isn't the breadth of options available as there would be at the Main Campus. Looks like my M.A. will be in English, though. I'm always fine-tuning my plan. 

Right now, back pain is back. Need to clean up a bit before preschool and errands.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 22, 2010)

Just back from the gym , am now going to wax up a couple prs of skis for tomorrow -- beautiful sunny day out here today and again tomorrow


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 22, 2010)

Just got back from a 2 hour bump session at Camelback.  Awesome morning with the school clubs piling in as I left.  Packing and heading back up to the Poconos this tonight for the weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 22, 2010)

reading every weather site and model praying that colder air will dominate Sun/Mon and change this forecasted NCP to snow while i'm at smuggs for 5 days.....leaving tonight, car packed, ETD 7PM...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2010)

Safety meeting then off to see The-Nerds play at a local bar with Mrs Root and some friends.  I'm playing DD since we'll be getting home late and I'm doing dawn patrol @ Blue tomorrow.


----------



## Terry (Jan 23, 2010)

Just finnished waxing the skis and getting ready to hit the slopes.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 23, 2010)

we're outta here in 10 min to hit the slopes  beautiful sunny day   1 degree F now , supposed to be 24 degrees by noon


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2010)

Sitting in the sun at Ski Ward watching ski lessons. They need a magic carpet, toomuch time being spent on learning the handle tow. There is hardly any skiing happening. I think I'll suck it up and go to Wachusett next year for lessons.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 23, 2010)

Prepping the kitchen to be repainted, and replacing the kitchen base board radiator covers.


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2010)

Homework. Reading _The Castle of Otranto_ by Walpole.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Too tired to write a TR for today.  Great turnout at Blue today.  Running 2 6packs of PASR's deep.  Very crowded. Awesome time.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2010)

Soaking in the hot tub after skiing the bumps and glades at Sunapee. Trashed the edges on the 88's again. Had too sharpen them for tomorrow. Going to Sunapee again.  Typing in the iTouch.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 23, 2010)

Just milling about stewing in my indecision. 

Any of you guys ever decide not to ski on a day that you have no reason not to?  I love the sport and for some reason, even though I had plans to hit Sugarloaf tomorrow, I am deciding last minute not to go.  Didn't pack my gear or anything.  What the hell is wrong with me? For some reason, I am in the mood to do absolutely nothing tomorrow.  Well, I will have to hit the gym, but other than that not a damn thing.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Just milling about stewing in my indecision.
> 
> Any of you guys ever decide not to ski on a day that you have no reason not to?  I love the sport and for some reason, even though I had plans to hit Sugarloaf tomorrow, I am deciding last minute not to go.  Didn't pack my gear or anything.  What the hell is wrong with me? For some reason, I am in the mood to do absolutely nothing tomorrow.  Well, I will have to hit the gym, but other than that not a damn thing.



I used to.  Having a season pass helps for me and I'll also go on marginal days now more also.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, I have a pass also.  It just feels strange...no real reason not to go.  I think I might have overdone it in the past week and just need decompress time.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2010)

Resting up for the drive home later today.  Almost 4 hours of basically ski on via the singles lane cycles of bumps on Jaws/Plummet/Freefall/Olympic and repeat at Mount Snow until legs totally shot, has me needing a little rest before the drive.  Plus, the clouds ahead of the storm blew in over the top 1/4 of the mountain and after the last day and a half of phenomenal weather, I didn't really feel like flat light, in the cloud skiing for another few runs


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 24, 2010)

Veg out day here, ordered District 9, gonna watch both playoff games, threw some country ribs in the crockpot.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2010)

Decompressing after a rough drive home from VT this afternoon.  From Mount Snow on down to roughly Springfield, MA it was between 28 and 30 with light drizzle   Treated roads - OK untreated roads - sketchy at best - problem is you really couldn't deliniate which raods were and weren't treated!


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Decompressing after a rough drive home from VT this afternoon. From Mount Snow on down to roughly Springfield, MA it was between 28 and 30 with light drizzle  Treated roads - OK untreated roads - sketchy at best - problem is you really couldn't deliniate which raods were and weren't treated!


 
The carnage has begun :sad:


----------



## Geoff (Jan 25, 2010)

billski said:


> The carnage has begun :sad:



When I drove to Killington last night from the flatlands, the carnage started in the usual spot on I-89 around New London / mile 30.   Black ice and crashed cars.   That's why I have good friction tires on the car.


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2010)

Taxes. I think I'd prefer homework if it weren't for the refund at the end of this mess...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 25, 2010)

Loved that lots of people left SR early.  The place was empty most of the day; but especially after 1 pm.  We skied until 3:45.  The 2-hour drive home east/west from ME to NH on country roads was uneventful.  

(You know how it is in Northern NE when you drive east/west.  "You cahn't get theah from heah.")

Back to work listening to rain fall today.  Yucch.


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2010)

Done with taxes. Gee, that was fun. Can't wait to do the FAFSA! (But not tonight.... need to watch _Roman Holiday_ as it's due back tomorrow....)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 25, 2010)

severine said:


> Done with taxes. Gee, that was fun. Can't wait to do the FAFSA! (But not tonight.... need to watch _Roman Holiday_ as it's due back tomorrow....)



Lmao i did mine too and bcuz i am nuts  and an economist  (by training probably one in the same) i also did my taxes for 2010 on a estimated basis so i am on target for the yr . 

My kids always bust on me for that behavior BTW-- "hey mom  is dad doing next yrs taxes already" ?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2010)

Headed out to ski Blue today.  Not sure what I'll encounter for conditions, but why cancel a perfectly good day off.


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Lmao i did mine too and bcuz i am nuts  and an economist  (by training probably one in the same) i also did my taxes for 2010 on a estimated basis so i am on target for the yr .
> 
> My kids always bust on me for that behavior BTW-- "hey mom  is dad doing next yrs taxes already" ?


It's not my favorite thing, but I have to get it done early for financial aid for school. Ended up doing the FAFSA last night after all...wasn't as tedious as I recalled.

Right now, catching up on email before getting ready for school.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 26, 2010)

How hard is it to do your own taxes? For the past 9 years, I had H & R Block do them since I had 2 W-2's.  Thought about getting Turbo Tax to do it myself.  Not sure if it is worth the effort.


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2010)

TurboTax is easy, even with the small business stuff that I have to do. Guides you through it all. Don't do H&R block... heck, a CPA is better than they are. They over-charged us and we over-paid. Granted, that's when we owned rental property, but we paid over $300 to have our taxes prepared and the next year when we saw a private accountant, it was only a little over $100 and we owed far less than the year before. After we sold the rental property, our accountant suggested doing our taxes by ourselves again because she didn't want to take our money for something I could do myself.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 26, 2010)

When i ran a parallel business in consulting  for 20 yrs and had overhead in addition  to my  fulltime University work i used Turbo , 

Now  being retired i do MY own 'commando style"  ie no electronic assistance -- but then again i'm into that kinda thing .     Not really hard at all if u r organized


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2010)

I prefer to go to someone and have mine done. While Turbo Tax will ask you the general questions and if you answer no it just moves onto the next one whereas a good accountant will ask more questions to confirm if you qualify or not. For the $75(single) I get charged = piece of mind


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback.  Maybe I should have started a separate thread.  

This is one of my last 7 - 9:00 Tuesdays of the year.  Basketball season is coming to a screeching halt soon and I can't wait.  Just getting some odds and ends done before I have some small group instruction in 20 minutes.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2010)

CPA for my household.  

With regular wages, dividend wages, captial gains/loss issues, a household employee, and property taxes in a couple of states, I will wholey admit that I'm not as well versed in the tax code and it's year to year changes as I would feel that I need to be to make sure that I'm keeping as much of my hard earned $$ (and not giving any extra $$ to our elected officials to spend as they see fit).  Plus, throughout the year my wife and I are having regular conversations with out CPA to make sure that we're up to date on our quarterlies so we don't end up with a big suprise at the end of the year (Frankly I'd much rather end the year as close nothing owed/no refund as possible, that way I know that I was able to manage as much of my $$ LEGALLY all year, rather than letting the gov't "borrow" some extra that I could have had throughout the year!)


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, I know, it's better to end even... but we haven't been so great about putting money away so the refund works better for us... Easier to not touch when it's a big chunk getting put in the bank instead of little dribs and drabs all year for us.

Pre-businesses/rental property, I did our taxes by hand every year. If you don't have a lot to figure out, it's easy enough to do. Once I'm done with my direct sales gig, I think I'll go back to doing taxes by hand.

Apparently, there's a spider I need to go kill...


----------



## WJenness (Jan 26, 2010)

Ugh, I think I'm liable to owe quite a bit this year... haven't done the math yet though.

Got laid off in January, I don't think they took taxes out of my severence / vacation time they paid me for, I think I was claiming too many exemptions when I started the new job, and I've been doing some contract work for a part time job for the last few months. This could be ugly.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 26, 2010)

Agree with doc   I DON"T LIKE SURPRISES of the financial kind so that's  why i scope stuff out early so i either owe them a small amt or they owe me a SMALL amt . I don;t like giving INTEREST FREE loans  

Being retired i  have to do quarterlies on my state taxes


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 26, 2010)

OK,, gotta go  pump iron    n'sweat my arse off at the gym  @10.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Ugh, I think I'm liable to owe quite a bit this year... haven't done the math yet though.
> 
> Got laid off in January, I don't think they took taxes out of my severence / vacation time they paid me for, I think I was claiming too many exemptions when I started the new job, and I've been doing some contract work for a part time job for the last few months. This could be ugly.
> 
> -w



If its any comfort, Secretary of Treasury is in trouble too.

"Even the treasury secretary hasn't played by IRS rules. Geithner failed to pay $34,000 in self-employment taxes, including Social Security and Medicare taxes between 2001 and 2004. Geithner contended the mistakes weren't intentional, but said that he should have known better."


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2010)

Home after a long day. Classes went great today. Found this amazing tree adjacent to the parking lot that has to be the thickest tree I have ever seen--wonder how old it is. Shared a moment with it between classes. Hung out with my parents and had dinner with them. Started talking about maybe joining them when they go down to FL in March for their 2 weeks at their time share. And now I'm home and exhausted.... with much homework to do.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 26, 2010)

I took an online harassment course tonite.   I had to complete it by the end of the week.   That wasted 4 hours of my life.

I haven't even thought about taxes yet this year.   I suspect that I will get a big pile back.   I only worked for 4 months and I had some taken out of my unemployment check.

The kitchen in my new summer cottage just got gutted.   The ceiling and sheet rock walls are down.  I just got pricing for the kitchen cabinets I'd chosen.   I may have to shop those a little harder.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 26, 2010)

Upping my post count.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 26, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I took an online harassment course tonite.   I had to complete it by the end of the week.   That wasted 4 hours of my life.
> 
> I haven't even thought about taxes yet this year.   I suspect that I will get a big pile back.   I only worked for 4 months and I had some taken out of my unemployment check.
> 
> The kitchen in my new summer cottage just got gutted.   The ceiling and sheet rock walls are down.  I just got pricing for the kitchen cabinets I'd chosen.   I may have to shop those a little harder.



They give courses in "harassment?"  Like they're teaching you how to harass?  No kidding that was a waste of time...you really didn't need the lesson.  ; - )  :flag:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 27, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I took an online harassment course tonite.   I had to complete it by the end of the week.   That wasted 4 hours of my life.


I feel your pain.  I have to do that every year.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 27, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I feel your pain.  I have to do that every year.



They skip the harassment course for us and instead do a three hour blood-borne pathogens training. (complete with a QUIZ at the end)  If you don't pass the quiz or fail to turn it in, you have to sit through it again.  Worst half a workshop day EVER.

Currently prepping for my next small group lesson.  Trying to catch up on the forums as I haven't had a ton of time to read lately.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 27, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I feel your pain.  I have to do that every year.



It's kind of pointless for a telecommuter.   My cats aren't legally protected from harassment.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 27, 2010)

Celebrating the fact that my docs took me off Heart Rate meds i'm now going commando  yee haa !!! My heart rate has beenin the  low 40's lately,  by way of example Lance Armstrong's is in teh 30's . I am hoping to stabilize on my own now around 72  which it was pre heart attack .. but this am after 45 hrs off the meds the rate was 51 .

But i realize that it probably takes 7-10 days for the med to leach out of my system . Just gotta watch it and report any irregularities and if it goes above 90 ---

Heart rate is OFTEN affected when one has bypass surgery because the electrical system in the heart is cut and takes some toime to return to normal . Mine was always fine but shot up to 140 for 2 weeks after surgery but the meds did their magic , now i'm on my own -- we'll see


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 27, 2010)

Vcunning just gave me the heads up that snow is coming.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Vcunning just gave me the heads up that snow is coming.



vcunning any good with lotto numbers?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 27, 2010)

My night class this semester as 5 quizzes, 2 mid-terms and 1 final.  All that in 14 weeks. I'm not happy about this.


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> My night class this semester as 5 quizzes, 2 mid-terms and 1 final.  All that in 14 weeks. I'm not happy about this.



You have my sympathies. One of my classes is calling for quizzes at least once a week (it meets twice), plus a presentation, plus a paper "of considerable length" (which since it's an advanced course, that could be 15 pages+ but he hasn't specified yet), etc. 2 more classes are calling for 3 (each) 2-3-page response papers plus midterm and final, and the last is the class participation guru. 40% of the grade. Plus a few small papers and a final project. 

Sigh.

It could be worse. At least I *like* my classes this semester.

And with that said, I have some reading to complete before tomorrow's 3 classes meet...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 28, 2010)

massaging sore quads from skiing 8-10" of pow yesterday


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> massaging sore quads from skiing 8-10" of pow yesterday



Must have been a week of extremes at Smuggs.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 28, 2010)

The Queen and i just got back from our gym workout -- we're getting a wind driven whiteout rightr now .


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Long afternoon ahead.  Honors Jazz Rehearsal, Gym, some lessons and then younger jazz until 8.  Taking a few minutes to catch up with the boards until I have to get back to the grind.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2010)

just lit a fire in the fireplace and moved my "office" to the couch so i can be warm and watch the snow fall in the backyard.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> massaging sore quads from skiing 8-10" of pow yesterday


 now wait a minute!  you're holding back, I don't see any reportage.  Where's the report?? :smash:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 28, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> massaging sore quads from skiing 8-10" of pow yesterday



Two words:  _Tiger Balm_.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 28, 2010)

awaiting for the wife to send some pics (we didnt take many though) to attach to report....full 5 day TR coming...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2010)

Watching the weather front/squall line rapidly descend on Boston from my hotel room on the 27th floor.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 28, 2010)

Reheating a fairly shitty leftover Veal PArm from MAggiano's last nite. Mom ordered the lasagna, which I had once before and thought was good. She was whining about the ricotta, but we kinda ignored it since she whines all the time. I tasted the leftover lasagna today, and she was right, almost tasted like cream cheese. Dogs gave it a 2 paws up, though.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2010)

In my jammies trying to relax. Sciatica is acting up AGAIN (that's what I get for running last night even though I swore off it!)... going to need to get a massage SOON. This is insane!

Luckily, class tonight was canceled (rightfully so!) due to slick roads. Getting back from Hartford today was NOT fun.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2010)

Getting Mrs Root's new car. 2008 Volvo XC90.


----------



## faceplant (Jan 28, 2010)

watchin Big LEbowski on tv


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 28, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Watching the weather front/squall line rapidly descend on Boston from my hotel room on the 27th floor.



What hotel are you in? 

Just curious as I checked out of a 34th floor room of the Copley Marriott with a nice view of the Back Bay and Logan on Wednesday.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 29, 2010)

Wondering why clocks run so slow on Friday afternoons.

Pretty tired after a very nice day skiing Mt. Ellen yesterday.

I'm going to be dead on Wed.

Tomorrow & Sun I'm hitting Loon with the gf and some of her family, Monday back working, Tuesday I'm planning on Stowe for woodchuck day...

-w


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 29, 2010)

Listening to my Pink Floyd/David Gilmore playlist on the Ipod.  Getting ready to drive to PA for my sons ski team practice tonight.


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2010)

Considering if I want to bite the bullet and upgrade from the Tassimo to a Keurig.


----------



## Terry (Jan 29, 2010)

Drinking a beer, debating on whether I ski Sunday River( with the posibilty of wind holds) or Shawnee Peak tomorrow morning.


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2010)

severine said:


> Considering if I want to bite the bullet and upgrade from the Tassimo to a Keurig.


Decision made. Enjoying my first Keurig cup! :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Getting Mrs Root's new car. 2008 Volvo XC90.





Woo Hoo !!!  nice wheels MRS Root


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2010)

The Queen and I just had some friends over tonite for small dinner party --   The Queen did some super Great italian , vino and dessert - great conversation with these guys they're WF skiers and she also plays tennis with the Queen -- good time on a 10 below zero nite


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Woo Hoo !!!  nice wheels MRS Root


Thanks.  Can you believe she won't let me put skiing related stickers on it?

Anyway, I just finished waxing up for tomorrow.  It's PASR day at Blue.  Of course there's a good amount of AZ crossover, so there should be a good turnout despite the cold.

Watching the Winter X Games for stoke!


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

Been up for 45 min now. Can't sleep. Having a really bad allergy attack, too.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Posting from the throne as I gear up to head out to Blue.


----------



## Terry (Jan 30, 2010)

Getting the house warmed up. -16 and windy here right now. 200 year old house is always cold and drafty when the wind blows. I overslept and let the fires burn down to much. It is getting there now though. Will be a cold day for skiing today. Dress warm!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 30, 2010)

Terry said:


> Getting the house warmed up. -16 and windy here right now. 200 year old house is always cold and drafty when the wind blows. I overslept and let the fires burn down to much. It is getting there now though. Will be a cold day for skiing today. Dress warm!



 Similar situation here  our home is pretty well insulated  BUT i have one small powder room on the NORTHWEST corner on first floor ,that even tho i've insulated all the pipes and the adjacent area inside where the plate reats on the foundation  i had to do the OLD HAIR DRYER trick on the CW line this am .  It worked to perfection the line opened up in about 30 seconds . 


Guess i'm going to have to foam the outside too where the sill plate hits the poured wall  foundation  The room was an old side entryway 100 yrs ago and of course being in the NW corner its vulnerable 

 Damn winds were howling last nite and not sure of overnight temps but had to be about 18-20 below zero


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 30, 2010)

Totally psyched!  Just bought this for the lake house...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 30, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Totally psyched!  Just bought this for the lake house...




Hey MAMA, let me know how you like that....been thinking of getting one of those myself


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 30, 2010)

Love our gas fireplace  got it for xmas 1998 

It -- saved our butts when we had the great ICE Storm of '98 when most were out of power up for 2 - 4 weeks we  were comfy between that and 2 kerosuns which kept the basement area to keep pipes from freezing


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 30, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Love our gas fireplace  got it for xmas 1998
> 
> It -- saved our butts when we had the great ICE Storm of '98 when most were out of power up for 2 - 4 weeks we  were comfy between that and 2 kerosuns which kept the basement area to keep pipes from freezing



Us, too, during that ice storm.  In my house in Southern NH, we have two built-in gas fireplaces.  Love 'em.  My last house had a totally gorgeous, huge fireplace that was fabulous, but dragging in the wood and all the other parts of it made it a pain sometimes.  Now we flick a switch.  The one in the master suite is really nice when you get out of the shower on a cold winter morning.

And, CAMP...I'll letcha know in a couple of weeks.  We're gonna take a chance.  For $260 we just want it to be a little bit of heat when we come up here on a Friday night and it's freezing cold in the house.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Trying to gear up and wake my girlfriend so we can head out to Sugarloaf for the day.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 31, 2010)

gearing up the troops to go ice skating...


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2010)

Trying to get in a homework state of mind. Pulled out my 6-year-old iBook (that may or may not have a motherboard issue) since the Gateway laptop is on the fritz (won't stop restarting itself). This could be interesting...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 31, 2010)

Makin a ham n bean soup, doin some laundry.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2010)

heading out for Titus with 2 buddies in 15 minutes -- should be a great day sunny and 15 degrees by noon  -- now sunny and 2 degrees


----------



## Geoff (Feb 1, 2010)

Logan Airport sitting on Southwest 3002 to Denver.  I got the exit row seat with no seat in front of it.  Infinite leg room rulez!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 1, 2010)

Gotta fire going, relaxing on the sofa


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2010)

Coffee. Ran errands all day and now I have a lot of homework to do, sadly.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 1, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> .we just want it to be a little bit of heat when we come up here on a Friday night and it's freezing cold in the house.



We had one installed in our Pocono house for exactly that reason.  Much better then having to build a fire while shivering.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2010)

Got back from skiing Titus at 5 .  Coldest day out for me this season  Sunny 5 degrees with  wicked windchill today -30 But great skiiing .

Lots of  fresh pow left on several trails  and absolutely no one there, cept the  Clarkson  i think   and SLU ski teams running gates  and a few others .

   so a good day all in all but needed ALL my cold weather gear TODAY . Man i was never happier to get home and sit in front of the fireplace


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 1, 2010)

4aprice said:


> We had one installed in our Pocono house for exactly that reason.  Much better then having to build a fire while shivering.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I'm hoping it's helpful.  : - )


----------



## severine (Feb 2, 2010)

Avoiding homework...and thoroughly confused by "Lost" already.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 2, 2010)

severine said:


> thoroughly confused by "Lost" already.



Me too... but I'm watching season 2...

my girlfriend and I started watching it on a ski trip about a month ago and we're pretty hooked.

Hoping to catch up by the end of the current season.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2010)

severine said:


> Avoiding homework...and thoroughly confused by "Lost" already.



IMHO, that was a GREAT start to the last season.  A whole new level of complexity got introduced in a big way!  Can't wait to see what the final answers will be come the series finale in May


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 3, 2010)

wondering why this Dark Magic coffee is starting a migrane.....


----------



## severine (Feb 3, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> wondering why this Dark Magic coffee is starting a migrane.....


Must be some Black Magic at work.  (Dark Magic is really good with irish cream, BTW...)

Drinking coffee, trying to get motivated to tackle homework. My back is still killing me.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Just finished clearing the walks.  Gonna work from home today because I'm feeling lazy after spending over 4 hours in the car yesterday.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2010)

Breakfast , finish doing my 2010 estimated NY tax  stuff , then hit the gym .  My buddies are at Tremblant  to day and tomorrow --i stayed here the Queen is feeling crappy and i got thing s to do here . We'll be out there again this weekend -- or if i can scarf up a ski pardner before then


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2010)

Just finished blowing the driveway and shoveling the front walk.  Never a bad way to start the day.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 3, 2010)

Feel like crap.  I have this general feeling of malaise. My whole body hurts.  As I told a coworker this morning, it feels like I went on a bender last night and am suffering from it today.  I am not sure what is going on. I know I don't have a fever.  Maybe a workout this afternoon will take care of it.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Feel like crap.  I have this general feeling of malaise. My whole body hurts.  As I told a coworker this morning, it feels like I went on a bender last night and am suffering from it today.  I am not sure what is going on. I know I don't have a fever.  Maybe a workout this afternoon will take care of it.



I had a 24-hour bug last week similar to your desciption.  Take a Theraflu and a nice long nap and get better.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2010)

Back from gym workout feeling great but should have gone to Tremblant !!!!!  man what a perfect day 20's sunny no wind


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Sitting in class bored out of my mind.


----------



## severine (Feb 3, 2010)

Eating dinner, then I have to write a 3-5 page character analysis paper.


----------



## faceplant (Feb 3, 2010)

severine said:


> Eating dinner, then I have to write a 3-5 page character analysis paper.



well that oughta be easy, what with all the characters on this board!
which 1 of these characters will you be writing about,kiddo?


----------



## severine (Feb 3, 2010)

faceplant said:


> well that oughta be easy, what with all the characters on this board!
> which 1 of these characters will you be writing about,kiddo?



:lol: I have to choose a character from James Joyce's "The Boarding House," a 9-page short story. It's not a difficult paper, but I have no desire to do it. I only need a draft for tomorrow; the final is due Tuesday. I think it's almost that it's too easy so I just don't feel like writing it...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 3, 2010)

Did some errands earlier.  Tested perfume.  I smell good.  ; - )  Bought that one.

Goin' to bed.  : - )


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2010)

Watching Bear Grylls on the DVR


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2010)

Watching a documentary about India on PBS


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 5, 2010)

Friday study hall monitoring. At least they are all my band students. One of my freshman who can solve any of the Rubik's cubes (including the 7 x7) tried to teach me how to solve it.  It didn't go well.  I guess I can do the first 3 steps pretty well....after that I wanted to punch him in the face.


----------



## Euler (Feb 5, 2010)

Wishing it would snow north of Maryland sometime this winter...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2010)

Board investment committee mtg at the medical centre this am,  then wax em up for tomorrow and hit the guitar shop for  some whole bunch of new strings for the axes and have them tweak the intonation a bit on my LP std


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Friday study hall monitoring. At least they are all my band students. One of my freshman who can solve any of the Rubik's cubes (including the 7 x7) tried to teach me how to solve it.  It didn't go well.  I guess I can do the first 3 steps pretty well....after that I wanted to punch him in the face.


:lol:

Drinking my coffee (vanilla caramel cream, or something like that) and relaxing a bit. It's been a crazy week.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm on a 6+ hour tele-conference.  My bosses were kind enough not to have me drive out to Philly today (where the actual meeting is).  I printed out the Power Point slide deck and I'm now headed out to get some errands done before this major winter storm hits.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2010)

3 of us leaving in 5 min for day on the hill -- zero degrees and sunny but skiing will be super today


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 6, 2010)

About to hit the sack... figure Mountain Creek will be not be to crowded after 3 tomorrow...ski 3 till 6 and still get home for the game. was hoping for a little snow from this monster down south but not in northern NJ. No snow here on Greenwood Lake, West Milford NJ, but 70 miles to the south they got 2 feet... i could just scream.. i think i will... AAAHAHHHHHHHHHHH! ok i feel better.. go saints!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Headed out for ski day #22 at Blue the True Mountain.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 9, 2010)

It's been a pretty easy Tuesday morning, which usually means the afternoon is hell.

Finished my first Rubik's cube today thanks to a student showing me the algorithms. It's amazing to watch a younger student try to "teach".  I posted about this last week, what seems so obvious to them isn't so much to others so they skip a step in the direction.  Made me chuckle.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2010)

Watching my office staff have mass snow-storm hysteria/panic set in :lol:

I was scheduled to be out of the office anyway tommorrow for a continuing education course, so no work related schedule anxiety for me


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2010)

Just back from the gym , got to wax em up for tomorrow and Friday @Titus . they got 7 inches of pow overnite and probably some more by tomorrow . Damn wish i could have gone today .

Well got some good news anyway - the Queen's  2010 Corolla was made in Japan so now need for a recall


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2010)

Exhausted. I haven't been sleeping well and it's wearing on me. Unfortunately, there's no rest for the weary: I'm behind on homework and have a lot to do before my 2 day classes meet again. Did have an excellent conversation with one of my English professors today about UCONN's Grad School program for English, though... Trying to get my ducks in a row and he offered some great insight, plus he's now considering applying to the school to see if he can get a T.A. on the Regional campus...which would help me infinitely since it will be hard enough going to Storrs for Grad school classes. If I can do the T.A. portion at Hartford, it won't be quite as bad (though the thought that I could be _teaching_ Freshman English in 1.5 years *terrifies* me, despite the fact that I am going to school to teach secondary level English). Baby steps....


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2010)

Getting ready for a POW day tomorrow.


----------



## Euler (Feb 9, 2010)

One kid put to bed, one left to go.  Hoping for a powder day Thursday.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 9, 2010)

Just getting back from eating a fantastic pizza pie at Modern Pizza in New Haven. Yum!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 10, 2010)

Leaving in 20 minutes for day of skiing with one buddy, uncrowed , mid week el cheapo rates and some fresh


----------



## Euler (Feb 11, 2010)

Getting ready for some midweek skiing with the kids!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2010)

"Working"  from home.  Actually, we have a delayed opening today at noon.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2010)

Trying not to fall asleep at my desk, it's not going too well...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Enjoying some blueberries on this sunny day.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 11, 2010)

Eating a pretzel log. I've had a bad case of the munchies all morning.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Trying not to fall asleep at my desk, it's not going too well...



Still trying, and it's still not going well...


----------



## legalskier (Feb 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Still trying, and it's still not going well...



Roll down the windows and turn the music up. :grin:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Roll down the windows and turn the music up. :grin:



:lol: Sometimes I wish I drove around for a living...

No windows anywhere near this cube, and if I turned my music up any louder some of the songs I listen to might get me in trouble with co-workers... 

Maybe I should just go out for a drive instead.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Hahaha...Mother, Juggs and Speed is on....:lol:


----------



## legalskier (Feb 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> :lol: Sometimes I wish I drove around for a living...
> 
> No windows anywhere near this cube, and if I turned my music up any louder some of the songs I listen to might get me in trouble with co-workers...



Perhaps you should switch to a different kind of cube:

http://www.nissanusa.com/cube/?dcp=ppn.28434549.&dcc=0.205796025


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> :lol: Sometimes I wish I drove around for a living...



part of the job description here.  I enjoy it.  Only think I mind about it is I've got a 3 year old car with 92K miles on it.  What's worse is my wife was using it for a year and a half.  I probably put 35K work related miles on the road a year.  I get modest compensation for it from my company and deduct some via taxes, but blowing through the warranty so quickly sucks.  Part of the reason I bought the Hyundai is the 10 year/ 100K warranty.  I need a 6 year / 150K plan :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 11, 2010)

waxing and tuning several prs of skis for me and my ski buddies we're going again tomorrow or if that diesn't work out we 'l go saturday again


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 11, 2010)

wrapping up a few deals, buying back a data center from a hospital in Oklahoma, networking equipment from an integrator in Virgina and trading desk turrets from a hedge fund in Philly.

wife working  3-11...hang with the girls, put them to bed, then grab a merlot and go tune some skis....


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2010)

Waiting for a couple of mouths to get numb so I can do what I need to do to bring this work day to a close!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 11, 2010)

Just back from Camelback.  Plenty of new snow but once again winds playing havoc with mountain operations.  Tweeked my knee the other day and still not on top of it like I would like to be.  Should be an interesting weekend but very fearful of the crowds:-o

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Madroch (Feb 11, 2010)

Wondering why no shipping update from Fed Ex on a package where shipment information was send to FEd Ex on 2/9-- I assume seller sent the information but never actually dropped the package with FEd EX?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 11, 2010)

heading out early tomorrow am  got my new boot gloves this afternoon anxious to see if they really work


----------



## Geoff (Feb 11, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> heading out early tomorrow am  got my new boot gloves this afternoon anxious to see if they really work



They work.  Not as well as heaters but they work.   Don't walk in them.   The stirrup wears out quickly.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> heading out early tomorrow am  got my new boot gloves this afternoon anxious to see if they really work



Best way to describe a boot glove there Warp, is that they won't warm up the tootsies once they get cold, but what they do do is keep the tootsies from getting cold quicker than usual.  For me at least, if on a COLD day I might usually take 5 or 6 runs without the bootgloves on before I need a toe warm up break, with the bootgloves on I can get say 9 or 10 runs before I need a warm up break.  Good product IMHO


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feeedback guys  . I read about the strap issue and also the need to put these puppys on in the lodge not at the car . I 'm pretty used to cod and seldom have an issue after living here in the tundra for damn near 50 yrs . But  i figure if i can make the last hr of the day skiing more comfy for  $30 its worth a shot 

todays a good day to test it -- 3 below zero  sunny  at the base   can't even guess about the summit and factor the wind -- but i'm equipped for cold


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 12, 2010)

wondering why its only 2pm...it was 1:59 4 hours ago....


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 12, 2010)

Drinking a few Warsteiners


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2010)

Thinking that I was more aware of who sang the original "We Are The World" (WHEN it came out!) than I know about "We Are The World 25".


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2010)

Watching the Olympic opening ceremonies and sucking down multiples of the new Bud Select 55's (tastes a heck of a lot like Bud Light, but 1/2 the calories)


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 12, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Watching the Olympic opening ceremonies and sucking down multiples of the new Bud Select 55's (tastes a heck of a lot like Bud Light, but 1/2 the calories)


:lol: uke:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2010)

Time to see who's going to light the olympic flame!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2010)

Back from a date. Watching womens moguls.


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Back from a date. Watching womens moguls.



So does that mean it wasn't a great date...?

The women are killing it!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2010)

severine said:


> So does that mean it wasn't a great date...?
> 
> The women are killing it!



Ha, no it was good. Just a first date though. Broke up with my girlfriend recently so I'm back on the market ... come get me ladies!

That Chloe chick from Canada just brought everything up another level!


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Ha, no it was good. Just a first date though. Broke up with my girlfriend recently so I'm back on the market ... come get me ladies!
> 
> That Chloe chick from Canada just brought everything up another level!


If you weren't in MA, I'd have 2 girls to send your way.  Good luck! 

Poor Michelle Roark. She was awesome...until she caught her edge.  And yup, Chloe was amazing!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2010)

Waiting for the plumber to stop by my place in Vermont.  We had a not so small problem with the hot water heater that we found out about this AM


----------



## severine (Feb 14, 2010)

Homework. Just wrote a 2.5 page response paper for one class. I have to read a short story and do a presentation on that... then read another 100 pages of another book (that I'm behind on) and come up with a 5-page draft of a paper. Ugh.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 14, 2010)

Went to the institution and ripped some bumps...Got in on with the woman then fed her some chocolate covered strawberries..Now Im making fireplace T-bone steaks...baked potatos, and roasted asparagus...got a few bottles of wine to drink while watching the mens moguls


steveo


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 14, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Went to the institution and ripped some bumps...Got in on with the woman then fed her some chocolate covered strawberries..Now Im making fireplace T-bone steaks...baked potatos, and roasted asparagus...got a few bottles of wine to drink while watching the mens moguls
> 
> 
> steveo



I would say that is a full good day!! i myself got up and did the sunday morning 11am bernese mountain dog club hike through the woods with a bunch of crazy bernese snow dogs! full foot of snow for a good mile and 1/2. good workout. shopped for Valentines dinner of roasted chicken, potatoes au gratin, asparagus, cresent rolls,bottle of Montinore pinot noir, cherry crumb pie /with vanilla ice cream. Wifey is sick so thats a bummer. scoring big points on pampering.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 14, 2010)

teeing up lodging for our trip to  ski Gore in the Dacks for thurs -- sunday


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 14, 2010)

Waiting for my honey to come home with Chinese food.  We worked hard today painting and cleaning the lake house. Gonna skype shortly with my son and his wife and son.  That's always fun.  Then more Olympics.  : - )


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2010)

Cooking Lobster for the wife, drinking champagne, followed by men's bumps


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2010)

Back from skiing with the kids. My six year old is finally making linked turns in a wedge. And the three year old is picking it up without any effort! He made me take off the leash and the tip locks. So psyched.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Back from skiing with the kids. My six year old is finally making linked turns in a wedge. And the three year old is picking it up without any effort! He made me take off the leash and the tip locks. So psyched.



Kewl Beans Wa -------------------must be in the gene pool   !

 ole Dok K  will be a proud grampa tonite too if you tell bout your day


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Cooking Lobster for the wife, drinking champagne, followed by men's bumps



Fabulous!!  Sounds like a lovely evening!  Mrs. DHS is very lucky.  : - )




wa-loaf said:


> Back from skiing with the kids. My six year old is finally making linked turns in a wedge. And the three year old is picking it up without any effort! He made me take off the leash and the tip locks. So psyched.



THAT is awesome.  Good for all of you.  Got some fun times ahead.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Mens moguls finish was amazing  Canada finally gets its gold medal -------------awesome skiing


----------



## severine (Feb 14, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Mens moguls finish was amazing  Canada finally gets its gold medal -------------awesome skiing


Huh? It's still on right now. ???

Sad about Patrick Deneen.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 16, 2010)

2 of us leaving for Titus in 15 minutes    then get home tonite sharpen and wax em up for our 4 day trip Gore  to ski with my son and grandson while the Queen and JV Queen  do their thing in the shops and other area attractions . the queen doesn't like to ski with crowds so being PreZ week she's not up for Gore .. We'll do West Mtn too while we're there and give a local mtn some bidness .


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2010)

Excited that my morning class is canceled. I have to do a presentation this afternoon and I wasn't yet...prepared...so now I have some time to finish it up.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2010)

severine said:


> Excited that my morning class is canceled. I have to do a presentation this afternoon and I wasn't yet...prepared...so now I have some time to finish it up.



Woohoo!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 16, 2010)

Just finished shoveling out the driveway.  3"-4" fell overnight here in NJ


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2010)

I am in awe. Our driveway is actually being plowed as I type. Nobody has cleared our driveway yet this winter--I figured our landlord had abandoned us!

Also in pretty bad pain. Back is better (though not 100% yet) so this week's twist is elbow tendonitis. Luckily, it's my left elbow and I'm right-handed. But it's pretty hard to type papers for school without both arms. And all I can find for "cures" are R.I.C.E. and to not use it for 3 weeks. Yeah, that's going to happen. Still....owie!

Also semi-re-outfitting my 10-year-old Sony Cybershot DSC-S50. It took better pics than my Nikon Coolpix that I have now! So I'm getting a new power cord (lost that a long time ago) so I can have this as my travel camera. You'd think the Memory Sticks were made of gold with the prices for them!!! That's the part that hurts... trying to justify buying obsolete equipment for about as much as one could buy the entire camera kit used now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2010)

severine said:


> Also in pretty bad pain. Back is better (though not 100% yet) so this week's twist is elbow tendonitis. Luckily, it's my left elbow and I'm right-handed. But it's pretty hard to type papers for school without both arms. And all I can find for "cures" are R.I.C.E. and to not use it for 3 weeks. Yeah, that's going to happen. Still....owie!



You are to young to be falling apart like that! :-(


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You are to young to be falling apart like that! :-(


I'm getting pretty sick of this crap!  I feel like I'm 80!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking for a place to ski up north 3/13-3/14, cheaply...


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 16, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Just finished shoveling out the driveway.  3"-4" fell overnight here in NJ



Had to drive to Bethlehem PA for a funeral today in the snow... fun...plowed when i got home ... more fun.. 7 here.. would like to do Creek tomorrow but may not be able to. the little one has a fever and may be home from school. wifey working... Shazbat!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Looking for a place to ski up north 3/13-3/14, cheaply...



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=72189

I don't know if it's cheap or not


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 16, 2010)

severine said:


> Also semi-re-outfitting my 10-year-old Sony Cybershot DSC-S50. It took better pics than my Nikon Coolpix that I have now! So I'm getting a new power cord (lost that a long time ago) so I can have this as my travel camera. You'd think the Memory Sticks were made of gold with the prices for them!!! That's the part that hurts... trying to justify buying obsolete equipment for about as much as one could buy the entire camera kit used now.


That is crazy! I have been following the digital camera world plotting a new camera purchase and it is pretty dismal. No surprise a really old camera with good optics could out perform a cheap POS camera that can only boast 14 megapixels (whoopie!!! as if the average camera user is printing out poster sized photos rather than sizing them down to share on the web!). Though Memory Sticks are big news... Sony FINALLY decided to grow up and join the real world and not limit consumers to proprietary memory. I might actually consider buying a Sony now that I don't need to shell out for a new memory card.

What am I doing right now? Complaining and generally feeling pretty miserable about storms that keep missing northern New England. 

:dunce:


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> That is crazy! I have been following the digital camera world plotting a new camera purchase and it is pretty dismal. No surprise a really old camera with good optics could out perform a cheap POS camera that can only boast 14 megapixels (whoopie!!! as if the average camera user is printing out poster sized photos rather than sizing them down to share on the web!). Though Memory Sticks are big news... Sony FINALLY decided to grow up and join the real world and not limit consumers to proprietary memory. I might actually consider buying a Sony now that I don't need to shell out for a new memory card.


I've been through 2 P&S POS digital cameras since the Cybershot and decided that even though it's nearly 1 lb and bulky, they all have the same shutter lag issue and the optics were best on the 2.1 megapixel Cybershot. Go figure! Memory Sticks for that particular model haven't been made in a while. Sure, you can find Memory Stick Pro, Memory Stick Pro Duo, Memory Stick Micro, blah, blah, blah, but the originals... $25 for 128mb (the max size that can be used). But yeah, I end up resizing all pics down to the max size that the Cybershot does anyway, so why not. At least if it gets stolen on vacation, I won't be (totally) heartbroken. Good luck with your search! I think I'm a vintage girl now... even my DSLR was bought used (Canon 10D prosumer product).


----------



## Geoff (Feb 17, 2010)

severine said:


> I've been through 2 P&S POS digital cameras since the Cybershot and decided that even though it's nearly 1 lb and bulky, they all have the same shutter lag issue and the optics were best on the 2.1 megapixel Cybershot. Go figure! Memory Sticks for that particular model haven't been made in a while. Sure, you can find Memory Stick Pro, Memory Stick Pro Duo, Memory Stick Micro, blah, blah, blah, but the originals... $25 for 128mb (the max size that can be used). But yeah, I end up resizing all pics down to the max size that the Cybershot does anyway, so why not. At least if it gets stolen on vacation, I won't be (totally) heartbroken. Good luck with your search! I think I'm a vintage girl now... even my DSLR was bought used (Canon 10D prosumer product).



Any camera with decent optics is going to be something of a brick.   You need enough glass to gather the light.  Shutter lag is an autofocus problem.  Contrast detect AF takes a lot of processing to figure out the best focus.  The cheap P&S cameras with wimpy processing power take forever.  As the semiconductors used in pocket cameras follow Moore's law, AF will get faster.   

FWIW: The Canon PowerShot G11 has the best optics of the larger pocket cameras.  My bitch about the G11 is that video is still limited to VGA.   It's also tough to find it discounted more than $50.00.   I don't think I've ever seen one for less than $449 unless it was grey market with no US warranty.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 17, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=72189
> 
> I don't know if it's cheap or not


Great idea, but not cheap enough.  Shooting for around 150 a day for lift/lodging


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Any camera with decent optics is going to be something of a brick.   You need enough glass to gather the light.  Shutter lag is an autofocus problem.  Contrast detect AF takes a lot of processing to figure out the best focus.  The cheap P&S cameras with wimpy processing power take forever.  As the semiconductors used in pocket cameras follow Moore's law, AF will get faster.
> 
> FWIW: The Canon PowerShot G11 has the best optics of the larger pocket cameras.  My bitch about the G11 is that video is still limited to VGA.   It's also tough to find it discounted more than $50.00.   I don't think I've ever seen one for less than $449 unless it was grey market with no US warranty.



The Cybershot that I have wasn't cheap; was somewhere around $700 when we bought it new 9 or 10 years ago, so maybe that's why it's continuing to exceed my $250-$350 cameras (Nikon Coolpix and Pansonic Lumix).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 17, 2010)

Had a great day at Titus yesterday 23 runs  , great conditions ,   flat lite ,a bit brisk w but the boot gloves did their thing and i was very comfy . 

Gotta wax em up now  pack our gear , we're leaving tomorrow for 4 days at Gore and West mtns  . 

Looking forward to skiing with my son and  15 y/o grandson from Manhattan .

Gotta crank  up the axe today too my grandson is a real guitar ace can't let him smoke da ole man


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Had a great day at Titus yesterday 23 runs  , great conditions ,   flat lite ,a bit brisk w but the boot gloves did their thing and i was very comfy .
> 
> Gotta wax em up now  pack our gear , we're leaving tomorrow for 4 days at Gore and West mtns  .
> 
> ...



Have fun Warp, especially at West (basically my home mountain from '80-'93   )


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

having coffee, listening to CNN in office (we stream Sirius to the overhead speakers in office and for vm system..hold music)  plotting out the day....thinking of grabbing an iphone for Mrs. Skiquattros' Bday today...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Have fun Warp, especially at West (basically my home mountain from '80-'93   )




Thanks Doc we will -- did you go to school there ??

Yeah we always have fun there after a couple of days at Gore its a nice change -- retro vibe ,  love MACH I  trail 1000 vert of rollers straight down the hill  -- BUT worst effin chairs on that lift no pads and yer butt  gets a serious az kickin   but the run is worth it >

We spend alot of time in boltonLanding in the late summer and early fall damn near moved there -- great area


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2010)

Contemplating building a George Costanza style napping area under my desk...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 17, 2010)

Sitting in my accounting class watching Blue's webcam...I'm having ski withdrawal tonight.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Heading out to Wegman's in Bethlehem PA to work remotely.  Plan to work there until 3:30-4pm then head over to Blue for night skiing!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 18, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Heading out to Wegman's in Bethlehem PA to work remotely.  Plan to work there until 3:30-4pm then head over to Blue for night skiing!



Wegman's rules!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 18, 2010)

listening to jimmy buffett concert on sirius from NC....
wondering what to get for lunch...maybe some conch fritters and a boat drink..........


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 18, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> listening to jimmy buffett concert on sirius from NC....
> wondering what to get for lunch...maybe some conch fritters and a boat drink..........




Had conch chowder last week, a drink called a "Hummer" in Boca Grande and a couple of pieces of Key Lime Pie on a couple of different islands.  

Declined stopping at Cabbage Key for lunch...not sure I buy the Jimmy Buffet legend about Cabbage Key...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Had conch chowder last week, a drink called a "Hummer" in Boca Grande and a couple of pieces of Key Lime Pie on a couple of different islands.
> 
> Declined stopping at Cabbage Key for lunch...not sure I buy the Jimmy Buffet legend about Cabbage Key...



Ahhh, Boca Grande! One of my absolute favorite places in the world just to kick back, relax, have a cold drink and watch the world float by without thought on my mind!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 19, 2010)

listening to jimmy buffett concert on sirius from NC....
wondering what to get for lunch...maybe some conch fritters and a boat drink.......... 

its like deja vu all over again.....

had an aweful steak/chicken burrito yesterday......in a food rut..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2010)

Just doing some paperwork.  Once that's done I can officially start my weekend


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 20, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Ahhh, Boca Grande! One of my absolute favorite places in the world just to kick back, relax, have a cold drink and watch the world float by without thought on my mind!



We really enjoyed Boca Grande and Gasparilla.  Will probably go back if we charter again.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2010)

Heading out to grab some fresh cord.


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2010)

Enjoying a quiet breakfast all by myself.  Kids come back soon, though... And then it'll get interesting trying to finish my homework. At least the house is a lot less cluttered again.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 21, 2010)

Just back from 4 days in Lake george area skied Gore twice and West mtn once  with my son and grandson . Did a piggy back trip  report on ChileMass' West Mtn Thread


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 21, 2010)

Just work up from a post ski-day and food shopping nap.


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2010)

Peer review of a classmate's paper for Gothic Lit. Then I have a couple short stories and half a book to read. This is becoming the winter of homework instead of skiing...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2010)

Sitting in the lounge of my local GMC dealership while my car is getting serviced, wondering how Kathy Lee Gifford and Hoda Kofi (?sp) manage to get ANY ratings on the late morning Today show    The only saving grace is that I just found that my iPod was burried in one of the pockets of my computer bag!!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Sitting in the lounge of my local GMC dealership while my car is getting serviced, wondering how Kathy Lee Gifford and Hoda Kofi (?sp) manage to get ANY ratings on the late morning Today show    The only saving grace is that I just found that my iPod was burried in one of the pockets of my computer bag!!



drjeff,i think i heard a rumor you have a GMC Acadia, true? if so, you like? thinking of one for next ski season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Waiting for my (work) laptop to explode.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> drjeff,i think i heard a rumor you have a GMC Acadia, true? if so, you like? thinking of one for next ski season.



Yup, an Acadia SLT.  Love it (it will be a year the 3rd week of April and when they logged the mileage at the dealership this AM, I'm already at 22,500 - so I've had a chance to see how it performs).

The 24MPH they advertise is for the 2wd, not awd.  I get in the 19mph range on the highway crusing back and forth to VT with the Thule box on the roof most weekends.

Drives nice.  With the 3rd row seats down, the storage area behind the 2nd row is HUGE!!!  Still decent sized with th 3rd row seats in use.

I'd buy one again


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Waiting for my (work) laptop to explode.



That happend to BOTH my wife's laptop and my tower at home yesterday :smash:


----------



## aveski2000 (Feb 22, 2010)

Packing for Utah ski trip.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2010)

aveski2000 said:


> Packing for Utah ski trip.



Nice! Just finished dropping off 3 bags totalling about 140lbs of gear at the local FedEx/kinkos set to arrive at the place in Park City ahead of my families arrival this weekend!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'd buy one again



that says it all right there. Thanks for the response.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2010)

aveski2000 said:


> Packing for Utah ski trip.





drjeff said:


> Nice! Just finished dropping off 3 bags totalling about 140lbs of gear at the local FedEx/kinkos set to arrive at the place in Park City ahead of my families arrival this weekend!



At work, but thinking about what I need to pack for Utah. Leaving tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

Checking out this week's snow forecasts...


----------



## severine (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow! Envious of the AZers going west this week! 

Seriously...trying to stay awake while reading Freud's "Uncanny" and an article about it, "Into the Uncanny Valley." Then I need to finish "Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" and continue reading _Rumspringa_.

I need more coffee...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 22, 2010)

Dreading flying to Houston tomorrow, even more dreading slogging through piles of paperwork I need to take with me.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 22, 2010)

Getting frustrated with my filling schedule for this week.

For weeks I would have been able to escape for a powder day if there was one... Now with the threat of a couple on this weekend, I'm getting buried under work.

Sigh, that's life sometimes.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Getting frustrated with my filling schedule for this week.
> 
> For weeks I would have been able to escape for a powder day if there was one... Now with the threat of a couple on this weekend, I'm getting buried under work.
> 
> ...



If it makes you feel any better it's supposed to snow my first ski day in Utah. Did that help?


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 22, 2010)

Had a great day of skiing (finally) yesterday...now off to the Boat Show to check out sailing schools!!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> At work, but thinking about what I need to pack for Utah. Leaving tomorrow afternoon.




Have fun!!!  

(As if...duh...!! ; - )


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Nice! Just finished dropping off 3 bags totalling about 140lbs of gear at the local FedEx/kinkos set to arrive at the place in Park City ahead of my families arrival this weekend!



First of all have a great time in Utah.  Second I assume you looked in to the shipping so I will ask How long do they take to deliver? and is the cost cheaper then including equipment on the flight?  Be interested to hear your suggestions as I'm going out the 26th of March and am going to be looking into shipping my(families) equipment.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Geoff (Feb 22, 2010)

4aprice said:


> First of all have a great time in Utah.  Second I assume you looked in to the shipping so I will ask How long do they take to deliver? and is the cost cheaper then including equipment on the flight?  Be interested to hear your suggestions as I'm going out the 26th of March and am going to be looking into shipping my(families) equipment.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



It kind of depends on the airline since they're now all over the map for baggage charges.

FEDEX 2nd day is more but....,

* You know for sure your gear got there since you have a tracking number

* When you get off the plane, you go straight to your lodging without screwing around with bags.   If you take an early morning flight, you can be skiing in the afternoon on your free ticket when you show your boarding pass

* You avoid the hassle factor of dealing with bags.   If you have kids, that's a major deal.   With a wheeled ski bag and a wheeled duffel, it's less of an issue for adults.


----------



## severine (Feb 22, 2010)

If you fly Southwest, you can still check 2 bags for free. Otherwise, I agree with Geoff that avoiding the inconvenience would be beneficial so long as the packages get there when you need them to. (...in theory since I haven't done this...)

This would not have worked the only time I flew west to ski, however, since we were staying at a condo. Nobody was there to receive the packages before our arrival.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 22, 2010)

severine said:


> If you fly Southwest, you can still check 2 bags for free. Otherwise, I agree with Geoff that avoiding the inconvenience would be beneficial so long as the packages get there when you need them to. (...in theory since I haven't done this...)
> 
> This would not have worked the only time I flew west to ski, however, since we were staying at a condo. Nobody was there to receive the packages before our arrival.



In Pork Sushi, you can ship gear directly to the Snow Park Lodge at Deer Valet. 

I've had a number of combo ski vacations/business trips where I shipped my gear.   My ski trips are usually booked far in advance.   The business trips are on short notice.   I just use the corporate FEDEX account.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 23, 2010)

4aprice said:


> First of all have a great time in Utah.  Second I assume you looked in to the shipping so I will ask How long do they take to deliver? and is the cost cheaper then including equipment on the flight?  Be interested to hear your suggestions as I'm going out the 26th of March and am going to be looking into shipping my(families) equipment.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ





Geoff said:


> It kind of depends on the airline since they're now all over the map for baggage charges.
> 
> FEDEX 2nd day is more but....,
> 
> ...



Geoff hit the nail on the head.  I used Fed-ex 3 day ground express.  I dropped my bags off 11AM Monday and they're scheduled for delivery to my hotel in Park City Thursday afternoon.  Tracking number is great, you know where they are.  Cost me about $250 each way for 3 bags,  but when traveling with 2 kids that's about 160lbs less gear to lug around,  and it's actually allowing me to rent a smaller car out there, so for the ease of travel, and the smaller car rental car factor, it's the way to go for me and my family.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 23, 2010)

What do you call it when you're officially working, but you don't have a laptop to do any work on?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2010)

Got to go out now and plow about 5-6 inches of fresh that fell overnite supposed to be a pretty fair storm up here wed -- we'll be on the hill first chair thursday !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 23, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Got to go out now and plow about 5-6 inches of fresh that fell overnite supposed to be a pretty fair storm up here wed -- we'll be on the hill first chair thursday !!!!!!!!!!


Awesome.  Are you back to your "normal" speeds yet?


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Geoff hit the nail on the head.  I used Fed-ex 3 day ground express.  I dropped my bags off 11AM Monday and they're scheduled for delivery to my hotel in Park City Thursday afternoon.  Tracking number is great, you know where they are.  Cost me about $250 each way for 3 bags,  but when traveling with 2 kids that's about 160lbs less gear to lug around,  and it's actually allowing me to rent a smaller car out there, so for the ease of travel, and the smaller car rental car factor, it's the way to go for me and my family.




That's awesome...!!  I didn't think about that when I took my four kids to CO back in the day.  Checking bags wasn't much of an issue in '01-'02.  Howevah...we did have to rent a full-size van which was pretty hilarious!

Lugging gear wasn't as much of a problem, as getting them OFF the ski luggage carousel.  Good times.  : - )

Enjoy!!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Geoff hit the nail on the head.  I used Fed-ex 3 day ground express.  I dropped my bags off 11AM Monday and they're scheduled for delivery to my hotel in Park City Thursday afternoon.  Tracking number is great, you know where they are.  Cost me about $250 each way for 3 bags,  but when traveling with 2 kids that's about 160lbs less gear to lug around,  and it's actually allowing me to rent a smaller car out there, so for the ease of travel, and the smaller car rental car factor, it's the way to go for me and my family.



Thanks Dr. Jeff and Geoff.  There 2 families going so we're going to have quite a bit of ski equipment.  We have a 10 passenger 4 wheel drive van (it lives at the condo) so transportation is not an issue.  Really think shipping will be our best option.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Awesome.  Are you back to your "normal" speeds yet?



oh yeah Rooter   thanks for asking --- efiin Warp speed  most of the time  and  all the time at my home hill!!!!  '

cept at Gore this past fri - sunday  it was pretty steep  on the side i was skiing in the am and very flat lite and  with more crowd density than i'm used to ,so i reeled it back a notch and practiced my turns. I'm so damned spoiled by not having crowds mid week and usually have perfect conditions so  


How you doing  with the Boot search ?? Again i got to tell ya yout TR 's w/ photos  are TOPS  as matter of fact my son who lives in Manhattan is taking a bunch of his staff from the hospital to Ski BLUE  i think today or tomorrow !!  

We had a great time at Gore and West the end of Prez week  .


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 23, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> How you doing  with the Boot search ?? Again i got to tell ya yout TR 's w/ photos  are TOPS  as matter of fact my son who lives in Manhattan is taking a bunch of his staff from the hospital to Ski BLUE  i think today or tomorrow !!  .



More questions in my head then answers right now.

Thanks, if I go tonight, I'll be sure to take some pics.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2010)

Burning time at the airport.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 26, 2010)

Chilling at the Saddleback lodge, staring at 2 feet of untouched waiting to see what happens with lifts.  Yesterday they didn't even open.  Right now, they are looking to get some stuff up and running by 9.  Not sure about the quad.  They were forced to groom quite a bit since they got a lair of freezing rain this morning before it switched to snow. Did I mention it's PUKING out?!?!?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2010)

Just printing out my boarding passes for tommorrow's flight to Utah


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2010)

Texting B. They've been stuck on 84 before the Taconic since 6:30AM trying to get to Hunter...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 26, 2010)

at work....having a coffee and an everything flagel

was done shoveling at 6am, got the girls to the sitter, dug her out, stopped by my partners house, helped him dig out...drove aournd a bit.....man i love quattro......


----------



## Geoff (Feb 26, 2010)

I just put a 40 pound kitty litter container worth of sand on my front walkway.   It looked like somebody ran a zamboni down it.   I broke the plastic locks in both windshield wipers of the SUV and two ice scrapers dealing with the cars.   The SUV still looks like I melted a giant marshmallow on the roof.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 26, 2010)

I just finished digging out.  Sun is out here now.  Wrapping up a few things at work, and then I might go to the gym.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2010)

Close enough to 4 o'clock, I'm heading home.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 26, 2010)

The Queen and i just back from the gym  , now gotta wax em up for tomorrow 's skiing with 2 of my buddies . One leaves Monday for 2 months in Florida ( poor dude he's gonna miss some farkin good spring skiing and he KNOWS it )  He'll be cry assin for a couple 'o weeks   then adjust to to his condo lifestyle on the beach


----------



## Terry (Feb 26, 2010)

Just finished packing the car for the early morning ski with management at SR and the afternoon BBQ. Should be pretty good skiing tomorrow!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 26, 2010)

Terry said:


> Just finished packing the car for the early morning ski with management at SR and the afternoon BBQ. Should be pretty good skiing tomorrow!



So Jealous of you guys and first tracks tomorrow... Wish I saw that thread earlier... argh.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 27, 2010)

Just back from a great day of skiing at Titus   -- snowed most of the day   --   deep snow pack should be  great  for spring skiing  this season


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2010)

Relaxing after a great day at Stowe; about to cook a porterhouse.  pissed I still don't have power at home and will probably lose a couple hundred bucks worth of food out of our fridge and many hours of butchering and sausage making out the window.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2010)

Standing in line at DQ.


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Standing in line at DQ.


Ours won't open until next month...

Just emailed some questions for an author to my professor. Going to kick back with some blueberry vodka/lemonade (thanks for the suggestion, Greg!) and watch a movie with the big guy. Finally catching up on homework and I deserve a break.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm at Harrah's in AC watching my brother's band absolutly rock the f'n house!  He just solo's Get Giggy With It by Wil Smith while wearing a pair of ski goggles! 

TR with video sometime tomorrow!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2010)

blueberry vodka and lemonade FTW!


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> blueberry vodka and lemonade FTW!


Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! F'in A!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> blueberry vodka and lemonade FTW!



sleep (or pass out) in 5.. 4...2...3...1...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 28, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm at Harrah's in AC watching my brother's band absolutly rock the f'n house!  He just solo's Get Giggy With It by Wil Smith while wearing a pair of ski goggles!
> 
> TR with video sometime tomorrow!


Just did 3 or 4 rounds of shots with the band. I have not had this much to drink in a long time.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2010)

On the plane home. Sad to go, but it will be nice to get home to my own bed.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 28, 2010)

having lunch mid mountain at The Canyons surrounded by hundreds of Texans! Some of the commentary between the general lack of skiing knowledge and the Texas twang is absolutely hysterical and has me and my wife chucking! :lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2010)

Reading _Rumspringa: To Be or Not to Be Amish_ for my Wed English class.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 28, 2010)

severine said:


> Reading _Rumspringa: To Be or Not to Be Amish_ for my Wed English class.



Read it -- pretty interesting since we have beaucoup Amish in this neck of the woods .


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Read it -- pretty interesting since we have beaucoup Amish in this neck of the woods .



The author will be coming in to speak to our class in a few weeks. Definitely surprising. I've learned a little about the Amish from various classes (including World Religions last semester) but rumspringa isn't something that's usually focused on.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 28, 2010)

severine said:


> The author will be coming in to speak to our class in a few weeks. Definitely surprising. I've learned a little about the Amish from various classes (including World Religions last semester) but rumspringa isn't something that's usually focused on.



True , I was totally unaware of it before i picked up the book at the library .   I was amazed that the Amish follow the custom  and I that such a high percentage actually return to the flock  after experiencing  some wild life experiences among "the English"     

Perhaps the  relative strength of the ""hold is more "socIal security" and ethno-centric


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 1, 2010)

Still coming down off the high I had over the past 2 pow days.  It put me in such a great mood to be here today.  The morning is flying by.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2010)

waiting for a conference call to start


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 1, 2010)

Engineering design meeting.  Skiing after work.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> waiting for a conference call to start



duh... sat there 10 minutes listening to music before i realized i transposed 2 numbers in the conference code. lucky (not) the wrong code was actually a valid one and i just sat there like an idiot waiting for the leader to start


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 1, 2010)

The Queen and i just back from a gym workout --looking at motels  in various location for this weekend 's  skiing


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 1, 2010)

booking bromley for this weekend (poss thurs night - sunday)  

contemplating career/business....not in a mood for working...no mojo.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> booking bromley for this weekend (poss thurs night - sunday)
> 
> contemplating career/business....not in a mood for working...no mojo.



nice.. was contemplating a bromley/magic weekend combo for me and the kids.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 3, 2010)

girls in the tub,,,glass of malbec, getting some things together for bromley weekend (sunscreen included)


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 3, 2010)

Sitting in my night class.  Blah.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 3, 2010)

The Queen and i are packing up our gear for skiing tomorrow at Titus -- should be a great Bluebird day  and the  start of a run of 4 great sunny days in a row .


 I'll ski with her tomorrow  mostly  relaxed cruising greens and blues but it'll be a fun day 

Maybe i' can sneak away  for several fast runs down some of the steeper longer stuff


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 4, 2010)

sammy winter ale...wrapping up a few deals.....head home, pack for bromley


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 4, 2010)

Just back from  skiing 7 hrs of Bluebird skies , sunny 29 degrees , fully covered trails with hero snow   feelin groovy -- great day   nother one tomorrow


----------



## EOS (Mar 4, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> girls in the tub,,,glass of malbec, getting some things together for bromley weekend (sunscreen included)



Mmmmm....*Malbec! ! !*
________
Honda CB650


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2010)

Stuck in plane waiting to take off. Delay in nyc mean we can't take off.


----------



## EOS (Mar 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Stuck in plane waiting to take off. Delay in nyc mean we can't take off.



That stinks!  At least you have internet access of some sorts to catch up on the AZ forums...
________
Suzuki VX 800


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2010)

EOS said:


> That stinks!  At least you have internet access of some sorts to catch up on the AZ forums...


True. But the batt on my blackberry is running low.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 4, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from  skiing 7 hrs of Bluebird skies , sunny 29 degrees , fully covered trails with hero snow   feelin groovy -- great day   nother one tomorrow



Sounds awesome Warp.

I'm really looking forward to this weekend... Predictions are for sun and low 40s... should be a hell of a couple days.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2010)

sitting in the airport in Baltimore with the family waiting out an estimated 90 minute delay


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Me and the Queen just back from 'nother 7 hrs of hero snow, blubird skies and 40 degree temps at Titus  27 runs on the mtn today  just a super day followed by a nice grilled shrimp din din on the barbie -- Life IS Good


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 8, 2010)

Back from the gym -- decided it was time for some guitar workout so spent the last hr or so crankin out serious AC/DC and Aerosmith  on the Les Paul .  Queen went shopping so pumped up the jam on the amp and trick boxes  volume   -- luv some of Angus 'and malcolms' riffs   -- never get tired of em


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2010)

Not succeeding too well at the battle to keep my eyes open


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning coffee.  My legs don't want to work so well today.  Somehow they need to understand that there will be skiing tonight and get with the program.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2010)

Checking out my new tower system   The old tower had a bit of a fatal crash about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2010)

breakfast  just loaded the Saab my B-I-L and i headed off to Titus in 20 min  sunny  low 40's later on  now 13 degrees  yeehaa


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2010)

Back from the gym. 60 minutes on the arc trainer. Trying to figure out what to do today...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2010)

Listening to my business partner live on the radio talking about a HUGE dental mission event that's happening in CT this weekend!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Trying to make my legs move.  Spend 4 days skiing my hardest trying to break new boots in and now my legs just want to relax.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2010)

Just surfin' the net and writing up charts at my desk and ENJOYING the fact that the weather is so nice outside right now that I've got the windows open for the 1st time since last fall


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 10, 2010)

looking at resorts, surf spots/guides in Punta de Mita Mexico...possible October trip


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> looking at resorts, surf spots/guides in Punta de Mita Mexico...possible October trip


Nice! We're heading to Puerto Morelos in May. :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2010)

Really contemplating an e-mail that I got from a good friend this morning asking me if I want to go to Oktoberfest in Munich this year?  Just trying to figure out if I can make the logistics work, as that's been on my bucket list for many years


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Really contemplating an e-mail that I got from a good friend this morning asking me if I want to go to Oktoberfest in Munich this year?  Just trying to figure out if I can make the logistics work, as that's been on my bucket list for many years



Do it! That's a great time of the year in Bavaria anyway. Spend a day at O fest and then head down to the Alps for some hiking.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2010)

Just back from another great day  @ Titus my B-I-L and i got in 30 runs today .  

We skied with just vests and liteweight pants , spring gloves  ------------ 44 degrees  sunny no wind  , full deep coverage no bare spots  awesome day  

We're heading up again  early  tomorrow  am for another  repeat day B4 the Nair hits


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from another great day  @ Titus my B-I-L and i got in 30 runs today .


Nice....that's my kinda skiing!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2010)

rootdkj said:


> nice....that's my kinda skiing!



root 2 damn bad we don't live closer man  -- it'd b fun to rip some runs with ya bud !!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2010)

Waiting for my dinner.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> root 2 damn bad we don't live closer man  -- it'd b fun to rip some runs with ya bud !!!


Yeah.  I'll be at Stowe this weekend however...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah.  I'll be at Stowe this weekend however...



Great   have a super time  !!!!    u gonna do SB or SN too or stay at Mansfield both days ?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Great   have a super time  !!!!    u gonna do SB or SN too or stay at Mansfield both days ?


Not sure yet. Meeting up with a PASR on Friday, and maybe AndyZee for a beer on Saturday.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 11, 2010)

fighting a cold....argh!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 11, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> fighting a cold....argh!



Hope you feel better man.  My girlfriend just got hit with stomach flu thing.  No fun.

I am sitting in Parent/ teacher conferences for the next 3 hours.  Ugh.  It's always the same parents who come to see me...the ones with the kids who have no issues, perform very well, and try their hardest.  I never see the parents whos kids are uninvolved and are really struggling.  This even after phone calls home.  

Oh well.   

...and go figure....

As I was writing, I was hit with 5 different sets of parents at once.  One of my homeroom students had their parent make sure to come see me.  Apparently I had made some kind of impact on him.  Who knew.  I always appreciate that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2010)

Just back from a Differant kind of day of skiing . Yesterday at Titus was absolutely perfect Today Not so much    Once again My B-I-L and i were first ones down the Mtn . SUNNY  warm , no wind however overnite temps did not go into single digits but settled in in teh upper 20's so by 11 the snow had tirned to heavy wet  stopn'go  stuff .  We altered our style to accommodate the conditions the temps rose to 59 ndegrees and to make a long story short yesterday's 30 runs were turned into JUST 15  runs today . We decided to called it quits at 12:30 . 

hAD LUNCH AT THE MTN W/ SOME PATROLLERS AND ASKED IF THEY KNEW OF any SPECIFIC WAX THAT CAN BE USED WHEN THE SNOW GETS HEAVY , DRAGGY AND STOP /GO  -- NOPE 

SO WE DECIDED TO SAVE OUR ACL'S /MCL'S AND CALL IT A DAY TO HIT THE SKI SHOPS -- HAD FUN BUT NOWHERE NEAR AS MUCH FUN OR SPEED AS YESTERDAY -- BUT U GUYS KNOW THE DRILL --"NO SUCH THING AS A BAD DAY SKIING -- JUST SOME BETTER THAN OPTHERS


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 12, 2010)

still fighting a serious cold, have coffee and some DayQull on board...listening to the Dead on Sirius (playing in office on overhead speakers...also taps into our hold music)

not looking forward to sitting at gymnastics for 2hrs with this cold...will have the 4yr with me too..have the portable dvd with me....

Islander game Saturday night


----------



## WJenness (Mar 12, 2010)

Waiting for the clock to catch up with my brian... Let's go clock... It's the weekend already!

-w


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2010)

Getting ready to go out with my longest (mind you, NOT oldest!) friend for her birthday. Heading to a nearby cinema-cafe to see "Sherlock Holmes." Can't believe I've lived 15 min from this place 99% of my life and never been... Booze+food+movie on a big screen sounds alright to me!


----------



## Chunk (Mar 15, 2010)

im scaning through the many exciting sites found on Stumbleupon.com! great fun!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2010)

sitting in the Raleigh airport watching the Ski Sundown webcam and wishing I was there instead of here.

http://www.skisundown.com/the-mountain/live-web-cam.php


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 18, 2010)

Should be working, but I'm not.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 18, 2010)

Chillin  the Queen and i are traveling tomorrow going to look at some homes couple hrs south of here  near our original hometown


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Mar 18, 2010)

Filling in my ski log and planning the next few days of skiing.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 18, 2010)

Chilling at the Marriott in Farmington.  Nice place.  Bush - league that they charge for wi-fi.    

I am totally spent...was up at 4 to drive my students down.  5 hours door to door.  Not as bad as I was expecting and there was hardly any traffic.  Beautiful country out here.  Spent a majority of the day driving around and visiting relatives.  Looks like I might get out to do some biking tomorrow and maybe Saturday a.m.  The weather is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 19, 2010)

As soon as my 3pm conference call is over, I'm going to (finally) take the x-mas lights down.  Spring fever hit my company hard today...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 19, 2010)

wrapping up some very nice deals....mind is already at Whiteface..gearing up for the 330am departure from Long Island...should be a great weekend!


----------



## EOS (Mar 19, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> wrapping up some very nice deals....mind is already at Whiteface..gearing up for the 330am departure from Long Island...should be a great weekend!



3:30am ? ? ?   Wow!
________
Suzuki GSX-R600


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2010)

Waiting for my pizza to be ready.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 19, 2010)

Doing data verification / prep work for a large youth fencing tournament that I'm running this weekend. (I'd rather be skiing).

-w


----------



## Terry (Mar 19, 2010)

Just finished waxing the skis, packing the truck, and sampling a couple of beers. BBQ in the parking lot tomorrow after skiing. Good times!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm in Birmingham, Alabama.   Flying into Manchester, NH at 11 PM tonight, two hour drive to our place in VT and will be skiing by 9 AM tomorrow.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 27, 2010)

Chilling in the condo at Sugarloaf with From_the_NEK, skibum9995, roark, and riverc0il... WoodCore got sucked into the ski shop, not sure when we'll see him.

Long day out there today. I think I skied more vert today than any other day I've skied.

-w


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 27, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Chilling in the condo at Sugarloaf with From_the_NEK, skibum9995, roark, and riverc0il... WoodCore got sucked into the ski shop, not sure when we'll see him.
> 
> Long day out there today. I think I skied more vert today than any other day I've skied.
> 
> -w



Sounds like it was a good day!!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 28, 2010)

Hydrating and watching the thermometer slowly climb to the point where I might consider venturing out to ski.   Much tequila yesterday.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 29, 2010)

Hanging in the office, waiting for a parent meeting to begin in a few.  Decided to read all the reports on this weekend and then wish I was dead.  Sounds like an awesome weekend.  Sad I missed it.  :uzi: Work


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Working from home on this dreary day.  To under-motivated to go into the office.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2010)

Back at work after a four day weekend sifting thru a big pile of paper.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 30, 2010)

On the sofa telecommuting.   It's bogus outside.   33F here.   The mountain is all iced up.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Geoff said:


> On the sofa telecommuting.   It's bogus outside.   33F here.   The mountain is all iced up.


I moved off the sofa onto the table so I could use my mouse while creating a schematic.


----------



## hammer (Mar 30, 2010)

Looking outside my office window and wondering if I should start building an ark...:roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I moved off the sofa onto the table so I could use my mouse while creating a schematic.


Back on the sofa now for a conference call.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 30, 2010)

Sitting in "the dungeon" as the kids call it doing my detention duty.  The room is 20 x 14 with no windows and only one door.  Only one naughty kid today.  Thank god my name only comes up in the rotation twice a year.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 30, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Sitting in "the dungeon" as the kids call it doing my detention duty.  The room is 20 x 14 with no windows and only one door.  Only one naughty kid today.  Thank god my name only comes up in the rotation twice a year.



I suggest psychological warfare...

80's hair metal very loud, one song on repeat...

Kids these days can't handle it.

Imagine "Welcome to the Jungle" at 100 dB for an hour straight... I don't know if I could handle it.



-w (obviously kidding)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 30, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I suggest psychological warfare...
> 
> 80's hair metal very loud, one song on repeat...
> 
> ...



No need to kid. I was thinking similar thoughts.  I would think something along the lines of "Cherry Pie".  I'd get sick of that after round 2.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 30, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> No need to kid. I was thinking similar thoughts.  I would think something along the lines of "Cherry Pie".  I'd get sick of that after round 2.



We could do this all day...

Winger - Madaline
Guns 'n' Roses - Sweet Child o' mine


This might be a fun game.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh, don't know how I missed this one:

G'n'R - Don't Cry

-w


----------



## hammer (Mar 30, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I suggest psychological warfare...
> 
> 80's hair metal very loud, one song on repeat...
> 
> ...


My son wouldn't mind at all...but he's not exactly conformist...


----------



## Geoff (Mar 30, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I suggest psychological warfare...
> 
> 80's hair metal very loud, one song on repeat...
> 
> ...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2010)

Listening to the sound of my next door neighbors sump pump humming away


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2010)

Working on a character analysis of Lois from _The Last September_.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2010)

Thankful I live on high ground and not near any streams.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Another wonderful evening of accounting 101


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2010)

Packing for the weekend! One more day in the office and then 4 days of skiing


----------



## Terry (Mar 31, 2010)

Drinking a beer and checking out AZ after sawing and splitting firewood till dark.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 31, 2010)

switching out winter wardrobe to summer...shorts, flip flops from here on out (yes, even to the office)

4 yr old is down and out

7 yr old reading to herself


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Mar 31, 2010)

sipping a cocktail and researching.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2010)

Back from class and the gym. Got my bike in the car for its inaugural ride tomorrow and I'm finishing up some homework before hitting the hay.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2010)

Coffee loading , then gym


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2010)

Trying to get over the idea of wearing padded bike shorts under my skirt to class. I feel like an idiot, but I need to limit time wasted so I can get a ride in between classes--hence the short cut. Hope nobody notices it.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2010)

Back from finger doctor(confirmed tip of finger broken). Put it in a lot smaller more manageable splint on it and told me I could do what ever I want for activities.

Heading up to Jamaica Plains, MA to drop off samples. (Wa you buying lunch?)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 1, 2010)

deciding whether to grab a lunchtime run or an afternoon road ride....


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2010)

Just waiting for the last patient to leave the office, then it's head home, grab the kids + the dog, and off to Vermont we go


----------



## Geoff (Apr 1, 2010)

Got off the hill at 5:00.   Have a bunch of people coming over for dinner.   Taking a quick break between getting things going for dinner.  Listening to the Dead.   Cumberland Blues off the Ladies & Gentlemen live album.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2010)

Am I the only one working, or should I say browsing the internet from work today?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Am I the only one working, or should I say browsing the internet from work today?



Probably.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Probably.



Guess i'll leave at noon then


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2010)

put storage wax on the quiver ,  emptied the snowblower tanks and prepared it for summar storage , got the shorts and tees and clogs on heading for the gym and then tomorrow daytippin to Lake Placid for some fun , no skiing but lots to do in Placid supposed be 85 and sunny here --Gonzo temps


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2010)

Trying to get the motivation to go out and fix my car...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 2, 2010)

Went out with my brother for his birthday last night.  Let's just say that things seem to be moving in slow-motion today...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 2, 2010)

Already taught 2 classes and have one more before the weekend.  Heading out to see Clash of the Titans tonight in 3-D followed by Sugarloaf tomorrow.  My concentration is not at all on working.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Trying to get the motivation to go out and fix my car...



What was the final outcome, the rear brake just shit the bed?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 2, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Went out with my brother for his birthday last night.  Let's just say that things seem to be moving in slow-motion today...



You are describing last Sunday after Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge.   I finally managed to rally at noon, rode up the K1, and nursed a Bloody Mary at the Killington Peak bar until 2:45.   Does one run count as a ski day?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 2, 2010)

wondering why windham's last day is sunday, dont they know i have 2 vouchers i was going to use on Monday...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Am I the only one working, or should I say browsing the internet from work today?



Nope.  You're not alone.


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2010)

Thinking that maybe I should have used sunscreen today...


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2010)

severine said:


> Thinking that maybe I should have used sunscreen today...



Same here, except that I should have used MORE of it (especially in my hairline and parts of my arms!)


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Coffee loading, then off to clean out the garage.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What was the final outcome, the rear brake just shit the bed?



Right rear caliper locked up, then on the way home the brake line snapped off the caliper (don't ask).  I replaced the caliper and the line yesterday, along with pads and rotors all the way around.  I ran into a few obstacles that ended up making the job take the entire day...  Great way to spend a perfect day, in the garage...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Coffee loading, then off to clean out the garage.



I intended to do a little of that after working on my car yesterday.  Unfortunately by the time I was done I was too tired (and sick of being in the garage) to even finish picking up the new mess I made.  So I went backwards... :-?


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I intended to do a little of that after working on my car yesterday.  Unfortunately by the time I was done I was too tired (and sick of being in the garage) to even finish picking up the new mess I made.  *So I went backwards*... :-?


That's kinda funny.  I have no choice..I have to get this done today.  It's horrible in my garage right now.  I don't know why, but I have this awful habit of not fully recycling cardboard in the winter time do to just overall being busier in the winter months.  It's not like I don't put _anything _out, just not stuff that requires any sort of effort or breaking down. :roll:

It looks like my front tire of my bike went flat over the winter, the back one is just soft.  Oh yeah, the GoPro and the 16GB card came in yesterday, so I'm super itching to get it mounted on my bike today.  I already put one of the mounts on my helmet.  I'd love to the angles dialed in today if I have time.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2010)

My garage is beyond horrible, and has been for some time.  Overall it's gotten much better in the last few years, but is starting to relapse a bit.  Way to many parts and crap from past interest in Jeeps and other cars that I can't bring myself to just throw out, but haven't quite gotten to making a big effort to sell either. :roll:  I know exactly what you mean about the cardboard, I have a habit of leaving it by the recycling bin, which of course means that it gets wet and soggy...

Let us know how the GoPro works out, I've been kinda looking at those too.  Can't really justify it right now, but they look pretty good and aren't too expensive.  Where do you plan on mounting it?

BTW - if it makes you feel better; not only do I have a flat tire on the rear of my bike, but that tire is on a wheel with a blown freehub, and I think there's a hole in the sidewall.  The front wheel is tireless and won't spin since it's a non-disc wheel and hits the caliper, it's just on there to hold the bike up while I wait for my wheel to come back from warranty...  I REALLY want to get that wheel back so I can put the bike back together!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 3, 2010)

Sitting on the couch, nursing a Twisted Tea... SR kicked my ass today...

TR coming.

-w


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 5, 2010)

Back to reality.  Helluva weekend.  Friends and cocktails and warm weather.  

#3 son wakeboarded yesterday.  Started from the dock and ended on the dock.  Never got wet. 

And so it begins...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2010)

Helping the Queen to clean the casa  , then headed to the gym


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2010)

Cleaning up a little before picking up my daughter at preschool and then biking the rail trail with them in tow in the trailer.


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2010)

severine said:


> Cleaning up a little before picking up my daughter at preschool and then biking the rail trail with them in tow in the trailer.



Is the semester over or are you on break this week??  

I'm eating some breakfast at my desk at work....not really into being here after such an awesome weekend of skiing!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 5, 2010)

Sitting in a meeting that I don't belong in.  I got invited by accident and knew there would be a free lunch so I figured what's the harm in going and taking a seat in the back row?


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> Is the semester over or are you on break this week??
> 
> I'm eating some breakfast at my desk at work....not really into being here after such an awesome weekend of skiing!!!


Ha! Neither... I need to be working on papers but I've been slacking a bit. Papers require less time than reading usually, so I have a little more free time--but not as much as I've been taking. Semester ends the week right before Mother's Day.

Back from the rail trail ride. Logged about 7 miles. Trying to get the kids to stop bugging me now so I can get some work done...but I'm not having any success.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm feeling really antsy right now.  No MTB to ride yet, haven't skied since the 28th of March, no spring skiing since the 21st.  Ski season is winding down too quickly and MTB is not starting, I'm going a little crazy here.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm feeling really antsy right now.  No MTB to ride yet, haven't skied since the 28th of March, no spring skiing since the 21st.  Ski season is winding down too quickly and MTB is not starting, I'm going a little crazy here.



BTW - I refuse to even open the Season Wrap-Up thread, to me that's admitting defeat!  But at the same time I'm too depressed to open most TRs from this past weekend...


----------



## Geoff (Apr 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> BTW - I refuse to even open the Season Wrap-Up thread, to me that's admitting defeat!  But at the same time I'm too depressed to open most TRs from this past weekend...



What defeat?  I expect lifts to spin for another 4 weeks.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

Geoff said:


> What defeat?  I expect lifts to spin for another 4 weeks.



I hope so, that's why I refuse to entertain a thread about wrapping up the season...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> But at the same time I'm too depressed to open most TRs from this past weekend...



need to get out so you can write one of your own


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> need to get out so you can write one of your own



That's the problem...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 5, 2010)

Just finished test riding the bike around the yard and then down the church stairs across the street until some lady yelled at me:razz:


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Just finished test riding the bike around the yard and then down the church stairs across the street until some lady yelled at me:razz:



You punk kid! Stop defacing church property!  Derailleurs fixed?


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Just finished test riding the bike around the yard and then down the church stairs across the street until some lady yelled at me:razz:


I just did the same thing, only now I think I need a new front tire as I noticed some sidewall damage.  I also mounted the GoPro on to the handlebar so I can get some test footage going after work tomorrow.  If the angles are good, then I'll work on my editing skills.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2010)

Just finished a serious guitar workout  now getting ready to watch Butler hopefully take the Dookies


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 5, 2010)

severine said:


> You punk kid! Stop defacing church property!  Derailleurs fixed?



So far so good, just need to take it for a ride on the trails.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 5, 2010)

finally stopped saying "WOW" about 5 minutes after the men's NCAA tourney ended!  What a GREAT basketball game!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 5, 2010)

only thing 'great' about that game was that it was close.  I love the emotion of college sports, but I find college basketball in particular to be PAINFUL to watch.  NO ONE can shoot a lick.  The 35 second clock has to go.  Each possession tonight was 30 seconds worth of either team jerking off with the basketball only to hoist up a miss.  They pass up so many open looks in the college game to try and find a better shot only to have to rush with 5 seconds left on the clock and chuck up a prayer.  

I do love the tournament, but from it's really bad basketball.  The college womens game is actually a lot better than the mens.


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2010)

Cursing the rain. There was only supposed to be a "chance" of "showers" this afternoon! Boo! Hiss!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 6, 2010)

severine said:


> Cursing the rain. There was only supposed to be a "chance" of "showers" this afternoon! Boo! Hiss!




I agree!!  Keep it there...we don't want it here!!  : - )

Tomorrow will be awesome.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> only thing 'great' about that game was that it was close.  I love the emotion of college sports, but I find college basketball in particular to be PAINFUL to watch.  NO ONE can shoot a lick.  The 35 second clock has to go.  Each possession tonight was 30 seconds worth of either team jerking off with the basketball only to hoist up a miss.  They pass up so many open looks in the college game to try and find a better shot only to have to rush with 5 seconds left on the clock and chuck up a prayer.
> 
> I do love the tournament, but from it's really bad basketball.  The college womens game is actually a lot better than the mens.



As a former college coach the game has morphed  todayinto a  sort of "Advanced  Intuitive Alley Ball " game where any notion of repeatable discernable patterns have given way to the chaos which now seems to prevail. 

The kids today are so much bigger  and athletic in every way  and , yet  the zebras have almost taken the game away by what they no longer call an infraction --pity in this ole coach's opinion . 

What results is  no longer a dance, it is more likje uncontrollable fury unleashed and smash mouth in the paint .  And foul shooting is a lost art . When i coached  we seriously drilled that skill at EVERY PRACTICE  and at the end of practice they had to make 15 in a row or take laps . My teams  shot very well from the FREE throw line  and won games as a result that we may not have won otherwise as a result 

  Call it a pet peeve  but it is one of the reasons i no longer enjoy watching EXCEPT in the   Final Four .

I did however really enjoy watching Butler in this years tourney --- so close for a small school


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 6, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Back to reality.  Helluva weekend.  Friends and cocktails and warm weather.
> 
> #3 son wakeboarded yesterday.  Started from the dock and ended on the dock.  Never got wet.
> 
> And so it begins...



Boat in already?  Not touching mine for another month.  Can't wait to start water skiing.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2010)

trying to get some work done.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Boat in already?  Not touching mine for another month.  Can't wait to start water skiing.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


How was your trip out west?  You were out in Utah right?


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 6, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Boat in already?  Not touching mine for another month.  Can't wait to start water skiing.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Ski boat went in Sunday morning and 5 of us went for a ride.  They took it out of the water later in the day; it's on a trailer in the carport.

Around 3, a friend arrived in his 29-foot boat and they decided Keith should wakeboard.  The water is still only about 40-degrees; the NH and ME stations were cautioning folks against being fooled by the warm air temperature.  The crazy kid didn't use a wet suit or a dry suit.  He started from the dock and because the lake is so high, he also ended on the dock.  He barely got wet.  His stunt wasn't for the faint of heart.  

The ski boat won't stay in the water until May-ish.  The big boat won't go in until the other dock gets put into the water. 

(LOL...The dock the kid skied off is a permanent dock on a rock cradle that has a circulator all winter; that's home port for the ski boat.  The big boat sits in a U-shaped, canopied dock that's hinged and comes out of the water for the winter. The sailboat goes on a mooring.  The Whaler goes on the neighbor's dock.  ; - )


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 6, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> How was your trip out west?  You were out in Utah right?



Utah was excellent.  See my semi report on the Season wrap up thread.  Needless to say thats where the snow is now.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 6, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Ski boat went in Sunday morning and 5 of us went for a ride.  They took it out of the water later in the day; it's on a trailer in the carport.
> 
> Around 3, a friend arrived in his 29-foot boat and they decided Keith should wakeboard.  The water is still only about 40-degrees; the NH and ME stations were cautioning folks against being fooled by the warm air temperature.  The crazy kid didn't use a wet suit or a dry suit.  He started from the dock and because the lake is so high, he also ended on the dock.  He barely got wet.  His stunt wasn't for the faint of heart.
> 
> ...



When was official Ice Out?  Water is much too cold yet even though some boats are in the water at Hopatcong already.  Way too many chores and work to be done before launch.  I have a bet with my wife that Easter will be warmer then Memorial Day.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Utah was excellent.  See my semi report on the Season wrap up thread.  Needless to say thats where the snow is now.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I haven't read that thread yet.  Trying to figure out just how I want to express my feelings about this season. :beer:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 6, 2010)

gearing up for a lunchtime road ride...


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> gearing up for a lunchtime road ride...



Went on mine already. Had hoped to get on the trails but the rain thwarted me. Did 2 laps on the red trail instead at the Rez. Class soon...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 6, 2010)

4aprice said:


> When was official Ice Out?  Water is much too cold yet even though some boats are in the water at Hopatcong already.  Way too many chores and work to be done before launch.  I have a bet with my wife that Easter will be warmer then Memorial Day.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Ice out was March 24th...earliest in the 160 years that it's been recorded.  Chores get slotted in around boat rides.  My house is unfinished, and will probably always be.  ; - )

And yeah, water is cooooold...!!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Ice out was March 24th...earliest in the 160 years that it's been recorded.  Chores get slotted in around boat rides.  My house is unfinished, and will probably always be.  ; - )
> 
> And yeah, water is cooooold...!!



That was interesting to see the ice out that early.  The explanation was to do with the lack of snowcover on the ice (which actually got thick enough for trucks to get way out on the broads this winter, which doesn't always happen).  The lack of snowcover allowed the water, via the black ice over it to absorb more of the March sun than it would have with a relective snowpack on it to get the sub-ice melting/"warming" of the water accelerated, then through in the couple of big rain/wind storms in Early March that helped break up the thinner ice and voila, you've got an early ice out, or atleast the "official" definition of a Winnipesaukee ice-out (where the M/S Mount Washington can sail ice free into all of it's ports of call on the lake - Meredith, Center Harbor, The Weirs, Alton and Wolfeboro) even though a few coves on the Eastern end of the lake were still packed in hard with blown in ice)


----------



## WJenness (Apr 7, 2010)

Working on VLAN design, and wishing I was skiing Gondi Line @ Sugarloaf...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Apr 7, 2010)

Waiting for a patient to get numb so I can do some dental implant surgery


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

Wishing I could take a nap. I overdid it a bit today dragging the bike trailer on the path (didn't fuel enough before, forgot all the gels at home, and didn't have enough water--plus it was 84 degrees and sunny)... Tired.


----------



## marcski (Apr 8, 2010)

Opened a #9...the bottle cap saying was "I love a Happy Ending". 

:grin:

Going to go read to the girls and put them to sleep.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 8, 2010)

I just got home from work.  It's been a really crazy week for me.  One of my employees won the engineer of the quarter award.  That's pretty huge for him, and well deserved.  So we have to get our high level design submitted by tomorrow for a new project we've been on.  We got about 80% through phase 1 (of 4) costs at a mere $18 Mil. :-o


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2010)

On my way home from D.C.  My Wednesday day trip turned into two days.  The Dulles-Logan flight was really late. 
Just getting to the Hooksett toll.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 12, 2010)

gearing up for 50 min hill run....


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2010)

Just enjoying a semi-quiet day in the office where I'm here, but not really here (kind of minding the fort on a day when I usually don't work, but my business partner is out of town)  Sooner or later, I guess I'll get around the the paperwork that I've been avoiding all morning


----------



## Geoff (Apr 12, 2010)

Had my noon conference call canceled.   Now for my 1:00 call.   I think I'll take the 3:00 call from the parking lot and get in a few runs this afternoon.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2010)

Time to head out and figure out what to add to the "what's for lunch today?" thread


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm waiting for more AZ guys to post shirtless pics of themselves.  ; - )


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I'm waiting for more AZ guys to post shirtless pics of themselves.  ; - )



I'm refraining since that last two times shirtless pics of me have been posted, several members tragically lost their vision.  Yes, twice in AZ's history have shirtless pictures of me been posted.  That's kind of sad.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2010)

Marc said:


> I'm refraining since that last two times shirtless pics of me have been posted, several members tragically lost their vision.  Yes, twice in AZ's history have shirtless pictures of me been posted.  That's kind of sad.



I think that makes you even with BB.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I think that makes you even with BB.



BB's had shirtless pics posted twice?  I guess I missed one.

Maybe someone should post BB's and marc's in one thread, and other guys can add theirs.  Kinda like one of those calendars..."The Gentlemen of AZ."


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> BB's had shirtless pics posted twice?  I guess I missed one.
> 
> Maybe someone should post BB's and marc's in one thread, and other guys can add theirs.  Kinda like one of those calendars..."The Gentlemen of AZ."



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=528572&postcount=171


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> BB's had shirtless pics posted twice?  I guess I missed one.
> 
> Maybe someone should post BB's and marc's in one thread, and other guys can add theirs.  Kinda like one of those calendars..."The Gentlemen of AZ."





wa-loaf said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=528572&postcount=171



This one then has to go into the Marc Calender!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=528572&postcount=171




That one's been posted on Kzone many times.  If you look closely, it seems like there might be some Photoshop action goin' on.


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2010)

Once you get saw chips in your blood, you can't get them out...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 12, 2010)

drjeff said:


> This one then has to go into the Marc Calender!



Not bad...!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> That one's been posted on Kzone many times.  *If you look closely,* it seems like there might be some Photoshop action goin' on.



Why the hell would I do that? :-o


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2010)

Marc said:


> Once you get saw chips in your blood, you can't get them out...



I'm getting a chainsaw today.


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm getting a chainsaw today.



Good for you.  My motto is, cutting down all the trees in your yard is a lot less work that raking all the leaves every year.

Somehow though, I think Green Peace would be less than impressed.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2010)

Marc said:


> Good for you.  My motto is, cutting down all the trees in your yard is a lot less work that raking all the leaves every year.



I've got my eye on some norway maple's that need to go. Unfortunately the big pines I really want to get rid of are too close to the house and I'm going to need the pros for those.


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm getting a chainsaw today.


I bought a small one to take down a few poplar trees that are past their short lifecycle.  Think my spouse gets nervous when I use it though...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2010)

Just back from a 3 miler beautiful day . Hopefully we are heading to 495Land to see the grandkids there and take in the Marathon  and mebbe chase  some golf balls . 

Need a break from dealing with beancounters , stockbreakers and legal beagles


----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=528572&postcount=171


Wishing I had acid to wash out my eyes. 



Back from a 14-mile bike path ride with the kids. May be our last. They fought the whole time and I'm sick of the stress when I should be de-stressing. Ugh. My ass hurts, too. You'd think I'd have enough padding for that not to happen.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Why the hell would I do that? :-o



THAT made me laugh!!





severine said:


> Ugh. My ass hurts, too. You'd think I'd have enough padding for that not to happen.



I feel your pain!  I never understand that either!!   ; - )


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm wishing my 9 am call in Abu Dhabi would pick up. If he reschedules, it'll probably be for some time which is more convenient for him, which means earlier for me. Which I don't like.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 13, 2010)

Just finished monitoring study hall. Now trying to put the finishing touches on our Jazz Ensemble trip to Disney on Thursday.  Holy stressful.  The upside...it's a once in a lifetime opportunity for these kids to be able to compete and perform at Disney for an international audience.

Also discovered I am addicted to Bagels.  Not good.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 13, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Just finished monitoring study hall. Now trying to put the finishing touches on our Jazz Ensemble trip to Disney on Thursday.  Holy stressful.  The upside...it's a once in a lifetime opportunity for these kids to be able to compete and perform at Disney for an international audience.
> 
> Also discovered I am addicted to Bagels.  Not good.



Funnest thing ever was seeing my son come down Main Street with his h.s. band!!  

Started my day by getting my chops busted.  Love it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 13, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Also discovered I am addicted to Bagels.  Not good.



I've quit carbs and sugar for the last 2 weeks. Dropped 10lbs so far.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I've quit carbs and sugar for the last 2 weeks. Dropped 10lbs so far.



Are you serious?!?  Have you found it difficult?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 13, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Are you serious?!?  Have you found it difficult?



First couple days are a little rough. But I'm not starving myself. Sort of following the South Beach Diet. I did it 5 years ago and lost 35 lbs in six months. After blowing my knee 2 years ago and my wife getting sick I gained about 20 of that back. So I'm resetting things now and want to get down to 190. I'm around 210 now.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> First couple days are a little rough. But I'm not starving myself. Sort of following the South Beach Diet. I did it 5 years ago and lost 35 lbs in six months. After blowing my knee 2 years ago and my wife getting sick I gained about 20 of that back. So I'm resetting things now and want to get down to 190. I'm around 210 now.



That's impressive.  I heard that once you eat carbs after being off for a bit, you gain it back instantly.  Any truth to that?


----------



## Marc (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd be down about 65 - 70% of my daily caloric intake if I cut out carbohydrates.  Of course I'm eating 3500 - 4000 calories daily just to stave off hunger and maintain my weight.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> First couple days are a little rough. But I'm not starving myself. Sort of following the South Beach Diet. I did it 5 years ago and lost 35 lbs in six months. After blowing my knee 2 years ago and my wife getting sick I gained about 20 of that back. So I'm resetting things now and want to get down to 190. I'm around 210 now.




GOOD 4 U WA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Keep up the good work . It is amazing how many of us eat because of sress re3alated pressure  or boredom . Its a real mind game 

Having lost 45 lbs the real secret is portion  control . Its a life style choice . Don't need to deny much just stay with portion restrictions. One HUGE  secret is to fool you eye and brain by using a luncheon size plate for DINNER s

I eat most everything  but limit it to a strict portion size   e.g. never eat more meat than the size of a deck of cards that's it -- i have dessert  even snacks and together with a regular exercise routine --watch the lbs melt away .


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 13, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> That's impressive.  I heard that once you eat carbs after being off for a bit, you gain it back instantly.  Any truth to that?



No, just stick to multigrain stuff for the most part and you are ok. Go back to the refined white breads and pastas and yea it will come back. I kept the weight off for about 3 years until shit went downhill for awhile.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 13, 2010)

Marc said:


> I'd be down about 65 - 70% of my daily caloric intake if I cut out carbohydrates.  Of course I'm eating 3500 - 4000 calories daily just to stave off hunger and maintain my weight.



You're one of those mutants with high metabolism.


----------



## Marc (Apr 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You're one of those mutants with high metabolism.



I spend entirely too much time pedalling my bike.  My caloric intake goes down with my level of activity in the shoulder seasons.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 13, 2010)

Marc said:


> I spend entirely too much time pedalling my bike.  My caloric intake goes down with my level of activity in the shoulder seasons.



It's funny...despite going to the gym more in the summer and MTB, my weight went up last year. :roll:  Winter seems to be the "weight-loss" season for me.  That has to stop.  Summer I should be shedding fat like a mother.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 13, 2010)

Gearing up for a chilly lunch time ride....hill repeats....fun fun fun


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2010)

Just told my boss I put in for a job transfer.  He took it rather well.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2010)

Watching the landscaping guys that take care of my office use a big 'ol mulch shooter to apply some to the planting beds outside the office.  Pretty much looks like this thing


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2010)

Marc said:


> I spend entirely too much time pedalling my bike.  My caloric intake goes down with my level of activity in the shoulder seasons.



Must be nice. I increase my activity level and gain weight. I'm up 4 lbs from before Easter. :roll: Nice incentive for biking... 

I agree with balance but have also found that cutting crap carbs helps a lot. There's a quality difference it does matter. No more whoopie pies here for a while :lol:. Since I have PCOS, though, I'm supposed to be more careful anyway about crap carbs and balancing them with protein.

I am home. I'm tired. I spent over an hour talking with my English professor about my 14-page paper and how I can improve it since I will also be using it for my grad school application. Luckily, he felt it was pretty good already for our course, but gave some advice on where to beef it up to help with my application. 3 more weeks til break...

Also number crunching for a potential last minute trip.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 14, 2010)

Being bitter about the fact that I just broke a tooth on a Pringle...

Looks like another visit to dr. Jeff's cohorts.

-w


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Being bitter about the fact that I just broke a tooth on a Pringle...
> 
> Looks like another visit to dr. Jeff's cohorts.
> 
> -w


How the heck did you manage that? :-o Must have been one heck of a hard chip!

I am back from class... We had a tribute to Frank McCourt tonight, who had been a big part of the Litchfield County Writers Project (with which my Wed class is integrated). His brother Malachy was there and he was a riot! Very sweet guy, too. I chatted with him briefly at the book signing and when he asked what my major was, his response to my reply was: "So you'll be poor! Well, at least you're enjoying yourself!"  Also met Colum McCann. It's funny because last year I was supposed to see Frank McCourt when he spoke for the LCWP and I was really excited about the event. Unfortunately, he fell ill and they had to cancel, rescheduling for tonight. Sad that he died over the summer--never did get to see him--but his brother put it well into perspective. Great night!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Being bitter about the fact that I just broke a tooth on a Pringle...
> 
> Looks like another visit to dr. Jeff's cohorts.
> 
> -w



I'm sure one of my cohorts will thank you and that pringle


----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2010)

severine said:


> How the heck did you manage that? :-o Must have been one heck of a hard chip!



Not necessarily.  I've had patients break teeth on such items as mashed potatoes, a soft piece of bread, and even a jello fruit salad once!  

 How it happens most of the time, is it's a tooth with an decent sized existing filling in it.  The regular grinding motions/wear an tear that we put on our teeth day in and day out cause small stress cracks to form in essentially every natural tooth in our mouths.  Basically 99.99% of these stress cracks are completly innocent and don't require any attention(if we treated every since stress crack that we see in peoples mouths,  my god would we be doing way too much unnecessary dentistry).  Every so often that 0.01% shows up and bam, you've cracked off a piece of tooth.  While you may have a certain food item in your mouth at that time, the "damage" was done by regular grinding motions prior to that.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2010)

In the office for the 1st time in 3 weeks.  Not getting much work done though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 15, 2010)

Back from the gym and packing for our trip to 495land tomorrow .  Hope the weather holds out for the Marathon Monday.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 15, 2010)

cooling down from a  20.6 lunchtime ride

checking out Punta Mita/Sayulita MX for a trip in Oct..

deciding who to invite to Buffett at Jones Beach (got 6 tix)


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2010)

Hanging at Direct Tire in Natick finally getting my snow tires swapped out.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Hanging at Direct Tire in Natick finally getting my snow tires swapped out.



I think you should be safe by now...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Dealing with an unusual amount of stupidity from my co-workers.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 15, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Dealing with an unusual amount of stupidity from my co-workers.



aargghh --  hope u get that transfer Root !!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Hanging at Direct Tire in Natick finally getting my snow tires swapped out.



This turned into a bit of an adventure. They go them on pretty quickly so I went over to the REI to get some new mtn biking shorts and gloves, 20% off and I had some dividend to use. Then headed home. Got on the highway and my front end was vibrating pretty good. Went back and told them to check the balance on them. Only took them about 20 minutes and they said 2 tires were off and it was all set. Worked fine after that. A little annoyed I had to turn around, but happy they took care of me right away.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 15, 2010)

Should of had Jiffy Lube change them over


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> aargghh --  hope u get that transfer Root !!


Yeah, so I found out today that I didn't get the transfer.  They do want me for a sustained engineering position though.  I'm not so sure if that's what I want to do however.  I'm totally ok with this.  I'm pretty happy doing design & integration engineering.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2010)

Scored two tickets for tomorrow's Yankees game... in the Fox Sports suite:beer:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 17, 2010)

Just got back from the Festival Disney awards with my students.  Freaking crazy.  Literally between 1000 and 1500 kids there.  We scored big.  The jazz group not only won our division but had the highest score out of all the jazz groups!!  We also had one of our kids selected to receive an outstanding musician award.  Only 5 of these were given. What a day.


----------



## powpig2002 (Apr 18, 2010)

enjoying life. 1st anniversary of my 1st heart attack. going to pull an assault on the rez.


----------



## severine (Apr 18, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> enjoying life. 1st anniversary of my 1st heart attack. going to pull an assault on the rez.


And hopefully, your only heart attack!

Making cocoa krispie treats nests with Peeps on top for "fake Easter" at my parents' house later. Thinking about making whoopie pies, too.


----------



## powpig2002 (Apr 18, 2010)

had another in sept,while riding. more surgery in nov. going strong now.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2010)

Trying to figure out how I want to cook the scallops for dinner tonight


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2010)

With bacon. Duh!


----------



## powpig2002 (Apr 18, 2010)

i cooked scallops tonight. got recipe out of new men's health. wicked good


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Trying to figure out how I want to cook the scallops for dinner tonight





wa-loaf said:


> With bacon. Duh!





powpig2002 said:


> i cooked scallops tonight. got recipe out of new men's health. wicked good



Ended up coating them with a panko bread crumb and coconut mix and baking them.  I had the kids asking for 2nds!


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 18, 2010)

Watching Carrie Underwood on the CMA awards.  Freakin' hawt!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2010)

Sitting in my golf cart next to the 1st tee wAiting for the course to open in 20 min


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 20, 2010)

Celebrating...but just a little bit.  Actually, the real reason behind my post was to share that I'm really enjoying the new cafe machine here at my office.  This thing makes a pretty decent cappuccino and comes with both regular and decaf espresso packs.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2010)

Watching _Lost_ and flipping over to _Top Gun_ on AMC HD during the commercials


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2010)

B's flipping between _Lost_ and old _Criminal Minds_ episodes while I try to get some idea of what I'm writing my paper on.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2010)

severine said:


> B's flipping between _Lost_ and old _Criminal Minds_ episodes while I try to get some idea of what I'm writing my paper on.



Love picture in picture! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2010)

Wondering why one of my staff members just flipped the air conditioner on in the office when it's 63 in the office now and 48 outside  :blink:


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Wondering why one of my staff members just flipped the air conditioner on in the office when it's 63 in the office now and 48 outside  :blink:



I don't miss that. My old boss had terrible hot flashes and would run the a/c from March-November.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 23, 2010)

Cursing whomever decided to not document passwords for critical routers when they set up this network well before my time here...

-w


----------



## Geoff (Apr 23, 2010)

Dealing with work crises when it's bluebird sunshine outside and Killington only has 3 days of skiing left.   I should be out there making turns and working on my tan.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2010)

Versus HD has been going in and out because of a massive snow storm in the Denver area.  18" so far.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 24, 2010)

had my 7yr olds softball game at 11
just finished up some exterior painting
mr. softee came down the street...had to get some soft serve for the girls
washed the car (dont know why..going to rain in a few hours)
going out for 30mi ride when the mrs gets home....


----------



## severine (Apr 24, 2010)

I am at Panera... 2nd to last weekend of homework this semester. 14 pages into a paper on _Dracula_ and "A Study in Scarlet." Then I need to come up with an annotated bibliography for "Othello." Then finish reading _Devotion_ by Dani Shapiro so I can submit 4 questions by tomorrow that will be asked at her appearance in our class on Wednesday. Then I have to read the final Act of "Othello." Oh yeah, and I need a response paper for Japanese Americans and World War II.

2 more weeks... I can do this....


----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2010)

Decompressing after a long day.  Well, I guess the decompression won't really start until after the tantrums stop and the kids are in bed... :roll:

Got to see my almost 5 year old daughter pedaling her bike without training wheels today though, that was pretty freaking awesome!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 24, 2010)

Just finish a 9 mile ride, on my way to pick up my reward. I am going to gorge on an order of 20 wings and a side of ziti from the best wing joint in the valley and wash it down with some beer


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 24, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Got to see my almost 5 year old daughter pedaling her bike without training wheels today though, that was pretty freaking awesome!


That is an awesome feeling.  Congratulations to her!


----------



## severine (Apr 24, 2010)

Home now. Defeating the nutritional benefits of an Odwalla B-Monster juice with some Raspberry Vodka mixed in.


----------



## severine (Apr 24, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> That is an awesome feeling.  Congratulations to her!



She's been fighting it tooth and nail--we were sure for a while that her brother, who is 2 years younger, would beat her to it!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 25, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Just finish a 9 mile ride, on my way to pick up my reward. I am going to gorge on an order of 20 wings and a side of ziti from the best wing joint in the valley and wash it down with some beer



Don't know your wing joint... but I'm now SERIOUSLY craving some wings from The Hanger in Amherst... I had SUCH a weakness for those in my UMASS days...

I hear there's one in Somerville now... may need to make a pilgrimage tomorrow...

-w


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 25, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Don't know your wing joint... but I'm now SERIOUSLY craving some wings from The Hanger in Amherst... I had SUCH a weakness for those in my UMASS days...
> 
> I hear there's one in Somerville now... may need to make a pilgrimage tomorrow...
> 
> -w



It's called EB's and is located in Agawam. Has been voted best wong joint in the Pioneer Valley Advocate something like 15 years running.


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 25, 2010)

severine said:


> She's been fighting it tooth and nail--we were sure for a while that her brother, who is 2 years younger, would beat her to it!


We went through the same with my son, he finally got the hang of it when he was six.  He even asked me to put them back on this spring (now 7, soon to be 8) as he wasn't sure he remembered how to ride.  I assured him he would be fine and he took off pedaling.  It's a miracle!  

His sister on the other hand....  She'll be 4 in early June and I'm tempted to take the outriggers off and teach her this year.  I think she's about ready for it.  But she's a real go-getter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> It's called EB's and is located in Agawam. Has been voted best *wong* joint in the Pioneer Valley Advocate something like 15 years running.



chuckle ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2010)

severine said:


> She's been fighting it tooth and nail--we were sure for a while that her brother, who is 2 years younger, would beat her to it!



My Daughter is 6.5 and still using the training wheels. She's not very coordinated, she finally got turning on her own skiing this year after three years of it. My son will probably be off the training wheels by the end of the summer. He's 3.5.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2010)

The only reason our daughter if off of the training wheels is because she bent the crap out of the ones that she had.  They became dangerous and more of a hindrance so I took them off.  She wasn't necessarily ready to have them off, but she's adjusting fine.  I think if she hadn't damaged her training wheels I think she would have relied on them for years.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 25, 2010)

Researching new tires for my Escape.


----------



## marcski (Apr 25, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> My Daughter is 6.5 and still using the training wheels. She's not very coordinated, she finally got turning on her own skiing this year after three years of it. My son will probably be off the training wheels by the end of the summer. He's 3.5.





bvibert said:


> The only reason our daughter if off of the training wheels is because she bent the crap out of the ones that she had.  They became dangerous and more of a hindrance so I took them off.  She wasn't necessarily ready to have them off, but she's adjusting fine.  I think if she hadn't damaged her training wheels I think she would have relied on them for years.



I'm working with my 7 y.o. now. She is cautious by nature....so I think I will need to get out a few times before she gets it. I took off the training wheels off last weekend...but she wasn't balancing that great....which is surprising because she's a pretty good skier and a halfway decent skater.  Someone was telling me about taking the pedals off and just letting her use her feet to get the hang of the balance thing....I'm not sure my 42 y.o. back can handle leaning over holding the back of her seat and running with her anyway.

I'm sure my little one...who will be 4 in June will be riding a 2-wheeler well before she is 7.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2010)

Gettting ready to brave what I'm guessing will be some sizeable crowds at various malls in central Connecticut on this rainy day to get some spring/summer clothes for the the kids


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2010)

marcski said:


> I'm working with my 7 y.o. now. She is cautious by nature....so I think I will need to get out a few times before she gets it. I took off the training wheels off last weekend...but she wasn't balancing that great....which is surprising because she's a pretty good skier and a halfway decent skater.  Someone was telling me about taking the pedals off and just letting her use her feet to get the hang of the balance thing....I'm not sure my 42 y.o. back can handle leaning over holding the back of her seat and running with her anyway.
> 
> I'm sure my little one...who will be 4 in June will be riding a 2-wheeler well before she is 7.



We have a balance bike (a small bike with no cranks or pedals) for our son that he's pretty good on.  I think he'll transition to a pedal bike pretty painlessly.  My daughter used the balance bike for a bit before she got her bike, apparently not enough though...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 25, 2010)

Back from our trip to 495 land , had a great 8 days  with the grandkids there and returned to a "grateful Teefster "  my 8 yo Siberian cat who has been like a "Klingon "   who won't let me outta his sight  since we got baclk late Friday 

Just back from a 3 miler another   beautiful sunny day but  pretty windy .  I've Been salvaging my front yard this weekend and for the past few weekends  . Soil compaction has caused part of the front to look less than sterling so have been using turf builder and fertilizer to bring it back , 

 This is a PIA  since we re-seeded the entire property last fall  iand while  the major part of the yard looks fine  the front section is a work in progress.Hopefully  i can avoid a  landscaping contractor .


----------



## meff (Apr 25, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Don't know your wing joint... but I'm now SERIOUSLY craving some wings from The Hanger in Amherst... I had SUCH a weakness for those in my UMASS days...
> 
> I hear there's one in Somerville now... may need to make a pilgrimage tomorrow...



They have a few locations, the wings are quite the same - and they don't have the beer selection The Hanger has.  :beer:  If you haven't been out in Amherst for a bit, should head back out, they just re-did the bar at The Hanger this year so it has a little better flow, not sure when you were at UMass but not much has really changed since the 90s.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 27, 2010)

Dreading losing the my Pacifica company car since it has about 171k miles and needs about $2 worth of work in favor a an option-less dodge caravan. The only upside is it is still a company car and doesn't cost me anything.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking out the window of my office at the traffic disaster that's been created today by the State of Connecticut DOT and their repaving of the road infront of my office today


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Dreading losing the my Pacifica company car since it has about 171k miles and needs about $2 worth of work in favor a an option-less dodge caravan. The only upside is it is still a company car and doesn't cost me anything.


There are times where I miss having a company car...most of the time I don't however. 

I'm out in Bensalem, PA to present one of my employees with the Engineer of the Quarter award for Q1.  I'm sitting in the VP's office on a con-call since I'm a little early
...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Dreading losing the my Pacifica company car since it has about 171k miles and needs about $2 worth of work in favor a an option-less dodge caravan. The only upside is it is still a company car and doesn't cost me anything.



More room for your side business as delivery man.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Dreading losing the my Pacifica company car since it has about 171k miles and needs about $2 worth of work in favor a an option-less dodge caravan. The only upside is it is still a company car and doesn't cost me anything.



Bummer that they won't fix two dollars worth of work for you, seems pretty petty..


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Bummer that they won't fix two dollars worth of work for you, seems pretty petty..



Dam sesame stuck under the "k" key


----------



## severine (Apr 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> More room for your side business as delivery man.



Nice! Sorry, Jeff.

I am waiting for GOthic Lit to start. Eating lunch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 27, 2010)

back from the gym


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 27, 2010)

Cursing at PowerPoint. Why must it hate me so?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 27, 2010)

Waiting to hear back regarding a students college audition.  So far he has heard back from every school except this one and the deposit is due Saturday.  He should be fine but still...uke:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 27, 2010)

finishing a multmillion dollar quote...looks good, we better win it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Cursing at PowerPoint. Why must it hate me so?









And if you don't know who Edward Tufte is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Tufte


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 27, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Looking out the window of my office at the traffic disaster that's been created today by the State of Connecticut DOT and their repaving of the road infront of my office today


Lemmee guess, rt. 44 in Putnam?  I work for company that owns the mix plant off of exit 94.  That's not our job though - that cluster is all American Industries.


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 27, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Dreading losing the my Pacifica company car since it has about 171k miles and needs about $2 worth of work in favor a an option-less dodge caravan. The only upside is it is still a company car and doesn't cost me anything.


I feel your pain!  Lost my '05 F150 2wd extended cab with 198,000 on the odo (and still running well) for a 2010 Toyota 2wd Tacoma pickup.  Half the truck, half the motor, 20% increase in fuel mileage (WHAT????  That's it?????)

Hate it, but it's still a free vehicle.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> Lemmee guess, rt. 44 in Putnam?  I work for company that owns the mix plant off of exit 94.  That's not our job though - that cluster is all American Industries.



Bingo!  Had the office shaking for a good couple of hours today as the vibrating roller/compactor kept on going by   The general issue was that the majority of folks were running a solid 10 to 15 minutes late all day from the traffic delays


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 27, 2010)

Getting ready for a powder day tomorrow at Cannon.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Just packed the skis into the box and set up the interior for campin. Plan to get up early, pack the rest of my crap/provisions and hit the road before noon. Anyone wanna share ride/gas along PA/NJ up thru 84/91 corridor, PM me. I'll check messages/emails before I hit the road.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 28, 2010)

Have fun Moe!  

I'm off to a sluggish start this morning.  Need to get dressed and into the office!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Getting ready for a powder day tomorrow at Cannon.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 29, 2010)

Stressing...

GF was on her way to school this morning and got rear ended AGAIN...

Thankfully, she's OK...

This is probably the fourth time it's happened to her in the five years we've been together. 

Last time was in my car last summer.

Thankfully, the person who hit her actually stopped this time instead of taking off.

Not sure how bad it is yet... But when she called me right after it happened she wasn't sure if the car was drivable or not...

ugh.

-w


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2010)

Yikes! Glad she is okay--cars can always be replaced. Hope the damage isn't too bad!


----------



## Geoff (Apr 29, 2010)

Just got off the phone with the gas company.   I had a $120 gas bill.   I have a photo of my furnace from March 18th sitting in the garage.   They do remote meter reading but sent me an estimated bill even though my gas usage was zero.   They had the meter data when I called.   Monopolies suck.

In other news.....

It's sunny.   I have snow on the ground and there is a good foot of fresh up on the hill.   The lift isn't spinning.   I have too much on my plate today to burn the time hiking or make the drive up to Jay Peak.

I got a call from my boss last night.   I'm now covering the technical side of business development in Europe as one of my hats.   I used to do that in the 2nd half of the 1990's.   It's fun for a year or two.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 29, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I got a call from my boss last night.   I'm now covering the technical side of business development in Europe as one of my hats.   I used to do that in the 2nd half of the 1990's.   It's fun for a year or two.



So we shouldn't say congratulations?

I'm sitting at my PC with a huge smile because it's a gorgeous day, I went to the gym this morning and my knees aren't killing me, they now have new satelite TV service and VH-1 is back...life is good!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 29, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Stressing...
> 
> GF was on her way to school this morning and got rear ended AGAIN...
> 
> ...



Update: I think the car is done... The labor to pull the sheet metal off is probably more than the car is worth...

I asked what hit her... the response was "Big Chevy Truck"... It certainly looks like it.







I'm glad she's OK. Looks like a decent impact.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Update: I think the car is done... The labor to pull the sheet metal off is probably more than the car is worth...
> 
> I asked what hit her... the response was "Big Chevy Truck"... It certainly looks like it.
> 
> ...



Bummer!  Glad she's okay though.

Looks like a good chance that there's structural damage, I wouldn't be surprised if the insurance company totaled it.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Bummer!  Glad she's okay though.
> 
> Looks like a good chance that there's structural damage, I wouldn't be surprised if the insurance company totaled it.



Agreed on all counts...

Even without structural damage, the labor to pull all that sheet metal off the car is likely approaching the book value of the car.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

On the bright side; at least she wasn't driving your Audi this time.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 29, 2010)

WJenness said:


>



A little compound and that will buff right out.


----------



## dmc (Apr 29, 2010)

Surfing the net somewhere over Ohio


----------



## 180 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hoping that Jay Peak is all mush.......


----------



## Marc (Apr 30, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Update: I think the car is done... The labor to pull the sheet metal off is probably more than the car is worth...
> 
> I asked what hit her... the response was "Big Chevy Truck"... It certainly looks like it.
> 
> ...



Sucky man.  Glad to hear she's ok.  I'd freak right the fark out if I heard Mer was in an accident.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2010)

Leaving work for the week.


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2010)

chatting with Mr Slifkin


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2010)

Doing my best to finish off a growler of Mountain Ale from The Shed brewery out of Stowe that I picked up at the food co-op in Brattleboro, VT 2 weekends ago :beer:   About another mug and a 1/2 and I will have achieved success!


----------



## Marc (Apr 30, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Doing my best to finish off a growler of Mountain Ale from The Shed brewery out of Stowe that I picked up at the food co-op in Brattleboro, VT 2 weekends ago :beer:   About another mug and a 1/2 and I will have achieved success!



I think I'm minutes away from cracking open my 22 oz bomber of '09 Stone Imperial Russian Stout.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

Enjoying a nice mojito. Mmmmm....


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Enjoying a nice mojito. Mmmmm....



Just a great evening in CT to be doing that!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2010)

Drinking


----------



## drjeff (Apr 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Drinking



Same thing going on way over on the Eastern border of our home state too!   :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2010)

Standing in line for ice cream after a safety meeting.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Same thing going on way over on the Eastern border of our home state too!   :beer:


My fingers are numb.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 30, 2010)

Smiling after a great ski day at Jay


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2010)

Just got back from a date that was kind of disappointing. Who wears jeans and hoody sweatshirt to a first date?


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 30, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Just got back from a date that was kind of disappointing. Who wears jeans and hoody sweatshirt to a first date?



Interesting timing for me to read this.  We were sitting at a bar just now and my husband asked me if I'd give him a chance if we were in a dating stage...the answer was "yes," depending on the conversation we'd have had...not on what he looks like.  Hoodies didn't weren't discussed...thankfully.  I might've shot him down.  Sorry to hear about your disappointment.

Adding to what others have said above in answer to "what are you doing right now" - "drinking."  : - )


----------



## o3jeff (May 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Just got back from a date that was kind of disappointing. Who wears jeans and hoody sweatshirt to a first date?



Where did you take her, to a camp fire?


----------



## Terry (May 1, 2010)

Getting ready for a day of mass destruction. We are tearing down the old half  of my sons house this weekend. Sledge hammers, wrecking bars, chainsaws and beer. Always a good combo.


----------



## WJenness (May 1, 2010)

severine said:


> Enjoying a nice mojito. Mmmmm....



The recipe I sent you?

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Where did you take her, to a camp fire?



No, John Harvards.


----------



## severine (May 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> The recipe I sent you?
> 
> -w


Not last night because that's kind of a big batch but once my mint grows a little more, will definitely be trying it. I did more of a variation on Paul's recipe. Mmmmmm.... I think I might need more mint plants!

wa-loaf - All kidding aside, at least you were out on a date, right? You got in at 10:45? It couldn't have been _that_ bad.


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Just got back from a date that was kind of disappointing. Who wears jeans and hoody sweatshirt to a first date?



Ideas about the attire:

1)  "I just want to be casual friends"
2)  Just a person with a very laid back style/personna
3) 'I just want to be casual friends"
4) Trying to cover up/hide some physical features
5) "I just want to be casual friends"


----------



## wa-loaf (May 1, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Ideas about the attire:
> 
> 1)  "I just want to be casual friends"
> 2)  Just a person with a very laid back style/personna
> ...



Ding Ding Ding! She's a lawyer, I'm sure she has a few nice shirts and I can tell she wants to be more than friends. I don't however ...


----------



## smitty77 (May 1, 2010)

Getting ready to go to work.  It's not usual for me to work Saturdays, or at night.  Maybe I should play the lottery.

Going to be making some hot mix for a High Performance Thin Overlay being laid on a few ramps on I-91 in Hartford.  Start making hot stuff at 8 and don't go home until we finish, or 5 am Monday.  Whichever comes first.


----------



## gmcunni (May 1, 2010)

Drinking beer #2 and waiting for my dinner.


----------



## severine (May 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Drinking beer #2 and waiting for my dinner.


What's for dinner?

Had a mojito and a lemonade w/raspberry vodka by the fire pit. Roasted marshmallows with the kids. Now inside winding down for the night. Ahhh...


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2010)

Kids to bed after a fun day in Boston (they actually got to drive the Duck Tour boat we were on (Red Sox Nathan) for a few minutes each under the watchfull eye of Captain Foghorn), house picked up, and Avatar just popped into the DVD player


----------



## gmcunni (May 1, 2010)

severine said:


> What's for dinner?



1/2 rack ribs and pulled pork combo.


----------



## severine (May 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> 1/2 rack ribs and pulled pork combo.



Have to get as much pig as possible? Where's the bacon? :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2010)

Heading out to try and get a 10 mile mountain bike ride in.


----------



## severine (May 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Heading out to try and get a 10 mile mountain bike ride in.



Why didn't you meet up with the Crankfire guys at Tyler Mill? 

Usual morning stuff. Once the kids go with Grandpa, though, I need to crack down and work on my take-home exam.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Heading out to try and get a 10 mile mountain bike ride in.



Kids still sick, not mtn bike ride today. I'm going to get my ass kicked next week.


----------



## severine (May 2, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Kids still sick, not mtn bike ride today. I'm going to get my ass kicked next week.


Don't worry--I will, too. At least I'll have good company now.


----------



## drjeff (May 2, 2010)

Just relaxing as the kids are making a royal mess of the family room now   Going to take them to one of the local restaurants 2nd annual Oyster shucking festival this afternoon


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 2, 2010)

Finishing cleaning up from dinner-for-8 last night.  The count's at 8 so far for this early dinner this afternoon.  Hopefully there's a boat ride at some point today.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 2, 2010)

Recovering from my 1st mtb ride (and crash) yesterday.  I had the GoPro running When I didn't clear the log.  Video later.


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2010)

severine said:


> Why didn't you meet up with the Crankfire guys at Tyler Mill?



I thought about meeting up with the BSS, but had a bad dream last night about the dutch rudders they were giving out post ride! Actually I needed to be home before noon since a guy was coming to pick up the soft top off my old Jeep.


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Kids still sick, not mtn bike ride today. I'm going to get my ass kicked next week.



Fell short again this week, 8.57 miles, but did climb 1925 feet(not all on the bike, hoofed some of it by foot). I would of had the 10, but decided to take a newer trail(Lower Hesian for those that ride there) and found out it's a pretty tough trail that isn't ridden much so I had to keep stopping to look for the trail.


----------



## severine (May 2, 2010)

Just finished my take home exam. So wonderful writing it under my favorite tree outside on a beautiful day--in silence because the kids are with Grandpa and the kids upstairs are at their dad's house, too.  Starting to feel like life is coming together as it should again and calming down.... ahhhh. Love the end of the semester.


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Recovering from my 1st mtb ride (and crash) yesterday.  I had the GoPro running When I didn't clear the log.  Video later.



Hope you're not too hurt.  Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Hope you're not too hurt.  Can't wait to see the video.



I'll post it for you Root, saw you had it on FB.


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2010)

I love the slow-mo!


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2010)

I think the best part is that after he stops dead you see his head come into the picture at the top of the screen and then the feet dangling everywhere:lol:


----------



## WoodCore (May 2, 2010)

Actually did something similar today.... almost a complete flip and didn't even come out of the pedals.


----------



## severine (May 2, 2010)

That vid is so cool!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Hope you're not too hurt.  Can't wait to see the video.





o3jeff said:


> I'll post it for you Root, saw you had it on FB.





bvibert said:


> I love the slow-mo!


Ha ha ha, I'm glad everyone enjoyed that one.  Not too hurt, but I do feel like I hit a log.  I don't know what happened there, I cleared 3-4 logs that size previously.  Oh well, I has hoping for an excuse to play around with making the slow motion work.  All the video was recorded at 720P 60fps.  The slow motion portion is played back at 30fps (effectively slowing everything down).  

I just finished editing together a 10 minute video of the rest of the day and that's uploading now. I'll post that up as a TR.


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Actually did something similar today.... almost a complete flip and didn't even come out of the pedals.



Yeah, I went OTB on a stupid little root today.  I did come out of the pedals though, landed on a bunch of rocks too...


----------



## RootDKJ (May 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I think the best part is that after he stops dead you see his head come into the picture at the top of the screen and then the feet dangling everywhere:lol:



Yeah, I laughed pretty hard when I watched it the 1st time.



WoodCore said:


> Actually did something similar today.... almost a complete flip and didn't even come out of the pedals.





bvibert said:


> Yeah, I went OTB on a stupid little root today.  I did come out of the pedals though, landed on a bunch of rocks too...



Eh, just need to take some vitamin & wash it down with  a beer. 


severine said:


> That vid is so cool!


Wait until you see the longer one!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 3, 2010)

Root, that video is great.  Hope you are all right.  

Currently sitting covering a study hall preparing for a week long trip to D.C. chaperoning 50 middle school kids.  uke:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 3, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Root, that video is great.  Hope you are all right.


Yeah, I'm good thanks.  It just caught me off guard.  I'd much rather take a spill skiing.  Falling on the bike sucks.  Now I have a goal to clear that log on my next ride.


----------



## o3jeff (May 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Dreading losing the my Pacifica company car since it has about 171k miles and needs about $2 worth of work in favor a an option-less dodge caravan. The only upside is it is still a company car and doesn't cost me anything.



They fixed it, I guess they figured it was cheaper than buying a new vehicle since the van is used deliveries quite a bit.


----------



## severine (May 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> They fixed it, I guess they figured it was cheaper than buying a new vehicle since the van is used deliveries quite a bit.


Yay!!! 

Making dinner. Trying to convince myself to go to the gym tonight. I really need to do some strength training and I haven't in too many weeks now.


----------



## drjeff (May 3, 2010)

All about 24 at the moment!


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2010)

I think Jack went off the deep end...


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> All about 24 at the moment!



Jack... Confused between revenge and whats right...   May ultimately be both the same thing...


----------



## drjeff (May 4, 2010)

dmc said:


> Jack... Confused between revenge and whats right...   May ultimately be both the same thing...



There's gotta be a big spin/twist coming from that ending last night (especially with 4 hours still to go).  That being said, I thought that it was one kick a$$ Jack Bauer moment!


----------



## drjeff (May 4, 2010)

Not liking what the radar images are doing for my chances of getting in a RAW today


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2010)

I just finished my take-home accounting final.  You'd be surprised just how many answers are easily found using Google.


----------



## severine (May 5, 2010)

Getting ready for dinner with 2 authors before their lecture at my class tonight. I wonder how much of a fool I'll make of myself...


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2010)

Home from a "lovely" day of dental politics @ The Mohegan Sun   Wishing I had decided to NOT work tommorrow AM before heading back down to The Mohegan Sun tommorrow night for a big party associated with my state dental associations annual meeting going on there through Friday.  The idea of sitting at the bar at Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville and polishing off a few "fortified" Corona's this evening before stumbling up the elevators there sounds much better right about now than hitting the office for a morning of fun tommorrow


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

Enjoying this:



> Chocolate-Strawberry Smoothie
> Blend 1/2 c fat-free or soy milk, 6 oz fat-free vanilla yogurt, and 1 c frozen strawberries for 1 minute. Transfer to glass, stir in 1/4 c semisweet chocolate chips, and eat with a spoon. Total Calories = 387



Except I chopped up the chocolate chips in the smoothie. YUM. I should be studying... I have to at least memorize all the internment camps for my exam tonight for Japanese Americans and World War II.


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2010)

popping tums.. my breakfast gave me a belly ache :-(


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> popping tums.. my breakfast gave me a belly ache :-(


Did you have red meat for breakfast?

I'm on 3rd conference call of the day.  Two more then I'm gonna try to get a RAW mtb ride in.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2010)

WE Have 2 nieces graduating this weekend ne with Doctorate in Pharmacy (the 3 rd one in the Family) and one with a doctorate in Physical Therapy . The PharmD headed to Sarasota the PT Doc headed to Colorado Springs ( H'mm i'll give her a GREAT grad present then bunk in at her condo next ski season  )


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

Wishing my son would quit his tantrum. Found him in the road in front of the house on his bike...with all the other older kids watching him and not saying anything. Bike is taken away: he's throwing a massive tantrum that I'm sure the whole neighborhood can hear. Kids... I must have taken him out of the front yard a dozen times this week alone.


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2010)

Trying to slog my way through the my last 2 patients of the day so I can be done with things at the office and head on down to the Mohegan Sun for a dental meeting/party  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2010)

I just dropped a unopened bottle of beer on the kitchen floor.  Yup, it exploded.


----------



## marcski (May 6, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I just dropped a unopened bottle of beer on the kitchen floor.  Yup, it exploded.



Mmn, Beer. Did you lap it up?


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I just dropped a unopened bottle of beer on the kitchen floor.  Yup, it exploded.





marcski said:


> Mmn, Beer. Did you lap it up?



lap it up? that's just silly and dangerous.   you need to use a shop vac to suck up the beer and then pour it back through a coffee filter to strain the glass.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2010)

Painted Master BR and bath today , now gonna crank some tunes on my axe to relax


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2010)

marcski said:


> Mmn, Beer. Did you lap it up?





gmcunni said:


> lap it up? that's just silly and dangerous.   you need to use a shop vac to suck up the beer and then pour it back through a coffee filter to strain the glass.


Neither.  Cleaned it up and mopped the floor. I just got one more con-call added to my schedule.  That makes 3 calls between 3 and 4:30 uke:


----------



## WJenness (May 6, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I just dropped a unopened bottle of beer on the kitchen floor.  Yup, it exploded.



ALCOHOL ABUSE!

-w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 6, 2010)

deciding to got to the gym for a workout or road ride....legs a touch sore from yesterdays 7mi run...a good easy bike would be good....


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2010)

Trying to stay awake, it's not working too well though...  Apparently I am no longer capable of staying up until 1am on a work night.  At least I got our old laptop back up and running with Windows 7. :beer:


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Trying to stay awake, it's not working too well though...  Apparently I am no longer capable of staying up until 1am on a work night.  At least I got our old laptop back up and running with Windows 7. :beer:


Funny how that happened AFTER I bought a new one. How convenient. :roll:

I am HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY!!! Summer vacation begins NOW! Will celebrate amply tomorrow night.


----------



## WoodCore (May 6, 2010)

Chillin' after an awesome MTB ride in the woods this evening!  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Chillin' after an awesome MTB ride in the woods this evening!  :beer:



:beer:


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2010)

Plotting my early escape from work....


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2010)

Working from home, want to head into the office soon to finish my week up.


----------



## severine (May 7, 2010)

First day of 16 weeks of vacation. I don't plan on doing much.  Washed dishes, going to pick up a little, pick up some potting soil and maybe  mulch, too... and after that, relax on the garden bench and read for PLEASURE!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 7, 2010)

Gym workout followed by nuthin    Tomorrow we are attending a surprise party at a nice restaurant Up River from here. Its a SPECIAL Nite . 

15 years ago the Queen and I were matchmakers . I had a friend who lost his beautiful wife to a damn brain tumor . He is a  great guy  our campus architect and facilities planner . and the Queen had a friend who worked with her at the local school district  that was just a super great woman who looked fine too. So i tell my buddy  hey have we got a date for you  as matter of fact if i weren't happily married i'd date her myself  i told him . 

Well to cut to the chase they married,, moved out of the area but have a summer place here  and are ecstatic have been together now for 15 years .

 It;s her BIG  SIX --0  so he's giving her a surprise party , Lots of friends will be there . I bought the Queen what i call a "Bling Dress" for the occasion so of course that meant shoes etc but hell she'll look freakin great in it and i had fun buying it she thought it was too small --------------hell no


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Gym workout followed by nuthin    Tomorrow we are attending a surprise party at a nice restaurant Up River from here. Its a SPECIAL Nite .
> 
> 15 years ago the Queen and I were matchmakers . I had a friend who lost his beautiful wife to a damn brain tumor . He is a  great guy  our campus architect and facilities planner . and the Queen had a friend who worked with her at the local school district  that was just a super great woman who looked fine too. So i tell my buddy  hey have we got a date for you  as matter of fact if i weren't happily married i'd date her myself  i told him .
> 
> ...









 :beer:


----------



## severine (May 7, 2010)

Warp - You're awesome!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 7, 2010)

severine said:


> Warp - You're awesome!



Thank You Sevie -  i think you are pretty special too , 

i'm proud of ya both handling   your schooling , mom , wife , skier , runner and Baker extrodinaire while  getting great grades too ---------AWESOME !!, Have a relaxing summer


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 7, 2010)

have fun warp....

lawn done, getting chairs/tables/ice/beer everything set for the first communion party tomorrow...only 40 ish, not too bad, should be a good time...hope the weather holds


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2010)

Leaving work for the week!


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Leaving work for the week!



Uhg, at least another hour here.. :smash:


----------



## MR. evil (May 7, 2010)

re-building my bike:

installing recently re-built fork
installing new 185mm front rotor
adjusting brakes
adding new sealant to my tubless tire setup
installing new SLX crank
lubing all the pivots.....I love zerk fittings!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Uhg, at least another hour here.. :smash:


It backfired. I checked out right at 4 and had planned to tap mac before going for a hike.  My phone starts blowing up at 4:20 and I wind up working via vpn from the parking lot of my gym until 5:45! :uzi:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 8, 2010)

coolers are iced up, corona lites and blue moons will be ice cold, fruit is cut, champagne/oj/chambord is out and waiting,  wine is out, bloodys are made, tables set, shrimp and bagles are picked up, heading back out for the balloons at 9, then to the church..first communion at 11, party starts right after with no end time.....


----------



## RootDKJ (May 8, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> coolers are iced up, corona lites and blue moons will be ice cold, fruit is cut, champagne/oj/chambord is out and waiting,  wine is out, bloodys are made, tables set, shrimp and bagles are picked up, heading back out for the balloons at 9, then to the church..first communion at 11, party starts right after with no end time.....


Sounds like you're about to have a blast!  Enjoy.

It's just starting to rain here, so I'm not going to get the lawn cut today.  I'm about to re-install windows on my pc.


----------



## marcski (May 8, 2010)

Need to run out with my 4 y.o. and pick up some eggs and corn pops for breakfast.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 8, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> coolers are iced up, corona lites and blue moons will be ice cold, fruit is cut, champagne/oj/chambord is out and waiting,  wine is out, bloodys are made, tables set, shrimp and bagles are picked up, heading back out for the balloons at 9, then to the church..first communion at 11, party starts right after with no end time.....



First  communion is very special and it sounds like you have planned a memorable occasion that willbe long remembered . Congratulations to your family for making this day special------------have a great time !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (May 8, 2010)

Standing at the DMV to get the boat registered


----------



## severine (May 8, 2010)

Watching "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" in bed with B. Slow morning.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2010)

chillin

waiting for family to arrive.  3 racks of ribs ready to go for the Orion.


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2010)

Off to S. Boston to do some collecting.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Off to S. Boston to do some collecting.



Don't forget to pack your baseball bat and the brass knuckles ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 10, 2010)

Back from the gym , going to cook up some turkey chili to take to one of my ski buddies who fell in Washington DC and split his head open on the wrought iron railing and sidewalk as he fell coming out of A Georgetown restaurant ,

 Then to make matters worse , early the next am as his wife was going out to the pharmacy to get him some pain meds that the  ER  docs had prescribed SHE was whipped from only a couple hrs sleep ( they were in the ER till 5am ) .She missed a step going into the store and SHE fell  And Broke her Femur and was operaeted on last tuesday  -- they got home this weekend and are Both hurtin puppies !!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 10, 2010)

slacking...no mojo today....tweaked lower back so no run/ride today (plus its cold and windy) might grab a swim tonight....


----------



## gmcunni (May 10, 2010)

sitting on a heating pad, trying to keep my hammy loose


----------



## WJenness (May 10, 2010)

Trying to will the clock along a bit quicker so I can go to the Bruins game...

-w


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Don't forget to pack your baseball bat and the brass knuckles ...



Didn't need to today, both places had a check waiting.

Getting ready to head over to Nass to get some biking in.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 10, 2010)

Just finished a workout at the gym. It has been cold and wet here so riding is out for a few days.  Also prepping for the last jazz rehearsal for my younger band.  District Jazz night is tomorrow and it's game over for them after that.


----------



## severine (May 10, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Just finished a workout at the gym. It has been cold and wet here so riding is out for a few days.


I went back to the gym this morning as well for the same reason. Haven't been riding because of the varying wet, cold, and WIND. I hate riding in the wind when pulling the trailer, so I'm stuck in the gym for now. 

Right now... making dinner. I was thinking of throwing together a pesto sauce for my portion of the pasta but I think I'm out of fresh garlic cloves...


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't need to today, both places had a check waiting.
> 
> Getting ready to head over to Nass to get some biking in.



Scratch the ride for tonight, the d-bag that was buying some old Jeep parts off of me called me at 5:30 to tell me he will be here at 6 instead of 5. Now I know why I hate selling shit. If it wasn't $200 worth of stuff I would of told him to forget it and go riding.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Scratch the ride for tonight, the d-bag that was buying some old Jeep parts off of me called me at 5:30 to tell me he will be here at 6 instead of 5. Now I know why I hate selling shit. If it wasn't $200 worth of stuff I would of told him to forget it and go riding.



I hate dealing with that BS so much that I tend to never get around to listing it, so instead I have a garage full of crap that's useless to me...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 10, 2010)

severine said:


> I went back to the gym this morning as well for the same reason. Haven't been riding because of the varying wet, cold, and WIND. I hate riding in the wind when pulling the trailer, so I'm stuck in the gym for now.



Went out for a run on the Charles this afternoon. Its was the perfect combo of cool and sunny for running.

Getting kids in PJs now.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Getting kids in PJs now.



: - )  Thank you.


----------



## ctenidae (May 11, 2010)

Preparing to have another bourbon. The dog caught a possum tonight, which isn't so much a bad thing, except it left behind 10 young'uns. 10. Well, a sometimes man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. Don't mean he likes it, but it's gotta be done.


----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2010)

Getting ready for another glorious day in the office (the fact that my mtb is in the car for a RAW will likely help ensure that it stays a glorious day in the office today   )


----------



## RootDKJ (May 11, 2010)

I think I'm going to work from home today.  My new mtb shoes came in yesterday so I want to try to get the pedals installed at some point during the day.  I've got a ton of shit going on with a new hire who just started yesterday and 7 conference calls today.  Tuesdays suck for con-calls.


----------



## severine (May 11, 2010)

On the couch, snuggled up in blankets watching "A Life Less Ordinary" through Netflix streaming for Wii. Much nicer than having to watch on the computer all the time... but the movie kind of sucks. At least the kids are playing peacefully outside.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 11, 2010)

back from a 3700yd swim, having a recovery choco milk, getting dinner ready for the troops when they get home at 830...


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 11, 2010)

Back from a 4 miler today  no gym tomorrow gotta see the eye doc get drops, probably find out i  have a cataract  dammit -- been experiencing some visual issues lately relative to sharpness,


----------



## severine (May 11, 2010)

Watching "The Time Traveler's Wife." I meant to wait til I read the book, but I was impatient.


----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2010)

Trying to put some fluids back in me after a good mtb ride tonight,  gotta get up and sweat the replenishment fluids back out of me in 6 hours on the treadmill in the basement tommorrow AM


----------



## severine (May 12, 2010)

Back from the gym. Couch to 5K W1D2 completed! Did some yoga yesterday that seemed to help with my back, so added that to my stretching after my upper body strength routine.


----------



## o3jeff (May 12, 2010)

Off to the Cape for an appointment, should be an easy day.


----------



## severine (May 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Off to the Cape for an appointment, should be an easy day.



Too bad the weather isn't nicer today. Safe travels!


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 12, 2010)

severine said:


> Watching "The Time Traveler's Wife." I meant to wait til I read the book, but I was impatient.



The book was awesome!  Was the movie confusing?


----------



## severine (May 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> The book was awesome!  Was the movie confusing?



It made me cry. Stupid movie! :angry:  I thought they did an excellent job with it, actually. Very much looking forward to the book now; I just have to finish Jens's dad's book first. Usually, time travel messes with my head in movies--I get all caught up in the loop and are we watching the loop some time in the middle, because how else would have have encountered his grown-up self immediately after the accident, KWIM?--but the story was good enough that I was able to look past that and just enjoy it. Does bring to mind some questions, but nothing so big that it ruined the effect.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 13, 2010)

Taking a quick break before my next class, then it's off to ride the new trails in Waterville!!!


----------



## legalskier (May 13, 2010)

Ducking out for some dental surgery. 
Hope it doesn't turn me into a rabid anti-dentite.
TT4N!  
:-(


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 13, 2010)

15 mi lunch time ride....wrapping up some deals, heading home, hitting the pool tonight 4k yds on tap


----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2010)

At the LBS waiting for my wife to get here so I can take the kids home while she goes on a 17 mile group ride this evening (also known as banking some "good husband" credit for use at a later date! :lol: )


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 13, 2010)

The Queen and I are back from the gym .

 i'm practicing some golf  shots on the back 40 -- hope to get out soon since my  shoulder tendonitis is pretty well healed up thanks top some great work by  my PT buddy .


----------



## RootDKJ (May 13, 2010)

Celebrating the fact that tomorrow is Friday!  About to hit the gym for a 2k swim.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 14, 2010)

Watching Ronin. Love the driving in this thing.


----------



## WJenness (May 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Watching Ronin. Love the driving in this thing.



+1 (not watching it, but I agree)

-w


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 15, 2010)

I'm p*ssing and moaning becauseI'm spending my day "down south."  Gotta go to a charity function tonight in Andover, MA.  It's cuttin' in to my lake time.


----------



## ctenidae (May 15, 2010)

3rd beer, wandering around NYC


----------



## mondeo (May 15, 2010)

Tweeting about how I'm sharing this thread on Facebook. It's an infitinite loop of mindless social networking!


----------



## drjeff (May 15, 2010)

Stretching my liver :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 15, 2010)

Tired, going to bed. Had a pretty good date tonight too. Plus she skis!


----------



## o3jeff (May 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Tired, going to bed. Had a pretty good date tonight too. Plus she skis!



Did you unsuspectingly snap her pic to post?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Did you unsuspectingly snap her pic to post?



What the hell are you doing up before 6 on a Sunday. No pics, but she was racking it! If you know what I mean ...


----------



## severine (May 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Tired, going to bed. Had a pretty good date tonight too. Plus she skis!


Congrats! 



wa-loaf said:


> What the hell are you doing up before 6 on a Sunday. No pics, but she was racking it! If you know what I mean ...


Oh geez... "racking it"? :roll:

Sitting on the garden bench. Did my chores, going to relax a bit now. The breeze is a bit chilly but the sun is nice. I think I'm coming down with a sinus infection, which sucks... have to fly later this week.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 16, 2010)

we finished 3 miler after church this am,  then  just got thru doing the lawn -- time to chill out for awhile


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2010)

Just relaxing with the kids after a good 10 miler on the mtb this AM.  The bad thing though is 4 rides this year, 4 blown rear tubes  :smash:  And to top it off, when my wife took our 6 year old along with her to ride her bike while my wife ran,  she unloaded my daughter's bike from the rack, and she had a flat front tire


----------



## dmc (May 16, 2010)

Sitting in a plane.  Heading to SoCal


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> What the hell are you doing up before 6 on a Sunday. No pics, but she was racking it! If you know what I mean ...



Best line in this thread yet! :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 17, 2010)

Having my 2nd cappuccino of the day.  Ever since they put in this new Tassimo T-300 coffee machine into the office, I've been coming in more often.  

I also got an A in my accounting class.


----------



## severine (May 17, 2010)

Congrats, Root, on the excellent grade! 

I'm trying not to intervene. The kids upstairs are home now and while they and the kid behind us told my daughter they would not play with her, she's giving away her lunch to them to try to get them to like her.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 17, 2010)

severine said:


> Congrats, Root, on the excellent grade!


Thanks


----------



## gorgonzola (May 17, 2010)

severine said:


> Congrats, Root, on the excellent grade!
> 
> I'm trying not to intervene. The kids upstairs are home now and while they and the kid behind us told my daughter they would not play with her, she's giving away her lunch to them to try to get them to like her.



if she's got a fluffernutter she's in .... liverwurst, she's toast. 
oh and i'm procrastinating on the intraweb again....


----------



## severine (May 17, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> if she's got a fluffernutter she's in .... liverwurst, she's toast.
> oh and i'm procrastinating on the intraweb again....



They ate all her food then told her she couldn't play with them and ran off without her.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2010)

severine said:


> They ate all her food then told her she couldn't play with them and ran off without her.



Lesson learned.


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Lesson learned.



Unfortunately I doubt it. :-?


----------



## severine (May 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Lesson learned.



This is a frequent occurrence so sadly, I don't think so. I need to get her around a different group of kids...


----------



## WJenness (May 17, 2010)

severine said:


> This is a frequent occurrence so sadly, I don't think so. I need to get her around a different group of kids...



<kidding> She could use the opportunity to teach the kids about Ex-Lax brownies... </kidding>

-w


----------



## severine (May 17, 2010)

WJenness said:


> <kidding> She could use the opportunity to teach the kids about Ex-Lax brownies... </kidding>
> 
> -w



:lol: Now THAT would be entertaining! I wonder if he would still tell her I'm a great cook after that... :lol:

Kids are cruel. I never imagined watching them go through this would be so painful for me as well.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 17, 2010)

Watching Celebrity Apprentice and rooting for Brett Michaels.  ; - )


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 17, 2010)

severine said:


> Kids are cruel. I never imagined watching them go through this would be so painful for me as well.



So sorry.  I have tough kids...my baby girl has three older brothers and is one of the toughest/nicest chicks you could meet.  In her life she has cried only twice that I've seen; and both times were due to girlie-issues.  Broke my heart.

The only advice I have is to be ready to hug her.


----------



## severine (May 18, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> So sorry.  I have tough kids...my baby girl has three older brothers and is one of the toughest/nicest chicks you could meet.  In her life she has cried only twice that I've seen; and both times were due to girlie-issues.  Broke my heart.
> 
> The only advice I have is to be ready to hug her.



My daughter is our older child and used to be tough... but has become very sensitive. Tom boy with an easily broken heart. Good thing she bounces back fast, though.

Right now, I'm trying to figure out where to go to get my hair fixed. Bad, bad job trying to bleach it out myself. So the question is...do I get more bleach and try to fix it myself or pay the big bucks at an unknown salon for the pros to do their magic? Hmm....


----------



## Geoff (May 18, 2010)

severine said:


> Right now, I'm trying to figure out where to go to get my hair fixed. Bad, bad job trying to bleach it out myself. So the question is...do I get more bleach and try to fix it myself or pay the big bucks at an unknown salon for the pros to do their magic? Hmm....


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2010)

Wow Sev  too bad bout the kiddie pain , some times i really believe girls are worse on that score than boys as far as being mean and nasty . Boys kik each others ass then go play ball together and can usually blow the nonsense off .

 Ugh 2 mtgs today at teh Medical center then the Queen is giving me a party 2nite for my BD --  damn i'll need to do double time in the damn gym tomorrow to recover


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 18, 2010)

severine said:


> Right now, I'm trying to figure out where to go to get my hair fixed. Bad, bad job trying to bleach it out myself. So the question is...do I get more bleach and try to fix it myself or pay the big bucks at an unknown salon for the pros to do their magic? Hmm....



NOOOO...don't try to fix it yourself...!!  An unknown salon is a scary thing...you don't have someone who can recommend someplace good?  Come here...my guys is awesome and reasonably priced!!  ; - )

(One thing to try is a beauty school.  Don't laugh.  When I was younger and didn't have a lot of expendable income, that's where I used to go.  They're completely supervised, and if you have something really challenging, the teacher will spend a ton of time with you.  They'll see you as an awesome way to teach some "real-world" skills.)


----------



## severine (May 18, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> NOOOO...don't try to fix it yourself...!!  An unknown salon is a scary thing...you don't have someone who can recommend someplace good?  Come here...my guys is awesome and reasonably priced!!  ; - )
> 
> (One thing to try is a beauty school.  Don't laugh.  When I was younger and didn't have a lot of expendable income, that's where I used to go.  They're completely supervised, and if you have something really challenging, the teacher will spend a ton of time with you.  They'll see you as an awesome way to teach some "real-world" skills.)



I was thinking of the school. We have 2 in town; I should be a great example of what not to do. :lol: Just need to find childcare...


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2010)

Trying to get the screen ratio back to normal on my desktop at work - somebody/some update messed with it last night, and it's driving me crazy


----------



## wa-loaf (May 18, 2010)




----------



## severine (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, wa-loaf. Not that I'm particularly attached to my hair--I've had it as short as 1.5" before--but I wasn't ready to hack it all off right now. I like my pigtails!


----------



## o3jeff (May 18, 2010)

Just use the place B uses, he looks all set for vaca with his doo.


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Just use the place B uses, he looks all set for vaca with his doo.



I can definitely fix it, as per the suggestions above....


----------



## 4aprice (May 18, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Ugh 2 mtgs today at teh Medical center then the Queen is giving me a party 2nite for my BD --  damn i'll need to do double time in the damn gym tomorrow to recover



Happy BD Warp

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Happy BD Warp
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Thanks Alex -------------  It's GREAT to be Alive !!

BTW  U got the vessel in the lake yet ????? mebbe some wetsuit skiing


----------



## 4aprice (May 18, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Alex -------------  It's GREAT to be Alive !!
> 
> BTW  U got the vessel in the lake yet ????? mebbe some wetsuit skiing



She's in but except for launch I haven't stuck my toe in the water yet. Just hasn't been that warm yet.   Only gotten out once for a short cruise Sunday.  Better weather on the way for the end of the week.   Hoping for a good Memorial Day Weekend when the lake action will really ramp up.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## severine (May 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Warp!


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 18, 2010)

4aprice said:


> She's in but except for launch I haven't stuck my toe in the water yet. Just hasn't been that warm yet.   Only gotten out once for a short cruise Sunday.  Better weather on the way for the end of the week.   Hoping for a good Memorial Day Weekend when the lake action will really ramp up.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



When I took my sailing lessons in Boston last week, the instructor fell into the hahbah!  No wetsuit...just jeans...and it was late in the day...6 pm.  _And _his auto-inflatable life vest inflated!!  Scary for a moment.

(I passed btw.  : - )  I am now ASA certified for up to 26-feet in light-to-moderate winds.  Woohoo!)


----------



## drjeff (May 18, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> When I took my sailing lessons in Boston last week, the instructor fell into the hahbah!  No wetsuit...just jeans...and it was late in the day...6 pm.  _And _his auto-inflatable life vest inflated!!  Scary for a moment.
> 
> (I passed btw.  : - )  I am now ASA certified for up to 26-feet in light-to-moderate winds.  Woohoo!)



Congrats on the cert!  But lets be honest now, did the instructor really just fall into the harbor by himself,  or did you do a quick yank of the tiller/wheel and "help" him off?  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2010)

4aprice said:


> She's in but except for launch I haven't stuck my toe in the water yet. Just hasn't been that warm yet.   Only gotten out once for a short cruise Sunday.  Better weather on the way for the end of the week.   Hoping for a good Memorial Day Weekend when the lake action will really ramp up.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



 U'mmm Yeah i stuck my toe in the St Lawrence this am  water temp 45 degrees    frickin cold 

 This weekend We're going out on Canandaigua Lake  in the Finger Lakes for a cruise on my kid sisters rig , they r hosting a post grad party at their lake house  for 100 for her eldest who  just got her Doctorate in PT and its time to PARTEEEEE  b4 the kid heads off to Colorado Springs for her new job.. She's  been out looking at condos  for a place to live so Ole Uncle WARPSTER  HAS A PLACE TO CRASH IN THE ROCKIES next ski season


----------



## 4aprice (May 18, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> (I passed btw.  : - )  I am now ASA certified for up to 26-feet in light-to-moderate winds.  Woohoo!)



Cool.  I love sailing.  If I was to do my boating on the ocean (or bay or sound etc) I would do it under sail.  Some of those boats are just beautiful.  Lake sailing is a different beast but is fun as well.  I like to stop on Sat/Sun mornings on Hopatcong and watch the Thistles and Stars out of the yacht club race.  Winni must be interesting to sail if you can avoid the hazards.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (May 18, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> U'mmm Yeah i stuck my toe in the St Lawrence this am  water temp 45 degrees    frickin cold
> 
> This weekend We're going out on Canandaigua Lake  in the Finger Lakes for a cruise on my kid sisters rig , they r hosting a post grad party at their lake house  for 100 for her eldest who  just got her Doctorate in PT and its time to PARTEEEEE  b4 the kid heads off to Colorado Springs for her new job.. She's  been out looking at condos  for a place to live so Ole Uncle WARPSTER  HAS A PLACE TO CRASH IN THE ROCKIES next ski season



Enjoy that lake life for the weekend.  I've been to George and Winnipesaukee but not the Finger Lakes.  I hear they are beautiful.  Be careful boating can become addicting. (like skiing)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Enjoy that lake life for the weekend.  I've been to George and Winnipesaukee but not the Finger Lakes.  I hear they are beautiful.  Be careful boating can become addicting. (like skiing)
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



 Been there Done that -- had boat for 25 yrs -- now enjoying OP's ( Other people's ) Hell yeah we used to water ski and ram around all summer .

We also do Bolton Landing  on Lake Georger every September for a couple of weeks and yeah the Finger lakes are really nice but frankly i like George and the St Lawrence specially the 1000 Island region and Rideau River /Canal system up from Ontario thru the Rideau lake chain to Ottawa-- but heall its all good 

Once in a while i also crew on a friend's Pearson for some sailing --which is really fun


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Congrats on the cert!  But lets be honest now, did the instructor really just fall into the harbor by himself,  or did you do a quick yank of the tiller/wheel and "help" him off?  :lol:  :lol:




Honestly, it was a bit scary when he fell into the water.  I had docked the boat, and he went to jump onto the pier and fell between the boat and the dock.  Scared the crap outta me.

But, yeah...I suppose something worse could've happened with me at the tiller...yes, there were one or two uncontrolled jibes while I was helmsman.  ; - )


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 18, 2010)

Hey  Admiral WBM Nice going on that certification  !!!! :beer:


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 18, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey  Admiral WBM Nice going on that certification  !!!! :beer:




Thank you!!  I need a lot of practice before we go on to the next level...but it's FUN!  I never thought I'd say that about sailing.  : - )


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 19, 2010)

Doing some last minute organizing for our spring concert tonight.  Should be a very good show.  We have a ton of talented seniors that I am going to miss next year.  Amidst the prep for the concert, I am also trying to write sub plans so I can head to a conference Thursday and Friday.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 20, 2010)

Waiting on IT to make ready my new laptop!  woot!


----------



## severine (May 20, 2010)

Packing.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 21, 2010)

My body woke me at 5:30 and I can't get back to bed.  :sad: Spending the next two days at a conference at the University of Maine.  Today I get a chance to play in a big band for a world renowned composer with a handful of pretty heavy hitters in the state.  Following that, I am off to ride the University Trails.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2010)

Thinking that TGIF sounds quite correct this AM!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 21, 2010)

severine said:


> Packing.



Hey have a super great time guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just packed the car we're heading out too in an hr -----weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 21, 2010)

researching for a new vechicle....lease on the volvo is up, made last payment today, turn in by June 22


----------



## Terry (May 22, 2010)

Going to my daughters college graduation today!


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2010)

patio is cleaned up after last nights impromptu adult beverages with friends session,  now its time to tackle the lawn and then clean out the one planting bed next to my house that i've been putting off


----------



## RootDKJ (May 22, 2010)

Can't find my cell phone after last night's pdw...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Can't find my cell phone after last night's pdw...



Bummer, hope you find it.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Bummer, hope you find it.


Oh it's around here somewhere.


----------



## skizilla (May 22, 2010)

Killing a hobo!!!!


----------



## whitefaceoscar (May 22, 2010)

watching champions leaque, inter- bayern :snowgun:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 22, 2010)

having a beer...good long day...

7am....3750 yards swimming
ran 7.5 miles to my girls softball game
mowed lawn
hit a bucket of balls (playing an outing monday)
heading to a preschool fundraiser in 10 min, then drop kids back off at home (bbsitter will be waiting) then out for drinks and a bite with friends...


----------



## 4aprice (May 22, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Can't find my cell phone after last night's pdw...



Good night Root?  Last night was nice weather wise (especially at the lake).  May have one of those nights on the deck tonight before it rains.  Time for a safety meeting.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2010)

Watching the Nascar all-star race - pretty solid racing so far IMHO


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2010)

Hanging at the playground. (with my kids)


----------



## o3jeff (May 23, 2010)

Woke up from an afternoon nap, time for some house cleaning.


----------



## WoodCore (May 24, 2010)

On the way to pick up my new car.


----------



## WJenness (May 24, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> On the way to pick up my new car.



What did you end up deciding on?

-w


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2010)

Making my 10,000th post on AZ


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Hanging at the playground. (with my kids)



Glad you clarified.  ; - )

I'm goin' home now.  Leaving work at 7:30 is the price I'm paying for coming in at 10 today and leaving at noon tomorrow.  Going sailing in Boston Hahbah tomorrow afternoon...and hopefully dining al fresco someplace in town after that.  Life is good.


----------



## WoodCore (May 24, 2010)

WJenness said:


> What did you end up deciding on?
> 
> -w



Picked up a used 2005 Subaru Legacy GT Limited wagon! 

This car was pretty much the flagship / top of the line vehicle for Subaru in 2005, it's loaded to the tits, full leather interior and fast as hell! Pretty much everything I was looking for.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2010)

Watching Lindsey Vonn's quick speaking cameo on the final episode of Law and Order


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Watching Lindsey Vonn's quick speaking cameo on the final episode of Law and Order



TiVo'd it.  Was busy watching the last Celebrity Apprentice from the previous night.  Yay, Brett!


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2010)

Getting ready for another day in the office with a nice warm RAW this evening to follow


----------



## RootDKJ (May 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Making my 10,000th post on AZ


Congrats?!?! :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (May 25, 2010)

Examining tides, winds, and weather in anticipation of launching the boat this weekend.


----------



## Geoff (May 25, 2010)

Sitting on the couch in Vermont working since my other place is total anarchy this week.   The heating guys are installing baseboard radiators in my Massachusetts cottage.   My carpenter buddy is installing the trim in my study.   The washer/dryer show up tomorrow but the flooring guy doesn't show up until Thursday morning to put down linoleum in my laundry room.

My big event this afternoon is driving to RutVegas to get the snow tires off my VW.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 25, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Sitting on the couch in Vermont working since my other place is total anarchy this week. .


  Does that mean no Memorial Day cookout at the new house?  Or will it be put together by the weekend?




Geoff said:


> My big event this afternoon is driving to RutVegas to get the snow tires off my VW.


  My daughter was asking for that to happen with the convertible; but it means she'd have to come to Pelham to do it.  Thus far that hasn't been a compelling reason to leave the lake.

Happy Birthday!!!  : - )


----------



## Geoff (May 25, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Does that mean no Memorial Day cookout at the new house?  Or will it be put together by the weekend?
> 
> 
> My daughter was asking for that to happen with the convertible; but it means she'd have to come to Pelham to do it.  Thus far that hasn't been a compelling reason to leave the lake.
> ...



Thanks for the happy birthday but it's a work day and I don't plan to celebrate anything.

I want to be in on Friday for good.

The furniture is deployed in the living room.   The table and chairs are in the kitchen.   My desk and a couple book cases are in the study.   The mattresses and frames are in the two bedrooms but they're a disaster and need to be shampooed before I move bureaus out of the garage.   I have TV.   I have phone.   I have a cable modem sitting there that I need to self-install.   There will still be some ongoing work but the worst of it will be done this week so I'll be able to telecommute next week without listening to table saws and hammers.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 25, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Thanks for the happy birthday but it's a work day and I don't plan to celebrate anything.
> 
> I want to be in on Friday for good.
> 
> The furniture is deployed in the living room.   The table and chairs are in the kitchen.   My desk and a couple book cases are in the study.   The mattresses and frames are in the two bedrooms but they're a disaster and need to be shampooed before I move bureaus out of the garage.   I have TV.   I have phone.   I have a cable modem sitting there that I need to self-install.   There will still be some ongoing work but the worst of it will be done this week so I'll be able to telecommute next week without listening to table saws and hammers.



Okie dokie.  I understand it's a work day..."celebrating" is more like a frame of mind than anything else; didn't mean to  imply you should have a three-martini lunch.  It's a gorgeous day, maybe you'll just particularly enjoy your drive to Rutland.  : - )


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2010)

Chilling with the kids after a couple rather long days.


----------



## severine (May 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Chilling with the kids after a couple rather long days.



...and wishing I was still on the beach with a cold drink in my hand.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2010)

back from a very HOT 4 miler  and now crankin' some tunes on my Gibson LP  gettin' into GNR


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2010)

Down on Torresdale Ave in Philly today.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2010)

Recovering from my 3+ mile run, need to go out and get some lunch. Not looking forward to going back into the heat.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Recovering from my 3+ mile run, need to go out and get some lunch. Not looking forward to going back into the heat.



 Good on ya Wa -- hows the "program" going so far   these kinda days c an be like 5lb 'ers


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Good on ya Wa -- hows the "program" going so far   these kinda days c an be like 5lb 'ers



Well, we'll see what today's run did, but after the initial big drop I'm now in the 1lb a week stage. So slow and steady.


----------



## severine (May 26, 2010)

Heading out to bring the kids swimming. It's hotter here today than it was in Mexico over the weekend!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Well, we'll see what today's run did, but after the initial big drop I'm now in the 1lb a week stage. So slow and steady.



Yeah that happens -- slow and steady is good .! Just keep on keepin on and you'll get there 


Dr took me off a diuretic i'd been on 25 yrs for BP  bcause my BP is super now   almost LOW   so my weight has been up 2/3 lbs still at 187 but had been at 184  so salty crap in foods can really affect it even tho we don't use table salt or cook with it


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2010)

severine said:


> Heading out to bring the kids swimming. It's hotter here today than it was in Mexico over the weekend!



Good idea !! Yeah its 93 here now too 

Mexico huh __NICE  where d'ya go  My som was in Cabo and luved it they were in Puerto Vallarta last yr and Cancun yr before .. said Cabo was awesome


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Good idea !! Yeah its 93 here now too
> 
> Mexico huh __NICE  where d'ya go  My som was in Cabo and luved it they were in Puerto Vallarta last yr and Cancun yr before .. said Cabo was awesome



Puerto Morelos, which is about 20 minutes south of Cancun.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2010)

103 in South Philly today.


----------



## gmcunni (May 26, 2010)

sweating profusely


----------



## smitty77 (May 26, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> sweating profusely



Going to be doing that soon myself.  Just finished a fantastic grilled-chicken-salad the wifey whipped up for dinner.  Leaving in a bit to go coach street hockey to a bunch of 7-9 year olds.  Normally I love the fact we play in an indoor rink, but that steel building is probably 120 right now (still 94 here in central MA, down from a high of 97).  So it's going to be a light practice - just a little shooting and maybe some positioning walk-throughs as it's our last practice before playoffs.


----------



## o3jeff (May 28, 2010)

Trying to figure out why I even came to work today, haven't done anything work related yet and the phone hasn't rang yet either.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Trying to figure out why I even came to work today, haven't done anything work related yet and the phone hasn't rang yet either.



So leave.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Trying to figure out why I even came to work today, haven't done anything work related yet and the phone hasn't rang yet either.


That's why I didn't even bother going into the office today.  Is it beer-thirty yet?


----------



## o3jeff (May 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> So leave.



Trying to stick it out till at least noon when the part timer leaves.

Not much happening on the internet either.


----------



## Madroch (May 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Trying to stick it out till at least noon when the part timer leaves.
> 
> Not much happening on the internet either.



Gary Coleman is ill...dolla's murderer walked... it is all there for the taking.  I should be working however...


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Trying to stick it out till at least noon when the part timer leaves.
> 
> Not much happening on the internet either.



Start taking random pictures of people from a distance and post them on random internet forums...


----------



## o3jeff (May 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Start taking random pictures of people from a distance and post them on random internet forums...


 There is only one other person here besides me and I am pretty sure she would see walk into her office to snap pics of her.

Maybe we can play an online picture version of "Eye spy" to kill some time.


----------



## o3jeff (May 28, 2010)

This morning I did accomplish putting my bike trip computer back on the bike. I couldn't get it to register anything on yesterdays ride so when I got home I took it all off the bike so I could return/exchange it today. Once I had it off I ran the magnetic spoke thing by the sensor and it worked fine so I am not really sure what it's problem was yesterday, but appears to be working fine at the moment.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> There is only one other person here besides me and I am pretty sure she would see walk into her office to snap pics of her.



Don't you have any windows or anything, people walking by outside?  You gotta get creative, creepy picture opportunities don't just fall in your lap!  You gotta work for them!



o3jeff said:


> This morning I did accomplish putting my bike trip computer back on the bike. I couldn't get it to register anything on yesterdays ride so when I got home I took it all off the bike so I could return/exchange it today. Once I had it off I ran the magnetic spoke thing by the sensor and it worked fine so I am not really sure what it's problem was yesterday, but appears to be working fine at the moment.



So, the day wasn't a total loss at least...


----------



## legalskier (May 28, 2010)

Messing around on AZ for  few minutes. Had a big, and unexpected, win this week.
Have an awesome weekend all!


----------



## 4aprice (May 28, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> That's why I didn't even bother going into the office today.  Is it beer-thirty yet?



I always use the yard arm analogy for drinking and you know that somewhere in the world the sun is over the yard arm so its always time to drink.  I'm hoping that the prediction of some thunder is wrong.    Hoping to take a cruise on the lake and hit the Jefferson House Tiki Bar to kick off the weekend.  Think its time for a safety meeting.:grin:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 28, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I always use the yard arm analogy for drinking and you know that somewhere in the world the sun is over the yard arm so its always time to drink.  I'm hoping that the prediction of some thunder is wrong.    Hoping to take a cruise on the lake and hit the Jefferson House Tiki Bar to kick off the weekend.  Think its time for a safety meeting.:grin:
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



My smart aleck daughter loves to say to me, "It's 5 o'clock somewhere, huh, mom?"  The lake house is always full of kids (meaning teenagers and twenty-somethings) and I've had more than one say to me, "I should introduce you to my mom.  You'd love her.  She likes her wine, too!"  Hey...I work hard all week...I deserve some weekend fun time!  

I don't think we'll cruise to somewhere for cocktails this weekend; everyplace is gonna be mobbed, I'm thinkin'.  Howevah...we are gonna hit the Paradise Beach Club on Saturday night for some drinkin' and dancin'!!  Can't wait!!   (www.TigerLilyBand.com ; - )


----------



## RootDKJ (May 28, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I always use the yard arm analogy for drinking and you know that somewhere in the world the sun is over the yard arm so its always time to drink.  I'm hoping that the prediction of some thunder is wrong.    Hoping to take a cruise on the lake and hit the Jefferson House Tiki Bar to kick off the weekend.  Think its time for a safety meeting.:grin:
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I'm in.  You can never be too safe.


----------



## o3jeff (May 28, 2010)

Out for a mtb ride


----------



## 4aprice (May 28, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> My smart aleck daughter loves to say to me, "It's 5 o'clock somewhere, huh, mom?"  The lake house is always full of kids (meaning teenagers and twenty-somethings) and I've had more than one say to me, "I should introduce you to my mom.  You'd love her.  She likes her wine, too!"  Hey...I work hard all week...I deserve some weekend fun time!
> 
> I don't think we'll cruise to somewhere for cocktails this weekend; everyplace is gonna be mobbed, I'm thinkin'.  Howevah...we are gonna hit the Paradise Beach Club on Saturday night for some drinkin' and dancin'!!  Can't wait!!   (www.TigerLilyBand.com ; - )



You won't go to WB by boat?  Love the flasher system of navigation even though we didn't test it while we were there.  I can imagine even with the flashers its pretty scary out there at night.  Enjoy Winni this weekend.  Lake life is wonderful.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (May 28, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm in.  You can never be too safe.



For you Root, open invitation.  Come up to the lake sometime.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 28, 2010)

4aprice said:


> You won't go to WB by boat?  Love the flasher system of navigation even though we didn't test it while we were there.  I can imagine even with the flashers its pretty scary out there at night.  Enjoy Winni this weekend.  Lake life is wonderful.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yes, Saturday night, we'll definitely go to the Paradise by boat. There are several people in my house who are very good at navigating the lake at night.  

When we're at the lake at this time of the year, the rule is "if you can't get there by boat, we don't go."  We usually stay put on a weekend day.  It's way too nice at my house to go anywhere that there's a mob scene.  ; - )


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 28, 2010)

Just back from my first golf outing since last summer's heart attack which occurred on the course. Frankly just like first ski outing last season  i  Had to conquer my fear again

  I played so /so : used to be in the 80's today it was low 90's .-- BUT that's NOT IMPORTANT ,

 I 've lost some distance but i guess when they cut your chest open and split ya like a damn chicken breast  that's expected ----------------sure aint b cuz o ' my age dammit   

Just felt great to be out there again with my buddies


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 28, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from my first golf outing since last summer's heart attack which occurred on the course. Frankly just like first ski outing last season  i  Had to conquer my fear again
> 
> I played so /so : used to be in the 80's today it was low 90's .-- BUT that's NOT IMPORTANT ,
> 
> ...



Awesome!!  Good for you!!  : - )


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 28, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Awesome!!  Good for you!!  : - )



 thanks !!!!!!!!!!! yep  it was pretty motivating == BTW   "admiral" have a great weekend on the Lake


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 28, 2010)

Watching an episode of Weeds while I wait for the lady to finish getting ready.


----------



## severine (May 28, 2010)

Kids are in bed and I'm thinking of trying out Paul's recipe for mint julep. Not too happy that on top of the other stuff that was supposed to be fixed in our bathroom by the landlord's handyman over the weekend that was not (wow, that's a mouth full!), the ceiling is, once again, leaking from the bath tub upstairs. 3 years now. So sick of this...


----------



## gmcunni (May 28, 2010)

back from softball double-header. sitting on the couch, feet on the coffee table. drinking a beer watching Mets vs. Brewers (0-0 in 5th)


----------



## Terry (May 29, 2010)

Getting ready to replace the crappy old sliding door in the house with a new french door. The slider doesn't slide anymore and the seal is gone between the glass so you can't even see through it  cause it is so cloudy.Think the new door will look nice


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2010)

Listening to Beethoven and making a shopping list that includes lawn mower, microwave, and vacuum cleaner. Watching the cats wander around the house.  They're used to the dead quiet of Killington and unfamiliar noises like the ice maker and a neighbor starting their car sends them scurrying for cover.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 29, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Listening to Beethoven and making a shopping list that includes lawn mower, microwave, and vacuum cleaner. Watching the cats wander around the house.  They're used to the dead quiet of Killington and unfamiliar noises like the ice maker and a neighbor starting their car sends them scurrying for cover.



Are you familiar with Ralph Kirkpatrick?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 29, 2010)

4aprice said:


> For you Root, open invitation.  Come up to the lake sometime.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I think I'll take you up on this. I was thinking about taking a day or two off next week, but didn't really have anything planned to do.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2010)

Hanging in Maine feeling really buzzed by some home made hats cider.


----------



## severine (May 29, 2010)

Sitting on the couch, about to watch _Did You Hear About The Morgans?_, pasta and some booze. Wish I could have gone to Greg's gig tonight but a quiet night at home is nice, too.


----------



## marcski (May 29, 2010)

I'm super tired... I rode 30 miles this morning with about 2000' of climbing..then came home showered made a quick brunch and then took the girls on this 4.5 miles hike.  It was an up and back on this really nice gorge (http://www.mianus.org/).  Of course, the little one died out on the way back and I had to carry her on my shoulders about 1-1.5 miles on the way out.  Then came home....grilled up some vegies and these awesome burgers and sausage...had 2 beers and now I'm showering again and going right to sleep.  Hit repeat for tomorrow...but instead of the hike we're going to our friends' pool.... so should be a little more relaxing..  Then hit repeat again on Monday but we're staying at our complex's pool.


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2010)

Up in Vermont, watching the "enhanced" version of the final episode of _Lost_


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 1, 2010)

Recuperating.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 1, 2010)

Planted some upside-down tomatoes as per: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/20/garden/20tomato.html
...with arugula on the top. Slipped green cloth shopping bags over the 5 gallon buckets to remove the p.w.t. factor and keep my wife happy. 
The only question I have is, will eating upside-down tomatoes make me dizzy?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2010)

thinking that the big t-storm rolling over my office now combined with the weather radar showing another line of t-storms forming back across Eastern NY now aren't helping my chances of an outdoor RAW today


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 1, 2010)

drjeff said:


> thinking that the big t-storm rolling over my office now combined with the weather radar showing another line of t-storms forming back across Eastern NY now aren't helping my chances of an outdoor RAW today


Or my chances of swimming out doors after work.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 1, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Recuperating.



Me too.  Great boat weekend,  Lots o drinks.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 1, 2010)

Took my  Les Paul  Std. Gibson axe in for some intonation and pots workup. It will be in the shop for a few days so will be crankin the Fender Strat for awhile . "Mr Greenjeans "my Shannon Green Fender's    got some way cool jangly sound to it-------------------- a nice change from the mellow and PHAT sound from the LP.

Hit the gym earlier now getting my gear ready for a trip upriver tomorrow with a buddyu to play a  golf course we've never played --should be a great day


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 2, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Me too.  Great boat weekend,  Lots o drinks.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



: - )  You read the "recuperating" correctly.  See below.  I think we broke the fun barrier.

1:30 in the morning, sitting on the bow of the boat.  "Safety first."


----------



## severine (Jun 2, 2010)

Back from a swim at my grandparents' cottage and now the kids and I are watching "Up." No idea what to make for dinner... not feeling like cooking.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

Just back from a strange round of golf  played 18 holes first time since heart attack shot a farkin miserable 48 for the first nine and an OK 41 for the back 9  holed out a par from 40 yds off the green on the 17th .. Need to get consistent again dammit but hopefully when i get the cataract problem operated on i'll have better visual control . right now i 'm Loosing the damn ball after about 150 yds or so is ee the traqjectory and know where it generally is but can't see the damn ball land it pisses me off .


----------



## Terry (Jun 2, 2010)

Just got done splitting next winters firewood. Whew it is a good feeling to have it done. I think I deserve a beer.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 4, 2010)

Safety meeting in a hotel room in Reading, PA.


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2010)

Watching _The Departed_.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2010)

Cooling down after an hour on the treadmill/exercise bike in the basement this AM - the thunderstorm rumbling over my house right now reinforced my descision to workout INSIDE this AM


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

Mainlining Coffee then off to pick up my Gibson LP axe from the guitar shop its all fixed and  tricked out with some new pickups and stuff --should sound honkin Phat now


----------



## darent (Jun 8, 2010)

walking the dog through the swamp and looking for the prime highbush blueberry spot for the coming season


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2010)

Back from the gym  stopped by my LBS bought a new helmet and took a short ride to break it in


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 11, 2010)

Morning caffeine loading.  I have to drive out to Bensalem, PA for a 10am meeting.  The ride home should be a nice one!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 11, 2010)

caffeine injection then chasing the little white ball with a buddy at a new course


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 11, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> caffeine injection then chasing the little white ball with a buddy at a new course




While the rest of us are doin' the 9-to-5 thing...!  

(I can't complain.  I played hookey on Tuesday afternoon to go sailing. ; - )

Enjoy!


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> While the rest of us are doin' the 9-to-5 thing...!
> 
> (I can't complain.  I played hookey on Tuesday afternoon to go sailing. ; - )
> 
> Enjoy!



Well, most of you. 

Trying to get the kids to clean their room before I take my daughter to school.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 11, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> While the rest of us are doin' the 9-to-5 thing...!
> 
> (I can't complain.  I played hookey on Tuesday afternoon to go sailing. ; - )
> 
> Enjoy!



Hang Tuff , save your $$ and you too can play --- SOMEDAY   !!    glad u got out on the vessel Admiral !!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 11, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hang Tuff , save your $$ and you too can play --- SOMEDAY   !!    glad u got out on the vessel Admiral !!




Every once in a while we say, "We had too many kids to retire...!!"  Maybe someday. 

: - )  We're having fun along the way!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 11, 2010)

recovering from an 8mi lunchtime run....turkey on multigrain flat bread, water, peach.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> recovering from an 8mi lunchtime run....turkey on multigrain flat bread, water, peach.



And I was just feeling good about my 3+ mile run ...


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> And I was just feeling good about my 3+ mile run ...


Better than the 0 miles I've been running. I was up to 4 in December.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 11, 2010)

severine said:


> Better than the 0 miles I've been running. I was up to 4 in December.



Sev Just start walking  -- its better for ya with less joint pain issues . I gave up running 15 years ago and got into power walking the Queen has done it all her adult life and has not varied more than 5 lbs in the 47 yrs we've been together she weighs 120 at 5'4". Walking is a great cardio and fitness routine without the joint ache and tendon issues  ya just gottaq stick with the program


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Sev Just start walking  -- its better for ya with less joint pain issues . I gave up running 15 years ago and got into power walking the Queen has done it all her adult life and has not varied more than 5 lbs in the 47 yrs we've been together she weighs 120 at 5'4". Walking is a great cardio and fitness routine without the joint ache and tendon issues  ya just gottaq stick with the program



I just loved that you can pack so much more fitness into less time with running. I don't have much time away from the kids and so I have to make the most of it. (And before anyone recommends with the kids, think about it: they're about 80-85 lbs combined plus the weight of a stroller, which is 20-25 lbs. That's a lot of added resistance, though I've done it before.) I'll get back at it, but I have to build up again. I also need to start getting up at 5AM again, as much as I hate it.

Right now... wishing the kids would take a nap. They're cranky and they're driving me nuts.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 11, 2010)

severine said:


> I also need to start getting up at 5AM again, as much as I hate it.



There was a time when I was totally nuts about getting to the gym between 5 and 5:30 am.  Unfortunately, I need 8 hours of sleep so that means I have to go to bed between 9:30and 10:00.  I did it for a bunch of years, but kind of fell out of the habit this past year or so.  I'm not happy with myself. 

I'm slowly working back into it.  I ran 2.5 miles at the lake on Sunday; drove home Monday morning, but only got up at 5 on Tuesday and Friday to get to the gym. Will be there again tomorrow (NOT at 5! ; - ) and will try to run on Sunday.  It ain't easy, Sev, but it's sooooo worth it.   

I'm glad to hear from someone else in the 5 o'clock club!  : - )


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2010)

Heading out to cut the lawn, then throw some fertilizer down.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 12, 2010)

think i overid yesterday  i'm hurtin this am with tendonitis near the shoulder . After 18 holes of golf i walked another 3 miles then cut the grass and had to Yank and pull on the tractor when it got hung up on some tree roots , then spread a whole bunch of mulch , then  did some brush work -- think the damn tugging and pulling yanked out the tendons again dammit  - it sure as hell wasn't the golf  

Gotta get ready for next weeks surgery  : thursday they do my right eye for cataract and them nest month the other one -----------------no more excuses for 3 putts


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 12, 2010)

stirring up a phish fan.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2010)

yay for trolling!!


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 12, 2010)

shalom dude. i give up


----------



## severine (Jun 12, 2010)

Ditching a party that was supposed to be outside and I guess we're watching soccer instead.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm standing in a huge passport control queue at London-Heathrow.  This airport sucks like usual.


----------



## severine (Jun 12, 2010)

Watching _Revenge of the Nerds_ with the big guy.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> There was a time when I was totally nuts about getting to the gym between 5 and 5:30 am. ... I'm glad to hear from someone else in the 5 o'clock club!  : - )


I wish I could wake up at 5am and go the the gym.  Instead, I wake up at 4am to go to work and I don't get home again until 4 or 5 pm.  So I have to find time to workout between dinner and bedtime which is just walking/running/jogging on the treadmill for as long as free time allows.  With 2 kids and other responsibilities vying for my time it certainly isn't easy, but it needs to be done - I start to blow up like a tick if I don't exercise regularly.

As for what _I'm_ doing right now:  Watching Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives while plowing through a bowl of fresh strawberries from the patch we planted in the back yard (collected over 3 quarts this year already) along with a nice piece of homemade angel food cake.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 13, 2010)

Mentally working on the menu for the roughly 8 hour tailgating marathon session coming up this Thursday at Greatwoods/The Tweeter Center/The Comcast Center (whatever the heck it's called this week   ) for the Jimmy Buffet Show   and getting ready to take my 4 year old son to a birthday party at one of the local McDonalds


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2010)

Heading to Chuck E Cheese with the kids... can't wait...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 13, 2010)

Just back from a long bike ride along the river followed by our churchs annual parish picnic --  lots of great food n' music etc ---------------- great sunny day


----------



## tammygotcher (Jun 13, 2010)

just watched the nba finals - fish beat kg in a jumpball!


----------



## severine (Jun 14, 2010)

Just in from a C25K run/walk interval. 1st one outside this year.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 14, 2010)

Sitting in the office, waiting for the troops to arrive.  It's the last day of school so we will only get 1/4 of the total 9 - 11 population.  (plus, they make it a half day so none of the kids give a crap)


----------



## severine (Jun 14, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Sitting in the office, waiting for the troops to arrive.  It's the last day of school so we will only get 1/4 of the total 9 - 11 population.  (plus, they make it a half day so none of the kids give a crap)


Skipping school or parents calling them out? Congrats on the (almost) start of your summer!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 14, 2010)

Heading off to Philly again for work.  I'm not looking forward to the drive.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 14, 2010)

Waiting to tee off!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2010)

Sitting at my desk.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 14, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Heading off to Philly again for work.  I'm not looking forward to the drive.



Is that at Comcast Center?

I was at UPC in Amsterdam this morning.   A far more interesting destination than my usual Philly sites downtown, at Downingtown, or over the river in Morristown; or Time-Warner next to Dulles in Herndon. .


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Is that at Comcast Center?
> 
> I was at UPC in Amsterdam this morning.   A far more interesting destination than my usual Philly sites downtown, at Downingtown, or over the river in Morristown; or Time-Warner next to Dulles in Herndon. .


I've never been to the Comcast Center. I'm usually going to headends in the area.  I was at Dowingtown yesterday.  Off to Wallingford, PA today.  I need a more comfortable car for all this driving.


----------



## severine (Jun 15, 2010)

Figuring out which baked treat to make and send in with my daughter today. Last day of preschool (before summer break and then the summer session of preschool, LOL) and they're celebrating her birthday today (her birthday is tomorrow). So many good recipes, so hard to decide!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2010)

U  KNOW i'm voting for those   CINNAMON BUNS you showed us here


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> U  KNOW i'm voting for those   CINNAMON BUNS you showed us here



Just imagine a class full of 4 and 5 year olds eating those, talk about a mess.  The teacher would never talk to us again!


----------



## severine (Jun 15, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> U  KNOW i'm voting for those   CINNAMON BUNS you showed us here



Tasty indeed but not enough time for the dough to rise. And yeah, probably too big of a mess for the teacher to deal with. 

I ended up making (eggless) chocolate chip cookie dough truffles plus the obligatory cupcakes (for shame--from a box mix!). Would have loved to make more or something better, like whoopie pies, but I only had 1 stick of butter left. Really need to stock up again. Haven't been buying it since I haven't been baking.

And now, I will hop in the shower so I'm not a gross mess at preschool dropoff.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2010)

Wondering my this day is seeming to DRAG on   I seem to be going at about 100mph while everyone else around me is going about 20mph (and to top it off, I'm even about 1/2 as caffienated as I typically am at this time of day  )


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2010)

Back from Dr's exam and EKG  (a pre surgery checkup)---------- i get one of my two new eyes this thursday  

Damn its gonna be nice to actually SEE where my golf shots land .. 

The Queen and i also just got back from the gym  i had to take it easy still got some tendonitis and a slight hammy issue from yesterdays Bike  n'hike  routine


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Damn its gonna be nice to actually SEE where my golf shots land ..



Are you really sure about that Warp??  :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 15, 2010)

ready to grab and ice'd coffee and take a stroll down by the beach...biz partner is in NYC at client appts all day, i'm wrapping up deals, quoting and working on a marketing strategy for our Real Estate side.....today is a workout 'rest day'


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Are you really sure about that Warp??  :lol:



 Well Doc u got a point there !!  How's your game ?? I take a lot of inspiration from you n'Camp . U 2 guys hit the ball pretty damn well and score too -- i'm still trying to break 80 yet .  My power is down this yr  probably a combo of the chest incision and subsequent muscle atrophy from surgery and the fact i lost 40  lbs . 

I'll figure it out  i think i'm positioning the ball too damn far forward on most shots so i'm getting mucho loft but about 15 yds less --------------just will re position the ball next round and see what happens  --otherwise mebbe i need SR shaft flex


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm getting ready to go see Daughtry with my 19-year-old daughter.  : - )  

(We're NOT seeing Roger Daltrey as I had to tell someone my age last night. ; - )


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Well Doc u got a point there !!  How's your game ?? I take a lot of inspiration from you n'Camp . U 2 guys hit the ball pretty damn well and score too -- i'm still trying to break 80 yet .  My power is down this yr  probably a combo of the chest incision and subsequent muscle atrophy from surgery and the fact i lost 40  lbs .
> 
> I'll figure it out  i think i'm positioning the ball too damn far forward on most shots so i'm getting mucho loft but about 15 yds less --------------just will re position the ball next round and see what happens  --otherwise mebbe i need SR shaft flex



Hitting the small ball decent there Warp.  Been putting pretty well as of late (which has really saved my a$$ many times over!)  Keep at it, with your attitude and the scores you were hitting just before "your big event" last year, it's only a matter of time until the sub 80 round happens!  Plus, just think of all the putts you'll be making once you gets the set of "eagle eyes!"

BTW, nothing wrong about putting the appropriate flex shaft between the grip and the clubhead!  I made a change to a softer flexing shaft, with a lower kick point in my driver this year, and to date I've noticed 2 really good things  a) unless I make a really bad swing, I've basically taken the right side of the course out of play now that I can get the clubhead back to the ball at impact and b) the small white ball is a couple of yards further down the shortgrass(and occasionally the longer grass too   )  That hunk of graphite that I had in the big stick prior to the change was just a bit too much horsepower for the 2010 version of my game, but with the wonders of modern composites and a few swings on the launch monitor at my local pro shop, that problem was solved!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Hitting the small ball decent there Warp.  Been putting pretty well as of late (which has really saved my a$$ many times over!)  Keep at it, with your attitude and the scores you were hitting just before "your big event" last year, it's only a matter of time until the sub 80 round happens!  Plus, just think of all the putts you'll be making once you gets the set of "eagle eyes!"
> 
> BTW, nothing wrong about putting the appropriate flex shaft between the grip and the clubhead!  I made a change to a softer flexing shaft, with a lower kick point in my driver this year, and to date I've noticed 2 really good things  a) unless I make a really bad swing, I've basically taken the right side of the course out of play now that I can get the clubhead back to the ball at impact and b) the small white ball is a couple of yards further down the shortgrass(and occasionally the longer grass too   )  That hunk of graphite that I had in the big stick prior to the change was just a bit too much horsepower for the 2010 version of my game, but with the wonders of modern composites and a few swings on the launch monitor at my local pro shop, that problem was solved!



Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah we all know the drill 'bout   driving for show BUT putting for dough ! My putting right now is the best part of my game , my approaches NEED  serious work tho -- i 'm not getting the drop n'stop and am running it in a touch "strong"  --it'll come but i'm having difficulty getting the hands to work with the brain dammit 

Sounds like you're getting strong results with The BIG BOY  --taking the right side outta play  is HUGE

Keep it on the short grass and i'l b talkin golf to ya later Doc after the new eyes take hold  !!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2010)

trying to justify to my self that carrot cake counts as one of my daily vegetables servings


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 16, 2010)

The Queen and i just back from getting 10 quarts 0f strawberries picked today at an Amish farm upriver -- she'll be canning some STrAWBERRY Jam this afternoon-- m'mm the family and grankids are due here for 10 days next month and they DEVOUR the stuff


----------



## severine (Jun 16, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Queen and i just back from getting 10 quarts 0f strawberries picked today at an Amish farm upriver -- she'll be canning some STrAWBERRY Jam this afternoon-- m'mm the family and grankids are due here for 10 days next month and they DEVOUR the stuff


Very nice! Always mean to try this but never get around to it. Then again, the kids are like locusts and nothing lasts long enough around here to preserve for the future. :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 16, 2010)

severine said:


> Very nice! Always mean to try this but never get around to it. Then again, the kids are like locusts and nothing lasts long enough around here to preserve for the future. :lol:



Yeah our grandkids and frankly their parents go thru about a dozen jars in 10 days -- we'll be going out again next week to get more FRESH picked strawberries for our winter supply -- yummy 

The Queen likes doing this routine and is happily involved RIGHT now -- Try it Sevie with your culinary talent the results would be WORTH it and i'm sure the BIG guy would appreciate the effort too


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 16, 2010)

Giving a technology presentation to about 40 engineers


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Giving a technology presentation to about 40 engineers



Feel sorry for you!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I've never been to the Comcast Center. I'm usually going to headends in the area.  I was at Dowingtown yesterday.  Off to Wallingford, PA today.  I need a more comfortable car for all this driving.



I've been Downingtown a few times.   (The QA/Service Assurance facility next to Lowes and down the hill from the building with all the white Comcast trucks.)   My company stuffs engineers from Taiwan in the little vendor room to run test plans for CPE gear.   The lab in that building is amazing.   I guess there's a distaster recovery section of the building but vendors don't get access to that.   In October, I'll probably be living there or over in Moorestown for most of the month.

When I'm driving distance for business, I usually just rent a car rather than trash mine.   I'm running a project done by subcontractors in Sherbrooke, Quebec and get there fairly often.   From my summer place, it's a car-destroying 5 hour drive and an almost-as-bad 3 hour drive from KMart.   Hertz seems to be giving me Camrys these days.   Not as fun to drive as a VW GTI but plenty comfortable enough and it has an Aux jack to plug in my iPod.


----------



## severine (Jun 17, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Try it Sevie with your culinary talent the results would be WORTH it and i'm sure the BIG guy would appreciate the effort too


You are too kind!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 17, 2010)

Riding train to nyc.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 17, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I've been Downingtown a few times.   (The QA/Service Assurance facility next to Lowes and down the hill from the building with all the white Comcast trucks.)   My company stuffs engineers from Taiwan in the little vendor room to run test plans for CPE gear.   The lab in that building is amazing.   I guess there's a distaster recovery section of the building but vendors don't get access to that.   In October, I'll probably be living there or over in Moorestown for most of the month.
> 
> When I'm driving distance for business, I usually just rent a car rather than trash mine.   I'm running a project done by subcontractors in Sherbrooke, Quebec and get there fairly often.   From my summer place, it's a car-destroying 5 hour drive and an almost-as-bad 3 hour drive from KMart.   Hertz seems to be giving me Camrys these days.   Not as fun to drive as a VW GTI but plenty comfortable enough and it has an Aux jack to plug in my iPod.


There's really no DR there.  In fact, most of the gear in the lab is stuff already removed from production.  The lab sucks these days.  Can't get anything approved in a timely manner.

I'm off to Bensalem, PA again.  4 days of back to back driving.  As of yesterday, I'm at 675 miles for the week.  By the time I get home today, it will be close to 800.  The seats in my Escape are starting to become unsupportive.  I've been test driving some new cars because I figure if I'm going to be doing all of this driving around, I might as well have something a little more fun and a lot more comfortable to drive.  I've thought about renting a car, but that's too much of a pain for me.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 17, 2010)

getting ready  to leave for the hospital ---- have the first of two cataract surgeries this am at 11 , then wash , rinse repeat July 22


----------



## severine (Jun 17, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> getting ready  to leave for the hospital ---- have the first of two cataract surgeries this am at 11 , then wash , rinse repeat July 22



Good luck!

Just finished making jewelry with the kids. Now we're going to play giraffe limbo, or whatever the heck it's called.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2010)

severine said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Just finished making jewelry with the kids. Now we're going to play giraffe limbo, or whatever the heck it's called.



Giraffalaff Limbo, get it right.. :roll:





You gotta have the laff.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 17, 2010)

"working from home"  Tyring to decide where to take the kids for Sushi to celebrate Kindergarten graduation today.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2010)

Watching the kids at the kindergarten next door playing outside, wishing I were there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 17, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Watching the kids at the kindergarten next door playing outside, wishing I were there.



Perv


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Perv



Wow- only 1 minute. Nice one.


----------



## severine (Jun 17, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Giraffalaff Limbo, get it right.. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was no laughing because silly mommy forgot to buy more batteries. Oops. 

Picked up a bit around the house and about to make the kids lunch.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2010)

Mapping out the hike my two brothers and I are doing next week in Colorado. GoogleEarth is so much fun.
So not interested in work at the moment.


----------



## severine (Jun 17, 2010)

Making dinner. Wildtree Mexican Skillet Meal with fresh salsa and sour cream. Then I have to clean myself up and get ready to go out to see Greg's band tonight.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks   sevie  fro the good wishes ------------operation took 15 minutes total did the implant  with laser.  and from start to finish preparation,admission, operstion  and andrecovery  was only and hr -- not bad . Have to take it easy for a couple weeks then can do stuff again till they do the next eye


----------



## severine (Jun 17, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks   sevie  fro the good wishes ------------operation took 15 minutes total did the implant  with laser.  and from start to finish preparation,admission, operstion  and andrecovery  was only and hr -- not bad . Have to take it easy for a couple weeks then can do stuff again till they do the next eye



It's amazing what they can do with eyes! At least, I think it is.  Glad to hear it was uncomplicated and quick!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 17, 2010)

Riding train to CT.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 17, 2010)

Dressing up for a biz function tonight, hitting it for an hour then to the pool 845-10pm...4500 yards.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jun 18, 2010)

if i told you, you would not believe me.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 18, 2010)

Working from home today.  Need to review some designs with my team and get my tps report done before noon.  Car shopping in the afternoon followed by a safety review.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Working from home today.  Need to review some designs with my team and get my tps report done before noon.  Car shopping in the afternoon followed by a safety review.



What are you looking at as far as cars?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What are you looking at as far as cars?


Mid-size suv.  Nissan Murano, Hyundai Santa Fe, Subaru Tribecca , Volvo XC60, Audi Q5.

I've taken the Murano, Santa Fe and the Tribecca out on test rides already.  All have pros and cons going for them.


----------



## severine (Jun 18, 2010)

Ouch. My head hurts. Hoping that ibuprofen kicks in soon because I have to bake 72 cupcakes and a triple batch of whoopie pies today, plus run some last minute party errands.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2010)

Wishing I hadn't slept on my left arm last night   Stupid finger tip of my pinky is still semi-numb :smash:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 21, 2010)

Waiting to tee off for my 1st official round of summer golf!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 21, 2010)

Caffeine injection them i'm off to the gym the Queens off to play tennis on the Riverfront  -- great sunny day here -- looking forward to playing golf later this coming weekend after my eye doc clears me for takeoff


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 21, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Waiting to tee off for my 1st official round of summer golf!



Happy official summer.  Hoping to get out on the boat today to enjoy the longest daylight of the year.  Only 6 months till official winter

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 21, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Happy official summer.  Hoping to get out on the boat today to enjoy the longest daylight of the year.  Only 6 months till official winter
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Yes, but there's only 3 months until Fall...which is like pre-season for ski-stoke


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2010)

Trying to figure out how to get out of the office for the next couple days since the brand new AC system seems to be broken and they can't get here until Thursday to fix it.


----------



## severine (Jun 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Trying to figure out how to get out of the office for the next couple days since the brand new AC system seems to be broken and they can't get here until Thursday to fix it.



Ouch. That sucks.

Just had a few beers with my dad in the glorious sunshine. I love winter, but today is beautiful and it would be wrong to be wishing for winter when this gift is out there for all of us.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 21, 2010)

severine said:


> I love winter, but today is beautiful and it would be wrong to be wishing for winter when this gift is out there for all of us.



I had the same thought when reading posts here and other places pertaining to winter.  Gotta live in the moment and "enjoy every sandwich."  (A tip of the hat goes to Warren Zevon for that bit of advice.)

Bring on the boat rides, the hammock-lying, water-skiing, wakeboarding, cookouts, Polish horseshoes and all other warm-weather revelry!!

(And lest that be construed as non-PC, please allow me to direct you to:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish_horseshoes
and 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Polish-Horseshoes/114046779147?v=info)


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 21, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> (And lest that be construed as non-PC, please allow me to direct you to:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish_horseshoes
> and
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Polish-Horseshoes/114046779147?v=info)



How do you balance a glass on a ski pole?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 21, 2010)

We're getting ready to head up river for a fancy Summer Solstice dinner  party tonite  at a friend's Riverside place.--should be fun   .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2010)

recovery !! Last nites party was awesome  great rock band on our friend's  riverside  tennis courts . Damn had to be 150 people , it was catered by the areas finest restaurant and the weather was spectacular - great nite


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 22, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I had the same thought when reading posts here and other places pertaining to winter.  Gotta live in the moment and "enjoy every sandwich."  (A tip of the hat goes to Warren Zevon for that bit of advice.)
> 
> Bring on the boat rides, the hammock-lying, water-skiing, wakeboarding, cookouts, Polish horseshoes and all other warm-weather revelry!!
> 
> ...



I certainly didn't mean to demean summer.  I love the season as much as I do winter (I find fall to be my least favorite season).  Not pushing the season, I was just pointing out the time element.  

Hot weather on the way will mean lots of great activities.  Boating, water skiing and trips to the shore etc.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> How do you balance a glass on a ski pole?



My kids use "old school" ski poles...like from the 80's maybe that have a fat handgrip.  And they use beer bottles.

That game has been a huge hit at my house.  Every summer we seem to have a new convert.



4aprice said:


> Hot weather on the way will mean lots of great activities.  Boating, water skiing and trips to the shore etc.



: - )


----------



## severine (Jun 22, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> recovery !! Last nites party was awesome  great rock band on our friend's  riverside  tennis courts . Damn had to be 150 people , it was catered by the areas finest restaurant and the weather was spectacular - great nite



Sounds like a great time! Take it easy today!

I am about to head outside and soak up some sunshine. Ahhhh... Might as well enjoy my summers home while I have them!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2010)

Enduring a painfully slow moving morning in the office today


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2010)

severine said:


> Sounds like a great time! Take it easy today!
> 
> I am about to head outside and soak up some sunshine. Ahhhh... Might as well enjoy my summers home while I have them!



 Great idea -- after the whildwind schedule you have to manage during the college yr and your multiple roles of mom,  wife, student. businesswoman and  dessertand bakery chef extrodinaire -- You DESERVE some days in the SUN !!  So are you taking some grad level courses along with undergrad stuff next yr??  

Today will be easy as you suggest we both just got back from our daily long riverside walk and i have a Med Center Board mtg at noon ( After last nite, i'll have a great excuse to put it on "cruise control" during the mtg   )


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 22, 2010)

Watching Family Guy.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 22, 2010)

catching up from being out yesterday (golf outing) and wiping the rain water that is pouring off my body from a 4.5 mi run..hot out there....


----------



## severine (Jun 22, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Great idea -- after the whildwind schedule you have to manage during the college yr and your multiple roles of mom,  wife, student. businesswoman and  dessertand bakery chef extrodinaire -- You DESERVE some days in the SUN !!  So are you taking some grad level courses along with undergrad stuff next yr??


You're too nice! I will have 4 undergrad courses this fall and then I'm taking the spring off to ski bum a bit before starting grad school. Well, as much as a mom with 2 youngins (one who will be in afternoon Kindergarten) can do. 

Right now, I'm trying to figure out what to make for dinner. Not feeling motivated to cook today...


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 22, 2010)

Drinkg beer on a boat headed to a baseball game in D.C.


----------



## severine (Jun 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Drinkg beer on a boat headed to a baseball game in D.C.



Sounds like fun! Or, at least the beer on a boat. 

Sitting around waiting til I can rinse this dye out of my hair. Then I need to figure out what to do with the kids--the weather change messed up my plans. Beautiful day and we need to take advantage of it somehow!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2010)

severine said:


> Beautiful day and we need to take advantage of it somehow!



Find a pool. It's going to be 90 and humid.


----------



## severine (Jun 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Find a pool. It's going to be 90 and humid.



We were supposed to go to the Children's Museum because I also need to go to Whole Foods... but that's nowhere near swimming. I could drive 20 miles further (about 40 miles in all, one-way) to the Whole Foods that is near the shore, but that seems like a waste when I could just go to my grandparents' cottage 12 miles away and swim. Did I mention that I don't have A/C and I do have leather seats in my car? :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2010)

severine said:


> We were supposed to go to the Children's Museum because I also need to go to Whole Foods... but that's nowhere near swimming. I could drive 20 miles further (about 40 miles in all, one-way) to the Whole Foods that is near the shore, but that seems like a waste when I could just go to my grandparents' cottage 12 miles away and swim. Did I mention that I don't have A/C and I do have leather seats in my car? :lol:



There are a couple nice pools in the Hartford area that would be close to Whole Foods, Goodwin, Keeney, Pope parks should all have pools and I am sure you don't plan on swimming after dark so you should be all set!


----------



## severine (Jun 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> There are a couple nice pools in the Hartford area that would be close to Whole Foods, Goodwin, Keeney, Pope parks should all have pools and I am sure you don't plan on swimming after dark so you should be all set!



I'm such a crowd-a-phobe I don't usually think of public swimming pools. Have you been to any of them? I know there's a sprinkler system set up at the park around the corner from Trader Joe's (the name escapes me at the moment) but that also gets very busy on hot days. The dog can go without food for a couple more days, right? :lol: I have a couple ideas... just need to decide. I swear I have adult ADD...


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 23, 2010)

Getting ready to hopefully watch a US win in the World Cup.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2010)

God, I would never go to those pools, but did notice that Batterson Park listed it has a beach area on the lake, think they are in Farmington so it should be safe there.

Saw this warning listed on under "Spray pool/pads

_"Please do not let children sit on spray heads. This can cause injury!!"_:lol:


----------



## severine (Jun 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> God, I would never go to those pools, but did notice that Batterson Park listed it has a beach area on the lake, think they are in Farmington so it should be safe there.
> 
> Saw this warning listed on under "Spray pool/pads
> 
> _"Please do not let children sit on spray heads. This can cause injury!!"_:lol:


:lol:

What are you, chicken? 

My parents never let us go to public pools when I was a kid. They said they were basically big petri dishes. I think we're heading down to the shore. I was avoiding it originally because we're going there Friday as well with a friend and her daughter, but I have to go out anyway....


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 23, 2010)

I belong to the public pool in my town.  It's walking distance from my house so I go often. It's great there.  Clean, waterslides, diving board, fun.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 23, 2010)

We win.  Heartstopping game.  91st min.  USA 1 Algeria 0.  On to round 2.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 23, 2010)

4aprice said:


> We win.  Heartstopping game.  91st min.  USA 1 Algeria 0.  On to round 2.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I'm watching that too in a meeting full of hard-core soccer nuts.  Good times.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 23, 2010)

looking at the calendar...wondering if its National Idiots Day......its been a looooong morning.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 23, 2010)

Getting psyched- leaving tomorrow for this hike:
http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1343107&#Post1343107 (if that works...)


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 23, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> looking at the calendar...wondering if its National Idiots Day......its been a looooong morning.



I think you musta sent some of them my way!!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> looking at the calendar...wondering if its National Idiots Day......its been a looooong morning.





WakeboardMom said:


> I think you musta sent some of them my way!!



I'm thinking it was a Northeast regional type event today  :smash:


----------



## severine (Jun 23, 2010)

Back from Walnut Beach in Milford. Not bad for a completely random pick.






Quite shallow, which is great because the kids can't swim yet. When the tide went out, we could walk really far out and found a lot of wildlife. Walking on live snails, though, was a bit freaky. (They're the black specks in that photo above.)


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2010)

Taking advantage of Southwest's birthday sale pricing and booking some flights to Florida for the family for a combo meeting/vacation trip in October


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2010)

Heading to Philly...again.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 24, 2010)

I just programmed the Polycom speakerphone I bought used on eBay for $29.02.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2010)

Just finished washing our painted wooden siding home details in power washing thread


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just finished washing our painted wooden siding home details in power washing thread



Nature is about to power wash my house ...


----------



## darent (Jun 24, 2010)

building a new front porch,trying to finish before nature powerwashes my tools


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2010)

Just re-financed my house.  Nothing like signing paperwork you haven't read for 40 mins straight.  Ok, off to look at cars again.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2010)

Watching Wipeout


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Nature is about to power wash my house ...



That's what I use for my POS Blazer, too. 

Just in from a 2nd run/walk interval session. The kids were driving me nuts today.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2010)

doing the morning caffienation/rehydration thing to both recover from a fast (for me atleast) 4.5 mile run this AM and to get ready for a day at the office.


----------



## severine (Jun 25, 2010)

Getting ready to head to the shore again today.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2010)

the Queen and I are ready to go out and play 18 holes at her favorite course. Her first time out this season -- so we'll be walking the course   AND seeing MOST of IT


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> the Queen and I are ready to go out and play 18 holes at her favorite course. Her first time out this season -- so we'll be walking the course   AND seeing MOST of IT



Hit 'em well (and not too often) there Warp!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 25, 2010)

putting the final details on 2 large deals we've been working on.....7mi lunchtime run then a few corona's for recovery...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> .....7mi lunchtime run then a few corona's for recovery...



Gonna try for 4.5 (miles that is ...)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 25, 2010)

4.5 beers aint a bad goal either!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2010)

Getting ready for a RAW  Followed by some BAR's (Beers After Ride)   :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 4.5 beers aint a bad goal either!



http://rnkpr.com/a7191j

4.42 mi. I haven't run that far in 20 years and I feel pretty good. Guess I need to run faster or further next time.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 25, 2010)

that was a hot 7 miles....cold corona is just what the dr ordered.....


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Getting ready for a RAW  Followed by some BAR's (Beers After Ride)   :beer:



Heading out a little later for a RAW myself, not sure if I'll have time to stop to get supplies for any BAR action though...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Heading out a little later for a RAW myself, not sure if I'll have time to stop to get supplies for any BAR action though...



Huh? How long does it take to run into a packy and grab a six pack?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Hit 'em well (and not too often) there Warp!



Boy Doc i simply sucked BIGTIME today .i couldn't put the ball in the ocean  my short gamr  was a absolutely terrible had a  48/44 combo   . My distance is non existant -- pretty bummed  about it . But will get back in the saddle next week again ,


Thw Queen said her slow play jinxed me  but i told her no way  i'm the one hitting or in this case NOT executing the shots .We did have a nice lunch at the club afterwords tho and i finished the last 3 holes fine so SOMETHING to build on


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

Getting ready to sneak out of work early and head over to the WH Res for a RAW.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Huh? How long does it take to run into a packy and grab a six pack?



It takes longer when there isn't one on the way to riding.  Plus I need to get ice.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It takes longer when there isn't one on the way to riding.  Plus I need to get ice.



Isn't there still one across from the Cumberland Farms on the corner of 4 and 69? I know there was one there 15 years ago!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Isn't there still one across from the Cumberland Farms on the corner of 4 and 69? I know there was one there 15 years ago!



I'm not sure if that one is still there, but that's not the way I go from work anyway.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 25, 2010)

Woohoo!!   Goin' to the lake...AND...the van is packed with a cargo that included the HIGH CHAIR and the PACK 'N' PLAY!!!   Got a full house next week...can't wait, can't wait, can't wait!!!

: - )  Next week we get to say, "The boys are back in town!!"  ( - :


----------



## severine (Jun 25, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> http://rnkpr.com/a7191j
> 
> 4.42 mi. I haven't run that far in 20 years and I feel pretty good. Guess I need to run faster or further next time.


Nice job!!! That deserves 4.5 beers! :beer:



o3jeff said:


> Isn't there still one across from the Cumberland Farms on the corner of 4 and 69? I know there was one there 15 years ago!


Yes there is but like he said, not the way he goes from work.

Back from the beach. Beautiful day to hang out there. Waiting for pizza to arrive and some quiet time when the kids go to sleep. Though that'll probably be late since they slept most of the ride home from the shore.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2010)

Putting the kids to bed, then time to deal with a mega pile of clean laundry to put away then off to bed since the alarm clock is going off at 5:30 for me tommorrow AM since my 2 feet have a date with 7 miles of hilly roads so I can get back home before my wife's 2 wheels of her road bike have a date with about 20 miles of hilly roads - i'll have to see how I feel about a post run beer tommorrow since it would be happening before 7AM   :beer:


----------



## Terry (Jun 26, 2010)

Getting ready to go put a new roof on my fathers garage and porch. Not looking forward to it but someone has to do it! At least there will be beer involved. PS after we get back on the ground.


----------



## marcski (Jun 26, 2010)

severine said:


> Back from the beach. Beautiful day to hang out there. Waiting for pizza to arrive and some quiet time when the kids go to sleep. Though that'll probably be late since they slept most of the ride home from the shore.



What Beach?  My wife is away for a week with her brother in Cali...so I'm solo with the girls. Took them with me to work yesterday morning and then after lunch took them out to Jones Beach..What a beautiful day!!  My BB camera doesn't do it justice!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2010)

Blueberries for breakfast, then several hours of yardwork.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 26, 2010)

MMM'' Blueberries == been having them and bananas and strawberries everyday for breakfast with my cereal for a couple of weeks . Freaking LOVE  BB's and SB's !!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> MMM'' Blueberries == been having them and bananas and strawberries everyday for breakfast with my cereal for a couple of weeks . Freaking LOVE  BB's and SB's !!!!



LOL WD I don't think you guys are talking about the same thing ... :lol:


----------



## severine (Jun 26, 2010)

marcski said:


> What Beach?  My wife is away for a week with her brother in Cali...so I'm solo with the girls. Took them with me to work yesterday morning and then after lunch took them out to Jones Beach..What a beautiful day!!  My BB camera doesn't do it justice!


That beach is far more beautiful than where we went. We went to Silver Sands Beach in Milford, CT. There wasn't a whole lot of sand...





But a lot of shells. And when the tide went out, the sandbar is revealed that leads to that island (the island is closed at this time of year as breeding grounds for birds, however).





I don't know much about CT beaches but I plan on finding out more this summer. Though the drive from our part of the state isn't so great...


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 26, 2010)

Born and raised in CT.  I prefer the RI beaches.


----------



## severine (Jun 26, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> Born and raised in CT.  I prefer the RI beaches.



They're sandier, but they're also 3x as long of a drive (and I hate driving on I95). I don't have a/c in my car... I try to stick close to home.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2010)

severine said:


> They're sandier, but they're also 3x as long of a drive (and I hate driving on I95). I don't have a/c in my car... I try to stick close to home.



Rocky Neck in Niantic(a haul for you) has a nice sandy beach, but is fairly small and gets really packed on weekends(people putting blankets almost on top of yours so you can't walk crowded) and they usually stop letting people in around lunch time on hot weekends due to over crowding.

If you do find a hidden gem of a nice uncrowded sandy beach, let me know.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2010)

Finished changing the oil in the Jeep and 2 lawn mowers. Now time to cut the lawn.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2010)

severine said:


> I don't know much about CT beaches but I plan on finding out more this summer. Though the drive from our part of the state isn't so great...





severine said:


> They're sandier, but they're also 3x as long of a drive (and I hate driving on I95). I don't have a/c in my car... I try to stick close to home.



Don't you have access to a lake nearby? I'd take that over a drive to the beach any day. I prefer fresh water for swimming anyway.

Just finished mowing the back yard while the kids played in the pool. They are trying to talk me into taking them out for lunch. I might give in.


----------



## severine (Jun 26, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Don't you have access to a lake nearby? I'd take that over a drive to the beach any day. I prefer fresh water for swimming anyway.
> 
> Just finished mowing the back yard while the kids played in the pool. They are trying to talk me into taking them out for lunch. I might give in.


My grandparents' cottage is 15 min away so yeah, I have access to fresh water without crowds. But it's nice to take the kids somewhere different and they've enjoyed checking out the shells and wildlife at the shore. I hate crowds so there's no way I'll be heading to the shore on weekends (and I think I'll skip Fridays in the future).

Jeff - Looked it up and google maps believes Rocky Neck is about 1 hr 36 min so maybe we'll try that sometime.. perhaps camp down there to make it worthwhile. But on weekdays...

I need to get my butt in gear. Kids are leaving soon and all they packed for themselves were toys.


----------



## marcski (Jun 26, 2010)

Jones beach is really nice....I haven't been there in years...the sand is super soft....broad beaches, pretty nice facilities...really a gem right on the Atlantic....for a State Park.  Even for me, living right by the Westchester side of the Tappan Zee Bridge, it only took about 70 minutes to get home and that was on a Friday evening with some traffic. 

Got my buddy's daughter to watch the girls for a couple of hours while I went into the woods with her dad to mountain bike!!  Now I'm bring the girls over to the fil's for a sleepover tonight. Can you say Bachelor for night???  Woohoo. lol.


----------



## severine (Jun 26, 2010)

marcski said:


> Got my buddy's daughter to watch the girls for a couple of hours while I went into the woods with her dad to mountain bike!!  Now I'm bring the girls over to the fil's for a sleepover tonight. Can you say Bachelor for night???  Woohoo. lol.


That's funny...our kids are going to my FIL's tonight, too. Copy-cat!  Enjoy your temporary bachelorhood!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 27, 2010)

Morning everyone.

Just woke up so I can go hear my former roommate do her thing at church.  She does some kind of sermon every once in a while and plays in a worship band thingy.  I've never been around but today looks like it works out arlight.  Gonna grab my biking stuff and head to Bradbury shortly thereafter for a nice ride!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 27, 2010)

sitting outside with the laptop while the kids play in the pool.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 27, 2010)

Just back from a 3 miler and was practicing some golf shots , now just chillin here watching Wimbledon


----------



## andrec10 (Jun 27, 2010)

Goin in the pool to scrub around the top. At least I will be cool!


----------



## snoseek (Jun 27, 2010)

Heading out to Fruitta!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 28, 2010)

gettin the list together for the cape, leaving friday night for 10 days...dont need much, leave most stuff at the house, but here is always more gear/toys/things to bring up....


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 28, 2010)

@ chili's waiting for fajitas.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 28, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> gettin the list together for the cape, leaving friday night for 10 days...dont need much, leave most stuff at the house, but here is always more gear/toys/things to bring up....



 Nice the cape is awesome  ENJOY !!!!!!!!!!!! - we spent many a summer in  Harwichport  , will probably swing by again this September it been about 6 yrs since we've been there .


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2010)

So there's trailer out for the final Harry Potter flick. It's pretty cool, but in the opening scene there's a snowy mountain and the first thing that came to mind was "cool, I bet you could ski that" ...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2010)

Realizing it's going to seem like a LLLLOOOONNNNGGGG week in the office, since next week we're shut down for vacation


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 29, 2010)

The Queen and just back from gym workouts  she also got in 3 sets of tennis this am


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2010)

Gonna go run three miles.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 29, 2010)

got in from a hot 5 miler......wrapping up some deals, heading home, throwing some meat on the grill and opening a Pinot Noit....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> got in from a hot 5 miler......wrapping up some deals, heading home, throwing some meat on the grill and opening a Pinot Noit....



Do you take water with you on the longer runs. I'm thinking I need to start carrying a bottle with me if I go more than 3 miles.


----------



## severine (Jun 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you take water with you on the longer runs. I'm thinking I need to start carrying a bottle with me if I go more than 3 miles.


Ha! Maybe it's the asthma, but I can't do less than 3 miles even without water. I have a Camelback Catalyst hydration pack (more like a fanny pack but it does the job). It doesn't have a large capacity but it's enough to keep going. Heck, even running a 5K race, there's 1 water stop.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 29, 2010)

severine said:


> Ha! Maybe it's the asthma, but I can't do less than 3 miles even without water. I have a Camelback Catalyst hydration pack (more like a fanny pack but it does the job). It doesn't have a large capacity but it's enough to keep going. Heck, even running a 5K race, there's 1 water stop.



It's really weather dependent. Last Friday the the 4+ was fine without water because it was cool. Today I really wanted a drink 2 miles in. Thinking I'll just get a small waterbottle and hold it in my hand. Don't want to put anything on my back.


----------



## severine (Jun 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> It's really weather dependent. Last Friday the the 4+ was fine without water because it was cool. Today I really wanted a drink 2 miles in. Thinking I'll just get a small waterbottle and hold it in my hand. Don't want to put anything on my back.


I'm impressed! You're doing great with the running!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 30, 2010)

Watching _The Deadliest Catch_ on the DVR (since I mde it through less than 5 minutes of it before falling asleep on the couch tonight   :lol:  )


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 30, 2010)

i have a 4 bottle fuel belt, i carry 2 bottles filled with water for up to 1hr runs, after that i'll have 2 water and 1 sports drink....only use all 4 bottles when racing half ironmans or longer runs....

i'd suggest getting a 2 bottle Fuel Belt

http://www.fuelbelt.com/


----------



## drjeff (Jun 30, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i have a 4 bottle fuel belt, i carry 2 bottles filled with water for up to 1hr runs, after that i'll have 2 water and 1 sports drink....only use all 4 bottles when racing half ironmans or longer runs....
> 
> i'd suggest getting a 2 bottle Fuel Belt
> 
> http://www.fuelbelt.com/



+1 on the fuel belts!  Big enough to get you enough hydration to get you through most runs that folks go on, without being too big so you feel like you have an annoying jug of water sloshing somewhere around your waist with every step


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 30, 2010)

lacking mojo today, last day of the month (great month too) and some big deals lined up to start next month (although we leave for the cape house Friday for 10 days) biz will still get done...

deciding to run or ride at lunch, 78 and beautiful.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 30, 2010)

Back from a 3 miler Cold 59 degrees windy gusting to 25mph  and overcast but no rain . supposed to be great weekend . June has sucked weatherwise so far


----------



## severine (Jun 30, 2010)

Feeling pretty drained today. I'm baking Elinor Klivans's recipe for kitchen sink chocolate chip cookies for all the kids hanging out in the yard. (Thanks again, wa-loaf, for recommending her!) Wish I could take a nap...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 30, 2010)

back in from 22 mi ride...good pace, hills, felt great....weather could not be nicer, 78, not a cloud in the sky, no humidity and the beach was packed with nice scenery.....great day!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2010)

Some great scenery on the Esplanade today. Cool enough I wasn't dieing on my run yet warm enough for the bikinis to be out.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 30, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Some great scenery on the Esplanade today. Cool enough I wasn't dieing on my run yet warm enough for the bikinis to be out.



And I gather that you didn't have any encounters with a random tree as you were gazing off towards the esplande during your run there wa-loaf   :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Jun 30, 2010)

Waiting for snow!!!!!!

I hate the heat of the last two days.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2010)

drjeff said:


> And I gather that you didn't have any encounters with a random tree as you were gazing off towards the esplande during your run there wa-loaf   :lol:



No, but I did have to dodge some large trucks. They are in full swing setting everything up for the 4th.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 30, 2010)

It's 4:33 pm.  I really shouldn't leave here before 5, but I've HAD ENOUGH!!  I need a few days off!!!

Picking up #1 son, wife and baby at MHT tomorrow and then I'm off until next Thursday!!!

(#2 son flies into Boston on Friday.  The DH will work tomorrow and pick up that son and then we'll all hang out for several days.  WOOHOO!!! : - )


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 1, 2010)

Playing the waiting game at work....  Might be done for the day unless the terminal facility wants to modify another batch of asphalt.  Scenarios are:

a) We modify some this afternoon and I'm here testing until 4 or 5 pm, then back in tomorrow for the remainder (probably a full day)

b) No blending today but a full day Friday and possibly a balance on Tuesday.

c) We wait until Tuesday to modify which leaves me with clearance to make it a 4-day weekend.

Care to take a guess at which scenario I'm hoping for?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Hoping the next 4 hours and 55 minutes fly by so that vacation can start!   :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 1, 2010)

Back from the gym , cut the lawn , hung up the damn tractor on some roots  -- ugh   

 getting ready for a round of golf tomorrow am with a friend


----------



## Geoff (Jul 1, 2010)

I finally got around to hooking up the rear speakers and sub on my home theater.   I'd been listening to stereo for a month.   I'll get around to the center next week.


----------



## arik (Jul 1, 2010)

Sitting on the 5:27 metro north from 125th st in Harlem to New Haven


----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Beginning 12 days of vacation


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

teeing up for 18 in an hour -- damn i tweaked my friggin knee running on the treadmill and doing The New Step at the gym -- sucka is a mite tender but no swelling -- h'mm better use a cart today 

Glorious morning up here on the St Lawrence today -- have a super great holiday guys -- you all work hard today and need to kick back , chill out and unwind ----------ENJOY !!


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2010)

Getting ready to head to the grocery store. Then I'll be baking for the picnics this weekend. I have 2 different whoopie pie recipes I want to try out (chocolate chip and s'mores).


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2010)

Heading to Boston for a 10am appointment. We'll have to see how quick I can finish up so I can fight the traffic home.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2010)

Working from home.  Back to back conference calls all day.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2010)

"Working" from home watching the Netherlands Brazil game. Office closes at noon today and then I'll go for a long run and start packing stuff up for the weekend. Heading to Westerly RI for the 4th.


----------



## marcski (Jul 2, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> "Working" from home watching the Netherlands Brazil game. Office closes at noon today and then I'll go for a long run and start packing stuff up for the weekend. Heading to Westerly RI for the 4th.



Ahh, sounds nice....are you going to groove in Weekapaug?  We're home..hanging out at the pool all weekend....  The wife comes back tomorrow after 8 days away....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2010)

marcski said:


> Ahh, sounds nice....are you going to groove in Weekapaug?  We're home..hanging out at the pool all weekend....  The wife comes back tomorrow after 8 days away....



Ugg, my son might have strep. Going to the docs later this afternoon. Might throw a wrench in the whole weekend.

The in-laws house is on the pond behind Misquamicut beach.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Ugg, my son might have strep. Going to the docs later this afternoon. Might throw a wrench in the whole weekend.
> 
> The in-laws house is on the pond behind Misquamicut beach.



Found out through Facebook that the kids upstairs had coxsackie virus at the beginning of the week (hand, foot, mouth disease). Would have been nice of her to tell me since the kids play together all the time. :roll: They weren't feeling too great earlier in the week and neither was I so hopefully it's at least run its course enough for us to go to our picnics this weekend.

Right now, I'm making chocolate chip whoopie pies. Checking out the non-traditional recipes, though I'm sticking with my filling because I like it best.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Ugg, my son might have strep. Going to the docs later this afternoon. Might throw a wrench in the whole weekend.
> 
> The in-laws house is on the pond behind Misquamicut beach.



Let your in-laws know I will be taking your place for the weekend.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2010)

Done with work, now off to Town Hall to straighten out my property taxes.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Done with work, now off to Town Hall to straighten out my property taxes.


My former boss (the good one, not the one who was the boss when I left) became the Assessor in your city, Jeff. Looks like he still is. He's a really decent guy. Good luck at the Tax Office! Hope the line isn't too long! It usually is at the beginning of July because everyone thinks they have to pay their taxes on July 1st.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 3, 2010)

Off to get my car cleaned, and run some errands.  Taking Mrs Root out for breakfast.  Smoked a huge beef brisket last night.  Stopping by the Volvo dealer to check out the xc60 again.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 3, 2010)

Nostalgia trip today to a lake 2.5 hrs downstate to visit amd old lakeside camp that was in my family for over a century and then was sold when my dad left the area for Florida.  Its a beautiful old  3 story Victorian "Painted Lady "  with wide verandas and anold carriage barn  , sits right next to alighthouse ona sandy beach -- dAMN I WISH IT WAS STILL IN THE FAMILY .

We 'll have lunch , see the camp  hit the beaches then a slow drive home on some old 2 laners . got lots to do  to get the joint ready to host  our annual  10 day summer invasion of kids and grandkids  which starts in 2 weeks.

Happy 4th to ALL and Rooter - BUY the Volvo  u deserve it !!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 3, 2010)

My son is feeling better today, so time to pack up and hit the road. We are running by the doctors one more time to take a second strep test, but I think we are good now.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 3, 2010)

Hangin' with the fam.  I think they're takin' me out drinkin' and dancing tonight...only if I promise to behave!  ; - )


----------



## HD333 (Jul 4, 2010)

watching some jacka$$ try to waterski up at the lake with a Harpoon Summer at my side. 7th attempt......fail again.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2010)

Getting ready to celebrate the day off with a MTB ride.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 5, 2010)

The lamb is on the spit...


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 5, 2010)

Heat wave a coming.  100+ heat index today.  Quick road trip to the Pocono's then a boat trip to the cove for relief.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 5, 2010)

:flag:





WakeboardMom said:


> Hangin' with the fam.  I think they're takin' me out drinkin' and dancing tonight...only if I promise to behave!  ; - )



Nice dock and whip mooring.   The family looks great too.  Happy 4th:flag:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Jul 5, 2010)

Acting as my wife's sherpa in and around copley plaza/Newberry St in Boston wondering when "next in the agenda" will be a bar for some cold drinks and something on a plate that was swimming in the ocean not that long ago!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 5, 2010)

Back from the beach, gave Dr Jeff a wave as I drove past Brooklyn on 395.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Back from the beach, gave Dr Jeff a wave as I drove past Brooklyn on 395.



Normally I'd say you were about 2.5 miles from me and my house there wa-loaf except that i'm n a mini vacation with my wife in Boston now (gotta thank my on-laws for keeping the kids at their place in the Cape the last day and a half!)

Right now i'm watching the red Sox try and blow tonights game from the bar at The Cask and Flaggon next to Fenway :beer:


----------



## severine (Jul 6, 2010)

Considering this picture my dad shared. A friend caught this near the beaches in Milford, CT:




He thinks it's a bull shark and I just learned that they're one of the top 3 sharks to attack people... and that they tolerate fresh water, so they have been found in rivers, even all the way up to Indiana and Illinois! 

BTW, I brought the kids to beaches near where they found this sucker just a couple weeks ago. 

I hate when theory and reality collide.

I'm trying to figure out how to get the kids to stop fighting. They're both sick so my options are limited.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 6, 2010)

I think I read that shark sightings were way up this year along the Jersey Shore and experts weren't sure why.  Sharks aren't gonna keep people out of the water this week.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 6, 2010)

Pure awesomeness posted on Backcountry.com facebook page:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Pure awesomeness posted on Backcountry.com facebook page:



I saw that on there too, definitely sweet!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 7, 2010)

Drinking my morning coffee before I head out to New Castle, DE.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 7, 2010)

Caffeine injection , then eye appt to get ready for second eye surgery  7/22/-- had the first one done and am now 20/15   and can drive with no glasses --------------

Had a nice luncheon  yesterday with a cousin and her family who was vacationing here in the 1000 Islands region , beautiful  Canadian  Sunset  again last night on the dock .  Nother scorcher today -- stay hydrated guys


----------



## HD333 (Jul 7, 2010)

Freaking out due to the fact that we are bringing home Max our new Chocolate Lab tomorrow and all of my friends with dogs are giving me the REAL rundown on what is involved.


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Freaking out due to the fact that we are bringing home Max our new Chocolate Lab tomorrow and all of my friends with dogs are giving me the REAL rundown on what is involved.


Good luck!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Freaking out due to the fact that we are bringing home Max our new Chocolate Lab tomorrow and all of my friends with dogs are giving me the REAL rundown on what is involved.



Post some pics!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 7, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Freaking out due to the fact that we are bringing home Max our new Chocolate Lab tomorrow and all of my friends with dogs are giving me the REAL rundown on what is involved.



 Listen : labs are fraken GOOFY , they are an enigma wrapped in a paradox ,  PART gentle giant with a sweet disposition  and VORACIOUS  appetitite for  food,  fun, frolic and assorted mayhem ., They've EATEN My first basemans mitt and a leather pocket book of the Queen's and have STOLEN  a huge Roast of Beef off the dinner table as we were about to seat our invited dinner guests to a feast -- OH yeah did i say that they HAVE a mind of their own ? 

 Did i say that they will FIND ways to HUMBLE you  in front of people like the4 infamous CROTCH sniff method of ID'ing ANY guests you may choose to invite into  THEIR home ??  And lets not even talk about the minefield of Labbie Pies you'l find in your yard or their penchant  for  "arm -wrenched out of  shoulder socket " method of walking them or should i say attempting to reel them in ..  OH Yeah Obedience training -- RIIIIIGHT -- Ever try to Brainwash a Lab ------------------------ Good Luck 

THAT said : They are by far one helluva an awesome pet we've had 3 and loved em to death

HAVE FUN ------------- You are in for an adventure


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Pure awesomeness posted on Backcountry.com facebook page:



That's "Red Neck Yacht Clubbing" for sure.  Add about 20 speed boats (or sail boats) rafted on either side and let the party begin.  We have some pretty interesting poontoon or party barges on our lake but nothing up to that.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## HD333 (Jul 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Post some pics!



Max at the breeders last night.


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2010)

Baking banana blueberry bread...but I should have tried dashboard cookies. Perfect day for it!
http://bakingbites.com/2007/09/car-baked-chocolate-chip-cookies-step-by-step/


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2010)

severine said:


> Baking banana blueberry bread...but I should have tried dashboard cookies. Perfect day for it!
> http://bakingbites.com/2007/09/car-baked-chocolate-chip-cookies-step-by-step/



I just walked a couple blocks thru Hartford and I probably could of baked a cheesecake in my pants it was so hot out.


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I just walked a couple blocks thru Hartford and I probably could of baked a cheesecake in my pants it was so hot out.



I'll pass on that cheesecake, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I just walked a couple blocks thru Hartford and I probably could of baked a cheesecake in my pants it was so hot out.



Swasscake.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I just walked a couple blocks thru Hartford and I probably could of baked a cheesecake in my pants it was so hot out.



Squeeze out your undewear and use it as salad dressing.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm thinkin' I took a good week to take a bit of a vacation.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2010)

Just finished making the custard base for homemade Hot Chocolate ice cream.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I'm thinkin' I took a good week to take a bit of a vacation.



I was thinking the same thing!!   I like to think that about a year ago as I was figuring out if I should take the week leading into the 4th off, or the week after the 4th off that I knew that this week would be as perfect a summer vacation week as it's been (especially since I've been near the water for a good chunk of it   )


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2010)

Resting indoors in the A/C for a bit after a great morning cruising around Jamestown Island in Narragansett bay with my dad and my son on my dad's new boat


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 8, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!   I like to think that about a year ago as I was figuring out if I should take the week leading into the 4th off, or the week after the 4th off that I knew that this week would be as perfect a summer vacation week as it's been (especially since I've been near the water for a good chunk of it   )



My business is generally dead the week of the 4th; each year we've closed a couple of days around that time.  Last year we made the decision that we'd shut down this whole week, and it's been awesome.

Most of us have been _in_ the water for most of the time.  ; - )


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2010)

Getting ready to head out for a MTB ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 10, 2010)

Going to head out shortly for a mtb ride at the res since the rain doesn't look like it will start until later.


----------



## marcski (Jul 10, 2010)

getting dressed for a road ride. Going to meet a buddy at 8.  Been up since 5...my damn shoulder is freaking killing me. I got an awful kink about 10 days-2 weeks ago...I mean I couldn't turn my head or neck for the first 3-4 days...got better but it's not going away...I think I need to start doing some PT exercises for it again. Sucks. I wish I could get my upper body as strong as I can get my lower body.  At least I've got good legs!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2010)

Out at breakfast with the kids while my wife is off on an open water swim training session with some of her triathlon friends, then some mini golf for me and the kids


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Going to head out shortly for a mtb ride at the res since the rain doesn't look like it will start until later.



Did you beat the rain?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Did you beat the rain?



Yea, finished the ride up by 10:30 and even made it to the bike shop(I guess I bent the derailleur hanger on the otb the other day, bike kept shifting by itself today. It seemed to always want to be one gear bigger than my legs wanted)  before it poured, but the bike did get a free wash on the way home.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 10, 2010)

Just got out of work, frantically drinking beer, packing a bowl and riding my bike over to the rockies game tonight. Friend picked me up a super cheap ticket today, this is a pretty big game against the Padres. Rox will OWN IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2010)

Drinking beer   :beer:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 10, 2010)

On the train heading to The Sunset Grill for copious amounts of beer!


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 10, 2010)

Chillin' with the fam after pizza for dinner.  Thinking about dusting off the old MTB tomorrow morning for my first ride in 6 or 7 years...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 10, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> Thinking about dusting off the old MTB tomorrow morning for my first ride in 6 or 7 years...



Do it!!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 10, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Drinking beer   :beer:



Chocolate martinis.  ; - )


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 11, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Do it!!


Didn't do it.  Slept-in until 9 instead, and I must have needed it because my boy couldn't wake me at 8am.  Will probably take the bike with me to work and do a RAW in Wendell (MA) state forest after work.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> Will probably take the bike with me to work and do a RAW in Wendell (MA) state forest after work.



Nice enjoy!

I'm currently relaxing after my MTB ride this morning, while watching the World Cup Final and enjoying some adult beverages.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 12, 2010)

trying to get back in work mode...after 10 days up on the Cape got home 1am last night, great weather, cold cocktails, great surf....its always hard getting back into reality....heading back up early aug for 4 days, possibly longer...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 12, 2010)

Just finished a jam session with some buds -- getting ready to crank up some noize  with my boys starting this weekend . My son, SIL and all my grandboyz all play so we got 3 guitars , a drummer , a keyboard player and one that is a wailer . My 15 yo grandson  is sensational -- hes got IT---- lives in  Manhattan and has some awesome guitar teachers . Kid is already light yrs beyond my axe skills and has the LOOK too


----------



## severine (Jul 12, 2010)

I have cherries and cream on the stove for this:
http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2009/02/cherry-ice-cream-with-white-chocolate.html

Then I'm going to read or knit. I'm trying to get back into knitting (the very rudimentary knitting that I do that involves rectangles only) so I'll bake less.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

severine said:


> I have cherries and cream on the stove for this:
> http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2009/02/cherry-ice-cream-with-white-chocolate.html
> 
> Then I'm going to read or knit. I'm trying to get back into knitting (the very rudimentary knitting that I do that involves rectangles only) so I'll bake less.



Knit Brian a ski sweater!


----------



## severine (Jul 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Knit Brian a ski sweater!



Ha! My knitting skills are so lame. I can make scarves as long as I don't need to drop or add stitches. I taught that to myself from a book--anything more and I really need someone to show me how. I did make my daughter a hat when she was born that used 3 different kinds of stitches and dropping stitches but that was 5.5 years ago and I was not really good at it to begin with.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 12, 2010)

In Philly again.  Leaving in about an hour to head back to Jersey


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 12, 2010)

Took a run in Cambridge at lunch time and got caught in a tropical downpour. It seemed to be just rain so I kept going ... until I got 1/2 way across the Salt and Pepper bridge and lightening started crashing around me. Yikes! picked up my pace a bit. Had to watch for open sewers for the rest of the way since everything is still soaked from this weekends flooding and the manhole covers started popping up right away.


----------



## severine (Jul 12, 2010)

I am impressed, wa-loaf! Nice determination!

Just put the ice cream into the freezer for its final freeze. Haven't gotten around to that knitting yet. Feels too hot right now to be playing with yarn, even if it is super soft and fuzzy yarn.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 12, 2010)

severine said:


> I am impressed, wa-loaf! Nice determination!



I need to check the radar next time. Didn't go out expecting to be in the midst of bad squall. The weather said t-storms after 2 pm, this was noon ...


----------



## severine (Jul 12, 2010)

Just in from an impromptu road cycle. First real ride since April.  Would have gone longer but it was getting dark and, of course, the MTB has no reflectors so visibility would have been an issue (though I'm not sure how anyone would miss my fat ass on that bike :lol.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

Back from a good mtn bike ride and swim with the BSS at Case mtn. Rode some new trails and swam in the res there!


----------



## severine (Jul 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Back from a good mtn bike ride and swim with the BSS at Case mtn. Rode some new trails and swam in the res there!



It's awfully late. Were you guys skinny dipping or something?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

severine said:


> It's awfully late. Were you guys skinny dipping or something?



One out of the 8 of us did!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> One out of the 8 of us did!



Oh and no one swam within 20 yards of him!


----------



## HD333 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just finished cleaning up after painting the living room.


----------



## severine (Jul 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> One out of the 8 of us did!





o3jeff said:


> Oh and no one swam within 20 yards of him!



Awww...nobody wanted to play with you?


----------



## Geoff (Jul 14, 2010)

Logan airport gate C-31.  Off to Denver on JetBlue for 3 days of meetings.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 14, 2010)

Just finished a long  walk along the river . have a  Medical Center Board mtg @ noon


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 14, 2010)

Sitting in my office watching National Geographic.  On my 2nd decaf double cappuccino.


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2010)

Making a Blueberry Crumble Pie for my dad's birthday.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 14, 2010)

wiping the dripping rainwater sweat pouring off my body from a 6mi run .... hot and muggy out there


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG! This pie smells so delicious! Can't wait to dig into it at my dad's party later!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2010)

Wishing I had brought an extra pair of sneakers and socks to work today to change into now after getting soaked by the deluge of water that was falling from the sky when I went out to pick up my lunch today


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2010)

Working from home today for the first time in three weeks.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2010)

Waiting for "the Crew to Arrive  "  my children , grandchildren and my B-I-L  and my kid sis and husbang all ariiving here  today /tomorrow for a 10 day stay for the 50th  Seaway Festival Week. Hope the weather cooperates ... with 13 guests for that long we have a full schedule of OUTDOOR activities ;D


----------



## severine (Jul 16, 2010)

Wishing I could go back to bed. Only got about 5 hrs of sleep last night, if that, and TMJ is making my ears and neck hurt like hell. Plus I'm a little hungover...


----------



## HD333 (Jul 16, 2010)

Drinking a Sam Summer while playing with the dog.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2010)

Just checked into hotel in Portland.  About to head downtown for some WEEN!!!!!  :beer:


----------



## filejw (Jul 16, 2010)

In St Paul getting ready to head to great Italian restaurant, tomorrow to Tokyo..


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 17, 2010)

Just grabbed a bagel and am off to kingdom trails!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 17, 2010)

AM caffeine loading.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2010)

Booking a trip to the Philippines in October for work.


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2010)

Wanting to go back to sleep. My head hurts and I feel like uke:.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2010)

severine said:


> Wanting to go back to sleep. My head hurts and I feel like uke:.



Too much of a good time last night?


----------



## marcski (Jul 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Booking a trip to the Philippines in October for work.



Nice...my brotherinlaw took 2 or 3 weeks and went there a couple of years ago. He knew someone that he traveled with once there.  He loved it.


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Too much of a good time last night?



Apparently, I can't handle 4 pints of black & tan anymore.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 23, 2010)

severine said:


> Apparently, I can't handle 4 pints of black & tan anymore.



It's tough getting old ... ;-)

I'm sitting here why the clocks always seem to grind to a halt after 2:00 on a Friday.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 24, 2010)

Heading into the Catskills...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 24, 2010)

Have  had 13  in the house for 9 days ( 4 grandkids and 9 adults)  now for annual Seaway Festival week. We had several great rock concerts ,  3 fireworks nites, carnivals , several athletic events , lots of swimming , golf and great meals together . My son and daughter saw several former school friends who are all in town for the week . We 've had a very busy schedule of activities so next week is gonna seem pretty QUIET  

  all are returning  tomorrow am for Manhattan , greater Boston  495 land  and Canadaigua lake .

I also had my second cataract surgery this past thursday and a m now operating WITHOUT glasses for the first time since i was 9 yrs old -- awesome !!!!!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Re-arranging my schedule, had our salesman in Philly quit over the weekend and now have to head down tomorrow for a couple days to sort thru the mess I am sure he left us.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Re-arranging my schedule, had our salesman in Philly quit over the weekend and now have to head down tomorrow for a couple days to sort thru the mess I am sure he left us.



Bummer!

Still riding tonight??


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Bummer!
> 
> Still riding tonight??



50/50 at this point, need to see how far I get with work. Let you know mid afternoon.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Sitting in the car dealership while my car is getting its 30k mile service.  Already did a pretty major basement cleaning session and after about 3 years of regular "stuff" accumulation cleaned off my desk (and the surrounding areas) around my desk at home - basically eliminating 2 of the more "major" items that are on my "honey do" list that keep getting me nagged about


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 26, 2010)

just in from a quick 20mi lunch time ride....had to break up the lactic acid thats sitting in my legs from all the slalom skiing this weekend...(with a few ice cold Sol's thrown in)

great weekend....


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2010)

Work day done, time to grab a quick lunch then load up the car and head to VT


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2010)

Resting. Still kinda sick. Watching "A Very Potter Musical" on YouTube.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 30, 2010)

Sitting in my office.  TPS report, them I'm outta here.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 30, 2010)

Counting down the minutes until 5 pm.  : - )

Tailgating in Gilford...Heart is playing at Meadowbrook.  I love that venue.  

L.A.K.E. for the weekend...another quiet one, I think.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 30, 2010)

Waiting for the 5:00 bell to ring.  Wishing we were heading to the lake tonight instead of tomorrow AM.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 30, 2010)

Tps report done.  Safety meeting in 12 minutes


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2010)

Waiting for the next 18 minutes to pass so I can go for a bike ride!


----------



## WJenness (Jul 30, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Sitting in my office.  TPS report, them I'm outta here.



I hope you didn't forget the new cover sheet...

Fighting Microsoft on three different fronts for the next couple minutes, then it's weekend time and I'll attack it again on Monday.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Jul 31, 2010)

Resting up after a really fun few hours with the family at Bromley's Adventure Park - kids LOVED the alpine slides!  Gotta change soon and then head over to The Grand Summit Hotel @ Mount Snow for Vcunning's 25th wedding anniversary celebration   :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 31, 2010)

bought to throw a bird in the Orion.  Mom in law coming over for dinner.

I must be getting soft as it was my idea


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 31, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> bought to throw a bird in the Orion.  Mom in law coming over for dinner.
> 
> I must be getting soft as it was my idea



Nope -- UR  getting damn SMART -- it's called "banking" some guy time for later on during the ski season -- B a GREAT S-I-L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2010)

Recovering after a really fun 25th anniversary party thrown by Vcunning!  A quick renewal of their vows (IPad's included   )  cocktail hour outside on a gorgeous evening in Southern VT, a great dinner buffet where my table inlcuded my wife and kids, Glenn and Mrs Glenn and then a bit later Mount Snow's GM and her husband, followed by live music and then a fireworks display!

Just an really fun evening!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 1, 2010)

The Queen and I  are  heading to Lake Placid today for several days , Our son and family will be there for 8 days . We just had them all here for 10 days so now its on to the High Peaks region for some fun together


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 1, 2010)

Getting ready to head to the hospital for an MRI on my lower back.  Been in agony all week despite not "doing" anything to it.  Then it's off to dinner with the wife, kids, and mom-in-law.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2010)

going to go play some tennis with the mrs.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 2, 2010)

Sleeping at my desk...2 nights sleeping on a foam pad in a tent....i'm not a camper, but friends get a site every year at Hither Hills, Montauk on the beach....its on the beach, cold beer, great food, surf....but my back is wrecked and didnt get much sleep...glad we (the family) was only there for 2 nights, couldnt do a whole week of that....


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2010)

1/2 hour on the skier's edge - check
Take kids to summer camo -check
Play 18 holes of golf - check
Ride 12.5 miles on the mtb - check
get groceries - check
Now it's time to cut the lawn 

Pretty productive day so far


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> 1/2 hour on the skier's edge - check
> Take kids to summer camo -check
> Play 18 holes of golf - check
> Ride 12.5 miles on the mtb - check
> ...


Very productive IMO...how long did it take for each?


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> 1/2 hour on the skier's edge - check
> Take kids to summer camo -check
> Play 18 holes of golf - check
> Ride 12.5 miles on the mtb - check
> ...



Holy crap! I would be happy with myself if I accomplished that in a week.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 3, 2010)

checking airfare to Denver


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> 1/2 hour on the skier's edge - check
> Take kids to summer camo -check
> Play 18 holes of golf - check
> Ride 12.5 miles on the mtb - check
> ...





hammer said:


> Very productive IMO...how long did it take for each?



Well the skier's edge time is self explanatory  - on the machine in my basement starting at 5:20AM

about 30 minutes from the time I left my house with the kids, got the breakfast sandwiches from Dunkin Donuts and got them dropped off at summer camp

2 hours and 2 minutes for 18 holes of golf (I was the 1st one off the 1st tee when the course I belong to opened up at 8:30, playing solo, with a cart and I like to play FAST   )

On the mountain bike about 11:15, off the bike an back at my house, with the grocery store stop accomplished by 2:15

Cutting the lawn by 3 (needed to push some serious rehydration for a few minutes before tackling the lawn)

Done with the lawn, all cleaned up, kids fed (had some help from our sitter picking them up and making dinner for them) and met my wife at the local bike shop (5 minutes from my house) to drop off my bike computer to her for her 6PM ride, then back home with a stop at the local ice cream shop by 6:15 - 

Now today I'm back at work for a rest   :lol:

Right now, it's time for lunch!


----------



## HD333 (Aug 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> On the mountain bike about 11:15, off the bike an back at my house, with the grocery store stop accomplished by 2:15



I am not allowed in public after a MTB ride.  Went into the beer store once right after a ride and the clerk asked if I was OK.  I then realized realized that I had blood on my legs and arms, my shirt was soaked, and I had mud all over my face/head.

I must have looked pretty effed up to someone who didn't know I just finished a ride.


----------



## severine (Aug 3, 2010)

HD333 said:


> I am not allowed in public after a MTB ride.  Went into the beer store once right after a ride and the clerk asked if I was OK.  I then realized realized that I had blood on my legs and arms, my shirt was soaked, and I had mud all over my face/head.
> 
> I must have looked pretty effed up to someone who didn't know I just finished a ride.



I attended classes several times after MTB rides. Covered in mud and blood. Wonderful.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2010)

HD333 said:


> I am not allowed in public after a MTB ride.  Went into the beer store once right after a ride and the clerk asked if I was OK.  I then realized realized that I had blood on my legs and arms, my shirt was soaked, and I had mud all over my face/head.
> 
> I must have looked pretty effed up to someone who didn't know I just finished a ride.



Fortunately the Army Corps of engineers field office that's at the parking lot of where I start/finish my ride from has a water spigot, so I can rinse off the copious amounts of dirt/blood/tree debris that usually cover my legs post ride (heck I figure that way I'm leaving the stuff pretty close to where I "took" it from  :lol:  ) and then I atleast put on a dry shirt, and often a dry pair of shorts in the parking lot before leaving.  So aside from smelling a bit ripe,  I'm actually somewhat presentable post ride   :lol:


----------



## HD333 (Aug 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I atleast put on a dry shirt, and often a dry pair of shorts in the parking lot before leaving.  So aside from smelling a bit ripe,  I'm actually somewhat presentable post ride   :lol:



I now leave extra shirts in the truck at all times.

HD


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 4, 2010)

dripping rainwater from a hot/humid 7mi lunchtime run with downhill lunges (have to get the tele legs in shape)


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 4, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> dripping rainwater from a hot/humid 7mi lunchtime run with downhill lunges (have to get the tele legs in shape)



Can't imagine the looks you get doing that.  I'm glad to hear that someone else does skiing excercises while running.  I try to shift wieght from leg to leg on downhills simulating the motions I use in bump skiing.  I get some strange looks.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm outta here.  Filets and wine at the lake.

Can't wait to catch up with these mahvelous threads tomorrow.  Goin' shoppin' for tube socks.  CYA.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 4, 2010)

Packing, packing and more packing.

Moving south a bit tomorrow.  Just got a job in Brunswick (30 minutes or so south of Augusta) and it looks like it is going to be amazing!!!  However, it has consumed most of my summer and I have spent every waking minute packing and working at the new school.  One of the "fringe benefits" of the new job is that I am 10 minutes from Bradbury Mountain!!!!  

Also, there is an amazing bar in town. (owned by the guy who runs Ebeneezers...one of Beer Advocate's best bars in the country)  :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2010)

Hanging out in the backyard breaking in the newly built fire pit with a weenie roast, some Sam Summer and some smores. Good times!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 4, 2010)

3 great days  so far of kayaking , canoeing , swimming and hiking  with my son and  my grandkids here in the High Peaks . Sitting on the deck overlooking Mirror Lake at our motel tonite  after a great dinner . Just a beautiful day on the water today -- Life is Good


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 5, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> 3 great days  so far of kayaking , canoeing , swimming and hiking  with my son and  my grandkids here in the High Peaks . Sitting on the deck overlooking Mirror Lake at our motel tonite  after a great dinner . Just a beautiful day on the water today -- Life is Good



"Like."  : - )


----------



## WJenness (Aug 5, 2010)

Wondering how my gf's interview is going...

She has an interview this morning for an internship at a graphic design firm...

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 5, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> "Like."  : - )



thanks --------------- it was my first kayaking experience -- I'm HOOKED  !!    looking on line now  online for deals


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2010)

Listening to Tool on Pandora.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 6, 2010)

enjoying the fact that the average iq of AZ just went up 25% today.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 6, 2010)

Missing Brownsville Brooklyn.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 9, 2010)

Watching _Cupcake Wars_ on the DVR with the kids.  Suddenly getting very hungry and craving something sweet and sugary!


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 9, 2010)

Im sure this has been said somewhere in these 1150 pages, but clearly none of you are doing anything else other than posting on AZ. But I guess a one post thread isnt that fun to begin with. 

I just made an appointment to go look at new wakeboard boats for next summer (girl gets a tourny deal), suhweet.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 10, 2010)

waiting for my daughter to get out of the cath lab at CHOP...bored & stressed


----------



## drjeff (Aug 10, 2010)

Just about fallnig out of my chair laughing so hard at Dennis Leary in _Rescue Me_ in a scene where he's in an italian restuarnt trying to understand a waitor with a heavy italian accent, having dinner with his ex wife.


----------



## marcski (Aug 11, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> waiting for my daughter to get out of the cath lab at CHOP...bored & stressed



Good luck, thoughts and vibes, buddy!!!


----------



## marcski (Aug 11, 2010)

Sipping some tea, trying to wipe the crust from my eyes so I can hop on the road bike for my 30 miler before work.....


----------



## severine (Aug 11, 2010)

Trying to wake up. Big day today...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2010)

severine said:


> Trying to wake up. Big day today...



Have fun!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 11, 2010)

Heading off to Philly again.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 11, 2010)

marcski said:


> Good luck, thoughts and vibes, buddy!!!



thanks everything went cool, waiting for results


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 11, 2010)

Bike ride in an hr then we head up to 1000 island  one of our doc friends in moving to NYC and the Med Center is having a huge party with a band at one of the board members homes on a private island .

It's going to be a lot of fun, we are being shuttled over and back  from the mainland in a series of Antique Boats  from the Thousand Islands Antique Boat Museum and being given a tour of the Islands .


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 11, 2010)

wishing i was back on the cape surfing chest to head high perfection....got back last night at midnight from another great 4 days......back up sometime in the fall..


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 11, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> wishing i was back on the cape surfing chest to head high perfection....got back last night at midnight from another great 4 days......back up sometime in the fall..



Assuming you mean Cape Cod.  I just got back from Cape May doing the same things.  Wonderful time down at the Jersey Cape.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2010)

Contemplating throwing the combo copier/fax machine/scanner in my office out the window!  :smash:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 11, 2010)

Trying to feed my kids after an afternoon drinking beer in the sun on Boston harbor.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 11, 2010)

Enjoying some waffles with vanilla ice cream, butterscotch topping and almond slivers that my wife just whipped up, yum!


----------



## HD333 (Aug 11, 2010)

Grey Goose and tonic on the porch listening to the lake.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 11, 2010)

Just got back from a 3.5 mile walk with a friends dog.  Now I'm working on this curriculum for a History of American Pop Music survey course I have to teach.


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2010)

Just got in from NYC...


----------



## midd (Aug 12, 2010)

Acela from South Station to NYC for the day.  

wi-fi seems better than last time I was on in May.  

Might just be the low traffic this early in the trip.  We'll see after we load up at 128 and Providence.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 12, 2010)

Trying to decide if I should take a 1.5 hour drive to a office in South Jersey to meet up with a contractor doing some design work for me or should I just work from home in the morning and go to the office after lunch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 12, 2010)

Great party last nite in the Islands, beautiful sunset too.   We were shuttled back and forth from the mainland approx 5 miles In an ANTIQUE 45 ft  mid -salon cruiser.. It  was one of only 6 built . All 6 were commissioned by the same guy in the 30's . A manufacturing magnate in Detroit  he had one for each of his six homes .   This particular vessel was used to bring him back and forth from his waterfront estate to his office  

---One beautiful restoration -- i got to pilot this puppy for a little bit during the return trip -- a perfect end  of the day for an ole River Rat like me


----------



## legalskier (Aug 12, 2010)

Enjoying a refreshing d & s.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 26, 2010)

Thinking about a friend...

A friend passed away from Ovarian cancer yesterday. She fought for years, had it beat for a year and a half, and then it came back...

RIP Barb...

The world lost one of the good ones yesterday... :sad:

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 26, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Thinking about a friend...
> 
> A friend passed away from Ovarian cancer yesterday. She fought for years, had it beat for a year and a half, and then it came back...
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that Wayne -- Life is tenuous and precious so we all need to  be a little kinder and gentler and LIVE life in a positive manner ----------------I'm sure that your friends family not only needs your support but also VALUES the friendship you guys shared , Good on ya w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 26, 2010)

having an iced coffee and some fruit...just picked up the sushi platter for tonights outing...group of friends (no kids) are heading out on one of their boats (48' Viking) from Oyster Bay to Stamford, tying up at the crab shell for numerous cocktails and food....will be a late night, thank god our babysitter is family and she drives herself home...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2010)

Typing up a research paper, damn MLA standards are kicking my ass


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> Typing up a research paper, damn MLA standards are kicking my ass


Lovely how they're always changing, eh?  I had to do a paper last fall with Chicago style. That was a new one for me.

Waiting for B to get home so I can go out with my lady friend for some drinks.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 26, 2010)

I left the house in Massholia at 6am, drove to Sherbrooke, Quebec, had 7 hours of meetings, and I'm an hour from Killington.  After 7+ hours in a Hertz Subaru Legacy, I miss my VW GTI.  I will say that the new Legacy is the first Subaru I fit in but it's like driving a Taurus


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2010)

Feeling a bit weird/reflective this morning as I just finished dropping my kids off for the last time at the daycare/pre-school that I've been dropping either one or both of them off at for the last almost 6 years.  Going to be a strange thing next week when I don't have to go there before work!


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2010)

Thinking that maybe I should have had 1 beer less (and skipped the free shot of tequila) last night...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2010)

Thinking I should of called out today like my boss just did!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2010)

Being reminded about every 2 minutes that I live as the bird flies about a mile from the local fairgrounds and that its tractor pull night as the sound a large, big block engine fills the air for about 20 seconds or so


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2010)

Starting to get organized for a 2/3 week road trip starting Labor Day ----  a week Lakeside at Bolton Landing on Lake George followed by a week on the beach at Cape Cod and a week split between our grandkids in Greater Boston region or as i call it  495 land and general roaming  in the Whites. Looking forward to it


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 28, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I left the house in Massholia at 6am, drove to Sherbrooke, Quebec, had 7 hours of meetings, and I'm an hour from Killington.  After 7+ hours in a Hertz Subaru Legacy, I miss my VW GTI.  I will say that the new Legacy is the first Subaru I fit in but it's like driving a Taurus



Are you ever happy? Or always miserable?


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2010)

In from a day in NYC. I swear, I walked half of Manhattan. Need to plot it out...


----------



## Terry (Aug 29, 2010)

Day 2 of the gutting of the kitchen. In a 200 year old house that sure makes a mess!!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 30, 2010)

back from an easy run, just working out the soreness from alot of waterskiing this weekend....getting the final list together for the tailgating/jimmy buffett concert tomorrow night at jones beach...should be unreal...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 30, 2010)

Been out here on the river sitting on the dock  enjoying the cooling breeze and swimming since 1 pm .-- beautiful lazy day here in the Islands . Time to fire up the barbie


----------



## Geoff (Aug 30, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Are you ever happy? Or always miserable?



I'm happy most of the time.   You have a problem with a critique of a Subaru Legacy?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2010)

Wondering if the fact that I did the preliminary work on the driveway today (edging, grease spot removal, filling in the larger cracks) with the hopes of putting down a coat of driveway sealer Friday AM before I head upto VT for the long weekend will pretty much ensure that Hurricane Earl will track close enough the Southern New England on Friday to bring some rain and prevent me from putting the sealer down


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> back from an easy run, just working out the soreness from alot of waterskiing this weekend....getting the final list together for the tailgating/jimmy buffett concert tomorrow night at jones beach...should be unreal...



Nice!

Let me guess, there's some limes, some Landsharks, some Tequilla, some Rum, and maybe one or two food items to soak up the booze for the prolonged Buffet tailgate fest!  Should be perfect weather for you tommorrow!  Enjoy!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 30, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Wondering if the fact that I did the preliminary work on the driveway today (edging, grease spot removal, filling in the larger cracks) with the hopes of putting down a coat of driveway sealer Friday AM before I head upto VT for the long weekend will pretty much ensure that Hurricane Earl will track close enough the Southern New England on Friday to bring some rain and prevent me from putting the sealer down


Have you resealed your driveway before?  How much effort does that project take?


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 31, 2010)

Geoff said:


> You have a problem with a critique of a Subaru Legacy?



No, just condescending attitudes. Massholia? :roll:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 31, 2010)

Up early this am watching the sunrise   -- gonna be the second day of a 4 day stretch of 90 plus .

72 degrees here at 5:45am


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Have you resealed your driveway before?  How much effort does that project take?



Yup,  this will be my 3rd resealing in the 9+ years I've owned my house (original asphalt is 27 years old) - the 1st time I did it was a big chore as the driveway hadn't been sealed in a LONG time - lots of pre sealing prep work, and the asphalt just soaked up the sealer like a sponge - took me just under 12 buckets of sealer (my driveway is about 200 feet from my garage to the street - about 2/3rds is single car width and 1/3rd about 3 car widths wide) and most of a Saturday to get the job done.  2nd time around, much less prep work, "only" 8 buckets of sealer and about 3 1/2 hours of work.  

I've got 9 buckets of Latex-ite Ultimum sealer sitting in my shed ready to go (I'd rather have to return a bucket than make a trip to Home Depot with about 10 feet of driveway to go   )  And based on the forcast, *if* my day tommorrow shapes up like it appears it may, I'm going to seal tommorrow, so if the fringe effects of Earl are in my area Friday it won't matter!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 31, 2010)

What are you using to fill in the cracks, I know they sell those expensive little buckets of filler but i'd probably need a pallet of it since I think mine is probably too far gone! Just wondering if there is something else out there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What are you using to fill in the cracks, I know they sell those expensive little buckets of filler but i'd probably need a pallet of it since I think mine is probably too far gone! Just wondering if there is something else out there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm wondering if the Meatheads DVD I ordered will ship on Sept 1st?


----------



## severine (Aug 31, 2010)

Getting ready for my daughter's 1st day of Kindergarten. Then I need to do homework...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What are you using to fill in the cracks, I know they sell those expensive little buckets of filler but i'd probably need a pallet of it since I think mine is probably too far gone! Just wondering if there is something else out there.



I've tried a bunch of stuff over the years at the homes I've lived in, but what I've found that works the best over time is those buckets of patch.  Just scoop some out with a trowel and spread smooth.  Holds up much better long term IMHO than the liquid crack fillers where you just squirt it right out of the glorified gallon jug into the crack - that product tends to be too liquidity IMHO, and for larger cracks (more than say 1/2" or deeper ones i've found that it tends to wash out over the course of the 1st winter/spring seasons)  For larger/deeper cracks (not big enough to warrant some actual asphalt patching) or if I'm working around an area where do to a tree root/something else that caused an elevation in the asphlat in addition to the crack, I've used in the past with a good amount of success a product from latexite called pli-stix.  It's basically a 1/2" diameter flexible rope of asphalt that you first cut + bend to fit the crack and then heat it with a hand held propane torch to melt the rope and fill the crack - really durable, but also takes a bunch more time than the trowel patch to place.

I've realized that with my driveway, this is likely the last time that I'm sealing it in it's current form, as it's heading on 30 years old and there are getting to be more and more portions where the amount of repair work needed and/or the longterm performance of the repair materials isn't that good and I'm likely looking at getting my driveway repaved in the next few years, as a bunch of my neighbors that didn't do as much driveway maintence over the years have, in the last couple of years - the vast majority of the roughly 40 homes in the development I live in were all built within the same 5 year period in the early 80's


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


>



Is it just me or are they paving right over the top of the grass?

The house we're living in is in serious need of having the whole driveway replaced.  No amount of patch or sealer could come close to helping it now...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Is it just me or are they paving right over the top of the grass?
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing when I saw that picture!  And if those guys didn't "alter course" slighty to the left real soon, my guess is that mailbox about 100 feet ahead was going to loose the battle with that dump truck/paver!  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 31, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Yup,  this will be my 3rd resealing in the 9+ years I've owned my house (original asphalt is 27 years old) - the 1st time I did it was a big chore as the driveway hadn't been sealed in a LONG time - lots of pre sealing prep work, and the asphalt just soaked up the sealer like a sponge - took me just under 12 buckets of sealer (my driveway is about 200 feet from my garage to the street - about 2/3rds is single car width and 1/3rd about 3 car widths wide) and most of a Saturday to get the job done.  2nd time around, much less prep work, "only" 8 buckets of sealer and about 3 1/2 hours of work.
> 
> I've got 9 buckets of Latex-ite Ultimum sealer sitting in my shed ready to go (I'd rather have to return a bucket than make a trip to Home Depot with about 10 feet of driveway to go   )  And based on the forcast, *if* my day tommorrow shapes up like it appears it may, I'm going to seal tommorrow, so if the fringe effects of Earl are in my area Friday it won't matter!


I really need to do this.  I have no idea when the last time my driveway has been sealed.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2010)

bvibert said:


> The house we're living in is in serious need of having the whole driveway replaced.  No amount of patch or sealer could come close to helping it now...



My driveway is concrete and cracked all to hell. It's not big, but will still set me back about $2k to do, so I'm putting it off for now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Is it just me or are they paving right over the top of the grass?



I guess they do things differently in Oklahoma.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I really need to do this.  I have no idea when the last time my driveway has been sealed.



It does make a difference.  Not to push their products, but atleast through their website, Latexite (latexite.com) has some good info from "how too" to a # of buckets of sealer needed calulator, etc.

Pretty much though if you can dump some sealer out of a bucket, and then drag a squeegee along, you'll have no problems - just like most things though, the most important thing is very often the prep work


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> My driveway is concrete and cracked all to hell. It's not big, but will still set me back about $2k to do, so I'm putting it off for now.



In addition to being cracked to hell and falling apart (the kids like to play with the chunks of asphalt as they come up) the section that runs by the house is rutted up big time from years of cars driving over it.  My car bottoms out on it almost every day.  It's a fairly big driveway that's tight in spots, I bet it would be pretty costly to replace.  Luckily we rent so I don't have to foot the bill, but on the other hand I doubt our landlord will ever do anything about it anyway...


----------



## severine (Aug 31, 2010)

Waiting for the school bus....


----------



## hammer (Aug 31, 2010)

drjeff said:


> It does make a difference.  Not to push their products, but atleast through their website, Latexite (latexite.com) has some good info from "how too" to a # of buckets of sealer needed calulator, etc.
> 
> Pretty much though if you can dump some sealer out of a bucket, and then drag a squeegee along, you'll have no problems - just like most things though, the most important thing is very often the prep work


Never put sealer on for the 15 years I've had my house...driveway looks OK.  Read somewhere that the sealer is primarily cosmetic...sure there are arguments either way.

And I hear you on the prep work...trying to do some minor paint touch up on a wall (had new stairs installed and the rails moved) and the underlying patch job wasn't entirely smooth, so it's back to step 1.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2010)

hammer said:


> Never put sealer on for the 15 years I've had my house...driveway looks OK.  Read somewhere that the sealer is primarily cosmetic...sure there are arguments either way.
> 
> And I hear you on the prep work...trying to do some minor paint touch up on a wall (had new stairs installed and the rails moved) and the underlying patch job wasn't entirely smooth, so it's back to step 1.



The main thing that driveway sealer does, is to prevent, and in some cases hopefully succesfully repair, any cracks in the pavement that can lead to water seepage which can undermine the base that the asphalt sits on, thus further enlarging the cracks and potentially causing pieces of the asphalt to come up.  If those cracks happen to be in an area where you have either a high traffic volume (for a driveway right where the tires drive over all the time) or where you get natural water runoff, then the chances of a shortened lifespan of your driveway increase - atleast that what one of my patients who owns a paving company told me a couple of years ago 

Me personally, I just like spending a few hours every couple of years smelling fresh driveway sealer


----------



## Glenn (Aug 31, 2010)

For cracks, I use Pli-Stix. You can get them at the Depot or other places I'm sure. I've filled some good sized cracks and this stuff just hold up really well. I use an old set of pruners to cut it and an old screw driver to push the stuff down when needed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 31, 2010)

Swimming off the dock again today man its 95 but the breeze here on the River is awesome . Did some kayaking earlier 'nother primo day on the water


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 1, 2010)

still in 'margaritaville'....post jimmy concert last night at Jones Beach...the blender was fired up and poured copious amounts of blended concoctions to friends and strangers...great tailgating and show....moving slow this morning.....


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 1, 2010)

i just moved my home office from my office to my bedroom where i have air conditioning.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 1, 2010)

getting ready to go kayaking and swimming -- another beautiful day here  and MONDAY WE HIT THE ROAD FOR 3 WEEKS VACATION -- its always fun to get away but frankly the livin is easy and beautiful right here  in the Islands--'specially THIS week


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 1, 2010)

watching the Mets game, but I'm not sure why.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2010)

Enjoying the glorious smell of freshly applied driveway sealer from my ski-chair on my patio with a cold Kona Fire Rock Ale in hand


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 2, 2010)

Enjoying 5 minutes of peace in my prep period.  The new band room is over 100 degrees right now.  60 band kids playing at 7:55 and I was DRIPPING with sweat. Uncomfortable doesn't begin to describe it.

Looking at ski forums help


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 2, 2010)

"Working" from my office.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2010)

Searching for jobs in Afghanstan


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 2, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> Searching for jobs in Afghanstan



Aren't you starting school? Not much skiing there.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Aren't you starting school? Not much skiing there.



Yea I got an offer I can't refuse though, school will always be there, and there IS skiing in nearby tehran


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 2, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yea I got an offer I can't refuse though, school will always be there, and there IS skiing in nearby tehran



I don't think there is any amount of money that could get me to go work over there. It'd be interesting to visit, but live there? No way.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you own a house though? It's not a definite but a recruiter contacted me and the price was right, put it this way if I take it I'd be able to own a house before I'm 30, I'd be on base, not doing convoys like I did in the Marines, I don't see it being any more dangerous than say Detroit.

Call me crazy but I wanna strike while the Iron is hot


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 2, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> Do you own a house though? It's not a definite but a recruiter contacted me and the price was right, put it this way if I take it I'd be able to own a house before I'm 30, I'd be on base, not doing convoys like I did in the Marines, I don't see it being any more dangerous than say Detroit.
> 
> Call me crazy but I wanna strike while the Iron is hot



Don't rush to own a home. There's really no need until you are ready to start a family. Though it's good to have the money ready for when you do. Or use it for school, getting out of school without debt will really set you up.


----------



## marcski (Sep 2, 2010)

Hanging on the beach on LBI playing with my new BB and trying to figure it out.  Let me see if I can post from the beach chair:


----------



## WJenness (Sep 2, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> Do you own a house though? It's not a definite but a recruiter contacted me and the price was right, put it this way if I take it I'd be able to own a house before I'm 30, I'd be on base, not doing convoys like I did in the Marines, I don't see it being any more dangerous than say Detroit.
> 
> Call me crazy but I wanna strike while the Iron is hot



If you end up taking it and need to do something with that S4 of yours... we should talk.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 2, 2010)

marcski said:


> Hanging on the beach on LBI playing with my new BB and trying to figure it out.  Let me see if I can post from the beach chair:


I'd call that a success! :beer:


----------



## marcski (Sep 2, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I'd call that a success! :beer:



Ty. But I am equally proud of the cooler full empties as well as figuring out the remote picture post.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 3, 2010)

we're both hitting the gym , then packing up for 3 weeks vacation starting Labor Day .Gotta put all the lawn and patio stuff away in the garage too . Still beautiful today 88 degrees  , i guess the rain will start early tomorrow am . Hope all u guys on the coast fare well tomorrow


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 3, 2010)

Working from home today and I took Tuesday off for a nice 4.5 day weekend.


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> we're both hitting the gym , then packing up for 3 weeks vacation starting Labor Day .Gotta put all the lawn and patio stuff away in the garage too . Still beautiful today 88 degrees  , i guess the rain will start early tomorrow am . Hope all u guys on the coast fare well tomorrow


3 weeks vacation? Nice!!! Enjoy! :beer:

I'm trying to wake up. Only got about 4 hours of sleep last night and there's a long day ahead....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 3, 2010)

severine said:


> 3 weeks vacation? Nice!!! Enjoy! :beer:
> 
> I'm trying to wake up. Only got about 4 hours of sleep last night and there's a long day ahead....



Thanks !  Hey i had one of those "short nites" a few days ago    its ruff  the next day


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 3, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks !  Hey i had one of those "short nites" a few days ago    its ruff  the next day


Yeah, enjoy your vacation Warp!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, enjoy your vacation Warp!



Thanks Root   first week @ Bolton Landing on Lake George , weeks 2/3 The Cape ,then a visit to see the Beantown area grandkids , we were in Lake Placid earlier in August with the Manhattan grandkids  and of course we had them ALL here for 10 days in July . Hopefully will get some swimming , kayaking and golf in too . Will definitely pig out on fresh seafood out on the Cape  :beer:


----------



## marcski (Sep 3, 2010)

3 weeks, warp! Man I gotta retire. I didn't get three weeks on my honeymoon!!!

We are packing up to leave lbi. No rain or heavy winds yet....surf is up but not crazy.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 3, 2010)

marcski said:


> 3 weeks, warp! Man I gotta retire. I didn't get three weeks on my honeymoon!!!
> 
> We are packing up to leave lbi. No rain or heavy winds yet....surf is up but not crazy.


Enjoy the traffic :lol:


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2010)

marcski said:


> 3 weeks, warp! Man I gotta retire. I didn't get three weeks on my honeymoon!!!
> 
> We are packing up to leave lbi. No rain or heavy winds yet....surf is up but not crazy.


What town on LBI did you stay in?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2010)

severine said:


> I'm trying to wake up. Only got about 4 hours of sleep last night and there's a long day ahead....



Ugh, same here.  Should have stayed home from work...  Glad I wasn't drinking on top of being up late last night!


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Ugh, same here.  Should have stayed home from work...  Glad I wasn't drinking on top of being up late last night!


...and other things. 

Once I get the kiddo on the bus, I need to go run errands. I'd rather take a nap.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 3, 2010)

marcski said:


> 3 weeks, warp! Man I gotta retire. I didn't get three weeks on my honeymoon!!!
> 
> We are packing up to leave lbi. No rain or heavy winds yet....surf is up but not crazy.



  Good Luck withthe drive Marc !!  YEP this retirement is one helluva gig   :beer:-- save yer $$ and DO it as SOON as you can  . I was lucky got out at 51   then did my consulting gig for 75 days /yr for 5 yrs --- so i've been outta the rat race now for 16 yrs  and have GOT THIS GIG down


----------



## darent (Sep 3, 2010)

enjoying a little swim on the south shore before earl arrives later this evening. winds are mild and only one band of rain has hit the island early this morning around 9;15am. everything is put away and tied down.latest news is that we expect a cat 1 storm. the big winds  are expected to just barely reach  70mph and they will hit at low tide with a 2-4 foot surge


----------



## marcski (Sep 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Enjoy the traffic :lol:



No traffic at all! 2 hours and 15 mins door to door back to my place in westchester.  No rain either and the surf this morning wasn't any worse than yesterday. 

This is our 7th year in a row on LBI. We had been in loveladies and this year in Barnegat light, 1 house from the ocean on 23rd street. It's awesome down there.


----------



## darent (Sep 3, 2010)

7;10pm  moderate winds,no rain- 10 to 20 foot waves on the south shore


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 3, 2010)

darent said:


> 7;10pm  moderate winds,no rain- 10 to 20 foot waves on the south shore



keep us posted --------------- sure hope u guys will be OK


----------



## EOS (Sep 3, 2010)

darent said:


> 7;10pm  moderate winds,no rain- 10 to 20 foot waves on the south shore



The news in CT just said Madaket is pretty flooded already....


----------



## NYDrew (Sep 3, 2010)

Me: Trying to get motivated to grill the burgers I just defrosted...someone please motivate, I'm really hungry and that cheese and crackers is starting to look good as a more simple alternative.


----------



## darent (Sep 3, 2010)

EOS said:


> The news in CT just said Madaket is pretty flooded already....



Don't think so, no wind yet. the surf has been big, spilled over the beach into miacomet pond. probably the same in madaket as their are house in the dunes there in the section going to smith point.people standing on town pier in madaket so hither creek isn't flooding yet


----------



## marcski (Sep 4, 2010)

I am relaxing, will grab a beer in a bit, the wife is out dropping off the girls at the MIL's for a sleepover and we have an 8:30 reso at an old favorite.

I took the little out to Stone Barns on the Rockefeller Estate, which is right near me.  I find it so stunning and péaceful I incorporate parts of the estate at least once sometimes twice on my regular road ride.

Here's a picture posted solely using my new mobile:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 10, 2010)

In School Suspension Duty.  For the past 2 weeks, no kid had ISS so it was just "walk around the hall for 80 minutes and carry a walkie talkie".  In some respects it was awesome...I logged 4 + miles a day of walking.  Today however, I got my first naughty child. Nice enough boy.  He sits here and does in class work while I make sure things are ok.

Gives me a chance to catch up a bit on the forums.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 10, 2010)

Sitting in a meeting with a bunch of operations guys...trying to turn them into mini-engineers.


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2010)

Getting dressed so I can bring my daughter out to the bus in a half hour. Then errands... have to find soccer cleats for my 3-year-old.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 10, 2010)

3 year olds don't need soccer cleats....


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Waiting to meet a guy on a job site in Groveland, MA then heading over to wa-loafs house uninvited


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> 3 year olds don't need soccer cleats....



They do if they want to play soccer in Torrington.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> They do if they want to play soccer in Torrington.



really, required? shin pads yes but cleats at that level, thats kinda effed up... must be some kick ass lil buggers there!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> really, required? shin pads yes but cleats at that level, thats kinda effed up... must be some kick ass lil buggers there!



I believe they're required.  They probably don't want them slipping on the wet grass or something...


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> really, required? shin pads yes but cleats at that level, thats kinda effed up... must be some kick ass lil buggers there!





bvibert said:


> I believe they're required.  They probably don't want them slipping on the wet grass or something...


They will not be allowed to play without cleats, even in the micro league (3-4 year olds). And yes, shin guards are also required.



> Please be sure that your child has a size 3 ball, cleats and shin guards.



And if they're not _soccer_ cleats, they also will not be allowed to play. TYS is ruled with an iron fist. :lol:


----------



## Terry (Sep 11, 2010)

working on the kitchen again today. Takes lots of time and patience to shim out 200 year old walls so they are straight and levell. Otherwise I am afraid that the cabinets will not fit properly.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 11, 2010)

Safety meeting.  Meeting up with my brother and sil for lunch in a few hours.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2010)

Going to run a 5k in about an hour.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm about to go drive to pick up some speakers from a Craigslist sale.   I stripped all the audio gear out of my Killington place Memorial Day to furnish my summer cottage.   I'm getting another pair of Polk Monitor 10's.   Can't beat the price assuming they work.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2010)

Getting ready to head to my son's first soccer practice and my daughter's first soccer 'game'.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> going to run a 5k in about an hour.



26.45


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 14, 2010)

Just got home from two days in New Castle, DE.  It looks like my project is finally going into testing on Thursday.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 24, 2010)

sitting in the service department of the GMC dealer waiting for my car.  they have wi-fi :-D


----------



## WJenness (Sep 24, 2010)

I just walked through the lobby of my office... there was a guy sitting there in a Matterhorn Ski Bar T-shirt... as if my jones wasn't climbing enough already...

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> sitting in the service department of the GMC dealer waiting for my car.  they have wi-fi :-D



In for service already, routine?

I'm sitting at work counting down the time till 3 so I can go home!


----------



## hammer (Sep 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> sitting in the service department of the GMC dealer waiting for my car.  they have wi-fi :-D


As much as I hate to go to stealerships to get car repairs and maintenance work done at least the waiting areas are getting better.

Not sure it's worth the extra $20 or so an hour extra for the labor charges...but as long as a car's under warranty that's where I take it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 24, 2010)

Sitting at home, trying to get motivated.  I woke up with one heck of a head cold this morning.  I'm scheduled to interview a guy at 11 and I just don't feel like it.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2010)

Realizing that this is shaping up to be one of those days at work, where I'm moving really fast, but the clock is moving really slow :smash:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> In for service already, routine?
> 
> I'm sitting at work counting down the time till 3 so I can go home!



recall on rear seatbelts + oil change.

got the thing in early july and have already put more than 6k miles on it :blink:


----------



## marcski (Sep 24, 2010)

I am sitting in an all day seminar today. Only good thing is that it is at Rockefeller University on the east side, which is a beautiful campus.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> recall on rear seatbelts + oil change.
> 
> got the thing in early july and have already put more than *6k miles* on it :blink:



Holy sheit, I got my Jeep last October and I think I have 4500 on it!


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Holy sheit, I got my Jeep last October and I think I have 4500 on it!


Do you still have the company car though?

Right now.... I should be getting dressed so I don't have to go outside in my pj's when I put my daughter on the bus.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

severine said:


> Do you still have the company car though?



Yes, that one just rolled 182k!


----------



## WJenness (Sep 27, 2010)

Contemplating my possible demise this evening...

A friend has convinced me to come fill in on his soccer team...

Last time I played competitive soccer?

1995... I _think..._

wish me luck.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 27, 2010)

Starting to get psyched --  we're going to my 50th High School Reunion the weekend of Oct 8-10. Its pretty daunting  can't believe it s been 50 yr . We were the first class at this school (1961) and i haven't seen most of these guys since 1961 .This  school opened in the fall of 1960 and merged 3  Catholic schools so the Anniversary is in sync with the actual founding date of fall 1960

 Had a few calls from some former teammates this past month  trying to get us all to go .

Our BB squad won the City , County and Sectional championships and went undefeated and i guess they are  going to do something special at the dinner on Sat and at the Football game . This was an all guys school at the time but is now co-ed  so the Queen doesn't know any of these guys . 

Should be a great time


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Contemplating my possible demise this evening...
> 
> A friend has convinced me to come fill in on his soccer team...
> 
> ...



Good luck!  Let us know how it goes, and if possible have some video tape it for us! :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Contemplating my possible demise this evening...
> 
> A friend has convinced me to come fill in on his soccer team...
> 
> ...





bvibert said:


> Good luck!  Let us know how it goes, and if possible have some video tape it for us! :beer:



Don't blow an ACL or anything!


----------



## WJenness (Sep 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Don't blow an ACL or anything!



If it happens... I'm blaming you...

Fair warning...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2010)

WJenness said:


> If it happens... I'm blaming you...
> 
> Fair warning...
> 
> -w



It's like an acting thing break a leg/blow an ACL ... good luck?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 27, 2010)

drying out from being in NYC all morning...now playing with Iphone....just got word that tomorrow mornings golf is still on (as of now)...


----------



## severine (Sep 27, 2010)

Sounds like fun, Warp!

I'm in the pseudo-cafeteria (where they only sell prepackaged food from some outside company--gross) waiting for my next class and eating the salad I picked up at Whole Foods.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 27, 2010)

severine said:


> Sounds like fun, Warp!
> 
> I'm in the pseudo-cafeteria (where they only sell prepackaged food from some outside company--gross) waiting for my next class and eating the salad I picked up at Whole Foods.



  Pseudo- caf  luv it    

Hey how did your photo exhibit go ?  And BTW what r u taking this semester ?


----------



## severine (Sep 27, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Pseudo- caf  luv it
> 
> Hey how did your photo exhibit go ?  And BTW what r u taking this semester ?


I think they had a decent turnout for the reception (though it's likely those were just the artists themselves). I gallery-sat yesterday and the only people who checked out the show were my parents. Still, it's good to see my work on the wall. 

This semester: 
Math for Business and Economics
Shakespeare I
Medieval English Literature
Creative Writing I

Going pretty well, too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 27, 2010)

severine said:


> I think they had a decent turnout for the reception (though it's likely those were just the artists themselves). I gallery-sat yesterday and the only people who checked out the show were my parents. Still, it's good to see my work on the wall.
> 
> This semester:
> Math for Business and Economics
> ...



Hey  I think its great to get your stuff out there !! Gallery shows are sometimes like that The Queen is a water colorist and has a friend who shows regularly in Manhattan but i have to pull teeth with The Queen to put her stuff out . She also does incredible Psanky style boutiqued eggs( Eastern European cultural thing ) that she has taught classes in for yrs but is again reticent to SHOW  her stuff .

So keep on putting your work out there Sev !!  Its very good work IMO >

Wow heavy course load for a full time mom and   culinary entrpreneur      - How many hrs are youy from the Bachelor's at this point ? I'm proud of ya -- your doing well and handling alot  of other roles !!


----------



## severine (Sep 27, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey  I think its great to get your stuff out there !! Gallery shows are sometimes like that The Queen is a water colorist and has a friend who shows regularly in Manhattan but i have to pull teeth with The Queen to put her stuff out . She also does incredible Psanky style boutiqued eggs( Eastern European cultural thing ) that she has taught classes in for yrs but is again reticent to SHOW  her stuff .
> 
> So keep on putting your work out there Sev !!  Its very good work IMO >
> 
> Wow heavy course load for a full time mom and   culinary entrpreneur      - How many hrs are youy from the Bachelor's at this point ? I'm proud of ya -- your doing well and handling alot  of other roles !!


It takes a lot of courage to put your work on display knowing not everyone will like it. As long as your wife enjoys what she's doing, that's what matters.  And thanks!

I will be graduating in December. Then I have to make the big decisions... job and pay daycare or get my Master's and end up finishing that the same time that my son will be going into 1st grade (and therefore cutting out most of the daycare expense). Regardless, I'm taking the spring off.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 27, 2010)

severine said:


> Regardless, I'm taking the spring off.



nice!!!


----------



## severine (Sep 27, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> nice!!!



Well, I only skied 10 days last season! I won't be sitting on my butt eating bon-bons all day during my break. The plan right now is to work at Sundown a couple days a week and get more ski days in.

Getting back on topic, watching _Top Gear_ on Netflix streaming and waiting for my Math professor to put our exam grades online, like he promised to do tonight.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 27, 2010)

severine said:


> Well, I only skied 10 days last season! I won't be sitting on my butt eating bon-bons all day during my break. The plan right now is to work at Sundown a couple days a week and get more ski days in



figured something like that. nice x2!


----------



## WJenness (Sep 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Good luck!  Let us know how it goes, and if possible have some video tape it for us! :beer:



Sorry, no video...

But I'm happy to report that I survived...

However, I decided that the stairs to my second floor office are now my mortal enemy...

Legs are pretty sore today, but that'll go away... The team asked me to come back and play on Thursday, so I guess I didn't suck too badly.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Sorry, no video...
> 
> But I'm happy to report that I survived...
> 
> ...



Congrats, nice work!  Should be good conditioning for skiing too, if you keep playing...


----------



## WJenness (Oct 1, 2010)

Just got home from Soccer game number 2... 

Chilling on the couch with a bag of ice on each knee...

It's tough getting old...

However, I am having a blast.

Next game = Monday.

-w


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like fun, W! 

Watching Top Gear on Wii streaming. Bar plans were a bust tonight---bar went out of business.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 1, 2010)

Done sopping up a few puddles in the basement, stoked to get my car back from the shop this afternnon after 4 weeks. I was in a 3 car pile up. Nice thing is, the areas that I wanted to get repaired or touched up were the exact areas that got creamed. 8)


----------



## WJenness (Oct 1, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Done sopping up a few puddles in the basement, stoked to get my car back from the shop this afternnon after 4 weeks. I was in a 3 car pile up. Nice thing is, the areas that I wanted to get repaired or touched up were the exact areas that got creamed. 8)



Yeow...

Which one of the three is yours?

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> It's tough getting old...



Huh? I don't think you are even 30 yet? No complaining until you hit 40.



WJenness said:


> Yeow...
> 
> Which one of the three is yours?
> 
> -w



I'm going to say the Honda since the others look totaled.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Huh? I don't think you are even 30 yet? No complaining until you hit 40.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to say the Honda since the others look totaled.



I'll be 30 in March...

Not sure what it is... I like sports that have a penchant for wrecking knees:
Running
Fencing
Skiing
Soccer

I was going to guess the Pilot as well... My first look at the Lexus Rx thought that it was probably fixable... but looking again, I think you're right, that is probably totaled. I'd bet any amount of money on vehicle number two being a total...

-w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 1, 2010)

eating an apple, having coffee...trying to get the mojo going for this rainy friday....looking for new hiking shoes....


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah...Friday and working from home on this rainy day.  Still a bit sick.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm going to say the Honda since the others look totaled.



Yep. 4800 in damage. Picture of rear end damage doesn't look like much, but the brunt of the impact was absorbed by my trailer hitch which got crushed and bent, buckling the side panels, jamming the tailgate, tearing out the rear bumper and WORST OF ALL, breaking a big bottle of Bombay Sapphire, 2 big bottles of Azul gold tequila and a bottle of Largo gold rum. THE HORROR!!!! Fortunately, when the cute state trooper (female) asked me to try and open the tailgate, I refused, in case it couldn't be closed again. She agreed. Meanwhile, the rubber mat in the rear was a pool of booze. Imagine if I opened it up and that conncoction came pouring out, lol.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Huh? I don't think you are even 30 yet? No complaining until you hit 40.
> 
> 
> HUGE LMAO !!!
> ...


----------



## WJenness (Oct 1, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> wa-loaf said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? I don't think you are even 30 yet? No complaining until you hit 40.
> ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Warp Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I'm feeling is mostly due to my lack of fitness and flexibility that comes from working too much and not exercising enough... It'll go away with time... but it makes for some uncomfortable stair climbing the morning after.
> ...


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2010)

Slept in this morning...and woke up 15 min after my son was supposed to be at preschool. Oops! Not a great start to the day. So I'm still trying to wake up and I'm a little achey from rushing out of bed (speaking of getting old ).


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2010)

Had the urge to go have my snowtires put on this morning. Need to hold off until mid-November. It isn't too early to start shopping for a second set of wheels ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2010)

severine said:


> Sounds like fun, W!
> 
> Watching Top Gear on Wii streaming. Bar plans were a bust tonight---bar went out of business.


One of my favorite shows.  Have you seen season 15 yet? :lol:


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> One of my favorite shows.  Have you seen season 15 yet? :lol:


We're on season 12 right now. I would have preferred my usual night of beers and karaoke but it was an okay substitute.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 1, 2010)

Leaving work, grocery store on the way home, logging in to work from there.

Unflinching deadline today + (Indians working over the weekend needing input * significant meeting Monday) - time wasted arguing with lawyers about tort reform = suckage.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 2, 2010)

Just brought all the patio furniture in for the winter


----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2010)

Just finished getting the kids hooked up with their gear for the season   (and checking out 3 new superpolecat adjustable tower mounted fan guns that are sitting near the carinthia base at Mount Snow    )


----------



## severine (Oct 3, 2010)

Sitting on a train, waiting for it to leave Grand Central Terminal. Day did not go at all as planned, but it was nice to get away for my birthday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2010)

Back from a run. Gotta get cleaned up and take my daughter to her soccer game.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 3, 2010)

severine said:


> Sitting on a train, waiting for it to leave Grand Central Terminal. Day did not go at all as planned, but it was nice to get away for my birthday.



Happy Birthday Sev -- 'nother photo shoot  n' shopping  and n' neighborhood exploratory in Da Big Apple  for the birthday sounds fun .


----------



## WJenness (Oct 3, 2010)

Waiting for a backup job to finish so I can start shutting servers down...

Doing a full re-organization of the server rack and installing a couple new battery backup systems...

I'm glad the Pats are playing tomorrow instead of today.

-w


----------



## marcski (Oct 3, 2010)

In hospital with fatherinlaw. He crashed on his road bike yesterday went OTB and faceplanted.  He has some spinal cord bruising with, at the moment, some major neurological deficits! Not what this guy needs.....he has been battling stage 4 renal cancer for about 7 yrs already....


----------



## severine (Oct 3, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Happy Birthday Sev -- 'nother photo shoot  n' shopping  and n' neighborhood exploratory in Da Big Apple  for the birthday sounds fun .


Not really any shopping, but it was nice taking pictures. Another LONG day of walking. Ended up grabbing a taxi finally when we were 12 blocks from Grand Central, which I NEVER do. But we walked all the way from 42nd down to Battery Park, meandering through Times Square, the Village, Tribeca, Chinatown, Little Italy, East Village, etc. Went in intending to see the NY Burlesque Festival but it sold out--that's what I get for trying to save $12 in Ticketmaster fees.  So the day did not go to plan at all... but I did walk on the Brooklyn Bridge, so that was something new.

Now, trying to recover. I feel like I have a hangover. Had to pull over on the drive home from the train station for a bit and didn't get into my own bed until around 6:30AM. Happy birthday--I'm getting too old for this! :lol: I have homework I need to do...

marcski - Sorry to hear that about your father-in-law. Hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2010)

marcski said:


> In hospital with fatherinlaw. He crashed on his road bike yesterday went OTB and faceplanted.  He has some spinal cord bruising with, at the moment, some major neurological deficits! Not what this guy needs.....he has been battling stage 4 renal cancer for about 7 yrs already....



Speedy Recovery!


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 3, 2010)

Off to Mom's for some chicken soup.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 3, 2010)

marcski said:


> In hospital with fatherinlaw. He crashed on his road bike yesterday went OTB and faceplanted.  He has some spinal cord bruising with, at the moment, some major neurological deficits! Not what this guy needs.....he has been battling stage 4 renal cancer for about 7 yrs already....



I feel badly for him , damn that is rotten ! Thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery and return to whatever level of comfort is possible , Take care marc -- he is lucky to have a good s-i-l that is THERE for him .


----------



## marcski (Oct 3, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> I feel badly for him , damn that is rotten ! Thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery and return to whatever level of comfort is possible , Take care marc -- he is lucky to have a good s-i-l that is THERE for him .



Thanks warp, and sev and you Wa-loaf. He is moving...and has feeling. I think he will be oik in time with a some inpatient OT.  Left arm is the worse ...and he has little fine motor skills. His psyche is the worse thing....given his prior state of health and battling renal cancer. He's a tough one.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 4, 2010)

Off to work in Voorhees NJ.


----------



## marcski (Oct 4, 2010)

Picking up something tasty for lunch....


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2010)

marcski said:


> Picking up something tasty for lunch....



What's her name?


----------



## WJenness (Oct 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> What's her name?



Whatever marcski wants it to be ;-)

-w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 4, 2010)

crusing H'ween costume ideas


----------



## drjeff (Oct 5, 2010)

Getting really frustrated that the dental division of the 3M corporation appparently doesn't want me to spend some $$ since their online ordering system won't let me place an order, even after my 3rd call to their customer service line in the last couple of days assured me that I could


----------



## marcski (Oct 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> What's her name?





WJenness said:


> Whatever marcski wants it to be ;-)
> 
> -w




8)8)  I wish I could come up with a good answer, like Inga, the ex-swiss ski racer turned pole dancer.  But, alas, just some soup and chicken from a place I used to frequent.


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, a likely story.

I'm supposed to be writing a compare/contrast essay for Shakespeare. Instead, I sort of wandered into my poetry assignment. And the browser just popped up on my screen, I swear!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 5, 2010)

Just back from golf , beautiful day on the river !


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 5, 2010)

Heading up to Wachusett to drop off some stuff for the Swap this weekend.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 5, 2010)

Chicken soup sounds good about now!;-)...can't fool me marcski, I used to see a few disco+diner setups in upstate NY(70s)...lol, then it's on to mowin' the lawn...and bringin' over to Public Works' leaf & grass pile...(Yawwwwn)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 5, 2010)

trying to sell a network rack and 100 dell desktops that a client is looking to get rid of....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 6, 2010)

Gym workout -- Then some more intense practice on my Les Paul axe---  I'm doing the RUSH 2112  set all 21 minutes of it  with the grandboyz . They are learning their parts on the drum and bass. We'll unveil it at Thanksgiving as a treat for the family ( Most of us are Rushaholics)  It ain't gonna be Geddy and Alex and Neil but it'll be a "reasonable facsimile "


----------



## WJenness (Oct 6, 2010)

On hold with OneCommunications as one of our phone lines has broken again...

sigh...

It's always something.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Oct 7, 2010)

Just printed out my families boarding passes for our flight to Orlando tommorrow   My mind is already on that plane!  Now just gotta get through the end of the day in the office!


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 7, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Just printed out my families boarding passes for our flight to Orlando tommorrow   My mind is already on that plane!  Now just gotta get through the end of the day in the office!



Totally with you. Reading Irish news online.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 7, 2010)

ready to jump from Cablevision to verizon or direct tv (for TV only)  looking at different packages/pricing...argh!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> ready to jump from Cablevision to verizon or direct tv (for TV only)  looking at different packages/pricing...argh!



I'm happy with my FIOS, but I've heard the prices go way up after your 2 year contract is over and they won't negotiate. If that's the case next year I'll be jumping ship to the cable company.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 8, 2010)

Surfing from the Dealer. Need to find another one. I understand wanting to block some internet sites, but c'mon all the news sites are blocked.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2010)

Trip to Tahoe is booked!


----------



## NorEasterSkier (Oct 9, 2010)

Just registered, and checking out the site.


----------



## severine (Oct 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Trip to Tahoe is booked!



Very nice!

Back from a long day...soccer in the AM for the boy, Sun & Ski Sports rail jam, and the Apple Harvest Festival in Southington.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 9, 2010)

NorEasterSkier said:


> Just registered, and checking out the site.


Welcome to AZ.  You picked a good place to start.:idea:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2010)

NorEasterSkier said:


> Just registered, and checking out the site.



Watch out for that Greg guy ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2010)

Out in Horsham, PA for the next two days for a little technology training.  Gonna take the team out to Iron Hills Brewery for dinner and drinks tonight.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2010)

Getting the xc60's 1st service done.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2010)

Trying to stay awake.  Got up much earlier than usual today...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2010)

Clicking on hiking threads because the order shifted for winter. lol I keep blue on all the time.


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2010)

Multi-tasking. Canon photo forum, flickr, uploading my own pics, banking, ebay for Halloween stuff, school email...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2010)

Just back from a 3 miler -- need to chill out today.     We played  18 holes each of the last 3 days  and with the stretch of beautiful weather we're enjoying  the courses were  in magnificent shape.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 14, 2010)

Trying to get organized for my first observation today.  Department head is watching me teach my basic music theory class.  Fantastic group of kids who learn much faster than I teach.


----------



## NorEasterSkier (Oct 14, 2010)

Working on a few things, eagerly awaiting the weekend. No plans, but I look foward to sleeping in.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2010)

Chillin at Logan.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Met Glen Plake, Daron Rahlves and Seth Morrison last night.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 19, 2010)

trying to get back into 'work' mode after being off all last week........


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2010)

Severe back pain. Sciatica acting up again.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

severine said:


> Severe back pain. Sciatica acting up again.



ouch  !! hope u feel better soon .

Just finished a BRISK 3 miler 40 degrees , sunny but windy  got board mtg later today . 

Had a great round of golf yesterday, very brisk but sunny  with 25 mph gusts but still shot an 83 for 18 holes so i was pleased . altho i absolutely screwed up the dam last hole was 100 yds off the green on the drive on on damn par 4 and took a freaking 6  >


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2010)

severine said:


> Severe back pain. Sciatica acting up again.



Hate that. Haven't yet found a reliable treatment. Sometimes heat works, sometimes ibuprofen, sometimes Aleve, sometimes aspirin. Sometimes stretching, sometimes laying flat, sometimes walking.

Sometimes, nothing.


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Hate that. Haven't yet found a reliable treatment. Sometimes heat works, sometimes ibuprofen, sometimes Aleve, sometimes aspirin. Sometimes stretching, sometimes laying flat, sometimes walking.
> 
> Sometimes, nothing.



I tried expired Vicodin--I can tell you that while it did nothing for the pain, I had a pleasant buzz in class yesterday.  (I had it leftover from when I bruised my ribs 2 years ago while mountain biking.)

Ibuprofen never touches the pain. The only thing that seems to ever work is red wine, which I have none right now. Moving helps, too. I have to sit a lot at school and that seems to make it a lot worse. If I keep moving (or at least standing), it works out the tension eventually. I tried some stretches meant for sciatica last night and there was no noticeable difference.

Oh yeah, massage therapy is the other definite cure. But it's hard to get in to see my therapist between our schedules so that's usually a last resort.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2010)

severine said:


> I have to sit a lot at school and that seems to make it a lot worse. If I keep moving (or at least standing), it works out the tension eventually. I tried some stretches meant for sciatica last night and there was no noticeable difference.



If it's chilly in the house, I can't sit in the stools in our kitchen. Immediate back pain. Same thing for the chairs on the upstirs porch if it's cool out.


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> If it's chilly in the house, I can't sit in the stools in our kitchen. Immediate back pain. Same thing for the chairs on the upstirs porch if it's cool out.



The kitchen chairs irritate my back but then I need to sit somewhere to do homework. Can't win. I just wait it out and know that once it goes away, I need to kick up the stretching, strength, and general exercise again.

Right now... making an english muffin. Been busy all day so far and it's the first time I've had a chance to eat. Then I'll be diving into some homework. Woo.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2010)

upgrading the OS on my blackberry.. thing says it will take 2 hours??  WTF!


----------



## marcski (Oct 19, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> upgrading the OS on my blackberry.. thing says it will take 2 hours??  WTF!



That's whacked...I was able to do my new Torch upgrade in like 10 mins. It was really cool...did it all through the BB itself and my wifi connection...I did not have to connect it to my computer.  

I am eating some tasty lentil soup and a chicken cutlet sandwich for lunch.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 19, 2010)

just finished a nonfat vanilla/peanut butter yogurt twist.....


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2010)

marcski said:


> That's whacked...I was able to do my new Torch upgrade in like 10 mins. It was really cool...did it all through the BB itself and my wifi connection...I did not have to connect it to my computer.
> 
> I am eating some tasty lentil soup and a chicken cutlet sandwich for lunch.



i did mine wirelessly as well. turned out to be more like 45 minutes but that was partially due to it sitting there waiting for me to enter my password.  not sure why the put up a warning about 2 hours...


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm being excited that my Instacure #2 has shipped.

Mmmmm, homemade charcuterie...


----------



## severine (Oct 19, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I'm being excited that my Instacure #2 has shipped.
> 
> Mmmmm, homemade charcuterie...



I'll take some bacon! 

Finishing up dinner prep and getting ready for a student film meeting tonight.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm leaving work and going home to make a homemade pizza with wholewheat crust, vodka sauce, native tomatoes, broccoli and shrimp!  Woohoo...and wine!!


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 19, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I'm leaving work and going home to make a homemade pizza with wholewheat crust, vodka sauce, native tomatoes, broccoli and shrimp!  Woohoo...and wine!!



Sounds good- hold the veggies, shrimp, crust, and non-vodka portion of the sauce.
I'll have 2


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 20, 2010)

trying to calm down after a long, very annonying day in NYC, 45 min drive in took 2 hrs, client had nothing ready....drive home took way too long...i'm pissy right now...looking forward to a nice steak and malbec tonight.....


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 20, 2010)

i was watching the Yankees last game of the 2010 season but not sure any more.


----------



## severine (Oct 21, 2010)

Starting the all-day preparation of stuff for the bake sale at my daughter's school. It's so much more fun when it's spontaneous.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2010)

Exhausted. After a week of working late shifts here in Manila and dealing with jet lag I need to get out of this office and in my hotel bed. I would also like to get back to nice cool fall weather.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Exhausted. After a week of working late shifts here in Manila and dealing with jet lag I need to get out of this office and in my hotel bed. I would also like to get back to nice cool fall weather.



Frost advisory for tonight 



			
				NWS said:
			
		

> HARTFORD CT-TOLLAND CT-CENTRAL MIDDLESEX MA-SOUTHERN WORCESTER MA-
> WESTERN NORFOLK MA-SOUTHEAST MIDDLESEX MA-NORTHERN BRISTOL MA-
> NORTHWEST PROVIDENCE RI-WESTERN KENT RI-
> INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...HARTFORD...WINDSOR LOCKS...UNION...
> ...



-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Frost advisory for tonight



It's been 80+ degrees all week and the sun hasn't even come out. I'm ready to come home.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 21, 2010)

Trying to find my golf gear...9am tee time, gonna be chilly


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2010)

1:30 am, been out drinking. Now need to stay awake until the driver comes to take me to the airport at 3.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> 1:30 am, been out drinking. Now need to stay awake until the driver comes to take me to the airport at 3.



Keep drinking then


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 22, 2010)

Getting ready for Fridays safety meeting.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Getting ready for Fridays safety meeting.



It's Saturday here.


----------



## marcski (Oct 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> 1:30 am, been out drinking. Now need to stay awake until the driver comes to take me to the airport at 3.



Safe Travels.......


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 22, 2010)

back from playing 18, a burger and 2 pints of Guiness.....when i say were were the only 3some out there, we were the only 3 some out there, country club was dead (piping rock cc) ..we literally had the place to our selves...3:15 hr round...


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2010)

Trying to wake up. Butt has been dragging all day. Have to get ready soon (i.e. bundle up) for daughter's soccer practice tonight, with a street fair following.


----------



## severine (Oct 23, 2010)

Watching _The Human Centipede_, passing time til Rocky Horror Show at midnight tonight.


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Heading up to the River.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wife took off at 7 this morning go hike whiteface.  Thought I had to go down to tend to one of the apartments.  Turns out I dont.  Grabbing the dog and taking off to see if we can catch her.  YEHAAWW  hiking n the rain with the dog is FUN


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2010)

Baking Vanilla Bean Scones. YUM!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 28, 2010)

got a lousy heavy cold , chest congestion , coughing , scratchy throat  , but no fever .

 I   came down with it monday after playing  a great round  of golf


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> got a lousy heavy cold , chest congestion , coughing , scratchy throat  , but no fever .
> 
> I   came down with it monday after playing  a great round  of golf



Sorry to hear that, Warp. Feel better soon!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 28, 2010)

severine said:


> Sorry to hear that, Warp. Feel better soon!



Thanks Carrie  -- those scones look yummy , The Queen made 2 new recipes tonite 


1. Greek  Chicken Pasta --   cubed chicken , onions , garlic , lemon juice, chopped tomatoes  tablespoon of  virgin olive oil  , black olives . teaspoon of oregano, tablespoon of parsley --- sautee the whole mix  over fettucinni  or ziti--   serve with a baguette  and some vino =Freaking awesome  !!!!!

2. Pumpkin Walnut Chocolate Chip muffins -- Yummy


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey carrie i forgot the FETA cheese in that Greek Chicken Pasta recipe ==


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2010)

OMG, that pasta sounds delicious! I could go for Pumpkin Walnut Choc Chip muffins, too--yummy!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 28, 2010)

Making my wayne into the garden to watch the Bruins play the Leafs.

-w


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 28, 2010)

At Bowdoin College for a showing of Work it Out.  Just met Chris,  one of the Co founders.  More later.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 28, 2010)

Watching Sons of Anarchy


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 29, 2010)

Waiting on Gmcunni to post the weekend tread.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Waiting on Gmcunni to post the weekend tread.



all set. thanks for the reminder ;-)


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> all set. thanks for the reminder ;-)



Just doing my part so you do yours.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2010)

Watching _Snowmen_ on the discovery channel - a new reality show about the crews that keep the road to ALTA AND Snowbird clear! Pretty cool!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Watching _Snowmen_ on the discovery channel - a new reality show about the crews that keep the road to ALTA AND Snowbird clear! Pretty cool!



Good catch. I'd love to be stuck up in the canyon to be able to ski in the morning when this storm they're showing is over.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 1, 2010)

AM caffeine loading & working from home today.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 1, 2010)

Just finished a gym workout , now it's  time to take the Queen's car in for oil change and tire rotation


----------



## WJenness (Nov 1, 2010)

Relaxing by the pool waiting for afternoon classes to start...

(Work conference in FL).

-w


----------



## severine (Nov 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Relaxing by the pool waiting for afternoon classes to start...
> 
> (Work conference in FL).
> 
> -w



Nice!

Sitting outside the co-op in the student common area, eating some chicken & broccoli, reading "The Towneley Judgment" (which is HORRIBLE).. another normal Monday. (Though my thoughts were just interrupted by a politician approaching me looking for votes tomorrow...)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 1, 2010)

in the final negotiations of a piece of real estate/house we're selling....only $10k apart...why wont they come up!!!!   aaarrrrgggghhhh....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 2, 2010)

ordered a "Ski the East" sticker pack (my 8yr got a new helmet and needs to 'resticker' it)  also grabbed a few "ski like a girl" stickers...


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2010)

Babysitting. I now have twice as many kids.


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2010)

Baking chocolate cupcakes to make dirt cupcakes later.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 2, 2010)

The Queen is over at St Lawrence playing her weekly tennis matches, so i just thru cranking a couple hrs of practice on the guitar . When she's NOT here i  get to crank the amps to brain - bleeding level


----------



## legalskier (Nov 2, 2010)

Watching _1000 Ways To Die_ on SpikeTV.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 2, 2010)

Just made it home... Long trip back...

Hotel to airport via bus - Driven by MacGyver! (Actually just a dude named Richard Anderson)
Tram at the airport from ticketing to the gates
Plane from MCO to BOS
Bus from Logan to Woburn
Train from Woburn to North Billerica
Walk to Fencing Club (<.25 mi from where the train lets you off)
Buddy drove me home from the fencing club...

Long trip home.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2010)

Watching history unfold on TV


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 3, 2010)

Me  n' the Queen  heading for our Gym workout ,then probably take a drive up to the High peaks or the foothills  later -- beautiful sunny , crisp 26 degree morning here this am


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 3, 2010)

running AR reports...seeing who owes us money....for some odd reason i forgot how to run the AP reports...ohhhh well


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2010)

Pork Lo Mein, common area, noisy teenagers, trying to do homework. I feel so old here.

ETA: The boys at the table next to me are shouting to each other about batwinging to shave their balls...


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2010)

Simultaneously making Pumpkin Scones with Spiced Glaze and Pumpkin Cinnamon Rolls with Caramel Frosting.


----------



## marcski (Nov 5, 2010)

severine said:


> Simultaneously making Pumpkin Scones with Spiced Glaze and Pumpkin Cinnamon Rolls with Caramel Frosting.



You're home probably smells yummy...making me hungry here...I will have to run out and grab some lunch now!


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> You're home probably smells yummy...making me hungry here...I will have to run out and grab some lunch now!



As long as you like pumpkin! B will probably gag when he gets home because he does not.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2010)

severine said:


> As long as you like pumpkin! B will probably gag when he gets home because he does not.



Please air out the house before I get home.

At least these won't add to my waist line...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 5, 2010)

severine said:


> Simultaneously making Pumpkin Scones with Spiced Glaze and Pumpkin Cinnamon Rolls with Caramel Frosting.



 Oh Man here's one Bryan that would be all over those Pumpkin Cinnamon rolls !! Damn that sounds awesome


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 5, 2010)

hot cup of sumatra dark, talking to accountant......


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2010)

severine said:


> Simultaneously making Pumpkin Scones with Spiced Glaze and Pumpkin Cinnamon Rolls with Caramel Frosting.



Hmmm...not impressed with the scones. But the Pumpkin Cinnamon Rolls are a keeper!


----------



## marcski (Nov 5, 2010)

severine said:


> As long as you like pumpkin! B will probably gag when he gets home because he does not.




I was talking about the cinnamon rolls...mmn, Yumm


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> I was talking about the cinnamon rolls...mmn, Yumm



But those have pumpkin in them, too.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2010)

just back from the cable company's support center. picked up a new modem  -  last month they said i needed to pay for an upgrade but now (perhaps since i was having a problem) they gave it to me for free.  10 minutes on the phone with some dude in India and i'm back on the internet.


----------



## Terry (Nov 5, 2010)

Drinking beer and listening to tunes!


----------



## severine (Nov 5, 2010)

My friend who was supposed to go out with me tonight bailed--couldn't get a babysitter. Trying to get someone else to go with me but it looks like I may be flying solo...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 5, 2010)

Everyone asleep, cold pumpkin ale in hand, fire roaring, watching 'snow men' on discovery..... All about the plow and avy guys keeping the pass to alta clear in a storm du
Ping 3 '


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2010)

Watching Bitch Slap


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2010)

Had a date tonight.

Plus: she drive a six speed Acura.
Minus: she's a snow boarder.

Good kisser makes up for the snowboarding thing. Did I mention I had a couple drinks too ....


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2010)

Snowboarder is close enough. Sounds like a good start!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2010)

Now I'm watching Zombie Land. I forgot how funny it is.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2010)

Just finished helping Vcunning move a bunch of his families "winter gear" out of it'a summer storage shed and into their seasonal lease.  Now just waiting to go back over there and along with Glenn's help make sure that no damage was done to Vcunning's beertender over the summer   First up in the beertender this season,  a mini keg of Newcastle :beer:


----------



## WJenness (Nov 6, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Had a date tonight.
> 
> Plus: she drive a six speed Acura.
> Minus: she's a snow boarder.
> ...



Sounds like it'd work...

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 6, 2010)

The Queen and i picked up our "FREE" season passes from one of the regional ski hills -- its a "small bump" but also has reciprocals with some other areas that are decent . 

Also let my "Jacket Whore"  out to play when i bought a new Karbon  ski jacket   Red n' black and white -- damn only got 7 but THIS one was  a sweet deal


----------



## Geoff (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm looking at a big stack of cardboard boxes I need to deal with.   I'd completely stripped my Vermont place of anything electronic last May and I've slowly been buying replacements on eBay and Amazon as things went on sale.   Vacuum cleaner, AV receiver, subwoofer, Blu Ray player.  I set up my cable modem I picked up on Friday but forgot to bring up a wireless router.  I picked up an HD set-top box for the flat screen I haven't bought yet.   Comcast didn't have any HDMI HD boxes so they gave me a DVR at the same price.   I was going to drive to West Lebanon today to buy a TV but I ended up drinking at the K Peak bar instead.


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Also let my "Jacket Whore"  out to play when i bought a new Karbon  ski jacket   Red n' black and white -- damn only got 7 but THIS one was  a sweet deal



No wonder why you and Trekchick get along so well! 

Back from a Slumber Parties party. Smiles all around.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 7, 2010)

severine said:


> No wonder why you and Trekchick get along so well!
> 
> Back from a Slumber Parties party. Smiles all around.



LMAO   Its in the Gene pool -- my B-I-L and I   BOTH have this defective shopping gene when it comes to ski gear  


He  should have a consignment ski shop at his house . He's a bachelor and has BOODLES of ski crap -- it's insane the amt of gear this whore  has  -- gotta try and keep up doncha know .

But yesterday the Queen was an enabler   so i took her out to dinner last nite and gave her an season pass to her her indoor tennis club for her Birthday yesterday -- Damn i 'm lucky .

OH yeah TC  is great !! She reminds me SO damn much of my own daughter------ her age BTW   -- so TC and me have fun yakking back  n' forth


----------



## marcski (Nov 8, 2010)

I just left home and I am about to drive to work in FROZEN preipitation!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2010)

marcski said:


> I just left home and I am about to drive to work in FROZEN preipitation!



Working from home. Turned around because the traffic was a mess this morning.


----------



## marcski (Nov 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Working from home. Turned around because the traffic was a mess this morning.



Traffic wasn't too bad....just waiting around now for my meetings....once I started driving south it started to mix with rain. Mostly it was sleet I think.  But it was the first Frozen precip for my house this season!!!  Aleways a joyous occassion.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 8, 2010)

marcski said:


> I just left home and I am about to drive to work in FROZEN preipitation!



Just did my daily workout in that frozen precip.  1st of the season here in NNJ that i've seen (or felt in my case)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2010)

watching the battery indicator on my laptop dwindle... power went out so when my battery dies i i'm S.O.L.. working form home sometimes sucks.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 8, 2010)

The Queen  and i just got back from a gym workout ,now gotta get ready for a Board mtg this pm


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> watching the battery indicator on my laptop dwindle... power went out so when my battery dies i i'm S.O.L.. working form home sometimes sucks.



Doesn't you cable/dsl modem die with the power too. How do you stay connected? Cellular card?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Doesn't you cable/dsl modem die with the power too. How do you stay connected? Cellular card?



using blackberry as a broadband modem. gets me on the internet and i can vpn to office


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2010)

YAY, power is back on, i get to keep working :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> YAY, power is back on, i get to keep working :roll:



Lucky you.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2010)

Checking out day trip-able web cams.

Windham










Hunter


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2010)

Enjoying wearing the new pair of jeans that I bought today.  I haven't bought a pair with a waistband size so SMALL since the mid 80's!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Enjoying wearing the new pair of jeans that I bought today.  I haven't bought a pair with a waistband size so SMALL since the mid 80's!



You sound like a girl. :razz:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You sound like a girl. :razz:


:argue:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2010)

Jury duty.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Jury duty.



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40073126/ns/us_news-weird_news


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40073126/ns/us_news-weird_news


Something like that :smash:


----------



## smitty77 (Nov 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Jury duty.



I need to serve my time as well later this month.  I get called every 3 years and 3 months without fail.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> I need to serve my time as well later this month.  I get called every 3 years and 3 months without fail.


A complete waste of a day.  The whole process is broken.  You sit around for most of the day just to have the judge, prosecutor or defense reject you.  

The defense attorney rejected everyone who had a masters degree or higher.  I got rejected because I have family in the county sherriff's department and I told the judge that there was a possibility for that to cause me to be impartial.:blink:  and I had to wait around until 4pm for my # to be called.  :flag:

it was a criminal case that was expected to last at least 5 days.


----------



## smitty77 (Nov 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> A complete waste of a day.  The whole process is broken.



I feel bad for you... It's not as broken here in Mass.  I've only been seated once in 4 calls to serve.  The other 3 times they let me go before noon.  Even in Worcester where the docket is jam packed, they let us loose by 11 am.

The one time I got seated I made the first cut and figured there was no way I was going to sit - it was a drunk driving case, I was nineteen and volunteered in the emergency medical service in town and at college.  When on campus all I did was take care of drunks.  I thought for sure they were going to give me the axe but they didn't.  I was the youngest on the jury by about 15 years.  I think the defense was hoping I'd cut the guy some slack...  Sorry suckah!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2010)

I've only been called for jury duty twice in the last 15 years.  The first time I had just moved out of the district (it got forwarded to my new address).  The second time was a few years ago on a Thursday.  When I called the courthouse the night before I got a recording from that Monday saying that no one was needed for the whole week.  I guess they don't go through too many jurors in my neck of the woods...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 10, 2010)

Got a call from one of my former Assistant deans  yesterday . 
He's at Syracuse U now and is up here on business so he's taking me  to  lunch today
It'll be great to get together . He and his family are also skiers so we have a lot in common. He was one of the young guns i mentored so its always fun to see him a real upbeat kinda guy - so the BS stories will flow this afternoon


----------



## Geoff (Nov 16, 2010)

Spending an extra hour at Green Airport in Providence.  Philly is a mess and everything into PHL from the north is taking an ATC delay.  2 days in the Comcast Center.  Looks like I will be there a lot over the next few months.


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2010)

Watching this:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Nov 16, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> I feel bad for you... It's not as broken here in Mass.  I've only been seated once in 4 calls to serve.  The other 3 times they let me go before noon.  Even in Worcester where the docket is jam packed, they let us loose by 11 am.
> 
> The one time I got seated I made the first cut and figured there was no way I was going to sit - it was a drunk driving case, I was nineteen and volunteered in the emergency medical service in town and at college.  When on campus all I did was take care of drunks.  I thought for sure they were going to give me the axe but they didn't.  I was the youngest on the jury by about 15 years.  I think the defense was hoping I'd cut the guy some slack...  Sorry suckah!



My 25-year-old son finished jury duty a week ago.  He was on the case that convicted the piece of crap who committed the atrocities in Mont Vernon, NH.  It took them 90 minutes to render a verdict.  

http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2010/11/spader_jury_is.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> My 25-year-old son finished jury duty a week ago.  He was on the case that convicted the piece of crap who committed the atrocities in Mont Vernon, NH.  It took them 90 minutes to render a verdict.
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2010/11/spader_jury_is.html



One of those cases where you really wish the punishment could fit the crime.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> My 25-year-old son finished jury duty a week ago.  He was on the case that convicted the piece of crap who committed the atrocities in Mont Vernon, NH.  It took them 90 minutes to render a verdict.
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2010/11/spader_jury_is.html



Too many of these types of cases it seems . We as a society need to bring these vermin to swift justice and not tie our prisons up with yrs of undue cost and overhead .


----------



## WakeboardMom (Nov 16, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Too many of these types of cases it seems . We as a society need to bring these vermin to swift justice and not tie our prisons up with yrs of undue cost and overhead .




NH has the death penalty only under certain circumstances.  If a criminal kills a police officer, the criminal can be put to death.  This punishment only became law after a relatively recent occurence of a police officer's death.  The word is now that a killing committed during a home invasion will likely be added to the list.


----------



## krisskis (Nov 21, 2010)

working...3am...lots of sick kids tonight :-(


----------



## smitty77 (Nov 22, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> I feel bad for you... It's not as broken here in Mass.  I've only been seated once in 4 calls to serve.  The other 3 times they let me go before noon.  Even in Worcester where the docket is jam packed, they let us loose by 11 am.



Went in today to serve at 8am and was released by 11am.  NICE!


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2010)

Making whoopie......








pies. Pumpkin with cream cheese frosting. YUM.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Nov 23, 2010)

Righ now I am getting ready to go over the river and through the woods...or over the GW and through NJ, PA and DE (after NH, MA and NY) to see my son and fam!!  Can't wait!

: )


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 23, 2010)

yep The Queen and I are busy with LAST minute details of cooking and cleaning and making up the bedrooms  and guest bathroomand otherwise  getting the joint ready for the first wave of guests for the holidays.  Our daughter and her family arrive around midnite tonite and my B-I-L arrives tomorrow . 


Have a great Holiday everyone !


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2010)

Trying to make it through the last hour of work before we lock the doors and shut the place down until the Monday after Thanksgiving   To make the clock go even slower, as soon as we're done here its off to one of the local restaurants/bars in town for the office holiday party :beer:


----------



## smitty77 (Nov 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> as soon as we're done here its off to one of the local restaurants/bars in town for the office holiday party :beer:



Going to the Golden Eagle??  Good eats down there, JD Coopers is good too.  I don't work down there much any more - am starting to miss my favorite lunch spots.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2010)

Getting everything lined up to do my 1st official Thanksgiving turkey in the Orion.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 23, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Getting everything lined up to do my 1st official Thanksgiving turkey in the Orion.



Good man.  I think I am going to do our 15 lb organic turkey on the Weber Kettle.  First time trying it....


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Good man.  I think I am going to do our 15 lb organic turkey on the Weber Kettle.  First time trying it....


The post Thanksgiving TR's should be delicious.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 25, 2010)

Carrying another ton of pellets into the basement to really build up an appetite.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

Safety meeting. Not the kind most of you are thinking of either... :roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Safety meeting. Not the kind most of you are thinking of either... :roll:


That's how it starts ;-) :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2010)

Cleaning. Purging junk. Well, taking a break from that. It's what I've been doing for the last 3 hours.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 30, 2010)

Finally finished !!  When our thanksgiving weekend guests left Sunday , The Queen and i started putting up all our indoor and outdoor decorations . 


We do 5 rooms on the first floor   with tree's  and have  3 special theme rooms : A  skiing villages  room .  a Snowman room and  a Santa Claus room .Each is decorated  with somewhere between 50 -100 Santa's from all over the world and  about the same number of Snowmen too .   Our grandkids all compete to find them all and give  the right  count of how many there are in order to win a prize each season .  

Yeah we're nuts but the kiddos like it  . 

PS: did i say i'm whipped right now ?


----------



## HD333 (Dec 3, 2010)

Having a beer and some wings as a reward for dropping the families gear off at the mountain and getting the girls skis mounted.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 3, 2010)

brewed a hot chocolate, skimming thru the new edition of Backcountry, should be working, but i'm spent...long week....thinking about having a beer, but want to hit the gym after work....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2010)

We just got back from a great Holiday Reception and  Luncheon  Party at the college where i worked . About 700 attended and got to see many former colleagues and current staff . Had a band too so we had some fun and a great meal too.The desserts were awesome.


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 4, 2010)

Worked my part-time job from 7-11 this morning then grabbed the wife and kids to meet up with my bro and his family to do the tree cutting thing.  Hung at their place until sundown while the kids played.  Made our way back home, put the tree in the stand, then a trip to the grocery and McDonalds for dinner.  Now just chillin' on the couch.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 5, 2010)

Dud some errends on the island this am,drove to roses berry farm in glastonbury, ct to get the xmas tree, dinner with the folks, everyone now asleep, great uconn game


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2010)

Put the roof box on. Going skiing tonight. Woo Hoo!


----------



## marcski (Dec 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Put the roof box on. Going skiing tonight. Woo Hoo!



Rock on!  Make a few turns for me. I got out last Saturday at Jiminy and I will get out again this Saturday with my 4 y.o...just her and Daddy this week!  I'm psyched.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Put the roof box on. Going skiing tonight. Woo Hoo!



I haven't been motivated to put mine on yet.  As a matter of fact the bike racks are still up there...  I'll be skiing tomorrow, but the skis will be in the back of the car with the rear seat folded down...

Oh yeah, have fun tonight!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2010)

Re-waxed the K2's, took the summer wax off the Hot Rods and put a fresh coat on.  I just need to finish my tps reports and I'm done for the week.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 9, 2010)

Just back from a really nice Holiday banquet at the Medical Center for the Board members and all volunteers and hospital staff


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2010)

Babysitting so my friend can go to her class tonight. Oatmeal bread baking in the bread machine.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2010)

Trying to simultaneously fold the kids laundry, pack the kids suitcases for VT this weekend, get the kids ready for bed and then out them to bed and still manage a little AZ surfing via my blackberry


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 9, 2010)

Blue Moon Summer Ale in hand...(dont ask, was just in the mood)

starting to create an idvd from our 10th anniv trip to Mexico....getting the music, photos, vids all organized so i can start editing....


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2010)

Watching _Might Machines:Winter Blast_ with the kids.  They actually have about a 20 minute really cool segment shot at Mt Tremblant all about groomers, lifts, snowmaking equipment, etc!!  IMHO a GREAT $1 redbox flick (for ski addict "kids" of all ages!)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2010)

Chillin  after a great first day on the hill


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 11, 2010)

Heading out grocery shopping.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2010)

hanging solo... wife and daughter away for weekend in Minneapolis (they got 18 inches of snow today) and son is working til 9.

channel surfing and snacking will be my excitement tonight. :roll:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 13, 2010)

gearing up for a lunch time run....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2010)

I made 7  batches of Warp's  Captain Morgan laced WaLNut fudge and just got thru delivering it to all my neighbors !   Of course had to have a few pieces myself  and a bit 'o liquid conviviality with my hood as i delivered the stuff -------------damn  ummmm  !!  Good thing the Queen and i did our gym workout this am


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> I made 7  batches of Warp's  Captain Morgan laced WaLNut fudge and just got thru delivering it to all my neighbors !   Of course had to have a few pieces myself  and a bit 'o liquid conviviality with my hood as i delivered the stuff -------------damn  ummmm  !!  Good thing the Queen and i did our gym workout this am



I could use a batch of that right now.

Trying to calm down. Exam day isn't going that well...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2010)

severine said:


> I
> 
> Trying to calm down. Exam day isn't going that well...



  I'm sure it'll all work out well for you , you've put forth the effort ,just BELIEVE in yourself and trust me IF the exam seemed onerous for you, Others are in a similar state . Chances are that such an exam will be graded on the curve anyway IF  its THAT difficult  .  Some of my comrades in arms feel like  their students  need to suffer as they did when in that role  .

 I always felt as a prof that  MY ROLE  WAS TO provide an environment in which motivation was likely to occur and that students were inspired to become all they were capable of becoming . i  used to get in huge debates that i want to make kids stretch and grow intellectually and learn HOW to think and problem solve NOT dictate   

Chill,, Put it in your "rearview mirror " and move on .  Life awaits


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> I'm sure it'll all work out well for you , you've put forth the effort ,just BELIEVE in yourself and trust me IF the exam seemed onerous for you, Others are in a similar state . Chances are that such an exam will be graded on the curve anyway IF  its THAT difficult  .  Some of my comrades in arms feel like  their students  need to suffer as they did when in that role  .
> 
> I always felt as a prof that  MY ROLE  WAS TO provide an environment in which motivation was likely to occur and that students were inspired to become all they were capable of becoming . i  used to get in huge debates that i want to make kids stretch and grow intellectually and learn HOW to think and problem solve NOT dictate
> 
> Chill,, Put it in your "rearview mirror " and move on .  Life awaits



Thanks for the perspective.  I'm used to doing well and this Math class was a butt kicker (and ultimately will be a GPA reducer). I was pretty upset about one of the questions that I couldn't answer, but in the end, I will pass the class no problem and that's what matters. Life goes on.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2010)

just checked my fantasy football team score for the weekend. My team scored a whopping 38 points and I WON! my opponent only got 31


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 14, 2010)

surprised to have to brush 2" blower pow off the cars this morning....getting alot done, off tomorrow, annual trip to NYC to see Santa at Macy's, Wintuk, dinner then check out the tree at Rock Center..will be chilly and brisk in NYC tomorrow....always a good time


----------



## Geoff (Dec 14, 2010)

Buying a Marshall 22 catboat


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 14, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Buying a Marshall 22 catboat



Nice looking boat.  Friends of my parents had a boat like that on Cape Cod when I was young.  We sailed from Chatham to Hyannis and had a great time.  Good luck with her.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 14, 2010)

planning my ski days in CO for Feb so i can start shopping liftopia + ebay


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2010)

We have a really nice Christmas  Party tonite at the Fredrick Remington Art Museum , Its a formal affair , catered, dress up event . that is  held annually by the medical center for the board and all the docs and their significant others . Usually a great time . 

The setting is gorgeous a  huge old time White Mansion  on the Riverfront park with connecting galleries . The Queen, being a watercolorist    always enjoys this one as several artists in residence will be there too. Remington was from the area before he became famous as a sculptor/painter of  the OLD WESTERN scene. His stuff is in the White House , Smithsonian and other  prominent locations.


----------



## marcski (Dec 16, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> We have a really nice Christmas  Party tonite at the Fredrick Remington Art Museum , Its a formal affair , catered, dress up event . that is  held annually by the medical center for the board and all the docs and their significant others . Usually a great time .
> 
> The setting is gorgeous a  huge old time White Mansion  on the Riverfront park with connecting galleries . The Queen, being a watercolorist    always enjoys this one as several artists in residence will be there too. Remington was from the area before he became famous as a sculptor/painter of  the OLD WESTERN scene. His stuff is in the White House , Smithsonian and other  prominent locations.



Sounds awesome Warp!  Have a great time!


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2010)

Very nice, Warp!

I was snuggling under the down comforter watching "The Santa Clause" with the kids. Getting up now to clean up and probably bake something.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Guys !! The Queen will be in her glory,   ME  i'm kinda a "Philistine" when it comes to art . I get Nudes and landscapes  that's the extent of my art appreciation


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Guys !! The Queen will be in her glory,   ME  i'm kinda a "Philistine" when it comes to art . I get Nudes and landscapes  that's the extent of my art appreciation



I spend a lot of time gallery sitting at the local small gallery and I don't "get" it either. The latest exhibit: Illegitimate Offspring of Da Da. I have a hard time explaining it when people come in. We're having a holiday party, too, but ours is an ugly sweater party--not as classy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2010)

severine said:


> I spend a lot of time gallery sitting at the local small gallery and I don't "get" it either. The latest exhibit: Illegitimate Offspring of Da Da. I have a hard time explaining it when people come in. We're having a holiday party, too, but ours is an ugly sweater party--not as classy.



Carrie  apparantly we HAVE much in common   .

 I always tease the crap outta the Queen that artists HAD TO DO SERIOUS DRUGS  i mean how the hell do u explain "abstract art "    . I mean i doGet WilliamBlake and Tiger Tiger  Burning Bright  and Kublai Khan  in literature  but art that's another gig!

  And as for fancy  it 's ok But i've Been there and Done that for too damn long  !! I much prefer Dockers and sweaters  -- But alas i'll be gettin duded up tonite . and i pretend to" get" the damn ART


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> I always tease the crap outta the Queen that artists HAD TO DO SERIOUS DRUGS  i mean how the hell do u explain "abstract art "



It's like reading Beatnik poetry.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2010)

severine said:


> It's like reading Beatnik poetry.



DING DING we got us a winner !!!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 16, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Buying a Marshall 22 catboat



Awesome.

One of my friend's parents have one that they spend a lot of time on in the summer up in Marblehead.

I've been out on it a few times and it's always a good time.

-w


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2010)

Just finished preparing homemade marshmallows that are corn-syrup-free! Still planning on making Captain Morgan coconut fudge and graham crackers later.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm trying to warm my feet back up.   The marine surveyor was checking out the boat I'm buying.   I was wearing boat shoes instead of something with insulation.


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2010)

Congrats! Now warm up!


----------



## marcski (Dec 16, 2010)

I am finishing up some work and leaving early to grab a bite before going to see the Philharmonic tonight do Messiah.  Should be fun...I am excited.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2010)

marcski said:


> I am finishing up some work and leaving early to grab a bite before going to see the Philharmonic tonight do Messiah.  Should be fun...I am excited.



Hey that's a real treat Marc --ENJOY !!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2010)

Working from home.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 16, 2010)

wondering why it was 5pm 4hrs ago...man its draggin today


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2010)

Finishing up the homemade graham crackers. Need to re-blonde soon...


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2010)

The fruits of my labor today, assembled together:


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2010)

severine said:


> The fruits of my labor today, assembled together:



Out of curiousity....

I Googled homemade marshmallow recipes and didn't find any that didn't call for corn syrup.   Most had some mix of sugar and corn syrup kinda like a pecan pie.    Is there a non-HFCS recipe online that works?


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Out of curiousity....
> 
> I Googled homemade marshmallow recipes and didn't find any that didn't call for corn syrup.   Most had some mix of sugar and corn syrup kinda like a pecan pie.    Is there a non-HFCS recipe online that works?


I used this one:
http://bakedbyanna.blogspot.com/2008/10/homemade-marshmallows-corn-syrup-free.html

Instead of honey, though, I used raw agave nectar. My understanding is that you can substitute golden syrup (a UK product you can't always find--at least, I can't anymore--and that can also be used for pecan pie) or make your own simple syrup. I have not tested either though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 17, 2010)

great time last nite at the Museum party -- we JUST woke up  .. Gotta go start the snowblower we got about 6 inches of fresh blower pow last nite . 

Getting psyched for tomorrow on the mountain followed by another  huge  house party with the Queen's former colleagues . Then it get ready for our troops to invade all the grandkids and their parents arrive on wed/thurs  till New Years day  .

 Gonna be some GREAT skiing with the kids , my one grandson who had to sit out last yr for med reasons was cleared to ski again -- WHAT A BLESSING cuz the kid is 13 and LOVED it -


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 17, 2010)

Working from home again so I can make a speedy departure for Blue around 3


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2010)

Working half day, then off to finish xmas shopping.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 17, 2010)

Just mounted my GoPro to my ski pole. Going to take some video tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Just mounted my GoPro to my ski pole. Going to take some video tomorrow.



Looking forward to seeing the footage!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Just mounted my GoPro to my ski pole. Going to take some video tomorrow.



mounted on your ski pole?  you'll need this ;-)

http://www.guthspot.se/video/deshaker.htm


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 17, 2010)

doing less than i should be....checking out the possible storm this weekend, gearing up for a night with mrs quattro, will head back to my office tonight with wine, start wrapping all the kids gifts, head to dinner after for more veno....


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 17, 2010)

just got home from a crazy double day at work. tv is not all it's made out to be. relaxing with a hopback ale and a JD on the rocks.. well deserved.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2010)

Getting ready to head out for another day of work at the fun job. I just wish I got more than a couple hours of sleep last night.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 18, 2010)

packing up leaving for the Mtn in 15 minutes, its been snowing gently all nite here  -  some fresh pow to play  in today


----------



## WJenness (Dec 18, 2010)

Sitting in my buddy's condo at SR all suited up... Waiting for one of our friends to get back from the season pass office...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2010)

Getting ready to get my neighbors all boozed up as my wife and I host our neighborhood holiday party this afternoon! :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Just back from a sweet pow day on the mtn  with one of my ski buddies , great conditions  good size crowd and huge party at the hill sponsored by another  regional hospital -------- we  cut it short tho only 17 runs.  

 We both Gotta get ready for another big holiday bash tonite in town.  This one is at a former colleague of the Queen's--- around 100 expected all ages and annually one helluva of a party . Its been a huge social whirl the last 2 weeks with 4 various party event  but hey lotsa fun-- i can re-coup tomorrow


----------



## WJenness (Dec 18, 2010)

Just finished packing... Off to bed...

Heading out to see Mom for Christmas in the morning...

-w


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2010)

Warp, you're quite the party animal! 

Trying to wind down... gotta be back on the hill for 8:30 tomorrow morning and I only got home about a half hour ago.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 18, 2010)

about to get some sleep so the family can go out an cut tree down tomorrow. then lunch at the barnsider in sugarloaf ny( the best french onion soup) then home for the giant and jet game... if the timeline works right.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 18, 2010)

Sort of concurrent: finished wrapping Christmas presents, the better part of a bottle of peppermint schnapps and all 4 sides of "London Calling"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2010)

severine said:


> Warp, you're quite the party animal!
> "
> "REPTILE"  my dear   Party reptile        Hey it was a great party that raged till 2 am -- OH Yeah and i got the 'head" to prove it today .
> 
> ...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone else working today? If it wasn't for the xmas bonus and the cookies I probably would of stayed home.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2010)

i'm off today.. did a couple of conf calls tho to make sure being off til Jan 3 goes smooth.. heading to the mall for last minute gift ideas then some afternoon skiing


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else working today? If it wasn't for the xmas bonus and the cookies I probably would of stayed home.


I work every day. And I have cookies here. 

Christmas bonus??? Where's my Christmas bonus?!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2010)

severine said:


> I work every day. And I have cookies here.
> 
> Christmas bonus??? Where's my Christmas bonus?!



you working at sundown this afternoon and if so will you be bringing cookies?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else working today? If it wasn't for the xmas bonus and the cookies I probably would of stayed home.



Working from home till noon. We got our bonus and gift (Patagonia rain coat this year) last Friday.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

Working all day today, no xmas bonus or gift here.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 23, 2010)

severine said:


> I work every day. And I have cookies here.



You know I was considering heading down there Tuesday to check out the Kastle Demo and put my kids in lessons, but holy crap is Sundown expensive! $79 bucks for a 1.5 hrs lesson? It's $60 (holiday/weekend pricing!) at WA for 2.5hrs.


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> you working at sundown this afternoon and if so will you be bringing cookies?



I'll be working tonight. Going to try to bring some cookies but it depends on how the day goes. Yesterday, the kids were little monsters.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Working all day today, no xmas bonus or gift here.



Actually xmas bonus hasn't been confirmed yet., but seeing that last year was a terrible year for us and I still got one and this year has been real good so I would really be surprised if I don't get something.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Actually xmas bonus hasn't been confirmed yet., but seeing that last year was a terrible year for us and I still got one and this year has been real good so I would really be surprised if I don't get something.



We never get one, regardless of how well things are going.


----------



## caddis (Dec 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> We never get one, regardless of how well things are going.



My Christmas bonus is I get to take off early today, which after taxes equals about   $crap.00 !   Going to the pub at noon and drinking a cold beer...priceless

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Staring at the clock.... come on, move faster!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You know I was considering heading down there Tuesday to check out the Kastle Demo and put my kids in lessons, but holy crap is Sundown expensive! $79 bucks for a 1.5 hrs lesson? It's $60 (holiday/weekend pricing!) at WA for 2.5hrs.



It's definitely not a discount mountain.  The customer base supports the pricing structure though, so you can't really blame them for charging what they can get.  I don't even want to think about what a mob scene the place would be if it were cheaper.


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2010)

Right now, I'm shooting cookies...


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You know I was considering heading down there Tuesday to check out the Kastle Demo and put my kids in lessons, but holy crap is Sundown expensive! $79 bucks for a 1.5 hrs lesson? It's $60 (holiday/weekend pricing!) at WA for 2.5hrs.



Like B said, if it were cheaper, there would probably be more people than the hill could handle. Supply and demand...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You know I was considering heading down there Tuesday to check out the Kastle Demo and put my kids in lessons, but holy crap is Sundown expensive! $79 bucks for a 1.5 hrs lesson? It's $60 (holiday/weekend pricing!) at WA for 2.5hrs.



Like bvibert and severine said, the place gets plenty busy at those prices, I can't imagine the people if they lowered the price.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 23, 2010)

Done with work!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Done with work!



heading over to sundown? i'm leaving in about 20, should be there around 1:30


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Done with work!





gmcunni said:


> heading over to sundown? i'm leaving in about 20, should be there around 1:30



You both suck!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 23, 2010)

severine said:


> Like B said, if it were cheaper, there would probably be more people than the hill could handle. Supply and demand...





bvibert said:


> It's definitely not a discount mountain.  The customer base supports the pricing structure though, so you can't really blame them for charging what they can get.  I don't even want to think about what a mob scene the place would be if it were cheaper.





o3jeff said:


> Like bvibert and severine said, the place gets plenty busy at those prices, I can't imagine the people if they lowered the price.



It's not just the price it's the time. For little kids that doesn't feel like enough time for a decent lesson, especially if there is a big group.


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> It's not just the price it's the time. For little kids that doesn't feel like enough time for a decent lesson, especially if there is a big group.



It's a small hill... not much ground to cover. They also try to keep them on the hill for the whole time, which is probably why lessons start at age 5.

I've had 3 group lessons at Sundown--the only place I've taken lessons, actually, and where I learned to ski. I have no complaints but then again I'm not a child.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You both suck!



Oh, and I got my bonus too!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> heading over to sundown? i'm leaving in about 20, should be there around 1:30



Going to hold off till tomorrow morning.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 23, 2010)

at work, wrapping up some deals, having a Lake Placid UBU ale, waiting for my biz partner to return from NYC to head down to the local pub for some Christmas pints with friends that are in our office building..wife and kids will meet me later there for some dinner (and a ride home!!!)

All the best!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Jailbreak!  I am out of here!


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2010)

severine said:


> Right now, I'm shooting cookies...






IMG_6702-2 by Severine01, on Flickr


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

severine said:


> IMG_6702-2 by Severine01, on Flickr



Cool pic!


----------



## HD333 (Dec 23, 2010)

On the train home after a few Sam Winters with coworkers.


----------



## midd (Dec 23, 2010)

Trying to figure most efficient route and time to leave for Rhode Island from DC tomorrow morning.


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 23, 2010)

Chillin' after a good practice session on the backyard skating rink with my son.  It's tough coaxing my joints back into playing goalie after taking almost 20 years off - not anywhere near as flexible as I was in my teens.

He's only 8 and it really fun to watch him develop his shot with each session.  He's starting to figure out how "place" his shots and to rip 'em under the crossbar with greater regularity.  Good thing he's shooting tennis balls or dad's gonna need a helmet!


----------



## Terry (Dec 24, 2010)

Getting redy to go help my son put a new fuelpump in his truck instead of going skiing on my day off as I had planned!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Adjusting the bindings on my legends   Planning on hitting the Mighty Mt. Southington after work tonight

steveo


----------



## Geoff (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking at the Wx and wondering if I'll be able to make it home from Vancouver tomorrow


----------



## severine (Dec 26, 2010)

I want to go back to sleep. Worn out and the kids trashed the house again before I woke up this morning.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 26, 2010)

Need to go grocery shopping. Hoping there aren't too many panicked bread and milk hoarders there this morning.


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 26, 2010)

Just fed the husky and tossed more straw in her insulated dog house - already about 6" on the ground here in north-central Mass.

Now chillin' for a few before making my way to bed...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone else working this week or just me?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else working this week or just me?



I don't even have Friday off.   WTF!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else working this week or just me?





Geoff said:


> I don't even have Friday off.   WTF!



Day 2 under way for me this week - one of the downfalls to being in a business where there's a HUGE demand for one's services during school vacation weeks.  Gotta make it through Thursday and then I can begin a few days on snowsports


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else working this week or just me?


Technically, I'm working.  I have to review a network design and send some documentation off to my boss.  I've been out of work for almost a week now due to a death in the family.

That being said, there's nothing going on so I'm heading off to REI


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else working this week or just me?



I'm stuck at work too.

Thought it would have been nice to get out and ski on Monday............ if wa-loaf had asked me!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm technically on vacation this week, but I spent 11 hours working at my part time job yesterday instead...  And I'm working Friday and Saturday...  So much for a vacation...  Not working today or tomorrow at least.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 29, 2010)

in the office...have to head to NYC tomorrow to corrdinate a large buy we just did (bought 3 data centers from a company downsizing)...wondering if we should push it off as there is still a ton of snow on the streets/sidewalks of NYC....might be a bear to get this equipment loaded


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else working this week or just me?



not working


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> not working



Not skiing today?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Not skiing today?



no, travel day. heading to NH shortly.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 29, 2010)

The Manhattan crew my son and his family left for home this am , the Boston connection my daughter family still here till Sunday . 

The family posse hit the  mountain yesterday for a great day of skiing . My one grandson was back up on them after a year long medical layoff . the kid did great we took him down some tough stuff and he handled it like a champ. 


He had a rough year and was really itching to get back out there . He's 13 was the first one dressed and out there and frankly i don't think he slept much the nite before. 

It Was great to see a huge grin on his face all day and last nite as we had a big italian dinner for all 11 he 
 couldn't shut up about his big day back in the saddle .-- a pretty great Christmas present for ALL of us  in the family posse to witness


----------



## WakeboardMom (Dec 29, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Manhattan crew my son and his family left for home this am , the Boston connection my daughter family still here till Sunday .
> 
> The family posse hit the  mountain yesterday for a great day of skiing . My one grandson was back up on them after a year long medical layoff . the kid did great we took him down some tough stuff and he handled it like a champ.
> 
> ...




That's awesome, WD!!  : )  Congrats to your grandson.

Christmas was nice, but we get to do it all over again this weekend.  Number one son arrives tomorrow with wife and son; the whole gang will be together from Thursday through Sunday.  Not sure what the skiing schedule will be, but tomorrow night's a big party...number one is turning 30 next week.  Lots of friends and relatives coming to celebrate.  Happy New Year!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 29, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> That's awesome, WD!!  : )  Congrats to your grandson.
> 
> Christmas was nice, but we get to do it all over again this weekend.  Number one son arrives tomorrow with wife and son; the whole gang will be together from Thursday through Sunday.  Not sure what the skiing schedule will be, but tomorrow night's a big party...number one is turning 30 next week.  Lots of friends and relatives coming to celebrate.  Happy New Year!!



Hey thanks  WBM --- I certainly wish your whole gang a great holiday reunion . Making memories are now our MOST important jobs as parents of young adults and or grandkids . Its awesome !!.

You guys work hard ALL YR ,SO RELAX , PARTY HARDY  AND SKI GOOD AND RAISE HELL  

I took the kid out today and bought him a celebratory austrian ski slouch cap to mark his return -- he wanted it and damn he looks good in it and he and the ole man had a great time again today dammit


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 3, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey thanks  WBM --- I certainly wish your whole gang a great holiday reunion . Making memories are now our MOST important jobs as parents of young adults and or grandkids . Its awesome !!.
> 
> You guys work hard ALL YR ,SO RELAX , PARTY HARDY  AND SKI GOOD AND RAISE HELL
> 
> I took the kid out today and bought him a celebratory austrian ski slouch cap to mark his return -- he wanted it and damn he looks good in it and he and the ole man had a great time again today dammit



We did it!!  It was only one day, but the bros were able to ski together for two days.  #1 was only here for three, so it was awesome!

I like "he wanted it and damn he looks good in it..."  YAY for grampie being able to do that.

My gang humored me and posed for picture.  : )


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 3, 2011)

WakeboardMom said:


> We did it!!  It was only one day, but the bros were able to ski together for two days.  #1 was only here for three, so it was awesome!
> 
> I like "he wanted it and damn he looks good in it..."  YAY for grampie being able to do that.
> 
> My gang humored me and posed for picture.  : )



 GREAT lookin Family Posse WBM --- must be a deep gene pool


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice!

Right now, trying to figure out what to bake today. Decided to give in and turn my blog into a food blog... so now I have to produce some material. It's a reason to bake, at least.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 7, 2011)

Heading off to Blue Mountain.  Unfortunately, I have to be on a critical con-call at 8:30 that should only take half an hour, could last until 10.  I stayed up until 1am getting my departments presentation done.  I'm tired...but there's going to be Pocono Powder today so it's worth it!


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2011)

Booting up


----------



## WJenness (Jan 7, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Booting up



Jealous...

Sitting at my desk. :-/

-w


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

I was going to head to the hill with the kids... until I discovered they broke the door off my daughter's dresser, wrote in crayon all over their bedroom door...on top of the huge mess they already made. Seems like too much of a reward to bring them skiing now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 7, 2011)

Sitting in Wegmans on Route 248, in Nazareth PA on a conference call.  I was hoping to take this from the parking lot at Blue, but I hit some traffic getting out here.

About 2" on the ground so far.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 7, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Sitting in Wegmans on Route 248, in Nazareth PA on a conference call.  I was hoping to take this from the parking lot at Blue, but I hit some traffic getting out here.
> 
> About 2" on the ground so far.


My call is going m-u-c-h longer then expected, so now I'm having a Blue Point Brewing Company Winter Ale for breakfast. :beer:


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> My call is going m-u-c-h longer then expected, so now I'm having a Blue Point Brewing Company Winter Ale for breakfast. :beer:



How far is Moorestown from the mighty Blue?

Edit:
Eeew.  95 miles with a traffic jam.   That sounds like a very bad idea.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2011)

Six of us Just back from an awesome day At Titus sunny   great coverage  25 runs ,no lift lines


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 7, 2011)

Geoff said:


> How far is Moorestown from the mighty Blue?
> 
> Edit:
> Eeew.  95 miles with a traffic jam.   That sounds like a very bad idea.



At least two hours.  You have 3 choices.  South of Philly, through Philly, or North of Philly.

The first and last choices take you out of the way, but might be the wiser choice depending on 76 traffic.

FWIW, I avoid 76 like the plague.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 8, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> At least two hours.  You have 3 choices.  South of Philly, through Philly, or North of Philly.
> 
> The first and last choices take you out of the way, but might be the wiser choice depending on 76 traffic.
> 
> FWIW, I avoid 76 like the plague.



I was toying with grabbing a night there since it looks like I will be at the Comcast Moorestown facility 2 or 3 days per week for the next few months.   When you live 2 miles from the K1 gondola in the winter, a 2 hour ride in traffic doesn't have much appeal.   From here, 2 hours gets me just about anywhere in Vermont except Jay Peak.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 8, 2011)

At the dealership, oil change and rear brakes


----------



## powhunter (Jan 8, 2011)

Bringing the new boards to be mounted...Then work


----------



## Geoff (Jan 8, 2011)

Off the mountain and eating lunch.   Skiing was great for the first 45 minutes until the fresh snow got tracked out.   There isn't enough base to venture off the manmade.   I lost my enthusiasm for Saturday skiing after a few hours when the masses arrived.


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2011)

Making crumb topped cheesecake for my grandmother's 89th birthday party tomorrow.


----------



## Terry (Jan 9, 2011)

Just sitting here reflecting on what a great time we had last night at my friend Bruce "Boogie" Coles birthday party last night. Greg Stump was there, Jeff Coffin was also there and lots of good friends. After we went to the local showing of Legend of AAHHHHS. It is a must see movie for any skier. A lot of history about the ski movie industry in there.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2011)

Ripping out and re- doing everything in the  small powder room off the kitchen ( walls , floors , electrical plumbing , fixtures etc)  , re-doing plumbing &  additional electrical and lighting  in the basement , adding new sump set up and concrete pit work  and new washer /dryer platform area  in the basement ,.

 Wainscotting the kitchen breakfast nook area , adding additional insulation  in the powder  room.  The PR was originally a back entrance and altho double sheathed with a 4inch dead air space in between  "the  sheathing sandwich" , the room is in the NW corner so when the wind is whipping and its 25- 30 below zero it can get a mite cool in there.  The basement is done this past week and we started to rip out the PR


----------



## STREETSKIER (Jan 10, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Ripping out and re- doing everything in the  small powder room off the kitchen ( walls , floors , electrical plumbing , fixtures etc)  , re-doing plumbing &  additional electrical and lighting  in the basement , adding new sump set up and concrete pit work  and new washer /dryer platform area  in the basement ,.
> 
> Wainscotting the kitchen breakfast nook area , adding additional insulation  in the powder  room.  The PR was originally a back entrance and altho double sheathed with a 4inch dead air space in between  "the  sheathing sandwich" , the room is in the NW corner so when the wind is whipping and its 25- 30 below zero it can get a mite cool in there.  The basement is done this past week and we started to rip out the PR


Need a tile guy??


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2011)

watching some ski porn... did a demo of Kastle skis a few weekends ago and the Kastle rep gave me a promo DVD.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2011)

need food, lunch didnt cut it...off to the deli..


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 11, 2011)

Currently, feeling like I'm coming down with something.

And not the good kind of something that is treatable with a chairlift, despite the honkin' storm on its way.


----------



## severine (Jan 11, 2011)

Re-blondeing. It's tough being a girl.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 11, 2011)

Setting up a new PC for one of my co-workers.

Either this particular co-worker or her computer do not approve of me taking vacation days for skiing.

Last year she called my cellphone in a panic while I was on the North Peak Chair at Sunday River because her computer was spontaneously rebooting.

Her hard drive up and died about a half hour ago.

I'm supposed to be out of here at 4:30 and off tomorrow and Thursday... ARRGH...

-w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2011)

still looking for more food, cant stop eating today...had a great workout last night too....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Setting up a new PC for one of my co-workers.
> 
> Either this particular co-worker or her computer do not approve of me taking vacation days for skiing.
> 
> ...



Tell her that she needs to take a vacation too...  There's skiing to be had, this in no time to be messing around with insubordinate computers!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 12, 2011)

thinking of a Plan B for this weekend...we have reservations up at Burke arriving Friday night, skiing Sat/Sun/Mon...lack of crowds and the fact that we've always wanted to ski Burke was no brainer for this MLK weekend....the report from there as of this mornings report wasnt great, 18 out of 45 trails open and most of them are groomed....would rather reschedule and hit it when its fully (or close to) open as possible....my feeling is everywhere else will be a mad house this weekend....dont know what to do....


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2011)

Got some Southwest Stew going in the crock pot, have artisan bread dough out to rise to bake shortly, and mixed up more dough to rise/rest for later in the week...


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

Absolutely going out of my fucking mind.


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2011)

Damnit... my Pampered Chef stoneware just broke in the oven. :angry: They only have a 3-year warranty so I guess I'm SOL.


----------



## Terry (Jan 12, 2011)

Greg said:


> Absolutely going out of my fucking mind.



Me too! Can't wait for quitting time to head to the Mt. Should be awesome tonight.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2011)

Watching the snow fly outside the window at my house as I'm on a conference call


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 12, 2011)

Waiting for the snow to stop so I can go out and clear it off the driveway and the skating rink.  BTW, daytime TV sucks!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 12, 2011)

watching in utter amazement a man getting the snow off his car with a snow shovel, with the metal blade 'down'......hope he has some good compound in the spring to get those scratches out.....idiots...


----------



## WJenness (Jan 12, 2011)

Relaxing after quite the workout on the hill today... What a day. 

-w


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2011)

Wishing I was still skiing those epic conditions from yesterday...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Wishing I was still skiing those epic conditions from yesterday...



+1... besides that I am sitting here feeling sore.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> +1... besides that I am sitting here feeling sore.



I kept dozing off in the middle of a meeting I was just in.  :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I kept dozing off in the middle of a meeting I was just in.  :lol:



I have a meeting in 20 minutes.  Time to load up on caffeine...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2011)

Finishing up the food prep work and getting ready to head for Gillette stadium in a little while!   Go Pats!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2011)

We hadgreat day of sking and running a GS race yesterday . Skied during a pretty good Alberta Clipper and had an "interesting " drive home late last nite . Arrived to find about 8 inches of blower in my driveway which i got to get after i have some breakfast .


Then it's root for "Da Bears " later today


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2011)

AM caffeine loading & packing for Stowe.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 21, 2011)

Trying to encourage the clock to move a little quicker.

45min until the A4 gets pointed North!

-w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 21, 2011)

wrapping up a big deal (its been one hellva month! in a good way) and having an ice cold St. Pauli Girl...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 21, 2011)

Three  days of skiing this week just completed !! 

 Our contractors finished the powder room, basement  and insulating the exterior walls of the house  today 

So we've now got  R 20 in the sidewalls and R 49 in the attic and soffit vents with full  fibreglass vent channels running inside  the attic rafters  up to to the new Coolee stack tower . Just in time for the 30 below zero stuff we're expecting up here this weekend !


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2011)

Watching my plans for the night evaporate. It could still change, but I was supposed to go out to meet a friend later about 30 min away and it's snowing...again.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 22, 2011)

Glass of wine, fire, skis waxed and scraped, getting read to make a nice italian meal,,,, dew tour on


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 22, 2011)

Making arrangements for lodging etc as  me and 5 of my ski buds are hittin up Tremblant for several days this coming week. Yee Haa . We'll be staying in an Inn on the Versant Nord  side


----------



## Geoff (Jan 22, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Glass of wine, fire, skis waxed and scraped, getting read to make a nice italian meal,,,, dew tour on



I watched it live through a telescope and then 15 seconds later on TV.


----------



## darent (Jan 23, 2011)

watching the weather channel and the developing storm coming our way, trying to decide s vermont- n vermont or new hampshire-packed and ready to leave tuesday afternoon


----------



## hammer (Jan 23, 2011)

Catching up on a bit of office work from the week due to commutes/weather.  Later today I'm going to clear a spot in the basement and see if I can get some DIY tuning supplies.


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just about to get off my backside and head outside to sweep off the rink and refinish the ice surface a few more times before this afternoon's skating party.  Also need to dig out the backyard fire pit and get that going so that everyone can stay roasty-toasty.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2011)

Back at work today...from home.  Damn it's cold.


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2011)

Getting ready for school. The book I need for my morning class is at the PO. Boo.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2011)

Just warmed up both cars was 32 below zero here last nite  with 40 below windchill. Still 20 below where at 10 am.  Gotta go out later this am for a Med Center Board mtg -uugh 

Altho it is a great LOOKING day 

 I'm Getting my gear together for a 3 day roadtrip with several ski buddies  to Tremblant later this week. Cold weather gear WILL be needed   --It's Tremblant !!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 24, 2011)

getting a big order out the door and invoiced...checking the pending storm, checking out new tele boards....wondering what to have for lunch....


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2011)

Common area between classes.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2011)

Playing with my new Droid X and packing for my trip to Boston for a convention the next 4 days


----------



## Geoff (Jan 26, 2011)

Condemned to another day as a corporate drone at some Comcast building in south Jersey.


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2011)

Just discovered that my son dumped my contacts down the drain. For the 2nd time in a week. Not too happy.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Condemned to another day as a corporate drone at some Comcast building in south Jersey.



Blue tonight!  Say hi to the Knee-Tow folks for me. :dunce:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 26, 2011)

Waiting for Servpro and our insurance agent to call me back. My wife drove up to Boston this morning and walked into our condo to find a waterfall coming out of the wall. Hoorah.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Waiting for Servpro and our insurance agent to call me back. My wife drove up to Boston this morning and walked into our condo to find a waterfall coming out of the wall. Hoorah.



What's the problem?  People pay tons of money to put waterfalls and stuff in their houses...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What's the problem?  People pay tons of money to put waterfalls and stuff in their houses...



Yeah, but in this case the floor drain doesn't seem to have been installed correctly. Or at all...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah, but in this case the floor drain doesn't seem to have been installed correctly. Or at all...



lol


----------



## WJenness (Jan 26, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Waiting for Servpro and our insurance agent to call me back. My wife drove up to Boston this morning and walked into our condo to find a waterfall coming out of the wall. Hoorah.



Ai Ya...

That sucks man... sorry to hear it.

GL.

-w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 26, 2011)

just met mrs. quattro for lunch...hour long snoshoe in the woods...snowing hard, beautiful back there....next time i'm bringing a bottle of wine in the boda bag


----------



## drjeff (Jan 29, 2011)

Working my way back from the boston seaport area to copley with my head spinning over some stuff that happened tonight


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2011)

Heading out to Blue for Day 20


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 31, 2011)

Waiting for the storm.  : )


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 31, 2011)

About to go wax up


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2011)

Waxed up ready to go but  looks like it'll be on hold for  awhile ----------got a very bad tel call this am - a good  friend of mine in Saratoga called to say his wife passed away yesterday , she was hospitalized Friday --------------Cancer sux


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2011)

Warp, that's awful. :-(

I'm so sorry for you and your friend's loss.

I've lost a couple friends to cancer this past year too... I agree, it totally sucks.

-w


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2011)

Warp, I'm so sorry. 

I'm in bed, sick. Torn between hoping school is canceled tomorrow so I can rest and wanting it to not be canceled because professors are threatening to make us come in for the make-up day--which is scheduled for the Saturday of the AZ Summit at Sugarloaf.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 1, 2011)

having a grilled chicken, fresh mozz and roasted red peppers with a bit of balsamic on a toated italian hero.....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

Going out of my mind hoping that a trip to Magic comes together for tomorrow...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 1, 2011)

severine said:


> Warp, I'm so sorry.
> 
> I'm in bed, sick. Torn between hoping school is canceled tomorrow so I can rest and wanting it to not be canceled because professors are threatening to make us come in for the make-up day--which is scheduled for the Saturday of the AZ Summit at Sugarloaf.



  Thanx Sevie and Wayne -- yeah its a bummer She died WAY b4 her time dammit !

 My heart breaks for her family, her kids are your ages and just great kids. We've known them  all their lives .Their Gramma used to live right next door and we'd spend time with these guys every summer  and during the holidays when they were up here visiting .  Her husband also worked in education and was a hockey puck for BU back in the day .    Sigh  we'll miss her , especially the Queen


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 3, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanx Sevie and Wayne -- yeah its a bummer She died WAY b4 her time dammit !
> 
> My heart breaks for her family, her kids are your ages and just great kids. We've known them  all their lives .Their Gramma used to live right next door and we'd spend time with these guys every summer  and during the holidays when they were up here visiting .  Her husband also worked in education and was a hockey puck for BU back in the day .    Sigh  we'll miss her , especially the Queen



So very sorry for your loss, Warp.  We'll say some prayers for all of you.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2011)

WakeboardMom said:


> So very sorry for your loss, Warp.  We'll say some prayers for all of you.



 Thanks WBM , Prayers are always a good thing !


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 8, 2011)

Noticing the airport in Las Vegas is kind of a dump.


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2011)

Reading John Stuart Mill's _Utilitarianism_ and trying to write a paper.

Have fun, wa-loaf!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Noticing the airport in Las Vegas is kind of a dump.



Most folks either just want to spend 2 seconds in there on their way to the strip or are too hungover from their time on the strip to notice I've found :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2011)

just hung up the phone after 15 minutes of listening to muzak waiting for a conf call that never started.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2011)

Searching ebay for a GS suit for my daughter


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2011)

Corporate funded happy hour :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 8, 2011)

Chillin at Trekchick and Philpugs pad in Reno.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Corporate funded happy hour :beer:


Why am I not surprised I'm the 1st one here???


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Chillin at Trekchick and Philpugs pad in Reno.



Yay! Give them hugs for me! 

Just back from spending way too much money for my sister's baby shower. Paper is still not written. Kids are insane.


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 9, 2011)

Chillin with friends after a great dinner.


----------



## marcski (Feb 9, 2011)

Having lunch just got done hiking and skiing this 4 times:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> Having lunch just got done hiking and skiing this 4 times:



Marc NOW i'm green with envy -- AWESOME  shot    Enjoy !!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 9, 2011)

Waiting for Wa-Loaf to get back here with some of his buddies.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm in Denver.  It's 6am.   I had to get up for a 4am conference call with Taiwan and Quebec.   The call lasted an hour.   I spent the next hour creating a few emails from work created from the call.  I was kind of hung over from the 3 martinis last night but the 1L bottle of Fiji water seems to have done the trick.   

I now have to put together a PowerPoint deck for a 1 hour presentation this afternoon.   Then sit through a day of meetings.

This work stuff is highly overrated.   If it were light out, I could see the snow covered front range out the window.   I should be skiing instead of sitting through a day of meetings.  Life was much better when I was unemployed and skiing every day.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 10, 2011)

we should start working when we are 60, spend our youth playing when our bodies can take the beatings...its all backwards!!!!

just got back from Milford, CT....we just purchased another data center from a large retail chain downsizing..this is our 3rd from this company...its a hellva deal!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Just back from a super day of skiing with my RED group , all fresh pow left ungroomed on several trails  , no lift lines , we did 23 runs and called it a day .


----------



## marcski (Feb 10, 2011)

About to drive down big cottonwood canyon....fun day at Solitude.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from a super day of skiing with my RED group , all fresh pow left ungroomed on several trails  , no lift lines , we did 23 runs and called it a day .



I'm guessing those were 23 "high-speed" runs?

Anyway, I'm off to meetings in Philly today.  Hope to back around 3.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 11, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm guessing those were 23 "high-speed" runs?
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to meetings in Philly today.  Hope to back around 3.



Rooter -- U Da Man !!  U Know THEY were 

Where u rippin next ?

Me and the RED group may be hitting up Tremblant again next week for a roadshow , then i'm headin to Gore and meet up with my son and grandson for Prez Weekend 

 Queen and i are  Off to the  Gym --

Have fun Rooter - i KNOW u will


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rooter -- U Da Man !!  U Know THEY were
> 
> Where u rippin next ?
> 
> ...



Weekend with the Blue Crew, then off to Mount Snow for a romantic getaway.


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 11, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from a super day of skiing with my RED group , all fresh pow left ungroomed on several trails  , no lift lines , we did 23 runs and called it a day .



Thinking how awesome it is that WD is ripping it up!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 11, 2011)

Trekchick said:


> Thinking how awesome it is that WD is ripping it up!



TC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

awesome----------------- girl  where ya been ??         Surfin da big pow playground no doubt , hostin' the WA-loafster and his crew.   Say  Ru the premier  " bootfitress" in  the hood yet   ?

Question : U on those huge rockered suckas ??  If so  how do they handle on the groomed ? Can an old fart like me use em as a rip stick ?

Have phun i KNOW u will 

Warp


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 11, 2011)

Getting ready to go to the High School hockey game of the year.  Morris Knolls v. Randolph.  It's affectionately called the Blackout because all the Knolls fans wear black.  All the Randolph fans wear white.  Teams met in Dec and played to a 2-2 tie.  MK rated #8 and Randolph like #10.  Go Knolls, Fly like an Eagle.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2011)

Still at work...  WTF?!?!?!  I should be skiing right now... :-?


----------



## marcski (Feb 11, 2011)

Lying down.  Too tired to go downstairs and get a nice cold beer....  

I love Alta.  How can I convince my wife to move to SLC?? 








[


----------



## HD333 (Feb 11, 2011)

Enjoying a Tuckerman Pale Ale in front of the fire.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 11, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Enjoying a Tuckerman Pale Ale in front of the fire.



Wish I was ay home in front of the fire with a fine pale ale, instead I'm at work finishing up some billboard commercials for air tomorrow.... in about 2 hours i'll be just where you are with the pale ale and a 85 pound bernese mountain dog in my lap.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2011)

back from seeing True Grit. i liked it.


----------



## planb420 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sitting in Studio A about to do some NBA Tonight, then home to dream of turns a Ski Sundown tomorrow as well as the Vertical Challenge!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 13, 2011)

Making garlic herb chicken cornish hens.... mashed taters Fresh bisciuts and garlic sauteed spinach.


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2011)

marcski said:


> Lying down.  Too tired to go downstairs and get a nice cold beer....
> 
> I love Alta.  How can I convince my wife to move to SLC??
> 
> ...


That is an unreal photo! Beautiful!

In bed. I'm exhausted. Been a long weekend and while I should be doing homework, I think I'll go to sleep instead.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 14, 2011)

heading to the gym , looks like this weather rollercoaster has us on the sidelines for a few days


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2011)

Watching rebraodcast of the Men's Supercombined from the Alpine World Chamionships in Garmisch, Germany


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 15, 2011)

1230am and up with a sick 5 yr old,,,,,,


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 1230am and up with a sick 5 yr old,,,,,,



Bummer, hope they feel better soon. I feel you pain; 3:30am Monday morning I woke up to the sounds of my 3 year old throwing up outside my bedroom door...


----------



## hammer (Feb 15, 2011)

Finishing taxes so that I can send them into IDOC...college financial aid documentation requirements are a real pain.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 15, 2011)

after getting the 5 yr old to sleep at 2am, the 8yr old came running into our room complaining she was hot, got her med'ed up, but just tossed cookies at 730am.....wife is home with both of em, I'm at work keeping clear.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 15, 2011)

Just found out that I'm going to have to let two long-term contractors go today.  It's a damn shame, because they both were doing excellent work.  I know that at least one of them was hoping it would turn into a full-time position, but that's not going to be the case.


----------



## severine (Feb 15, 2011)

Procrastinating. I need to clean the house and study for Calculus. I'm playing around with my blog instead... but even there, I'm not doing what I should be, which is writing another post. Because that requires baking and I don't feel like it today.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 15, 2011)

on with MasterCard and Quickbooks, everyone pointing the finger the other way as to why it says my transactions have been downloaded, but they are no where to be found and the stamp says "last down load Oct 2010"


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Just washed my foot, now off to the foot doctor to have her check out what I think is an ingrown toe nail.



Dammit, a year later and the ingrown toe nail back, same toe, same nail. 3 pm appointment to let then try again.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Dammit, a year later and the ingrown toe nail back, same toe, same nail. 3 pm appointment to let then try again.



Are you sure it's not a different nail on the same toe?  Did you wash your feet again this time?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Are you sure it's not a different nail on the same toe?  Did you wash your feet again this time?



I guess it would be a continuation of the original nail. No washing it this time, let them smell my sweaty foot so maybe they will make sure it doesn't come back this time!


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Dammit, a year later and the ingrown toe nail back, same toe, same nail. 3 pm appointment to let then try again.





o3jeff said:


> I guess it would be a continuation of the original nail. No washing it this time, let them smell my sweaty foot so maybe they will make sure it doesn't come back this time!



Dude, I think you have a problem. 

BTW, have I told you lately how much I hate Calculus?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 16, 2011)

trying to line up a cargo van rental for pickup this afternoon....4am wheels up to Boston and straight back..dropping off a ton of network gear to a client, just picked it up this morning from NYC....


----------



## WJenness (Feb 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Dammit, a year later and the ingrown toe nail back, same toe, same nail. 3 pm appointment to let then try again.



Bolt cutters.

No more toe.

No more toenail.

No more ingrown toenail.

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Bolt cutters.
> 
> No more toe.
> 
> ...



Possibly might some balance issues then....


----------



## WJenness (Feb 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Possibly might some balance issues then....



Could always cut one off the other foot too...

you know... just so things even out.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Could always cut one off the other foot too...
> 
> you know... just so things even out.
> 
> -w



Like


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Me and my  B-I-L Had a free passes today for Snow Ridge, so we hit the slopes .this am . 


Haven't been to the Ridge  in 4 yrs an dits under new mgt .

Great day, 25 high speed runs in a nice soft pow /pp base we had first turns today it was super,  nice mix of groomed and natural today  . No lift lines all day and altho small it is one continuous fairly steep  headwall 500 vert , no breaks in the falline at all .So  the action is great for getting ready for some bigger stuff later this coming week at Tremblant


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2011)

Eating a turkey burger with colby-jack, bacon and avocado and listening on the phone about the fun day my family had on the hill at Mount Snow today while I was at work


----------



## hammer (Feb 16, 2011)

Finishing packing for trip to UT tomorrow...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 17, 2011)

Changed our plans last nite NO Tremblant trip this week --- we are  leaving tomorrow and meeting up with my son and his family and skiing Gore for 4 days starting saturday . We booked a nice  2br suite with LR and service kitchen . We also may get in a side trip to West Mtn nearby the place we rented


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Dammit, a year later and the ingrown toe nail back, same toe, same nail. 3 pm appointment to let then try again.





bvibert said:


> Are you sure it's not a different nail on the same toe?  Did you wash your feet again this time?





o3jeff said:


> I guess it would be a continuation of the original nail. No washing it this time, let them smell my sweaty foot so maybe they will make sure it doesn't come back this time!





severine said:


> Dude, I think you have a problem.
> 
> BTW, have I told you lately how much I hate Calculus?





WJenness said:


> Bolt cutters.
> 
> No more toe.
> 
> ...





o3jeff said:


> Possibly might some balance issues then....





WJenness said:


> Could always cut one off the other foot too...
> 
> you know... just so things even out.
> 
> -w





bvibert said:


> Like



False alarm, the nail was just getting real thick on the side and growing downward into my toe causing discomfort, after some digging, cutting and grinding and a little blood, I should be all set.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> False alarm, the nail was just getting real thick on the side and growing downward into my toe causing discomfort, after some digging, cutting and grinding and a little blood, I should be all set.



Oh good... can't wait to go to lunch now...


----------



## 180 (Feb 17, 2011)

Packing up the family for a week in Tahoe.  Alpine Meadows Saturday and then Squaw and 5 days at Heavenly.  Alpine just got 3 feet last night!


----------



## dmc (Feb 17, 2011)

180 said:


> Packing up the family for a week in Tahoe.  Alpine Meadows Saturday and then Squaw and 5 days at Heavenly.  Alpine just got 3 feet last night!




Dude... They are getting SLAMMMMMMMMMED right now... Good timing!!! WOOOHOO!!

I'll hold down the fort while your gone...


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> False alarm, the nail was just getting real thick on the side and growing downward into my toe causing discomfort, after some digging, cutting and grinding and a little blood, I should be all set.



Yummy. Did you do that yourself or the doc?

On that note... I'm going to bake something. Not so sure I want to eat it now though...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2011)

severine said:


> Yummy. Did you do that yourself or the doc?
> 
> On that note... I'm going to bake something. Not so sure I want to eat it now though...



The doctor did the work,  It hurt too much when I examined it at home and I don't have the proper tools other than a Dremel.


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> The doctor did the work,  It hurt too much when I examined it at home and I don't have the proper tools other than a Dremel.



Proper tools? Bah! Ask Brian about his at-home skin tag removal.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2011)

severine said:


> Proper tools? Bah! Ask Brian about his at-home skin tag removal.



Pfft, everyone has a razor blade or a pair of scissors!

And did he do a how to video?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 17, 2011)

back in office, was wheels up at 5am from LI to Boston (Needham), 45 min with client, wheels up at 915 from Needham back to LI..... 450miles round trip ....


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 17, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> back in office, was wheels up at 5am from LI to Boston (Needham), 45 min with client, wheels up at 915 from Needham back to LI..... 450miles round trip ....




; )  I just go up and down route 93.  My wheels never go up.  I feel like such a loser.  ; )


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 18, 2011)

Just got in from work! skiied creek this morning from 9 till 12 figuring I had a easy night at work that was originally set. I took a 2 hour nap and went to work only to find out the s..t had hit the fan... worked til 2:30am! a bit tired. nite.


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2011)

Just finished baking 2 different kinds of cookies. 3rd type goes into the oven in an hour. Guess I'll read some Shakespeare in between...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 19, 2011)

severine said:


> Just finished baking 2 different kinds of cookies. 3rd type goes into the oven in an hour. Guess I'll read some Shakespeare in between...



Did somebody say cookies?


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did somebody say cookies?



That always gets your attention, doesn't it? Bring your girl down to the art gallery tonight and you can try some.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm upset and grumbly...

Some punk broke into my car while it was parked at my apartment this evening...

They must have been looking for electronics to sell quickly... They took the two iPods from my glovebox and left everything else.

i'm happy they didn't trash my car (no broken windows / slashed seats, etc.) or take anything else (my skis, CDs, GPS, etc.)... but I'm still annoyed.

Grumble.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2011)

That really sucks Wayne! I'm glad to hear they didn't trash your car at least...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2011)

Getting ready for my 6 th day of skiing in a row !!   3 GREAT days at Gore   pics will follow later sometime , 'nother day at West Mtn  and now we're at Titus for past 2 days -- eventually we'll get home  :>)

All but saturday were Blubird days with very good conditions . The skiing at Gore and Titus has been Fabulous -

-  For my  $$$Gore trumps Tremblant NOW .  they opened up a BRAND new side this past weekend and now have  NINE sides on FOUR Mountains. Looks like serious  money is being spent there too for base development homes and condos  

At my age  Boy its a damn good thing i've been in th egym 3 days a week for past yr and half since the heart attack  This past 6 days have demonstrated what being in shape means


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Getting ready for my 6 th day of skiing in a row !!   3 GREAT days at Gore   pics will follow later sometime , 'nother day at West Mtn  and now we're at Titus for past 2 days -- eventually we'll get home  :>)
> 
> All but saturday were Blubird days with very good conditions . The skiing at Gore and Titus has been Fabulous -
> 
> ...



Forgot to mention for you Glade lovers ---- There are 12-19 glades on the 4 mtns   i forgot the exact number will look it up in their puff pieces == but plenty of glades


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 23, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Forgot to mention for you Glade lovers ---- There are 12-19 glades on the 4 mtns   i forgot the exact number will look it up in their puff pieces == but plenty of glades



Hope you left some snow at Gore... I'll be there Saturday


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Hope you left some snow at Gore... I'll be there Saturday



Smart move doc !! Gore has MORE . Can't wait to go back


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Just pulled into the parking lot at Blue.


----------



## Terry (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got home from another night session at Shawnee Peak and sitting down with a cold beer.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2011)

Sitting at work wondering if my basement is dry, Never had water in it in the 4 years I've been there and hoping that doesn't change.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Sitting at work wondering if my basement is dry, Never had water in it in the 4 years I've been there and hoping that doesn't change.



Got good gutters?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Got good gutters?



Good gutters and the out pipes divert the water pretty far from the foundation. What concerns me is that the next door neighbor has a water problem and her basement is only a few feet lower than mine. The only good thing is that the soil is very sandy and drains well.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 25, 2011)

just back from the gym 

Had a freaking stupid thing happen yesterday  .

 I was loading some stuff into the car and changing my glasses at the same time and had my car keys in my hand and when i put my glasses on i STABBED myself right in the freaking eyeball with a damn key  , i'm ok  now  put some Refresh Tears in but man that sucker hurt and my  eyeball was red yesterday . Today it's 95 % better -- damn got to stop multi-tasking


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 25, 2011)

wrapping up some things, hitting the pool at 2 for a good hour and 3600 yards, then taking the 430 train into NYC, meeting a few buddies at NYAC for a few pints/dinner, back on the 1115 train home....hope the rain stops..


----------



## marcski (Feb 25, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> just back from the gym
> 
> Had a freaking stupid thing happen yesterday  .
> 
> I was loading some stuff into the car and changing my glasses at the same time and had my car keys in my hand and when i put my glasses on i STABBED myself right in the freaking eyeball with a damn key  , i'm ok  now  put some Refresh Tears in but man that sucker hurt and my  eyeball was red yesterday . Today it's 95 % better -- damn got to stop multi-tasking




Warp.....glasses go over the eyes...not in them!  

I hope you're acuity returns tout de suite!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 25, 2011)

marcski said:


> Warp.....glasses go over the eyes...not in them!
> 
> I hope you're acuity returns tout de suite!



Mai Oui   my man


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2011)

Waiting for simple syrup to cool so I can start making Pineapple-Toasted Coconut Gelato.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2011)

Thinking I'm doing things right if my daughter threw a mini tantrum because it was time to leave the hill this afternoon.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2011)

watching coverage of the oscar's red carpet


----------



## WJenness (Feb 27, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Thinking I'm doing things right if my daughter threw a mini tantrum because it was time to leave the hill this afternoon.



Nice!

Good work wa-loaf.

About to hop in the shower... worked up a bit of a sweat skiing Loon today. (TR later).

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> watching coverage of the oscar's red carpet



Your man card has been revoked!


----------



## Terry (Feb 28, 2011)

Sitting here reminiscing about what an awesome weekend we had. Skiing stuff that was untouched all year.Great runs with great friends. My face still hurts from grinning and laughing so much!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 28, 2011)

just got back from the new EMS store here on LI (not really new, just changed location) nice store, cool vibe and layout....


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2011)

Philosophy in t-minus 10 minutes.


----------



## adamh (Feb 28, 2011)

Daydreaming about Attitash yesterday, the best ski day i've had in a long time. Perfect temp, perfect powdery conditions, NO LINES. Just crushed Attitash/Bear all day long non-stop. 

Our first run, the three of us stopped halfway down, just looked at each other and started laughing.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Thinking I'm doing things right if my daughter threw a mini tantrum because it was time to leave the hill this afternoon.



That's awesome!  I had the same thoughts when my son did the same thing when I told him that we couldn't go back up to the top of the mountain yesterday.  It's a great feeling!


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That's awesome!  I had the same thoughts when my son did the same thing when I told him that we couldn't go back up to the top of the mountain yesterday.  It's a great feeling!



He asked today if we're going skiing tomorrow, too.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2011)

Not looking forward to the 5+ hour dental political meeting I have this afternoon where the topic of discussion is how to/should we/does it really matter if we try and restructure the entire governance structure of my state's dental society and the 20+ local dental societies throughout CT   I forsee that I'm going to need plenty of caffienated beverages for this one!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 2, 2011)

checking all weather sites, getting a grasp on the weekends weather...


----------



## John W (Mar 4, 2011)

Quattro.....  Any good feedback from the weather sites???  The I see that you are from LI so you have the same problem I have from queens.  Getting up to where the powder is, is not very easy to do.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 4, 2011)

not this weekend, tomorrow may be ok, but sunday washout....made the decision to stay put this weekend and hit next sat/sun/mon...pull the kids outta school for the day


----------



## 180 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thinking about 2 weeks ago at this time I was on a plane west....


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2011)

I need to hydrate. Going out tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2011)

severine said:


> I need to hydrate. Going out tonight.



TN in Plainville?


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> TN in Plainville?


Touch My Cousin at Mad Murphy's in Middletown.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 4, 2011)

Middletown, my old stompin' grounds...grew up in Glastonbury, HS at Xavier in Middletown.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 4, 2011)

This weekend we're Hosting a buddy from downstate who lost his wife last month-- pretty sad and sudden  .  He's an ex-puck  so we're Gonna take in some  hs hockey sectionals-----  that's why i skied yesterday.

Hopefully we can bring  back a little sunshine into his life this weekend


----------



## marcski (Mar 4, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> This weekend we're Hosting a buddy from downstate who lost his wife last month-- pretty sad and sudden  .  He's an ex-puck  so we're Gonna take in some  hs hockey sectionals-----  that's why i skied yesterday.
> 
> Hopefully we can bring  back a little sunshine into his life this weekend



You're a good man, Warp!  Make him smile!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 4, 2011)

coming to grips that we're not skiing tomorrow....


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 5, 2011)

Heading out to Blue.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2011)

marcski said:


> You're a good man, Warp!  Make him smile!!



Marc -- Thank you i really appreciate it . My heart bleeds for my friend , 

We had a great time last nite and today at the games , many laffs , he - re-acquainted with a few  former buds up here  . Lots of old Jocks  "busting on each other " going on .The  Queen made some awesome meals. He's out right now , seeing some other folks so i had a chance to write this .

I KNOW how devastated i'd be if i lost the Queen - and i KNOW with certainty that this guy would have done the same  for me .  

Gotta help your buds--- i firmly BELIEVE we are our brother's keeper .

Marc  UR one good guy man -- thanks again !


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking out at the back yard lawn....which is now a small pond.


----------



## severine (Mar 7, 2011)

Just finished celebrating National Cereal Day with a bowl of Lucky Charms.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2011)

severine said:


> Just finished celebrating National Cereal Day with a bowl of Lucky Charms.



Leave some for me!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2011)

Just bought some skis.


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Just bought some skis.



Yay! 

Sitting in my car in the parking garage at school, using my mobile hotspot to get online. Lame, I know.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Just Back from the gym ,  since the Queen is volunteering today in the Medical Center gift shop i went for a ride in the Saab--------------  a beautiful sunny day here along the St Lawrence, It's sugarin season here now -yumm


----------



## WJenness (Mar 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Just bought some skis.



What did you get?

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2011)

WJenness said:


> What did you get?
> 
> -w



A demo pair of 184 Salomon Enduro's. Hopefully I'll have them in time for Sugarloaf.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2011)

UPS just delivered my new Red  n' Silver  Giro Streif helmet --------------Dork that i am i went and tried  it right on with both my Red and Black Jackets

 What a  tool --  I need my back to stop hurtin'  so ican get outta here and SKI dammit .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> A demo pair of 184 Salomon Enduro's. Hopefully I'll have them in time for Sugarloaf.



Rockin the rockered eh Wa ? -  good 4 u !!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> UPS just delivered my new Red  n' Silver  Giro Streif helmet --------------Dork that i am i went and tried  it right on with both my Red and Black Jackets
> 
> What a  tool --  I need my back to stop hurtin'  so ican get outta here and SKI dammit .


Ha!  UPS just delivered me a new jacket and pants.  First thing I did was to try them both on.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rockin the rockered eh Wa ? -  good 4 u !!



Not really, they have a little early rise on the tip, but are a solid rocket on the groomers. 84 waist so I'm planning on making them my everyday ski for the most part. I now have 70, 84, and 94 width ski's.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Not really, they have a little early rise on the tip, but are a solid rocket on the groomers. 84 waist so I'm planning on making them my everyday ski for the most part. I now have 70, 84, and 94 width ski's.



 Yeah ?? U gonna race with em ?  i'd be interested in your reactions on the hardpack and edge hold.  Given the waist width and slight rocker it must be pretty decent on crud ?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Ha!  UPS just delivered me a new jacket and pants.  First thing I did was to try them both on.



Geez Root i'm glad to hear that   . makes me feel like lees of a dork 

The Queen came home caught me muggin in da mirror and just shook her head - LMAO


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah ?? U gonna race with em ?  i'd be interested in your reactions on the hardpack and edge hold.  Given the waist width and slight rocker it must be pretty decent on crud ?



Race them? No way. The Progressors with a 70 waist are my race skis (thought I'm thinking about replacing those). I demoed the Enduro's last Spring and they were really stable, easy to turn, and rocked the crud so I want to make them my daily driver. The Watea 94's are for touring and powder days.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2011)

Booking flights to Vegas for a convention later this year   I love Vegas!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 15, 2011)

Safety meeting at Blue. Snow is so soft today!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2011)

Watching American Idol.  i've got no talent so shouldn't say anything but these people suck.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> False alarm, the nail was just getting real thick on the side and growing downward into my toe causing discomfort, after some digging, cutting and grinding and a little blood, I should be all set.



I was right, it was another ingrown nail... Stubbed my toe the other day and ended up in some serious pain. Trip to the toe doctor Tuesday and she ended up removing 3/8" piece of nail and did a pretty good hack job on my toe to get it out. Should be all set now.


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

Packing bags for skiing! Oh and finishing up email @ work, entering in timecards for the week.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

Getting the kids ready to head over to Sundown for a couple hours.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 26, 2011)

shredding @ Ski Sundown of course.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 26, 2011)

Drinking and watching Rangers hockey game


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2011)

SNL and working on my screenplay for my Film Writing course. 6 pages done tonight...not bad.


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

Working, working, working!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 28, 2011)

Just Back from 3 hr  Medical Center Board Mtg -- but fantastic luncheon served


----------



## hammer (Mar 28, 2011)

Negotiating on the price of a new vehicle by e-mail...getting close...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 28, 2011)

workin' and looking for some seasonal lodging options for either pico or bromley


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

hammer said:


> Negotiating on the price of a new vehicle by e-mail...getting close...



That's the only way to buy a car now a days.


----------



## hammer (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> That's the only way to buy a car now a days.


We just came to agreement...new car for the DW and she's :-D.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

hammer said:


> Negotiating on the price of a new vehicle by e-mail...getting close...





o3jeff said:


> That's the only way to buy a car now a days.



I didn't know that was even possible?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I didn't know that was even possible?



That's how I bought my last couple cars. You don't need to feel guilty getting up to walk out of their office or have them holding you keys hostage after the test drive your trade in so you can't leave. Also saves a lot of time shopping around for the best deal since the dealers list their inventory online.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> That's how I bought my last couple cars. You don't need to feel guilty getting up to walk out of their office or have them holding you keys hostage after the test drive your trade in so you can't leave. Also saves a lot of time shopping around for the best deal since the dealers list their inventory online.



Good to know!


----------



## hammer (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> That's how I bought my last couple cars. You don't need to feel guilty getting up to walk out of their office or have them holding you keys hostage after the test drive your trade in so you can't leave. Also saves a lot of time shopping around for the best deal since the dealers list their inventory online.


We did a combination...walked in and started to work though details and then closed the deal online.  I needed to go back and check the numbers so I wasn't willing to agree to anything at the dealership.  No trade-in so no worries about keeping our car hostage.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

hammer said:


> We did a combination...walked in and started to work though details and then closed the deal online.  I needed to go back and check the numbers so I wasn't willing to agree to anything at the dealership.  No trade-in so no worries about keeping our car hostage.



What did you get?


----------



## hammer (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What did you get?


2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee...we really like the vehicle, especially after being able to rent one for a few days in UT.  Wanted something that could do some towing and still get us around in style without being too big.


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2011)

Library. Working on a Philosophy paper.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Listening to the new album by Israel Nash Gripka, "Barn Doors And Concrete Floors", being released tomorrow.

Recorded in a barn in the Catskills.

And the guy skis.

http://www.israelgripka.com/


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Leaving work!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 29, 2011)

About to start NIT Basketball wraps @ the world wide leader from 7-11pm, then some College Basketball Final.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

I found out Kraft Mac & Cheese made a commercial from a tweet I made earlier today. They're going to air it during Conan tonight on TBS. I guess 11:36PM? I don't have TBS so I won't see it there, but it's still cool.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2011)

Put a trailer hitch on the car for the bike rack.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

At the in laws for pasta and meatballs... Him!

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2011)

watchin the Yanks beat up the Tigers then NC2a's baby !!


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Meant to say yum above, stupid autocomplete


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 2, 2011)

Manga  Nick , Manga !!

Pasta n'Anything one of old Warpie's staples


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 2, 2011)

Taking dad and step-mom out to dinner.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 2, 2011)

watching trailer park boys and making a digornio!! and also keeping my dog calm by playing 'one for me, one for you'  tonight we are sharing all natural veggie straws!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Black Russians


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2011)

severine said:


> I found out Kraft Mac & Cheese made a commercial from a tweet I made earlier today. They're going to air it during Conan tonight on TBS. I guess 11:36PM? I don't have TBS so I won't see it there, but it's still cool.



That's awesome, is it on youtube or something? How did they make a commercial from a tweet?


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> That's awesome, is it on youtube or something? How did they make a commercial from a tweet?



They were looking for tweets mentioning mac & cheese and then the ones they liked, they'd send you a message letting you know they may make it into a commercial (with your permission). I don't know the whole back story but the deal was that they were making commercials in less than 24 hours inspired by what was being said on Twitter. Mine came out less than 6 hrs after they contacted me about the tweet and it was the only one I saw on Twitter that said it would be aired on TV. Maybe there were others on TV, I don't know, but the other messages they posted just said the commercials were on their FB page. 

Here it is:


Silly, but I got a couple new followers on Twitter after it. Coincidence? No clue.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 3, 2011)

severine said:


> They were looking for tweets mentioning mac & cheese and then the ones they liked, they'd send you a message letting you know they may make it into a commercial (with your permission). I don't know the whole back story but the deal was that they were making commercials in less than 24 hours inspired by what was being said on Twitter. Mine came out less than 6 hrs after they contacted me about the tweet and it was the only one I saw on Twitter that said it would be aired on TV. Maybe there were others on TV, I don't know, but the other messages they posted just said the commercials were on their FB page.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...



Lol... pretty cute...

I'm relaxing and watching the first Sunday night baseball game of the season.

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2011)

What did your tweet say?


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What did your tweet say?



The whole tweet was: "Damnit! Now I want mac & cheese!" 

For obvious reasons, they edited it slightly. A few food bloggers and I were talking about mac & cheese at something like 9:30AM. They apparently thought that was the gem of the conversation. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2011)

severine said:


> They were looking for tweets mentioning mac & cheese and then the ones they liked, they'd send you a message letting you know they may make it into a commercial (with your permission). I don't know the whole back story but the deal was that they were making commercials in less than 24 hours inspired by what was being said on Twitter. Mine came out less than 6 hrs after they contacted me about the tweet and it was the only one I saw on Twitter that said it would be aired on TV. Maybe there were others on TV, I don't know, but the other messages they posted just said the commercials were on their FB page.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...



That is so cool 

That definitely belongs on a resume. :highfive:


----------



## redalienx11 (Apr 5, 2011)

currently sitting in the quito airport nursing a hangover and trying to not let my big toenail fall off.


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2011)

Prepping for a meeting. Yahoo!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2011)

Getting ready to crank the axe ! Gonna get the Gibson out for a workout , we're traveling to the Boston region grandkids in a week or so will be doing some jammin with my 14 yr old  grandson  who's a serious Drum Monkey  and his dad a helluva good axeman and keyboardist in his own rite. 

This is always a hoot and the neighbors there are usually up for it too


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2011)

Laundry, investigating how to borrow ebooks on my new Nook Color, and then I really need to do some dishes and tidy up. Shower.


----------



## krisskis (Apr 6, 2011)

3:49 am and working hard  (not really)


----------



## ski stef (Apr 6, 2011)

Out for a walk


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2011)

Getting ready to head down to New Castle, DE. XC60 is getting its 22.5K service today so I have the new S60 T6 as a loaner. Sweet ride. Similar to mine, but with 19 more hp and about 1000lbs lighter.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Getting ready to head down to New Castle, DE. XC60 is getting its 22.5K service today so I have the new S60 T6 as a loaner. Sweet ride. Similar to mine, but with 19 more hp and about 1000lbs lighter.



Wow, your putting some miles on that thing. I just rolled 1800 on the Acura in 6 months!


----------



## hammer (Apr 6, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Getting ready to head down to New Castle, DE. XC60 is getting its 22.5K service today so I have the new S60 T6 as a loaner. Sweet ride. Similar to mine, but with 19 more hp and about 1000lbs lighter.


I had an S60 T6 on Monday as a loaner while my S40 was in for its 30K service.  Real nice car...better seats than the S40 (not that I'm complaining) and updated electronics.  The T6 engine is a real kick in the pants on this car, bit of turbo lag but once they get spooling then watch out.

It was a good thing they didn't have this car when I was shopping, would have been difficult to pass on it (too expensive).

I also put some miles on my Volvo...average 16-17K/year.  The 22 mile commutes add up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 6, 2011)

Heading to the Gym  for me and the Queen in an hr , then some more guitar work>feelin  the need to  boot up the effects processor  and crank out some  serious Metal today. Yep the Queen will "off campus"  later so we can  turn UP the sounds


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2011)

conf call


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Wow, your putting some miles on that thing. I just rolled 1800 on the Acura in 6 months!





hammer said:


> I had an S60 T6 on Monday as a loaner while my S40 was in for its 30K service.  Real nice car...better seats than the S40 (not that I'm complaining) and updated electronics.  The T6 engine is a real kick in the pants on this car, bit of turbo lag but once they get spooling then watch out.
> 
> It was a good thing they didn't have this car when I was shopping, would have been difficult to pass on it (too expensive).
> 
> I also put some miles on my Volvo...average 16-17K/year.  The 22 mile commutes add up.


The seats in the S60 are very similar to my XC, but it feels like the headrests are softer in the S60.  I find using Tiptronic shifting helps with the turbo lag, which is slightly less in the S60 under normal driving conditions.

Yeah, I can really rack up some miles between work and skiing.  I don't mind though.


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

Just did a nice 5 mile lunchtime jog. Nice to be able to run again outdoors and break up the day!.


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2011)

Movie research and working on my script. 26 pages now...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 7, 2011)

getting back into work mode, just got back from a nice little trip to Disney with the kids....frozen ****tails poolside at the Polynesian.....mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> getting back into work mode, just got back from a nice little trip to Disney with the kids....frozen ****tails poolside at the Polynesian.....mmmmmmmmmmm


Did you self-edit or did the site's software think you were trying to say a dirty word? LOL!

I'm still trying to wake up. Feeling really lazy today. It's been a hectic week.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Trying to recover from my good treadmill session this morning of 4 miles with 1 mile negative split intervals.

I'm thinking that I'm going to be a bit sore tomorrow even before I start bashing some spring bumps at Mount Snow


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Trying to recover from my good treadmill session this morning of 4 miles with 1 mile negative split intervals.
> 
> I'm thinking that I'm going to be a bit sore tomorrow even before I start bashing some spring bumps at Mount Snow



It's so nice out, what are you doing on the treadmill?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> It's so nice out, what are you doing on the treadmill?



My wife was off in the pool at the local YMCA with her swim team for a 6AM practice,  so I get to stay at home with the kids while they're still sleeping Monday, Wednesday and Friday AM's.  So even though the treadmill isn't my favorite thing, especially in the warm weather months, it's still a much better workout than and extra hour of sleep 3 monrings a week


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2011)

The Queen and i  did a 4 mile walk last nite  and r  heading to the gym this am . 

We are now in twice daily 2.5 mile power walk routine  and the gym 3/times a week . Gotta stay in shape


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2011)

drjeff said:


> My wife was off in the pool at the local YMCA with her swim team for a 6AM practice,  so I get to stay at home with the kids while they're still sleeping Monday, Wednesday and Friday AM's.  So even though the treadmill isn't my favorite thing, especially in the warm weather months, it's still a much better workout than and extra hour of sleep 3 monrings a week



Way to get after it Doc -- staying focused on conditioning pays huge dividends especially as Mid-life and later Mid life  ( Me) rolls around .  

I'd Rather Burn Out then Rust Out -


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Way to get after it Doc -- staying focused on conditioning pays huge dividends especially as Mid-life and later Mid life  ( Me) rolls around .
> 
> I'd Rather Burn Out then Rust Out -



Not to mention Warp that I was "dumb" enough to sign up for Tough Mudder (http://toughmudder.com/events/new-england/) at Mount Snow which is 4 weeks from tomorrow, and while I fully expect to get muddied, bruised, cut, frozen, electrocuted and possibly even mildly burned over the course of the 8+ miles  ,  I'm going to finish that sucker!  So I'm trying to be as physically ready for it as possible!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 8, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Not to mention Warp that I was "dumb" enough to sign up for Tough Mudder (http://toughmudder.com/events/new-england/) at Mount Snow which is 4 weeks from tomorrow, and while I fully expect to get muddied, bruised, cut, frozen, electrocuted and possibly even mildly burned over the course of the 8+ miles  ,  I'm going to finish that sucker!  So I'm trying to be as physically ready for it as possible!



We just had a local father and son team do well in theTough Mudder World  event held in Georgia  a couple of weeks ago . Dude was fantastic shape , the kid is a collegiate track  n' field star . One difficult event -- good luck doc  " wallow in the slime " like a big AZ snake


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 8, 2011)

wrapping up a few big deals....PO's on the way
ordering a SUP
heading out for a lunch time swim (2850 yds)


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> We just had a local father and son team do well in theTough Mudder World  event held in Georgia  a couple of weeks ago . Dude was fantastic shape , the kid is a collegiate track  n' field star . One difficult event -- good luck doc  " wallow in the slime " like a big AZ snake



Right now Warp, the thing about TM that has me the most anxious, is that fact that BOTH of the ponds where the main water features are still have 12"+ of ice on them!   Those are going to be one mighty refreshing swim when I hit that water!   :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2011)

Fenway!

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## WJenness (Apr 8, 2011)

Nick said:


> Fenway!
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk



GO SOX!

-w

p.s. Randomly noticed you're in Uxbridge... I'll be there tomorrow for a friend's wedding.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 8, 2011)

About to get some drinks and free wings. Trying to keep drinking to a minimum so I'm sprite for tomorrow's skiing!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 9, 2011)

Got a puking kid, so much for doing anything today.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2011)

Back from the first mountain bike ride of the year, going to go lay down on the couch.


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2011)

WJenness said:


> GO SOX!
> 
> -w
> 
> p.s. Randomly noticed you're in Uxbridge... I'll be there tomorrow for a friend's wedding.



Cool where's the wedding?

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## roark (Apr 9, 2011)

Riding the red chair at magic, probably only once more for the season.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 10, 2011)

just finished watching 'the fighter' (finally!) and dreading another work week.  This weekend was just too nice and fun.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> Cool where's the wedding?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk



It was at Blissful Meadows Golf Club.

A lot of fun. :beer:

-w


----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2011)

Getting the golf clubs ready   I figure a just over 18 hour "off season" between the likely end of my 2010-'11 lift served ski season and the beginning of 2011 golf season sounds about long enough  :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 12, 2011)

figuring out how to get a better rear axl and possbly add front wheels....when fully loaded with ice, beer, rum, tequilla, limes its really heavy


----------



## buellski (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hit several buckets of balls today , felt pretty good 

The Queen and I  are  heading over to MA. to see  our daughter 's family Fri . Hope to get in a few rounds  on some of the regional courses over there next week . 

Should be a great drive back we're going to slowly meander off the beaten path  thru Ma , VT, up thru the gorge and waterfall site on  VT 100  near Sugarbush . We'll   stop frequently at  various antique , ski and other food  shops stay over nite somewhere  and then head home over thru the Dacks from Lake George to the St Lawrence . We always enjoy this gig every spring and fall


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> figuring out how to get a better rear axl and possbly add front wheels....when fully loaded with ice, beer, rum, tequilla, limes its really heavy


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 24, 2011)

Back from a lot shorter than planned bike ride. Ended up having a flat and not having a second tube or patch kit decided to head back. Beautiful morning out there, ended up with about 6.5 miles.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 24, 2011)

Easter Mass , then huge breakfast w/some friends at local  diner . Now just back from a 3 mile brisk walk


----------



## ski stef (Apr 24, 2011)

Driving down 91 back to ct for the day. Happy Easter!


----------



## Geoff (Apr 24, 2011)

Watching the Sox on NESN.   Haven't taken my ski clothes off yet.


----------



## mrksn (Apr 24, 2011)

call me crazy - I'm planning a trip to A-Basin in May


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 24, 2011)

mrksn said:


> call me crazy - I'm planning a trip to A-Basin in May



u suck


----------



## WJenness (Apr 24, 2011)

Just watched the Blackhawks - Canucks game... Wow... amazing.

Stanley Cup Playoffs are the best televised sporting event for spectators. Bar None...

-w


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes hockey playoffs rule,it be even better if the Rangers were still in them


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 25, 2011)

AM caffeine loading and replacing the boot drive in my home pc.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2011)

They just blew up a suspicious package outside my building.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 25, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> They just blew up a suspicious package outside my building.


Nice.  Any pics?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Nice.  Any pics?



Nah, it was on the other side of the building. Heard the explosion though. Guess they had the robot out and the dude in the suit.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 25, 2011)

Just Back from a gym workout , contractors arrived to begin doing some exterior work on one of our entryways


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just Back from a gym workout , contractors arrived to begin doing some exterior work on one of our entryways


I'm having the same thing done next week.  After this winter, it looks like a bomb went off under my front steps.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 25, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm having the same thing done next week.  After this winter, it looks like a bomb went off under my front steps.



I didn't know you live next to where wa-loaf works... :razz:

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Nice.  Any pics?





WJenness said:


> I didn't know you live next to where wa-loaf works... :razz:
> 
> -w



http://www.wickedlocal.com/cambridg...er-bomb-scare-in-Kendall-Square#axzz1KYrBLxKb


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 25, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm having the same thing done next week.  After this winter, it looks like a bomb went off under my front steps.



Yeah we have a Dutch Colonial 100 yrs old . It has some very fancy millwork  and supporting arches done on a barrel vault style entry roof on the main  entry of the house . Its original and architecturally unique to the Dutch Colonial design.and the Queen wants it replicated for authenticity.

 It  has been a problem for years  and i could not find a carpenter willing to take it on for yrs 

Even tho it has been re-roofed  and  supposedly repaired several times,  the design has failed to be water tight because the  barrel vault  roof design has two flat sections on either side of the arch .  And that area was the source of the difficulty .So it has rotted and also has some infestation . 

So today it was ripped out  down to the "good Wood", detoxed   for ants  and the superstructure millwork will be created tomorrow in the shop and the first dry day the entire structure will be re- crafted .D

So the good news after todays session  is the rot and infestation  has not affected the house proper or any of the exterior walls - just the damn barrel vault roof and its millwork .

 We have tarped the remainder of whats left of the original "good superstructure " and will wait several days for the damn rain to pass to finish it .

I"ll be glad to have this done


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2011)

Tweetering!


----------



## legalskier (Apr 28, 2011)

Watching Michael Scott's last episode of "The Office."


----------



## WJenness (Apr 28, 2011)

Round two has started...

Predators @ Canucks... GO CANUCKS!

-w


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2011)

Wating to see who's going to become the newest New England Patriot


----------



## mrksn (Apr 28, 2011)

Just booked my flight to Denver.. A-basin here I come!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Working (bored).  Need to get started typing my weekly tps report, but I'm procrastinating...  Probably get small and go for another hike after work.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 29, 2011)

Just back from gym workout after having sat thru a boring  90 minute mtg .


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2011)

Watching "the fighter"

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## WJenness (May 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Watching "the fighter"
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk



Good flick.

I was surprised when I saw it that it was filmed in Lowell... (where I live). pretty neat to be watching it and recognize all the places in the movie.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (May 9, 2011)

AM caffeine loading.  Might head into the office for the 1st time in a few months.


----------



## Nick (May 9, 2011)

Blah I've been working like a mofo the past 2 weeks. Literally haven't had the chance to sit down and relax, except for a couple hours yesterday in respect for the motha's


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 9, 2011)

The Queen and I just finished a brisk 3 mile walk along the St Lawrence, beautiful sunny day --things looking great . 

 I will be on the links tomorrow for the first day this season and she has her first Outdoor tennis match of the season . they been playing indoors all winter


----------



## marcski (May 9, 2011)

Having some breakfast...putting off work as long as I can....(I'm kind of doing some now while I eat).  Had an awesome mountain bike ride this morning before work....Now slaving away the rest of this absolutely stunning spring day!.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> Having some breakfast...putting off work as long as I can....(I'm kind of doing some now while I eat).  Had an awesome mountain bike ride this morning before work....Now slaving away the rest of this absolutely stunning spring day!.



Hang Tough Marc -- YOUR day will come . Boy  i remember feeling like that too back in the days when i was a working stiff


----------



## marcski (May 9, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hang Tough Marc -- YOUR day will come . Boy  i remember feeling like that too back in the days when i was a working stiff



Don't rub it in too much you &*#&ing retired guy.   I'm damn jealous, Warp!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> Don't rub it in too much you &*#&ing retired guy.   I'm damn jealous, Warp!



Aw sheeeit Marc man , not bustin on ya at all !! 

 u'll get there  save your $$$ and opt for SANITY as soon as u can


----------



## ski stef (May 11, 2011)

Getting out of work, 7 mile run with my girlfriend and dogs, quick swim in the lake and then $.25 WWINNNGGS and a couple of drafts at the Iron Lantern in Bomoseen :-D


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 11, 2011)

We hit the gym again this am then  i painted the new  front entry way  and the back porch entryway , then we washed all  38 windows . Got lots done today

 Getting ready to play another 18 holes tomorrow


----------



## Geoff (May 11, 2011)

Nick said:


> Blah I've been working like a mofo the past 2 weeks. Literally haven't had the chance to sit down and relax, except for a couple hours yesterday in respect for the motha's



While we're whining....

I've been in metro-Philly at one Comcast building or-other 3 or 4 days every week since November 1.  Since March 1, it's mostly been some hell hole called Downingtown, PA.   We have engineers in from all over the world to help troubleshoot the last hard-to-find bugs.   Intel / Israel is here this week along with an engineer from Taiwan.

At least I moved out of Killington last Saturday so my airport drive drops from 2 hours to 40 minutes.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 12, 2011)

Just in from a 2.5 mile SUP on Oyster Bay, water is warming, air is 73 and sunny....great workout


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 13, 2011)

The Queen and i hit the gym this am , then i mowed 2 lawns this noon , now we'll back up to go to Saratoga Springs tomorrow . A very good golf buddy lost his wife to cancer in Late January and there is an interment and memorial  service tomorrow followed by a reception later on . Good people , such a shame 

Fortunately one of our old colleagues called him and offer him a nice "retirement job " working as a pt  recruiter and "road warrior" for admissions for a VT. college . Just what he needs to fill some time since he's a real people person and students flock toward him


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2011)

Out for a hike, at a chill spot I call "Upper High Road".


----------



## mrksn (May 26, 2011)

Changing it up.. drinking a Mike's hard lemonade


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2011)

Ordering stickers. Drinking coffee. Now getting ready for a meeting.


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2011)

Doctors then to work for an few hours.


----------



## gmcunni (May 27, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Doctors then to work for an few hours.



u ok?


----------



## gmcunni (May 27, 2011)

getting work done so i can take a long lunch with my wife, Hangover 2 matinée


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2011)

mrksn said:


> Changing it up.. drinking a Mike's hard lemonade


I found a Woodchuck Hard Cider Winter in my garage last weekend.

So I'm in the office today.  I'm the only one here.  Blue Mtn t-shirt, shorts and flip-flips.  The DVR in my office has recorded 189 episodes of Skier's World


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> u ok?



Just a follow up for asthma. Originally I had a afternoon apt which guaranteed I would only work a half day. Guess the doctor wants to be out by noon so they changed it on me which puts me working my half day in the afternoon....


----------



## SkiFanE (May 27, 2011)

On conference call..muted...yawn...should system allow saving/printing of MD notes?   

Chewing gum too.


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2011)

Heading home, put in my hour and a half work day!


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Heading home, put in my hour and a half work day!



You suck!


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You suck!



Do you know if anyone is riding tonight? Debating on either going now or will wait if there is a ride later.


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Do you know if anyone is riding tonight? Debating on either going now or will wait if there is a ride later.



I'm not sure.  I'm not going out tonight though.


----------



## WJenness (May 27, 2011)

Patiently (or maybe not) waiting for 8:00 to get here and for Game 7 of The Eastern Conference finals to start.

GO BRUINS!

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 27, 2011)

Just got back ON LINE we had a massive cable  break in the 315 area code last nite and we've been out since then and my damn Big TV set blew up today -- i'm wondering what's next . Oh well at least we didn't get hit with the damn tornado the 'weather  guessers" were "WATCHING " for


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2011)

Beer #3.  Just made a brine for a pork loin that I'm going to grill tomorrow.  Brine came out better then I thought, so I'm optimistic.


----------



## Nick (May 28, 2011)

Wife and I are heading over to my sister-in-laws, she just bought a new house w/ her husband and opening day cookout!~


----------



## o3jeff (May 28, 2011)

Washing the car, then heading to a picnic at my brothers.


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2011)

Try to spray myself with with as high a concentration DEET bug spray as I can find and then get ready to head across the street to Mount Snow and battle the bugs and check out the folks sliding on snow at their Peace Pipe Jam!  Might grab the skis tommorrow and hike for a few turns, once the few hundred park kids have left the 100 yard or so long patch of snow at the bottom of Inferno so that I can get in 2 or 3 more GS turns this year!


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Nick (May 30, 2011)

Just went for a 5 mile run. now I'm completely wasting it by ordering a pizza. We already grilled out Sat. and Sun. so eh. 

Mentally preparing myself for what is going to be a very long week !


----------



## WJenness (May 31, 2011)

Geoff said:


>



Nice Cat Boat!

A friend has one moored in Marblehead... Gotta see about getting out on her sometime soon, now that the weather has turned.

-w


----------



## Nick (May 31, 2011)

Back up and at 'em! Gonna be a good week. I can feel it!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 9, 2011)

Working.  At least I get to sleep late today.


----------



## marcski (Jun 9, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Working.  At least I get to sleep late today.



Were up late or early, Root??


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> Were up late or early, Root??


Little bit of both.  Took a nap after work until around 10.  Had to load new code on some servers in the middle of nowhere from 2:30 to 5.  About 20 mins after my field tech left the site, the 1st server upgraded crapped out and had to be replaced.  Of course it had issues coming up, and the tech wasn't very adept at testing that everything was working either.

Done now, and time for another nap.


----------



## Nick (Jun 9, 2011)

Prepping for a 10AM meeting. Ahhhhh the life of a PM. :roll:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Just in  from picking up all the damn blowdown from a huge poplar tree on our property . We had two Huge storms come thru last nite winds in excess of 50 mph . walls of rain . cloud to ground lightning , pretty fearsome for awhile .

And everytime the wind is over 20 mph we get to play pick up sticks , cept last nite some of the  the sticks were 30 ft long and heavy as hell . I should cut this beotch down , i removeed 3 of them and this one is the last of the lot .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 10, 2011)

Packing up for a week on Cape Cod starting sunday . we'll be in Chatham then visit my daughter's family for a few days on the way home . My one grandaughter is in a  musical theatre production --


----------



## legalskier (Jun 12, 2011)

Finished transplanting the pulmonaria, planting the lavender, and mulching the garden (while listening to the ball game of course). Now it's time for an icy cold one!

:wink:


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

Working like a mofo. Prepping for meetings.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got a super light day of work today.  Refreshing some old documentation.  Downside is I'm doing server maintenance again tonight starting at 2AM.


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

I used to have to do those midnight implementations. It's been a while though, we haven't had anything new in a bit.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2011)

Off to the slums of Woonsocket, will probably get soaked while I am there too.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 23, 2011)

just off a conf call. i get to go to UK this summer!! woohoo


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 23, 2011)

Just Back from the gym , gonna take my road bike to the shop  for some repairs and a  tune-up.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2011)

What is everyone off today that it's so slow here?


----------



## ski stef (Jul 2, 2011)

Just woke up in Chiang Mai 8) 8:28am here. Responding/sending some e-mails


----------



## Nick (Jul 2, 2011)

Steffy rocking it out in Thailand!


----------



## Nick (Jul 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What is everyone off today that it's so slow here?



no one did anything yesterday :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2011)

Plain whole grain rice and Cajun chicken. Need to diet after I ate about 6 cheeseburgers over the weekend.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Plain whole grain rice and Cajun chicken. Need to diet after I ate about 6 cheeseburgers over the weekend.



dude, wrong thread!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 5, 2011)

trying to convince myself to buy a jeep that is out of my price range


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> dude, wrong thread!



opps!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> trying to convince myself to buy a jeep that is out of my price range



Buy it before summer is over


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 5, 2011)

Probably tomorrow. Working out price via email, if we agree I'll go see it and bring a check. With luck I'll drive it home


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Probably tomorrow. Working out price via email, if we agree I'll go see it and bring a check. With luck I'll drive it home



Woo Hoo  Gary  da Jeeper  rides again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Probably tomorrow. Working out price via email, if we agree I'll go see it and bring a check. With luck I'll drive it home



Did you get it?


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get it?



Not yet. He got back to me too late to go today. Test drive tomorrow and drive it home if I like it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 7, 2011)

Laying in bed watching mets game.


----------



## Nick (Jul 7, 2011)

Working at the kitchen counter


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Not yet. He got back to me too late to go today. Test drive tomorrow and drive it home if I like it.



What year is it?


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What year is it?



05


----------



## billski (Jul 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> no one did anything yesterday :lol:



Grammatically, the word "nothing" is an indefinite pronoun, which means that it refers to something. One might argue that "nothing" is a concept, and since concepts are things, the concept of "nothing" itself is a thing.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm going through all my accounts and changing my address to Connecticut, which is painful in so many ways.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I'm going through all my accounts and changing my address to Connecticut, which is painful in so many ways.



Haven't you lived here for a couple of years now?  Been in denial all that time?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Haven't you lived here for a couple of years now?  Been in denial all that time?



Yeah, but we kept the Boston place as our permanent residence. Since we're selling it now, that might be tough to keep that up.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah, but we kept the Boston place as our permanent residence. Since we're selling it now, that might be tough to keep that up.



Gotcha.  So, you're finally being fully assimilated...  Sorry...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 19, 2011)

Sitting at my desk, scratching my head, since we had a $100 million deal evaporate this morning, and none of us are upset about it. In fact, I think we're all a little relieved. Which is weird. Not every day when you're glad $100 million walked away.


----------



## billski (Jul 19, 2011)

Sitting here relieved that we didn't invest our $100M with some crooks from Connecticut.  One of our associates just brought news that the Verrazano-Narrows bridge has been taken off the market.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 19, 2011)

billski said:


> Sitting here relieved that we didn't invest our $100M with some crooks from Connecticut.  One of our associates just brought news that the Verrazano-Narrows bridge has been taken off the market.



Old news- sold that weeks ago.
Twice.


----------



## Nick (Jul 19, 2011)

wasting time until my return flight to Boston tonight. Argh.

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## ambassadorpools (Sep 28, 2011)

i am surfing on net to read some interesting forums.


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2011)

ambassadorpools said:


> i am surfing on net to read some interesting forums.



Hmmmmm


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 28, 2011)

ambassadorpools said:


> i am surfing on net to read some interesting forums.





Nick said:


> Hmmmmm



Swimming pools and skiing go together....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 28, 2011)

trying to decide on dedicated snows or good ATs for the wrangler


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> trying to decide on dedicated snows or good ATs for the wrangler



You serious?  If anyone, I would think you would already know the answer!


----------



## confinedspacerescue (Dec 1, 2011)

Working............


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

confinedspacerescue said:


> Working............



Me too!

Thanks for the links....


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2011)

trolling for deals.  what else?:dunce:


----------



## HD333 (Dec 2, 2011)

Pretending to care about what is being discussed in my 4th conference call of the day.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm on hold...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 2, 2011)

Trying to stay awake, 2 more hours left of work.


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Pretending to care about what is being discussed in my 4th conference call of the day.



Four?  Count your blessings.  The minimum I have   is four a day, it's usually more like six to eight.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 2, 2011)

billski said:


> Four?  Count your blessings.  The minimum I have   is four a day, it's usually more like six to eight.



Posted thatvaround 1. Just finished the 6th if the day. Blocked 4-5 on Outlook.


----------



## Nick (Dec 23, 2011)

Work, final prep for Xmas dinner!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2011)

gonna head out to the mall and wander around looking for misc last minute gift ideas.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 23, 2011)

Hanging at Direct Tire in Natick getting my snow tires put on and an alignment.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 23, 2011)

We've been cooking and baking all week  for our Annual Holiday Invasion 

Yep our crew of Adult children and the all the grandkids  and MY BIL arrive tonite from Greater Boston and Manhattan and the Mohawk Valley . Yep all 11 of us will be together for 10 days and plan to hit the slopes here at Titus next week . 

We'll have a great week together hopefully the weather cooperates if not we have several other events planned  skating , we all play guitars and some are drummers and one decent singer in the group so the POOR neighbors are gonna get an earful when we start jammin .

Best to all of you guys for a wonderful Christmas/New Year holiday !!

Warp .


----------



## planb420 (Dec 23, 2011)

Working till midnight..wishing I was boarding...
\


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2011)

Working, anyone else working today besides me?


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Working, anyone else working today besides me?



I am. Trying to avoid getting bogged down in anythig so I can take off as soon as the office closes at 1. We'll see if I get lucky...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm hoping to be let out early too, but that isn't confirmed yet since the boss isn't due back until 1:30.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 30, 2011)

Working here also...

Going to try to sneak out depending on what happens with a vendor I've got coming on site.

-w


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2011)

Work ya all week but that part of retail online job i guess


----------



## planb420 (Dec 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Working, anyone else working today besides me?



Im right there with ya working till midnight, then up at 7am to ride the Institution


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 31, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Im right there with ya working till midnight, then up at 7am to ride the Institution



You are going to Killington little man?


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Im right there with ya working till midnight, then up at 7am to ride the Institution



I regret to inform you that the Vermont institution was permanently closed on October 11, 2011.







A 65 meter ski jump was located on the premises.

A list of customers can be found here.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 31, 2011)

watching a gnarly windstorm outside my window while i work towards my new years goal


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2011)

Watching twilight zone marathon on science fiction channel


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2011)

watching breaking bad on netflix. awesome! onto season 2

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Dec 31, 2011)

Walking on sunshine!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 1, 2012)

Heading out for a walk.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 1, 2012)

Well last of the posse leaves today . Time for clean up crew ( ME N' da Queen ) to blitz the ole joint . Take the outside decorations down , do the heavy lifting of cleaning. laundry , and restore the larder and da bar. 

10 days --11 people a dog n'cat and the good news is i'm still somewhat SANE -- broke !! , no toilet paper left , nothing left to eat or drink , no friggen toothpaste or shaving creme or blades left they used em all or foo foo water left . no friggen candy , treats or booze damn its all gone  ----------- but i'm still sane .     

Good time had by all      -- gotta make memories while ya can ---- oh and still afford it BTW  

Happy 2012 to ya all 
warp


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 1, 2012)

Riding chair 2 @ sundown


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Riding chair 2 @ sundown



Lift 2 or chair 2?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 1, 2012)

@ chair 63 of lift 2 ATM


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Eating lunch.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 12, 2012)

Wishing I was skiing.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

Laundry


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

Time to clean out the pellet stove....


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2012)

A little bored today, Jeff?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 14, 2012)

Just finished cleaning up seeral huge tree limbs that came crashing down last nite in the middle of our 1 inch ice storm followed by 8 inches of heavy snow and 35 mph winds . . 1200 w/o power yesterday , all schools and stores closed , no gas station could pump , cable out . We were lucky tho our power went out for 5 minutes , we did lose cable and several trees on our property but could have been worse . o out now heading for  -19 tonite .

Roads opened and it'll be great skiing again


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

severine said:


> A little bored today, Jeff?



Just a little....


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm one of the lucky ones that have to work today.


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2012)

Right there with you


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> Right there with you



And my boss is here so my plan of skipping out early probably won't happen.


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2012)

I feel like I've hit the jackpot. Went back to work a month ago and since then, I've had 3 paid holidays.  There's quite the drought after Presidents Day, though...

Trying to get the kids dressed so we can brave the cold and visit the Lee outlets today.


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> And my boss is here so my plan of skipping out early probably won't happen.



Well im wfh today which is nice at least


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> Well im wfh today which is nice at least



Whats "wfh"?


----------



## ski stef (Jan 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> watching breaking bad on netflix. awesome! onto season 2
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



Show is awesome, we got into it awhile back and were hooked


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Sitting at work waiting for someone to post so I have something to read.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sitting at work waiting for someone to post so I have something to read.



Something


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Something



Cool, enjoy!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2012)

Work


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Going home from work.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2012)

On train work is done


----------



## ski stef (Jan 16, 2012)

watching ridiculousness..its pretty ridiculous


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2012)

Just went for a 5 mile run and tied up some work,  to the couch i go with a bowl of chili to watch breaking bad.  Ahhhhhhh.....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 16, 2012)

watching new show on FOX, Alcatraz.


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2012)

Finally home after our excursion. Enjoying a Sam Adams Black & Brew and a little bit of TV, 2 Broke Girls.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> watching new show on FOX, Alcatraz.



Tonight's Pawn Stars and American Pickers night!


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Tonight's Pawn Stars and American Pickers night!



You sound like the guys I work with. They watch all those shows.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

severine said:


> You sound like the guys I work with. They watch all those shows.



It's quality programing along with the Gold Rush and Dirty Jobs.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Tonight's Pawn Stars and American Pickers night!



pawn stars or hardcore pawn, which do you prefer?


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> It's quality programing along with the Gold Rush and Dirty Jobs.



Gold Rush is one that especially excites them. 



gmcunni said:


> pawn stars or hardcore pawn, which do you prefer?



Do you really have to ask?


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2012)

Watching Cortina Super G replay from Sunday.  Is there anything else?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> pawn stars or hardcore pawn, which do you prefer?



I've never watched the other one so I have to stay with pawn stars.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 16, 2012)

watching the snow fall while @ work


----------



## ski stef (Jan 17, 2012)

planb420 said:


> watching the snow fall while @ work



Ditto...on the couch. Nevertheless..like!!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 17, 2012)

Fifa anyone?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

mriceyman said:


> Fifa anyone?



What's "fifa" mean?


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2012)

Off to work! The vortex where my phone doesn't work...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2012)

Walking to subway train to get to work


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

At work, sipping coffee and eating Pop Tarts.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> At work, sipping coffee and eating Pop Tarts.



Strawberry flavor?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Strawberry flavor?



Cookies and cream


----------



## frameitinskis (Jan 17, 2012)

sittin on the couch with my laptop checking out ski sites waiting for son to call me so I can pick him up from ski training 'cause he feels good enough to go to ski training but not to school.  Go figureuke:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2012)

Eating lunch at Subway


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Eating lunch at Subway



no liquid lunch?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 17, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> no liquid lunch?



With Subway, that comes after.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> With Subway, that comes after.



Lol,


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2012)

Lunch break: leftover pork lo mein & a Nook book. (With a quick internet check in while I have service...)


----------



## nikkiski (Jan 17, 2012)

watching young and the restless...lol. wish we were getting snow instead of rain, here in VT. Myabe then I would be doing something a little more productive


----------



## FishingEd (Jan 17, 2012)

reading AZ and getting paid for it! haha


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What's "fifa" mean?



Fifa soccer on PS3... almost as addicting as skiing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> no liquid lunch?



I wish a liquid lunch would make the sandwich taste better


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2012)

Walking to car from mta subway stop


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 17, 2012)

Having a beloved drink while waiting for the game of the night to come on. 

check in when U get in scotty


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 17, 2012)

Playing with my new Kindle. Fun so far. Pretty snazzy.


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Playing with my new Kindle. Fun so far. Pretty snazzy.



Regular or fire


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 17, 2012)

Drinking a PBR and resting my sore legs after an awesome powder day at Beaver Creek.


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Gnight


----------



## ski stef (Jan 17, 2012)

its only 8:45!!?:wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> Regular or fire



Fire. I liek it so far. Heavier than I expected, but not so  you'd notice too much. Smaller screen doesn't bother me. I think I like its OS and the way it's arranged better than the iPad. Of course, if I went to the iPad vs The World ball game, I'd be sitting on the visitor's side, anyway.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2012)

Watch the Rangers win last night, great game


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2012)

About to start work


----------



## Nick (Jan 18, 2012)

work


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2012)

E-stim on my lunch break. Shocking!


----------



## marcski (Jan 18, 2012)

severine said:


> E-stim on my lunch break. Shocking!



Where are you putting that E-stim machine, Sev?? 

I hope you're feeling better...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Tuning and waxing and packing for Tremblant trip tomorrow and Fri


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2012)

marcski said:


> Where are you putting that E-stim machine, Sev??
> 
> I hope you're feeling better...



Not enough privacy at work for that.


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2012)

Baking some Slutty Brownies. Yup, I said slutty. I didn't name them, but they're a little boozy now, too. Floozy Brownies?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2012)

On train to work


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

At work browsing the net before everyone comes in.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 19, 2012)

tryin' to wrap up some deals!!  deciding whether to crack some beers or red wine in a bit.....love an irish office...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking to see how far away BXL Cafe is from the Javits Center in NYC. Sister in Law has a shwo at Javits on Saturday we're going to go check out (kids clothes and products- maybe score some swag), and the Moule Frites at BXL (not to mention the beer) are great.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

Eating dinner, then going to put together a microwave cart.


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2012)

Pizza, painting, going through old photos


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2012)

Trying to keep the kids from killing each other...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2012)

Chinese food. chicken and broccoli + shrimp fried rice.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Chinese food. chicken and broccoli + shrimp fried rice.



Whats your fortune say?


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2012)

Been going through all my old pictures from my father who died in 2006. I've had them in a box for over five years. I'm finally getting through them.... it's amazing the history my family kept. They are from Germany originally and we have sooo many pictures going all the way back to the late 19th century. It's really interesting seeing my grandfather skiing, then my father skiing. It's like the pics cycle between either the beach, or skiing, or partying. For each generation. .... 

Things never change


----------



## marcski (Jan 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> Been going through all my old pictures from my father who died in 2006. I've had them in a box for over five years. I'm finally getting through them.... it's amazing the history my family kept. They are from Germany originally and we have sooo many pictures going all the way back to the late 19th century. It's really interesting seeing my grandfather skiing, then my father skiing. It's like the pics cycle between either the beach, or skiing, or partying. For each generation. ....
> 
> Things never change



Life is good.  Sounds like you have/had a good family, Nick.

Finishing a delicious growler full of Lagunitas Fusion 7 Ale.  And, I just booked a room for tomorrow night...because we're supposed to be getting SNOW tonight and tomorrow night and saturday..and this way.....we get a nice early start on sat to ski the freshies!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Whats your fortune say?



One from last night's dinner read "If absolute can be defined, then absolute is no longer absolute."

What the hell is that suposed to mean?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 20, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> One from last night's dinner read "If absolute can be defined, then absolute is no longer absolute."
> 
> What the hell is that suposed to mean?



Absolutely have to agree with that.....


----------



## Nick (Jan 20, 2012)

Playing with my new phone... loving it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## severine (Jan 20, 2012)

Making whoopie...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 20, 2012)

Watching the news.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2012)

waiting to pickup daughter from Friday night ski @ Mohawk


----------



## severine (Jan 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Watching the news.



Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2012)

just put skis on the rack and packed bag for AM.

hope DOT does a good job overnight so the ride isn't crap


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2012)

severine said:


> Isn't it past your bedtime?



Yes, went out for a while last night.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> just put skis on the rack and packed bag for AM.
> 
> hope DOT does a good job overnight so the ride isn't crap



You have a Jeep though....


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2012)

Sipping coffee, going to head to Bj's in a few.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2012)

About to call my MIL and cancel our childcare for today. Guess I'm bringing the kids with me if we go to the mogul comp today at Sundown...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2012)

severine said:


> About to call my MIL and cancel our childcare for today. Guess I'm bringing the kids with me if we go to the mogul comp today at Sundown...



Enter them in it.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Enter them in it.



Oh yeah. Then we can add "call an ambulance" to the list for today.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2012)

severine said:


> Oh yeah. Then we can add "call an ambulance" to the list for today.



Was pretty funny to watch my nephew(Ryan) hit the lumps as he calls them on Ex the first time. He had no idea about speed control in them, but hung on for dear life, then continued to hit them every run after.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2012)

With how cold it will be today, I imagine my version of the event will involve a lot of time taking whining kids into the lodge to warm them up. Followed by working there tonight for a full shift, since I couldn't get anyone to trade nights with me.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2012)

Getting new axles and battery for car


----------



## Nick (Jan 21, 2012)

Laying low gonna try to get for Cannon tomorrow at 8am tomorrow 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## planb420 (Jan 23, 2012)

Being bummed out that its gonna "R" word @ Sundown again, and because of that they are closed....wtf is with this weather, we finally get quality snow and its warm and rainy directly after yet again?????????


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 23, 2012)

The Queen and i  will be Hitting the gym in half hr .


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2012)

Work


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 23, 2012)

Lunch time


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2012)

Just got a promotion!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 23, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Just got a promotion!



Congrats!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats Waloaf!


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Just got a promotion!



Congratulations! Way to go!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Congrats!





deadheadskier said:


> Congrats Waloaf!





severine said:


> Congratulations! Way to go!



Thanks, not huge, but a close to 9% salary increase in this economy is pretty sweet.


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Thanks, not huge, but a close to 9% salary increase in this economy is pretty sweet.



Hell yeah! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## planb420 (Jan 24, 2012)

Having a solo safety meeting and going over ALL the details before I head to ski sundown


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Thanks, not huge, but a close to 9% salary increase in this economy is pretty sweet.



Congrats!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Just got a promotion!




Kewl !!!!!!!!! H''mm new gear in the offing ???


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2012)

Sitting on Comm Ave in Boston getting ready to walk a few properties.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sitting on Comm Ave in Boston getting ready to walk a few properties.



Gonna sell some fancy windows?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Thanks, not huge, but a close to 9% salary increase in this economy is pretty sweet.


Congratulations that is awesome


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Gonna sell some fancy windows?



Yep! Was at the old Waterman funeral home, kinda creepy in the basement there!


----------



## WJenness (Jan 27, 2012)

Nuking hard drives...







I wish I was skiing at Sunday River.

-w


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm trying to scrub the wtf bodypainting image from my mind.

It's not working.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

Working not much too do today unfortunately


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I'm trying to scrub the wtf bodypainting image from my mind.
> 
> It's not working.



This one?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

bvibert said:


> This one?



Still body paint to whole new level


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh, my.

In from a night out with my friend. It was...interesting. I must have radar for crazy people.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh, my.

In from a night out with my friend. It was...interesting. I must have radar for crazy people.


----------



## marcski (Jan 28, 2012)

severine said:


> Oh, my.
> 
> In from a night out with my friend. It was...interesting. I must have radar for crazy people.



Details.....?


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2012)

marcski said:


> Details.....?



Country line dancing, a very friendly waitress, and a couple of guys--one from Mexico, one from Maine--who would not leave us alone.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2012)

severine said:


> Country line dancing, a very friendly waitress, and a couple of guys--one from Mexico, one from Maine--who would not leave us alone.



I almost stopped by there last night, guess I missed some interesting people


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I almost stopped by there last night, guess I missed some interesting people



I gather them easily. You should have stopped by!


----------



## ski stef (Jan 29, 2012)

R&R


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 29, 2012)

Going to get some nachos.


----------



## Nick (Jan 29, 2012)

Heading to connecticut for moms bday dinner (taste of Hartford!)


----------



## ski stef (Jan 29, 2012)

Nick said:


> Heading to connecticut for moms bday dinner (taste of Hartford!)



lucky..tradition i can't make this year, have fun!! where are you going?


----------



## Nick (Jan 29, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> lucky..tradition i can't make this year, have fun!! where are you going?



Vito's by the park


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I'm trying to scrub the wtf bodypainting image from my mind.
> 
> It's not working.



The body painting chicks have nothing on the bikini pic that Gary posted! uke:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 30, 2012)

bvibert said:


> The body painting chicks have nothing on the bikini pic that Gary posted! uke:



Sewriously. WTF with the furries and the Oompaloompa?

On topic, tracking production of my new car. Hopefully it gets on a ship on Thursday- it was built on Friday.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Sewriously. WTF with the furries and the Oompaloompa?
> 
> On topic, tracking production of my new car. Hopefully it gets on a ship on Thursday- it was built on Friday.



While also deeply disturbing, that's not the one I was talking about...

What are you getting for a new car?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 30, 2012)

bvibert said:


> While also deeply disturbing, that's not the one I was talking about...
> 
> What are you getting for a new car?



Dear god- I'm going to have to be very careful in my thread surfing today.

Got a BMW 650i. Wanted a manual transmission, so had to order it special (they only made 4, apparently, to send to the US).


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Dear god- I'm going to have to be very careful in my thread surfing today.
> 
> Got a BMW 650i. Wanted a manual transmission, so had to order it special (they only made 4, apparently, to send to the US).



Nice!


----------



## marcski (Jan 30, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> On topic, tracking production of my new car. Hopefully it gets on a ship on Thursday- it was built on Friday.



Can I ask how long it will be from the time you ordered it till the time it shipped/delivery?  If its getting shipped Thursday, you're probably slated for p/u at dealer around the 21st or so?


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2012)

You should have picked it up in Munich. I did that with my dad back in 2001 when he bought a 330xi. 

At the BMW factor:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 30, 2012)

trying to stay awake


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 30, 2012)

marcski said:


> Can I ask how long it will be from the time you ordered it till the time it shipped/delivery?  If its getting shipped Thursday, you're probably slated for p/u at dealer around the 21st or so?



We were supposed to pick it up at the dealership late March, but the car went into production much sooner than I think the dealership thought it would (they had an "off the rack" one slated to be built in that production slot) I'm assuming the boat that leaves Bremmerhaven this week is already full, so it'll be 2/7 before the car can leave, which means it gets in to NY on the 19th or 20th, 3 days at the prep center, probably 2 days to get to the dealer, so right at the end of February.

Thought about the European delivery option, but thought with a 4-month -old it might not be as much fun...


----------



## marcski (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks.  I am looking at a new Audi was interested in whether there was a difference between the shipping/delivery between BMW and Audi.  Seems pretty much the same...at least for what I am interested in finding.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

Waiting for work to end less then three hours to go


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Waiting for work to end less then three hours to go



I'm with you. Not looking forward to tomorrow- I have to head out at 4.30 am to fly to Houston for 2 days. Exciting.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Waiting for work to end less then three hours to go



8 minutes to go here... then it's on to the part-time job at the mountain, until 10pm..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

bvibert said:


> 8 minutes to go here... then it's on to the part-time job at the mountain, until 10pm..


I be starting my pt job next week my wallet can't wait


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

Walking to subway train to go home


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2012)

Trying to get the kids to stay in bed because I have baking to do tonight. Procrastination at its best.


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2012)

hitting the sack. well gonna read for a bit then hitting the sack. 

PS finally ordered a Giro Seam today, coming in on Wednesday, gonna slap som AZ stickers on it and head back out to Wachusett (no pun intended)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2012)

Sleep now getting ready to drive to subway


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 31, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sleep now getting ready to drive to subway



They serve breakfast?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> They serve breakfast?



Mta train subway to get to work no they do not serve breakfast, i wish they did


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2012)

Working only hours to go, and seven minutes but who is counting lol


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 31, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> They serve breakfast?



Actually they do, in Maine anyway.


----------



## frameitinskis (Jan 31, 2012)

waitin' to drive son to school.  He had races on Saturday, Sunday, and Monday.  We are both exhausted.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

Getting ready for lunch.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2012)

Lunch done waiting to work ends five hours to go


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2012)

One hour to go to leave work


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

Home having some nachos and queso.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2012)

Getting ready to watch a great hockey game, Ranger's are good team think season.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 1, 2012)

Watching _Super Bowl's Greatest Commercials._


----------



## MarkC (Feb 1, 2012)

Booking a trip to Taos.


----------



## buellski (Feb 2, 2012)

Playing QWOP


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Booking a trip to Taos.



sweet. just curious of details?? looked at doing this last year but opted for CO instead.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

Sitting in Arlington,MA, early for my 9:00 am appointment.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2012)

Working so i can ski soon hopefully superbowl sunday has light crowds at Mountsnow


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 2, 2012)

nursing a case of "irish flu"


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2012)

Going to get lunch and waiting to leave work in a few hours


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

Just got to the office, reviewing the internet.....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Just got to the office, reviewing the internet.....



The whole thing?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> The whole thing?



He's going for overtime.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Just got to the office, reviewing the internet.....



http://www.1112.net/lastpage.html


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> The whole thing?



Trying to find the end of it.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.1112.net/lastpage.html



Thanks, that is what I've been looking for


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.1112.net/lastpage.html





o3jeff said:


> Trying to find the end of it.



Ahem!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Ahem!



You're too quick. I was replying to each post and didn't get to that. But look one post up from yours!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2012)

Driving home from mta subway and getting ready to watch The Office even though it's not as funny as it used be.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2012)

sharpening my edges on my Ginsu skis ,   3 of us heading out for Titus first thing in the am


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> sharpening my edges on my Ginsu skis ,   3 of us heading out for Titus first thing in the am


Nice i'm jealous have great turns down today


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2012)

On the train again, hope axels are to much money,  hope to be in south vt Sunday,  Dr. Jeff just curious how good is new Burger place and is their more people on sunday because of new pass@ Mountsnow.?


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> On the train again, hope axels are to much money,  hope to be in south vt Sunday,  Dr. Jeff just curious how good is new Burger place and is their more people on sunday because of new pass@ Mountsnow.?



Come to the Institution buddy. Cheap tickets everywhere. It will be a ghost town tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Come to the Institution buddy. Cheap tickets everywhere. It will be a ghost town tomorrow.



Just remember to lock up you napkins and skis!


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2012)

and use a ski tote


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> and use a ski tote



They should bring those back


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2012)

30 minutes to quit time at job and the weekend starts including Sunday at Snow in vt. I can't wait.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> 30 minutes to quit time at job and the weekend starts including Sunday at Snow in vt. I can't wait.



Enjoy my man -------- get after it !!!

 Just back from Titus ---------had a great day today---- 22  nice hi speed  runs  decent conditions given the season


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Enjoy my man -------- get after it !!!
> 
> Just back from Titus ---------had a great day today---- 22  nice hi speed  runs  decent conditions given the season


Sounds like you had great day today


----------



## WJenness (Feb 3, 2012)

Running Day 1 of a three day giant fencing tournament... about 1350 kids fencing over the next three days.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sounds like you had great day today



Yeah side to side coverage , firm but very edgeable .   5 of us went and had a great day on the mtn PRIMO hell no but fun none the less and a helluva lot better than i expected . I also lucked out when i won a winter photo contest there and got a gift card for 6 lift tickets -- yee haaa 

Scotty i hope you have a great time  skiing this weekend too

We'll be out a couple more times than the RED group heads back up for  another of our monthly road 2/3 day sessions @ Tremblant


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2012)

On the bus to MountSnow now 2 day of skiing for me


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2012)

On the bus from mt snow,  back to Ct.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2012)

Killing time off at work, truly wish we had work to do, reading craig's list for pt time job on my cell.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2012)

Waiting for work to end so i can start getting ready to ski next weekend


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2012)

Going to work snow tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2012)

Getting ready to watch Ranger's vs Devil's, let's go Rangers.


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2012)

Just came back from watching that movie Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close. It was pretty upsetting to be sure and definitely heart rendering but had as good an outcome as you could expect for a movie focused on the effects of 9/11


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

Driving to work.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2012)

Picking my nose


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 8, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Picking my nose



Find anything good?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Find anything good?



Still working on it


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 8, 2012)

Not even 9am yet and I'm struggling to stay awake. I'm sure that 9:30 meeting is going to help ...


----------



## planb420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Riding chair 81 @ Ski Sundown


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

planb420 said:


> Riding chair 81 @ Ski Sundown


That is the best thing to do enjoy your day on the slopes.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 8, 2012)

Nursing a hangover. Co-founder's 70th birthday party. Let's just say there was a mechanical bull involved.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 8, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Nursing a hangover. Co-founder's 70th birthday party. Let's just say there was a mechanical bull involved.



You?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

Waiting for work to end, less then 2 hours to go!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 8, 2012)

Eating dinner.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

Getting to car, then driving home, going to watch Modern Family on Abc later funny show.


----------



## ski stef (Feb 9, 2012)

love modern family!  only caught up on netflix.  can't ever seem to keep track of the days these shows air


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2012)

Heading out for day of skiing with my buddies  @ Titus , we'll be tuning up for our next trip to Tremblant next week .  Nice day sunny 25 degrees , mtn blowing snow today and have been for acouple of days getting it ready for weekend . I'm expecting several trails to closed today for that BUT whatever is there will be fine !!


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2012)

Home sick with a puking child.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

severine said:


> Home sick with a puking child.



Sounds like fun, hopefully they have good timing.

Sitting at work printing plans.


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like fun, hopefully they have good timing.
> 
> Sitting at work printing plans.


He has good aim, at least. Unlike his sister, whom I had to clean up after a couple nights ago. uke:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

Waiting


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Waiting



That's the hardest part ...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Waiting


For?


----------



## planb420 (Feb 9, 2012)

Staying classy @ Ski Sundown


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> For?



Nothing, I hope.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Nothing, I hope.



Then why wait?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Then why wait?



What else am I going to do?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2012)

Working, and debating were to go for lunch, Subway,  or scotts peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

About to head to a meeting.  I hope I don't fall asleep during it.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Waiting





bvibert said:


> About to head to a meeting.  I hope I don't fall asleep during it.



I figured it out, you've been waiting all day for this meeting.

Whats it on? Can I conference call into it?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I figured it out, you've been waiting all day for this meeting.
> 
> Whats it on? Can I conference call into it?



It's the monthly AZ "who should we ban next" meeting.  We'll be talking about you, so I guess you can call in if you want.  I'll PM you the number...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2012)

30 minutes to leave work go home and watch The Ranger's game, then watch The Office even though it's not as funny as it used to be


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2012)

Playing call of duty


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> It's the monthly AZ "who should we ban next" meeting.  We'll be talking about you, so I guess you can call in if you want.  I'll PM you the number...



Hehe


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

Webinar meeting.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

Wondering what everyone else is doing?


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2012)

working. conference calls. fun stuff.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Wondering what everyone else is doing?



Working from home, got the classic rock station on but am about to change it to the alternative station, just ate a blueberry greek yogurt from Trader Joes, drinking a lemon Polar setlzer (12oz can). Can hear the recyling truck coming down the street. Need send out an email then I'm going to start a load of laundry. Oh, and browsing AZ.


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2012)

Working from home and keeping the dog company.  I like VPNs...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

Wishing I had a job that I could do from home.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

Finished with webinar, eating some Chex Mix Bold, checking my for sale ad on here for potential buyers http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=104843, replying to some text messages, trying to take it easy today.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2012)

On a second lemon seltzer. I think these are my new favorite. The recycling and garbage men have come now. Time to go out and get the bins back in the garage.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2012)

Now at work,  last night watched Ranger's win in ot that was a good game.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

Digesting lunch


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Digesting lunch



What did you have?


----------



## WJenness (Feb 10, 2012)

Debating lunch options...

-w


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What did you have?



This isn't the appropriate thread for that discussion..


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> This isn't the appropriate thread for that discussion..



Sorry, back on topic.

Cleaning off my desk.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

Drinking some water


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Drinking some water



Tap or spring?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Tap or spring?



Tap


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

Researching the city of Bristol


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Researching the city of Bristol



You moving closer to me?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You moving closer to me?



That would be one of the downsides...


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 10, 2012)

Editing syndicated episodes of "CHEERS" for USA network. Good day at work.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2012)

Driving water, looking at C list for new job on my phone.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

Waiting 16 minutes until I can go home


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Waiting 16 minutes until I can go home



1 minute


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2012)

8 minutes to leave work and enjoy a weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

Just got home, ran some errands after work.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2012)

Epic day in this thread.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

Sitting at Bleachers watching Gregs and band play


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2012)

Trying to sleep not working unfortunately.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2012)

Dropping a deuce, then getting ready for work.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2012)

At work. Getting ready to head out on the hill.


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2012)

staring at the ceiling


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2012)

Watching snow fall in NYC, then going to see my sister for her birthday.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

Laying on the couch, sipping coffee and doing some laundry.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2012)

Watching tv driving red.red wine.


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Watching tv driving red.red wine.



at 1030 am? Hahaha


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> at 1030 am? Hahaha



Ya 1 glass that it help me sleep maybe i hope, love watching snow fall even if its from inside living room.


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2012)

Waiting for my eyes to stop being super dilated so I can edit some photos from last night.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

severine said:


> Waiting for my eyes to stop being super dilated so I can edit some photos from last night.



Please don't.....


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Please don't.....



Scared?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2012)

Got to get coffee and see my sis, then off to Wendy's and then casino maybe .


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

Back from a jog, nap time.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

Lunch break


----------



## HD333 (Feb 11, 2012)

Having a Switchback at the mountain.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 11, 2012)

Watching 'Cuse  do its thing on UCONN . Pretty good game until the final 5 minutes


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2012)

Back from work.  Drinking dark and stormy's.  I hope I don't fall asleep before I put the kids to bed.


----------



## ski stef (Feb 11, 2012)

watching entourage


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2012)

SNL. Should be sleeping. Only got about 4.5 hrs of it last night and tomorrow will be another early morning.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 12, 2012)

Having some coffee and cleaning the house.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2012)

Getting ready to go up to Sundown.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Back from work.  Drinking dark and stormy's.  I hope I don't fall asleep before I put the kids to bed.



Did you fall asleep before the kids?


----------



## skidbump (Feb 12, 2012)

After looking at 6 extended forecasts for Catskill i am hoping for the season to just end and spring to happen very early.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2012)

Shopping for food.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2012)

Driving and drinking coffee and online through cellphone


----------



## ski stef (Feb 12, 2012)

getting suited up for the mountain


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2012)

Watching NY Ranger's, let's go Ranger's!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Watching NY Ranger's, let's go Ranger's!


Ranger's take the lead.,...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 12, 2012)

Cutting my toe nails.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2012)

Ranger's win, i try reading a book by my favorite author in few minutes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2012)

Watch ing movie and drinkingg ,


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 12, 2012)

Cooking dinner


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2012)

Watched some of the Gramys last night it was okay.


----------



## mattm59 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm typing. 2 fingers.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Did you fall asleep before the kids?



I started to, but managed to get up and put them to bed before completely passing out.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

At work, thinking about going to grab some breakfast.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> At work, thinking about going to grab some breakfast.


Should that be put in a breakfast thread lol.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> At work, thinking about going to grab some breakfast.



Do you have a cafeteria at you place of employment?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Do you have a cafeteria at you place of employment?



Yes, it's very convenient.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Yes, it's very convenient.



I'd go broke!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'd go broke!



That would be the downside...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'd go broke!



I going to lunch in NYC so i'm going broke lol


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I going to lunch in NYC so i'm going broke lol



I used to be down there quite a bit for business, there is no cheap lunches in that city!


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2012)

Just get a hot dog or something


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I used to be down there quite a bit for business, there is no cheap lunches in that city!


  Well we have a Subway close to my job that is the cheapest lunch place but I get tired of it after years of eating their, their are cheap places that are great but their up on Columbus Ave and in the mid 68 st and 72 st if your coming back to NYC anytime soon let me know and i send u the places that I know to be cheap and good.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> Just get a hot dog or something



Do you know whats in a hot dog?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2012)

heading out for a hair cut


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually have work to do at work today ya.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

Sitting at my desk, annoyed that I have a headache and a stiff neck.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Sitting at my desk, annoyed that I have a headache and a stiff neck.



well, on the bright side, the crappy weather this season means you can use sick days for actually not feeling well.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> well, on the bright side, the crappy weather this season means you can use sick days for actually not feeling well.



I keep having to use them to stay home with my sick kids instead. :-?


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Do you know whats in a hot dog?



A tasty smorgabord of parts.

I should be doing something... cleaning? washing dishes? running errands? grocery shopping? I'm kinda in a daze right now...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

Going to wash dishes and clean up.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

Wishing I didn't grab some Burger King on my way into work this evening.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Wishing I didn't grab some Burger King on my way into work this evening.



Why? Do you want more?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

Watching Pawn Stars.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2012)

Captain & Diet.... yeah it was that kinda monday


----------



## planb420 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wishing the Toms Park got a real change rather than just "re-dressing the pig" as it were....

If you post something like this "Ski Sundown: Big ideas rearing their heads next week." and just swap rails, you gotta expect some unhappy campers lol


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2012)

severine said:


> A tasty smorgabord of parts.
> .



Is that how it's spelled? 

BTW: a totally underutilized word. "Smorgasbord" or however it's spelled.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Why? Do you want more?



No, quite the opposite tonight..


----------



## planb420 (Feb 13, 2012)

"Smorgasbord" 
Scrabble word!


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2012)

planb420 said:


> Wishing the Toms Park got a real change rather than just "re-dressing the pig" as it were....
> 
> If you post something like this "Ski Sundown: Big ideas rearing their heads next week." and just swap rails, you gotta expect some unhappy campers lol


You sure that wasn't referring to Thirsty Thursdays (aka Thirty Thursdays)?


----------



## planb420 (Feb 13, 2012)

severine said:


> You sure that wasn't referring to Thirsty Thursdays (aka Thirty Thursdays)?



Yeah REAL SURE, it was a park refrence! :roll:


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2012)

planb420 said:


> Yeah REAL SURE, it was a park refrence! :roll:



The week isn't over yet...


----------



## planb420 (Feb 13, 2012)

severine said:


> The week isn't over yet...



unfortunatly that was over a week ago, and today was the build day, Brendan assures me that its not over yet, more on Wed?


Ishovel also had to boot me from the orange fenced area, tried to walk/sneak a view of the progress this morning....sorry Jarred drrrrr


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 13, 2012)

My wife and I were just talking about how we can move/retire out west (Utah?). Long term plans for now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

mlctvt said:


> My wife and I were just talking about how we can move/retire out west (Utah?). Long term plans for now.


Congratulations and i'm jealous, so cheap their.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

Drinking Tea, reading Hunter book, taking shower soon and off to start trip to work and posting in this thread.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

Still dealing with last nights decision to stop for BK on the way to work...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Still dealing with last nights decision to stop for BK on the way to work...



Still? You should write them a letter.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

Got to work a few minutes ago, going thru emails.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Still? You should write them a letter.



Somehow I doubt I'd be the first person to write them such a letter...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Somehow I doubt I'd be the first person to write them such a letter...



They might send you a coupon for a free Whopper or small fry!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> They might send you a coupon for a free Whopper or small fry!



Sounds like a vicious circle.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

Losing my mind


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 14, 2012)

Pissing and moaning !!! My RED group took off for 2 days at TREMBLANT  without me ..  I pulled a groin muscle last thursday and am working out the problem with RICE and gentle stretching and will hopefully ski this week  but on easier and shorter trails 

This was to be  our second of 3  extended trips this yr to Tremblant . Damn !!!!! Like a caged lion . Glad for my buddies it'l actually be WARM at TREMBLANT  an almost NEVER EVENT .  a couple of weeks ago when we were ther we had 40 below windchill

Damn it Damn it


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

Still losing my mind


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Still losing my mind



How long does this take?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Pissing and moaning !!! My RED group took off for 2 days at TREMBLANT  without me ..  I pulled a groin muscle last thursday and am working out the problem with RICE and gentle stretching and will hopefully ski this week  but on easier and shorter trails
> 
> This was to be  our second of 3  extended trips this yr to Tremblant . Damn !!!!! Like a caged lion . Glad for my buddies it'l actually be WARM at TREMBLANT  an almost NEVER EVENT .  a couple of weeks ago when we were ther we had 40 below windchill
> 
> Damn it Damn it



I am sorry that sucks at least it has been a good winter so probably not much snow up their.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> How long does this take?



You wouldn't think it would take very long, since there's not much there to start with...  But seems to be a slow, agonizing process... :roll:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

Working and i am happy to actually have work to do this morning.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I used to be down there quite a bit for business, there is no cheap lunches in that city!



http://www.empiretogo.com/ShowMenu.tpl  this a great place to eat, real menu has lots more lunch specials then what is online, you can get soup choice of like 12 different lunch choices and food is great, Soup and Noodles are great, best Fried Dumplings ever!


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just picked up the telmark gear and now picking up Stef from her hair appointment, then to the gondola


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2012)

Working on some iPhone screenshots and realizing the time is set to 4:20 on all of them.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

Going home in five minutes and going to watch NY Rangers game tonight.


----------



## planb420 (Feb 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Working on some iPhone screenshots and realizing the time is set to 4:20 on all of them.



Way to be "Safe"


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

Watching Married with children, driving tea and getting ready for work, great Ranger game last night i'm sorry for any Bruins fan on here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

Counting down time to leave work less then 2 hours.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2012)

Just got back to the office after being in Lowell and then Somerville, getting ready to head home.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

Going home in five minutes to watch Modern Family tonight funny funny show.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2012)

Working a bonus shift tonight


----------



## severine (Feb 15, 2012)

Watching a news story about resurrecting Powder Ridge.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

Warning up car nice to have to defrost windows today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

Watching NY Ranger's,  first period over, and were playing not so well tonight,  but that happens.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2012)

Playing video games


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 16, 2012)

Farting


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2012)

Just played some video games too.... skyrim on the pc during a conference call at 9pm for some server work. hah.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2012)

Nick said:


> Just played some video games too.... skyrim on the pc during a conference call at 9pm for some server work. hah.


Late night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2012)

Getting car warmed up.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 17, 2012)

Getting ready to load the car for the trip to Lake Placid.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

GETTING READY TO TURN MY CAPS LOCK OFF

That's better...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

bvibert said:


> GETTING READY TO TURN MY CAPS LOCK OFF
> 
> That's better...



Thanks, much better for us all.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

Counting down, 6 hours before I leave work.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 17, 2012)

Got the day off and all of next week. Doing Laundry, shopping and packing to head to Burke this afternoon after my daughter gets out of school.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Got the day off and all of next week. Doing Laundry, shopping and packing to head to Burke this afternoon after my daughter gets out of school.



Have fun, kids skiing with you all week?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2012)

finishing up work, packing car and heading to The Great White North.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> finishing up work, packing car and heading to The Great White North.



Have fun, did I miss the thread where you finalized your Canadian skiing trip?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Have fun, did I miss the thread where you finalized your Canadian skiing trip?



i don't actually know that my plans ARE finalized.  i know where i 'm staying. i know where i want to ski but we are sort of playing this one loose.


condo rental in Magog.  a few miles from Orford, about an hour from Sutton and 40-ish minutes from Bromont.    might hit Jay on the way home, depending on how the weather/snow/conditions are.


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 17, 2012)

Finishing up work so I can blow out of here and finish packing for next week's ski vacation.  Wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i don't actually know that my plans ARE finalized.  i know where i 'm staying. i know where i want to ski but we are sort of playing this one loose.
> 
> 
> condo rental in Magog.  a few miles from Orford, about an hour from Sutton and 40-ish minutes from Bromont.    might hit Jay on the way home, depending on how the weather/snow/conditions are.



Taking the Jeep?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds like this place will be dead next week with everyone away on vacation. I'll be working....


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2012)

Waiting for lunch.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Taking the Jeep?



umm, no. jeep won't hold all the crap a family of 4 needs for vacation.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like this place will be dead next week with everyone away on vacation. I'll be working....



Same here.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like this place will be dead next week with everyone away on vacation. I'll be working....





bvibert said:


> Same here.



just think of all the great trip reports you'll get to read :-D


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

Really looking forward to reading other people's ski vacation trip reports next week...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 17, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Really looking forward to reading other people's ski vacation trip reports next week...



Got room, if you guys wanted to make the drive for a night or two! 2 br with loft for just 2 adults and 3 kids right now.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Got room, if you guys wanted to make the drive for a night or two! 2 br with loft for just 2 adults and 3 kids right now.



Tempting!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2012)

Waiting for work to end so I can enjoy a movie tonight and weekend,only 2 hours to go.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

Thinking about turning my Caps Lock button back on


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Thinking about turning my Caps Lock button back on



Do you do that every night before you leave work?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

Waiting on date to get here, then order Chinese and grab a movie


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2012)

Walking to car,hope too rent Rum Diary.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Do you do that every night before you leave work?



Only on Thursdays and Fridays, occasionally Tuesdays.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2012)

Eating a pulled pork burger with caramelized onions and blue cheese crumbles and drinking a trout river rainbow red in 1900' Burger at Mount Snow


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2012)

pleasantly surprised at how quick the trip to Magog was. 5.5 hours door to door with a stop in Greenfield to fill up @ Valero and get my final sticker for a BOGO ski ticket (to be used at a later date).  Now trying to figure out where to get some dinner.

hoping the TV channels aren't all in French.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Eating a pulled pork burger with caramelized onions and blue cheese crumbles and drinking a trout river rainbow red in 1900' Burger at Mount Snow



Take it to the dinner thread... :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> pleasantly surprised at how quick the trip to Magog was. 5.5 hours door to door with a stop in Greenfield to fill up @ Valero and get my final sticker for a BOGO ski ticket (to be used at a later date).  Now trying to figure out where to get some dinner.
> 
> hoping the TV channels aren't all in French.



Hopefully  you brought some AZ stickers with you to plaster around Canada!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Hopefully  you brought some AZ stickers with you to plaster around Canada!



oops


----------



## severine (Feb 18, 2012)

Trying to figure out why I'm wide awake. I never get up this early on Saturday. Must be because I stayed in last night...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 18, 2012)

getting ready to ski a local skid bump an hr away  while my wife is shopping at the mall there .first time out since i pulled a groin tendon/ligament  9 days ago   for the second time in 2 weeks  --0000000000000000000000.  Will probably make turns for only a couple of hrs since the hill is smallish only about 375 vert  and it'll be boring but for me its free and it beats shopping .

We'll do a nice late lunch then mebbe a flick b4 heading back to the hacienda


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 18, 2012)

Eating breakfast, then heading out for a hike.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Eating a pulled pork burger with caramelized onions and blue cheese crumbles and drinking a trout river rainbow red in 1900' Burger at Mount Snow


That needs to go in dinner thread, just kidding Dr. Jeff . So how was the burger?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2012)

Eating at Dunkin, then try again to rent Rum Diary, all rented out last night.


----------



## severine (Feb 18, 2012)

Washed the dishes and started some laundry. Going to watch a Netflix movie with my daughter now.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 19, 2012)

Tuning  and waxing for tomorrow's ski  session  at Titus .

  I  had a interesting day yesterday skiing for 3 hrs in a snow storm  at a regional ski bump while the Queen hit the mall . Lake effect was intense for a period of time little actual accumulation but big WET flakes   falling  for all 3 hrs i skied kept me wishing for windshield wipers on my goggles .

Had a great day topped off by some awesome shimpi scampi and bay scallops and clam chowder at a nice restaurant afterwords !


----------



## HD333 (Feb 19, 2012)

Just finished building a LEGO house. I think I deserve a beer now.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2012)

Trying to figure out what ski gear of the families to put in what bag and how much total weight and volume all of it will take up both for airline baggage and rental car space and then see if I need to ship another bag or 2 via Fedex out to Utah for our arrival next Saturday


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2012)

Car is warning up. Going to work today but commute should be light today.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2012)

Throwing an empty OJ bottle in the garbage.


----------



## marcski (Feb 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Throwing an empty OJ bottle in the garbage.



Reading the "what are you doing now" thread..and thinking that B Should've put that OJ bottle in the recyclables as opposed to the garbage.


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2012)

Making coffee and firing up my work laptop


----------



## severine (Feb 20, 2012)

Trying to get the kids ready so we can go to the Bronx Zoo.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 20, 2012)

Sitting in the car heading up to MA for work


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2012)

Throne posting. Then getting dresses for skiing.


----------



## ski stef (Feb 20, 2012)

Almost crying. Steamboat got almost 30 inches. Storm just didn't make it that far south. Worthy of a road trip.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 20, 2012)

Back from MA, heading to the bathroom.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking at the weather in disbelief.


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Looking at the weather in disbelief.



Why, is there snow in the forecast????!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking at my phone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Why, is there snow in the forecast????!!!!



Snow???? Not this year just can't believe Heavy pockets of rain for friday....Im pissed!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2012)

Tying my shoe.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2012)

Itching my hand


----------



## planb420 (Feb 20, 2012)

Waiting to get outta work @ 2am...then waiting to get on the slopes @ Sundown tomorrow....maybe some nexflix @ work will help


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2012)

Trying to dislodge a poppy seed from my teeth.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Sipping coffee and eating a granola bar.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Trying to dislodge a poppy seed from my teeth.



Got it


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Got it



Nice work!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Wondering where Scotty is today?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 21, 2012)

Tracking the boat my car is on. Somewhere in the wild seas between Halifax, Nova Scotia and New York Harbor.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2012)

Trying to dislodge some Dorito pieces from my teeth


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Trying to dislodge some Dorito pieces from my teeth



You're having a lot of problems with stuff in your teeth today. Should look into having your teeth removed.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Getting ready for lunch.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Wondering where Scotty is today?


I'm here trying to look at all 67 pages of cheap skiing threads on my phone this morning for my trip to VT, and some work at work had to be done.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2012)

Researching dentures.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2012)

Drinking Dr Pepper


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2012)

Disposing of Dr Pepper bottle


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2012)

Learning about VMWare for work.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Reading reviews about hiking boots online.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Having Pop Tarts for afternoon snack.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2012)

Wishing I had Pop Tarts


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Wishing I had Pop Tarts



No snacks in that fancy cafeteria you have at work?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 21, 2012)

Sitting in Yankee Candle Factory parking lot while Amy gets her shoppin' on.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No snacks in that fancy cafeteria you have at work?



It closes at 1.

Eating Sun Chips from vending machine.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Sitting in Yankee Candle Factory parking lot while Amy gets her shoppin' on.



I just read that on Facebook. Are you going to the butterfly place too?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

bvibert said:


> It closes at 1.
> 
> Eating Sun Chips from vending machine.



Pop Tarts > Sun chips


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2012)

trucks at work just came in, i have real work to do soon.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Getting ready to leave work, then going skiing at Mount Southington tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2012)

Getting ready to get ready for work, and then leave work to head to work.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 21, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Getting ready to leave work, then going skiing at Mount Southington tonight.



expect a mogul report


steveo


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 21, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Getting ready to get ready for work, and then leave work to head to work.



:lol: Your out of control!!!:smash:


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> :lol: Your out of control!!!:smash:



:lol:


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2012)

I just had a hot chocolate. Swiss miss. I think it was in the hot chocolate bin in the office for maybe several years.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

powhunter said:


> expect a mogul report
> 
> 
> steveo



That and I will also check the out powder stashes while I am there.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 21, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Are you going to the butterfly place too?



i don't know what that is


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Throne posting. Then getting dresses for skiing.


Drag skiing?



o3jeff said:


> Pop Tarts > Sun chips


Always

Trying to get the kids into bed.


----------



## planb420 (Feb 21, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, Currently PARTYING my ass off in Video N @ work after finding out that I'm getting ANOTHER 5k raise!!!!!!!  (second one in less than 5 months)        SUPER STOKED "RIGHT NOW"


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2012)

Playing call of duty and on a late night con call for work


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Going to sleep.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2012)

Planing mt travel to Sugarbush.


----------



## severine (Feb 22, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Going to sleep.



Wow! How will you stay awake today?!

Getting ready for work.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2012)

Listening to the radio while at work


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2012)

Wishing I could take a nap


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2012)

Just finished lunch, going to take a nap.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2012)

conf call with boss @ 1... wondering if i can finish that up and get to sundown while it is still warm and sunny.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> conf call with boss @ 1... wondering if i can finish that up and get to sundown while it is still warm and sunny.



Conf call while driving to Sundown.  Finish up call in parking lot.  Go skiing.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 22, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Conf call while driving to Sundown.  Finish up call in parking lot.  Go skiing.



A friend of mine has done conference calls right on the chairlift. Like they say, necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2012)

Working on trucks unloading merchandise.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2012)

Sitting in a meeting


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Working on trucks unloading merchandise.



Anything good "fall off"?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Anything good "fall off"?


No just finished unloading them, at least I have work to do at job for few days.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2012)

Relaxing


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2012)

Eating ice cream out of the container.


----------



## Nick (Feb 22, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Eating ice cream out of the container.



What kind


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Eating ice cream out of the container.



And watching Sex and the City reruns?


----------



## legalskier (Feb 22, 2012)

Doing fafsa. Ugh.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

At work eating a granola bar and having coffee.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> What kind



Extreme Cookies and Cream
http://turkeyhill.com/products/light-ice-cream-flavors.aspx?pID=282


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> And watching Sex and the City reruns?



Which episodes were on last night? I only have the cheap cable line up so I don't get the good channels with re-runs.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2012)

About to drink some water


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> About to drink some water



Do you have a water cooler that you hang around and talk to fellow employees?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2012)

Making pancakes.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2012)

My  regional hill got 10 inches  of fp last nite and supposedly more tonite so tomorrrow  and the weekend will be choice -- gotta go wax 'em up


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Do you have a water cooler that you hang around and talk to fellow employees?



No.

Do you?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> No.
> 
> Do you?



I just have a bathroom sink, no water cooler here. We are only a small company with a total of 5 employees between 2 offices so most times it is only me an my secretary who sits right outside my office so no need to stand by the sink and talk.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I just have a bathroom sink, no water cooler here. We are only a small company with a total of 5 employees between 2 offices so most times it is only me an my secretary who sits right outside my office so no need to stand by the sink and talk.



You should try it sometime, you might like it.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> You should try it sometime, you might like it.



I have, just with myself though.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

Working on a quote.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Working on a quote.



Try this one:



			
				Johnny Bench said:
			
		

> Slumps in life are like soft beds. They're easy to get into and hard to get out of.
> - Johnny Bench


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Try this one:



I like this one

The early bird might get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I like this one
> 
> The early bird might get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.



I like :

Mad River Glen -  Ski It If You Can!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> I like :
> 
> Mad River Glen -  Ski It If You Can!



Didn't you win the Pats Peak tickets and not the Mad River ones?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't you win the Pats Peak tickets and not the Mad River ones?



i did win Pats tickets. i've been there a few times. other than some trouble with lift lines i've had a lot of fun there.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

Lunch time


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 23, 2012)

thinking about a new career....


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

Opening the mail


----------



## skidbump (Feb 23, 2012)

Thinking about NEXT ski season


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2012)

Thinking about the good stuff that is finally coming.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2012)

Just got home from making an offer on a house.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Just got home from making an offer on a house.



good luck! hope you get it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm considering blowing off work to ski 1-2" of wet snow...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 24, 2012)

Headin out to ski Titus had 10 inches of fresh yesterday and it'll be storming today ---------'mmmmmm


----------



## hammer (Feb 24, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Headin out to ski Titus had 10 inches of fresh yesterday and it'll be storming today ---------'mmmmmm


Retirement must really suck...:wink:

Enjoy.

Trying to get work done from home but these forecasts are distracting.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 24, 2012)

hammer said:


> Retirement must really suck...:wink:
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Trying to get work done from home but these forecasts are distracting.



DO IT AS SOON AS YOU CAN my man !!!!!!!!!!!!!

 I pulled the plug at 52 yrs old  saweet !!!!! -- been rockin it for almost 17 yrs 


after that just did consulting limited to 75 days a yr until i was 57 .  I picked the days and clients  never worked on a Mon or Fri( had to ski ya know ) and never worked from June thru Sept , then sold my consulting  group and took up golf too


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm considering blowing off work to ski 1-2" of wet snow...



Now I'm pissed off that I decided to head to work, and ended up sitting in a traffic jam on the highway. :smash:


----------



## hammer (Feb 24, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> DO IT AS SOON AS YOU CAN my man !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I pulled the plug at 52 yrs old  saweet !!!!! -- been rockin it for almost 17 yrs
> 
> ...


That would be 5 years from now for me...think my financial planner would laugh in my face if I asked him about it.

Think my target retirement age will have to be about 10 years later...:sad:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

Just finished a good meeting with boss.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Just finished a good meeting with boss.



Did you meet at the bathroom sink?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Now I'm pissed off that I decided to head to work, and ended up sitting in a traffic jam on the highway. :smash:



Still pissed at myself


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Did you meet at the bathroom sink?



No since there is only one seat near it, will maybe plan the next one there.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Still pissed at myself



Traffic? You live in the country


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Traffic? You live in the country



You're telling me!  Freaking route 8 was stop and go, for MILES, because people couldn't figure out how to drive in the snow! :smash:

I'm over that though, just pissed at myself for not being skiing right now!  Sometimes I can be such a dumb ass...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm over that though, just pissed at myself for not being skiing right now!  Sometimes I can be such a dumb ass...



Glad to see you're not getting in the groomers way out there while they turn this new snow into good corduroy.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 24, 2012)

Wishing the clock would move just a little faster so I can head North tonight...

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Just got home from making an offer on a house.



The last one you looked at the other night? Good luck!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> The last one you looked at the other night? Good luck!



Yup, that's the one!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

Thinking about cleaning my desk....


But I probably won't


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Thinking about cleaning my desk....
> 
> 
> But I probably won't



Pics?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

Waiting for Friday at work to end.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

Leaving work.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Pics?



My phone doesn't have a wide enough lens to capture all of the mess...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

45 minutes to I go home and watch NY Ranger's play NY islanders, should be a great game, Henry the Rangers goalie just had his first born today too.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2012)

Getting ready to take the kids to their ski lessons.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 26, 2012)

Packing up to hit the slopes , another dump last nite at Titus so almost 24 inches since Friday . 

It's sunny , zero degrees BUT   windchills will be pretty tuff( - 22 degrees ) today so i'll be using my new Polarwrap  Heat Exchanger  Mask and boot gloves .   Snow will be "choice"


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2012)

Heading out grocery shopping.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2012)

coffee then heading to sundown for some skiing


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> coffee then heading to sundown for some skiing



Be honest, you're going for the Wild West day festivities! Have fun.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2012)

Put a bunch of stuff in the crock pot to make chicken pot pie stew.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2012)

Getting stuff together to make trip up to mt snow.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2012)

Chair 58 Lift 2. Scared due to gunfire @ base lodge.


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2012)

Should be grocery shopping, but I don't want to. Watching Breaking Bad with Brian instead.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2012)

In lodge at Mount Snow with family can't wait to with them tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2012)

Getting up and not driving to work but driving less then a mile to ski soon, i love waking up on ski day(and i love personal day while skiing.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Have fun out there today Scotty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2012)

On the hunt again.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Chair 58 Lift 2. Scared due to gunfire @ base lodge.



Hope you made it out alive!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

bvibert said:


> On the hunt again.



Snipes again?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Snipes again?



Apparently the owner of the house we put an offer in on (that had been on the market for almost 2 years) were already finalizing negotiations with another buyer by the time we put our offer in...  I'm kind of surprised they didn't try to play us off the other buyer...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Snipes again?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Apparently the owner of the house we put an offer in on (that had been on the market for almost 2 years) were already finalizing negotiations with another buyer by the time we put our offer in...  I'm kind of surprised they didn't try to play us off the other buyer...



That sucks, but a lot of homes on the market and I'm sure more will be coming up. Do you have to be out of the current place by a certain date?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> That sucks, but a lot of homes on the market and I'm sure more will be coming up. Do you have to be out of the current place by a certain date?



No rush, other than the extremely appealing prospect of finally getting out of there...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Have fun out there today Scotty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank Mr. Warp, it was great times skiing with family today can't wait to go again tomorrow, i skiied with them sinxe I was a teen many years ago, I will put up snow report tomorrow,( i love being in snow country and seeing snow).


----------



## KTammaro (Feb 29, 2012)

At work, crusin around alpinezone and getting excited for AZ summit 3.0! ..and praying for powder!


----------



## Mitchdog8 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Working?*

Hardly working.. Day dreaming of powpow!


----------



## Mitchdog8 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Snow*

At work still... but it just started snowing!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 29, 2012)

The Queen and i  are Just back awhile ago from the Gym .


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2012)

Putting off getting ready for a meeting that I'm leading in less than an hour...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 29, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Putting off getting ready for a meeting that I'm leading in less than an hour...



Where are you leading it too?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 29, 2012)

At work


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Where are you leading it too?



Into oblivion

Now I'm sitting in another meeting...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 29, 2012)

At home, left work early.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2012)

Done with the meeting.  Getting ready to head home.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 29, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Done with the meeting.  Getting ready to head home.


Making some dinner.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 29, 2012)

Shutting down, going home.


----------



## severine (Feb 29, 2012)

Making pastry cream. Choux paste will come out of the fridge next to bake off as eclairs.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Nothing



If you're not doing anything then you should have gone up to Magic this morning!!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> If you're not doing anything then you should have gone up to Magic this morning!!



I wish, boss is on vaca so I need to be here. Planning on going up Sunday for sloppy fourths.....


----------



## Geoff (Mar 1, 2012)

severine said:


> Making pastry cream. Choux paste will come out of the fridge next to bake off as eclairs.



Choux is French for cabbages.   To inject some ski content:  I'm getting this image of the mystery dessert in "Better Off Dead".


----------



## Geoff (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a 10:00 conference call and a full morning calendar.   I should have invoked the powder day rule.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2012)

Leaving work and maybe leaving work for good soon,  maybe time to leave NYC and go up to the mid hudson valley


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 1, 2012)

Just finished the second plowing of the afternoon still light powder here about 8 inches and still snowing . 

 Will now  wax the Queen's skis and mine now .We 're outta here first thing in the am ,. Gonna be a a great day on the mtn tomorrow -- yee haa!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just finished the second plowing of the afternoon still light powder here about 8 inches and still snowing .
> 
> Will now  wax the Queen's skis and mine now .We 're outta here first thing in the am ,. Gonna be a a great day on the mtn tomorrow -- yee haa!



Nice enjoy your powder day.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks Scotty == Enjoy Platty , BTW  moving to the mid hudson puts you in a great location !! Hope it works out for you if that's what you want 

W


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> thanks Scotty == Enjoy Platty , BTW  moving to the mid hudson puts you in a great location !! Hope it works out for you if that's what you want
> 
> W


I be at work today but that okay I had nice time at MT Snow this week, but i want to hear powder trip reports for sure. Orange County NY is close to Platty and South VT, I lived there for like 10 years,  if I go back I be temporary to I save and maybe go to Co or Slc next year that my goal, some of my family is in mid hudson valley.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2012)

Calling my old boss in few minutes so i can get out of my current job.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Calling my old boss in few minutes so i can get out of my current job.



Good luck!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

Getting ready to eat lunch.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Getting ready to eat lunch.



What preparations do need before eating lunch?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> What preparations do need before eating lunch?



Clear a space off on my desk, wash my hands and put my bib on.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Clear a space off on my desk, wash my hands and put my bib on.



Did you have a conversation with your secretary while you were at the sink?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Did you have a conversation with your secretary while you were at the sink?



No, the bathrooms and sinks are in the back of the building and she was at her desk which is located in the front of the building.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Thinking about cleaning my desk....
> 
> 
> But I probably won't





bvibert said:


> My phone doesn't have a wide enough lens to capture all of the mess...



Have you gotten around to cleaning your desk? Also did you bring in a better camera to take some pics?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No, the bathrooms and sinks are in the back of the building and she was at her desk which is located in the front of the building.



You should have informed her that you were heading back towards the bathrooms, and that you wanted to shoot the shit with her...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> You should have informed her that you were heading back towards the bathrooms, and that you wanted to shoot the shit with her...



She saw me heading back there, but I am sure she didn't know what I was going to go do. I guess I should of told her and invited her back.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Have you gotten around to cleaning your desk? Also did you bring in a better camera to take some pics?



No and no.

I'm supposed to be getting a new computer in a week or two, so I'll probably hold off cleaning until then...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> No and no.
> 
> I'm supposed to be getting a new computer in a week or two, so I'll probably hold off cleaning until then...



Why are getting a new work computer? A lap top? desk top? Do you have multiple monitors?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Why are getting a new work computer? A lap top? desk top? Do you have multiple monitors?



Corporate policy is that computers should be replaced every four years (I think).  Mine is at least 4 years old.  Currently I have a desktop and a laptop.  The laptop is really supposed to be for my department to use when traveling or giving presentations (or whatever), but I'm the only one who uses it with any regularity.  I'm going to replace the desktop with a laptop, that way I can take it with me to meetings and when I travel and not have to worry about making sure the files I need are on the network or my thumb drive.  I'm getting a docking station with a 23" monitor, I'll probably set it up with multiple monitors (which I currently don't have).


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Corporate policy is that computers should be replaced every four years (I think).  Mine is at least 4 years old.  Currently I have a desktop and a laptop.  The laptop is really supposed to be for my department to use when traveling or giving presentations (or whatever), but I'm the only one who uses it with any regularity.  I'm going to replace the desktop with a laptop, that way I can take it with me to meetings and when I travel and not have to worry about making sure the files I need are on the network or my thumb drive.  I'm getting a docking station with a 23" monitor, I'll probably set it up with multiple monitors (which I currently don't have).



Sounds like you've really put some thought into this and will be a good set-up for years of enjoyment.

Have you directed your IT department to this thread http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=107816, lots of valuable info in there.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> She saw me heading back there, but I am sure she didn't know what I was going to go do. I guess I should of told her and invited her back.



There's always next time.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like you've really put some thought into this and will be a good set-up for years of enjoyment.
> 
> Have you directed your IT department to this thread http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=107816, lots of valuable info in there.



Actually I'm kind of hesitant to give up my desktop, it's performed flawlessly so far.

My IT department doesn't give a shit what I think, let alone a bunch internet weenies who like to ski...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Actually I'm kind of hesitant to give up my desktop, it's performed flawlessly so far.



Sounds like Michael Dell must of personally hand built that one for you.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like Michael Dell must of personally hand built that one for you.



That's about as likely as Steve Jobs having assembled your Mac.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> That's about as likely as Steve Jobs having assembled your Mac.



Have you seen that the price of Apple products might be going up since they audited their sweat shops? http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20120301-719143.html

You might want to wait too long to get your iPhone.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Have you seen that the price of Apple products might be going up since they audited their sweat shops? http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20120301-719143.html
> 
> You might want to wait too long to get your iPhone.



I wish I was a subscriber so I could read the whole thing...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I wish I was a subscriber so I could read the whole thing...



Thats odd, I had the whole article and don't subscribe to the wsj.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I wish I was a subscriber so I could read the whole thing...



_HONG KONG (MarketWatch)--As auditors examine working conditions at the Chinese factories that make products for Apple Inc. (AAPL), industry analysts agree on one outcome: Your iPhone is going to cost more in the near future.

Sanford Bernstein analyst Alberto Moel in Hong Kong, who last autumn visited a Shenzhen factory where Chinese workers assemble some Apple gadgets, says the independent Fair Labor Association's current audit of Apple suppliers will very likely urge workplace improvements, inevitably meaning higher costs for Apple.

"In the end, it's a 'win win' for everybody except the end-consumer, who will probably end up paying more," Moel said.

Apple's decision to audit its contract manufacturers followed recent outcry among some of the company's customers concerning labor conditions at the Chinese factories that assemble many of the tech major's most popular devices.

Of particular focus is Foxconn Technology Group, a Taiwan-based company with separately listed units in Hong Kong and Taipei that make handsets and computer devices for many of world's leading tech brands.

The company, China's largest private-sector employer, became the focus of international attention after an outbreak of worker suicides at one of its mainland Chinese plants over a 10-month period in 2010, prompting local protests.

In mid-February, a 30-member team of inspectors from FLA, a Washington-based monitoring organization, began conducting checks and employee interviews at Foxconn's factory in the southern city of Shenzhen, with the results of the audit due out later this month.

Moel wouldn't speculate in detail about what the FLA's findings would be, but said that iPhone retail prices could eventually rise by $10 or more per handset, reflecting the cost to improve working conditions under what has been a "free ride" for global consumers until now.

Currently, Apple's newest model iPhone, the 4S, usually retails for $199 with a two-year carrier contract, or as much as $849 without one.

Other analysts agreed that prices for Apple products could be headed higher.

Nomura said higher labor costs will raise the cost of manufacturing handsets by 2% for Foxconn.

Although seemingly small, the wage hike can have a huge impact on earnings, with the hike cited as among reasons for Nomura's downgrade in February on Foxconn International Holdings Ltd. (2038.HK), the Hong Kong-listed unit that makes handsets for brands other than Apple, reversing a prior view to buy the shares.

Nomura is forecasting an earnings drop of 40% in the 2012 fiscal year, with Foxconn International already set to hike wages at its China factories by 20% on average this year, effective by the end of the first quarter, in compliance with previous guidance on wage increases by the Fair Labor Association.


   Not An Issue For Apple 


Rising labor costs have already been budgeted into higher production costs for Apple, according to Nomura's Peter Liao in Taipei, who said that, unlike other smartphone brands, Apple has been able to lift prices with little damage to its market share.

"Apple has brand premium, but not other smartphone makers," said Liao, adding that Apple's profit margins on the iPhone were envied throughout the industry.

There was some evidence that smartphone rival Samsung Electronics Co. (005930.SE) was also able to raise prices while retaining its appeal to customers, but the results were less encouraging for Taiwanese handset maker HTC Corp. (2498.TW) after it unveiled a price-hike last year.

Liao said it wasn't clear how much Apple would need to raise prices to protect its profit margins, citing factors including new Apple-developed technology that may reduce overall costs of production.

The so-called "anchor company" of the Foxconn Technology Group--Hon Hai Precision Industry Co. (2317.TW), which for the most part handles the company's Apple account--may also have ways to help keep costs down.

Hon Hai plans to shift 60% of its Apple production, including much of its iPhone and iPad assembly work, to plants located near the inland Chinese cities of Chengdu and Zhengzhou by June.

Nomura said the lower wage levels at these cities, along with other issues related to scale of production, should lead to savings and helped prompt Nomura to raise its recommendation on Hon Hai last month to a buy rating.


   Bad But Not Worse 


Meanwhile, Sanford Bernstein's Moel said his own impressions of the huge complex in Shenzhen run by Foxconn were of working conditions that ranked well in comparison to those offered by rival electronics employers in the region.

During the October visit, he noticed job seekers lined up to file employment applications, a likely sign, he said, that the sprawling industrial complex has a reasonable reputation among workers in spite of the suicides of 2010 and subsequent labor disputes.

In commissioning the FLA to carry out the audit, Apple is probably comfortable with the overall labor conditions at the plant and believes that the audit won't prove too damaging, Moel said.

It is even likely, he said, that Apple will encourage Foxconn to act on the auditors' recommendations, in the expectation the monitoring group will call for marginal improvements.

Still, Moel said, some of these could entail higher production costs that will require sacrifices on Apple's part.

"Foxconn will say 'OK, fine, we'll fix them, but you pay for them; you have to allow me more profits so that I can meet those requirements,'" Moel said.

And it wouldn't be the first time--Foxconn installed expensive ventilation equipment and automated part of the production process at its Chengdu plant in response to a consultant's report commissioned by Apple to look into an explosion last year that left three workers dead and others injured.

Moel said the Foxconn group has plenty of room for improvement and is only about half as efficient as other leading global manufacturers in terms of worker time to unit output.

"Hon Hai has to either pass on those higher [labor] costs to its customers such as Apple, or work on its productivity. It looks like it will do a mix of both," Moel said. _


----------



## WJenness (Mar 2, 2012)

Downside: Not skiing today

Upside: Just had my review and got a nice raise. 

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

WJenness said:


> Downside: Not skiing today
> 
> Upside: Just had my review and got a nice raise.
> 
> -w



I'll split it with you


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2012)

WJenness said:


> Downside: Not skiing today
> 
> Upside: Just had my review and got a nice raise.
> 
> -w



You're buying drinks at Sugarloaf!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

WJenness said:


> Downside: Not skiing today
> 
> Upside: Just had my review and got a nice raise.
> 
> -w



Congrats!



wa-loaf said:


> You're buying drinks at Sugarloaf!



Seconded!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

Just got home from work.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 2, 2012)

Just leaving work.

woo hoo.

-w


----------



## hammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Getting ready to upload some scenery pictures from Magic today...


----------



## planb420 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bored at work...need something on the interwebz to keep me busy till 2am....


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2012)

Geoff said:


> Choux is French for cabbages.   To inject some ski content:  I'm getting this image of the mystery dessert in "Better Off Dead".



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choux_pastry

pâte à choux = choux paste = choux pastry = dough used to make cream puffs and eclairs

Thankfully, it did not look like that.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2012)

Sitting by the indoor/outdoor pool where i'm staying in Park City, drinking a beer and watching the kids swim outside in a snow squall trying not to listen to my aching legs after the best powder week i've had in all of my 33 ski seasons! Life is good!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Good luck!


Thanks


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Sitting by the indoor/outdoor pool where i'm staying in Park City, drinking a beer and watching the kids swim outside in a snow squall trying not to listen to my aching legs after the best powder week i've had in all of my 33 ski seasons! Life is good!


Got to love Utah powder,i'm glad you got the good ls this week Dr Jeff, kind of makes up for lack of natural this year in South VT.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2012)

I listening to Breakfast with the Beatles on radio and internet every Sunday from 8am to almost 10am, lots of great songs lots of times I hear one sung a way i never heard it before and info is amazing the DJ is great to, not my favorite radio station but one of my favorite shows of all time http://www.q1043.com/cc-common/podcast/single_page.html?podcast=breakfastbeatles:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2012)

Enroute to Magic.


----------



## Nick (Mar 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Enroute to Magic.



Enjoy!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Enroute to Magic.



no texting (or posting) and driving!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> no texting (or posting) and driving!



I'm not driving this week, heading up with some friends.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 4, 2012)

Getting my ski gear together we decided to make a last minute drive . The Queen is headed for the Mall and i'm going skiing again nearby -----------a Win/Win


----------



## HD333 (Mar 4, 2012)

Apres beers. Root Beer for the kids Beer Beer for the adults.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Enroute to Magic.


I'm sure you will have a magical times.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2012)

Going to see my family in Rockland county soon for birthday dinner, it's eaisier to do it today but I be half way to70: soon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Getting my ski gear together we decided to make a last minute drive . The Queen is headed for the Mall and i'm going skiing again nearby -----------a Win/Win


Enjoy how is it well grooming I hope?  How much snow get in normal year for Titus


----------



## stek (Mar 5, 2012)

Instead of sitting behind a desk, I should be riding some glades!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Enjoy how is it well grooming I hope?  How much snow get in normal year for Titus




To answer your question Scotty - Titus gets approx 200 inches annually . Didn't ski there yesterday but did a small hill called Dry Hill in Watertown while the Queen shopped. It's a FREEBIE for me


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 5, 2012)

finishing up...heading home to tune some skis


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> To answer your question Scotty - Titus gets approx 200 inches annually . Didn't ski there yesterday but did a small hill called Dry Hill in Watertown while the Queen shopped. It's a FREEBIE for me



That is sweet, north country rules, kind of like Platty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2012)

Watching Seinfeld reruns


----------



## marcski (Mar 5, 2012)

Eating a really yummy slice of Lasagne pizza that I got from the pizza place by the entrance to Blue Mountain, which we rode yesterday morning and it was schweeet as usual.  That is definitely the best place in this area for mt. Biking, bar none.  And I am washing it down with a growler of Racer X I just picked up from my buddy's restaurant/bar.  Tasty stuff!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> That is sweet, north country rules, kind of like Platty.



 Yes Scotty it is a very similar vibe to Platty  altho NOT as steep .

The Upper Mtn has a few steeper but by no means   killer trails ( more like a serious blue @ a larger venue like Tremblant )  and the back side of the first of 3 mtns has some fun steeper stuff and some huckage and other stuff.  Their are some cool woods  shots ( if ya know where they are :>)))

 Its retro , friendly , caters to family and serious localized skiers and is  run by a  local family with several small businesses .  

  Their  Hall lifts  ( triples and doubles) are retro but never experience lift lines .  And  the grooming is the BEST i've skied anywhere but they often leave many trails ungroomed if there is a sufficient dumpage . Lots of Canadian skiers take advantage of the place

In summary a good day of fun skiing at a very  reasonable cost.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2012)

Sitting in a meeting about safety.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking at craig's list on my phone for new job.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2012)

Going home to watch NY Ranger's vs NJ devil's should be a awesome game.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2012)

Heading up to Boston then Braintree.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 7, 2012)

Sitting in my hotel room in Denver drinking coffee.   I've been up for hours. Bio clock is still on east coast time.  Off to spend the day in the office.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2012)

We're both  getting for a gym session this AM, hopefully skiing will still be fine by Friday or saturday -- its a gully washer here tomorrow


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2012)

Another morning working from home.  Dr. appointment later today.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 7, 2012)

On-line looking for new shades....hard to find non-polarized lens' these days...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2012)

Listening to White Album by Beatles# 9 song now at work, i'm listening to my favorites today as I officially turn half way to 70 today.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Scotty!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks 





bvibert said:


> Happy Birthday Scotty!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2012)

HBD  Scotty !


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> HBD  Scotty !


Thanks


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2012)

Eating lunch out today and enjoying NYC people watching, go back to work i think it's time for Grateful Dead to be played next.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 7, 2012)

Plotting my early departure for gunny bumps this afternoon...


----------



## Nick (Mar 7, 2012)

work


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking up stuff on here:

http://www.hydraulicfracturingdisclosure.org/fracfocusfind/

Which is actually pretty interesting, if you're into that kind of stuff.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 7, 2012)

Avoiding Big East Basketball Tournament news... The girlfriend went to Georgetown and is Tivo-ing the game... Watching it with her after work...

-w


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Plotting my early departure for gunny bumps this afternoon...


Should be great snow tonight for you.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2012)

Getting ready to leave work and drink some whiskey later to celebrate my BD


----------



## Nick (Mar 7, 2012)

Happy bday Scotty!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> Happy bday Scotty!



Thanks


----------



## Madroch (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Scotty-- groundhog day here... again plotting my early departure for Gunny bumps...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Happy Birthday Scotty-- groundhog day here... again plotting my early departure for Gunny bumps...


Thanks enjoy the spring snow.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

At work after not being here for two days, having coffee and a piece of banana bread.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2012)

Gym workout today then we start tuning skis for tomorrow's adventure . We got 3 inches last nite and several more expected today !


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 9, 2012)

At work, boring slow day.  Playing with my new phone lol.  Thanks Jeff, reminded me I brought a banana to office for breakfast.  Kids have day off today...alone at home..wonder what disaster awaits when I get home.


----------



## Nick (Mar 9, 2012)

You need a surveillance camera in the house!


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> You need a surveillance camera in the house!



Naw...may not be able to handle what I see lol!  I'm pretty laid back, as long as they pick up their food/mess and no blood was shed, I'm good...and 16yo has her babysitting $ fee riding on it lol.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 9, 2012)

considering selling my share of the biz to my partner and moving on......


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

Taking it easy this afternoon at work.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> considering selling my share of the biz to my partner and moving on......



Sounds like a big move.  You've been contemplating moving on for a while now, haven't you?


----------



## HD333 (Mar 9, 2012)

Waiting for 5:00. Car is packed and ready to roll. Friends are coming up for the weekend. Hopefully we all feel ok in the am so we can make some turns.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

Waiting for my day to end so I can go look at some more houses.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2012)

putting together a list of skis i want to try at tomorrow's demo day @ okemo


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2012)

Farting incessantly in my office.

I hope nobody walks in.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2012)

2knees said:


> I hope nobody walks in.



because you want to enjoy it all by yourself?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2012)

:lol:

you know you pull the covers over your head when you blast one in bed.

admit it.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2012)

2knees said:


> :lol:
> 
> you know you pull the covers over your head when you blast one in bed.
> 
> admit it.



true. that + CT bunny hill really has me hating my life.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

2knees said:


> Farting incessantly in my office.
> 
> I hope nobody walks in.



I've been farting all afternoon too from eating beef jerky


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2012)

Stay classy, guys.

Watching Top Gear in bed.


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2012)

Stay classy, guys.

Watching Top Gear in bed.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2012)

going to bed shortly, have to wake up @ 4:45 so i can be at okemo early for the demo day. i hope i'm not disappointed in the skis i test.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> going to bed shortly, have to wake up @ 4:45 so i can be at okemo early for the demo day. i hope i'm not disappointed in the skis i test.



We expect realtime reports!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2012)

Breakfast  homemade Pumpkin Bluberry Belgian Waffes, Real maple Syrup and eggs -- car is loaded , skis tuned , heading out for Titus in 5 min. All trails open new snow yesterday and again last nite -- should b a great day ! 22 degrees and sunny


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2012)

In bed, watching the news. My 1 day of the week when I can be a bit lazy in the morning and I STILL am sick; I've had a sore throat for 2.5 weeks now. Just taking it easy.

Have fun, Warp!


----------



## Nick (Mar 10, 2012)

Going to a 5th bday party for my nephew


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2012)

Nick said:


> Going to a 5th bday party for my nephew



My nephew's 1st birthday party is tonight, but I have to work at Sundown, so I'll miss it. B and the kids are going instead.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Breakfast  homemade Pumpkin Bluberry Belgian Waffes, Real maple Syrup and eggs -- car is loaded , skis tuned , heading out for Titus in 5 min. All trails open new snow yesterday and again last nite -- should b a great day ! 22 degrees and sunny


Have a sweet powder day enjoy your turns Warp.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2012)

Eating pancakes and eggs at local dinner,  then drive up to family in orange county NY, be great visit,  then tomorrow got to hit Platty.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 10, 2012)

Laying on the couch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Have a sweet powder day enjoy your turns Warp.



27 runs in 7 inches of ungroomed blower today was just the ticket Scotty !! Hope u had a great one too .

Headin for NYC wed to see my son and grandkids and ski Bell or Hunter or Windham on Paddy's Day  Booyah !!

Sevie hope u r feeling much better friend !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

Heading out for a hike.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2012)

Doing taxes and looking online for new occupation,  hopefully be moving back to mid happy valley NY in couple months.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2012)

About to go play some tennis with my wife.  :???:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2012)

Fail.

got to the courts and UNH hadn't put the nets up yet.  :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 12, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Fail.
> 
> got to the courts and UNH hadn't put the nets up yet.  :lol:



I think Powdr is to blame.


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2012)

Hiding from the kids. They're little monsters tonight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I think Powdr is to blame.



Actually UNH recently fixed the coin operated lighting system on the courts extending the tennis day 

verheadsmash:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 12, 2012)

Heading out for a walk.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2012)

On train now to work, car at shop getting inspection today,  got three tickets for inspection in last five days, first week of march i did get one ticket parking in street in Bronx no less !


----------



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Ouch.

My wife got one in Brooklyn over the weekend even though she paid the machine and put the receipt on the dashboard. Why? Because the receipt was upside down. Think I'll fight this one.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 13, 2012)

If it doesn't rain, planning on getting back outside to continue with yahdwork(raking, cutting off dead limbs..etc)...started yesterday on 60deg, springtime day...cloudy/rainy? today.

Very busy time of year...
a) long needed 4wd maintenance...TOMORROW!...WoooHoo
b) save for linux admin class
c) save for server to plop linux (admin) on
d) try to find a few more ski days


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2012)

legalskier said:


> ^ Ouch.
> 
> My wife got one in Brooklyn over the weekend even though she paid the machine and put the receipt on the dashboard. Why? Because the receipt was upside down. Think I'll fight this one.



You should win that tickets, still know fun going to court and taking time off to fight ticket system.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2012)

Waiting to hear back from mechanic for price of fixing suspension on car ouch, ski season in east probably over for me now, plus 3 tickets money will be something i be looking to save every way i can to summer anyway.


----------



## Nick (Mar 13, 2012)

Watching Walking Dead and then a new show (well, new to me, the series actually just finished) I recently started watching on Netflix, Rescue Me. Very impressed with Denis Leary's performance.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 13, 2012)

DOING THIS:


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm wondering why I don't pop in here for a visit more often.  
Does SnoSeek still pop in from time to time?  
He happened to come to Northstar on February 29th to ski with us, and he got a surprise. 
http://www.epicski.com/t/111113/february-29th-was-a-nice-day-for-a-white-wedding#post_1442035


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> I'm wondering why I don't pop in here for a visit more often.
> Does SnoSeek still pop in from time to time?
> He happened to come to Northstar on February 29th to ski with us, and he got a surprise.
> http://www.epicski.com/t/111113/february-29th-was-a-nice-day-for-a-white-wedding#post_1442035



You should totally stop by more often!

Congrats again on your nuptials!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2012)

Heard back from mechanic car passed inspection but needed work to get it done so unless I win the lottery ski season ends today for me.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 14, 2012)

Brian, some day you and Carrie need to make it to Abasin for Mothers Day........put it on your bucket list!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2012)

Paying mechanic and watching Ranger's hockey soon.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Paying mechanic and watching Ranger's hockey soon.



What did he need to fix?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

Just bought some skis online for my son. For next year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2012)

Head 





ALLSKIING said:


> What did he need to fix?


Head light fixture, i did that damage my felt in rush hours, and ball bearings i knew those were bad i knew it was 700 cash


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> Brian, some day you and Carrie need to make it to Abasin for Mothers Day........put it on your bucket list!



It's already on my bucket list.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Just bought some skis online for my son. For next year.



That's pretty cool.  What'd you get?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> That's pretty cool.  What'd you get?



Just some 100cm atomic kid skis. I'll sell his old ones in the fall for close to what I just paid for the new ones.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2012)

Driving better fixed car to subway.i tested suspension running so much better now.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Driving better fixed car to subway.i tested suspension running so much better now.



You getting lunch or breakfast at subway already?;-)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2012)

Getting mentally ready to head out to the slopes...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You getting lunch or breakfast at subway already?;-)


NYC Subway train,  not much better then Subways food lol.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 15, 2012)

Reading NHTSA's standards for child safety seats. Fascinating material, truly.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 15, 2012)

the Quadratec magazine arrived.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking online at big surprise a different job.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2012)

Paying back loan for car.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 16, 2012)

Counting down the hours /minutes until a sushi lunch with the wife then picking up the kids from school for possibly the last ski weekend of the season in NH.


----------



## Nick (Mar 16, 2012)

Got off the treadmill, making a pot of coffee, firing up the work laptop


----------



## drjeff (Mar 16, 2012)

Trying to figure out why my receptionist scheduled me an hour to do something that takes 5 minutes now and then 2 hours from now scheduled me 30 minutes to do something that takes an hour??


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 16, 2012)

Troubleshooting pharmacy interface and doing documentation on my intake/output build (yawn)...soon as I'm done should be able to blow out of here.


----------



## hammer (Mar 16, 2012)

Waiting on the estimate to fix the parking brake on our beater car...heading out this evening to get our son from school for spring break, and I hope that he has the beater car to drive while he's home instead of having to offer my car to him to use.:roll:

Also quite bummed because I can't get out this weekend so it looks like it's time for me to put a fork in this ski season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking for warehouse jobs in Orange County NY.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Looking for warehouse jobs in Orange County NY.



Try the OCC, you can be on TV with Mikey!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Try the OCC, you can be on TV with Mikey!



Is that show still on?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Is that show still on?



Yep, saw it on the other night when I was flipping thru my limited channels.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Try the OCC, you can be on TV with Mikey!


I actually seen the brothers several years ago in orange county Airport when i liked in the area, they seem big guys for sure, but I don't want to work on motorcycles but if pay is good you never know.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2012)

30 minutes to leave work and start the weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2012)

Enjoying weekend in mid Hudson Valley NY, will be officially moving here May 1. Workingin NYC was different then I ever experienced in my life, times to move on now.


----------



## ski stef (Mar 18, 2012)

Working. Hopefully not to much later than 5


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2012)

Getting ready to watch tonight Ranger vs Devil's game, let's go Ranger's.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2012)

Packing my stuff up for a late afternoon flight to Denver.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Packing my stuff up for a late afternoon flight to Denver.


Enjoy the Colorado Mountains.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Enjoy the Colorado Mountains.



On my second beer in the terminal. 1 hr till flight.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> On my second beer in the terminal. 1 hr till flight.



Have fun out there!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2012)

Leaving this site so I can check Facebook, lol.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2012)

Right now I'm wishing I had put some more effort into fixing my MTB over the winter so it would be ready to go now that the weather is nice.  Of course I was hoping to still be skiing at this point...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 22, 2012)

back from a quick 13mi ride, quick lunch and trying to make some deals happen...slow Q4 and an aweful Q1


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Right now I'm wishing I had put some more effort into fixing my MTB over the winter so it would be ready to go now that the weather is nice.  Of course I was hoping to still be skiing at this point...



I just started looking for drivetrain and suspension bearings this morning..... But I do have the HT to toughen me right up. Just need to find some time to get out.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Just back from 8 days in NYC with my son's family , we had a great time .


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from 8 days in NYC with my son's family , we had a great time .


I'm glad you had good times with your family.


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2012)

Bachelor party with a buddy of mine ..... well its just the two of us bit still blowing it out!


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2012)

Nick said:


> Bachelor party with a buddy of mine ..... well its just the two of us bit still blowing it out!



....:blink: .... There are so many directions I could go with that... 

Trying to get the kids to stay in bed... waiting to hear back on an offer we made on a house.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 22, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I just started looking for drivetrain and suspension bearings this morning..... But I do have the HT to toughen me right up. Just need to find some time to get out.



You going to replace the pivot bearings yourself?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 23, 2012)

Hitting the gym now -- I  just finished  summer storage waxing our skis  and washing some of the jackets, pants etc .

Time to get the sticks and bikes out !


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> You going to replace the pivot bearings yourself?



I was going to have you do it! Giant sells a kit with the all the bearings and the rocker thingy, but they need to be pressed so will have Suburban do them.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I was going to have you do it! Giant sells a kit with the all the bearings and the rocker thingy, but they need to be pressed so will have Suburban do them.



It's probably not that hard to do yourself, with a little ingenuity...


----------



## Moma26 (Mar 28, 2012)

Was that magic video at the loose moose?


----------



## ski stef (Apr 11, 2012)

On the chairlift at copper. No 18 inches but a beauty of a spring day.


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

Getting ready to leave work and head to pick up a penguin suit. I'm in a wedding party this weekend.


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> On the chairlift at copper. No 18 inches but a beauty of a spring day.



Jealous, how the boots feeling?

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

Are you guys on the teles?


----------



## ski stef (Apr 11, 2012)

Boots feel great. Yeah on my new on tele gear! Riding solo...legs on fire.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2012)

Going to take the garbage out to the curb.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2012)

safety meeting


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 15, 2012)

Still tired, people kept me up way too late last night. Heading out on the road bike.


----------



## severine (Apr 15, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Still tired, people kept me up way too late last night. Heading out on the road bike.



 Old man! 

Relaxing a bit before Fake Easter (aka Feaster) starts in a couple hours with my huge, extended family.


----------



## Nick (Apr 15, 2012)

Getting food for breakfast had a late night last night with a wedding

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2012)

enjoying being with family, and getting stuff moved to Orange county NY,(less then1.5 hours to Platy)


----------



## ski stef (Apr 15, 2012)

Eating my half a grapefruit and yogurt I brought for lunch....trying to tell myself this is better than the pizza and wings that are in the office kitchen.


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2012)

Getting on the treadmill. I ate like six cookies last night.


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just got done with an awesome Powder Day at Breckenridge with Ski Stef

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Apr 21, 2012)

Mulching the front yard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2012)

Back from a 28 mile bike ride and cooking breakfast.


----------



## darent (Apr 21, 2012)

having a heart attack after watching a 9 to 1 lead blown . two 7 run innings in a row for the yankees-- go soxs


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/tech/2012/04/24/vo-iss-time-lapse.nasa Northern lights from us space ship cool video and pg rated to


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.1071thepeak.com/ just won concert tickets here great website and games just go into the lab and sign up , they giving away cash and Mountain jam concert tickets at Hunter next month.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 28, 2012)

Almost done moving out of westchester and moving in with family back in 10940.


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2012)

I shot a stripper because hoes keep stealing my tacos


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2012)

I beat Paris Hilton because I didn't like the way she looked at me.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2012)

I cuddled with some crackheads because I'm a pimp.

And now I'm waiting for the redeye from Long Beach to New York. The Long Beach airport currently consists of a bunch of temporary buildings. Weird, kind of. Sort of a surreal Apocalypse Now vibe. Odd. Maybe I need a beer.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 15, 2012)

Got the tube on, watching Nik Wallenda walk across Niagra Falls on a tightrope. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/16/n...ra-falls-tightrope-walk-stirs-excitement.html


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2012)

Changing a shitty diaper 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> Changing a shitty diaper
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Get used to it!


----------



## legalskier (Jun 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> Changing a shitty diaper



Newborn's don't smell; in a few weeks it will. 
 Enjoy it while you got it. ;-)


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 7, 2012)

watching Yankees vs. Baltimore.


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2012)

Changing another shitty diaper :lol: 

And looking at pics of snow on mountain tops across the northeast


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 8, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Drinking coffee and eating eggs and then off to start work.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2012)

At work waiting for my boss to leave so I can get something done.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> Changing a shitty diaper
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I tell my kid he owes me some diaper changes when the time comes. He's 23 now, seems like just yesterday I was wiping his butt. Enjoy your newborn Nick. I new I was getting old when I drove my son's car and had to slide the seat up to reach the pedals.


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Cornhead - it is awesome and I'm loving every minute !!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 10, 2012)

enjoy every minute....goes fast.  a dear freind of mine just lost her 18 yr old son...was diagnosed with a rare form of lukemia in march, the cancer was in remission but while still at the hospital he became septic and lost the fight yesterday morning.

love each and every minute of them, even when you think you've hit the brink.....at least we still have them.


----------



## Nick (Oct 12, 2012)

Ready for the weekend ... tying up some things on work; then going to unwind tonight. Woohoo.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 12, 2012)

Taking bus home so I can drink and watch a movie.


----------



## ski stef (Oct 13, 2012)

just got a nice fire started and made some coffee with a splash of fun. watching the flurries start. forecast is calling for a few inches of snow tonight :grin:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 13, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> just got a nice fire started and made some coffee with a splash of fun. watching the flurries start. forecast is calling for a few inches of snow tonight :grin:



Ditto! Woke up to two inches of fresh snow and 50mph winds this morning

Just curious, what's the elevation of where you are at? I think you have me beat by a couple hundred feet, I'm at 10,110 ft


----------



## ski stef (Oct 13, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Ditto! Woke up to two inches of fresh snow and 50mph winds this morning
> 
> Just curious, what's the elevation of where you are at? I think you have me beat by a couple hundred feet, I'm at 10,110 ft



nice! yeah the winds are whipping here too! alma is at like 10,300 or something and our house is at about 10,700. i feel good now in this elevation but it definitely took awhile.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 13, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> nice! yeah the winds are whipping here too! alma is at like 10,300 or something and our house is at about 10,700. i feel good now in this elevation but it definitely took awhile.



Yea it definitely does! But it's worth it when you get used to it.  You're endurance is through the roof when you go back to the east coast.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2012)

Sitting here for a drivers audit for the company. Keep in mind we only own one 16' box truck that gets sent out once a month and the only requirement to drive it other than having a license is that you had a DOT physical. When they called to schedule it I told them I could email the drivers license and physical stuff over but they said no, they need to come out. She's been sitting across from me for 20 minutes already probably scrolling the internet like I'm doing cause I don't know what she could be doing on her computer for so long with just those 2 documents. And they want small companies to stay? Waste of my time and tax payers money.....


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sitting here for a drivers audit for the company. Keep in mind we only own one 16' box truck that gets sent out once a month and the only requirement to drive it other than having a license is that you had a DOT physical. When they called to schedule it I told them I could email the drivers license and physical stuff over but they said no, they need to come out. She's been sitting across from me for 20 minutes already probably scrolling the internet like I'm doing cause I don't know what she could be doing on her computer for so long with just those 2 documents. And they want small companies to stay? Waste of my time and tax payers money.....



You should start playing something like Grand Theft Auto on your phone, with the volume turned up to full blast as you mow down some pedestrians...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 20, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Eating lunch.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2012)

Standing on a bus going 65 mph to get home no seats, not as bad as I thought it would be hope everyone has a great t day.


----------



## darent (Nov 24, 2012)

trying to  get the ducks football game on TV


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 24, 2012)

Having 2 days of T day family and food and good times.


----------



## Cheese (Nov 24, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> alma  is at like 10,300 or something and our house is at about 10,700. i feel  good now in this elevation but it definitely took awhile.





skiNEwhere said:


> You're endurance is through the roof when you go back to the east coast.



Hmmm .. if I recall she wasn't adapting to sea level very well last year for the AZ Summit.  Just sayin' ...

Hi Stef!  <3


----------



## ski stef (Nov 24, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Hmmm .. if I recall she wasn't adapting to sea level very well last year for the AZ Summit.  Just sayin' ...
> 
> Hi Stef!  <3



Oof. Ain't that the truth, but c'mon I still kept up. And I think I'll blame it on some sort of food poisoning, not that I can't hold my liquor... ;-)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 26, 2012)

looking for a career move.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Got done with cyber Monday at work not as busy as past years.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

Liking what I see on the web.


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2012)

Playing 20 min of call of duty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Playing Legend of Zelda from Wii originally from NES love this game.


----------



## Openwaterswimmer (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm getting ready to go to yoga


----------



## Openwaterswimmer (Nov 28, 2012)

Yoga, here I come!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2012)

At work, thinking I should take a nap.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

At work hearing my boss complain about insurance companies.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Riding the bus home, complimenting going to Mount snow on Sunday.or trying Bell. I really want go to mount snow.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> Riding the bus home, complimenting going to Mount snow on Sunday.or trying Bell. I really want go to mount snow.



Mt Snow is only worth it when the north face is open and even then sort of a mediocre mountain imo. Stratton, Killington, Okemo, Stowe will have a lot more terrain open by this weekend to ski.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Mt Snow is only worth it when the north face is open and even then sort of a mediocre mountain imo. Stratton, Killington, Okemo, Stowe will have a lot more terrain open by this weekend to ski.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
I thinking of Stratton, especially with $30 lift tickets this weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Cleaning up stock room because corporate head quarters are coming to talk to my boss about financials and the hurricane damage.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 30, 2012)

just packed up 350 nortel phones....now at my desk having a PBR.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

On the bus counting time into I can drink.


----------



## severine (Dec 1, 2012)

Staying up way too late, baking and writing blog posts.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 1, 2012)

Nursing a damn pulled hamstring dammit !  Ugh


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nursing a damn pulled hamstring dammit !  Ugh





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Ouch I'm really sorry about that Warp, at least its very early in the season and hope you recover quickly so you be out having fun times in the snow before you know.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 1, 2012)

working! but closing a bit early to part take in the Race of the Santas here in breck and the lighting too,  Bought my santa suit and all, went deluxe... should be fun.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Going to see my sister.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 1, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> Ouch I'm really sorry about that Warp, at least its very early in the season and hope you recover quickly so you be out having fun times in the snow before you know.



Thanks Scorty. U r a good dude ! The shame in it was i didnt do it skiing , just slipped and it went out ,but it will be fine in a couple of days


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Scorty. U r a good dude ! The shame in it was i didnt do it skiing , just slipped and it went out ,but it will be fine in a couple of days





Couple days great to hear that warm spell should be done by next week in plenty of times for you to enjoy some snowy turns. I'm drinking whisky and watching movies and playing with dogs currently.


----------



## jude1 (Dec 2, 2012)

I am getting ready to go on my first date since my divorce and I am a nervous wreck!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2012)

jude1 said:


> I am getting ready to go on my first date since my divorce and I am a nervous wreck!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Hope it goes well, I'm trying to beat original Legend Of Zelda for NES, just got the triforce now got to and find level 9.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

shopping online for tires, would rather be shopping for ski jacket and pants


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

jude1 said:


> I am getting ready to go on my first date since my divorce and I am a nervous wreck!



hope it went well. 

we stopped for dinner on Saturday night on way home from Christmas shopping.  There was a little wait so we were hanging in the lobby.  A woman was standing to one side - a guy walked in alone - 
she says "Richard?" 
he says "no, sorry, i'm here meeting someone new i've never seen before but I'm not Richard"  
she says " Oh, me too"  
He says " Hey, if it doesn't work out for both of us maybe we can hook up later"  

I LOL'd 

saw the woman having dinner later, she seemed to be enjoying it so i'm guessing no late night hook up with the mystery man.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Enjoying lunch outside.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2012)

The Queen and i Just back from a gym workout , had to go easy today and nurse that pulled hamstring so did mostly weights today  .  Tomorrow she does tennis,then later in the pm  i'm going to visit a skiing buddy  who is having hip surgery in the am


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> hope it went well.
> 
> we stopped for dinner on Saturday night on way home from Christmas shopping.  There was a little wait so we were hanging in the lobby.  A woman was standing to one side - a guy walked in alone -
> she says "Richard?"
> ...



Lol, dating does suck!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Working with my boss not fun times.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

just put up some christmas lights.  must have missed a bag in the attic so will do some more tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Trying to figure why I wake up so early everyday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Trying to figure why I wake up so early everyday.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Same reason as me I guess to get paid.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Same reason as me I guess to get paid.



I don't have to be in work till 8, but have been waking up around 4:30 every morning since we moved the clocks.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I don't have to be in work till 8, but have been waking up around 4:30 every morning since we moved the clocks.


Sorry about that, I start work at 9am but have to take the bus at 625 to make sure I get to NYC on time, usually I get here at 8am.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sorry about that, I start work at 9am but have to take the bus at 625 to make sure I get to NYC on time, usually I get here at 8am.


Damn, that commute must suck. I only have a 40 minute commute, hour if traffic is real bad.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2012)

i commuted about 60 minutes each way for 10 years, i drove so i felt in control and didn't mind it terribly.  recently the occasional trip to NYC for work was a 2 to 2.5 hour each way adventure, i truly despised that commute.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Damn, that commute must suck. I only have a 40 minute commute, hour if traffic is real bad.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
I only been doing to for 6 month's.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 4, 2012)

heading out for a lunchtime workout....


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2012)

christmas shopping on my computer


----------



## Cheese (Dec 4, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> heading out for a lunchtime workout....



I just got back.  The scale was in a bad mood.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 4, 2012)

60 degrees here on LI...was nice to be out and not all bundled up....5 mile spartan type workout...jog, sprints, burpees, mountain climbers, lunges, push ups etc......


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Working with.supervisor, I like her.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Damn, that commute must suck. I only have a 40 minute commute, hour if traffic is real bad.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
For 6 years I worked here when I lived in the Bronx it was okay commute, same with Westchester commute, but now looking for job in mid Hudson valley but not a lot of jobs now. And I'm 4 weeks away from hopefully getting some kind of bonus.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Just finished carrying a ton of pellets into the basement.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Playing with puppies.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

At small dinner getting breakfast.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

On the bus going to watch The Office when I get home even though the show is not as funny as it use to be it still one of my favorites.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2012)

wasting time


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

Laying in bed, have the day off. Thinking of where to go for a hike.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Laying in bed, have the day off. Thinking of where to go for a hike.





Enjoy your off and hike.

I'm on the bus going to work to early, X mas come already so I start taking 645 bus instead of 615am only half hour but I miss later bus.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

Heading to Costco


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Enjoy your off and hike.
> 
> I'm on the bus going to work to early, X mas come already so I start taking 645 bus instead of 615am only half hour but I miss later bus.



Whats xmas have to do with the bus times?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Whats xmas have to do with the bus times?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

My job is super busy this time of year and I can't be late to work so I'm taking a bus that gets me to work at 8 even though I can't start work into 9am.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Bus into NYC broke down twice due to over heating so changing buses now.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 10, 2012)

Sitting on the sofa watching curious George with my son!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 10, 2012)

Back at work after a nice 3 day weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my sweet phone.

Working lots of stuff to ship out for customers.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Heading to Costco


 what did you get?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 10, 2012)

going to get a haircut


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 10, 2012)

PLaying with Autodesk 123D CAD program. Pretty cool.


----------



## Nick (Dec 10, 2012)

Got back from a four day mini vacation to South Carolina. Getting caught up on work. Been so friggen busy with the holidays with a newborn!! just got our Christmas tree today also. Yay!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> what did you get?



They had a lot of good free samples, almost something on every corner.

I bought some misc food, xmas gifts(pop corn popper, toys), sunglasses for me, vitamin water, coffee


----------



## Cheese (Dec 11, 2012)

Watching the clock


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2012)

just ate an apple


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Working 100s of orders for work.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 11, 2012)

Getting ready to leave work then out for dinner.


----------



## AinWonderland (Dec 11, 2012)

Getting ready to play indoor soccer... is it weird that I shower before sports? oh and after obvi


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 21, 2012)

Sitting at work. Appears the boss isn't coming in since my Xmas bonus was left on my desk. Guess I can sneak out at any time now!


----------



## Cheese (Dec 21, 2012)

Waiting for the "Happy Holidays" handshake which I take as "Go Home"


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 21, 2012)

Sitting on the train to work.   

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2012)

At work in online retail so the only day off is Xmas hope to get a bonus this year boss always waits to New Years to give it to the office.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sitting in Studio F doing some camera for SPORTSCENTER, And all I can dream about is ski sundown opening Wednesday..... I have already put Christmas in the rearview mirror

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ski stef (Dec 23, 2012)

Spreading Christmas cheer and bringing cookies to our neighbors!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 23, 2012)

Trying to find a Garcia holiday...find'em , keep'em I say.http://youtu.be/WMyVS4R6jmw


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 24, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> Spreading Christmas cheer and bringing cookies to our neighbors!!



Wish my neighbors would bring me cookies.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Going on the bus to.work.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> Going on the bus to.work.



At least there shouldn't be many people or a lot of traffic.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> At least there shouldn't be many people or a lot of traffic.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

True no traffic at all the only good thing about working when everyone else is off is flying through the Lincoln Tunnel.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

No bonus this year first time in 7 years I been with this job just read the email.


----------



## Nick (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh no  its like the movie Christmas Vacation

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sitting here.... Waiting to be dismissed for the day.... There is no one in the office today.  WTF!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Sitting here.... Waiting to be dismissed for the day.... There is no one in the office today.  WTF!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Did your office close early?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

On the bus,at least we got to leave work at 3 pm. No skiing tomorrow got to save money for the weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Watching A Christmas Story, I love this movie.


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Hitting the sack. Long day of cooking, cleaning and entertaining the family

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

On the bus going to work trying to figure out how to pay for skiing this weekend dam I really needed that bonus.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2012)

Sitting at work bored.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 26, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sitting at work bored.



Same here... but I am nursing a hangover... Gonna be a long day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

At work no orders to do, but leaving early because of snow storm.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> Did your office close early?



When no one said we could leave early... we all just walked out at 3pm.  lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> When no one said we could leave early... we all just walked out at 3pm.  lol





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

No It's in the NYC and their not supposed to get a lot of snow, but I live in the Mid Hudson Valley and have to take the bus in the snow later, so I cake in at 8 this morning and asked if it was okay if I leave at 3 and the boss said okay.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> When no one said we could leave early... we all just walked out at 3pm.  lol



That's what time I plan on leaving today since no one else is here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> That's what time I plan on leaving today since no one else is here.





I'm jealous wish my boss owner of the company did not work in the office all the time at least he is nice enough to let me go with the storm coming.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 26, 2012)

waiting for storm to hit


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Snowing in NYC glad the bus drives me most of the way home.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> When no one said we could leave early... we all just walked out at 3pm.  lol





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Did you leave work?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Did you leave work?



Nope... Sitting here watching it snow.  Gonna be a fun commute tonight!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Nope... Sitting here watching it snow.  Gonna be a fun commute tonight!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Sorry yes it is few inches on 17 in NJ and we are going about 20 mph maybe, hope you get home safe, how long is your commute?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Now going 5 mph maybe in highway in NJ, snow everywhere, I should be going to ski hill now, not home, but soon I will be skiing!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Gone 10 miles in an hour, lots of accidents on I 87 in orange county, not good.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
4 miles to my car passing snowy Woodbury Commons now.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 26, 2012)

I just ordered a philly cheese steak pan pizza from dominoes lol. Im bracing for the storm lol..


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Left Port Authority at 330 and got home at 730, more then double what it normally takes, lots of drivers out their who don't know how to drive in the snow.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 26, 2012)

just started a fire and sitting on the couch watching the snow fall.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 27, 2012)

Commute last night was a bitch!  Working from home today.  Fire is already raging in the wood stove.  

This morning my son looked out the window and saw the snow and turns to me to say... "can we go to Ski Sundown today?"  That's my boy!  Taking him up this weekend.  Good to see he has his Dad's love of fresh pow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Commute last night was a bitch!  Working from home today.  Fire is already raging in the wood stove.
> 
> This morning my son looked out the window and saw the snow and turns to me to say... "can we go to Ski Sundown today?"  That's my boy!  Taking him up this weekend.  Good to see he has his Dad's love of fresh pow.



Sorry about that, how long it take you to get home? My 1 hour bus trip home was over 3 hours yesterday.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sorry about that, how long it take you to get home? My 1 hour bus trip home was over 3 hours yesterday.



That stinks man.  1 hr commute took me 2 hours.  The worst part was other drivers.  I had a guy make an abrupt stop at a green light on a down-slope... I was sliding into him and managed to stop.  The reason why they stopped... so they could switch drivers due to the bad conditions!  Saw another guy spin out and then back up in the right lane of the highway to right his car and clear out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> That stinks man.  1 hr commute took me 2 hours.  The worst part was other drivers.  I had a guy make an abrupt stop at a green light on a down-slope... I was sliding into him and managed to stop.  The reason why they stopped... so they could switch drivers due to the bad conditions!  Saw another guy spin out and then back up in the right lane of the highway to right his car and clear out.




Sorry sucks for you to, same in NY I saw so many accidents on the 87 in Harriman more then 20 and people just being stupid in the snow.
Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ski stef (Dec 27, 2012)

Debating on renting Taken2 off amazon. Anyone seen it?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2012)

At work got to borrow the money that was suppose to be a bonus.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 28, 2012)

Heading up to Arlington, MA for work. Doesn't look like I'll be out of work at noon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Heading up to Arlington, MA for work. Doesn't look like I'll be out of work at noon.


Sorry my office only closes on X mas eve , New Years eve early, rest of the time stuck waiting for work or truck to show up which never happens.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 29, 2012)

Laundry


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Sleeping


----------



## Nick (Dec 29, 2012)

Diaper change (for the baby, obv.  )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Terry (Dec 30, 2012)

Got to go out and plow the driveway and then go help my son fix his water pump. Was hoping to get in some turns early in the fresh snow but I guess that isn't happening. Oh well there will be more fresh snow to come. I hope!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2012)

Finished snow blowing the driveway, now breakfast.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 30, 2012)

Trying to come up with an excuse to not go to the Pats/Dolphins game.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 30, 2012)

Dusting off ski gear in preparation for the first time on snow for the season at Wachusett tonight.  Going to be a FRIGID start to the season I fear.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Couldn't sleep last night, got some sleep from 5 am to 9, putting on ski stuff and heading to Elk for half a day.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 30, 2012)

Just got done shoveling off the flat roof section of my house. Last year I didnt have to do it once...There was a good three feet up there


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2012)

At work nothing to do waiting for 3 pm to leave.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 31, 2012)

Back from snowshoeing. Real new to it but enjoying it since it extends my hiking season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

On bus waiting for it to leave Port Authority.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 31, 2012)

Waiting for AAA to come open up the wife's car. She somehow managed to lock both sets of keys in it, why wouldn't the spare set be in the purse on the front seat?!?
Why didn't we keep the Onstar service?!?!?
At least it is in the driveway.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Drinking lots of wine so hopefully something magical happens when I close my eyes tonight(no jinx) and when I leave the house in the morning I be going to my favorite small hill for the first time this year.:beer:


----------



## planb420 (Jan 6, 2013)

Drinking chocolate milk and doing camera for late night SPORTSCENTER

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## planb420 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2013)

My son is teething so I'm up administering Tylenol and changing diapers. (Yawn)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

On the bus going to work.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

Got my w2 yesterday, I need a knew job.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 8, 2013)

At the office, getting ready to head up to Pembroke, MA.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Quick Safety meeting with the Volcano before hitting Ski Sundown for the day


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Quick Safety meeting with the Volcano before hitting Ski Sundown for the day





I want to try one of those is worth the $550 price, and have fun times at the slopes.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 17, 2013)

At my desk, with Blue's snow cams on the screen.

http://www.skibluemt.com/the-mountain/experience-blue-mountain/#wmountcams


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2013)

Back at work trying to catch up after being out sick the past 3 days.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 17, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Back at work trying to catch up after being out sick the past 3 days.



Flu?


----------



## ricerocket (Jan 17, 2013)

At work, getting ready to split for the gym to do some Jiu Jitsu..  Got to stay in ski shape!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Flu?



No, just a cold.


----------



## Mandoo1972 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am trying to get enough motivation to do a little insanity workout tonight but I am too tired from doing nothing all day. Vicious cycle!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Finally watching NY Rangers season preview.


----------



## Tamylea (Jan 18, 2013)

Drinking a glass of wine and checking out Alpine Zone.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 18, 2013)

Debating where to get take out for dinner.


----------



## Nick (Jan 18, 2013)

Working on some genealogy stuff actually


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Debating where to get take out for dinner.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Chinese, that what I'm getting, I'm on the bus again.


----------



## Terry (Jan 18, 2013)

Drinking a beer and thinking about hitting the couch with the Mrs.


----------



## timm (Jan 18, 2013)

Watching Idiocracy 

Sent from my LG-LS860 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 18, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Chinese, that what I'm getting, I'm on the bus again.



Went with pizza so I'd have leftovers for the weekend.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 18, 2013)

Strumming my 6 string..............just changed the strings!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Went with pizza so I'd have leftovers for the weekend.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Nice,pizza is always great funny because me and roommate did they same thing with Chinese food we ordered 4 different things to last couple days.


----------



## Nick (Jan 18, 2013)

On my 3rd captain. Wanting pizza badly. Must resist.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2013)

Finally joining LinkedIn so I can find a new job, and have been job searching all day,about to relax and have a drink and watch a hockey game tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 22, 2013)

Where's Scotty today?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Where's Scotty today?



Here at work, trying to find new job is taking up a lot of A zone time.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Here at work, trying to find new job is taking up a lot of A zone time.



You'll have to find a AZ friendly job!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm trying to fit 5 days worth of work into 3 days, so I can go skiing on Fri.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> You'll have to find a AZ friendly job!



I know that for sure.


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2013)

Working on a project plan for work. So excited about the summit in just 3 short weeks!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2013)

On the bus to home looking on line at job posting websites.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2013)

kind of hard to do anything right now. the devastating news that Beyonce lip-sync'd the national anthem has really hit me hard.


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 31, 2013)

Shredding the waist deep powder at Vail with ski Stef....pics and trip report to follow 

Sent from my C771 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2013)

vdk03 said:


> Shredding the waist deep powder at Vail with ski Stef....pics and trip report to follow
> 
> Sent from my C771 using AlpineZone mobile app



We want video!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2013)

Unloading truck outside at work.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2013)

At work printing plans.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2013)

On the bus again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2013)

Watching snow fall from m y living room window. I love snow.


----------



## ski stef (Feb 2, 2013)

drinking beer..recapping and getting ready to put some TR's up


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2013)

Holding the couch down.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2013)

Why am I up oh great ski day coming at Platty today so my brain apparently likes to ski with no sleep, at least it is not to far a way.


----------



## marcski (Feb 3, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Holding the couch down.



You have to watch out for those levitating sofas....  . 

Making a cup of tea...lisyening to my little one watch some tv...andvI am going to tey and fiddle with these Fritschi Free-rides and see if I can get yhem to fit my boot sole length....


----------



## ski stef (Feb 3, 2013)

coffe & gearing up for another day at Breck...
then snacks on snacks on snacks for the Superbowl


----------



## planb420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Safety meeting

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Safety meeting
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



+420.oh Mary Jane that was done all over Platty today to.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 4, 2013)

Back at work after a good weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 4, 2013)

Call out sick, going to ser Dr Elk Skihill, lol.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 4, 2013)

Skied yesterday , gym today , walking wounded got friggen hip bursitis from pounding hard pack


----------



## hammer (Feb 4, 2013)

Took dog to vet, second bout of disk problems (last one was in September).  On lockdown for now and will be getting a neuro/surgical consult (get out the checkbook).  She's young (will be 5 next month) so she still has many years ahead of her.

Skied yesterday, I'm very glad I took up running a few months ago.  Legs might be sore but I don't get winded like I used to.  Just need to make sure I run smart...don't want running-related injuries.


----------



## marcski (Feb 5, 2013)

Watching a Whiteface commercial on local cable news channel.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 6, 2013)

Just dry vac'd my basement after my water heater blew.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 6, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Just dry vac'd my basement after my water heater blew.


That sucks, luckily you were home.


----------



## Euler (Feb 6, 2013)

Getting giddy with anticipation for Fridays storm


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

^Yup, super excited about following conditions for this weekend. But trying to temper my excitement as well lest I be dissapointed.


----------



## hammer (Feb 6, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Just dry vac'd my basement after my water heater blew.


Been there done that...ours lasted 14 years which was surprising given that it was whatever cheap one the builder put in.  Hope you were able to get a replacement quickly.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> I'm here surfing but i'm toasted  we Just got home from  skiing all day @ Titus Mtn .They close tomorrow, too bad it was a sunny  26 degree day with a really deep snowpack yet, no bare spots but they are running out of weekday customers.  -- Too bad  but at least today was a great last day .   Hoping that Stowe holds up since i have a voucher there that is good till 4/20



Great date 420

Hanging in the car in Sally would near Gore, drinking some good Whisky and hanging with my girl Mary Jane.
No need to get hotel, I got sleepsing bag and thermals on, but it only negative.1 now going down to a warm -10 tonight. But so worth it because Gore tomorrow is 30 minutes away, blue bird day temptrutes should hit 20 s tomorrow, everyone have fun where ever you are.:beer::beer:


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 10, 2013)

Just made it to the condo at Magic so having a 4 finger Mchallans 18 year to decompress from the ride.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 10, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Great date 420
> 
> Hanging in the car in Sally would near Gore, drinking some good Whisky and hanging with my girl Mary Jane.
> No need to get hotel, I got sleepsing bag and thermals on, but it only negative.1 now going down to a warm -10 tonight. But so worth it because Gore tomorrow is 30 minutes away, blue bird day temptrutes should hit 20 s tomorrow, everyone have fun where ever you are.:beer::beer:



"A Middletown man was found frozen in his Honda Accord today in the Walmart parking lot. Police were unsure if he succumbed to hypothermia, or was asphyxiated by the leaky ezhaust of his classic riide." Be careful, you knucklehead!  Have fun at Gore, should be awesome.


----------



## Edd (Feb 10, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Great date 420
> 
> Hanging in the car in Sally would near Gore, drinking some good Whisky and hanging with my girl Mary Jane.
> No need to get hotel, I got sleepsing bag and thermals on, but it only negative.1 now going down to a warm -10 tonight. But so worth it because Gore tomorrow is 30 minutes away, blue bird day temptrutes should hit 20 s tomorrow, everyone have fun where ever you are.:beer::beer:





Cornhead said:


> "A Middletown man was found frozen in his Honda Accord today in the Walmart parking lot. Police were unsure if he succumbed to hypothermia, or was asphyxiated by the leaky ezhaust of his classic riide." Be careful, you knucklehead! Have fun at Gore, should be awesome.



I've gotta hang with Scotty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> "A Middletown man was found frozen in his Honda Accord today in the Walmart parking lot. Police were unsure if he succumbed to hypothermia, or was asphyxiated by the leaky ezhaust of his classic riide." Be careful, you knucklehead!  Have fun at Gore, should be awesome.


I alive and cold but next time I sleep in the car I am getting a portable heater, and picking a warmer night then tropical -10.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 19, 2013)

Watching the snow fall out at Blue-
http://www.skibluemt.com/the-mountain/experience-blue-mountain/#wmountcams


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

Packing up ski stuff and getting ready for some great turns tomorrow and Sunday with other A zoners at my favorite local hill with New snow coming.:beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

In, car borrowing WI FI from local Star Bucks. Watching buses from NYC come home. Great day of nothing. Was to ill to make it to work


 today. Plattyittus feeling good now. Listening to CDs and got to call my dad in a few minutes. Not going to say anything about my girl, you know who will be making the rest of the night before work a great one. No tax money today, so no Elk. Snow and it dad Sunday night.

Did it snow at Windham, Bell. Or Hunter Sunday afternoon?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

At work wondering how many other 3 day weekends, I can get a way with, and borrowing Witchcraft free WI fi.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 26, 2013)

Im at the radiologist waiting for a rib series to see if I broke my ribs in the collision I had on the hill this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Im at the radiologist waiting for a rib series to see if I broke my ribs in the collision I had on the hill this weekend.



Good luck!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

Eating lunch


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Eating lunch



What are you having??????

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/17459-What-are-you-eating-for-lunch-today


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> What are you having??????
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/17459-What-are-you-eating-for-lunch-today



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...or-lunch-today?p=763297&viewfull=1#post763297


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...or-lunch-today?p=763297&viewfull=1#post763297



OMG.. like for real?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> OMG.. like for real?



No ice cream though


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Working, loading candles up.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Working, loading candles up.



You work for Yankee Candle!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> You work for Yankee Candle!!!!



No we have a lot of candles, but not many, whotelstore.com I could get you cost if you see anything you like.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

On the bus, to daily long ass commute to NYC, not to bad, hanging out with my girl Mary in the parking lot of Lowe's makes commute so much better.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

Working waiting truck to come with stuff we have no space for,and listening to Animals by Pink Floyd.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 28, 2013)

Sitting home nursing my injuries and drooling over the pow in ski country.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

looking at this picture.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

On the bus , going to work, it is Friday and pay day. Great to be Friday, same $ as forever now, boss opening 4 store soon, but no were not making raises but you can open knew stores, end of rant. I know I am not alone with this issue.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Bus trip almost over actually flew by, to bad I can't stay on bus and go home. Hope bus trip later goes by so quickly.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Working starts now, but just reminded me of the reasons I love working in NYC on walk from bus stop to work, yes many people here but not bad.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 1, 2013)

Watching the clock.  Ski weekends just don't come fast enough.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

Sitting in a chair, waiting.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Sitting in a chair, waiting.



To leave to go skiing? 

I am listening to Working man cd at work, trying figure out how manager of company can sometimes be dumb.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

Reading this thread and eating lunch.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Reading this thread and eating lunch.



Me to how is your lunch?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Me to how is your lunch?



As good as a salad can be... On to the clementines!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> On to the clementines!



Did you grow them yourself?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Did you grow them yourself?



No, got them at Bj's. Do you grow you own?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Listening to Levon  Helom, sing from recent Electric album.good stuff.


----------



## ski stef (Mar 1, 2013)

Headed south to the San Juans. Giddyup! Happy bday vdk03!


----------



## Nick (Mar 1, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> Headed south to the San Juans. Giddyup! Happy bday vdk03!



Mexico?


----------



## ski stef (Mar 1, 2013)

Haha maybe in a couple months Mexico will be calling my name


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Now listening to Bob Daylan and The Band live concert from 1974. Rainy day women such a stoner song and working on candles for my job.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> Haha maybe in a couple months Mexico will be calling my name



The skiing sucks in Mexico.

Happy birthday to vdk03! :beer:

BTW - have a nice trip to Brazil


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Waiting to leave work in less then 2 hours so I can drink tonight.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 1, 2013)

Why wait?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Why wait?



I don't drink at the job anymore, lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Leaving NYC on the bus, hopefully tonight I be driving Vodka and maybe hang with you know who MJ.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Watqpchivgv
 Tqphequ Rphe
 Tqhaeu 
Mvastqqerq 
Watching the movie the Master.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2013)

Playing a game of "suitcase packing Tetris!" 

It all fit in the same bags a week ago, but it seems far more challenging tonight!! Lol


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2013)

Can't sleep.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Can't sleep.



To much Coke with caffeine for you to last night?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> To much Coke with caffeine for you to last night?



I think it might of had to do with falling a sleep on the couch after dinner.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2013)

Getting ready to go out hiking for a couple hours.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 2, 2013)

wishing this damn cold would go away so I would feel better!


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 2, 2013)

Sitting in a Tim Hortons  drinking coffee 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 2, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> wishing this damn cold would go away so I would feel better!


I wish my ribs would heal so I can ski again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2013)

On rehab lost.,not drug rehab, Helen Hayes in Rockland county is huge, it be a much needed visit.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Mar 2, 2013)

Just got done at sugarbush


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2013)

In rehab very nice visit so far. Anyone want to go to Gore tomorrow, hopefully to hear some great trip reports soon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2013)

Waiting for my eyes to close, maybe I should get out of bed now for my Gore trip.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2013)

On highlyway from Gore packed snow, wow wow gladed snow great trees, great, big fun high hills. Ski with Mr. Cornhead when could stay in touch. Best conditions of the year for me here ever. Get out now. Hope to ski with other A zoners soon. What is notto like here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Going to work on the bus. All my ski stuff is in the car except for Mary and a back pack of cloths I need not even 10 miles away. Oh I know my boss sucks, so do a lot of owners and bosses, sorry for rant but i am sure lots of others on here and in the county have this situation. Sorry for rant, time to get on the bus, need to hear ski reports today.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 6, 2013)

Skiing with the Queen today , i' ll stay with her in the am on her favorite cruisers and reel back the speed . Always enjoy taking her out even tho she is very careful  Since her skiing accident several seasons ago . BUT hey i give her props for being out there with me a couple of times a year . Itll be a great day and i 'll. get ro rurn em loose later on in the day  after i build up her confidence .


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Skiing with the Queen today , i' ll stay with her in the am on her favorite cruisers and reel back the speed . Always enjoy taking her out even tho she is very careful  Since her skiing accident several seasons ago . BUT hey i give her props for being out there with me a couple of times a year . Itll be a great day and i 'll. get ro rurn em loose later on in the day  after i build up her confidence .


Have fun today Warp.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Thinking of spring skiing this weekend conditions wise at Platty, both days, anyone want to go? I hope price chopper tickets discount is working now.
$32 to for Plattekill from Potterbrothers stores for Sunday March 10, I will put up link later flex tickets are awesome.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking a miles 1 mike maybe from bus at small indoor snow mall in NJ still red, no steepnes to it sad looks red ugly.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

Just Turing 1 year older 11 minutes ago, drank caffeinated soda and vodka so I think that keeping me up, that okay I be celebrating a great day all day tomorrow with my girl Mary all day.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

Watching the news.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Have fun today Warp.



Thank you birthday boy !   We had a great day with hero snow and warm temps and. She DID fine , and i got to let em run in the pm


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

At work with Mary after lunch, no work to do ya! Listening to Dark Side Of the Moon live performance, !!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

Finished unloading a truck, time for lunch.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

Hanging with my girl again at work 1.5 hours to go home.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Hanging with my girl again at work 1.5 hours to go home.



Rosey?;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Rosey?;-)



Mary.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

On the looking at the snow fall, Maryjane and me had nice time at work today. Celebrate BD. As soon as I get home.


----------



## marcski (Mar 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> On the looking at the snow fall, Maryjane and me had nice time at work today. Celebrate BD. As soon as I get home.



Having my my morning tea and getting dressed for a ski in the woods in the fresh snow!!! WoooHooooo!!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

marcski said:


> Having my my morning tea and getting dressed for a ski in the woods in the fresh snow!!! WoooHooooo!!!!!



Have fun, maybe you meet Hippychick, have fun, pictures if you can, I wish I was their. This weekend leave some on the closes trails with powder. Wonder were your going not. Have fun. :beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

On slow commute taking for ever, people in Jersey don't know how to drive in little snow that melts as it hits the road , can someone beam me up to platty now please, ?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> On slow commute taking for ever, people in Jersey don't know how to drive in little snow that melts as it hits the road , can someone beam me up to platty now please, ?



I saw a post from someone on Facebook that there were only about 10 people there on a powder day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I saw a post from someone on Facebook that there were only about 10 people there on a powder day.



In the past when I was there maybe 100 people on a non regular Wednesday 12 inch of lake effect heaven. Not hard to compete with so many people lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Eating breakfast at Hobo Egg sandwich near Kingston is great. Heading to my favorite place, skiing soon, Sun coming out today.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 9, 2013)

Im getting ready to go up to the carrier dome for the Monster Jam lol.


----------



## timm (Mar 9, 2013)

Sitting on the porch at Black Mountain enjoying the sun before lunch.


----------



## baykon (Mar 9, 2013)

Finishing this founders stout and heading back out #platty


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

baykon said:


> Finishing this founders stout and heading back out #platty View attachment 8135



I getting food outside their now, red pants outside beatific day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Listening to Bob Marley at Platty packed powder ya great great day. Few more people then normal I like this, Sun is out hanging with my friend cornhead and soon others from a zoners hopefully your out today to, fun.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Euler (Mar 9, 2013)

Avoiding cleaning my house


----------



## Nick (Mar 11, 2013)

Prepping for work. Was a low AZ weekend with boh days busy. Basically rolling from one week right into the next


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

Nick said:


> Prepping for work. Was a low AZ weekend with boh days busy. Basically rolling from one week right into the next



On the bus now to work. Hey Nick did you go out this weekend? You should see the cool alpinezone stickers at Platty now, we have a cool meeting spot their, how those stickers get put up their?:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

Going to the Pharmacy to get some Aloe for my red face, I look like I am with Mary Jane now but I not just the nice burn from epic spring skiing over the weekend.


----------



## Rikka (Mar 11, 2013)

Lunch at the 99. 
Great French onion soup!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

Waiting for work to end.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 11, 2013)

Watching the old James BUrke show "Connections" on YouTube. Such a good series.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

On the bus home,it was fun telling me I got my sunburn skiing over the weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

About to break the law in NYC and have a soda over 20oz. Of sugar.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> About to break the law in NYC and have a soda over 20oz. Of sugar.


 Nope, a judge stopped it.  Said Bloombutt over stepped his bounds.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Nope, a judge stopped it.  Said Bloombutt over stepped his bounds.



Dictator Bloomingburgh, I want to break the law. Go write your books and get out of office please.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Listening to reggae Dark Side Of The moon from Steamboat.
In car hanging with my girl Mary.:er::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

Saying good bye to another great employee and friend at work. Boss paid for lunch today. To bad the only time he does this is when someone good leaves.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

My girl's stopping by She says HIGH .:beer::beer::beer::thumb


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Saying good bye to another great employee and friend at work. Boss paid for lunch today. To bad the only time he does this is when someone good leaves.


How's your job search going?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> How's your job search going?



I am on the bus, going to NYC going to miss the city for sure one day soon.


I kind of stopped searching. I started having to much time invested in skiing and commute. And need me health insurance for 2 more month's. I started looking again in April. Thanks for asking. No excuses but this economy it is scary to look for a new job, after 7 years now at the same one, but my boss is an as& so time for me to go soon.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm having one of those existential crisis moments where there's a lot I need to figure out/arrange, but so much of it is out of my hands I can't do anything about it, but I need to be prepared for when things do fall into place, but how one thing falls into place drastically affects how other things get handled, and generally there are several combinations of things that need to happen to set off other combinations of things.

New job starting 4/15, old job ending 3/28
Old house ending May 1, new lease starting somewhere between April 15 and May 1st, but won't know where until later this week when we get the word on an offer we put in.
Where the house is determines where to get a slip to put the boat, and whether we sell the sail boat or continue storing it in the driveway (1 house we can, 1 we can't). Need to renew the boat registrations, but can't until we have an address.
Leaving for vacation April 3rd (at least that's settled- has been up in the air for 3 weeks), getting back the 9th, so need to book the dog kennel.
New baby coming in July, so need to order furniture/decorate room, but can't until we know where we're living, since the nursery would be different in the two houses. Also, the backorder is a couple of months, so need to give a delivery address that's 2 months in the future. Obviuosly, need to know which house for that.
New job supplies iPads as a business need, but I don't like iPads, and for what I do, I don't think they're workeable. Old job is working on converting people to Microsoft Surface instead of laptops, so I want to see if I can get an employee discount, and if the new job will support it (or subsidize it). But, the CEO is on vacation for 2 weeks, and he has to decide. Also want to port my cell phone number from old to new job, but don't know how they will wnat to handle the 2 week gap, during which time I'll be on vacation, and would like to have a phone available.

So, lots of 1st world problems I have to sort out. What I'd rather be doing is day dreaming about vacation.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I'm having one of those existential crisis moments where there's a lot I need to figure out/arrange, but so much of it is out of my hands I can't do anything about it, but I need to be prepared for when things do fall into place, but how one thing falls into place drastically affects how other things get handled, and generally there are several combinations of things that need to happen to set off other combinations of things.
> 
> New job starting 4/15, old job ending 3/28
> Old house ending May 1, new lease starting somewhere between April 15 and May 1st, but won't know where until later this week when we get the word on an offer we put in.
> ...


Sorry that sucks.

I am eating lunch paid for by me.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 14, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I'm having one of those existential crisis moments where there's a lot I need to figure out/arrange, but so much of it is out of my hands I can't do anything about it, but I need to be prepared for when things do fall into place, but how one thing falls into place drastically affects how other things get handled, and generally there are several combinations of things that need to happen to set off other combinations of things.
> 
> New job starting 4/15, old job ending 3/28
> Old house ending May 1, new lease starting somewhere between April 15 and May 1st, but won't know where until later this week when we get the word on an offer we put in.
> ...



But other than that everything's fine?


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 14, 2013)

legalskier said:


> But other than that everything's fine?



Yeah, man, hunky dory. Thanks for asking.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2013)

Considering asking new personal women at work what the herb shops opened up in Caly if she enjoys that. Maybe not a good idea.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Considering asking new personal women at work what the herb shops opened up in Caly if she enjoys that. Maybe not a good idea.



I'm sure you'll be going to the clinic to pee tomorrow if you do!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I'm sure you'll be going to the clinic to pee tomorrow if you do!



No piss test at my job, and this our first personal person ever, I will not ask unless she brings it up. I just want to.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

Happy Friday everyone!

On the bus going.to work taking pink pills , benadyk stop my nose please! 

Hope people in here a great weekend head of making turns on what ever you like to use!!!:beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

On the bus home trying to get to 420,420 posts soon, so I be posting to kill time and make my self and others laugh hopefully. Soon drinking to start and that will also make me happy.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2013)

Making coffee, not running to the bus at ridiculous hour in the morning. Going to bank and getting car to try to pass inspection, hopefully my Westchester car mechanic hasn't forgotten me and gives me a pass with the car. He great and honest and cheap. I like all 3 of these. Then off to see my dad in rehab( not drugs). Then get ready for fun day of Skiing Elk in Pennsylvania on Sunday with others A zoners ,it be fun times.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2013)

Nap time.


----------



## Rikka (Mar 16, 2013)

Watching the Bruins spank the Capitals...


----------



## timm (Mar 16, 2013)

Just got back after a daytrip up Waumback. Not skiing but beautiful day.


----------



## marcski (Mar 16, 2013)

Having a (few) beer(s) at the bar at Platty...after a surprisingly good day despite this past week's rain.  Snowing now too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2013)

marcski said:


> Having a (few) beer(s) at the bar at Platty...after a surprisingly good day despite this past week's rain.  Snowing now too.



Have a drink for me, and enjoy the beautiful view, before sun goes down,I hope to make it their if their still open in two weeks.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::cl::


I start operation toe nail trimmings to start. What a way to spend Saturday evening. Maybe I watch the recording of Levon that played yesterday, thanks Mark for posting that.:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2013)

Getting me stuff together so I can ski Elk with a few others from here. Got to love winter conditions today.


----------



## Terry (Mar 17, 2013)

Just finished sharpening and waxing the lines for another good day on the hill. Happy St Padys day everyone!:beer:


----------



## ski stef (Mar 17, 2013)

car bombs!! Happy St. Patty's!


----------



## Nick (Mar 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> On the bus now to work. Hey Nick did you go out this weekend? You should see the cool alpinezone stickers at Platty now, we have a cool meeting spot their, how those stickers get put up their?:beer::beer::beer:



Awesome!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> On the bus now to work. Hey Nick did you go out this weekend? You should see the cool alpinezone stickers at Platty now, we have a cool meeting spot their, how those stickers get put up their?:beer::beer::beer:





Nick said:


> Awesome!



Who tagged the door at Magic with one of the rectangle stickers?


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 17, 2013)

Getting excited for UNH vs Providence Game 3 Hockey East Quarterfinals. 4:30 on NESN
UNH has been playing some uninspired hockey the last month but they did well last night and I'd like to see them carry some momentum into the NCAA's in 2 wks.


----------



## Euler (Mar 17, 2013)

obsessing about the coming storm!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

Euler said:


> obsessing about the coming storm!



Should be great snow for next weekend.

On the bus going in at 8 am ,got work 9 hour days today through Thursday, so I can work 8- 12pm on Friday. Then start the drive early on Friday for Sugarbush A zone mini vacation, can't wait to meet everyone!!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Who tagged the door at Magic with one of the rectangle stickers?



I wish I could say it was me, but it was not me.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> Awesome!









 so we can make this the official A Zone meeting spot at Platty.:razz::razz::razz::razz::razz:          Killing time at work waiting maybe I post some pictures I like.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 20, 2013)

Currently I am halfway up lift number 2 at Ski sundown


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 20, 2013)

Waxing them up for tomorrow am  3 of us head out  to Titus for the day !


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Waxing them up for tomorrow am  3 of us head out  to Titus for the day !



Have fun Warp.

I am trying to borrow money from my boss for Sugarbush trip.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 21, 2013)

In the parking lot at Ski sundown having a quick safety meeting


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

planb420 said:


> In the parking lot at Ski sundown having a quick safety meeting



ENJOY, I need to hang with you.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> ENJOY, I need to hang with you.


Sundown is running a special now till the end of the season and giving free tickets to pass holders from other mountains! Just bring your current pass and you in, then safety meetings all around...we are VERY SAFE at Sundown!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Sundown is running a special now till the end of the season and giving free tickets to pass holders from other mountains! Just bring your current pass and you in, then safety meetings all around...we are VERY SAFE at Sundown!



Got no season pass this year, next year I probably will have one. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2013)

On the bus. 

Going to be a great great weekend at the bush.

Cant wait to finally meet some more A zoners.:beer:


----------



## HD333 (Mar 22, 2013)

Multitasking 

NCAA Tourney, packing the car, avoiding work.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2013)

Just pulled in to Sugarbush inn.


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Just pulled in to Sugarbush inn.



Nice just got here also see you tomorrow morning 750 at the gatehouse lodge.


----------



## DonnaWalken (Mar 26, 2013)

Trying to finish up some work so I can finally go out and hike.


----------



## Nick (Mar 26, 2013)

Heading into the office work has been insane recently


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 26, 2013)

At work and it's looking like I'm not going to take Friday off since it's too busy.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2013)

At work, looking forward to the day off on Friday.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> At work, looking forward to the day off on Friday.



Nice to know....


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2013)

At work, at least we get out at 1 today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> At work, at least we get out at 1 today.



Me to but as far as I know I got a full day ahead of me, enjoy your half a day.
Actually leaving Starbucks now, don't get egg sandwich their. No traffic today, bus got to Canal st 30 minutes early, at be at work in 4 minutes Truely.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2013)

Not at work


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Not at work



Enjoy your day off. Are you working on your bike today?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2013)

FED EX arrived this am with my new Briko Phoenix helmet ,full race helmet black with red and white stripes  caught a great deal in Canada on line for $88 had a retail price tag on it of $229 , but nobody pays MSRP anymore


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

Going outside to people watch in NYC on my lunch break.


----------



## octopus (Mar 29, 2013)

scotty, what do you do for work?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

octopus said:


> scotty, what do you do for work?



Shipping and receiving for products and customer for online store. Most of time, sometimes have to help my boss with his retail stores.


----------



## Rikka (Mar 29, 2013)

Enjoying Ski Haus demo day at Cannon. Great conditions!


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 29, 2013)

Rikka said:


> Enjoying Ski Haus demo day at Cannon. Great conditions!



Liking Ski Haus on FB so I'll know about the demo day next time


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Enjoy your day off. Are you working on your bike today?



Nope, went skiing


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 31, 2013)

Biking, hanging with Mary and calling family, then more biking got biking so I can thrown a way car, donation for car?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 31, 2013)

Shopping at ShopRite, has to be done.


----------



## planb420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wishing I was snowboarding at Sundown but I'm heading out to skate instead


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 8, 2013)

Outside in NYc people watching.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Outside in NYc people watching.



That's always fun!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> That's always fun!



Yes yes it is.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2013)

Loving NYC women showing off what they got.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 10, 2013)

getting geared up for my ride break-last week before closing weekend!


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 10, 2013)

Lamenting the fact that yesterday I was sitting on a beach in Anguilla.


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Lamenting the fact that yesterday I was sitting on a beach in Anguilla.



Cap Juluca?


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 11, 2013)

marcski said:


> Cap Juluca?



Shoal Bay East. So much sand, so few people. Excellent.


----------



## marcski (Apr 11, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Shoal Bay East. So much sand, so few people. Excellent.



Anguilla has the most talcum powder sand of any beach on any island I've ever been to.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 11, 2013)

Celebrating finishing my final TR of the season with a hot cup of herbal tea.  Mmm, mmm, good.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## marcski (Apr 12, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> View attachment 8664



You forgot the caption, Stef:
"Day 71"


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2013)

Packing up and getting ready for move to cousin( roommate) new place in the hills, closing is in Tuesday finally.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 13, 2013)

Just finished a 65 mile ride on my new bike with my wife. Drinking a beer and helping to prepare dinner. I've got that nice mellow glow that you get when you're totally exhausted. Great day. 
The new bike rocks! No saddle sores after a 4+ hour ride.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 13, 2013)

One growler for tonight, one for the slopes tomorrow, and a pint for the moment

Oops, meant for the "what are to DRINKING thread".   Oh well, it is actually what I'm doing....


----------



## Nick (Apr 14, 2013)

Working. Insanely busy the past few weeks .. Hopefully will calm down a bit soon


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2013)

Getting ready for a nice bike ride, and drinking coffee.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 14, 2013)

Letting my face recover in the base lodge at Mount Snow after a high speed pelting by a squall of "grauple" that just rolled through! (And that's on top of the 1/2" or so of snow that fell overnight - winter WON'T give up here!!)


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> View attachment 8664



Awesome!

I'm currently sweating in muggy Mexico...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 15, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'm currently sweating in muggy Mexico...



Put the umbrella drink down and take a swim in the pool.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 15, 2013)

On a work conference call with the Sox game on the plasma.   Seems like the conference moderator is no-showing.   I've had 10 minutes of the same guitar riff loop.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 15, 2013)

Sitting here Sick on a beautiful sunny day , yuk it sux. !!!  Lousy  sleep last nite so feeling like a dish rag today


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Put the umbrella drink down and take a swim in the pool.



No umbrella or pool where I am...


----------



## Nick (Apr 15, 2013)

Watching news.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> Watching news.



Same, flipping between stations.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 15, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Same, flipping between stations.



me too. been watching FOX News all afternoon but switched to the local CBS affiliate (i'm currently in FL) and was surprised to find that they WERE NOT doing news, just regular programming.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2013)

Tonight I will be helping move into my roommates new house in the hills of lower Sullivan County, so happy to be making this move after a year plus of waiting.


----------



## Nick (Apr 19, 2013)

Hitting the sack' work is still crazy, bleh


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 21, 2013)

Still moving process, I love the new home is awesome, I never lived in the hills before but this is awesome views and hiking and biking is so close.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2013)

On the bus home early so I can officially move into nice new home with my roommates.
After a year of waiting finally.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 25, 2013)

counting down the minutes to 5:00


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2013)

Work all day work all night


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 26, 2013)

Nick said:


> Work all day work all night



That is to much work.

I'm in Port Authority eating and getting ready for Friday. Great weather this weekend should make for great biking weather.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 7, 2013)

Picking up rusted muffler from car, should be interesting driving without it for a few days.


----------



## Nick (May 8, 2013)

At the office again  Trying to figure out WTH to do for my wife's very first mother's day


----------



## wa-loaf (May 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> At the office again  Trying to figure out WTH to do for my wife's very first mother's day



These guys have always worked out well for me: http://www.burdickchocolate.com/

Girlfriend is allergic to nuts, so I need to come up with an alternative this year.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> At the office again  Trying to figure out WTH to do for my wife's very first mother's day



Flowers, and make her breakfast in bed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 25, 2013)

Gonna head out today and start testing guitars again, gonna get me a  belated BD present , Need to add to my AXE quiver , Got a Gibson LP Std and a Fender Strat , may be buying either some saweet acoustic electric. Or mebbe just a wailing axe fro some HM work . if i go that route id be looking for something to compensate for my lack of long fingers for 4 fret stretches hahaha


----------



## ski stef (May 25, 2013)

Going for a run!


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2013)

Painting the kitchen ceiling and walls. Since it's raining I don't feel guilty doing things inside. Drawback is it's not drying too quick.


----------



## giantfan (May 27, 2013)

Day-dreaming about the next ski season. It's only 5-6 months away.  I'll make it.  Hopefully.


----------



## Edd (May 27, 2013)

This weekend is all about Arrested Development!  Embrace it!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 27, 2013)

Edd said:


> This weekend is all about Arrested Development!  Embrace it!



Did you like it I heard some bad reviews.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)

Going to work, no manager today, so I post a little bit more today on here today.


----------



## Rikka (Jun 15, 2013)

Doing laundry. Putting summer wax on skis, released binding tension...


----------



## Nick (Jun 17, 2013)

Drinking seltzer water and sending emails. Had a crazy busy weekend. was my son's 1 year birthday (ALREADY!!)  and then father's day on Sunday. Just running around like a lunatic allll weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 17, 2013)

Nick said:


> Drinking seltzer water and sending emails. Had a crazy busy weekend. was my son's 1 year birthday (ALREADY!!)  and then father's day on Sunday. Just running around like a lunatic allll weekend.


Happy Birthday to your son and happy fathers day to you.


----------



## marcski (Jun 17, 2013)

My little one's b-day party was Saturday as well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 17, 2013)

marcski said:


> My little one's b-day party was Saturday as well.



Happy Birthday to her? as well.


----------



## Nick (Jun 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Happy Birthday to your son and happy fathers day to you.



Thanks Scotty!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Jun 17, 2013)

marcski said:


> My little one's b-day party was Saturday as well.



Awesome how old?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## marcski (Jun 17, 2013)

Nick said:


> Awesome how old?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



She's turning 7:


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2013)

Counting down to mini vacation starts, less then 4 hours to go.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Counting down to mini vacation starts, less then 4 hours to go.



Where you going?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Where you going?



Tomorrow long Island, Thursday Bethel woods Cheech and Chong comedy stint. Friday, Sat. and Sun. Peach music Festival in Scranton PA.:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Tomorrow long Island, Thursday Bethel woods Cheech and Chong comedy stint. Friday, Sat. and Sun. Peach music Festival in Scranton PA.:beer::beer::beer::beer:



Cool, sounds like a good time!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Cool, sounds like a good time!



Thank you.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2013)

On vacation, skipped long island maybe tomorrow, loving off from work and in the yard with the dogs and you know I might have hung out with my girl MJ to. Has anyone been to Scranton PA newest Casino Pocono Down and had their lunch buffet?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 14, 2013)

The Queen and i celebrated our 48rh wedding. Anniversary today We just got back from a great great day and 4 course seafood dinner She is as beautiful today as the day. I met her , still trim , blonde  smart and with a very sweet disposition and the love of my life . at least i made one intelligent decision in my life ;


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Queen and i celebrated our 48rh wedding. Anniversary today We just got back from a great great day and 4 course seafood dinner She is as beautiful today as the day. I met her , still trim , blonde  smart and with a very sweet disposition and the love of my life . at least i made one intelligent decision in my life ;



Well 3 that I know of getting married to her, congratulations on your anniversary Warp, starting skiing #2, and 3 joining A zone.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 14, 2013)

Sitting in a hotel room at a resort in Scottsdale, AZ.   104 degrees today...can't wait for winter in VT


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Sitting in a hotel room at a resort in Scottsdale, AZ.   104 degrees today...can't wait for winter in VT



Vacation?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2013)

Listening to best of Coop, on WPhd 1015 cm radio show RIP Mark Copper .


----------



## Geoff (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm on a conference call where they switched over to Cantonese about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2013)

At Bethel Woods, anniversary weekend of Woodstock music festival, tonight is Cheech and Chong, drinking whiskey and tail gateing now.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2013)

deanmcbride said:


> I have wear mountain bike clothes. This is nice good looking my mountain bike clothes.


Scotty's brother?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 22, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Scotty's brother?



I was going to say that, lol.


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2013)

Working. I also have some headphones i am running for a giveaway. look for that soon 

PS: The alleged Scotty's Brother was banned for being a not-so-obvious spammer. 

Free FullerWycliff


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> Working. I also have some headphones i am running for a giveaway. look for that soon
> 
> PS: The alleged Scotty's Brother was banned for being a not-so-obvious spammer.
> 
> Free FullerWycliff



We should keep him, I understand his lanugage lol. Can't wait for the contest.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2013)

Back from a 4 mile walk/jog on the beach.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Back from a 4 mile walk/jog on the beach.



On vacation I hope.

I am walking by Madison Square Garden on daily walk to work, about to pass Nick and Steffs restaurant.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2013)

Going to watch The Simpson movie, love homer.


----------



## ski stef (Aug 23, 2013)

Going ice skating! Signed up for a coed hockey team - need to brush up my skating er.. Stopping skills


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2013)

Just bought some hockey stuff.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 25, 2013)

Just washed the Xterra...after saturday's woods tour.  Water in the north-central ME streams/rivers is Low....area's been pretty dry the last couple weeks.   Got in ~.5mile walk....


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2013)

Rollerblading and playing with hockey stick and ball in parking lot.:beer:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 25, 2013)

And posting on AZ?  You ate a man of many talents. 

sent from AlpineZone Mobile App


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> And posting on AZ?  You ate a man of many talents.
> 
> sent from AlpineZone Mobile App


It was a quick session. I need to get into shape.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 31, 2013)

At Opus music festival drinking beer , Levon Helm daughter Amy will be on stage soon.:beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2013)

Another flood at work from bathroom above our merchandise and Yahoo shitty water to clean up not as bad as last year but pretty bad.


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2013)

Working. Frost advisory has me excited about the winter. Went for a nice 5 mile run today.


----------



## dlague (Sep 5, 2013)

Nick said:


> Working. Frost advisory has me excited about the winter. Went for a nice 5 mile run today.



+1-5 mile run!  Add in surfing the AZ Forums!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2013)

Going to dinner with family and celebrating the New Year.:beer:


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

Sitting on the couch, Ski Stef is visiting from Colorado (yay!)


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> Sitting on the couch, Ski Stef is visiting from Colorado (yay!)



Have a great visit.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

Going to work boss will hopefully close office at 3 pm he don't tell us to he closes, hopefully everyone else is off today. I be off T day but work Friday ( part working in retail)


----------



## Rikka (Nov 27, 2013)

Sitting in Boston traffic thinking what if this was snow


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 27, 2013)

Rikka said:


> Sitting in Boston traffic thinking what if this was snow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



It just doesn't seem fair when we suffered through the brutally cold DRY weather only to have storm systems come in with WARM air :-( 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 27, 2013)

Working today, listening to the rain .......wishing it was snow up north.........sucks


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 27, 2013)

Just plowed a foot. Of snow here ,  very heavy wet base making snow


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2013)

That wet plowing is the worst. It's just raining out here. Lame. Could have been awesome if it was just a bit colder!!! (like, 30 degrees more)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 27, 2013)

Nick said:


> That wet plowing is the worst. It's just raining out here. Lame. Could have been awesome if it was just a bit colder!!! (like, 30 degrees more)


 
yeah luckily my machine is heavy dury ariens and it really throws that crap .   Know u guys are getting rain, My daughter and SIL and the grandkids live in Littleton and are hoping to make it up here Either tonite or very early tomorrow . VT will be a shitstorm so may have to come by way of Albany thru the daks or even thru the Tug to avoid mixed icing  stuff


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2013)

Trying to motivate for Thanksgiving dinner prep.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 27, 2013)

Trying to work my way through the "honey do" list my wife left for me today! I think I'll end up driving about 200 miles today before I finish the list!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wasting time until I feel I can call it a day, which I may do sooner rather than later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

Walking in rain with umbrella. Office closed just now can't catch the 345 van home from Port to home because it left early, so I take my regular 530 van that okay at least I am out of work, maybe I stop for pizza on the walk.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 27, 2013)

Trying to decide if I will be able to ski this weekend on my pulled hammy- pulled it in firm football game on Sunday- swelling down but nice bruise and still some pain- how much do you need hammys skiing?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

Madroch said:


> Trying to decide if I will be able to ski this weekend on my pulled hammy- pulled it in firm football game on Sunday- swelling down but nice bruise and still some pain- how much do you need hammys skiing?



Unless your going to NY to couple places that got the snow probably not worth injury to make turns after the rain.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

Sitting in traffic in NJ whiskey waiting for me at home. Hope to make it home before 9 pm.


----------



## dlague (Nov 27, 2013)

Drinking!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2013)

Home about to watch a movie and drink Jim Bean Red Stag Black Cherry.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## B_CraZy (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanksgiving prep haha like many others


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2013)

B_CraZy said:


> Thanksgiving prep haha like many others



I'm done with everything I can prepare the night before.   Pies in the morning.   Bird in the oven before noon.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 27, 2013)

Going to bed. Off skiing in the morning.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## planb420 (Nov 29, 2013)

WAITING FOR SUNDOWN TO OPEN....and making fun of the P.R. grand re-opening falling flat   (LONG LIVE SUNDOWN, BEST IN CT)


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2013)

Working.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Working.



+1


----------



## drjeff (Nov 29, 2013)

Skiing some sweet big whales of fresh made fan gun snow at Mount Snow 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2013)

Waiting for a local bis home no express today it will be a long time before I get home.


----------



## planb420 (Nov 30, 2013)

Currently going stir crazy at work, wishing it was Dec 6th ALREADY!!!! ME NEED SNOW


----------



## planb420 (Dec 21, 2013)

Got my Iron hot, incense burning, safety materials ground up, and Volcano is warm....I'm waxing a few boards before work for Christmas week with the wife.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Got my Iron hot, incense burning, safety materials ground up, and Volcano is warm....I'm waxing a few boards before work for Christmas week with the wife.



I hear that is a great vaporizer.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I hear that is a great vaporizer.




Hands down BEST IMO!


----------



## dlague (Dec 21, 2013)

Wishing the rain were snow and I would be skiing!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2013)

At work 7-7 like every Saturday, wondering why there is so little activity and then realizing everyone is probably skiing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> At work 7-7 like every Saturday, wondering why there is so little activity and then realizing everyone is probably skiing.



Today the east coast is being torn apart. Hopefully you got some good Colorado snow.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Today the east coast is being torn apart. Hopefully you got some good Colorado snow.



Why aren't you out on the slopes?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Why aren't you out on the slopes?



Decided for today wet rainy snow which is fun or get car fixed for more trips of skiing this winter, so went and spent money on car today. Hopefully after Sunday Rai/ event we will get snow here again for crowded money making hills. Maybe New years hopefully I be in North Vermont for several days. How is snow quality by you I hear from friends that it been much improved early season compared to other years.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2013)

Thought you meant destroyed in a good way until I pulled up the NE forecast 

Snow quality here is fine, snow quantity though is really sporadic. I haven't been here long enough to know if it's normal to get measurable snow only every 7-10 days.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2013)

dlague said:


> Wishing the rain were snow and I would be skiing!



+100 it come back again. Just last weekend powder was Utah type and I miss it already.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Thought you meant destroyed in a good way until I pulled up the NE forecast
> 
> Snow quality here is fine, snow quantity though is really sporadic. I haven't been here long enough to know if it's normal to get measurable snow only every 7-10 days.


I think that about average if not above average. SLC and Tahoe gets more snow then most Colorado resorts. But Colorado doesn't get the non frozen precipitation that we get. 55 and rainfall falling outside ny window now depressing.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I think that about average if not above average. SLC and Tahoe gets more snow then most Colorado resorts. But Colorado doesn't get the non frozen precipitation that we get. 55 and rainfall falling outside ny window now depressing.



Indeed, very depressed. When I lived in Mass and it would be 55 in January, people would be like "Isn't it wonderful out" and I'd tell them flat out, no, It's Winter, it should not be in the 50's or raining. I think I was definitely in the minority there :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2013)

Drinking coffee going to work hopefully I leave at 330, and hopefully I be skiing tomorrow at Mountain Snow ,and hopefully bonus comes today , maybe others on here are off and got their X mas extra pay already.


----------



## Tin (Dec 24, 2013)

Working 12 hours today so I can have the rest of the week off and stash my vacation time for a good midweek storm.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 24, 2013)

@ Ski Sundown before work @ 3:30....conditions are wicked fast:-o


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2013)

On the bus home office closed early.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Dec 30, 2013)

Just got  Home from work Having chai tea $$$its getting very cold, watching skiers on the mt not many out at this time it was busy here at the bush today with some fresh and sun  waiting for more snow talk of some thurs- Friday don't want to take my dog out in this arctic. Blast taught all weekend have not been up heavens gate in a while gonna lay on the couch with  a nice blanket and watch the news


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 31, 2013)

Packing the SUV ,we're off to Titus today ...whole mtn open 36 inch base ,big party day AND nite today .....skiing. Till 1am HAPPY new year guys !!


----------



## ski stef (Dec 31, 2013)

^ woo! Enjoy!!
I just got to work. boo, HAPPY NYE


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

Watching Twilight Zone marathon sitting at home drinking coffee not going to work today and thinking if I should ski Snowy Ridge with Cornhead tomorrow or ski Bell for 38$ tough life lol.
And playing with 2 great dogs.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 31, 2013)

Just came in off the hill to do a few hours of work.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 31, 2013)

Waiting for a table enjoying a Leviathan Imperial IPA at Harpoon Brewery in VT

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

Watching snow fall in Shawngunks mountain range about 60 miles from Catskills hopefully there getting snow to.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Working and thinking about my upcoming days off this Wed/Thus and wether or not to call out sick this Fri...? Decisions Decisions
:wink::roll:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Working and thinking about my upcoming days off this Wed/Thus and wether or not to call out sick this Fri...? Decisions Decisions
> :wink::roll:



Call out sick and come to Roxury NY. I trying to get a mini alpine zoners trip their for this storm. I been off all week I can't make Friday but if it snows I be there Saturday and Sunday. Cheaper tickets through liftopia. Check plattekill .com for a direct link for liftopia.com


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Trying to decide what to drink tonight.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Trying to decide what to drink tonight.



Can't go wrong with whiskey happy New years to you and every one on  ZONE.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## planb420 (Dec 31, 2013)

If your enjoying College Basketball games on ESPN between now and midnight...YOUR WELCOME!  Happy New Year AZ


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 1, 2014)

Getting ready for fun day of skiing at Bellaire. Yes I will be making a left turn off Rte 28 and not going to Roxury today. But come this weekend hopefully going to Roxury for snow turns.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 1, 2014)

Paying a bill online.....life is fun eh'....  
Will spend part of day scraping snow off of roof...and waiting for pow/crud boards to ship.  Will miss tomorrows little event.
Looks like southern NH should get some....y/n?  Hope everyone had an enjoyable New Years...
PP should rule @SR planb420....  Temps have been pretty constant in Bethel area...after their ~1/2day of crap a week ago....


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 1, 2014)

On the hill having tea break great snow conditions today.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm riding lift two at sundown! 

Sent from my DROID4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2014)

Not eating crappy pizza.in Roxury NY. Snow here come.now. drinking whisey and hanging with MAry Jane at all gladed fun here with Bobcorn


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 10, 2014)

Looking at the Aspen Highlands webpage and wishing it was winter already. Hurry up!


----------



## Edd (Aug 10, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Not eating crappy pizza.in Roxury NY. Snow here come.now. drinking whisey and hanging with MAry Jane at all gladed fun here with Bobcorn



This post. I mean...look at it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 10, 2014)

Edd said:


> This post. I mean...look at it.



It was a great time. over 2 feet of powder fell and it lasted all weekend. Mary Jane was hanging out I miss  Mary and powder.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 10, 2014)

I miss Mary Jane as well......need to get some bump skiing in!


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I miss Mary Jane as well......need to get some bump skiing in!



MJ on MJ, MJ squared

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 10, 2014)

ski north east try Mj once you love it i scottty gaurantree it. i.


----------



## Edd (Aug 10, 2014)

ok.sondsgrat.chekbabysooocouulgotitsuuuprundrstdlablllllleyahhh!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2014)

Having pizza at new job. pizza bought by mNger. It close to my hoke and oays really well for what i do. Postion is a little bit of stuff i jnow and assembly stuff different then past that for sufe.


----------



## dlague (Sep 5, 2014)

Reading AlpineZone


----------



## air0rmc (Sep 5, 2014)

Me too


----------



## marcski (Sep 5, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Having pizza at new job. pizza bought by mNger. It close to my hoke and oays really well for what i do. Postion is a little bit of stuff i jnow and assembly stuff different then past that for sufe.



Congrats Scotty!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2014)

marcski said:


> Congrats Scotty!



Thanks MarcSKi.


----------



## planb420 (Sep 5, 2014)

Working a College Football game for ESPN, surfing Alpine zone gettin paid....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 19, 2014)

Watching goddell talk, while at work. Thought this was funny how each network put a spin on their headlines.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 24, 2015)

Looking at my stock portfolio (With one eye closed )


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 25, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Looking at my stock portfolio (With one eye closed )



I keep them both closed these days.


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2015)

Reading threads on AZ!  Isn't that what every one is doing if they are responding to this thread?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 23, 2015)

Putting plates on my new used good car 2007 Ford Focus young car compared to my old 96 Honda is no more need ed so happy to be driving this car this winter.


----------



## hammer (Oct 23, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Putting plates on my new used good car 2007 Ford Focus young car compared to my old 96 Honda is no more need ed so happy to be driving this car this winter.


Do you have winter tires for that car?  My daughter has a 2010 Focus, similar car...without winter tires it's not too good in the snow.  Been a pretty good car for her otherwise.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 23, 2015)

hammer said:


> Do you have winter tires for that car?  My daughter has a 2010 Focus, similar car...without winter tires it's not too good in the snow.  Been a pretty good car for her otherwise.



Not yet thanks for advice try to save up for that.


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2015)

Watching some stoke for winter


----------



## STREETSKIER (Nov 4, 2015)

Eating  after a two hour  mt bike ride Hit 60 here in warren vt today


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2015)

Looking over the forecast trying to figure out when the hell the guns will fire back up!!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Looking over the forecast trying to figure out when the hell the guns will fire back up!!


And looking at the snow totals out west!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2015)

Puck it said:


> And looking at the snow totals out west!!!!!!!!!!!!



I can't even look.


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2015)

Hanging out on AZ


----------



## Tin (Nov 6, 2015)

Icing shoulder, nauseous from pain killers, and watching Arrested Development.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2015)

Working 2 shift job . can't wait to get home at midnight and drink. Wish I could enjoy my other favorite plant but stopping that for some time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2015)

Sitting in darkness with candles on .Loss electricity at about 730 pm.been almost 2 hours now wish I had radio with batterieshttp:


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2016)

Won the lotteryflying to SLC now

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Apr 1, 2016)

Taking a poop before I go on the treadmill.. Then off to work. Yawn


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Won the lotteryflying to SLC now
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


April fool s!!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 6, 2016)

We are on the move - literally!  We are headed to Colorado and currently staying over night on Buffalo.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> We are on the move - literally!  We are headed to Colorado and currently staying over night on Buffalo.


Go to the Anchor for the original wings or look for a Ted's Hot Dog.  Best dog you will ever have.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2017)

Getting ready to start a rehabilitation place for drugs and depression and anxiety. Maybe few days to few weeks. 
I have not been posting much lately here. But been reading the posts  My friend s on here no what is on.  
Thanks everyone here for fun Post's an support over the years.
Once i in the place I will have to internet access or phone for a while. 
My family getting me into the best possible way to live a happy life.
Anxiety depression and Bipolar disorder s is just to hard to cope with Cannibus 


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2017)

Best of luck to you Scotty.  You got this

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 3, 2017)

Keep positive Scotty !.......All the money you'll save will buy some new awesome skis!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 4, 2017)

Hang in there Scotty. Hoping things go as well as they can for you.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 3, 2017)

Scotty we all wish you the best , you are doing the right thing seeking help . Know that folks care and are pulling for you to get to the otherside and breakthrough . Stay focused and strong dude ! All the best .

warp


----------



## Richard Lineback (Oct 14, 2020)

Due to lockdown there is not that much choice  it is either reading a detective story or playing some computer games. Mostly Path of Exile. By the way it is a wonderful action RPG with great services to help you win. This one is my favourite https://overgear.com/games/poe Unlike others these guys really take care of your privacy!


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2020)

Tweaking, updating, and improving the site! ⛷


----------



## dblskifanatic (Nov 12, 2020)

dlague said:


> We are on the move - literally!  We are headed to Colorado and currently staying over night on Buffalo.



Interestingly enough, I posted this when we moved to Colorado and now we are packing up and moving to Boston!  So that is what we are doing!


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 15, 2020)

Nick said:


> Tweaking, updating, and improving the site! ⛷


This reads really funny, you get the "tweaking" out of context before finishing the sentence, or more accurately in the context of "what are you doing", visions of meth use. Thanks for your efforts updating and improving the site... especially while tweaking, must be hard.

Kudos to you, and Harvey, New York Ski Blog, for keeping your forums running all these years. I'm amazed they both still exist, and would miss them if they didn't.


----------



## Rob Forster (Nov 23, 2020)

Richard Lineback said:


> Due to lockdown there is not that much choice  it is either reading a detective story or playing some computer games. Mostly WoW. By the way it is a wonderful MORPG with great services to help you win. This one is my favourite.  Unlike others these guys really take care of your privacy!


Atm I am playing World of Warcraft. Under the circumstances it has become my #1 hobby.


----------



## David Lyncher (Feb 4, 2021)

SanyokMalekula said:


> Today we have slush, I sit at home and play my beloved Valorant. I have boosting service *SPAM*, I like to spend time in the company of can of beer and professionals in team.


SPAM BOT


----------



## jannick (May 12, 2021)

Richard Lineback said:


> Due to lockdown there is not that much choice  it is either reading a detective story or playing some computer games. Mostly Path of Exile. By the way it is a wonderful action RPG with great services to help you win. This one is my favourite Unlike others these guys really take care of your privacy!


Yes, i also like Path of Exile, it's really a good RPG


----------



## David Lyncher (May 17, 2021)

jannick said:


> Yes, i also like Path of Exile, it's really a good RPG


I know you are a spammer. Don't even try to add your sh*tty link in the message via editing it. I am watching you.


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2021)

Going to start building a bunk bed from lumber this week to being to our cabin. Found a cool design on YouTube. of course lumber costs now are nearly $300 to build, a few months ago it would have been around $100.


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2021)

David Lyncher said:


> I know you are a spammer. Don't even try to add your sh*tty link in the message via editing it. I am watching you.


Report it if you see it! Xenforo has been much better but some still squeak through .


----------



## Phantom Freakz (May 31, 2021)

Hi there  
At the moment I am re-listening to old trance music by van Buuren, Tiesto and van Dijk. Their music bring me back to my childhood, awesome feeling.


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 26, 2022)

Watch movie 
Great Christmas dark movie from FXM  Channel 
A Christmas Carol that was remade few years ago its excellent movie dark but made for our times


----------

